# Tom's first journal



## Tom_B (Oct 5, 2004)

Well after a couple of weeks of contemplating whether or not to make a journal I finally decided to start one, can't be that bad. So here I go
Better start out with some backround info and my stats
Male
15
5'8
127.5 pounds (mostly water I think)
Forearms - 8.4"
Biceps - 9"
Chest - 33.4"
waist - 26.3"
Hip to Hip - 29.5" (problem area)
Thighs - 18.4"
Calves 11.5"


I was 120 punds before deciding to go on a bulk, my weight went up and down while trying to figure out the amount of calories I needed and then at 2800 I just kinda started to maintain at 121 lbs. Then I went out and bought some real weights (was using a cable pulley system for 2 months) and droped my cardio down to 3x a week from 5x a week then after that I started gaining about 2 pounds every week and figured it was water I would have sweated out during the extra cardio, then I stayed the same weight last week so by the end of this week I'll learn if I'm gaining any muscle/fat when I weigh/measure myself.

Training- Leg Day *please don't make fun of my weights, I know I'm a weakling  *
Squats *50 lbs* 1 x14 reps, 3 x12 reps
Lunges *50lbs* 1 x14 reps, 3 x 12 reps (for each leg)
SLDL *50lbs* 1x14 reps, 3x 12 reps
Leg extension *35Lbs* (really all I can fit on it lol, besides my legs are too long for it and I end of really hurting my knees) 1x14 reps, 3x 12 reps
Lying Leg curls *35Lbs* 1x14 reps, 3x12 reps
Calf raises *50lbs* 1x14 reps , 3x12 reps

Abs- Plate Twists *15lbs* 3x15reps
Side bends *25lbs* 30x each side

God I hate Lunges with a passion, I'm fine with my squats and SLDL's etc. but god Lunges are damn hard, almost feel over and smashed my barbell into my T.V. Ha, that would be fun trying to make up a Lie for that one, I did manage to get away with it when I smashed my mirrior with my barbell 

Diet - 
Meal 1- 3/4 of a protein pancake , Pear
*workout*
Post Meal - scoop of whey, Pear, 3/4 cup of brown rice
Meal 2 - Atherjen's Chocolate cheesecake with some modifications
Meal 3 - Brown Rice, Chicken, carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 4 - Almonds, Canoil oil, egg whites, fiber 1, Low carb soy milk
Meal 5 - Chick Peas, Lettuce, tuna, Lemon Juice
Meal 6- cottage cheese, almond butter

Well I decided to try and make a pancake using some soy powder, oatmeal, cottage cheese and fiber 1..... put in WAY too much water, forgot to blend the ingredients, forgot to use Pam and put the burner up to maximum....result in one nasty ass burnt up pancake (mom had ALOT of fun trying to clean the pan  ...although wasn't too funny when she started bitchin at me  )
So in order to even try and at that thing I had to use half of my atkins pancake syrup lol. O well I'm gonna try and make it again tonight, hopefully it'll turn out right, I'm gonna make some changes and put in some egg white and baking soda and take out the cottage cheese.
Also tried making a salad today, it was......interesting in a kiind of it's burning my lips and teeth kind of way. Note to self don't put in so much damn lemon juice.


God today was so damn borning, not to mention I hate my art teacher. Went to ask her if I could use the washroom and she flips out at me asking why I go to the washroom every day, so I told her I drink 6.5L of water a day, she then hold up this 1.5L water jug thing and says o so cocky "well *I *drink one of these a dat and *I'm* fine" so I told her my body isn't use to it yet so she told me to hurry up and use the washroom, so as I was leaving she picks up her water bottle and checks to see how many Litres it is, and then just as I'm about to leave the room she goes "OMG! never mind! 6.5L is ALOT of water" I was thinking to myself of course it is your stupid fat ass bitch. I probably hate her too since I can't even attempt to draw and hate anybody that tries to make me ( had to take the class for a fine arts credit..). Then my English teacher must be on her rag or something cause she decides she wants to make a new seating plan and stand in one spot the entire class yelling at people, I swear to go she did on move one damn step.
So tired today so I had 3 cups of green tea and some coffee, which I'm now offically addicted to  god I love coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee  .


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 5, 2004)

good luck, keep postin in the journal


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 5, 2004)

*Good for you!*

Hey Tom!!! 

It is DEFINITELY an excellent idea for you to starting a journal! Writing down your diet and training will help you analyse your decisions and keeps you accountable for your actions. It will also allow others to help you out when they can as well.



Great start (and good to see your weight up a little  ) and keep up the hard work! You *will* get there - you can fix things and I know you will.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 6, 2004)

*October 6th*

*tryingtogetbig -* lol ya I'm gonna try my best to keep postin, I'll find time somewhere

*Emma-Leigh -* Hey! thanks for the encouraging words, I was extremely happy to see my weight up, now all I can pray for it that it wasn't water and some good old muscle, (that way I won't have to do the binge thing ) guess I'll find out Sunday. I plan on gaining about another 13 pounds before going on my cut, which I have no idea how long that'll be, untill I look good in the mirrior I guess.

*Training- *HITTCardio / Pilates day
*Cardio* - 12 minutes on my Elpitical trainer, 8 minutes skipping and a 5 minute walk to cool down
*Pilates *- 20-30 minutes of Pilates following 3 sets of 60 secs. of stomach vaccums.

*Diet-*
Meal 1 - cardboard pancakes  
*cardio*
Meal 2 -  low carb soy milk, oatmeal, whey, pear
Meal 3 - Atherjen's choclate peanut butter cheescake, pear
Meal 4- Brown rice, Torilla Wrap, Tuna
Meal 5 - Almonds, Egg whites, Becil oil , fiber 1
Meal 6 - Lettuce, Lemon juice, tuna(again..) chickpeas
Meal 7 - Cottage cheese, unsweetned peanut butter

god I can never get those pancakes right, I probably should switch the soy powder around with some cottage cheese to make it moist but that defeat the perpose of me buying the soy powder which means I wasted $20 some bucks... o well. Pissed off at myself for two things today:
1- I forgot to ask dad to bring me home some chicken from the restaurant so I was stuck eating more tuna  
2- I forgot my almonds at home so I was stuck waiting 3 1/2 hours before eating my other meal, I know it's not a big deal but it's not my usuall system  god I hate when I routine changes, I had to think about if I should make those pancakes for 2 weeks before giving in..o well


Today was a usuall boring day EXCEPT for lunch....I got into 4 (yes 4) bitch fights within 10 minutes! I was just joking around when I chanllenged my friend (whose a girl) to a slapping bitch fight but she was serious! neddless to say I kicked her ass, then it kinda of turn into this big slapping war, I won all my fights..awell except for one cause I was disqualified for slapping someone in the throat ans they had to stop cause they couldn't breath...but that's the entire point of fighting dirty, so to me I won that one  *yes I know me and my friends are losers and have absoutley no life...but it was damn funny!  ). It also got weird in keyboarding class after some guy tried grabbing my ass  ....
anyways I gtg and watch some stupid ass soccer game and make fun of some little kids, god I'm a great person


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 7, 2004)

*Training- Back/Bi Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
Shrugs *60lbs* 1x14, 3x12
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
BB curl *40 punds* 1x14, 3x 12
Concentration curls *15 lbs* 1x 14, 3x12
*Abs*
Weighted Jacknife *15lbs* 3x 15
Weighted crunch *25lbs* 3x15


*Diet-
*Meal 1 - Oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, fiber1, whey, peat
*workout*
Post workout- Brown rice, whey, pear
Meal 2- oatmeal and soy powder      
Meal 3 - brown rice, tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 4 - almonds, egg whites, becil oil, fiber 1
Meal 5 - 100% whole wheat wrap, tuna, brown rice
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, unsweetned PB


Well I now offically have my first black eye  , when I was doing my ab exercises I thought I'd add a 10lbs weight on top of my 25lbs weight, well being my stupid self I forgot to hold on to the 10lbs weight and forgot it would slip off   came up for my crunch and when I came back down WHAM 10lbs weight came down and hit me in the eye, god I'm an idiot. On a die not I could barely walk today which is really sad considering I did legs 2 days ago and I don't even do THAT much compared to everyone else o well.

Well I forgot to make some more chocolate cheesecake so I decided to try mxing oatmeal and soy powder for a meal (since I can' use anymore whey, I spend a fortune on that stuff as it is) and OMG it was the most nasty thing I have ever eaten I could only eat 3/4 of it before it was coming back up so I threw the rest out and just added a little bit more serving size to one of my other meals to make up for it.

Todat the damn art teacher flioed out at me again for using the washroom, I hate the f*cki*g c*nt so much!  O well my mom's writting a not tonight explaining my situation to her, now she's gotta lay off.
Work tonight was well...work     OO I did get to cook a little bit though 
Thank god this is gonna be a long weekend because of thanksgiving (which I'm no tgonna celebrate...I may sit down with my family and have  my regualr supper while they eat their feast so I can be apart of the conversations) I need it, my room's a mess and more importantly I need sleep! I'm so tired, I hate to see how next terms gonna be since homework will be tripled since I have math, science, Com-Tech and Social Studies   that's gonna be an interesting 4 months.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, your a young'n.  Keep up the good work.  I wish I had gotten started earlier.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, your a young'n. Keep up the good work. I wish I had gotten started earlier.


Thanks although most of my routine was devised by Emma-Leigh thank god for all her knowledgey knowledge, it's kinda scay at times  . I love the whole BB aspect of my life, it's the reason I get up in the morning  I know sad, but weight trainings the only time I get to myself, wher I can just relax and focus on me, and the *only* time I priortize myself over other. I'll be happy too once I can get my strength up, people here that beching like 300lbs, if I ever *attempted *to bench that much I'd be dead , o well I see strength as just a side gain.


*P.S. sorry for all my spelling/grammar error, this year I decided to take up keyboarding cause there was nothing else for me to take and I'm trying to type the "proper" way so I don't screw myself up in keyboarding class, I'm getting better though  *


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Tom,

There is nothing sad about enjoying your training, or as having training as a major part of your life. That is what bodybuilding is - It is about you as a whole. It is a lifestyle, not just 'what you do at the gym', so it is going to be a major part of who you are. Your health, your mind and you body are all involved... So if your weight training gives you solace, then that is all the more reason to do it.

And do not always put yourself down about what weights you are currently lifting - everyone has to start somewhere and it is not just about 'getting huge' or 'benching 300 pounds' - as long as you are constantly testing your boundries, then that is all that really counts.



> Well I now offically have my first black eye  , when I was doing my ab exercises I thought I'd add a 10lbs weight on top of my 25lbs weight, well being my stupid self I forgot to hold on to the 10lbs weight and forgot it would slip off   came up for my crunch and when I came back down WHAM 10lbs weight came down and hit me in the eye, god I'm an idiot.


  Arggg... That sounds painful! Are you ok? You are lucky that a black eye is all you got - you could have smashed your nose, broken teeth or worse!! 

Don't worry - we have all done similar things! I have dropped a 44 pound plate (on it's side, so the force was concentrated in a small area) on my big toe before!! Owwwwwwiieeee - That hurt! 



> Well I forgot to make some more chocolate cheesecake so I decided to try mxing oatmeal and soy powder for a meal (since I can' use anymore whey, I spend a fortune on that stuff as it is) and OMG it was the most nasty thing I have ever eaten I could only eat 3/4 of it before it was coming back up so I threw the rest out and just added a little bit more serving size to one of my other meals to make up for it.


LOL! I LOVE oats and soy powder!! Oats + oatbran + soy powder + cinnamon =  

What soy powder where you using? Was it flavoured? Did you cook it?

Anyway - You are looking great!  Keep it up!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Emma!
lol I know there's noghting wrong about enjoying my weight training, your people are the only people I can ever talk to about this stuff, everyone else usually tells me to shut up or something  but what really gets me mad is that people think it's just a weight thing, when I tell them I exercise and eat right etc. they look at me and say "why? you don't need it" I *hate *when people say that, how exactly do they think I look the way I look just sitting on the couch all day? Besides like you said it's not just a weight thing, it's a *lifestyle*, a lifestyle I love and wouldn't change it for anything 

The way I look at it is I'm only 15, so I have all my life to be able to increase my strength, no point in rushing it, like you said all that counts is testing your boundries 

OW! 44 pound plate?! lol I'm glad all I got hit with was a 10 lbs plate  and walked away with a black eye.


lol your love some weird stuff Emma!
The soy powder was unflavored (probably why it was so nasty), it was either unflavoured soy powder OR unflavoured vegetarin soy powder, great selection eh? 
All I did was take some oatmeal add 3/4 of a cup of water, nuked it then added the soy powder to it and stirred, and it'll be the last time I eat that stuff!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2004)

*October 8th*

*Training - HIIT cardio and pilates day*
*Cardio - 3 minute (ish) on elpitical trainer then 17 minutes of skipping.*
*Pilates - 25 minutes followed by 3 60secs stomach vaccums*

*Diet*
Meal 1 - oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, fibre 1, pear, whey
*cardio*
Post workout - brown rice, whey
Meal 2 - oatmeal, whey
Meal 3 - brown rice, carb counting torilla wrap, skinless shciken breast
Meal 4- Almonds, Egg whites, brown rice
Meal 5- Lettuce, Broccoli, tuna, chick peas, brown rice
*pilates*
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter  , unsweetned PB


Well no more elpitical trainer for me (at least for a little while)  , go on it this morning got through 3 minutes when the hinge holding one of the foot pedal things now has a hole through it, I guess I was going to fast and it was slowly being eaten away at (maybe thats where all the rust on my floor was coming from  ), or it could have been the fact I bought it at a using good store for $70 which means no refunds . This week I'm going out to buy this machine called 6 second abs which can go up to 55 lbs, that way I can start lifting more with my abs without black eyes  . So I guess I'll have to go out and buy either another elpictical trainer, a cycle, or a treadmill in 2 weeks time, problem is I don't know which one  . Tread mill gets hard on my chins, I love elpitical trainers but the cycles are like $50 cheaper just don't know if there a good workout since I've never used them, any suggestions anyone?

Today was so long and boring! As for the whole art teacher from hell is now dealt with, all I had to get through was her class today and mom was gonna talk to her after school, so in order for me not having to go to the washroom I didn't drink alot of water in the morning and all morning I had a bad headache, I was nausea and I felt just horrible! got through it though and I'm feeling alot better now (as soon as I got out of her class I chuged down 3L).
Thank god it's a long weekend (mon= thanksgiving  won't be celebrating that) I need the sleep, it's just been one of those every week hetic weeks that you use the weekend to *sleep! *
I'm gonna measure /weigh myself tomorrow (a day early) that way I can figure out if I'm gonna do the binge thing on sunday and if I do I'm gonna switch around my Chest/Shoulder/Tri day with my Leg day.
Anyways I keep going on  I need to get some sleep!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Emma!
> lol I know there's noghting wrong about enjoying my weight training, your people are the only people I can ever talk to about this stuff, everyone else usually tells me to shut up or something  but what really gets me mad is that people think it's just a weight thing, when I tell them I exercise and eat right etc. they look at me and say "why? you don't need it" I *hate *when people say that, how exactly do they think I look the way I look just sitting on the couch all day? Besides like you said it's not just a weight thing, it's a *lifestyle*, a lifestyle I love and wouldn't change it for anything



Trust me, your young.  Once improvement starts to show, people will ALWAYS ask what you are doing, to the point of annoyment


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 8, 2004)

lol true Premeir, Then I guess you have to spend about 15 mins explaining stuff that just falls on deaf ears, since there's no way the "average" persons giving up ther ice-cream and sweets 
I use to do that I'd always explain to people why you should be eating every 3 hours, why you should drink X amount of water because... but noone actually listens to you, more like they don't try and comprehend what your telling them, so I just say I eat healthy and exercise and leave it at that.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 9, 2004)

*Ocotber 9*

*Training - *(Emma's gonna be mad..)
               Shoulda been a rest day, but I did HIIT cardio

*Diet - 
*Meal 1 - oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, whey, fiber 1, pear
*cardio*
Post workout - brown rice, whey, pear
Meal 2 - skinless chicken breast, brown rice, carb couting totilla wrap
Meal 3 - brown rice, chick peas, becil canoil oil, egg whites
Meal 4 - brown rice, tuna, carb counting totilla wrap
Meal 5 - almonds, almond butter, unswettened BP, cottage cheese


I think I'm gonna have a mental break down, so many things are messed up.  
I'll start with the BB aspect of my life.
i weighed myself today, and guess waht I weigh? *126.5!* I lost a pund, how I have no idea but I'm pissed off cause that means tommorrow I have to do the binge thing (eating 4000-5000 calories of junk while still getting in some fiber, complexed carbs after my workout, and 1.5x my body weight in protein) which I really don't want to do but I'm gonna have to I guess, I'll do it on my leg days, hopefully that'll work out and won't cause that much of a fat gain.
The thing I don't understand is how could I have lost a pound? could it be my new found addictin to caffine, that BTW I'll never give up! 
I went out a bought "the six second abs" and it's actually worth it! I gave it a shot using approx. 40 lbs and they started to hurt after about 10 reps. Still have no idea what is best for cardio, tread mill, elpitical or cycler can someone give me some advice from personal experience?
Now for the other part of my life, how fun
This morning I was bitched at about the power bill being $700, of course it's all my fault not, my siblings, and since my parents pay the bill it's alright fir them to leave their TV on all night or whatever they choose too (I always have to turn off the tv downstairs and the tv in there room when I wake up cause they forgot too), is it just me or does that not make sense at all?
So after she said that i told her that I'll just move out ( been thinking about since your allowed to legally run away when your 16 and my friend that's 18 needs a room mate at the end of the year) and she said if that's what's gonna make me happy then I can move out, so I told her I'll need a new job somewhere else since she can't give me the hours at the restaurant that I need, so I'll be job searching after I get my SIN number. Like hell I'm eating thanksgiving my family (it wasn't even gonna be thanksgiving, dad wasn't gonna close the restaurant and we were gonna go to the restaurant while it was still open and eat ou thanksgiving ther ewhile dad worked  ) I'm gonna eat thankgiving with my friend's family (wasn't even gonna have thanksgiving but since tommorrows my "binge day" I might as well). The *only *person in my family I have respect for is my father, and what hurts most is that he loves my sisters more (he's mine and my brother's stepdad, our real dad's in rehab right now..he's a keeper) since there his. Like for instance I've had a hemrroid for at least 7 months now and have been bitching at my parents to schedule a doctors appointment since the cream dosen't work, but they haven't. But the *moment* my sister had a fever they rushed her up to the hospital as if she was gonna die or something.
I hate my family so much, I'm really considering moving out at the end of the year, I know it'll be hard as hell but anythings better than this.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 9, 2004)

Tom...... And what is this:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *Shoulda been a rest day, but I did HIIT cardio





HIIT cardio - The day before legs?? 

What are you thinking??!! Do you want your legs to remain like little toothpicks? Tiny stick-things extending from the bottom of your body?! 

Did you do it because you are planning a 'binge' tomorrow?? Just to work off a little more energy before the day? Or did you do it because you are stressed at the moment??

Anyway - don't make a habit of it! Especially when your weight is down!



> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, whey, fiber 1, pear
> *cardio*
> Post workout - brown rice, whey, pear
> ...


Looking good...

Post-workout are you able to go for a carb other than brown rice? Brown rice is a good carb, but it is not the best post-workout... Same with the pear - this is not the best post-workout option. A banana or some grapes would be better than the pear and, instead of the rice what about some thinly rolled oats? You could also consider adding some milk products.  

Now I know you do not like 'sugars', but the 'sugar' in milk is not going to do you any harm. Neither that in fruit. Especially if it is after your workout. 

Milk post-workout offers you meany benifits that should not be overlooked - it is HIGHLY anabolic (think of what the purpose of milk is!!) and HIGHLY anti-catabolic at the same time! It stimulates growth factors, restores electrolytes, provides you with carbs and proteins AND has a higher insulin index - which helps your body quickly replenish your muscle glycogen!

Banana's are great as well - they are a higher glucose fruit, meaning they have more energy in them. They are also high in potassium for recovery purposes as well!

What about 0.75 cup oats (37.5g of carbs), 1 med banana (~25g of carbs) and 250ml of skim milk (16g carbs, 12g protein) with 1.5 scoops of whey (~36g of protein) to give you a total of ~78g carbs and ~48g complete protein?



> I think I'm gonna have a mental break down, so many things are messed up.
> I'll start with the BB aspect of my life.
> i weighed myself today, and guess waht I weigh? *126.5!* I lost a pund, how I have no idea but I'm pissed off cause that means tommorrow I have to do the binge thing (eating 4000-5000 calories of junk while still getting in some fiber, complexed carbs after my workout, and 1.5x my body weight in protein) which I really don't want to do but I'm gonna have to I guess, I'll do it on my leg days, hopefully that'll work out and won't cause that much of a fat gain.


Don't be too concerned with 1 pound on a single day of weighing yourself. One pound can just be that you pee-d a little more than normal that morning.  It is only if that weight loss is consistent that you should get concerned.

I am still against the idea of a 'binge day' it can lead to all sorts of trouble down the track (binge eating disorders, food 'control' issues etc etc), but if you are going to do it, then you at least picked a good day (legs day + thanksgiving!  ).



> The thing I don't understand is how could I have lost a pound? could it be my new found addictin to caffine, that BTW I'll never give up!


Just watch your bones - caffine is going to be doing nothing for them.



> Still have no idea what is best for cardio, tread mill, elpitical or cycler can someone give me some advice from personal experience?


Your body quickly adapts to cardio, so I would keep all of them in.



I am sorry to hear of your troubles with your family. I hope things are not as bad as they seem.... I would try to hang in there and stick it out until you get yourself through school. You have your whole life ahead of you to struggle with living by yourself - take advantage of the fact that you have your parents roof for now. Get your health and your future sorted out first...


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 10, 2004)

Nice to see someone 15 with this kind of dedication to start a journal. Good luck bro! I am looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 10, 2004)

*October 10*

*Training- *Leg day
Squats - *50lbs* 1x14, 3x12
Lunges - " " "
SLDL- " " "
Leg extension *35lbs* 1x14, 3x12
Lying Leg Curl " " "
Calf raises - *50lbs* " "


*Diet -          (get the picture? lol)*
Meal 1 - Chicken Balls, ALmond soo guy, Chicken Chow Mein, cookies, Whey
*Weights*
Post workout - 2% milk (omg tha's so sick, my poor stomch ), resse puffs, Whey, Pear stir fried rice, cookies (can't do Emma's pstworkout meal till WED when I can get the stuff)
Meal 2 - Soy Powder, unsweetened soy milk, fibre 1
Meal 3 - rice chips, passion flake, oh Henry, Soy powder
Meal 4 (thanksgiving meal) - Turkey, Gravy, turnup, squash, carrots, Potatoes, dressing, pumpkin Pie, Apple pie, Ice cream
Meal 5- Donught, cottage cheese, LOTS of cookies, pear


OMG I'm going to be so sick! how people eat junk food everday of their life I have no idea! Thank god I didn't eat that much clean food I really would be barfing (since I find clean food ALOT more filling). SO help me god if I don't gain any weight next week  . I went out to my best friends for thanksgiving instead of staying home, it was so much fun!! I haven't enjoyed myself like tha tin a long time  . I think I may have went over 5000 calories, o well that's good I suppos. Nothing else really happen today, except I'll be staying up late trying to drink the rest of the water I need to drink, in my already EXTREMLY BLOATED tummy, ugh..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 11, 2004)

*Ocotber 11*

*Training -  *HIITCardio and Pilate Day followed by 3 stomach vaccums at 60 secs.

*Diet-
*Meal 1 - Soy  , brown rice, fiber 1, unsweetened soy milk, pear
*cardio*
Meal 2 - yay even more soy..., thin rolled oats, unsweetened soy milk, pear, chicken, brown rice
Meal 3- chicken, brown rice, carb counting toritlla wrap
*Pilates and stomach vaccums)
Meal 4- 100% whole wheat tortilla wrap, tuna, almonds
Meal 5- canoil oil, egg whites, fiber 1, almonds
Meal 6 - almond butter, peanut butter, cottage cheese

Omg I was freaking out because I only have 3 more servings of whey and I can't get any till tomorrow night!! 
So I figured having whey pre and post workout is more important on weight training days then cardio days, so I was stuck eating soy for my pre and post workout, omg it was nasty sh*t, although it was "edible" after I added a fair amount of crystal light  


I may have to start going outside for some jogs at 5am in the morning since it'll be about 3 weeks before I can get another eliptical trainer..fun knowing my luck I'll trip over something in the dark.  Speaking of cardio I was bored today and I researched HIIT cardio for the hell of it and it said that afterwards you shouldn't eat anything for an hour to reap all the metabolic benefits, but itsn't that a little long, how are you suppos to have a post workout meal?

I might do another Leg Day on Sat since my legs were sore today, must mean I didn't hit them hard enough yesterday I suppos, or I didn't get enough protein or complexed carbs? I don't know, I think I'm not gonna do that binge day thing, I feel so..gross I'm retaining so much water. But I don't know what to do, if I losing weight at 2800 calories that would mean I need to increase my cals to 3800 calories, and I can't eat that much everyday!! My only chance would be if I increase my fats, like peanut butter or somthing but wouldn't like 190G of fat be a little much?..I'll have to figure something out by the end of the week.

Thank god today there was no school, I just relaxed all day and got much needed sleep  might as well do my art homework tonight since I have nothing else to do, ok off to draw one seriously fucked sketch of a shoe why, why did I take art this year!!


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Tom.. I think you're doing great. Just wanted to say that I enjoy your writing.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Tom! 



> Speaking of cardio I was bored today and I researched HIIT cardio for the hell of it and it said that afterwards you shouldn't eat anything for an hour to reap all the metabolic benefits, but itsn't that a little long, how are you suppos to have a post workout meal?


This is bull!! Where on earth did you read that peice of mis-information??!! If you wait for that long to eat after HIIT and you will get some major cortisol release, increased protein degredation (for use as energy) and do yourself no favours at all!

You should treat post-HIIT the same as a weight training session, especially when you are trying to ADD MASS!!! (You really have to get your brain to acknowledge this fact Tom!!  At the moment you are still in the 'got to loose weight' frame of mind - even if it may be somewhat subconscious...).



> I might do another Leg Day on Sat since my legs were sore today, must mean I didn't hit them hard enough yesterday I suppos, or I didn't get enough protein or complexed carbs?


Why do another legs day if you are sore??!! That makes no sense! (Or do you mean that you are not sore and you just made a typo?). Either way, stick to one day/week.

Also - muscle soreness has to do with a lot of different things, so don't judge workout effectiveness on your 'soreness'.



> I don't know, I think I'm not gonna do that binge day thing, I feel so..gross I'm retaining so much water.


Good. It isn't healthy (physically or psychologically).



> But I don't know what to do, if I losing weight at 2800 calories that would mean I need to increase my cals to 3800 calories, and I can't eat that much everyday!! My only chance would be if I increase my fats, like peanut butter or somthing but wouldn't like 190G of fat be a little much?..


Hmmmm... You could increase your fats a little (not sure about 190g though!  )... You could also increase carbs a bit more too.

But you may just have to decrease your activity a little if you can not eat much more...


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2004)

*SlimShady - *thanks for stoping by! lol I woulda guessed that my writting would be the boring part, espically considering my life's so dull, but I'll take any compliment I can get  . I'll try my best to keep my posts constant 


*Emma - Leigh - *Hey! haven't spoken to ya in a while, and by a while I mean two days  BTW may I mention your kicking ass! I always read your journal, it's become a hobby saddly.

I got the HIIT thing straightened out, right after I asked it in my journal bulkmeup mentioned it in another thread you answered, I got my same info from the place he did  . But yours is the only advice that matters!  
I know I have to add mass, it's just scary for me, I think the weight I'm gaining is going ot straight to my stomach and thighs (since my thighs are already pretty big compared to my calves there 7 inches bigger  )

Opps! majore typo on the leg things lol, your right I meant to say that they *weren't* sore. I figured I didn't hit them as much, since I'm always sore the day after, unless my bodies already adapted after 2 workouts   is that even possible?

I defiently have to quit the binge day thing, espically considering I kept getting horrible chest pains  , not to mention I must have almost thrown up at least 10 times 

lol ya 190G of fat is ALOT, what I shoulda put is "and by a little I mean ALOT  " who knows what I'll do, I'll figure something out during  the week.

My problem is, is that I'm already not active! I've been trying to decrease my activity level so I wouldn't have to eat as much but it seems it actually increased my metabolism. The only things I do in a day is my workouts, going to and from school, and work if I have to. The rest of the day I'm preparing meals/eating/doing homework/playing game etc.
I may walk out to the mall with my friends once or twice a week but that's all really...
If I have ot eat 3800 calories then I'd be eating 30x my body weight, is that even healthy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

What's your weight today tom?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What's your weight today tom?


Hey luke!  how ya been?
lol I was too scared to weigh myself today since I'm still retaining some water,  hopefully it'll all be gone by the time sat/ or sun comes by for my weighing, and hopefully I gained something too! 
although how would I tell if it's water or not  , o god I wish I never did that binge, it completly messed me up! 
*never again will I go against Emma's advice  *


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah man, there's no messin up.  We're young.  Besides, you need to binge from time to time buddy!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2004)

thanks luke 
lol my problem though is when I say binge, I mean BINGE, I got that from my ED. I'd allow myself one binge a week, where I would eat so much in one sitting that I couldn't even walk, so I'd crawl myself to the bathroom...and well you know 
I don't think I'll ever really be allowed to "cheat" and if I do it has to be an all out binge like the one I had on sunday, jeez I must have eaten 6000-7000 calories


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 12, 2004)

*October 12*

*Training *- Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day

Bench Press *45 lbs* 2x14, 1x15, 1x13
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 4x 14
*Military Press *40lbs* 1x14, 3x12
Side raises *5lbs (leave me alone.. )* 2x14, 1x13, 1x12
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x14, 2x12
1 hand tricep extensions - *10lbs* 1x14, 3x12
*Abs- *Front crunches on my 6 sec ab thing *50lbs* 3x10 
Weighted Jacknife sit-ups *15lbs* 3x15

*Diet
*Meal 1 - Brown rice, pear, whey, fiber 1, unsweetned soy milk
*weights*
Post workout - Thin rolled oats, pear, apple, unsweetned soy milk, whey (will be able to switch this around to what Emma suggested tommorrow  )
meal 2 - cottage cheese, almonds
Meal 3 - tuna, coarb counting tortilla wrap, brown rice
meal 4 - almonds, Egg whites, becil canoil oil, fiber 1
Meal 5 - Same as Meal 3
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, unsweetned BP

Well the art teacher from hell problem is defiently solved  . I think my mom must have threatned her or something (wouldn't surprise me) cause she started talking to me about her weekend and stuff and then she gave me an outline of what was going to be on the test tomorrow that she never gave anyone else  . O well I'm not gonna complain. French was.... interesting, I'm now being forced to read about two gay police officers, my friend Megan is into anime/Magnas and stuff and she has this one that she's obessed about called -Fake- which is basically about two gay police officers and them trying to solve crime! whoohoo that's a whole lotta fun sumed up into one  , ya right   Lunch was "fun" too, espically when this major flamer (that I think has a crush on me, considering the fact that he writes me a note everday  ) got extremly pissed because this girl stole the seat next to me so he couldn't sit next to me (thank god!!!). You people have not seen funny untill you've seen a musical junkie, red haired small flamer get mad!! LMAO  I thought I was going to die! Then afterwards this chick came over to me and started talking about how she hasn't eaten anything in a week and how she should be hosptilized cause she's crazy and she's cut her wrists 31 times in a night  my god I don't even know her name!  I was just kinda like...yay okay..eat something bye (even though she looks like she does  , and theres no marks at all on her wrists..people)
So that was all fine and dandy, went home and just relaxed  felt good. But I forgot all about my homework/tests and it's 9:00pm and I have nothing done, why am I such an idiot, o well it'll be a long night I guess.. (BTW god I love this Smilie mathingy or what ever their called...it's so petite and sad and it's got a whole lot of funny with it!...I have no life at all   ) I'm going to be so tired tommorrow...OOOO speaking of tommorrow Smallvilles on! now I'm perked and ready for work  , or it could be that the caffine I just had is kicking in, either way it's all good!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> thanks luke
> I got that from my ED.


Erectile dysfunction isn't anything to joke about.      J/k Tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2004)

I guess I should have seen that one coming!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I now offically have my first black eye  , when I was doing my ab exercises I thought I'd add a 10lbs weight on top of my 25lbs weight, well being my stupid self I forgot to hold on to the 10lbs weight and forgot it would slip off   came up for my crunch and when I came back down WHAM 10lbs weight came down and hit me in the eye, god I'm an idiot. On a die not I could barely walk today which is really sad considering I did legs 2 days ago and I don't even do THAT much compared to everyone else o well.
> .


*OUCH!!*   
Hope you are feeling better. I always have the fear of dropping weights on myself. I think a bit of fear is good, keeps one more focussed and avoid getting overconfident and making a mistake.
Hope to see some great improvement/comparison soon.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey BulkMeUp  thanks for stopping by! (not to mention thanks for pointing out my location mistakes  now not *too* many people will think I'm a moron)
You should have seen me doing sull crushers, quickly stoped those, a little fear is all right, but doing those scared the living bejebus outta me 
lol can't wait to see some improvements too! not to sure if they'll be *soon *but I should be able to figure out my caloric needs within the next 3 weeks or so, O well no one said this was gonna be a quick journey


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2004)

*October 13*

*Training *- HIIT Cardio/Pilate Day


*Diet*
Meal 1 - Brown rice, pear, whey, fiber 1, unsweetned soy milk
*cardio*
Post workout - Thin rolled oats, banana, skim milk, whey, cinnamon 
meal 2 - tuna 100% whole wheat pita wrap, fiber 1
Meal 3 - tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap, brown rice
meal 4 - almonds, Egg whites, becil canoil oil
Meal 5 - Same as Meal 3
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter

Well it's offical the red-haired flamer like me   apparently he told some person who told one of my friends who told me. Besides tha nothing else really happened oo in french class I did lock my friend Micheal out of the classroom, that was pretty fun  , and then when the stupid copying asshole did the same to me, I came in the class and gave him a damn good slap  , not sure if I mentioned I give damn hard slaps, well if I didn't guess what? I give damn hard slaps! 
Tomorrows my friends B-day (Megan) she's taking her driver's license test, lucky b*tch  , I have to bring her chinese food for her present for luch, that'll be fun carrying chinese food in paper brown bag with some ice packs all morning, god she makes life interesting.
I'm kinda spazing over tomorrow  cause I don't have a liquid meal set up yet, I guess one more day of eating breakfast and then getting straight to weights won't hurt... hopefully I can figure something out soon.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 13, 2004)

Never mind about the shake thing, Emma just came up with one! perfect timing too since I was just about to go to bed.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> You should have seen me doing sull crushers, quickly stoped those, a little fear is all right, but doing those scared the living bejebus outta me


I dont do skull crushers coz i am likely to crush my skull  . I do close-grip pushdowns at the gym. 
However, if you want, you could do a skull-crusher like exercise, called lying dumbell extensions. Lie on the bench with db in each hand, palms facing each other and arms extended over head. Bend your elbows and bring the db down towards your shoulders NOT your head  . Keep elbows pointed *up* NOT back or out. Raise and repeat.

But careful. A black eye is not bad at all compared to loosing teeth, breaking your nose or wost of all, loosing an eye!  

In addition i do a close grip type of BP with db's. Lie on bench hold db above like you are benching. bring db's together so that they touch sides. lower db's and lower elbows to your sides, NOT flared out. raise and repeat.

I find this type of close grip bench and the close grip pushdowns gives my tri's a good wo.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 14, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't worry - we have all done similar things! I have dropped a 44 pound plate (on it's side, so the force was concentrated in a small area) on my big toe before!! Owwwwwwiieeee - That hurt!


OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW, emma! My toe hurts reading that!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont do skull crushers coz i am likely to crush my skull  . I do close-grip pushdowns at the gym.
> However, if you want, you could do a skull-crusher like exercise, called lying dumbell extensions. Lie on the bench with db in each hand, palms facing each other and arms extended over head. Bend your elbows and bring the db down towards your shoulders NOT your head  . Keep elbows pointed *up* NOT back or out. Raise and repeat.
> 
> But careful. A black eye is not bad at all compared to loosing teeth, breaking your nose or wost of all, loosing an eye!
> ...


Thanks for the great ideas! 
I've been looking for an exercise to get rid of one hand tricep extensions, I find they don't give me a great workout for my Tris, I guess I coulda tried regular over head extensions using both hands but I'm too damn lazy!  
Well I think anyone that does skull curshers is just asking ofr it I mean come on Skull Crushers = Your skull is gonna be crushed! I don't have alot of common sense but that ones a givin


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW, emma! My toe hurts reading that!!


 that was my reaction too, I much rather have a 10lbs weight hit me in the eye rather than that!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 14, 2004)

*October 14*

*Training- Back/Bi Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
Shrugs *60lbs* 1x14, 3x12
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
BB curl *40 punds* 1x14, 3x 12
Concentration curls *15 lbs* 1x 14, 3x12
*Abs*
Side Bends *35lbs* 2x 15 each side
Plate twist *15lbs* 3x15


*Diet-*
Meal 1 - Oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, oatmeal, banana, cinnamon, whey
Meal 2- brown rice, skinless chicken breast, carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 3 - almonds, egg whites, becil oil, almond butter, pear
Meal 4 - brown rice, tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap, diet pepsi (  )
Meal 5 - cottage cheese, almond butter

Well today I had to carry around a brown paper bag during school, I looked like such a tard  , espically since all my clothes were dirty so I had to throw on this weird sweater and this t-shirt that was alot longer than the sweater (don't ask why I didn't just wear the t-shirt, I *don't *wear t-shirts, haven't worn one in public in 2 years  ) maybe that's why people were staring and not so much the fact that I had a paper bag...or myabe it was a combination of both... ....who knows, and who cares!! I'm getting alot better with my social anxiety  BOO YA!
Megan got to leave last class early to take her driver's test, lucky b*tch :grmuble: ugh you guys have no idea how jealous I am! if I had my damn driver's license I'd actually be able to workout at a gym! A lovely, lovely gym! But no  you have to be 16, stupid rulesw and the people that inforce (enforce  ...thank god I use the computer and spell check for english class or I'd be screwed!) them!  ....I hope she failed! 
I had to work tonight  so tired, the restaurant was so busy! Although I did get a free diet pepso outta it!  I only allow myself 3 bottles a week (mainly cause I don't feel like spending the extra cash for some, but we'll just say it's becausr I'm extra healthy :shh: )
I got a french test I haven't studied for tomorrow, o well I'll wing it, french isn't that hard  , who am I kidding if I go to school tomorrow without studying I'll start spazing  and that's not a very pretty sight!...well I guess I'm never a really pretty sight  damn people and their perfect genes, I'll stop there, maybe I'll save that rant for another day  .
O god!! I just remembered My friend Mike isn't going to school tomorrow, that means I'm gonna have to walk to school alone  !! with people and their staring and thinking "HA! he has no friends!! " ....ok maybe I'm not getting over my social anxiety..


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 14, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great ideas!
> I've been looking for an exercise to get rid of one hand tricep extensions, I find they don't give me a great workout for my Tris, I guess I coulda tried regular over head extensions using both hands but I'm too damn lazy!
> Well I think anyone that does skull curshers is just asking ofr it I mean come on Skull Crushers = Your skull is gonna be crushed! I don't have alot of common sense but that ones a givin


 Heya Tom. You might want to try some tricep kickbacks. What you do is, you bend over a bench or a table. Put your left hand and left knee on the table. Hold a dumbell in your right hand. Put your right elbow up next to the side of your body. Then bend and straighten your elbow, moving the dumbell from a hanging position, back past your hip.  Kinda like what this guy is doing - http://www.netfit.co.uk/tri3.htm Works the triceps pretty good.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Heya Tom. You might want to try some tricep kickbacks. What you do is, you bend over a bench or a table. Put your left hand and left knee on the table. Hold a dumbell in your right hand. Put your right elbow up next to the side of your body. Then bend and straighten your elbow, moving the dumbell from a hanging position, back past your hip. Kinda like what this guy is doing - http://www.netfit.co.uk/tri3.htm Works the triceps pretty good.


Thanks Slim  Yay getting all kinds of great ideas to get rid of those damned 1 hand tricpe extensions!  (I find they hurt my elbows, maybe not proper form?  , meh still hate em  )
This requires changing my routine, and experimenting though...o well time to get off my lazy ass and do something!  I'm still thinking if I'm gonna go outside to jog or not, I still got 20 minutes to decide..hmm to go or not to go  ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 15, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW OW, emma! My toe hurts reading that!!



Yes - it hurt! A LOT! It put a quick end to my workout as I sheepishly hobbled (very painfully) away to spend the next few hours icing it!!! LUCKILY nothing was broken, but it did take a good few weeks to recover.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training- Back/Bi Day*
> Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
> Shrugs *60lbs* 1x14, 3x12
> DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, 3x12
> ...


Hmmm... It just struck me - are you doing a 'warm up' set at the same weight as your working sets? If so, consider adding a little weight to your workout sets. These should be a little harder than your warm up and, if you managed 14 reps on the first set you are probably needing to increase the weight slightly on the following sets.

Might also want to do your shrugs after your pull overs - just flows better that way. 



> *Diet-*
> Meal 1 - Oatmeal, unsweetned soy milk, whey
> *workout*
> Post workout- Skim milk, oatmeal, banana, cinnamon, whey
> ...


Looks excellent!!  Good to see the milk and banana!!  That meal sounds soooo goood 

But I have to ask, what is 'becil oil'??



> I'm getting alot better with my social anxiety  BOO YA!


 

The best thing you can do in life is not care what the rest of the world thinks of you... Do what you feel is right for you and make sure you are productive and pro-active in your approach to yourself, your life, your future and your role in society and everything else will fall into place.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I think anyone that does skull curshers is just asking ofr it I mean come on Skull Crushers = Your skull is gonna be crushed! I don't have alot of common sense but that ones a givin


I see some guys at my gym doing them. But they are mostly big guys. So i guess they know what they are doing and are more experienced than me.   

Another thing is remember to NEVER adjust your grip and/or stance after you have lifted the weights. This has a definate potential to drop the weight on yourself. Once you have lifted the weights over you, DONOT wiggle your fingers or try and adjust yourself. You could injure yourself. If you need to adjust anything, PUT THE WEIGHT DOWN, adjust your grip/stance and then lift again.

I find it is kind of an unconcious thing to adjust an uncomfortable grip which i tend to do sometimes especially when i am not very focussed. But it is not a good idea. So try and avoid doing it always.

I agree with emma, your workout sets should have heavier weights than the warmup set. I understand you might not have the weights presently, but this is something you need to consider.

When you are able to do the predefined number of sets, always try and squeeze and extra rep for each set. When that gets easy, try squeeze another rep for each set. when that gets easier, increase the weights. This way you can push yourself to the next higher weight.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm still thinking if I'm gonna go outside to jog or not, I still got 20 minutes to decide..hmm to go or not to go


*"I AM ON A BULK. I NEED TO HAVE THOSE CALORIES TO GROW!"*
Now write that down 200 times on the blackboard!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... It just struck me - are you doing a 'warm up' set at the same weight as your working sets? If so, consider adding a little weight to your workout sets. These should be a little harder than your warm up and, if you managed 14 reps on the first set you are probably needing to increase the weight slightly on the following sets.
> 
> Might also want to do your shrugs after your pull overs - just flows better that way.
> 
> ...


I try that so much, but I just can't  not matter what I do I'm always thinking about what other people are thinking of me, peoples opioions are everything to me...I know it shouldn't be that way but it is, at least for now.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I see some guys at my gym doing them. But they are mostly big guys. So i guess they know what they are doing and are more experienced than me.
> 
> Another thing is remember to NEVER adjust your grip and/or stance after you have lifted the weights. This has a definate potential to drop the weight on yourself. Once you have lifted the weights over you, DONOT wiggle your fingers or try and adjust yourself. You could injure yourself. If you need to adjust anything, PUT THE WEIGHT DOWN, adjust your grip/stance and then lift again.
> 
> ...


That's exactually what I was doing  I would start to adjust my grip during the skull curshers after it was right above me head, maybe that's why it was so freaky  O well I still  wouldn't do them, I have the worst luck in the world 

My cardio was a scheduled session   so it's fine  ....the big toughy will be tomorrow when I'm suppos to do nothing...I'm not sure how thats gonna go
Me + Rest Days = *Bad* mix!
I was thinking maybe instead of doing my abs on all my other workdays just move all my ab workouts to my "rest" day, would that give me the same reuslts?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 15, 2004)

*October 15*

*Training *- 
HIIT Cardio/Pilate Day


*Diet*
Meal 1 - thin roled oats, whey, unsweetned soy milk
*cardio*
Post workout - Thin rolled oats, banana, skim milk, whey, cinnamon 
meal 2 - Almonds 
Meal 3 - tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap, brown rice
meal 4 - almonds, Egg whites, becil canoil oil, pear
Meal 5 - Same as Meal 3 except swap the tuna with chicken
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter

Well today I went on my first real outside jog  and my god I know why they invented treadmills! The wind felt like it was cutting up my throat eveytime I breathed, and my ears ooo my precious ears hurted so much  . Nver again shall there be an outside jog (except there probably will have to be untill I got my elpitical trainer  ). I've now added wind to my list of naturable things I hate!  (well it was already there due to it always screwing up my hair! Just when you think your having a good hair day WHAM here comes the wind! So now wind is #1 on the list  )
Nothing really happened today at school, I do have a B-day party to go to tomorrow, I'm sure I'll look classy bringing my own food and all  o well what can ya do? I'm not eating pizza and ice cream!
Also today my English teacher came up to me and started talking to me and how she read that I was all healthy obessed in my journal, that fine and all, but then she goes, were you the one that got sick or your brother? I was like what?.. Then she goes you know was it you or your brother that had to be hospitilized because of your eating disorder last year? (not to metnion she's saying this right in front of the ENTIRE class, I sit right in the front) I was like  then she sarted going on about how her daughter had buliema and how she overcame it and wrote it as her speach and won nationals and  I was just in disbelief, first off I have no idea how she knows (unless the stupid principal mentioned it to a teacher and then the news started passing form teacher to teacher) not to mention she's saying this in front of the class! Afterwards my friend Erin was like ok wow that was akward and I was like I know! then she said I never told anyone about that, I was like whoa! wait how did you know? Apparently my friends got together and statred to talking about me last year when I was gone, so tons of people know  ...I just felt so...betrayed I don't know..at least I know I have one true friend that will always be there for me, that's all I need.

So I went home and just lazed around and watched "Godsend" which was a pretty good movie and "Scooby Doo 2" that was great   Sarah Micheele Gellar is by far my favorite actress, I can't wait till "The Grudge" comes out!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 16, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was thinking maybe instead of doing my abs on all my other workdays just move all my ab workouts to my "rest" day, would that give me the same reuslts?



Tom...  Do we have to get out the dictionary and go over what a 'rest' day is!!  It means a *DAY OF REST!!* This means do nadda, zip, ziltch, nothing, zero, aka: enter into complete-slothfullness!!

Ok... So maybe not complete-slothfullness... but it means you do nothing gym related. So go to the movies, do the shopping, wash your clothes, clean your room, bake a cake... but don't do 'planned exercise'!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 16, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I have to ask, what is 'becil oil'??
> lol it is yummy!  !
> Becil oil is what I put on the pan to cook my egg whites.
> .


'Becil' is the name of a brand, if i am not mistaken. I think emma was asking about the contents.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was thinking maybe instead of doing my abs on all my other workdays just move all my ab workouts to my "rest" day, would that give me the same reuslts?.


  are you   ????? 'rest day' as the term signifies it is a day where you DONOT do any strenous physical activity.   you are supposed to *REST*. Watch tv, read a book, go hang out with your friends, take up a hobby, learn a new skill, even catch up on school work if you have to, or simply sleep a bit more (as i love doing   )



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok sure, lol I was thinking that yesterday that it would be alot easier to do it that way  but I'm stupid like that
> With my weights I push myself to do the 14 set (sometimes I have to stop at 10 for like 5-7 seconds) then I can barely do the rest of the 12 maybe I could throw in an extra rep or two depending on the type of exercise, does this just mean I'm not resting enough inbetween sets? So stick to my weights I'm ususally using and do 14 reps then increase the weight by say 5 lbs and push out as many reps as posiible? I widh weights were as simple as cardio, I'm always confused


Presently you are trying to put on mass. It is suggested to keep the reps/sets low, unless you are doing HVT vs HIT. So assuming you are doing HIT, keep the reps between 8-10 and do 4 sets per exercise using heavy enough weights. Try and increase the reps as i suggested above. Once you are able to do 12 reps, then increase the weights to a level where you can only do 8reps. Then keep going and try and increase those reps with the higher weight.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nothing really happened today at school, I do have a B-day party to go to tomorrow, I'm sure I'll look classy bringing my own food and all  o well what can ya do? I'm not eating pizza and ice cream!


Gwarsh, Tom!! why dont you do this as a cheat meal??!!   you DO need cheat meals else you might come to a point where you will get so sick and tired and might relapse into a junk food eating binge leter on. But do remember, moderation is the key.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 'Becil' is the name of a brand, if i am not mistaken. I think emma was asking about the contents.


lol I tried doing the thing where you divide the quotes into sections, so I could answer multiple questions easier, needless to say it didn't work   and I screwed up that entire post, I had to go back and edit stuff. Although I'm trying it witht his post, hopefully it'll work




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> are you  ????? 'rest day' as the term signifies it is a day where you DONOT do any strenous physical activity.  you are supposed to *REST*. Watch tv, read a book, go hang out with your friends, take up a hobby, learn a new skill, even catch up on school work if you have to, or simply sleep a bit more (as i love doing  )


I know I'm suppos to have a rest day, but I *hate  *rest days  , I feel so bloby and I have no idea what to eat, should I still have whey? where should I have my fruits etc. I'm doing alright so far, I've only gone for a 36 minute walk  ahh who am I kiddin I can't do rest days, "rest" to me is going for hour walks :shrugs: I'm obessed with exercise, so I figured it be better to do all my ab workouts in one day insteads of adding another session of cardio in there..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Presently you are trying to put on mass. It is suggested to keep the reps/sets low, unless you are doing HVT vs HIT. So assuming you are doing HIT, keep the reps between 8-10 and do 4 sets per exercise using heavy enough weights. Try and increase the reps as i suggested above. Once you are able to do 12 reps, then increase the weights to a level where you can only do 8reps. Then keep going and try and increase those reps with the higher weight.


 whats HVT and HIT?
ok I'll do the 8-10 reps thing and always try pushing out more reps, how long should I rest inbetween sets? and should I still have a warm-up set where I can do 14 reps? Still new to the whole weights thing , I wish I never got that damn cable pulley 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Gwarsh, Tom!! why dont you do this as a cheat meal??!!  you DO need cheat meals else you might come to a point where you will get so sick and tired and might relapse into a junk food eating binge leter on. But do remember, moderation is the key.


That's my problem "moderation" , I know I have a binge problem that is a reult of my ED, when I did my binge last sunday I was plannin gon eat 4000 calories, when I ended up eat 7000   I felt so sick. So I'm still no tat a point wher I can have a "cheat meal" or else I go crazy, besides I like my "clean" food a whole lot more! and if I did the cheat that would mean taking away my cottage cheese and almond butter and nobody better try taking that away form me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 16, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I tried doing the thing where you divide the quotes into sections, so I could answer multiple questions easier, needless to say it didn't work   and I screwed up that entire post, I had to go back and edit stuff. Although I'm trying it witht his post, hopefully it'll work:


Guess you figured that out, sucessfully.   




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I'm suppos to have a rest day, but I *hate  *rest days  , I feel so bloby and I have no idea what to eat, should I still have whey? where should I have my fruits etc. I'm doing alright so far, I've only gone for a 36 minute walk  ahh who am I kiddin I can't do rest days, "rest" to me is going for hour walks :shrugs: I'm obessed with exercise, so I figured it be better to do all my ab workouts in one day insteads of adding another session of cardio in there..:


You are reading too much in to the whole exercise thing. Rest days are not just about physical rest. You also have to relax your mind. Your CNS has to work a lot more during exercise and needs a break.   Not giving it a break is one of the reasons that results in a burnout. And you dont want that to happen. So find something relaxing to do. Something that also makes you mentally pleased while doing it. Be it reading a book, painting..etc. Surely there is school work which also need to be done (as much as you might hate it   ). Preparing for that can only help you. Better grades = better job = more money! And more money = independence = the ability to get out of one situation into a better one of your choice.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> whats HVT and HIT?:


HVT = High Volume Training
HIT = High Intensity Training



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok I'll do the 8-10 reps thing and always try pushing out more reps, how long should I rest inbetween sets? and should I still have a warm-up set where I can do 14 reps? Still new to the whole weights thing , I wish I never got that damn cable pulley :


Yes. Warm-up sets are required. For your leg day, get on the treadmill (did i hear you scream for joy?   ) for about 5 mins only on a low/mod speed. This is just a warm up. Donot do it so intense that you exhaust your muscles and your weight training suffers.

Rest in between sets is a debatable topic. When i started out on a serious training i had to take 3-4 mins or more between sets. I was a skinny guy with not much energy and besides i didnt pay attention to a proper bulk diet. But now i take 1 min between sets and maybe 2 for some. I take 2-3 mins between exercises. In total for HIT try and keep the total training time 45-60 mins. The beneift of HIT is that it is a time saver. Which is what appeals to me as i dont want to live in the gym. There are other things in life to be done, even if it is just sitting on the couch watching tv and scratching my butt!! .   

Presently, stick to compound movements. Dont fuss with isolation movements like concentration curls. Read through the training forum threads for some tips on what you should do. But dont try and incorporate every tip every time you see one. Sort out a routine with the equipment you have and stick to it for a few months. So long as you are growing, it is fine.

Believe me, once you get some serious weight training underway, you will enjoy the rest periods and your body will demand it. Else you will be walking around all sore with plenty of aches and pains and you will stop growing. Keep in mind, you donot grow while training, you grow while resting.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's my problem "moderation" , I know I have a binge problem that is a reult of my ED, when I did my binge last sunday I was plannin gon eat 4000 calories, when I ended up eat 7000   I felt so sick. So I'm still no tat a point wher I can have a "cheat meal" or else I go crazy, besides I like my "clean" food a whole lot more! and if I did the cheat that would mean taking away my cottage cheese and almond butter and nobody better try taking that away form me


So how about you schedule your meals in such a way, that you have a good solid meal just beofre going to the party. That will keep you full for ~3 hours. So at the party you will have more control on what you eat. After the party, if you are still a bit hungry. Then have some cottage cheese. Excess cals for just one meal in one day will not really have much of an impact. You are not going to get obese overnight.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Guess you figured that out, sucessfully.


I'm al classy like that  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are reading too much in to the whole exercise thing. Rest days are not just about physical rest. You also have to relax your mind. Your CNS has to work a lot more during exercise and needs a break.  Not giving it a break is one of the reasons that results in a burnout. And you dont want that to happen. So find something relaxing to do. Something that also makes you mentally pleased while doing it. Be it reading a book, painting..etc. Surely there is school work which also need to be done (as much as you might hate it  ). Preparing for that can only help you. Better grades = better job = more money! And more money = independence = the ability to get out of one situation into a better one of your choice.


lol ok I'll take a rest day, it was kinda nice yesterday  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> HVT = High Volume Training
> HIT = High Intensity Training
> 
> 
> ...


yes, yes do did hear a scream of joy   gotta love cardio!
I'll stick with the weights I'm using now as warm up and then I'll increase the weights by 5-10lbs so I can only do 8 reps, except for Side raises, I've tried 10lbs before (can only do 5lbs), ain't happening lol, I should probably just get another exercise instead of that 
I guess I'll just take a est period for as long as it takes me to "recover" , I'll have to play around with that.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Presently, stick to compound movements. Dont fuss with isolation movements like concentration curls. Read through the training forum threads for some tips on what you should do. But dont try and incorporate every tip every time you see one. Sort out a routine with the equipment you have and stick to it for a few months. So long as you are growing, it is fine.
> 
> Believe me, once you get some serious weight training underway, you will enjoy the rest periods and your body will demand it. Else you will be walking around all sore with plenty of aches and pains and you will stop growing. Keep in mind, you donot grow while training, you grow while resting.


I'll do a search later throughout the week whenever I get a chance, I've been busy as hell lately lol, I might be able to do it today after work o well I'll see 
I can't wait till I get my weight training all sorted out   hopefully I'll see some real noobie gains   one can hope!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So how about you schedule your meals in such a way, that you have a good solid meal just beofre going to the party. That will keep you full for ~3 hours. So at the party you will have more control on what you eat. After the party, if you are still a bit hungry. Then have some cottage cheese. Excess cals for just one meal in one day will not really have much of an impact. You are not going to get obese overnight.


That's the problem I feel I will, besides I just don't like eating junk infront of people.. cause usually if I ever do people stare at me in amazment and it makes me feel...wrong..I don't know how to explain it 
My plan was at 8:00pm (when the party started) eat my supper and then at 11:00 eat my cottage cheese, then go home at 12:00 (when the party ended) and go to sleep...needless to say that didn't happen 
Well it turns out that they really wanted me to spend the night (cause it was a party/sleepover but some people couldn't stay the night, and since I am a guy and there was only 2 guys at the party and 10 girls I wasn't gonna be allowed to spend the night, but they beged and beged there mom to let me stay so I ended up spending the night with 5 girls) , so I didn't know what to do about having to eat every 3 hours, since I knew we were gonna be staying up late, so I was faced with a dilema, either eat some cake at 1:00am (there was another cake for the sleepover guests) or go longer than 3 hours without food....I choose the non food option  , I had no idea what to do! I ended up staying up till 4:00am so I went 5 hours without food, and then after I woke up at 8:30am I didn't eat breakfast untill 10 ish, not to mention I had no idea what to eat for breakfast! but I ended up having an apple,glass of skim milk and some chicken  , so my schedules a little messed

P.S. sorry for missing a day in my journal I was ognna ppost after I got home but I didn't go home


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2004)

*October 16th*

*Training *- Rest Day (well I did 3 x 15 minute walks, but meh...)



*Diet*
I kinda forget  but it was basically the same old same old just had to space my meals out differently cause of the party, and I rejected all forms of junk food  


Well I did nothing all yesterday before the party, I had to work though, and then it got really busy so I had to help cook, and burned my poor pinky finger on the hot gravy  . The party was so fun! There was twister and movies and the sexual fantasy room and "foxy Jeff" was in there waiting for me  , gotta love inside jokes  , that was basically all the party was with a little bit of groping so I won't bore you guys with things you wouldn't understand, all you nned to know is I could have taken that bitch Alex out in Twister if it wasn't for all the people complaining the game was too long so we called a draw  , noone could bet my crazy Pilate flexability there


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 17, 2004)

*Ocotber 17*

*Training *- Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day (was playing round with the weights due to some advice)

Bench Press *40 lbs* 1x22 *50lbs* 1x10 *65lbs* 2x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x22 *15lbs* 3x8
*Military Press *40lbs* 1x13, *45lbs* 3x8
Side raises *5lbs* 4x12 (I really need to get another exercise, I tried 10lbs but could only do 1/2 a rep  )
Dips *Bodyweight* 4x8
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x19 *25lbs* 1x6 *20lbs* 2x8
*Abs- *Front crunches on my 6 sec ab thing *50lbs* 3x10 
Weighted Jacknife sit-ups *15lbs* 3x15

*Diet*
Meal 1 - apple, chicken, skim milk
meal 2 - brown rice, whey, fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk
*workout*
Post workout - banana, thin rolled oats, whey, skim milk
Meal 3 - brown rice, tuna
meal 4 - tuna carb coutning tortilla wrap
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, brwon rice
Meal 6 - almonds, egg whites, becil oil
meal 7 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Thanks to BulkMeUP and Emma-leigh's advice I had a pretty good workout  I had no idea I could bench 65lbs (yes thats an acomplishment to me  ) I thought I'd kill myself if I tried that much, i'll be happy once I met the 100lbs mark  .
My diet was a little bit ....messed.. because where I stayed the night at that party, lol you should have seen me in the kitchen in the morning, everybody was having bagels and cream cheese, i was like people I need *protein!* So her mom was helping me find something, I was considering having egg whites, but then I relized I'd have to eat 8 of their eggs for enough protein  so then she said well we have some protein bars if you want those, I figured there better than nothing, anyways she got htem and I read the label  protein bars my ass! it was 4.4G of protein and 7.5G of sugar lol, people and their lack of knowledge. O well I ended up settling with some chicken breast an apple and some skim milk  
Because of all this my timing for my diets been screwed to, right now I have to eat 3 more meals spaced at 1.5 hours inbetween each  , so stuffed!
Nothing else really happened today except I worked, and I thought I was gonna die of lack of sleep! I'm not use to running on only 5 hours of sleep  , how did I use to do it?! 
Not to mention I don't know what to do about my running out oatmeal, I need 3 pckgs a day and I only have 2 left,  what am I gonna do! I guess I could have a soild breakfast and then just wait an hour since tomorrows a cardio day...ya that's what I'm gonn have to do  
O sweet jesus I have a french test I half rememeber (I thought it was fri, so I spent 40 mins studying for it, needless to say when I found out it was moved to monday and she forgot to tell our class and i was jsut a little pissed, and by a "little" I mean *alot! )* and I still have ot clean my room, this day isn't gonna end!...tea I need some tea, my lovely caffine 

P.S. weight is 128.5lbs


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks to BulkMeUP and Emma-leigh's advice I had a pretty good workout  I had no idea I could bench 65lbs (yes thats an acomplishment to me  ) I thought I'd kill myself if I tried that much, i'll be happy once I met the 100lbs mark  .




Dont worry, you will get there soon and will 'out-grow' your present weights.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Not to mention I don't know what to do about my running out oatmeal, I need 3 pckgs a day and I only have 2 left,  what am I gonna do!




I dont know how much is in a packet. But i get a bag of quaker rolled oats. about 1lb (i think, cant check as i am not home right now). It last me days.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The party was so fun! There was twister and movies and the sexual fantasy room and "foxy Jeff" was in there waiting for me  , gotta love inside jokes  , that was basically all the party was with a little bit of groping so I won't bore you guys with things you wouldn't understand, all you nned to know is I could have taken that bitch Alex out in Twister if it wasn't for all the people complaining the game was too long so we called a draw  , noone could bet my crazy Pilate flexability there


hhmmm... is '"foxy Jeff" the red head flamer you mentioned previously?    



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O sweet jesus I have a french test I half rememeber (I thought it was fri, so I spent 40 mins studying for it, needless to say when I found out it was moved to monday and she forgot to tell our class and i was jsut a little pissed, and by a "little" I mean *alot! )* and I still have ot clean my room, this day isn't gonna end!...tea I need some tea, my lovely caffine



Good luck on the french test, monsieur!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. weight is 128.5lbs


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2004)

*october 18*

*Training *- 
HIIT Cardio/Pilate Day


*Diet*
Meal 1 - unsweetned soy milk, fiber 1 , pear, brown rice
*cardio*
Post workout - Thin rolled oats, banana, skim milk, whey, cinnamon 
meal 2 - tuna, brown rice
Meal 3 - tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap, brown rice
meal 4 - almonds, Egg whites, becil canoil oil
Meal 5 - Same as Meal 3 except swap the tuna with chicken
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1 
*pilates followed by 3 1 minute stomach vaccums*

I was so tired today  I could barely keep my eyes open during school, I tried to stay up but I feel asleep after super while watching a movie, it felt so good!  
I went out today and got some new stuff, like kidney beans (gonna attempt to make a salad, just need a type of dressing besides lemon juice, or mix something togethr with the lemon juice..) and some sweet potatoes because that brown rice is starting to turn my stomch everytime I eat it I fell like I want to  .
I got a new problem though **WARNING DON'T READ FURTHER IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE DISGUSTED** i'm going to the doctors on WED at 11:30am to get my hemroid looked at, not sure if they'll do the "operation" on WED too, I've had this hemroid for 7 months now, I got it while in the hospital since my bowels were all messed up I pushed too hard 
I'm just freaking out because of 2 reasons
1 - I *do not* want some old man looking at my ass, hopefully they have those robe things that has a little opening in the back, that wouldn't be as bad, but I don't think they do
2- I'm pretty sure after I get it done I'm not allowed to move for 2 days so I don't know what I should do about my exercise/diet...should I be only eat my RMR since I'll be in bed mostly? I'm doing my leg day tomorrow so I don't overdue myself doing squats, I may be able to sneak in my Back/Bi day, I don't know how fast I'll recover or how I'll feel.
So thats that I guess, I guess I could looka t the bright side of things, I'll be finely getting rid of the little bastard  ...o god I really don't want anyone looking at my ass


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

g'luck though tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry, you will get there soon and will 'out-grow' your present weights.


lol the sooner the better 






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know how much is in a packet. But i get a bag of quaker rolled oats. about 1lb (i think, cant check as i am not home right now). It last me days.


I get the instant quaker oatmeal with no sugar added, regular flavour, theres 12 in a box and I use 3 a day so I got 2 boxes for this week,  so I should be fine, damn overpriced crap  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hhmmm... is '"foxy Jeff" the red head flamer you mentioned previously?


Hells no!   that's corey.. ugh, foxy jeff is a cd cover  , he's my secret lover.
But that Corey kids starting to get on my nerves, he tried getting really close to me at lunch I put my hand out in front of him and made a box around me and said "no one passes my box got it?" he just laughed, but I was serious! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good luck on the french test, monsieur!



   I'm beyond pissed about that, I spent another 20 minutes studying for it yesterday (1 hour in total, I usually study for 10 minutes for tests  , but this year I'm going for low 90's mid 90's marks, so far all I need ot do is raise my art mark, it's an 88% and everything else in 94-98%) and I get to school and she's like well...hmm I decided to move the test to thursday instead   so unbelieveabley pissed!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


I know BOO Ya!  

P.S. did my last workout look good, do I got the idea now? god I hope so   my chest and shoulders are in so much pain today! ... I'm a little scared of my leg day tomorrow, the only thing that really really *really *hurts is lunges  I hate them so much!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

>


 so help me god if they don't have those robe things   i know I'll make them get one!  
Hopefully it dosen't hurt too much


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

regardless of the immediate pain, i'm sure it would make you much more comfortable than you had been for the past 7 mo.    that sucks dude.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 18, 2004)

Ya that's true, I've been on my parents to schedule an appointment for a long time now but they've been too lazy, it pisses my off because here i've had this hemriod tha can turn into a blood clot, cancer etc. and there too lazy to schedule an appointment, but hte minute my little sister (11) gets a fever they rush her up to the hospital as if she was dying  , the only reason why I'm getting it done is because my mom and my brother have a doctors appointment so she figured she might as well get all the appointments over with, so if it wasn't for that I'd never have an appointment  and I'd be stuck with it for another 7 months before it started to turn into the other stuff


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So thats that I guess, I guess I could looka t the bright side of things, I'll be finely getting rid of the little bastard  ...o god I really don't want anyone looking at my ass


  
I dont think you want the doc to fix your bum blindfolded, do you?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 19, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. did my last workout look good, do I got the idea now?


IMO, reduce the warm up set to 12-15, 22 reps seems a bit much. 
Make your sets 1 warm up (lower weight 12-15resp) + 4 workout sets (enough weight to do 8-10 reps).


Some suggest a total body workout 2-3 times a week works best for newbies. So it will depend on you as to what you want to do with the equip you have.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> god I hope so   my chest and shoulders are in so much pain today! ...
> Betcha dont think 'resistance is resistance' anymore!



It is suggested not to do shoulders immediately after chest. Your chest wo gives the shoulders a bit of a wo. So try doing chest/tris/shoulders, instead of chest/shoulders/tri's as you presently do. Hopefully this should help your shoulder wo's.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm a little scared of my leg day tomorrow, the only thing that really really *really *hurts is lunges  I hate them so much!


I HATE leg days. When i started out at the gym years ago (when i was young and dumb  ), i avoided legs. Now i do them only because i *have to * exercise my chopsticks, not because i love to do them. Besides i dont want to look like a cartoon bodybuilder with a jacked up upperbody on top of a pair of spindly legs  . From what i read, most Bodybuilders hate legs as well. I have only ever met one guy in my gym who says he loves doing legs. *freak!   *

Strange thing about me is that lunges are the only leg exercise i have come to like  . I do a pyramid style training presently so my last (4th) set is 160lb bb lunges for 10reps.  I guess the results of having a nice butt compared to the nonexistant skinny-boney one that i used to have is a good motivation.  

The two parts that most people tend to have issues with are shoulders and knees. So keep a careful eye out for those.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think you want the doc to fix your bum blindfolded, do you?


 ya that's true
I'm just scared I'm gonna die of embaressment, I hope the doctor doing it is fat, so help me god if the doctor doing it is thin, I think I'll kill myself


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> IMO, reduce the warm up set to 12-15, 22 reps seems a bit much.
> Make your sets 1 warm up (lower weight 12-15resp) + 4 workout sets (enough weight to do 8-10 reps).


lol ya the reason why the rep are so high is because I was experimenting with how much weight I could handle, I just did as many reps as I could push out  
hmmm umm how important are warm ups? I'm already rushing around like crazy in the mornings, I don't think I'd have the time to add that extra set..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Some suggest a total body workout 2-3 times a week works best for newbies. So it will depend on you as to what you want to do with the equip you have.


holy crap!   whole body workout 2-3x a week?...really don't have time for that!  
I thought hitting one muscle group once a week was plenty? 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is suggested not to do shoulders immediately after chest. Your chest wo gives the shoulders a bit of a wo. So try doing chest/tris/shoulders, instead of chest/shoulders/tri's as you presently do. Hopefully this should help your shoulder wo's.


Thanks  I'll give that a try
I still need something for my shoulders and triceps, lol gotta do some searaching  
I tried that lying DB thing, didn't work since my bench is too narrow, and I tried kickbacks....oww!  they hurt my elbows too much, maybe I was trying ot raise the weight too high?




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I HATE leg days. When i started out at the gym years ago (when i was young and dumb  ), i avoided legs. Now i do them only because i *have to *exercise my chopsticks, not because i love to do them. Besides i dont want to look like a cartoon bodybuilder with a jacked up upperbody on top of a pair of spindly legs  . From what i read, most Bodybuilders hate legs as well. I have only ever met one guy in my gym who says he loves doing legs. *freak!  *
> 
> Strange thing about me is that lunges are the only leg exercise i have come to like  . I do a pyramid style training presently so my last (4th) set is 160lb bb lunges for 10reps.  I guess the results of having a nice butt compared to the nonexistant skinny-boney one that i used to have is a good motivation.
> 
> The two parts that most people tend to have issues with are shoulders and knees. So keep a careful eye out for those.


how could anyone enjoy leg days!  
my dog came up to me and started scratching at my legs to get up and it hurt so much! the sad thing is my legs hurt so much, when I see other people doing twice the intensity as me   how do they do it?
That's the only thing I enjoy about lunges, by the end of my bulk I might actually have an ass   but they still hurt too much for my likings


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 19, 2004)

]*Training- *Leg day
Squats - *65lbs* 1x19 , *75lbs* 1x14, *85lbs* 1x14, 1x8
Lunges - *65lbs* 1x14, *75lbs* 3x8
SLDL- *75* lbs 1x12 , *80lbs* 3x8
Leg extension *45lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Lying Leg Curl *50lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x12
Calf raises - *60lbs* 1x16 *70lbs* 3x12

*The reason I can fit 5 lbs more on my bench for the lying leg curls is because if I use the 25lbs plates for the leg extensions my I can't really do proper form since the weights are larger*


*Diet - *
Meal 1 - Whey, pear, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats ( made a damn good shake  )
*Weights*
Post workout - banana, thin rolled oats, cinnamon, whey
Meal 2 - Brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - Brown rice, carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken
Meal 4 - almonds, Egg whites, fiber 1, canoil oil
Meal 5- Red kidney beans, Tuna, romaine lettuce, lemon juice, ultra low fat miracle whip ( yummy salad  )
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber1


Tomorrow's the day  I'm freaking out! , I don't know what to do for my diet, or my workouts  ....should I still be eating the 2800 calories, or just my RMR because I'll basically be in bed all day? Should I try and do my back/bi day tommorrow and then my cardio right afterwards? ..I'm so confused  .
Anybody ever have this done before? I;m not sure how long I need to rest for it to heal, my mom said around 2 days, I can't stay in bed for 2 days!  I'll go crazy  , I guess I gotta look at the bright side, I'm finally getting rid of it  , which is a good thing because it's really really starting to hurt  .

Damn red - haired flamer wrote me *another *note saying I looked hot and sexy in pyjama pants (They were to comfortable to change so I went to school with them on  ) I serously need to do something about that kid and soon! I should walk up to the kid and say "I know your gay, and I know you like me, I don't like you so fuck off  " I'm so mean


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hmmm umm how important are warm ups? I'm already rushing around like crazy in the mornings, I don't think I'd have the time to add that extra set..:


 If you cant manage the extra set, then ok. Leave it out. But warmup sets are always recommended.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> holy crap!   whole body workout 2-3x a week?...really don't have time for that!
> I thought hitting one muscle group once a week was plenty? :


 
That was a suggestion i came accross. I didnt do it because of time constraints. Well, stick with what you are doing now. So long as you are gaining, it is ok.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I tried that lying DB thing, didn't work since my bench is too narrow, and I tried kickbacks....oww!  they hurt my elbows too much, maybe I was trying ot raise the weight too high?:


Hhmmm.. cant comment on that until i see how you are doing it. Do some research on form and see if you are doing what is recommended.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> how could anyone enjoy leg days!
> my dog came up to me and started scratching at my legs to get up and it hurt so much! the sad thing is my legs hurt so much, when I see other people doing twice the intensity as me   how do they do it?:



Wish i knew  . My legs are lagging presently.  But i keep trying, am not gonna give up.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's the only thing I enjoy about lunges, by the end of my bulk I might actually have an ass


Keep it up and you get there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 20, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Tomorrow's the day  I'm freaking out! , I don't know what to do for my diet, or my workouts  ....should I still be eating the 2800 calories, or just my RMR because I'll basically be in bed all day? Should I try and do my back/bi day tommorrow and then my cardio right afterwards? ..I'm so confused  .
> Anybody ever have this done before? I;m not sure how long I need to rest for it to heal, my mom said around 2 days, I can't stay in bed for 2 days!


Sometime ago, i had to take a week off the gym. So i posted a thread asking about my diet. I was advised that the muscles are still in growth mode for a few days AFTER the last training session and that i should continue to eat. However i was active as i was very busy at work. But you will be in bed, so i would suggest that you eat but you could cut down cals from carbs and fats a bit. But not too much. Besides it is only 2 days and should not make much of a diff.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 20, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you cant manage the extra set, then ok. Leave it out. But warmup sets are always recommended.


I'll try my best to get in that extra set, just not sure if time will allow it..:Shrug: I'll always try



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That was a suggestion i came accross. I didnt do it because of time constraints. Well, stick with what you are doing now. So long as you are gaining, it is ok.


I'm defintly gaining  espically in my abs and legs 
lol I wuldn't do it because of time constraints and because my god that's alot of work, I need to fit my cardio in too 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hhmmm.. cant comment on that until i see how you are doing it. Do some research on form and see if you are doing what is recommended.


nope wasn't going to high went to my hip, I guess there just no for me 
I ddi my research on compound and isolated moves so I could change my concentration curls, I ended up choosing hammer curls, but did you meant to change all my movements to compound or just that one?




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Wish i knew  . My legs are lagging presently.  But i keep trying, am not gonna give up.


Thats the spirit   don't worry about it, I'm sure they'll pick up


Keep it up and you get there. [/QUOTE]lol I hope so, the only way I have an ass is if i'm wearing a really tight skirt   man Halloween's gonna be funny as hell!  I can just picture it now 8 hookers and a pimp walking down the street!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 20, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sometime ago, i had to take a week off the gym. So i posted a thread asking about my diet. I was advised that the muscles are still in growth mode for a few days AFTER the last training session and that i should continue to eat. However i was active as i was very busy at work. But you will be in bed, so i would suggest that you eat but you could cut down cals from carbs and fats a bit. But not too much. Besides it is only 2 days and should not make much of a diff.


Well I don't have to worry about it...yet, all he did was check it out  I thought I was gonna die of emabressment, he said he'll have to make an appointment with the surgeon in December   since our town has only one surgeon he's always busy..I'm sorry but I can't wait two months to get this thing removed, it's really started to hurt, not ot mention as anoyying as hell  , he said he'd try and bump my appointment but he can't promise anything, we know the surgeon though so we might be able to arrange something.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 20, 2004)

*Training* - AB day/ 1/2 HIIT cardio/pilates followed by stomach vaccums
6 sec ab thing - 40lbs 3x10 
weighted jacknife sit-ups *15 lbs* 3x15
6 sec ab thing for lower ab *40lbs* 3x10
weighted hip raises *25lbs* 3x15
Plate twist *15lbs* 3x15
Side bends *35lbs* 30x each side

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Pear, Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
*AB and HIIT and Pilates*
*post workout* banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
Meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, brown rice
Meal 4 - Egg whites, Fiber 1, canoil oil, walnuts barf: )
Meal 5 - Romaine Lettuce, red kidney beans, tuna, ultra low fat mayonaise, lemon juice
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1

Well today I thought I was getting the surgery thingy done so I tried fitting all my workout into ine session, I started with abs which was fun  , then did my pilates and stomach vaccums by that time I was wiped, I tried doing my HIIT cardio but after 11 minutes I had to stop because my heart was in so much pain   I figured htat was good so I stopped.
I had to draw some vaccum cleaner nozzels for art class homework today, I rolay messeed that up   I hate art so much!
OOO good news I might be able to work out at a gym soon!  
My mom drove my siblings down to the theatre and she heard people in the gym working out (there across form each other) and she wants to get a membership and diet and everything, she wants me to do a fiet plan up for her and sh'es willing to go to the gym at 5 am every morning   but god only knows how many times she's said she's wanna get in shape   so I told her to get the memberships first then I'll do the diet plan up, hopefully she follows through!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 21, 2004)

*Training* - HIIT cardio

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Pear, Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
*cardio
*post workout* banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
Meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, brown rice
Meal 4 - Egg whites, Fiber 1, canoil oil, almonds
Meal 5 - Sweet potaoes, tuna, lemon juice, ultra low fat miriacle whip
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1

Today was suppos to be a Back/Bi day  but I woke up late and wouldn't have had the time, but since theres no school tomorrow I'll make up for it! 
We finally had the french test! I got a 47.5/50  , it was kinda sad because only 4 people passed the test and everyone else got a mark from 2-23  , my friend micheal cheated and still only got a 21/50 , I kicked him in the back   stupid bastard and his cheating  
I swear to god the english teacher is trying to hook me up with her daughter or something, see I have this friend named Erin , she's a big girl but *everyone* loves , she has the highest self - esteem you can imagine, she's hillarious  . So were always joking that she's my whory skank   and she touching my hand during english (the teacher gave us 2 periods off today  , so everyone was talking) and the teacher comes over and rips her hand off of mine and goes "Your not allowed to do that in class! " and Erin goes "I can do anything I want because I'm Erin" and then she takes her and run it up my thigh    it was the most funniest thing in the world! The teachers face was priceless! so she grabs a chair and pulls up in front of me and sits down, while Erin puts her hand back on mine. The teacher goes on about how she shouldn't be doing this (all we were doing was holding hands..) and she's sure it dosen't happen in any other class , so we told her it did and she was taken back and goes " well ummm I'm sure Tom dosen't like it right Tom?" I said "meh I don't care" then she goes " well I can tell you don't like it, Erin go back to your seat " (Erin was majorly pissed) and the teacher then leans on my desk and starts talking about how wonderful her daughter is and     , shes a physco


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 22, 2004)

Diet is looking better Tom.  Good news about the gym too!! 

How is your weight? Still holding up around the high 120's??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 22, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm defintly gaining  espically in my abs and legs
> lol I wuldn't do it because of time constraints and because my god that's alot of work, I need to fit my cardio in too !


 AHA!! i see that culprit 'the cardio' is still at work! Oh well, once you get to some serious leg work with weights you and cardio will quickly go your seperate ways.    Yea, i know i know. You are going to say 'I will neeeeever give up my cardio', But if you want your legs to grow, cardio will have to move to the back seat.   Else, CHOPSTICK LEGS FOREVER!!!!   




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I ddi my research on compound and isolated moves so I could change my concentration curls, I ended up choosing hammer curls, but did you meant to change all my movements to compound or just that one?!


Use compound exercises for *all * possible exercises. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I hope so, the only way I have an ass is if i'm wearing a really tight skirt   man Halloween's gonna be funny as hell!  I can just picture it now 8 hookers and a pimp walking down the street!


You are wearing a tight skirt and dressing as a hooker for halloween?   Take care not to run into the flamer on the street, in that case


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Diet is looking better Tom.  Good news about the gym too!!
> 
> How is your weight? Still holding up around the high 120's??


Hey Emma!
Thanks, it's all thanks to you 
weight is 128.5  i weigh myself tomorrow though so hopefully I'll weigh more


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AHA!! i see that culprit 'the cardio' is still at work! Oh well, once you get to some serious leg work with weights you and cardio will quickly go your seperate ways.  Yea, i know i know. You are going to say 'I will neeeeever give up my cardio', But if you want your legs to grow, cardio will have to move to the back seat.  Else, CHOPSTICK LEGS FOREVER!!!!


 the only thing chopsticky about my legs are my calves, the rest of my legs is fat/muscle  they don't match at all  , hopefully they will one day though  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Use compound exercises for *all *possible exercises.


ok I'll go through my routine sometime next wekk and see if there's anyhting that needs changing, my friends down for the weekend so I've been busy all day  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are wearing a tight skirt and dressing as a hooker for halloween?  Take care not to run into the flamer on the street, in that case


 I forgot about him   I hope to god he's not there, cause he's not getting any of my goods   (ok that was wrong  )


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 22, 2004)

*Training- Back/Bi Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 3x12
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 3x9
Shrugs *65lbs* 1x14 , *75lbs* 3x8
BB curl *40 lbs* 1x14, *45lbs* 3x8
Hammer Curls *20lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 3x8


*Diet-*
Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , unsweetned soy milk , pear, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, oatmeal, banana, cinnamon, whey
Meal 2-  brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - brown rice, chicken, carb coutning torilla wrap
Meal 4 - almond butter, egg whites, canoil oil, fiber 1
Meal 5 - sweet potaotes, tuna, ultra low fat miricle whip
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

My friend came up for a visit today so I've been busy all day, he's going back on sunday though  .
We just basically hanged out with his girlfriend/my best friend all day and watched Super Size Me , which is the best movie in the world   , then tonight we went to see the most funniest movies in the world!   The Forgotten
It was so damn funny, and to think I thought it was gonna be good, I should know better by now that all the movies that look good suck monkey penis  .
So i've been up late tonight, so I'm going to bed on an empty stomach  I never know what to do about that, if I'm up latter should I have an extra meal? like half a can of tuna or something? O well I guess I gotta live a little (except when it comes to eating junk food ) Anyways I'm pooped gotta catch some zzzzz's


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 24, 2004)

*October 23*

*Training* - Rest day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - fiber 1 ,thin rolled oats, skim milk, whey
Meal 2 - whey, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 - thin rolled oats, whey
Meal 3 - egg whites, canoil oil, almond butter
Meal 4 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, tuna, brown rice
Meal 5 - Sweet potaoes, tuna, carb bountning tortilla wrap,
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1

So I didn't actually post this on october 23  I was just really busy, but we'll pretend it is October 23. 

I've been having really bad stomach aches all day! I think it's because of the added food  . I woke up weighed myself and I'm 129 which means I've gained .5 pounds , so I've increased my calories by 250 to give me 3050 calories, which is pushing it's limits..And then I remeber that on thurs. I'm only gonna be eating 2000 calories ( so I'm not bloated in my Halloween costume, so I'm excited I get to eat 2000 calories  ) so I thought I'd stick in another 150 calories to make up for the 1000 calories I'll miss that day and all that equals = Way Way too much food!  
Since Thurs. are usually a weight training day I gotta switch up my routine a little this week, because I'd need the calories on a day of weight training to help repair myself right?  
I had to walk out to the mall with my friend so I could get some whey powder, when who other then the red haired flamer passes us with his mom in their car, he get's his mom to turn around and come back at us, so my friend pointed at something random in the distance and we put on an excited face and just ran! we ended up in a ditch, but anythings better then that flamer!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

*October 24*

*Training- *Leg day
Squats - *85lbs* 1x14 , *95lbs* 3x8
Lunges - *65lbs* 1x14, *75lbs* 3x8
SLDL- *75* lbs 1x12 , *85lbs* 3x8
Leg extension *45lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Lying Leg Curl *50lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x12
Calf raises - *65lbs* 1x14 *75lbs* 3x8

*The reason I can fit 5 lbs more on my bench for the lying leg curls is because if I use the 25lbs plates for the leg extensions my I can't really do proper form since the weights are larger*


*Diet - *
Meal 1 - Whey, pear, skim milk, thin rolled oats 
*Weights*
Post workout - banana, thin rolled oats, cinnamon, whey, skim milk
Meal 2 - carb counting tortilla wrap, brown rice, tuna, chicken
Meal 3 - Sweet Potatoes, fiber1, tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 4 - walnuts, almond butter
Meal 5- almond butter, egg whites, canoil oil, brown rice
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber1


 strength went up again (or I just wasn't going full out last week, cause I don't think your strength can go up twice, in two week can it? , o well either way both sessions were a good workout) almost squating 100lbs 
I've got no time to do anything anymore, I had to work yesterday got home and then had to do my homework which didn't end untill 11:30pm (I like to be in bed at 9:00) then I had to make up my shake for tomorrow and other meals, so I have no idea what time I got to bed but needless to say I collapsed on my bed . Hence I was to tired to post this journal entry on October 24 so I'm doing it on the morning on October 25, look at me getting all technical 
Today might be the day we get the flamer away from us, were gonna tell him to basically f*ck off and I don't like him, but we'll probably chicken out  god I need to do something about him , he copies *everything *I do, I start watching a show he starts watching it etc. He wven steals my BB goals!  My goal is to have a 24 inch waist after I go on my cut, the next day after I told him (I was telling my best friend at lunch and he always listens to us, and when he can't hear us he say "Okay, Okay peoples Corey needs to hear" with a lispe) he comes to school the next day and announces to everyone that his new goal is to have a 24 inch waist. I was like  I hate him, I hate him, I hate him


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> He wven steals my BB goals!  My goal is to have a 24 inch waist after I go on my cut, the next day after I told him (I was telling my best friend at lunch and he always listens to us, and when he can't hear us he say "Okay, Okay peoples Corey needs to hear" with a lispe) he comes to school the next day and announces to everyone that his new goal is to have a 24 inch waist. I was like  I hate him, I hate him, I hate him



Tom - That is not a BB goal, that is an anorexic goal. 

Hell, I am 5'6, female and not overly big boned and not even I can have a 24 inch waist.


You need realistic and healthy goals - a 24 inch waist not something you need to focus on and it will only perpetuate your unhealthy 'body image' issues. 

Aim for a healthy weight range, a low (but healthy) body fat%, general health/fitness and good gains in the gym! These are realistic and good goals.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> My goal is to have a 24 inch waist after I go on my cut,


    


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - That is not a BB goal, that is an anorexic goal.


  

I know that you are, but i am going to say it anyway. DONT get too fussed up with numbers. Look towards putting on some meat on your bones and your goal should lean towards overall body development and composition. A small waist with a skinny and scrawny body is as appealing as a big gut on a fat body. Most guys that i find overly focussed on their waist/abs, i tell them "the waist/abs is the last thing that will be seen by others, unless you plan to walk around the streets and office with your midriff showing! People are more likely to notice if you have a big chest, great arms and strong legs."



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Today might be the day we get the flamer away from us, were gonna tell him to basically f*ck off and I don't like him, but we'll probably chicken out  god I need to do something about him ,


Once you get huge, your sheer size will intimidate most people.   

So keep eatin' n pumpin' ,boi!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - That is not a BB goal, that is an anorexic goal.
> 
> Hell, I am 5'6, female and not overly big boned and not even I can have a 24 inch waist.
> 
> ...


Well right now my waist is 26.3 inches, so I thought 2 inches off would be enough, and not hard  I have no idea what my body fat % is, but I'm getting it done tomorrow at school, little scared about that, and by a little I mean alot  I don't want some girl touching my stomach and thighs and pinching my fat  o well I know it has to be done. I'm aiming for about 4 - 8% body fat, that's relistic isn't it?  ok maybe being at 4% is pushing it, but I know I can do it  as long as it isn't too underhealthy


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well right now my waist is 26.3 inches, so I thought 2 inches off would be enough, and not hard  I have no idea what my body fat % is, but I'm getting it done tomorrow at school, little scared about that, and by a little I mean alot  I don't want some girl touching my stomach and thighs and pinching my fat  o well I know it has to be done. I'm aiming for about 4 - 8% body fat, that's relistic isn't it?  ok maybe being at 4% is pushing it, but I know I can do it  as long as it isn't too underhealthy


That is just disgusting.  No chicks are attracted to sickly skinny dudes, which is pretty much the vibe I get from your journal.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know that you are, but i am going to say it anyway. DONT get too fussed up with numbers. Look towards putting on some meat on your bones and your goal should lean towards overall body development and composition. A small waist with a skinny and scrawny body is as appealing as a big gut on a fat body. Most guys that i find overly focussed on their waist/abs, i tell them "the waist/abs is the last thing that will be seen by others, unless you plan to walk around the streets and office with your midriff showing! People are more likely to notice if you have a big chest, great arms and strong legs.


I'm not that concerned about numbers....okay I am  , I know that's a  no no , but I'm getting a little better. I'm focusing mosly on my stomach but I want some good legs, and I need to fat off of my chest, I got man boobies  . I'm seeing some good gains in my legs/bi/tri/shoulders and I'm liking it 
As for people not being able to see my stomach they don't see alot of anything else   I only wear sweater, I can't remeber the last time I wore a t-shirt in public, not being sarcasatic either, literally last itme I wore a t-shirt in public was at least 2 years ago. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Once you get huge, your sheer size will intimidate most people.
> 
> So keep eatin' n pumpin' ,boi!!


  I don't want to huge! I still would like to stay "smallish" I could never see myself as big as some of the guys here, I just don't have the appetite  So I doubt I'm ever gonna intimidate people, it would be hella fun too though


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> That is just disgusting. No chicks are attracted to sickly skinny dudes, which is pretty much the vibe I get from your journal.


I'm not sickly skinny, I'm far from it I have some loose skin on my lower stomach, or at least I think it is, I'll find out tomorrow when getting my bodyfat % tested, cause she also has skin elasticy thingies too. Besides who said *I *was attracted to chicks?  
I was hoping I wouldn't have to tell you guys about that, but I guess now things will make more sense, hopefully theres no homophobes here, probably is theres always some somewhere, which is why noone except my best friend knows this about me (and she only knows becauses she's bi)


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not sickly skinny, I'm far from it I have some loose skin on my lower stomach, or at least I think it is, I'll find out tomorrow when getting my bodyfat % tested, cause she also has skin elasticy thingies too. Besides who said *I *was attracted to chicks?
> I was hoping I wouldn't have to tell you guys about that, but I guess now things will make more sense, hopefully theres no homophobes here, probably is theres always some somewhere, which is why noone except my best friend knows this about me (and she only knows becauses she's bi)


Gay guys are fine with me for the most part.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

*Training* - HIIT cardio/Pilates Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Pear, Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
*cardio
*post workout* banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
Meal 2 - whey
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, brown rice
Meal 4 - Egg whites, Fiber 1, canoil oil, walnuts, brown rice
Meal 5 - Sweet potaoes, tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1
*Piltes followed by 3, 1 minute stomach vaccums*

I woke up late today so I've been running around all day, I literally haven't had a chance to sit down and relax untill about 8:00 
Woke up ran really late some my meal before school could only be whey, went to school (got there just in time  ) , weird day at school, I went with my best freidn to schedule an appointment with the health center for tomorrow so she can get some birth control  , so that's tomorrow, and Were gonna makae it clear I'm jsut there for moral support, I'm not her boyfriend  
Stupid ass flamer gave me another stupid ass note  hopefully tomorrow we won't chicken out and we can finally tell him to f*ck off  hope we aren't too mean..
So after school I got home and as soon as I finished eating I got called into work, worked till 7 then I went out and got my groceries (spelled right?  )
came home and had to move my borken eliiptical trainer outta my room (cause I'm getting my new one tomorrow  so unbeliveably happy about that  ) then I got to sit down and watch my shows, Everwood, and The Swan, I love that show so damn much!!! I wish I could do something like that, but d of course i'll never be able too.. 
Anyways need some zzz's  so I don't wake up late tomorrow either..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 25, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Gay guys are fine with me for the most part.


"for the most part"  

The gay guys that talk with lispes and fail their arms and stuff still scare the living hell outta me though, at least I'm not that gay


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom, after you gain some size from where you are now (up to 150 odd when you are at 129ish) you are going to gain some meat on your waist - so you will not be able to maintain a 26 inch waist. You will certainly not be able to cut back to a 24 inch waist!! It is just not realistic, no matter what BF% you are, if you are at a healthy weight range, for a guy of your height, you will not have a 24 inch waist.



> I'm aiming for about 4 - 8% body fat, that's relistic isn't it?  ok maybe being at 4% is pushing it, but I know I can do it  as long as it isn't too underhealthy


4%?? Year round?? Never going to happen my boy!! That is what you call 'setting yourself up for metabolic/endocrinological turmoil!! Binge activity, low libido, illness etc etc... Just go read about your bodies natural 'set-point' and the low leptin and chronic stress related to this type of routine and you will see it is not healthy.

8% is somewhat healthier... But I am not sure how realistic it could be year round.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not sickly skinny, I'm far from it I have some loose skin on my lower stomach, or at least I think it is, I'll find out tomorrow when getting my bodyfat % tested, cause she also has skin elasticy thingies too.


Loose skin does not equal fat. It means you have loose skin!  They are different things.

You REALLY REALLY need to address your body image issues Tom. Please. Don't get caught in the never ending cycle of self-hate/self-deprivation. It is not worth it - your life is more than the numbers on the scale or the numbers on the tape measure! 

What is important is your HEALTH and FITNESS. To be buff (not 'big') is what you want. Lean and built.... Strong... Robust... You want to be safe in the knowledge that you are doing what is best for your body, and that you are capable of looking after yourself. These are the goals you should have your eyes on - they are the prize at the end of it all. 



> I was hoping I wouldn't have to tell you guys about that, but I guess now things will make more sense, hopefully theres no homophobes here, probably is theres always some somewhere, which is why noone except my best friend knows this about me (and she only knows becauses she's bi)



 Great! My gay-dar wasn't reading 'funny' then!  I suspected this was the case. It is great to see you being open about it, especially in your own journal - if you can not be honest here, then there are few places that you can be! Plus, as I said before - who cares what other people think? Be true to yourself and don't let other people get in your way!


Now mister - I expect to see some quality muscle building results in the near future and no more talk of rediculously sickly body-measurement goal!  We have to get you looking presentable so you can go out in a t-shirt!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't want some girl touching my stomach and thighs and pinching my fat  o well I know it has to be done.


Hhmmmm... you dont want a girl touching you nor the flamer... well i guess that just leaves the neighbours cat to do your bf check!   




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm aiming for about 4 - 8% body fat, that's relistic isn't it?  ok maybe being at 4% is pushing it, but I know I can do it  as long as it isn't too underhealthy


Those sound more like competition numbers. So if you dont plan to compete anytime soon, dont make that your target. Just go by the mirror.

A while ago I did come accross a thread wherein it was suggested it is not really healthy to maintain a bf lower than 10%(for males) for an extended period of time. Normal % was suggested to be 14-18%, i think.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't want to huge! I still would like to stay "smallish" I could never see myself as big as some of the guys here, I just don't have the appetite  So I doubt I'm ever gonna intimidate people, it would be hella fun too though


Everyone who is a bodybuilder is not really intrested in being competion size huge. I, for one, am not. You dont have to get there if you dont want to. Everyone has different goals. But a good physique is always a plus.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Besides who said *I *was attracted to chicks?
> I was hoping I wouldn't have to tell you guys about that, but I guess now things will make more sense, hopefully theres no homophobes here, probably is theres always some somewhere, which is why noone except my best friend knows this about me (and she only knows becauses she's bi)


You do realise that big muscles is 'gay thing' to gay guys as big boobs are to straight guys.    
Besides most guys are just wannabe's and only dream of getting big and buffed. Very few,like you, have the will and determination to see it through. 
So all the more reason to  and   and soon wearing only a t-shirt will be enough to turn heads.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 26, 2004)

Again some great advice from emma, as usual.   



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Loose skin does not equal fat. It means you have loose skin!  They are different things.


Dont fuss about loose skin. At your age it will adjust itself in time. Just look toward filling up with muscles which will also get rid of it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You REALLY REALLY need to address your body image issues Tom. Please. Don't get caught in the never ending cycle of self-hate/self-deprivation. It is not worth it - your life is more than the numbers on the scale or the numbers on the tape measure!


I couldnt agree more. This is something you should work on as well.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great! My gay-dar wasn't reading 'funny' then!  I suspected this was the case. It is great to see you being open about it, especially in your own journal - if you can not be honest here, then there are few places that you can be!


My gardar went off a long time ago as well. Good to know it still works.   No, dont beat yourself for being 'tansparent' and stuff like that now.   



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Plus, as I said before - who cares what other people think? Be true to yourself and don't let other people get in your way!


Again i couldnt agree more. There isnt enough time in life to fuss and fret about what others think. Those that love you are the ones that matter, but you still have to lead your own life yourself. Noone else can do it for you. So let all the crap slide and focus on the good stuff.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom, after you gain some size from where you are now (up to 150 odd when you are at 129ish) you are going to gain some meat on your waist - so you will not be able to maintain a 26 inch waist. You will certainly not be able to cut back to a 24 inch waist!! It is just not realistic, no matter what BF% you are, if you are at a healthy weight range, for a guy of your height, you will not have a 24 inch waist.


Well my plans are to only go to 140 lbs, I'm almost 16 (in about 2 months) so I'm still gonna have a growth sprut so I won't really be able to bulk untill after that  (or at least I hope I get a growth sprut  )
well for the last 9 pounds I've gained my waist has gone up .3 inches so I figured my waist will be around 27 inches by the time my bulk ends, then I'll go on my cut untill I look fine in the mirrior, I won't aim for a 24 inch waist anymore lol.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 4%?? Year round?? Never going to happen my boy!! That is what you call 'setting yourself up for metabolic/endocrinological turmoil!! Binge activity, low libido, illness etc etc... Just go read about your bodies natural 'set-point' and the low leptin and chronic stress related to this type of routine and you will see it is not healthy.8% is somewhat healthier... But I am not sure how realistic it could be year round.


I got my body fat % done today (she measured the back of my tricep and my back  was that right) and she said I was at 8% boday fat  so I've been maintaining a low bodyfat% year round and my bodies not getting any negative side affects (maybe my metabolism  if that's a possiblity) so I don't know what bodyfat % to aim for after my bulk, well I guess that all depends on what it is after my bulk 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Loose skin does not equal fat. It means you have loose skin!  They are different things.


 
I'd rather have fat than loose skin, at least I know that I could loose the fat, as for the loose skin, I need like surgery (hopefully not, since I'm 15 overtime it'll fix itself) and loose skin looks like fat!, or at least it does on me  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You REALLY REALLY need to address your body image issues Tom. Please. Don't get caught in the never ending cycle of self-hate/self-deprivation. It is not worth it - your life is more than the numbers on the scale or the numbers on the tape measure!


I don't feel like I'm depriving myself of anything, I'm living life the way I want too (well some aspects, others are altered by people, like me being gay) and that happens to have numbers in it, but I'm getting better and not too concerned about them (I am at times but I tell the voices to shut- up  ) .



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What is important is your HEALTH and FITNESS. To be buff (not 'big') is what you want. Lean and built.... Strong... Robust... You want to be safe in the knowledge that you are doing what is best for your body, and that you are capable of looking after yourself. These are the goals you should have your eyes on - they are the prize at the end of it all.


 
Yup those are my goals  , I want to be as lean as possible with some good old fashioned muscle, but then againt that's everyone's goals 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great! My gay-dar wasn't reading 'funny' then!  I suspected this was the case. It is great to see you being open about it, especially in your own journal - if you can not be honest here, then there are few places that you can be! Plus, as I said before - who cares what other people think? Be true to yourself and don't let other people get in your way!


 
lol great I'm officaly on peoples gaydar  , and I thought I played being a straight man so well  , whew anyways at least you and BulkMeUp don't have a problem with it *releved*




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now mister - I expect to see some quality muscle building results in the near future and no more talk of rediculously sickly body-measurement goal!  We have to get you looking presentable so you can go out in a t-shirt!


The day I wear a t - shirt in public with be pretty damn funny  people are gonna be  I can't wait!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hhmmmm... you dont want a girl touching you nor the flamer... well i guess that just leaves the neighbours cat to do your bf check!


lol personally I don't want anyone or anything touching me!  although I wouldn't mind the neighbors cat 

O well all she did was touch my back....my back...my worst part of my body cause I have love handles, I wish she just would have did my stomach instead o well 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Those sound more like competition numbers. So if you dont plan to compete anytime soon, dont make that your target. Just go by the mirror.


That's gonna be my plan, good old mirrior. I can live on those numbers though, I've beena t 8% now for a while I guess (or even less) which by the way congrats on your guesstimation   if you remeber I asked what you thought my bodyfat % was from my pics and you guessed about 8%, you waere right on the money!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A while ago I did come accross a thread wherein it was suggested it is not really healthy to maintain a bf lower than 10%(for males) for an extended period of time. Normal % was suggested to be 14-18%, i think.


normals for normal people  , and I'm far from that, so having a lilttle bit lower won't hurt me (if it does that's when I'd increase it)


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Everyone who is a bodybuilder is not really intrested in being competion size huge. I, for one, am not. You dont have to get there if you dont want to. Everyone has different goals. But a good physique is always a plus.


lol I could never get the huge ass muscles that guys have in competitons, I'd be one of the ones thats all veiny  , when ever I'm lifting weights all my veins pop out


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

This is another issue to begin with, but I don't understand how a 15 year old kid already knows that he is a homosexual.  Can you help me there tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You do realise that big muscles is 'gay thing' to gay guys as big boobs are to straight guys.
> Besides most guys are just wannabe's and only dream of getting big and buffed. Very few,like you, have the will and determination to see it through.
> So all the more reason to  and  and soon wearing only a t-shirt will be enough to turn heads.


 of course big muscles are the "gay thing" the guy's I like gotta be reasonalbly buff (unlike the flamer, he's skinnier than me  , I gotta be the skinny one!) but perferably guys like..Tom Welling 
O well I doubt I'll have a "partner" soon if ever  , first off I'm too shy to ever act on anything, and secondly if I ever did it would mean coming out and telling my family and the rest of my friends, which isn't gonna happen, I know they wouldn't care but still...
lol if I wore a t-shirt of course I'd turn heads, of utter shock  no one would ever expect it!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2004)

I was the same way at one point, which is how I got into lifting weights to begin with, but man your nuts.  two years?!  Being that skinny, theres no way you can look that bad in a t-shirt, I mean come on.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Again some great advice from emma, as usual.


Of course it's great advice, it's coming from Emma, she knows her shit  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont fuss about loose skin. At your age it will adjust itself in time. Just look toward filling up with muscles which will also get rid of it


Hopefully it'll go away soon, I'm currently using a skin firming lotion to speed up the process, it's kinda working..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> My gardar went off a long time ago as well. Good to know it still works.  No, dont beat yourself for being 'tansparent' and stuff like that now.


 I guess I'm on everyone's gaydar these days :rolf:
of course I'm not gonna beat myself up, this is the internet   now if it was in real life, I'd be freaking out 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Again i couldnt agree more. There isnt enough time in life to fuss and fret about what others think. Those that love you are the ones that matter, but you still have to lead your own life yourself. Noone else can do it for you. So let all the crap slide and focus on the good stuff.


I think no matter what there will always be a part of me that cares waht people thinka bout me, I wish it wasn't there but it is, which makes it that much harder for me to  live life the way I want too


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> This is another issue to begin with, but I don't understand how a 15 year old kid already knows that he is a homosexual. Can you help me there tom.


 no problem, I know I'm gay because I'm not attracted to women, and am attracted to men, everything you guys fantize about women I do the same expect with men, I watch Smallville not for it's "great" story line, but because Tom Wellings, gotta love eye candy  
I could never see myself kissing a girl...well I can't really ever seeing myself kissing anyone  I'm probably gonna graduate highschool green...god that's depressing..
So for all those reason and more I know I'm gay


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I was the same way at one point, which is how I got into lifting weights to begin with, but man your nuts. two years?! Being that skinny, theres no way you can look that bad in a t-shirt, I mean come on.


 I have some serious body image issues, I think if I wear a t-shirt the wind will blow against my stomach and press ym shirt up against me, showing people how big I am, or if I sit down my fat/loose skin is gonna "curl" over and someones gonna notice...so I just wear sweaters to cover myself up...tht and because I'm *always* cold


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 26, 2004)

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Shoulder Day

Bench Press *60lbs* 1x14 *65lbs* 1x11 *70lbs* 1x10 *75lbs* 1x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x22 *15lbs* 3x8
Dips *Bodyweight* 4x8
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x14 *20lbs* 3x8
*Military Press *40lbs* 1x14, *45lbs* 3x8
Side raises *5lbs* 1x14 *10lbs* 1x2 (I know sad..) *5lbs* 3x14


*Diet*
Meal 1 - whey, skim milk, pear, thin rolled oats
*workout*
Post workout - banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting wrap, chicken, brown rice
meal 4 - fiber 1, egg whites, canoil oil, walnuts
Meal 5 - sweet potatoes, carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, almond butter
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Well today I woke up at 7am   (usually have to get up at 5am to make it to school in time) so I decided to keep my routine, but just miss first period, so that went fine, but school was boring as hell!
Crap Crap I forgot I had art homework!, can't talk about my day even though  it was interesting, i'll post maybe tomorrow morning, the red haired flamer tried killing himself, or as I like to call it a pathetic attempt at attention anyways tell ya guys later


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol personally I don't want anyone or anything touching me!  although I wouldn't mind the neighbors cat


Ok, so if we see the neighbours cat walking in a funny way, we know who to blame   ..... ok ok... bad joke!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O well all she did was touch my back....my back...my worst part of my body cause I have love handles, I wish she just would have did my stomach instead o well


I have had my bf checked using calipers in a hospital. The nurse checked my tri's and my back ('bra fat' she called it. Bitch!    ), as well my quads. I remember asking her why she didnt check my stomach, she said they dont, but i cant remember the reason she told me why they dont do it. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's gonna be my plan, good old mirrior. I can live on those numbers though, I've beena t 8% now for a while I guess (or even less) which by the way congrats on your guesstimation   if you remeber I asked what you thought my bodyfat % was from my pics and you guessed about 8%, you waere right on the money!



 Yep. i remember that. At that point i was trawling Bodybuilding pics especially to see what different levels of bf make a person look like. I suggest when you have some time, that you do the same. Trawl sites like wannabebig.com and bodybuilding.com and look at the member pics section and their height/weight/bf info. This will help you in making better judgements with the mirror.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol I could never get the huge ass muscles that guys have in competitons, :


Most guys that big are not natural.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'd be one of the ones thats all veiny  , when ever I'm lifting weights all my veins pop out


The veiny look comes with a very low bf. Some guys die for that look. Personally, i am not a fan of it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> of course big muscles are the "gay thing" the guy's I like gotta be reasonalbly buff (unlike the flamer, he's skinnier than me  , I gotta be the skinny one!) but perferably guys like..Tom Welling
> O well I doubt I'll have a "partner" soon if ever  , first off I'm too shy to ever act on anything, and secondly if I ever did it would mean coming out and telling my family and the rest of my friends, which isn't gonna happen, I know they wouldn't care but still...!


From my experience, generally likes attract each other. e.g. geeks stick with each other. jocks stick with each other...etc. So if you plan on attracting something with muscles, your chances will be better if you have some yourself. So as i keep saying,    and   !!!




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :lol if I wore a t-shirt of course I'd turn heads, of utter shock  no one would ever expect it!


Come on!! i dont think you would look _that _ bad. I have seen skinnier dudes wearing t-shirts and even tank tops! Especially when they wear tight clothes, they have more ribs than a Swiss Chalet restaurant!!  
Besides most teenagers are basically skinny(or supposed to be   ). So dont worry too much about it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have some serious body image issues, I think if I wear a t-shirt the wind will blow against my stomach and press ym shirt up against me, showing people how big I am,


  at 5'8"/128# which part of you is big???? Wait!! dont answer that.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, so if we see the neighbours cat walking in a funny way, we know who to blame  ..... ok ok... bad joke!


 no that was a pretty damn funny joke!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have had my bf checked using calipers in a hospital. The nurse checked my tri's and my back ('bra fat' she called it. Bitch!   ), as well my quads. I remember asking her why she didnt check my stomach, she said they dont, but i cant remember the reason she told me why they dont do it.


ok thats a good thing, I always thought they did your stomach, side of stomach and quads   o well at least I know it's accuarate





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. i remember that. At that point i was trawling Bodybuilding pics especially to see what different levels of bf make a person look like. I suggest when you have some time, that you do the same. Trawl sites like wannabebig.com and bodybuilding.com and look at the member pics section and their height/weight/bf info. This will help you in making better judgements with the mirror.


ok thanks for hte advice   I'll check them out after posting my stuff here, I actually have some spare time today!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Most guys that big are not natural.


lol if they were natural, I'd be pretty damn scared  They're crazy huge!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The veiny look comes with a very low bf. Some guys die for that look. Personally, i am not a fan of it.


 either am I, why anyone would want that look is beyond me, but to each their own, glad I only get it when I'm lifting weights...although I do have a pretty big vein on the inside of my right arm, I'd make a good druggy


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> From my experience, generally likes attract each other. e.g. geeks stick with each other. jocks stick with each other...etc. So if you plan on attracting something with muscles, your chances will be better if you have some yourself. So as i keep saying,  and  !!!


  well since you put it that way!  food here I come!
I'm glad though I don't go tto eat reletivley alot to gain weight, I'm guessing I got a slow metabolism because I'm gaining 1 lbs a week at 3050 calories, but I'm 15 years old, drink 2 cups of green tea a day, and my body fat% is at 8 (I think this would increase metabolism because more of you is muscle which speeds up your metabolism, correct me if I'm wrong ) all things that speed up someone's metabolism, so I guess I'm gonna hve a really slow metabolsim after I grow up, O well I'm fine with that 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Come on!! i dont think you would look _that _bad. I have seen skinnier dudes wearing t-shirts and even tank tops! Especially when they wear tight clothes, they have more ribs than a Swiss Chalet restaurant!!
> Besides most teenagers are basically skinny(or supposed to be  ). So dont worry too much about it.


 ok, ok how about this, the day after I come off of my cut I'll wear a t-shirt, promise  
Thats gonna be scary


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> at 5'8"/128# which part of you is big???? Wait!! dont answer that.


That's right I got 9" of pure...bicep


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

*October 26*

Ok this is what my day was like on October 26, didn't get time to post because of damn art homework 

Well my day started out bad I woke up at 7am (usually get up at 5) so I decided to still workout but miss my first period, after all diet and training are my #1 pirorities  
school was fine after I finally got there, except that stupid flamer was wearing had this wrap around his first, my friend asked what happened and he said "Well I started to fall so I went to reaach for my dresser but missed it and slit my wrist open on it" first off  you cannout slit your wrist open on a dresser so you know he obviously cut it, secondly I *know *all he wants is attention because 
1- When you serious about stuff like that you don't display your marks, I mean he didn't even try to hide the fact you did this, he came up with a lame ass excuse and he was wearing a short t-shirt, if that was me I'd be wearing a sweater (well I always do  ) and trying to cover it up, but it was basically siplaying it so people would ask him what happened.
2- Whenever we start ignoring him, he stops eating, he still drinks his juice though  
He comes to school with his wrap and tuna (that he stole from me  ), takes the tuna out of the container, makes his wrap, then throws it out...I mean come on, he watns people to notice what he's doing, if he didn't he could 
A) Not bother taking his luch otta his book bag
B) throw his lunch out in the morning *without* making it in the washroom.
C) throw his lunch out when he's walking to school 
D) My personal favorite Not even bring a lunch to school!
3- When I was talking ot my frien dErin after school about what she's gonna say to him about the whole f*ck off thing (we decided not to do that, at least for now) she was telling me that she knows a grade 9 (he's a year younger than me) that's in his english class and blurted out to the entire class that he's Anorexic, Buliemic, Suicidal and Gay. I was everyone of those things but I didn't feel *any need whatsoever *to tell my entire english class.

He just pisses me off so much, and the moment we start including him in our converstations again he stops,like today we talked to him and now he wants to go out trick - or -treating  
Like hell I would.

Anyways away from the stupid attention seeking flamer
I got my new eliptical trainer!    I was so happy about that, and I went out shopping for my friend hooker costume,  it so so fu*king funny, I nearly pissed myself!    (yup so funny it deserves not 1, not 2 but *3* laughing faces)
I also had to draw an unmade bed for art homework that I rushed, ugh I hate art, anyways I also saw something interesting at the grocery stor the other day I forgot to metion, "No sugar added chocolate Milk"   I haven't had chocolate milk in a long time!
but just becasue its no sugar added is it still worse then regualr milk? it's not a big deal, I just thought it add a little BAM of flavour to my already delicous shakes   there probably my favorite thing to eat


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 27, 2004)

*Training* - AB day/ HIIT cardio/pilates followed by stomach vaccums
6 sec ab thing - 40lbs 3x10 
weighted jacknife sit-ups *15 lbs* 3x15
6 sec ab thing for lower ab *40lbs* 3x10
hip raises  3x15
Plate twist *15lbs* 3x15
Side bends *35lbs* 30x each side

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Pear, Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
*AB and HIIT and Pilates*
*post workout* banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
Meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, brown rice
Meal 4 - Egg whites, Fiber 1, canoil oil, walnuts 
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap, almond butter, sweet potaotoes, tuna
Meal 6 - Cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber 1

Today's workouts were fun  , I think I'm doing to much on these days, I was think of maybe spilitting my ab workouts into 3 smaller sessions and doing them before all the sessions of cardio, but would that give me the same results in my adombinals?
anyways I got a 5/5 on my unmade bed drawing for art class  , I thought I was gonna get a bad mark because I did a half ass job, I guess I should do more half ass jobs  .
Flamer was wearing another t-shirt so you could see his shallow cut   did I ever mentioned how much I hate him?  
I lvoe my eliptical trainer so much!!   I fogot how much I love them! using it again tomorrow, I need a break from skipping.
Which reminds me tomorrows the day of the hallowaeen dance, hookerific  
I've been eating extra all week so I can eat 2000 calories tomorrow and eat a smaple of what my cutting diet with roughly look like, so I'm excited that I don't get to be bloated tomorrow. 
Anyways gtg and make my food for tomorrow


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well since you put it that way!  food here I come!
> I'm glad though I don't go tto eat reletivley alot to gain weight, I'm guessing I got a slow metabolism because I'm gaining 1 lbs a week at 3050 calories, but I'm 15 years old, drink 2 cups of green tea a day, and my body fat% is at 8 (I think this would increase metabolism because more of you is muscle which speeds up your metabolism, correct me if I'm wrong ) all things that speed up someone's metabolism, so I guess I'm gonna hve a really slow metabolsim after I grow up, O well I'm fine with that :


I dont know about the increase in metabolism, but i do know it does cost your body more energy to maintain 1lb of muscle compared to 1lb of fat. So i guess that would result in your body needing more cals.

Also you are a teenager and in growth mode. so eat well and dont fuss too much or get into the 'i wanna be a skinny Ms.Thang' dieting trap. Look to building a strong body. If you screw up your metabolism/body now, you will set yourself for problems for later.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : ok, ok how about this, the day after I come off of my cut I'll wear a t-shirt, promise
> Thats gonna be scary


And post a pic as well. But you could leave your ... erm... 9" bicep out of the pic.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Today's workouts were fun  , I think I'm doing to much on these days, I was think of maybe spilitting my ab workouts into 3 smaller sessions and doing them before all the sessions of cardio, but would that give me the same results in my adombinals?


Methinks you doing too much ab work, period! I know i am wasting my time telling you this, but here goes. reduce your ab work and get rid of some of the stuff. Overtraining will not yield good results. You need to work your abs just like other body parts (except the 9" bicep   . hey, dont look at me. You opened that can of worms!  ). Seriously. abs are not a large muscle group like your back or legs so a little extra training can overtrain them. I suggest you revise your ab training routine. 2-3 exercises of 3-4 sets each with good weights should be adequate. Unless you are planning on HVT training for them.


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know about the increase in metabolism, but i do know it does cost your body more energy to maintain 1lb of muscle compared to 1lb of fat. So i guess that would result in your body needing more cals.
> 
> Also you are a teenager and in growth mode. so eat well and dont fuss too much or get into the 'i wanna be a skinny Ms.Thang' dieting trap. Look to building a strong body. If you screw up your metabolism/body now, you will set yourself for problems for later.


Well I thought for every pound of muscle your body burns an extra 50-100 calories. O well I got a slow metabolsim, and it'll keep slowing down, thats the end of that  

 thats another reason why I want a clean bulk, because the cleaner the bulk the less my bodyfat% will go up, which means the less I need to cut, whcih means the less of a chance I can screw up my body, I want my growth spurt already!   damn shortness!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And post a pic as well. But you could leave your ... erm... 9" bicep out of the pic.


  don't worry I won't scar you guys


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Methinks you doing too much ab work, period! I know i am wasting my time telling you this, but here goes. reduce your ab work and get rid of some of the stuff. Overtraining will not yield good results. You need to work your abs just like other body parts (except the 9" bicep  . hey, dont look at me. You opened that can of worms!  ). Seriously. abs are not a large muscle group like your back or legs so a little extra training can overtrain them. I suggest you revise your ab training routine. 2-3 exercises of 3-4 sets each with good weights should be adequate. Unless you are planning on HVT training for them.


 don't worry I'll listen, I really want to build my abs up, I tend to overtrain them, it's a habit I need to get out of.
Do you mean 3-4 exercises only once a week? How many should be the obliques? Or could I do 2 sets of ab workout 3x a week 9 one session obliques, and one "lower ab", and the other "upper ab")
 that thing about the 9" bicep thing reminded me about "the talk" my real father tried having with me, o god he was talking aobut if you don't exercise it, it'll be bigger   I ran the hell outta that room!
It was unbelievably disturbing


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 28, 2004)

*Training* - HIIT cardio/pilates Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
*cardio*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
Meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken
Meal 4 - tuna, walnuts 
*pilates followed by 3 one minute stomach vaccums*
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna
Meal 6 - egg whites, canoil oil, almond butter

Yay I get to sleep in tomorrow, gotta love long weekends  
The dance was fun  not!, it was so boring (well getting ready wasn't, and it was funny to see everyones first reactions, I got so many compliments on my legs and my "figure" :rolf: ya right!) it jsut dragged on and on and on, they were playing music from like 1997, like Barbie Girl, and Mambo #5  so so so boring
Anywasy I gotta catch some  I'm so tired.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training* - HIIT cardio/pilates Day
> 
> *Diet*
> Meal 1 - Whey, unsweetned soy milk, thin rolled oats
> ...


?? Where are the carbies Tom? I see no significant carbies from meal 2? 

Also - what the hell are you doing two workouts a day for Tom?? 
Don't split them!! Especially when you are eating very little carbs. You know better than this Tom - stop trying to 'sneakily' increase your work-rate and decrease your ability to gain weight!!! 

Repeat to self: AIM IS MUSCLE NOT SKELETAL!



> The dance was fun  not!, it was so boring (well getting ready wasn't, and it was funny to see everyones first reactions, I got so many compliments on my legs and my "figure" :rolf: ya right!) it jsut dragged on and on and on, they were playing music from like 1997, like Barbie Girl, and Mambo #5  so so so boring.


 You soon learn that most social events like dances are just like this. They offer nothing except cruddy music and tedious conversations with horny teenagers who really just want to find people to make-out with... I never really went to any dances etc when I was younger for that very reason!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ?? Where are the carbies Tom? I see no significant carbies from meal 2?


 I had very little that day 2000 calories, I was eating extra all week so I would only have to eat 2000 calories, cause I dodn't want o be bloated in my costume  ...I had no idea what my macros should have been though, I had to make a choice between more carbs or fats, I thought fats would have been better?  should looked into that stuff a little bit more before hand  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - what the hell are you doing two workouts a day for Tom??
> Don't split them!! Especially when you are eating very little carbs. You know better than this Tom - stop trying to 'sneakily' increase your work-rate and decrease your ability to gain weight!!!
> 
> Repeat to self: AIM IS MUSCLE NOT SKELETAL!


sorry!   I ususally always spilt my workouts into 2 on these days, but I usually have a carb before doing the pilates (even though I don't even break a sweat during Pilates....hmm now that I look at it, I don't sweat alot, even during cardio, I feel like I'm gonna pass out soon but I'm never sweating heavily, same for my weights  does that mean I'm oding something wrong?  ) just I didn't really have any for hte rest of the day, except supper, but I was going to the shit ass dance after supper, so...

I gotta keep telling myself I want muscles not to be sketletal, but theres the days where I'm not sure, but then I kick myself and tell myself I've made too much progress already, I don't want to go back wards and it works for the most part  , not to mention I got all you guys for motivation!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You soon learn that most social events like dances are just like this. They offer nothing except cruddy music and tedious conversations with horny teenagers who really just want to find people to make-out with... I never really went to any dances etc when I was younger for that very reason!


 I've know this for a while, that was probably my hmm...I think 3rd or 4th dance I've been to in total, and I hated them all, I thoguht about month ago it was gonna be fun, then as time went on I started to regret my descison to do it, I wanted to back out but I oculdn't..o well it's over with so I'm good


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> don't worry I'll listen, I really want to build my abs up, I tend to overtrain them, it's a habit I need to get out of.:


Believe me, thats another thing with gay guys. Even though they may be skinny, they tend to give their abs an excessive bashing. Doing sooo many crunches that i think one day someone will poop out a kidney during a crunch! And/Or they do insane amounts of cardio. For some baffling reason they cannot see that they have no arms, no chest, no legs and no ass!! but they keep doing cardio to get skinnier... than what?!! beats me.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> o you mean 3-4 exercises only once a week? How many should be the obliques? Or could I do 2 sets of ab workout 3x a week 9 one session obliques, and one "lower ab", and the other "upper ab"):


Yep. 3-4 (weighted) exercises once a week should be fine. e.g. You could do 1 each of floor crunches, twist crunches, decline situps. Dont get started on the upper and lower thing   . check out this thread : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32758&highlight=upper+lower+abs 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : that thing about the 9" bicep thing reminded me about "the talk" my real father tried having with me, o god he was talking aobut if you don't exercise it, it'll be bigger   I ran the hell outta that room!
> It was unbelievably disturbing


  never heard that one before. Never thought that boys were encouraged to do it and that doing it would whittle it down in size. My dad never had 'the talk' with me *thank god!* . I always heard the opposite. Like 'if you do it you will go blind!'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You know better than this Tom - stop trying to 'sneakily' increase your work-rate and decrease your ability to gain weight!!! !


I agree. Methinks if that ellipitical thingy could move when you exercised on it, you would ride it to school everday!!   




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Repeat to self: AIM IS MUSCLE NOT SKELETAL!


If you dont focus on gaining muscle, your next years halloween costume will be only your tighty-whities and you could call yourself 'the dancing skeleton'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> sorry!   I ususally always spilt my workouts into 2 on these days, but I usually have a carb before doing the pilates (even though I don't even break a sweat during Pilates....hmm now that I look at it, I don't sweat alot, even during cardio, I feel like I'm gonna pass out soon but I'm never sweating heavily, same for my weights  does that mean I'm oding something wrong?  ) just I didn't really have any for hte rest of the day, except supper, but I was going to the shit ass dance after supper, so....:


You are NOT supposed to continue exercising if you began to feel dizzy/light headed. You MUST STOP and discontinue and your diet/cals need to be looked into.

In the beginning i would not break a sweat while doing weights as well. Basically i dont sweat easily/too much. Once i got my routine down and began to decrease the rest time in between sets and increase the weights progressively, i really began to feel the intensity and the sweat came pouring down. I was a bit surprised at myself as i never sweated so much in my life before.   
So work towards decreasing your time between sets reasonably as discussed earlier and you will see a difference.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've know this for a while, that was probably my hmm...I think 3rd or 4th dance I've been to in total, and I hated them all, I thoguht about month ago it was gonna be fun, then as time went on I started to regret my descison to do it, I wanted to back out but I oculdn't..o well it's over with so I'm good


Oh well, at least they enjoyed your costume and your legs got complimented. Now, work on that chest and those arms so that you get compliments on those as well.   And dont forget the back. A strong back is required. :bounce:


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Believe me, thats another thing with gay guys. Even though they may be skinny, they tend to give their abs an excessive bashing. Doing sooo many crunches that i think one day someone will poop out a kidney during a crunch! And/Or they do insane amounts of cardio. For some baffling reason they cannot see that they have no arms, no chest, no legs and no ass!! but they keep doing cardio to get skinnier... than what?!! beats me.



 I tend to like cardio   and overtrain my abs, at one point in my life i was doing 1500 crunches a night, that was fun  .
 I need ot work on getting a chest/ass I have neither, my chest is just fatish.  , it needs some more muscle, but I can't seem ot add any there.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. 3-4 (weighted) exercises once a week should be fine. e.g. You could do 1 each of floor crunches, twist crunches, decline situps. Dont get started on the upper and lower thing  . check out this thread : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32758&highlight=upper+lower+abs


lol ok, I'll do 3-4 weighted ab exercises once a week for now on, is it alright that I do them right before doing my cardio?
I think I'm gonna stick with Weighted Jack knife (the day afterwards my lower region of my abs hurt, its my best ab exercise i find) , Plate Twists, Side Bends, weighted crunchs on my 6 second ab thing. ( I was advised not ot buy it, but after my incident with the 10lbs weight I decided I should cause it can go up to 50lbs) and maybe some weighted hip raises (never really felt anything from them )
 I know that theres no such thing as a ab exercise that targets only your "lower abs" or "upper abs" , there one complete muscle and you'll stimulate them both with any exercise you do, that's why I put the quatation thinies around "lower" and "upper"  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> never heard that one before. Never thought that boys were encouraged to do it and that doing it would whittle it down in size. My dad never had 'the talk' with me *thank god!* . I always heard the opposite. Like 'if you do it you will go blind!'


Be thankful you never heard it, it's extremely uncomfortable, espically with someone you callt hemselves your dad after walking out on you when you were 3, and calls you maybe a total of 10 times in a year. Such a great "father"  .
 do it and be blind!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I agree. Methinks if that ellipitical thingy could move when you exercised on it, you would ride it to school everday!!


 I wish I could!
I'd probably be able to go there and back and couple of times considering my schools a 5 minute walk away and my elpitical trainer says I got 7.8 miles every session  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you dont focus on gaining muscle, your next years halloween costume will be only your tighty-whities and you could call yourself 'the dancing skeleton'


 I'm not that thin!
my rib cage is starting ot disappear after gaining that 10 punds...I kinda miss it   but I know it's for the best..maybe it'll come back after my cut  , probably won't though..


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are NOT supposed to continue exercising if you began to feel dizzy/light headed. You MUST STOP and discontinue and your diet/cals need to be looked into.


Well I don't get dizzy/light headed, I just kinda feel...burnt out or something
but I'm not sweating as much as what my body feels like (if that makes sense) The worst that happens is that during my cardio my heart starts to hurt really bad, and then I'll stop or take a break.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In the beginning i would not break a sweat while doing weights as well. Basically i dont sweat easily/too much. Once i got my routine down and began to decrease the rest time in between sets and increase the weights progressively, i really began to feel the intensity and the sweat came pouring down. I was a bit surprised at myself as i never sweated so much in my life before.
> So work towards decreasing your time between sets reasonably as discussed earlier and you will see a difference.


Well I still sweat, just not alot...too tell you the truth I cna't remeber ever actually sweating like crazy, I just don't sweat alot , only if I jsut really nervous like during a test or something that I think I'm gonna fail, then I start to sweat 
I usally rest for about 45 seconds to a minute and 30 seconds, I don't think thats too long, maybe I'll start sweating alot after I increase my weights a little more 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh well, at least they enjoyed your costume and your legs got complimented. Now, work on that chest and those arms so that you get compliments on those as well.  And dont forget the back. A strong back is required. :bounce:


 already got complimented on all those too  
I don't look like I got alot of muscle but when I flexed my arms in my costume my friend was like holy crap! I never thought you had that much muscle! (espically my shoulders and lats are coming along nicely) and I got complimented on my chest after I squezzed my friends chest a party then she squezzed mine, I told her she had firm breasts and she told me I had noce pecs ( I think she was joking though  , it was still funny though  )
And I got compliimented on my back when I was getting my body fat % checked, my friend that was helping pull up my shirt said I had a very sexy back  , I argued with her for a while that I didn't untill we agreed to disagree


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

*October 29*

*Training- Back/Bi Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 1x12. *30lbs* 2x8
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 1x12, *30lbs* 2x8
Shrugs *65lbs* 1x14 , *75lbs* 1x8, *85lbs* 2x8
BB curl *40 lbs* 1x14, *45lbs* 3x8
Hammer Curls *20lbs* 1x14 , *25lbs* 3x8


*Diet-*
Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk , pear, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, oatmeal, banana, whey
Meal 2- brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - brown rice, chicken, carb coutning torilla wrap, almond butter
Meal 4 - egg whites, canoil oil, fiber 1, walnuts
Meal 5 - sweet potaotes, tuna, carb cputning tortilla wrap
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Sorry I didn't post this yesterday I got to lazy, and ended up watching 2 hours worth of six feet under, god I love that show!  
But I missed way too much, Imust have missed like 2 seasons or something, the last I remeber, was billy was in the hospital because he tried killing himself or something, and wasa all crazy and tried attacking his sister, o well  still understood waht was going on.
I did jack shit yesterday, the only thing I really did was walk out to the mall to drop off a game, thats all then I kinda sat there, and enjoyed relaxation   and boredom.
I was happy about my weight training, my strength increase a little again!  , the only thing I think I pushed were the Pullovers, they really hurt my left shoulder, but it's doing fine now, so I guess the pain was a good thing, can't complain..except I am  , okay I'm jsut gonna stop cause it's the morning and I'm still kinda drozy (spelling?  )


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Ahhh crap my weight only went up half a pound again (so I'm 129.5lbs)..I increase my calories by 250 though, so shouldn't I have gained a pound?..unless I lost some water weight from thursday since my carbs were like 100G, O well who knows, I think I might increase my calories by another 250 and see what happens.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I tend to like cardio   and overtrain my abs, at one point in my life i was doing 1500 crunches a night, that was fun  ..


1500 crunches??!!   you had better check if you still have your kidneys AND liver in you!!   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I need ot work on getting a chest/ass I have neither, my chest is just fatish.  , it needs some more muscle, but I can't seem ot add any there.


 Patience, my boy. It will happen in due time.  
My chest is my best feature.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol ok, I'll do 3-4 weighted ab exercises once a week for now on, is it alright that I do them right before doing my cardio?


hmm.. sorry, cant answer that. i have never done cardio and weights on the same day. I avoid cardio as i dont need to expend the excess cals as i prefer to use them to put on weight.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna stick with Weighted Jack knife (the day afterwards my lower region of my abs hurt, its my best ab exercise i find) , Plate Twists, Side Bends, weighted crunchs on my 6 second ab thing. ( I was advised not ot buy it, but after my incident with the 10lbs weight I decided I should cause it can go up to 50lbs) and maybe some weighted hip raises (never really felt anything from them )


Cool. It is all about working out what works best for YOU!   
So long as you can see results, things are working fine. Just keep at it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> my rib cage is starting ot disappear after gaining that 10 punds...I kinda miss it   but I know it's for the best..maybe it'll come back after my cut  , probably won't though..


Who needs ribs showing when you can show off some great abs. The only place ribs are worth having are on a plate in a restaurant.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I don't get dizzy/light headed, I just kinda feel...burnt out or something
> but I'm not sweating as much as what my body feels like (if that makes sense) The worst that happens is that during my cardio my heart starts to hurt really bad, and then I'll stop or take a break.:


That dosent sound good. I would suggest you keep an eye out for it at all times and dont overdo things.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I still sweat, just not alot...too tell you the truth I cna't remeber ever actually sweating like crazy, I just don't sweat alot , only if I jsut really nervous like during a test or something that I think I'm gonna fail, then I start to sweat
> I usally rest for about 45 seconds to a minute and 30 seconds, I don't think thats too long, maybe I'll start sweating alot after I increase my weights a little more :


Yes you will sweat a bit more once your sets get more intense. I dont as much anymore as my body has gotten accustomed to my present routine. So things will keep changing.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> already got complimented on all those too
> I don't look like I got alot of muscle but when I flexed my arms in my costume my friend was like holy crap! I never thought you had that much muscle! (espically my shoulders and lats are coming along nicely) and I got complimented on my chest after I squezzed my friends chest a party then she squezzed mine, I told her she had firm breasts and she told me I had noce pecs ( I think she was joking though  , it was still funny though  ):


Compliments are always nice. IMO, friends/family tend to sugar-coat the truth to avoid offending you.   
But keep working out.. with weights, i mean. Not squeezing girls brests, naughty boy!!   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I got compliimented on my back when I was getting my body fat % checked, my friend that was helping pull up my shirt said I had a very sexy back  , I argued with her for a while that I didn't untill we agreed to disagree


Dont bother argueing. Just work out that back and get it sooo wide that you can show movies on it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ahhh crap my weight only went up half a pound again (so I'm 129.5lbs)..I increase my calories by 250 though, so shouldn't I have gained a pound?..unless I lost some water weight from thursday since my carbs were like 100G, O well who knows,


  I wonder why??? I have a suspision why. But why dont you tell me the reason.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 30, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training- Back/Bi Day*
> Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 1x12. *30lbs* 2x8
> DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *25lbs* 1x12, *30lbs* 2x8
> Shrugs *65lbs* 1x14 , *75lbs* 1x8, *85lbs* 2x8
> ...


Looking good Tom! 




> *Diet-*
> Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk , pear, whey
> *workout*
> Post workout- Skim milk, oatmeal, banana, whey
> ...


 Excellent but where are the vegetables?? 

There is also lots of fibre 1 - Careful you do not overdose on this as it will decrease the absorption of nutrients and calories if you eat too much. 

So if you want lots of fibre then the stuff you get from whole grains, legumes, fruits, vegetables and natural brans is better for you...



> Ahhh crap my weight only went up half a pound again (so I'm 129.5lbs)..I increase my calories by 250 though, so shouldn't I have gained a pound?..unless I lost some water weight from thursday since my carbs were like 100G, O well who knows, I think I might increase my calories by another 250 and see what happens.


Increase cals... But take a realistic look back at your past week and see if you were sneaky and did more exercise and ate less too.... 

You might find the reasons there...


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 1500 crunches??!!  you had better check if you still have your kidneys AND liver in you!!


 they're there, or at least I hope  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hmm.. sorry, cant answer that. i have never done cardio and weights on the same day. I avoid cardio as i dont need to expend the excess cals as i prefer to use them to put on weight.


 taunting me that you have an ass are you!  
That's the only day I do cardio and weights on the same day, I can't believe I actually did cardio everday of the week for 45 mins as hard as I could go   Imagine all the muscle I burnt.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cool. It is all about working out what works best for YOU!
> So long as you can see results, things are working fine. Just keep at it.


lol that's one of the palcest I want the most results (then again who dosen't  ) , I'm already at a low enough bodyfat% to see them, but since they're not there, I guess they're no even there  does that even make sense?


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That dosent sound good. I would suggest you keep an eye out for it at all times and dont overdo things.


That's the only thing that really concerns me dutin gmy exercise (it hasn't happened during weights, just cardio.) 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes you will sweat a bit more once your sets get more intense. I dont as much anymore as my body has gotten accustomed to my present routine. So things will keep changing.


Well that's good I can't wait till I work up a good sweat!  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Compliments are always nice. IMO, friends/family tend to sugar-coat the truth to avoid offending you.
> But keep working out.. with weights, i mean. Not squeezing girls brests, naughty boy!!


 I know that's all they were doing, they were sugar coating things.
what can I say her breast was ther in my face, I was tempted   




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont bother argueing. Just work out that back and get it sooo wide that you can show movies on it.


 I hope my back dosen't beome that wide  ! I perfer to watch the movies, not have the movies on me


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wonder why??? I have a suspision why. But why dont you tell me the reason.


Could it be my cardio?  
At least I cut it back to 3x a week, and now have a complete rest day, you gotta give me props for that


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking good Tom!


Thank you, got you and BulkMeUp to thank!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Excellent but where are the vegetables??


 I haven't had the money to buy them..I miss my salads so much! but I barely have enough money to get my other stuff, I think I'll be able to get them this week though   lets hope!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> There is also lots of fibre 1 - Careful you do not overdose on this as it will decrease the absorption of nutrients and calories if you eat too much.
> 
> So if you want lots of fibre then the stuff you get from whole grains, legumes, fruits, vegetables and natural brans is better for you...


Currently I have about 1 cup a day, should I reduce that? I'll ask for some extra money, or maybe work an extra day or something so I can afford some new stuff.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Increase cals... But take a realistic look back at your past week and see if you were sneaky and did more exercise and ate less too....
> 
> You might find the reasons there...


 nope , actually I've done quite the opposite, I've only ogtten off my ass if I have too, and I've actually been eting extra when measuring my foods. Like when I'm measuring my almond butter when some "accidently" ozzes out I eat that stuff, or any extra left ont he knife etc.  and I do this with everything else, cause I know the extra cals will help me grow  .


P.S. is it alright if I do my ab day right before doing my cardio? Will that minimize my gains?

Anyways thanks for stopping by Emma  , come by more often! i feel like I haven't talked to ya in while!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 31, 2004)

*October 30*

*Training-  *Rest Day 

*Diet-*
Meal 1 - fiber 1,skim milk, whey, oats
Meal 2- sweet potatoes, butter, whey
Meal 3 - tuna carb coutning wrap, brown rice
Meal 4 - egg whites tuna, canoil oil, brown rice
Meal 5 - chicken,carb counting wrap, brown rice
meal 6 - walnuts, almond butter
meal 7- fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Lol I was jsut too lazy to post this yesterday, i needed some sleep  nothing really happened except I tried this weird  thing with my hair, using conditioner with my hair after its a little bit damp and wrqaping it in a twoel for 20 minutes, it's suppos to prevent your hair from frying out (since I use a hair dryer everyday) , needless to say my hair was fucked, and was iwnged out more than I wanted it to be *sigh* o well 
And then I also worked and watched mad tv but thats it


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 31, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> taunting me that you have an ass are you!  :


  Well, hey. Like they say, 'if ya got it, flaunt it!'   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol that's one of the palcest I want the most results (then again who dosen't  ) , I'm already at a low enough bodyfat% to see them, but since they're not there, I guess they're no even there  does that even make sense?


Makes sense. Just keep   and they will show up in time.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well, hey. Like they say, 'if ya got it, flaunt it!'
> 
> 
> Makes sense. Just keep  and they will show up in time.


  okay
I knew the actual thing made sense  jsut not sure if people would understand, I have an "interesting" way of wording things some times


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

*October 31*



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training- *Leg day
> 5 minutes of *slow* cardio on my eliptical trainer
> Squats - *95lbs* 3x10, 1x8
> Lunges - *75lbs* 1x8   *85lbs* 3x8
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Could it be my cardio?  :


*Damn! he is smart. *

I expected you to blame the Sun, The Moon, The Stars and everything else inbetween, EXCEPT cardio. But i am glad you realise it and are not in denial over your beloved cardio.   

About your question of abs and cardio. It is always suggested to do cardio after weights. So that you give all your energy to your weight training. But i dont think you should do only abs in one session. They are not a large muscle group and you shouldnt be focussing too much on them by doing a whole weight session for them alone.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> At least I cut it back to 3x a week, and now have a complete rest day, you gotta give me props for that


Yes. That is great. I remember when i first told you to reduce/rid the cardio. Jeez, it was like asking you to cut off a finger!!   

Me : "Tom you must reduce the cardio and go on a bulk"
Tom :


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I haven't had the money to buy them..I miss my salads so much! but I barely have enough money to get my other stuff, I think I'll be able to get them this week though   lets hope!
> 
> Currently I have about 1 cup a day, should I reduce that? I'll ask for some extra money, or maybe work an extra day or something so I can afford some new stuff.


Not much point in spending more money, eating more food only to cardio it away, is there??   
A good intense weight workout will give you a good aerobic activity as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> what can I say her breast was ther in my face, I was tempted


'OOhhhh behaaaavve!' *In my best Austin Powers impersonation*   

I wonder what would happen if it was an .. errr.. 9" bicep dangling in front of your face?   No!.. Dont answer that one!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Damn! he is smart. *


Damn straight I'm smart!  
If I was expected to go through life on my looks, I'd been dead along time ago 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I expected you to blame the Sun, The Moon, The Stars and everything else inbetween, EXCEPT cardio. But i am glad you realise it and are not in denial over your beloved cardio.


Thats right my beloved cardio   and me completly taking in outta my schedule is a big  , if anyone ever got in my way of doing cardio  , I'd seriously kill!
But I'm happy with my gains, I've gained 10 pounds so far while keeping my Bodyfat% the same, so what ever I'm doing I'm doing good!  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> About your question of abs and cardio. It is always suggested to do cardio after weights. So that you give all your energy to your weight training. But i dont think you should do only abs in one session. They are not a large muscle group and you shouldnt be focussing too much on them by doing a whole weight session for them alone.


Hmmm well maybe I could just do them either after a Back/Bi day or a Chest/Tri/Shoulder Day (no way in hell I'm doing em after a leg day!), which ever I get time to squeeze them in...unless of course I do them before a Pilate session! Or do your abs still need a post wokout meal 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes. That is great. I remember when i first told you to reduce/rid the cardio. Jeez, it was like asking you to cut off a finger!!
> 
> Me : "Tom you must reduce the cardio and go on a bulk"
> Tom :


 !!
Looking back on the past now I've come such a far a way, I had such a distorded body image. I can't beleieve I actually got through eating 1500 calories a day while doing a 30-45 minute session of cardio every single day, not to mention I was really lifting weights, jsut the damn cabley pulley system  
...god all that time wasted


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not much point in spending more money, eating more food only to cardio it away, is there??
> A good intense weight workout will give you a good aerobic activity as well.



My weight training is finally getting there, I was actualyl sweating alot during my last Leg day   that was a first! ..stil wasn't really alot but it was more than usual !


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 'OOhhhh behaaaavve!' *In my best Austin Powers impersonation*
> 
> I wonder what would happen if it was an .. errr.. 9" bicep dangling in front of your face?  No!.. Dont answer that one!!



Don't worry I won't answer that one! Wouldn't want you scar ya


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 1, 2004)

*Training* - HIIT cardio/pilates Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
*cardio*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, brown rice, almond butter
Meal 4 - fibre 1, brown rice, egg whites, canoil oil, almond butter, walnuts
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, sweet potatoes, butter
*pilates followed by 3 one minute stomach vaccums*
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fibre 1

Today was boring liek usual, except my morning, wow yee that was funw aking up an hour and a half late!   And OMG I went to put in the smily thingy, and they've changed! holy crap! theres a percious little light bulb  
 hahaha it's so funny like!  anyways, I get distratced easily..
So I wake up late running around like crazy and actualyl debated with myself if I have time to do my cardio or not...I can't believe that, I just told myself I was crazy and hoped on the eliptical trainer and I was off :bounce: !
After boring as hell school was over (except my friend Andrew came back from British Columbia from his uncle or something funeral, and I also moved on to squeezing my freind Sarah's boobs  , ahh they were great, but that's the only exciting thing that happened) I got my hair cut and then had to go and get some groceries which I picked up some lettuce and some bean mealey stuff and some lemon juice, the price wasw the same though   so I was confused about that and then it hit me when I got home  (hahahah it's so funny!!) I forgot some walnuts, and sweet potatoes  , I can live without my sweet potatoes but not my walnuts, so I'll have to pick some up tomorrow. I also relized I'm eating more than what I thought  . I was looking at my butter again when I relized that the serving size isn't 2 TBSP it's TSP   lol god I'm stupid.

I'm also thinking about changing up my routine soon enouhg, it's been about a month of having hte same routine, so I think I'm jsut gonna make some little changes into my routines starting next week, or should I stick with this one a little while longer? Anyways I got to go and do my Pilates and search up another shoulder exercise becasue I can not do Shoulder raises  
OOO Everwood and The Swan is on tonight  score ...although that means staying up late..and I'm already really tired...o well must watch shows!! And Smallvilles on in 2 more days! god I'm addicted to that show, I love it so much I think if I had a choice between my cardio for a night for watching smallville I'd choose Smallville  
crap I gotta learn to stop rambling I got to do my Pilates!  
  lol I'm sorry I couldn't resist, it's so funny and petite and cuteish


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *The reason I can fit 5 lbs more on my bench for the lying leg curls is because if I use the 25lbs plates for the leg extensions my I can't really do proper form since the weights are larger*


  Thats good. Increase weights only as much that allows you to do it with proper form.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmmm well maybe I could just do them either after a Back/Bi day or a Chest/Tri/Shoulder Day (no way in hell I'm doing em after a leg day!), which ever I get time to squeeze them in...unless of course I do them before a Pilate session! Or do your abs still need a post wokout meal


 If you are treating your abs like any other body part, yes you need to give them a pwo meal. Rework your schedule on a 3 or 4 day routine, whichever works best for you. Having said that, it is generally recommended to stay with a routine for 3-4 months. Then take a couple of weeks completly off before you go back.  In the meantime, if you feel something is not right, you could do a bit of tweaking, but try and stick to a routine as far as posible. Only then you will be able to tell if it is working for your and which parts, if any, are lagging. Just like the diet, it is kinda a trial and error thing to come up with what works best with your schedule, equipment and goals.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Looking back on the past now I've come such a far a way, I had such a distorded body image. I can't beleieve I actually got through eating 1500 calories a day while doing a 30-45 minute session of cardio every single day, not to mention I was really lifting weights, jsut the damn cabley pulley system
> ...god all that time wasted


It is never too late. Besides, you are 15 and have a looong way to go.. by the time you get to your 20's you could be one biiiig mofo


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Don't worry I won't answer that one! Wouldn't want you scar ya


Nothing much anyone can do to scar me. I think i have seen it all!! besides my life is one big scar.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I wake up late running around like crazy and actualyl debated with myself if I have time to do my cardio or not...


Whats with the getting up late and missing classes lately, boi??   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm also thinking about changing up my routine soon enouhg, it's been about a month of having hte same routine, so I think I'm jsut gonna make some little changes into my routines starting next week, or should I stick with this one a little while longer? Anyways I got to go and do my Pilates and search up another shoulder exercise becasue I can not do Shoulder raises


Tweak your routine if you are having issues.
Shoulders get hit when benching. So maybe shift them to back day. 
Remember that shoulders and knees are two areas that most people start to have trouble.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats good. Increase weights only as much that allows you to do it with proper form.


 still pisses me off becasue I can only get it up to the 45lbs, I really needa gym mebership...just gotta make it till I get my drivers license...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are treating your abs like any other body part, yes you need to give them a pwo meal. Rework your schedule on a 3 or 4 day routine, whichever works best for you. Having said that, it is generally recommended to stay with a routine for 3-4 months. Then take a couple of weeks completly off before you go back. In the meantime, if you feel something is not right, you could do a bit of tweaking, but try and stick to a routine as far as posible. Only then you will be able to tell if it is working for your and which parts, if any, are lagging. Just like the diet, it is kinda a trial and error thing to come up with what works best with your schedule, equipment and goals.


Ok that's what I thought abs needed a post workout meal. I think I got everything under control for my routine, except shoulders and tris,  just thought you had to change it up every month or so to keep your body guessing  
Why do you need to take a couple of weeks of after 3-4 months? lol I doubt I could do that  ,   unless of course I replaced it with cardio, but I'm guessing that's a no - no too  .




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is never too late. Besides, you are 15 and have a looong way to go.. by the time you get to your 20's you could be one biiiig mofo


 well I stillw ant to stay reletivaltyl small  , just with a fair amount of muscle, I'll know by the mirrior when I'm completly satisfied with my body, and then it'll be super hard to maintain my weight  , I know how to lose weight, and how to gain it but I don't know the rules for maintaining, o well I'll deal witht hat when the time comes!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Whats with the getting up late and missing classes lately, boi??


Well I've been getting to sleep late  , between school work, and work and planning my meals, and making my meals, looking for another job, having to walk out to the mall alot to pick up stuff like almonds, whey, and birdfeed   all get pretty time consuming, I'm always on the go  ....god I have no life..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tweak your routine if you are having issues.
> Shoulders get hit when benching. So maybe shift them to back day.
> Remember that shoulders and knees are two areas that most people start to have trouble.


That sounds like I great idea, I couldn't really do my shoulders today, because after the benching and dips they were already pretty sore  , you'll see when I post my wokout and stuff later..I'm really tired and need some sleep so I'll post that stuff tomorrow morning
And also if I move my shoulders to my back days, I can just replace my shoulders with my ab workout, damn that works out nicely  
  why didn't I think of that!   Curse you and your smartness!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nothing much anyone can do to scar me. I think i have seen it all!! besides my life is one big scar.


 no no trust me it would scar you, I'm a very sexually deprived child, so I'd probably go crazy


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Shoulder Day

Bench Press *70lbs* 1x11 *75lbs* 1x7 1/2 *70lbs* 1x5, 1x2, 1x3 *65lbs* 1x7 , 1x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x16 *15lbs* 1x11 , 2x12 (  Guess I'll have to try 20lbs next time)
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x8 *5lbs* 3x8
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x14 *20lbs* 3x10
*Military Press *40lbs* 1x12, *45lbs* 3x5 *rest* 3
Seated DB Press *10lbs* 1x14 *15lbs* 3x 6 *rest* 2


*Diet*
Meal 1 - whey, skim milk, pear, thin rolled oats
*workout*
Post workout - banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
meal 2 - brown rice, tuna
Meal 3 - carb counting wrap, chicken, brown rice, tuna
meal 4 - fiber 1, egg whites, canoil oil, walnuts, brown rice
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap , romain lettuce D) , tuna, brown rice (I toasted the tortilla wrap and kinda made it into a buritto , so so good  )
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Well that was officaly my worst workout ever , I have no idea what happened  . It was all messed up becasue of the bench pressing, I must have written the weights down wrong from last week or something because I couldn't lift as much weight for as many reps as my book says I culd from last week..unless my strength went down on bench pressing but increased on DB flies, and dips..don't think thats possible.
O well, that entire bench thing took 25 mins  , it was just a reallly really bad workout and becuase of that benching my shoulders were in so much pain by the time I got to the military press, I had to do 5 reps take a little rest then do the last 3 reps to finisht he set, I'm defintly moving my shoulders to my back day, today there in such unbeleivable pain I can barely lift my arms..skippings gonna be funt his morning  .

Anyways as for my actual day nothing really happened except I went out to shoppers drug mart and got a couple of thing, and found out that my appointment, to either get my hemroid removed or looked at again  (its so embarrsing) is on friday. They originally had it as Friday before and then they called back saying they changed there mind and my appointment would be Dec. 3rd  so I told my mom that I can't wait that long, I'm already in too much pain so she called back yelled at them   (what she does best  ) and they set my appointment back to Friday. Thank god.

I also want to make sure of something my post workout meal is suppos to be a meal right, I mean whole foods since my Meal 1 is a shake, and Now Meal 2 is gonna have to be a shake to save me time in the morning so I can actually show up to school on time...I wake up at 5am every morning (except the morning I don't  ) and I'm still late for school 
I'm also thinking about doing what Emma suggested and taking away some fiber from my diet, I mean I had to go to the  3x yesterday and that's a little excessive if you ask me, espically with a god damn hemroid  , ugh I hate all docotrs and thier stupidity.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok that's what I thought abs needed a post workout meal. I think I got everything under control for my routine, except shoulders and tris,  just thought you had to change it up every month or so to keep your body guessing  .


I dont think it is every month. More like every routine. So after you take your break after a 3-4 month cycle, then you may want to comeup with a different cycle.

Some peoples routine consists of changing the exercises every couple of weeks. But they do the routine for a while. Hope i you understand what i am saying. 
Here is an intresting thread that has some info on this : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=6416 You dont have to follow it to the letter, but it will give you an idea of things.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Why do you need to take a couple of weeks of after 3-4 months? lol I doubt I could do that  ,.


The rest is to just that. To REST your system, body, metabloism, CNS .... and stay away from the firggin cardio, dammit!   
After some time off, you will feel your strength and motivation renewed. You may not understand that now, but if you are lifting hard enough, you will be begging for a break in a few months  . Trust me! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> unless of course I replaced it with cardio, but I'm guessing that's a no - no too  .


Dont you dare do that!!   
I suggest that you keep with the present routine until say, march. Then take off 2-3 weeks for march break to enjoy yourself before getting back. If that works for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> no no trust me it would scar you, I'm a very sexually deprived child, so I'd probably go crazy


  whats that supposed to mean??? Where i come from children _are _ supposed to be sexually deprived and NOT sexually active.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well that was officaly my worst workout ever , I have no idea what happened  . It was all messed up becasue of the bench pressing, I must have written the weights down wrong from last week or something because I couldn't lift as much weight for as many reps as my book says I culd from last week..unless my strength went down on bench pressing but increased on DB flies, and dips..don't think thats possible.
> O well, that entire bench thing took 25 mins  ,


AHA!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!   I was waiting for you to complain about something like this. Because now i can re-emphasize the importance of rest. So now do you see why it is soooo important to rest??!! 

Next i shall wait for you to complain about your legs.  Then it will be time to kick that beeotch cardio to the curb for now.   No. Dont say it. Dont say 'I will neeeeeeeever give up my beloved cardio'. You did say that at the very beginning. But now you have reduced it. Trust me, it will happen in a while or your training will sufffer and you will complain what you are not growing lbm.

Some people do train cardio for a bit after weights . Some do a bit before and after. Those that do generally say avoid it on leg days. I feel, that if you are growing lbm, why bother?   you can eat less and save some money by buying less food AND get good aerobic activity as an intense weight workout does give you and aerobic workout.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> it was just a reallly really bad workout and becuase of that benching my shoulders were in so much pain by the time I got to the military press, I had to do 5 reps take a little rest then do the last 3 reps to finisht he set, I'm defintly moving my shoulders to my back day, today there in such unbeleivable pain I can barely lift my arms..skippings gonna be funt his morning  ..


There is a difference in pain and fatigue. Pay careful attention to what your body is telling you. 

When i was young and poster child for dumb   i didnt have a proper routine. My shoulders got very bad. Eventually lifting 10lbs using an overhead shoulder raise machine got difficult and painful! eventually i gave up shoulders (and subsequently gave up the gym for a while). Now i do only 2 drop sets of lateral shoulders at the end of my upper body split (i do an upper/lower split) and i do feel it quite intensly. But no more pain. 

So, if you are having difficulty, reposition the exercise. Try lower weights. and try drop sets. e.g. start with xxlbs with a goal of say 12-15 reps. Do as many reps as you can. say you will be able to get only to 8 reps. Put the weights down. Pick up a slightly lower weight immediately and do a few more reps. If you get to 12-15, you are fine. If not, put those down and pick up a little lower weights immediately and keep going on this way until you do a total of 12-15 reps. 

Alternately if they really hurt. You may want to consider laying off shoulder exercises for a while.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I also want to make sure of something my post workout meal is suppos to be a meal right, I mean whole foods since my Meal 1 is a shake, and Now Meal 2 is gonna have to be a shake to save me time in the morning so I can actually show up to school on time...I wake up at 5am every morning (except the morning I don't  ) and I'm still late for school .


Yes you do need solid carbs after your pwo shake. Do a search for 'bodybuilding window of opportunity' on the forum or google and you will see many articles discussing it in detail. 

Emma will be able to giude you better on what to eat.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think it is every month. More like every routine. So after you take your break after a 3-4 month cycle, then you may want to comeup with a different cycle.
> 
> Some peoples routine consists of changing the exercises every couple of weeks. But they do the routine for a while. Hope i you understand what i am saying.
> Here is an intresting thread that has some info on this : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=6416 You dont have to follow it to the letter, but it will give you an idea of things.


 I guess I shoulda said exercises, not routine , all I need now is another good exercise for my tricep (since I found seated DB press for my shoulders) , I think my routine will be fine after I switch my shoulders to my back days, and replace the orignal shoulder exerciese I would do on my chest/tri day with some ab work .



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The rest is to just that. To REST your system, body, metabloism, CNS .... and stay away from the firggin cardio, dammit!
> After some time off, you will feel your strength and motivation renewed. You may not understand that now, but if you are lifting hard enough, you will be begging for a break in a few months  . Trust me!
> 
> 
> ...


  ok ok 2-3 weeks of pure rest I can do that I guess, I guess I could use the break when the time comes..
I'm thinking I'll be done my bulk and cut withing 4 months, so how about taking the rest after I'm done my cut?
If I'm still not happy after my cut I plan on going on an extra lean bulk and gain about .25-.5 lbs a week untill I'm happy.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> whats that supposed to mean??? Where i come from children _are _supposed to be sexually deprived and NOT sexually active.


 then you come from one crazy place!
Some girl at our school got aids because she was sleeping around, my friends were talking about another slut when she was near them and she thought they were talking about her and she goes "Hey! I'm not a slut, I've only slept with 6 guys!"  , our poor society, it keeps getting worse and worse, they keep catching friggin 13 year old girls giving head to guys in the bathroom, at one point when I was in junior high there wasa line going to the bathroom because these 2 girls were giving head to every guy they could, they got in alot of shit, then another time they caught two people having sex becasue the girl wanted to have a baby   it's really disturbing..
But by sexualy deprieved I mean like I'm gonna be 16 within 2 months and I've never even kissed anybody yet, I live in a small town and if your gay and your open about it, your basically shuned (only the guys, nobody cares if it's the girls) so no body ever "comes out" . O well my entire life is gonna be like this I guess so I might as well get use to it  I mean if I ever did like someone and they liked me back I doubt I'd ever act on it because I'd care too much of what people would think, not to mention if things got serious I would have to come out ot everybody, which I never want to do, besides I can't imagine anyone ever touching my body without me freaking out, I flip at people that even poke my stomach, I mean just freak out at them


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AHA!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  I was waiting for you to complain about something like this. Because now i can re-emphasize the importance of rest. So now do you see why it is soooo important to rest??!!
> 
> Next i shall wait for you to complain about your legs.  Then it will be time to kick that beeotch cardio to the curb for now.  No. Dont say it. Dont say 'I will neeeeeeeever give up my beloved cardio'. You did say that at the very beginning. But now you have reduced it. Trust me, it will happen in a while or your training will sufffer and you will complain what you are not growing lbm.


 that's why my rest day is right before my leg day   because I know without the proper rest I wouldn't be able to get through that, then usually then next day my legs don't start to become sore untill about late morning a while after my cardio, and on the rare occasion that they do hurt when I wak up the first 5 minutes of cardio is hell but after that my legs go kinda numb so I can't feel them  
I think it might have been becasue I've been going to bed later then usual trying ot prepare for the next day so I'm not running late in the morning, so I'm not getting enough rest in that aspect so I took today off of doing anything stressful such as homework, work , going out with friends etc. I just came home and sat and relaxed, did some pilates and then relaxed some mor ewith my tea  ahh the perfect day, not ot mention Smallville's on in an hour and a half! Tom Welling! wow, I'm really gay.. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Some people do train cardio for a bit after weights . Some do a bit before and after. Those that do generally say avoid it on leg days. I feel, that if you are growing lbm, why bother?  you can eat less and save some money by buying less food AND get good aerobic activity as an intense weight workout does give you and aerobic workout.


Well as much as I would want to eat less (seriously, I'm unbelievably bloated all the time, I feel sick all the time, might be from being stressed,b ut it only started happening after I increased my calories to 3300-3400, not ot mention I've been going ot the  alot more. ) I wan to stay in good cardivascular health, not to metnion once I go on my cut I'm planning on increasing cardio to 5-6 times a week, so I don't want to go from doing like 1-2 sessions of cardio a week to 5-6 it's be too much for my body to handle.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There is a difference in pain and fatigue. Pay careful attention to what your body is telling you.
> 
> When i was young and poster child for dumb  i didnt have a proper routine. My shoulders got very bad. Eventually lifting 10lbs using an overhead shoulder raise machine got difficult and painful! eventually i gave up shoulders (and subsequently gave up the gym for a while). Now i do only 2 drop sets of lateral shoulders at the end of my upper body split (i do an upper/lower split) and i do feel it quite intensly. But no more pain.


Right now my shoulders are definitly one of my body parts that are growing well (the only body parts that aren't gaining really are my back and abs, I'm noticing little improvments in them) So when I move them to my back days, I'm expecting ot see even better gains  , right now they are EXTREMELY sore I can't lift my arms to far up today. But they were defintly fatigued and not in pain like I strained them or something, I guess I should be more clear on that stuff  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So, if you are having difficulty, reposition the exercise. Try lower weights. and try drop sets. e.g. start with xxlbs with a goal of say 12-15 reps. Do as many reps as you can. say you will be able to get only to 8 reps. Put the weights down. Pick up a slightly lower weight immediately and do a few more reps. If you get to 12-15, you are fine. If not, put those down and pick up a little lower weights immediately and keep going on this way until you do a total of 12-15 reps.


Well I'm gonna see what happens next week when I move them, because like you pointed out benching works shoulders too (not sure if dips do either , seems like it though) and then seem to already have gotten a pretty good workout by the time there part comes  but if I'm still having problems I'll defiently lower the weight.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes you do need solid carbs after your pwo shake. Do a search for 'bodybuilding window of opportunity' on the forum or google and you will see many articles discussing it in detail.
> 
> Emma will be able to giude you better on what to eat.


Hopefully if she ever droped in anymore   O well can't blame her being so busy with her job and living in the bundocks 

I know that I need quality carbs about an hour after my workout but what my question was is should my pwo meal be in the form of a shake?   I wasn't sure becasue if it is then that would mean that I have 3 shakes in a row, 1 shake for breakfast, then I'd have my pwo shake, then I'd have another shake before heading to school. And I know whole foods are alot better for ya espically when trying to aad size so I've been having my pwo meal as whole foods and not as a shake, but should I consider making it a shake even though I'd be having 3 shakes in a row?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

*November 3*

*Training* - HIIT cardio/pilates Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*cardio*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 - thin rolled oats, whey (relized it shoulda been jsut plain rolled oats after I drank the shake  I'll fix that for tomorrow)
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, brown rice, tuna, romaine lettuce
Meal 4 - brown rice, egg whites, canoil oil, almond butter, walnuts
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, bean meadly, tuna, lemon juice, vinegar, ultra low fat mayonnaise
*pilates followed by 6 one minute stomach vaccums*
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fibre 1

Well nothing really happened today, except my friend Andrew had this zit, so Erin goes "OMG andrew I have some cream that can take that shit away, so perfect like me and my skin." And being ht smart ass Andrew is says "Nah don't worry Erin, besides if I used any of that cream I would take away your beatiful radiance"  he knows exactly what to say to get people to be quiet while complimenting them, just like yesterday when I was complaing about my hair because it was really messed (a combination of walking in the wind a rain will do that  ) he said something or another I forget now, but he basially said it was perfect in his smart ass wording which got me to shut up, damn him and his smartness like that (not to metnion his marks average at like 95% its fucking insane! ) anyways back to the story so Erin goes " I know my skin is beautiful" and she slips back her hair to show her perfect skin, but I saw a zit on her cheek and told her about it she was like "HAHA..your joking right, o god please tell me your joking?!" but she felt it and she went crazy she started to almost cry and was saying "NO! I'm Erin Devine and I'm perfect..this can't be happening it can't be omg I'm going ot the doctors!" and she ran off to the bathroom, it was so fucking funny I almost fell outta my chair I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

just curious who turned you onto pilates tom?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 3, 2004)

Well nobody really, I just heard it would tone my body and give me a flat stomach before I knew better, but I've decided to continue them just because its a great stretch and I'm crazy flexible now


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 3, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well nobody really, I just heard it would tone my body and give me a flat stomach before I knew better, but I've decided to continue them just because its a great stretch and I'm crazy flexible now


I am extremely unflexible, what are some pilates stretches you have used to better your stretching and flexibility?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 4, 2004)

being crazy flexable kicks ass, my friends no longer fear if I'm gonna hit them with my hands but rather my feet, no matter where my legs are.   I tend to kick people in the face now if they piss me off (And by people I mean friends  ) 
I don't know the exact names of the pilate moves I do, I'm doing the Winsdor Pilate ones from that tape, but I lent them out and never got them back, but I already have them memorized (except for the advanced tape, which is fucking hard!, theres still one exercise I can't do on that tape..) so I just do mine from memorization. They usually last about 20 minutes -25 minutes.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know that I need quality carbs about an hour after my workout but what my question was is should my pwo meal be in the form of a shake?   I wasn't sure becasue if it is then that would mean that I have 3 shakes in a row, 1 shake for breakfast, then I'd have my pwo shake, then I'd have another shake before heading to school.


Hey Tom... Sorry I have been away for so long... Very budy at the moment!! 


In terms of your food:

Liquid meal - Due to time constraints liquid is best. I would still drop the pear from this meal. It is very slowly digested and it is not your best option. You could just make up a humungo shake of milk, oats, whey, banana and berries and then drink some pre-workout and the rest post-workout...

workout

PWO shake - Liquid meal for fast energy. Milk + whey + banana + thinly rolled oats is great. 

SOLID MEAL - NOT a shake!! So Egg whites/tuna/chicken, oats/sweet potato/barley/legumes etc. You are wanting something that will now last you until your next solid meal - so real food is better.


ps - In terms of cardio, you never go from '2 sessions to 5-6 sessions a week' anyway... When you start to cut you have to increase cardio SLOWLY and let your body respond to this increase. If you do it all at once then what are you going to do when your body reaches a 'plateau'?? You will have nothing to add to 'kick it up a notch'.

THINK BULK NOW - CUT LATER! 

So worry about what you are going to do in terms of cutting LATER and stop using it as a reason why you can not do things now!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok ok 2-3 weeks of pure rest I can do that I guess, I guess I could use the break when the time comes..
> I'm thinking I'll be done my bulk and cut withing 4 months, so how about taking the rest after I'm done my cut?


You can sort it out whichever way works for you. There are no hard and fast rules. But it is strongly suggested to give yourself a break.   
So if you want to do a bulk and cut for a 4 month cycle and then take a couple of weeks or even a month off, Go for it. So long as you give yourself a break before getting started again.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> should I consider making it a shake even though I'd be having 3 shakes in a row?


3 shakes in a row!! You would hear a sloshing noise inside you of the way to school!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 4, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> then you come from one crazy place!
> Some girl at our school got aids because she was sleeping around, my friends were talking about another slut when she was near them and she thought they were talking about her and she goes "Hey! I'm not a slut, I've only slept with 6 guys!"  , our poor society, it keeps getting worse and worse, they keep catching friggin 13 year old girls giving head to guys in the bathroom, at one point when I was in junior high there wasa line going to the bathroom because these 2 girls were giving head to every guy they could, they got in alot of shit, then another time they caught two people having sex becasue the girl wanted to have a baby   it's really disturbing..:






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But by sexualy deprieved I mean like I'm gonna be 16 within 2 months and I've never even kissed anybody yet,:


For someone who is sexually depraived, you sure get a lot of action giving your female friends breasts a 'tune-up'  .



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I flip at people that even poke my stomach, I mean just freak out at them


Dont worry, in time you will get used to being poked.  Sorry i couldnt resist that one. If it dosent make too much sense to you, forget that i said it.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom... Sorry I have been away for so long... Very budy at the moment!!


:lol no prob, i was just joking arounding  , I know your really busy at the moment.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your food:
> 
> Liquid meal - Due to time constraints liquid is best. I would still drop the pear from this meal. It is very slowly digested and it is not your best option. You could just make up a humungo shake of milk, oats, whey, banana and berries and then drink some pre-workout and the rest post-workout...


Ok I'll drop the pear come tuesday and try looking around for maybe some rasberries when grocery time comes along  .
 I don't think I could make the humungo shake because 
a) I need to know exactly what I'm eating and when so, I'd be freaking about drinking *exactly* half of the shake  
b) I don;t have anything to make a huge shake with  , right now I have the "Magic Bullet" as my blender and I can barely fit my breakfast shake in it, and for my second shake I have to make two seperate cups worth cause it won't fit into just one cup, so if I made the humungo shake I would have to use 3-4 cups  , and that's too much work dividing everything into 3rds or 4ths, well at lest for a lazy bum like me  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> workout
> 
> PWO shake - Liquid meal for fast energy. Milk + whey + banana + thinly rolled oats is great.
> 
> SOLID MEAL - NOT a shake!! So Egg whites/tuna/chicken, oats/sweet potato/barley/legumes etc. You are wanting something that will now last you until your next solid meal - so real food is better.


ok good that's what I wanted to hear, I get to have another shake!  wasn't sure if it was a good idea to have 3 shakes in a row or not, but maybe this way I won't be so bloated during hte course of the day.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps - In terms of cardio, you never go from '2 sessions to 5-6 sessions a week' anyway... When you start to cut you have to increase cardio SLOWLY and let your body respond to this increase. If you do it all at once then what are you going to do when your body reaches a 'plateau'?? You will have nothing to add to 'kick it up a notch'.
> 
> THINK BULK NOW - CUT LATER!
> 
> So worry about what you are going to do in terms of cutting LATER and stop using it as a reason why you can not do things now!!


Well actually I wasa thinking if my body hit a plateau doing something with my diet, or maybe doing more cardio  . Right now I'm doing 3x sessions a week, think I should cut down to 2x a week? I know BulkMeUp would perfer me to stop cardio all together!   But come on Emma have some sympathy for another cardio lover like yourself  (  don't think I love it as much as you, but I still love it)

Right now my body's just about to the point of how much muscle I want on it, *at least for right now* , so I was thinking about cutting my bulk short and maybe only going ot 135lbs, before starting my cut. I didn't gain any fat on this bulk so far, so if I can gaint heother 5 lbs without my bodyfat % going up that would man I gained 15lbs of muscle, whihc is a fair amount isn't it?
Besides I was also thinking, here I am stuffing myself full of food tot he point I feel constantly sick and probably in another year or so, all my gains are gonna be gone if I go through a growth spurt again isn't it? So I wouldn't really be able to start a bulk untill after hitting that growth spurt right, if I even have one...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 3 shakes in a row!! You would hear a sloshing noise inside you of the way to school!


 ya probably could! , o well it was nice not being as stuffed, and by the time luch hour came around, I was actually starting to feel hungry  , but then I felt incredibly stuffed for the entire day after that  my god I have no appetite at all ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 the sad thing that's all true, which is one of the reasons why I'm never having kids (If I even could.. ) the way our society's going it's only going ot get worse..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For someone who is sexually depraived, you sure get a lot of action giving your female friends breasts a 'tune-up'  .


 don't worry they get as much action as me when they tune up my breast  , its a gretting now, when we see each other we came up and squeeze each ohters boobs instead of saying hi  it's pretty funny. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry, in time you will get used to being poked.  Sorry i couldnt resist that one. If it dosent make too much sense to you, forget that i said it.


 you are one gutter minded person!  between that and the 9 " "bicep" 
O well without gutter minded people this world would be no fun


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

*Novemeber 4th*

*Training- Back/Bi/Ab Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
Shrugs *75lbs* 1x14 , *85lbs* 3x8
BB curl *40 lbs* 1x14, *45lbs* 1x8 , *50lbs* 2x8
Hammer Curls *20lbs* 1x14 , *25lbs* 3x8

Abs - 
Weighted Crunch *35lbs* 3x15 (and before that I kinda did a set of 15 using 15lbs , but I couldn't really left it off my chest a little and it just layed there on my chest and I wasn't sure proper form so I went a light enough so I could lift it above my chest a little ...and I was damn careful not ot let it hit my int he face  )
Weighted Jacknife sit-up *15lbs* 1x 15 , *20lbs* 1x15 , *15lbs* 1x15
Side Bend *35lbs* 2x15 on each side
Plate Twist *20lbs* 3x15

(This still too much or just perfect now?)




*Diet-*
Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk , pear, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, thin rolled oats , banana, whey
Meal 2-  whey, rolled oats
Meal 3 - brown rice, romain lettuce, bean meadly, tuna, lemon juice, vinegar, ultra low fat mayonnaise
Meal 4 - egg whites, canoil oil, brown rice, walnuts, almond butter
Meal 5 - brown rice, chicken, tuna, carb counting tortilla wrap, romain lettuce
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

Nothing really happened yesterday, except there was nos chool int he afternoon (well except there was, but it was this stupid ass fall fair thingy were you did "fun stuff"  , ya right, so me and Diane just left at lunch) So me and Diane went out to the mall and went around getting job applications from everywhere! We took turns asking for them  , asking for the first one was hard, but it kept getting easier and easier  . There was also this stoner that we knew behind us and was calling our names but we couldn't here untill we did  , so we looked around and talked tohim for a little, then he did the saem thing later on in the day, he said he could walk up behind us and kill us without us noticing...wouldn't surprise me if he did   he's stupid like that.
Then I had to work, and got back extremely tired so I guzzled down some caffine  and got ready to watch the O.C. ...it was alright but then again all season premieres are a littel weird and boring, hopefully it'll pick up.
I also might no have to go to this really really anoyying persons B-day party today, you see Diane didn't want to go and either did I so we were planning on not going, But Erin was and wanted us to come but I toldher it's gonna be really pointless and boring. But so Erin wouldn't be alone I went and told Sarah (the girl thats having the party) that I could go, so I went to talk to Erin telling her I was gonna go for her, and then she told me she told Sarah she couldn't go!  , so then I went back to Sarah saying I couldn't go, and then I went back to Erin telling her that and Erin decided to go again since I was going so she told Sarah she could go again! We really need to plan things out better  
So anyways Diane told her mom this and her mom fliped out at her for not wanting to go to the party so now Diane's going and Erin so I decided To go....but I forgot that today I'm also getting my hemroid looked at again and probably taken out so I wmight not be able to go even if I want to... anywasy I gotta stop talking and clean my room  so I can do my cardio


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well actually I wasa thinking if my body hit a plateau doing something with my diet, or maybe doing more cardio  . Right now I'm doing 3x sessions a week, think I should cut down to 2x a week?


Sometimes just modifying your diet is not enough. Also, keeping cals higher has the added benefit of not stressing your body as much which means that your metabolism will not suffer/hormones will not screw up to the same extent as if you just starve yourself.

If you seriously want your body to respond positively to cutting then I would consider decreasing cardio to 2 days a week, at least until you hit a more respectable weight for your size.

Then add another day back in.



> Right now my body's just about to the point of how much muscle I want on it, *at least for right now* , so I was thinking about cutting my bulk short and maybe only going ot 135lbs, before starting my cut. I didn't gain any fat on this bulk so far, so if I can gaint heother 5 lbs without my bodyfat % going up that would man I gained 15lbs of muscle, whihc is a fair amount isn't it?








Don't you DARE think about stopping at 135lbs. If you do I swear I will fly over to you and start shovelling oats down your teeny tiny throat!! 

THAT IS NOT HEALTHY!! 

At your height, if you seriously aim for anything LESS than 150lb you still have SERIOUS issues to deal with and these will really need to be addressed before you can progress in life at all... 

Think about your LONG TERM HEALTH my boy - that means you need to get yourself to a respectable weight... I am serious here ok. If you truely believe that, at 135lbs, you have 'enough weight' then you need to seriously reconsider your outlook on yourself and your life.



> Besides I was also thinking, here I am stuffing myself full of food tot he point I feel constantly sick and probably in another year or so, all my gains are gonna be gone if I go through a growth spurt again isn't it? So I wouldn't really be able to start a bulk untill after hitting that growth spurt right, if I even have one...


If you are finding it hard to shovel the food then you have two choices:
1. Do less cardio
2. Suck it up and eat anyway

Also - Your body will NOT have this if you keep it in the condition it is now. Seriously - you WILL perminantly stunt your growth potential if you allow yourself to remain emaciated and in negative calorie balance. Chronic stress decreases testosterone, decreases growth hormone, decreases thyroid hormone and plays havic with all your homeostatic mechanisms (all those things that maintain your bodies rhythms).

If you do not want to do yourself perminant damage then you really need to listen to what I am saying.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet-*
> Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk , pear, whey
> *workout*
> Post workout- Skim milk, thin rolled oats , banana, whey
> Meal 2-  whey, rolled oats


I thought you were going to have solid food as your post-workout meal?? So what is with the whey? This is really not a good option here -you want a type of protein that will keep your body in positive balance until your next meal... And whey will be gone in much less than that...

What about egg whites instead? Or even CC?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sometimes just modifying your diet is not enough. Also, keeping cals higher has the added benefit of not stressing your body as much which means that your metabolism will not suffer/hormones will not screw up to the same extent as if you just starve yourself.
> 
> If you seriously want your body to respond positively to cutting then I would consider decreasing cardio to 2 days a week, at least until you hit a more respectable weight for your size.
> 
> Then add another day back in.


Well thats what I was thinking having higher cals are mor benefical (even though I don't want to) so that why I kept that extra day in. But I'll take out a day of cardio then, and decrease my calories by say 50-100? or just leave them the same?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't you DARE think about stopping at 135lbs. If you do I swear I will fly over to you and start shovelling oats down your teeny tiny throat!!
> 
> THAT IS NOT HEALTHY!!
> 
> ...


See the problem is, is that I'm not as "emancimated" as people think, if I could only I could get a picture of me stitting, or getting up after laying down, you wouldn't believe how many rolls I have, it's sickening. I'm sorry but I just can't get to 150, I just can't. At least not right now, I thouhgt I could but I can't, I have to stop at 135lbs. I know how serious the health risks invlolved are but I'm ready for the consquences, and I'll deal with them when the time comes.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are finding it hard to shovel the food then you have two choices:
> 1. Do less cardio
> 2. Suck it up and eat anyway


that's what I've doing sucking it up and eating it. How people eat 6000 calories a day, I have no clue, I'm seriously feeling sick at 3300-3400 calories to the point I'm kinda sluggish. 
But how many calories would roughly be equal to 1 session of cardio?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - Your body will NOT have this if you keep it in the condition it is now. Seriously - you WILL perminantly stunt your growth potential if you allow yourself to remain emaciated and in negative calorie balance. Chronic stress decreases testosterone, decreases growth hormone, decreases thyroid hormone and plays havic with all your homeostatic mechanisms (all those things that maintain your bodies rhythms).


But right now I'm not in a negative calorie balance, I'm in a positive. 
Besides I'm not to concerned about my height, I like my height now, I can't imagine myself being super tall (like all my uncles) , maybe growing another 2 or 3 " but thats all i really want. It's kinda sad because I'm already the tallest one in my family  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you do not want to do yourself perminant damage then you really need to listen to what I am saying.


I know, and I'm ready to accept those consquences, thank you though for trying ot help me, but I'm just not ready yet to gain all that weight, who knows maybe in 5 years from now I'll look back and hate myself for what I did but I have to accept that , that is who I was at that time and nothing can change that.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to have solid food as your post-workout meal?? So what is with the whey? This is really not a good option here -you want a type of protein that will keep your body in positive balance until your next meal... And whey will be gone in much less than that...
> 
> What about egg whites instead? Or even CC?


 nope see I usually finish my work out at about 7:30 and then my luch is at about 11:40, so I need toe at something again right before going ot schoola t 8:30,  but I wasn't sure if having 3 shakes in row was alright or not, but now that I know it's not I'm fine  , thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> : Right now I'm doing 3x sessions a week, think I should cut down to 2x a week? I know BulkMeUp would perfer me to stop cardio all together!   ...


yes he would. I know he would.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : But come on Emma have some sympathy for another cardio lover like yourself  (  don't think I love it as much as you, but I still love it)...


If you want to keep cardio-ing, then you have to suck it up and eat more to compensate for the cals spent.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : Right now my body's just about to the point of how much muscle I want on it, *at least for right now* , so I was thinking about cutting my bulk short and maybe only going ot 135lbs, before starting my cut. I didn't gain any fat on this bulk so far, so if I can gaint heother 5 lbs without my bodyfat % going up that would man I gained 15lbs of muscle, whihc is a fair amount isn't it?...


  Dont try and weasel out of our deal, boy!!   You wear supposed to get upto 150 and THEN reevaluate.

15lbs is not a big change. Let us see how much you have changed. Post your before arms, chest, waist, quads and calf measurments and your after at 135lb measurements. Let us see what the diference is. IMO it is not going to be much at all.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : Besides I was also thinking, here I am stuffing myself full of food tot he point I feel constantly sick...


You can blame the excess food on your cardio.  
So as you can see, one of them has to go. And i vote for cardio.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :  and probably in another year or so, all my gains are gonna be gone if I go through a growth spurt again isn't it? So I wouldn't really be able to start a bulk untill after hitting that growth spurt right, if I even have one...


What are you talking about, Tom??? Remember the pics i showed you of those guys to help you set a goal? They were your height AND age group (in their teens). Your MINIMUM goal should be 150, presently!! NO ARGUMENTS ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!   
I also remember telling you that bulking now is optimal as at this age you have a lot more testosterone flowing to help you bulk. That is something that will not last forever and in the next few years will naturally start its downward slide. So make the best use of it now as you stand to gain most from it at this point in time in your life.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya probably could! , o well it was nice not being as stuffed, and by the time luch hour came around, I was actually starting to feel hungry  , but then I felt incredibly stuffed for the entire day after that  my god I have no appetite at all ..


On a bulk, dont worry about not feeling hungry to eat. You just have to shovel it down by the clock.  

I dont remember your diet macros, but see if you can go for more cal dense meals.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> you are one gutter minded person!  between that and the 9 " "bicep"
> O well without gutter minded people this world would be no fun


You should have figured out by now to choose your words very carefully so as NOT to provide me with ammunition!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't you DARE think about stopping at 135lbs. If you do I swear I will fly over to you and start shovelling oats down your teeny tiny throat!!
> .


And i will be there to hold you down while she shovels the oats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well thats what I was thinking having higher cals are mor benefical (even though I don't want to) so that why I kept that extra day in. But I'll take out a day of cardio then, and decrease my calories by say 50-100? or just leave them the same?.


 Decrease the cardio, but leave the cals the same to see if you are still gaining.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> See the problem is, is that I'm not as "emancimated" as people think, if I could only I could get a picture of me stitting, or getting up after laying down, you wouldn't believe how many rolls I have, it's sickening.
> I'm sorry but I just can't get to 150, I just can't. At least not right now, I thouhgt I could but I can't, I have to stop at 135lbs.


Why do you have to stop at 135? You have not given ONE single valid reason for doing so.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know how serious the health risks invlolved are but I'm ready for the consquences, and I'll deal with them when the time comes..


What do you think your body is? a car that you can simply put in reverse to get out of a ditch??? It dosent work that way. Some things you will be stuck with for life!! It is easy to say, 'oh well i can live with that' but you wont. If you think going on a bulk and eating constantly is making you sick now, what do you think dealing with a lifelong problem will be like???



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's what I've doing sucking it up and eating it. How people eat 6000 calories a day, I have no clue, I'm seriously feeling sick at 3300-3400 calories to the point I'm kinda sluggish.
> But how many calories would roughly be equal to 1 session of cardio?.


 Now if you got rid of that damn #$@^+%$ cardio, you wouldnt have to think about that question or bulk with that many cals, would you?

I started a bulk at 155 and was putting on a little over 1lb/week. I was bulking on about 2800 cals. I am 6' tall.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But right now I'm not in a negative calorie balance, I'm in a positive.
> Besides I'm not to concerned about my height, I like my height now, I can't imagine myself being super tall (like all my uncles) , maybe growing another 2 or 3 " but thats all i really want. It's kinda sad because I'm already the tallest one in my family  .


 oooooh.. you think eating makes you tall and has nothing to do with anything else?? NO? then keep eating!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that is who I was at that time and nothing can change that.


*WRONG*!!!!_*YOU  * _ can change that. Stop trying to shrug off responsibility for things in your control.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> nope see I usually finish my work out at about 7:30 and then my luch is at about 11:40, so I need toe at something again right before going ot schoola t 8:30,  but I wasn't sure if having 3 shakes in row was alright or not, but now that I know it's not I'm fine  , thanks for clearing that up for me


I dont see the problem here. You end your training at 7:30. Have your pwo shake. At about 8, you can have your solid meal. 8 to 11:40 is about 3 and 1/2 hours. That is adequate time to then have your next meal.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training- Back/Bi/Ab Day*
> Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
> DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
> Shrugs *75lbs* 1x14 , *85lbs* 3x8
> ...


The large muscle group is the back. This should get the most workout with the heaviest weights and most sets. Bi's are a smaller group and need a lesser workout, besides they get hit during back exercises.
Lets compare:
Your back gets - 8 sets
traps - 4 sets
Bi's get - 8 sets
abs - 11 sets   
You see whats going on there?

How about something like this.
Back - 3 exercises, 4sets each
Bi's - 2 exercises 4sets each
abs - 2/3 exercises 3sets each.
traps - 2/3 exercises 2/3sets each. or what you did above is fine for this. I find my traps get hit with shoulder exericses and they grow even though i have never done any direct exercises for them.

Remember 'less is more' is very true. 

Your pourpouse right now is to build mass. After you reach your goal, you will review if any bodyparts are lagging and rework your training accordingly to focus on that bodypart.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

Ok. Time for me to get tough.

Tom. Pull your finger out and get real.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well thats what I was thinking having higher cals are mor benefical (even though I don't want to) so that why I kept that extra day in. But I'll take out a day of cardio then, and decrease my calories by say 50-100? or just leave them the same?



What the hell would be the point of dropping calories as well Tom!!??  

Keep cals the same!! DECREASE THE CARDIO! 



> See the problem is, is that I'm not as "emancimated" as people think, if I could only I could get a picture of me stitting, or getting up after laying down, you wouldn't believe how many rolls I have, it's sickening. I'm sorry but I just can't get to 150, I just can't. At least not right now, I thouhgt I could but I can't, I have to stop at 135lbs. I know how serious the health risks invlolved are but I'm ready for the consquences, and I'll deal with them when the time comes.


You CAN NOT be fat at 135 lbs. It doesn't happen. Unless you are 5'3 and have a BF% of over 20% you are KIDDING YOURSELF!

You have had your BF tested. You can SEE the numbers on the scales.
YOU ARE LYING TO YOURSELF and don't you DARE start lying to BulkMeUp and myself!!! We have been here helping you and if you start to pull this 'but I really am fat' crap on us I am going to be VERY dissappointed.

You may have some loose skin from when you lost that weight... but there is no way in hell that you have fat rolls.

Add some muscles and that loose skin will BECOME FULL and you will LOOK BETTER! You will LOOK LEANER. I can assure you of that.

Also - I doubt you actually have truely absorbed the seriousness of the concequences of remaining in this kind of state. If you had you would not be willing to sacrifice your future for a few pounds - especially when those few pounds will do your body (and how you look) so much benefit.

Start to take responsibility for your future. Take charge of your life and stop letting your anxiety over that non-fat you imagine you have control your actions and ruin your life. Because that is what it is going to do - LIFE LONG HEALTH CONCERNS are NOT WORTH IT!

I can't help but get the feeling that you WANT to remain sick looking! That you want to remain 'sick' and 'different'....

Why?




> But how many calories would roughly be equal to 1 session of cardio?


Who the hell cares? Just eat!




> But right now I'm not in a negative calorie balance, I'm in a positive.


Your body is still STRESSED off it's face because of the tight control you have over it. It is in serious repair mode and you are not letting it repair - it has been starved and stressed and beaten and all you can think about it how you can punish it some more.

You NEED to GIVE IT A BREAK otherwise it will breakdown and you will be out of action for MONTHS.



> I know, and I'm ready to accept those consquences, thank you though for trying ot help me, but I'm just not ready yet to gain all that weight, who knows maybe in 5 years from now I'll look back and hate myself for what I did but I have to accept that , that is who I was at that time and nothing can change that.



Grrrr.. That is such a defeatest, victim, weak as crap attitude Tom. 


If you are not going to live for the future then be aware that that is YOUR CHOICE - It is not "I can't change"... It is  "I WON'T CHANGE".

Think about it.

Are you willing to allow yourself to get away with that?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Keep cals the same!! DECREASE THE CARDIO!


I will suffer a concussion from banging my head againse the wall before he does that!  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You CAN NOT be fat at 135 lbs. It doesn't happen. Unless you are 5'3 and have a BF% of over 20% you are KIDDING YOURSELF!
> You have had your BF tested. You can SEE the numbers on the scales.
> YOU ARE LYING TO YOURSELF and don't you DARE start lying to BulkMeUp and myself!!! We have been here helping you and if you start to pull this 'but I really am fat' crap on us I am going to be VERY dissappointed.


The 'i am fat' is in your mind. NOT your body, given your stats and pics.   



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You may have some loose skin from when you lost that weight... but there is no way in hell that you have fat rolls.


LOOSE SKIN DOES NOT EQUAL FAT! You have reduced from 200+ lbs and there is bound to be some loose skin. You can cardio and cut yourself down to the bone and it will NOT go away. It will only get worse if you reduce.  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Add some muscles and that loose skin will BECOME FULL and you will LOOK BETTER! You will LOOK LEANER. I can assure you of that.


Yep. Fill it out your figure with muscle and your will look great  . Trying to cut/reduce will only make you look worse.  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Who the hell cares? Just eat!



EXACTLY!! Whats with all this constant number crunching??? i dont think even accountants do this much!

You know very well how changing body composition is supposed to be done. You set a goal, fix a diet plan and a training routine. if you are gaining lbm, IT WORKS. Just stick with it until you hit a plateau and dont try and fix whats not broke.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you want to keep cardio-ing, then you have to suck it up and eat more to compensate for the cals spent.


WEell i've decided to take a cardio session out for the day after my leg day, at least by cutting the cardio out of there it'll help my legs grow  , and after the first week I'll adjust it.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont try and weasel out of our deal, boy!!  You wear supposed to get upto 150 and THEN reevaluate.
> 
> 15lbs is not a big change. Let us see how much you have changed. Post your before arms, chest, waist, quads and calf measurments and your after at 135lb measurements. Let us see what the diference is. IMO it is not going to be much at all.


I know..but I don't think I can get to 150 mentally, besides after re thinking everything I don't want to have that much muscle on me (meaning 30 lbs of muscle) , all I really want is about 20 pounds of extra muscle on me.
If I should you pics , theres defintly changes at lest from my point of view, my arms are bigger, I'm getting lats, my shoulders, chest, quads (haven't really seen anythhing for calves) and my waist isn't bigger..but that pouch I have at my lower abs seems to be getting bigger after I increased my cals and carbs. (probably the water weight)





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What are you talking about, Tom??? Remember the pics i showed you of those guys to help you set a goal? They were your height AND age group (in their teens). Your MINIMUM goal should be 150, presently!! NO ARGUMENTS ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!
> I also remember telling you that bulking now is optimal as at this age you have a lot more testosterone flowing to help you bulk. That is something that will not last forever and in the next few years will naturally start its downward slide. So make the best use of it now as you stand to gain most from it at this point in time in your life.


I know that when I was in the hospital they told me that a Healthly weight range for someone my age was 130 lbs to 160 lbs , so how would being 130 affect my health? (after I go on my cut) but how about this we comprimise? Instead of 150 I only go to 140 lbs, thats fair isn't it? (I'd actually have to go to about 143 pounds because I weighed myslef today expecting ot be 130.5 from increasing clas but I put on some water weight so I'm 133.5 , so I won't count that water weight towards my goal weight)

Yep i remember those pics , but they were even to big then what I want to be, remember my goal isn't really to have these huge arms or legs, but I just want to be as lean as possible with a fair amount of muscle defintion.
I know I have to take advantage of my age and all the benefits that's why I was thinking if after I go to 143 and after I cut if I'm still not happy then I'll go on an extremely lean bulk and gain about .25 - .5 lbs a week untill I'm happy, then I'll do what you suggested and take a break, who knows I might even indulge in a little bit of "the forbiden foods"  as a kind of reward for being able to look in the mirrior and like what I see, I've never been able to do that in my life, and thats what I really want, even if it's just once, just to be able to look in the mirror and not pinch all the fat on my body, I just want to say to myself one time "Hey, your not fat, your far from it"


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> On a bulk, dont worry about not feeling hungry to eat. You just have to shovel it down by the clock.
> 
> I dont remember your diet macros, but see if you can go for more cal dense meals.


that's what I try doing but it isn't really working, any suggestings on some calorie dense foods I could eat? right now I've find Almond Butter, Walnuts, and Sweet potatoes, butter but thats it really, unless you count brown rice, but I find that stuff bloats the hell outta me.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Decrease the cardio, but leave the cals the same to see if you are still gaining.


Well after weighing myself myself I know I'm defintly gaining, so wouldn't I be able to decrease my cardio and because of that decrease my cals so I don't feel like such a stuffed pig all the time, when I'm eating my food at lunch people at school just kinda stare at me and ask me "wow, hungry, cause that's alot of food" , and that really dosne't help matters cause I feel like a pig when they say that, but I brush it off with a smile and laugh, it's what I'm best at doing.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why do you have to stop at 135? You have not given ONE single valid reason for doing so.


Because going to 150 is too much weight on me, I don't want to be that beig even it's all muscle, so like I asked can't we compensate and I go to 143lbs? 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What do you think your body is? a car that you can simply put in reverse to get out of a ditch??? It dosent work that way. Some things you will be stuck with for life!! It is easy to say, 'oh well i can live with that' but you wont. If you think going on a bulk and eating constantly is making you sick now, what do you think dealing with a lifelong problem will be like???


I know but being 130 lbs is not a big deal, thats what the hospital wanted me to be because that a healthy weight range for someone my height and weight (I even seen before that 109 lbs was healthy but I knew that was bullshit), I know a couple of guys that are my height and all weigh 120 lbs naturally, and I even know one guy whos like 6"2 and weighs 120 lbs.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Now if you got rid of that damn #$@^+%$ cardio, you wouldnt have to think about that question or bulk with that many cals, would you?
> 
> I started a bulk at 155 and was putting on a little over 1lb/week. I was bulking on about 2800 cals. I am 6' tall.


Yes but isn't taking cardio completly out bad for your cardiovascular health? I've already decreased it to 2 sessions a week, and one of those sessions only go to 15 mins  don't make me take away any more!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> oooooh.. you think eating makes you tall and has nothing to do with anything else?? NO? then keep eating!


lol but I'm content on my size, I don't really want to be any taller! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *WRONG*!!!!_*YOU *_can change that. Stop trying to shrug off responsibility for things in your control.


I know I can, but I'm just scared of the outcome, already gaining all this weight just wants me want to go back to my old ways, I'm constantly telling myself I'm fat and was seriously thinking about throwing up my supper last night,  so I went out to a party to get my mind off of things but I was still thinking about it but I knew if I did people would be able to hear me. Thats another reason I don't want to go to 150, if things are startingot get bad for me when I'm at 133.5lbs how are things gonna be after I hit 150lbs?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont see the problem here. You end your training at 7:30. Have your pwo shake. At about 8, you can have your solid meal. 8 to 11:40 is about 3 and 1/2 hours. That is adequate time to then have your next meal.


But I can't have a meal at 8:00 at 8:00 I'm just getting out of the shower and blow drying my hair, that takes me about 10 minutes, then I have to actually do my my hair which takes about 5 minutes and by then my friend is already over at my house waiting, I then have to pack my bookbag with my water and everything and byt ehn end of everything it's 8:30 so I just gulp down another shake it just saves alot of time instead of opening a can of tuna and warming up some brown rice, and then being late for school and having hte teachers mad at ya.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The large muscle group is the back. This should get the most workout with the heaviest weights and most sets. Bi's are a smaller group and need a lesser workout, besides they get hit during back exercises.
> Lets compare:
> Your back gets - 8 sets
> traps - 4 sets
> ...


Hows my back getting 8 sets? I do 4 exercises for my back (SLDL on leg day for lower back, this is a good lower back exercise as well isn't it?) with each having 4 sets, so that would equal 16 sets  unless I'm doing something wrong. As for my Bi's should I reduce it to just Hammer curls, and levae out the barbell curl? Right now I'm seeing some good gains in my bis but I'll reduce it  same things with my abs I'm seeing some gains in thsoe too but I'll reduce them too after you put that into perspective,  11 sets, jebus I'm crazy.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What the hell would be the point of dropping calories as well Tom!!??
> 
> Keep cals the same!! DECREASE THE CARDIO!


Well I'm currently gaining about a pound a week with my calorie intake at 3300-3400 which is what I want (at least It hink it's a pound couldn't really tell because of the water weight gain) so I thouhgt that if I reduced cardio I wouldn't have to eat as much, becuase if I jsut stoped doing cardio and kept eating the same I'd gain more than a pound which is not what I want.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You CAN NOT be fat at 135 lbs. It doesn't happen. Unless you are 5'3 and have a BF% of over 20% you are KIDDING YOURSELF!
> 
> You have had your BF tested. You can SEE the numbers on the scales.
> YOU ARE LYING TO YOURSELF and don't you DARE start lying to BulkMeUp and myself!!! We have been here helping you and if you start to pull this 'but I really am fat' crap on us I am going to be VERY dissappointed.
> ...


Ok yes I don't have fat, but the loose skin makes it look like fat, I wills eriously try and get some pics of me sitting down so I can show you guys what I mean, I do have rolls.
I know you guys have been helping me and thank you so much for that! But I really really son't want to be 150 lbs, can't I jsut geat up to 140lbs before cutting? that way I'll still be in a healthy weight range for my height and age and then after seeing the results I can dicide if I want ot keep adding some more muscle.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - I doubt you actually have truely absorbed the seriousness of the concequences of remaining in this kind of state. If you had you would not be willing to sacrifice your future for a few pounds - especially when those few pounds will do your body (and how you look) so much benefit.
> 
> Start to take responsibility for your future. Take charge of your life and stop letting your anxiety over that non-fat you imagine you have control your actions and ruin your life. Because that is what it is going to do - LIFE LONG HEALTH CONCERNS are NOT WORTH IT!
> 
> ...


Well as long as I never go under, I've talked with doctors (as much as I hate them) and they all say that 130 lbs is a perfectly normal healthy weigh range, so my actions of not going to 150 isn't going ot be that drastic on my body.
I don't want to remain sick, if I did I'd still be eat 1500 calories, doing 30-40 minutes of cardio a day etc.. , it's coming up on about 7 months since I got out of the hosptial because of my eating disorder without any counselling or anything, so I think I've made some pretty big steps on my own, I'll I've had to consult to is you guys and you've changed my outlook on life completly around for the most part, but all I'm asking is please don't expect me to go to 150 lbs, it isn't going to happen.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your body is still STRESSED off it's face because of the tight control you have over it. It is in serious repair mode and you are not letting it repair - it has been starved and stressed and beaten and all you can think about it how you can punish it some more.
> 
> You NEED to GIVE IT A BREAK otherwise it will breakdown and you will be out of action for MONTHS.


I know my bodies been stressed and beaten, I can tell, but I can also tell it's getting alot better, slowly but it is getting better. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Grrrr.. That is such a defeatest, victim, weak as crap attitude Tom.
> 
> 
> If you are not going to live for the future then be aware that that is YOUR CHOICE - It is not "I can't change"... It is "I WON'T CHANGE".
> ...


I thinked I've changed alot, I'm changing slowly but I am changing, I'm not going to completly change overnight. But I will be able to get tot hat point where if I want ot go out and have some fries with my friends I will be able to without feeling guilty, but right now I'm far from that point but I will eventually get there with alot of work.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I will suffer a concussion from banging my head againse the wall before he does that!
> 
> 
> The 'i am fat' is in your mind. NOT your body, given your stats and pics.


 I won't completly stop the cardio but I will reduce it even farther  

Looking at those pics, there really out dated, that was back when I was eating the 1500 calories so I was always hungry and had a convaved stomach because of it.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> LOOSE SKIN DOES NOT EQUAL FAT! You have reduced from 200+ lbs and there is bound to be some loose skin. You can cardio and cut yourself down to the bone and it will NOT go away. It will only get worse if you reduce.


 your right loose skin dosen't = fat, but it sure does look it!
I wasn't 200+ lbs, I was about 160 lbs, give or take. I then went down to 110 pounds in 3 months and then 105 in the 4th month.






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!! Whats with all this constant number crunching??? i dont think even accountants do this much!
> 
> You know very well how changing body composition is supposed to be done. You set a goal, fix a diet plan and a training routine. if you are gaining lbm, IT WORKS. Just stick with it until you hit a plateau and dont try and fix whats not broke.


Well I am gaining LBM right now wtiht he amount of cardio I'm doing, but the problem is, eating as much, that why It hought if I reduced the cardio I wouldn't ahve tot eat as much, so can't I cut calories down by like 100?, or at least eat like 2700 calories on my off day?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 6, 2004)

*Novemeber 5th*

*Training* - HIIT cardio/pilates Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*cardio*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -Romaine lettuce, Bean Medley, Tuna, lemon juice, vinegar, ultra low fat miracle whip
Meal 3 - Broccoli, chicken
Meal 4 - egg whites, fibre 1, walnuts, almond butter
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, brown rice
*pilates followed by 10 one minute stomach vaccums*
Meal 6 - rolled oats, whey
meal 7 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter

Well I was pissed yesterday becuase my doctors appointment was cancled becaus et he doctors computer went down  , so my mom called abck and yelled at them till she got another appointment with another doctor. When she first walked in she said she only ever performed 2 surgeries before (so I was like o great an experienced doctor  ) so she looked at it and said "Well it dosen't look bad, but then again since you've had it for 9 months it could be really bad internally but I can't see that part" I was like  , then she told me to take laxatives, eat more fibre, and drink more water and it'll go away, I looked at her and was like, umm I was already on laxatives, I eat 50+G of fibre a day, and I frink 6.5Litres of water a day. She was O well that a littl emuch on the water you might want to watch that, so I told her I drink that much because of the amount of protein I eat 240+ G a day, then she said and thats alot too, you can put stress on your kidneys by eating htat much , I was thinking ya that's why I drink all the water you stupid bitch. Then she told me she wants me to go on metamucil for mroe fibre (I'm sorry but 50+ G a day its already alot) so I asked her how much fibre was in the metamucila nd she said 10g so I asked if I could just eat Fibre 1 since that has 15G of fibre in it per half a cup, and after all fibre is fibre, she then just lookeda t me and said just eat the metamucil in this bitchy voice. Then told me to also sit in a warm bath 4x a day for 15 minutes each, who the hell has time ot do that?! and then she sent us home. So mom rescheduled another appointment with the origninal doctor we were suppos to see.
Not to mention they did the exact same thing to my mom's friends mother - in - law told her the exact same thing ans sent her home, well hers exploded and had to be rushed into emergincy surgery where she died on the operating table, luckily then brought her back though. God damn I hate doctors so fucking much  
Anyways, so I also went out to a party last night too, which was fun at the begining, but then just got really depressed towards the end (it was a Birth-day party/Dance thing), it just made me realize how much I hate my life and myself, ugh so overall yesterday was a fun day!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I can, but I'm just scared of the outcome, already gaining all this weight just wants me want to go back to my old ways, I'm constantly telling myself I'm fat and was seriously thinking about throwing up my supper last night,  so I went out to a party to get my mind off of things but I was still thinking about it but I knew if I did people would be able to hear me.


You need to work at your mind as well. As i said earlier, working with your body is easier than your mind. You need to stop telling yourself that you are fat. Because you are NOT fat.  

If you were fat your bf % result would not be 8%. If you stop and go on a cut, you will only look worse and be more miserable. The right way is the opposite direction. By thinking about a cut you going in the wrong direction and making things worse.  
If people were making fun of you when you were fat, they will pick on the skinny guys as well. But they will stay away from you if you are bigger than them.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thats another reason I don't want to go to 150, if things are startingot get bad for me when I'm at 133.5lbs how are things gonna be after I hit 150lbs?


Things will definately be a LOT better at 150. You will look a lot better and looking good leads to feeling good. You are scared to go back near your previous weight. But dont focus on the weight alone. This time you are doing it in a healthy way and will look much better. 160 with a high bf looks very different from 150 with a low bf.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know..but I don't think I can get to 150 mentally, besides after re thinking everything I don't want to have that much muscle on me (meaning 30 lbs of muscle) , all I really want is about 20 pounds of extra muscle on me."


You HAVE to change your mind. Stop thinking you need to reduce. You are finished reducing from 160 with a high bf. Now with a low bf you MUST bulk to a higher weight.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> If I should you pics , theres defintly changes at lest from my point of view, my arms are bigger, I'm getting lats, my shoulders, chest, quads (haven't really seen anythhing for calves) and my waist isn't bigger..but that pouch I have at my lower abs seems to be getting bigger after I increased my cals and carbs. (probably the water weight)"


 post pics with before and after measurements.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yep i remember those pics , but they were even to big then what I want to be, remember my goal isn't really to have these huge arms or legs, but I just want to be as lean as possible with a fair amount of muscle defintion."


A good amount of muscle and low bf will get you looking like that. Cutting down to the bone will not.
You need to have muscle to show muscle.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I might even indulge in a little bit of "the forbiden foods"  as a kind of reward for being able to look in the mirrior and like what I see, I've never been able to do that in my life, and thats what I really want, even if it's just once, just to be able to look in the mirror and not pinch all the fat on my body, I just want to say to myself one time "Hey, your not fat, your far from it"


You mean you are not doing that now???!!!!   
DO IT NOW!!!! go out and have a cheat meal or two this weekend. Doing cheat meals on a bulk are ok. It is during a cut where you have to be extra careful. Besides it will help you mentally. Dont try and 'save' yourself for later. It will only result in wrong reasoning and a junk food eating binge. As you have said you have difficulty in controlling yourself. so do it now as you are stuffed, you will be less likely to overeat junk and you will feel better mentally .
So get out there and grab some pizza or have a burger... now.. now.. NOW!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's what I try doing but it isn't really working, any suggestings on some calorie dense foods I could eat? right now I've find Almond Butter, Walnuts, and Sweet potatoes, butter but thats it really, unless you count brown rice, but I find that stuff bloats the hell outta me.


Cal dense meals would mean meals with more fats. First make sure your total macros are in check. Try and keep total fat at 30% or a bit under.

To make a cal dense meal, simply add more fat. How about some olive oil? For e.g., my last meal of the day before bed is 1cup cottage cheese + 1tbsp oilve oil. You can reduce the carbs a bit and get the extra cals from fats. But distribute the fats between meals. dont have one meal very high in fats and another extremly low.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hows my back getting 8 sets? I do 4 exercises for my back (SLDL on leg day for lower back, this is a good lower back exercise as well isn't it?) with each having 4 sets, so that would equal 16 sets  unless I'm doing something wrong. As for my Bi's should I reduce it to just Hammer curls, and levae out the barbell curl? Right now I'm seeing some good gains in my bis but I'll reduce it  same things with my abs I'm seeing some gains in thsoe too but I'll reduce them too after you put that into perspective,  11 sets, jebus I'm crazy.


Sorry, i didnt look at your leg routine when i workes out those numbers. Your back is gettting hit fine, in that case. For bi's, you could do both 3/4 sets each. I dont think sldl's hit your bi's much.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I can't have a meal at 8:00 at 8:00 I'm just getting out of the shower and blow drying my hair, that takes me about 10 minutes, then I have to actually do my my hair which takes about 5 minutes and by then my friend is already over at my house waiting, I then have to pack my bookbag with my water and everything and byt ehn end of everything it's 8:30 so I just gulp down another shake it just saves alot of time instead of opening a can of tuna and warming up some brown rice, and then being late for school and having hte teachers mad at ya.


Ok, too much drama going on there!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





7:30 - finish wo, drink shake, get in shower AND do hair = 20-25mins MAX (consider getting a low maintanence haircut. Change your look. Be different. Be a trend setter.)
7:50 - warm up prepared meal (zap precooked potatoes in micro for 30secs while opening can of tuna. Throw on some dressing for taste if required or some oilve oil). Eat. Done and ready my 8:05 ot 8:10 max!!
Pre-prepare potatoes and store in fridge.
Pack bag and books the previous night.
Pack lunch meal previously and store in fridge.
Simply pick up stuff and leave (dont forget to put on clothes   )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I won't completly stop the cardio but I will reduce it even farther  ?


Thats a start.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Looking at those pics, there really out dated, that was back when I was eating the 1500 calories so I was always hungry and had a convaved stomach because of it.?


When you take new pics, use the same pose as the old ones. Then lay them out side by side to compare. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : your right loose skin dosen't = fat, but it sure does look it!
> I wasn't 200+ lbs, I was about 160 lbs, give or take. I then went down to 110 pounds in 3 months and then 105 in the 4th month.?


 Sorry, my mistake. But if you can get to 160/8%, you would look GREAT. Dont be afraid of that number (160lb). With a low bf you will look very good. I know you dont want to do that right now. But nothing like a long term goal to keep you going. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Well I am gaining LBM right now wtiht he amount of cardio I'm doing, but the problem is, eating as much, that why It hought if I reduced the cardio I wouldn't ahve tot eat as much, so can't I cut calories down by like 100?, or at least eat like 2700 calories on my off day?


If you are putting on more than 3lbs per week, then i say reduce a bit and aim for under 2lb. But dont freak out with one weeks results. check it for a couple of weeks at least before deciding.
If you are having trouble being stuffed all the time, reduce cardio until it is stopped first, then consider reducing food to a level where you can put on 1-2lb/week.
Your body does not stop growing on the exercise day. It is still growing/healing for a few days after your wo. SO dont drop cals on off days. keep eating. It needs the food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2004)

blowdrying and fixing your hair? come on.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 6, 2004)

i wouldn't cu tyour calories down too much just yet. i mean , you jsut went from like 126 - 130 in a month or so, that's not a lot at all. and you still have 30 more pounds to go, why would you thin about reducing the cals yet. "DO IT NOW!!!! go out and have a cheat meal or two this weekend. Doing cheat meals on a bulk are ok." - think about it....you know you want to...we all do it...peer pressure!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> "DO IT NOW!!!! go out and have a cheat meal or two this weekend. Doing cheat meals on a bulk are ok." - think about it....you know you want to...we all do it...peer pressure!


I am not preassurising him. I am trying to tell him NOT to put preassure on himself by being so restrictive with his current diet and _*a cheat meal or two in a week * _ will do him good rather than save it all for later and possibly go on a binge.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes but isn't taking cardio completly out bad for your cardiovascular health? I've already decreased it to 2 sessions a week, and one of those sessions only go to 15 mins  don't make me take away any more!


I posted this thread for you. This should blow your theory of 'i need to do cardio' out of the water.   
Does weight training result in cardiovascular activity?

This post is very approriate as well http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=809617&postcount=16


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's what I try doing but it isn't really working, any suggestings on some calorie dense foods I could eat? right now I've find Almond Butter, Walnuts, and Sweet potatoes, butter but thats it really, unless you count brown rice, but I find that stuff bloats the hell outta me.


What about WHOLE eggs, lean red meats, drizzle walnut oil/olive oil onto salads, chick-peas....??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Because going to 150 is too much weight on me, I don't want to be that beig even it's all muscle, so like I asked can't we compensate and I go to 143lbs?


I'll do you a deal - what about, after you finish adding mass you CUT so you hit 145? Then post some piccies and we can all see what you look like...

That means you will have to hit 150 during this bulk phase.... But is also means you are half way through the 'healthy weight range' that those doctors suggested (130 to 160).

Think about it...




> Yes but isn't taking cardio completly out bad for your cardiovascular health? I've already decreased it to 2 sessions a week, and one of those sessions only go to 15 mins  don't make me take away any more!


I am with you on this one - I do not agree with removing cardio all together. Although weight training does give you cardiovascular fitness I feel 2 or 3 sessions of cardio in the week i beneficial to your overall health and fitness goals. So I would keep those two sessions a week (just as long as you are not doing 'sneaky un-official cardio' sessions of 1 or 2 hour 'walks' as well  ).



> I'm content on my size, I don't really want to be any taller!


It is not just your hdight that can be altered by these things - your general 'filling out' and 'maturation' can be effected! Things like your organs, brain, endocrine (hormone) system, bones and *cough* reproductive system cough* are all stunted as well.

I have a male friend who is perpetually stuck in a pre-puberty state due to anorexia. His voice will never drop and he is never going to fully 'mature' physically or sexually due to the damage that his eating disorder did.

Just be careful you do not do anything irreversable because, one day (although you do not think so now), you will be able to look in the mirror and like what you see and you will be able to 'like yourself' and you do not want to be stuck with life-long health concequences that will ruin your life and remind you of this distructive period you went through.




> I know I can, but I'm just scared of the outcome, already gaining all this weight just wants me want to go back to my old ways, I'm constantly telling myself I'm fat and was seriously thinking about throwing up my supper last night,  so I went out to a party to get my mind off of things but I was still thinking about it but I knew if I did people would be able to hear me. Thats another reason I don't want to go to 150, if things are startingot get bad for me when I'm at 133.5lbs how are things gonna be after I hit 150lbs?


No one is suggesting that this mental battle is an easy thing to fight. It is not - and you are doing an amazing job in applying yourself so far. I am damn proud of you for all your efforts!

But you are going to have to work through these issues in some way and, although we can be here to help you, at the end of the day it is up to you to fight for your future...  

Just keep eating 'on schedule'. Keep your healthy food 'routine' and keep modifying your behaviour to get away from the nasty trap of anorexia. Half of recovery is about teaching yourself to 'eat' again (to reverse the learnt behaviour of starving yourself and to un-link the guilt associated with eating). 

It is also about training yourself to 'un-learn' the image of the 'ideal body' you developed so work on changing your thinking - FORCE yourself to admit that you are too skinny and you were SICK and FORCE yourself to NOT go back to that.

Thought and behaviour modification is one of the only ways to break the cycle of disordered eating you developed...


Also - If you can reverse the physical and physiological concequences of the anorexia (that is, if you can decrease the chronic stress, increase your leptin levels and get yourself out of negative energy balance) the reversal of the mental thoughts will come easier...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> WEell i've decided to take a cardio session out for the day after my leg day, at least by cutting the cardio out of there it'll help my legs grow  , and after the first week I'll adjust it.


Yay!! 




> If I should you pics , theres defintly changes at lest from my point of view, my arms are bigger, I'm getting lats, my shoulders, chest, quads (haven't really seen anythhing for calves) and my waist isn't bigger..but that pouch I have at my lower abs seems to be getting bigger after I increased my cals and carbs. (probably the water weight)


Tom - Anything would be bigger than the piccies you have up already... You are starved rat sized in those piccies. 

You have to stop comparing yourself to what you were at your heaviest AND what you were at your lightest. 

What you are working towards now is not anything like either of these things - and the lessons you have learnt about healthy eating and working out will STOP you from ever having to look like either of these people again.

Focus on the future and build your body into something completely new...




> as a kind of reward for being able to look in the mirrior and like what I see, I've never been able to do that in my life, and thats what I really want, even if it's just once, just to be able to look in the mirror and not pinch all the fat on my body, I just want to say to myself one time "Hey, your not fat, your far from it"


I know you will be able to do this Tom. But you have to keep the fight going and not give in to those past thoughts you had about your body... Just STAY POSITIVE and keep your thoughts on your goal...

You will get there!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 7, 2004)

Everyone is so supportive...yay!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You need to work at your mind as well. As i said earlier, working with your body is easier than your mind. You need to stop telling yourself that you are fat. Because you are NOT fat.
> 
> If you were fat your bf % result would not be 8%. If you stop and go on a cut, you will only look worse and be more miserable. The right way is the opposite direction. By thinking about a cut you going in the wrong direction and making things worse.
> If people were making fun of you when you were fat, they will pick on the skinny guys as well. But they will stay away from you if you are bigger than them.


I know, my body image is distorted, but I just can't seem to get past that, I really really try but I can't.

 but the problem is, is that I don't want ot be bigger than them, I still wanna stay "skinny" but in a lean way.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Things will definately be a LOT better at 150. You will look a lot better and looking good leads to feeling good. You are scared to go back near your previous weight. But dont focus on the weight alone. This time you are doing it in a healthy way and will look much better. 160 with a high bf looks very different from 150 with a low bf.


  I know, they would look completly different...but I still don't want be that big, I think you people think my goals are different than what they are  , like those guys you showed me before, they were still to big for what I want to to be. Like I just finished watching Geri Halliwel's video for "it's raining men" (it was on much top tens "cover me up videos" , i didn't go searchng for it  ) and holy crap, she had the perfect body I kinda want to have, I was ready to kill someone!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> post pics with before and after measurements.


lol as soon as I can get a webcam or digital camera I will, and after I buy another tape measurer, my broke the second time I used it 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A good amount of muscle and low bf will get you looking like that. Cutting down to the bone will not.
> You need to have muscle to show muscle.


but I don't want to look like those guys  I still want ot be smaller than them, I can't see myself like that, nor is that my goal. Not saying it dosen't look good lol if it didn't I would be dissing practially everyone here, but that size isn't for me  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You mean you are not doing that now???!!!!
> DO IT NOW!!!! go out and have a cheat meal or two this weekend. Doing cheat meals on a bulk are ok. It is during a cut where you have to be extra careful. Besides it will help you mentally. Dont try and 'save' yourself for later. It will only result in wrong reasoning and a junk food eating binge. As you have said you have difficulty in controlling yourself. so do it now as you are stuffed, you will be less likely to overeat junk and you will feel better mentally .
> So get out there and grab some pizza or have a burger... now.. now.. NOW!!!


I just can't..really I can't the only way I can justify having a cheat is if I lose weight like I did the day before my thansgiving binge, but other than that I really can't cheat, i'd feel way to guilty and I'm even tempted to eat that stuff anyway, I don't look at food as pleasure but as energy I need to live.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cal dense meals would mean meals with more fats. First make sure your total macros are in check. Try and keep total fat at 30% or a bit under.
> 
> To make a cal dense meal, simply add more fat. How about some olive oil? For e.g., my last meal of the day before bed is 1cup cottage cheese + 1tbsp oilve oil. You can reduce the carbs a bit and get the extra cals from fats. But distribute the fats between meals. dont have one meal very high in fats and another extremly low.


Well I've decided to....(o god your gonna be some happy  ) completly remove cardio, o god I actually said it..
I really can't eat 3300 calories, I just can't yesterday I ended up throwing up NOT ON PURPOSE but because I was so stuffed but I still had 1 meal to eat, and after I ate it  , not to metnion I can't drink as much water when I'm eating htat much, before i was drink 6.5L but for the last week I've been drinkin gonly around 5L and yesterday I drank 4.5L , I can't fit it all in so I plan on goin gback to 2800 calories and taking away all cardio and I'll see what happens this week.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, i didnt look at your leg routine when i workes out those numbers. Your back is gettting hit fine, in that case. For bi's, you could do both 3/4 sets each. I dont think sldl's hit your bi's much.


 No prob, it was a very sneaky exercise 
As for abs, would obliques count as total sets?
cause I was thinking I could do 3 sets of Jacknide set - up, 3 sets of weighted crunches but that only leaves 2 sets for obliques...is that enough?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, too much drama going on there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok this is what happens, I finish at 7:30 run up stairs make my shake (since I make my breakfast shake the night before the containers being used to store that lol) then I drink it, by then it's 7:40, I then go downstairs get my clothes go back upstairs to the washroom, brush my teeth but noxema on (shut - up, I'm not sure if anyone else has had this problem but after I started eating more I've been breaking out in zits on my legs and back   it's really really gross but nothing seems to be helping  ) shower, get out dry off, use these acne wipe thingies, put on my skin firming lotion go downstairs blow dry my hair (10 minutes) then I fix my hair ( 5 minutes) and by then it's 8:15 - 8:20 , run up stairs re -fill my water bottle pack it in my book bag, pack my lunch, make my shake, gulp it down, run downstairs get a piece of gum, run upstairs get my coat and by then it's 8:30  
I have a busy morning, and I'm *not* cutting my hair  , without my hair I wouldn't be..me. When I was a kid my mom would shave my head and leave my bangs  , i look so incredably weird but she thought it looked cut on me and my brother   stupid bitch..anyways so I rebelled when I was in grade 7 and grew out my hair and spiked it, then I got ot lazy to cut my hair and started wearing it down and now it's a little bit past my ears witht he sides a bit fliped out, long hair just...suits me, I could never go back to short hair, never!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When you take new pics, use the same pose as the old ones. Then lay them out side by side to compare.


Thats what I'm saving up for a webcam/ or digital camera so I can start posting pics, I got those pics up because I borrowed my friends webcam while she had her uncles, but I can't re -borrow it becuase her uncle took his back and her boyfriend lives a while away do there ALWAYS on webcam, buit I will get some pics up one way or another.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, my mistake. But if you can get to 160/8%, you would look GREAT. Dont be afraid of that number (160lb). With a low bf you will look very good. I know you dont want to do that right now. But nothing like a long term goal to keep you going.


  like I said that would be way to big for me  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are putting on more than 3lbs per week, then i say reduce a bit and aim for under 2lb. But dont freak out with one weeks results. check it for a couple of weeks at least before deciding.
> If you are having trouble being stuffed all the time, reduce cardio until it is stopped first, then consider reducing food to a level where you can put on 1-2lb/week.
> Your body does not stop growing on the exercise day. It is still growing/healing for a few days after your wo. SO dont drop cals on off days. keep eating. It needs the food.


Well I'm aiming ofr 1lb a week, I was eating 2800 calories and only gain .5 lbs, so I increase cals to 3050 hoping I'd gain 1 pound but I still gained only .5 lbs so I increase it to 3300 -3400 calories and gained 4 lbs so I know it was mostly water weight.
ok I'll keep cals the same throughout the week


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> blowdrying and fixing your hair? come on.


Hey! you leave my preping time alone  
no but seriously I have to blow dry my hair cause it takes about my hair about an hour to dry on it's own, and I need to fix it after the blow drying, because well blow driers tend to "puff" my hair


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> i wouldn't cu tyour calories down too much just yet. i mean , you jsut went from like 126 - 130 in a month or so, that's not a lot at all. and you still have 30 more pounds to go, why would you thin about reducing the cals yet. "DO IT NOW!!!! go out and have a cheat meal or two this weekend. Doing cheat meals on a bulk are ok." - think about it....you know you want to...we all do it...peer pressure!


 peer pressure!
I know it was slow but that what I want, slow a steady gains 
But I really really can't have a cheat meal, I just can't I'm not at that point yet, besides it's not like I'm craving i or anything.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am not preassurising him. I am trying to tell him NOT to put preassure on himself by being so restrictive with his current diet and _*a cheat meal or two in a week *_will do him good rather than save it all for later and possibly go on a binge.


Don't worry I won't binge, I'm a very controlling person when it comes to my food, you tell me what to eat when to eat it and I will, except for cheat meals of course  
So if I say ok I'm gonna have a small mcflurry or something, I won't go in and decide last second to have a large, I'll stick to what I said before going in.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I posted this thread for you. This should blow your theory of 'i need to do cardio' out of the water.
> Does weight training result in cardiovascular activity?
> 
> This post is very approriate as well http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=809617&postcount=16


Thanks for this, it helped me in my decision to take it out


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about WHOLE eggs, lean red meats, drizzle walnut oil/olive oil onto salads, chick-peas....??


Well I should be good now because I've decreased my food, I was getting along fine with 2800 calories, still a little stuffed but not like eating 3300-3400 calories, I just can't eat that much or else I  .


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'll do you a deal - what about, after you finish adding mass you CUT so you hit 145? Then post some piccies and we can all see what you look like...
> 
> That means you will have to hit 150 during this bulk phase.... But is also means you are half way through the 'healthy weight range' that those doctors suggested (130 to 160).
> 
> Think about it...


 ugh..thats still to much..
How about I get to 140, then cut and I'll post pics and we can go from there, and I'll go on a lean bulk and gain like .5 lbs a week untill I'm happy, does that sound reasonable enough? 
I'd still be in a healthy weight range, I think it's Saphhire or soemthing that 5'6 and only 123 lbs , I'm only 5'7 - 5'8 and I'd be around 135 - 140 lbs, so thats still good.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am with you on this one - I do not agree with removing cardio all together. Although weight training does give you cardiovascular fitness I feel 2 or 3 sessions of cardio in the week i beneficial to your overall health and fitness goals. So I would keep those two sessions a week (just as long as you are not doing 'sneaky un-official cardio' sessions of 1 or 2 hour 'walks' as well  ).


 just after I decide to remove cardio completly someone agrees that cardio should still be in , I guess I can't please everyone.
but I'm jsut gonna try the no cardio, 2800 calorie thing htis week and see the results. 
I guess that means I could do my pilates and stomach vaccums in the morning hten and save time thorughout the day..would you say I shouls till have a post wokout shake after doing those? it's not that great of a workout, but the stomach vaccums are kinda tiring, I don't know 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is not just your hdight that can be altered by these things - your general 'filling out' and 'maturation' can be effected! Things like your organs, brain, endocrine (hormone) system, bones and *cough* reproductive system cough* are all stunted as well.
> 
> I have a male friend who is perpetually stuck in a pre-puberty state due to anorexia. His voice will never drop and he is never going to fully 'mature' physically or sexually due to the damage that his eating disorder did.


  well it's a good thing then I decided to gain some weight..
Poor guy I feel sorry for him.. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just be careful you do not do anything irreversable because, one day (although you do not think so now), you will be able to look in the mirror and like what you see and you will be able to 'like yourself' and you do not want to be stuck with life-long health concequences that will ruin your life and remind you of this distructive period you went through.


I really hope I will be able to do that one day, I don't see it anytime soon, but hopefully someday it'll happen. 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No one is suggesting that this mental battle is an easy thing to fight. It is not - and you are doing an amazing job in applying yourself so far. I am damn proud of you for all your efforts!
> 
> But you are going to have to work through these issues in some way and, although we can be here to help you, at the end of the day it is up to you to fight for your future...


Thanks Emma!  ..it's jsut that I feel like I'm letting you guys down sometimes but not wanting to gain all that weight. I know how much you guys want to see me reach that goal weight, but I just don't see myself having that type of body..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just keep eating 'on schedule'. Keep your healthy food 'routine' and keep modifying your behaviour to get away from the nasty trap of anorexia. Half of recovery is about teaching yourself to 'eat' again (to reverse the learnt behaviour of starving yourself and to un-link the guilt associated with eating).
> 
> It is also about training yourself to 'un-learn' the image of the 'ideal body' you developed so work on changing your thinking - FORCE yourself to admit that you are too skinny and you were SICK and FORCE yourself to NOT go back to that.
> 
> Thought and behaviour modification is one of the only ways to break the cycle of disordered eating you developed...


I know I still have a lot to learn and un - learn..if I would be able to  weigh 100 pounds without any consquences I would in a heart beat , not matter how much self restricitng I had to go through. I know thats a bad way to look at it but it's the truth


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - Anything would be bigger than the piccies you have up already... You are starved rat sized in those piccies.


I know, I look so much more different now compared to those pics, or at least I do to me  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You have to stop comparing yourself to what you were at your heaviest AND what you were at your lightest.
> 
> What you are working towards now is not anything like either of these things - and the lessons you have learnt about healthy eating and working out will STOP you from ever having to look like either of these people again.
> 
> ...


I'll never let myself look like what I did at my lightest  or my heaviest, I just won't allow myself I hated the way I looked I was just constantly depressed.
I just gotta focus On what my goals are, it's what keeps me going


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Everyone is so supportive...yay!


I know , I'm lucky ot have all of ya!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 7, 2004)

*November 6th*

*Training* - Rest Day

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
Meal 2 - Whey , Brown Rice
Meal 3 -Romaine lettuce, Bean Medley, Tuna, lemon juice, vinegar, ultra low fat miracle whip
Meal 4 - egg whites, fibre 1, walnuts, almond butter
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, carb counting tortilla wrap, tuna, brown rice
Meal 6 - rolled oats, whey
meal 7 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter

Can't really talk about my day yesterday, cause I got ot go to work in an hour, and i haven't showered or anything, just finished my leg workout and was replying to all your guy's replies  (if ya read this Jaim, I'll reply to your PM after I get home tonight)
I didn't really do anyhtin beside work and then after work I went out and saw "the incredibles"  that was such a damn funny movie, it was slow at the starting but it picked up alot half way through, it was an awsome movie  .
anyways got to go and get ready to work...ugh and I got to work Mon, and Tues too, cause I need extra money some I can get my multi vitamins and minerals and whey and I need to buy a web cam or digital camera, I'll have to look into that..it's gonna be a fun week  
O ya I have a new plan too (incase some people are too lazy to read through all those posts and quotes lol) I'm cuttin out all cardio so I can eat 2800 calories cause last night I as so stuffed but I kept putting it down and ended up throwin up, so Hopefully the no cardio and 2800 calorie thing will work, just gonna give it a try this week.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 7, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ugh..thats still to much..
> How about I get to 140, then cut and I'll post pics and we can go from there, and I'll go on a lean bulk and gain like .5 lbs a week untill I'm happy, does that sound reasonable enough?


Tom - that is lower than the value you were aiming for a few posts ago!! (143).

Humour me. Bulk up so you can cut to 145 pounds. That is still a full 15 pounds lighter than what I think you should be aiming for - and it is a 'compromise' being halfway through that healthy weight range that the doctors suggested for someone your height.

I mean - at the end of the day, what have you got to loose?? You hit 145 after your cut and, if you feel too heavy, just continue to cut down a little more.

But, for proper health you should NOT be aiming for anything less than 140 after your cut!



> I'd still be in a healthy weight range, I think it's Saphhire or soemthing that 5'6 and only 123 lbs , I'm only 5'7 - 5'8 and I'd be around 135 - 140 lbs, so thats still good.


Tom... Saphy is a girl! 

Girls have physiological characteristics that mean they will not weight as much as a man does of the same height (bone density and structure is different, body composition is different etc etc)!


145. 


You originally planned for 155 so 145 (after your cut) is pretty reasonable!



> just after I decide to remove cardio completly someone agrees that cardio should still be in , I guess I can't please everyone.
> but I'm jsut gonna try the no cardio, 2800 calorie thing htis week and see the results.


That is a full 500 cals less than what you are eating now... I would aim for 3000 cals and see how that goes. You can always decrease it further but you do not just want to cut off 500 cals from your diet - your body may not like it at all (metabolic slow down)...



> I guess that means I could do my pilates and stomach vaccums in the morning hten and save time thorughout the day..would you say I shouls till have a post wokout shake after doing those? it's not that great of a workout, but the stomach vaccums are kinda tiring, I don't know


I would still have a post-workout meal... A shake may not be absolutely necessary - but you should definately eat afterwards.



> Thanks Emma!  ..it's jsut that I feel like I'm letting you guys down sometimes but not wanting to gain all that weight. I know how much you guys want to see me reach that goal weight, but I just don't see myself having that type of body..


As I said before, it will take time for you to unlearn your learnt ideal body, but someday you are going to realise that what you want now (the longing you have for that 100 pound weight and the protruding bones) is not what you truely WANT at all - it is just something that you have attatched an importance too, something you are using to measure yourself against... You will soon see that what you actually want is completely different.

I just hope it does not take you too long - you are wasting precious years...



> I know I still have a lot to learn and un - learn..if I would be able to  weigh 100 pounds without any consquences I would in a heart beat


And this is the difference that another few years of recovery will make... At the moment the thing that is stopping you from reverting back to your old behaviours are the negative concequences of that weight... But you will eventually be driven by the POSITIVE EFFECTS of living a healthy life. These will drive you AWAY from going back to being a 'victim' of your own making...

It will take time Tom. But it will take less time if you ACTIVELY persue health (both mental and physical) and not just wait for things to 'get better' by themselves.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - that is lower than the value you were aiming for a few posts ago!! (143).


 I was aiming for 143 becuase of the 3 pounds of water weight I gained, but now that my cals are lower I should lose it..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Humour me. Bulk up so you can cut to 145 pounds. That is still a full 15 pounds lighter than what I think you should be aiming for - and it is a 'compromise' being halfway through that healthy weight range that the doctors suggested for someone your height.
> 
> I mean - at the end of the day, what have you got to loose?? You hit 145 after your cut and, if you feel too heavy, just continue to cut down a little more.
> 
> But, for proper health you should NOT be aiming for anything less than 140 after your cut!


I'm sorry guys...but I really think I'm gonna stop at 135 - 138lbs, I jsut need to, I'm gettin disgusted with my body. Besides ok lets say I do cut and you know what, you guys are 100% right and I do look worse (which you guys probably are) then I'll just go on another bulk, simple as that. But where as if I went up to the 140-150 lbs you guys want me to, and I feel I'm still to big even after my cut, then that means I've just got to cut for an even longer period of time and by then my bodyfat will be low enough that I cut lose anymore from that, so I'd turn to the muscle to lose.
So please Humor Me and just go with what I'm saying, I've lived my life doing what others wanted me to do, always never making myself a pirority but I need to do this for myself and noone else (  and don't say that, that statement is contradicting itself because if I was doing things for myself I wouldn't be  trying ot fit into society's ideal body image, but that's not true, I'm doing this for *me* , besides who do I even have to impress? noone but myself  ) 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom... Saphy is a girl!
> 
> Girls have physiological characteristics that mean they will not weight as much as a man does of the same height (bone density and structure is different, body composition is different etc etc)!


 wow I'm really embaressed!  I always thought that women and men basically had the same healthy weight ranges, but then again I knew that wasn't true  I guess I was just trying to reason as to why I was at 120 pounds, which BTW BMI thingies saying I was underweight , they say I was at the lightest of a healthy weight range :sheug: which I kinda believe because I know alot of guys who are the same height as me and weigh 120 lbs and they eat anything they want, not to mention they look fairly muscular.







			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You originally planned for 155 so 145 (after your cut) is pretty reasonable!


 no thats what you guy's orignal had planned out or thought I was aiming ofr  my goal was to reach 140 lbs *then* to go on a cut and lose myabe 6 pounds *at most* but it probably wouldn't have been that much, so I'm just cutting my goal down by 2-5 lbs :shrugs: not alot.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is a full 500 cals less than what you are eating now... I would aim for 3000 cals and see how that goes. You can always decrease it further but you do not just want to cut off 500 cals from your diet - your body may not like it at all (metabolic slow down)...


 ok, I'll increase to 3000, no biggie, I'll just add an extra 2 TBSP of almond butter  although I think I need to stop buying that stuff  , it's like 9 dollars a bottle  so It think I'm gonna go back to unsweetned BP , might be nice change anyways. 


 I would still have a post-workout meal... A shake may not be absolutely necessary - but you should definately eat afterwards.[/QUOTE]Well would there be any reasons not to have the shake? I jsut really love those shakes!  not to mention, if I had the money and if it wouldn't be a problem I'd make all my meals a shake  . Also would the banana still be benefical here, after all I'm not really exerting myself.
Crappy which reminds me I can't stop eating hte pear thingies just yet  , my mom's friend from work thats like my friend and is interested in my diet and exercise regiem remebered me saying I like pears so she went out and bought like a dozen of them becuase they were on sell (she lives in a town like 15 minutes away)   I was like "hanks!"thinking ot myself "hh crap what am I gonna do now?" Cause I was planning on getting some rasberries instead...so I was wondering if maybe instead of having my pear for meal 1 if it would be better if I moved it to the shake in meal 2 before I head to school?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As I said before, it will take time for you to unlearn your learnt ideal body, but someday you are going to realise that what you want now (the longing you have for that 100 pound weight and the protruding bones) is not what you truely WANT at all - it is just something that you have attatched an importance too, something you are using to measure yourself against... You will soon see that what you actually want is completely different.
> 
> I just hope it does not take you too long - you are wasting precious years...
> 
> ...


I know that type of body isn't what is healthly and wouldn't go back to that point, no matter how much I want to, there are times when I really wish thats how i was, but like I said I know thats not healthy and shouldn't be what I'm aiming for. Thats why ya guys gotta take my word for it that by saying I want to cut once I reach 135 - 138lbs dosen't mean I want to go back into that state, you guys are more than likely 100% right (like you guys always are!) that I still won't like my look after the cut, so I'll just go on a lean bulk and gain .5 - 1 lbs again but this time I'll have a lower bodyfat% and I can get a better idea as to what my body will look like after I'm done my bulk.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

*November 7*

*Training- *Leg day
5 minutes of *slow* cardio on my eliptical trainer as a warm-up
Squats - *95lbs* 3x8, 1x10 
Lunges - *85lbs* 4x16 (alternating legs)
SLDL- *95lbs* 2x10 , 2x8
Leg extension *45lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Lying Leg Curl *50lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Calf raises - *85lbs* 4x8

*The reason I can fit 5 lbs more on my bench for the lying leg curls is because if I use the 25lbs plates for the leg extensions my I can't really do proper form since the weights are larger*


*Diet - *
Meal 1 - Whey, pear, skim milk, thin rolled oats 
*Weights*
Post workout - banana, thin rolled oats, cinnamon, whey, skim milk
Meal 2 - tuna, brown rice
Meal 3 - chicken, carb counting tortilla wrap, lettuce, brown rice
Meal 4 - rolled oats, almond butter, whey
Meal 5- egg whites, canoil oil, fiber 1, walnuts
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, almond butter, fiber1


yesterday was so much nicer since I didn't have to eat so much and feel sick! I just felt great.
Nothing happened yesterday, just worked and talked to my mom about also working on mondays, and tuesdays since I need some more money. So thats gonna be fun  , although hopefully my dad has no cook to help me, so that would mean I get to cook  , I love the cooking part  time goes by so much faster, and it's not boring a reptitive.
I was really pissed though because I missed the Simpsons Halloween special last night! :explode:
Well today I woke up an extra hour early, not that I meant to, I just woke up feeling like there was stuff that must be done, or I was gonn abe late for school if I didn't wake up early or I was forgotting some homewrok etc. god I hate waking up at 4am espically since my room sin the basement, everything is so friggin creppy  , I keep seeing black/white shapes outta the corner of my eyes and when I was walking upstairs to my porch I swear I saw someone on my lawn wearing this bright red jacket walking towards the house  , I stopped dead in my tracks behind the door  then I relized I have an over active imagination and am a dumbass, so I went up stairs not looking back and turning everything light I was passed on  

I was doing my stomach vacuums this morning when I relized I have no idea how many of them I should be doing, I was just guessing doing 10 1 minute ones. and Knowing me I tend to overtrain my abs  so anyone know how mayny I should be doing? all the wbsite said was do 3 sets 3x a week , but how many reps are in one set? and holding it for a whole minute is 1 rep..so I'm completly clueless


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 8, 2004)

"well it's a good thing then I decided to gain some weight..
Poor guy I feel sorry for him.. " - you said this in regards to emma leigh's friend who is stuck in pre-puberty. However, you're the one who won't even take a cheat meal. YOu could end up as this guy. By doing what you're doing, you're preventing yourself from becoming a real man (in the physiological sense). You're not letting your body get to it's set point (the weight it's comfortable at). You're too young to be manipulating it like that. First, you want to get to 160, now it's 143.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yep i remember those pics , but they were even to big then what I want to be, remember my goal isn't really to have these huge arms or legs, "


They were not too big, Tom. I remember their stats. The first guy was about 150 and then second was 180. Both were your height and age group. Neither was competition size big. You were not sure about going to 180 and we decided to get to 150 and then reevaluate. 5.8/150 is NOT big.   
GO back and check that thread. If you dont have it, let me know and i shall look for them again.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> but I just want to be as lean as possible with a fair amount of muscle defintion."


At 8%bf you dont have very much to get lean in terms of loosing fat. You will loose some muscle and make those rolls look more visible as no amounting of cutting at 8%bf will make them less visible. But filling them out with muscle will.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I have to take advantage of my age and all the benefits that's why I was thinking if after I go to 143 and after I cut if I'm still not happy then I'll go on an extremely lean bulk and gain about .25 - .5 lbs a week untill I'm happy, "


That can be your long term goal. After you get to 150.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> even if it's just once, just to be able to look in the mirror and not pinch all the fat on my body, I just want to say to myself one time "Hey, your not fat, your far from it"


The less muscle you have, the more you will be able to pinch. As explained above, if you dont fill out the rolls with muscle then you will be able to pinch them a lot.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know, my body image is distorted, but I just can't seem to get past that, I really really try but I can't.!


You MUST try harder. As i keep saying. changing your body and diet is the easy part. You mind is the difficult part. But neither will happen on its own. YOU have to work at it. It will take time, but you can do it.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> but the problem is, is that I don't want ot be bigger than them, I still wanna stay "skinny" but in a lean way.!


Lean skinny is fine. and 150/8% is lean skinny. Sorry, but you wont be picking up any bodybuilding awards with those stats anytime soon.  so dont worry about being too 'big'   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know, they would look completly different...but I still don't want be that big, I think you people think my goals are different than what they are  , like those guys you showed me before, they were still to big for what I want to to be. !


read what i posted above about them again and again and look at the pics. Also dont forget. people can tend to look a bit big in pics.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Like I just finished watching Geri Halliwel's video for "it's raining men" (it was on much top tens "cover me up videos" , i didn't go searchng for it  ) and holy crap, she had the perfect body I kinda want to have, I was ready to kill someone!


Is she still whoring around?   What? she dosent have any hits of her own that she is trying to get one by remaking a classic? anyway i havent been watching mtv too much for a while now. too old for it   

She is a SHE = a GIRL!!! .. last time i saw her   
You cant compare her body to yours.   Go back to the pics of those guys. That is what you should aim for. :bounce:


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol as soon as I can get a webcam or digital camera I will, and after I buy another tape measurer, my broke the second time I used it .


  how did you mamage to do that?    i got 3 for a dollar from the dollar store. Mine are made of plastic and wouldnt break even if i hung myself by the neck using one of them. Well.. maybe it will, but they are not that weak.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> but I don't want to look like those guys  I still want ot be smaller than them, I can't see myself like that, nor is that my goal. Not saying it dosen't look good lol if it didn't I would be dissing practially everyone here, but that size isn't for me  .


Post pics and before/after measurements and let other members decide on how good your body look for an honest opinion.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just can't..really I can't the only way I can justify having a cheat is if I lose weight like I did the day before my thansgiving binge, but other than that I really can't cheat, i'd feel way to guilty and I'm even tempted to eat that stuff anyway, I don't look at food as pleasure but as energy I need to live.


You need to start working on that as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I've decided to....(o god your gonna be some happy  ) completly remove cardio, o god I actually said it...


YAY!!!   
Dont get me wrong. I am not saying cardio is bad. All i am saying is that your primary focus right now is to put on mass and anything that prevents you from doing that is an obstacle. Besides cardio does not really help in building mass. And there will be plenty of other opportunities for cardio when you change your routine in the future.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I really can't eat 3300 calories, I just can't yesterday I ended up throwing up NOT ON PURPOSE but because I was so stuffed but I still had 1 meal to eat, and after I ate it  , .


I know how that feels. It made me give up my bulk and go on a cut. But i needed it. 37" waist!   damn right i needed it. On my next bulk i am going to try a cal dense diet which i am presently working out.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> not to metnion I can't drink as much water when I'm eating htat much, before i was drink 6.5L but for the last week I've been drinkin gonly around 5L and yesterday I drank 4.5L , I can't fit it all in so I plan on goin gback to 2800 calories and taking away all cardio and I'll see what happens this week.


Water intake is mainly a giudeline. you dont have to guzzle it down to the last ml that you have read somewhere. someone at 5.8 and someone at 6.3 need different intakes of water, for example. 
I use my pee as a gauge.   If i pee and it has a strong color and odour(except first thing in the morning), then i know i havent been taking in much water. But if it is very light then i know that not many toxins are left over in my body to be flushed out.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'd still be in a healthy weight range, I think it's Saphhire or soemthing that 5'6 and only 123 lbs , I'm only 5'7 - 5'8 and I'd be around 135 - 140 lbs, so thats still good.:


Last time i checked sapphire's pics, she was a girl.. and i am sure still is!   You cant compare your body to ANY girls. So stop being a wanaba girl body. It aint gonna work for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thats why ya guys gotta take my word for it that by saying I want to cut once I reach 135 - 138lbs


If you get to 138 with a bf under 10% you dont really have much to cut further.   It is quite pointless, unless you are planning on a comp sometime soon.

So lets see now.
* The rolls are NOT fat but loose skin.   This you understand and agree.
* Cutting will not get rid of the rolls as they are not fat. This you understand and agree.
* Bulking will make the rolls appear less visible as you will fill them with muscle. This you understand and agree.
* Bulking keeps your body well fed leading to a healthy body and mind(coupled with a good exercise routine). This you understand and agree.
* Bulking to a decent level will make you look better than what you presently are.  This you understand and agree.
* maintaining a really low bf always is not a good thing.  This i hope you understand and agree.
* Getting competition size huge or anywhere near there will take several months and possible years.  This i hope you understand and agree.
* Newbie gains (which you are experienceing) do not last forever and eventually things will slow down.   This i hope you understand and agree.

So now i am still confused as to why you want to stop under 140?  
And why do you want to cut when you are under 10%bf and not planning to compete ?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

ok theres starting to be too many posts and quotes and replying to every little thing usually takes me about half an hour  so I'm just basically gonna sum it up

In the past I have said that my goal weight would be 140 lbs, and *maybe* if I liked how things were going I'd go to 150 , but I doubt it. I have *never* said that I wanted to be 160 pounds, and even after gaining all this weight I was still gonna lose about 6-10 pounds or enough untill my bodyfat % is around 4-5 ish (I know I know I'm not going into a comp, nor would I *ever* but I still want ot see how I would look witht hat low bodyfat %, then after I relize mybody can't take it, I'll put some fat on, no biggie).
But I do not like the way this bulk is going, the first 10 pounds were great, I never felt better, now I feel constantly sick, bloated, disgusted. I dread knowing that I have to eat again and am starting to be truned off of food completly again, just the thought of knowing I have to eat again turns my stomach (to the point where I've thrown up , *not on* *purpose, but because i was so full, my stomach couldn't handle my last meal and after I finished eating it, it came baack up on it own!) *I'm now 133.5 lbs, and none the new jeans i bought at the beginning of the school year fit me anymore, except one but there stil really really tight around the leg area, so I'm stuck wearing pyjama pants to school. 
The pictures of the guys BulkMeUp showed me were by no means "big" but they were to big for *me* . I do not want to look like that, I still want to be smaller and don't say I'm not in a healthy weight range, cause I know I am, if I wasn't then half the people at my school would be dead , or suffering from heart conditions etc. 
Now I've done what I set out to do, I have the size chest I want, a little bit bigger legs then what I wanted, an ass  my lats are showing, and my tris are more visible. The only thing that would really need improvment is my abs, but I'm 15 and I have all my life to worry about fixing that one particular area of my body.
Now within the next two - four weeks I'm going on a cut, am thinking about maybe carb cycling.
Later on tonight I'm going out and am going to get a webcam, or at least thats my plan, so I can post some one up to date pics.  , that'll be fun  
And as for wanting those girls bodies , I never said I wanted there exact bodies  , I said its a better idea as to what I want ot look like compared to other pics I've been shown.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

o and whoops I forgot to tell how my tape measurer got broken 
Well the one I have is from Zellers and was $3. Well it's got a button that you push and it retracts, but I jamed it and just left it and was gonna fix it later...well my friend came over and he likes to pick at stuff so he saw it and started fooling around with it, next thing i know I came back into my room (I went upstairs to make a meal) it's completly destroyed and spilt in two....he just looked at me and said "Opps" :explode: oo I was mad, but then it became funny and we laughed.

and Jaim I don't think that by eating a cheat meal it makes my a man (phycologically) there are tons of men out there that I'msure don't cheat, I jsut really have no craving for any type of food whatsoever, now if I did then that would be a different storry, you'd have a hard time keeping me away from them


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 8, 2004)

they all cheat sometime...even bulkmeup...


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 8, 2004)

i didn't say it would make you a man, i was implying that you're stunting you're homornal growth by not eating normally


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok theres starting to be too many posts and quotes and replying to every little thing usually takes me about half an hour  so I'm just basically gonna sum it up.



 YAY! i finally drove him crazy.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :In the past I have said that my goal weight would be 140 lbs, and *maybe* if I liked how things were going I'd go to 150 , but I doubt it. .


Ok ok ok... get to 140.. take the pix and lets see what you look like compared to the old pix.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 8, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> they all cheat sometime...even bulkmeup...


  yup! me is the biggest cheater this side of the planet!!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> they all cheat sometime...even bulkmeup...


 I know they all cheat, it's probably best for them, but I'm not them  , and I don't need to, simple, the thought of any food turns me off right now cause I'm always bloated/ full.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> i didn't say it would make you a man, i was implying that you're stunting you're homornal growth by not eating normally


sorry if I came off rude Jaim  didn't mean to. I know what ya meant, but theres no such thing as "normal" food. Back in the 1800's there growth wasn't stunted because they couldn't travel through time and eat McDonalds , and obestiy wasn't an epidemic back then.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> YAY! i finally drove him crazy.
> 
> Ok ok ok... get to 140.. take the pix and lets see what you look like compared to the old pix.


 don't worry I got the pics now, I've gotten even fatter than what I thought..I really don't think I'm at 8% bodyfat, and if I am, then I've got some serious loose skin.
Now maybe after you guys see the pics you'll agree I should probably cut a little.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

anyways heres the pics, as you can see I'm not as emancimated as you guys think and you can understand from where I'm coming from and understand why I want to cut, compare them to the pics in my gallery, my body has changed alot.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

heres the rest


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 8, 2004)

*Training* - pilates Day/Stomach vacuums

*Diet*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*pilates followed by 13 one minute stomach vaccums*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -whey, almond butter, rolled oats
Meal 3 - tuna, brown rice
Meal 4 - egg whites, fibre 1, walnuts, almond butter
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken , brown rice
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter

I missed my cardio so much this morning  , so I ended up doing alot of stomach vacuums, I'm not even sure how many I should be doing, anyone have any clue? I know I asked that before, but  noone answered 
I'm also not sure as to what my ab exercise should be tomorrow, I was thinkin maybe increase my reps and decrease my sets a little..that way I could do more different exercises to hit them all over.
Anyways I was out of it this morning I woke up early because I felt like there was stuff to do so all through school , I was so tired my eyes were red and droping, so people kept asking me if I smoked some dope  anyways I gtg and watch "the Swan" ooo I wish I could go on a show liek that so much!
I think my new plan is going to keep reducing my calories by 200 each week untill I reach 2300 calories (on week I'll have to reduce by 300) then I'm gonna go on a carb cycle and add my cardio and everything back in and see how that works.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 9, 2004)

your legs look like little toothpicks, lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Back in the 1800's there growth wasn't stunted because they couldn't travel through time and eat McDonalds , and obestiy wasn't an epidemic back then.


Dont forget that in addition to that back in the 1800's people worked very physical jobs as well. They didnt hang out at the mall or work mostly in offices sitting on their asses.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> anyways heres the pics, as you can see I'm not as emancimated as you guys think.


Nice jeans. But i dont think they are the result of your bulk.   
Yor chest looks ok(compared to the rest). But the rest of you still needs work.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and you can understand from where I'm coming from and understand why I want to cut,.


NO i dont understand as at 140 and under 10%bf there is nothing serious to cut. But you seem to want to do it desperately, so i say go for it. 
You havent done a cut before. no no no.. you havent.. what you have done is weight loss(loose fat+muscle). This will be your first real cut(loose fat keep muscle). You will have to lift as hard as you have been + eat less + cardio a bit(ONLY if you are not loosing 1lb/week). This is not as easy as it sounds as you are looking forward to eating less and going back to cardio. IN ALL CIRCUMSTANCES, WEIGHT TRAINING MUST NOT BE COMPROMISED. 
But you will quickly get tired of this and go back on a bulk.. no no no.. dont say you wont until you do a proper cut. It's gonna be fuuuuuuuuunn!!  

Besides if you are worried about that little quarter pounder hanging below your navel, boy you seriously need to stop worrying and get into a better frame of mind.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> compare them to the pics in my gallery, my body has changed alot.


i will do some comparison pics for you and post them later. are these all the pics (as well as the previous ones?). If not you can email them all to me and i will do the comparison pics for you. let me know. did you take before and after measurements? if so, then post them.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I missed my cardio so much this morning  , so I ended up doing alot of stomach vacuums, I'm not even sure how many I should be doing, anyone have any clue? I know I asked that before, but  noone answered


I dont do them. I tried to look for info about them for you but couldnt find any about recommended reps. It seems like it is one of those exercises that some say is good others say it is worthless.   
Maybe you could start a thread in the training section explaining what/how much you are doing and ask your question.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm also not sure as to what my ab exercise should be tomorrow, I was thinkin maybe increase my reps and decrease my sets a little..that way I could do more different exercises to hit them all over.


Arent your present sets intense enough? try increasing the reps to 10-12 or even 12-15 if increasing the weights is a problem.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> your legs look like little toothpicks, lol


Yep. Even KFC wouldnt look at your legs twice.  

*i gotta stop being such a post whore in your journal..  *


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 9, 2004)

You also need more lighting in the room where you're taking the pics. they're really hard to make out. I don't know why you guys are even discussing the cut now because you're not at where you have to be before you cut (160/150, right?). Don't get yourself so psyched up yet, you still have a ways to go.

bulkmeup is a post whore, lol


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> your legs look like little toothpicks, lol


quiet you   , at least there bigger than what they were before and got some more muscle on them


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont forget that in addition to that back in the 1800's people worked very physical jobs as well. They didnt hang out at the mall or work mostly in offices sitting on their asses.


I know, but still I'm almost 100% that if they had fast food back then, there'd still be alot of overweight people, I mean in one of Burger Kings combos there's 2005 calories, thats overkill.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nice jeans. But i dont think they are the result of your bulk.


 are you saying I'm skanky and wear too small of jeans?  they fit me perfectly (well they were a little big and I had to wear a belt) at the beginning of the school year, now there just..tight..I've resorted to wearing pyjama pants 4 outta the 5 days of school  


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yor chest looks ok(compared to the rest). But the rest of you still needs work.


I know, I know, after my cut I more than likely will go on another clean bulk and gain about .5lbs a week. that way I can feel I have more control as to how my body is shaping, and I won't have to eat as much so I'm not so full!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> NO i dont understand as at 140 and under 10%bf there is nothing serious to cut. But you seem to want to do it desperately, so i say go for it.
> You havent done a cut before. no no no.. you havent.. what you have done is weight loss(loose fat+muscle). This will be your first real cut(loose fat keep muscle). You will have to lift as hard as you have been + eat less + cardio a bit(ONLY if you are not loosing 1lb/week). This is not as easy as it sounds as you are looking forward to eating less and going back to cardio. IN ALL CIRCUMSTANCES, WEIGHT TRAINING MUST NOT BE COMPROMISED.
> But you will quickly get tired of this and go back on a bulk.. no no no.. dont say you wont until you do a proper cut. It's gonna be fuuuuuuuuunn!!
> 
> Besides if you are worried about that little quarter pounder hanging below your navel, boy you seriously need to stop worrying and get into a better frame of mind.


I don't think I'm below 10% body fat though, it's all...flabby now, my stomachs gotten bad 
I know I've never cut before, only like you said lost weight, thats why I'm a little excited. I know its goning to hell, but I'm up for it  , espically if I carb cycle and do caradio on no carb days  that will be fun   . I'll probably be cranky and moody alot.
I plan on going back to doing 3 sessions fo cardio a week, starting next week adding in one session, then in 2 weeks having 2 sessions and then on my third week I'll do a test run on my diet and do all 3 sessions of cardio , then the fourth week I'll be at 2300 calories and my cut will begin.
Don't worry I had no thought of ever comprimising my weight training, I'm not giving up the little bit of muscle I did gain.
I hope to god that "quarter pounder" below my navel goes away soon, I hate it so fucking much, if it wasn't for that my stomach would be relitivley flat and I wouldn't get so worked up over my stomach, and to make it worse thats the loose skin, so I know I can't fix it, only time and/or surgery can.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i will do some comparison pics for you and post them later. are these all the pics (as well as the previous ones?). If not you can email them all to me and i will do the comparison pics for you. let me know. did you take before and after measurements? if so, then post them.


Well I don't have my measurements from before...I'll look around and try to find my earlriest ones, then I'll go out and get a tape measurer tomorrow and measure myself thursday morning and tell ya guys.
those are all the pics I have of me before, but I own my own webcam now so I can take as many pics as possible, just really hard to get back shots  , so if you need some more jsut tell me what you want pics of and I'll try my best.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont do them. I tried to look for info about them for you but couldnt find any about recommended reps. It seems like it is one of those exercises that some say is good others say it is worthless.
> Maybe you could start a thread in the training section explaining what/how much you are doing and ask your question.


ok done 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Arent your present sets intense enough? try increasing the reps to 10-12 or even 12-15 if increasing the weights is a problem.


 well they were at 15 reps for eachs set, and I'd do 3 sets. So I increased the reps to 30 and decreased the sets to 2. it worked a little bit better,t hey hurt more at the end of it, for some I had to stop at 25 reps for a second.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. Even KFC wouldnt look at your legs twice.
> 
> *i gotta stop being such a post whore in your journal..  *


thank god KFC wouldn't look at my legs, some damn old man checking me out 

Ahh BulkMeUp your just a sloot in general  , besides if you didn't whore up my journal who would?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You also need more lighting in the room where you're taking the pics. they're really hard to make out. I don't know why you guys are even discussing the cut now because you're not at where you have to be before you cut (160/150, right?). Don't get yourself so psyched up yet, you still have a ways to go.
> 
> bulkmeup is a post whore, lol


I know, I tried to get the lightting as best as I could! it was either really dark, or really light pics  but I'll try better next time.

I'm cutting becauase I need to Jaim  , I'm eating so much that I'm starting ot get sick of food all together, I need a break  . Besides I always wanted to try carb cycling out before, I thought that it was as tupid idea untill I started reading into it more  
as for the 150/160, I'm never gettin that big, the *most *I would go to 140, no  more


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 9, 2004)

*Novemeber 9*

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Ab Day

Bench Press *70lbs* 1x7 *65lbs* 1x12 1/2 *70lbs* 1x5, *65lbs*  1x 8, 1x 5
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x20 *15lbs* 3x12 
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x10 *5lbs* 3x8
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x14 *20lbs* 3x10
Weighted Jacknife sit-up *15lbs* 1x25
Weighted curnch - *35lbs* 1x30
Weighted Jacknife sit-up *15lbs* 1x30
Weighted crunch *35lbs* 1x30
Side Bends *40lbs* 1x 20 each side


*Diet*
Meal 1 - whey, skim milk, pear, thin rolled oats
*workout*
Post workout - banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
meal 2 - unsweetned PB, whey, rolled oats
Meal 3 - Bean Meadly, romain lettuce, lemon juice, tuna, vinegar, ultra low fat miricle whip
meal 4 - fiber 1, egg whites, canoil oil, almonds, unsweetned BP
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap , romain lettuce,chicken, brown rice
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, Unsweetned BP

Workout was alright, since I woke up 40 minutes late this morning 
My parents are getting a divorce, or at least I think they are  they got in this big fight apparently (I was asleep) and my dad wants a divorce...dosen't surprise me, they never sleep in the same bed, my mom sleeps in my sisters room and my dad in theres , not to mention my mom has been leaving the house and partying with her friends and won't come home untill the next morning, and my dad only taks to me about how fucked up mom is and how she dosen't want to work and how he works for the entire family and he dosen't need to work as hard as he does   
They didn't bother telling me but they told my brother and my sisters, but not me. My mom wants to move to Calgary apparently and she said she's taking me and my brother since were her sons and not my fathers (really he's my step -father, but I never talk to my father since he walked out on me when I was 3 , and now he's in rehab or jail or somepalce becasue he's a drug dealer...not sure if I already explained all this to you guys  ) . But theres no way in hell I'm moving to Calgary, my life is down here, with all my friends, I should not be expected ot completly change my lifef around and be miserable becuase she wants to move, I'm jsut not moving period , I'll stay with my step-dad , unless of ocurse he says I never loved you and you just came along with oyur mother so get the hell outta my house..wouldn't surprise me too much if he did  ...I'll live with a friend if I have too.
anyways I gtg and do homework because I fell asleep after school, I've been doing that alot lately  anyways..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> are you saying I'm skanky and wear too small of jeans?  :.


Now remember, you said that not me.   
I have stopped buying clothes for the past year or so, unless necessary. I found that i couldnt get into some and had used them only a few times. I am not letting go of my new muscle, so i have to let go of the clothes. Waste of money.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know, I know, after my cut I more than likely will go on another clean bulk and gain about .5lbs a week. that way I can feel I have more control as to how my body is shaping, and I won't have to eat as much so I'm not so full!.


That sounds like a very good idea for a long term goal.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I don't think I'm below 10% body fat though, it's all...flabby now, my stomachs gotten bad .


Dont worry too much about that. Guys with a low bf that you see in magazines and comps are not like that year round. It is only done for that specific period in time. Dont use it to preassure yourself to always look like that.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know I've never cut before, only like you said lost weight, thats why I'm a little excited. I know its goning to hell, but I'm up for it  , espically if I carb cycle and do caradio on no carb days  that will be fun   . I'll probably be cranky and moody alot..


I have never done the carb cycling thing. I see no reason to bother. I even gave up my HIIT on this cut since with my weight training and diet i have been steadily able to loose ~1lb/week. So i decided, why bother?   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I plan on going back to doing 3 sessions fo cardio a week, starting next week adding in one session, then in 2 weeks having 2 sessions and then on my third week I'll do a test run on my diet and do all 3 sessions of cardio , then the fourth week I'll be at 2300 calories and my cut will begin..


Have you tried HIIT? if you are able to do it on your equipment, give it a try. Big advantage is that it is a real time saver. Something that should help you during your morning drama.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> on't worry I had no thought of ever comprimising my weight training, I'm not giving up the little bit of muscle I did gain..


  Thats the spirit. Dont simply look to maintaining. look to getting bigger. I know you said that you dont want to, but trust me, the bigger you get the more difficult it gets. Getting bigger is not as easy as it sounds, getting fatter is.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I hope to god that "quarter pounder" below my navel goes away soon, I hate it so fucking much, if it wasn't for that my stomach would be relitivley flat and I wouldn't get so worked up over my stomach, and to make it worse thats the loose skin, so I know I can't fix it, only time and/or surgery can..


Dont worry too much about it. i have a similar problem. There is always a blob of fat in that spot that refuses to go away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Well I don't have my measurements from before...I'll look around and try to find my earlriest ones, then I'll go out and get a tape measurer tomorrow and measure myself thursday morning and tell ya guys..


ok.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :those are all the pics I have of me before, but I own my own webcam now so I can take as many pics as possible, just really hard to get back shots  , so if you need some more jsut tell me what you want pics of and I'll try my best.


I will work with what there is presently. Hopefully i should be able to get it done this weekend.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> thank god KFC wouldn't look at my legs, some damn old man checking me out :


  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ahh BulkMeUp your just a sloot in general  , :








If you were above 18, i would be a lot worse.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> besides if you didn't whore up my journal who would?


Maybe someone with an ... ummm.. 9" bicep?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But theres no way in hell I'm moving to Calgary, my life is down here, with all my friends, ..


Hope things change for the better for you on the homefront.
Dont be too hung up on being with your present friends. Things do change. People move for various reasons. You might move to university in a different city (I hope you plan on going to university). Your circle of friends is likely to keep changing.   
.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> anyways I gtg and do homework because I fell asleep after school, I've been doing that alot lately  anyways..


Thats because of inadequate sleep. Remember i said that if you dont rest, you body will demand it. Rest is NOT a bad 4 letter word. You need it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, i found some time to do the pics for you today. I had to reduce the new ones to make then a similar size as the old ones to make a better comparison.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Now remember, you said that not me.
> I have stopped buying clothes for the past year or so, unless necessary. I found that i couldnt get into some and had used them only a few times. I am not letting go of my new muscle, so i have to let go of the clothes. Waste of money.


 my problem is my legs, there alot bigger than what they were so it's really tight in the leg area and the waist part isn't any better. But I will fit back into my skanky jeans! ....I have to cause my mom won't buy me anymore   the cut will hopefully fix that a little, at elast to the point were there bearable, they don't have to be that comfortable..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That sounds like a very good idea for a long term goal.


yup, I just want ot gain the muscle really slowly so I'll know when I have enough for my likings  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry too much about that. Guys with a low bf that you see in magazines and comps are not like that year round. It is only done for that specific period in time. Dont use it to preassure yourself to always look like that.


I know they all don't look like that all the time, I did at one point, but now I know better...it would be nice though if you could look like that all the time though  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have never done the carb cycling thing. I see no reason to bother. I even gave up my HIIT on this cut since with my weight training and diet i have been steadily able to loose ~1lb/week. So i decided, why bother?
> 
> 
> Have you tried HIIT? if you are able to do it on your equipment, give it a try. Big advantage is that it is a real time saver. Something that should help you during your morning drama.


Well I want to try everything out eventually, and the carb cycling thing sounds pretty interesting, not to mention no carb days are gonna be fun  , but I'm up for the challenge. I was planning on doing my cardio on no carb days, and my weights on low carb days, except for either Leg Days, or Chest/Tricep/Ab Days, I'd do a High carb day for one of them. Leg days because well...leg days are brutual so I'll need allt he energy I can get! And the Chest/Tricep/Ab day because I still want my abs to develop more to fill int hat loose skin a little bit. So I'm still not sure when my high carb day should be...unless I moved my abs to my leg days? ..nah my legs would be to sore to do weight Jackknife sit-ups  I'll figure it out later..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats the spirit. Dont simply look to maintaining. look to getting bigger. I know you said that you dont want to, but trust me, the bigger you get the more difficult it gets. Getting bigger is not as easy as it sounds, getting fatter is.


Well I'm gonna get to the size I want to be and then try and to maintain it...I mean the bigger you are = increase in metabolism, I've notice this, I never would have been able ot get away with eat 3300 calories a day and gaining only 1 pound a day. But thats my problem, I don't want to eat that much!, I would like to maintain at 2300 calories, but thats what I'm gonna cut with. Who knows maybe I'll need less, I hope so because that would mean I should maintain my weight at 2800 calories, which I really really can't keep eating everyday for the res tof my life...



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry too much about it. i have a similar problem. There is always a blob of fat in that spot that refuses to go away.


Ugh don't ya just hate that blob! no matter wha tya do it just stays there  , but mark my words one day it will be gone for me!  even if it means a tummy tuck, I will get rid of it  ...just need to get the money, hey maybe I could do what girls do to get free boob jobs and say that because of this my life is constantly stressed because i"m always worrying about it..  I could always try..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> BulkMeUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope things change for the better for you on the homefront.
> Dont be too hung up on being with your present friends. Things do change. People move for various reasons. You might move to university in a different city (I hope you plan on going to university). Your circle of friends is likely to keep changing.


Well I'm not exactly sure if they are or not, like I said they never talked to me but they told my sisters and brother which is strange because they *always* tell me this kind of stuff first, since I'm the oldest. Yesterday my mom seemed in a really better mood, but my dad was just a cranky ass mofo, fliped out at me because I forgot my home key and I was locked outta the house, so I told him to just stfu and I'm sorry if I'm not perfect and if I make little mistakes like everyone else. They flip out at me for the most littlest things, like I should be absoultly perfect, compared to my brother who now jigs school with his friends and all they tell him is that they don't like who he hangs out with...thats it!   But if *I *ever did something like that, they'd kill me.

 I can't make new friends, I've never had to make friends on my own before, it's always been that one of myfreinds, will make friends with someone else and they'll just eventually start hanging out with us. I couls never walk up to some random person and start a conversation. So I've had the same group of friends since elementary/Junior high.
As for college, I do plan on going, but I'm going to move out with my best friend and my friend/her boyfriend. And were all gonna go to the same college, I really couldn't imagine my life without her, we just understand each other all the time, and we can relate and help each other out to so many things, she's the only one i could tell I was gay to, and probably will be the only one, or at least for a long long time.

.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats because of inadequate sleep. Remember i said that if you dont rest, you body will demand it. Rest is NOT a bad 4 letter word. You need it.


Or it could be inadequate amount of caffeine 
no I know, for the last little while I've only been able to get 6 hours of sleep, but this long weekend (don't got school Thurs or Fri) will fix things for me


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, i found some time to do the pics for you today. I had to reduce the new ones to make then a similar size as the old ones to make a better comparison.


Ok thanks  , really appreciate it.

Ugh my stomach got really bad  , I think it might be a combination of me doing that first set of pics in the morning and the other set at night. Not to mention my stomach always felt kinda concaved because I'd eat so little, but now I'm always bloated and my stomach is always sticking out.
At least my arms and chest grew (legs and back did too, just didn't take pics before hand) , even if it was a little, they still grew


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

*November 10*

*Training* - pilates Day/Stomach vacuums

*Diet
**5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, 
*pilates followed by 5 one minute stomach vaccums*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -whey, pear, rolled oats
Meal 3 - tuna, romain lettuce, Bean Meadley, lemon juice, vinegar
Meal 4 - egg whites, fibre 1, almonds, canoil oil
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken , brown rice
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, unsweetened PB, almonds

Well yesterday I couldn't eat meal 2 exactly on time because of this Remeberance day service in the attortorium, I had my shake in my bookbag but forgot all about it!  so I drank it during art class, and the moment I took it out everyone in the class stared at me, and was like "what is that" even the teacher  , so I was like whey, rolled oats, water and a pear so everyone was really grossed out then Jennifer said "You guys don't even know half of it, he's wrose than a women when it comes to his weight" I was thinking "thanks Jen  " so everyone jsut sat there and stared at me watching me drink this shake, literally they all just stared at me, it was really uncomfortable  . So then after that I took out my 1.5 litre water bottle (that I bring everyday) and some people noticed it and said "holy crap your gonna have to piss likea race horse after that" then I said, yup, but I'm use to it I drink 4 of these a day, so I shocked them a little bit  , then they stared going on about how they didn't drink that much in a week, and how they could chug down a litre of milk..
anyways then at lunch the red haired flamer wanted to talk to Diane (my best friend) we knew what it was about though.
He asked her if I was gay and she said "Well he tells me everything ans he didn't say anything like that to me, so he's probably not" (even though she's the only one that knows I'm gay  we figured it be easier to be rejected by a guy that was straight, then to knwo I was gay and just didn't like him) , then he asked if he would ever have a shot with me , so she said ugh I don't know..no, no you probably wouldn't, then he asked her how I'd react if he told me, and her not wanting to say I'd flip out at him said "well Idon't know, you never know how someones gonna react to something untill you tell them" so I think he's gonna lay off now, or will just be too embarressed to do anyhting about it.
Moving on, I feel asleep after school again today  , I tried to stay awake and watch Montel Williams and Silvia Browne (that girls fingernails are crazy scary  ) but I couldn't and curled into a little ball  , god I hate winter so fucking much, I'm always cold as it is, so now I'm just freezing! all the time! When people think it's super hot, I think the temp is just normal, when they think the temp is normal, I'm cold, and when there cold I'm freezing my ass off    hate winter so much.
so then I woke up in time to watch smallville  , jebus I could watch that show over and over and over.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't understand why you're already talking about the cut when you haven't even gotten to 150-160...YOU DON'T HAVE ANY FAT TO CUT, LOL!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hey maybe I could do what girls do to get free boob jobs and say that because of this my life is constantly stressed because i"m always worrying about it..  I could always try..


Careful, you might end up with a pair of boobs under your navel!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> you can always think of me as 18 , I probably hear worse on a daily basis at school, there are some really really dirty minded people there, and of course I'm friends with the majority of them  :


  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nah I don't whore up journals, I whore up people


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 11, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok thanks  , really appreciate it.
> 
> Ugh my stomach got really bad  , I think it might be a combination of me doing that first set of pics in the morning and the other set at night. Not to mention my stomach always felt kinda concaved because I'd eat so little, but now I'm always bloated and my stomach is always sticking out.
> At least my arms and chest grew (legs and back did too, just didn't take pics before hand) , even if it was a little, they still grew


Your stomach filled out. On the downside, there go your chances of playing the alien in the next alien movie.   

But the rest of you needs a lot of work. One way to judge is when people look at you they immediately wonder or ask if you work out. Presently, they probably ask if you being fed!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you're already talking about the cut when you haven't even gotten to 150-160...YOU DON'T HAVE ANY FAT TO CUT, LOL!!!


 because I don't want to be 150-160 lbs. I do have some fat to cut on, around my stomach and legs, it's not like I'm gonna cut and lose like 20 pounds Jaim, I'm gonna keep track of my bodyfat % make sure I'm losing fat and not muscle, and I'm probably only ognna lose like..I don't know 4-6 lbs?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

hehe,  Tom B is paranoid of fat just like me.

(high five) I'm not alone.

You don't need a cut though dude.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Careful, you might end up with a pair of boobs under your navel!


 now that would be interesting 


I wonder though if I could seriously do that, I was talking to someone I work with about getting my lip pushed down (its goes a little high whenever I smile so it shows my gums) and she said that it shouldn't cost much, or I could just do that stress thing cause thats what alot of people do to get plastic surgery
I really doubt I could afford a tummy tuck, they cost like $4000-$8000   , better start saving now...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 11, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your stomach filled out. On the downside, there go your chances of playing the alien in the next alien movie.
> 
> But the rest of you needs a lot of work. One way to judge is when people look at you they immediately wonder or ask if you work out. Presently, they probably ask if you being fed!


  crap I really wanted to kick the crap outta those predators , cause you know if that stupid chick wasn't there, they woulda kicked ass! ...which reminds me I still need to see the second predator movie. which reminds me again there making a new predator movie where the humans go to the predator planet or something and wag war on them  ahh theres gonna be so much blood. anyways..
 everyone knows i'm being fed! they ask how come I eat so much, and how come I eat weird foods, and how come I don't eat junk food.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

*Training-Shoulder/Back/Bi Day*
Military Press *40lbs* 1x14 , *45lbs* 3x9
Seated DB Press *10lbs* 1x14 , *15lbs* 3x10
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x10
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
Shrugs *75lbs* 1x14 , *85lbs* 3x10
BB curl *40 lbs* 1x14, *50lbs* 3x8
Hammer Curls *20lbs* 1x28 , *25lbs* 3x16 


*Diet-*
Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2 - brown rice, chicken, carb coutning tortilla wrap, lettuce
Meal 3 - pear, whey, rolled oats
Meal 4 - egg whites, canoil oil, almonds
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, tuna, Bean Meadley, vinegar, lemon juice, almonds
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almonds


Workout was great thanks to BulkMeUp's suggestion, moving my shoulders to my back day was a great idea  
2 more weeks untill my cut, I think I'll start duing up the diet tomorrow and post it and find out if I need to change anything up.

Yesterday was boring as hell!  , first I woke up did my workout ate showered, you know all that great stuff, then I sat down and relized I had to wait till 4 before I go to work...so what did I do? Went to sleep for 3 hours  even though I got 8 hours of sleep the previous night, I reverting back into my old way  I'd sleep for like 15 hours a day  
got up at 3:45pm   still haven't eaten meal 3 , or packed meal 4 to bring to work with me so I'm running around the kitchen crazy like, then my mom says you don't have to work today, it's really slow in the restaurant because of rememberance day, if your father had the time back you would have closed the restaurant. But you could work tomorrow because we'd need you then. So today I think I'm gonna work a 9 hour shift, just because I have nothing better to do.
Anywasy so all last night I was bored as hell, becasue i wasn't at work, mad as hell, becasue our fucking shit ass small town theatre still hasn't gotten "the Grudge" in    oo so pissed about that. So then I went up to my mom and asked jokingly if she could drive me to Moncton (45 minute drive away) so I could see "the grudge" and she said   hmmm let me think about it, I'd just need to get someone to drive us up there because I don't drive in the dark (which is retarded if you ask me)   I was in shock becasue she *never ever* does anything like this, so my hopes were up but then later she said she couldn't because there just wasn't enough notice, and that maybe she could take us saturday. So I was okay with that, so then my friend and I (  proper English) were gonna go out to blockbuster and rent "Halo 2" but being hte fuck nuts our blockbuster is they had like maybe 5 copies and all were gone  , so it wasn't a good night. So I went home watched the O.C. and went to bed. My god my life is so full of excitment


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hehe, Tom B is paranoid of fat just like me.
> 
> (high five) I'm not alone.
> 
> You don't need a cut though dude.


 where'd this post come from  didn't see it

 I was so scared I was gonna get fat on this bulk, and my stomach did  
Like you said paranoid of fat  so I need to go on a little cut and get rid of some of the stuff I gained around my stoamch...I can't believe how much my stomach changed , I get my bodyfat% tested Tues. so I'll find out ho wmuch I gained I'm expecting maybe around 10-11%?  I'll find out when I get there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I wonder though if I could seriously do that, I was talking to someone I work with about getting my lip pushed down (its goes a little high whenever I smile so it shows my gums) and she said that it shouldn't cost much, or I could just do that stress thing cause thats what alot of people do to get plastic surgery:


  
Dont start thinking about things so drastic. Even if you do get it fixed, you will find something else to whine about. People are never satisfied. Make them all blond blue eyed and put them in a place which is sunny and warm, and they will then complain that things are soooo boring and everrrrrything is always the same... People are neeeeever satisfied.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I really doubt I could afford a tummy tuck, they cost like $4000-$8000   , better start saving now...


I am sure later in life you will laugh at yourself that you even considered this. Since you are starting out a young age by eating well and exercising, you will have a great body by the time you get to young adulthood. 
You will have all them dizzy twinks falling all over themselves over you.   Give it time and work on that bulk... yes i said bulk!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You don't need a cut though dude.


If tom got a dollar everytime someone told him that, he would have enough for that tummy tuck by now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> crap I really wanted to kick the crap outta those predators , cause you know if that stupid chick wasn't there, they woulda kicked ass! ...which reminds me I still need to see the second predator movie. which reminds me again there making a new predator movie where the humans go to the predator planet or something and wag war on them  ahh theres gonna be so much blood. anyways...


Oh, didnt hear they were doing that. That movie was ok. I was referring more to the alien movies (my fave: Alien2) with Sigourney Weaver
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ahhhh Sigourney... now there is a woman of substance!!   She can really kick Alien butt. Hell, she can kick my butt anytime, anyday and in any number of ways and i still wouldnt get enough.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training-Shoulder/Back/Bi Day*
> Workout was great thanks to BulkMeUp's suggestion, moving my shoulders to my back day was a great idea


I am glad it worked for you. But remember bigger muscle first. So do your back first.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> [2 more weeks untill my cut, I think I'll start duing up the diet tomorrow and post it and find out if I need to change anything up.


Christmas is gonna be fuuuuunnn with everyone pigging out on holiday food   and you having to restrict yourself  . Yes we know you have dieted before    but this is your first cut. It is different.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont start thinking about things so drastic. Even if you do get it fixed, you will find something else to whine about. People are never satisfied. Make them all blond blue eyed and put them in a place which is sunny and warm, and they will then complain that things are soooo boring and everrrrrything is always the same... People are neeeeever satisfied.


 well I'm blonde haired with blue eyes...expect I'm stuck in a fucking freezing cold place 
I really need a tummy tuck heres some pics of my loose skin, if I could get rid of that, I think I'd finally be happy with my body. But I gotta give my body time for that, not sure if I will really need a tummy tuck, my body might be able to handle it, itself. Right now I thnk I'm having my growth spurt   (I don't want to be taller, I like my height) , I was walking into our kitchen and I bumped my head into the sign handing off the top of the doorway (which has never happened to me before) so I went and measured myself and I grew an inch..well I guess witht his growth spurt it'll fix my loose skin a little..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am sure later in life you will laugh at yourself that you even considered this. Since you are starting out a young age by eating well and exercising, you will have a great body by the time you get to young adulthood.
> You will have all them dizzy twinks falling all over themselves over you.  Give it time and work on that bulk... yes i said bulk!!


 it won't matter how great my body is, people would never be falling over dizzy over me  , I may be able to change my body but I can't change this cursed face I got


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If tom got a dollar everytime someone told him that, he would have enough for that tummy tuck by now.


 I'd have enough for my tummy tuck and all the plastic surgery I could handle


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh, didnt hear they were doing that. That movie was ok. I was referring more to the alien movies (my fave: Alien2) with Sigourney Weaver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well thats what my friend told me they were doing at least, but I'm not expecting it, since my friends a bit 
I'd much rather watch an alien movie than a predator movie anyday, my fave was #2 also  
1st was okay, I hated the 3rd and the 4th was really good too.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am glad it worked for you. But remember bigger muscle first. So do your back first.


crapers  , I can never get it right!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Christmas is gonna be fuuuuunnn with everyone pigging out on holiday food  and you having to restrict yourself  . Yes we know you have dieted before  but this is your first cut. It is different.


 well I'm not gonna be cutting that long 
I'll probably be finished before xmas, espically if I loose some water weight, remember I'm not cutting for long.
and even if I am off my cut by xmas I doubt I'll have any...but who knows I might be convinced  doubtful though. The only hard part will be my mom getting mad for me not eating any


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well I'm blonde haired with blue eyes...expect I'm stuck in a fucking freezing cold place :


See, you have got half of what i explained and you are already complaining.   See what i mean.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I really need a tummy tuck heres some pics of my loose skin, :


Really. Dont fuss too much about it. It is not bad at all. It will go away. Dont forget you are 30+lbs lighter than you were and you lost not only fat but also muscle. So there is nothing to fill it out. But with a decent bulk, in time and your growth spurt, things wil change.
5.8 is not bad, but a few more inches (in height   )are fine too.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : it won't matter how great my body is, people would never be falling over dizzy over me  ,:


  Dont be too hard on yourself. With a great bod, guys will fling themselves at your feet!!


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :: I may be able to change my body but I can't change this cursed face I got


Dont even think about doing a Michael Jackson.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well thats what my friend told me they were doing at least, but I'm not expecting it, since my friends a bit .


Maybe it is just that your friend wants to see it happen. AVP was ok, watchable, entertaining. But not great. I wouldnt put it near any of the Alien movies. I think they knew they didnt have much for a really good movie. But they didnt do a bad job of it. I guess they tried to get as much an audience as possible, so they went for a PG rating. Notice how there was no scene where they showed any human getting killed? It was all in the background or a streak of blood. Unlike the alien movies where it chomped on people until they were ground beef! Besides i was a bit disappointed that they made the Aliens in AVP kinda dumb killing machines. In the Alien movies they were awesome, fearsome killing machines but with some cunning. They sometimes had to be outfoxed to be killed. I could go on and on.. but oh well. Hopefully if they make an AVP2 it will be better.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I'd much rather watch an alien movie than a predator movie anyday, my fave was #2 also
> 1st was okay, I hated the 3rd and the 4th was really good too.


Yeah. 1st was the classic. Second was great. I too was not very impresed with the 3rd. Not that it was a bad movie, but i didnt like it very much compared to the others. 4th was good. Sigourney is said to have commented that a 5th is not likely.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well I'm not gonna be cutting that long
> I'll probably be finished before xmas, espically if I loose some water weight, remember I'm not cutting for long.
> and even if I am off my cut by xmas I doubt I'll have any...but who knows I might be convinced  doubtful though. The only hard part will be my mom getting mad for me not eating any


Thats a good idea. Take the christmas/new year week or so off. I plan to do the same. Eat some christmas cake. I dont mean a slice or two, i mean the the size of a brick! but not all at once, though.   
mmmmm.. christmas cake.. i loooove it. i have heard every joke there is about it, but i still love it.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 12, 2004)

Given your history...it is my feeling that you may regress. I mean, you just got out of hospital, and you're already super psyched about losing weight. I don't like where this is going...
 --> j-me's concerned face regarding tom's future


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Given your history...it is my feeling that you may regress. I mean, you just got out of hospital, and you're already super psyched about losing weight. I don't like where this is going...
> --> j-me's concerned face regarding tom's future



Bump on this.

I am not liking this at all - Hence me not posting in your jounal much anymore (along with me having no time). Your mental health is a little unstable and you being so blindingly driven towards doing this cut is too pathological for my liking. 

So I think you either have to turn around and address the issues of your body-image dismorphia yourself or you NEED to go and get some professional help. I don't want to sit here and repeatedly type in what you already know, deep down, is true - You are still sick. The fact that you are 'bending over to create fat rolls' so you can justify your opinion (that is - that you are 'fat') is proof enough of this. Also, as jaim said - the fact that you are sooo excited about 'cutting' speaks volumes in itself.

But you don't want to listen to anyone when it comes to the issues of your weight and BF or your lack of actual 'drive' towards true health. You are still too focused on 'being thin' and you just want to keep doing what you are doing. And that is up to you at the end of the day so nothing I say is going to change that.

But - I will warn you. This cut will not be effective. You will end up just loosing weight and not really loosing a lot of BF. As your body is so low in weight (low muscle mass) and you do not have a lot of BF to begin with, your body will drop a much higher proportion of muscle to fat than someone who has more mass. It is just not going to respond in a positive way because it is still way too 'stressed' to WANT to cut up properly.

Anyway - I would have hoped that an intellegent young man like yourself would be a little more sensible....

Just some of my thoughts...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> See, you have got half of what i explained and you are already complaining.  See what i mean.
> 
> Really. Dont fuss too much about it. It is not bad at all. It will go away. Dont forget you are 30+lbs lighter than you were and you lost not only fat but also muscle. So there is nothing to fill it out. But with a decent bulk, in time and your growth spurt, things wil change.
> 5.8 is not bad, but a few more inches (in height  )are fine too.


I know it's not as bad as most other peoples loose skin, it's most noticable when I'm sitting and bending over, it's not *that* bad when I'm standing, but I hate it being there all the same 
But hopefully like you said it'll get better.  I don't want to be any taller,  o well, if my bodys having a growth spurt I can't change that, just hopefully it's only a few inches.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont be too hard on yourself. With a great bod, guys will fling themselves at your feet!!
> 
> Dont even think about doing a Michael Jackson.


 Micheal Jackson! what ever happened to that guy, did he loose that case thingy? Thats just fucking gross, not to mention it's true because my and my friend were reading the police paper thing from the first case against him and in the kid's statement he told them about a certain mark on his....hmm 3" bicep   , and they had a look and it was there    so wrong.

As for having the words Me , Great bod, Guys flinging themselves should never be put together cause it isn't gonna happen  
and even if it did (which it won't  ) I'd probably run the other way screaming  don't touch me!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe it is just that your friend wants to see it happen. AVP was ok, watchable, entertaining. But not great. I wouldnt put it near any of the Alien movies. I think they knew they didnt have much for a really good movie. But they didnt do a bad job of it. I guess they tried to get as much an audience as possible, so they went for a PG rating. Notice how there was no scene where they showed any human getting killed? It was all in the background or a streak of blood. Unlike the alien movies where it chomped on people until they were ground beef! Besides i was a bit disappointed that they made the Aliens in AVP kinda dumb killing machines. In the Alien movies they were awesome, fearsome killing machines but with some cunning. They sometimes had to be outfoxed to be killed. I could go on and on.. but oh well. Hopefully if they make an AVP2 it will be better.


 ya I guess your right, looking back on it I can't remember seeing anyone die, sneaky bastards  Agreeded I didn't like how they made it so that the aliens were "dumb" and the predators were all high mighty bejebus intelligent things, o well I guess they had to make it believable that the predators could actually win 
I personally hope they don't make an AVP2 , I think they should keep the predators int he predator movies and the aliens in the alien movies  
That new movie my friend was talking about told me he heard it from some people on the AVP game forums or something, it's just gonna be about the predators no aliens.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yeah. 1st was the classic. Second was great. I too was not very impresed with the 3rd. Not that it was a bad movie, but i didnt like it very much compared to the others. 4th was good. Sigourney is said to have commented that a 5th is not likely.


Well we can all hope that they change there mind  , it just probably wouldn't have Sigourney in it , as much as that would suck  but it'd still be an alien movie


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea. Take the christmas/new year week or so off. I plan to do the same. Eat some christmas cake. I dont mean a slice or two, i mean the the size of a brick! but not all at once, though.
> mmmmm.. christmas cake.. i loooove it. i have heard every joke there is about it, but i still love it.


 christmas cake? whats that  at first I thought you just meant like choclate, vanilla etc cake then you said you've heard so many jokes about it  , do you mean fruit cake?
I'm still not sure if I'm gonn atake a break..I don't even really like christmas  , and if I did it probably just be one major major binge day (around 7000 calories  , like thanksgiving)


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Given your history...it is my feeling that you may regress. I mean, you just got out of hospital, and you're already super psyched about losing weight. I don't like where this is going...
> --> j-me's concerned face regarding tom's future


The reason why I'm super pyshed about this cut is not necassarily the fact that I'm losing weight, it's the fact that I'm not gonna be stuffing food down my face 24/7 and feeling constantly sick and having alot of stomach pains whenver I eat something, thats why I'm happy.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you read what Emma-Leigh wrote? She really tells it like it is. I mean, even I got goosebumps and the post wasn't even directed at me...think about it Tom. Think about what you'll be doing to yourself. This cut is not a good idea. Just to to maintain 140...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Bump on this.
> 
> I am not liking this at all - Hence me not posting in your jounal much anymore (along with me having no time). Your mental health is a little unstable and you being so blindingly driven towards doing this cut is too pathological for my liking.


Ya I figured this is why you stoped posted in my journal, but I'm doing thsi cut with or without your guy's approval  like I said I'm not driven towards this cut and excited over it because "ya I get to lose weight" , it's more "yay I get to stop feeling so sick and stomach cramped all the time!"



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So I think you either have to turn around and address the issues of your body-image dismorphia yourself or you NEED to go and get some professional help. I don't want to sit here and repeatedly type in what you already know, deep down, is true - You are still sick. The fact that you are 'bending over to create fat rolls' so you can justify your opinion (that is - that you are 'fat') is proof enough of this. Also, as jaim said - the fact that you are sooo excited about 'cutting' speaks volumes in itself.


Trust me when I say I'm not sick anymore, yes I still have my struggles but I don't sit and cry over them. If I still had dismorphia then why would have I went on a bulk? I knew goning on a bulk would add size to me but I had no problem with it cause I knew after I got to the point I was happy with I could stop or slow down (which I'm at, and I'm sorry that I don't reach your standard for how *I* should look) , where as if I was still as "sick" as you think I am I'd be craving to be smaller, and slimer and not trying to put on some muscle through a bulk. I wouldn't acknowledge the fact that I have loose skin and that's its all fat, and they only way I can get rid of it is too loose weight. Trust me when I say I'm not "sick" anymore. As for the bending over to create fat rolls, when did I do that?   I remember bending over to show my loose skin but not to say I have fat rolls (I said I had rolls when sitting) . And I'm also sorry that I don't have enough of an appetite to keep eating so much all the time, and that I'm full around 2000-2300 calories , like I said that is why I'm excited of goning on this cut, no more craming food down my throat 24/7 to the the point it's sickening.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But you don't want to listen to anyone when it comes to the issues of your weight and BF or your lack of actual 'drive' towards true health. You are still too focused on 'being thin' and you just want to keep doing what you are doing. And that is up to you at the end of the day so nothing I say is going to change that.


Like I've said before, if I am so unhealthy as you keep sayign then my god you should see some of the people at my school, I should be expectign them to drop dead at any second. right now I am in a healthy weight range for someone my age and my height. They stoped weighing me after I reached 125 pounds because they said that was perfect, aa little bit under, but thats not a problem. If needs be after I'm done everything I get get some tests done at the doctors to prove that I'm not as unhealthy as you think. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But - I will warn you. This cut will not be effective. You will end up just loosing weight and not really loosing a lot of BF. As your body is so low in weight (low muscle mass) and you do not have a lot of BF to begin with, your body will drop a much higher proportion of muscle to fat than someone who has more mass. It is just not going to respond in a positive way because it is still way too 'stressed' to WANT to cut up properly.


I will be keeping track of my bodyfat% and if like you said I'm losing more muscle compared to bodyfat, then I'll stop, simple.
How is my body still stressed? I'm at a healthy weight and I'm obvisously giving my body all the calories it needs etc.. when will be body ever be unstressed?  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - I would have hoped that an intellegent young man like yourself would be a little more sensible....
> 
> Just some of my thoughts...


How am I not being sensible? I'm I not sensible in relizing that I simple can not be as large as *you *want me to be? I can't eat that much to maintain myself once I get that large, I just can't and don't say that it's all mental and your still in the frame of mind that you want to eat as little as possible. I know when I'm full, and I know when I'm hungry, I simply don't have alarge appetite. Regardless of what you think I listen to my body and I know what and what it can't handle, and right now my body's fine and isn't as "stressed" as you think it is, I know *my* body, you don't.

Sorry for being rude, but I had to get that out.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Did you read what Emma-Leigh wrote? She really tells it like it is. I mean, even I got goosebumps and the post wasn't even directed at me...think about it Tom. Think about what you'll be doing to yourself. This cut is not a good idea. Just to to maintain 140...


you posted too soon Jaim, I read and replied.
As for what I'll be doing to myself? I know exactly what i'm doing I'm going on a mini cut, which you don't seem to understand, I'm not going on a cut to loose all this weight I gained, not to mention I'll probably still go on another bulk after the cut, it'll just be a lean one where I gain about .25 -.5 pounds a week.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

*November 12*

*Training* - pilates Day/Stomach vacuums

*Diet*
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*pilates followed by 5 one minute stomach vaccums*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -whey, unsweetned PB, rolled oats
Meal 3 - tuna, romain lettuce, Bean Meadley, lemon juice, vinegar, almonds
Meal 4 - egg whites, almonds, canoil oil
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken , brown rice
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almonds

Well I watched the gurdge last night ( I downloaded it   ) ...it was alrightish...I hated the ending, and I hated how it went all white towards the end not explaining how anything happened.
But besides that nothing happened, I worked.
OOO after watching the movie me and wmy friend went upstairs and were playing all these funny ass videos witht my brother...then one thing lead to another and soon me were throwing moddly pears, and orange juice at each other...it got messy and my friend got pissed after I threw the bag of modly pears at my borther and missed...and landed in his show  oo it was so gross but funny at the same time, I wish I could show you his face he yelled" OMFG my shoe! you fucker you ruined my shoe, YOU OWE MY SHOE!  " ahh priceless..now I have to go and get ready to go out my another friend and get some peach green tea at superstore because last night before I was about to go home from work Jeanie asked if I wanted some green tea, and I said no thanks it's alright (because I didn't want to stay there any longer than I had to) besides I'm gonna have some when I get home cause I have the stuff with peach in it (even though I don't..I have no idea why I said that, I've been buying the orinigal kind lately) so she said OOO you'll have to bring me in some I always watned to try it. So I was like ahh fuck. Now I have to go ut and buy some before work today  my money!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

O ya P.S. weight is at 136.5 pounds, expecting to gain maybe another pound before the cut starts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> As for having the words Me , Great bod, Guys flinging themselves should never be put together cause it isn't gonna happen


The 'Me' and Great Bod' are entirely upto you. If you do get a great bod, the flinging will happen on its own.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> christmas cake? whats that  at first I thought you just meant like choclate, vanilla etc cake then you said you've heard so many jokes about it  , do you mean fruit cake?)


Yep, i was talking about the traditional christmas fruit cake.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I'm still not sure if I'm gonn atake a break..I don't even really like christmas  , and if I did it probably just be one major major binge day (around 7000 calories  , like thanksgiving)


if you dont take a break, it will catch up with you later. You will began to feel demotivated and tired all the time. So plan for it and take a break.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> , but I'm doing thsi cut with or without your guy's approval  like I said I'm not driven towards this cut and excited over it because "ya I get to lose weight" , it's more "yay I get to stop feeling so sick and stomach cramped all the time!"


In that case (as i have said several times) with less than 10%bf you dont need to do any sort of cut. Cutting will only make those 'rolls' worse. And if you want to eat less, stop the cardio activity (which i have been saying since the beginning). If you say you are in control of what you are doing as you say, then you shouldnt say 'i cant do that' at the same time. It dosent make sense to say you are in control and that you know what you are doing and at the same time to say 'i cant do that, i just cant'. Because that shows you are NOT in control.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I remember bending over to show my loose skin but not to say I have fat rolls (I said I had rolls when sitting) .


Can you take those pics again, but standing up straight(legs and back) this time?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I'm also sorry that I don't have enough of an appetite to keep eating so much all the time, and that I'm full around 2000-2300 calories , like I said that is why I'm excited of goning on this cut, no more craming food down my throat 24/7 to the the point it's sickening.


Once again, You dont need a cut, it is pointliess at this stage. Want to eat less? *balance your activity and cals more appropriately*. OR take a break and for a couple of weeks with no exercise whatsoever and have a maintanence diet.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Like I've said before, if I am so unhealthy as you keep sayign then my god you should see some of the people at my school, I should be expectign them to drop dead at any second.


Teenagers are normally supposed to be skinny, mostly. The difference is that you have made yourself skinny, conciously. Now, going away from being 160 with a high bf is a good thing, but striving to be too thin is equally unhealthy. Yes it was a good thing that you went on a bulk. And i hope that you do go back on it soon without much loss of your recent gains.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> How am I not being sensible? I'm I not sensible in relizing that I simple can not be as large as *you *want me to be? I can't eat that much to maintain myself once I get that large,


No one expects you to look like a competition size bodybuilder. Besides that takes years to happen. No one says 'get 17" arms and 50" chest and 30" quads!'. And i understand you dont want to either. All we are saying is strive to get to a decent healthy looking size. Dont look at the skinny guys and say 'if they are so skinny it is ok for me to be like that'. Look at the bigger guys and strive to look closer to them. It may or may not happen, but you need to give it a try.

Eventually, i can only tell you my opinion. But if you really want to do this mini cut. It is upto you. Though i dont see the point and have stated my reasons above.
You have stated your reason (not wanting to eat so much) and my suggestion (as always) was to reduce activity to balance you cals and activity.

While you will put on some weight every week on your present bulk, remember those are newbie gains. It will slow down after a while.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> if you dont take a break, it will catch up with you later. You will began to feel demotivated and tired all the time. So plan for it and take a break.


Well if things go well I'm thinking about visting Jaim during March Break so that would be my week off  that would be fun as hell!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In that case (as i have said several times) with less than 10%bf you dont need to do any sort of cut. Cutting will only make those 'rolls' worse. And if you want to eat less, stop the cardio activity (which i have been saying since the beginning). If you say you are in control of what you are doing as you say, then you shouldnt say 'i cant do that' at the same time. It dosent make sense to say you are in control and that you know what you are doing and at the same time to say 'i cant do that, i just cant'. Because that shows you are NOT in control.


 I have stoped *all* cardio , I've even stoped going out for walks to the mall with my friends..
What I meant by the whole control thing is, is that I'm in control over my food, and exercise etc. BUT I can't control how much my body can handle, I can only eat so much food without  , my body just can't handle eating that much food 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Can you take those pics again, but standing up straight(legs and back) this time?


yup sure  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Once again, You dont need a cut, it is pointliess at this stage. Want to eat less? *balance your activity and cals more appropriately*. OR take a break and for a couple of weeks with no exercise whatsoever and have a maintanence diet.


I can't go for a couple of weeks without exercise  your crazy! 
I want to get my bodyfat% just a little lower, that way I'll be able to see how my body is shaping more during a bulk..if that makes sense  .
As for eating less, I ate 2400 calories and was still stuffed the entire day, I thought around 2000-2300 calories would keep me full (not stuffed, bloated  ) , if for one day I just ate when I was actually hungry and what I ate, my caloreis would probably be somewhere between 1500-1800 . So basically maintenace would still = cut, I'm pretty sure I'd lose weight eating 1500-1800 calories.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Teenagers are normally supposed to be skinny, mostly. The difference is that you have made yourself skinny, conciously. Now, going away from being 160 with a high bf is a good thing, but striving to be too thin is equally unhealthy. Yes it was a good thing that you went on a bulk. And i hope that you do go back on it soon without much loss of your recent gains.


Whats the difference between being naturally skinny, and forced skinny? Your still that same gender, your stillt hat same hieght so wouldn't you still have the same health problems? Besides that dosen't really matter, I know the reason why I became so fat, I would eat like 2 meals a day (usually chips, poutine, cheesburgers, fries etc.) and I would sleep all day..literally, I come home from school go to sleep, wake up around 8ish have supper watch tv and do homework then around 11ish I'd go back to sleep. Thats why I got so fat.
As for losing my recent gains I don't think that'll happen, maybe a little but doubtful. If it does then I'll stop , or I'll change around my diet and exercise cause obviously something would be wrong there..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No one expects you to look like a competition size bodybuilder. Besides that takes years to happen. No one says 'get 17" arms and 50" chest and 30" quads!'. And i understand you dont want to either. All we are saying is strive to get to a decent healthy looking size. Dont look at the skinny guys and say 'if they are so skinny it is ok for me to be like that'. Look at the bigger guys and strive to look closer to them. It may or may not happen, but you need to give it a try.


I know what you guys mean, about what size I should be (like the guys you showed me) , but there still too big for me! I don't want to look like that.. I want to still stay relitvely "skinny" just not as skinny as I was cause I know that wasn't healthy, and I wouldn't go back to that.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Eventually, i can only tell you my opinion. But if you really want to do this mini cut. It is upto you. Though i dont see the point and have stated my reasons above.
> You have stated your reason (not wanting to eat so much) and my suggestion (as always) was to reduce activity to balance you cals and activity.


I know and I have changed around my activity, but still..at the end of the day 3 sessions of cardio is not going to equal 7000 calories, I want to reduce caloreis by 1000 for me to stay "full" but not stuffed if you know what I mean. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> While you will put on some weight every week on your present bulk, remember those are newbie gains. It will slow down after a while.


I know but I've gained roughly around the amount of muscle I want, maybe another 3-4 pounds but I'll do that later


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 13, 2004)

reducing cals by 1000 is a lot...a hell of a hot. the different between being naturally skinny and forced skinny...your body knows the different. I used to be forced skinny, and my body shut down - kidnets, hormones, the works...you name it. But now, I feed it adequately, and am at the naturally skinny phase, and my stuff started working again.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 14, 2004)

I know droping calories by 1000 is alot, so you know how much extra I'm eating.

 I know that forcing yourself to be skinny *that* way will cause your body harm, but what I meant be forced skinny, is by counting your calories at maintenance everyday, exercising, not eating junk etc.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 14, 2004)

*Novemeber 13*

*Training* - Rest day 

*Diet*
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Fiber 1, skim milk, pear, whey
Meal 2 -whey, brown rice
Meal 3 - carb coutning tortilla wrap, chicken, lettuce, brown rice
Meal 4 - egg whites, almonds, canoil oil
Meal 5 - bean medley, lettuce, tuna, vinegar, lemon juice, almonds
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almonds, unsweetned PB

Sorry I didn't post this this morning but the power was out  .
I was so pissed, it screwed up my day, had no music to keep me distracted while doing my leg workout this morning, had to eat a solid post workout meal..anyways I'll explain all that in my post tomorrow morning.

Yesterday was interesting  it started snowing and me and Diane went around selling Fliers to raise money for the band trip to new York (She's in band, I'm not) we were completly soaked!   I was so cold...we went out for an hour and sold one flier  , we spent allt he time walkign to the store, then walking to see if her uncle and aunt were home to buy one (she refused to go house to house, she's only selling them to people she knows  ) so that was fun. Then we went back to my place and she went crazy  she found some tape and started taping everything in sight, started spraying me with hair spray, throwing shit, ahh it was fun   , but then my mom came in and told us to settle down  . Then I worked all day and came home and tried makng up my crb cycling diet for next week (which didn't go well  Jodi said some stuff were wrong so I'm waiting for her reply before attempting to remake it) So that was my day yesterday....now I'm gonna go play so Pictionary, I'm hooked on the game now  I get hooke don things too easily.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 14, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know droping calories by 1000 is alot, so you know how much extra I'm eating.
> 
> I know that forcing yourself to be skinny *that* way will cause your body harm, but what I meant be forced skinny, is by counting your calories at maintenance everyday, exercising, not eating junk etc.



That's the same thing as anorexics do... I don't understand what you're proving?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2004)

No...you still don't understand me.
anorexics don't eat any calories and exercise non stop, I mean someone you counts there calories and eat whatever there maintenace is (like 2300-2500 calories) and exercises normally


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2004)

*November 14*

*Training- *Leg day
5 minutes of *slow* cardio on my eliptical trainer as a warm-up
Squats - *95lbs* 4x10
Lunges - *85lbs* 2x18, 2x16 (alternating legs)
SLDL- *95lbs* 2x10 , 2x8
Leg extension *45lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Lying Leg Curl *50lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 4x15
Calf raises - *85lbs* 4x8

*The reason I can fit 5 lbs more on my bench for the lying leg curls is because if I use the 25lbs plates for the leg extensions my I can't really do proper form since the weights are larger*


*Diet - *
*5 40 second Stomach Vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, pear, skim milk, thin rolled oats 
*Weights*
Post workout - banana, brown rice, whey, skim milk
Meal 2 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken , romain lettuce
Meal 3 - lettuce, tuna, almonds, vinegar, lemon juice
Meal 4 - tuna, brown rice
Meal 5- cottage cheese, almonds, fiber 1, unsweetned PB



Weights were crappy yesterday, no the actuall workout, that was great, but the fact I had to do them in a barley lighted room with no tv or music  crappy power going out  . And because of that I couldn't blend up my Post workout shake so thats why it's a little different than usual, had to eat cold brown rice  
So I played Twister and pictionary all day with my sisters and their friend and with my friend too, then power came on just as I had to leave for work   which made me madder.
Now I gtg cause I'm runnin glate this morning and I still ahve to do my Pilates while feeling like I have to barf, I've been getting this really nauseaeting feeling in my stomach for the last couple of weeks, think it's from my hemroid, thank god the appointment is Fri. and so help me god they better actually take it out this time and not just fuking poke it   so embarrsing.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 15, 2004)

But you're dropping your cals from 2800 to 1800...that's not a lot at all for a guy..i'd say it's forced skinny


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2004)

actually I'm droping calories to 2000-2300  , I was eating 3000-3300 calories , currently I'm eating 2600 calories. I'm getting ready to start my carb cycle next week.  it depends, I'm thinking about maybe doing only one 30 minute session of cardio (15minutes of HIIT , 5-10 minute medium past the end it with some more HIIT) a week, and switching my weight routine around to working one muscle group per day, all depends if I go out tomorrow with my mom and get a gym memembership  which I'm excited about, hopefully she actually goes through wsith it and get one for me


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2004)

Well I didn't go to school today because it's officall I sick 
So I might as well post my diet and stuff for today so I don't have to do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Novemeber 15*

*Training* - pilates Day/Stomach vacuums

*Diet*
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*pilates followed by 5 one minute stomach vaccums*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -whey, rolled oats, crstal light powder
Meal 3 - carb coutning tortilla wrap, chicken, lettuce, brown rice
Meal 4 - egg whites, almonds, canoil oil, fiber 1
Meal 5 - romain lettuce, tuna, vinegar, lemon juice, almonds
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter

Well Today I don't really go anything planed out....gotta go grocery shopping, gotta get my hair cut which is gonna be weird becuase if my heairdresser can't cut it today I have to go somewhere else ot get it cut, because it's really long and I don't know wha tot do with it. I also got a zit around my nose  and I'm stuck wearing pyjama pants....so thank god I didn't ahve to go to school today, I would have look like a dirtbag 
I also plan on looking into some weight routines incase my mom actual goes through with what she said and gets us some Gym Memberships tomorrow    she better!
Also plan on doing some homework today, but I say that everyday  and never actually do it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well if things go well I'm thinking about visting Jaim during March Break so that would be my week off  that would be fun as hell!


Well if you do, i hope she can manage to shove a pizza or at least some fries down your throat!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have stoped *all* cardio , I've even stoped going out for walks to the mall with my friends..


This is what i am afraid of. You take things to extremes. No need to cut out hanging out at the mall with friends. You need some funtime.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :What I meant by the whole control thing is, is that I'm in control over my food, and exercise etc. BUT I can't control how much my body can handle, I can only eat so much food without  , my body just can't handle eating that much food


 You are eating that much food because, as i keep saying, you are spending those cals away on cardio/pialates/skipping..etc. Hopefully now that you have reduced, you wont have to eat as much to bulk. Overeating on clean food is NOT very easy, as you probably guessed by now.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :yup sure


Just as i thought. Your midsection looks fine. it looks like a 15yr olds midsections should! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I can't go for a couple of weeks without exercise  your crazy!


You cant?? 'cant' implies not in control. And above you said 'I'm in control over my food, and exercise etc' So if you are in control, what is the problem? (no lame excuses,please)
You cannot say i am in control and then say 'i cant'. That is contradictory. Diet and exercise are _part of _ your life and not your 'life'. you must control them. But i see you making them your life and they are controlling YOU. I hope you understand what i am trying to say. Now if you are going to deny that, then stop saying 'i cant'.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I want to get my bodyfat% just a little lower, that way I'll be able to see how my body is shaping more during a bulk..if that makes sense  .


As i said, with under 10% bf and if you are not planning to compete soon, i dont see a reason for a cut. But, oh well, as you are instant on doing it, try it. It is your first cut. But dont go to the extreme. I know you are going to say you wont and that you are in control. But i think even though you can control it, you dont know where and when to stop. You went from 160 with a high bf to super skinny. If you knew where to stop, you would have stopped at a healthier looking point. And you didnt. Hope this time you wont make the same mistake again.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : So basically maintenace would still = cut, I'm pretty sure I'd lose weight eating 1500-1800 calories.


No it dosent. Understand the word. 'Maintatnence' means maintaining your present body. If you reduce, it ceases to be a maintainence. It then becoms weightloss or a cut. Do you understand the difference between the two? as there is a difference.   
If you loose weight on a maint, you are using more cals than you are eating. Besides, a few weeks off will NOT have a huge impact on muscle loss, unless a person is bedridden or ill.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Whats the difference between being naturally skinny, and forced skinny? Your still that same gender, your stillt hat same hieght so wouldn't you still have the same health problems? Besides that dosen't really matter,


It DOES matter. naturally skinny is the way a persons body is. The body is existing peacefully. That state is the present equlibrium for that persons lifestyle. Forced skinny, the body is forced to be alive and survive on limited cals/nutrients. It cant do that for long and sooner or later problems will arise. physical and/or mental.  
And yes, you are still the same gender. Your sex dosent change when you loose weight. You will still have your ..err .. bicep to play with. It wont fall off  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : I know the reason why I became so fat, I would eat like 2 meals a day (usually chips, poutine, cheesburgers, fries etc.) and I would sleep all day..literally, I come home from school go to sleep, wake up around 8ish have supper watch tv and do homework then around 11ish I'd go back to sleep. Thats why I got so fat.


Poutine... mmmmm..  now i'm hungry  
It is a good thing you realised that kind of food being eaten regularly was not a good idea. But i am sure that you have also seen guys that eat a ton of junk and are still skinny. Dont forget they are probably active (sports..etc). Besides genetics plays a role. However it wil catch up with them at a later stage if they continue eating that way. So it is a good thing you realised it now and changed to good eating habits. It will pay back many times in the long run. But dont stress yourself over it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :As for losing my recent gains I don't think that'll happen, maybe a little but doubtful. If it does then I'll stop , or I'll change around my diet and exercise cause obviously something would be wrong there..


Thats good. dont slide back to the way you were. We would like to see you look good. When people look at you they should be immediately identify that you are someone who works out. It dosent mean you have to get huge. Just look a bit healthy muscular. Trust me. It is quite difficult to get there. You have been bulking for a couple of months only and you are experiencing newbiw gains. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know what you guys mean, about what size I should be (like the guys you showed me) , but there still too big for me! I don't want to look like that.. I want to still stay relitvely "skinny" just not as skinny as I was cause


OK, let me find some pics and YOU tell us what you want to look like.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know that wasn't healthy, and I wouldn't go back to that.


  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know and I have changed around my activity, but still..at the end of the day 3 sessions of cardio is not going to equal 7000 calories, I want to reduce caloreis by 1000 for me to stay "full" but not stuffed if you know what I mean.


Enough with the number crunching, Einstein!    
Remember KISS = Keep It Simple Stupid!    



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :I know but I've gained roughly around the amount of muscle I want, maybe another 3-4 pounds but I'll do that later


Thats not a real significalt amount. But oh well, it is a start.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 16, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are eating that much food because, as i keep saying, you are spending those cals away on cardio/pialates/skipping..etc. Hopefully now that you have reduced, you wont have to eat as much to bulk. Overeating on clean food is NOT very easy, as you probably guessed by now.
> 
> *Good point...this makes sense. I think when you were bulking, you should have cut down on the exercise so that you didn't have to eat as much. If you didn't expend so many cals with the exercise, you could have eaten less.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 16, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well if you do, i hope she can manage to shove a pizza or at least some fries down your throat!


 she's gonna have to try hard to sneak it in while I'm scarfing down cake and ice cream


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 16, 2004)

ok ok, I admit that I'm wrong etc..
Yes exercise is in control of my life, I'll admit I'm an excercise addict  but it's not like any of you guys aren't either, I know some of you are out there that live to excersice  I'm looking at you Emma-Leigh 
I count out all my cardio so I wouldn't have to eat as much but it was still alot, but that's all in the past and after my cut I'll re-work that crap.
As for the whole forced skinny/natural skinny...you guys think I mean anorexic forced skinny. I'll say it again I meant by forced skinny as being someone who eat matience calories (which would give them enough energy/nutrients that there body need) excersice regulary for health, and not eat junk food, cause we all know a calorie is not created equal if that was the case we'd all be eating candy.
 sorry BulkMeUp I don't have time to reply to everything, really busy but I got the main points outta the way, and if I missed something just bring it up.

P.S. sorry for my lack of posting but like I said I've been really busy latley and all my free time is being taken up by homework and Halo 2  god thats a good game anyways..I gtg after I post on my journal and draw a "comfortable" cahir for art class....thats gonna be so hard  only a month and a half of art class...only a month and a half..

P.S.S. Jaim I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply to your PMs but I will get a chance soon enough! sorry , just wanted to let you know I haven't forgot about ya


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 16, 2004)

*November 16*

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Ab Day

Bench Press *65lbs* 1x14 *70lbs* 3x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x20 *15lbs* 3x12 
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x14 *5lbs* 3x12
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x14 *20lbs* 3x12
Plate Twist *20lbs* 2x30
Weighted Jackknife sit-up *15lbs* 2x30
WEighted Crunch *35lbs* 2x30

*Diet*
Meal 1 - whey, skim milk, pear, thin rolled oats
*workout*
Post workout - banana, whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats
meal 2 - whey, rolled oats
Meal 3 - tuna, almonds
meal 4 - fiber 1, egg whites
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap , romain lettuce,chicken, fiber 1
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond butter

I've had a really really really bad day. I'm jsut gonnat ry to explain really fast casue I gotta get going and do my homework. Okay yesterday I got a hair cut, and she cut it really really short so it looks bad  . I also got this pimple yesterday right beside my nose..so before goning to bed I prayed to god that there would be no wind in the morning to mess up my hair any further and that my pimple would be gone....well what happens? I wake up late and ended up doing that workout extremly fast, I had to stop for a little bit once I got to the abs cause I was gonna throw up. So ran upstairs drnak my shake , almost threw up again, gulp down my water and took a shower...well my pimple ended up turning brown   I have no idea....
So Iw as mad at that, so I'm runnin garound and I get my hair alrightish..I'm kinda happy with it...and guess what it's like out side...windy as fuck!    oo I was pissed..so I went downstairs to get some gum and I couldn't find it, and I set it out so I could take it to school..so I ended up taking some money to school to buy some more gum, so I obught the gum after getting ot school with fucking messed up hair and I took a piece of the gum and wen tot put it in my book bag and guess what I found..the gum I lost in the morning. So I wasted some money.
Then I had a presentation in frnech calss I didn't know about that we had to do in fornt of the class   ( she usually takes us into a seperate room and listens to us) so I hyperventialed and she said I could do it in my seat  . Anyways so then I go to lunch and start eating my salad then my firend goes..umm stick out your tongue, so I did and it was green...  and so were my teeth, I have no idea how but the salad turned my mouth green...okay my times running out, so I gotta go but basically that's how my entire day kept going.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok ok, I admit that I'm wrong etc..
> Yes exercise is in control of my life, I'll admit I'm an excercise addict  but it's not like any of you guys aren't either, I know some of you are out there that live to excersice  I'm looking at you Emma-Leigh


To sucessfully change you body composition, you must be diligent with your diet and training. But you also have to realise when to relax and take a break as your body needs it. But, for example giving up hanging out with your friends to save cals is over the top.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I count out all my cardio so I wouldn't have to eat as much but it was still alot, but that's all in the past and after my cut I'll re-work that crap.


IMO, Being so careful with counting cals is for those who are planning to compete or seriously obese..etc. Dont stress yourself over it. Keep it simple and stress free and make it enjoyable.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> To sucessfully change you body composition, you must be diligent with your diet and training. But you also have to realise when to relax and take a break as your body needs it. But, for example giving up hanging out with your friends to save cals is over the top.


That's true  your a very convincing person BulkMeUp , so far you've gotten me to incorporate a rest day and you managed to convince me to cut out cardio   even if it was for a small amount of time..but I'll only be doing 2 sessions a week instead of 3  
Well it's also the fact that it's starting ot get really cold outside too  , but for the most part I owuldn't really go anywhere that required alot of walking because like you said I wanted to save my calories, but if you keep pushin gat me you'll eventually get me to be a normal person 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> IMO, Being so careful with counting cals is for those who are planning to compete or seriously obese..etc. Dont stress yourself over it. Keep it simple and stress free and make it enjoyable.


Opps! meant to say "cut" not "count" , I don't think anyone oculd really "count" how many caloreis they burn through a session of cardio, you could for the actual aerobic part of it but not the raise in metaboilsm afterwards.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's true  your a very convincing person BulkMeUp , so far you've gotten me to incorporate a rest day and you managed to convince me to cut out cardio .


I am glad you are open to suggestions and not on a one track mind. And hats off to you for what you are able to accomplish. Looking good DOES lead to feeling good. And you are on your way to a killer body that most of your peers only dream off.

*Now if i only could use my 'convincing' skills to get someone in bed with me, i would be a winner!*   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well it's also the fact that it's starting ot get really cold outside too  , but for the most part I owuldn't really go anywhere that required alot of walking because like you said I wanted to save my calories, but if you keep pushin gat me you'll eventually get me to be a normal person .


Most people use winter as a good time to bulk as there is nothing much to do (especially where we live) other than eat and lie around. So maybe take a break for christmas and use the winter months of the bginning of next year to bulk up again. And dont worry about getting too huge. that aint gonna happen anytime soon.  

You look normal now. Dont worry about that. Just work towards looking better than normal.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2004)

*Training - HIIT cardio/pilates Day

Diet
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*cardio*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 - rolled oats, whey, cyrstal light
Meal 3 - carb counting tortilla wrap, chicken, lettuce 
Meal 4 - egg whites, fibre 1, canoil oil
Meal 5 - tuna, almonds
*Pilates followed by 5 1 minute stomach vacuums*
Meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter


It was so nice to do my cardio! I missed it so much...I kinda went overboard on it too  I normally do 15 minutes of HIIT and then 2 minute cool down , but yesterday I went 15 minutes of HIIT , 5 minutes of moderate speed, then another 5 minutes of HIIT and ended with 3 minute cool down  my eliptical trainer said I went 11.8 KM.
Overall it was alot better day then the day before , I got complimented on my hair alot and ended up playing Halo 2 with my friend all day after school, I hadn't had a good day in a while, it was nice just to relax and have fun.

*


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2004)

Have no idea why that post is in bold  , tried fixing it 5 times but when I go to edit it it shows up normally...O well


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2004)

*November 18*

*Training- Back/Shoulder/Bi Day*
Bent over rows *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x10
DB pullover *20lbs* 1x14, *30lbs* 3x8
Shrugs *75lbs* 1x14 , *85lbs* 3x10
Military Press *40lbs* 1x14 , *45lbs* 3x 8
Seated DB Press *10lbs* 1x14 , *15lbs* 3x10
BB curl *40 lbs* 1x14, *50lbs* 3x8
Hammer Curls *20lbs* 1x28 , *25lbs* 3x16 


*Diet-*
Meal 1 - thin rolled oats , skim milk, whey
*workout*
Post workout- Skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana, whey
Meal 2 - chicken, carb coutning tortilla wrap, lettuce
Meal 3 - egg whites, canoil oil, fiber 1
Meal 4 - rolled oats, whey, cyrstal light powder
Meal 5 - tuna, almonds
meal 6 - fiber 1, cottage cheese, almond Butter


Thought I'd post this now so I won't have to post it tomorrow since I have my ddoctors appointment tomorrow morning  
Anyways today was pretty boring..played some pictionary  then worked the rest of the day and I'm outta egg whites  I need to go out to the mall tomorrow, I hope it's not cold...ugh I hate cold  it should die the death of 1000 pedaphiles. Isn't that a fucking messed up statment  , my friend said it to me today and I was like  are you on?!
Anyways I gotta go to sleep  so tired , opps wait still need to reply to BulkMeUP and my carb cycling diet thread , which I can't wait to start!  ...I think my mom's gonna start with me too..ok gotta go and reply quickly to stuff


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 18, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am glad you are open to suggestions and not on a one track mind. And hats off to you for what you are able to accomplish. Looking good DOES lead to feeling good. And you are on your way to a killer body that most of your peers only dream off.
> 
> *Now if i only could use my 'convincing' skills to get someone in bed with me, i would be a winner!*


   
Well on your next cheat day you could always head out to a bar and try those convincing skills on a poor, defensless, drunken women, I'm sure they'd work wonders  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Most people use winter as a good time to bulk as there is nothing much to do (especially where we live) other than eat and lie around. So maybe take a break for christmas and use the winter months of the bginning of next year to bulk up again. And dont worry about getting too huge. that aint gonna happen anytime soon.
> 
> You look normal now. Dont worry about that. Just work towards looking better than normal.


 ya all you can do espically in a small town during winter is lie around, watch tv and eat. I think I'll be going on another bulk after my cut  I'm just gonna play it by ear and see how I look after my cut.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 19, 2004)

sorry to tire this, cuz i'm sure it's been answered before...but could someone break down "hiit" for me, please?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2004)

I'll tell ya what I know of it 

HIIT stands for High Intensity Interval Training. What you do is you go 30 seconds at a moderate pace , then after those 30 seconds have passed you go as fast as you can for another 30 seconds and repeat. I personally find I get a better workout if my intervals are 1 minute each and not 30 secs. but thats just me 
You should be able to only go 15 minutes tops of this , or your not doing it intense enough.
The great part of this is that because it only lasts 15 minutes you not gonna be burning any muscle, and instead your just burning calories from your glycogen stores (or at least I think thats where you burn it from  )

But while were asking questions I have a few  . I was hoping if someone could actually explain to me what your glycogen stores , and muscles glycogen stores ( not sure if it's just called muscle stores  ) were. I think I know briefly what a glycogen store is, is it where all your carbs or whatever are digested too to give you energy?  just a shot in the dark.
Also I was wondering if maybe I should switch my routine to a P/S/RR type routine, or would it even work if I kept all my old exercises? Becasue getting a gym memebership dosen't look to good...the one we checked out dosen't open untill 8 am  way too late, and right now mom's in the process of buying her own car, so until then she can't go checking out the other 2 in town...or other 1  have no idea.
And one last really stupid question , what's a superset and a dropset?  I know, I know nothing about weights yet  , I've just been focusing on learning about diet, but I'm gonna start looking into training too


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2004)

wow looking back on my posts I use the  too much..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well on your next cheat day you could always head out to a bar and try those convincing skills on a poor, defensless, drunken women, I'm sure they'd work wonders


mmmmm.. not sure if i want to pick up some drunk. I dont want someone to lie in bed like a vegetable while i am at it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> sorry to tire this, cuz i'm sure it's been answered before...but could someone break down "hiit" for me, please?


Check out this thread AND the links/threads within it. You will get a good idea of what to do. HIIT Cardio


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll tell ya what I know of it
> 
> HIIT stands for High Intensity Interval Training. What you do is you go 30 seconds at a moderate pace , then after those 30 seconds have passed you go as fast as you can for another 30 seconds and repeat. I personally find I get a better workout if my intervals are 1 minute each and not 30 secs. but thats just me
> You should be able to only go 15 minutes tops of this , or your not doing it intense enough.


Methinks your HIIT is not intense enough. I know you are used to doing cardio, but if you can jump into it as you described in your previous training post and right away do over 15min, i dont think it is intense enough. The whole point of HIIT vs regular cardio is to be a time saver while getting your metabolic rate up. Does your ellipetical tell you the rpm?
I started with 15sec/high and 45sec mod-low and i was wiped out in 5 minutes! I did it 3 times a week increased it by a min each week and eventually could do 12 mins (+4min warm up + 3min cool down). Check out the link i posted for jiam.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :But while were asking questions I have a few  . I was hoping if someone could actually explain to me what your glycogen stores ,


Carbohydrates are your muscles' main source of fuel. Stored carbohydrates are called glycogen.
Check this out. Carbohydrate 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Also I was wondering if maybe I should switch my routine to a P/S/RR type routine, or would it even work if I kept all my old exercises?


I have not tried it. But if it works with your schedule and if it looks intresting to you, give it a try.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :And one last really stupid question , what's a superset and a dropset?.


Super Set is doing 2 sets back to back with no rest in between.

Drop Set  is a set where you do as many reps as you can with a certain weight, then immediately lower the weight and do more reps. I discussed it with you here. Not paying attention to me, were you?    



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :  I know, I know nothing about weights yet  , I've just been focusing on learning about diet, but I'm gonna start looking into training too


Dont worry about that. As i keep saying it takes time and aint gonna happen soon. So just keep working at things and you will be very happy that you did at a later age.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Methinks your HIIT is not intense enough. I know you are used to doing cardio, but if you can jump into it as you described in your previous training post and right away do over 15min, i dont think it is intense enough. The whole point of HIIT vs regular cardio is to be a time saver while getting your metabolic rate up. Does your ellipetical tell you the rpm?
> I started with 15sec/high and 45sec mod-low and i was wiped out in 5 minutes! I did it 3 times a week increased it by a min each week and eventually could do 12 mins (+4min warm up + 3min cool down). Check out the link i posted for jiam.


  trust me , ym cardio is intensed, the reason why I did it so hard the other day is because I missed it  . And at the end of the workout I just went straight to my bed at sat there trying to catch my breath, which kinda hurts when your mouth feels like a desert! I went the normal 15 mins of HITT , then I went a moderate/slow pace for another 5 minutes then I did 5 minutes of HIIT again (with only 2 minutes being fast, I was about to die) and then went REALLY slow for the 3 minutes. Trust me it was brutal.
RPM? you mean the speed? it says I got 25-30 KM for the moserate speed and then its 40-50KM for fast, depends how tired I am.
 thats the link where I learned HIIT from.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Carbohydrates are your muscles' main source of fuel. Stored carbohydrates are called glycogen.
> Check this out. Carbohydrate


Ok, so glycogen stores are where the carbs you eat are stored to supply your muscles with energy, but whats your liver glycogen sotres or whatever it's called? People are always saying not to spill over, or is your liver glycogen stores what were talking about?  I know nothing.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have not tried it. But if it works with your schedule and if it looks intresting to you, give it a try.


Defeintly looks interesting and I want to give it a try, but I don't know how to go about doing it ,  I guess I could put together what I know about it and make a routine and psot it in the training section for bashing 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Super Set is doing 2 sets back to back with no rest in between.
> 
> Drop Set is a set where you do as many reps as you can with a certain weight, then immediately lower the weight and do more reps. I discussed it with you here. Not paying attention to me, were you?


Thank you for all the linkies  
I've been doing supersets without even knowing  , I've been doing the Antagonistic Superset when I'm short on time, I'll do one set of lying leg curls , then do a set of calf raises, then a set of lying leg curls, or I'll do the same with DB flies and Dips.
Sorry about the dropset thing lol, see I didn't really register it because I can't do them considering I have 2 DB so I couldn't immidently pick up a lower weight, I'd have to stop and take the weights off then put a new set on.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about that. As i keep saying it takes time and aint gonna happen soon. So just keep working at things and you will be very happy that you did at a later age.


 that's true, I'm only 15 (almost be 16  , dec. 19 is my B-day) so I still got a long time to learn everything, I'm stiving to be a knowledgable as Emma-Leigh or Jodi one day  like that'll ever happen


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 19, 2004)

Well I just got back from the doctor and he was so much better! He thinks I have a fissure or something from what I describe, so my next appointment is Dec.1 and he's gonna slighty sedate me and do the examination and if it is a fissure he's gonna inject my ass full of botox  , and if it's something else he's gonna deal with it when he see's it.
He says this is 80-90% successful, but if it dsoen't work for me then I'll have to have the surgery where he cuts it out or something like that.
So I'm excited  no more embarrasing examintions (I'll be asleep) and I'm finally getting rid of this little annoying fucker!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 19, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> trust me , ym cardio is intensed, the reason why I did it so hard the other day is because I missed it  . And at the end of the workout I just went straight to my bed at sat there trying to catch my breath, which kinda hurts when your mouth feels like a desert! I went the normal 15 mins of HITT , then I went a moderate/slow pace for another 5 minutes then I did 5 minutes of HIIT again (with only 2 minutes being fast, I was about to die) and then went REALLY slow for the 3 minutes. Trust me it was brutal.


Oh ok then. Sounds like you had a good wo.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :RPM? you mean the speed?


RPM = Revolutions per minute. kinda indicated speed. But dont worry, sounds like you are doing fine.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : thats the link where I learned HIIT from.


  i tend to pass that link around a lot. I have gotten tired of repeating myself all the time. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> k, so glycogen stores are where the carbs you eat are stored to supply your muscles with energy, but whats your liver glycogen sotres or whatever it's called? People are always saying not to spill over, or is your liver glycogen stores what were talking about?  I know nothing.


Here is more info on Glycogen. Muscle glycogen is used up after a wo. That is what you are trying to fill up. There is a whole big thing on this glycogen/insulin thing. I am not really a big expert on it.
maybe this thread wil give you more info that you are looking for.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> efeintly looks interesting and I want to give it a try, but I don't know how to go about doing it ,  I guess I could put together what I know about it and make a routine and psot it in the training section for bashing


 There is a sticky in the training section on it. Check it out. Maybe it has what you are looking for.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : that's true, I'm only 15 (almost be 16  , dec. 19 is my B-day) so I still got a long time to learn everything, I'm stiving to be a knowledgable as Emma-Leigh or Jodi one day  like that'll ever happen


I hope you planned a big cheat day for your b'day.   
Me thinks you will eventually get to be like Jodi and Emma. You are well on your way. Just keep working at it, but dont go overboard with things.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh ok then. Sounds like you had a good wo.
> 
> 
> RPM = Revolutions per minute. kinda indicated speed. But dont worry, sounds like you are doing fine.


 I can tell you wanted to roll your eyes there!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Here is more info on Glycogen. Muscle glycogen is used up after a wo. That is what you are trying to fill up. There is a whole big thing on this glycogen/insulin thing. I am not really a big expert on it.
> maybe this thread wil give you more info that you are looking for.


 the first link I understood nothing, but the thread I got. Thanks now I understand  , I'll later on look up stuff on the insulin index when I get a chance.
Thanks agian for the links!  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There is a sticky in the training section on it. Check it out. Maybe it has what you are looking for.


Yup, I've already checked that out but I still don't really understand rep range and shock , I'll figure it all out this week though.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I hope you planned a big cheat day for your b'day.
> Me thinks you will eventually get to be like Jodi and Emma. You are well on your way. Just keep working at it, but dont go overboard with things.


Nope , my birthday will fall during my cut, so no cheating for me  

 well thats my long term goal, to know as much as them , hopefully it'll happen over the course of a couple of years  , they just know so much it's scary !


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2004)

*November 20th*

*Training* - pilates Day/Stomach vacuums

*Diet*
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - Whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, pear
*pilates followed by 5 one minute stomach vaccums*
*post workout* whey, skim milk, thin rolled oats, banana
Meal 2 -whey, rolled oats, crstal light powder
Meal 3 - carb coutning tortilla wrap, chicken, lettuce, 
Meal 4 - Tuna, ultra low fat miricle whip
Meal 5 - brocoli, chicken 
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almond butter

I cheated today  , I was really craving some chciken with broccoli when I was suppos to have some egg whites, and I let my craving get the best of me, so to me that's considered a cheat.
Anyways yesterday was just a normal day, full of work. And I forgot to mention at the doctors , Then night before I go into my appointment , and the mronign beofre my appointment I can't eat anything "heavy" , basically just juice. So I was thinking I could just have alot of whey shakes? It's because of this thing I have to take the night before, I forget what it is..anyways. OO ya me and my friend also watched "Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter"    that is the most funniest movie! and one Point the crazy doctor that steals the skin of people to put on vampires so they can walk around in sunlight said "We are running out of skin, we must harvest mor Lesbians"  so then the vampires went to this place called "Lesbian Drop-in- Center" omg..it was just so stupid and funny, the sad thing is they were actually trying to make the movie serious. So afterwards we prank phone called some people screamign the skin thing along with some more quotes from that movie. Ahh it was great.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 20, 2004)

OO and I keep forgetting to ask this but, does anyone know how to send Pictueres through PM's? I've been trying now for a while but can't figure it out since theres no manage attachments and I tried the "Send Image" button.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 20, 2004)

You're not going to cheat on your birthday? Doesn't that say something? I mean, you won't even have cake on a milestone birthday. That's sad Tom...come on. Fit it in.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can tell you wanted to roll your eyes there!!


       



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : the first link I understood nothing, but the thread I got. Thanks now I understand  , I'll later on look up stuff on the insulin index when I get a chance.
> Thanks agian for the links!   !


 Your welcome.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Nope , my birthday will fall during my cut, so no cheating for me  !


  So you will cheat yourself out of a birthday treat?   

Sorry, i dont know the answer to your question about the sending pics. Why dont you pm email addresses and send pics directly?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You're not going to cheat on your birthday? Doesn't that say something? I mean, you won't even have cake on a milestone birthday. That's sad Tom...come on. Fit it in.


Nah I'm fine I don't need to cheat on my B-Day, not even sure what I'm doing?  . I'll maybe do up Atherjens cheescake for my birthday, nothing big, I hate my B-day's anyways.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So you will cheat yourself out of a birthday treat?


 seriously I'm good , my B-day's gonna fall while I'm still cutting, but maybe after my cut I'll treat myself. I really don't crave any sweets or anything. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, i dont know the answer to your question about the sending pics. Why dont you pm email addresses and send pics directly?


because I'm stupid like that  . 
P.S. I like the way you think


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

*Novemeber 20*

*Training* - Rest day 

*Diet*
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - skim milk , pear, whey
Meal 2 -whey, oatmeal
Meal 3 - Egg whites, canoil oil, fiber 1
Meal 4 - brown rice , chicken
Meal 5 - carb counting tortilla wrap , tuna , lettuce
meal 6 - cottage cheese, fibre 1, almonds, unsweetned PB

Worked all day, got really really busy in the restaurant and I was cooking the food  , which I never do, but it was fun, screwed up a couple of time but aside from that I did alright (and by screw -up I don't mean drop food on the floor and pick it back up  , were not a dirty restaurant  , just basically I didn't read the menus carefully enough and I screwed up with some of the orders with sauce on the side.). And then went home and went out to my friends and attempted to play risk.  but that game is just to boring...
So that was my day nothing lese I can say about it


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nah I'm fine I don't need to cheat on my B-Day, not even sure what I'm doing?  . I'll maybe do up Atherjens cheescake for my birthday, nothing big, I hate my B-day's anyways.


What! no slumber party with bicep jeff.. or whatever his name is????


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> : I really don't crave any sweets or anything.


On a bulk you wont. But on a cut you will. Sweets =  quick cals = instant energy. So watch out on those low/no carb/cal days (another BulkMeUp prediction for Tom). I presently have a box of ferrero rocher calling out my name daily....even in my sleep!!   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .S. I like the way you think


You dont know the half of it.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What! no slumber party with bicep jeff.. or whatever his name is????


 I'm such a slut I don't even remeber his name  , I think it was like foxy Jeff or something anyways all I remember is a log had nothing on him


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> On a bulk you wont. But on a cut you will. Sweets = quick cals = instant energy. So watch out on those low/no carb/cal days (another BulkMeUp prediction for Tom). I presently have a box of ferrero rocher calling out my name daily....even in my sleep!!


 who knows I may start craving sweets  we'll find out eventually though 
never had a ferrero rocher...in fact I haven't had alot of anyhting in my childhood. Did you know last thansgiving was the first time I ever tried pumpkin pie and second time i ever had apple pie


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 21, 2004)

*Novemeber 21*

*Training- *Leg day
5 minutes of *slow* cardio on my eliptical trainer as a warm-up
Squats - *95lbs* 1x10
DD Hack Squats *95lbs* 2x10 , 1x11
Lunges - *85lbs* 1x16 alternating legs , 3x10 on each leg
SLDL- *95lbs* 4x10
Pile Squat - *45lbs* 2 supersets 1/10 -1/10 *rest* 1/10 - 1/10
Lying Leg Curl *50lbs (as much as I can get on my bench..)* 1x15 1 superset 1/12 - 1/12 1x15
Calf raises - *85lbs* 2 supersets - 1/12 - 1/12 *rest* 1/12 - 1/12


*Diet - *High Carb Day
5 40 second Stomach Vacuums
Meal 1 - 2 scoop of whey , 2 packets of thin rolled oats , 3 muffin thingies I made , 1/2 a pear
*Weights*
Post workout - 4 packets of thin rolled oats , whey , 1/2 an apple
Meal 2 - 2 carb counting tortilla wraps , around 2/3 of a cup of brown rice, 1 cup of chicken , 3 fishies
Meal 3 - 2 carb counting tortilla wraps , a bit of fiber 1 , tuna , 3 muffin thingies again , 3 fishies
Meal 4 - romain lettuce , 1 yellowfish tuna steak , 2 TBSP of lemon juice , 2 TBSP of vinegar, 4 finsihes
Meal 5- 1 cup of chicken , 5 fishies
Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna , 5 fishies



Had a good workout , like the Pile squats. I swtiched to hack squats because where I don't have a squat rack it's hard on my back putting the DB back onto my bench after a set. But then the Hack squats kept hittin gmy calves when going back up and it hurt! ...so they both equal out in badness , so I might sqitch to normal squats next week.
Today was my first High carb day , it was....bloating.. I couldn't fit in any veggies (except the last of my lettuce) because I'm out but tomorrows shopping day  . Hope I did the high carb day right. and I have no idea what my totals are which kinda freaks me out..but it's apart of the diet 
anyways I'm really really tired so I'm going to bed and am gonna be happy tomorrow, I get cardio and No carb day  , I can't wait, I wonder how my bodies gonna react..I'm such a loser..okay really need sleep work wore me out today


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 21, 2004)

Training looked ok.  But... Umm... Supersets are two altenate exercises superseted with one another.. eg: To superset leg curls and extensions you would do 12 reps of leg curls then go immediately to leg ext. and do 12 reps. Then rest. Then repeat. What you were doing was just basically doing larger sets of the one exercise (2 fast sets of 12 reps is basically the same as doing 24 reps in the one set)! 


Now - as for the diet:


> Meal 1 - 2 scoop of whey , 2 packets of thin rolled oats , 3 muffin thingies I made , 1/2 a pear
> *Weights*
> Post workout - 4 packets of thin rolled oats , whey , 1/2 an apple


This looks good! Did you eat until satisfied?? Did you feel like barfing after eating so much before training!! 



> Meal 2 - 2 carb counting tortilla wraps , around 2/3 of a cup of brown rice, 1 cup of chicken , 3 fishies


Ummm... Isn't this missing something???

Meal 3 - 2 carb counting tortilla wraps , a bit of fiber 1 , tuna , 3 muffin thingies again , 3 fishies[/quote]
Here as well...

*cough* You know...

FRUIT??!!



I repeat: You need the fruit!! It regulates your bodies response to your carb meals!!



> Meal 4 - romain lettuce , 1 yellowfish tuna steak , 2 TBSP of lemon juice , 2 TBSP of vinegar, 4 finsihes
> Meal 5- 1 cup of chicken , 5 fishies
> Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna , 5 fishies


Hmmm... Regarding the spacing of your fats:
I would have 2 fat meals, 4 carb meals and then the rest protein only meals. Take the fishies out of your carb meals around your workouts and add them to your later meals.

So, something like high carb days:
Meal 1: Carbs/fruit/protein
PWO - Carbs/fruit/protein
Meal 2: Carbs/fruit/protein
Meal 3: Carbs/fruit/protein/fishies
Meal 4: Protein/fat/vegetables/fishies
Meal 5: Protein/fat/vegetables/fishies
Meal 6: Protein/fishies

You might also want to re-think your carb sources. Wraps are not really the best thing to have. You really want to stick to things like oats/grains, brown rice, sweet potato/yams and starchy vegetables like corn, beans/legumes, and fibre-1 cereal.


On your no carb day tomorrow - MAKE SURE YOU GET ENOUGH FATS! You want 40-50g!! 3 of your meals should have 10-15g of fats in them!! And then add on your fishies...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Training looked ok.  But... Umm... Supersets are two altenate exercises superseted with one another.. eg: To superset leg curls and extensions you would do 12 reps of leg curls then go immediately to leg ext. and do 12 reps. Then rest. Then repeat. What you were doing was just basically doing larger sets of the one exercise (2 fast sets of 12 reps is basically the same as doing 24 reps in the one set)!


 just when I think I know something I'm wrong! ...I thought that what oyu explained were called antagonsit supersets and that what I was doing was some other form of supersets  either way it hurt 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - as for the diet:
> 
> This looks good! Did you eat until satisfied?? Did you feel like barfing after eating so much before training!!


 I felt like barfing the entire day, I ate till I was satisfied...and then some 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummm... Isn't this missing something???
> 
> Meal 3 - 2 carb counting tortilla wraps , a bit of fiber 1 , tuna , 3 muffin thingies again , 3 fishies
> Here as well...
> ...


Sorry i frogot to put that in there , I was so tired last night when posting everything..ok this is what happened I had my fruit druing meal 1 , then for my post workout I forgot about it , so then on meal 2 I had the 1/2 a pear I woulda had pst workout and the 1/2 apple I owulda normaly had. Then I had another 1/2 apple on meal 3. Sorry forgot to post them but I did have them! honestly  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Regarding the spacing of your fats:
> I would have 2 fat meals, 4 carb meals and then the rest protein only meals. Take the fishies out of your carb meals around your workouts and add them to your later meals.
> 
> So, something like high carb days:
> ...


Ok I'll flollow that...but umm what do you mean fat? Jodi told me that no additional fats were required , just my fishies. Espically with some fat being in the carbs I'm eating , and I just added a TBSP of almond butter (or 2 TBSP of canoil oil to make my egg whites with..I tried making them with that Pam stuff and  , would they taste the same if I used a different type of oil, since I now know canoil oil isn't that great of a choice) on my no carb days to make up for it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You might also want to re-think your carb sources. Wraps are not really the best thing to have. You really want to stick to things like oats/grains, brown rice, sweet potato/yams and starchy vegetables like corn, beans/legumes, and fibre-1 cereal.


This is the nuritonal info per wrap: Calories 150
Fat 5G - 2G sat
Carbs 18G - 8G of fiber
Protein - 14G

I know ther enot the best carb choice espically on High carb days but the exp date is comin goson on them and I want to use them quickly so I scarfed some of those down, but I also made sure I had some other carbs with them..
My next High carb day will be better, groceries today and yesterday I didn't have alot to choose from.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> On your no carb day tomorrow - MAKE SURE YOU GET ENOUGH FATS! You want 40-50g!! 3 of your meals should have 10-15g of fats in them!! And then add on your fishies...


That much? TwinPeak and Jodi both said no additional fats were required , and when Jodi was carb cycling her fat intake was about 25G per day untill TP told her ot bump it up by 10 , and with my fishies and almond butter I'll get around 35G - 40G in total.
But knowing you you'll tell me why i need the fat  , and then I'll consider it and you'll basically slap me (well you would if you could  ) and just say "Add them!"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> who knows I may start craving sweets  we'll find out eventually though :


I cant wait until you start complaining. Then i get to say 'I told you so!'   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :never had a ferrero rocher...in fact I haven't had alot of anyhting in my childhood.:


How did you manage to get to 160 and a high bf?  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : Did you know last thansgiving was the first time I ever tried pumpkin pie and second time i ever had apple pie


  I'm not originally from Canada. So i never had that stuff as a kid. But i imagined that most kids here would have had those goodies.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I cant wait until you start complaining. Then i get to say 'I told you so!'


Well I'm not saying that I *never* crave something , ..it's mostly ice cream  then I'll remember the taste, then that "craving" feeling turns into disgust  and I try to figure out why people think it's so "good" .
But When I go on a maintenance diet , or take a week off I plan on going out to some resturants and such, mostly to be social and hang out with my friends.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How did you manage to get to 160 and a high bf?


 because well I slept all day , had about 2 meals a day and each of them was poutine  I use to be a major poutine achoholic.
Even back then looking onto it I didn't eat alot , maybe around 1000-1500 calories a day. When I was a kid though, holy crap I'd scarf down everyhting in sight then play video games all day , I was always fat. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm not originally from Canada. So i never had that stuff as a kid. But i imagined that most kids here would have had those goodies.


Yup most kids due, when I tell people they just look at me with wide eyes  , but then again most people grew up with a fuctional household where there parents weren't gone all day and would show up just to throw McDonald's at us, saying here's your supper and then leave again. My parents are work aholics , espically my dad , he works 13-17 hours everyday. My mom's better now though, she doesn't want to work and she's there for us more now. My dad is a great provider , just he sucks at being a Father, espically to me and my brother since were not his. My sisters are everything to him since there his. (Mom had me and my brother first marriage then divorced when I was 3 , got married to my dad now , really my step dad, and had my two sisters with him) Didn't tell ya guys but last week my mom broke down on me and was talking about how depressed she is and how she wants a divorce but my dads threating her that he'll close down the restaurant and the bank will take away our house so we'll be left we nothing. And she's afraid to leave because she's not sure if me and my brother will be taking care of, she knows the girls will be. She told me that when I was in the hospital on Easter my mom begged my dad to close downt he restaurant for 1 day and take the family up to see me (She's the only one that vistied me because I was a 2 hour drive away) and he said "Nope can't close the restaurant down" so she got mad and said "If it was one of those girls in that hosptial you'd close down in a second adn you know you would" and he said nothing back. I guess after mom told me taht, that's when I truly accepted the fact that he loves the girls more.
 sorry didn't mean to rant like that , I gotta post my No Carb Day yesterday or else I'm gonn abe late for school this morning


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2004)

*Novemeber 22*

*Training* - HIIT Cardio
*Diet - *No Carb Day
*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - 2 scoops of whey
*15 minutes of HIIT with a 3 minute cool down*
*post workout* 2 scoops of whey
Meal 2 - 1 scoop of whey
Meal 3 - 1 cup of chicken (didn't have any veggies to make a salad..) 5 fishies 
Meal 4 - 250ml of Egg whties , 2 TBSP of canoil oil , 5 fishies
Meal 5 - 1 Yellowfin Tuna Steak , lettuce , 2 TBSP of lemon juice , 2 TBSP of vineggar, 5 fishies
meal 6 - celery , tuna , 5 fishies

First No carb day went great! coulda used more veggies but I'm sotcked up of green beans , celery , broccoli, and lettuce now so that won't be a problem anymore  
I've been coming down witht his cold or something lately so I was really tired all day and kinda felt worn out, I don't think the no carbs helped things but I'm blaming it on my cold  . My cardio was great , sweated tons. Didn't do my Pilates though...I went home had my meal then went to sleep for 3 hours  felt *so* much better after that. So I plan on doing them today.
Low Carb soy milk would be alright on Low Carb days right? ...I already had some this mornin gin my shake  but it's not a bad thing is it?..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But When I go on a maintenance diet , or take a week off I plan on going out to some resturants and such, mostly to be social and hang out with my friends.


 Thats a good idea, It is good to take some time off and do something different.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> When I was a kid though, holy crap I'd scarf down everyhting in sight then *play video games all day * , I was always fat.


 Yep. Thats is a big problem with most kids today. Not enough physical activity.   Glad you are not one of them anymore.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup most kids due, when I tell people they just look at me with wide eyes  , but then again most people grew up with a fuctional household where there parents weren't gone all day and would show up just to throw McDonald's at us, saying here's your supper and then leave again. My parents are work aholics , espically my dad , he works 13-17 hours everyday. My mom's better now though, she doesn't want to work and she's there for us more now. My dad is a great provider , just he sucks at being a Father, espically to me and my brother since were not his. My sisters are everything to him since there his. (Mom had me and my brother first marriage then divorced when I was 3 , got married to my dad now , really my step dad, and had my two sisters with him) Didn't tell ya guys but last week my mom broke down on me and was talking about how depressed she is and how she wants a divorce but my dads threating her that he'll close down the restaurant and the bank will take away our house so we'll be left we nothing. And she's afraid to leave because she's not sure if me and my brother will be taking care of, she knows the girls will be. She told me that when I was in the hospital on Easter my mom begged my dad to close downt he restaurant for 1 day and take the family up to see me (She's the only one that vistied me because I was a 2 hour drive away) and he said "Nope can't close the restaurant down" so she got mad and said "If it was one of those girls in that hosptial you'd close down in a second adn you know you would" and he said nothing back. I guess after mom told me taht, that's when I truly accepted the fact that he loves the girls more.
> sorry didn't mean to rant like that , I gotta post my No Carb Day yesterday or else I'm gonn abe late for school this morning


Sorry to hear that. It must really hurt knowing that. But things should change for the better.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea, It is good to take some time off and do something different.


 as soon as March Break rolls by , I want to go to Toronto so bad  I could meet Jaim , and just tons of other stuff, my friend already has planned out that were going to this restaurant like the one in "Cable Guy" where they kick the shit outta each other while you eat and you don't get any untensils to eat your food with, it's gonna be fun! ...if it happens which it damn well better or I'm gonna kill something




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. Thats is a big problem with most kids today. Not enough physical activity.  Glad you are not one of them anymore.


  for the most part I'm still a lazy bastard! ...I cut out my 1 hour walks every day and stuff like that, I'm not as obessed over my exercise. I use to have a pedometer and made sure I always walked 12 000 steps a day, I was too hard on myself and my body.
Now I just do my weights and cardio , working at the restaurant keeps me going, and if my friends wanna do anything and if I'm in the mood I'll go with them. (I took your advise that not doing anything with my freinds to save calories was bullshit, I gotta enjoy myself!)




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. It must really hurt knowing that. But things should change for the better.


  sorry about that I tend to rant about stuff.
I don't know whats gonna happen next , my mom talked to me today about how she likes this guy that likes her back and how she hasn't crossed the line because she still married and how I feel about that and stuff. I told her if it's what makes her happy then go for it, it's for life and yolur decisons and you shouldn't suffer to make other people happy ...so i don't know when she's gonna take to dad about it, and actually get the divorce  everything will be better afterwards though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 4 - 250ml of Egg whties , 2 TBSP of canoil oil , 5 fishies


Why dont you try cooking those eggs in olive oil, instead?


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2004)

*Novemeber 23*

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Ab Day

Bench Press *65lbs* 1x14 *70lbs* 3x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x20 *15lbs* 3x12 superseted with Tricep extensions (do I finally go the idea? )
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x14 *7.5lbs* 3x8
2 hand tricep extensions - *15lbs* 1x14 *20lbs* 1x12 , 1x13 , 1x12 (time to increase weights ont hat one)
Plate Twist *20lbs* 2x30
Weighted Jackknife sit-up *15lbs* 2x30
WEighted Crunch *35lbs* 2x30

*Diet - *Low Carb Day
Meal 1 - 2 packages of thin rolled oats , 1 scoop of whey , 250 ml of unsweetned soy milk (this is fine isn't it? 2G of sugar , 1G of fiber) , 1/2 a pear
*workout*
Post workout - 2 packages of thin rolled oats , 2 scoops of whey , 1/2 a pear , some crystal light
meal 2 - 1 scoop of whey , 1/3 a cup of rolled oats , 1/2 an apple , 1 carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 3 - 1 can of tuna , 2 stalks of celery , 5 fishies
meal 4 - Cup of chicken , 1.5 cups of brocoli , 5 fishies ( is it alright to have salt here? ..not gonna have it today unless some whimes in within an hour saying I can  )
Meal 5 - About 4 inner leafs of lettuce , 2 TBSP of lemon Juice , 2 TBSP of vinnegar , 1 yellow fish tuna steak , 5 fishies
meal 6 - 1 can of tuna, Some green Beans (gotta check the nutrition info on them , jsut say them at the store and decided to pick them up , and if there no good I'll have more celery here) , 5 fishies

Thought I'd post this so I won't have to tomorrow morning. Did nothing today , got ready for school and worked out and started feeling sick, theres this flu going around and I was sneezing up mucus   gross..probably didn't need to know that but I thought I'd give you a visual  since I'm such a nice person.
Plan on doing osme homework and then if I feel up to it going out to sobeys for that cereal stuff Emma told me about...might also make those oatmeal cookie thingies tommorrw and find out the nurtition facts on them and fit them into my Low Carb day tomorrow  .
I think my mom had ot cancel my dentist appointment   , I'm gonna go in and get a new royal crown for my fake tooth , some x-rays on the top part of my teeth to find out when my widom teeth are gonna come in, and if there not gonna come in for a while I want a retainer I can put on at night to fix the gaps in my top teeth. And Also want to find out if theres a surgery to fix my upper lip , because whenever I smile it goes up really far showing my gums..so I always kinda force it down when I'm laughing when I'm around people I'm not comforable with, it's anoyying.
Also plan on goin ginto a plastic surgen sometime too, try and pull a "my nose is ruinin gmy life so can I get a nose job for free" thing. Hopfully it'll work  , I think I could do it...it seriously fucks up my life , I can't look in the mirror sideways at myself if I'm going somewhere or else I'll freak out and make an excuse so I don't have to leave my house. ....Maybe I could pull the same stunt for a tummy tuck  ...or I could become a whore and pay through sexual favors  so long as the surgens reasonably good looking..but what are the chances of that   ugh I'm screwed


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 23, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why dont you try cooking those eggs in olive oil, instead?


Would it give the same taste? 
I'm only gonna have them on my No carb days for some extra fat. I guess I could throw away all the canoil oil I got ( a bottle and a half of another) . I tried eating it using the pam fat free cooking spray     nasty shit, never again!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 23, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> as soon as March Break rolls by , I want to go to Toronto so bad  I could meet Jaim , and just tons of other stuff,
> Didnt know you were going to Toronto..


Well you may want to take a walk down church street (downtown)  . Since you are underage, you might not be able to enter the bars, but you could always stroll down the street. But it depends on where you are staying in Toronto.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :my friend already has planned out that were going to this restaurant like the one in "Cable Guy" where they kick the shit outta each other while you eat and you don't get any untensils to eat your food with, it's gonna be fun! ...if it happens which it damn well better or I'm gonna kill something.


  never heard of that. But i guess anything is possible.   I dont pay too much attention to things outside the zone i live in.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :Now I just do my weights and cardio , working at the restaurant keeps me going, and if my friends wanna do anything and if I'm in the mood I'll go with them. (I took your advise that not doing anything with my freinds to save calories was bullshit, I gotta enjoy myself!).


 Thats good. Make living fun. Dont deliberatly add to any existing stress.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> :  sorry about that I tend to rant about stuff.
> I don't know whats gonna happen next , my mom talked to me today about how she likes this guy that likes her back and how she hasn't crossed the line because she still married and how I feel about that and stuff. I told her if it's what makes her happy then go for it, it's for life and yolur decisons and you shouldn't suffer to make other people happy ...so i don't know when she's gonna take to dad about it, and actually get the divorce  everything will be better afterwards though.


Well, i hope things work out for the best, for you.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 23, 2004)

Tom's coming to visit me!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 24, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Would it give the same taste?
> I'm only gonna have them on my No carb days for some extra fat. I guess I could throw away all the canoil oil I got ( a bottle and a half of another) . I tried eating it using the pam fat free cooking spray     nasty shit, never again!


I use canola oil sometimes for cooking. When you need oil heated high to do something like,say, a stir fry. Olive oil is not suited for that purpose as it has a lower burning point. But Olive oils is ok for mild sauteing and frying eggs. Remember this 'You can cook with Olive oil but not in Olive oil' meaning you can add olive oil to a dish of required, but you cannot cook in olive oil meaning you cannot deep fry in it, for example. No need to throw away the canola oil. Keep it in the kitchen and use it when required.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by Tom_B
:Now I just do my weights and cardio , working at the restaurant keeps me going, and if my friends wanna do anything and if I'm in the mood I'll go with them. (I took your advise that not doing anything with my freinds to save calories was bullshit, I gotta enjoy myself!).

But going out with your friends also includes going to restaurants with them, and eating with them...that's probably what they do when you guys get together, right?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But going out with your friends also includes going to restaurants with them, and eating with them...that's probably what they do when you guys get together, right?


Possible scenario when Tom goes out with his friends.

Tom : "Hi Guys!"    
Tom's Friends : "OOOhh.. Tom!! Is that a stick of celery in your pants or are you just happy to see us?!"    
Tom : "..eerrmm... it's celery."


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well you may want to take a walk down church street (downtown)  . Since you are underage, you might not be able to enter the bars, but you could always stroll down the street. But it depends on where you are staying in Toronto.


lol ya we just plan on going everywhere and exploring , I'll probably check out some health stores  see what I can find! ...I love grocery shopping so being in a city like that with allt he good food I can eat , it's my dream  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> never heard of that. But i guess anything is possible.  I dont pay too much attention to things outside the zone i live in.


Well the person who told me this usually isn't right about this stuff  but I hope to god it's true, that would be funny as hell!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom's coming to visit me!


Hopefully I asked my mom last night and she said "Well sure if you want to , you can just go up and stay with your grandmother, she'd love for you guys to be there" so everythings looking good!  
I'll just have to give you a call from a pay phone and meet up somewhere cause I'm not saying I'm going ot Toronto to meet someone from the internet  , they wouldn't understand


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I use canola oil sometimes for cooking. When you need oil heated high to do something like,say, a stir fry. Olive oil is not suited for that purpose as it has a lower burning point. But Olive oils is ok for mild sauteing and frying eggs. Remember this 'You can cook with Olive oil but not in Olive oil' meaning you can add olive oil to a dish of required, but you cannot cook in olive oil meaning you cannot deep fry in it, for example. No need to throw away the canola oil. Keep it in the kitchen and use it when required.


Well I'm not really eating any egg whites right now, I may on no carb days but currently not, but just incase I'll pick up some olive oil.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But going out with your friends also includes going to restaurants with them, and eating with them...that's probably what they do when you guys get together, right?


Well not really...we just go out to the mall, or the theatres, or rent a movie/game or something liek that, but if they do go out somewher eot eat, I just don't go out with them or I eat before hand and I jsut sit in the restaurant with them. But that rarely happens becasue they don't eat out at restaurants alot either, except one Micheal but noone ever wants to go out with him


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Possible scenario when Tom goes out with his friends.
> 
> Tom : "Hi Guys!"
> Tom's Friends : "OOOhh.. Tom!! Is that a stick of celery in your pants or are you just happy to see us?!"
> Tom : "..eerrmm... it's celery."


And that is the reason I wear LONG sweaters


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 25, 2004)

*Novemeber 24*

*Training *- Pilates/Stomach vacuums


*Diet - *Low Carb Day
*5 40 second stomach vacuums*
Meal 1 - 1 packages of thin rolled oats , 1 scoop of whey , 250 ml of unsweetned soy milk , 1/2 a pear, 2 apple oatmeal cookies I made
*workout*
Post workout - 2 packages of thin rolled oats , 2 scoops of whey , 1/2 a pear , some crystal light
meal 2 - 1 scoop of whey , 1/3 a cup of rolled oats , 1/2 an apple , 2 apple oatmeal cookies I made
Meal 3 - 1 can of tuna , 2 stalks of celery , 5 fishies
meal 4 - Cup of chicken , 1.5 cups of brocoli , 5 fishies 
Meal 5 - About 4 inner leafs of lettuce , 2 TBSP of lemon Juice , 2 TBSP of vinnegar , 1 yellow fish tuna steak , 5 fishies
meal 6 - 1 can of tuna, 2 stalks of celery

Sorry didn't post this earlier, was really busy/
Nothing really happened , I was late for school  nothing big. Found out that one of my good freinds is moving back to Australia , so that was depressing, I wish he didn't have to move..
I've also been sick lately, there's this bad flu going around but I can't go to the doctors and get some meds because if they find out i'm sick they won't do the thing on Wed. to get rid of my Hemroid, which I want gone bad, so I guess I'm stuck with the flu


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 26, 2004)

*November 25*

*Training- *Back/Shoulder/Bi Day
Bent over Rows - *20lbs* 1x14 , *30lbs* 3x12
DB Pullovers - *20lbs* 1x14 , *30lbs* 3x8
Shrugs - *75lbs* 1x14 , *85lbs* 3x12
Military Press - *40lbs* 1x14 , *45lbs* 3x8
DB shoulder Press - *10bs* 1x14 , *15lbs* 3x10 superested with BB curl
BB curl - * 40lbs* 1x14, *50lbs* 3x8 superseted with DB shoudler press
Hammer Curls - Didn't have time to do any  

*Diet - *High Carb Day
*5 40 second Stomach Vacuums*
Meal 1 - 1 scoop of whey , 4 packets of thin rolled oats ,  1/2 a pear, 250ml of unsweetned soy milk, 1/2 a carb counting tortilla wrap
*Weights*
Post workout - 4 packets of thin rolled oats , 2 scoops of whey , 1/2 an apple
Meal 2 - 12 oatmeal apple cookies , 1 scoop of whey
Meal 3 - can of tuna, celery, 5 fishies
Meal 4 - around 2 cups of fiber 1 - maybe more , 250ml of unsweetned soy milk , 5 oatmeal apple cookies , 1/2 an apple , around 1/2 a cup of brown rice , 1 cup of diced chicken
Meal 5- 3 oz. of Haddock , 10 fishies
Meal 6 - 1 can of tuna , 5 fishies, lettuce , 2 TBSP of lemon juice , 2 TBSP of vinnegar


 Well I wake up today and relize that I have a french presenintationt aht I hadn't fully translated into french and haven't even started to memorize it  not to mention I wake up an hour late..
So I translate it really quick and start memorizing it during my workout , which I didn't have time ot do my Hammer Curls  , I was running so late ..but I remebered BulkMeUp sayign that my bi's get hit during my back exercise so It hougth it wasn't that be a deal..
so anwyasy get to school and actually managed to pull my french speech off  so I was happy. Then during the afternoon there was this assembly and we listened to this weird ass corny guy talk about "motivation" and "school spirit" , his jokes were so corney and based on male/female sterotypes..how anyone found him funny beats the hell outta me. And he'd ramble on about things that had no relievence to anything , like he start talking about how he's 6'1 and only weighs 146lbs , only 30 lbs underweight as he says and kept rubing his tummy...I was like  and some people were actualyl laughing..
anyways so I get home make my food and then I gotta go to work   nearly died I was so tired, o and my mom also bought and new Honda Civic , it's nice. And that was my exciting day of fun fun fun!


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 27, 2004)

*Novemeber 26*

*Training* - HIIT Cardio/Pilates


*Diet - *No Carb Day

*5 40 second Stomach vacuums*

Meal 1 -

1 scoop of whey

*Cardio*

Post workout -

2 scoops of whey

Meal 2 - 

1 scoop of whey

Meal 3 - 

1 cup of chicken
Some brocoli
5 fishies
Some salt

Meal 4 - 

1 can of tuna
Some lettuce
1 TBSP of lemon juice
3 TBSP of vinnegar
5 fishies

Meal 5 (about one hour later  ) - 

250ml of egg whites
2 TBSP of canoil oil (haven't gotten the olive oil yet  ,grocerys are Mon)

Meal 6 - 

4 oz. of Haddock
Some green beans
5 fishies

*Pilates and Stomach vacuums*

Meal 7 -

1 can of tuna 
Some celery
5 fishies





Yesterday I didn't go to school on the account of me being sick and all. The cardio nearly killed me  . I then had to walk through the fucking freezing cold because my bird ran outta food so I had to go get him some , I thought I was gonna die it was so cold. I also had to stick that Meal 5 in there because I did out everything I had planned ot eat for the day and my Calories were at 800 and protein was at 150G , sad thing is I wasn't hungry once  .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yesterday I didn't go to school on the account of me being sick and all. The cardio nearly killed me  .  .


  When you are ill, it is not a good idea to stress your body out further by exercising. What you need is a lot of rest for your body to recover from the infection. As it is already stressed from fighting the infection. Exercise can make it worse. 
http://www.fitness4youonline.com/feeling_ill.html


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 28, 2004)

800 calories? Isn't that like... starving woman numbers? I'm not carb cycling expert, but I'm sure that's way too low for a growing guy.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When you are ill, it is not a good idea to stress your body out further by exercising. What you need is a lot of rest for your body to recover from the infection. As it is already stressed from fighting the infection. Exercise can make it worse.
> http://www.fitness4youonline.com/feeling_ill.html


I know   I know   , but it was my recious cardio , and I knew that the next day was gonna be my rest day so I could rest and sleep as much I wanted too. Which I did   and I'm feeling a little better , not as bad as what I was.
Also I can't open that link  , everytime I try it says "internet explorer is have diffuclulties" and then the window closes ..


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 800 calories? Isn't that like... starving woman numbers? I'm not carb cycling expert, but I'm sure that's way too low for a growing guy.


I bumped the calories up to 1200 , but like I said sad thing was is that I wasn't hungry ...
Im know the calories are low but there meant to be becasue it's a "no carb day" and I make up for it on my "high carb days" ..I'm probably eating around 3000-4000 calories on those days , Iand I'm stuffed silly


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2004)

*November 27*

*Training* - Rest Day


*Diet - *Low carb day Carb Day

I'm not gonna bother posting my Low Carb and No Carb days considering there basically always the same jsut usually have minor adjustments , but I'll still post High carb days..at least for now , untill I become to lazy even for that  



Well yesterday was fun , my friend from PEI came down for the day so we hung out with my bestfriend/his girlfried and another friend of ours , we rented "Chronicles of Riddick" ...it was..well...confusing   but from what I could make of it , it was a good movie.
I nearly had a breakdown at work though , my dad made me brocolli with shicken using some corn starch (didn't eat it, he made me up another batch without it) so I jsut kinda went in the back room and had to kinda stand there and breath  , I think juggling work , finding transportation for my groceries , taking care of siblings , cooking my meals , planning my meals, exercising , school , trying to fit in sleep , trying to have a social life , money issues , parents having a divorce , being this messenger between my parents (basically they'll ask me where the other went or if they said anything about them etc. , and I always have no idea what to say) , doctors appointments etc., is starting to take a toll on me.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 28, 2004)

*Novemeber 28*

*Training- *Leg day
5 minutes of *slow* cardio on my eliptical trainer as a warm-up
Lunges *85lbs* 2x10 each leg
Squats - *95lbs* 4x10
SLDL- *95lbs* 4x10
Summo Squat - *85lbs* 4x10
Deadlift - *95lbs* 4x8
Pile Squat - *45lbs* 4x20 SS with Calf raises
Calf raises - *85lbs* 4x12 SS with Pile Squats


*Diet - *High Carb Day
5 40 second Stomach Vacuums
Meal 1 - 1 scoop of whey , 250ml of unsweetned soy milk , 1.5 cups of Muelix, 1 carb coutning tortilla wrap
*Weights*
Post workout - 1/2 a pear , 2 scoops of whey , 4 packages of thin rolled oats, 1 carb counting tortilla wrap
Meal 2 - 3 oatmeal apple cookies (made some adjustments to recipe and I fucked it up  ) , some oats , about .5 cup sof musleix , 1 carb counting tortilla wrap, 1 scoop of whey , 1/2 an apple
Meal 3 - 1 cup of brown rice , 1/2 an apple , 1 cup of chicken , 1 carb coutning tortilla wrap
Meal 4 -2 oz. of haddock , 1 can of tuna , 10 fishies
Meal 5- 2 oz. of haddock , celery , 1 can of tuna , 10 fishies



Had a great workout! I changed some stuff around to target my inner and outter thighs and really enjoyed this workout espically since I only did 2 sets of lunges , you have no idea how much I hate lunges  . The deadlifts were brutual though! My lower back was so stiff afterwards  . I watched "The stepford Wives" while exercsing today and it was actually a good movie. Then I went to work and now I'm home replying ot some overdue messages , and I gotta go due another art project , fucking stupid ass bitch teacher I fucking hate her so much   . Then after school tomorrow I'm gonna stay after school and see if theres anything I can do considering I missed so much school last week , I don't wwant to get behind . I also get my bodyfat % tested tuesday , that'll be fun. I'm also excitied that I  might actually get a tummy tuck for xmas      !! , at frist I had my mom convinced to let me get a nose job but I decided I want a mini tummy tuck more , I'll be goning ot Halifax with my aunt Val since she's getting her's done too , hopefullt this all works out and I actually get it done , I'll be so fucking happy.


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

> Had a great workout! I changed some stuff around to target my inner and outter thighs and really enjoyed this workout espically since I only did 2 sets of lunges , you have no idea how much I hate lunges  .


I feel you dude , I hate those damn lunges . I do them after I do my leg press , and Im always shaking at my 9th or 10th rep of each set. Somehow , I find the way to do it. Dont worry , youre not the only one hatting those


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 29, 2004)

You're getting a tummy tuck...jesus...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I can't open that link  , everytime I try it says "internet explorer is have diffuclulties" and then the window closes ..


It works fine for me.   Try closing and reopening IE or restart your system or just copy and paste the link into your browser.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training* - Rest Day
> 
> 
> *Diet - *Low carb day Carb Day
> ...


Yep it was a watchable movie. Though they could have made it better by paying attention to some details. It is a continuation of the movie 'pitch black', though the story is not continued, some charector references are.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I nearly had a breakdown at work though , my dad made me brocolli with shicken using some corn starch (didn't eat it, he made me up another batch without it) so I jsut kinda went in the back room and had to kinda stand there and breath  ,


You deliberately make things WAAAYYYY to difficult for yourself. A little bit of corn starch will not harm you. Besides it was a low carb day, so just adjust the carbs accordingly if you are worried. And dont give me any whiny girly excuses like "but i dont liiiike it.. boo hoo"    

Learn to 'roll with the punches'.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I  might actually get a tummy tuck for xmas      !! , at frist I had my mom convinced to let me get a nose job but I decided I want a mini tummy tuck more , I'll be goning ot Halifax with my aunt Val since she's getting her's done too , hopefullt this all works out and I actually get it done , I'll be so fucking happy.


I think a tummy tuck is over the top. You shouldnt even be thinking about one at your age. Surgery is serious. Have you done your homework regarding cosmetic surgery? Do you know what the possible consequences can be if it dosent go as planned? Do you think a tummy tuck will resolve your body image issues? i doubt it. As soon as you are done with one you will find something else to worry about and think about surgery again. I think you are just being influenced by it being glamorised on tv.

Besides it costs 1000's of dollars and they wont do it if you are under a certain age (i think 19 for boys).

Does your aunt have the same waist as you?? i am sure she dosent. You have been seriously bulking for, like 2 months. You think 5.8/150 is huge as you said you dont want to be _that _ big. At your age all you should be thinking about is packing some meat on your bones and filling out your figure, which will serve you well in the long run. You do have some serious body image issues that need to be looked into.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> [espically since I only did 2 sets of lunges , you have no idea how much I hate lunges


I dont particularly like leg exercise. I do them because i have to as they are important. The only leg exercise i like are lunges  . Besides the benefits of it are awesome.


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think a tummy tuck is over the top. You shouldnt even be thinking about one at your age. Surgery is serious. Have you done your homework regarding cosmetic surgery? Do you know what the possible consequences can be if it dosent go as planned? Do you think a tummy tuck will resolve your body image issues? i doubt it. As soon as you are done with one you will find something else to worry about and think about surgery again. I think you are just being influenced by it being glamorised on tv.
> 
> Besides it costs 1000's of dollars and they wont do it if you are under a certain age (i think 19 for boys).
> 
> Does your aunt have the same waist as you?? i am sure she dosent. You have been seriously bulking for, like 2 months. You think 5.8/150 is huge as you said you dont want to be _that _ big. At your age all you should be thinking about is packing some meat on your bones and filling out your figure, which will serve you well in the long run. You do have some serious body image issues that need to be looked into.



Hey won't listen to you...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 29, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Hey won't listen to you...


I know.. given past experience. I just had to say that, even though i am wasting my breath. I said it in the faint hope that he might. Like he refused to bulk initially, but then decided to go on a mini bulk (folowed my a mini cut   )


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 30, 2004)

So one kind of negates the other...


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I feel you dude , I hate those damn lunges . I do them after I do my leg press , and Im always shaking at my 9th or 10th rep of each set. Somehow , I find the way to do it. Dont worry , youre not the only one hatting those


 I've been doing 4 sets of 10 reps for each leg so it was a *really *nice change to only do 2 sets of them ...of course to make up for it I stuck in some deadlifts which I've never done before , so with that combines with my SLDL's  my lower back is in so much pain. Althought my legs are just starting to fell the DOMS - for some reason they don't start hurting till 2 days after my workout and even then they don't hurt ALOT  ...but it was funny I was walking up to the entrance of the hosptial with my mom  and she just looked at me weird and goes..."umm why are you walking weird?" I looked at her and said "Summo Squats" she got this really weird face and we both laughed


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You're getting a tummy tuck...jesus...


why whats so bad about that Jaim? *You* don't have to live it everyday, *I* do and it's ruining my life , I'm constantly reminded of my past and my fuck up and all the consquences that go along with it. Whether it be sympathy , going in for a normal doctors appointment and them assumming I still have an eating disorder, I showed up 30 minutes late for my art class and at the begging of the year she made it clear that if were late we knock on the door and wait till she comes out and deals with us , when I knoced on the dorr she came out and smiled at me and said "O you just shoulda come in , come in dear" she followed me back to my seat gave me a piece of paper and told us we were answering the questions on the board but just take your time" , she didn't even ask me why I was late for class where as if it was anyone else she flips out at them. Know why I was so different? Cause she knows of my eating disorder and just naturally assumed it was to do with that, it pisses me off because I'm treated a different way, because I screwed up once in my past. Now I jsut want to move on with my life , enjoy my new lifestyle, and getting a tummy tuck will help me do that , instead of always looking at my stomach and just seeing another consquence of my past. I'm sorry if oyu can't understand that.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It works fine for me.  Try closing and reopening IE or restart your system or just copy and paste the link into your browser.


I'm gonna have to re - copy the link into my browser , my computer is so screwed up  . Everytime now I chose a link my computer closes all my windows, its so anoyying


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep it was a watchable movie. Though they could have made it better by paying attention to some details. It is a continuation of the movie 'pitch black', though the story is not continued, some charector references are.


Yup agree with you completely. I saw Pitch Black before , and I perfer that more , just didn't like the ending where that chick got eaten  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You deliberately make things WAAAYYYY to difficult for yourself. A little bit of corn starch will not harm you. Besides it was a low carb day, so just adjust the carbs accordingly if you are worried. And dont give me any whiny girly excuses like "but i dont liiiike it.. boo hoo"
> 
> Learn to 'roll with the punches'.


Well I don't think it was neccasirly the fact I had cornstarch in my broccoli it was jsut sorta the straw that broke the camels back , know what I mean? I've been having some bad weeks lately. Besides coudln't adjust my carbs accordingly , can only have carbs in 3 meals , which I already had in the morning and this was at like 7 pm , really bad time ot have carbs


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think a tummy tuck is over the top. You shouldnt even be thinking about one at your age. Surgery is serious. Have you done your homework regarding cosmetic surgery? Do you know what the possible consequences can be if it dosent go as planned? Do you think a tummy tuck will resolve your body image issues? i doubt it. As soon as you are done with one you will find something else to worry about and think about surgery again. I think you are just being influenced by it being glamorised on tv.


refer back my reply to Jaim.
I don't see it as being glamorised on tv , I've looked into it and found out how the surgeryes done , the risks , the scars , after surgery care etc. This is really something I need to do.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Besides it costs 1000's of dollars and they wont do it if you are under a certain age (i think 19 for boys).


It's anywheres between 4000-8000 dollars US  . but thats for a full tummy tuck so it's probably be alittle cheaper since I would only get a mini tummy tuck.
I hope your not right about the age thing...I think it all depends on the surgeon you get and if there comfortable performing it on a teenager.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Does your aunt have the same waist as you?? i am sure she dosent. You have been seriously bulking for, like 2 months. You think 5.8/150 is huge as you said you dont want to be _that _big. At your age all you should be thinking about is packing some meat on your bones and filling out your figure, which will serve you well in the long run. You do have some serious body image issues that need to be looked into.


Ugh...I don't have body image issues ... Yes my aunt dosne't have the same waist as me but what does that matter? Tummy tuck only slim your waist *rarely* , there performed to remove fat/loose skin (i have the loose skin) on your middle/lower abs if it won't respond to diet and exercise. There is tighting and firm up your stomach making it more flat , not reducing your waist size.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont particularly like leg exercise. I do them because i have to as they are important. The only leg exercise i like are lunges  . Besides the benefits of it are awesome.


Your fucking  How can you like lunges!   I got my ass to where I want it to be ,   dosen't look like i have one under the jeans I where but it's there , I got some people to squeeze me ass after they said I don't have an ass and there reply was "  holy shit you have a huge ass"  it was so damn funny


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So one kind of negates the other...


How does one negate the other?
Okay me at 120lbs and at 8% body fat. I'm now  133.5 lbs with 8% body fat (or higher) , so by going on a cut I'm lower my bodyfat but keep my muscle I gained! I'm gonna weigh around 128lbs when I'm finishes while still keeping the msucle I gained..so I really don't see how that negates the other.


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

*Novemeber 29*

*Training *- Cardio


*Diet - *No Carb Day


Well yesterday ..was...boring! ..Cardio was fun  , ugh whats happening ot me I use ot love cardio  ..Now I think I actually perfer weights over cardio  damn you people and converting me  .
After school I was so tired  ..but I couldn't go to sleep because at 6 I ahd to go out and get groceries (I got the olive oil BulkMeUp  ) and I didn't want my hair fucked up  , so I went over ot my friends hosue where I was attacked by this fucking hybred mosquito thingy  I was freaking out and so was my friend! I was jsut sitting there watching Mike (my friend) play some weird ass video game then all of a sudden we hear this buzz between us , so we look over and theres this Red mosquito with black strips that almost looked like a hornet (although you could see that thingy mosquitos use to suck your blooood with  ) and it was just hovering there staring at us, we fucking screamed and Mike ran outta the room to get a fly swatter , well me being the :dumb: dumb ass I am stayed (partly because I was afraid to move that it would attack me :lol) well it went to the light and stayed there , then I swear to god it moved at the speed of light  and swooped down at me I screamed dodged the bastard and ran outta the room , by that time Mike was coming downstairs witht he fly swatter so..we went back into his room and there the crazy bastard was flying in the middle of the room in a huge ass circle. So mike kinda put the fly swatter in it path and all you coudl hear was a *doink* then it went flying and hit a wall. And that was the end of scary ass hybred mosquito....then I fell asleep and started drooling on my hand before my friend woke my up. Then we went back to my house I got some green tea and me walked down to the store , me with tea cup in hand. I know I'm retarded  but I love my tea o so much! I could have like 10 a day :grin; but I know its bad and it's a  so i presently have 3 cups a day


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 30, 2004)

*Novemeber 30*

*Training *- Chest/Tricep/Ab Day

Bench Press *65lbs* 1x14 *70lbs* 3x8
Incline DB Flies * 10lbs* 1x20 *15lbs* 3x12 SS with Dips
Dips *Bodyweight* 1x14 *7.5lbs* 3x1 SS with DB flies
2 hand tricep extensions - *20lbs* 1x20 , *25lbs* 3x10
Crunch - 100 , then directly to corss over crunch without rest
Cross over crunch - 100

*Diet - *Low Carb Day

Well tomorrows my surgery  I'm starting to freak out , I was cool with it earlier but now..ugh  
This morning I had an examination (weight, blood pressure, heart rate etc.) and I'm in perfect health  - including my weight! 
The entire thing was really boring , all this stupid questions like "have I ever had diabetes" etc. , then I also have to get an IV tomorrow, and blood work done. I hate IV's so much  , I've had to have so many in my life and they can never find a vein so there stuck trying ot find one like 5 times, it's so annoying  . But at least I have a numbing patch I'm gonna put on this time. Also not sure how my diet and training is gonna look over the next few days , after I finish my last meal I have to take this stuff called "fleet excema" to clean out my system, basically a laxitive. Then I can't eat anything untill after my surgery  , so that means no breakfast tomorrow or snack, I can't even take my multi-vitamin or have my tea  how am I suppos to wake up without my tea!? Tomorrows also a Pilate day ..but I'm not sure if I should do it tonight or wait tillt he morning, casue I won't be able to have anything before and after my workout and I don't want to be deyhdrated or over worked or something so my blood test will come back blotched! ...I think I'll take my chances though and do it tomorrow morning. Unless someone tells me to do it now  
I'm also concerned about doing squats after the surgery , but I think I'll play everything by ear and see how I feel. Wish me luck! ..it's gonna hurt


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Decemeber 1 ( 18 more days till my B-day!, then I get my driver's license!)*

*Training *- Pilates

*Diet - *Low Carb Day

Well my surgery went great! I'm nto sore or anything , the doctors were surprised , even when I woke up , I was awake and not groggy or anything. The only problem is that theres a little bit of bleeding but besides that nothing , just a little concerned as to how it's gonna be when I have to take a crap  they said thats gonna be painful...then again they said I'd be in a lot of pain right now and have to be taking advil/tonylenol for the pain , but I'm not so  ...I guess I'll find out.
I've decided to take my next Back/shoulder/Bi and Leg Day off. I'm not to sure about cardio , may do little walkes ans then on monday start HIIT back up. So because of this my High Carb Days are gonna be switched to Low Carb Days , and my No Carb days will stay the same (or at least I think that's how its gonna work , waiting for Jodi's response  ). I know I'm gonna lose weight this week , between the whole laxatives and stuff  . So far I've only eaten 2 Shakes which had 1 scoop of whey , 1/2 a pear , 250ml of unsweetned soy milk and 2 packages of oats. I plan on having some more oats and whey later and after that just whatever I feel up to..
I'm also gonna be missing the next week of school , but I think I'm still gonna have to work  ...2 of our cooks are gone ( Our best 1 is out on stress leave and she's taking Valium , and the second one well...he dosen't even show up for work) so they'll be needing me alot in there. Hopefully I can pull through.
So well for the rest of the day I plan on watching some t.v. ...might actually read  and finish up my "journal response" for english , she seriously treats us like elementary students , were in grade 10 and she gives us one class a week of "Free Time" to talk to our friends  and she also dosen't believe in tests , but of course we still have to do the exam so hen that comes around were not going ot be used to tests and thats gonna fuck us up ..anyways I'm gonna go and play some games


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 1, 2004)

Also forgot to mention we just got a second 52" Tv in our living room , the other is in the basment.  that $5000 could have paid for my surgery! ...My dad better have another $5000 dollars laying around ...knowing him he does  he's a work aholic he works like 14 hours a day 7 days a week , he lives at our restaurant ...but it pays off this year we made $500,000  were gonna be rich after we pay the bank off for the mortage we took out


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I don't think it was neccasirly the fact I had cornstarch in my broccoli it was jsut sorta the straw that broke the camels back , know what I mean? I've been having some bad weeks lately. Besides coudln't adjust my carbs accordingly , can only have carbs in 3 meals , which I already had in the morning and this was at like 7 pm , really bad time ot have carbs


Dont freak out over all that and make things difficult for yourself. Besides it is not like you will wake up the next morning weighing 300lbs of fat. Take things easy and take them in your stride. Life is full of surprises, some nice others nasty. You have to learn to deal with them all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I hope your not right about the age thing...I think it all depends on the surgeon you get and if there comfortable performing it on a teenager..


I hope that i am. Not that i am being mean, but i hope for your sake they dont accept. I think it is an unnecessary drastic step for _you_. ANY kind of surgery is drastic.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh...I don't have body image issues ... .


This from someone who feels that 150lbs is a 'hulk' and dosent want to be that 'big', as 150lbs is tooo big for him.   

Noone ever suggested that you get huge enough to compete, but you consider 150 to be too big for you! Well, post a thread and ask around what people think. Methinks you will get laughed at.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes my aunt dosne't have the same waist as me but what does that matter?.


It does matter, coz she is an adult, there is a big age difference between you two. Your body shape will change/can be changed more than hers given your ages. Not to say that it is impossible for her, but it isnt impossible for you either.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Tummy tuck only slim your waist *rarely* , there performed to remove fat/loose skin (i have the loose skin) on your middle/lower abs if it won't respond to diet and exercise. There is tighting and firm up your stomach making it more flat , not reducing your waist size.


You did say earlier that you would like a six pack, right? Well, you are going to have to develop those ab muscles for them to show. Now If you get your tummy tightned, when those muscles grow (along with your back muscles) it will stretch your skin again! So instead of getting a tummy tuck, why dont you look to putting on muscle and fill it out, as i have been saying? No point in tightening it only to have streach it out again, is there?

What are you going to do to hide the scars? wear long sweaters for the rest of your life? You already wear long sweaters now, so what difference will it make to your self esteem about your tummy if you continue to wear them to hide a new problem?

Get your friends to feel your tummy and tell you what it is like. Since you dont mind your friends feeling your pecs and ass, it shouldnt be a problem for them to check it out, should it?  I am sure they will say you are fine.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 1, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well yesterday ..was...boring! ..Cardio was fun  , ugh whats happening ot me I use ot love cardio :


  Told ya!! told ya to give up the caridio onyour bulk coz you need it on your cut to rev up your metabolism. Looks like your body has gotten accustomed to the routine and is now getting fed up with it.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..Now I think I actually perfer weights over cardio  damn you people and converting me  .:


"Welcome to the dark side, my son!"  ....hhheeerrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk ...hhhiiissssssssss


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I hope that i am. Not that i am being mean, but i hope for your sake they dont accept. I think it is an unnecessary drastic step for _you_. ANY kind of surgery is drastic.


I think they might , if I go up and they say that they don't accept people my age I'm gonna ask if he can still examin me and tell me what type of tummy tuck I need and if theres any clinics he could recommend me to.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This from someone who feels that 150lbs is a 'hulk' and dosent want to be that 'big', as 150lbs is tooo big for him.
> 
> Noone ever suggested that you get huge enough to compete, but you consider 150 to be too big for you! Well, post a thread and ask around what people think. Methinks you will get laughed at.


Look at it this way , imagine if I kept pushing you into becoming competition size , even though *you* don't wish for your body to look like that , but *I* don't see anything wrong with being competition size so I think that your crazy. This is the exact same thing. *You* may not think that 150 pounds is alot , but *I* don't want to have a type of body like that, and it's my body - so 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It does matter, coz she is an adult, there is a big age difference between you two. Your body shape will change/can be changed more than hers given your ages. Not to say that it is impossible for her, but it isnt impossible for you either.


Yes she may be an adult, but I'm old enough to make this decision for myself , I can understand if I was like 12 years old , but I'll be 16 in 17 days , and I'm vey mature for my age. I know what type of decision I'm making , and I'm ready to accept the consquences and pain that come along with it. And if I regret it when I'm older , well theres nothing I can do but accept and respect my decsision I made at that time in my life. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You did say earlier that you would like a six pack, right? Well, you are going to have to develop those ab muscles for them to show. Now If you get your tummy tightned, when those muscles grow (along with your back muscles) it will stretch your skin again! So instead of getting a tummy tuck, why dont you look to putting on muscle and fill it out, as i have been saying? No point in tightening it only to have streach it out again, is there?


Well I don't want a six pack completly , I want a firm flat stomach with definition , not neccassirly a real six pack.
What they'll do is they take the muscles and they'll tighten them out , making it firmer and flatter which is what i want...



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What are you going to do to hide the scars? wear long sweaters for the rest of your life? You already wear long sweaters now, so what difference will it make to your self esteem about your tummy if you continue to wear them to hide a new problem?


For a complete tummy tuck there is a scar going from hip bone , to hipe bone. The scar will become bright red usually after the third month , but after around 9 months it'll fade into a white line.
Now I'm not getting a complete tummy tuck , more than likely I'll need a mini tummy tuck which means my scar with be very tiny and right above the pubic area...Now I don't wear jeans or shirts that go down that low  so I'll be alright.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Get your friends to feel your tummy and tell you what it is like. Since you dont mind your friends feeling your pecs and ass, it shouldnt be a problem for them to check it out, should it?  I am sure they will say you are fine.


They can touch my pecs and ass all they want but noone ever touches my stomach  , they've tried before...and now they know better


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 2, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Told ya!! told ya to give up the caridio onyour bulk coz you need it on your cut to rev up your metabolism. Looks like your body has gotten accustomed to the routine and is now getting fed up with it.


Curse you and your rightness  , The plan Emma told me was if progress stalls to first add in a session of cardio then if it stalls further add in another No Carb Day ...but if progress stalls I'd much rather have another No carb day than more cardio. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the dark side, my son!" ....hhheeerrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk ...hhhiiissssssssss


  ..omg the reminded me of Harry Potter for some strange ass reason


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Look at it this way , imagine if I kept pushing you into becoming competition size , even though *you* don't wish for your body to look like that , but *I* don't see anything wrong with being competition size so I think that your crazy. This is the exact same thing. *You* may not think that 150 pounds is alot , but *I* don't want to have a type of body like that, and it's my body - so :


 Suggesting to anyone to get to comp size is suggesting them to be waaay above average. We are talking of trying to be one of the best. All i am saying is that you dont have to settle for below average(which, IMO you are willing to settle for) or even average body. So instead of having a body like any other average joe, try to be better than average. Nothing wrong with that. Thats all i am saying. BUT you pointed out, it is your body and hence only YOU have to live with the consequences of your decisions.. so end of this discussion from myside.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes she may be an adult, but I'm old enough to make this decision for myself , I can understand if I was like 12 years old , but I'll be 16 in 17 days , and I'm vey mature for my age. I know what type of decision I'm making , and I'm ready to accept the consquences and pain that come along with it. And if I regret it when I'm older , well theres nothing I can do but accept and respect my decsision I made at that time in my life. :


I wasnt implying you are immature. I think you are quite mature for your age and a bit more. I was trying to point out that for you it is easier to change your body composition nautrally compared to her. Though it it NOT impossible for either.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..omg the reminded me of Harry Potter for some strange ass reason


  That was supposed to be Darth Vader (Star Wars).


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 3, 2004)

*Thursday Dec 2*

*Training *- Zip

*Diet - *Low Carb Day

Well can't realyl talk about my day since I'm running late for work , ass still dosen't hurt  the doctors said I'd be in alot of Pain a couple of days later ..O well . They also said my first bowel movement is REALLY gonna hurt ...but for some strange reason I haven't had to go to the  yet  better for me I guess. I'm taking some collace right now (a stool softner) for when the time does happen it won't hurt as bad and so I don't rip any stitches.
Also spent alot of time making a new routine I hope to start Mon. I posted it in the training section for some bashing, O well I can't wait to start it , it's gonna be brutual.
I also don't think it matters if a No Carb day falls on a weight traiing session from reading Jodi's journal so if thats the case I'm just gonna follow 
High/No/Low/High it'd make things easier for me but I'm gonna ask her just in case
P.S. I will reply to your stuff BulkMeUp , probably when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Suggesting to anyone to get to comp size is suggesting them to be waaay above average. We are talking of trying to be one of the best. All i am saying is that you dont have to settle for below average(which, IMO you are willing to settle for) or even average body. So instead of having a body like any other average joe, try to be better than average. Nothing wrong with that. Thats all i am saying. BUT you pointed out, it is your body and hence only YOU have to live with the consequences of your decisions.. so end of this discussion from myside.


 I was trying to get that your asking me to be 150 pounds is like me asking you to be comp size , both sizes are to large for want we what our bodies to look like. That was the point I was trying to get across.
Sorry if I came across rude 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wasnt implying you are immature. I think you are quite mature for your age and a bit more. I was trying to point out that for you it is easier to change your body composition nautrally compared to her. Though it it NOT impossible for either.


I know you weren't calling me immature (Thanks for the compliments  ) but I was just trying to say that I know what kind of decision I making. I'll go to the consultation and have the doctor do a examination and see what happens from there.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That was supposed to be Darth Vader (Star Wars).


 when I read I imagined a kind of hisss sound which made me think of snakes which made me think of Harry Potter and the whole voldermort snak thing  ...wow I'm even more loserish than I thought


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2004)

*Decemeber 3*

*Training *- Nothing

*Diet - *No Carb Day

well I did nothin gyesterday besides work some extra hours , I need to start working more with xmas coming ....damn present buying. I'm able to just get buy having to buy all my stuff , o well I don't need to buy alot of stuff I guess.
I'm a little concerned that I haven't had to use the toilet yet ...probably because I haven't had a High Carb day in a week.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 4, 2004)

Hmm ..looks like my cut might not last as long as I thought , I knew I might lose a little extra than a pound this week due to the laxatives and I haven't had a High Carb day in a week (since I haven't exercised) so my calories have been ranging from 1000-1500 and I've been feeling really tired and lethargic lately , weighed myself today and I lost 3 pounds  , and I know it isn't water because last week I lost 3 pounds which was  the water..
So I'm gonna try and lift tomorrow giving myself a High Carb day, hopefully I can lift.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 4, 2004)

1000 is nothing......you're starving your body


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 4, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 1000 is nothing......you're starving your body



Sigh - he knows that... But he is trying really, really hard to keep the self-denial thing going so just let him do it - how can we stop him?

He is hell bent on keeping himself at that weight.... and keeping himself at a unhealthy calorie level..... And keeping himself 'sick' (both mentally and physically).... And we can tell him he is ruining his body till we are blue in the face - but, until he wants to, he is not going to listen to us.... He is just going to keep making excuses...



Tom is smart - he will realise he is going to have to make some huge changes in his outlook sooner or later... I just hope for his sake (and for the sake of his body), that it is sooner rather than later. A life of good health is a terrible thing to waste...



If you do want some help with getting things back on track Tom, you know I am always here to give you a hand. Just ask.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 5, 2004)

Maybe consider taking up the offer....


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2004)

I know 1000 is nothing for my body , I've only eaten this amount twice this week and then 1500 - 1750 calories the rest of the time. But also remember I've just come outta surgery , I'm all stitch up down there and the doctors have actually recommended not eating as much due to when I do have my bowel movement it's gonna be extrememly painful and if I push then I'll tear open my stitches. Jodi even said to only have No/Low Carb days untill I start lifting again. For the most part I've been either laying in bed or on my computer or at work. I haven't done any cardio or weights , which is why I wasn't expecting to lose 3 pounds...which by the way pissed the hell outta me , I'm aiming for 1 pound a week to make sure muscle loss is at a minimum , so by my losing that 3 pounds I've lost some of my precious hard worked muscle 
I know losing that much weight that quickly isn't healthy either so against doctor recomendation I'm gonna try and do a shoulder workout this morning ( I really don't see how any exercises other than legs would affect me downt here , espically if I chose my exercises good..) so I'll have a high carb day. The reason I chose this diet is because when I was eating those 1000-1500 calories , I wasn't hungry I was satisfied. I know this is a really low amount of calories , but my High Carb days make up for it , I eat around 3000-4000 calories on those days , which means for only 2 days a week I have to be bloated, so it works out perfectly for me.
I know your always there for me Emma and Jaim and I really appreciate knowing I have the two of you (3 if you count BulkMeUp  ) but I think I'm doing good  , when I went in for my examination they said I was in very good health thats including my weight.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2004)

OOOO I finally get it! 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the dark side, my son!" ....hhheeerrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkk ...hhhiiissssssssss


Yes theres a hisss snake sound but the whole "welcome to the dark side my son" thing obviously points it out to be darth vadar ... o god I'm really stupid , which remind sme I need some new blonde highlights


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2004)

*Decemeber 4*

Training - Nothing

   Diet - Low Carb Day

   Yesterday was such such a bad day ... it started from the moment I woke up finding out I lost 3 pounds .
 Well anyways I hate the whoel Idea of not working out and this has been my 4th day of rest , I miss my exercise! Anyways yesterday my plan was go get my hair cut at 1:30 , then head out to the mall with my friend at 2:00 (because I wasn't going out in public with my hair looking like what it was ) because I needed to go to the drugstore get some more hair stuff , look for this weird lip chap stuff thats in liquid form (but apparently it works really well) then head down to chapters and look at this book that I was planning on getting my friend for his B-day which is the 11th , then head down to superstore to pick up some more low carb soy milk then head out to wal - mart and see if they have any 1.25 pound plates there cause I'll probably need them due to my new routine (which noone has offered any suggestions to yet so I guess it's good and I'll ffolllow it ) be homw by 3:30 , eat then prepare my meal for supper then at 4:00 get my mom to drive me to work. Well it didn't work that way my mom drops me off at the hair place and says she'll be right back (becasue she gets hers done right after me) and that she just has to get a picture of when her and the hair dresser were young (we know the hair dresser really well) , so I walked in the place and the people tell me that the hair dresser went home early ..I was like about my appointment and they said she never said anything about it , so I was extrememly pissed off. So I go outside to wait for my mom ...in the frezzing cold only wearing a t-shirt , I ended up waiting 30 minutes for her , my body was completely numb. So me and my moms really pissed off and so we go around town searching for a hair dresser taht could take us on the spot ..well eventually at 2:30 we found one , but she said that she'd call us in about 10 -15 minutes so we go home and I scarf downt his nasty ass burnt egg whites (was cooking them too high to save time) and then we go back down to the hair place , wel this hair dresser seems really nice and I'm getting along with her ( through conversation I found out shes had aneroxia for 15 years but's been doing good now for 3 years) and hse says that my hair is too "blunt" so shes gonna go through with a razor to give it texture and style it ..I wasn't gonna argue with her shes the expert ...well I ended up with a bad hair cut ...well see it's gonna look really really nice after it grows out a little but right now its just too short , but I like how it all blends in ..anyways so I go home and am trying to figure out something ot do with my hair for like 30 minutes which leaves me late for work. At work I moved or bent ove rthe wrong way or something and now I have this really weird pressure on my ass and I can't sit down for too long without it hurting like a son of a bitch and if I move the wrong way or at random intervals it'll really hurt. Then I though the pressure meant I had to crap ...well it didn't and I pushed a little and something poped outta me it felt like the inside of my ass was falling out (sorry for being descriptive ...well for anyone thats actualyl reading all this.) and I had to push that back up because well it can't be my hemroid cause they cut that out..didn't they? ..well anyways now I'm in some pain and I gotta try and convince my mom to take my shift at work today and to not let me go to school tomorrow , because what happens if I'm a school and I have to crap? ..not only will I be really embarrassed if anyone walks into the washroom while i'm in the stall btu its gonna be painful and long then I'll go back to the classroom and the teacher will ask me what took me so long...what do I say? "Well I had surgery to remove a hemroid and that was my first time craping since and it was really painful due to all the stitches" ..I think not. Not to mention it hurts if I sit too long , and thats all you do at school! ..not to mention if soeone bumps into me because you do not go through a day at that school wtihout running into 1 or 2 people its really overcrowded. Well that was my really bad day..and I really worte alot


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 5, 2004)

And once again - the excuses tom...

This is a perfect time for you to allow your body to repair and for you to set up a healthy eating plan for maintainence - but instead you use it as an excuse to starve yourself...

Even if the doctor said not to EAT much - you can still DRINK a lot of things that will not effect you.... You should be sipping your way through lots of yummy milk shake/protein shakes.

Don't do weights. None - not even arms. When you do weights you significantly increase your blood pressure and unless you want things to go 'pop' then DO NOT do it! Light to moderate walking is fine but do not (and I REPEAT DO NOT) go against your doctors instructions and do weight training...


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2004)

I was excusing the fact that my calories were low , not the fact that I was actually cutting. I'll be cutting for still for the next 3-4 weeks. And I won't make up excuses for that other than I want to , I don't like how my body is looking right now after the weighted ab exercises it pushed my stomach out, I'm kinda blocky now.

  Crap ...I already did my shoulder exercises  , It's just I knew I needed a High carb day cause I was losing ot much weight to fast..crap I didn't read that in time right after I posted my last entry I started to lift. I didn't feel bad while doing it though , I didn't pop anything so I'm good ..but I won't anymore.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 5, 2004)

*Decemebr 5*

Training - POWER Shoulders / Cardio
 Cardio = 10 minutes of wrarm up cardio
 5 minutes of HIIT cardio afterwards
 Shoulder = Front Incline DB raise - *10lbs* , 3x6
 Seated DB Press - *20lbs* , 1x10 - *25lbs* 1x6 , 1x5
 Military Press - *50lbs* 1x10 - *55lbs* 2x6
 Upright BB Row - *55lbs* 3x6



 Diet - High CarbDay

 Totals - Calories 3118
 Fat - 53G (17G sat)
 Carbs - 400G (80G of fiber)
 Protein - 281G


 Workout was really good..e.ven though I shouldn't have done it. But since I have the different body parts alone my strength has increased so I'm happy about that. I'm really really bloated because of all the carbs , but I know I need it. Other than that I've been soaking in a bath tub and laying down playing some msn games with my friend. So basically jsut relaxing , and now I gotta go lay in the bath tub again for another 15 minutes ..thank god theres a radio in there.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm ..looks like my cut might not last as long as I thought , .


Told ya.. Told ya... Told ya... am glad it will be over soon.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sigh - he knows that... But he is trying really, really hard to keep the self-denial thing going so just let him do it - how can we stop him?.


  


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> He is hell bent on keeping himself at that weight.... and keeping himself at a unhealthy calorie level..... And keeping himself 'sick' (both mentally and physically).... And we can tell him he is ruining his body till we are blue in the face - but, until he wants to, he is not going to listen to us.... He is just going to keep making excuses....



 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom is smart - he will realise he is going to have to make some huge changes in his outlook sooner or later... I just hope for his sake (and for the sake of his body), that it is sooner rather than later. A life of good health is a terrible thing to waste....


  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you do want some help with getting things back on track Tom, you know I am always here to give you a hand. Just ask.


  me too!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was excusing the fact that my calories were low , not the fact that I was actually cutting. I'll be cutting for still for the next 3-4 weeks.


Didnt you originally plan to loose 4-8lbs? if you cut for then next 3-4 weeks, you will be waaaayyyy beyond that. Again, dont fuss about water weight...etc.etc... you are not trying for a comp, so dont be too hard on yourself.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I won't make up excuses for that other than I want to , I don't like how my body is looking right now after the weighted ab exercises it pushed my stomach out, I'm kinda blocky now.


Nobody is prefect all the time. And dont focus on one bodypart. You havent bulked for any reasonable amount of time (~2 months is nothing). If you work on increasing your shoulders and widening lats, your waist will look smaller. Now dont go focussing on those two. Work the whole body.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> which remind sme I need some new blonde highlights


Trying to disguise your smartness wont get you into bed with anyone.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 7, 2004)

How's the weight looking now? Please don't lose more than 8 lbs. you can't afford it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Trying to disguise your smartness wont get you into bed with anyone.


   I always fall for the girls that pretend they can't speak english 

What IS up Mr. B?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I always fall for the girls that pretend they can't speak english


Thats just the way i like it as well. Less talk, more action!    



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What IS up Mr. B?


Nothin much Luke. .. wassup with you?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nothin much Luke. .. wassup with you?


Not enough


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Not enough


  How come? I used to troll your old journal.... you have lotsa hot IM babes who wanted to be your 'daddy'  .... Lets just say that reading it left me feeling a bit ... *ahem*... inadequate!?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How come? I used to troll your old journal.... you have lotsa hot IM babes who wanted to be your 'daddy'  .... Lets just say that reading it left me feeling a bit ... *ahem*... inadequate!?


 
HAHAHAHHAHA,  Thanks man, but your sadly mistaken    Girls just like to tease me   They dont' want anything to do with me 


Most of them are evil anyway


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 7, 2004)

my journal is turning into smut 

 you guys shouldn't be complaining , for some reason I'm pretty sure I'm getting the lest


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Didnt you originally plan to loose 4-8lbs? if you cut for then next 3-4 weeks, you will be waaaayyyy beyond that. Again, dont fuss about water weight...etc.etc... you are not trying for a comp, so dont be too hard on yourself.


 Well I'm not planning on losing to much , I have no idea how much longer this cut is gonna last - I have no idea how much weight I'm gonna lose - The first week I was eating about an average of 2000 calories while exercising and I lost 3 pounds but I figured it was mostly water , but the second week I was eating an average of 1500 calories , BUT I was just laying in bed , no exercise , no walking , no nothing..but I still managed to lose another 3 pounds - so I don't know what to expect this week.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nobody is prefect all the time. And dont focus on one bodypart. You havent bulked for any reasonable amount of time (~2 months is nothing). If you work on increasing your shoulders and widening lats, your waist will look smaller. Now dont go focussing on those two. Work the whole body.


  I was bulking alot longer than 2 months! ...I was bulking for around 5 months gaining 1/2 a pound a week, and gained 16.5 lbs ( except I put the last 6 pounds on in 2 week - water weight  )
 The thing that seems to grow the fastes on me is my chest  ..but I think if I do get the tummy tuck then I might be fine ...I mean come on look at my pictures for someone my weight and bodyfat% my stomach shouldn't look like that or when I go to get up after laying down my stomach pushes out ALOT  my waist is probably around 40 inches when that happens , I'm not exagertating! ...I just wish I could show you guys the loose skin more but this webcam isn't working ..I need a digital camera  ...maybe that can be a side xmas present


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 7, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How's the weight looking now? Please don't lose more than 8 lbs. you can't afford it.


 Weights 130.5lbs , I''m playing it by ear , but I won't go lower than 127 , I know that if I get my tummy tuck I'll look ALOT better .. not to mention fI'm pretty sure it's dangerous or if my weights lwo going into surgery ..isn't it?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 7, 2004)

Have no idea what was here , since I meant to quote it and switch everything around ot fit Decmeber 7 , but I was stupid and hit the edit button  so everythings gone


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> you guys shouldn't be complaining , for some reason I'm pretty sure I'm getting the lest


Remember what i said. Work up those muscles and they will fling themselves at your feet!!

In addition keep the words of Jack McFarlene (Will & Grace) in mind: "NO PECS, NO SEX!!"


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Tom!  How ya doin?  You gonna give us an update of your dimensions


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was bulking alot longer than 2 months! ...I was bulking for around 5 months gaining 1/2 a pound a week, and gained 16.5 lbs ( except I put the last 6 pounds on in 2 week - water weight  )


 seemed like ~2months. Oh well, still 5months is nothing. People bulk for years.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The thing that seems to grow the fastes on me is my chest )


Yep mine too. I dont have to worry about my chest at all. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..but I think if I do get the tummy tuck then I might be fine ...I mean come on look at my pictures for someone my weight and bodyfat% my stomach shouldn't look like that or when I go to get up after laying down my stomach pushes out ALOT


From your pics you look fine, as i have always said. That tight body shape will come when you get some mucsles and THEN drop to a low bf%. Which is what i/we are trying to get you to do.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> my waist is probably around 40 inches when that happens , I'm not exagertating! ...I just wish I could show you guys the loose skin more but this webcam isn't working ..I need a digital camera  ...maybe that can be a side xmas present


40"?? are you sure?? could you measure it with a tape and take a pic with the tape measure showing the number?   (dont deliberately push your tummy out. Take the pic relaxed.  )


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Remember what i said. Work up those muscles and they will fling themselves at your feet!!
> 
> In addition keep the words of Jack McFarlene (Will & Grace) in mind: "NO PECS, NO SEX!!"


  Jack! , I need to start watching that show again  if I can ever figure out when it's on  I use to watch it all the time , then I just stoped one day


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!  How ya doin?  You gonna give us an update of your dimensions


 Hey Luke  , I'm doing great! I'm feeling alot better since my surgery jsut woke up this morning a *POOF* I was fine  , and my doctor said I should probably wait a week or so untill I start lifting again , and today makes it one week so I worked out this morning  

 I was thinking about taking my measurments this Sat. as soon as I can get a tape measurer , see I have a tendency to go to Zellers and buy this weird $3 tape measurer , take it home use it once then after that I either 
 A) step on it 
      or
 B) it won't go back in after you hit the buton  
 so I think I'm gonna do what BulkMeUp did and go to dollarama and get some REAL tape measures


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> seemed like ~2months. Oh well, still 5months is nothing. People bulk for years.


  and how they do it I have no idea!
 The reason you think it was 2 months is because i didn't start this journal untill around 3 months into my bulk , I think I started around the beggining of August 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep mine too. I dont have to worry about my chest at all.


 My plan is for my Chest and legs (becasue my legs keep seeming ot get bigger ...but with no defintion  ) to not do a power workout with them and do 2 weeks of Rep Range and then Shock , back to 2 weeks of Rep Range etc. So that my chest can even out with the rest of my body 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> From your pics you look fine, as i have always said. That tight body shape will come when you get some mucsles and THEN drop to a low bf%. Which is what i/we are trying to get you to do.
> 
> 
> 40"?? are you sure?? could you measure it with a tape and take a pic with the tape measure showing the number?   (dont deliberately push your tummy out. Take the pic relaxed.  )


 well around 40" ..I can measure once I get a tape measure  , but it would be REALLY hard to take a picture  considering all I have is a crapy webcam ... it only happens when I'm laying down and then I go to sit up ..my stomach go out really far


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2004)

*Decemeber 7*

*Training *- Nothing

*Diet -*Low carb Day

  Well yesterday was one of my best friends birthday - but lucky he's having his party next week which means i can go 
   But this year he actually wants to get presents  see since my birthday is the 19th we usually go okay I give $20 for your present then he'll go and I give oyu that $20 back for your present  it was a good system! ..but he had to go and change it  ..so I have to think of a b-day present for him , then 2 of my other friends B-day is Sat. But one of them is an all girl sleepover thingy so I'm goning to the other one , so I need to get them something , or at least just Andrew , then I also gotta get xmas presents. I just don't have the money for allt his what am I gonna do  , not to mention I have no idea what I'm gonna do next week since I couldn't work Sun. and Sat. I'm taking the night off since Andrew is the friend I was telling you guys is moving to Australia at the end of the year, so it's his last B-day here . So lack of work = no money ....I'm jsut gonna have ot beg for some extra money from my parents


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 8, 2004)

*Decemebr 8*

*Training *- 10 Min Cardio Warm Up - Bi/Tri/Ab - 5 Minutes of HIIT Cardio 
*Power - Bi/tri/Ab
*Alternating Hammer Curls - *30lbs* 3x16
  BB Curl - *60lbs* 3x6
  Incline BB tricep extension - *50lbs* 3x6 
  Dips - *10lbs* 3x6
 Abs: No rest inbetween each
 Exercise Ball - Pull In - 26
 Jacknife - 74
 Bent-Knee Hip raise - 100 
*Cardio Total - 8.84 KM*

*Diet -*High carb Day
         Totals - Calories - 3849
                  - Fat - 89G (around 16G sat)
                   - Carbs - 450G (115G of fiber -  I'm gonna be in the  for a little while )
                  - Protein 331G (around 210G are from complete sources)


 Well I woke up today and was feelign great , I was gonna go to school and everything but luckily it was canceled  
 I've started my new routine doing P/RR/S and I really enjoyed my shoulder workout that I wasn't suppos to do on sun and this workout , on both lifts I oculd go heavier than what I normally do , not sure if it's because i've been resting or its because I'm doing each bodypart indivdiually but either way its a great workout! 
 My workout this morning was probably the best workout I've ever had , I was sweating so much. Not to mention by doing this my workouts are alot shorter - about 40-60 minutes. So I think I'm really gonna enjoy my new spilt . O ya heres the link for it 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=39942
  After my workout I was sooo hungry  , I just couldn't stop eating  , luckily it was a high carb day and I'm stuffed now


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 9, 2004)

*Decmeber 9*

*Training *- 10 min warm up cardio - Back day - HIIT Cardio
*Back - Power Week
*Bent over one arm DB row - *40lbs* 3x6
 Bent over two Arm Long bar row - *about 42 1/2lbs* 1x8 *about 57 1/2lbs* 2x7
 Shrugs - *115lbs* 1x6 , *125lbs* 3x6
 Bent over Two DB row with palms in - *20lbs* 1x8 , *30lbs* 2x8 (couldn't do 4-6 reps because all I have is 60 pounds in Db weights  I need some more weights)
*Cardio Total - *8.88Km

*Diet -*No carb Day

 Workout was great , thought it would be hard lifting wiht no carbs but I didn't even notice  which reminds me I ate the most delicous thing today  okay usually my whey post workout is 2 scoops of whey made into this pudding thing ...well I sometimes put it in the freezer but for some reason the time or the amount of water I added the whey came out not pudding ...but ICE - CREAM!!   it was so good!
 anywasy schol was ...depressing  everyone one looked at me and said "Your hair...it's different" because where I got that hair cut from another dresser  it's so bad , ...I got a few compliments on it though  but It hink they were trying to make me feel better.
 So after work I headed out to GNC to find out if they had any Waldens dressing stuff ...when I found a mother load!! ...omg there was no carb Pizza , Butterscotch/Choclate/Banana pudding , Rye bread , Honey bread and one more thing :hmm: I forget it now. But I was so tempted to buy them! they were all sugar free adn loaded with protein but..I was scared  , I thought I'd check in with oyu guys first before buying any


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok I've been meaning to ask this a while but is having 6 - 7 cups of green tea a day gonna have a negative affect on me?  
 With it being winter and all I'm freezing all the time  , and I find green tea warms me up a little , not to mention I love the taste


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well around 40" ..I can measure once I get a tape measure  , but it would be REALLY hard to take a picture  considering all I have is a crapy webcam ... it only happens when I'm laying down and then I go to sit up ..my stomach go out really far


I dont think you are anywhere near 40". I think you might even be around 30" or under. Lets see when you get the tape measure.  

Personally i dont think there is anything wrong with all that Green tea. Now if you were drinking that much coffee, then that would be a different issue.  

Of course i say that while i sip on my Starbucks and eat my doughnut


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think you are anywhere near 40". I think you might even be around 30" or under. Lets see when you get the tape measure.


 I know when I'm standing and such my waist is around 26-28 inches and my navel is 29-31 inches but its when I'm getting up from laying down my stomach pops out  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Personally i dont think there is anything wrong with all that Green tea. Now if you were drinking that much coffee, then that would be a different issue.


 Coffee  sweet sweet coffee ....I use to drink around 2 cups of this caramel coffee stuff that I had to give up after going on the cut since I like milk in mine  ....but I've got a new love with my green tea 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Of course i say that while i sip on my Starbucks and eat my doughnut


 donughnut I can't even remeber the last time I had one  ....or wait yes I can  it was that week in the summer I went off my diet and basically binged on everything in sight and gained 5 pounds of water weight  I had 4 boston cream donghuts and 4 cookies and scarfed it all down


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2004)

*Decemebr 11*

*Training *- 10 minute warm up cardio -Rep range Leg day (all sets are dropsets)*
 Leg Day  - *DB Lunges *30lbs* 1x26 , *20lbs* 1x32 , *15lbs* (1x40)
                Squats *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *65lbs* 1x20
                Deadlifts *80lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x16 , *65lbs* 1x20
                SLDL *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x17 , *65lbs* 1x19
                Summo squats *85lbs* 1x13 , *75lbs* 1x16 , *65lbs* 1x19
                Calf raises *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *65lbs* 1x21
*Cardio Total - *4.05KM

*Diet -* High carb Day

  Workout went great I was shaking byt teh time the deadlifts were done  , I love my new routine


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2004)

*Decemebr 10*

*Training *- Abs / - HIIT Cardio
*Abs (no rest inbetween) - *Jackknife - 100
          Butt raises - 30
          Air Kick - 70
          Scissor kick - 50
           Hip Raises - 10
*Cardio Total - *9.86KM

*Diet -*Low carb Day

 I don't really think anyone every reads what happens to me in a day so I'm gonna stop posting that (even though that on this day - I had to go to crazy womens house that attacked my brother before so I could play a game I rented that in the end costed my $26  ) unless someone actually does read them ...then I'll start posting them again


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 12, 2004)

I posted my days backwards ....how I don't know .. I think i may have hit the edit button instead of the quote ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2004)

*Decemeber 12*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm up- Shoulders - HIIT cardio
*Rep Range Shoulders - *Clean and Press *45lbs* 1.x15 , *35lbs* 1x17 , *25lbs* 1x21
                                   Lying Rear delt raise - *7.5lbs* 1x13 , *5lbs* 1x16 , *2.5lbs* 1x18
                                   Front DB Raise - 7.5lbs* 1x30 , *10lbs* 1x26 , *15lbs* 1x26
                                   Reverse Flies - *7.5lbs* 1x13 , *5lbs* 1x16 , *2.5lbs* 1x19
*Cardio Total - *8.36KM

*Diet -*No carb Day

  Workout was ...kinda crapy to a certain degree , I still worked up a sweat and was sore but the only real good exercise I performed was the Clean and Press (which are killer  ) . I just don't have the proper weights/equipment to do the Lying Rear Dealt Raise or the Reverse flies and I screwed up my front Db raise exercise cause I underestimated my strengh witht that exercise  O well I'll know better next time.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2004)

O ya by the way I've gained 1.5lbs  I'm now 132lbs , I'm guessing it's just some water rentention due to me bringing the high carb days back , well see next week though. If I still gain weight I'll switch my routine from High/Low/No to No/High/No/Low and see if that works out.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 13, 2004)

*Decemeber 13*

*Training *- Abs- Pilates - HIIT Cardio
*Abs (no rest inbetween) - *Jackknife - 100
Bent knee hip raises - 100
*Pilates - *around 30 minutes worth
*Cardio Total - *10.01KM

*Diet -*Low carb Day

  I'm starting to see great results from my new ab routine I'm starting to get some abs  it's just that damn stubborn loose skin on my lower abs , I got abs around the middle/upper now ( to my liking  , which means theres defintion without your stomach sticking out , know what I mean?  ) and I'ms tarting to see it in my lower abs ...kinda ..
 High carb day tomorrow  , damn you Emma-Leigh you have me hooked on Museli , I go through around 3 cups of it on my high carb days


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know when I'm standing and such my waist is around 26-28 inches and my navel is 29-31 inches but its when I'm getting up from laying down my stomach pops out



I think most ppl are like that. And that includes me    So dont fuss too much over it.

Only when you get to a low bf you will look good. But that too only with some muscles, else you will look too thin.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> [  I don't really think anyone every reads what happens to me in a day so I'm gonna stop posting that (even though that on this day - I had to go to crazy womens house that attacked my brother before so I could play a game I rented that in the end costed my $26  ) unless someone actually does read them ...then I'll start posting them again


i read them


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 13, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I screwed up my front Db raise exercise cause I underestimated my strengh witht that exercise  O well I'll know better next time.


Live and learn   Just be careful not to injure yourself.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think most ppl are like that. And that includes me    So dont fuss too much over it.


 okay good , I though I was the only one  I've never seen anyone else's do it .. , besides whos gonna see mye getting up from laying down


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i read them


  okay I'll start posting them again  today's story involves cyrstal light


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Live and learn   Just be careful not to injure yourself.


  one of these days I just know I'm gonna do something to myself , I just have that type of luck 
 Everytime I'm doing pullovers I pray that for some strange reason the thing holding the DB's in place on the rod thing isn't gonna fall off and all the weights gonna fall crushing my face , leaving me dead  ...so if I suddenly stop posting you'll know the reason 
 By underestimated my strength for that exercise I meant that I was stronger than I thought


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 14, 2004)

*Decemeber 14*

*Training *-10 minute cardio warm - up/ Chest/ 5 minutes of HIIT Cardio  - In PM did some Pilates
*Rep Range Chest:* Db Press - *20lbs* 1x15 , *17.5lbs* 1x18 , * 15lbs* 1x21
 Straight Arm DB Pullover - *30lbs* 1x13 , *20lbs* 1x21 , *25lbs* 1x18
 Incline Wide Grip Bench Press - *45lbs* 1x13 , *35lbs* 1x21 , *25lbs* 1x18
 Incline DB Fly - *15lbs* 1x15 , *12.5lbs* 1x18 , *10lbs* 1x21
*Cardio Total - *7.82KM


*Diet -*No carb Day

Workout killed me this morning! I went a little bit heavier than I should have on the straight arm DB pullover and now a part of my rib cage hurts  , and the incline wide grip press was painfull , but I got through it .
 I went to school today ...the first time in like 2 weeks  , and the red - haired flamer lost his voice!!!  ...it was kinda scary cause I was going to the bathroom and all I hear behind me was this hoarse kinda groan going "Hey Tom" ..I turned around and I was like  
 Anyways ...the highlight of my day was lunch ...I finally found a way to eat celery on its own!!!! ...well not so much on it's own but not having ot eat it with tuna  I put some crystal light powder on it  so good! ..anywasy so I had that for lunch and everyone was like  are you doing?! , but I ignored them and kept eating my delicious celery then I go down to this one last little piece but still had alot of powder so I was ...ehh it's not gonna kill me and I loaded it witht he rest of the powder  ...then I hear "I dare ya to sniff to it"  so what do I do I spend 10 minutes trying to figure out how I can sniff this stuff , I'm like 'okay so do I need to plug one nose and does my nose have to touch the celery etc.." and everytime I put the piece of celery to my nose I broke out laughing cause people woul dbe walking by and just stare at me (well I guess it would be weird see some guying bending down over a piece of celey with half of his nose plugged) so I finally sniffed it ...at first nothing ..I wasn't sure if I actually got any then all of a sudden my nose went *tingle* *tingle* *tingle* **BURN* *it hurt so much my nose was on fire   ... it still feels a little weird when breathing  ...yes I know I have no life
 and now I'm home , getting some highlights in my hari tonight and I'm about to do some pilates fun! 
 O well tomorrows High Carb day and I get cereal!!  sweet gloryiful cereal!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> okay good , I though I was the only one  I've never seen anyone else's do it .. , besides whos gonna see mye getting up from laying down


You should see me... y'll think i swallowed your cat!!   

But your are right.. no one is going to study you naked lying down and getting up to make that judgement.. so dont even bother worrying about it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> okay I'll start posting them again  today's story involves cyrstal light


phew.. if you had said crystal meth, i would hv been --->


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2004)

hold crap!! what are you upto with snorting crystal lite on a celery stick!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 15, 2004)

Here is some inspiration for you... ok ok ok... dont start yelling... i know we have been throught this before, but i thought he is the best example of what i was trying to convince you as he is in the same age group as you and EXACTLY your height. So you see 150 will really make you look good AND he is not really massive but looks GREAT for his age, as he is not a scrawny(like i used to be) or fat teenager like most are.. Dont get mad at me, now   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40402


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 15, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Here is some inspiration for you... ok ok ok... dont start yelling... i know we have been throught this before, but i thought he is the best example of what i was trying to convince you as he is in the same age group as you and EXACTLY your height. So you see 150 will really make you look good AND he is not really massive but looks GREAT for his age, as he is not a scrawny(like i used to be) or fat teenager like most are.. Dont get mad at me, now
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40402


LOL - I saw this thread and was going to post the link in here too (one day tom will realise...) - but then I thought... Why bother?!!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 16, 2004)

That boy is gorgeous...I would like to get a little piece of that... Tom, that's the kind of body girls want, and boys want to be like. Why can't you see it's healthy and perfectly normal to look that way. He looks like a man, not some scrawny kid.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - I saw this thread and was going to post the link in here too (one day tom will realise...) - but then I thought... Why bother?!!


  i almost didnt bother.. but then i thought 'oh well, why not beat him with it one more time. Hopefully something might get through to him eventually'.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> He looks like a man, not some scrawny kid.


Methinks Tom dosent want to grow up!   

Grow, kid, grow!!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hold crap!! what are you upto with snorting crystal lite on a celery stick!!


  you should have seen the stares I got! , after my nose started burning I screamed  , we were laughing so hard I thought I was gonna piss myself!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2004)

you three know how to put me in a good mood  
 I know he looks great for his age , you should see some of the fatties I see on a daily basis  , but that's not the type of body I want ..
 I'm starting to like how i'm shaping up right now , I just need to give it some time which I can do , I have the patience. My Longterm goal right now basically is when I go on a maintence diet not to spaz over my food  , and enjoy special occasions or go out to a restuarant with my friends and eat some junk here and there, realizing that when I do eat this stuff I don't need to completely binge on everything in sight ...I got that from my buliemic side I suppos - I would go without a week or two without food then eat so much that I coudln't even stand , and the 2 weeks before being hosptiilized I just couldn't control myself and would do this 3-4 times a day and when I was vomitting I wouldn't stop untill I saw blood because in my mind that was a way of knowing I got everything up  ..I think thats what screwed my heart up so much.. - so when I eat junk in my mind I have to eat everything in sight .. so that's my goal basically to get past that mind of thinking for now.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2004)

*Decemeber 15*

*Training *-Abs/Bi/Tri - No cardio 
*Abs: *100 jackknife
          50/50 side crunches
*Rep Range Bi/Tri: *Concentration curl - *20lbs* 1x15 , *15lbs* 1x18 , *10lbs* 1x21
 Drag Curls - *30lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x18 , *20lbs* 1x21
 Tricep kickback - *10lbs* 1x15 , *7.5lbs* 1x18 , *5lbs* 1x21
 tricep extension *20lbs* 1x21 , *25lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18
 * in case anyone didn't realize all my rep range work is dropsets*


*Diet -*High Carb day
          Totals: - 3624 Cal
                     - fat - 70G (15G sat)
                     - Carbs - 482G (132G of fibre   )
                     - Protein - 286G

 Of course I get my blonde highligts in and I start acting like a blonde...
  I wake up this morning excited cause I get to eat my museli again (damn you Emma for addicting my to that stuff  ) anyways I eat my breakfast and I decide I want to make some cookies so I can bring those to lunch , so I make my batter with some adjustments to include my protein and stuff .anyways then I look for a cookie sheet and my old one is missing  so I see this white thing and think its a cookie sheet , put the cookies on it and throw it in the oven and walk away ..come back about 4 minutes later and all I can see through the window is this white bubbling foam!!  , so I like "O shit the soy powder is hving a weird effect!! " I open up the oven ...well it wasn't the cookies , it was the _**PLASTIC**_ white turkey serving try that I thought was a cookie sheet and it was melt all over the oven! ..so I take out the oven rack (none got ont he actually over thank god) and my first reaction is "O god my cookies! ...where can I get an actual cookie sheet and finish these" so instead of peeling the stuff off the oven rack while it's still ozzing I go and get a pizza thingy tand throw my cookies on that and back in the oven , so basically the next 40 minutes is my with a knife tryign to saw this stuff off of the oven rack


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 17, 2004)

*Decemeber 16*

*Training *-10 minute cardio warm-up /Back / 5 minutes of HIIT cardio
*Rep Range Back: *bent over two DB row - *25lbs*  1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 DB pullover - *25lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *17.5lbs* 1x21
 Middle back shrug - *20lbs* 1x15 , *17.5lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 Bent over Db row - *25lbs* 1x15 , *22.5lbs* 1x18 , *17.5lbs* 1x21
*Cardio Total - * ..got no idea cause my eliptical trainer is fucked  so I had to use the treadmil and it was so hard on my knees  ..if I had to guess probably around 1.3 miles 

*BTW how's my new routine looking?*



*Diet -*No carb day

nothing happened today really except that Andrew stole spoony from Sarah ..don't ask 
 and well my lifestyle caught up with my and I couldn't stay awake my eyes were os heavy ..I went to sleep at 6PM and didn't wake up until 8 the next morning  , it was so nice though 
 Only 3 more days till my b -day then this thursday I'm going for my begginers license


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> you three know how to put me in a good mood  .


...Dah-ling...dah-ling...Yes, Yes...we know... we know...







			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> : I know he looks great for his age , you should see some of the fatties I see on a daily basis  , but that's not the type of body I want ...


I _really _ hope you get out of that 'not the type of body i want' soon.. eventually you will want that body...trust me.. and then you will wonder why you didnt listen and work at it and wasted a lot of time ... and i shall be there to gloat and say 'i told ya so!!!'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> : ) anyways I eat my breakfast and I decide I want to make some cookies so I can bring those to lunch , so I make my batter with some adjustments to include my protein and stuff .anyways then I look for a cookie sheet and my old one is missing  so I see this white thing and think its a cookie sheet , put the cookies on it and throw it in the oven and walk away ..come back about 4 minutes later and all I can see through the window is this white bubbling foam!!  , so I like "O shit the soy powder is hving a weird effect!! " I open up the oven ...well it wasn't the cookies , it was the _**PLASTIC**_ white turkey serving try that I thought was a cookie sheet and it was melt all over the oven! ..so I take out the oven rack (none got ont he actually over thank god) and my first reaction is "O god my cookies! ...where can I get an actual cookie sheet and finish these" so instead of peeling the stuff off the oven rack while it's still ozzing I go and get a pizza thingy tand throw my cookies on that and back in the oven , so basically the next 40 minutes is my with a knife tryign to saw this stuff off of the oven rack


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ...Dah-ling...dah-ling...Yes, Yes...we know... we know...


 OMG IT"S EDGNA!!  I LOVE THAT WOMEN  , the movie didn't start getting funny untill she showed up 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I _really _ hope you get out of that 'not the type of body i want' soon.. eventually you will want that body...trust me.. and then you will wonder why you didnt listen and work at it and wasted a lot of time ... and i shall be there to gloat and say 'i told ya so!!!'


  one way or another you people always get to to tell me "told ya so  " if you didn't ...well it just wouldn't seem right 
 But ....I'm gonna stop my cut this sat , and maybe have a cheat day then go on a maintenance diet  ...it's just , if someone is underweight and have a very low bodyfat % can't that raise complications during surgery as much as someone who is overweight and has a high body fat %? 
 I don't want to lose all the weight then be told I have to gain it all back beofre my surgery


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2004)

*Decemeber 17*

*Training *-Abs/Pilates/15 minutes of HIIT cardio switching between skipping and the treadmill
*Abs - *100 Jackknife
             50 cross crunches
             50 bicycles

*Diet - *Low carb day

    Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while!! ..I've just been extremely busy with school and work and xmas  ..I'm stressing out!
 hmm friday ...what happened friday ... I have no clue , I can't remeber a single thing other than my training ...that's a bad sign..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2004)

*Decemeber 18*

*Training *-Rep Range Leg day
  Some stretching for my warm - up since my mom loaned out our treadmill to my aunt  , now my only source of cardio is skipping!!
*Legs - *Lunges - *75lbs* 1x30 , *65lbs* 1 x 36 , *55lbs* 1x42
            Squats - *75lbs* 1x15 , *65ls* 1 x 18 , *55lbs* 1 x21
            SLDL - *80lbs* 1x 15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *70lbs* 1x21
            BB Hack Squat - *85lbs* 1x13 , *75lbs* 1x16 , *65lbs* 1x19
            Summo Squats - *85lbs* 1x13 , *75lbs* 1x16 , *65lbs* 1x19
            Calf Raises - *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *65lbs* 1x21

*Diet - *High carb day

 Workout was great!! I was sweating like crazy and my legs were sore everywhere - quads,hams, inner/outter thighs / glutes 
  I enjoyed my High Carb days although I didn't stuff myself as much as I usually do I ate 3000 calories instead of 4000 
  I went to my friends B-day party where we watched DodgeBall - OMFG thats the best movie in the world!  
 I also went xmas shopping - only bought 3 presents ( Harry Potter on DVD for my bro , Avril Lavignes CD for my sis and Brittney Spears CD for my other sis) and it came to $65  I had no money for my mom or dad , so I'll have to find time next week to get them something...
  I work all of next week - Sun , Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri (xmas eve - second busiest day of the year - gonna be hell  ) becuase I just found out that after new years eve our main cook is leaving us and I'm also gonna be cookie new years eve after 9PM so I have to start learning how to cook because I'm gonn abecome a cook...which I don't have a problem with I enjoy it alot more - not to mention it means I get a raise  ..it's jsut gonna be hard..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 19, 2004)

*Decemeber 19 (my b-day)*

*Training *-10 minutes of HIIT / Shock Shoulders/ 10 minutes of HIIT Cardio
*Shock Shoulders - *Arnold DB Press - *15lbs* 1x10 , 2x8 SS with ..
                            See-Saw Press - *15lbs* 1x20 , 1x16 , 1x20
                            Seated Side Lateral Raise - *7.5lbs* 1 x10 , 2x8
                            Behind Neck Press - *45lbs* 1x10 , 1x6*rest*2 , 1x8
*Diet - *No carb day

 Workout was ...meh .... cardio went great , but the actual shoulder workout didn't , I think I wore my shoulder out to much through the SuperSet , so I'm gonna stop doing that.
 Well I got some money for my B-day so I'll be able to get my parents some presents , problem is when can I go out and get them presents .
 Tomorrow will be my first cooking day so that'll be fun  , hope I don't burn myslef to badly
 I'm really not looking forward to the week coming up ...I gotta go to school for the day then at night I gotta work not to mention somehwere I gotta fit grocery shopping in , xmas shopping , reading my drivers ed booklet , scheduling an appointment to take my drivers ed test for my begginers thurs. then having a doctors appointment for my tummy tuck so he can refree me to a plastic surgeon - and that'll be either wed. or thurs. morning mom said  so much to do ... o well I'll manage
 P.S. because of this I might not be able to post alot


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 20, 2004)

I can't believe you're actually going through with this tummy tuck thing!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG IT"S EDGNA!!  I LOVE THAT WOMEN  , the movie didn't start getting funny untill she showed up :


I loved her too! i thought she was the funniest charecter in the movie.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But ....I'm gonna stop my cut this sat , and maybe have a cheat day then go on a maintenance diet  ...it's just , if someone is underweight and have a very low bodyfat % can't that raise complications during surgery as much as someone who is overweight and has a high body fat %?
> I don't want to lose all the weight then be told I have to gain it all back beofre my surgery


OOhh.. so putting on weight for SURGERY is ok, but living with a decent body weight isnt??!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TOM!*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 20, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Workout was ...meh .... cardio went great , but the actual shoulder workout didn't , I think I wore my shoulder out to much through the SuperSet , so I'm gonna stop doing that.


careful with the shoulders and knees.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 21, 2004)

Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2004)

* Happy Birthday Tom!  ​*​​


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks guys  , my birthday was just me working at the restaurnat  , didn't celebrate or anything , me and my friends might go out next week as a belated birthday thing - I'm just more concerned about getting my beggiener's lecense


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I loved her too! i thought she was the funniest charecter in the movie.


  anyone who's sensible would like her the best! - it was suprpisingly a good movie  - I still need to see Spongebob though 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OOhh.. so putting on weight for SURGERY is ok, but living with a decent body weight isnt??!!!


 Well I thought I just might want to maintain at 130 right now , espically since I'm going into surgery - I wasn't sure or not if being at a low bodyfat% can lead to cause more problems?  thinking I may be paranoid but either way I think it'll be nice to take a break and maintain for a little while.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> careful with the shoulders and knees.


 I know  , whenever I'm doing pullovers my left shoulder tends to always hurt - and lately I've been getting little pains in my knees - espically on/day after/ 2nd day after my leg workouts


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2004)

*Decemeber 20*

*Training *-Abs/Pilates/15 minutes of HIIT cardio skipping
*Abs - *100 Jackknife
100 bent knee hip raises

*Diet - *Low carb day

Nothing happened today  other than I made the decision to maintain starting next Sat. - and lucky me it's xmas  - which I'm not gonna be anal and I'm gonna relaize this is and once a day of the year thing and cheating isn't gonna hurt me - I think my body will actually enjoy it  ...now when I say cheat day I don't mean some sissy ass cheat day - I mean binge!!  probably around 6000-7000 calories


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2004)

*Decemeber 21*

*Training *-10 minute HIIT cardio warm-up / Chest / 10 minute HIIT cardio
*Shock Chest - *Bench Press - *70lbs* 2x10 , 1x7.5
                      DB Flies - *20lbs* 1x8 , 1x19 , *17.5lbs* (thought I could gett better form) 1x9
 Bent - Arm DB Pullover - *35lbs* 1x8 , 1x9.5 , 1x9
 Incline DB Press - *20lbs* 3x10


*Diet - *Low carb day +

 a low carb day + is just basically me eating 150 grams of carbs instead of 120 (and me eating some museli  ) I thought I need to start getting me body use to having more carbs in it so when I go on a maintenance I won't gain oto much water weight - I'm also just doing No/Low/Low+ for the rest of this week in hope of losing around 2+ pounds - again to make the water weight not seem so bad.
 I've also decided that I'm gonna still carb cycle for maintenance - I love it 
 I haven't figured out the exact days of the week I'll be having them on but my spilt will be :
 1 High carb day + (cheat) - Leg day for sure
 1 High carb day
 3 No carb days 
 2 Low carb days
 that'll be for the first week then for the second week I'll try the exact same thing except I'll have 3 Low carb days and 2 No carb days
 Workout was - bland I guess  - I perform each set always to failure - my chest is sore during the exercise , but even with the cardio I wasn't sweating as much as I usually do ... probably because I haven't been able to get quality sleep lately , after my dentist appointment today I feel asleep for 4 hours 
 But I've found that I never get DOMS (except a little in my lower back and legs) - is this something that's normal? When I first started this new routine I was sore all over  , but now I'm not


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I've found that I never get DOMS (except a little in my lower back and legs) - is this something that's normal? When I first started this new routine I was sore all over  , but now I'm not


Dont worry about that. Your body probably got accustomed to the routine. So long as you are churning out reps and hiking up the weights, you are doing well.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 23, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about that. Your body probably got accustomed to the routine. So long as you are churning out reps and hiking up the weights, you are doing well.


  never mind with that , as soon as I finished that post and went to do my cardio and took my first jump my chest just went on fire  hurt so bad ....but in a good way  , and right now my biceps are hurting too , can't feel anything in my tris but i think I know why - when I was doing the laying tri extension I just couldn't get proper form for some reason and I felt the exercise through my bis - so next time I'll just do it sitting.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 23, 2004)

*December 22*

*Training *-10 minute HIIT cardio warm-up / Bi-Tri / AB / 5 minutes of HIIT
*Shock bi/tri - *lying supine DB curl *15lbs* ss with lying supine two arm DB tri extension *15lbs* - 8/10 , 8/10 *a little rest* 8/10
 lying bench BB curl - *35lbs* 1x10 , *40lbs* 1x9 , 1x10
 Dips - *10lbs* 3x10
*Abs - (without rest inbetween sets) *Ball Ins - 29 , right side crunches - 50 , Ball in - 31 , Left side curnches - 50 , Ball Ins - 30
*Cardio- *my cardio is now me running in place for 1:30 - 2:00 then walking in place bringing my knees up to my chest and bending bringing the opposite elbow to the opposite knee for :30 - :45


*Diet - *No carb day 

 Workout was good , except that damn lying supine tricep extension  , abs were death!!! - I've decided I'm gonna use the Ball Ins as the staples of my ab workouts because it hits the in the perfect way  ...except I'm never sore afterwards  ... :lo: I've already said this then next thing I know that bodypart is on fire - but it won't happen this time.
 I did absoultely nothing but work all day (10 hour shift) - was so  unbeleivably tired and felt run down and I know the reason is because I haven't had a high carb day in a while ...just need to get through till xmas then it's cheating time


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 23, 2004)

Now that I think about it I'm actually kinda scared of cheating xmas day - I'm tyring ot convince myslef that if I do this then I'm just gonna fuck myself up and blow out like a baloon (even though I know I won't..) - because when I cheat *I cheat!* I continue eating everything ins ight even after I'm full because I'm trying ot get the flavour of all the foods and I just can't stop .. I don't know what to do..
 on average I burn around 2500 calories a day (I think) -- so in total I burn 17,500 calories a week - I'll be having 3 no carb days (3000 calories) - 2 Low Carb days (3300 calories) and 1 High carb day (3000 calories) so all that equals 9,300 calories so that would mean on xmas I would have to eat 8,200 calories on xmas to maintain my weight (which is my goal) ..I'm estimating in total I'll be eating around 6000-8000 calories on xmas so I should be fine -right? 
 AHHH see I'm trying to comprmise with myslef in order ot cheat  gotta stop - only way to know for sure is to expermient with it!! and if I gain a pound or two so what? Thats the reason why I'm not having high carb days right now to lose a little extra to make up for the weight/water I'm gonna gain next week ..
 Omg I anaylise thigns too much ..and i rant too much too


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 23, 2004)

Why don't you just eat when you're hungry? And if you eat a lot it's because you were very hungry...and that's ok.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 23, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Omg I anaylise thigns too much


...aaaand realisation finally strikes!!!!!!   


i'v said it before and i will say it again :  KISS (*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid)


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why don't you just eat when you're hungry? And if you eat a lot it's because you were very hungry...and that's ok.


 Jaim if I ate just when I was hungry my calories would be around 1000 calories lol: no this isn't me just saying this - and I'm actually staving , with this amount of calories I'm stuffed! ) I have a very very small appetite - usually around the 3rd - 5th meal of the day I'm really bloated (eg. stomach sticking out ,  etc. ) , and I'm pretty sure I can maintain my weight at 2500 calories a day ...so if I did that then well my weight would keep plumeting and my goals are to maintain for a little bit.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ...aaaand realisation finally strikes!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i'v said it before and i will say it again :  KISS (*K*eep *I*t *S*imple *S*tupid)


 I know  but its just my personality I can't help it  I'm always anaylising everything I'm doing  , I have to stop being so damn picky!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2004)

*Decemeber 23*

*Training *-10 minutes of HIIT cardio / Back / 5 minutes of HIIT cardio
*Shock Back - *Bent over BB Row - *40lbs* 1x10 , *45lbs* 1x10 , *50lbs* 2x10
 Shrugs - *135lbs* 3x10
 Bent over One arm DB Row *35lbs* 3x10
 Pullovers *30lbs* 1x10 , really really bad form after this ... *30bls* 1x6 , *27.5lbs* 1x4 , *25lbs* 1x8
*Cardio- *I think for this section I'll start putting my resting Heart Rate which for me rests at around 50 BPM , after my cardio I was at 144 BPM this is good right? ..your just suppos to count the beats for 10 seconds and then times by 6 right?  I really have no common sense whatsoever 


*Diet - *Low Carb day

My workout was going great , strength increased on some exercises and everything ...then I hit the pullovers and my Biceps just completly gave out on me , I think there burnt out right now  , I was doing the pullovers and could get through one set then my arm was just in alot of pain whenever I tried to do some more and would bend on its own ...hence the bad form , but it's fine now.
 Well I didn't stop moving all day , after working out I got intot he shower and went xmas shopping which I ended spending $200  (which is alot for me  ) ...I also bought this Choclate Truffle Cream Cheese Cake  that I plan to eat all by myself on xmas  , you shoulda seen me trying to decide what cake I should buy , I was sitting there drooling for 10 minutes , one girl came up to me and asked if I was alright  I also bought this low carb pumperknickel rye bread stuff at GNC and some sweet potatoes for xmas  I don't want the bad stuff from normal bread and normal potatoes but yet I'm gonna eat and entire cake by myslef with some chocolates , and cookies and chips ..and of course it's a leg day so I'm probably gonna  , depending on how my legs feel I might do a little bit of cardio at night ...never understoof why people couldn't do cardio later on or the day after a leg workout , sure if hurts like hell for the first 5 minute but after that your legs just go numb ..except for your ass that still hurts  , then after that I went and had to work a 9 hour shift  I was so tired , and today I have to work from 10:00 to 8:00-9:00 , which means I will have worked for about 46 hours this week , which I know isn't alot compared to  what some people work but I'm only use to working 16 hours a week so its a huge change for me ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Cardio- *I think for this section I'll start putting my resting Heart Rate which for me rests at around 50 BPM , after my cardio I was at 144 BPM this is good right? ..your just suppos to count the beats for 10 seconds and then times by 6 right?  I really have no common sense whatsoever


Yeah - count the beats in 15 seconds (more accurate) and times by 4 to get your HR.

As for what you should aim for - it depends on what intensity you are aiming for.

144 is not that high, especially for someone of your age...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know  but its just my personality I can't help it  I'm always anaylising everything I'm doing  , I have to stop being so damn picky!


Yup. Ease off a bit on the constant micro calculations ... else you might suffer from a condition known as 'Analysis Paralysis'.   


And merry Christmas to you, Chef Tom.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - count the beats in 15 seconds (more accurate) and times by 4 to get your HR.
> 
> As for what you should aim for - it depends on what intensity you are aiming for.
> 
> 144 is not that high, especially for someone of your age...


  crappy! ...I'm still sweating alot though and it's really intense I feel like I'm gonna fall over  ..does it matter that my heart is just kinda messed up to begin with? my BPM is around 50 some , the hospital said that for someone my age my BPM should be around 60-100 and that I still ahve to be careful about my heart , it's the only thing that didn't fully recover ..
 But then I read that all of your guy's heart rate are like 40-50 too  (there was this thread about it or something ..) so I'm a little confused about that , unless they were talking about another thing relating to their hearts  , which made me question the doctors thinking my heart still "normal" range


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 25, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yup. Ease off a bit on the constant micro calculations ... else you might suffer from a condition known as 'Analysis Paralysis'.


  'Analysis Paralysis' , wouldn't never thought of that!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And merry Christmas to you, Chef Tom.


 And Merry Christmas to you too ..umm 'insert whatever you do for a living here' 'insert name here'


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 25, 2004)

*Decemeber 24*

*Training *-Abs / Pilates / 15 minutes of HIIT cardio 
*Abs (without rest inbetween sets) - *25 bent knee hip raises , 25 Ball Pull-Ins ..repeat untill 100 reps for both exercises completed
*Cardio- * Heart rate was still exactly the same 144 ....


*Diet - *No Carb day

Workout was great! lots fo sweat and getting light headed  ..my body really needed some carbs :ry: but I knew I just had to get through that one day then the next day was gonna be cake , cookies , sweet potatoes , gravy etc.
 Was so fucking tired at work , it was just insane there!! I literally felt like I was gonna just pass out , but we did really good!  , we were only 20 minutes behind in orders for a little bit but then we got back on track - which is extremely good considering usually on new years and xmas eve they have people waiting liek an hour or 2 for food , but not when I'm working i'm just that damn good  , and we only had one mix up , someone was missing 12 egg rolls in their order because they called back afterwards and added it to their orginal order which was never actually put ont he sheet so we only gave them their other original 12 eggrolls  but they understood because where it was an add - on ...this is good too considering on a normal night be can sometimes get like 3 mix - ups  (once again if I'm not working  I'm just a little cocky  , some of our workers don't double check to make sure that all the order is done)
 Well after that I went home wraped my presents and then went to sleep at 8:30 I was so tired ...then I woke up at 10:30 ..then again at 11:30 and couldn't get to sleep , kept dreaming about all the goodies that was awaiting me for tomorrow so I stayed up untill 1:30 playing games and then had an extra 3 fish oil pills before going back to sleep.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 25, 2004)

I think I finally found out my body type - ectomorph  I've underestimated my metabolism
 Liek I said before I've only been have No Carbs , Low Carbs and Low Carb + days in hope of losing lan extra pound or two to make up for the water I'll be gaining this week.
 Well woke up this moring and just ran to the kitchen and started open the chocolates and chocolate cookies things we got from people for xmas (like half of each box  parents might be mad) then I went and had a carb coutning tortilla wrap with some museli when I remeber I forgot to weigh myself  so I ran back downstairs to my room and weighed myself ...I was 126lbs!!  with food in my stomach! that means this week I lost 5+ pounds , goodbye LBM 
 so that means hopefully I can gain 4 pounds before the holidays ends because I want to be 130 pounds for all my doctor appointments .... O ya then I had some more chocolate cookie things (espically the white chocolate ones , I LOVE WHITE CHOCOLATE!  ) and then 1/3 of the hgue chocolate truffle cream cheese cake I bought!
 I feel like shit , and I'm sooo full right now it isn't fair that I have such a fast metabolism (or at least I think you can consider my metabolsim fast :hmm: ) and such a small stomach! , at least I'm gonna continue to carb cycle at least that way theres a couple of chance I might not be bloated 5 out of the 7 days of the week , considering if I'm not careful with water and meal timing and I can get bloated eating 1000 calories ..well 800 calories of real food , the other 200 come from fish oil  
 and now I gotta try and get myself together to do a leg workout , I really really hope I don't throw up  my stomach can't handle all the chocolate  I miss my normal foods all ready!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> crappy! ...I'm still sweating alot though and it's really intense I feel like I'm gonna fall over  ..does it matter that my heart is just kinda messed up to begin with? my BPM is around 50 some , the hospital said that for someone my age my BPM should be around 60-100 and that I still ahve to be careful about my heart , it's the only thing that didn't fully recover ..


When people have anorexia, if it is severe enough, they can damage their heart muscle (basically their bodies 'eat' their heart away - which is how the lead singer of the Carpenters died when she died of anorexia).... Anyway, it causes arrhythmias (bad rhythm) and bradycardia (really slow HR). 

Sometimes the damage is irreversable - which is pretty dangerous. You have to be very careful about cardio and using 'stimulants' - things that can increase the sympathetic tone too much (like ephedra, caffine etc) as this can set off potentially fatal arrythmias (like ventricular tachycardia - or very rapid HR) and lead you to drop dead halfway through HIIT!

Bulemia can also cause arrhythmia and bradycardia due to electrolyte abnormalities (mainly potassium issues)...


The speed of your heart is also related to age (youger = faster), fitness (fitter = slower) chemicals in your body (stimulants = faster), thyroid hormone levels (higher = faster)... Lots of things. 

Most 'average' adults have HR if 60 to 80 (lower end for males, older people and 'fitter' average people and higher end for females, younger people and less fit average people). The slowest HR ever recorded is 26 or 28 I believe (I think it was a Tour De France cyclist??) but these guys are MEGA fit and have hearts the size of horses!!! It is a result of aerobic conditioning (LOTS of cardio) which leads to a larger heart.

But I would imagine for someone your age (the regular, not too fit bloke) 80 BPM would be roughly average.



> But then I read that all of your guy's heart rate are like 40-50 too  (there was this thread about it or something ..) so I'm a little confused about that , unless they were talking about another thing relating to their hearts  , which made me question the doctors thinking my heart still "normal" range


Mine is low because I am fit. Same with a lot of other people here I imagine. But I imagine they can all still get their HRs up to their 'training zones' if they push themselves.

Your 'training zone' can be calculated by finding 65 to 85% your maximum heart rate. To do this find:

220 - age - resting HR = HR reserve 

Then: 
65% = Resting HR + [0.65 x (heart rate reserve)]
85% = Resting HR + [0.85 x (heart rate reseve)]

For shorter, sharper sessions you want to stay closer to the 85% mark (HIIT actually aims to get your HR ABOVE this level for your sprints).

Longer sessions can be lower - with 75-80% usually a good target for 45-60 minute sessions.

65-75% max is really not hard enough in my opinion (this is 'light' cardio).


If your heart is not damaged (and be VERY careful that it is not damaged because you do not want to go into the really high HRs if it is) - then one of the reasons you may not be able to get your HR up to a high level may be because you do not have the POWER to push your body hard enough to create the intensity needed for the high HR ranges.

Power = speed + strength so it is simply a result of too little muscle mass and not enough explosiveness.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think I finally found out my body type - ectomorph  I've underestimated my metabolism


I could have told you that!! 



> Liek I said before I've only been have No Carbs , Low Carbs and Low Carb + days in hope of losing lan extra pound or two to make up for the water I'll be gaining this week.
> Well woke up this moring and just ran to the kitchen and started open the chocolates and chocolate cookies things we got from people for xmas (like half of each box  parents might be mad) then I went and had a carb coutning tortilla wrap with some museli when I remeber I forgot to weigh myself  so I ran back downstairs to my room and weighed myself ...I was 126lbs!!  with food in my stomach! that means this week I lost 5+ pounds , goodbye LBM
> so that means hopefully I can gain 4 pounds before the holidays ends because I want to be 130 pounds for all my doctor appointments ....



Well - their goes all that hard work of gaining lean muscle. I would be highly pissed off! Takes a LOT more effort to try to gain that back than it was worth to 'drop' water weight. You better eat boy - because you will find that a lot of the weight will be water weight and that is NOT going to help with your surgery survival! The doctors will take one look at you and refuse everything.



> O ya then I had some more chocolate cookie things (espically the white chocolate ones , I LOVE WHITE CHOCOLATE!  ) and then 1/3 of the hgue chocolate truffle cream cheese cake I bought!


Arggg.. White chocolate is my LEAST favourite!! WAAAYYY too sweet for me!  It is also the worst type of chocolate you can eat - none of the anti-oxidants that are in the darker chocolate and it doesn't have cocoa in it - it is basically just the fat!!



> I feel like shit , and I'm sooo full right now it isn't fair that I have such a fast metabolism (or at least I think you can consider my metabolsim fast :hmm: ) and such a small stomach! , at least I'm gonna continue to carb cycle at least that way theres a couple of chance I might not be bloated 5 out of the 7 days of the week , considering if I'm not careful with water and meal timing and I can get bloated eating 1000 calories ..well 800 calories of real food , the other 200 come from fish oil


You feel full (usually) because you are eating the wrong things.

You are (as I have said on many occasions) not wanting to gain weight, so you are conciously (and sub-conciously) sabotaguing your efforts with your diet.  You need to eat more calorie DENSE foods and leave out/cut down the 'pure fibre' carbs such as vegetables, low carb tortillas and fibre 1.

Also, as a young, male ecto trying to bulk you want to reverse your rotation - more low and high days than no carb days (1 or 2 no carb, 2 or 3 low carb and 2 or 3 high carb).

Personally, I don't think you should be carb cycling at all!!

But anyway - I can only try to get you to see the light! 


> and now I gotta try and get myself together to do a leg workout , I really really hope I don't throw up  my stomach can't handle all the chocolate  I miss my normal foods all ready!!


Mehhh.... Suck it up boy!! You aren't squating hard enough unless you barf! 


Enjoy your stuff-a-thon.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

126? Please someone tell me that's low for a guy who's 5"7


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2004)

Happy binge day!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 126? Please someone tell me that's low for a guy who's 5"7


It is low.. Very, very low (and I believe he is 5'8 anyway)... But it is a good weight for a 5'6 female!

Deep down, Tom knows this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> :  And Merry Christmas to you too ..umm 'insert whatever you do for a living here' 'insert name here'


  That would be: 'Web developer, Adrian'


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 25, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> crappy! ...I'm still sweating alot though and it's really intense I feel like I'm gonna fall over  ..does it matter that my heart is just kinda messed up to begin with? my BPM is around 50 some , the hospital said that for someone my age my BPM should be around 60-100 and that I still ahve to be careful about my heart , it's the only thing that didn't fully recover ..
> But then I read that all of your guy's heart rate are like 40-50 too  (there was this thread about it or something ..) so I'm a little confused about that , unless they were talking about another thing relating to their hearts  , which made me question the doctors thinking my heart still "normal" range


I'v mentioned this before. I really dont like the sound of your heart issues. Take care and pay close and careful attention to it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 25, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 126? Please someone tell me that's low for a guy who's 5"7


He is well aware if that, since as per his own admission his doc told him that a normal weight range for his height is 130-160. But he keeps insisting on sticking to the lower end of that scale and constantly slipping under that level and wont consider aiming for the higher end.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2004)

(serious tone) I am scared for him.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> When people have anorexia, if it is severe enough, they can damage their heart muscle (basically their bodies 'eat' their heart away - which is how the lead singer of the Carpenters died when she died of anorexia).... Anyway, it causes arrhythmias (bad rhythm) and bradycardia (really slow HR).
> 
> Sometimes the damage is irreversable - which is pretty dangerous. You have to be very careful about cardio and using 'stimulants' - things that can increase the sympathetic tone too much (like ephedra, caffine etc) as this can set off potentially fatal arrythmias (like ventricular tachycardia - or very rapid HR) and lead you to drop dead halfway through HIIT!
> 
> Bulemia can also cause arrhythmia and bradycardia due to electrolyte abnormalities (mainly potassium issues)...


 I was both - anorexic and bulemic for 2 years , I would get this really bad chest pains occasionly , espically during vomitting. I remember my most scariest moment was while I was in the shower and I just lost all strength in my body and feel down , my chest was in alot of pain and I was having trouble breathing - it lasted for about 20 minutes before I could pull myself back up . Luckily though this happened during the period I wanted help so I was gonna have my first meeting at the eating disorder clinic the next day where we were set up a "treatment plan" , they weren't too concerned over my weight , I was 110 pounds (I pleatued at that weight for a month  ) but when they did my vitals they said that I wasn't gonna be able to go home because I was on the verge of a heart attack and severly dehydrated. 
 So basically the main issue was with my heart, I think it will always be damaged to a certain degree, I still very rarely get the chest pains , haven't had one in a while now so thats a good sign 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The speed of your heart is also related to age (youger = faster), fitness (fitter = slower) chemicals in your body (stimulants = faster), thyroid hormone levels (higher = faster)... Lots of things.
> 
> Most 'average' adults have HR if 60 to 80 (lower end for males, older people and 'fitter' average people and higher end for females, younger people and less fit average people). The slowest HR ever recorded is 26 or 28 I believe (I think it was a Tour De France cyclist??) but these guys are MEGA fit and have hearts the size of horses!!! It is a result of aerobic conditioning (LOTS of cardio) which leads to a larger heart.
> 
> But I would imagine for someone your age (the regular, not too fit bloke) 80 BPM would be roughly average.


  this is the part that still confuses me - okay how come your heart rate would slow down if your fit? and basically what would be the difference, for instance my HR was at 28-32 and I was about to have a heart attack because it was so low , so why wouldn't someone liek the cyclist be on the verge of having a heart attack because his HR is so low?  hope that made sense..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mine is low because I am fit. Same with a lot of other people here I imagine. But I imagine they can all still get their HRs up to their 'training zones' if they push themselves.
> 
> Your 'training zone' can be calculated by finding 65 to 85% your maximum heart rate. To do this find:
> 
> ...


 Okay so my HR would be 
 65% = 150.1
 85% = 180.9
 ...wow I really suck  ..I'll try to increase my intensity..but I already push myself as much as I can .. I'm all sweating and really tired  ..hopefully though it isn't the case that I don't have the power to get it up that high. The last two days I had the same intenstity and instead of counting untill 10 secs then timing by 6 I did the 15 secs then times by 4 and my heart rate was at 160 ..better but still not great ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ]I could have told you that!!


 I always thought I was the one that gains fat the easiest due to the fact that I was overweight as a child (double chin and all) but now that I'm eating proper and frequently and not sleeping 15 hours a day  it's very easy for me to lose weight ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - their goes all that hard work of gaining lean muscle. I would be highly pissed off! Takes a LOT more effort to try to gain that back than it was worth to 'drop' water weight. You better eat boy - because you will find that a lot of the weight will be water weight and that is NOT going to help with your surgery survival! The doctors will take one look at you and refuse everything.


 Trust me , I was extremely pissed off!! I wasn't expecting to lose that much weight honest to god , I was expecting to lose 2 pounds , 3 AT MOST not 5+  
 So i was right that being a little underweight can have some bad affects on my surgery? I though to myself ..well if going into surgery while being overweight is bad , then what about being underweght even if it's a little? ..What I'm most afraid of is if I go in there and they say before the surgery I have to gain some fat because I'm at too low of a bodyfat % or something like that ...that can't happen can it? ..i won't have aproblem with it , I'll do it  but I'd just perfer not too  ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg.. White chocolate is my LEAST favourite!! WAAAYYY too sweet for me!  It is also the worst type of chocolate you can eat - none of the anti-oxidants that are in the darker chocolate and it doesn't have cocoa in it - it is basically just the fat!!


 Yes but ...the advantage it has over darker chocolate is it tastes better!!  if I'm gonna be eating chocolate I'm going eat the good stuff  besides I get all ym antioxidants form my heaps of green tea I drink 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You feel full (usually) because you are eating the wrong things.
> 
> You are (as I have said on many occasions) not wanting to gain weight, so you are conciously (and sub-conciously) sabotaguing your efforts with your diet. You need to eat more calorie DENSE foods and leave out/cut down the 'pure fibre' carbs such as vegetables, low carb tortillas and fibre 1.
> 
> ...


 I don't eat alot of fiber 1 , or low carb tortilla wraps anymore ( which BTW aren't that great .. 150 calories , 18G of C (8G of fibre) , 5G of fat (2G of sat) , 14G of protein (which i don't think it counts because it just says Whey concentrate or something ..) , not to mention on the ingredients it says vegetable shortening  but there so yummy  ) , I jsut eat them on High carb days or sometimes Low Carb Day + (  something I made ) but ym downfall if the veggies mainly ...what I was thinking is that I don't seem to get THAT full drinking shakes ..so what I might start doing is drinking around 5 shakes a day ...it just might start to get "bland" i could switch up the fruits in the them and such ...
 But currently I wanna stick with what I'm doing untill the surgery , after the surgery I'll look different and feel better about myself ..
 Also why should I not be carb cycling , is it bad or something? At first I thought it was too but Jodi said there's nothing wrong with it ...




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mehhh.... Suck it up boy!! You aren't squating hard enough unless you barf!


  , personally the things that realyl want to make me wanna hurl are lunges 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Enjoy your stuff-a-thon.


  it was well enjoyed! ..  woulda been beter if you can have a stuff-a-thon without the feeling like crap and a bloated tummy


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That would be: 'Web developer, Adrian'


 SWEET you name's Adrian?  my friend loves that name if she ever meets anyone with it she'd probably maul them  ..shes weird like that


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'v mentioned this before. I really dont like the sound of your heart issues. Take care and pay close and careful attention to it.


 Hopefully theres nothing wrong .. I haven't ahd any chest pains in a while now so I'm hoping , but I defeintly always keep an eye out


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 26, 2004)

*Decemeber 25*

*Training *-3 Minute stretch / Leg day
*Shock Leg - *Lunges*95lbs* 2x18
               BB Hack Squats - *105lbs* 4x10
 SLDL SS with Deadlift *110lbs* - 8/8 , 8/8 , 8/8
 Summo Squats SS with Calf raises - *85lbs* 10/10 , 10/10 , 10/10

 Tons of strength increases!!  

*Diet - *Ok here goes , hopefully I can remeber everything
 Breakfast - 1 scoop of whey , 1/3 of a chocolate truffle cream cheese cake , 1/2 a box of chocolates , 1/2 a box of german chocoltes, 1 carb counting tortilla wrap , 2/3 of a cup of museli and some fiber 1 (forget exact measurments)
 Post Workout - 2 scoops of whey , 1/4 of a cup of museli (couldn't eat anymore was gonna barf )
 Lunch (Turkey dinner) - 250G of sweet potatoes , 2 handfuls of fries , 80G of Turkey , 1 and 1/2 a slice of Low carb pumpernickel rye bread , TONS of gravy , dressing , 1/3 of a piece of the truffle cake , 1/4 of a box of the german chocolate , 1 rocheese chocolate
 Snack - 1/3 of a piece of the cake (finished it all ) , 1/2 a huge apple , 1 can of tuna , 1 carb counting tortilla wrap , 1/4 a box of german choclates , 1/2 a box of chocolates
 Supper - 3/4 of a slice of the pumpernickel rye bread , 3/4 of a TBSP of almond butter , about 15 regular chips (was gonna eat the entire bag was was too full! )
 Snack - 1 peanut butter ball
 Snack - 1 peanut butter ball

Was so sick  but it was fun , , didn't do anything I just lazed around the house all day  
 Workout was great (aside from almost  4 x ) Strength went up in alot of exercises so I was happy!!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2004)

Probably because you were feeding yourself adequately!!! Like I'm sure you have more energy on your high carb days. Don't you want to feel like that every time you work out?


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ...wow I really suck  ..I'll try to increase my intensity..but I already push myself as much as I can .. I'm all sweating and really tired  ..hopefully though it isn't the case that I don't have the power to get it up that high. The last two days I had the same intenstity and instead of counting untill 10 secs then timing by 6 I did the 15 secs then times by 4 and my heart rate was at 160 ..better but still not great ..



Based on the history, I would stick to 144 or wherever you were at before. I mean, if you were feeling that tired at 144 don't try to go to 160 or something. It's dangerous. Does anyone else agree with me? 144 is fine. really.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 26, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was both - anorexic and bulemic for 2 years , I would get this really bad chest pains occasionly , espically during vomitting.


Well, the chest pain you felt during vomiting was probably related to oesophageal and diaphragmatic tearing/trauma... You can actually rip open your stomach and oesophagus doing this... You can also rip a hole in your diaphragm so your cardia (the first part of your stomach) can come up into your chest cavity...

If you now suffer from reflux a lot (esp. after eating a large meal) it may be because you have perminantly damaged your cardiac sphincter too - which means you can not 'hold' the stuff in your stomach.



> What a way to  I remember my most scariest moment was while I was in the shower and I just lost all strength in my body and feel down , my chest was in alot of pain and I was having trouble breathing - it lasted for about 20 minutes before I could pull myself back up . Luckily though this happened during the period I wanted help/quote]That could have also been lots of things - pure lack of energy, an electrolyte disturbance, dehydration, a fit of hypoxia (failure of your heart to get enough oxygen to your brain and tissues)...
> 
> Not healthy tom and VERY scary...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Based on the history, I would stick to 144 or wherever you were at before. I mean, if you were feeling that tired at 144 don't try to go to 160 or something. It's dangerous. Does anyone else agree with me? 144 is fine. really.


 Well I think I might have been at 160 all along  I was going the same intensity and everything , the only thing I changed was instead of counting my heart rate for 10 secs. then timing be 6 , I counted it for 15 secs. then times it by 4


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well, the chest pain you felt during vomiting was probably related to oesophageal and diaphragmatic tearing/trauma... You can actually rip open your stomach and oesophagus doing this... You can also rip a hole in your diaphragm so your cardia (the first part of your stomach) can come up into your chest cavity...
> 
> If you now suffer from reflux a lot (esp. after eating a large meal) it may be because you have perminantly damaged your cardiac sphincter too - which means you can not 'hold' the stuff in your stomach.


 umm what's reflux?   remember Emma I'm a blonde  . 
 Does it mean vomitt basically only fancier? If so , I don't naturally vomitt after eating anything ..and luckily I didn't vomitt after my binge day on xmas  so I don't got that 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That could have also been lots of things - pure lack of energy, an electrolyte disturbance, dehydration, a fit of hypoxia (failure of your heart to get enough oxygen to your brain and tissues)...
> 
> Not healthy tom and VERY scary...
> 
> ...


 it was extremely scary , I thought I was having a heart attack or something and all I could worry about was if I collapased and someone found me naked in the shower seeing how fat I was ... the stuff I was thinking back then , I'm so happy I found this website and you guys it's changed my life so much.
 (BTW that happened during my eating disorder , not afterwards in case you thought it happened like last month or something - if it did I'd be putting myself in the hospital)




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - when you train for AEROBIC activity (cycling, long distance running, long distance swimming etc), just like when you train with weight - which causes your body to 'grow' muscles so it can cope with the weight training, you set about changing things in your body to help you perform these activities. When you train for aerobics your body needs to increase it's ability to get enough oxygen to the body to burn the fuel needed to maintain the activity.
> 
> (aerobics = with air...)
> 
> ...


  it took me about 3-4 reading but I understand it now  Thanks Emma- your so damn smart!!
 Just curious but how did you learn all this information , was it just you started reading everything in sight about health and fitness or did you go to school and learn allt his stuff - or a combination of both - it's really really impressive 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but I agree that you DO NOT want to risk going to 160 and above!! NOT with your history. GO AND GET IT CHECKED FIRST!! PLEASE TOM!! I did not tell you that information so you could kill yourself. I would never forgive myself.
> 
> You will need to tell the doctor about your heart concerns before the surgery anyway (some of the drugs they use in surgery can cause you to be at a greater risk of a heart attack - so they need to know if you have a history of problems) so get them to check to see if there is any damage that would be potentially fatal.
> 
> If it IS all ok then you will need to work on the other things that could be preventing an increase in your HR such as your power.


 Well like I said to Jaim the only thing I changed was how I counted my heart rate , so I might have beena t 160 the entire time  , but I won't try to go any higher I promise , I don't even think I could if I tried 
 Ya I had to tell me doctors about my past and heart for the hemroid operation because of the anuestics ( however you spell it ..the stuff that puts you asleep) so they checked my weight , blood pressure , and HR and said I was fine  but then on the actual operation date when the same nurese hooked me up a heart monitor she looked at me heart rate and went " *sigh* you still have a bad heart don't you .. it never did fully heal .." I was like  yesterday you told me it was fine ...I think it's fine - 50 isn't low, espically since I now know fitter people have a lower HR and I don't get chest pains anymore .. I don't know  if it starts hurting me again I'll get it checked more throughly or something ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2004)

*Decemeber 26*

*Training *-10 minute HIIT / Shoulders / 5 minute of HIIT
*Power Shoulder - *Front Incline DB raise - *12.5lbs* 1x3.5 , *10lbs* 2x6 , 1x7
   Seated DB Press - *27.5lbs* 1x .25 of a rep .. , *25lbs* 1x0 , *22.5lbs* 1x6 , 1x5 (both with bad form ) , *20lbs* 1x5 (good form ..) 
   Military Press - *60lbs* 1x.5 , *55lbs* 1x.5 , *50lbs* 1x5 , 1x4 , 1x 3.5 *50lbs* 1x4
   See - Saw Press - *20lbs* 1x8 (bad form) , *15lbs* 2x12 (good form)
 my strength went down so fucking much!  is it a result formt he binge I had the previous day .. it can't be because of the weight I lost because my strength went up for my leg workout .. either way I fucking pissed!  horrible workout! ..shoudlers are sore though ..I guess thats all that counts  ..
*Cardio - *HR 160 again ..must of been how I counted 

*Diet - *No Carb day
  Meal 1 - Whey
   *post workout* - Whey
   Meal 2 - Tuna , lettuce , vinnegar , calorie -wise peporni ranch salad dressing
   Meal 3 - Tuna , Mustard , celery , crystal light , 5 fishies
   Meal 4 - Egg Whites , 1 TSP of olive oil 
   Meal 5 - Tuna , 5 fishies
   *somewhere inbetween 1 bottle of Lime Diet Coke*
   Meal 6 -  Egg whites , 1 TSP of olive oil , 5 fishies

   So bloated  O well it was worth it , All I did today was hang out with my friends and play some video games and drink lots and lots of water in hopes of flushing everything out  
   Just really pissed about my workout


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2004)

*Decemeber 27*

*Training *-15 minute HIIT / Abs / Pilates
*Cardio - *HR = 160
*Abs (no rest inbetween sets) - *25 bent knee hip raises - 25 Ball Pull - In etc. untill 100 reps of each exercise were performed
*Pilates - *HR after Pilates was around 132

*Diet - *No Carb day
    Meal 1 - Whey
     *post workout* - Whey
     Meal 2 - Turkey , lettuce , vinnegar , calorie -wise peporni ranch salad dressing
     Meal 3 - same as meal 2 except with 5 fishies
     Meal 4 - Egg Whites , 1 TSP of olive oil, some green beans , salt, 5 fishies
     Meal 5 - same as meal 4 except without the green beans and salt


 Workout went good today , lots of sweating , not to mention not feeling so bloated - I'm alot better.
  Well last night we got 30-40 Cm of snow  so everything was closed , I couldn't get my groceries  - at least I have enough left to get me through tonight and tomorrow just incase. So because of the snow I did jack shit today , just sat down and played video games  nice a relaxing 
  I can't wait untill tomorrow - Low Carb + which means yummy shakes and some mesuli 
 P.S. I think I might start posting meals again - I think it just got anoyying before because I was posting measurments of the food I was eating ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 27, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Probably because you were feeding yourself adequately!!! Like I'm sure you have more energy on your high carb days. Don't you want to feel like that every time you work out?


 Well it just surprised me because it's actually the opposite ..on ym High Carb days I'm more lethargic because I'm eating so much and I'm so bloated all I wanna do is lay down .. it's usually the days that follow that I feel liek I have more energy


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> SWEET you name's Adrian?  my friend loves that name if she ever meets anyone with it she'd probably maul them  ..shes weird like that


 well in that case, you had better fire a warning flare when she is near me... or maybe i'll just tell her i'm your boyfriend


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 27, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hopefully theres nothing wrong .. I haven't ahd any chest pains in a while now so I'm hoping , but I defeintly always keep an eye out


Do get it checked out as suggested my Emma. 

What state are you in right now? If i remember correctly, you stopped bulking at 138 and wanted to cut down to 130. But you went past that point to 126, right? So hopefully you have gone back to a bulk, at least a slow one, i hope.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 27, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What state are you in right now? If i remember correctly, you stopped bulking at 138 and wanted to cut down to 130. But you went past that point to 126, right? So hopefully you have gone back to a bulk, at least a slow one, i hope.



You barely eat on your low carb days Tom. And I don't understand why you're still carb cycling after having lost more weight than you wanted, and more weight than is healthy.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> well in that case, you had better fire a warning flare when she is near me... or maybe i'll just tell her i'm your boyfriend


  I think the warning flare would be the better option , cause if not , then I'd be the one mauling you


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do get it checked out as suggested my Emma.
> 
> What state are you in right now? If i remember correctly, you stopped bulking at 138 and wanted to cut down to 130. But you went past that point to 126, right? So hopefully you have gone back to a bulk, at least a slow one, i hope.


 To Tell you the truth I have no clue! I was 136.5 when I stoped the bulk and wanted to get down to about 128 ..but now I wanna get to 130 for my surgery so I think a slow bulk might be the case ...I'm gonna have to see if I gain any weight this week or not before decideding what to do ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You barely eat on your low carb days Tom. And I don't understand why you're still carb cycling after having lost more weight than you wanted, and more weight than is healthy.


 Well carb cycling can be used to gain/maintain weight you know , all you do is add more High Carb days or High Carb+ days ..I'll be having a High Carb+ day every Sat. which I know your gonna like the sounds of .. High Carb+ days are wehn instead of eating as many approved carbs as you want for four meals , you eat any type of carbs you want for four meals! ..so I'll be going to this diner with my friends on Sat. cause they have plans to go there , I shocked the hell outta them when I said well I'm gonna come to  and I also plan on going to Subway for the meal before or after the diner one


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think the warning flare would be the better option , cause if not , then I'd be the one mauling you


 You'll have to get bigger than me to be able to do that!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> so I'll be going to this diner with my friends on Sat. cause they have plans to go there , I shocked the hell outta them when I said well I'm gonna come to  and I also plan on going to Subway for the meal before or after the diner one


Now add surprise to their shock by eating more than they could imagine.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

*Decemeber 28*

*Training *-10 minute *warm up* cardio / Chest / 5 minute HIIT cardio
*Rep Range Chest* - Bench Press - *65lbs* 1x15 , *55lbs* 1x9 , *45lbs* 1x13 , *35lbs* 1x17
  Bent Arm DB Pullover - *30lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x18 , *22.5lbs* 1x21
  Incline DB Press Palms In - *20lbs* 1x13 , *15lbs* 1x16 , *10lbs* 1x21
  DB Fly - *15lbs* 1x15 , *12.5lbs* 1x17 , *10lbs* 1x21
*HR - *154


*Diet - *Low Carb day
      Meal 1 - Whey, unsweetned soy milk , oats , pear
       *post workout* - Whey, meusli , unsweetned soy milk , fibre 1
       Meal 2 - Same as Meal 1
       Meal 3 - Turkey , salad , vinegar , peporni ranch calorie wise dressing , 
       Meal 4 - Tuna, 2 fishies
       Meal 5 - Tuna , celery , crystal light
  Meal 6 - 3 fishies
  Meal 7 - Cottage cheese

       Workout was bad once again , becasue my shoulders still hurt like a motherfucker  , so my arms gave out on me wayyy before my chest did! damn shoulders  
 I also decided why the fuck am I doing some much damn HIIT cardio!  so I'm just gonna do 10 minute warm - up cardio to start my workout off
  Well I went grocery shopping yesterday so i decided to get some cottage cheese  , it's been so long since I had some  it was yummy 
 Once again all I did was hang out with my friends because my friend from P.E.I. is down and so is my friend from Halifax! it was fucking hillarious


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You'll have to get bigger than me to be able to do that!


  true! ..I'd leap at you .. you'd smack me and I'd be on the ground while you ran like hell


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Now add surprise to their shock by eating more than they could imagine.


  all depends on how my weight is , if I gained any then I'll just eat till I'm full , but if I maintained then I'll keep throwing it down! ..I think they said they have cake there for dessert


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> true! ..I'd leap at you .. you'd smack me and I'd be on the ground while you ran like hell


I think with your vast cardio experience, youd out run and catch up with me anyday.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 29, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> all depends on how my weight is , if I gained any then I'll just eat till I'm full , but if I maintained then I'll keep throwing it down! ..I think they said they have cake there for dessert


Then DONT weigh yourself this time. Just go out and have a fun, worry-free time!!   It is not like you do this often, so give yourself a treat.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then DONT weigh yourself this time. Just go out and have a fun, worry-free time!!   It is not like you do this often, so give yourself a treat.


 Well I need to gain about 4 pounds as soon as possible so I need to make sure I'm actually gaining  and not maintain or if possible losing .
 Like what if I actually lost weight this week and went out saturday without weighing myself and just ate untill I was full, which would be very little, and it would make my case worse ..


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2004)

*Decemeber 29*

*Training *-10 minute *warm up* cardio / Bi/Tri/Abs/ 5 minutes of HIIT cardio
*Powe Bi/Tri* - Hammer Curls *35lbs* 1x10 (bad form , I was kinda swinging my arms in order to get more reps .. ) *30lbs* 2x10 (good form)
    BB Curl - *60lbs* 1x6 , *65lbs* 2x5
    Incline BB Tricep Extension - *40lbs* 1x9 , *45lbs* 2x6
    Dips - *15lbs* 1x8 , *17.5lbs* 1x6 , *20lbs* 1x5
*Abs (no rest  ) *crunches - 75
    cross over crunch - 25
    side crunches - 50/50
    Ball Pull In- 50
*HR - *154


*Diet - *High Carb day
          Meal 1 - Whey, unsweetned soy milk , meusli , fibre 1, CC wrap
           *post workout* - Whey, oats , apple , crystal light
           Meal 2 - Same as Meal 1
           Meal 3 - brown rice , turkey , pear 
           Meal 4 - Tuna, mustard
           Meal 5 - CC cheese , almond butter , fibre 1 


   Workout was good , not excellent , but good , abs are on fire .
    I broght back my CC cheese, almond butter, fibre 1 mix again  it was so good! I didn't realize how much I missed it  ..Todays a no carb day so I can only have CC cheese and almond butter no fibre 1 
   Was so bloated and gassy again today  ugh , i seriously need to get that checked out by a doctor , my dad says it's becuase of all the fish I eat  ..doubtful I've been like this since a kid , it'll come on for a year then leave for a couple of months etc.. I've tried beano , and gas-ex but nothing works  maybe the doctors have a special behind the counter pill


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 30, 2004)

Ugh I'm going in for my beginners test for my license this morning and I haven't studied!! ...I read the book about 2 months ago , then last night I read through the important chapters and highlighted all the non common sense stuff ...which is alot since I have no common sense! AHH I"M FUCKED! I gotta start studying!


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2004)

Went in for my begginers test ...took me fucking 3 hours  but I passed , got 100% on both my tests , the actual tests only took me 5 minutes 
 What happened was I go there at 1:00 , mom drops me off tell me to go straight in there adn intot he back room adn that I don't need to take a number ebcause she paid for something extra that allows me to not have to take a number ...I go in tons of people and I walk right past them heading for this room and some girls like "umm excuse me can I help you?" I was like "umm my mom said she you guys told her for me to just go straight into this back room and that I don't have to take a number.." , then she said "What?..just have a seat and I'll be with you in a second" of course everyones staring at me , I was so embarrassed ..so that second turned into half an hour before she came to me asked if I was taking the begginers test I said yes , then she did realize my mom was right and that I shouldn't have had to wait because she did pay extra , so she takes me into another room and then we realize that I can't take the test because my mom forgot to give me 2 additional pieces of I.D. ..so I go into superstore (my gorcery store , liquior sotre and motor place are all connected  ) get some lettuce and CC call my mom, tell her what happened ..she takes about an hour to get there cuase she's searching the house for all this additional I.D. stuff even though I told her I just neede dmy health card and you to sign a piece of paper saying I'm your child ...so all the stuff she searched for was junk , after all the papers are in order I can finally right my test and the girl at the ocunter says "Well it usually takes 30 minutes so if you have any errands" , girl gives me test finish it in 5 minutes, then I have to wait 15 minutes before she corrects it and I got 100% on both  ..then we realize my mom took my birth certificate so I can't get my beginners license untill she comes back with it ..wait another 40 minutes for her to get there , then it takes another 20 minutes of waiting for them to take my picture (which turned out really bad  ) ...and then VOLA! I now have my beginners ....question is was it worth all the bullshit


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 31, 2004)

*Decemeber 30*

*Training *-10 minute *warm up* cardio / Back / 5 minute HIIT cardio
*Power Back* - one arm DB Row - *45lbs* 3x6
 Bent over - two arm long bar row - *67.5lbs* 1x10 , *82.5lbs* 3x6
 Shrugs - *135lbs* 1x10 , *155lbs* 2x3 *drop bar for a second I couldn't grip that bar  * then 3 more reps
 Bent over two Db row palms in - *35lbs* 3x6

 Lots of strength *increases*  
*HR - *142


*Diet - *No Carb day
       Meal 1 - Whey, 
        *post workout* - Whey, 
        Meal 2 - turkey , salad , vinnegar , calorie wise Peporini ranch dressing
        Meal 3 - Egg whites , olive oil , green beans , salt
        Meal 4 - tuna , celery , crystal light , diet pepsi , mustard , 2 fishies
        Meal 5 - Tuna , mustard , 2 fishies
   Meal 6 - CC , almond butter

I was so tired today! by the end of the bent over two-arm long bar rows , my back felt like it was bleeding on the inside   ... it was a weird feeling ..
 so after the whole driver license thing I was even tired and *as soon* as that was over I had to go home , shovel the driveway and then go to work! I was about to die  but then I went out with my firends for a little and I got a chance to relax and not be so stressed 
 On a side note ...I still feel like I'm losing weight ... fuck I hope not , I better not or else I'm gonna be even more pissed  , the reason I binged so damn much on xmas is so this wouldn't happen and that I wouldn't have ot be bloated all week ...O well we'll see saturday, it could  just be my imagination.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2004)

Congratulation on the drivers licence.... I dont drive, but i am sure it is a good thing to have.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2004)

Wish you very happy and prosperous new year.... and hopefully i will see a bigger and all natural (no surgery..etc) Tom in the new year??!!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 31, 2004)

Tom_B On a side note ...I still feel like I'm losing weight ...:scared:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You are in control of this. If you ate more, this wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Congratulation on the drivers licence.... I dont drive, but i am sure it is a good thing to have.


 Thanks  , how can you not drive? I can't wait


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Wish you very happy and prosperous new year.... and hopefully i will see a bigger and all natural (no surgery..etc) Tom in the new year??!!


 Happy New Year , I'm going in for my consultation whenever the docotr gets back from holidays


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You are in control of this. If you ate more, this wouldn't be an issue


 Well turns out I wasn't ..I've actually gained 3.5lbs ...not sure if it's water or not from xmas , because wouldn't that be gone by now becasue of my no carb days? Or it could be because last week I weighed myself the day after a No carb day and today I weighed myself after a Low carb day...I have no idea, hopefully it wasn't 3.5 lbs of fat


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2005)

*Decemeber 31*

*Training *-15 minutes of HIIT / Abs / Pilates
*Abs (no rest) - *25 Jackknifes , 25 Ball Pull -ins , 25 JK , 25 BPI, 25 crunches , 25 BPI , 25 cross over crunches , 25 BPI
*HR* - 130

*Diet - *Low Carb day
        Meal 1 - Whey, pear , unsweetned soy milk, oats
         *post workout* - Whey, oats , apple
         Meal 2 - Same as meal 1
         Meal 3 - tuna , fishies , celery, crystal light
         Meal 4 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
         Meal 5 - Tuna , fishies
    Meal 6 - same as meal 5
 Meal 7 - same as meal 5 and 6


 I was planning on doing a 30 minute session of cardio but I woke up late and had to get ready for work ...which was hell! I worked 15 hours and because of it I had to spread my meals out so thin  a meal was 3 fishies and 1/4 a can of tuna ..by the end of the day I was hungry 
 And the reastaurant was so busy , omg I was so tired when i got home I just collapsed on my bed


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 1, 2005)

Well I'm not gonna pig out today , due to the whole gaining 3.5lbs and me not knowing for sure if it was water ..Or it could be that becasue I weighed myself last week after a no carb day and this week I weighed myself after a Low carb day ..so maybe that 3.5lbs would be from that? Which in that case I would have to pig out today to maintain my weight , or else I might lose weight which I don't want .. UGHH I don't know what to do!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks  , how can you not drive? I can't wait


I live downtown(can walk to everything) near a subway stop and my office is also at a subway stop.... never had the real need to drive. 

Cant wait to get your licence to kill????


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> , I'm going in for my consultation whenever the docotr gets back from holidays


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I'm not gonna pig out today , due to the whole gaining 3.5lbs and me not knowing for sure if it was water ..Or it could be that becasue I weighed myself last week after a no carb day and this week I weighed myself after a Low carb day ..so maybe that 3.5lbs would be from that? Which in that case I would have to pig out today to maintain my weight , or else I might lose weight which I don't want .. UGHH I don't know what to do!



You're still so obsessed with the numbers. Why don't you just eat what you want to and no pine over whether it was exactly 3.5 lbs or water weight, no carb day/low carb day, exercise bullshit.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You're still so obsessed with the numbers. Why don't you just eat what you want to and no pine over whether it was exactly 3.5 lbs or water weight, no carb day/low carb day, exercise bullshit.


Tom loooves making things more complicated than they need be.   I have mentioned several times: K.I.S.S. , but he dont care.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I live downtown(can walk to everything) near a subway stop and my office is also at a subway stop.... never had the real need to drive.
> 
> Cant wait to get your licence to kill????


  we'll our small ass hick town has nothing like that , that's why I need my license so much!  espically with the damn cold and all


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You're still so obsessed with the numbers. Why don't you just eat what you want to and no pine over whether it was exactly 3.5 lbs or water weight, no carb day/low carb day, exercise bullshit.


 Because if I ate what I wanted I'd probably lose weight Jaim ,  currently I'm trying to work on a diet where I won't be so bloated , so if you can give me a little bit of time , but right now I enjoy carb cycling and I have no idea why you guys think it's so friggin bad!  it's perfectly healthy or why would it be recommened on this site or why would people even use it on this site if it wasn't healthy?!
 Also ok  why are you bashin me for trying to figure out whether the weight I gained was water or not? I need to know if it was water from me weighing myself the day after a low carb day compared to last weeks weighing when I did it after a no carb day because that would mean I MAINTAINED my weight eating all the stuff I did on xmas , which would mean I would have to eat ALOT more than I can handle on SAT in order to NOT LOSE WEIGHT .... or your right why do I bother , I'll just assume for now on everything I gain is fat and I need to cut calories so I can lose that fat and maybe for once I don't have to feel like crap all day with a protruding stomach , after all thats how I can K.I.S.S. right?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

*Jan 1*

*Training *-Leg Day
*Rep Range Leg- *DB Lunges - *30lbs* 1x13 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 BB Hack Squat - *100lbs* 1x13 , *90lbs* 1x18 , *80lbs* 1x21
 SLDL - *105lbs* 1x13 , *95lbs* 1x16 , *85lbs* 1x19
 Deadlifts - *100lbs* 1x13 , *90lbs* 1x16 , *80lbs* 1x19
 Summo Squats - *90lbs* 1x13 , *80lbs* 1x18 , *70lbs* 1x21
 Calf Raises - *90lbs* 1x15 , *80lbs* 1x18 , *70lbs* 1x21

   All those are dropsets BTW 

*Cardio - *2 seperate 35 minute walks

*Diet - *High Carb day + ...   turned into a binge
         Meal 1 - 1 scoop of fudge , 10-15 pieces of fudge , 1/2 a cup of muesli , 1/2 a cup of fiber 1 , 1 CC wrap
          *post workout* - 2/3 a cup of muesli , 2 scoops of whey , 9 pieces of fudge , 1 CC wrap , 1/2 a cup of fiber 1 
 Meal 2 - 1 12" pizza plain (finished all but one piece) , 1 Large Poutine (finished all but about 1/4 of it) , 1 piece of Chocolate Eruption cake (finished all but 1/4 again) , 1/2 a can of tuna
 Meal 3 - 1 cup of muesli , 1/2 a cup of fiber 1 , 1 CC wrap , 1 cup of unsweetned soy milk , 6 pieces of fudge , 1 scoop of whey
 Meal 4 - 1 cup of CC , 1/2 a cup of fiber 1 , 2 TBSP of almond butter (tried duing something different and putting it in a blender ...well it was too thick and only around 1/2 of it was blended and then I mixed that up with the non blended stuff , ate around 1/3 of it in total ..)
          Meal 5 - 1/2 a cup of CC , 2 TBSP of almond butter , 1/2 a cup of fiber 1 (ate it how I normally have it )


  Today I probably had the best Leg workout I've ever had  so much pain , lots of almost vomitting , espically on the SLDL and deadlift and summo squats which when I was doing the summo squats I squated to far down or something and riped open my pants 
 Well I decided I was gonna be on the safe side icase the weight was water and binge today , after all gaining a few pounds right now is better than losing a few pounds , but I'll see for sure come next week.
 Shocked the hell outta my friends at Pizza delight when I ate so much , even the waitress was looking at me funny  But I was feeling the bloat from heel , not as bad as xmas , but this was still really really bad


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have no idea why you guys think it's so friggin bad!  it's perfectly healthy or why would it be recommened on this site or why would people even use it on this site if it wasn't healthy?!


Noone is saying carb cycling is bad. In your case you are a newbie to weight lifting and doing a bulk/cut. So a simple diet plan and exercise routine will work well for you and get you newbie gains and keep life simple giving you time for other things. Like maybe read up and learn about nutrition and try and get as good as Emma?  . Carb cycling is a little more complicated diet plan than what you presently need and, IMO, not really necessary at this stage to loose a few pounds.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Noone is saying carb cycling is bad. In your case you are a newbie to weight lifting and doing a bulk/cut. So a simple diet plan and exercise routine will work well for you and get you newbie gains and keep life simple giving you time for other things. Like maybe read up and learn about nutrition and try and get as good as Emma?  . Carb cycling is a little more complicated diet plan than what you presently need and, IMO, not really necessary at this stage to loose a few pounds.


 Jaim's bashing me for it and Emma says that she dosen't like it. I was being harsh i know it's just ..ugh I just can't seem to please anyone no matter how hard I try , I can't please you guys , I can't please my parents , can't please my friends , I'm always letting someone down , including myself. It also irritates me becasue no one believes me that I have loose skin or this stomach that's always sticking out , the only time I think it's "decent" is when I first wake up in the morning , but as soon as I eat my first meal my stomach starts "poping" out. And anytime I tell someone this or that I need a tummy tuck because of loose skin they just look at me or say I'm crazy behind my back and I'm tired of it. Theres only one person out there that believes me and it's a girl I work with , she has the same problem back when she was my age she was wearing a size 0 but always had this stomach and people would ocme up to her and poke her stomach and call her "Kelly Belly" and it bothered her ..alot and it's the same thing for me.
 I was thinkin gmaybe the Whey powder could be bloating me? I thought I read somewhere it does that to some people.. O well I'm just ranting I needed to get that off my chest ..

 BTW  I'm not carb cycling ot lose weight I'm carb cycling ot maintain right now ..and if I gain a few pounds before my surgery thats good.  I don't know if I'll ever be as smart as Emma , it would require lots and lots of reading and memorizing


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Jaim's bashing me for it and Emma says that she dosen't like it. I was being harsh i know it's just ..ugh I just can't seem to please anyone no matter how hard I try , I can't please you guys , I can't please my parents , can't please my friends , I'm always letting someone down , including myself. It also irritates me becasue no one believes me that I have loose skin or this stomach that's always sticking out , the only time I think it's "decent" is when I first wake up in the morning , but as soon as I eat my first meal my stomach starts "poping" out. And anytime I tell someone this or that I need a tummy tuck because of loose skin they just look at me or say I'm crazy behind my back and I'm tired of it. Theres only one person out there that believes me and it's a girl I work with , she has the same problem back when she was my age she was wearing a size 0 but always had this stomach and people would ocme up to her and poke her stomach and call her "Kelly Belly" and it bothered her ..alot and it's the same thing for me.
> I was thinkin gmaybe the Whey powder could be bloating me? I thought I read somewhere it does that to some people.. O well I'm just ranting I needed to get that off my chest ..


a)As far as changing your bodycomposition is concerned, you are not trying to please anyone but yourself, coz you are doing exactly what you want and they way you want it. If you were trying to please us, you would not have gone on a carb cycling cut in the first place. You would have stuck to bulking to 150 and then dropped to a low bf. But your response was 'That is not what* I * want'. So you went about to do what you want to get what you wanted.
b)I didnt say i dont believe you had loose skin around your waist. I simply said it dosent look bad at all. If you get to Toronto, i'll check it out for you. But i'm sure my opnion wont change.   
c)No one is gossiping about you behind you back..at least not here. Everything i have said has been directly to you in your journal.
d)yes Whey/carbs can cause some bloating. Cant be totally eliminated. 

Dont think all those ppl who exercise walk around throughout the year looking like a fitness model on the cover of a magazine with totally flat abs. It is unrealastic to be that way always. Most are always bulking to stay in a positive balance. Staying on a very low BF for too long can have adverse effects.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> a)As far as changing your bodycomposition is concerned, you are not trying to please anyone but yourself, coz you are doing exactly what you want and they way you want it. If you were trying to please us, you would not have gone on a carb cycling cut in the first place. You would have stuck to bulking to 150 and then dropped to a low bf. But your response was 'That is not what* I * want'. So you went about to do what you want to get what you wanted.


 This is what I mean, I can't please you guys, even though you want me to be 150 , I don't want to and because of that I feel like I'm letting you guys down or something and I owe you all so much .. , same with the whole "carb cycling"  and with my diet in general  ..After this week I'm gonna stop carb cycling.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> b)I didnt say i dont believe you had loose skin around your waist. I simply said it dosent look bad at all. If you get to Toronto, i'll check it out for you. But i'm sure my opnion wont change.


 trust me those pics dosen't show it well ... you know when you pich some sin on your arm or something and you get all those little white wrinkle lines?  Well whenever I ben over my stomach is FULL of them just under my belly button and it hangs out ..I just can't wait for my consultation



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> c)No one is gossiping about you behind you back..at least not here. Everything i have said has been directly to you in your journal.


  ya it would be hard for someone to talk about me behind my back here , I mean people where I live ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> d)yes Whey/carbs can cause some bloating. Cant be totally eliminated.


 Well when I wake up first thing in the morning my stomach is fine (aside from the loose skin , I mean in the bloating protruding aspect) then right after my breakfast (not as bad if it's a shake..) my stomach just "pops" right out and makes me look like I'm bloated but I usually don't start feeling it till later on ...does this happen to you?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont think all those ppl who exercise walk around throughout the year looking like a fitness model on the cover of a magazine with totally flat abs. It is unrealastic to be that way always. Most are always bulking to stay in a positive balance. Staying on a very low BF for too long can have adverse effects.


 I know they don't look like that all year round , but problem is , is I can never look like that period with this loose skin/bloating problem I have, I can be 130lbs but look like I'm 150lbs with a moderate bodyfat % ...I mean if my bodyfat is already so low and I look "normal" then how would I look with a "normal" bodyfat %?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 2, 2005)

*Jan. 2*

*Training *-10 minute warm - up Cardio / Shoulder / 5 minute HIIT
*Rep Range Shoulder- *Clean and Press - *45lbs* 1x15 , *35lbs* 1x18 , *30lbs* 1x21
 Seated Side Lateral Raise - *10lbs* 3x1/2,  *7.5lbs* 1x14, *5lbs* 1x18 , *2.5lbs* 1x24
 Front DB Raise - *15lbs* 1x28 , *12.5lbs* 1x38 , *10lbs* 1x42
 Reverse Flies - *10lbs* 3x1/2 , *7.5lbs* 1x8*rest*2*rest*3 , *5lbs* 1x18 , *2.5lbs* 1x21

    All those are dropsets BTW 
*HR - 124*

*Additional* *Cardio - *1 20min walk , 1 40min walk

*Diet - *No Carb day
          Meal 1 - Whey
           *post workout* - Whey 
  Meal 2 - Egg whites , green beans , salt , olive oil
  Meal 3 - tuna , fishies , mustard
  Meal 4 - CC , Almond butter
           Meal 5 - Tuna , fishies


Great workout , those Clean and Presses really got me sweating and in pain.
 Did nothing today but think about my diet and stuff , I'm gonna finish the rest of this week Carb cycling in order for damage control for my binge on Sat. Then starting Sat I'll be following a 2500 calorie diet , except on my Cardio Days I'm gonna either have those No Carb days or Low carb days , haven't decided and I'll also be allowing 1 or 2 cheat meals a week (haven't decided) , but they'll be huge cheat meals more than likely , since I'm a binge eater and once I start eating junk I can't control myself at all , I continue to eat even after I'm full , and even after I feel like I'm gonna vomitt ... *sigh* ...I'm also planning on switching my Cardio days from 15 minutes of HIIT to a 30 - 60 minute moderate cardio session , just for the different health benefits and I think it'll be nice changing things up a little bit.
 I was also fighting with myself whether or not tomorrow should be another No carb day or a Low carb day considering my binge on Sat. .. I decided to have a Low carb day becasue well I need to start getting my body use to a steady intake on carbs and also I can still lose water having a Low carb day , not as much compared to a no carb day but after a week the end result will still be the same


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Because if I ate what I wanted I'd probably lose weight Jaim ,  currently I'm trying to work on a diet where I won't be so bloated , so if you can give me a little bit of time , but right now I enjoy carb cycling and I have no idea why you guys think it's so friggin bad!  it's perfectly healthy or why would it be recommened on this site or why would people even use it on this site if it wasn't healthy?!
> Also ok  why are you bashin me for trying to figure out whether the weight I gained was water or not? I need to know if it was water from me weighing myself the day after a low carb day compared to last weeks weighing when I did it after a no carb day because that would mean I MAINTAINED my weight eating all the stuff I did on xmas , which would mean I would have to eat ALOT more than I can handle on SAT in order to NOT LOSE WEIGHT .... or your right why do I bother , I'll just assume for now on everything I gain is fat and I need to cut calories so I can lose that fat and maybe for once I don't have to feel like crap all day with a protruding stomach , after all thats how I can K.I.S.S. right?



I'm not bashing. I'm pointing out that you sound like an anorexic who is obsessed with numbers. I don't care if you lose weight or not. You're not healthy now, you don't want to to 150...there's no where for you to go but down anyway. All I'm saying is try acting like a NORMAL teenager. Go out to eat with your friends. Eat when you're hungry. Don't eat when you're not. DOn't weigh yourself. Don't go to the gym exessively. Shadow your friends on the weekend and see what they do, and eat. Then, you try.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2005)

Tom,

Slow down hun ok.... Please...

Take a deep breath and stop trying to rush around and defend your actions for a second. Take a step back and see what people are saying to you without immediately jumping up and down and trying to yell everyone down...

For "Me thinks he does protest too much..."

Go back and read through the last few pages of your journal. Try to read it as if you were reading someone elses journal...

If you LET yourself absorb the contents of your posts you will see WHY everyone is saying what they are.

Basically, your posts are reading like a 'sick' persons journal. Every post is about your tummy tuck. Every post is about how you want to 'loose weight' or about 'water weight'. Every post is about how you are going to get this 'tummy tuck'. It is your complete and utter obsession - and a VERY dysmorphic one at that.

Please, go back and read it.

Stop defending your actions and see if for what it is.




Listen - I am going to share something with you... 

Ok, I a female right? So what is the 'ideal' body for most females? Well, it is having a teeny, tiny feminine waist and an hourglass figure right?

Now, I don't have a waist. Never have and never will. I am built like a ruler - straight up and straight down. Not only that, but I am also a 'wide' ruler - so I am 'flat' from the side, but from the front I am wide.

As a female, you can imagine this would suck right?? Majorly suck. 

Now, I spent a lot of my younger high school years WISHING I had a waist!! All my friends were gorgeous. They had these tiny little waists and these beautiful figures and they looked feminine. Now, although I didn't really want to look 'feminine' I REALLY wanted to have a waist - and there I was, having to by boy jeans cause I didn't have hips!   'Stocky' was what everyone termed it... Hell, it made me miserable and I cursed my father for giving me his genetics!

Even was, after starting to play around with BB and getting REALLY lean (9% BF), I STILL did not have a waist!!! It WAS NOT going to happen.


Now.... Do you know what happened the other day when I was getting those back photo's taken?? The person taking them said - 'you can't tell me you don't have a waist'...

Well, I can. I still don't have a waist - what I have is an optical illusion - I changed the focus... 

Instead of endlessly trying to achieve the impossible by trying to reduce my waist I worked with what I did have - broad shoulders and solid hips. I worked on building up a v-taper. Added mass to my lats and delts... I worked on my hip flare - added mass to my steamroller-butt... I also added mass to my limbs....

So I now have what 'looks like' a narrower waist when my waist is actually a few inches wider than it was when I was at 9%!!  See, I now have some *symmetry* and I am tricking the world into thinking I look half way ok.

Sure, I still know the truth, but I DO look better than I did when I was just trying to make one thing smaller!!


Take a look at what you are doing now....  You are completely and utterly focused on your waist. It is the reason why you do EVERYTHING you do - and it is the reason why you are never going to succeed with ANYTHING. Both mentally and physically it is preventing you from moving on in your life and progressing.

Stagnation is a terrible this Tom.

So ask yourself - how is making your stomach smaller working for you?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm not bashing. I'm pointing out that you sound like an anorexic who is obsessed with numbers. I don't care if you lose weight or not. You're not healthy now, you don't want to to 150...there's no where for you to go but down anyway. All I'm saying is try acting like a NORMAL teenager. Go out to eat with your friends. Eat when you're hungry. Don't eat when you're not. DOn't weigh yourself. Don't go to the gym exessively. Shadow your friends on the weekend and see what they do, and eat. Then, you try.


 Sorry Jaim ..I just .. ugh I don't know I'm just on edge right now..
 Yes your right I'm obessed with numbers , I'll admit that, but Jaim have you ever been fat? Have you ever had your mom come in your room late at night to talk to you about diet pills when you were 8 years old? Have you ever had your dad come up to you and say "my god look what your eating , no wonder your gut is bigger than mine" when you were 10? Ever have people laugh right in your face and tell you have fat and ugly you were? When your talking about the past with your friends do they tell you .. "Ya you were ugly and fat untill grade 8 , then you lost alot of weight" Well I have , this is why I'm os obessed with numbers , this is why I never want to be fat again , this is why I'm scared of fat - it ruined my childhood , it put my in this depression where I hated myself and I just wanted to die . And I never want to go back to that point , never.
 Just because I choose not to go to 150 does not make me unhealthy , my BMI is between 121 - 125 lbs for the LOWEST and "NORMAL" is around 144 , I may be on the lower side of my BMI , but I'm still in it. My weight dosen't just go up and down , it can also stay the same .
 As for being a "normal" teenager , eating what my friends eat , not exercising, not eating every 3 hours ... that's not "normal" to me. It's just not , the only thing that keeps me going is diet and exercise and my love/passion for it , and just wanting to learn everything I possibly can about it. Being Healthy dosen't just fall on your weight , theres tons of different factors that determines if someone is healthy or not , someone can be 150lbs 8% bodyfat , but be eating constient junk and you would call that healthy? I think not ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Slow down hun ok.... Please...
> 
> ...


 I know I need to slow down and really re-think everything ... it's just so much stuff is going wrong in my life .. my parents officaly ended it last night , my mom was telling me she's going int eh restaurant at 11pm to tell him it's over , so that theyw ouldn't have the fight at the house ..it's 5:36am right now so I have no idea whats gonna happen , since me and my brother aren't really my dad's kids were his step children ... then my real father over in newfoundland is about to be sentenced were he can get 4 years in prison because he punch some kid that had a mental condition becasue he didn't give him the drug money he owed my "father" , now I actually have to vall up the bastard and tell him I want my last name legally changed so I can actually have a drivers license and a SIN number without it being in his last name , not to mention I have to go back to school today and face everyone I call my "friends" and there stares at my lunches and saying "thats just fucking gross" and them makin gfun of me basically becasue of my lifestyle while they drink there pepsis and eat their fries ..
 It's just the only thing I have to look forward to in my life right now is that tummy tuck ...I'm not expecting it to make my stomach smaller necassilary , what I'm expecting is a firmer stomach that dosen't fold over and get these little stretch lines and to get rid of that "bump" I have from a side view ..I know I'm obessed about my weight and the weight I gain but i just have nothing better to do ...I constantly think about my diet, exercise regiem, how I owuld look if I was 140lbs , 150lbs ...115lbs ..I wake up every morning , exercise prepare my meals go to school come home and wait untill I can wake up the next morning to exercise again or go to work so I can afford my groceries every week and whey powder..that's my life.
 I know it's all about symentary , it's just I already use that  ..my chest isn't flat , it's by far from that and my back also sticks out so it does give me that optical illusion of being small of a side view ..I can't fix myself fromt he front though , I'm not built like that, my rib cage sticks out too much , even when I was overweight you could see my ribcage , it's really big ..so here I have these ribcage sticking out that will always be there no matter how much weight I have but I also have this "pouch" on my lower abs that bothers me , that only that tummy tuck can fix (me obessing again ..*sigh*) .. I hope that made sense ..god I need a digital camera to show you all what I mean then maybe you guys could give me some ideas , the webcam pics are way to blurry ..

 And congrats on your "waist"  thanks for sharing that


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 4, 2005)

*jan. 3*

*Training *-40 minutes of cardio ...kinda .. damn heart  / Abs / Pilates
*Cardio - *34 minutes of mod. cardio ..then 5 minute walk , 2 minutes of mod. cardio then a 10 minute sit , then a 10 min mod cardio.
*Abs - *100 crunches , 25 Ball Pull - Ins , 25 cross over curnches (repeat the Ball pull - Ins and cross over body cunches untill 100 reps of each)
*HR - *96 .. 

*Additional* *Cardio - *around a 1 and a half hour walk out to the mall and around the mall.

*Diet - *No more carb cycling ..this diet is roughly 160G of carbs (not counting fiber) , 180G of protein , 44G of fat and 1800 calories ..more info down below
           Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
            *post workout* - Whey , meusli , apple
   Meal 2 - same as meal 1
   Meal 3 - chicken , salad , vinegar , peporni ranch calorie wise dressing
   Meal 4 - egg whites , olive oil , green beans
            Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
 meal 6 - Tofu , aspargus , olive oil


Ok well my plan on the cardio was to do an hour of mod. intensity cardio ...didn't happen , after 34 minutes of it my heart started to hurt  ..so I walked around for 5 minutes ..then I tried again..lasted 2 minutes before it hurt too much . so I sat down for 10 minutes , then I was able to do 10 more minutes of cardio without it hurting. Fuck I hate my heart! I can't even get my HR up! 
 So I've stoped carb cycling , my plan is too followign this diet untill Sat , then started sat I'm gonna change my diet to 2100 calories and eat like I owuld for that ..untill I have my one cheat meal which will be HUGE , untill I can't put anything in my mouth anymore on the account I'm about to vomitt , then the meals following that will more than likely be just protein so I have no idea how many cals that will be in the end ..anyways then the following day will be not a shoulder but cardio and a Low Carb day or I no carb day (planning on having my 2 seperatye cardio days either as no carb or low carb to make up for the HUGE cheat meal ..haven't decided if they shoulder be no carb or low carb yet though) then on Mon. I'll be eating the 2100 calorie thing perfectly (all the added calories coming from carbs) then I'll increase that by 250 or so a day untill I reach 2500 calories. Hope that made sense 
 Dont' you hate going grocery shopping and finding all this great stuff then looking at the nutrition information and it says that "per 40G (1/4 a cup) ) ..when really 40G is 1/2 a cup ..if they can't get serving size right I'm not gonna trust them  ..it was all this good muesli and oat barely and stuff  damn companies


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom - I did not share that story to get a congratulations! 

It was not about me - what I was trying to say is that if you STOPPED focusing on what you will never have, and start working with what you ARE then you WILL see results and you WILL start to like your body a little more!!

You are DESPERATELY unhappy doing what you are doing now - with your life FOCUSED on your flaws - so why not change? Why not create something that is worth it?

Why not get something else in your life other than your diet? If you are sooo miserable what keeps you doing this?

So what if your friends think what you are eating is gross!! What does it matter? Why do you care?? Just because they think what you eat is gross doesn't mean anything - you think what they eat is gross!! I don't like the idea of some of the foods my sisters boyfriends polish family eats - but that does not really impact on our relationship.


Also - You can't use 'your past' as a reason for your future - you will not go back to what you were before, and you have to trust that, but you also have to know that you can not stay what you are now.

You have to move up, step up to the challange....

A tummy tuck is not the solution - It will not help... Strengthening your lower abs to align your spine, adding some mass to your glutes and hamies to draw your hips back and strengthening your stabilisers WILL.

Adding mass to your back will stop your ribcage sticking out...

You are so driven by this irrational fear of 'getting fat' that you have narrowed your entire world down to exercising and eating.... You are cutting yourself off from friends and family and making it hard for anyone to interact with you... You are also starting to stop interactions with others because they are not the 'same' as you...

What type of a life is that?


Get yourself OUT of this rut Tom, before you REALLY get yourself stuck...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> This is what I mean, I can't please you guys, even though you want me to be 150 , I don't want to and because of that I feel like I'm letting you guys down or something and I owe you all so much .. , same with the whole "carb cycling"  and with my diet in general  ..After this week I'm gonna stop carb cycling.?


Tom, for something like changing your bodycomposition, you should be doing it for yourself and not to look like someone else or to please others. It is just that we see you going down the wrong path and are trying to caution you about that.

And i am here to help and support you because i want to. I dont want you to feel like you owe me anything. You dont. But i/we are not too happy about the decisions and direction of things that you are taking right now.

Again, carb cycling by itself is not bad. but a) you dont need it as a simple diet plan will work for you and keep life uncomplicated and b)It dosent seem to be working very well for you as you are loosing more than you intended and not gaining or maintaining!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> trust me those pics dosen't show it well ... you know when you pich some sin on your arm or something and you get all those little white wrinkle lines?  Well whenever I ben over my stomach is FULL of them just under my belly button and it hangs out ..I just can't wait for my consultation?



 so does that mean that you plan to walk around bent with yout stomach exposed?   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya it would be hard for someone to talk about me behind my back here , I mean people where I live ..?



What i meant was we arent sending PM's to each other about you. Heck i havent PM'ed anyone on this site ever!  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well when I wake up first thing in the morning my stomach is fine (aside from the loose skin , I mean in the bloating protruding aspect) then right after my breakfast (not as bad if it's a shake..) my stomach just "pops" right out and makes me look like I'm bloated but I usually don't start feeling it till later on ...does this happen to you??



Yep. I am fine in the morning and my tummy looks ok to me. But by the evening it sticks out. I shall try and take some measurements in the morning and in the evening to give you an idea.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know they don't look like that all year round , but problem is , is I can never look like that period with this loose skin/bloating problem I have, I can be 130lbs but look like I'm 150lbs with a moderate bodyfat % ...I mean if my bodyfat is already so low and I look "normal" then how would I look with a "normal" bodyfat %?


With some good LBM, you would look very good. Trust me. I was always a skinny guy. I have been going on and off to the gym for the past 7+ years. I looked 'shapley' but no mass. Initially, i was even hesitant to take a protein powder as i didnt want to take any 'stuff' . Beginning of 2004 i decided to get serious about my body as i got fedup of being skinny. I was surfing the internet and came across this site. Ever since i fixed my diet i saw good gains. Yes i did have a bit of pudge in the middle and still do. My waist(around navel) is presently~34" but my pant size is 30" (i guess i have small hips). So you can imagine my belly sticking out. Sometimes i am a bit disappointed by it, BUT the results that i have got on the remaining bodyparts overshadows this. In spite of this belly, i get more attention than i did in the past. No not because people are crazy after my belly nor i have gotten any better looking with age . but the rest of me looks reasonably good so the belly is not really an issue. 

All i am saying is to stop focussing on your belly and work with improving the rest. No one will pay much attention to your belly if they are impressed with the rest. They will be too busy eyeballing the rest of you to notice or bother with a little belly. Trust me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok well my plan on the cardio was to do an hour of mod. intensity cardio ...didn't happen , after 34 minutes of it my heart started to hurt  ..so I walked around for 5 minutes ..then I tried again..lasted 2 minutes before it hurt too much . so I sat down for 10 minutes , then I was able to do 10 more minutes of cardio without it hurting. Fuck I hate my heart! I can't even get my HR up!


When you start going to a gym, you will see warning notices all over the machines that say something like "If you feel pain, discomfort, dizzyness or shortness of breath, immediately discontinue exercising". So if you feel problems with your heart, *STOP immediately*. Besides why so much cardio? I thought by now you would have researched and understood that 20-30 mins regular cardio is adequate.

Also who cares what your friends think about your diet. Right now they are teenagers and the junk they eat will not show. But if they done wisen up, it will catch with them later.

But you DONT have to be soooo strict with yourself and diet. I keep saying, dont make things more difficult for yourself than they are. You can indulge in 'forbidden' foods now and then and have a good time with your friends. And dont freak out if there is a bit of cornstarch in your borcolli! It wont make much of a impact. 

Look around you. I am sure you will see a lot of fat kinds. But you will also see plenty of skinny ones. They eat junk most of the time and they are still skinny! ok so some genetics and lifestyle activity do count. I am not saying it is ok to be on a junk diet, but you dont have to be soo strict with yourself at this age. You will have plenty of time in the rest of your life to worry about your diet, weight and figure. Trust me on that one!!!!

Besides, your circle of friends and their thinking and behaviour will change. Right now you are feeling peer preassure from them. But you will soon move to university and then before you know it, you will move into worklife! things will change.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 4, 2005)

You're playing games with your health right now. Your heart is telling you sto stop doing what you're doing, yet you persist. This is not good. Why don't you stop? It's a warning sign and you're ignoring it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why don't you stop? It's a warning sign and you're ignoring it.



This is simple - Tom is sick.

He either needs to buck up and start to actually help himself (heaven forbid he actually ATTEMPTS this seriously - god, he might actually SEE some results and actually start to LIKE himself and his life), or he will soon have someone else force him to stop...

Well, either that or he will achieve QUICKLY, what he is trying to do slowly.. (aka: kill himself)...



Frankly, if I was in Toms position, I know which I would rather...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's sad that I don't think he knows anything is wrong:
"Fuck I hate my heart! I can't even get my HR up! " - His heart is losing strength
"I mean if my bodyfat is already so low and I look "normal" then how would I look with a "normal" bodyfat %?" -Just wants to keep losing to strive for what he thinks is the ideal body.
"the only thing I have to look forward to in my life right now is that tummy tuck " - This is sad, and no way to live your life.
"I constantly think about my diet, exercise regiem, how I owuld look if I was 140lbs , 150lbs ...115lbs ..I wake up every morning , exercise...and wait untill I can wake up the next morning to exercise again" - You need something else in your life.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 6, 2005)

Fine. Your all right , I'm just some sick kid with a distordted image of what "beauty" or "perfection" or "thin" exactly is. I enjoy being underweight , in fact I actually want to lose more weight , I hate myself , I hate my life , I perfer to stay away from people , and I never really open up to anyone cause noone knows where I'm coming from. I "isolate" myself from people because it just frankly pisses me off that they sit there saying "OMFG that is fucking gross , what the hell are you eating? Just stay the hell away from me because of your breath! You can't come over to my house with tuna, that stuff is nasty shit!" My mom is divorcing my dad , my dad went and got the divorce papers which means that I'll be stuck in a household where I'm am far from equal to my sisters since my dad loves them far more than me , and really deep down probably hates me and takes shit out on me , at least when my mom does it I knew its becasue she stressed , and that ddeep down she actually loves me somewhere ..but my dad just dosen't period.
 Personally I don't care if I drop dead while doing a cardio session , if I do , well then I just do. That extra 10-20 minutes of cardio is more improtant to me.
 I just got back from my doctors consultation where the doctor who didn't even know what a tummy tuck was (swear to god he had no idea what it was) , so I had to explain it to him , then proceded to tell me I have no loose skin and taht everyones stomach can be pulled out like that. So I told him that I didn't like that "bump" I have from a side view. He then said "Well thats just the way your built, you have wide hips and so that "bump" is nature, and well always be there , it's jsut where your body stores all of it's fat and it will never leave, even if you get a tummy tuck and they flatten that out , within a month it'll come baack because it's "nature" , maybe if they took a tube and sucked the fat out from there ... . But I'm completely against a tummy tuck for you , god I wish I had the muscles you have when I was your age , espically in your stomach, if I only looked half as good.... It's too bad you were born in this small maritimes, you were built to live in hollywood , or miami were as long as you gave the surgeons money they'd fix that up for you , you'd be perfection then. But we might be able to find a surgeon here that's "crazy" and will perform this for you. But it's seriously jsut the way your body's built , like when oyu get older and if you get fat you will not be fat all over , you'd just have that pot belly while being fine everywhere else." So he's still gonna set up the appointment for me, he's a great doctor , he's nice but ...he didn't even know what a tumym tuck was , and if i get one done that "bump" will not come back within a month  as long as I keep a proper diet and exercise routine inplace it won't come back. And your probably thinking that he did know what one is and that he was checking to see if I knew what it was ..but he seriously didn't he was dumbfounded when I was explaining it to him, even at the end he said "tummy tuck..hmm first time I heard of that.."
   I've also got a Bone Mineral Density Scan appointment set-up , they just need to call us and tell us when.
 So my mom droped me off and went to work , and I just fell down on the stairs and cried for a good 10 minutes , about how much I hate my life and myself and would wish it would all just end. It just isn't fair that I can work so hard , have such a clean and perfect diet, dedicated workout routine ...and have this "bump" while someone could do none of what I do and have the better , slim, flat body . All because of how I'm built and that I store ALL of my fat on my lower abs , and have these huge hips that make a "bump" ..it isn't fair.. it just isn't fair. I'll never be comfortable to wear a t-shirt in public and I'll never be even remotely comfortable with taking off my t-shirt in public , less alone developing any short of relationship with anyone becasue I'm afraid of what they would think of my body, and that I wouldn;t let anyone touch my stomach , ever. I'm alone and I guess I always will be alone because I'm ruled by this "sickness" , and it won't go away , I'm to tired to fight , I just don't have the strength too.


 BTW Emma I know you didn't share that story with me to get a "congrats" , it's just you managed to accomplish something that you always dreamed of having , and I thought it deserved a congradulations.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jan.4*

*Training *-10 minutes of warm up cardio / Back day/ 5 minute HIIT cardio
*Rep Range back - *Bent over two arm DB Row - *25lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 Db Pullover - *25lbs* 1x15 ,* 22.5lbs* 1x18 , *20lbs* 1x21
 Middle Back Shrug - *20lbs* 1x15 , *17.5lbs*  1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 One arm DB Row - * 27.5lbs* 1x15 , *22.5lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21

*Additional* *Cardio - *1 45 minute walk , 1 15 minute walk

*HR - *forget what it was , but you know just a craptastic number once again

*Diet -* 
            Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
             *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
    Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
    Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
    Meal 4 - egg whites , olive oil , green beans
             Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
  meal 6 - chicken , aspargus , 


Sorry for not posting in a while , just been busy, really busy.

 Well what's there to say , school started and well I had to see all the people I hate , our group of friends are social rejects that kinda banned together because we had no where else to go to , and well we all hate each other and talk about each behind our backs. Were a great bunch of people that get along and it's such fun being together ..
 There's only 5 people I actually enjoy seeing .. Megan , Erin , Micheal , Andrew and Diane (best friend) 
 Megan and Erin aren't in our "group"  there in another , but we still talk and we get along , I also get along with everyone else in both of there groups we can go do crazy shit.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 6, 2005)

*Jan 5.*

*Training *-10 minutes of HIIT cardio / Bi and Tris / ABS
*Rep Range Bi/Tri - *Concentration curls  - *25lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
 Close-Grip standing BB curl *hated this exrecise* - *50lbs* 1x3 , *40lbs* 1x8 , *30lbs* 1x17 , *25lbs* 1x21
 Tricep DB Kickback - *10lbs* 1x15 , *7.5lbs* 1x18 , *5lbs* 1x21
 Tricep Extension *30lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x18 , *20lbs* 1x21

*Additional* *Cardio - *1 40 minute walk , 1 20 minute walk

*HR - *Probably around 130 again. 

*Diet -* 
             Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
              *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
     Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
     Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
     Meal 4 - egg whites , olive oil , green beans
              Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
   meal 6 - chicken , aspargus , 


Once again nothing happening , although I convinced Diane to coem to Sobeys with me on Sat. for my cheat meal , where I plan on eating untill I A) vomitt , or B) can't walk
 I'll probably buy some fries and chicken strips , with carb counting Ketchup  , probably then a whole cake , some chips , 2 things of cookies , some cinnamon rolls , and maybe some candy bars. It'll be fun , but I picked up the binge thing from my eating disorder/Childhood , whenever I was depressed (which I always was) I would drown my sorries in cake and chips ..literally I'd proabbly eat 2 BIG bag of chips and half a cake in one sitting ..then come back for more a hour or two later. So as it stands right now I need a HUGE binge to drown my sorrows, and then feel even worse after I eat cause I'll be bloated and feel guilty afterwards. And then becasue I feel depressed about that I'll want to eat more , its a cycle

 P.S. if anyones wondering why I started do that 1 additional hour cardio walk thing it's because I find if I'm doign stuff I get hungry , and since I've been a lazy ass I haven't been hungry , but now that i'm walking again I'm hungry all the time.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Fine. Your all right , I'm just some sick kid with a distordted image of what "beauty" or "perfection" or "thin" exactly is. I enjoy being underweight , in fact I actually want to lose more weight
> *This is not healthy, and you know it. *  I hate myself , I hate my life , I perfer to stay away from people , and I never really open up to anyone cause noone knows where I'm coming from.
> 
> *Both Emma and I know where you are coming from, but we've both decided to do something proactive. I've made a 360 with my life and my health.*
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 7, 2005)

*Jan. 6*

*Training *-10 minute warm up cardio / Chest / 5 minute HIIT
*Rep Range chest - *DB Press - *22.5lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *17.5lbs* 1x21
 Straight Arm DB Pullover - *30lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x18 , *22lbs* 1x21
 Incline wide grip bench press - *50lbs* 1x15 , *45lbs* 1x18 , *40lbs* 1x21
 Incline DB Fly - *17.5lbs* 1x15 , *15lbs* 1x17 , *12.5lbs* 1x21

 More strength increases ..even though I'm in a negative calorie balance (which WILL change the following week , need to work my way back up to 2500 calories) ... must be all these dropsets are increasing my endurance or maybe jus the whole P/RR/S cycle is , either way I like it 

*Additional* *Cardio - *None since I had to work today 

*HR - *134

*Diet -* 
              Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
               *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
      Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
      Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
      Meal 4 - egg whites , olive oil , asparagus
               Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
    meal 6 - chicken , asparagus , CC


I'm begginning to get hungry as hell again , I enjoy the change from the bloating. Well today was the day of the doctor appointment , but I'll tell ya the story before i got there ... 
 okay my appointement was at 9:00am but when we got there they told us that the doctor was running late so come back at 10:10am ..So Mom drops me off at the house and says she has to go check something out (she wanted to see if my dad was at the lawyers place getting divorce papers , because he waited untill we left and thought he'd have a chance to get them without my mom noticing..) so she leaves I go tot he front door ...it's locked , fucking locked , and it's -19C  so what do I do I try the other 3 doors to the house all locked , I try goning ot my friends house to see if his parents are home and I could wait int here untill my  mom got back at 10:10 to pick me up ..they weren't home , well by this time I had tyo pee really really bad , my hands were turning blue and felt liek they were gonna fall off , so I go and wait inout garage ..for 5 minutes before I realize I need to get int he house because A) I'm gonna piss myself or B) I'm gonna die of coldness ..so I take garden thingy used to plant stuff I go outside besides the ballet room window (yes my parents built my sisters a ballet room anyways..) I take the garden thingy make a small whole in the screen , then take it off and try and push the window open ...it's locked ...so I have to go my bedroom room window do the same thing and after about 3 minutes of pushing the window opens and I'm int he house ...my hands were so cold they were blue and felt like they were about to snap/fall off. I run int he house pee and run downstairs and sit near our propane fireplace ..then after a while my mom comes come and proceeds to give me hell about making those 2 small wholes in the window , I had no other options! I was so cold! ..but she dosen't understand that I'm a screw up


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you are going through a tough family situation. I hope things will change for the better for you.

Well, i guess you feel that we are ganging up on you about your bodyimage and the direction you are taking things. It is not my intention to gang up on you at all. So i shall stop mentioning your tummy tuck and bulk/cut plan. Unless you ask. I guess by now you are completly aware of my opinion on your decisions and leave it to you to decide. I understand your present desire to be slim rather than big, even though i dont think you really realise the reasoning behind it at this stage in your life. I understand it because i too had the same desire at your age, though i was never overweight.

I know you understand what you are doing to yourself. But i hope you realise it before any irreversable damage is caused.

But as always, try and keep whatever you are doing simple. Dont make it more complicated than it needs to be and add to the stress in your life. Making things more complicated is not necessarily going to get you better results.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 7, 2005)

6% bodyfat? The bump isn't going to go away, and that's sooo low. Why don't you just give it up? That's  how you were created! I have wide thighs and a small upper body, and that's ok with me now. I'm not going to go on a liposuction, tuck anything. I'm going to accept it cuz that's how I was built.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that you are going through a tough family situation. I hope things will change for the better for you.


 Thanks , the only thing that really really bothers me is that dad is trying to sell the restaurant  , we'd have no income or anything , there'd be no way to support us , and he's just doing it to get back at mom cause he threatned her that if she leaves him , he's gonna sell the restaurant so we'd all be fucked ...well I guess he wasn't lying  I have no idea what his plans are ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Well, i guess you feel that we are ganging up on you about your bodyimage and the direction you are taking things. It is not my intention to gang up on you at all. So i shall stop mentioning your tummy tuck and bulk/cut plan. Unless you ask. I guess by now you are completly aware of my opinion on your decisions and leave it to you to decide. I understand your present desire to be slim rather than big, even though i dont think you really realise the reasoning behind it at this stage in your life. I understand it because i too had the same desire at your age, though i was never overweight.
> 
> I know you understand what you are doing to yourself. But i hope you realise it before any irreversable damage is caused.
> 
> But as always, try and keep whatever you are doing simple. Dont make it more complicated than it needs to be and add to the stress in your life. Making things more complicated is not necessarily going to get you better results.


  ya I did feel like I was ganged up on to a certain degree 
 But thanks! I needed it from you all , at least I accepted what I'm doing to myself , and I'm not trying to lie to myself anymore ...thats a step in the right direction isn't it?..
 My current plans are this , I'm 127.5lbs now , so I'm gonna go on a maintenance diet , where I eat 2500 calories daily , except on Fri , Sat , Sun ... On Friday , I'll have a Low Carb day which is basically what I'm eating now , on Sat I'll eat everything I would normally eat on a Low carb day untill my fourth meal which will be a HUGE cheat meal (I'm having one in 4 hours .. it's well needed) and then on Sun it'll be another Low Carb day.
 I'll do that for a little bit , jsut to give me body some rest , and if I gain a few pounds I'm just gonna have to live with it ..
 Then when I decide I had enough rest I'll order off some leptigen and "spooky lipoderm" from avant labs and go on another cutting diet (won't be carb cycling , jsut an iso caloric diet) and see the results I get using that stuff , hopefully it'll take away my bump ..
 You guys can still comment on my diet and training routine  it dosen't annoy me , it's just helps me realize better as to wha tI'm doing wrong ... I don't think I've gotten one comment on my new exercise routine since I started it  I took it as a good thing? 
 I wish stuff weren't gonna be complicated ...but exams start really really soon! I start my french one mon. and that ALWAYS complicates things  as I'm an over achevier (sp? .. I guess if I'm an over acheiver I should work on my spelling ..hmm ) I have to get 85+ on all my exams , last year I managed to get 90+ on everything ..except math  I got an 88% 
 But I'm defiently not gonna complicate the things that I can control in my life.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 6% bodyfat? The bump isn't going to go away, and that's sooo low. Why don't you just give it up? That's how you were created! I have wide thighs and a small upper body, and that's ok with me now. I'm not going to go on a liposuction, tuck anything. I'm going to accept it cuz that's how I was built.


 I know it's really low , could this be a factor to my heart being so messed up? ..
 I'm not giving up just yet ..read what I told BulkMeUp , after a while on my maintenance giving my body a rest I'm gonna go on another cut , using leptigen and "spooky lipoderm" from avant labs , hopefully these will do the trick..
 My body's weird ..my calfs and ankles are really small , then compared to my thighs my thighs look big ..optical illusion I guess , I have these wide hips and a "bumped" out lower ab and ..but then I have this huge rib cage that sticks out , which makes the bump look even worse, then in comparsion to the rest of me I have far from a flat chest so that sicks out alot , then I got some nice shoulders , some small arms and REALLY small wrists and forearms ..damn my body for not being porptioned


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

*Jan. 7*

*Training *-30 minutes of Cardio / 5 minute walk / Abs / Pilates
*Cardio - *Did only 30 minutes of cardio today ...I figured if my heart starts hurting at 35 minutes then only do 30 minutes of cardio for two weeks ..then after 2-3 weeks add on another 5 minutes and see if my heart will hurt ..hopefully by doing this I can "strengthen" my heart so to speak , my goal will to get to 60 minutes of cardio without my heart hurting ..hopefully this works
*Abs (no rest between sets) - *Crunches - 100
   Cross over crunch - 25 , Ball pull in - 25 (repeat cross over crunch and Ball pull in untill 100 reps of each are performed)

*Additional* *Cardio - *None I was too damn tired today! I just went home and layed in bed all day  god I need to increase my carbs I got no energy left from all this damn dieting!

*HR - *120

*Diet -* 
                 Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
                  *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
         Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
         Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
         Meal 4 - egg whites , olive oil , asparagus
                  Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
       meal 6 - chicken , asparagus , CC


  Workout went great , abs were burning  

   OMFG I jsut found out the red - haired flamer is ..obessed with me , borderline stalker ..
   Ok apparently when I went to that party (the one with the ..embarassing  .. well more than one    ) somone took a picture of me and him talking and my friend Micheal ..well Sarah then gave him that picture and he CUT micheal out of it so it's just me and him and he carries it around everywhere in his binder at school ...he also has this graphite paper with my name written ALL over it , just covered in fancy writting .. then at another party Sarah was laying across me and we started flirting (yes I flirt..it keeps my gayness under wraps  ) then after a while her and corey left the room to talk , and he asked her (there both friends and she's the one he told he liked me and that he was gay and then she told me anyways) "Wow Sarah it's a good thing I'm not Jealous! ..Do you even like Tom?!" and she said "Umm why should I? am I allowed or something?"
 ..so ya I'm really fucking creeped out and he trys acting like me more and more each day , he's even started to wear his hair more like mine ..and he also wants me to "help" him with his P.D.R. project on healthy lifestlye , which is an unbeleivably easy project cause I had to do it last year ..everyone did it the night before and got 100 on it , you just say eat apples , go for walks  (this was before I got into all the nurtition stuff and ate junk on a daily basis) ..all it is is that he wants to get closer to me. Ugh I'm just so grossed out ..what if he gets off looking at that picture  o fuck this has just gone to far!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 8, 2005)

Why the cut? I don't understand!!! Either maintain or gain, but for the love of G-D stop manipulating your body weight! It's not healthy.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

Knowing my body ..this probably won't jsut be a maintenance , I'll more than likely gain a few pounds , and the products I'm buying needs you to be be in a caloric deficit to work ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya I did feel like I was ganged up on to a certain degree .


It so happens that we had the same opinion. Wasnt my intention to gang up on you. Only trying to help. If you want a second opinion, place a post on another board with your stats and goal and i'm sure you will get the same response you are getting here.  

Besides if we didnt comment, you would have done all that stuff thinking you were doing the right thing. At least you are doing ti completely aware it is NOT the right thing for you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But thanks! I needed it from you all , at least I accepted what I'm doing to myself , and I'm not trying to lie to myself anymore ...thats a step in the right direction isn't it?...


Yep. Admission is the first step. But a lot of people admit things but dont do anything about it. Simply admitting things is just saying things for the sake of saying things. It is nothing more than hot air coming out from someones pie hole. Remember : actions speak louder than words. So admitting it and not making a positive change is of no real value, IMO.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My current plans are this , I'm 127.5lbs now , so I'm gonna go on a maintenance diet , where I eat 2500 calories daily , except on Fri , Sat , Sun ... On Friday , I'll have a Low Carb day which is basically what I'm eating now , on Sat I'll eat everything I would normally eat on a Low carb day until my fourth meal which will be a HUGE cheat meal (I'm having one in 4 hours .. it's well needed) and then on Sun it'll be another Low Carb day.
> I'll do that for a little bit , just to give me body some rest , and if I gain a few pounds I'm just gonna have to live with it ..
> Then when I decide I had enough rest I'll order off some leptigen and "spooky lipoderm" from avant labs and go on another cutting diet (won't be carb cycling , jsut an iso caloric diet) and see the results I get using that stuff , hopefully it'll take away my bump ...


The doc is right. And i think i mentioned this as well. That bump will be the last to go. I have the same problem. Fat in the midsection and not much elsewhere. It s called 'skinny fat'.

Most guys with a low body fat look good, because they have some muscle to hold out the rest of their figure. In your case, you are not in the least bit muscular. 

You cant spot reduce. You will loose all over and that bump will be the last to go. But before it goes it will look more prominent as the rest of you will have reduced as well as your skin will look more wrinkly as there is no muscle to hold it oout. And IF it eventually goes, you will look very scrawny and underweight. And that is not healthy at all. 

As i keep saying, you are now at the other dangerous end of the scale. You have simply moved from one end to the other. This is why i have been saying get to a decent weight by growing some LBM and THEN cut off the fat. The remaining muscle on your bod will make you look good. No bump in the middle, and you body will  be strong and healthy. Dont you want a Strong healthy body? getting skinnier will not make you strong and healthy, but the opposite.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... I don't think I've gotten one comment on my new exercise routine since I started it  I took it as a good thing?


See this is what i mean. No comments mean you thought it was fine. But i am not saying p/rr/s is a bad thing either.

I havent commented on it, because i dont know anything about it. I did comment on your previous routine, but i am not looking into p/rr/s right now. But in your case, i feel that it is complicated as you could get good newbie gains from a simple 3 day split and save the p/rr/s when you need a change and/or hit a plateau.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm an over achevier (sp? .. I guess if I'm an over acheiver I should work on my spelling ..hmm ).


Do you know there is a 'spell check' button right next to the 'submit reply' button?   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have to get 85+ on all my exams , last year I managed to get 90+ on everything ..except math  I got an 88% .


either way. those are great results.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'm defiently not gonna complicate the things that I can control in my life.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It so happens that we had the same opinion. Wasnt my intention to gang up on you. Only trying to help. If you want a second opinion, place a post on another board with your stats and goal and i'm sure you will get the same response you are getting here.
> 
> Besides if we didnt comment, you would have done all that stuff thinking you were doing the right thing. At least you are doing ti completely aware it is NOT the right thing for you.


 I know you guys didn't mean too gang up on me , but I appreciate , I'm the kind of person who needs "tough love" so to speak 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. Admission is the first step. But a lot of people admit things but dont do anything about it. Simply admitting things is just saying things for the sake of saying things. It is nothing more than hot air coming out from someones pie hole. Remember : actions speak louder than words. So admitting it and not making a positive change is of no real value, IMO.
> 
> 
> The doc is right. And i think i mentioned this as well. That bump will be the last to go. I have the same problem. Fat in the midsection and not much elsewhere. It s called 'skinny fat'.
> ...


 I know it's not healthy (I'm so pissed off at what I just did ..I'll post that in a second..) hell I'm riddled with actions that are very unhealthy , but I just can't get my mind off of that bump ..it's seriously controls my life ..I've done what you guys said , I did a bulk , I almost reached 140lbs (136.5) but I hated hwo my body was looking , my stomach just protrouded so much more! and my chest was starting to get to big , same with my legs ..the only thing I liked was how shoulders and arms were looking but I hated everything else , gaining that muscle made my stomach actually look worse! ..and I know it wasn't fat cause I was at 8% bodyfat when I was at 136.5lbs .. I just don't know what to do , my last hope is on that lipoderm/ab-solved ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> See this is what i mean. No comments mean you thought it was fine. But i am not saying p/rr/s is a bad thing either.
> 
> I havent commented on it, because i dont know anything about it. I did comment on your previous routine, but i am not looking into p/rr/s right now. But in your case, i feel that it is complicated as you could get good newbie gains from a simple 3 day split and save the p/rr/s when you need a change and/or hit a plateau.


  when I even posted it in the training section noone commented on it either , I asked if I was doing anythign wrong , so I figured I was good to go ..
 right now I'm currently enjoying P/RR/S I love mixing up the workout every week , it just makes it not so repetive , not to mention the dropsets are improving my strength by a great deal , even being in an isocaloric state!
 I'll also be taking a full weeks break from weight training in 4 weeks time , after completing 3 session of each P/RR/S your suppos to take a full week off from weight training to repair the nervous system , well this week will be my second Shock week! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you know there is a 'spell check' button right next to the 'submit reply' button?


 omg ..I'm so damn blonde  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> either way. those are great results.


  thank - you! and now time to use spell check to make myself seem even smarter!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm so pissed at what I just did ..I just ..
 Ok well I planned on having this huge cheat meal .. I went out and bought -
 1 fudge brownie cake
 1 box of fudge covered oreo cookies
 1 box of oatmeal cookies with white frosting in the middle
 1 box of chedder cheese popcorn
 1 box of xmas sugar cookies
 1 box of cinnamon rolls
 1 box of chocolate chip cookies
 3 candy bars
 1 big bag of Dorito chips
 1 med. Tatars
 3 chicken strips
 1 box of yogurt bars
 ...I was out of control , jsut out of god damn control.. out of that list I ate :
 1 HUGE slice of cake
 1 med. tatars (plus some of my friends)
 3 chicken strips
 1 chocolate chip cookie
 3 candy bars 
 12 sugar cookies
 1 bag of cheedar popcorn
 3 oatmeal frosting cookies
 1 cinnamon roll
 1/2 the bag of doritos
 2 yogurt bars
 6 fudge covered oreos
 I literally had to tell my friends to take the food away from me , I couldn't stop I just couldn't I was crazy ..well this lead to an unbelavable pain in my stomach it felt like someone was repeatdly stabbing me ..so I did the only thing I knew what to do ..I went to the bathroom and made myself throw it up untill the pain went away ..which I'm guessing was around 1/4 - 1/2 of everything I ate ..I was in disbelif of what I just done ..I hadn't done that is months and it just brought me back to horrible memories of my past ... then I thought to myself "Well ..if you throw up some more then you can go back downstairs and eat some more food to make up for it ..then throw it back up again .." but I stoped myself I thought " NO Tom , this is just fucked up , get ahold of yourself and stop this damn bullshit right now" ..so I went downstairs with my friends and we started watching a movie "Anchorman" ..well I was laughing so much I threw up once again , but only a tiny bit into a glass ..s o I ran back upstairs and made myself puke up just a little bit more ..
 These cheat meals have to start being MEALS and not damn bingies where I can't control myself , I don't knwo why I do this to myself , I say "well it dosen't matter you need to gain a littl ebit of weight before going back on a diet and using the lipoderm and such" then I'll do something to counter-act it like throwing it up , or going for an hour walk or a mini jog ..why do I do this to myself?!
 So I've decided what i need to do is start going to restaurants for my cheat meals , bringing only a set amount of cash! Untill I can learn how to control myself ..or better yet jsut cu them out completly ..I have no idea what to do , I even want ot go back upstairs and eat some more right now!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 8, 2005)

Ugh my mom jsut brought home more cookies , eggrolls , chicken balls , almond soo guy and garlic fingers  I want it so bad but I know it'll turn into another binge that I can't control , so I eat my fiber 1 and whey ..
 Needed to get that off my chest


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 9, 2005)

*Jan. 8*

*Training *-Legs
*Rep Range Legs - *Lunges - *85lbs* 1x30 , *75lbs* 1x36 , *65lbs* 1x42
 Summo Squats - *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *65lbs* 1x21
 SLDL - *100lbs* 1x15 , *90lbs* 1x18 , *80lbs* 1x21
 BB Hack Squats - *100lbs* 1x15 , *90lbs* 1x18 , *80lbs* 1x21
 Deadllifts - *100lbs* 1x13 , *90lbs* 1x16 , *80lbs* 1x19
 Calf Raises - *85lbs* 1x15 , *75lbs* 1x18 , *65lbs* 1x21

*Additional* *Cardio - *Just some short spraditic walks , espically after the binge

*HR - *160 

*Diet -* 
                  Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
                   *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
          Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
          Meal 3 - CC and whey , followed by the binge
          Meal 4 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk, whey
                   Meal 5 - same as meal 4
        meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1


Strength increases once again  , I'm so sore today , my legs and ass are killing me!
 My workout went great ..except for my HR , it went up way too high , I felt like I was gonna pass out or something , it was so intense , I had to start resting 4 minutes between each exercise instead of 3 minutes and I was just shaking all over ..
 Then after that the binge happened ..ugh I need to think of somethign to do , set up a plan and be able to beat my binge patterns ..I wish you were here , if only you could see me , I just go nuts , I start throwing it into my mouth and can't stop even after I feel like I'm gonna hurl , even after my stomach is in horrible pain I'm still eating! ..
 Then after that we watched anchorman funny movie , and then I went home and worked on my poetry booklet for english class  poetry I hate it!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 9, 2005)

You need help. You made yourself throw up 2 times in one night. This has gone too far. You need intervention.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You need help. You made yourself throw up 2 times in one night. This has gone too far. You need intervention.



Bump.

Not only that but you went out and bought copious amounts of food FOR *the purpose of a binge*. I imagine you knew in the back of your mind that you could always 'throw it all up' if you needed too... You planned the entire episode...

Your mental processes are obviously PATHOLOGICAL...

Making yourself throw up is one of the stupidest things you can do - 
* It rots your teeth (due to the acid)
* It weakens your cardia sphincter so you will get problems such as reflux
* It disturbs electrolytes and can cause dehydration and arrhythmias
* You can RIP your oesophagus and stomach (RUPTURE your stomach) which can cause DEATH.
* You can rip your oesophageal hiatus (the hole in your diaphragm where your oesophagus passes from your thoracic cavity into your abdomen). Which causes a HERNIA that will need SURGICAL REPAIR!
* You can cause such a HIGH blood pressure that you can BURST small blood vessels such as those in your eyes and, if worse comes to worse, those in your brain (which = STROKE = DEATH/SEVERE DISABILITY).


Suck it up and get yourself SORTED OUT. Pull strength from inside you to STOP all this CRAP. Don't make excuses, don't say 'but' don't say 'I'm trying'. STOP IT. You had the mental 'strength' to force yourself to STARVE while you were anorexic and you have the mental 'strength' to stick to a diet and training routine so *DON'T* try that bull on us that you 'CAN'T HELP IT' or that you do it because of the 'other things in your life'. That is you trying to cop out and not take responsibility.

You SHOULD BE THINKING that you are MORE CAPABLE than that.

Health is a CHOICE tom. Just like you comment about all the unhealthy people out there and how they make the choice NOT to make time for exercise and correct diet YOU need to make the ACTIVE DECISION to FIX YOUR LIFE so you actually have a hope of a PRODUCTIVE FUTURE.


Why the hell are you ALLOWING yourself to be such a victim??!!! 


TAKE STEPS TOWARDS YOUR OWN RECOVERY - Either make a SERIOUS attempt to do it yourself or you go and get help from someone who can do it for you.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 10, 2005)

There's no shame in going back to the hospital again. It's not an admission of weakness. It's actually showing people how strong you are that you want to overcome this illness and take proactive steps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok well I planned on having this huge cheat meal .. I went out and bought -
> ..............................
> ...I was out of control , jsut out of god damn control.. out of that list I ate :
> 1 HUGE slice of cake
> ...


That is NOT a cheat meal  . Eating until you throw up? A cheat meal is to eat stuff that you like to eat in order to satisfy cravings and desires. What were you craving for? a barf? It takes ~20mins for your stomach to signal your brain that it is full. So chew your food well and eat slowly. And what is the point to keep eating until it hurts? A cheat meal is supposed to be a pleasureable eating experience compared to a regular clean diet. Well, Emma has explained a lot about it and i am not going to say much more as it may just upset you.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2005)

Whoa , I think this has gotten way outta context , I mean everything.
 I'll start with the binge ..
 Yes I did go out to buy the food for the purpose of a binge ..it's what I did , on xmas , it's what I did the week before so I did it this week , difference thought was that I fitted all that food throughout the course of a entire DAY , I tried fitting all the food into ONE MEAL. There was no "well I can always throw it back up" in the back of my mind , thats just fucking ridicoulus , once again sterotyped because of my past. If I was thinking that then why did I not maek myself throw up the prior 2 weeks during those cheats?! The reason I threw up is because I was in UNBEARABLE PAIN , literally UNBEARABLE. I was feeling sick , some people actually do do that when there feeling sick to make themselves feel better , I've been suggested to do that as a child numerous times after getting off a roller coaster and/or just plain sick  , just the speed up the enviitable and not suffer as much. 
 I know I was out of control , and I know it wasn't a meal , I thought I could handle it , I really did , but after I started eating I was out of control, it took me around 1-1 and a half hours to eat that , way after the "signals" kicked in. Not to mention if  my purpose to eat all that was to throw it all back up , I would have thrown it ALL back up but I didn't I stoped after I stoped haveing the incredible pain in my stomach which was around 1/4 -1/2 of what I ate , I know there was still plenty in there and it dosen't matter becasue where I took so long to eat it my body was already digesting the food and all the calories and such counted , trust me I'm carring around a good 7-8 extra pounds of water on me today.
 See when I give myself priviledge to eat whatever and how much of whatever I lose utter control because I want the taste of EVERYTHING. I know I can't handle these "cheat meals" so I probably won't have any anymore , I might pick up some protein bars tonight while grocery shopping as an everyday thing , but that may be the closest thing I have to "cheating" .
 See I enjoyed my last two week , I REAKKY enjoyed my cheat days , but the problem was is that I was carring around 8 extra pounds of water weight each time I cheated , didn't gain any fat or anything , just water - and by the time all that water went away it was a week and it was time for another cheat day , so I thought maybe having a cheat MEAL won't make me hold as much water ..well that cheat meal turned into that binge. If I could find a diruetic that worked or something , then I'd probably have cheat days again  and enjoy myself.

 Now as for EVERYTHING else ..
 First off , my weight - I'm 127.5lbs , whats the big deal?! seriously you guys are exaggerating all these problems , if my doctor sees no problem with this , then whats the big deal?! I'm not UNDERWEIGHT I'm at the lower end of my BMI scale , if being at the lower end of your BMI scale wasn't healthy , then why is it on your BMI scale?!! The onyl problem I have right now , is trying to control my binge eating , and on my clean days , trying ot eat more , since I'm always bloated (which I'm going out and getting some pepermint extract which should help) , right now I'm eating 2000 calories daily , and will be increase by 100 each day untill I'm at 2500 , I have to slowly work my way back up there. So how is this all so bad?..
 Another thing , being hosptilized ..ya fucking right! no way in hell , I don't need it! This is what would happen I go there ..yes I think I need to be hosptilized becuase I'm afraid I have an eating disorder .. they weight say hmm your at a normal weight range , they bring in my food , I EAT IT ALL wihtout problem , without stuggle , what the fuck are they gonna think?! I don't have an eating disorder! Jaim if anyone should be hosptilized its you (sorry for pointing fingers) my weight is not 105-115lbs , and I'M not healthy? .. personally I think you should go in , ask to be hosptilized so they can monitor your weight , ACTUALLY KNOW your caloric intake (something you don't EVEN THOUGH IT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN ORDER OT GET YOU BETTER , I thought you made a complete 180 degrree turn on your life?) and adjust it from there so you can put on some weight , instead of "assuming" you are or making up excuses that you can't increase your carbs becasue your afraid of water weight, even though it'st he only thing you have left to increase! ..
 Well that rants over ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 10, 2005)

*Jan. 9*

*Training *-15 minutes of cardio / Shoulders / 7 minutes of HIIT
*shock shoulders - *Db arnold Press - *15lbs* 1x18 , *20lbs* 3x10
 See-Saw Press - *15lbs* 1x36 , *20lbs* 2x20
 Seated Side Lateral Raise - *10lbs* 2x10 , 1x9
 Behind Neck Press - *45lbs* - 2x10 , 1x4 *rest* 5 more

*Additional* *Cardio - *none had to work

*HR - *129-134

*Diet -* 
                   Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear , unsweetned soy milk
                    *post workout* - Whey , meusli , pear
           Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
           Meal 3 - CC and whey , followed by the binge
           Meal 4 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk, whey
                    Meal 5 - same as meal 4
         meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1


Strength just keeps going up there!  
 Well I was so "fatish" because of the water weight because aside from what people think I didn't thrwo it all up and I did wait a while so most of it was already starting to digest , but meh  it'll leave in a good week.
 I was suppos to study for my french exam so I invited Micheal and Sarah over to help ..well that was a mistake all Sarah wanted to do was watch movies , so no studying was done and I was fucked for the french exam which left me pissed off ..


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Tom,

I have been reading over your journal. I am going to talk to you like I would talk to a friend. First of all, for a young guy (15-16 years old), your writing skills are more than amazing. I don't know many in your age group that word things so well.
Having said that, I also would like to remind you that you are 15-16 years old (not sure) and that you still haven't finished growing and changing. I imagine you already know by what you have read or heard (seeing how you write, you seem like a guy who reads and is well educated), you are still in the growing process and believe it or not, that "bump" as you call it, can go away by itself. You grow all the way to 23, so you still have a long way ahead of you.
I've had friends who had that little "pot belly" and it went away as they started growing into their bodies. You just have to give yourself time and believe me, you have ample amounts of time to work on yourself. Your self image is lousy at best because as far as I have seen, you have yet to say a good thing that you like about you. Treating yourself like that is the first step towards failing and continuing to fail as you try to build your body.
The key word for you here is going to be patience. Work out and exercise and you'll be in wonderful shape during your growth, but you need to be patient and let your body finish getting adjusted, along with giving yourself a break sometimes.
Believe me, buddy, this is the most awkward time for a teenager. 13-17 is the worse age for guys and gals. We all look bad, we all think we look bad and hate ourselves. My suggestion is that you need to work on your head before you work on your body though.
I'll leave you with that and wish you nothing but the best. By the way, the folks here will gang up on you if you literally scare them to death. You caught my attention with your monologue regarding how much you hate yourself, followed by the "super binge" as I will call that monstruosity of a binge that you did, thus, the scaring to death comment...
No matter, holler if you need me....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoa , I think this has gotten way outta context



Tom. At this point I don't care what your 'reason' behind what you did was. And I don't care how many things you use to 'explain' why you did it.... 

What you did was the actions of someone who was sick. You went out, bought HEAPS of food, ate until it HURT and then made yourself throw up.

If you truly believe that this kind of this is not pathological behaviour, and if you can truly somehow justify in your mind that it was 'ok' to binge and purge like you did then you are in more trouble than you think...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm not mad at you for pointing fingers at me, because I don't think your accusations are accurate. I am not afraid of eating carbs. I am the one on the 4, 000 cal diet (I do count my cals every two days or so on fitday to make sure I'm getting enough in). I don't care if I carry 7 lbs of water, I just complain because it's uncomfortable, not because it's 7 lbs. I don't think they would think your actions were normal at the hospital. They would give you stuff like oreo COOKIES, PANCAKES made with REFINED SUGAR for breakfast, butter on toast, digestive COOKIES, PUDDING, none of which you eat on a daily basis.

Emma-Leigh and I are both saying the same thing, and we both have a pretty good idea of what's going on, and we understand what's going on (from experience)...why don't you want to listen to us?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> so I did the only thing I knew what to do ..I went to the bathroom and made myself throw it up untill the pain went away ... I ran back upstairs and made myself puke up just a little bit more ..



This does sound like you did it intentionally.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Whoa , I think this has gotten way outta context , I mean everything.






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll start with the binge ..
> Yes I did go out to buy the food for the purpose of a binge ..it's what I did , on xmas ,


I knew you said you cant control yourself eating sometimes. But what does that shopping list mean? You cant control yourself while shopping as well??!!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> There was no "well I can always throw it back up" in the back of my mind , thats just fucking ridicoulus , once again sterotyped because of my past. If I was thinking that then why did I not maek myself throw up the prior 2 weeks during those cheats?!


   Oh yeah? well, how about this.


> ..then I thought to myself "Well ..if you throw up some more then you can go back downstairs and eat some more food to make up for it ..then throw it back up again .." but I stoped myself I thought " ...
> ...
> ..well I was laughing so much I threw up once again , but only a tiny bit into a glass ..s o I ran back upstairs and made myself puke up just a little bit more ..





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ....
> I know I was out of control , and I know it wasn't a meal , I thought I could handle it , I really did , but after I started eating I was out of control,


Maybe you think surgery will always be an answer?


> I say "well it dosen't matter you need to gain a littl ebit of weight before going back on a diet and using *the lipoderm and such*"





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> trust me I'm carring around a good 7-8 extra pounds of water on me today..


Let me guess, you are competing, for the 'I can hold water' throphy. That is why you bother sooo much about water weight dont you.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> See when I give myself priviledge to eat whatever and how much of whatever I lose utter control because I want the taste of EVERYTHING..


A TASTE is fine. Go ahead and taste it. Have a piece/bite or two if you baught a lot of stuff. If you say 'once i started and cant stop' = SERIOUS ISSUES!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I can't handle these "cheat meals" so I probably won't have any anymore , .


And how is staying away from it supposed to develop the will  in resisiting it in the future? 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Now as for EVERYTHING else ..
> First off , my weight - I'm 127.5lbs , whats the big deal?! seriously you guys are exaggerating all these problems , if my doctor sees no problem with this , then whats the big deal?! I'm not UNDERWEIGHT I'm at the lower end of my BMI scale , if being at the lower end of your BMI scale wasn't healthy , then why is it on your BMI scale?!!.


I have come to the realisation that telling you to go up to a decent weight is kinda like telling a smoker to quit as smoking kills. If they are not ready, they will pull every excuse in the book to support their habit. 'oooo... my uncle smokied until he was 90 and had no problems'... ' i dont see how that can hurt me i dont do it often..' .. 'yes i know i have to control it, but i smoke the light smokes so they are not that bad'  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The onyl problem I have right now , is trying to control my binge eating , and on my clean days , trying ot eat more , since I'm always bloated (which I'm going out and getting some pepermint extract which should help) , right now I'm eating 2000 calories daily , and will be increase by 100 each day untill I'm at 2500 , I have to slowly work my way back up there. So how is this all so bad?...


Are you really working yourself up there?? i dont think you really are serious about that. Because eating more will mean doing less cardio and stuff and/or being bloated from all those extra cals. And god help anything that gets in they way of that cardio..etc. Those extra cals dont stand a chance!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Another thing , being hosptilized ..ya fucking right! no way in hell , I don't need it! This is what would happen I go there ..yes I think I need to be hosptilized becuase I'm afraid I have an eating disorder .. they weight say hmm your at a normal weight range , they bring in my food , I EAT IT ALL wihtout problem , without stuggle , what the fuck are they gonna think?! I don't have an eating disorder!


Tom, work on your anger towards the hospital. You didnt exactly have a good exerience and are very angery at the whole experience. Read back on your journal. I have noticed everytime the hospital is mentioned you get very upset. IT BOTHERS YOU AND YOU NEED TO GET OVER IT. because you are at a point where you are willing to do ANYTHING however ridicoulous it may seem to stay out. But if you dont work at it, you may eventually land up back there wether you like it or not.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> I have been reading over your journal. I am going to talk to you like I would talk to a friend. First of all, for a young guy (15-16 years old), your writing skills are more than amazing. I don't know many in your age group that word things so well.


 Hey Fantama62  , at first fI had to double check you were posting in my journal  it was a shock that someone besides Emma, Jaim and BulkMeUp visited my journal! 
 really? I always thought I worded my stuff like a blonde girl or something  , thanks for the kind words though! 



			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Having said that, I also would like to remind you that you are 15-16 years old (not sure) and that you still haven't finished growing and changing. I imagine you already know by what you have read or heard (seeing how you write, you seem like a guy who reads and is well educated), you are still in the growing process and believe it or not, that "bump" as you call it, can go away by itself. You grow all the way to 23, so you still have a long way ahead of you.
> I've had friends who had that little "pot belly" and it went away as they started growing into their bodies. You just have to give yourself time and believe me, you have ample amounts of time to work on yourself. Your self image is lousy at best because as far as I have seen, you have yet to say a good thing that you like about you. Treating yourself like that is the first step towards failing and continuing to fail as you try to build your body.
> The key word for you here is going to be patience. Work out and exercise and you'll be in wonderful shape during your growth, but you need to be patient and let your body finish getting adjusted, along with giving yourself a break sometimes.


 I've heard that before , that people sometimes don't lose their "baby fat" untill there around 18 or so , I hope thats me and I'm not stuck with the pot belly forever . Your 100% right , I need patience , I'm always wanting things done right away , or want progress right away when it's unrealistic , just like me wanting this "bump" to go away at the snap of a finger. I'm gonna try the lipoderm as the last thing as I was told it SHOULD work , if ti dosen't , well then like you said I'll just have to have *patient.

*


			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe me, buddy, this is the most awkward time for a teenager. 13-17 is the worse age for guys and gals. We all look bad, we all think we look bad and hate ourselves. My suggestion is that you need to work on your head before you work on your body though.
> I'll leave you with that and wish you nothing but the best. By the way, the folks here will gang up on you if you literally scare them to death. You caught my attention with your monologue regarding how much you hate yourself, followed by the "super binge" as I will call that monstruosity of a binge that you did, thus, the scaring to death comment...
> No matter, holler if you need me....


 Yes your right , I do need to work on my mind , I still have issues around "junk" food , and my binging... I guess that's an eating disorder on it's own isn't it? It'll be hard to break considering I've had it since a child , I know it's my way of "hiding" from my problems , I'd always do it as a child being depressed about my weight and looks , but I was overweight because of these bingies and my lethargic attitude towards exercise, it's jsut a big cycle. Now I binge not necessarily because of my looks (I'm accepting myself  slowing ..) but becuase of the stresses of my family life , and school and just the pressure of not wanting to let anyone down , putting others before myself.
 I know everyone cares about me and just wants to see me safe thats why there commenting and I appreicate that.
 Thansk again for all the kind words , gave me a well needed Perk Up


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom. At this point I don't care what your 'reason' behind what you did was. And I don't care how many things you use to 'explain' why you did it....
> 
> What you did was the actions of someone who was sick. You went out, bought HEAPS of food, ate until it HURT and then made yourself throw up.
> 
> If you truly believe that this kind of this is not pathological behaviour, and if you can truly somehow justify in your mind that it was 'ok' to binge and purge like you did then you are in more trouble than you think...


 I was never saying that it was ALRIGHT to do what I did ..just you guys think the reason I did it is because I felt guilty about what I didn't want to gain weight etc. and that I'm still ruled by that eating disorder ..
 I know you don't care about my reasoning , but just seem to think it was something I need because of the above reasons , The reason (know you don't want to hear it..) I bought so much food is becuase 2 of my other friends were suppos to eat it WITH me , But one had to leave becuase they threw up and had the stomach flu and the other was feeling sick from the beggining of the day too , so just ate 2 sugar cookies and a piece of cake when he was suppos to eat alot more with me ..so what happened I had all this left over food and only me wanting it , I offered to EVERYONE in his family EVERYONE and all his sister ate was a piece of cake and a chocolate chip cookie ..and like I said once I started eating I COULDN"T stop and I know that a problem a big probelm , I have a binge eating disorder ..but I don't know how to go about "fixing" it .. I'm scared know to touch another piece of junk food , I really am, I scared myself Saturday I was out of control..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm not mad at you for pointing fingers at me, because I don't think your accusations are accurate. I am not afraid of eating carbs. I am the one on the 4, 000 cal diet (I do count my cals every two days or so on fitday to make sure I'm getting enough in). I don't care if I carry 7 lbs of water, I just complain because it's uncomfortable, not because it's 7 lbs. I don't think they would think your actions were normal at the hospital. They would give you stuff like oreo COOKIES, PANCAKES made with REFINED SUGAR for breakfast, butter on toast, digestive COOKIES, PUDDING, none of which you eat on a daily basis.


 You said you don't put int he exact calories because you find it too "annoying" to get all the foods and put on the labels nutrition as a custom food , this is what I mean , if you want it bad enough you have to do those little things. I know you putting in the most similiar things , thats all that I meant , you just have to be prepared to do those little things.
 How much weight have you gained so far on your diet? If your not gaining you need to increase your calories Jaim , you've been very stand offish to tell us your weight lately..I know you say you don't weigh youreself everyday , but you need to weigh yourself every WEEK to know if your gaining weight! SIMPLE!
 Well you can increase those carbs without gaining water , I'm pretty sure Emma told me before that you body can only sotre 8 pounds of water weight , no more so if your holding on to seven..
 Your right I probably wouldn't eat those things in the hospital on a daily basis , NO ONE SHOULD , it's a hospital , meaning HEALTHY not foods loaded with sugar and trans fat , come on Jaimy ..
 Like I said (sorry I don't like fighting with ya..) why don't you try going into the hospital and gaint he weight there , you'll be inactive laying in that bed all day so you'll gain the weight quicker and since you not lifting the weight will probably be all fat ,  so if the hosptials such a great place why aren't you there?



			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Emma-Leigh and I are both saying the same thing, and we both have a pretty good idea of what's going on, and we understand what's going on (from experience)...why don't you want to listen to us?


 I don't remember Emma ever admitting to having an eating disorder  did I miss somethng? ..
 I know your just looking out for me ..but my problem isn't my weight , that's in a healthy RANGE! I average out to being anywhere from 127.5lbs to - 134 pounds ..
 my probelms are my binges and my excessive cardio even though I know my heart sometimes can't handle it at times , and sometimes I have "thoughts" of how I would look at a lower  weight but I don't act on them! ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> This does sound like you did it intentionally.


 I never said I didn't do it intentionally , I just said I didn't have this "big" plan layed out as to what would happen , in my mind I thought I was gonna go buy food for me and my friends , eat untill I was stuffed/bloated (not untill it felt like I was being stabed in my stomach..) and we were all gonna laugh and just carry on ..well it didn't turn out like that , nothing like that..


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Tom, I am going to try to have a buddy from the community here talk to you a bit.  He is a young guy in his early 20's who has had problems with binging.  I am sure you two can relate and he can give you better advice than I am, although I think Emma Leigh, Jaim and Bulk Me Up.  Believe me, these people are trying to help you out because they truly do worry about you.  Otherwise they wouldn't bother.  Why are they being tough on you?  Because they care enough to take time off their schedule to look you up.....

See ya later and remember, before you do anything else, love yourself a little bit....


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I knew you said you cant control yourself eating sometimes. But what does that shopping list mean? You cant control yourself while shopping as well??!!


 Like I told the others , I thought there'd be 2-3 OHTER people aside from me eat as well ..thats why so much was bought , I was going around the store asking everyone what they wanted and if they were eyeing something I'd pick it up.. I guess I wasn't clear on that whole part , sorry my mistake ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? well, how about this.


 First time I threw up , because of utter pain! , yes I did think those thoughts but I didn't act on them , if I wanted to I could have threw everything back up right then and there , then go back downstairs and eat some more , but I didn't.
 Second time I was in pain once again , you try holding that volume of food in your stomach and laughing like crazy at anchorman! The whole "The Bears they smell the menstration" part did it for me , it come up half on its own , have done , I puke in the galss ran up stairs puke a little more , then it was stuck in my throat and it wouldn't come up but it was there stuck in my throat, so that why I did it the second time just to get that little part up ..didn't want this to get graphic  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe you think surgery will always be an answer?


 Of course , plastic surgery kicks ass  ..all kidding aside , I would jump at any oppurtinity to have plastic surgery no matter how much pain I had to suffer ,and I'm far from the only one who feels that way , far from the only one , there's millions out there that feels that way!






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Let me guess, you are competing, for the 'I can hold water' throphy. That is why you bother sooo much about water weight dont you.


  see I wouldn't give a rats ass about water weight , BUT this water weight goes straight to that "bump" and my stomach area ..my stomach probably gets 3-4 inches bigger , other than that I couldn't care less about it ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A TASTE is fine. Go ahead and taste it. Have a piece/bite or two if you baught a lot of stuff. If you say 'once i started and cant stop' = SERIOUS ISSUES!!
> 
> 
> And how is staying away from it supposed to develop the will  in resisiting it in the future?


  I know I have a serious problem here! I can't stop binges once they start , I just can't! ..The only way I know how ot stop them it to not let them begin ..other than that I don't know how to fight it! I just don't! It's scares me..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have come to the realisation that telling you to go up to a decent weight is kinda like telling a smoker to quit as smoking kills. If they are not ready, they will pull every excuse in the book to support their habit. 'oooo... my uncle smokied until he was 90 and had no problems'... ' i dont see how that can hurt me i dont do it often..' .. 'yes i know i have to control it, but i smoke the light smokes so they are not that bad'


 How's my weight not decent? .. my doctor has no problem whatsoever with it , none! If he had a problem then I would gain some weight , but he dosen't , he says my weight is abosultey fine!.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you really working yourself up there?? i dont think you really are serious about that. Because eating more will mean doing less cardio and stuff and/or being bloated from all those extra cals. And god help anything that gets in they way of that cardio..etc. Those extra cals dont stand a chance!


 Yes I really am working my way up there ..I'm at 2100 calories right now , and I'm going up to 2500 calories, I know I'm gonna be bloated thats why I'm on the search for peppermint pills , I was talking ot Jodi about them and she has the same Bloated/distended stomach as me and finds they REALLY help her. ..Well I found some but they were sold out so I have to wait untill next week to get some ..
 My cardio's not extensive (the reason I have those 30 minute sessions is I'm trying ot build up my heart , did you read that entry?) , and it'll help me maintain my weight which is my current goal. Now I know I havve to gain some weight before using the Lipoderm , but I don't know what would give me the best results ..I'm planning on going up to probably 135lbs , those 10 pounds using lipoderm ,then gain an extra 2-5 lbs of muslce , but I don't know if the weight I gain should be fat , or muscle?..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, work on your anger towards the hospital. You didnt exactly have a good exerience and are very angery at the whole experience. Read back on your journal. I have noticed everytime the hospital is mentioned you get very upset. IT BOTHERS YOU AND YOU NEED TO GET OVER IT. because you are at a point where you are willing to do ANYTHING however ridicoulous it may seem to stay out. But if you dont work at it, you may eventually land up back there wether you like it or not.


 It was hell in that hospital , they were fucking idiots!! ..it's not just because they made me eat , it's because of the amount of control they had over your life in there , I was WILLING to drink grape juice , but I HAD to drink orange juice which I can't stand! they refused to supplument my orange juice with grape juice , they refused to give my 1% milk instead of 2% (2% had always been to hard on my stomach o I've always drank skim , so I tried reasoning witht hem and drinking 1% but no..) They wouldn't let me walk 5 steps to the bathroom in order to pee because I'm exerting too much energy walking 5 steps (  ) so I had to pee in a can in my bed , I'd tell them I'd have to use the washroom , it would take them an hour! and fucking hour to get my can or something because they kept "forgeting"  so I had to sit there always suffering , I coiuldn't take a bath alone , someone would have to WATCH me , (my mom fought that "great rule" so I could have a curtain pulled over) that's just a little of the bull shit that was suppos  to make me better , my mom was so fucking pissed because it was ridiculous , thats why she moved me to another hosptial..thats my reasoning between hating hosptitals and doctors , I refuse to go through that shit again


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, I am going to try to have a buddy from the community here talk to you a bit. He is a young guy in his early 20's who has had problems with binging. I am sure you two can relate and he can give you better advice than I am, although I think Emma Leigh, Jaim and Bulk Me Up. Believe me, these people are trying to help you out because they truly do worry about you. Otherwise they wouldn't bother. Why are they being tough on you? Because they care enough to take time off their schedule to look you up.....


 Thanks , that would be great fantasma, I'd really like to know how he's overcome his binging , I have no idea as to what to do to fight this ..
 I know they care for me , and thats why they bother , I'm just scared there just gonna stop one day , because they've given up or  I said something that ticked them off the wrong way ..


			
				fantasma62 said:
			
		

> See ya later and remember, before you do anything else, love yourself a little bit....


 See ya ,  thanks again for popping over . I'm trying , I'm getting there slowly


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

*Jan 10*

*Training *-30 minutes of Cardio / Abs
*Cardio Distance - *8 Miles  ..you'd think going 8 miles in 30 minutes would raise my HR more , but I guess not ..or is 8 miles in 30 minutes slower than average? I'm using an elptical.
*Abs (no rest between sets) -* 100 cross over crunches
 25 crunches
 50 Ball Pull Ins
 75 crunches
 50 Ball Pull Ins


*Additional* *Cardio - *None too tired from grocery shopping  

*HR - *134

*Diet -* 
              Meal 1 - Whey, oats , apple , unsweetned soy milk
               *post workout* - Whey , meusli , apple
      Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
      Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
      Meal 4 - Tuna , lettuce , calorie wise pepporni ranch , vinegar , fishies
               Meal 5 - Protein bar  
    meal 6 - Same as Meal 3

 Well I woke up late this morning so I had no time to do Pilates , instead I studied for my french exam , which I FUCKED up  omg   the MOST I could of gotten is a 40/60 , because I couldn't do a section on it because they did the "Imparative Verbes" during the week I was gone , so I had to leave an entire page blank ..i knew everything else perfectly though! ..tomorrow will be the second part of out test , then theres still an orla part about a movie or your choice which I haven't started yet and is due Mon.  
 Well I went out grocery shopping looking for peppermint extract ..didn't turn out , I went to this Herbal store ,they had some but were for IBS , so the women suckered me into buying a herbal tea  and I alway bought I diuretic to help me the water 
 Then I went to my actual grocery store , and they have some  but were all sold out so I gotta just get through this weeks bloat  ....I also ... um .. made a decision ..I maintaining my weight , so well .. umm a protein bar won't hurt that much will it?  I searches for the best I could get! here's the nurtition and ingredients: tell me if there THAT bad and will harm me ..

*Nutrition Facts:
 calories - *230
*Fat - *7G (3G SAT , 0G TRANS)
*Protein - *25G
*Carbs* - 22G (less than 1G of fibre , 1g of sugar)

*Ingredients: *Protein Blend (Soy Protein Isolate, Milk Protein Isolate , Whey Protein concentrate, Hydroylzed Gelati, Whey Protein Isolate) , Glycerin , Coating (Maltitol, Palm Kernel Oil, Skim Milk Powder, Cocoa Powder, Soy lecithin, Salt, Natural Flavour), Malititol, Canola Oil, Polydextrose , Water, Natural and Artificial Flavour, Soy Lecithin, Guar Gum, Sucralose

 So are they that bad? .. there taste is ..alright , it's just a nice substitute.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom, just a thought.  You seem to be somewhat knowledgeable of your foods, however, I suggest that you go to the diet and nutrition forum and read a sticky by Jodi that says Guide to cutting....(I forgot the rest, but that's how I am learning how to eat.  Believe me kid, none of us are born knowing.....


L8tr


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Like I told the others , I thought there'd be 2-3 OHTER people aside from me eat as well ..thats why so much was bought , I was going around the store asking everyone what they wanted and if they were eyeing something I'd pick it up.. I guess I wasn't clear on that whole part , sorry my mistake ..


Ok that explains the shopping list. But still didnt mean you had to finish it all. I know you said you have a binge prob, and you need to work at that.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Of course , plastic surgery kicks ass  ..all kidding aside , I would jump at any oppurtinity to have plastic surgery no matter how much pain I had to suffer ,and I'm far from the only one who feels that way , far from the only one , there's millions out there that feels that way!


 Aha! and no mention of all the millions that feel the opposite after a bad experience... forgetting them are we? no? well how come you never mention that?   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> see I wouldn't give a rats ass about water weight , BUT this water weight goes straight to that "bump" and my stomach area ..my stomach probably gets 3-4 inches bigger , other than that I couldn't care less about it ..


 The bump will go, IF you fill out your body/figure.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know I have a serious problem here! I can't stop binges once they start , I just can't! ..The only way I know how ot stop them it to not let them begin ..other than that I don't know how to fight it! I just don't! It's scares me..


And this is EXACTLY why i have said that you must do a regular cheat meeal. Else you will go crazy when if you withold for too long. It is like those people that go on a diet to loose all those pounds and when they stop, it all comes back. You have to make it a regular thing so that you dont go crazy when you actually do it. You need to get accustomed to it.

Plan the cheat meals. and plan them around other meals so that you are full when you start. Hence less chance of binging as your stomach has already signalled your brain it is full before you start. But if it is too great a prob for you to handle, then you need to get help.

Why dont you try the 'Kids Help Phone'? Tel:1-800-668-6868 or www.kidshelpphone.ca 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> How's my weight not decent? .. my doctor has no problem whatsoever with it , none! If he had a problem then I would gain some weight , but he dosen't , he says my weight is abosultey fine!.


 So long as you dont have a medical issue, you doctor dosent care. He has plenty of other patients to look after. Ones with serious med issues. He has to prioritise his time and will tend to the most needy. Do you want to develop a prob for him to take notice of you?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My cardio's not extensive (the reason I have those 30 minute sessions is I'm trying ot build up my heart , did you read that entry?) , and it'll help me maintain my weight which is my current goal. Now I know I havve to gain some weight before using the Lipoderm , but I don't know what would give me the best results ..I'm planning on going up to probably 135lbs , those 10 pounds using lipoderm ,then gain an extra 2-5 lbs of muslce , but I don't know if the weight I gain should be fat , or muscle?..


I dont know about the Lipo thing. But my answer would ALWAYS be muscle. In your case a little bit of fat would not be wrong and might make you look better than presently. Thus making you happier about yourself.

AFTER you get to a decent amount of muscle, then you could go low in bf and look great (no bump on stomach). Which is what i have been saying all along.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> It was hell in that hospital , they were fucking idiots!!


I am not siding with the hospital. But they do have reasons for whatever they do. Anyway you need to get over it. As you are a minor, your parents are responsible for you. But when you are no longer a minor, you can make your own judgements in your treatment. They wont treat you if you refuse a treatment. If you are angry, then your anger may cloud your judgement and you may make the wrong decision when dealing with hospitals/treatment options in the future.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't remember Emma ever admitting to having an eating disorder  did I miss somethng? ..


I didn't/don't. 

I have had numerous, *numerous* friends suffer the disorder. Unfortunately, I have only seen a small minority recover (or even partially recover). The rest have either died or are stuck being shifted in and out of hospital, living a misserable existance where they refuse to see any of their friends anymore (they basically live in their room and do not go anywhere)...

I know what those that recover say about how they did it... And what it took from others to get them to see what they were doing... And what they were thinking when they did the things they did.


I can see the signs and read the warnings on the wall.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Tom, just a thought. You seem to be somewhat knowledgeable of your foods, however, I suggest that you go to the diet and nutrition forum and read a sticky by Jodi that says Guide to cutting....(I forgot the rest, but that's how I am learning how to eat. Believe me kid, none of us are born knowing.....
> 
> 
> L8tr


 That's a great link , I've read over the basic stuff of it several times , and now I'm going through it each day section by section reading all the links and such  I love all the knowledge on this site!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Tom,

I'd listen to Emma if I were you.  I don't have as much experience in the eating disorder field, since I have not met many with such a disorder.  The fact that I eat and look like a pig doesn't mean that I have a disorder  
You see what I was telling you kid?  If we didn't care, we would have moved on a long time ago....


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok that explains the shopping list. But still didnt mean you had to finish it all. I know you said you have a binge prob, and you need to work at that.


 I seriously wouldn't have bought all that food if I knew I would be the SOLE person eating it all ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Aha! and no mention of all the millions that feel the opposite after a bad experience... forgetting them are we? no? well how come you never mention that?


  and how come you never mention the millions I talk about that are PRO for it  you've only ever mentioned the people CON for it 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The bump will go, IF you fill out your body/figure.


 I've tried that rememeber , I got up to 136.5lbs , with 8% bodyfat and really didn't like the way I was looking , my chest was getting way too big , my thighs , and my stomach just looked horrible ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And this is EXACTLY why i have said that you must do a regular cheat meeal. Else you will go crazy when if you withold for too long. It is like those people that go on a diet to loose all those pounds and when they stop, it all comes back. You have to make it a regular thing so that you dont go crazy when you actually do it. You need to get accustomed to it.
> 
> Plan the cheat meals. and plan them around other meals so that you are full when you start. Hence less chance of binging as your stomach has already signalled your brain it is full before you start. But if it is too great a prob for you to handle, then you need to get help.
> 
> Why dont you try the 'Kids Help Phone'? Tel:1-800-668-6868 or www.kidshelpphone.ca


 Well who knows maybe after having a couple of cheats the binging will go away? 
 Thats what I tried on Sat. I still ate everything I would have normally ate so I wouldn't be starving and pig out more on the junk , just didn't work.. I continue to eat even after I'm full .
 Maybe your right and I have to get accustomed to it ..maybe I should try putting on 3 pounds of FAT therefore I will have to eat junk , which means I'll be able to get all my cravings gone on not try and act on them all in one meal? Would this work? ..
 I don't think I could call up the kidshelpphone , I just couldn't , it'd be really weird ..someone hearing my voice and such .., besides I rant to all of you about my problems 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So long as you dont have a medical issue, you doctor dosent care. He has plenty of other patients to look after. Ones with serious med issues. He has to prioritise his time and will tend to the most needy. Do you want to develop a prob for him to take notice of you?


 Actually my family doctor prioritzes me over any of the other patients he has because of my past and the stuff we went through together .. like if I want an appointement (even an appointemtn because I have the flu) I'm fited in the next day first appointment so I don't have to stick around the office waiting  he's a really nice doctor.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know about the Lipo thing. But my answer would ALWAYS be muscle. In your case a little bit of fat would not be wrong and might make you look better than presently. Thus making you happier about yourself.


 Well maybe I should gain 3 pounds of FAT and 5 pounds of muscle? Making me 135lbs before starting the lipo  just how owuld I go about gaining the fat , more of my cheat days? I seemed to not OVER stuff myself of cheat DAYS spreading everything out over 4 meals , ..it was when I only allowed one meal to be a cheat things got out of control..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AFTER you get to a decent amount of muscle, then you could go low in bf and look great (no bump on stomach). Which is what i have been saying all along.


 I think the lipoderm might work , considering that bump according to the doctor is pure fat and where my body nautrly sotres it ..and since I'm like 6% bodyfat I know my body won'y give up that fat naurally , if the lipoderm don't work then I'll just have to hope time will fix it as I grow.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am not siding with the hospital. But they do have reasons for whatever they do. Anyway you need to get over it. As you are a minor, your parents are responsible for you. But when you are no longer a minor, you can make your own judgements in your treatment. They wont treat you if you refuse a treatment. If you are angry, then your anger may cloud your judgement and you may make the wrong decision when dealing with hospitals/treatment options in the future.


 Noooo this hospitals only reason for doing what they were doing was becasue the diettician was PMSing , seriously if you have an anorexic WILLING to drink grape juice INSTEAD of his orange juice your trying to force feed him , would you not give the grape juice. One nurse did one time and she got in MAJOR shit , she and a couple other nurses proceded to then tell my mom she needs to get me out of this hosptial , and someplace else because the dietitican and everyone else has no idea what there doing. That is how bad the hospital was, the nurses told my mom to get me out.
 If in future for some reason I need treatment I will know wha the right decision that needs to be made , I may be pissed but I know it'll be for the greater good , I jsut won't be stuck in a hospital like that one


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I didn't/don't.
> 
> I have had numerous, *numerous* friends suffer the disorder. Unfortunately, I have only seen a small minority recover (or even partially recover). The rest have either died or are stuck being shifted in and out of hospital, living a misserable existance where they refuse to see any of their friends anymore (they basically live in their room and do not go anywhere)...
> 
> ...


 Do I really sound this sick? ..I mean I'll admit to a binging disorder , but having my weight at 130 instead of 140-150 because I like my body more at 130 dosen't really mean anything..
 I know you were COMPLETELY against the tummy tuck so was everyone else but thats because you thought I had dysmorphia and there was no actual "bump" or my stomach dosen't stick out as much as I explain ..but there honestly is a "bump" my doctor took notice to it as did my mother and I honestly get exertlemly bloated followed by extreme gas  I'm currently taking beano and I'll be taking peppermint extract to solve those which means it won't be so painful to eat more ..
 And the reason my cals aren't at exact maintenance right now dosen't mean anything I'm getting up there , I remeber you saying only drop calories by 200 or so a week because my body wouldn't necassilrily like me droping 1000 calories at once , metaboilcly either , so I figured the same rule applies for increasing calories , or does it? If not I'll start eating 2500 tomorrow, no problem.
 And right now I'm willing to gain 3 pounds of fat , just don't know how to go about doing it ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> and how come you never mention the millions I talk about that are PRO for it  you've only ever mentioned the people CON for it


Coz i am trying to convince you NOT to do it. Seems like all you need is a pat on the head and a lollipop and you would gladly go under the knife!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've tried that rememeber , I got up to 136.5lbs , with 8% bodyfat and really didn't like the way I was looking , my chest was getting way too big , my thighs , and my stomach just looked horrible ..


You are going to  in the future when you read that. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well who knows maybe after having a couple of cheats the binging will go away?
> Thats what I tried on Sat. I still ate everything I would have normally ate so I wouldn't be starving and pig out more on the junk , just didn't work.. I continue to eat even after I'm full .
> Maybe your right and I have to get accustomed to it ..maybe I should try putting on 3 pounds of FAT therefore I will have to eat junk , which means I'll be able to get all my cravings gone on not try and act on them all in one meal? Would this work? ..


Try regular smaller cheats. Or just a little cheat snack/treat along with a regular meal.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't think I could call up the kidshelpphone , I just couldn't , it'd be really weird ..someone hearing my voice and such .., besides I rant to all of you about my problems


 If you feel you need help, dont hesitate to call them.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Actually my family doctor prioritzes me over any of the other patients he has because of my past and the stuff we went through together .. like if I want an appointement (even an appointemtn because I have the flu) I'm fited in the next day first appointment so I don't have to stick around the office waiting  he's a really nice doctor.


Thats good. But it dosent matter to him how great you get up to be. so long as you are alive and healthy, he dosent need to care beyond that. Going beyond that is upto you, not him. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well maybe I should gain 3 pounds of FAT and 5 pounds of muscle? Making me 135lbs before starting the lipo  just how owuld I go about gaining the fat , more of my cheat days?


When bulking, you will put on some fat automatically. It is unavoidable. Most of us do. So focus on outting on muscle, and some fat may come along with it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Do I really sound this sick? ..I mean I'll admit to a binging disorder , but having my weight at 130 instead of 140-150 because I like my body more at 130 dosen't really mean anything..
> I know you were COMPLETELY against the tummy tuck so was everyone else but thats because you thought I had dysmorphia and there was no actual "bump" or my stomach dosen't stick out as much as I explain ..but there honestly is a "bump" my doctor took notice to it as did my mother and I honestly get exertlemly bloated followed by extreme gas  I'm currently taking beano and I'll be taking peppermint extract to solve those which means it won't be so painful to eat more ..
> And the reason my cals aren't at exact maintenance right now dosen't mean anything I'm getting up there , I remeber you saying only drop calories by 200 or so a week because my body wouldn't necassilrily like me droping 1000 calories at once , metaboilcly either , so I figured the same rule applies for increasing calories , or does it? If not I'll start eating 2500 tomorrow, no problem.
> And right now I'm willing to gain 3 pounds of fat , just don't know how to go about doing it ..


By the way Tom, I think that any doctor that does a tummy tuck to you should be in jail or beat down.  A 15 year old can not have a tummy tuck.  It's not an option because you are growing and could really screw yourself up.  You find me doctor that will do a tummy tuck on a 15 year old, and I'll find you 4 that are either in jail or broke because they got cleaned out by a lawsuit and/or the authorities....


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> I'd listen to Emma if I were you. I don't have as much experience in the eating disorder field, since I have not met many with such a disorder. The fact that I eat and look like a pig doesn't mean that I have a disorder
> You see what I was telling you kid?  If we didn't care, we would have moved on a long time ago....


 I know , i owe so much to Emma , I mean ALOT!
 She's taught me so much ,  helped me gain 10 lbs ,  started me on a great diet , she gave me my first ever weight lifting routine , taught me info on weight lifting , was there for moral support , was tough on me when I needed someone to straighten me out, made me accept the fact I was over doing everything, and made me accept putting on 10 lbs would make me a better , healthier person not a FATTER person etc.
 If it wasn't for her , I seriously think I'd be 115-120lbs eating 1000-1500 calories a day stuck tormenting myself going for 2 hour walks with 45 minutes of INTENSE jogging in the morning and 2 hour Pilate sessions every day. I owe her my life basically.
 We just never did see eye to eye with my weight being 130lbs , nor the tummy tuck , now my binge episode .. which always makes me feel like I'm letting her down, when I just owe her so much ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> By the way Tom, I think that any doctor that does a tummy tuck to you should be in jail or beat down. A 15 year old can not have a tummy tuck. It's not an option because you are growing and could really screw yourself up. You find me doctor that will do a tummy tuck on a 15 year old, and I'll find you 4 that are either in jail or broke because they got cleaned out by a lawsuit and/or the authorities....


 Well it's fine so long as you have the parents permission really ..
 My doctor said though a tummy tuck wasn't needed because my bump is not loose skin but rather fat , nothing but fat because of my bone structure a wide hips thats the only place I store fat , no wheres else just my damn LowerAbs/stomach.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well it's fine so long as you have the parents permission really ..
> My doctor said though a tummy tuck wasn't needed because my bump is not loose skin but rather fat , nothing but fat because of my bone structure a wide hips thats the only place I store fat , no wheres else just my damn LowerAbs/stomach.


Gotcha.....still, a tummy tuck at your age should be due to health related problems, not because you don't like the way the bump looks...But I understand where you are coming from, so I won't even mention it again....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know , i owe so much to Emma , I mean ALOT!....
> ....We just never did see eye to eye ..... which always makes me feel like I'm letting her down, when I just owe her so much ..



Tom - This is not about me and if I 'approve' or not. 

Don't try to shift your feelings of 'self-disapproval' onto anyone else.

It is about you.  You are the one who needs to look at what you do, what you think and how you feel. It is about your life, your choices, your actions.

You have to stop looking OUTSIDE for everything - your solutions are all 'external' - eg:
'If I can only get the tummy tuck'
'If my friends were only nicer about my eating'
'If my friends had only eaten more of the food'
'If the doctors were not so nasty to me in hospital'
'If my family was only more supportive of me'...
'In only I didn't have that bump'
'If only they approved of me'

I could go on...

You seem to think that these are the solutions to your problems and, if everything around you changed, it would magically fix everything and life would be grand!

You are also FIXATED on this 'bump'. It has become your entire REASON for living - it is why you train, why you eat, why you exercise.... It is also what you have focused all your self-hatred and self-doubt on. You have made it the 'thing' that you can use to channel your insecurities into. You have MADE IT the reason for you to remain angry, hurt and alone in life.

You are SO convinced that if you could only get rid of that bump, that you will magically make things ok!! That, if you could just remove this 'thing' that you will like yourself and your world would be a better place.

Who are you trying to kid??

Getting some 'self-esteem' is more than the lack of 'bump'. Getting your life to a tolerable existence is going to take more than 'magical plastic surgery'.

The plastic surgery is a lot of crap - again, you want someone else to 'fix' the problem for you!! It is suck a weak way out of your difficulties. It just says 'Come and fix this for me'. 

Your attitude to life, to yourself and to your outlook is mal-adapted.

Think of the REAL reason why you bought so much food - even half that quantity of food would have been sufficient. You WANTED to drag your friends along with you on your binge. You wanted others to do it with you.... Almost like you gained vicarious pleasure in knowing that they would be eating copious amounts of food. You didn't want to 'do it by yourself'...

You do not EVER make any serious attempt to snap yourself out of this self-obsessed, menancholic, 'I'm so horrible, I hate myself, come and help me' type cycle.

You have to GET A BACKBONE!! Make YOUR LIFE ABOUT STRENGTHING YOURSELF MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY.  Stop being a 'sick', hoping things will workout regardless of what you do because people will always be there to 'save you'.  Get your focus OFF the 'poor me I hate myself' kick and start to focus on BEING HEALTHY. 

CHANGE YOURSELF. 

A friend of mine told another friend suffering an eating disorder this:


> In a little book called "As Man Thinketh", the author James Allen wrote, "circumstances do not make a man, they reveal him."
> 
> What he meant was that we are not products of our environment or our heredity (our "circumstances"), instead, we are products of our own thinking and belief systems. We create our own circumstances through positive thinking and positive action and we create negative circumstances through negative thinking and lack of action or wrong actions. In other words, we are responsible for where we are, what we have and how our bodies look.



You are still growing (well, you WOULD be if you would only feed yourself correctly. You have probably STUNTED yourself FOR LIFE - I know a kid who is now on TESTOSTERONE injections due to the fact that he starved himself for too long while he was growing up and he never developed fully in terms of secondary sexual characteristics... He also has osteoporosis and has to be very careful of what he does because his bones are so brittle. He is only a teenager and he is stuck with this for the rest of his life.

Just come to grips with your bone structure and your body form. So what if your hips are wide?? I have HUGE hips. I also have a 'lower abdominal bump' and it pisses me off to no end. It is also more prominant because my lower back arches... I also have a massively disfigured upper left leg. I am missing a great-chunk-o-hamstring and have a 1 inch thick scar running the entire length of my inner thigh. 

Yay for pointing out all my abnormalities.

But - I see the reality of these things. I can't really do much for my thigh except for add as much mass as I can and strengthen AROUND the scar tissue... 

But I CAN HELP my hip/abdomen thing. I can do this through adding MASS to my upper body (there is that SYMMETRY thing again), adding mass to my BUTT (to 'round' out my hips and stop the 'two dimensional wide hip' look) and I can strengthen my lower back and my TRUE abs. And doing 'endless situps' like you do is not going to do jack in terms of true ab strength - but you are convinced off there effectiveness... You are wasting your time.... In actuality, the exercises you do are all basically hip-flexor exercises and these will make your lower abdominal 'poof' much worse. They activate the iliopsoas muscle which arches your lower back MORE and pushes your lower abs out FURTHER!! The abs are STABILISERS in these exercises. And you will not do anything for them.... Anyway...

Your WEIGHT is too low. Full stop. You KNOW this - but you try to lie yourself out of it. Sure, you are 'technically' still at the bottom of your healthy BMI range, but (as I have explained to you before) the bottom half of the BMI range is for the PETITE FEMALES of your height. The higher range is for the MUSCULAR MALES. 125 to 130 pounds is the LOW NORMAL WEIGHT FOR A 5'8 TEENY TINY FEMALE!! Females with less bone density/bone mass, less muscle mass, less VOLUME in general.


Stop lying to yourself.
Stop lying to everyone around you.


GIVE HEALTH A PROPER TRY.... You might surprise yourself.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 12, 2005)

As I sit here, reading what you wrote, I am actually crying to myself because he won't believe what you read, and it's so sad.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Gotcha.....still, a tummy tuck at your age should be due to health related problems, not because you don't like the way the bump looks...But I understand where you are coming from, so I won't even mention it again....


  no it's fine, you can if ya want, I'm a very open minded person and I can see things from both sides so I know where you're coming from too


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - This is not about me and if I 'approve' or not.
> 
> Don't try to shift your feelings of 'self-disapproval' onto anyone else.


 I know I need to stop worrying about if I'm letting others down and start priortizing myself, but it's just the person I am ..I've always worried about how other percieve me, and as long as someone else was happy thats all I cared for even if it meant a consquence on me. Like for instance I use to have this "friend" who was very .."costly" to say the lest, she'd always be the one spending my allowance even if I was trying ot save up for something I wanted , if she and her otehr friends wanted some food int he middle of class ,  or needed to buy a new t-shirt I'd always give her my money just because she asked for it 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is about you. You are the one who needs to look at what you do, what you think and how you feel. It is about your life, your choices, your actions.
> 
> You have to stop looking OUTSIDE for everything - your solutions are all 'external' - eg:
> 'If I can only get the tummy tuck'
> ...


 I'm getting better in not relying on other people, nor trying to please them, I guess I'm starting ot learn that the only real person you can TRULY trust and rely on is yourself , only I can rely on myself to see things through.
 I've given up on the Tummy Tuck , I thought it was loose skin , but it's not it's fat , therefore other things need to be done.
 I honestly don't care about what my "friends" think of my eating, if they aren't gonna like my breath after I eat or are gonna be "sick" watching me eat the stuff I do , well that's THERE problem not mine , I'm not sitting there FORCING them to watch me eat , there the ones watching me eat , asking me what I'm eating even though it makes them o soo sick  , so I've stoped caring.
 Yes if only my friends had of eaten more then I wouldn't have eaten so much because there wouldn't have been so much to eat! they told me they were gonna eat , they picked out some of the food , then they backed out afterwards! 
 Yes those doctors were extrememly nasty to me in the hosptial , I've actually talken to others who were stuck in that exact same hospital for the same reason and like me they now hate hosptials and doctors , apparently I didn't suffer the worse , after my weight was fine they would have moved me to a phystratic floor where NONE of my family would be able to see me and I'd have to talk with "therapists" that try to convince you your parents sexually/abused you as a child and that is now the reason you do what you do. Even after you repeatedly tell them they didn't they try and create memories of your parents sexually abusing you or hitting you , no god damn joke. Like I said it's pretty bad when nurses are telling your parents to get you out of the hosptial because the docotrs are gonna fuck me up.
 What do you mean if only my parents were more supportive of me? Granted sometimes they make cracks at me about how they wish I wasn't so "obessive" over my exercise rolleyes: they don't understand , to them "exercise" is a 15 minute walk) and that they see no problem if I ate Junk here and there ..I also know if I did came out and told them I was gay then they would accept me I know that ..I'm just not ready , and I won't be for a long long time.
 I need to look for external forces to fix my bump .. being at 6% bodyfat and it still be there means I need an external force to help fix it , such as the lipoderm ..and if that dosen't work then well nothing will  and I'll live and deal with it , but if theres something out there that can fix it , then would wouldn't I fix it?
 Who are "they" ..if you people in general then yes I wish they would approve of me more , but I know that will never happen and that is just a fantansy , No one is ever truly accepted  by EVERYONE and thats what I need to realize and the onyl people that matter are the peoople in my life.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are also FIXATED on this 'bump'. It has become your entire REASON for living - it is why you train, why you eat, why you exercise.... It is also what you have focused all your self-hatred and self-doubt on. You have made it the 'thing' that you can use to channel your insecurities into. You have MADE IT the reason for you to remain angry, hurt and alone in life.
> 
> You are SO convinced that if you could only get rid of that bump, that you will magically make things ok!! That, if you could just remove this 'thing' that you will like yourself and your world would be a better place.


 This bump hasn't become my sole reason for living .. nor is it the reason I eat and exercise , I eat and exercise because I love it, and wouldn't have it any other way.
 Yes I do beleive that if I got rid of this bump that I would be a happier person, who knows I might not be , but I just might be. I wouldn't be such a "shy" person I guess , I'd be more open and wouldn't care so much, and I'd allow myself to get closer to people ... or at least thats how I feel, but I have to stop thinking that way I guess , another big problem is that I have no one really in my life to open up to , I have my one best friend that I tell everything and she's the only one I can rely on, I depend on her , and vice versa that's how she feels about me.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Who are you trying to kid??
> 
> Getting some 'self-esteem' is more than the lack of 'bump'. Getting your life to a tolerable existence is going to take more than 'magical plastic surgery'.
> 
> ...


 Some people just can't suddenly say to themselves "Hey I need some self esteem and not care about how I look and be fixated on how my looks are" and then POOF then don't care how ugly or fat or whatever there problems are will then be magically gone. Some people need that external foce to help them , same with sugery , have you ever seem the show "The Swan"? How despressed those women were and such and then the amount of change they went through and the amount of self respect for themselves because of that change.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Think of the REAL reason why you bought so much food - even half that quantity of food would have been sufficient. You WANTED to drag your friends along with you on your binge. You wanted others to do it with you.... Almost like you gained vicarious pleasure in knowing that they would be eating copious amounts of food. You didn't want to 'do it by yourself'...


 Ok ...I was sitting down at the lunch table at school and said "hey I'm gonna have a cheat meal , which means I'm gonna eat alot , who wants to join me?" and they said sure! I did not force them into doing it with me! When shopping the only true thing I wanted was the sugar cookies and the taters and chciken strips , everything else they picked out! I told them if they want something THEY want just pick it out and I'll buy it for them , that was a mistake espically since they didn't even eat it! That will never happen again!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You do not EVER make any serious attempt to snap yourself out of this self-obsessed, menancholic, 'I'm so horrible, I hate myself, come and help me' type cycle.
> 
> You have to GET A BACKBONE!! Make YOUR LIFE ABOUT STRENGTHING YOURSELF MENTALLY AND PHYSICALLY. Stop being a 'sick', hoping things will workout regardless of what you do because people will always be there to 'save you'. Get your focus OFF the 'poor me I hate myself' kick and start to focus on BEING HEALTHY.


 I've tried to snap myself out of that cycle , but it's hard when all you've ever been told growing up is that you amount to nothing , your fat , your ugly , noone likes you , your school marks aren't good enough , your too lazy , you never help anyone. Never has anyone come to "save" me as you say , The more I rely, depend and open up to people the more I get burned , so I've come to realize at the end of the day theres only me I should/have to answer to.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> CHANGE YOURSELF.
> 
> A friend of mine told another friend suffering an eating disorder this:
> 
> ...


 My life will get better after I move out and have my own life , I won't have to face the drama of my family life , or the pressures of highschool. After I get out and do something I want to do with my life.
 Luckily I'm not suffering from the stuff your friend is , I am still growing , I know I am , and I'll be making sure my bones are fine , they seem to be holding up.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just come to grips with your bone structure and your body form. So what if your hips are wide?? I have HUGE hips. I also have a 'lower abdominal bump' and it pisses me off to no end. It is also more prominant because my lower back arches... I also have a massively disfigured upper left leg. I am missing a great-chunk-o-hamstring and have a 1 inch thick scar running the entire length of my inner thigh.
> 
> Yay for pointing out all my abnormalities.


 I have come to grips with my other abnormailties the things I can't change , such as having a HUGE scare running down my entire shin (spelling?) on my left leg , excema on my arms and back , gaped teeth , my top lip going up much farther then what it should when I smile making my bad teeth stick out more , a very noticable bump on my nose , my face always going beet red when I exert myself or get embarrased ..not the normal red I mean beet beet red, all these things I was made fun of as a kid , but I've come to grips with them , maybe one day they'll be fixed but I'm fine until that point. This bump though is something I can fix , so why wouldn't I at least try to?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But - I see the reality of these things. I can't really do much for my thigh except for add as much mass as I can and strengthen AROUND the scar tissue...
> 
> But I CAN HELP my hip/abdomen thing. I can do this through adding MASS to my upper body (there is that SYMMETRY thing again), adding mass to my BUTT (to 'round' out my hips and stop the 'two dimensional wide hip' look) and I can strengthen my lower back and my TRUE abs. And doing 'endless situps' like you do is not going to do jack in terms of true ab strength - but you are convinced off there effectiveness... You are wasting your time.... In actuality, the exercises you do are all basically hip-flexor exercises and these will make your lower abdominal 'poof' much worse. They activate the iliopsoas muscle which arches your lower back MORE and pushes your lower abs out FURTHER!! The abs are STABILISERS in these exercises. And you will not do anything for them.... Anyway...


 I have tried the whole addding mass to myself but it actually made it worse! As I added mass to my but , chest etc. it also added mass to my STOMACH which made me look "blocky" in my ab regiem , making the bump stand out MORE but also making my upper abs look just as bad , I can't simply keep my stomach the same and add mass to those specific regions , my stomach grows with everything else.
 The reason ym ab exercises are the way they are is because well of my endurance ..I occasionally get a "burn" in my abs while doing my ab exercises and NEVER EVER have sore abs afterwards. So I thought I should at least feel a burn afterwards ..and noone told me that doing that doing thsoe types of ab exercises would actually poof out my lower ab..the only ab exercise I remeber reading that said it dosen't use your hip reflexors is a Janda Sit-up , haven't come across anything else..So I have no clue what to do for my ab exercises Leg raise? Jackkinfes? are the Ball Pull Ins fine? I don't want to do anything that would make the bump more so a bump ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your WEIGHT is too low. Full stop. You KNOW this - but you try to lie yourself out of it. Sure, you are 'technically' still at the bottom of your healthy BMI range, but (as I have explained to you before) the bottom half of the BMI range is for the PETITE FEMALES of your height. The higher range is for the MUSCULAR MALES. 125 to 130 pounds is the LOW NORMAL WEIGHT FOR A 5'8 TEENY TINY FEMALE!! Females with less bone density/bone mass, less muscle mass, less VOLUME in general.
> 
> 
> Stop lying to yourself.
> ...


 I've asked my doctor about this , I'm at the lower end of MY (meaning MALE) BMI , the true LOWER end of the BMI for someone my height is 120lbs , but like you said thats for the females , he said a small female would be 120-125 lbs and a small male would be 125lbs-130lbs which is what I am! Like I said he find me to be great health and has no concerns ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2005)

*Jan 11*

*Training *-15 minutes warm up cardio / BACK / 5 minutes of HIIT
*Cardio Distance - *around 7-8KM 
*Shock Back - *Bent over DB Row - *32.5lbs* 2x10 , 1x9
 Shrugs - *135lbs* 3x10
 Bent Over one Arm DB row - *35lbs* 1x10 , *40lbs* 2x10 , 1x8
 Pullovers- *30lbs* 1x10 *shoulders were hurting* - *25lbs* 2x10

*HR - *180! I have no friggin clue how it got that High! I didn't feel that much different than what I normally do during my workout except I could barely pull out the HIIT cardio and afterwards I had a little bit of a headache..the only thing I did different is I took a Gas-X , Beano , This Herbal Tea with my green tea and a Diruetic ..could any of these done this? ..

*Diet -* 
               Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear, unsweetned soy milk
                *post workout* - Whey , meusli , apple
       Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
       Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
 Meal 4 - Protein Bar , Fibre 1 , green beans , vinnegar .. I figured by adding some fibre and acid to this meal it'll slow down the GI of the protein bar which would make it better , even if by just a little.
                Meal 5 - same as meal 3
     meal 6 - Salad , Tuna , Vinnegar , Fishies , calorie - wise peporni ranch 

 Well I had to come home from school today , I was so sick. I was fine untill I went to school , but it was so damn cold , it just went right through me , gave me a migrane completely stuffed up my nose , the back of my throat was killing me , at one point I could barely talk , and I was just overall dizzy , I felt like i was gonna pass out ,e veryone kept asking if I was alright. So I went home had some tea and was feeling fine ..then after about 3 hours I could not keep warm , I was ready to collapse , I had to throw on my coat and sit ther with my blow dryer warming me up untill I went to bed , and I just couldn't stop shaking.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I figured out what was wrong with me .. I was thinking about it last night before going to bed , could it be the diruetic? Could it be taking away water my body needs and flushingout potassium and electrolightes , it would explaint he dizzyness and feeling like I was gonna pass out ..I thought I was gonna be fine but this morning when I woke up my head was just THROBING , my entire nose and throat was clogged up I had no energy watsoever , it literally took me half an hour to pull myself out of bed , and after I got upstairs I just feel and had to lay on the floor for a little bit I was so dizzy and just felt like puking like crazy but I knew I had to get to my shake and multivitamin and advil espically if my electrolights were low , so I pulled myself up got my shake and multivitamin then I had to rest on my stove for a good 10 minutes before getting enough energy to go back ot my room and drink my shake and multivitamin then I just went back to bed , slept until 9am , woke up was feeling ALOT better just still clogged up and a little bit of a head ache so I went up stairs ate what would have been my post workout meal and then went back to sleep woke up at 12pm and was feeling SO MUCH better just still don't have alot of energy and my heads all cloged up so I guess it was the diruteic causing it ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok Tom... If you want to see it that way, it is up to you.

Do what you want - it is your body and it is your future.


Until you stop making excuses and blindly ignoring what you are actually doing you will stagnate in everything.


The best things we can all do (Jaim, Bulkmeup and myself included in this) is to step out. Not even comment on your eating/exercise/feelings of insecurities... because even by COMMENTING on your actions we are, infact, feeding your illness and we are not helping the situation at all.



Just do me a favour and read this And this: here

Oh... And then here... Read these:

Anorexia:
http://www.psychnet-uk.com/dsm_iv/anorexia.htm
http://www.poppink.com/dsmiv/2.html

Bulemia:
http://www.psychnet-uk.com/dsm_iv/bulimia_nervosa.htm
http://www.poppink.com/dsmiv/8.html

And Eating Disorders (Not otherwise specified):
http://www.poppink.com/dsmiv/14.html


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 12, 2005)

Emma ...
 Your trying to compare me to that VanillaGirl , but I'm not like her , I'm not 110-115lbs , I'm not scared of increasing calories , I'm not doing excessive cardio , and I don't count every little morsel that goes into my mouth (I never count my veggies or anything of that sort , and whenever I measure out my food I ALWAYS add a little bit more  ) ..
 I've read all the different articles you gave me , and the story of that guy sounds EXACTLY like mine , even after getting out of the hospital , sneaking in the exercise by waking up before parents etc. Difference is, is that he wanted to be big , he wanted to fit into society's ideal picture of what the perfect males body should look like, he wanted the attention that went with being huge and ripped , I don't want that , I don't want to be huge and muscular, nor do I want attention.
 The other atricles sound exactly what I USE to be like Emma , not what I am .. The reason I took those diruetics after my binge was not because I felt guilty but I was looking for a solution to get rid of my water weight , are you saying that anyone else taking these diruetics to get rid of water is bulemic? I won't be taking them ever again unless my doctor can find one good for me , I'd rather carry that extra 8lbs and be bloated than feel like shit  just not worth it. I will admit to having a problem with binges , I haven't denied that , ever. I spent over 2 hours talking to my best friend tonight and she's gonna help me solve this problem , she suggested sneaking in little things here and there eveey other day , but I thought that maybe having one cheat meal a week would be better , and by meal I mean meal. She will be with me any time I eat junk and will in her words 'slap" me if I go overboard , or if I start going crazy. She's the one person I rely and can depend on and I know she won't let me down, so I've started a recovery course for my binging and hopefully it'll work. I'm still deciding though if I should do the one cheat meal or sneak a thing in here and there every other like third day such as a candy bar , or chips , or a piece of cake ..I don't know which would be better.
 As for not commenting on my diet and exercise because you feel that your feeding an attenetion I need just as that Vanilla girl did , your completely out of the ball park, I hate attention , I've always enjoyed being the kid in the back seat , I hate anytime a large group fo people focus on me , I can't stand it , I get embarrased and such. I don't know why you feel this way .. I mean you are not here living with me , seeing my everyday , you assume the reason I isolate myself from others is because they are not like me and follow a regiem of healthy eating and proper training , when that is completely not true , I isolate myself from the MAJORITY of my "friends" because I don't like them , liek I've said were a group of rejects that hate each other and talk about each other behind our back , does that sound like a group of people you want to socalize with? The people I hang out with on a DAILY basis are Diane (my best friend) , Micheal, and Andrew , then if Stephen (Diane's boyfriend/my friend) is visiting from P.E.I we always hang out with him , and if Robbie is visiting from Halifax we hang out with him. I have no problem increasing my calories none what so ever , I'm aiming for 2500 calories which I believe is equal if not more than what you eat (I think you eat around 2300) , my cardio is not excessive I do the same amount as YOU if not less , and my volume of weight training is about equal if not less than YOURS once again. I don't see why i should gain weight when I don't need to , you can only go by the stats I tell you , where my doctor can see me in person and see my body , weigh me etc. and say I'm in perfect health and I'm not suffering from lack of nurtrients or from a failing heart etc. So basically if your saying I have a problem , then how do you not? You exercise more and are more complusive over your diet and train harder and more than me. The difference is , is that I'm more fixated on my bump than what you are on yours , but what does that mean? Just because you have more self esteem or confidence in your apperance means nothing really , just your not as "shy" which I don't understand would make me such an unhealthy person.
 Please don't stop commenting on my diet and exercise , how am I suppos to learn , how am I suppos to improve without guidance , it's completely the opposite of your reasoning for why you want to stop commenting , right now I have no idea what to do for my ab exercises , and I also need more suggestions on how I can overcome this binging if whether the one cheat meal a week will be fine to try and beat this or if I should throw some stuff in here and there would be a better way to go about solving this problem.
 But if you chose not to respond then I can understand , I just hope you won't not because I "need an attention to feed a "sicknesss"" but because I need someone to guide me and teach me more ..


 P.S. just saw why you edited your post , and actually no I wouldn't ahve ignored those links , I read each and every one you gave me throughly , if you want you can throw the others at me and I'm not gonna ignore them ..why would you even assume this .. I thought you knew me better ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

Sigh..... 

:sad:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. I was thinking about it last night before going to bed , could it be the diruetic? Could it be taking away water my body needs and flushingout potassium and electrolightes , it would explaint he dizzyness and feeling like I was gonna pass out ..I thought I was gonna be fine but this morning when I woke up my head was just THROBING



The excessive HR is called 'cardiac drift' it occurs when you are dehyrated and you try to exercise - it is because your blood volume is MARKEDLY reduced and you can not pump enough blood around your body to full your exercise demands as well as fill the requirements of your vital organs (eg: heart, liver, kidney). Thus, your heart speeds up in excess of what it normally would to try to get that blood to your body (remember how I was explaining before that the outflow of blood from your heart is due to both heart RATE and the VOLUME ejected per pump? Well - if you take away the VOLUME via dehydration, then your heart has to try to make up the different via SPEED - hence 'super heart rate').... This is the reason why an athletes performance decreases if they are dehydrated (can't get the oxygen to their muscles to burn the fuel to feed their muscles so they can have the energy to run/swim/fight etc).

Depending on the diuretic you used (eg: whether it was a loop diuretic, if it was a potassium sparing diuretic etc) it can cause potassium leaching - which will cause two things: hypokalaemia (low potassium) and a concequential acidosis (it is complicated but when your potassium decreases markedly your body tries to 'make up the difference' that this causes in the electrolyte charge of your blood via releasing hydrogen from cells... this increases the hydrogen ions in your blood, which is what effects your blood pH - and this will cause you to have a LOW pH - or acidosis).

Hypokalaemia can also cause arrhythmia's and very rapid heart rate... If you already have this pre-disposition in your heart I am surprised you actually did not suffer a heart attack (predisposition + adrenaline from working out + severe dehydration + hypokalaemia = recipe for disaster).

Anyway - both the dehydration, acidosis and electrolyte abnormalities explain the dizziness, weakness and headache too. You needed that water to correctly flush toxic metabolites from protein breakdown out of your body - so you could have also had a build up of these in your blood which can also contribute to headaches...

The dehyration can also damage your kidneys if it is severe enough... 

And both dehydration and acidosis can make you want to puke...

Don't just drink a lot of water - this can actually make things worse. You need to restore your electrolytes as well and a multivitamin is not going to do that.. Consider going out and getting a sports drink/powder with electrolytes in it (you can get 'diet' ones so you would not have to have the sugars). A banana would help (high in potassium).


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

I am not going to comment on most of what you said but:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Emma ... I'm aiming for 2500 calories which I believe is equal if not more than what you eat (I think you eat around 2300) , my cardio is not excessive I do the same amount as YOU if not less , and my volume of weight training is about equal if not less than YOURS once again. I don't see why i should gain weight when I don't need to , you can only go by the stats I tell you , where my doctor can see me in person and see my body , weigh me etc. and say I'm in perfect health and I'm not suffering from lack of nurtrients or from a failing heart etc. So basically if your saying I have a problem , then how do you not? You exercise more and are more complusive over your diet and train harder and more than me. The difference is , is that I'm more fixated on my bump than what you are on yours , but what does that mean? Just because you have more self esteem or confidence in your apperance means nothing really , just your not as "shy" which I don't understand would make me such an unhealthy person.


Please do not turn around and start attacking me otherwise I will step out of this thread and posting to you altogether...

I am trying to help you and I don't need you to come back at me with 'but you do this so what is the difference?' type comments... There is no point in you turning around and trying to have a go at me, or trying to use what I do as a defence for your actions.

If you REALLY need me to explain the differences to you, I will, but I KNOW you are smart enough to see that there are HUGE differences between myself and you. 

Anyway, this is not about me tom - so I am not even going to address the specific comments you have made about me.... At the end of the day, it is about you and your attitude and outlook... So we are not going to get side-tracked.

You are obviously not READING my posts either - you are too busy thinking of things you can say to excuse your behaviour, or defend your actions, and you are not actually absorbing or taking notice of the contents of my posts and what I am trying to say.

Your point about 'making your friend' responsible for stopping your binges is a prime example. It is not up to her to correct this for you, you need to drive this change FROM WITHIN YOU! 

And you don't have to be an 'attention seeker' to want attention Tom. There is a huge difference...

Just think about things for a while ok instead of jumping up and down and getting all defensive...



> Please don't stop commenting on my diet and exercise , how am I suppos to learn , how am I suppos to improve without guidance , it's completely the opposite of your reasoning for why you want to stop commenting , right now I have no idea what to do for my ab exercises , and I also need more suggestions on how I can overcome this binging if whether the one cheat meal a week will be fine to try and beat this or if I should throw some stuff in here and there would be a better way to go about solving this problem.


I have TRIED to help you - but you DO NOT LISTEN!!! If I say something that possibly contradicts your thinking/beliefs then you seem to just put your fingers in your ears and sing "la laa laaaa" over the top of me!

If you TRULY want my help - then LET ME HELP YOU SO YOU CAN HELP YOURSELF - BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY ONLY YOU WILL SOLVE THIS.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sigh.....
> 
> :sad:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Emma , I couldn't understand why my heart heart was so high , then after I got home from being sick and feeling like I was gonna pass out and freezing like hell (swear to god I've never been so cold in my entire life , and I've walked in temepertaures so cold they actually had to cancel school ) i read this thread and it  all suddenly made sense
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41648
 I could have droped dead of a heart attack? ..well I guess A) I'm extremely lucky , or B) my heart isn't as damaged as what I thought it was , and maybe turning some of my HIIT sessions to 30 minute sessions of cardio is helping strengthen my heart  (would my plan about my cardio, if you read it, help to strengthen my heart or am I just wasting my time?).
  See for the last 3 weeks since xmas , with my "cheats" I usually gain about 8 pounds of water weight which leaves me feeling icky and stuff (am I the only one that bloats the hell up when there carrying water weight ) and it usually takes about 6 days to lose it or the majority of it , which I'm fine with ..but then after the 6 days it would be time for another "cheat" and I'm carrying around that 8 extra pounds again for another entire weeks , feeling bloated and stuffed and the cycle kept repaeating. So I thought well if I got a diruetic I could porbably lose it within 2-3 days , so I went to this herbal store and asked the lady working if she had any diruetics , she showed me some , and I asked her what would be the safest, she showed me this one brand in particular and in her words "This one is as safe as they come , it dosen't take away the bodys water that it needs and only gets rid of excess water , like the water your talking about that bloats you." So I THOUGHT it was safe , but I guess the warning sign would have been when the lady tried to get me to buy all this herbal tea (which she succeded , god I'm a push over) , I guess all she wanted me to do was buy her products..
 I'll go out after school to the mall before work today and look for the type of sports drink your talking about , I can either think that maybe GNC would have one , or in the health supplement section where I get my whey at my grocery store .., I'll also get a banana. I just thought the multivitamin/MINERAL (forgot to mention it was a meineral too  ) would help because it's got 80mg of potassium and such in it ..
 I'm feeling alot better today , aside from a very cloged up nose / throat and a slight headache , but theres this really bad flu going around so I think that might be contribuaiting to it.
 Once again thanks for the info , I really appricate it , probably more than you'll ever know.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am not going to comment on most of what you said but:
> 
> 
> Please do not turn around and start attacking me otherwise I will step out of this thread and posting to you altogether...
> ...


 I would never try and turn things around and try to make this about you , saying you have the problems, never ..
 I was just comparing  our training , it just seems weird that for some reason I'm so "sick" because I do a MODERATE amount of cardio - where as someone that doe sthe same amount as me or even more and there not , just because I have a past of poor eating and excessive exercise ..
 How is this amount of cardio excessive?
 3 days of the week - 10 minute session of SLOW-MODERATE intensity cardio before lifting as a WARM-UP to get my blood going , then a 5 minute session of HIIT cardio after my weights just to kinda end it.
 2 days of the week - 30 minutes of MODERATE intensity cardio  (don't even really break a sweat during this ) how is this excessive?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are obviously not READING my posts either - you are too busy thinking of things you can say to excuse your behaviour, or defend your actions, and you are not actually absorbing or taking notice of the contents of my posts and what I am trying to say.


 I am reading your posts , sometimes I sit there and read them 10 times , I read it throughly over and over, I sit back and "reflect" as you tell me.
 I was never giving you excuses as to my behavior but yet reasons , theres a difference. For every action or decision one makes in life there is a reason behind that action or decision. To study for an up coming test is a REASON is get a good mark on your test , you or anyone on this forum didn't start eating healthy or exercising properly just because one day they thought to themselves "Hey I think today I'll start reading about diet and exercise for no particular REASON" They did have a REASON because they wanted a healthier lifestyle , and they wanted to feel better about themselves or any other REASON that pushed them into doing what they did. But you didn't want to hear my reason behind my actions , you just focused mainly on the actions not caring wha tmy reason was. If someone came up to you and asked you "why do you eat the thigns you eat , why do you exercise the way you do" you don't just say , "O no reason I just do" is this making sense?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your point about 'making your friend' responsible for stopping your binges is a prime example. It is not up to her to correct this for you, you need to drive this change FROM WITHIN YOU!


 you tell me I isolate myself from others , so when I try to include someone into my life and confide in them , I suddenly need to stop and do things on my own?  Sorry not trying to be rude , but that dosen't make sense ..
 Anyways I am not relying on her to slove this problem of mine SOLELY , a great deal of this has to come from me , and like you said I have a strong willpower and I know if I try hard enough I CAN and WILL overcome this , but I do need someone there that can throw me back on the right road if I get side tracted so to speak.
 Sometimes people need to confide in others and rely on others and need their help because they can't solve things on there own , I have learned from the past you have to be careful of the people you rely on for these situations. I have helped her numerous times on her problems with her family, her depression etc. Not everyone can solve every problem soley on their own , they need help , they need a back up a resouce that is why there are counsellors or therapists out there for people who do not have someone that they can fully and 100% rely on , like I have my friend.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And you don't have to be an 'attention seeker' to want attention Tom. There is a huge difference...


 Ugh ..that sounds exactly like my precious counsellor , she just pulled out this huge book and said "Hmm well the only thing I can find to explain your condition is that you want attention form your family and friend because you feel un-noticed , either that or you were sexually abused or absued by your family as a child and now these dark experiences from your past are manifesting themselves into your eating disorder, so which is it?" without even having a full session with me , jsut talking she just wanted to jump on that. But I seriously don't want attention , even when I did have my eating disorder, I was not recieving attention from my peers or friends, as soon as I recieve attention i completely got "tongue tied" and my personality just shuts off , and I just sit their motionless saying close to nothing in order to get attention away from me , I hate attention or standing out in a crowd I hate it.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just think about things for a while ok instead of jumping up and down and getting all defensive...


 I have thought about things numerous times Emma ..look at things from my point of view , I have this girl from the internet whos never even seen me telling me I need to gain weight , then on the other hand I have my family docotor of 8 years whos done numerous exams and such on me over the years , knows how my body works , and saying I don't need to gain weight and that I'm fine.
 Then I have this BMI website
http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmicalc.htm
  telling me my BMI is 19.4 (5'8 and 127.5lbs) which is not underweight but actually normal weight exactly like what my doctor is telling me
 then I have this website 
http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/calc-bmi.htm
 telling me the EXACT same thing that my BMI is 19.4
 Then I have this website (an advanced one allowing me to say I'm MALE)
http://www.halls.md/body-mass-index/av.htm
 telling me ONCE AGAIN what my doctor is telling me that my BMI is 19.5 (this time ,a ctually higher than the others) and that I'm in a NORMAL bodyweight under the part for "decscription of body"
 I could keep finding more and more things telling you that I'm of normal weight if you want, but you want to think I'm underweight because I just don't want to add mass to my body.. , not that I'm scared of it , but because I don't want to , you know what if you want just to prove to you , I'll put on 3-5 pounds of PURE FAT if you want , just tell me how to go about it , just tell me that I need to eat that cake or that bag of chips of a regular basis , or increase my calories to 3000-4000 to do this and I'll do it , I'll do it Emma , just tell me how.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I have TRIED to help you - but you DO NOT LISTEN!!! If I say something that possibly contradicts your thinking/beliefs then you seem to just put your fingers in your ears and sing "la laa laaaa" over the top of me!


 and you do the same to me , everytime I prove to you that I'm not underweight (look at the above links) even for a MALE , everytime I set up a course of action to solve something it's not good enough for you and I sit here depressed becasue I'm afraid I'm losing a great friend , but you put your fingers in your ears every time I find something contradicting your ideas/beliefs and sing "la laa laaaa" over top of me ...why can't we just compormise here!..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you TRULY want my help - then LET ME HELP YOU SO YOU CAN HELP YOURSELF - BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY ONLY YOU WILL SOLVE THIS.


 I've asked for it ..I've given enough proff I'm of normal weight , but I'm willing ot compromise and put on 3-5lbs of FAT just to prove to you I'm not some anorexic sick child that you seem to think I am.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2005)

Gwad, i dont know where to start!! But i feel we are going round and round in circles. We tell you whats not ideal for you and you come back with reasoning to justify your actions. Just as the example about smokers that was in my last post. No one said that being at the lower end of the scale was very bad but it is not ideal. You would be much better off with a higher weight (with a low bf, of course).

*Firstly*, do you know what it feels like to be raped? or be in an accident and end up in a wheelchair? i guess you do. So do i. But neither of us has experienced it, yet we are able to understand, though we may not know COMPLETELY how it feels, we can Still understand. ANY educated person with common sense will be able to understand. So, you need to stop with the 'you dont understand me because you havent been there ..' type of comments. OK?

*Secondly*, If you need help, as you admitted in needing so, then get professional help.

*Try the 'Kids Help Phone' Tel:1-800-668-6868 or www.kidshelpphone.ca *

Nice of your friend to help you, but you need someone experienced in that field.

*Thirdly*, i agree the counsellor that you spoke to did not give adequate attention from what you exaplained. That does not mean ALL counsellors are bad. So try the help phone that i mentioned above.

*Fourth*, if one person says something and another unrelated person says the same thing, there MUST be some truth to it. Just because it is not what you want to hear and dont agree, dosent make it false. DIFFERENT PEOPLE SAYING THE SAME THING INDICATES THERE IS SOME TRUTH IN WHAT IS BEING SAID WEATHER YOU LIKE WHAT IS BEING SAID OR NOT.

*Fifth*. Dont listen to a shopkeeper about what is good for you. They are basically sales persons and not qualified nutritionisis. Just because they work there, it dosent make them qualified. I have mentioned this to you before. Always start by saying 'i would like to get some information ...' . Take the info verberal or written and DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH BEFORE YOU BUY.

*Sixth*. I have also mentioned you DONT need all this stuff that you keep taking and are doing. Quite often LESS IS MORE.

*Seventh*. If you want to improve your heart, then do that. Dont try a whole bunch of stuff at the same time.  Pick ONE priority and stick to it. You are tripping over yourself with improving your heart, cutting, carb cycling, supplements for waterweight .. etc. Pick one prioroty and work at it. Anything that hinders your goal must be changed or removed!

*Eighth*. Pointing fingers back at others will not help you. We are here to help you. If you dont want it, Just say so. So my pointing things out to you, it is for your own benifit. We do not gain from it in any way, except we will be happy for you that you have improved.

*Ninth*.





> you tell me I isolate myself from others , so when I try to include someone into my life and confide in them , I suddenly need to stop and do things on my own?  Sorry not trying to be rude , but that dosen't make sense ..


 Including someone and confiding in a friend is fine. BUT that does not mean that you have to get them to do your work for you. Be friends. Have a good time. Confide in them, if you feel they are trustworthy. It is one thing to ask for help, but sooner or later you need to do your own shit yourself. Having a friend does not mean you can pile on your baggage onto them. Thats what Emma is saying.

Besides you DONT have to tell your friends that you are gay, if you dont want to. Who you want to go to bed with is your business and no ones elses. It is not necessary to be out, proud and loud about it. That is a personal choice. You dont need to tell them hoping they might accept you more or whatever. You can spend your life in the closet or be out to all. My personal philisophy is that 'it is nobody elses business unless *I* want them to know, as it is *MY *business'.

*Tenth*. Everyone is not an extrovert. I am quite shy myself and generally speak when i am spoken to especially in groups where i dont know the others. Some people are extroverted as it is a use for their insecurities and others and cool and calm because they are confident of themselves, not because they are shy or scared. So being shy or bold is a personality trait that only you can work on depending on what you want to be.

*Eleventh*. WHATEVER we have said had been repeated for the past months. If you feel that we are wrong and that you are not doing anything wrong and that you weight is ok as per your doc and all the sites you have seen, why dont you email that help site above and explain your stats and goals and ask for an opinion?

*Twelve*. I had asked you to troll some fitness sites and show me some of pics of guys in your age group and height. Pics of whom you would like to look like and are willing to do what it takes to look like that. Not pics that you admire. Show us the pics (along with weight and possibly a link to more info) as i would like to get a better idea of what you have in mind. It will help me understand you better.

*Thirteen*.





> Angina -In simplest terms, angina means chest pain. This *pain usually occurs during exercise or emotional stress*. Angina means *the heart is warning the body that it's working too hard*.
> http://www.healthyontario.com/english/features_details.asp?channel_id=0&aggregate_id=86&text_id=298


Some more info for you:


> Eating Disorders
> Eating disorders have increased in frequency as a consequence of *society's emphasis and preoccupation with thinness. *
> .....
> They also have a *distorted personal body image and a fear of fatness and weight gain.*
> ...


More..


> Do you really need to lose weight?
> ....
> The Body Mass Index (BMI) is a good way to see if you have a healthy weight. There are many BMI calculators available through the Internet. Men and women between the ages of 20 and 65 can use the BMI. However, *it doesn't apply to* pregnant or breast-feeding women, *very muscular people or endurance athletes*.
> ...


So if you are a couch potato, then take the BMI as gospel truth. Else STOP LOOKING AT IT AND SAYING THAT I AM WITHIN MY HEALTHY RANGE.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope all of this does something. It's been 64 pages of the same thing over and over and over again. Somebody has to do something, or there are going to be 64 more pages...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 13, 2005)

And by do something, I mean, make a proactive change. Do something productive.  SOmething that you're comfortable with, that's going to benefit you emotionally and physically. Not one at the expense of the other. I really wish none of this was a problem for you, and you could just look in a reality mirror, see YOU the way we all SEE you and have a complete 180 about face. That is my wish for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I hope all of this does something. It's been 64 pages of the same thing over and over and over again.


Thats what i am getting at. Besides if things dont happen by a reasonable time, it will never happen. And this has been going on for several months now.

Personally i never spend so much time on working with one 'project'. If something dosent work, i either give it up and move on or get tough and make changes. Everything else is a waste of time. I have explained myself in great detail, but it is upto him to see the light.

As i mentioned earlier, it is like telling a smoker to quit smoking becuase it is bad. If they dont want to do it, they wont and will come up with every excuse to support their habit.


			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Somebody has to do something, or there are going to be 64 more pages...


Only HE can do anything about it. And it will happen only if he wants to. We can only help/inform/and try to convince him. but if he dosent want to make positive changes, then no one can do it and nothing will happen. we cant tie him to a chair and force feed him or make him exercise at gunpoint. He has the greater responsibility towards himself.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok don't start critizing me for the following replies and such as I will post later a "recovery" plan , so just bear with me ..


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Gwad, i dont know where to start!! But i feel we are going round and round in circles. We tell you whats not ideal for you and you come back with reasoning to justify your actions. Just as the example about smokers that was in my last post. No one said that being at the lower end of the scale was very bad but it is not ideal. You would be much better off with a higher weight (with a low bf, of course).


 You guys weren't telling me that I was on the low end of my scale , you were telling me I was underweight , not on the low healthy end , just underweight , I've been told numerous time "Stop fooling yourself your underweight and you know it" , thats the feedback I was getting.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Firstly*, do you know what it feels like to be raped? or be in an accident and end up in a wheelchair? i guess you do. So do i. But neither of us has experienced it, yet we are able to understand, though we may not know COMPLETELY how it feels, we can Still understand. ANY educated person with common sense will be able to understand. So, you need to stop with the 'you dont understand me because you havent been there ..' type of comments. OK?


 Did I say you guys don't understand me? ..sorry if I did I might have been caught up in the moment or just basically that  not you guys don't understand me but I FEEL like you don't and I FELT alone.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Secondly*, If you need help, as you admitted in needing so, then get professional help.
> 
> *Try the 'Kids Help Phone' Tel:1-800-668-6868 or www.kidshelpphone.ca *
> 
> Nice of your friend to help you, but you need someone experienced in that field.


 I don't know if I could call someplace like that , I know there meant for help but ..I'd feel so uncomfortable opening up to some stranger on the phone , and I wouldn't even know where to begin ..
 Me and My friend have both been through alot and have helped each other through so much ..I just feel comfortable talking to her about ANYTHING and she feels the same way and we sit down and access our problems and figure out ways ot solve them together , I'd be lost without her.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Thirdly*, i agree the counsellor that you spoke to did not give adequate attention from what you exaplained. That does not mean ALL counsellors are bad. So try the help phone that i mentioned above.


 I know that not ALL counsellors are bad , just the ones in my town because there so uneducated , like I've said before they used me as a guinea pig becuase  they have NEVER dealt with anyone with an eating disorder and could only go by the traditonal "you were abused crap"



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Fourth*, if one person says something and another unrelated person says the same thing, there MUST be some truth to it. Just because it is not what you want to hear and dont agree, dosent make it false. DIFFERENT PEOPLE SAYING THE SAME THING INDICATES THERE IS SOME TRUTH IN WHAT IS BEING SAID WEATHER YOU LIKE WHAT IS BEING SAID OR NOT.


 Yes I know ...but look at both sides to this , my doctor and those websites have all told me my weight is fine , so wouldn't there be truth to that?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Fifth*. Dont listen to a shopkeeper about what is good for you. They are basically sales persons and not qualified nutritionisis. Just because they work there, it dosent make them qualified. I have mentioned this to you before. Always start by saying 'i would like to get some information ...' . Take the info verberal or written and DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH BEFORE YOU BUY.


 I'll do that for now on or talk with a pharmist about what I'm buying , someone I can trust and not someone looking for a quick sale.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Sixth*. I have also mentioned you DONT need all this stuff that you keep taking and are doing. Quite often LESS IS MORE.


 I just thought the diruetics would help witht he water bloat , but I'll suck it up and drink more water if need be.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Seventh*. If you want to improve your heart, then do that. Dont try a whole bunch of stuff at the same time. Pick ONE priority and stick to it. You are tripping over yourself with improving your heart, cutting, carb cycling, supplements for waterweight .. etc. Pick one prioroty and work at it. Anything that hinders your goal must be changed or removed!


 I will be posting a "recovery" post later



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Eighth*. Pointing fingers back at others will not help you. We are here to help you. If you dont want it, Just say so. So my pointing things out to you, it is for your own benifit. We do not gain from it in any way, except we will be happy for you that you have improved.


 My intentions were not to point fingers at Emma , but rather compare our cardio , and why I am doing excessive cardio while she is not.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Ninth*. Including someone and confiding in a friend is fine. BUT that does not mean that you have to get them to do your work for you. Be friends. Have a good time. Confide in them, if you feel they are trustworthy. It is one thing to ask for help, but sooner or later you need to do your own shit yourself. Having a friend does not mean you can pile on your baggage onto them. Thats what Emma is saying.


 I would never pile my baggage on her .. we never do anything uncomfortable or would risk the other ..she's like my sister , I consider her my family.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Besides you DONT have to tell your friends that you are gay, if you dont want to. Who you want to go to bed with is your business and no ones elses. It is not necessary to be out, proud and loud about it. That is a personal choice. You dont need to tell them hoping they might accept you more or whatever. You can spend your life in the closet or be out to all. My personal philisophy is that 'it is nobody elses business unless *I* want them to know, as it is *MY *business'.


 I've only told one person that I'm gay , noone else , and thats probably how it'll stay for a long long time untill after I move out and get alife of my own ..I wish everyone had such an "open" view ont he subject as you do , but some people can be so narrow minded and reject anything there not acustomed to or familiar with.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Tenth*. Everyone is not an extrovert. I am quite shy myself and generally speak when i am spoken to especially in groups where i dont know the others. Some people are extroverted as it is a use for their insecurities and others and cool and calm because they are confident of themselves, not because they are shy or scared. So being shy or bold is a personality trait that only you can work on depending on what you want to be.


 I could never be bold , just never I can't have a room focusing in on me , even if a teacher mentions my name so everyone stares at me for a second then I kinda freak out inside , I seriously got some social anxiety issues.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Eleventh*. WHATEVER we have said had been repeated for the past months. If you feel that we are wrong and that you are not doing anything wrong and that you weight is ok as per your doc and all the sites you have seen, why dont you email that help site above and explain your stats and goals and ask for an opinion?


 Just look at it from my point , I have a doctor whos monitored my weight and such and he's fine with it , fine! ..but I'm tired with arguing about this topic , *I *know my body and what it can handle , but like I said it dosen't matter as I will explain later in my "recovery" post .



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Twelve*. I had asked you to troll some fitness sites and show me some of pics of guys in your age group and height. Pics of whom you would like to look like and are willing to do what it takes to look like that. Not pics that you admire. Show us the pics (along with weight and possibly a link to more info) as i would like to get a better idea of what you have in mind. It will help me understand you better.


 I haven't really been able to find pictures of the guys I want to look like , most are way too bulky and thick for me , but basically what I want is my body I have now , except minus the bump , more defintion and toned muscle without adding MASS and a more overall "ripped" look ..but I don't think that's possible is it? you can "define" muscles but only make them larger and add mass to your body ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Thirteen*.
> Some more info for you:
> 
> More..
> ...


 Thanks for the info ..
 um how would endurance exercise affect my BMI? as I don't have alot of muscle on me .. I don't understand that...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

*Jan 12*

*Training *- Just rest ..should ahve been a bi / tri day 


*Diet -* 
               Meal 1 - Whey, oats , apple , unsweetned soy milk
Meal 2 - Whey , meusli , apple
       Meal 3 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
       Meal 4 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
       Meal 5 - Protein bar , lfiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar
                Meal 6 - same as Meal 3
     meal 7 - Salad, dressing , vinnegar , tuna , fishies
 Meal 8 - CC (couldn't get to sleep ..stayed awake in bed for 3 hours and said this was ridcoulous , so I went up stairs and had another meal ..)

Wow , eight meals  anyways ..
 Well today was the day I woke up and felt like death , i was thinking that maybe I should jsut eat fiber 1 and soy milk today with some whey because all I literally did ALL day was sleep / lay in bed ...then I thought , nah I'd be to hungry , besides fuck that shit I want my normal foods 
 I probably could have worked out later on in the day as I was feelign ebtter , but I didn't , just felt like my body probably needed the rest anyways so I took advantage of it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

*Jan 13*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm - up / Chest / 5 minute HIIT
*Shock Chest - *Bench Press*72.5lbs* 2x10 , 1x9.25 
 DB Fly - *20lbs* 1x9 , 1x7 *rest* 2 more reps , *17.5lbs* 1x10
 Bent Arm DB Pullover - *37.5lbs* 1x10 *hurt shoulders , alot * , *35lbs* 2x10
 Incline DB Press - *22.5lbs* 1x10 , 1x9.5 , *20lbs* 1x10

*Diet -* 
                Meal 1 - Whey, oats , pear, unsweetned soy milk
*post workout* - Whey , meusli , apple
        Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
        Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
        Meal 4 - Protein bar , lfiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar
                 Meal 5 - same as Meal 2 with a large banana and 710ml of powerade, vinnegar
      meal 6 - Tuna , vinnegar , fishies


Well I was feeling like crap today but I still exercised as it's really just my head ..but then as the day went through I started feeling sick all throughout my body. I knew I needed some potassuim and elctros
 So after school I went out to the grocery store and serached for a sugar free powerade basically ..the only thing i could find was this calorie free green tea energy drink , so I went to the PHARMASICT and asked if this woul dhelp replinish electolights as weel as Powerade , so she looked at it , talked it over with her co-worker and they came back telling me that Powerade would be ALOT more effective , so becasue MY HELATH IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN 70G OF SUGAR I went and bought the gatorade and had a banana with it along with ym normal meal ..so I probably ate 80-90G of sugar in one sitting  but I don't give a rats ass , I'm feeling so much better now


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

Your getting some great help, it would be absolutely insane to not take the advice.  By the way, what are you goals?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

*Recovery Plan*

I've decidede to re-priortize my life and my health , I'm gonna make a recovery plan and this is where I need all the moral support and suggestions from you guys as I can get , I'm serious about this , but I will need some help , I know it's up to me at the end of the day , but I need someone to steer me on the right path with all your knowledge and have an "outsiders" views on my actions where as I justifiy my actions. Please don't give up on me just just yet ..

*Short term Plan/goals:*


Put on 3-5 pounds of pure fat , making sure it's fat and not water weight which will make me 130.5l - 135.5lbs aas my weight is now somewhere between 127.5- 130lbs   
Getting my urges for junk food and binges under control 

Strengthen my heart through my cardio plan , and also by putting on some fat as I'm sure being at 6% isn't helping matters.   
Try and get Emma to tell me a *proper* ab regiem , that will isolate my abs if she's willing to help me once again ..   
Try and re-patch my relationships will you all ....wow that sounds really gay  
 I've looked back on the last three weeks , were I *binged* and the difference between my last one and why I threw up .. I came to the conculsion that basically the difference was is that the first 2 cheats I allowed throughout the course of an ENTIRE DAY , whereas my other binge I tried fitting all into ONE MEAL becasue I wanted the taste of everything after denying myself of everything for so long , no mind you overall I probably ate the same AMOUNT of food but I did not make myself throw up afterwards. So my plan to get my binges and cravings under control are every Sat and Sun to have a Cheat DAY , similar to what I ate on xmas and the week after that , mind you this is still alot of food , and would be considered a binge BUT as time passes I will get rid of my craving for wanting everything and naturally start eating less junk , espically on Sun as it will be following Sat and i will be bloated and not want junk even though I'm craving it , it'll teach me to go with how my stomach is feeling and my hunger signals. Now throughout the course of this I will hopefully gain the 3-5lbs of fat , on my other days where I'm not cheating I'll eat 2300-2500 calories.
 My cardio plan for those who do not know it , is that for 2 sessions fo my cardio instead of doing the traditonal 15 minutes of HIIT I'll be doing 30 minutes of moderate cardio as after 35 minutes my heart starts to hurt , every 3 weeks I will increase the time by 5 minutes untill I can reach 60 mins. without my heart hurting , if I increase by 5 minutes and my heart still hurts for that time then I'll go back to what I had previously for another 2 weeks.

 How does all that sound?

*Long Term goal:* 


Go on a cut using the Lipoderm   
Cut will NOT be carb cycling   
Will cut untill I'm back to 127.5lbs - 130lbs hoepfully with the combination of stomach vacuums and lipo I will get rid of my bump. 
 Now I know what your thinking that this is *COMPLETELY COUNTER ACTIVE *to my short term goals , but keep reading ..

*LONGER (??) TERM GOAL:
* 

Will bulk up to 140lbs , no less   
Work on my social anxiety and try and stop caring what others think 
 Now I *WILL BULK UP TO 140LBS , NOT 136.5 , NOT 139LBS , BUT 140LBS  *I will look at how my body looks from there , if I think what I'm seeing I'll continue my bulk to 150lbs , not I like it then I'll maintain at 140lbs , if I don't then I'll go back to 127.5-130lbs , and you will not be able to say I never tried as this will be my second time bulking , I will see how I like my body , I'm willing to try going ot 140lbs again , no matter how bad I think I start looking I will reach 140lbs from there I'll decide what to do.



 How does all this sound? Is there anything I should try different , am I on my way back to a healthy me? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ..I'm tired of all this fighting going on between me and everyone I'll listen to you, I really need you guys to help me start myself int he right direction , from there I'll push myself through no matter how dark and scary things get ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your getting some great help, it would be absolutely insane to not take the advice. By the way, what are you goals?


 I know I'm getting some great help , I just hope I'm not to late to accept it ..

 I just finishe dposting my goals , long thing to read , but hopefully someone will and tell me what they think of it


----------



## Stu (Jan 13, 2005)

why would you want to put on 5 pounds of pure fat and then follow it up with a cut - kind of counter productive wouldn't you say?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

I skimmed through it, will read after I post this, but are you wanting to be as big as you want to or are you just trying to lift the occasional weights and have good cardiovascular endurance?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> why would you want to put on 5 pounds of pure fat and then follow it up with a cut - kind of counter productive wouldn't you say?


 I knew someone was gonna say that 
 Ok - basically right  now I have this bump of fat on my lower abs because my body is being stubborn and won't get rid of it , even being at around 6% body fat  so I've been looking into lipoderm in order ot solve this porblem , but it can only work in a while in a negative calroie position ..well my weight isn't high enough for a cut so my idea is basically gain some fat , then go on a cut USING the lipoderm and hopefully the fat will be taking away at least a little bit from my bump and leave some fat evenly portioned on my body.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I skimmed through it, will read after I post this, but are you wanting to be as big as you want to or are you just trying to lift the occasional weights and have good cardiovascular endurance?


 Basically the body I want is to be the same mass wise but without that bump of fat , and more defined and toned msucles , giving me a more ripped look , I know this is impossible or at least I think it is , in order to slightly acheive this I will have to add mass so I'll try it out see how I look and go from there , see if I like it better.
 the cardio plan is because my heart has become weak from me being anorexic/bulemic last year and it never fully recovered , I can run for 35 minutes before having ot stop due to chest pains , or even while lifting I'll get chest pains where my entire chest kind of tightens and puts a pressure on my heart , so my goal is to build up my heart's strength.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2005)

I would love to reply tonight... But I'll have to reply tomorrow tom. I need to sleep.

sorry.


----------



## Stu (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I knew someone was gonna say that
> Ok - basically right  now I have this bump of fat on my lower abs because my body is being stubborn and won't get rid of it , even being at around 6% body fat  so I've been looking into lipoderm in order ot solve this porblem , but it can only work in a while in a negative calroie position ..well my weight isn't high enough for a cut so my idea is basically gain some fat , then go on a cut USING the lipoderm and hopefully the fat will be taking away at least a little bit from my bump and leave some fat evenly portioned on my body.



Are you sure its fat? at 6% id be surprised if it was

could just be the way your built


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok don't start critizing me for the following replies and such as I will post later a "recovery" plan , so just bear with me ..


Will comment on your recovery plan in the next post..



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> You guys weren't telling me that I was on the low end of my scale , you were telling me I was underweight , not on the low healthy end , just underweight , I've been told numerous time "Stop fooling yourself your underweight and you know it" , thats the feedback I was getting.


 'Underweight' for someone doing the level of activity that you are doing. See link/explanation about bmi/exercise below.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Did I say you guys don't understand me? ..sorry if I did I might have been caught up in the moment or just basically that  not you guys don't understand me but I FEEL like you don't and I FELT alone.


If you were alone, you would be the only one in this journal. Just because people dont agree with you, it dosent make them your enemy. You are not alone. We are here for you. But not if you keep pushing us away and doing yourself to death.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't know if I could call someplace like that , I know there meant for help but ..I'd feel so uncomfortable opening up to some stranger on the phone , and I wouldn't even know where to begin ..


If Jiam, Emma or Myself we on the other end of the phone, would you be comfortable calling? I guess so. Coz you have developed a rapport with us. Similarly, try and develop a rapport with a counsellor there which will make it comfortable to talk to them. Besides when i grew up and where i come from there is/was no such help.

Emma is right, you dont really pay too much attention to the info/links being given to you. I guess you really didnt bother to browse that site properly. I say this because there is a way to contact a counsellor online . But both times i mentioned this site you said you didnt want to call, and didnt even consider/mention online help.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Me and My friend have both been through alot and have helped each other through so much ..I just feel comfortable talking to her about ANYTHING and she feels the same way and we sit down and access our problems and figure out ways ot solve them together , I'd be lost without her.


Getting professional and experienced help does not make her a lesser friend. She can still be your friend.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know that not ALL counsellors are bad , just the ones in my town because there so uneducated , like I've said before they used me as a guinea pig becuase  they have NEVER dealt with anyone with an eating disorder and could only go by the traditonal "you were abused crap"


So why dont you try that site? they are speifically set up to deal with issues of kids/young persons.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes I know ...but look at both sides to this , my doctor and those websites have all told me my weight is fine , so wouldn't there be truth to that?


Does you doctor know the level of exercise and kind of diets and suppliments you are doing? i guess not. Tell him what you are upto and i am sure he will change his opinion. As for the sites, i showed you that BMI is for the average couch potato (more info below). If you were going by that info, make sure you are informed about it. You didnt bother to really inform yourself on it. If you did, you would have been aware that muscluar persons, athletes .. etc do not accurately fit into it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll do that for now on or talk with a pharmist about what I'm buying , someone I can trust and not someone looking for a quick sale.


Good thinking.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just thought the diruetics would help witht he water bloat , but I'll suck it up and drink more water if need be.


ok. Dont do drastic stuff. It IS hard work maintaining a good body. Noone said it is a bed of roses. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My intentions were not to point fingers at Emma , but rather compare our cardio , and why I am doing excessive cardio while she is not.


Did you realise that ...
She is Female and you are male?
She is 5'6" and you are 5'8"
She is not a teenager and you are still in your growing years?
She has years of experience and knowledge and you are just getting started out?
So if you want to compare, then you first need to get a sex change, shrink down a couple of inches, grow up by several years instantly and download a shitload of exeperience and knolwdge into your brain first. Then you will be on and equal level to do a comparison.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I would never pile my baggage on her .. we never do anything uncomfortable or would risk the other ..she's like my sister , I consider her my family.


Thats good. No one is superman so asking for help when needed is fine. BUT eventually you must do most of your stuff yourself and not rely on another person constantly.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've only told one person that I'm gay , noone else , and thats probably how it'll stay for a long long time untill after I move out and get alife of my own ..I wish everyone had such an "open" view ont he subject as you do , but some people can be so narrow minded and reject anything there not acustomed to or familiar with.


This is the 21st century and we are in a developed country and people still behave like that. Homophobia, racism ... etc still exist in this day and age.. sad but true. People are always resistant to any change. Be it socially or personally. People cannot change unless they want to do so or it is forced on them.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I could never be bold , just never I can't have a room focusing in on me , even if a teacher mentions my name so everyone stares at me for a second then I kinda freak out inside , I seriously got some social anxiety issues.


I was shy at your age as well though i didnt have social anxiety. I would rather stay quite to be 'invisible' than attract attention. People have different personalaties and there are lots of things that can be worked on and changed. But only YOU can do that. You just need to work at it. No one is saying that you need to become the star attraction or the life of the party. Some people have those traits others dont. But work towards developing a confidence in yourself in dealing with people. As i have explained earlier, your circle of friends will change. eventually you will go to work in a place with people you have never met. You MUST learn how to deal with strangers. 

Again, if you had bothered to browse that site properly, you would have noticed that they do have a link for  Anxiety and Panic 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *I *know my body and what it can handle ,


Not really. coz if you were so aware if your body, you would not exercise until you got chest pains, or binge until you threw up ...etc.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I haven't really been able to find pictures of the guys I want to look like , most are way too bulky and thick for me , but basically what I want is my body I have now , except minus the bump , more defintion and toned muscle without adding MASS and a more overall "ripped" look ..but I don't think that's possible is it? you can "define" muscles but only make them larger and add mass to your body ..


What do you think of the guy whose link i posted in your journal a while ago? You saw his pics. Do you think he is too big? too thick? or what? tell me, coz i want to understand what kind of body you have in mind as a goal.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info ..
> um how would endurance exercise affect my BMI? as I don't have alot of muscle on me .. I don't understand that...


I dont completly know how being an endurance athelete effects bmi, but it does. Maybe Emma can explain that to you or you could post a thread. BUT ...


> Low body mass index, physical work capacity and physical activity levels
> In *a normal population* the distribution of body mass index (BMI) is such that a certain proportion of the population is *likely to be at low values without necessarily being malnourished*. However, *although they may have low BMIs without being malnourished, they could certainly be physiologically and physically disadvantaged*. An attempt is made to dissect out the probability of work capacity and physical activity being influenced by changes occurring in the human body with diminishing BMI.
> 
> The conclusion reached is therefore that before physical activity is affected, the BMI would probably have to be 17 or less, although it is possible that work capacity might be reduced before this level is reached. In any case, *work requiring the use of the body mass* - such as carrying loads, digging or shovelling earth or coal, pulling or cycling a rickshaw, stone splitting etc. - *would impose a greater stress on people of low BMI*.


Hope the above gives you some understanding.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've decidede to re-priortize my life and my health , I'm gonna make a recovery plan and  ..


I am going to comment very briefly on this as i am sure Emma can give you a better feedback on it.

I dont like the 'put on fat' idea. I suggest put on muscle as there may be some fat gains along the way. Dont focus on fat gains. focus on muscle gains.

Planned cheat day/meal is a good idea.

I suggest to go with the long term plan and bulk to 140. Only then consider any cut, if necessary. Do a slow bulk. I am sure you WILL like yourself at 140-150 and with a decent bf that bump will likely be gone. While you are on a bulk, dont expect to look like a fitness model. A bit of pudge is expected, if it happens.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would love to reply tonight... But I'll have to reply tomorrow tom. I need to sleep.
> 
> sorry.



 no problem I bet your wiped , after having two chaotic days in a row


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Are you sure its fat? at 6% id be surprised if it was
> 
> could just be the way your built



I thought it was lose skin , so I thought I needed a tummy tuck , went to doctors told me that because I have wide hips my body stores ALL of it's fat in that particular area , even when I get older and if I get overweight I'll be one of those people with thin everything except I'll have apot belly casue all my fat is stored in my stomach


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If Jiam, Emma or Myself we on the other end of the phone, would you be comfortable calling? I guess so. Coz you have developed a rapport with us. Similarly, try and develop a rapport with a counsellor there which will make it comfortable to talk to them. Besides when i grew up and where i come from there is/was no such help.


 no I wouldn't have  , I got to know you guys first ..this si my journal where I share my feelings and such ..I just don't know it would be weird adn uncomfortable..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Emma is right, you dont really pay too much attention to the info/links being given to you. I guess you really didnt bother to browse that site properly. I say this because there is a way to contact a counsellor online . But both times i mentioned this site you said you didnt want to call, and didnt even consider/mention online help.


 I do pay attention to the links ...just not that one because although I enjoy the suggestion I just don't like counsellors , I just don't I don't feel comfortable being anyalized over every little thing I say and habinh notes taken of what I'm saying to later be analized .. I just don't..thank you fo rthe idea though I appreciate it




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Does you doctor know the level of exercise and kind of diets and suppliments you are doing? i guess not. Tell him what you are upto and i am sure he will change his opinion. As for the sites, i showed you that BMI is for the average couch potato (more info below). If you were going by that info, make sure you are informed about it. You didnt bother to really inform yourself on it. If you did, you would have been aware that muscluar persons, athletes .. etc do not accurately fit into it.


 My doctor knows I lift weights and do cardio on a regular basis and he thinks it's great , and he still dosen't have a problem with my weight , o well I'm tired arguing over that , it dosen't matter anyways as I'll be gaining either way.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Did you realise that ...
> She is Female and you are male?
> She is 5'6" and you are 5'8"
> She is not a teenager and you are still in your growing years?
> ...


 I was just trying to point out that there are people that do more cardio than me , or an equal amount and that I don't go overboard with my cardio which was the general feeling I thought you were getting at , it was never my intention to put both of us on a pedestal and be considered equals were two very different people.






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is the 21st century and we are in a developed country and people still behave like that. Homophobia, racism ... etc still exist in this day and age.. sad but true. People are always resistant to any change. Be it socially or personally. People cannot change unless they want to do so or it is forced on them.


 which gives me more reason to hate people j/k




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I was shy at your age as well though i didnt have social anxiety. I would rather stay quite to be 'invisible' than attract attention. People have different personalaties and there are lots of things that can be worked on and changed. But only YOU can do that. You just need to work at it. No one is saying that you need to become the star attraction or the life of the party. Some people have those traits others dont. But work towards developing a confidence in yourself in dealing with people. As i have explained earlier, your circle of friends will change. eventually you will go to work in a place with people you have never met. You MUST learn how to deal with strangers.


 See I'm very shy when meeting new people for the first time , or when someone I don't know personally is focusing in on me (eg. in a classroom, public speaking) but I deal with it , barely but I deal. Now if it's a group of people I KNOW then it's a completely different story , I then become the life of the party and people focuse in on me.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Again, if you had bothered to browse that site properly, you would have noticed that they do have a link for  Anxiety and Panic


 I've arleady talked to counsellors for that , I've even taking zoloft to help it , but it hasn't work this is something I need to learn how to cope with. 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Not really. coz if you were so aware if your body, you would not exercise until you got chest pains, or binge until you threw up ...etc.


 Actually I could tell when I was pushing too hard or about 5 minutes before my ehart would hurt , but I just didn't care that extra 10 minutes of cardio was more important  but I don't think that way anymore 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> What do you think of the guy whose link i posted in your journal a while ago? You saw his pics. Do you think he is too big? too thick? or what? tell me, coz i want to understand what kind of body you have in mind as a goal.


 Yes he was too big and too thick , too much mass , and me and him are built very similar , espically around the upper body ..that why I'm scared to bulk casue I know eventually I will end up looking like that and I don't want to ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont completly know how being an endurance athelete effects bmi, but it does. Maybe Emma can explain that to you or you could post a thread. BUT ...
> 
> Hope the above gives you some understanding.


 Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am going to comment very briefly on this as i am sure Emma can give you a better feedback on it.
> 
> I dont like the 'put on fat' idea. I suggest put on muscle as there may be some fat gains along the way. Dont focus on fat gains. focus on muscle gains.


 I would normally agree with you ..but not in my case ..
 Remeber Ive been hovering around under 10% bodyfat for over a year now , god only knows what my bodyfat was when I was 105 lbs, then it went up to whatever I was when I was 120lbs (gym said 5% , you estimated around 8%) then I bulked and finished the bulk at 8% , now I'm at 6% ..it's taken a toll on my body staying this low for so long , dosen't the heart need a certain amount of fat to help strengthen it? My goal is to be at least 10% bodyfat ..
 Also I'm not worried about fat I'll put on druing my bulk as it will be next to NOTHING , remeber I can't eat alot of clean foods on a DAILY basis , so I usually bulk gaining .25 - .5 lbs a week ..fat gain will be VERY MINIMUAL , last bulk I gained 16.5lbs and still had a 8% bodyfat.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Planned cheat day/meal is a good idea.


 My plan dealing with that is this ..
 Basically I think the majority of my binging tendency's come from being so restrictive for so long (did you know that 2 weeks ago I had my first slice of pizza in over a year?) that once I give myself permission to eat this stuff I lose control , absoulet control and I no longer listen to my body and how full i am. Now on Saturdays I'll be eating alot , and I mean alot, but the real recovery will come on Sun , giving myself permission to eat this food again , BUT I will be so stuffed from sat I won't want it and therefore I will learn to once again listen to how my body is feeling while eating this junk ..make sense?



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I suggest to go with the long term plan and bulk to 140. Only then consider any cut, if necessary. Do a slow bulk. I am sure you WILL like yourself at 140-150 and with a decent bf that bump will likely be gone. While you are on a bulk, dont expect to look like a fitness model. A bit of pudge is expected, if it happens.


 You have to remember that I did go on a bulk before and made it to 136.5lbs ...through a combination of the bloating and weighted ab exercise that "bump" was so prominent that I was disgusted to look at myslef , horrifide. So my plan is , is to cut and use that lipoderm hopefulyl gettting rid of some of that bump (it's actually already staring to SLIGHTY go away as I've learn the PROPER techinque of stomahc vacumms and have been doing them for only 5 ddays now and am starting ot notice a difference) so that during my bulk I'm not gonna have such a bad looking stomach and will be able to deal and not scare myself off from bulking ..make sense?

 P.S. is stomach vacuums the way you get that "concave stomach ab" look , I only notice it in a few bodybuilders , such as Arnold , is that because they pratice stomach vacuums?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 14, 2005)

*Training *- 30 minute cardio - / Abs / Pilates
*Cardio Distance -  *13Km ..thats around 6-7 miles I think 
*Abs -*okay ..had no idea what to do for these as I'm threw with high rep shit that does nothing ..so this is what I did
  Bridge - held for 30 secs
  Bridge with one leg crossed over - held for 30seconds
  Bridge with one leg extended - held for 15 secs
  Bridge using ball - 30 secs
  Bridge using ball one leg over - 10 second ..before I fell 
  Brdge using ball one leg extended - 15 secs
  Hover - 30 seconds
  Hover on toes - 30 seconds
  Hover on toes with on leg up - 30 seconds
  Hover on ball - 30 seconds
  Hover on ball on toes - 30 seconds
  Hover on ball on toes one leg extended - 15 seconds
*Janda sit-ups - 20 reps *fucking hurts!
  Ball Pull Ins - 25 reps

 Not sure if I did the core stabalization right ..as it was *very easy* to do on most of them , and I relaly don't know proper form , all I did was make sure my spine did not cuve and bring my lower abs as close into my spine as possible ..was this right? 

 I'm not sure if I did the Janda exercises right , as I hear there really really hard , but either way they hurt so much , but in a good way . I had my glutes/hams very tight and as I came up it was a completely different feeling than a regualr situp , I could actually feel my abs , not just feel my stomach in general , but my abs! I felt them contracting inwards and it hurt so much ..I like it . The only thing I think I could of done better was my breathing.

*Diet -* 
                  Meal 1 - Whey, oats , banana, unsweetned soy milk
  *post workout* - Whey , meusli , banana
          Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
          Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
          Meal 4 - Protein bar , lfiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar
                   Meal 5 - same as Meal 3
        meal 6 - Tuna , vinnegar , fishies


 Well had a doctors appointmetn to check up on my hemroid surgery , then I went to work afterwards , such an exciting day 
  Who knew having a EXTREMLY sore chest while being sick made everything so much worse  , o well , I think it will be interesting trying ot do legs tomorrow 
 I know I should be resting when sick but all this is is bascially a sore throat and a VERY clogged up head and I'm stuck with a miggrane all day  , it hurts so much! So it jsut makes the panting during exercise hurt becaus the back of my throat is all scratchy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok. Tom.... The first thing I am going to do is I am going to try to talk about a basic concept in terms of weight... ok...? And I want you to just sit and listen and reflect on them.

*If you want to look good you are going to have to forget about your 'scale weight'*
I know you do not want to hear that - and we keep going round and round and round this topic... But never a truer word is spoken in terms of body composition, aesthetics/appearance, general health and your strength and fitness.

Now - You don't want absolute bulk. And I understand that... BUT, you say you want to look 'toned' (god I HATE that word - it represents all the evil misinformation out there in the world of fitness, especially in relation to females and 'weight' training  )... Anyway - 'Tone' is not what you want. Tone is simply a reflection of tension in a muscle (a muscle has 'tone' when there is a degree of contraction occurring - so most muscles, will have 'tone' regardless of if you look like the 'Dough Boy' or 'Bruce Lee'..).

What you actually WANT is MUSCLE DENSITY! You want to be *HARD* and *CUT* and *LEAN* right? 

Well, you can get this look - if you pack as MANY muscle fibers as you can into a muscle as you can, and then you strip away most of your body fat - you CAN get this look (the degree of which you will achieve will also be partially dependent on your genetics). But you NEED density to achieve it.

Now - density does not equal BULK. I will repeat *DENSITY DOES NOT EQUAL MUSCLE BULK.* Things can be DENSE and not be bulky or take up much room at all - think of the difference between 1kg of LEAD and 1kg of FEATHERS - Both WEIGH the same, but the feathers take up a hell of a lot more room... The lead is DENSER... But...

DENSITY WILL equal A HIGHER WEIGHT.... Why? Well... 

*Density* is MASS per unit VOLUME. It is a measure of the mass of an object for a given space.

*Mass* is just 'matter' which is 'stuff' (it is like time - it is not really a 'quantifiable' thing... confusing, but anyway).

So the more STUFF/MATTER something has, the greater the mass and the greater the mass you can stuff into a space, the greater the density.

Got it so far?? Ok - So... Now we get to weight... Well, what is weight? 

*Weight* is a force. It is the action of gravity on your *mass*, that is: mass (m) x 9.8 (acceleration due to gravity). [In actuality the formula is more complex that that and is related to both the mass of the earth, the mass of you, the distance between the centre of the earth and the centre of you and has a gravitational constant thrown in there as well... but when you simplify it down you get mass x 9.8]..... Anyway - 

If you REALLY just want to see a 'small number' on the scales, then you may as well live on the moon. Your SCALE weight will IMMEDIATELY drop to a fraction of what it is now!! But - answer this - Will you LOOK any different? Will you FEEL any different? Will you LIKE YOURSELF MORE? 

I imagine the answer is NO... However, why not?? Your weight will be 'less' - and, if your happiness about your appearance is so based on the number on the scales (you seem to be so SET at aiming for particular 'figures' on the scales) then why, if those numbers change, would you not be happy??

Because *you* DIDN'T CHANGE.


*If you want to be FIT you have to forget about SCALE WEIGHT*
As bulkmeup has shown you with that link - there is 'overall low bodyweight' and there is a 'functional low bodyweight'. Your body can be ok in terms of general 'weight' but if you want optimal strength, power, speed, endurance, health and vitality you have a FUNCTIONAL weight you NEED to be at!

It is all to do with weight to strength ratio and the ability to generate enough force/power etc to make you move efficiently.

Now - in order to generate enough force to have enough strength and speed to create enough power to perform at your best you NEED to have enough MUSCLE MASS... And in order to have enough muscle mass -> YOU WILL HAVE MORE WEIGHT. 

BUT, as I have said, MASS DOES NOT EQUAL SIZE! Think of gymnastics and martial artists - those guys are RIPPED/LEAN/HARD (both female and male) yet they are TINY! They also weight MUCH more than you think! THEY ARE DENSE. Pure muscle bound up into tight little packages.

They are strong, flexible, fast, powerful and graceful... they have endurance and they have speed - they basically encapsulate all the principles of fitness!

Do you think that could have this if all they focused on was the scale?

*If you want to be HEALTHY you have to forget about the scales*
Your body needs to be at a certain weight to FUNCTION correctly in terms of your health and well-being. Both in terms of bodyfat (not sooo important for guys, but still an issue) and total weight.

Your bone health (low body weight = less 'stress' on bones = lower remodeling = risk of osteoporosis), your hormone health (cortisol, growth hormone, thyroid hormone, leptin, testosterone and a multitude of others are all negatively effected by low weight), your brain function and your organ function is all effected by your weight and BF.

If you insist on maintaining yourself at such an unsustainable weight you can only expect your health to suffer - you are already suffering some of the consequences but you will suffer MORE if you do not pull up soon.


These are just SOME of the reasons why you need to stop focusing on the scales... 

Now - your obsessive thoughts on your weight are only ONE of the problems you have in terms of your dysmorphia (and it is dysmorphia Tom... I am not going to call it anything else..).. So I will try to address your other comments down below...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've decidede to re-priortize my life and my health


Ok. I want you to make a list for me, not a list of GOALS but WHAT you want to prioritize and HOW they all FIT TOGETHER!! 



> I'm gonna make a recovery plan and this is where I need all the moral support and suggestions from you guys as I can get , I'm serious about this , but I will need some help


Ok. If you ARE serious about this. And TRULY serious - Are you prepared to listen to what we have to say? If you really, honestly want to fix things then you will HAVE to accept that you NEED guidance - and if you TRULY want to improve on things, you are going to have to accept that some of your concepts/idea's on what is 'ideal' are going to have to be altered.



> I know it's up to me at the end of the day


You are right.



> but I need someone to steer me on the right path with all your knowledge and have an "outsiders" views on my actions where as I justifiy my actions. Please don't give up on me just just yet ..


As I said above - if you TRULY want to become serious about your fitness, physique, health and LIFE goals, then you are going to have to suck it up and acknowledge that you are GOING TO HAVE TO CHANGE.

You will have to change your views on things and change the way you THINK about things.

I/We can help you - but, you have to ALLOW is by HELPING yourself.



> *Short term Plan/goals:*
> 
> 
> Put on 3-5 pounds of pure fat , making sure it's fat and not water weight which will make me 130.5l - 135.5lbs aas my weight is now somewhere between 127.5- 130lbs
> Getting my urges for junk food and binges under control


Ok - Here it is straight.

*Your first goal:* This is absolute cow doo-doo. So is your reasoning behind it.  Forget it. Throw it out the window along with the belief you have that lipoderm will magically 'fix' your problem. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. Hear me again - NOT HAPPENING! 

This 'bump' you have - tell me, is it subdermal (just made of squishy stuff under the skin) or is it intra-abdominal (so your whole abdomen 'pushes out')? 

Now - If you are just storing fat in your lower abs (which means you probably are not at 6%, but I don't want to start confusing the matter here)... it is likely to be due to a few things -
1. genetics
2. stress related
3. Poor body balance

The genetics, well, you can not do much about this other than get yourself to a hell low BF%

The stress is probably due to a combination of your poor eating habits and the physiological stress your body is under while you attempt to make it stay in such an unreasonable state of existance. 

The 'poor body balance' I am refering to is your bodies 'mass:fat' ratio... See, the more MASS you have, the less that fat will contribute to your overall mass - you may have the same amount of fat, but it will be 'shared' over a greater mass... 

If you REALLY want that fat pocket to disappear I can tell you what you have to do - You have to get your body back in 'balance' both physically and physiologically so you set your hormones and muscle/fat ratio in back in order. This means taking your body out of it's chronically stressed state and correcting your muscle deficiency so you can achieve the physique you want.

NOW - if that abdominal 'pouch' is also due to pure abdominal distension then it is a matter of strengthening your abdominal wall and adding (you are going to hate it) some muscle to your abdominal wall so you can hold your abdominal contents in... Plain and simple.


In terms of beating your binge eating. So let me get this straight - you are going to try to solve your binge eating by having a binge??!!  

Having 'binge day/cheat days' are NOT going to solve anything! I actually know people who did not have eating disorders or disordered eating, but who went on the 'body for Life' challange and ended up with binge problems!  Why? Because the program advocates one 'free day' a week - a day where you can eat 'anything and everything you want'. Talk about setting someone up for problems.

What you are planning is a STUPID idea and will only perpetuate the cycle! And you thinking 'I am giving myself permission to do this' for those two days is the wrong reasoning - it will not be the solution...

What you need is to find BALANCE. That means *NO FREE DAYS*. Just to begin with this. You are better off incorporating 2 or 3 'TREAT meals' a week and 1 'CHEAT meal' a week.

What is the difference?
A *TREAT* meal is a meal that you would not normally have - say, a banana, yoghurt and whey smoothie after your workout... or a peice of sprouted rye with almond butter on it... Or a protein bar... Or a seafood stir-fry. They are still IN your calorie range for the day and still relatively healthy BUT they are things you would not normally incorporate in your diet and they are not foods that are considered 'junk'.

The *CHEAT* meal is then something like 2 slices of pizza and a peice of cake OR a bowl of ice-cream! Something that is UNHEALTHY but something that is in A REASONABLE AMOUNT! This could also be an ice-cream and some pop-corn at the movies or a hambuger out with friends. You NEED to savour this TAKE YOUR TIME AND ENJOY IT - This is what will teach you about satiety (not STUFFING YOURSELF!!! - that just teaches you to stuff yourself!). Also, make it about the entire experience and not about just stuffing your face. Eat it WITH PEOPLE to SOCIALISE!

That way you get to tackle two birds with one stone! Social events + reasonable food intake.



> Strengthen my heart through my cardio plan , and also by putting on some fat as I'm sure being at 6% isn't helping matters.
> Try and get Emma to tell me a *proper* ab regiem , that will isolate my abs if she's willing to help me once again ..
> Try and re-patch my relationships will you all ....wow that sounds really gay




Now:
In terms of strengthening your heart - Any good aerobic activity will do this (explination = increase your bodies demand for oxygen and you increase the compensatory changes it will undergo to meet these needs). BUT, if your heart is DAMAGED then you NEED TO GO AND GET IT THOROUGHLY CHECKED BY A QUALIFIED CARDIOLOGIST. I mean PROPERLY checked - meaning an ECG (electrocardiogram) and an ultrasound.

If you have an underlying cardiomyopathy (damaged/ill heart muscle) then you might not beable to 'undo' this damage you have done. My aunt has a similar story - she got sick and the virus attacked her heart muscle. She can now not get her HR over 120 because it could be fatal! Damaged heart muscle = damaged heart muscle. Cardiac muscle is one of those tissues that has one a VERY limited capacity to repair. Sure, it can compensate a little, but once the tissue is damaged there is not much you can do about it.

About your abs - Now you have two problems:
1. You are not willing to try to build your abs up even a little via CORRECTLY done weighted exercises
2. You are not isolating your abs correctly - Because if you TRULY did what you discribed above and you found most of what you did VERY EASY and if were doing it completely and utterly correctly (abs engaged, core switched on etc) then you would have 'abs of steel'. I mean GYMNAST abs as in 'punch me and it would hurt' abs. And you simply do not have the muscle mass/density to be capable of this (sorry - but it is true... It is like saying that you benched 200 pounds - not going to happen sonny)... 

How long did it take you to do those Janda sit ups? Honestly?  After the 5 minutes or so of hovers you did....

I can help you - but, once again, you will have to come to terms with a completely novel way of training your abs and your core. 


Oh - and the way you can 'patch things up' is if you prove to us that you are going to REALLY have a proper go at things.  If you take our advice and HELP YOURSELF and actively seek out ways to fix things then you have nothing to worry about... There is nothing to 'patch up' really - we are all just getting sick of hearing your 'I can't bull doo doo'...! "I can't" and "but" reasons have to be some of the worst excuses out! 




> So my plan to get my binges and cravings under control are every Sat and Sun to have a Cheat DAY... it'll teach me to go with how my stomach is feeling and my hunger signals. Now throughout the course of this I will hopefully gain the 3-5lbs of fat , on my other days where I'm not cheating I'll eat 2300-2500 calories.


See reasonings above as to why this is crap. Don't do it. I am serious. That is not advice that is me giving you strict instructions. NOPE. Not going to happen. Not reasonable. No compromise on this one...



> My cardio plan for those who do not know it , is that for 2 sessions fo my cardio instead of doing the traditonal 15 minutes of HIIT I'll be doing 30 minutes of moderate cardio as after 35 minutes my heart starts to hurt , every 3 weeks I will increase the time by 5 minutes untill I can reach 60 mins. without my heart hurting , if I increase by 5 minutes and my heart still hurts for that time then I'll go back to what I had previously for another 2 weeks.
> 
> How does all that sound?


This sounds ok, it is a training technique that many people use to build up cardiovascular endurance. BUT - only if you get your heart checked first... And I know you are going to say 'but they checked my heart before' but I don't care. Get it checked SPECIFICALLY for involvement in physical activity this time - and tell them what you are planning to do...

Keep the intensity low to start with too. And over the 3 weeks as you stick to the one time increase intensity slightly. Then drop it back when you hit the longer time and gradually build up again... Ok.

AND it can only be done IF you eat enough for your requirements - capish??



> *Long Term goal:*
> 
> 
> Go on a cut using the Lipoderm
> ...


Do not cut. Do not use lioderm. These are not going to help you and your reasoning behind them is so flawed I do not know where to start.

You are going to 'gain fat' so you can be 'heavier' so you can 'cut' so you can 'loose fat'!!! 

You are playing around here - you don't need to do it!



> *LONGER (??) TERM GOAL:
> *
> 
> Will bulk up to 140lbs , no less
> ...


START WITH THIS!!! Screw the 'fat gain' and the cut and the fiddling around the edges and just get to work.

Plan a SLOW, CAREFUL, CONTROLLED bulk. You will add a little fat as you bulk anyway but, if you train correctly and if you target your muscle groups correctly, you will get density and you will get symmetry and your fat gains will be minimal but your appearance changes will be MAXIMAL!!

DO NOT get caught up in the numbers again - go mostly by the mirror! Do not limit yourself to 'I will do this' and 'then I will do that'. Aim to make yourself look good and feel good...



> How does all this sound? Is there anything I should try different , am I on my way back to a healthy me? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ..


You still have a long way to go Tom. Your still completely confused and you are not doing what you need to do.

Can you see how your above plans were basically you saying you were going to do what you have already been doing, but with fancy 'goal' headings??
(eg: Loose the 'bump' by adding fat and then cutting, binge on food to stop yourself binging, aim for a 'scale weight' so you can focus on 'not getting too bulky'...).

You need to COMPLETELY re-address your thinking.



> I'm tired of all this fighting going on between me and everyone I'll listen to you, I really need you guys to help me start myself int he right direction , from there I'll push myself through no matter how dark and scary things get ..


Think about what I have written above ok.. And get back to me.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. Tom.... The first thing I am going to do is I am going to try to talk about a basic concept in terms of weight... ok...? And I want you to just sit and listen and reflect on them.
> 
> *If you want to look good you are going to have to forget about your 'scale weight'*
> I know you do not want to hear that - and we keep going round and round and round this topic... But never a truer word is spoken in terms of body composition, aesthetics/appearance, general health and your strength and fitness.
> ...


 Hey Emma , thanks for explaining all that too me , I was just so scared to increase my weight and add actual mass to my body ..

 But there is something that is still confusing me - ok here goes if this makes sense
 I want a Long , lean , and "toned" (  sorry know you don't like that word , btu don't know what else to use ... defined?) body, not a thick , bulky body ...but how would you go about having either or?
 For instance that link of that kid who was 15 (I think?) was 150lbs wasn't he , around my height too and you actually had a very similar bone structure, except my rib cage is quite large , and I have very wide hips, but chest , shoulder etc. are very similar. So how would I go about getting a longer leaner look if I went up to 150lbs , compared to how he was more "bulk" ...does that make sense? ..
 Sometimes you'll see a women with a more "masculine" body , or a man with a more "feminane" body ..well I want a more feminane body , I know it sounds weird ..

 And also how do some people manage to get that concaved stomach look while having visible abs , through stomach vacuums or ab movements that make your abs contract inwards or a combination of both? Haven't read your links you gave me in your journal just yet , so they may answer that question for me.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. I want you to make a list for me, not a list of GOALS but WHAT you want to prioritize and HOW they all FIT TOGETHER!!


 Well I didn't really know what to call them ..but this is what I want to fix
 - Fix my heart , or at least understand if it's completely damaged
 - Don't need to fix my binging anymore ..I'll explain later , I was so pissed 
 - Gain some weight
 - Try my hardest to get rid of the bump
 - Deal with my no "liking" people 
 - Realize that I don't always have to be perfect and live up to this perfect ideal. And that I  don't have to do everything for everyone , espically when it comes/interfers with my life.
 - Realize when I need a break cause I'm stressing out or something..
 - Build myself up a body I can live with , and be happy with the way a look and feel confident with myself wherever I go.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. If you ARE serious about this. And TRULY serious - Are you prepared to listen to what we have to say? If you really, honestly want to fix things then you will HAVE to accept that you NEED guidance - and if you TRULY want to improve on things, you are going to have to accept that some of your concepts/idea's on what is 'ideal' are going to have to be altered.


 I'm willing to accept that , I'm very serious about this ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *Your first goal:* This is absolute cow doo-doo. So is your reasoning behind it. Forget it. Throw it out the window along with the belief you have that lipoderm will magically 'fix' your problem. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. Hear me again - NOT HAPPENING!
> 
> This 'bump' you have - tell me, is it subdermal (just made of squishy stuff under the skin) or is it intra-abdominal (so your whole abdomen 'pushes out')?
> 
> ...


 I just thought the lipoderm would help it at least a little ..they told me it would over in the supp. section ...
 Okay I'll explain my stomach from when I wake up ..
 - Wake up in the morning: my stomach looks alright ..theres some visible defintion , stomachs completely concaved , ribs are very visible (even in my back ..little nasty but I have a big rib cage ..) the bump isn't AS noticeable , but still there , but dueable , I'm fine with it
 - Breakfast: after drinking my breakfast my stomach still looks fine 
 - Workout: Well during my workout and drinking the 1.5L of water and then eating the Post workout meal my stomach completely bloats out , my stomach isn't concaved anymore , and the bump is more noticable ...my stomach goes liek this - UPPER REGION sticks out , not concave , MIDDLE REGION stays the same so it's smaller than the upper region , LOWER REGION poofs out and bump is very noticable.
 Then I'm lucky if my stomach poofs back down a little  throughout the day, and if it does the second my next meal or water comes along it goes back to its pervious state..
 Also the pouch is Soft and jiggly at any time throughtout the day ..I jump up and down , it jiggles up and down , I run , it jiggles , I walk , it jiggles a little ..
 When you say add muscle there ...that won't make it wider from a side view would it ...thats what I'm so scared about ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of beating your binge eating. So let me get this straight - you are going to try to solve your binge eating by having a binge??!!
> 
> Having 'binge day/cheat days' are NOT going to solve anything! I actually know people who did not have eating disorders or disordered eating, but who went on the 'body for Life' challange and ended up with binge problems!  Why? Because the program advocates one 'free day' a week - a day where you can eat 'anything and everything you want'. Talk about setting someone up for problems.
> 
> ...


 Don't get mad ...I seriously did not see this untill now ..
 I woke up this morning late , and tried getting on ironmag but it kept saying the "operation timed out" and my friend was coming over to work on my french exam with me soon adn I hadn't worked out or showered or anything so I went with what i had planned ..I had a cheat/binge thing day ... I tried coming on again after my workout but it said "it couldn't be found" that time , honest.
 ...It did work out for the best though I actually managed to beat it.. , I actually only had two huge meals and that was it ..I started eating my third meal and I was just like ,  okay get a GRIP you don't even like this food , yet your eating it untill your stuffed silly? It jsut dosen't make sense just stop what your doing ...and I stopped , haven't stuffed a peice of junk since for today ...I've thought about it , like in an hour I'm about to go to the movies with a group of my friends and I thought how normal would it be just to go in and actually get popcorn adn eat with ym friends in a social outting ..but I'm not gonna ..
 I'll post what I ate later as I'm running late for the movies cause I gott re-wash my hair because it's really bad right  now 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now:
> In terms of strengthening your heart - Any good aerobic activity will do this (explination = increase your bodies demand for oxygen and you increase the compensatory changes it will undergo to meet these needs). BUT, if your heart is DAMAGED then you NEED TO GO AND GET IT THOROUGHLY CHECKED BY A QUALIFIED CARDIOLOGIST. I mean PROPERLY checked - meaning an ECG (electrocardiogram) and an ultrasound.
> 
> If you have an underlying cardiomyopathy (damaged/ill heart muscle) then you might not beable to 'undo' this damage you have done. My aunt has a similar story - she got sick and the virus attacked her heart muscle. She can now not get her HR over 120 because it could be fatal! Damaged heart muscle = damaged heart muscle. Cardiac muscle is one of those tissues that has one a VERY limited capacity to repair. Sure, it can compensate a little, but once the tissue is damaged there is not much you can do about it.


 Okay I'll have to set up a doctors apointment for around next week or so , I can't afford to miss any school or anythign right now with exams starting I'm so friggin busy 24/7 right now.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> About your abs - Now you have two problems:
> 1. You are not willing to try to build your abs up even a little via CORRECTLY done weighted exercises
> 2. You are not isolating your abs correctly - Because if you TRULY did what you discribed above and you found most of what you did VERY EASY and if were doing it completely and utterly correctly (abs engaged, core switched on etc) then you would have 'abs of steel'. I mean GYMNAST abs as in 'punch me and it would hurt' abs. And you simply do not have the muscle mass/density to be capable of this (sorry - but it is true... It is like saying that you benched 200 pounds - not going to happen sonny)...
> 
> ...


 Well I'm willing to build em up ..I just realyl don't want to want my abs to be wider from a side view ..I really really don't want that , will building them up do that?..
 LOL ok ya I figgered I was able to do way too much of that stuff , I have no idea the proper forms , all I did was keep my back straight and push my lower abs into my spine like I do during my Pilates. The ones I found VERY EASY and could have gone longer were the basic exercise , now the ones using the ball were more difficult and could only last for 30 secs. and the ones with stuff like leg extended were HARD , I could only hold for 15 secs usually.
 I waited about 5 minutes after doing all those before the Jandas ...I probably didn't do thsoe right as I doubt someone whos trying them for the first time can get perfect form and manage to do 20 of them ..did I explain how it should feel though , that completely differnt feeling where you feel your abs , espically your lower abs RIGHT before you fully ascend and they contract inwards ..either way it hurt ..I'm not sore though ..
 LOL the punching in abs thing reminded me for some reason back in my Karate days where the teacher would take half of the claff and line them up and tell the other half to lay down in a line , then the people hwo where laying had to TIGHTEN the hell outta there stomachs (liek you were constipated in his words) and the line of standing people would walk across the laying peoples stomach ...when your 8 years old having a 200lb guy walking on your stomach is not a pleasnt expercience 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and the way you can 'patch things up' is if you prove to us that you are going to REALLY have a proper go at things.  If you take our advice and HELP YOURSELF and actively seek out ways to fix things then you have nothing to worry about... There is nothing to 'patch up' really - we are all just getting sick of hearing your 'I can't bull doo doo'...! "I can't" and "but" reasons have to be some of the worst excuses out!


 Well there won't be anymore of those , I promise I'm gonna try my hardest




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See reasonings above as to why this is crap. Don't do it. I am serious. That is not advice that is me giving you strict instructions. NOPE. Not going to happen. Not reasonable. No compromise on this one...


 Once again sorry i did not read this in time !




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This sounds ok, it is a training technique that many people use to build up cardiovascular endurance. BUT - only if you get your heart checked first... And I know you are going to say 'but they checked my heart before' but I don't care. Get it checked SPECIFICALLY for involvement in physical activity this time - and tell them what you are planning to do...
> 
> Keep the intensity low to start with too. And over the 3 weeks as you stick to the one time increase intensity slightly. Then drop it back when you hit the longer time and gradually build up again... Ok.


 Ok understood ..umm is going around 6-8miles on the Eliptical low intensity enough? I don't really break a sweat..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Do not cut. Do not use lioderm. These are not going to help you and your reasoning behind them is so flawed I do not know where to start.
> 
> You are going to 'gain fat' so you can be 'heavier' so you can 'cut' so you can 'loose fat'!!!
> 
> You are playing around here - you don't need to do it!


 Ok ..would the lipoderm be alright to use during my cut AFTER my bulk ..there will be a cut after my bulk right to get rid of extra fat? ..espically if I'm not really at 6%.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> START WITH THIS!!! Screw the 'fat gain' and the cut and the fiddling around the edges and just get to work.
> 
> Plan a SLOW, CAREFUL, CONTROLLED bulk. You will add a little fat as you bulk anyway but, if you train correctly and if you target your muscle groups correctly, you will get density and you will get symmetry and your fat gains will be minimal but your appearance changes will be MAXIMAL!!
> 
> DO NOT get caught up in the numbers again - go mostly by the mirror! Do not limit yourself to 'I will do this' and 'then I will do that'. Aim to make yourself look good and feel good...


 Okay I'll start the bulk ..it'll be slow probably around .5 lbs a week , maybe a pound don't know if my metabolsim was messed up or needs to be reved back up , either or.
 Sorry I can't comment further I really gotta go , I'm running REALLY late for the movies right now  I'm seeing "Darkness" should be fun  ..all horror movies suck now a days , but I still go to see em  ahh damn I rant to much Gotta Go , and Thanks Emma for the help. O one more question you said before I have to add MASS to certain areas of my body ..how do you do that? If spot REDUCTION isn't possible then how would spot GAIN be possible?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

*Jan 15*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm up - Legs
*Shock Legs - *Lunges - *100lbs* 2x18
 Summo Squats - *100lbs* - 4x10
 SLDL - *115lbs* - 3x9
 Deadlift - *115lbs*-  3x9
 BB Hack Squat -  *115lbs* - 3x9
 Calf Raises - *85lbs* - 3x10 

 Even more strength increases , this has to be newbie gains or something right?
*Diet -* 
 Meal 1 - Whey , little less than 1/4 of an entire cake (didn't eat it all) , 4 chicken fingers , half a small fries , Atkins Ketchup , 2 cinnamon rolls with frosting , 1 yogurt bar
   *post workout* - Whey , meusli , 
 Meal 2 - 12 oz tub of chicken chow mein , 1/4 of a container of almond soo guy , 5 chicken balls , sweet and sour sauce , gravy , plum sauce , 1 eggroll , little less than 1/4 of an entire cake, 2 cinnamon rolls with frosting
           Meal 3 - around 20 ketchup doritos , 1 protein bar
           Meal 4 - 3/4 a cup of fiber 1 , 1 cup of unsweetned soy milk , 1/2 a soop of whey
                    Meal 5 - 1 cup of fiber 1 , 1 cup of unsweetned soy milk , 1/2 a scoop of whey
         meal 6 - CC and fishies


Wrokout was great  , those lunges though were brutual I thought I was gonna die and puke everywhere  ..but then again I felt liek that the entire day because ironmag was down and I oculdn't read Emma's post  ...o well at least it worked out and I was able to control my binging after my third meal ...
 Well I went and saw Darkness ..it was actually a good movie (except for the ending) , but I saw something at the theatres that I freaked over .... THERE MAKING A RING TWO!! There making a sequel to my favorite movie! I LOVED the ring , the ending was so twisted  and it was the only horrow movie I jumped during (even once counts  ) ever since I was 10  Not to mention what makes the ring two even better (as soon as I got home I searched the internet for a trailer  ) is that there continuing Racheals story and not making it about a completely different person  I'm so damn happy!
 I had many offers at the theatres for popcorn and chips and bars, they kept saying "O come on you've never actually ate out with us in so long , besides its kinda a cheat day so eat with us" but I denied all offers  ... I mean


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok ..would the lipoderm be alright to use during my cut AFTER my bulk ..there will be a cut after my bulk right to get rid of extra fat? ..espically if I'm not really at 6%.


 Just thought I'd clear that up , so you guys didn't think I was gonna get to 140lbs  then cut so I'm back down to 130lbs  ...what I'll probably have to do is actually get to 145-150lbs then cut right? ...I'd personalyl perfer gaining 10 lbs , cutting 5 lbs , gain 10 lbs , cut 5 lbs so I level out at 140lbs ...but it'd be better to just go to 150 THEN cut till I'm 140 right?..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

What on earth are you cutting for?  I see all these journals and am in amazement.  All I have on my mind is eat, eat, eat and gain, gain gain.  What are your goals TB?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 16, 2005)

Just get to 140 - 150...cut the drama and do it!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2005)

Seriously.. being gay is fine with me but being this girly is just rediculous.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> What on earth are you cutting for? I see all these journals and am in amazement. All I have on my mind is eat, eat, eat and gain, gain gain. What are your goals TB?


 I'm not cutting ... Emma has already told me that I shouldn't btoher and just start my bulk , so thats what I'm doing , that I made that clear ...I just need to go about how to do it , and have my questions answered before starting..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Just get to 140 - 150...cut the drama and do it!


 What drama?  ....I'm not gonna dive intot his without my questions answered and my still confused Jaim , have some patience , this is gonna take a while , I'm not gonna magically be 140-150lbs overnight


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Seriously.. being gay is fine with me but being this girly is just rediculous.


 ....sorry for not wanting to be huge and bulky and thick like most of you guys , I just don't want a body like that I just don't , besides if you meet me you'd understand just my face , my personality ..it'd just be really really weird if I was bulk and thick.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What drama?  ....I'm not gonna dive intot his without my questions answered and my still confused Jaim , have some patience , this is gonna take a while , I'm not gonna magically be 140-150lbs overnight


I agree - go slowly!! Bulk nice and slowly. Add mass where you want it and watch yourself in the mirror to see your progress. This is not something that can, or should, happen overnight.

Bodysculpting NEEDS to be done slowly!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd clear that up , so you guys didn't think I was gonna get to 140lbs  then cut so I'm back down to 130lbs  ...what I'll probably have to do is actually get to 145-150lbs then cut right? ...I'd personalyl perfer gaining 10 lbs , cutting 5 lbs , gain 10 lbs , cut 5 lbs so I level out at 140lbs ...but it'd be better to just go to 150 THEN cut till I'm 140 right?..


See how you go - watch the mirror. If you get to 140 pounds and you want to sit there for a couple of months while you re-compose your composition a little then that is fine. There is no need to think you either have to 'cut' or 'bulk'. You can 'maintain' your weight and change your body.... It just takes more time.

As I said before - don't put 'boarders' on what you want to achieve. Numbers are a BAD way to go - Go by how you look and feel.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I didn't really know what to call them ..but this is what I want to fix
> - Fix my heart , or at least understand if it's completely damaged


As I said - if your heart is really damaged, there might not be anything you can do about it. And if that is the case then 'stressing it' so it hurts is NOT going to do you any favours... So go and get it checked.



> - Don't need to fix my binging anymore ..I'll explain later , I was so pissed


Stopping yourself from binging for one day is a GREAT start!!  But it will not solve your 'binge' problem. Consider still doing one or two treat/cheat meals a week until you get a handle on things.

The movies would have been a PERFECT way to do it. Getting some popcorn with your friends when you watch a movie is a normal, healthy and perfectly acceptable weekly cheat! It also helps you with one of your other goals (socialisation). 



> - Gain some weight
> - Try my hardest to get rid of the bump


Yup - The 'weight gain' is pretty simple to do (but we will do it correctly).
The 'bump' will depend on genetics and a whole heap of other things. But we can try! 



> - Deal with my no "liking" people


LOL - see socialisation point above! 



> - Realize that I don't always have to be perfect and live up to this perfect ideal. And that I  don't have to do everything for everyone , espically when it comes/interfers with my life.
> - Realize when I need a break cause I'm stressing out or something..
> - Build myself up a body I can live with , and be happy with the way a look and feel confident with myself wherever I go.


These are GREAT goals! It is good to see you trying to fix things OTHER than the way you look... Excellent.

How you go about these is essentially going to be an internal thing - but just know we are all here to talk to if you want ok! 




> I just thought the lipoderm would help it at least a little ..they told me it would over in the supp. section ...
> Okay I'll explain my stomach from when I wake up ..
> - Wake up in the morning: my stomach looks alright ..theres some visible defintion , stomachs completely concaved , ribs are very visible (even in my back ..little nasty but I have a big rib cage ..) the bump isn't AS noticeable , but still there , but dueable , I'm fine with it
> - Breakfast: after drinking my breakfast my stomach still looks fine
> ...


Ok - this sounds like 'bloat'/abdominal fullness type stuff to me. If it was 'fat' then it would not change with you eating like that. This you can fix to a certain extent by tightening and strengthening your abdominal wall (did you read those articles yet??)... You can also do it by filling out your hips etc to give you more symmetry... But some of it you are going to have to live with...

Well, unless you eat nothing that will possibly distend your stomach! 



> Also the pouch is Soft and jiggly at any time throughtout the day ..I jump up and down , it jiggles up and down , I run , it jiggles , I walk , it jiggles a little ..


Hmmm... I doubt you have enough 'soft' sub-cut abdominal fat that you would 'jiggle'...  Are you sure that is not just the 5 L of water you drink sloshing around inside you!! 



> When you say add muscle there ...that won't make it wider from a side view would it ...thats what I'm so scared about ..


As I said, muscle doesn't always have to add MASS. But I can not promise you that you might not change your waist dimensions... However - at the end of the day, if you LOOK better and more balanced, and if your bump lessons - then does it matter?



> ..I had a cheat/binge thing day ... I tried coming on again after my workout but it said "it couldn't be found" that time , honest.
> ...It did work out for the best though I actually managed to beat it.. , I actually only had two huge meals and that was it ..I started eating my third meal and I was just like ,  okay get a GRIP you don't even like this food , yet your eating it untill your stuffed silly? It jsut dosen't make sense just stop what your doing ...and I stopped , haven't stuffed a peice of junk since for today ...


This is an excellent start! I am so glad you came to your senses a little.



> I've thought about it , like in an hour I'm about to go to the movies with a group of my friends and I thought how normal would it be just to go in and actually get popcorn adn eat with ym friends in a social outting ..but I'm not gonna ..


Now - this would have been a more sensible treat to have!! Next time, just get some popcorn with your buddies! 




> LOL ok ya I figgered I was able to do way too much of that stuff , I have no idea the proper forms , all I did was keep my back straight and push my lower abs into my spine like I do during my Pilates. The ones I found VERY EASY and could have gone longer were the basic exercise , now the ones using the ball were more difficult and could only last for 30 secs. and the ones with stuff like leg extended were HARD , I could only hold for 15 secs usually.


You need to set about learning how to correctly engage your core... Otherwise everything you do will be useless...

If you were that strong, I would imagine you would not 'bloat out' as much as you do during the day - because your stomach would be strong enough to hold it all in!



> I waited about 5 minutes after doing all those before the Jandas ...I probably didn't do thsoe right as I doubt someone whos trying them for the first time can get perfect form and manage to do 20 of them ..


But how long did it take you to do those reps you did?? It takes me *ages* to do reps as I can only do a couple at a time (this is how I know I am doing them properly - as if I am not I can do HEAPS in a row). A lot of people who try them for the first time can actually not even to one or two... so it is very hard. Also, did you hook your heels back? What did you lock them into? 




> Ok understood ..umm is going around 6-8miles on the Eliptical low intensity enough? I don't really break a sweat..


That I don't know.... Judge by how you feel and how your HEART feels...




> Ok ..would the lipoderm be alright to use during my cut AFTER my bulk ..there will be a cut after my bulk right to get rid of extra fat? ..espically if I'm not really at 6%.


In all honesty Tom, you don't need it. It is not that I don't think the people at Avant Labs are amazing in terms of their supplements etc, because they are all highly knowledgable.. But, one you get your body back in balance, you should be able to achieve the look you want without any supplements like this. You just have to work hard and find the right balance for your body.



> Okay I'll start the bulk ..it'll be slow probably around .5 lbs a week , maybe a pound don't know if my metabolsim was messed up or needs to be reved back up , either or.


Great!  Just do it SLOWLY!! Calculate your calorie requirements and make sure you eat consistenty and train hard and REST sufficiently as well.

Don't weigh yourself everyday. Once a week is fine. As long as the general trend is UP and you are not gaining HUGE amounts then do not set 'I must gain x pounds each week' boarders. Don't worry so much about weekly shifts but, if after 2 weeks you are not gaining weight, increase calories. 

Get 1-1.5g protein per pound, 0.3 to 0.6g fat per pound and fill the rest of your dietry requirements with good carbs.

I can help you set up a diet if you want! 



> O one more question you said before I have to add MASS to certain areas of my body ..how do you do that? If spot REDUCTION isn't possible then how would spot GAIN be possible?


I know is seems contradictory, but it is true! You CAN spot 'gain' - you just work on training different muscle groups in different ways. If you do this, some of them will be 'stimulated' to grow (through tissue trauma) while others will not be stimulated to grow as much!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See how you go - watch the mirror. If you get to 140 pounds and you want to sit there for a couple of months while you re-compose your composition a little then that is fine. There is no need to think you either have to 'cut' or 'bulk'. You can 'maintain' your weight and change your body.... It just takes more time.
> 
> As I said before - don't put 'boarders' on what you want to achieve. Numbers are a BAD way to go - Go by how you look and feel.


 I gotta stop thinking solely about numbers  , and more on my body compostion and how I look ..gonna take me a whiel to get use to that though..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmm your heart comment was cut off or soemthing and I can't quote it 
 I'll get it  looked through , it's just gonna be a little while before I can , right nwo all through town theres this really bad cirus gonning around and the hospitals are PACKED , my mom had to wait 3 and a half hours there last night. Not to mention I've been crazy busy with exams ..woulda had to do my french oral exam today , but snow came and school was cancelled 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Stopping yourself from binging for one day is a GREAT start!!  But it will not solve your 'binge' problem. Consider still doing one or two treat/cheat meals a week until you get a handle on things.
> 
> The movies would have been a PERFECT way to do it. Getting some popcorn with your friends when you watch a movie is a normal, healthy and perfectly acceptable weekly cheat! It also helps you with one of your other goals (socialisation).


 looking back on it I probably should have gotten some popcorn with my friends , but I just felt guilty to my two huge meals earlier in the day .
 I think my plan for that will be basically if my friends are going out somewhere well I'll go with them , when we get together for our weekly movie night (I know sad  ..we'll go to the theatres if theres a good movie in) I'll eat whatever there eating ...my problem is , is that I've forgotten what a "normal" amount of food would be , as for some reason I just don't listen to my hunger signals in my body ...so I think I'll have to observe what my friends are eating and the volume , then I'll go from there.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - The 'weight gain' is pretty simple to do (but we will do it correctly).
> The 'bump' will depend on genetics and a whole heap of other things. But we can try!


 I got confidence that ONE day that bump will be gone , it'll take a while but one day it will be  
 My biggest problem will be while I'm bulking and the bump starts looking worse not to back out and go on a cut , and to stick will my bulk ...that'll defintly be the hardest part of all this , but I'm determined and with all your guy's help I'm sure I can overcome it 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> These are GREAT goals! It is good to see you trying to fix things OTHER than the way you look... Excellent.
> 
> How you go about these is essentially going to be an internal thing - but just know we are all here to talk to if you want ok!


 thanks Emma 
 I just gotta realize that it's alright for me to be happy and ENJOY myself without worryign what others are thinking ...last year I wouldn't go anywhere , when I was visitng my real dad in Newfoundland he decided to take us to this HUGE city , I was freakign out  , whenever they ent to this HUGE mall I went with them ..and as soon as I entered and saw all the people , it just took one stare from someone and I was out of that mall and ended up waiting in the car on several occasions hours on end. Thiis wouldn't just happen at the mall but places such as restaurants, circuses etc.






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - this sounds like 'bloat'/abdominal fullness type stuff to me. If it was 'fat' then it would not change with you eating like that. This you can fix to a certain extent by tightening and strengthening your abdominal wall (did you read those articles yet??)... You can also do it by filling out your hips etc to give you more symmetry... But some of it you are going to have to live with...
> 
> Well, unless you eat nothing that will possibly distend your stomach!


 Well I was talking to Jodi a while ago and she has a similar problem , she told me that taking some peppermint extract pills helped her a great deal so I'll be getting those ..was gonna get some today when getting groceries , but with the snow and all (30-40cm  ...crap I'm gonna have to shovel snow today  that jsut clued in on me anyways..) . Yup I finally finished reading those articles , took me a LONG time but I did it 
 I understand that basically what I should be training is my core strength and not worry so much about the cosmetic abs , and eventualyl my abs will get strong , and help me in a number of ways and a side effect will be cosemtic abs  but I just can't do some the exercises that revolved around those articles ..at least not untill I can get to a gym ..
 I can't do - Hanging leg raises
 Front Levers 
 Iron Cross
 That wheel machine stuff ..

 And I want to give the dragon flag a shot ...but I don't own a copy of BPA  so I don't know what they are and what proper techinque is .. was the picture at the end of the first link about the guy doing dragon flags?
 I tried looking them up on the internet but got stuff about chinese crap 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I doubt you have enough 'soft' sub-cut abdominal fat that you would 'jiggle'...  Are you sure that is not just the 5 L of water you drink sloshing around inside you!!


 :lol actually I increased my water from 4.5L to 6L  ..I actually find it's helping with the bloating .. not a great deal but a little ..
 my stomach still jiggles in the morning before I've had any water 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As I said, muscle doesn't always have to add MASS. But I can not promise you that you might not change your waist dimensions... However - at the end of the day, if you LOOK better and more balanced, and if your bump lessons - then does it matter?


 Well I'm not to worried about it ..I'm sure it'll work out somehow. Besides I'm sure all the stomach vacuums I do with help lessen anything I gain around my waist ..god those are burtual after IU actualyl started doing PROPER form ..  I'd inhale and suck in my stomach 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You need to set about learning how to correctly engage your core... Otherwise everything you do will be useless...
> 
> If you were that strong, I would imagine you would not 'bloat out' as much as you do during the day - because your stomach would be strong enough to hold it all in!
> 
> ...


 Ya I figured I must have been doing soemthing wrong ...still gave my stomach a beaten though , on Sat my stomach was very tender to touch ..I thought it was becuase of the vast amount of food , but it got worse as the day went by and yesterday my abs actually hurt from walking up the stairs  
 As for the Janda sit-ups ..hmm it probably took me about 7-10 minutes to do them all , after the 10th rep I had to just lay there for around 30sec to 1 minute before doing the next ten.
 I didn't hook my heels back with anything , I jsut did it the way form the bodybuilding.com pic showed ..I tried today using a Barbell to hook my hells in place and well ..it just didn't feel the same , I didn't feel my abs contract , it was just kinda like a regular sit-up feeling ..so I'll propbably not hook my heels ...or do I need to?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In all honesty Tom, you don't need it. It is not that I don't think the people at Avant Labs are amazing in terms of their supplements etc, because they are all highly knowledgable.. But, one you get your body back in balance, you should be able to achieve the look you want without any supplements like this. You just have to work hard and find the right balance for your body.


 Well I'm not to worried about it right now , when it's time for my cut all that will be decided , I'm not too hooked up on it as I do find it hard to believe in stuff like that ..but as you said they are very knowledgable so that why I had a little hope





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great!  Just do it SLOWLY!! Calculate your calorie requirements and make sure you eat consistenty and train hard and REST sufficiently as well.
> 
> Don't weigh yourself everyday. Once a week is fine. As long as the general trend is UP and you are not gaining HUGE amounts then do not set 'I must gain x pounds each week' boarders. Don't worry so much about weekly shifts but, if after 2 weeks you are not gaining weight, increase calories.
> 
> ...


 Well currently I'm not sure how many calories I'll need ..right now I'm at 2300 (plus how many I get in my bingies ) and I plan on increasing by 250 each week. My last bulk I needed 2800 calories to gain .5lbs ..but then I started to need 3300 I think towards the end I can't quite remember ...o god the bloat is gonna be fierce , get ready to hear *lots* of complaints 
 It'd be great if you could help me set up a diet  thank you!
 I just got a little bit of a prediciment ...ok as you know I'm doing P/RR/S training , so every time you complete each 3 times your suppos to take a week off so your CNS can repair ...well Right now I'm on my 3rd power week so , in 3 weeks I need to take a week off ..but it's gonna take me roughly three weeks to get my calories up to bulk level....so what do I do ..continue training and increase calories and take that week off and risk gaining fat? Or jsut take the rest of the week off now , while my calories are roughly at maintenance , OR just forget about taking the week off   I seriously don't know how I could take a week off  I'd be lost it would feel so weird not waking up and training .. but I know rest is important and currently my "rest" days are the days I do that 30 minutes of cardio and abs ...so "technically" I don't have any rest days 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I know is seems contradictory, but it is true! You CAN spot 'gain' - you just work on training different muscle groups in different ways. If you do this, some of them will be 'stimulated' to grow (through tissue trauma) while others will not be stimulated to grow as much!


 Hmm I was thinking about this ..basically the way you look is related to the WAY you train right? ...so since I want ot have long muscles , not bulky so what if I just did what I do for my Rep Range workout outs? and then the muscles that I want to actually increase I would do a normal 8-10 reps? Would this work? ...jsut another problem I don't know which parts I should increase , well aside from my but  , but even then I have nothing that directly targets the glutes , so I'd probably have to chose the one leg exercise that targets them the most and do that within 8-10 reps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I gotta stop thinking solely about numbers  , and more on my body compostion and how I look ..gonna take me a whiel to get use to that though..


Yep. something i have said from the beginning. waaaay too much number crunching 'Mr.Accountant'   

I see Emma has got you all sorted out during the weekend. Sorry i wasnt able to abswer your questions that you asked me, but i read all subsequent posts and i see that all yur questions have been answered by Emma.

You have a lot of info and are working on several things at once. I suggest making a short consise list, point wise, of what you should work on. Something like:

Have regular cheat TREATS and cheat MEALS only.

NO cheat days!

Plan to socalise with friends whenever possible.

Keep an eye out for heart problems.

...etc...
Then print it out and keep it where you can see it regularly. Kinda like a reminder list of what you should be regularly working on.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

*January 16*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm up / Back / 5 minute HIIT
*Power Back - *One arm Db Row - *50lbs* 3x6
 Bent over two arm long bar row - *87.5lbs* 3x6
 Shrugs - *160lbs* 3x6
 Bent over two arm Db Row , Palms in - *35lbs* 3x6

*Diet -* 
  Meal 1 - Whey ,banana , oats , unsweetned soy milk
    *post workout* - Whey , meusli , banana
  Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple , whey
            Meal 3 - tuna , vinnegar , fiber 1 , almond butter
            Meal 4 - olive oil , fiber 1 , egg whites
                     Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , fishies



Workout was good , just it was so god damn hard to get the bar up for my shrugs and then trying to grip it to actually do the shrugs. But other than that it was good.
 Abs were tender today , couldn't even walk up a set of stairs without them hurting.
 Well other than that all I did was work ..and I went out to blockbusters and rented a movie and game instead of doing hte rest of my french speech casue I knew school was gonna be cancelled ..and thats all that happened in my exciting life


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. something i have said from the beginning. waaaay too much number crunching 'Mr.Accountant'
> 
> I see Emma has got you all sorted out during the weekend. Sorry i wasnt able to abswer your questions that you asked me, but i read all subsequent posts and i see that all yur questions have been answered by Emma.


  no problem ,  all of you helped getting my straightened out 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You have a lot of info and are working on several things at once. I suggest making a short consise list, point wise, of what you should work on. Something like:
> 
> 
> Have regular cheat TREATS and cheat MEALS only.
> ...


 Thats a great idea , Thanks  , I'll have to do it when I'm typing out my poetry poem as I don't have a working printer  and my dad is the onyl one in the house with a working printer , and it's VERY SELDOM he ever lets anyone on that thing


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> no problem ,  all of you helped getting my straightened out


*Now if i can only 'straighten' this 'gay boy'.. * KIDDING!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 17, 2005)

And as mentioned in Emmas journal by Cow, Abs are great but not the be all to end all. Another thing i have said several times here (but you dont like to listen to me, dontcha?   ) taht a good six pack is nice, but abs are probably the last to get seen. You will look better to people and people will admire you more for what they will see(with clothes on), which will mainly be a strong chest, great arms and powerful legs. Your abs will be really noticeable when you are at the beach, unless you plan to walk around shirtless all the time.   But even so, if the rest of you looks really good, that bump counts for nada.... zip  .. zero.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What drama?  ....I'm not gonna dive intot his without my questions answered and my still confused Jaim , have some patience , this is gonna take a while , I'm not gonna magically be 140-150lbs overnight



"Just thought I'd clear that up , so you guys didn't think I was gonna get to 140lbs then cut so I'm back down to 130lbs  ...what I'll probably have to do is actually get to 145-150lbs then cut right? ...I'd personalyl perfer gaining 10 lbs , cutting 5 lbs , gain 10 lbs , cut 5 lbs so I level out at 140lbs ...but it'd be better to just go to 150 THEN cut till I'm 140 right?.."...you don't have to be 140 overnight, but i mean, look at all those stuff...up --> down, down --> up....all i'm saying is go to 150 (in a month or whatever) and stay there...


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well after a couple of weeks of contemplating whether or not to make a journal I finally decided to start one, can't be that bad. So here I go
> Better start out with some backround info and my stats
> Male
> 15
> ...



Just looked at this fom the first time. We have practically the exact same measurements. And, we're the same height. So, you can easily compare yourself to me, and see what you look like. Tom, if we have the same measurements, then technically, we have the same body composition, and I really don't think you should lose any weight. I'm telling you, you don't want to look like me....


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> *Now if i can only 'straighten' this 'gay boy'.. * KIDDING!!!


 ROFL  , I knew someone was gonna twist that around , I should known it would have been you


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And as mentioned in Emmas journal by Cow, Abs are great but not the be all to end all. Another thing i have said several times here (but you dont like to listen to me, dontcha?  ) taht a good six pack is nice, but abs are probably the last to get seen. You will look better to people and people will admire you more for what they will see(with clothes on), which will mainly be a strong chest, great arms and powerful legs. Your abs will be really noticeable when you are at the beach, unless you plan to walk around shirtless all the time.  But even so, if the rest of you looks really good, that bump counts for nada.... zip  .. zero.


 Of course I listen too you 
 I know there NOT THAT imortant but .. it's just that bump stops me from wearing t-shirts as I'm afraid somone would see it when I'm sitting ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> "Just thought I'd clear that up , so you guys didn't think I was gonna get to 140lbs then cut so I'm back down to 130lbs ...what I'll probably have to do is actually get to 145-150lbs then cut right? ...I'd personalyl perfer gaining 10 lbs , cutting 5 lbs , gain 10 lbs , cut 5 lbs so I level out at 140lbs ...but it'd be better to just go to 150 THEN cut till I'm 140 right?.."...you don't have to be 140 overnight, but i mean, look at all those stuff...up --> down, down --> up....all i'm saying is go to 150 (in a month or whatever) and stay there...


 I was just saying thats what I would perfer to do it that way ..but it shouldn't  happen like that .

 OO that won't happen in a month! 
 Okay it's roughly gonna take around 3 weeks to get my calories up to bulking , then afterwards I'll be gaining .5lbs - 1lb , so it's gonna take a LONG time for all this to be finished , might be close to a year even (including the cut) ...it just actually hit me as to how long all this is gonna take  I'm not the most patient person in the world..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Just looked at this fom the first time. We have practically the exact same measurements. And, we're the same height. So, you can easily compare yourself to me, and see what you look like. Tom, if we have the same measurements, then technically, we have the same body composition, and I really don't think you should lose any weight. I'm telling you, you don't want to look like me....


  those are so outdated! I've gotten fatter since then  no way my waist is that small still ...I'll have to re do those I guess , maybe tomorrow morning if I remember..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 17, 2005)

*January 17*

*Training *- 30 minute cardio / Abs
*Cardio Distance - 13.30 KM
 Abs - *Planche - 2 sets , each held for 6 secs.
 Hovers - 3 sets , One normal - held for 30 seconds , One on toes - Held for 30 seconds , One on toes with one leg extended - held for 10 seconds before I fell 
 Planche - 2 sets , each held for 10 - 12 seconds
 Prone Pike Plank - 2 sets - 1x10 , 2x6
 Janda Sit-ups using a barbell for my heels - 4 sets , 3x4 , 1x6 (didn't really feel it like last time , I'm just gonna stick with not using it with the BB)
 BB ab rollout - 1 set , 1x4 ..then I tried doing another and almost fell over and smashed my knee cap 

 Do I got a better idea now?

 Shoulda done Pilates ..but I was too tired 


*Diet -* 
  Meal 1 - Whey ,oats , banana , unsweetned soy milk
    *post workout* - Whey , meusli , banana
  Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple
            Meal 3 - chicken , salad , calorie wise dressing , vinnegar 
            Meal 4 - Tuna , fiber 1 , fishies
                     Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1


           Abs aren't sore ... The exercises were harder than last time though (except the Janda sit-ups ...we'll see how i feel tomorrow I guess.
 Didn't do anything today , sat down played a game ,watched a movie , played another game at my friends house , came home did my oral french speech , prepared my food for the next day and now I'm ready for bed ... sleep.
 On a side note I feel like SHIT , this god damn virus thats going around has my head so clogged up , and I keep getting MAJOR HEADACHES , partially because when I blow my nose , blood always comes out  sorry didn't mean to get graphic


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Of course I listen too you





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know there NOT THAT imortant but .. it's just that bump stops me from wearing t-shirts as I'm afraid somone would see it when I'm sitting ..


I'v seen guys wear less and look worse. So dont bother too much about it. You have nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ...it just actually hit me as to how long all this is gonna take  I'm not the most patient person in the world..


And theeeeeere you have it! Another thing that i said a long time ago. It is a long term goal and will take time, so at the rate of .5lb/week and you are trying to put on ~20-30lbs, it will take you MORE THAN A YEAR!!!  

If you started this at the beginning (~5-6 months ago), you would be halfway there! And you say you listen to me.   Oh well, it is not too late, i guess.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was just saying thats what I would perfer to do it that way ..but it shouldn't  happen like that .
> 
> OO that won't happen in a month!
> Okay it's roughly gonna take around 3 weeks to get my calories up to bulking , then afterwards I'll be gaining .5lbs - 1lb , so it's gonna take a LONG time for all this to be finished , might be close to a year even (including the cut) ...it just actually hit me as to how long all this is gonna take  I'm not the most patient person in the world..



So why don't you just skip the cut, and get to 150. If you gain 1 lb a week, it'll take you 15 weeks. that's 3 months. that's it. It's all dependant on how badly you want to get there.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training *- 30 minute cardio / Abs
> *Cardio Distance - 13.30 KM
> Abs - *Planche - 2 sets , each held for 6 secs.
> Hovers - 3 sets , One normal - held for 30 seconds , One on toes - Held for 30 seconds , One on toes with one leg extended - held for 10 seconds before I fell
> ...


Ummmm...

Firstly: 
Which hovers are you talking about?? To me, This is a hover 

There is no point in not doing them on your toes. On your toes is actually the 'normal' position - so if you have been doing them on your knees then this is the 'easy option' they give to aged or sick people!  . So cut the knee work out (you can also do them on your hands to make them harder).

Make sure your core is activated. That means you pull up your pelvic floor (this will sound weird - but you do this by trying to 'lift' your scrotum up into your body) draw your abs IN (not just back, but the whole wall of your abdomen should tense and draw inwards - so if you felt your waist at the sides and the front of your stomach they should all be ROCK hard) and DON'T let your back go out of natural alignment.

Don't let your upper body 'round out' so keep your rhomdoids activated. These will draw your shoulders down and keep your shoulder blades back - so your upper back is flat.

When, and if, you take limbs off the ground (an arm or leg or both) you HOLD that position - don't let your body tilt or your butt come up at all. Do not break from parallel. And keep your focus on your core.

No wobbles!!

With your planche - make sure you holding them like this .

With your janda sit-ups.... You NEED to hook your legs back. Unless you have a partner or something to do this (eg:http://www.geocities.com/briangl2002/janda.htm ) you are not doing them correctly (which is why you 'felt' them better - as you were going back into your pattern of engaging your hip flexors!  )

Read these:
http://www.maxsportsmag.com/strengt...sue26/26se2.htm
http://www.cbass.com/HardestSitup.htm

Oh - and I suggest you don't do the roll outs till you have better ab strength... Don't want to ruin your knees! 


Better than your other ab exercise days but try again...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And theeeeeere you have it! Another thing that i said a long time ago. It is a long term goal and will take time, so at the rate of .5lb/week and you are trying to put on ~20-30lbs, it will take you MORE THAN A YEAR!!!


 it's really derpessing once you think about it ...
What I think i might do though is get to 140 and stay there while trying to change my body like Emma suggested ...and I might make it 1 lb a week instead of .5 because theres not really a difference my gaining is still low and fat gain will be minimum


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you started this at the beginning (~5-6 months ago), you would be halfway there! And you say you listen to me.  Oh well, it is not too late, i guess.


I know  o I wish I hada started then ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So why don't you just skip the cut, and get to 150. If you gain 1 lb a week, it'll take you 15 weeks. that's 3 months. that's it. It's all dependant on how badly you want to get there.


There has to be a cut afterwards for me to look good , simple. I'll be gaining fat while bulking it's jsut something that happens , espcially if it's impossible to be at 6% bodyfat for me ..
Also what do you mean if I want it badly enough? I'm doing it the RIGHT WAY , not the I HAVE NO PATIENCE AND WANT EVERYTHING DONE QUICK way.

Also whats up with you doing cardio?  you told use you do none , and you don't need any .. why'd ya lie?

Also sorry for not responding to the PM yet I'm so BUSY with exam stuff , but I will reply as soon as my comp gets fixed


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummmm...
> 
> Firstly:
> Which hovers are you talking about?? To me, This is a hover
> ...


Ok ...don't have time to read those links , I WILL though. See right now my comp is being repaired , my brothers is broken as well , my sisters internet dosen't work ... that leaves my dad's comp as my only option and I'm sneaking in on it and I got to get off it before anyone catches me  ..besides this is so slow!  god I miss my comp!
Also I know your busy but were you able to read my other questions? As to my training (if I should just do like rep range work and if I should take ym break now) and I'll be making a diet up as soon as I get my internet working..

Also another question (god I'm jsut barbombing you with all these questions! sorry! I must be anoyying as hell..) ...tomorrow I'm going to the movies with ym friends again ..and was thinking maybe getting a large popcorn and a chocolate bar (it's a combo thing) , and since my friend dosen't have money for popcorn I was gonna share with him since theres free refills on Large popcorns ... I should do this shouldn't I? ..
But how does my diet for the rest of the day suppos to look? should it be less calories all day , should I keep it the same , should I have a lower carb day tomorrow? ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 18, 2005)

can't post my stuff fo rthe day since I don't have my book here with me ..and I think someones coming down the hall  so I'll psot it all when I get my comp back.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2005)

I say go ahead and have the popcorn. According to nutritiondata 1cup air popped is 35cals and oil popped is 55 cals. Do you realise how many cups you would have to eat to equal 1 cup raw measure oats?? You would feel pretty sick if you tried!   1 chocolate bar ? go ahead and indulge.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> There has to be a cut afterwards for me to look good , simple. I'll be gaining fat while bulking it's jsut something that happens , espcially if it's impossible to be at 6% bodyfat for me ..
> Also what do you mean if I want it badly enough? I'm doing it the RIGHT WAY , not the I HAVE NO PATIENCE AND WANT EVERYTHING DONE QUICK way.
> 
> Also whats up with you doing cardio?  you told use you do none , and you don't need any .. why'd ya lie?



I do about 10 minutes or so 3 times a week as a warmup...that's hardly excessive. 

By, "if you want it badly enough" I mean, just gain the weight, simple as that. if you're not scared to do it, then you don't have to pace yourself (0.5 - 1 lb a week), nor do you have to monitor your cals and stuff. Just do it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I say go ahead and have the popcorn. According to nutritiondata 1cup air popped is 35cals and oil popped is 55 cals. Do you realise how many cups you would have to eat to equal 1 cup raw measure oats?? You would feel pretty sick if you tried!  1 chocolate bar ? go ahead and indulge.


what about two chocolate bars?  I'll explain..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I do about 10 minutes or so 3 times a week as a warmup...that's hardly excessive.
> 
> By, "if you want it badly enough" I mean, just gain the weight, simple as that. if you're not scared to do it, then you don't have to pace yourself (0.5 - 1 lb a week), nor do you have to monitor your cals and stuff. Just do it.


Of course you have to monitor yourself , and yes you have to pace yourself.
Gaining weight or going on a bulk does not / should not give someone permission to give up healthy eating and exercising proper nutrition  . Just like it is unhealthy to lose more than 2lbs a week , it is unhealthy to gain more than 2 lbs a week , and gaiing 2 lbs a week increases your chances of gaining bodyfat , which should be a minimum as you'll have less to lose on your cut.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok not gonna post my stuff for today or yesterday cause I'm EXTREMELY wiped and so nauseiated right now.
I just got back from the movie theatres ...I ate 1 LARGE popcorn , 1 HUGE hersheys almond chcolate bar , and a little less than 1 box of milk duds.
Popcorn - estimated at 400-500 calories
1 Huge hershey bar - estimated at 400 - 500 calories
Milk duds - estimated at 500-600 calories.
Sad thing is I"M NOT FULL
Just tons upon tons of empty calories , the popcorn did not fill me up in the slightest bit! ..either did the almond bar ..but once I started eating milk duds (chocolate covered carmel) i started to feel sick , really really nauesish.
See I still have that virus thats going around and ALL DAY I've had this REALLY REALLY bad headache , I can't bend over or look down or my head feels like it'll explode ...so with the combination of stress from exams , the loud movie and all that chocolate I feel so sick and like I'm gonna vomitt everywhere ..I'm just heading to bed , I can't even eat my last meal , I took out the CC took a look at it and was sick to my stomach even more ..I wish I could eat something , I know it's so bad not to eat before bed ..but I jsut finished eating everything half an hour ago so  .. wait I know! I'll take some fish oil pills , better than nothing.
Post workouts and diet tomorrow morning ..if I can get out of bed  took me half an hour this morning because my head hurt that badly , I couldn't move , this virus is god damn killing me 

P.S. got my comp back


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> See I still have that virus thats going around and ALL DAY I've had this REALLY REALLY bad headache , I can't bend over or look down or my head feels like it'll explode ...so with the combination of stress from exams , the loud movie and all that chocolate I feel so sick and like I'm gonna vomitt everywhere ..I'm just heading to bed , I can't even eat my last meal , I took out the CC took a look at it and was sick to my stomach even more ..I wish I could eat something , I know it's so bad not to eat before bed ..but I jsut finished eating everything half an hour ago so  .. wait I know! I'll take some fish oil pills , better than nothing.
> Post workouts and diet tomorrow morning ..if I can get out of bed  took me half an hour this morning because my head hurt that badly , I couldn't move , this virus is god damn killing me



Don't workout while you are sick Tom - you are doing yourself more harm than good and you will end up prolonging your illness and decreasing your immunity even further - which puts you at risk for secondary infections and more complications which can really mess you around for weeks!!

Stay in bed or have a pj day (stay in your pj's and potter around the house all day), drink lots of fluids and REST!! 

Stick to a GOOD diet if you can - bland foods such as plain rice or oats and grilled meats/eggs are best for your tummy - don't overdo the fibre or the flavours.. Fatty foods are also not too good. Acidic foods (such as fruits) are not really that friendly either.. Dairy can be tricky but cottage cheese is ok (but it depends on how icky you feel).  Chocolate and popcorn are probably not the best  (but I am glad you relaxed and enjoyed the movie with your friends! YAY you!! ).


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't workout while you are sick Tom - you are doing yourself more harm than good and you will end up prolonging your illness and decreasing your immunity even further - which puts you at risk for secondary infections and more complications which can really mess you around for weeks!!
> 
> Stay in bed or have a pj day (stay in your pj's and potter around the house all day), drink lots of fluids and REST!!
> 
> Stick to a GOOD diet if you can - bland foods such as plain rice or oats and grilled meats/eggs are best for your tummy - don't overdo the fibre or the flavours.. Fatty foods are also not too good. Acidic foods (such as fruits) are not really that friendly either.. Dairy can be tricky but cottage cheese is ok (but it depends on how icky you feel). Chocolate and popcorn are probably not the best  (but I am glad you relaxed and enjoyed the movie with your friends! YAY you!! ).


 BulkMeUp is gonna be so pissed off at me  he's given me so many links telling me not to exercise while being sick ...but it's just  if I don't exercise my entire day just dosen't feel ...right  .. it killed me last week for missing my bi/tri day , but I guess I just gotta suck it up  .
O well I haven't had a rest in so long .. around 7 months (well wasn't weight training for the first of it , but I was doing 60 min jogs , and 2 hours worth of piltes a day , plus 2 hours worth of walking a day and of ocurse that crapy as Total gym thing , I wasted so much time on that  ) so a little rest will probably do me alot of good.
I'll have a good PJ day (yay I'm not the only one who calls them that  ..I LOVE PJ DAYS! SO RELAXING! , I have them whenever theres a snow storm ) and play the new game I bought 

As for the theatres , it was so nice just to go out with my friends and get food ...although ..this'll sound REALLY weird but as I was in the line for my food and I was about to get it , this ummmm ... hot  (wow I feel so weird and stupid saying this  ) person walked into the theatres , and the person looked at me, and I looked back (always happens  ) and I felt SO GUILTY getting popcorn , it was like I didn't want the person to see me eat "junk" 
Anyways other than that , I had a GREAT TIME (and other than my extremely bad headache) , I was so HAPPY , I was like that all day! you see normally when I go out with my friends , were the "loud" buntch , and always manage to draw attention to our selves , so I'm always telling them to shut the fuck up (I ruin the mood ..) because well all my life I've always tried getting attention away from me ...but throughout the entire day I just ...didn't care. I was as loud as I wanted to be , I didn't care who stared at me or gave me dirty looks , I ENJOYED MYSELF , I can't rememeber the last time I was that happy ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2005)

*Jan 18*

*Training *- 10 minute warm up / Shoulders 

*Power Shoulders - *front incline DB raise- *10lbs* 3x6
Seated DB Press - *20lbs* 3x6
Military Press - *50lbs* 2x6 , 1x 5.5
See-Saw Press *20lbs* 1x10 (bad form) , *17.5lbs* 2x12 (better form)

Decided to stop doing the 5 minutes of HIIT at the end of my workouts as I'll be bulking soon enough.

*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - Whey ,oats , banana , unsweetned soy milk
*post workout* - Whey , meusli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple
Meal 3 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
Meal 4 - Tuna , vinnegar , fiber 1 , fishies
Meal 5 - Protein Bar , green beans , vinnegar , fiber 1
Meal 6 - same as meal 2

 Didn't do anything exciting ...well I ahd to do my french oral exam ..it was going good , I was reading perfectly , then since my head was bent down and I had a runny nose ..well you get the picture , I had to keep inhaling to bring it back up    (god damn I'm too graphic!) and because of that I had to keep pausing ..and well to make a bad situation badder ..right before I started I was drinking some diet pepsi ..so then I had to burp ..so I was trying to not snot all over my papers and trying to hold a huge burp back ...needless to say some of my prenoucation suffered ....I have the worst luck ever ..
O ya , and then I made my friend Mike come over and watch the ring  he never saw it before and kept saying it's probably really bad , so I slapped him (I can give a really bad bitch slap  ) and dragged him to my house to watch the movie ..he liked it in the end , then I danced around saying "HA HA HAHA I told you so!   " ...well except I didn't I just said calmly "see it's a good movie isn't it? " :shurg: I think the first situation would have been better


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 20, 2005)

*Jan . 19*

*Training *- 10 minute warm up / Bi/Tri / Abs ..

*Power Bi/Tri -  *Concentration Curl - *30lbs* 3x6
BB Curl - *60lbs* 2x6 , 1x4 ...I think I decrease the weight next time as I was kind of "swaying"
Tricep extension * 42.5lbs* 1x5 , *37.5lbs* 2x6 (had to decrease because after I finished my 5 reps witht he 42.5lbs ..well I could lift it up over my head to put it back down so I was stuck holding a DB behind my head ..then I thought what if I droped it on my bed ..then I thought it'll probably bounce up and jab me in the back ..so I started to SLOWLY lay down on my bed ..but the weight was too much and pulled me down too fast and I let go of the weight and dived to the side really quick before it bounced up and hit me in the head  )
Dips - *20lbs* 3x6 

*Abs -* Ball Prone Pikes , 1x10 , 1x5 , 1x10
Saxxon Bends - *10lbs* (in each hand) 2x10
Ball Prone Pikes - 1x10
Janda Sit-ups (I put 25lbs plates on my Barbel then I made them rest ontop of 10lb plates so the bar would be at my calf level)  - 1x3 , 1x3 , 1x4 , 1x6 , 1x4

STill don't think I got the Jandas down ..

*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - Whey ,oats , banana , unsweetned soy milk
*post workout* - Whey , meusli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , apple
Meal 3 - Tuna , fiber 1 , vinegar
Meal 4 - same as meal 3
Meal 5 - 1 large popcorn , 2 HUGE chocolate bars
Meal 6 - 10 fishies

Well I didn't go to school int he morning since I was late getting up ..I first woke up at 4:30am , wha ti normally so , but my god my head was in so much pain , I couldn't get up so I went back to sleep till 6am , then my head still hurt really bad , and it took my 30 minutes to get out of bed , I couldn't bend my head without the headache getting so bad ..The eliptical was so hard since you keep going up and down , my head was gonna explode , but I found the headache kinda stoped if I closed my left eye and applied pressure right above the inner corner of my eye , made a HUGE difference.

Then I went to school , and my art teacher looked at me really weird when she saw me down the hall ..since well I skiped art class two days ago (forgot to mention that ..it was my first time ever skipping a class  It felt so weird ...  I'm a bad ass    ) and sicne I wasn't there that morning because of the headache ..anyways ..
So then in the after noon there was this dance resititul (sp? ... spel check dosen't work  ) ..god it was horrible ..anyways , my friends kept doing weird ass things that kept getting attention drawn to us , but I didn't care , I jsut didn't I was enjoying myself and thats all that mattered , honestly what does it mtter if all the preppy sluts give us dirty looks?
Then afterwards I went to the movies and I explained all that in a reply to Emmas post , god it was so fun!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Of course you have to monitor yourself , and yes you have to pace yourself.
> Gaining weight or going on a bulk does not / should not give someone permission to give up healthy eating and exercising proper nutrition  . Just like it is unhealthy to lose more than 2lbs a week , it is unhealthy to gain more than 2 lbs a week , and gaiing 2 lbs a week increases your chances of gaining bodyfat , which should be a minimum as you'll have less to lose on your cut.



But if you're not cutting once you get to 140 or 150, then fat loss isn't an issue.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> BulkMeUp is gonna be so pissed off at me  he's given me so many links telling me not to exercise while being sick


Damn right 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ...but it's just  if I don't exercise my entire day just dosen't feel ...right  .. it killed me last week for missing my bi/tri day , but I guess I just gotta suck it up  .


Yep suck it up. Coz exercisisng when you are sick is only prolonging your sickness as well as getting to your goals.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ..this'll sound REALLY weird but as I was in the line for my food and I was about to get it , this ummmm ... hot  (wow I feel so weird and stupid saying this  ) person walked into the theatres , and the person looked at me, and I looked back (always happens  ) and I felt SO GUILTY getting popcorn , it was like I didn't want the person to see me eat "junk"


Yeah ?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways other than that , I had a GREAT TIME (and other than my extremely bad headache) , I was so HAPPY , I was like that all day! you see normally when I go out with my friends , were the "loud" buntch , and always manage to draw attention to our selves , so I'm always telling them to shut the fuck up (I ruin the mood ..) because well all my life I've always tried getting attention away from me ...but throughout the entire day I just ...didn't care. I was as loud as I wanted to be , I didn't care who stared at me or gave me dirty looks , I ENJOYED MYSELF , I can't rememeber the last time I was that happy ..


Glad to hear you had a good time. But just dont do it to the point of getting kicked out from wherever you are


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

*Jan 21*

*Training *- Nothing ... 


*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - oats , whey
Meal 2 - whey
Meal 3 - brown rice , tuna
Meal 4 - vinnegar , protein bar
Meal 5 - brown rice , tuna , fishies
Meal 6 - CC , fishies

I hate hate hate rest days  , in a perfect world no one would need them  ..but I've decided that I might as well take a few days off before started my bulk (increasing calories to 2500 on Sun. ...hmm I need to start working on a diet  , won't be hard though just need to add some complex carbs , as I'm lacking those , I mainly eat my fibre  )
... well nothing really happened , I just sat in my room finishing my poetry project , muttering under my breath that my teacher is a damn fucking retarded bitch URG!!  , that I feel weird because I didn't train this morning , and hoping I got enough protein into me as I was too lazy to go on fitday and count out everything I ate today


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Damn right


 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep suck it up. Coz exercisisng when you are sick is only prolonging your sickness as well as getting to your goals.


I know ..but I love my exercises  ...I've been doing it all week and as a result I was getting really really bad headaches ...but I rested yesterday and as a result the headache is just faint this morning  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yeah ?


I know , I just have no fucking clue , and it's only witht hat one person , like even at school is the person is nearby I try to eat as fast as a can and put away my containers , I just don't want the person to see me eat  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you had a good time. But just dont do it to the point of getting kicked out from wherever you are


 nah we don't get THAT loud .... okay well sometimes we do  , but it's a great time, besides if we got kicked out it woul dmake everything the more fun


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

O ya thought I;d post this ..
I realized something a couple days ago , while watching the ring with my friend ...
do I dare say it  ...well I've come to the realization that I'm not fat  and that bump dosen't make me fat and well I'm actually kinda skinny 
I realzied this because when Naomi Watts was in her bra and panties she has almost the same stomach as me , with the bump and everything (except I'm smaller) , and no one thinks of her as fat , she obviously is proud of her body or she wouldn't have been able to do that scene .. so why shouldn't I be proud of my body? Why does my bump make me fat , when hers dosen't ... becuase mine dosen't make me fat!  ..so ya thought I'd share that


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But if you're not cutting once you get to 140 or 150, then fat loss isn't an issue.


But I will be cutting ...
You can look very different being at 140 with
A) a HIGH bodyfat %
B) a MODERATE bodyfat %
C) a LOW bodyfat %


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

But why cut? That's what I'm getting at?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya thought I;d post this ..
> I realized something a couple days ago , while watching the ring with my friend ...
> do I dare say it  ...well I've come to the realization that I'm not fat  and that bump dosen't make me fat and well I'm actually kinda skinny


DING DING DING...!!!!!!! and we have a winner!!!!!!!! albeit late!  

Actually you are a bit too skinny. But not as bad as you were when you first posted pics. You still have a long way to go. But as you know it is a LONG term goal, so dont fuss and try to hurry up the process. Take things in your stride and keep working at it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya thought I;d post this ..
> I realized something a couple days ago , while watching the ring with my friend ...
> do I dare say it  ...well I've come to the realization that I'm not fat  and that bump dosen't make me fat and well I'm actually kinda skinny
> I realzied this because when Naomi Watts was in her bra and panties she has almost the same stomach as me , with the bump and everything (except I'm smaller) , and no one thinks of her as fat , she obviously is proud of her body or she wouldn't have been able to do that scene .. so why shouldn't I be proud of my body? Why does my bump make me fat , when hers dosen't ... becuase mine dosen't make me fat!  ..so ya thought I'd share that





And it has only taken you this long to realise this!!! 




Now, about your training: I am not sure that the program you are on is exactly what you want... You could get MUCH better results with a simplier program. I suggest you take that time off now and set up a new program to go with your new outlook! 

Also, I want you to cut your ab work down to twice a week and REALLY do those two sessions WELL!!!

Finally -You realise that your diet is mostly fibre!!!  I can help you with your diet!! Just give me some things to work with and we can do it together...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> But why cut? That's what I'm getting at?


Because I'll look MUCH better being at 140 with a low bodyfat % , than with a moderate bodyfat % ...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Because I'll look MUCH better being at 140 with a low bodyfat % , than with a moderate bodyfat % ...


gotta do what makes you feel good  

Don't over do it though  man


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> DING DING DING...!!!!!!! and we have a winner!!!!!!!! albeit late!
> 
> Actually you are a bit too skinny. But not as bad as you were when you first posted pics. You still have a long way to go. But as you know it is a LONG term goal, so dont fuss and try to hurry up the process. Take things in your stride and keep working at it.


 I know it took me so long to realize this ..
But I'll take everything in my own strides theres so much stuff I need to set up .. espically my training and diet   thank god Emma's helping me witht he diet  , it should be flawless


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> gotta do what makes you feel good
> 
> Don't over do it though man


 being at a low bodyfat when I'm 140 will make me feel alot better!

but not too too low ... like 8% would be a good number wouldn't it?  some where around there , I'll know by the mirror


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> being at a low bodyfat when I'm 140 will make me feel alot better!
> 
> but not too too low ... like 8% would be a good number wouldn't it?  some where around there , I'll know by the mirror


Depends on where you store your fat I guess.

Me- at 10% I still have too much fat in my chest to be confident in my appearance


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And it has only taken you this long to realise this!!!









			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now, about your training: I am not sure that the program you are on is exactly what you want... You could get MUCH better results with a simplier program. I suggest you take that time off now and set up a new program to go with your new outlook!


Well I was gonna train my leggies tomorrow  , I'm feeling alot better now , just a little stuffed up nose , but headaches complelty gone and my appetite is back full force  and the icky worn down feeling gone too  
See I'm having another cheat tomorrow  so I thought it be an alright thing to do ..
what kind of program do you mean? What I was gonna do was do all my lifts in the form of rep ranges (I really love rep range week  , everything fast paced and is pretty intense with allt he dropsets , and I get the most sore during this  also helped me with all my recent strength increase too . ) but for areas that I won't mind mass (eg. but and arms) I'll stick to the traditonal 8-10 reps. I don't know a good but movement other than lunges really ...
Would this work to give me a more "long , lean" look rather than a "bulky thick" look?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also, I want you to cut your ab work down to twice a week and REALLY do those two sessions WELL!!!


  ok works better for me 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Finally -You realise that your diet is mostly fibre!!!  I can help you with your diet!! Just give me some things to work with and we can do it together...


 ya theres like MAYBE AT MOST 55G of complex carbs  everything else is fiber and sugar achohols ..
so everything I increase will be from complex carbs... need to start working on that , I'll increase Sun ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Depends on where you store your fat I guess.
> 
> Me- at 10% I still have too much fat in my chest to be confident in my appearance


mines my damn lower abs  ..I have no idea what I should aim for as at 8% before I stilld idn't like my stomach ..maybe it'll work though after I add some muscle and everything in poportion , I can hope


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> mines my damn lower abs  ..I have no idea what I should aim for as at 8% before I stilld idn't like my stomach ..maybe it'll work though after I add some muscle and everything in poportion , I can hope


I'd say, don't cut... just go on an extended lean bulk.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

*Jan 21*

*Training *- Nothing ... again  I'm gonna go crazy! I had to fight myself from doing my cardio and abs this morning!


*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - oats , whey , unsweetned soy milk , banana
Meal 2 - whey, museli , banana
Meal 3 - fiber 1 , CC
Meal 4 - protein bar , fiber 1 
Meal 5 - tuna , fiber 1 , fishies
Meal 6 - CC ,almond butter , fiber 1

And usually I have a bottle of diet pepsi , but I had two today 

UGH I HATE REST DAYS!!    So god damn much!   I feel completely off the entire day!   
anyways .. have I ever expressed hwo much I hate rest days 

Well nothing exciting happened ..except I had to play cards with 5 grade 12's that I didn't know!!! holy crap I was so embarrassed!!
ok here's the story , it was during my off class for french and I was with my friend Mike and we were sitting talking while he was studying for his science exam cause his teacher was gonna get him and take him ot the guidance counsellors office for him to do it since he's going to Flordia next week during exams (Lucky Bastard!  ) . So then this guy named Dan that Mike's friends with from electrotech comes up and starts talking to us , then he points at me and says "Hey is that , that shy kid your always talking about , Tom? " so Mike says "Yep thats him" and I said "You fucking bastard , you talk about me to other people , what the hell do you say? " anyways so then we go on , and then Dan asks if we want to play some cards , so we say "sure" and he leaves , and we sit there thinking he's gonna go get a deck of cards for the 3 of us to play ... but then he comes back and says , "you know this is the part where you usually get up and follow me" and he leads us to this group of people playing cards , I was freaking out because I knew Mike was gonna have to go do his exam and I was gonna be left alone with these people. Well sure enough as soon as we sit down Mike's teacher comes to get him , so I'm all alone with these people and I didn't know how to leaves  , I was referred to as "That kid" , my face was going so red I was so embarrassed , and they kept saying "god theres too many people playing" so I thought it was a hint for me to leave but I didn't know hwat to say   it was horrible! .. but I was talking to Dan later and he said that "Nah they always say that , see we usually have like 9 people playing and it gets really crowded" . So that was my exciting story


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd say, don't cut... just go on an extended lean bulk.


But how would I get rid of the fat I gain  cause I'll probably gain some no matter what ....
Besdies if what Emma says is true and that I'm not as low as I think becasue that bump wouldn't be there , then I gotta get rid of the stuff I'm carrying ..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But how would I get rid of the fat I gain  cause I'll probably gain some no matter what ....
> Besdies if what Emma says is true and that I'm not as low as I think becasue that bump wouldn't be there , then I gotta get rid of the stuff I'm carrying ..


no you don't.  It's winter.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummmm...
> 
> Firstly:
> Which hovers are you talking about?? To me, This is a hover


where ... I searched the site but couldn't find a pic ...



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> With your planche - make sure you holding them like this .


ok wasn't holding em like that  , I was doing them like the link in your journal said , the new ones int hat link look hard as hell! ... have to try and give it a shot  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> With your janda sit-ups.... You NEED to hook your legs back. Unless you have a partner or something to do this (eg:http://www.geocities.com/briangl2002/janda.htm ) you are not doing them correctly (which is why you 'felt' them better - as you were going back into your pattern of engaging your hip flexors!  )
> 
> Read these:
> http://www.maxsportsmag.com/strengt...sue26/26se2.htm
> http://www.cbass.com/HardestSitup.htm


Okay read them .. hmm well I don't know where I could order an ab palvizer , ro buy one and making one isn't even a question!  I'm very much non wodd craft building person  in all my shop classes I'd always get either the teacher or some people to make my projects 
So would what I'm doing be alright , using a BB and heightening it so my clafs rest on it?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and I suggest you don't do the roll outs till you have better ab strength... Don't want to ruin your knees!


O no I can do them , I use to do 20 minutes worth before on a regular ab roller without using the BB , there hard , but I got use to em .. the reason I almost feel was because I was WIPED from everthing else


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> no you don't. It's winter.


 true ... and I'm always wearing sweaters  so it works out I guess


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm gonna be cheating again tomorrow  ..
See my friend Mike is going ot Flordia on Sun for a trip so we were all getting together to throw him a going away party with bowling and Pizza and Garlic fingers  ... so I'm gonna eat some , how much I don't know  , it should be a fun time though.
So I'll think I'll be working out my leggies tomorrow ..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Depends on where you store your fat I guess.
> 
> Me- at 10% I still have too much fat in my chest to be confident in my appearance



You always look good Luke...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks  but I'll respectfully disagree 





			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> You always look good Luke..


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 21, 2005)

You're too modest.

Tom, I would agree with Luke in that you should go on an extended lean bulk. It actually doesn't seem like you're eating very much, or adding variety to your menus. It looks like the same thing, day in and day out. Cottage cheese, fishies, fibre 1...period full stop. How about salmon? Steak? Chicken? Peanut butter sandwiches? Golden Grahams? Count Chocula?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

mmm. salmon. 

pick up a cook book for inspiration, that always helps me  (even though my diet is BORING )


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Thanks  but I'll respectfully disagree


You are just scared to admit it. Coz if you do, John.H. might hit on you!


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 23, 2005)

...So Tom, why don't you vary your menu? You can still gain lean mass eating stuff like salmon, steak, shrimp and count chocula


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think you can add LBM eating count chocula! .. it would be nice if you could though  
Umm well I don't put alot of variety because ... ummmm  because I have a set routine that I don't like to change , and the food dosen't get boring to me so it all works out 
I would be eating chicken , but I found out when my dad cooks it , he adds oil and I don't know what type and how much etc. , so I jsut don't eat it becasue I'm too lazy to get him to bring home the un cooked stuffed and me have to cook it on the goerge foreman gril


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

OO forgot to mention Emma , one of those links for the Janda sit-ups dosen't work , the max one , I was in a rush when I was posting that and forgot to , I read the one about the guy who made his own ab pavilizer, and I reaad the other link already in your journal


----------



## Stu (Jan 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't think you can add LBM eating count chocula! .. it would be nice if you could though
> Umm well I don't put alot of variety because ... ummmm  because I have a set routine that I don't like to change , and the food dosen't get boring to me so it all works out
> I would be eating chicken , but I found out when my dad cooks it , he adds oil and I don't know what type and how much etc. , so I jsut don't eat it becasue I'm too lazy to get him to bring home the un cooked stuffed and me have to cook it on the goerge foreman gril


  Why don't you ask your dad what oil he uses? a bit of oil is not goin to hurt you if your on a lean bulk

 there is no excuse for bein lazy its takes no time at all to cook chicken on the george foreman


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm up (was tempted to do more , it was so nice getting ont he eliptical again  ) , Leg workout , some rep range ,some shock
*Leg - *Lunges - *90lbs* 1x20 , *100lbs* 2x16
Summo Squats - *90lbs* 1x15 , *80lbs* 1x18 , *70lbs* 1x21
SLDL - *115lbs* 3x10
Deadlift - *100lbs* 1x15 , *90lbs* 1x16 , *80lbs* 1x19
BB Hack Squat - *100lbs* 1x13 , *90lbs* 1x16 , *80lbs* 1x19
Calf Raises - *90lbs* 1x15 , *80lbs* 1x18 , *70lbs* 1x21

Well I remembered another bodypart that would be benefical to add mass would be my lower back ..


*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - oats , whey , unsweetned soy milk , banana
Meal 2 - whey, museli , 
Meal 3 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey
Meal 4 - tuna , fiber 1
Meal 5 - 1 turtle thingy , 7 big garlic fingers , 3 pieces of hamburger pizza and some uncaaffienated (  ) diet coke
Meal 6 - CC ,almond butter , fiber 1

Well today was Mike's last day so we went bowling ,which was fun as hell , see usually I ALWAYS get gutter balls , I mean ALWAYS , I've ever only won one game of bowling in my life , well today I was on fire    , I kept getting .. umm whatever there called when you hit all the pins down in two shots , and I even got a stike at one point!  I turned around and screamed "did you see that I got a strike! HOLY SHIT!" everyone in the bowling aalley just stared at me , it was a great time.
Then we went back to my house for the pizza , but my mom got all pissed off saying she dosen't want a mess , and was jsut pissed , not even gonna get into that cause she's jsut a stupid fucking bitch , so we got steph's mom to drive us to their house for the pizza , which was so good! I was so sick afterwards though 
So then we just did stupid shit like prank phone calls , at one point some guy said "listen here , I have your name and number on caller id and I'm calling the cops " then hung up , ahh it was funny. But then we were freaked out the cops were coming   so we stoped that.

I was suppos to work on my diet but I did get home untill 9pm and I was so tired , so I just went to sleep , I'll have to work on it this morning since I don't think I got work since theres this huge snowstorm starting , 20 - 40 centimemtres .. then some more tomorrow I think , not sure , so this is perfect time to start it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Why don't you ask your dad what oil he uses? a bit of oil is not goin to hurt you if your on a lean bulk
> 
> there is no excuse for bein lazy its takes no time at all to cook chicken on the george foreman


true .. it would be nice to eat my chicken mixed with brown rice again  , but cookings out of the option , as it'll make more of a "mess" that "I" don't clean up , my mom assumes that ALL the dishies in the sink are mine because I eat so much , everytime I go to get more food she just mutters under her breath "holy shit" , but I do clean all my dishies , its my sisters and brother that dosen't clean theres but she dosen't want to listen to me .. 
But I'll ask my dad about the oil , maybe I can get him ot make mine seperate from everyone else's using my oil , and a specific amount.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

*Jan 23*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm up / Back
*rep range back - *Bent over two arm Db Row - *25lbs* 1x15 , *20lbs* 1x18 , *15lbs* 1x21
DB Pullover - *25lbs* 1x15 , *22.5lbs* 1x18 , *20lbs* 1x21
Middle back shrug - "   "            "          "          "          "
One arm Db Row  - *27.5lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x18 , *22.5lbs* 1x21


*Diet -* Well I thought I was at 2300 calories and was gonna increase to 2500 today ... well I found out I was actually only eating 2000 calories , but I want to get this bulk on the road so I increased to 2400 calories today , hopefully my body will accept it and not gain some fat  
Meal 1 - oats , whey , unsweetned soy milk , banana
*Post workout* - whey, museli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey, oats
Meal 3 - protein bar , fiber 1 ,
Meal 4 - CC , almond butter , fibre 1 , apple 
Meal 5- tuna , fishies , fiber 1
Meal 6 - Same as Meal 4

Did absoutley nothing today other than play Resident Evil 4 , god I love that game  
We got so much snow   , so my exam shecdule will be pushed up a day since school will DEFIENTLY be cancled tomorrow ....  damn Micheal and him being in Flordia right now


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 23, 2005)

I was thinking ... since I want to add mass to my glutes and lower back , thats why I'm training those different compared to everything else , should I maybe move my back day a little bit later in the week and also do some SLDL and walking lunges to help with adding the mass? Or would that be counter productive since I'm training them twice a week?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> true .. it would be nice to eat my chicken mixed with brown rice again  , but cookings out of the option , as it'll make more of a "mess" that "I" don't clean up , my mom assumes that ALL the dishies in the sink are mine because I eat so much , everytime I go to get more food she just mutters under her breath "holy shit"
> 
> Meal 1 - oats , whey , unsweetned soy milk , banana
> *Post workout* - whey, museli , banana
> ...



This isn't that much food. There are like...7 different foods on this menu. You seriously need variety. It's the same thing, day in and day out....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'll ask my dad about the oil , maybe I can get him ot make mine seperate from everyone else's using my oil , and a specific amount.


Unless you have any kinda medical condition, i wouldnt bother. Like stu21Ldn said, a little wont make a diff also considering that you are doing a bulk and not planning to compete. So long as it is not fried chicken or some very greasy stuff that you will be eating regularly, it is ok. It is not poison and you will not drop dead after one bite. So dont fuss over it. Ask Emma if you are not sure, i am sure she will say the same thing. Besides life will be soo much easier and your dad will not get pissed at you with all your 'special' needs. Hell, i wish someone would cook some of my meals for me, i'd be happy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was thinking ... since I want to add mass to my glutes and lower back , thats why I'm training those different compared to everything else , should I maybe move my back day a little bit later in the week and also do some SLDL and walking lunges to help with adding the mass? Or would that be counter productive since I'm training them twice a week?


 Cant really answer this for you, since you are doing p/rr/s routine, i guess. Suggest, post a thread in the training section explain and ask your question. Maybe someone who know about that routine can help.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> This isn't that much food. There are like...7 different foods on this menu. You seriously need variety. It's the same thing, day in and day out....


 nope I don't need a variety , I enjoy my food 

But either way because of the bulk my foods will be changing as I need more carbies ... my diet today was diff and in about 2 days it'll be what it'll be for a LONG time


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Unless you have any kinda medical condition, i wouldnt bother. Like stu21Ldn said, a little wont make a diff also considering that you are doing a bulk and not planning to compete. So long as it is not fried chicken or some very greasy stuff that you will be eating regularly, it is ok. It is not poison and you will not drop dead after one bite. So dont fuss over it. Ask Emma if you are not sure, i am sure she will say the same thing. Besides life will be soo much easier and your dad will not get pissed at you with all your 'special' needs. Hell, i wish someone would cook some of my meals for me, i'd be happy.


 well I asked and he told me that he actually already does cook mine seperate , and the oil he uses in canoil oil and that he only uses very little for mine  
So I'm gonna start eating chicken again  , another reason I took it out of my diet was because FitDay told me a cup of cubed chiken was 97 cals , and 17 G of protein ... well I finally got a scale and jsut for the hell of it I wanted to see what it weighed in as ... well that one cup that I was eating was actually 7 ounces of chicken


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cant really answer this for you, since you are doing p/rr/s routine, i guess. Suggest, post a thread in the training section explain and ask your question. Maybe someone who know about that routine can help.


okay thanks ,  I keep forgeting that theres an actual diet and training thread (even though I look at them everyday) for my questions so instead I post them in my journal


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2005)

*Jan 24*

*Training *- 30 minute cardio / Abs
*Cardio Distance - 14.23km*
*Abs *- 2 30sec hovers
Ball Pikes - 10 reps
1 30 sec hover
Ball Pike - 10 reps
Janda Sit-ups - Total of 20 reps
BB roll-outs - 2x5 reps
10 Stomach vaccums (extra from the 10 I do everyday before breakfast) - Held for 15 - 20 secs.

All hovers done on hands



*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - oats , whey , unsweetned soy milk , banana
*Post workout* - whey, museli , banana, oats
Meal 2 - oats, whey , egg whites , canned pumpkin , spices and baking stuff, fiber 1
Meal 3 - protein bar , fiber 1
Meal 4 - brown rice , chicken , fishies
Meal 5- CC, almond butter , fiber 1
Meal 6 - Same as Meal 5

*Water - 7.5L*  I've never drank this much water before , I'm so bloated from it , but I want my damn water that I'm retaining from that Pizza! Not to mention I might be gaining more with my carb increase  I really really hope it goes away


Well didn't do anything ... well I did get in this "The kitchen must be spotless and cubboards/fridge must be emptied of all junk" mood.  I was cleaning for a good 3 hours , I threw out so much food that was hiding in the back of the fridge , threw out like 10 boxes of cereal that my siblings weren't eating .. ugh and the spices/baking stuff/ coffee/tea cupbouard was hell , so much kool-aid and shit!
Then after that I just played more games because the grocery store and mall are all closed due to the snow  I wanted to grocery shop , I love grocey shopping it's like my highlight of the week  that sounds so sad.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2005)

*OMG! G-d forbid...7 oz of chicken!!! What's the problem? Chicken is pure protein and very little fat. Why are you stressing it? Does this mean you're not going to eat it anymore?*


*I used to do this when I was in my eating disorder phase. I felt like if I purged it from my house, it was purged from my life. It's THEIR food, why do't you leave it for them? Is it because you're tempted?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> *I felt like if I purged it from my house, it was purged from my life. It's THEIR food, why do't you leave it for them? Is it because you're tempted?*


[/QUOTE] 
And you still don't?  

If my rents leave out a box of donuts..... sometimes I can't fight the urge


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> *OMG! G-d forbid...7 oz of chicken!!! What's the problem? Chicken is pure protein and very little fat. Why are you stressing it? Does this mean you're not going to eat it anymore?*


 

No that was a while ago , during my cut I think .. see I was eating way too much protein when I thought it was only 17G
Dosen't mean I'm never gonna eat it again , I just weigh it on my scale now   , look at my food for yesteday , I ate it with my brown rice   ... although it was really hard to eat yesterday I have the pain in the left side of my throat when ever I chew food 




			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> *I used to do this when I was in my eating disorder phase. I felt like if I purged it from my house, it was purged from my life. It's THEIR food, why do't you leave it for them? Is it because you're tempted?*


 of course I'm tempted   but not of the stuff I threw out   , Everyone in the house thanked me , like I was throwing out outdated milk that they had , mouldy shit , it was just nasty , I found a pack of kool-adi WAY in the back that was there since I was 8 years old. I just got fed up that they coudn't take care of there stuff so I threw it out ... I still left all there cookies and chips and such that was recently bought.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> And you still don't?
> 
> If my rents leave out a box of donuts..... sometimes I can't fight the urge


 every sunday my dad goes out to Tim Hortons and gets a box of 24 donghuts ... 24!! The boston creams always stare at me


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well that sucks tom


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2005)

So eat them!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The boston creams always stare at me


I will take a bite out of anything or anyone that stares at me!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> *OMG! G-d forbid...7 oz of chicken!!! What's the problem? Chicken is pure protein and very little fat. Why are you stressing it? Does this mean you're not going to eat it anymore?*
> 
> *I used to do this when I was in my eating disorder phase. I felt like if I purged it from my house, it was purged from my life. It's THEIR food, why do't you leave it for them? Is it because you're tempted?*




Jesus Jaim give it a break. At least Tom is actually trying to IMPROVE his life, health and self-image! He has admitted he has a problem and he has become active in finding a solution. This is more than I can say for a lot of people!

Why are you suddenly deciding it is your place to tell him that *everything* he is now doing is wrong and 'sick'? It is not like you are the healthiest of individuals...

I clean out me cupboards. Hell, I spent 4 hours cleaning out the kitchen cupboards of a family friend one time... I *ENJOY* this activity!! I find it VERY cathartic. It is not like it is a pathological activity.... Does this mean that am 'purging'? No. God - it means that I think the kitchen cupboards need a clean! Stuff accumulates and sometimes you just have to get rid of the junk... 

And what is the problem if he is tempted by other foods?? Hell, sometimes I am tempted by other foods! I bet 98% of people on these boards would be tempted by 'other foods'... It doesn't mean they are all 'sick'...??

There are also lots of people on these boards who are fairly consistent in their diets - eating basically the same thing everyday (I do, I know that Jodi does too... There are many others)... But Tom has also started to do 'cheats' with his friends (pizza, the movies) and I have suggested that once a week he have a 'treat' meal (where he eats something HEALTHY but something that he would not normally eat - eg: a different kind of fruit). Just so his eating does not become too uni-dimensional...

Sure - Tom has issues and I am 'guilty' of getting tough with him and telling him that needed to suck it up and pull his finger out if he was actually going to proove to the world that he was capable of coping with the complexities of life... But I think you are taking things off the rails a little...
Just get off his case.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Jesus Jaim give it a break. At least Tom is actually trying to IMPROVE his life, health and self-image! He has admitted he has a problem and he has become active in finding a solution. This is more than I can say for a lot of people!
> 
> Why are you suddenly deciding it is your place to tell him that *everything* he is now doing is wrong and 'sick'? It is not like you are the healthiest of individuals...
> 
> ...


Phew thank - you!
No offense Jaim ... I appreciate your thoughts , but it was like every choice I made, there was an "underlying" reason because I was "sick" ... I was just cleaning our cup boards! I get in speratic "everything must be clean" moments ..
Once again Jaim Sorry! But not every little decision I make has to have an underlying reason , and every little thing I'm "tempted" to eat , dosen't mean I should! My goals are MUSCLE not FAT , like yours. And my metabolism isn't as fast as yours ,so I don't need to eat the amounts that you eat ..
Hope you don't stop posting or are mad at me or something


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Well that sucks tom


 it sucks even more watching my family devouring one after another , they all eat like 5 -8 of them


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I will take a bite out of anything or anyone that stares at me!


 when anything or anyone is staring at me I run and hide


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok asked my spot gain question in the training section ... one guy said that you body grows as a whole , and another said that doing the dropset thingy will work .. so I'll stick with what I had planned.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 25, 2005)

*Jan 25*

*Training *- 11 minute cardio warm - up / shoulders
*Rep Range Shoulders - *clean and press - *50lbs* 1x14 , *40lbs* 1x17 , *35lbs* 1x20
Seated side lateral raises -  *7.5lbs* 1x14 , *5lbs* 1x18 , *2.5lbs* 1x20
Front DB Raise - *15lbs* 1x28 , *12.5lbs* 1x32 , *10lbs* 1x42
Reverse Flies - *7.5lbs* 1x14 , *5lbs* 1x18 , *2.5lbs* 1x21

*Diet -* Okay this is switched up now , Emma helped me sort it out   , might still change cause she hasn't commented ont his version jsut yet ... I'll list my daily totals , they might change in the coming week depending if/how long I gain from it as my metabolism might be a little messed.
*Totals - *2496 calories
60G of fat (12G sat)
276 G of Carbs (43G of fibre ... this is cut down from the 88G I was eating  )
220G of Protein
Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee , diet pepsi
*post workout* - whey, museli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey , oats , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup
Meal 3 - protein bar , oats , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup
Meal 4 - brown rice , fishies , celery , chicken
Meal 5 - CC ,almond butter , pear
Meal 6 - CC, almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *7L  i REALLY don't want to retain any water from the carb increase , espically since I'm holding around 3-5lbs of water right now thats not leaving   I'm so ick and bloated with all the water weight , all the water I'm drinking, and the increase of food ...


Well I tasted something so damn delicious today!! I was on the forums right before Meal 2 , when I'd have to have oats , I usually mix cystal light with mine , well right before going up stairs to cook my oats , I read a thread where Jodi suggested putting stevia , SF maple syrup and cinnamon in your oats .... IT WAS SO GOOD!!
Did nothing today other than grocery shop  god I love grocery shopping , I have no reason why though  ... really bloated today though as all my meals are spaced at 2 hours between each instead of 3 , because lately I've been going to bed at 12am and waking up at 10am - 11am , and I need to cut that out!   it's gonna be so hard to go to sleep at 8pm and wake up at 4:30am again once school starts back up so I need to start getting into that habit ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Phew thank - you!
> No offense Jaim ... I appreciate your thoughts , but it was like every choice I made, there was an "underlying" reason because I was "sick" ... I was just cleaning our cup boards! I get in speratic "everything must be clean" moments ..
> Once again Jaim Sorry! But not every little decision I make has to have an underlying reason , and every little thing I'm "tempted" to eat , dosen't mean I should! My goals are MUSCLE not FAT , like yours. And my metabolism isn't as fast as yours ,so I don't need to eat the amounts that you eat ..
> Hope you don't stop posting or are mad at me or something



Don't say sorry Tom. There is no need. Jaim has her own issues that she is projecting onto you.... And I am not entirely sure she wants you to get better - her sickness if more fun when she has a friend to share it with....

All I can see in your recent posts is PROGRESS!! You are doing AMAZING things and I can not say enough how proud I am of you for finally taking the plunge and becoming active in getting yourself well....

Just know that you WILL beat it - and you are already halfway there. Keep your eye on your goals of a HEALTHY, LEAN, RIPPED physique and living a BALANCED, HAPPY and PRODUCTIVE life... 

You have to balance GOOD TRAINING, GOOD EATING and GOOD LIVING.

And I believe that you will do it.

Passion for life is something that many people want - but few people actually have... I believe you are capable of it... But you have to LET yourself be happy. 

Just always test your boundries Tom - Never stop asking questions, never stop testing yourself and you will never stop learning...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok asked my spot gain question in the training section ... one guy said that you body grows as a whole , and another said that doing the dropset thingy will work .. so I'll stick with what I had planned.


You can add mass to specific areas...

But -High rep training DOESN'T WORK!! 

You have 3 main muscle fibre types 
1. Slow twitch
2. Fast twitch (a)
3. Fast twitch (b)

Now, what many people think is that if they 'train' in the gym for their slow twitch fibres then they will 'get the long lean look'... But you train these muscles EVERY DAY!! Standing, walking, moving - all of these are using your slow twitch fibres! If 'slow twitch' fibre stimulation were all you needed to get ripped then look at the average Joe!!! IT ISN'T THE WAY!!! 

What you really want to do is train your fast twitch fibres!! You want to HANG ONTO THESE PRECIOUS THINGS - they are nearly finished being laid down by the time you end puberty and they gradually disappear as you get older!! This is what causes old people to have no butts and hump backs!!! You DO NOT want that!!

You CAN NOT accidently get too bulky - 'Bulk' will depend on your genetics, your proportion of slow/fast twitch fibres, your overall training level and how much you eat! If building massive amounts of muscle tissue where that easy then every person that walked into a gym would be ripped!!! NOT going to happen...

If you want an althletic look - long and sleek - you need to combine athlete explosive training with the correct diet and cardio exercise.

But the problem is that you NEED a baseline of STRENGTH before you can do explosive training... So you NEED to start from the beginning... Baby steps Tom. You have to learn to WALK before you can RUN!

Just like a carpenter has to build a frame before he can create a peice of furniture, you must BUILD A FRAME before you can carve it correctly.



Think about it...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't say sorry Tom. There is no need. Jaim has her own issues that she is projecting onto you.... And I am not entirely sure she wants you to get better - her sickness if more fun when she has a friend to share it with....
> 
> All I can see in your recent posts is PROGRESS!! You are doing AMAZING things and I can not say enough how proud I am of you for finally taking the plunge and becoming active in getting yourself well....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Emma , that means alot to me.
I'm trying my hardest , no matter how bad I start to look (damn water weight  ) , like you said I gotta keep my eyes on the goal.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Miss Emma said:
			
		

> But -High rep training DOESN'T WORK!!


If HIT is considered high rep, I would have to disagree with this statement.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can add mass to specific areas...
> 
> But -High rep training DOESN'T WORK!!
> 
> ...


Well that was my plan , I know doing High Rep Range dropsets aren't gonna allow a muscle to grow as much as doing the normal 8-10 rep range , without drop sets. I was gonna train everything other than my glutes and lower back as the high rep range dropset , and then do SLDL's (maybe good morning for the second time of the week   .. if I train them twice a week.. ) and Walking DB Lunges (I think this exercise targets the glutes well , dosen't it? ) normally.
This is the list of bodyparts that I want mass to be added to too , in order from most to least
1. Glutes / Lower Back
2. Bi/Tri
3. Chest / Upper Back / Shoulders
4 Legs / Abs

My legs are weird ... they look pretty big when I'm just standing up straight , with no visible definition , but if I squat down then they REALLY lean up and theres alot of definition that's why I really don't want to add mass to them .. is that how everyone else's is?


But are you basically saying I shouldn't worrying about all that?  and just train regular , and worry about sculpting my body after I hit 140 and have a lower body fat%?
Which I'm still not even sure how I suppos to do that  ... I was thinking I could get to 145 , then cut to 135 , go back to 145 , the cut back to 135 , then get to 145 and cut to 140 ..


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 26, 2005)

I was thinking about something ... I bet I do actually have a failry high bodyfat %  (  this post won't go on about how I should cut and not bulk  )

But ok I was 105lbs , then I had to gain 15lbs of FAT because all I could do was lay done , and I wasn't weight training ..
Then I went on a bulk and gained 16.5lbs , then a cut that I lost 3-5lbs a week , which means it wasn't all fat , and probably alot of muscle .. 
So witha ll that I bet I do have a failry high bodyfat % (or at least for me  ) and it's basically like the doctor said all centered in on my stomach


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> when anything or anyone is staring at me I run and hide


  Gotta stand your ground and fight back, boy. The more you run, they more they will hound you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Water - *7L  i REALLY don't want to retain any water from the carb increase , espically since I'm holding around 3-5lbs of water right now thats not leaving   I'm so ick and bloated with all the water weight , all the water I'm drinking, and the increase of food ...


 Dont focus soo much on the water weight. I hate being bloated as well, but it goes with the territory.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I tasted something so damn delicious today!! I was on the forums right before Meal 2 , when I'd have to have oats , I usually mix Crystal light with mine , well right before going up stairs to cook my oats , I read a thread where Jodi suggested putting stevia , SF maple syrup and cinnamon in your oats .... IT WAS SO GOOD!!..


I never used Crystal Lite. Never saw the point in consuming that stuff. Just a bunch of artificial color and flavor. Good idea to include the maple syrup..etc


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> , no matter how bad I start to look (damn water weight  ) ,


Unless you are not paying enough attention to your diet and/or doing a sloppy half-assed routine, You will NOT look bad. You will only look better and better.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Jesus Jaim give it a break. At least Tom is actually trying to IMPROVE his life, health and self-image! He has admitted he has a problem and he has become active in finding a solution. This is more than I can say for a lot of people!
> 
> Why are you suddenly deciding it is your place to tell him that *everything* he is now doing is wrong and 'sick'? It is not like you are the healthiest of individuals...
> 
> ...



Tom and I work out our shit on our own, not in the post. You don't have to get involved.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't say sorry Tom. There is no need. Jaim has her own issues that she is projecting onto you.... And I am not entirely sure she wants you to get better - her sickness if more fun when she has a friend to share it with....



Go use your amateur psychotherpy on someone else. Stop trying to analyze me.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Tom, as soon as it's warm enough there, you should spend your cardio days jogging outside with your shirt off.... or playing volleyball with your shirt off.

You sound an awful lot like me.  And if you are, the self confidence issues will hold back your progress.  It's important to get passed that.

I even took up streaking


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 26, 2005)

You miss-understood me tom..

What I ment is that the rep range you are working in is not going to get you that muscle density/hard, lean look you are looking for!! Go and have a look at your family - do they look HARD and LEAN? Geezzz, go and have a look at yourself in the mirror... Are your muscles looking like you want them too? Do you have that HARD look you want?

See - doing really high rep work like you are doing is just like doing pseudo cardio... You are not doing anything besides working up a sweat and burning calories (you will not create leanness, you will not create anything... you will just waste your time!  Read this.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> This is the list of bodyparts that I want mass to be added to too , in order from most to least
> 1. Glutes / Lower Back
> 2. Bi/Tri
> 3. Chest / Upper Back / Shoulders
> 4 Legs / Abs


Glutes you can target well with things such as glute-ham raises, LOW squats, DEEP lunges, sumo deadlifts. Anything where you first bend your knee up towards your chest and then PUSH hard back out again will develop your glutes (as it is this muscle that DRAWS your leg back... well, that and the hamstrings).

SLDL will not really help add a lot of glute mass, but they will help with your lower back...

Bi's and tri's are simple...



> My legs are weird ... they look pretty big when I'm just standing up straight , with no visible definition , but if I squat down then they REALLY lean up and theres alot of definition that's why I really don't want to add mass to them .. is that how everyone else's is?


It sounds like you do not have a lot of dense muscle tissue on them.... You want definition, you need density... You want density, you have to train for it.



> But are you basically saying I shouldn't worrying about all that?  and just train regular , and worry about sculpting my body after I hit 140 and have a lower body fat%?


Yes - I am saying that as well. Basically:
1. You will not get lean and hard from high repetition work. Full stop..... 
2. You also need to build a frame first and THEN sculpt it.....

Train properly (there are MANY different ways to train so there is no 'regular' way) so that you stimulate your muscles correctly. 

Get yourself started on the correct path and THEN worry about the details!



> Which I'm still not even sure how I suppos to do that  ... I was thinking I could get to 145 , then cut to 135 , go back to 145 , the cut back to 135 , then get to 145 and cut to 140 ..


  Why see-saw like that Tom?  That is like taking 2 steps forward and 1.5 steps back!! 

You don't need to 'add and drop' weight in order to decrease your BF%... I suggest you get to 145 pounds and then HOLD that weight for a while. Eat correctly and train correctly and your body will slowly 're-compose' itself.

Remember - what you are trying to achieve TAKES TIME!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2005)

ps: Tom - check out this just for interest... here


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2005)

ps: and this strong and small


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Gotta stand your ground and fight back, boy. The more you run, they more they will hound you.


Yes .. but the more I run , the more cardio I can sneak in


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont focus soo much on the water weight. I hate being bloated as well, but it goes with the territory.


Well took your advice and stoped drinking the 7L , and just my regular 5L , and I woke up this morning with a FLAT stomach   I couldn't see the bump! I have no idea why , (it'll be back before the end of the day though  ) either I'm droping my water weight or those stomach vacuums are starting to work even more , either way I WAS SO HAPPY  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I never used Crystal Lite. Never saw the point in consuming that stuff. Just a bunch of artificial color and flavor. Good idea to include the maple syrup..etc


 you should  
try putting the "strawberry orange banana" flavour over your oats ,  , although it's nothing in comparison of the cinnamon / stevia / SF maple syrup mixture  ... secret is to use TONS of cinnamon ... mmmm cinnamon


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Go use your amateur psychotherpy on someone else. Stop trying to analyze me.


The Jaim please stop trying to analyze me! YOU were doing the exact same thing to ME , every little thing I was doing was because I was "sick" . I'm here making an honest effort to get better and all you could provide was some sort of negative comment that I wasn't trying hard enough or I'm sick because I don't eat a donghut...
This is another thing I need to work on , standing up for myself and not brushing things off as a laugh , if someone's making comments that I don't like/agree on I need to learn how to call them out on it.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Tom, as soon as it's warm enough there, you should spend your cardio days jogging outside with your shirt off.... or playing volleyball with your shirt off.
> 
> You sound an awful lot like me. And if you are, the self confidence issues will hold back your progress. It's important to get passed that.
> 
> I even took up streaking


  Me .... in a public place .... without a t-shirt? ..   o god the thought of it's making me sick!
Even the thought of me wearing a t-shirt in public is just .. wrong! I have some serious issues  The last time I tried wearing a t-shirt in public , I think Ii owre it for a total of 10 seconds before feeling "naked" and having to throw my sweater back on me.
But seriously I have no idea how anyone could not wear a t-shirt in public , I mean the confidence it would take! Having everyone stare at you .. you worrying if you bend over wrong you'll create the wrong roll , or worrying that if you start running your stomachs gonna jiggle   I just never oculd do it ...   Maybe we'll make that my LONG LONG LONG term goal


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You miss-understood me tom..
> 
> What I ment is that the rep range you are working in is not going to get you that muscle density/hard, lean look you are looking for!! Go and have a look at your family - do they look HARD and LEAN? Geezzz, go and have a look at yourself in the mirror... Are your muscles looking like you want them too? Do you have that HARD look you want?


No   ... Well see what I was thinking of is only my stomach at this point and how I can improve ONLY that. By adding mass to my glutes and and lower back. So by doing everything else high rep dropsets I wasn't gonna get atrophy for everything else BUT I also wasn't gonna stimulate hypertrophy , so that would mean the only muscle I was stimulating for hypertrophy would have been my bis/tris glutes/lowerback so THEY would only grow. Does that make sense? Or am I just talking like I know stuff when I really don't 

But I know now that I shouldn't be focusing solely on my abs , as that's all I've ever done , and right now I should be working on my body as a WHOLE.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See - doing really high rep work like you are doing is just like doing pseudo cardio... You are not doing anything besides working up a sweat and burning calories (you will not create leanness, you will not create anything... you will just waste your time!  Read this.


  god thats long!  All the better though , I got absoultley nothing to do today (as I beat my game I bought .. god I'm a spaz  ) so I'll give it a look after I'm done working out , since I got 20 minutes to reply to everything





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Glutes you can target well with things such as glute-ham raises, LOW squats, DEEP lunges, sumo deadlifts. Anything where you first bend your knee up towards your chest and then PUSH hard back out again will develop your glutes (as it is this muscle that DRAWS your leg back... well, that and the hamstrings).
> 
> SLDL will not really help add a lot of glute mass, but they will help with your lower back...
> 
> Bi's and tri's are simple...


Well what I'm gonna do is the SLDL's for my lower back (was thinking of also adding Good Morning .. but where I don't have a squat rack thing smight get dangerous ... or do people even use the squat racks for those?   OMG I WANT TO GO TO A PROPER GYM SO BAD! )
Then I was thinkin gof maybe doing some walking DB lunges for my glutes , or maybe I shouldn't make them walking and just regular DB lunges , except make them longer and deeper than what I was normally going.. anyways
And like you said Bi/Tris are simple



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It sounds like you do not have a lot of dense muscle tissue on them.... You want definition, you need density... You want density, you have to train for it.


Well I want defintion like I have it in my legs when I'm squating down .. but if that means adding mass to my legs (which I understand your not saying   .. or are you   O god I'm so confused! I'm too blonde for this stuff! ok I'm pretty sure density dosen't equal mass , that's what one of your other posts were saying , I have to go back and re-read all this , I've just been trying to read up on other stuff that I'm forgetting everything else and second guessing myself!  ... and my damn english exam isn't helping  ) then I don't want it ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes - I am saying that as well. Basically:
> 1. You will not get lean and hard from high repetition work. Full stop.....
> 2. You also need to build a frame first and THEN sculpt it.....
> 
> ...


Hmm well maybe I should just stick to the original P/RR/S ? I know you said I don't need something that complicated  , but I really enjoy it  , and I can switch the rep range week up so that I'm doing what the ORIGINAL rep ranges were, instead of making them as high as I did. Wouldn't this stimulate great growth as every week I switching the weight / rep ranges / excercises so my body can't fully adapt and is always being put under new stress?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why see-saw like that Tom? That is like taking 2 steps forward and 1.5 steps back!!
> 
> You don't need to 'add and drop' weight in order to decrease your BF%... I suggest you get to 145 pounds and then HOLD that weight for a while. Eat correctly and train correctly and your body will slowly 're-compose' itself.
> 
> Remember - what you are trying to achieve TAKES TIME!


I always thought that in order to lose bodyfat my body would have to be buring more calories than I'm taking in .. I was trying to stick some cutting in there as I love cutting  , i'ts like a break from having to eat huge amounts of food ( for me at least) and just eating untill I'm full without being bloated


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just never oculd do it ...  Maybe we'll make that my LONG LONG LONG term goal


 
Yea, you sound just like me.

I'm telling you Tom, the sooner you do this (and more frequently) the quicker you'll progress towards any appearance goals.  

Do it regardless of how you 'think' you look.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

*Jan 27*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm - up / Bi/Tris
*Bi / Tri - *hammer curls - *22.5lbs* 1x30 , *25lbs* 1x26 , *30lbs* 1x18
close grip BB curl - *45lbs* 3x10
Tricep Db Kickback - *15lbs* 1x10  , *17.5lbs* 2x10
Tricep Extension *40lbs* 3x10

*Diet -* 
*Totals - *
Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee , diet pepsi
*post workout* - whey, museli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey , oats , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup
Meal 3 - protein bar , oats , crystal light , greean beans , vinnegar
Meal 4 - brown rice , fishies , celery , chicken
Meal 5 - CC ,almond butter , pear 
Meal 6 - CC, almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L

Workout was good , arms were really sore , espically my triceps ... i think my triceps are stronger than my bi's  anyways
Well did nothing again today ... literally jsut sat down all day in my PJ's playing my game that I finally beat!
So yup thats all I did nothing exciting happened ... o wait when I was eating my green beans with vinnegar , being me I used a plate for my green beans and then I just poured the vinnegar onto the plate ... well I forgot that if I picked up the plate the vinnegar will spill off the side so short story even shorter I wasted vinnegar all down my sweater , I smelt like nasty ass vinnegar it was so gross ( and now I'm not dirty and took a shower right afterwards  )


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yea, you sound just like me.
> 
> I'm telling you Tom, the sooner you do this (and more frequently) the quicker you'll progress towards any appearance goals.
> 
> Do it regardless of how you 'think' you look.


I really couldn't 
 what would your reaction be if you seen this kid running down the street , ribs and all but yet he had this lower stomach that keep flopping up and down .. almost hypnotically 
How about after I'm done my bulk (when I'm done being so bloated) and I sculpt my  body a little more I'll start wearing a t-shirt once a week adn then I'll go from there


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 27, 2005)

You shouldn't care what I think.  That's my point.  Screw everybody else dude.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You shouldn't care what I think. That's my point. Screw everybody else dude.


 well first before realizing that no one really cares if I go without my shirt I have to realize that no one cares if I'm having a bad hair day   seriously I've gone home from school because of bad hair / miss an enitre week of school because I got a bad hair cut or coloring. I can fake being sick so well that I had a doctor sending me to get blood tests casue she though I had ameonia when I jsut didn't like my hair 
But lets say ... within two years  I'll go shirtless in a public place , promise!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yes .. but the more I run , the more cardio I can sneak in


 God, you are such a cardio-freak!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well took your advice and stoped drinking the 7L , and just my regular 5L , and I woke up this morning with a FLAT stomach   I couldn't see the bump! I have no idea why , (it'll be back before the end of the day though  ) either I'm droping my water weight or those stomach vacuums are starting to work even more , either way I WAS SO HAPPY


 Good for you.  IMO, you dont have to drown yourself in water. You do need it but depending on height, weight, gender and activity. deiiferent people need different amounts. And you dont have to go by a fixed number. Remember the 'pee test' is mentioned? thats what i go by. Maybe Emma has other suggestions.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> you should
> try putting the "strawberry orange banana" flavour over your oats ,  , although it's nothing in comparison of the cinnamon / stevia / SF maple syrup mixture  ... secret is to use TONS of cinnamon ... mmmm cinnamon


Will give that a try someday.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good for you.  IMO, you dont have to drown yourself in water. You do need it but depending on height, weight, gender and activity. deiiferent people need different amounts. And you dont have to go by a fixed number. Remember the 'pee test' is mentioned? thats what i go by. Maybe Emma has other suggestions.


 yup that's what I do , if at any time my pee starts looking yellow I go and drink a litre of water.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Will give that a try someday.


OMG you have to , it's so good! It's like multiple orgasms for your tongue!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: Tom - check out this just for interest... here


 weird you posted that as I was gonna do measurments tomorrow and keep doing them every 4 weeks or so , we'll see how I compare


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> weird you posted that as I was gonna do measurments tomorrow and keep doing them every 4 weeks or so , we'll see how I compare


photo's are good too Tom! So take progress pictures. These will help you identify your weak areas...


ps: did you get pm?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: and this strong and small


Thanks  

Ok I've gone back a re-read the stuff you have told me , and made notes so I can og over them everytime I wake up so they can SINK into me , not me reading it and understanding it -then a week later forgeting about it! 

ok I'm still ... kinda confused ..

Ok , so for me to achieve a "toned" body I must pack away as many muscle fibers into a muscle that I can and get my bodyfat % pretty low , now this will not add mass to me , but make me more dense which would mean I would carry more weight.
Now I was thinking that in order to do this your body must be in a caloric surplus so your body can repair and grow your muscles and become more dense. 
But then through that link it made me double guess some stuff ..
Like when this guy says this 



			
				Gene said:
			
		

> These individual get stronger through repetitive and intense stimulation of their nervous system by performing exercises that are as close to if not exactly the same as the feat they intend to perform. In other words, one does not develop strong one-arm pushup strength by doing 100s of double-arm pushups, but instead by training one-arm pushups, other similar single-arm activities, and using methods to either increase or decrease load (weighted / assisted single-arm pushups).
> 
> They could just as easily increase their size by supplementing with a very harty diet (lots of food), but some choose not to to maintain a lower weight for enhanced functionality/agility/etc.


Now from what I'm taking in (which is probably completely wrong) he's saying in order to become strong (and toned , like Bruce Lee cause that's who there talking about) the body must be put under some sort of stress ( like weight training) and in order to cope with this stress your body will "grow" muscles to perpare itself for the next time it is put under this type of stress. So the next time you go to put your body under this stress , it must be more intense / mixed up in order for your body to "grow" muscles once again to cope.
Now I'm thinking that when your bodies coping and "growing" muscles your body would become more dense and so you would weigh more. But then he makes the comment about the food and weight. He says that some choose to maintain a lower weight and not increase thier size by eating lots of food , but they can still get the benefits without increasing thier size .. am I making sense or am I just combining everything I'm reading so none of it's making sense?   I'm so confused! ..

Another thing that was said - 



			
				Gene said:
			
		

> So although you can increase your strength indefinitely, the increases will be slow and sporadic (CNS adaptation occurs short and long term). Actively trying to increase muscle size at the same time will allow them to undergo more forceful contraction, and with an efficient CNS the combination will result in much greater strength increases.


And you said 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> a muscle has 'tone' when there is a degree of contraction occurring - so most muscles, will have 'tone' regardless of if you look like the 'Dough Boy' or 'Bruce Lee'..).


So basically in order to achieve "tone" you must increase your strength , which would increase your muscles , which would increase the contraction between them which would equal more "tone" right? (I'm so confused!  )
So what would this have to do with my weight? Now I'm NOT trying to get out of going on a bulk by saying this , I'm just trying to understand what exactly I'm trying to do ..
Now like you said when I muscle is more dense it'll weigh more , but then that other guy said some chose not to increase their weight and stay small for increased agility etc.. How is this possible , it's contradting itself... So am I basically bulking solely for health reasons? Which I can understand.

Then this guy said


			
				Big-Rob said:
			
		

> But also. When doing powerlifting. Your muscles get alot more dense. Instead of getting big, they get dense.


Now this is what I want right? So basicaly I should be keeping my reps low to get a more dense without bulk .. but then that brings up the whole weight confusion again. I've also read up on some muscle fiber stuff and well ... I don't get that either ... okay I get that theres for slow , and fast I and II ... but whats the difference between them other than how fast they twitch? Slow are for your cardio and such right , but what the diff between Fast I and fast II becasue this guy is saying I need to stimulate my fast II fibers through powerlifting for more density ..


			
				RepubCarrier said:
			
		

> Powerlifting will hypertrophy type IIB fibers, which are more dense than sarcoplasmic hypertrophy + Type A muscle fiber hypertrophy associated with bodybuilding methods. The muscles themselves aren't more dense, but 15-20 rep training will increase various non-muscle components of your "muscles".


You've also said that it IS possible to change your bodies composition WITHOUT weight change , which would make sense about everything I'm confused about. But if what I'm thinking above isn't ture then how are you suppos to change your body composition without a change in your weight? 

 



Sigh ...
I'm so confused it's driving me crazy!  ...

And on a completly different topic , if you have any links explaining proper technique and how to do a "dragon flag" can you please give me them?  I've tried searching but all I get is stuff about chinese flags and stuff...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> photo's are good too Tom! So take progress pictures. These will help you identify your weak areas...
> 
> 
> ps: did you get pm?


 well since my comp was wiped and everything was deleted my web cam isn't installed ... and I lost the instructions on how to install it so it just kinda sits there , and I can't use it  so I can't take pics really ... I need to try and get it fixed so I can take pics as thats a great idea

Yup got the PM   thanks againf or your help on that.
I'm about to go reply to it , jsut had to get that huge "I'm really damn lost and confused" post out fo the way


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> No   ... Well see what I was thinking of is only my stomach at this point and how I can improve ONLY that. By adding mass to my glutes and and lower back. So by doing everything else high rep dropsets I wasn't gonna get atrophy for everything else BUT I also wasn't gonna stimulate hypertrophy , so that would mean the only muscle I was stimulating for hypertrophy would have been my bis/tris glutes/lowerback so THEY would only grow. Does that make sense? Or am I just talking like I know stuff when I really don't



As I KEEP saying - HIGH REP/LOW WEIGHT will NOT make you LEAN and HARD!!! It will not do anything!! It is like saying 'if I run on the treadmill with 5 pound DBs I get 'toned''!!!

By doing high rep, lower weight drop sets you will also get atrophy - you will loose the stimulation of your fast twitch fibres and you will decrease the density of these muscles (you will decrease the sarcomeres or the 'stuffing' in your muscles). This means less hardness!



> But I know now that I shouldn't be focusing solely on my abs , as that's all I've ever done , and right now I should be working on my body as a WHOLE.



YES - you NEED to look at your body as a WHOLE unit! Don't devide it up into little bits just yet. Take a step back and consider the big picture first. Go into the details later when you HAVE something to get detailed about!!! 



> Well what I'm gonna do is the SLDL's for my lower back (was thinking of also adding Good Morning .. but where I don't have a squat rack thing smight get dangerous ... or do people even use the squat racks for those?   OMG I WANT TO GO TO A PROPER GYM SO BAD! )
> Then I was thinkin gof maybe doing some walking DB lunges for my glutes , or maybe I shouldn't make them walking and just regular DB lunges , except make them longer and deeper than what I was normally going.. anyways
> And like you said Bi/Tris are simple


Once again - you are thinking about 'deviding' your body... Your lower back is stimulated in LOTS of moves - nearly every large compound movement engages parts or all of your lower back (it is part of your 'core')... Squats, deadlifts (both regular and SLDL), cleans (esp full cleans), bent over rows/t-bar rows (where it acts as a stabiliser), overhead movements (again, it is a stabiliser)... 

Your glutes - well, there are also STACKS of moves for this! Don't just stick to lunges.. Think about one legged squats/pistols, pull-thrus (also good for lower back), reverse-hypers, glute-ham raises, sumo squats, sumo deadlifts...

Just doing lunges is limiting yourself too much!



> Well I want defintion like I have it in my legs when I'm squating down .. but if that means adding mass to my legs (which I understand your not saying   .. or are you   O god I'm so confused! I'm too blonde for this stuff! ok I'm pretty sure density dosen't equal mass , that's what one of your other posts were saying , I have to go back and re-read all this , I've just been trying to read up on other stuff that I'm forgetting everything else and second guessing myself!  ... and my damn english exam isn't helping  ) then I don't want it ..


DENSITY DOES NOT EQUAL BIG!! BIG DOES NOT = DENSE!!! Think of Bruce Lee in his kung fu movies - he is TEENY but he is STRONG and HARD and RIPPED!!! Why - he has muscle density!!

The reason why you have no definition in your legs is because you do not have the muscle density you need for this... You are training them too 'aerobically' and you are not stimulating your fast twitch muscle fibres enough!!



> Hmm well maybe I should just stick to the original P/RR/S ? I know you said I don't need something that complicated  , but I really enjoy it  , and I can switch the rep range week up so that I'm doing what the ORIGINAL rep ranges were, instead of making them as high as I did. Wouldn't this stimulate great growth as every week I switching the weight / rep ranges / excercises so my body can't fully adapt and is always being put under new stress?


I don't think you need P/RR/S...  Personally, you do not really have enough experience or foundation for this type of thing. 

But if you really want to do it and you enjoy it then do it... But do it PROPERLY - that means do it as it is written. Don't modify or 'tweak' as you see fit (so don't change the rep ranges!  )...



> I always thought that in order to lose bodyfat my body would have to be buring more calories than I'm taking in .. I was trying to stick some cutting in there as I love cutting  , i'ts like a break from having to eat huge amounts of food ( for me at least) and just eating untill I'm full without being bloated


You can re-compose your body!! To do this you eat at about maintainence, eat CLEAN and train HARD. Your body will continue to build and repair muscle tissue (as you are stimulating it to do so) and in the process your bodyfat will decrease. 

This is how noobies get a lot of their gains (they build muscle and burn fat at the same time).

When you have much more muscle mass than you do now, as a person gets LEANER then yes, the amount you can 'recompose' becomes less and at this stage then calorie deficiency is usually required to drop BF more (but with this will also come a decrease in muscle mass)..

But at your stage in life and training you CAN and WILL do both!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As I KEEP saying - HIGH REP/LOW WEIGHT will NOT make you LEAN and HARD!!! It will not do anything!! It is like saying 'if I run on the treadmill with 5 pound DBs I get 'toned''!!!
> 
> By doing high rep, lower weight drop sets you will also get atrophy - you will loose the stimulation of your fast twitch fibres and you will decrease the density of these muscles (you will decrease the sarcomeres or the 'stuffing' in your muscles). This means less hardness!


See what I was thinking when I thought I would have to do that see-saw thing was for the first 15 pounds just focus on adding mass to my lower back and glutes , then worrying about the looking Hard thing after doing that .. but I realize that's what I should be doing , so I'll stop doing the really high rep range dropset thing completely as I didn't realize this would make atrophy happen .. I just thought it would keep my body the same and not stimulate atrophy while only stimulating hypertrophy in my glutes / lower back so that only my glutes / lower back would grow and nothing else .. but thats all worng so scratch on that.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Once again - you are thinking about 'deviding' your body... Your lower back is stimulated in LOTS of moves - nearly every large compound movement engages parts or all of your lower back (it is part of your 'core')... Squats, deadlifts (both regular and SLDL), cleans (esp full cleans), bent over rows/t-bar rows (where it acts as a stabiliser), overhead movements (again, it is a stabiliser)...
> 
> Your glutes - well, there are also STACKS of moves for this! Don't just stick to lunges.. Think about one legged squats/pistols, pull-thrus (also good for lower back), reverse-hypers, glute-ham raises, sumo squats, sumo deadlifts...
> 
> Just doing lunges is limiting yourself too much!


Okay .. so basically just stick to what I was doing all along   and I'll worry about adding mass to those areas afterwards.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> DENSITY DOES NOT EQUAL BIG!! BIG DOES NOT = DENSE!!! Think of Bruce Lee in his kung fu movies - he is TEENY but he is STRONG and HARD and RIPPED!!! Why - he has muscle density!!
> 
> The reason why you have no definition in your legs is because you do not have the muscle density you need for this... You are training them too 'aerobically' and you are not stimulating your fast twitch muscle fibres enough!!


got it , Density doesn't equal mass   , I went back and re-read that post and made notes 

I've just been so scared of my legs getting bigger , even the slightest! their already pretty big to me , they don't match my waist so getting a pair of jeans is hard and I always have to get a pair fo jeans really tight in the thighs , but loose in the waist and it makes my but look all droppy and I'm always having to pull them up   not fun.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't think you need P/RR/S... Personally, you do not really have enough experience or foundation for this type of thing.
> 
> But if you really want to do it and you enjoy it then do it... But do it PROPERLY - that means do it as it is written. Don't modify or 'tweak' as you see fit (so don't change the rep ranges!  )...


okay I won't modify it 
The thing I changed was the rep ranges in the rep range week and for every Power week I would do an additonal rep range week for my chest and legs as I didn't want those to get any bigger than what they were ... but I understand that won't happen.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can re-compose your body!! To do this you eat at about maintainence, eat CLEAN and train HARD. Your body will continue to build and repair muscle tissue (as you are stimulating it to do so) and in the process your bodyfat will decrease.
> 
> This is how noobies get a lot of their gains (they build muscle and burn fat at the same time).
> 
> ...


Ok , I finally understand the whole changing my body while staying at the same weight , I thought that it wasn't possible for me to do that , that's why I didn't understand how that was possible.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 27, 2005)

*Jan 27*

*Training *- 10 minute cardio warm - up / Chest / glutes / lower back
*Glutes - *LongDB walking lunges (do 3 lunges , stand , turn around , do another 3 etc. ... don't have alot of space ) *40lbs* 1 x 4 (bad form so I just stoped) *30lbs* 1x14 , 1x16 , 1x18
*Chest (was suppos to be rep range , but I decided not too) - *DB press - *30lbs* 1x8 , *35lbs* 1x6 , 1x .5 , *30lbs* 1x7 (these were so hard , I had to go so SLOW doing these)
Straight Arm DB Pullover  - *35lbs* 1x8 , 1x9 , 1x8
Incline Wide Grip Bench Press - *60lbs* 1x12 , *70lbs* 1x6 , *65lbs* 1x8
Incline Db Fly - *25lbs* 1x0  , *20lbs* 2x7 , 1x6
*Lower Back -*  SLDL - *130lbs* 3x8 (  SLDL went up 15lbs! )


*Diet -* 
Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
*post workout* - whey, museli , banana
Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey , oats , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup
Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , crystal light , fishies
Meal 5 - CC, almond butter , cinnamon , fishies , green beans , vinnegar
Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L

Workout was great , it was my first attempt at a Power Chest workout , didn't get all my reps between 4-6 but it's about error and trial I guess.
Also I wasn't sure when I woke up if I should be training my glutes , lower back twice a week so I did it anyways , but I know now I shouldn't.

Didn't do anything today , just had to go to work. And before that all I did was read up on stuff , which really really confused me  I'm so stupid some times!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok did some measurements this morning , I have 3 things I can compare them too

1 - when I first started this journal


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> 127.5 pounds (mostly water I think)
> Forearms - 8.4"
> Biceps - 9"
> Chest - 33.4"
> ...


2 - my last set of meaurements when I was on my bulk .. I was 133.5lbs
Forearms - 8.4"
Biceps - 10.3"
Chest - 34"
Waist - 27.4"
Under Naval - 29.2"
thighs - 19"
Glutes - 33.6"
calves - 11.6 "

3 -and the last thing I can compare to is that site Emma gave me telling me my ideal measurments - 
Wrist Size: Inches 6



Your ideal body measurements are:

Chest Size: 39"                          Forearm Size: 11.309999999999998
Waist Size:  27.299999999999997"                             Thigh Size: 20.67 
Hip Size:  33.15"                               Calve Size: 13.260000000000001
Bicep Size:  14.04"                        Neck Size: 14.43

And here's my actual measurements - I'm weighing 127lbs - 130lbs depending on my water weight.

Forearms - 8.4"
Biceps - 10.5 " - Increased
Chest - 34.6" - Increased
Waist - 27.5" - Increased
Under Naval (my bump  ) - 30" - Really increased 
Hips - 31"
Thighs - 19.5" - Increased ...
Glutes - 33.7" - Increased
Calves - 12.4 - Really increased

Well all my measurements have increased , and all meausremetns are below (slightly for some) what my ideal measurements are , except my waist which is actually higher.

How did all (well most .. including my waist and bump  ) my measurements increase when I've lost weight since my last set? .. Unless that means everything I said about basically the reason people go on bulks is mostly for gaining mass / strength. And they need the increase of strength to keep testing there bodies so their bodies can keep coping by "growing" muscles .. but I've been in a caloric defiect but I've still been able to increase my strength by alot , which would explain the increase in my measurments .... Unless my body is re-composing itself but I doubt that as I haven't lost any bodyfat %  I can assure you of that!
 Don't think I'm trying to get out of bulking , either way I know bulking wasn't just for appearance reason but for health reasons , but I'm jsut confused and want to understand whats going on ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> How did all (well most .. including my waist and bump  ) my measurements increase when I've lost weight since my last set? .. Unless that means everything I said about basically the reason people go on bulks is mostly for gaining mass / strength. And they need the increase of strength to keep testing there bodies so their bodies can keep coping by "growing" muscles .. but I've been in a caloric defiect but I've still been able to increase my strength by alot , which would explain the increase in my measurments .... Unless my body is re-composing itself but I doubt that as I haven't lost any bodyfat %  I can assure you of that!
> .


Ok, this is my take on this. You did go on a bulk and did train with weights. But your mind was always in a 'I dont wanna get big' state. This is another thing you needed to work on. So even though you were training, you were consciously or subconsciously NOT training to the max as your mind was telling you that you didnt want to grow and get bigger. 

This will continue so long as you keep that state of mind. You will eat and train. But you will be afraid to go to the max as you dont want to get big. The excess cals will get stored as fat and when you see that you will do more cardio and then burn those cals and stop growing and then have to eat more but not train hard and ... etc etc.. you see the cycle you are getting into? All that cardio does not create muscle and the thyp of body you want. It worked when you were overweight and wanted to loose weight. But now that your body has changed, it is time to change they way you exercise as well to suit your body.

I am sure when you have trolled this site, you have come across the 'mind and muscle' connection being mentioned. Hence you MUST train like you WANT to get big and tell yourself that. Dont set up any mental roadblocks. Keep pushing yourself to train harder. I know you are working with limited equipment at home. So come up with a simple routine that will help you train hard without the 'OMG, i am getting too muscley' 

So if someone is eating and not growing mass then they are...
a)not eating enough. Specifically about you, i dont think that is the case. Besides you are very good with your diet.
b)Not training hard enough. Specifically about you, this is where the problem lies. Train hard. *Rest *to let them grow and of course, feed them to enable them to grow/recover.

And keep this in mind:


			
				Emma_Leigh said:
			
		

> As I KEEP saying - HIGH REP/LOW WEIGHT will NOT make you LEAN and HARD!!! It will not do anything!! It is like saying 'if I run on the treadmill with 5 pound DBs I get 'toned''!!!



Another thing i am beginning to suspect is that you are getting too much info at one time for you to process. If that is the case, let me know and i shall keep my answers brief and to the point so that it dosent confuse you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMG you have to , it's so good! It's like multiple orgasms for your tongue!


I prefer .... oh, never mind


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> if you have any links explaining proper technique and how to do a "dragon flag" can you please give me them?  I've tried searching but all I get is stuff about chinese flags and stuff...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't think you need P/RR/S...  Personally, you do not really have enough experience or foundation for this type of thing.
> 
> But if you really want to do it and you enjoy it then do it... But do it PROPERLY - that means do it as it is written. Don't modify or 'tweak' as you see fit (so don't change the rep ranges!  )...


I completly agree. In addition, if you dont have the equipment to do the recommended exercises, then you may want to reconsider. Go back to the 4 day split you were doing. Make sure that you train hard and increase weight, reps with every session. Eat a little above maintenence to do a body recomp, as Emma suggested. Or do a very slow bulk. NO CARDIO. You want to get those legs dense and not tired from the cardio that your weight training suffers. In addition you wont have to eat so much and feel bloated all the time. Since exams are comming up. I would suggest a 3 day split.

This is what i am presently doing. Emma sorted my diet and i am trying to get a body recomp done in the next few months. I do 3 days weights (legs/push/pull) only and no cardio whatsoever. Sometimes i feel like i am on a cut as i feel hungry! even though i am eating above maintenence and my daily average cals are ~17xbw! 

You have been working with weights for 5-6months. This is just the beginning. When you get more experience and are able to manipulate your body the way you want it and/or hit a plateau. Then you can consider changing things up.

Once again - K.I.S.S.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, this is my take on this. You did go on a bulk and did train with weights. But your mind was always in a 'I dont wanna get big' state. This is another thing you needed to work on. So even though you were training, you were consciously or subconsciously NOT training to the max as your mind was telling you that you didnt want to grow and get bigger.
> 
> This will continue so long as you keep that state of mind. You will eat and train. But you will be afraid to go to the max as you dont want to get big. The excess cals will get stored as fat and when you see that you will do more cardio and then burn those cals and stop growing and then have to eat more but not train hard and ... etc etc.. you see the cycle you are getting into? All that cardio does not create muscle and the thyp of body you want. It worked when you were overweight and wanted to loose weight. But now that your body has changed, it is time to change they way you exercise as well to suit your body.
> 
> ...


 Ok I can understand the whole mind thing and why I might not have grown as much as I could have on my last bulk ...
 But I still don't understand as to how my measurments increased while I wasn't in a caloric surplus , I mean I was in a basically in a calorice deficit 6 days of the week , then I'd binge on complet junk for one day  ... and all my stats increased? 
 The only difference between my training now , and when I was bulking last time is -
 A) Not doing as much cardio
 B) Change my spilt from a 3 day spilt to a 5 day split , which mean I'm doing alot more sets , and exercises per muscle group
 C) Changed to a P/RR/S training where I'm mixing everything up every week
 D) My strength has increased signifitly

 And once again here's the strength thing which leads me back to the whole "confused" post ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And keep this in mind:
> 
> 
> Another thing i am beginning to suspect is that you are getting too much info at one time for you to process. If that is the case, let me know and i shall keep my answers brief and to the point so that it dosent confuse you.


 Definitly too much info!   I'm trying to read up on too much stuff at one time! And as a result I've completely confused myself casue it seems everything contradicts itself ...
 I think that if someone replies to that whole confusion post I posted and explains as to why everything seems to contradict itself I should be fine .. although I'm still trying to figure out the whole muscle fiber thing!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I prefer .... oh, never mind


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I completly agree. In addition, if you dont have the equipment to do the recommended exercises, then you may want to reconsider. Go back to the 4 day split you were doing. Make sure that you train hard and increase weight, reps with every session. Eat a little above maintenence to do a body recomp, as Emma suggested. Or do a very slow bulk. NO CARDIO. You want to get those legs dense and not tired from the cardio that your weight training suffers. In addition you wont have to eat so much and feel bloated all the time. Since exams are comming up. I would suggest a 3 day split.


 O .. I thought that those exercises it gives you is just a guide line or example that you can change to fit you ..anyways
 What I'm kinda concerned over right now , is if maybe I'm overtraining and not giving my body enough rest ... but I love the training I'm following , it dosen't get boring as the rep ranges / type of training / exercises cahnge every week. The program calls for an entire weeks rest after completing each week 3 times ... and that means i SHOULD be taking a complete week rest next week .. but  I don't wanna , and I probably won't , espically doing this bulk I don't want to risk fat gains ... maybe what I can do is give  one bodypart a weeks rest at a time? ..
 Right now Cardio is well .. a very slow 10 minute warm - up before weights and the Heart plan thing .. next week will be at 35 minutes .. see how that goes .. (which reminds me the doctor never did call back saying he made a BMD scan appointment ... ) and I've taken out the 5-10 minutes of HIIT at the end of my weights as I'm on the bulk and I don't want to eat as much 
 Exams are going great , just got one more on Mon  ... I also don't really like 3 day spilts as that is what I was following before , and I find 5 day spilt works better for me , gets me more sore , and the sessions are shorter  and more intense , which means I have more time in the morning which means I can eat a solid meal instead of a shake before school 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is what i am presently doing. Emma sorted my diet and i am trying to get a body recomp done in the next few months. I do 3 days weights (legs/push/pull) only and no cardio whatsoever. Sometimes i feel like i am on a cut as i feel hungry! even though i am eating above maintenence and my daily average cals are ~17xbw!


 ugh lucky! right now I'm eat 19xmy bw and it might increase .. not fun!
 right now I'm limiting myself to doing as little as possible , I make my cardio less intense (except for the heart stuff) , and right now I'm doing nothing other than my training , I literally sit down all day long (except if I have to work) and just play games or read stuff on the internet .. nothing else.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You have been working with weights for 5-6months. This is just the beginning. When you get more experience and are able to manipulate your body the way you want it and/or hit a plateau. Then you can consider changing things up.
> 
> Once again - K.I.S.S.


  well I didn't even want ot hit a plateau so thats why I started the P/RR/S 
 But if it's that big a deal ... can I countinue to follow my 5 day spilt , changing the exercises every week , but just make sure I'm using a weight I can only get to 4-10 reps?


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 28, 2005)

"Well all my measurements have increased , and all meausremetns are below (slightly for some) what my ideal measurements are."

Is this a good thing?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> "Well all my measurements have increased , and all meausremetns are below (slightly for some) what my ideal measurements are."
> 
> Is this a good thing?


 I don't know  
 Well I guess it's good that my measurments increased ... except my waist and under naval measurments ..
 And everything else is pretty close to what my ideal should be ( except bi and chest are off 4 inches , but legs are off by .5 inches)  ... sooo umm


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok I can understand the whole mind thing and why I might not have grown as much as I could have on my last bulk ...
> But I still don't understand as to how my measurments increased while I wasn't in a caloric surplus , I mean I was in a basically in a calorice deficit 6 days of the week , then I'd binge on complet junk for one day  ... and all my stats increased?
> The only difference between my training now , and when I was bulking last time is -
> A) Not doing as much cardio
> ...



 I will leave it to Emma to answer that post. She would be a better person to explain it. BUT i think you are reading waaay too much into this. You dont really need to focus on all this stuff now. As a simple diet and training will really work well for you. I have said this often and so has Emma.

Look at this:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42601


> I always say that *a beginner should stay away from advanced training techniques*. Why? Because *the beginner doesn???t need them: he'll progress on the most basic program if it???s well constructed.* Furthermore, since the body adapts to any training technique, using advanced methods too soon (when they aren't necessary) will render them much less effective in the future when they're truly needed to further progress.


So if you insist on making things complicated you are setting yourself up for failure in the future. You are a newbie to weight training. You havent even been training hard for a year. So dont fuss too much about finer details now. Fix a diet and train hard to do a body recomp.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O .. I thought that those exercises it gives you is just a guide line or example that you can change to fit you ..anyways


I am unable to comment on that as you know i havent done p/rr/s and not considering it presently



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> What I'm kinda concerned over right now , is if maybe I'm overtraining and not giving my body enough rest ... but I love the training I'm following , it dosen't get boring as the rep ranges / type of training / exercises cahnge every week. The program calls for an entire weeks rest after completing each week 3 times ... and that means i SHOULD be taking a complete week rest next week .. but  I don't wanna , and I probably won't , espically doing this bulk I don't want to risk fat gains ... maybe what I can do is give  one bodypart a weeks rest at a time? ..


There you go again. Modifying things the way you shouldnt. The rest period wasnt a general suggestion, was it? It was recommended to do it. So if you want to follow the program, follow it in its entirety the way it is supposed to be done. Else you will get 'confused' results. 

remember this:





			
				Emma_Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't think you need P/RR/S... Personally, you do not really have enough experience or foundation for this type of thing.
> 
> But if you really want to do it and you enjoy it then do it... But *do it PROPERLY - that means do it as it is written. Don't modify or 'tweak' as you see fit* (so don't change the rep ranges! )...


So no more discussion on p/rr/s, if you want to do it, follow the program the way it is supposed to be done. Else you will have 'confused' results as you presently have.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Right now Cardio is well .. a very slow 10 minute warm - up before weights and the Heart plan thing .. next week will be at 35 minutes .. see how that goes .. (which reminds me the doctor never did call back saying he made a BMD scan appointment ... ) and I've taken out the 5-10 minutes of HIIT at the end of my weights as I'm on the bulk and I don't want to eat as much


Me thinks you dont really need ANY cardio presently. But oh well.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Exams are going great , just got one more on Mon  ... I also don't really like 3 day spilts as that is what I was following before , and I find 5 day spilt works better for me , gets me more sore , and the sessions are shorter  and more intense , which means I have more time in the morning which means I can eat a solid meal instead of a shake before school


 If a 5 day split works for you, then fine. You are focussed on doing cardio because as it makes you sweat, as you said. Which means you are not doing youe weight training intense enough to make you sweat. and make your muscle big or dense.

Do the following to make it intense.
1)Get a stopwatch or wristwatch with a stopwatch feature.
2)set it for 45secs.
3)when it starts beeping. Lift and continue with your set.
4)take ~2 mins between sets to get the weights rearranged and catch your breath and continue.

Your focus should not be on if you are sweating or not. Focus on if you can push out one more rep and/or up the weights and the time you are spending on that workout session. Take a quick peek at the last sessions weights and reps and try better that score. At the same time the duration of your session should not get longer and longer. Keep at this and you WILL sweat.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ugh lucky! right now I'm eat 19xmy bw and it might increase .. not fun!
> right now I'm limiting myself to doing as little as possible , I make my cardio less intense (except for the heart stuff) , and right now I'm doing nothing other than my training , I literally sit down all day long (except if I have to work) and just play games or read stuff on the internet .. nothing else.


Resting if fine. You dont have to be running around all the time. If your weights are intense enough, your body will scream for rest. Drop the cardio (here we go again ) and you can drop the cals as well. You will feel less bloated and Since you are not really doing a bulk diet, but a body recomp diet. You will feel fine. But then again, All this is not new advice to you. So make a decision as to what you want to do else we can keep disussion this endlessly with no benifit to your body.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> well I didn't even want ot hit a plateau so thats why I started the P/RR/S


With any program you will hit a plateau. Besides you wont know if you hit a plateau until you get there. Maybe doing a few cycles of a 5day split would benifit you much more and not get you 'confused' if you hadnt switched too soon. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But if it's that big a deal ... can I countinue to follow my 5 day spilt , changing the exercises every week , but just make sure I'm using a weight I can only get to 4-10 reps?


No need to change the exercises. Simply make sure that every session you push out more reps and/or up the weights to do 8-10 reps. Peek at the previous set records in your notebook and try to beat that number. That is enough to keep you going.

So make a decision as to which type of training you want to go for and stick with the protocol for it for a complete cycle.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I will leave it to Emma to answer that post. She would be a better person to explain it. BUT i think you are reading waaay too much into this. You dont really need to focus on all this stuff now. As a simple diet and training will really work well for you. I have said this often and so has Emma.


  I hope she chimes in soon  sound selfish of me ..

 It's just that I didn't understand as to how one would go about making a muscle more DENSE , and not BULKY , I was told it was in "your training" . And then I started reading all those thinks , basically saying that for a muscle to be dense , you must increase your strength and always put your body under new stress , as it'll keep coping by making a muscle more dense  which would = "tone" . Even the Weight Training FAQ thing said to acheive what poeple call "tone" , just train like it had explained to , not the High rep Low weight crap BUT once you achieve the "tone" you want , don't increase your weights , just keep lifting the same weight or your body will keep coping .. All this happening WITHOUT gaining weight! Or at least thats what I took from it .. which might / probably is completly wrong.
 As like Emma said if something is more dense it isn't gonna equal mass but it will weigh more ... so it's just kinda contradicting itself , I don't know 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Look at this:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42601
> 
> So if you insist on making things complicated you are setting yourself up for failure in the future. You are a newbie to weight training. You havent even been training hard for a year. So dont fuss too much about finer details now. Fix a diet and train hard to do a body recomp.


 Your right ... as much as I enjoy P/RR/S it isn't right for me at this time ... maybe in the future , but not now.
 I'm gonna go through all my different exercises and pick the one I feel work the best for me and I enjoy the most and stick with those. I'll aim for my reps to be in the 4-8 range.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am unable to comment on that as you know i havent done p/rr/s and not considering it presently


  I know thats why it was meant ot be more of " it is" not "is it? " comment 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There you go again. Modifying things the way you shouldnt. The rest period wasnt a general suggestion, was it? It was recommended to do it. So if you want to follow the program, follow it in its entirety the way it is supposed to be done. Else you will get 'confused' results.


  ... no it wasn't a general suggestion , it was meant to be  , but I just can't stand not working out! I don't think I rest enough ... even right now my spilt has absoutley no rest days in it , my "rest" days are my 30 minutes of cardio and ab workouts .. I thought it would be best to cut out the pilates from that  ..
 But how often should someone take a week off? I espically don't want to do it since I'm on a bulk and don't want to risk fat gains! ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> remember this:
> So no more discussion on p/rr/s, if you want to do it, follow the program the way it is supposed to be done. Else you will have 'confused' results as you presently have.


  okay no more P/RR/S ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Me thinks you dont really need ANY cardio presently. But oh well.


 Well I think I should keep those 30 minute sessions in there (will move up to 35 minutes next week .. see how I handle that) as I DO need to strengthen my heart. And I need to get it checked out .. I'll worry about getting my doctor to do that after he manages to get me a BMD scan .. do one thing at a time ..
 But I can cut out those 10 minute warm up sessions ... it's just I HATE warm up sets using the weights , I don't know why but I just hate it , and I feel I'm wasting my time. Unless I added an extra working set , then I'd be fine , but that would take too much extra time..
 So I can cut out the warm - up sessions (except legs .. I'll cut that down to  5 minutes though  ) , but I'm not doing warm up sets with my weights !  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If a 5 day split works for you, then fine. You are focussed on doing cardio because as it makes you sweat, as you said. Which means you are not doing youe weight training intense enough to make you sweat. and make your muscle big or dense.


 Actually ... I never really sweat  .. I just don't .. liek I don't completely NOT sweat , I do get the "hot" feeling and I feel like I'm sweating , but theres no visible sweat running down my face .. except on leg days sometimes I'll have sweat coming down ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do the following to make it intense.
> 1)Get a stopwatch or wristwatch with a stopwatch feature.
> 2)set it for 45secs.
> 3)when it starts beeping. Lift and continue with your set.
> 4)take ~2 mins between sets to get the weights rearranged and catch your breath and continue.


  already do that  .. I actually set it for 30 seconds rest between sets (sometimes 1 minute for leg days) and 2 minutes between exercises (except leg days , need 3 minutes between exercises) 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your focus should not be on if you are sweating or not. Focus on if you can push out one more rep and/or up the weights and the time you are spending on that workout session. Take a quick peek at the last sessions weights and reps and try better that score. At the same time the duration of your session should not get longer and longer. Keep at this and you WILL sweat.


 I already do all that too , I have a trainign log where i write down every workout and every weight / rep i was able to achieve.
 I ALWAYS perform a set to failure (unless it's an exercise that hurts my shoulders or something eg. pullovers , then I'll go a little lighter or find a new exercise) , I always try to do 2.5-5lbs more than what i lifted last session , and if I can't do it with good form I go back to the previous wieght. It's been working well so far. It gets very intense , but once again no actual visible sweat pouring down my face thing  .. it is prossible some people just don't sweat alot  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Resting if fine. You dont have to be running around all the time. If your weights are intense enough, your body will scream for rest. Drop the cardio (here we go again ) and you can drop the cals as well. You will feel less bloated and Since you are not really doing a bulk diet, but a body recomp diet. You will feel fine. But then again, All this is not new advice to you. So make a decision as to what you want to do else we can keep disussion this endlessly with no benifit to your body.


 Actually , right now I'm doing a bulk  I'd LOVE to do a recomp but as I've been told me weight is at the "LOW END" not the "FUNCTIONAL LOW END" where I can be optimal in my strength / speed / agility , and thats what I need to aim for. So I'm getting to 140 - 145 THEN doing a recomp.
 So far I've cut out alot of my caffiene so hopefully that'll slow down my metabolism , beofre i was drinking 3 tall glasses of green tea a day , so I've lowered it to 1 a day , becuase well I still love green tea , and it's so cold here , it just helps warm me up ..
 I'll drop cardio EXCEPT the heart stuff , as strengthen my heart IS VERY important to me. This could be another reason I don't "sweat" and can't get my HR up.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> With any program you will hit a plateau. Besides you wont know if you hit a plateau until you get there. Maybe doing a few cycles of a 5day split would benifit you much more and not get you 'confused' if you hadnt switched too soon.
> 
> 
> No need to change the exercises. Simply make sure that every session you push out more reps and/or up the weights to do 8-10 reps. Peek at the previous set records in your notebook and try to beat that number. That is enough to keep you going.
> ...


 Ok gonna do a 5 day spilt , and chose the exercises I like best / work best for me. I'm not gonna keep reps at 8-10 though , I'm gonna aim for 4-8 reps as if everything I'm reading is right this will help with my strength (like a Powerlifter would ckeep their reps very low) which in turn will creat a more dense muscle I believe ... or at least untill I'm told other wise


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 28, 2005)

*Training *- 30 minutes cardio / Abs
*Cardio Distance - 13.09KM
  Abs - *Hovers - 2x30secs
  Ball Pikes - 2x10
  Hovers - 1x30 secs
  Saxon Bends - *5lbs* 2x10
  Hovers - 1x30 secs
  Janda Sit-Ups - 4x5
  BB roll out - 1x5

 I'm wondering if I'm still doing excessive work for my abs ... just between my ball pikes , janda sit-ups and saxon bends it's 60 reps ... should I cut back?

*Diet -* 
  Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
  *post workout* - whey, museli , banana
  Meal 2 - muesli , whey , CC , almond butter , SF maple syrup  (  omg I love you Emma! this was so good! )
  Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery , diet pepsi
  Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , cinnamon , SF maple syrup ,stevia , fishies , diet pepsi
  Meal 5 - CC, almond butter , fiber 1  , green beans , vinnegar
  Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , fishies (forgot to take them in my other meal  )

  I had two bottles of diet pepsi today  , I know I should be only having one a day , but I wanted it so bad  

*Water - *5L

   Workout was tireing .. very tireing .. next week will be 35 minutes of cardio 

 Well did nothing once again today other than work ... which got really busy and I ended up staying for an extra hour which pushed all my meals ahead .. and I'm so tired , I was planning on going to bed at 9 tonight and waking up at 4:30am to get back into my routine ... but it's 10:50pm right now , so that didn't happen  .. although I think I'm gonna attempt to wake up at 4:30 am tomorrow ... which means i need to go to bed right now ... but that would mean that I've only left 1.5 hours between Meal 5 and Meal 6  ... O well I'm so tired right now , and tomorrows a leg day  I don't want to be tired for that!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Weight is *131 lbs *


 O ya forgot to mention the conversation we all had at the restaurnat last night while I was working. 
 Okay Kelly's (a girl that works there) daughter said that she saw my brother smoking , so Kelly obviously told my father , so my dad started asking me if my brother smoked. I said HMMMM ... probably NOT! You know considering he has asthma and such and can't stand smoke! 
 So Kelly started going on about how she heard that my father and Allen (another guy that work there , that my father has known for years!) use to snort coke and meth and that Allen was a drug dealer  !! Well Dad started denying it all .. and then he just comes out and says (he has bad english since he's chinese  ) "All I  ever do is smoke the hash and marajuna ... Me no know about Allen , he BIG dealer back then." We all just couldn't stop laughing. Then he looks at me and says "See I do because I with bunch of girls and we just have fun. It alright to do it FOR FUN , just so you don't get like addict"  he was giving me permission to smoke weed! Then they started asking me if I ever did ... I said "teh of course not" (even though I have  ) , Then he started asking me about if I have a girlfriend yet  .... I was like "umm no not yet..." then he goes "Well why not?" I was just thinking "OMG I have to find I way out of the conversation" Then Kelly saved me  , she said "Well you give him no money to take a girl on a date" then my dad goes "Well he have his own money , beside you don't need money to take girl out " then Kellly goes "UMMM TO GET LAID YOU DO!!"  so I laughed and then slowly walked away


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 29, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, I thought you were cutting out cardio altogether in order to gain the weight. Am I just confused?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Well I'm still gonna keep that Heart Plan going .... I can't forget about strengthen my heart. I'm not about to keep a weak heart just for the sake of not eating as much. If I have to eat alot for this period of time while strengthening my heart , well then so be it.
 Sucks though


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok ... just read the "Body fat" thread.
 I used that Bodyfat Comp website Emma gave Jaim ... well things aren't looking good 

 It says that my bodyfat is 16.29 % which I'm not finding hard to believe ..
 My waist to Hip ratio is at .88 which isn't good , I'm falling just under what is considered safe for males 
*"*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Waist-to-hip                          ratio (WHR) is the ratio of a person's waist circumference                          to hip circumference. For most people, carrying extra                          weight around their middle increases health risks more                          than carrying extra weight around their hips or thighs.                          (NOTE: Overall obesity is still more risky than body fat                          storage locations or waist-to-hip ratio.) For men, a ratio                          of .90 or less is considered safe. For women, a ratio                          of .80 or less is considered safe"*

 And the chart thingy says that I'm holding alot of weight in my waist and not good for optimal health.
[/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Abdomen                            and hips are primary fat indicators and should be at                            or below the +1.5% for optimum health. Shoulders, bicep,                            arm, and calf are the primary muscle indicators and                            should be at or above the -1.5% for optimum health."[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My abdomen is at +6.49 ... it's the highest thing!! the nest closest thing is my chest at +5.1 ... not good .. god damn fucking bump  .. now I'm just pissed off complely at it and want to stab it to death!
 My hips are fine though there at -7.89 ...

 *sigh* ..
[/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... no it wasn't a general suggestion , it was meant to be  , but I just can't stand not working out! I don't think I rest enough ... even right now my spilt has absoutley no rest days in it , my "rest" days are my 30 minutes of cardio and ab workouts .. I thought it would be best to cut out the pilates from that  ..:


I think Rest days mean just that. NO EXERCISE, just rest. All this effects your recovery.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But how often should someone take a week off? I espically don't want to do it since I'm on a bulk and don't want to risk fat gains! ..:


Some do a week or so off at then end of every cycle. Each cycle goes for 3-4 months. depends on what the person is training for. I read a post by Jodi in Emmas journal (i think u might have as well) saying that she schedules 4 weeks off a year. You dont immediately stop growing/recovering after your last worout. Your body is still recovering in the next few days. So you have to feed it. You could slowly bring down the cals a bit if you want. But i dont hink 1 week would make such a diff.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> okay no more P/RR/S ..:


For now. You can go back to that when you have adequate experience and get a gym membership, if you wish.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I think I should keep those 30 minute sessions in there (will move up to 35 minutes next week .. see how I handle that) as I DO need to strengthen my heart. And I need to get it checked out .. I'll worry about getting my doctor to do that after he manages to get me a BMD scan .. do one thing at a time ..:


Ok, keep the cardio sessions if you must. But then suck it up and eat those cals.  no complaining in how bloated you are and feel like throwing up.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> but I'm not doing warm up sets with my weights !  :


  Why not? Try ~40% of the weight with ~20 reps.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Actually ... I never really sweat  .. I just don't .. liek I don't completely NOT sweat , I do get the "hot" feeling and I feel like I'm sweating , but theres no visible sweat running down my face .. except on leg days sometimes I'll have sweat coming down ..:


Weight lifting will not make you sweat as much as cardio. Besides some sewat more than others. But keep your focus on going up with weights and reps.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I already do all that too , I have a trainign log where i write down every workout and every weight / rep i was able to achieve.:


Once we sort out your training. I will help you set it up to keep recodrs in a different way so that we can all see your progress.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll drop cardio EXCEPT the heart stuff , as strengthen my heart IS VERY important to me. This could be another reason I don't "sweat" and can't get my HR up.
> 
> 
> Ok gonna do a 5 day spilt , and chose the exercises I like best / work best for me. :


If you are going to keep the cardio. Then i suggest a 3 day spilt + 3 days cardio. 
Training aim for 45 mins and cardio under 30 mins. We can talk about that later if this set up is ok with you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna keep reps at 8-10 though , I'm gonna aim for 4-8 reps as if everything I'm reading is right this will help with my strength (like a Powerlifter would ckeep their reps very low) which in turn will creat a more dense muscle I believe ... or at least untill I'm told other wise


If you are having problems with your form doing very heavy weights or are doing cheat reps, then lower the weights and go 8-10reps, IMO. But decide to do this as part of your plan. Not as and when you feel like it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Then Kelly saved me  , she said "Well you give him no money to take a girl on a date" then my dad goes "Well he have his own money , beside you don't need money to take girl out " then Kellly goes "UMMM TO GET LAID YOU DO!!"


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It says that my bodyfat is 16.29 % which I'm not finding hard to believe ..
> My waist to Hip ratio is at .88 which isn't good , I'm falling just under what is considered safe for males
> *"*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Waist-to-hip                          ratio (WHR) is the ratio of a person's waist circumference                          to hip circumference. For most people, carrying extra                          weight around their middle increases health risks more                          than carrying extra weight around their hips or thighs.                          (NOTE: Overall obesity is still more risky than body fat                          storage locations or waist-to-hip ratio.) For men, a ratio                          of .90 or less is considered safe. For women, a ratio                          of .80 or less is considered safe"*



Ok - lots of people who are undermuscled or under their ideal weight have higher ratio's because being a RATIO it is a comparison between your hip and your waist.

When you add mass to your hips(glutes)/lower back this will correct itself somewhat - don't worry!! 



> And the chart thingy says that I'm holding alot of weight in my waist and not good for optimal health.





> [/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Abdomen                            and hips are primary fat indicators and should be at                            or below the +1.5% for optimum health. Shoulders, bicep,                            arm, and calf are the primary muscle indicators and                            should be at or above the -1.5% for optimum health."[/font]**[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]My abdomen is at +6.49 ... it's the highest thing!! the nest closest thing is my chest at +5.1 ... not good ..



Don't think of this as 'I have to reduce the + values - they are TOO HIGH!!!

Once again, this is a PROPORTION chart - so it suggests where you proportionally hold your weight/mass.

As you have small shoulders, arms, legs and hips (basically you are undermuscled) the main 'bulk' of your mass is sitting on your torso/abdomen... Once you add mass to your shoulders, arms, lower back and glutes then these proportion ratios will change too! 

Don't sweat it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom - 

I think you should simplify things even more.... You are really reading WAY WAY WAY to much into everything and you are over-analysing things.

1. Weight training:
Train 3-4 times a week MAX. 3 is better.... 
Hit each body part, at the most, once every 5 days.
LARGE compound movements.
LIFT HEAVY.

You will gain the MOST from INTENSE SHORT HEAVY weights sessions that hit LARGE muscles all at once. These will also give you the best metabolic advantage.


2. Cardio:
3 times a week is fine
Consider cutting it back to twice/week once you start hitting 40 minutes


3. Abs:
Twice a week at the most
CUT THE VOLUME DOWN

You don't get abs with endless reps - if you have a low BF% and you don't have abs then it is about building dense abs tissue so you get the cuts... Reps will not get your cut.


4. Rest:
One day COMPLETELY rested per week. AT A MINIMUM.
Two days would be better.


Something like:

Mon - LEGS + ABS
Tues - SHOULDERS/CHEST
Wed - REST
Thurs - CARDIO 
Fri - BACK + ABS
Sat - CARDIO
Sun - OFF

OR:
Mon - LEGS + ABS
Tues - CARDIO
Wed - SHOULDERS/CHEST
Thurs - REST
Fri - BACK + ABS
Sat - CARDIO
Sun - OFF

If you must then something like:
Mon - LEGS
Tues - CHEST + CARDIO
Wed - OFF
Thurs - BACK
Fri - SHOULDERS + CARDIO
Sat - CARDIO + ABS
Sun - OFF


Don't pick lots of different exercises - this will only confuse the issue. Pick the BIG exercises and focus on these!!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think Rest days mean just that. NO EXERCISE, just rest. All this effects your recovery.


 I know ... but I hate pure rest days ... I have no idea what to do with my diet .. I know I should be eating same amount  , but how it's spaced out , how much in each meal as theres no Pre / Post workout meals .. if I should still be eating whey .. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Some do a week or so off at then end of every cycle. Each cycle goes for 3-4 months. depends on what the person is training for. I read a post by Jodi in Emmas journal (i think u might have as well) saying that she schedules 4 weeks off a year. You dont immediately stop growing/recovering after your last worout. Your body is still recovering in the next few days. So you have to feed it. You could slowly bring down the cals a bit if you want. But i dont hink 1 week would make such a diff.


  ya I read that but wasn't sure how it's spaced throughout the year ..
 Yup I know your body's always growing and jsut cause your working out you shouldn't decrease cals .. but I don't want to take a break right when I'm beggining my bulk ... what about at the end of my bulk?




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For now. You can go back to that when you have adequate experience and get a gym membership, if you wish.


  





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, keep the cardio sessions if you must. But then suck it up and eat those cals.  no complaining in how bloated you are and feel like throwing up.


  haven't you realized yet?  all I do is moan and bitch about my food ! .. etiher way I'll bitch and moan 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why not? Try ~40% of the weight with ~20 reps.


 I just really don't like warm up sets , I feel there a waste of time and don't work for me  ... I just hate em , takes too much time out of my workout when I could be doing a actual set ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Weight lifting will not make you sweat as much as cardio. Besides some sewat more than others. But keep your focus on going up with weights and reps.


 Well I've finally realized why I don't have sweat rolling down my face ... I would but throughout the course of my workout I'm always wiping it away before it starts ( you know what I mean right ? ) I just hate sweat , so it was a natural thing for me , and I didn't even realize it ... and also cause I have somewhat long hair ( just a little below my ears) my hair kinda soaks it up  that sounds gross!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Once we sort out your training. I will help you set it up to keep recodrs in a different way so that we can all see your progress.


  ok ... I'm gonna Reply to Emma's post a set up a new spilt ... but I'm gonna continue one last week with mine while preping my new one.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are going to keep the cardio. Then i suggest a 3 day spilt + 3 days cardio.
> Training aim for 45 mins and cardio under 30 mins. We can talk about that later if this set up is ok with you.


 I only want to keep cardio at 2 days per week as towards the end it will be  60 minutes long each session  ... so maybe a 4 day spilt with my weights ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are having problems with your form doing very heavy weights or are doing cheat reps, then lower the weights and go 8-10reps, IMO. But decide to do this as part of your plan. Not as and when you feel like it.


 I always make sure I'm using  a proper weight , if I pull out 2-3 reps with bad form I'll stop my set immidently and use a lower weight.
 I've only ever used High reps Really .. even during my last bulk , reps were always 10+ .. maybe the occasionaly 8 or 9 . I thought by lifting heavier weights for less reps , I'd be more "bulky"  well I know diff now and I want to see hwo my body will react to a lower set of reps and higher weight.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - lots of people who are undermuscled or under their ideal weight have higher ratio's because being a RATIO it is a comparison between your hip and your waist.
> 
> When you add mass to your hips(glutes)/lower back this will correct itself somewhat - don't worry!!


 Ok ...  it just really shocked me as to what roughly my bodyfat % is .. I mean 16% ... god I screwed up so much.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't think of this as 'I have to reduce the + values - they are TOO HIGH!!!
> 
> Once again, this is a PROPORTION chart - so it suggests where you proportionally hold your weight/mass.


 Cursed lower abs  .. I knew they were bad , but not THAT bad 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As you have small shoulders, arms, legs and hips (basically you are undermuscled) the main 'bulk' of your mass is sitting on your torso/abdomen... Once you add mass to your shoulders, arms, lower back and glutes then these proportion ratios will change too!
> 
> Don't sweat it!


  not my legs  , I'd perfer them smaller ..
 Okay at the beggining of this year I bought 3 new pairs of Jeans ... One pair fitted my almost perfectly , just tight in the thighs. The other two were just a little bit tight in the thighs , and too loose in the waist so I had to wear a belt ... Well now , that first pair dosen't even fit me at all! I can't even button it. The other two are VERY tight in the thighs and now fit my waist fine .. and now that I'm goning on a bulk I'm gonna be getting bigger which means I'm not gonna have any pants to wear ... I'm gonna have to go out and buy a couple pairs of Pyjama Pants to wear while bulking as my jeans aren't gonna fit , and I can't afford some new jeans just so I can wear jeans for 2 months ...

 Ummm Emma I know you've been really busy lately and I feel real sefish asking this ... but umm if you get a chance could you respond to my "confused" post , if you even saw it. Theres just some stuff I'm not understanding ..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok ...  it just really shocked me as to what roughly my bodyfat % is .. I mean 16% ... god I screwed up so much.


No you didn't.  You can learn from anything dude


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom -
> 
> I think you should simplify things even more.... You are really reading WAY WAY WAY to much into everything and you are over-analysing things.


  tell me about it! I'm so confused right now! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 1. Weight training:
> Train 3-4 times a week MAX. 3 is better....
> Hit each body part, at the most, once every 5 days.
> LARGE compound movements.
> ...


 Hmmm can I follow a four day spilt with 2 days of cardio?
 I just love my five day spilt , it was so nice  The sessions were short and intense and gave me alot more time in the morning to prep for school. And I don't like resting , as well usually I do nothing other than training for the entire day  I feel so ... icky if I don't train , so I just thought by not doing anything outside of my workouts I might have been giving my body enough rest .. besides I'm still a noob and they can make gains even while overtraining 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2. Cardio:
> 3 times a week is fine
> Consider cutting it back to twice/week once you start hitting 40 minutes


  I only want two right from the beggining




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 3. Abs:
> Twice a week at the most
> CUT THE VOLUME DOWN
> 
> You don't get abs with endless reps - if you have a low BF% and you don't have abs then it is about building dense abs tissue so you get the cuts... Reps will not get your cut


 .
 ya figured my volume was still high ... I'll cut stuff down ... I REALLY like those Ball Pike thingies , works really well for me ... wanna give dragon flags a try too , if I knew what they were 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 4. Rest:
> One day COMPLETELY rested per week. AT A MINIMUM.
> Two days would be better.
> 
> ...


 wheres Bi/Tri workout? 
 Hmm what if I did something like this ..
 Mon - Back / Bi
 Tues - Cardio + Abs
 Wed - Chest
 Thurs - Rest
 Fri - Cardio + Abs
 Sat - Legs
 Sun - Shoulders / Tri

 But know I don't know how many exercies / sets I should be doing for each ... currently I'm doing 4 exercises with 3 sets for each. Except Bi / Tri which have 2 exercises with 3 sets each and Legs which have 6-7 excercises with 3 sets each ...




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't pick lots of different exercises - this will only confuse the issue. Pick the BIG exercises and focus on these!!


 Yup gonna go through and pick out some exercises I like that are big ... such as Clean and presses for the shoulders etc.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> No you didn't.  You can learn from anything dude


 Definitly gonna learn from those mistakes ... I mean ugh just the thought that my bodyfat % is near those numbers just disgusts me .. alot..


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Definitly gonna learn from those mistakes ... I mean ugh just the thought that my bodyfat % is near those numbers just disgusts me .. alot..


16% of 130 is only 21lbs of fat.

You calling me a fatty? We've got about the same(12% of 175) about of blubber dude 

Put some muscle and you care less about the fat.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

*Training *- 5 minute cardio warm - up / Legs

 Ok gonna have some abbrevations in there 
*RG = *Had to reajust my grip
 And well I finally had an idea as to how to use my glute ham raise thingy. I took off the padding as to where you would use your legs to lift when doing elg extensions and threw some weight on there ... but the pole was too thin so the weights kept falling off so...
*WFO = *Weights Fell Off 

*Legs -  *DB Long walking lunges  - *35lbs* 3x14
 Summo Squats - *115lbs* 1x10 , *130lbs* 2x6
 BB Hack Squats - *145lbs* 3x6
 SLDL - *145lbs* 3x6
 Deadlift - *135lbs* 1x4*RG*4 , 1x3*RG*3*RG*2 , 1x4*RG*1*RG*3
 Glute Ham raise (really felt it in my glutes ) - *80lbs* 1x3WFO , *70lbs* 1x10 , 1x8WFO , 1x3WFO , 1x10
 Calf Raises - *65lbs* 3 x 10

 Reason why Calf raises are so light is because my calfs are the thign that grew the most ... , I'm not liking them , I'd like them smaller or to stay where they are.
*Diet -* 
 Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
 *post workout* - whey, museli , banana, skim milk
 Meal 2 - fiber 1 , unsweetned soy milk , whey , oats , cinnamon , stevia , SF maple syrup
 Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
 Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , crystal light , fishies , green beans , vinnegar
 Meal 5 - CC, almond butter ,fiber 1
 Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L or 6L ... lost count  so I drank an extra just to be safe.

 Once again had two diet pepsi's today  so damn addicting!


 Workout was awsome! Lots of strength increases but I was so tired by the time the deadlifts came along I couldn't grip the bar and had to keep readjusting my grip ... but other than that it was great! Afterwards I couldn't stop shaking , I couldn't even write my weights properly my hands were shaking too much 
 Well did nothing except work ... my but kept twitching / falling asleep all day ... maybe thats a good sign 
 Well work was great fun  .. then afterwards I got my mom to take me to the grocery store and buy me some CC and crunchy Natty PB  - Can't wait to try that recipe with the crunchy natty PB Emma! It was so good with the almond butter , adn your right it does taste like chocolate fudge  ... I think it would be better for me to eat that throughout the week and if I wish to switch it up during weekends then I can  just because well my next meal after that is 3.5 hours so CC woul dbe alot better than whey , but on weekend when I sleep in and meals aren't as spaced out the other stuff should do if I feel like a change


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 16% of 130 is only 21lbs of fat.
> 
> You calling me a fatty? We've got about the same(12% of 175) about of blubber dude
> 
> Put some muscle and you care less about the fat.


 Your far from fat Luke! You got muscle and weigh more so you have balance! 21 pounds of fat looks alot diff on somone 130 pounds compared to someone who is 175.
 I have so much to fix up ..  and even witht his high bodyfat I have to bulk and add even more to it! .. ugh it's gonna be a rough couple of months for me ... I'm gonna get fatter and have to wear Pyjama pants 24/7 and look all dirty


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

extended clean bulk


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok ...  it just really shocked me as to what roughly my bodyfat % is .. I mean 16% ... god I screwed up so much.
> 
> Cursed lower abs  .. I knew they were bad , but not THAT bad


That BF is probably not correct tom... And it is not just your 'lower abs'... Plus, you should not think of it like that. As I said - as you have no muscle your ratios will be off. 

Wait until you have a little symmetry happening and then re-measure.



> not my legs  , I'd perfer them smaller ..
> Okay at the beggining of this year I bought 3 new pairs of Jeans ... One pair fitted my almost perfectly , just tight in the thighs. The other two were just a little bit tight in the thighs , and too loose in the waist so I had to wear a belt ... Well now , that first pair dosen't even fit me at all! I can't even button it. The other two are VERY tight in the thighs and now fit my waist fine ..


Tom - they are only pants... Who cares? Really, in all seriousness - what is the point in getting worked up about pants?? 

Also - for a while, if you go SLOWLY, your body composition will change without you neccessarily getting HEAPS bigger - so you might find that you do not need new pants for a while...

But then - Just buy new ones.

You should think of getting new pants as a GOOD thing - a new step in getting better! A STEP towards recovery.. Just think - in these new pants you can show of your new tight butt and abs of steel!!  




> if you get a chance could you respond to my "confused" post , if you even saw it. Theres just some stuff I'm not understanding ..


Sorry - I have been REALLY busy and pretty tired of late... I'll go look for it and see what I can answer...

(sometimes there is sooo much in your journal I miss a few posts!) 

But I want you to promise me that you will keep things simple ok!? You are only making it harder for yourself to get results. You have to WANT this - if you don't want it, it will never happen because your subconcious will always find ways to 'sabotague' your efforts.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> : Hmmm can I follow a four day spilt with 2 days of cardio?


That is fine. Just try to get 2 full days of rest ok??



> I just love my five day spilt , it was so nice  The sessions were short and intense and gave me alot more time in the morning to prep for school.


Save these types of splits for when you are at a stage when they are needed ok. At this point in time you are better off resting and allowing your body to recover. 

Plus - if your sessions are REALLY intense then you will NEED the rest days!



> And I don't like resting , as well usually I do nothing other than training for the entire day  I feel so ... icky if I don't train


Save your grocery shopping for your rest days!  And cook on your rest days too... You could steam up some vegetables and cook up your rice. Even try your hand at some home-made bars.

You can also save one of these days for a 'treat' or 'cheat' day and spend it with your friends. Go to the movies and hang out, having fun.



> so I just thought by not doing anything outside of my workouts I might have been giving my body enough rest .. besides I'm still a noob and they can make gains even while overtraining



Don't overtrain tom!! Overtraining will actually make you gain MORE fat than if you train correctly!

This is because if you overtrain you increase cortisol - and this is a BAD hormone to have. It will play havok with your whole system and leave you WORSE off!!



> ya figured my volume was still high ... I'll cut stuff down ... I REALLY like those Ball Pike thingies , works really well for me ... wanna give dragon flags a try too , if I knew what they were


I'll look for a piccy ok...




> wheres Bi/Tri workout?
> Hmm what if I did something like this ..
> Mon - Back / Bi
> Tues - Cardio + Abs
> ...


Looks ok to me. But maybe consider this:
 Mon - Back / Bi
 Tues - Cardio + Abs
 Wed - Chest
 Thurs - Rest
 Fri - Legs
 Sat - Cardio + Abs
 Sun - Shoulders / Tri

That way you don't do legs after a cardio day (they are more rested) and the cardio the day after will help stretch them out a little...

Also, depending on what moves you pick for your chest, you might be better doing tri's on chest day...





> But know I don't know how many exercies / sets I should be doing for each ... currently I'm doing 4 exercises with 3 sets for each. Except Bi / Tri which have 2 exercises with 3 sets each and Legs which have 6-7 excercises with 3 sets each ...


Ok - WAAYYYY to much for your legs!! 

For your legs, back and chest 3 to 4 exercises are fine with one or two smaller exercises... Shoulders are smaller - so 1 to 2 compound exercises and one or two others.

eg, something like -
*Legs:*
Squats - 4 sets (warm up with 10-12 reps then 3 sets of 4-6 reps)
Single legged-split squats - 2-3 sets (sets of 8 to 12 per leg)
Walking lunges - 2 sets (sets of 8 to 12 per leg)
Glute ham raises - 1 long set (good amount of reps)
Calves - 3 to 4 sets (mix it up in terms of set ranges)

*Back*
Bent over BB Row - 4 sets (one warm up set, then sets of 4 to 6)
DB pull overs - 3 sets (sets of 8 to 12)
Mid-back shrugs - 2 sets (sets of 8 to 12)
Hypers or good mornings - 2 sets (sets of 12-15 ish)
Bi's - 3 to 4 sets (something like a screw curl - work in the 6 to 12 range)

*Chest*
Incline Bench - 4 sets (as above for BB row)
DB bench press - 3 sets (as above for DB pull overs)
BW dips (if you can do these??) - 3 sets (as above for shrugs)
DB flyes - 2 sets (12-15 reps)

*Shoulders*
DB shoulder press - 4 sets (same as incline)
Lateral raises - 3 sets (8 to 12 reps)
Reverse DB flyes - 3 sets (8 to 12 reps)
triceps - 3 to 4 sets (eg: lying overhead bb ext. - in the 6 to 12 rep range)

If you are lifting HEAVY enough then anything less than 6 reps/set and it is 120 seconds BETWEEN SETS as a minimum rest time!! 

If you are lifting heavy enough to only be able to do 6 to 8 sets then you may need 90 to 120 seconds rest.

For 8 to 12 reps per set then you will HAVE TO wait 60 to 90 secounds BETWEEN SETS!! 

12-15 reps and you can hit it again in 45-60 seconds.

If you can do the set again before this time then you were not lifting heavy enough!! 

Rest AT LEAST 2 minutes between sets. Up to 5 minutes may be needed.


A good test to see if you are lifting the correct weight for that rep range is to is to push out that set amount of reps - then wait EXACTLY 15 seconds and do another set. If you hit ~ half the number of reps you did the first time then that is the correct weight! 




> Yup gonna go through and pick out some exercises I like that are big ... such as Clean and presses for the shoulders etc.


Don't start oly lifts yet - you really really need a good core for this!!

Wait until you have another 6 months (at least) under your belt. Then you can start to look into these things.

For the moment - keep it simple!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok I'm still ... kinda confused ..


That is because you insist on confusing yourself!! 



> Ok , so for me to achieve a "toned" body I must pack away as many muscle fibers into a muscle that I can and get my bodyfat % pretty low ,


yes.



> now this will not add mass to me , but make me more dense which would mean I would carry more weight.


Mass it the wrong word to use here - mass just equals how much 'stuff' is in you... But it will not necessarily add lots of 'bulk' no. It may change your shape - but if you do not want to look bulky then it will not make you look 'bulky'. And changing your shape will be a GOOD thing - as it will correct your symmetry and change those bad scores you got on those composition tests.

So this is all correct so far.



> Now I was thinking that in order to do this your body must be in a caloric surplus so your body can repair and grow your muscles and become more dense.


Yes. To a certain extent - people who have a higher BF% can 'recompose' their bodies by eating ENOUGH to build and repair tissue without being in a HUGE calorie surplus to cause LOTS of excess growth and lots of excess fat stores.

But HOW you build tissue also has to do with the way you train and your genetics as well.



> But then through that link it made me double guess some stuff ..
> Like when this guy says this
> 
> 
> ...



This is correct so far - it is called the 'overcompensation curve' (sometimes called the supercompensation curve)... 

Which is also where the S.A.I.D principle comes from - specific adaptation to imposed demands... Basically, it means your body will adapt to the challanges you give it. So you have to continue to change the challanges so it never adapts!



> Now I'm thinking that when your bodies coping and "growing" muscles your body would become more dense and so you would weigh more.


Yes.



> But then he makes the comment about the food and weight. He says that some choose to maintain a lower weight and not increase thier size by eating lots of food , but they can still get the benefits without increasing thier size .. am I making sense or am I just combining everything I'm reading so none of it's making sense?   I'm so confused! ..


Yes - athletes choose to stop their growth at specific levels - this is so they can maintain optimum POWER (which is related to their weight... Generally, to perform really well in a sport you have to have the correct balance of size, strength and speed - and so they choose not to become massive so they can remain competitive!! Can you imagine someone the size of Arnie trying to do gymnastics??!!  It wouldn't work... This is what he is refering to when he says that some choose not to get any bigger).

And yes, they can still get STRENGTH benefits without increasing their size. Strength is a function of two things:
1. Neural adaption (Too complicated for me to go into - it will only confuse you more - but it is about how your body recruits muscle fibres and the speed and type of muscle fibres it recruits and how it co-ordinates lots of different muscles to contract at the same time).

2. Increasing the number of 'contracting things (called sarcomeres)' in your muscle fibres - especially your Type IIx fast twitch fibres.

And you are also, once again, confusing SIZE and MASS. They have enough MASS in their body to give them a very DENSE, POWERFUL physique without being BIG!!!



> Another thing that was said -
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Gene
> ...


No - TONE is the wrong word tom!!! DON'T USE THAT WORD!! TONE = partial or full nervous stimulation of a muscle. A muscle can have a degree of TENSION in it (a degree of tone) without you doing anything...

eg: You are sitting at the moment right?? Well, your back muscles all have TONE at the moment - as do your neck muscles, your ab muscles, your arm muscles etc. Everything that is keeping you UPRIGHT at the moment has a degree of TONE!!  So - if you go and look at the man sitting at McDonalds - he has a degree of muscle TONE occuring!! It happens in EVERYONE!!! 

You are completely confusing different issues here!!!

What he was saying was that there are two parts to strength (as I said before)... 1. CNS/nervous bits and 2. MUSCLE UNITS.

We will forget about the CNS stuff for the moment...

But - as I said, to get that HARD look you are wanting (NOT TONE!!! SCRAP THAT WORD FROM YOUR VOCABULARY!!!) you need to increase the muscle units (called sarcomeres). You can increase the number of these in your muscle fibres!!

Think about getting a sock ok... Now, this sock is your biceps right?? Well, you can fill that sock with 2 cups of feathers... Those feathers kind of fill the sock up, but not really... The sock is still soft and floppy and doesn't really have much shape.

Now - think of stuffing the sock with 2 cups of lead pellets!! The sock is now HARD and has SHAPE!! Sure - that sock now weighs more but it LOOKS BETTER!!!

This is the same thing - at the moment your muscles are filled with a whole heap of 'crap' that they don't need... Lots of 'space'... So you want to take out those spaces and fill them with muscle contractile units (sarcomeres). So your muscles look FULL!!

And to do this you use WEIGHTS!! And you lift HEAVY!! I mean REALLY heavy! BUT - you have to get a BASE STRENGTH before you can lift that heavy - otherwise you do yourself LOTS of damage.

So, as I have been saying - you have to build a BASE first and then 'fine tune' things!!

That means KEEP IT SIMPLE!! Train hard, eat correctly (not just eat LOTS - but eat ENOUGH that you add density and mass and allow yourself to repair and grow) and have adequate rest!

That is all you need at this stage!



> Now I'm NOT trying to get out of going on a bulk by saying this , I'm just trying to understand what exactly I'm trying to do ..
> Now like you said when I muscle is more dense it'll weigh more , but then that other guy said some chose not to increase their weight and stay small for increased agility etc.. How is this possible , it's contradting itself... So am I basically bulking solely for health reasons? Which I can understand.


As I said, athletes need to maintain a good weight/strength ratio - so their comes a point where the extra weight they will have by making themselves more dense will not be worth the decrease in speed that they may suffer as a concequence.

There also comes a point where you can't STUFF more STUFF into the space that they have... And, their strength can not increase without adding more BULK - which can also decrease competitiveness..

THIS DOES NOT CONCERN YOU - you are not a world class athlete!! 



> Then this guy said
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Big-Rob
> ...


YES!!!



> So basicaly I should be keeping my reps low to get a more dense without bulk ..


YES - but powerlifting is ADVANCED lifting. You are not ready for this yet!! POWER lifting/OLYMPIC lifting requires POWER!!! And you don't have enough base strength or muscle for this yet. Baby steps tom!!

Work your way up the pyramid of weight training!!



> I've also read up on some muscle fiber stuff and well ... I don't get that either ... okay I get that theres for slow , and fast I and II ... but whats the difference between them other than how fast they twitch? Slow are for your cardio and such right , but what the diff between Fast I and fast II becasue this guy is saying I need to stimulate my fast II fibers through powerlifting for more density ..


Arggg... Ok this is getting WAY to complex for you tom!! STOP NOW BEFORE YOU DROWN IN A SEE OF CONFUSION!!!

Did you not read my post on muscle fibre types??
Type 1 fibres = slow twitch. These are small muscle fibres that get stimulated when you do lots of low threshold things. Like cardio or HIGH rep work. They are also stimulated with weight training - especially when you use weights that are less than about 70% your one repetition maximum (the weight that you could only do one rep with). These need oxygen to burn fat to fuel themselves to contract. They are also the fibres that are found in the muscles that require a more continuous 'tone' to be maintained (so they are found in increased density in your back along your spine - to hold you upright etc).

Type 2a fibres = Fast twitch fibres that don't need oxygen to burn their fuel - which is glucose/carbs. They are your 'middle range fibres'. These are the ones that 400m sprinters need. They are responsible for that lactic acid feeling you get when you do a set of weights in the 8 to 12 rep range and get the most stimulation at reps between about 70-80% your one rep max.

Fast Twtich 2b fibres = EXPLOSIVE fibres. These are the ones that you recuit in fast, explosive, maximal effort movements. They get maximal stimulation with things about 85% one rep max and above (so with weights you can only do 3 or, at a max, 4 reps with). And with EXPLOSIVE moves!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by RepubCarrier
> Powerlifting will hypertrophy type IIB fibers, which are more dense than sarcoplasmic hypertrophy + Type A muscle fiber hypertrophy associated with bodybuilding methods.


This is true.



> You've also said that it IS possible to change your bodies composition WITHOUT weight change , which would make sense about everything I'm confused about.


Yes I have... 



> But if what I'm thinking above isn't ture then how are you suppos to change your body composition without a change in your weight?


Increase muscle mass/density + decreased fat mass/other stuff = same WEIGHT but better composition and a HARDER looking you!! 


Does that clear anything up??


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> extended clean bulk


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That BF is probably not correct tom... And it is not just your 'lower abs'... Plus, you should not think of it like that. As I said - as you have no muscle your ratios will be off.
> 
> Wait until you have a little symmetry happening and then re-measure.


 ya ... I despertely need some symmetry .. I'll be happy as soon as this bulk is over and I can start to re-compose , I'm feeling like such a porker right now 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - they are only pants... Who cares? Really, in all seriousness - what is the point in getting worked up about pants??
> 
> Also - for a while, if you go SLOWLY, your body composition will change without you neccessarily getting HEAPS bigger - so you might find that you do not need new pants for a while...
> 
> ...


 It's just .. my legs are getting bigger and I hate it so much , espically where my jeans are so tight in the legs. Whenever I sit down my thighs are just HUGE  it's disgusting ..
 So I'm thinking of just going out buyign some pyjama pants as they hide my legs more .. wear those for a while , I was just concered that I'm gonna look like a dirt bag 
 if I do manage to get a butt and some abs of steel there'll defintly be some new clothes buying !





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry - I have been REALLY busy and pretty tired of late... I'll go look for it and see what I can answer...


 
 (sometimes there is sooo much in your journal I miss a few posts!)  [/QUOTE] Ok thank you so much Emma .. I know you've been really busy lately thats why I felt so rude/bad for asking you ..

 The posts in my journal are so long! it sometimes takes me 30 minutes to reply just to one message!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But I want you to promise me that you will keep things simple ok!? You are only making it harder for yourself to get results. You have to WANT this - if you don't want it, it will never happen because your subconcious will always find ways to 'sabotague' your efforts.


 This is what I defintly want  , I need to work on so much , my body is so messed right now.
 I promise I'll keep things simple though


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is because you insist on confusing yourself!!
> 
> 
> yes.
> ...


 OMG Emma thank you so much! That clears everything up for me , I'm no longer confused. It was just the whole , "some chose to be at a lower weight" thing that confused me and made me to start re-thinking / contradicting everything. But I get it now 
  thanks again!


 P.S. did read your post on muscle fibres  ... then I got interested and wanted to learn more so I started searching this website about info and holy crap! the confusion , so I'm just gonna stop right now and focus on the basics and when I feel I'm ready to learn all that stuff I'll go searching again


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

ugh , I just finished probably the most crap ass workout I've ever done before , I woke up this morning really tired and I have no energy right now , All I wanted to do was sit down! I had no motivation / energy to workout. But I did anyways and it was horrible  ... I pushed myself on all my lifts but .. I don't know , there was absoultly no sweat or a "pump" .. maybe the lack of no cardio warm-up was the reason?? UGH! O well I'm just fustrated right now and had to get that off my chest


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is fine. Just try to get 2 full days of rest ok??


 can I have one? 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Save these types of splits for when you are at a stage when they are needed ok. At this point in time you are better off resting and allowing your body to recover.
> 
> Plus - if your sessions are REALLY intense then you will NEED the rest days!


 ugh rest days  seriously hate them ... O well I'll suck it up I guess ... just so long as I don't need to take an entire week off  then I'll probably spaz or something 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Save your grocery shopping for your rest days!  And cook on your rest days too... You could steam up some vegetables and cook up your rice. Even try your hand at some home-made bars.
> 
> You can also save one of these days for a 'treat' or 'cheat' day and spend it with your friends. Go to the movies and hang out, having fun.


  The way I figured out which day should be my rest day is well the Simple Life 3 is on Wednesday nights , so if my rest day is thurs , I can stay up Wed. night and be able to watch that and then not have to worry about waking up early the next morning to train , so I can sleep in and I also have to work on Thurs so I won't feel so lethargic  ... hmm treats .. right now with everything I'm changing and finding out I want to keep my diet completely CLEAN! ... but I know I wmight be setting myself up for a binge as soon as I get a taste of junk  ... ugh I don't know I'm battling with myself ...  
 Maybe I can make my own protein bars , then one a week use those other sotre bought protein bars that I love so much and view those as a treat? ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't overtrain tom!! Overtraining will actually make you gain MORE fat than if you train correctly!
> 
> This is because if you overtrain you increase cortisol - and this is a BAD hormone to have. It will play havok with your whole system and leave you WORSE off!!


 Damn the benefits of rest 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'll look for a piccy ok...


  Ok thank you so much! 

 I wasn't sure if this is a pic of a dragon flag (it was a link you gave me about ab training in your journal )

http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/35/

 But it just dosen't explain as to how your suppos to do them ... it just says look in the Bullet Proof Ab book ... which I don't have 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks ok to me. But maybe consider this:
> Mon - Back / Bi
> Tues - Cardio + Abs
> Wed - Chest
> ...


 Okay that spilt look better ... I was trying to make it so that the day after my rest day wasn't a cardio day ... but I like legs on Sat as they are the longest session I have ... but after I change stuff around they won't be as long so I'll have enough time to get ready for the morning.
 I was always thinking of putting Tris with Chest , as I do find my chest exercises do work my tris a little (espically pullovers) ... but then that would leave shoulders all by themselves ... which I'm fine with as long as I can keep 4 exercises 3 sets each 








			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - WAAYYYY to much for your legs!!


 O THANK GOD!  those workouts would nearly kill me!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your legs, back and chest 3 to 4 exercises are fine with one or two smaller exercises... Shoulders are smaller - so 1 to 2 compound exercises and one or two others.
> 
> eg, something like -
> *Legs:*
> ...


 Hmm okay ( only one exercise for BI / Tri each ? what about two  ) I'm gonna have to go through and pick some exercises , as I love SLDL's and deadlifts  But i have an idea now  Thanks.
 I'll probably make it up either later tonight if I get a chance , mon or tues ... just today I have work and I have to somehow fit studying for my english exam in there as it's tommorrow  



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are lifting HEAVY enough then anything less than 6 reps/set and it is 120 seconds BETWEEN SETS as a minimum rest time!!
> 
> If you are lifting heavy enough to only be able to do 6 to 8 sets then you may need 90 to 120 seconds rest.
> 
> ...


 Really?  ... for me it all depends on the type of exercise I'm doing .. sometimes if I'm really winded (like on leg days) rest might take up to 1:30 secs , but usually it's between 30 secs - 1 minute ..
 I tried out the rest you gave me today for my back workout and well with the combination of no energy and being tired and feeling a little worn down , it wasn't a good workout .. I know I'm lifting enough as I tried the 15 secs thing  I was doing a set of 11 reps for my long bar rows , then I did the 15 secs thing and could only pull out 5.5 reps 
 Rest between exercises are usualy 2-3 minutes ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> A good test to see if you are lifting the correct weight for that rep range is to is to push out that set amount of reps - then wait EXACTLY 15 seconds and do another set. If you hit ~ half the number of reps you did the first time then that is the correct weight!


 Yup gave that a shot today ...  it was right on half way! .. when I was actually doing it I couldn't think straight and though it was actually less than half ... then I realized while writting this half of 11 is actually 5.5 ROFL! thank god I don't have math this term , don't think I could do the exam!
 In school instead of daydreaming like everyone else I'm always thinking about workout and diet and stuff and whenever I write the word "why" I always write "whey" , the teacher was like "Ummm Tom .. what is whey?" ahh great times.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't start oly lifts yet - you really really need a good core for this!!


 Ahh I love clean and presses  , but okay ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wait until you have another 6 months (at least) under your belt. Then you can start to look into these things.


  okay .. I don't even know how to tell if a exercise is an oly lift  or what an olyampic llift actually is  ... I'm taking it there just the large exercises that work your body all at once???



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For the moment - keep it simple!!


  I have a tendency to complicate things! thats an understatment  .. if I start getting too detailed just give me a good slap


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 30, 2005)

16% isn't that bad...


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> 16% isn't that bad...


 It might be good for a girl  .. but for me ... ugh nah I'd like a much lower number please!  hopefully it's not even at 16%


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 30, 2005)

*Jan 30 (just gonna post this now since I'm gonna be studying all day for my exam)*

*Training *- Crap ass back workout 
*Back - * Once arm Db Row - *50lbs* 1x3 on one side ,  had bad form  so .. *45lbs* 2x9 , 1x8.5
 Bent Over two arm Long bar row - *77.5lbs* 1x11 , *15 secs later* 1x5.5 , 2x11
 Middle Back Shrug - *35lbs* 3x10
 DB Pullover - *35lbs* 1x.5 , *30lbs* 1x9 *This really really hurt my shoulders and triceps because both were sore* 1x5.5 , 1x7

*Diet -* 
  Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
  *post workout* - whey, museli , banana, skim milk
  Meal 2 - Muesli , Natty crunchy PB , CC , whey , SF maple syrup , fishies nanner: omg everyone needs to try this! Emma gave it to me , it's sooo good! Tastes like chocolate PB brittle fude or whatever it's called , so good! )
 *nap* 
  Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
  Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , crystal light , fishies , 
  Meal 5 - CC, almond butter ,fiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar
  Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L

*
 Diet Pepsi - *Hopefully it'll be one 1 bottle .. but with the stress of studying 


Well when I woke up this morning I was so exhausted , it took me half an hour to get out of bed , and I only got up because I WAS STARVING! I was starting to get a neuasaited (sp? ..  BulkMeUp that spell checker dosen't work for me ) I was so hungry ... anyways ..
 had that came on the forums and just slouched there so tired and my lower back was so sore from yesterday anyways , so after the replying I lifted my weights , but it was just so bad , I don't know why , I didn't even work up a sweat or anything although I was pushing myself as much as I could with the weights anyways ... After Meal 2 I was too tired to resist I went and had a nap .. was only suppos to be 30 minutes but it turned into an hour which still wasn't long enough , but got too much to do so I pulled myself out of bed and OMG SO SORE , my entire body was in pain .. it eventually went away after taking a nice hot shower (was gonna do that 30 seconds cold ,  2 minutes warm thing , but my house was freezing so I wasn't attempting that :laughing: ) And now I have to get ready for work and study for the english exam


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> can I have one?


2!!! Stretch on one of those rest days (and not 'dynamic' stretches either!!!). 

Flexibility is an important part of fitness as well - and it will help with your strength/weight training as well!



> ugh rest days  seriously hate them ... O well I'll suck it up I guess ... just so long as I don't need to take an entire week off  then I'll probably spaz or something


LOL.... I completely understand! But a few days rest every once and a while is a good thing! 



> The way I figured out which day should be my rest day is well the Simple Life 3 is on Wednesday nights , so if my rest day is thurs , I can stay up Wed. night and be able to watch that and then not have to worry about waking up early the next morning to train , so I can sleep in and I also have to work on Thurs so I won't feel so lethargic  ...


Good plan... Lucky one of those plans I wrote out had thursday as a rest day! 



> hmm treats .. right now with everything I'm changing and finding out I want to keep my diet completely CLEAN! ... but I know I wmight be setting myself up for a binge as soon as I get a taste of junk  ... ugh I don't know I'm battling with myself ...
> Maybe I can make my own protein bars , then one a week use those other store bought protein bars that I love so much and view those as a treat? ..


You HAVE to keep diversity in your diet!  I didn't defend you and all your good diet progress so you could turn around and become all obsessive again!!   

A weekly 'treat' is a must - incorporating a HEALTHY option in your week. Something you do not normally have (eg: having eggs/egg-whites or fat-free cheese on toast for a meal). 

A protein bar would be a good treat yes... But you already do not mind eating these so it would have to be something you DO NOT normally eat!! That is like saying that you were going to have 'oats' as a treat!! 

What about fortnightly 'cheats' at the movies with your friends. Something that is CONTROLLED - where you can not go and binge. Sit down at the start of the movie and have ONE ice-cream. Like a choc-top. Or have 1 small carton of pop-corn. Then WATCH THE MOVIE!! By the time the movie is over you would have 'survived' that immediate 'post-cheat' stimuli to binge and you can just get on with your day.



> I wasn't sure if this is a pic of a dragon flag (it was a link you gave me about ab training in your journal )
> 
> http://www.dragondoor.com/articler/mode3/35/
> 
> But it just dosen't explain as to how your suppos to do them ... it just says look in the Bullet Proof Ab book ... which I don't have


Yup - That is a dragonflag. You can also see it in the Rocky Movies - Silvester Stallone does them! 

Try these links here:
http://forum.dragondoor.com/training/message/310646/
http://forum.dragondoor.com/training/message/99340/
http://forum.dragondoor.com/training/message/125750/

http://www.allbrucelee.com/article/how_did_bruce_lee_get_those_wash.htm

Oh - and just some info here:
http://www.allbrucelee.com/article/why_bruce_lee_turned_to_weight_t.htm

Bruce Lee was tiny. His frame was small, he was shorter than you *and he was 135 pounds*... So I think that if you aim for 145 pounds of pure muscle on your larger, taller frame you will be set!  

Imagine those abbies tom!! 




> I was always thinking of putting Tris with Chest , as I do find my chest exercises do work my tris a little (especially pullovers) ... but then that would leave shoulders all by themselves ... which I'm fine with as long as I can keep 4 exercises 3 sets each


More is not always better tom!!! Sometimes LESS is MORE!

The delts are a small muscle group - don't kill them!! 



> Hmm okay ( only one exercise for BI / Tri each ? what about two  )


If you pick the right back and chest exercises your bi's/tri's will get PLENTY of work!! Wouldn't you rather focus the time on the LARGE, more beneficial muscle groups??

Focus on your arms later.

But - If you are going to do 2 exercises consider only 3 sets for the first and 2 for the second...



> I'm gonna have to go through and pick some exercises , as I love SLDL's and deadlifts  But i have an idea now  Thanks.


Don't overdo it. Consider rotating it - one week do heavy squats, the next do heavy deads.

I would do deads on back day though (unless they are sumo deads)...



> I'll probably make it up either later tonight if I get a chance , mon or tues ... just today I have work and I have to somehow fit studying for my english exam in there as it's tommorrow


Focus on your studies - more important!! You can't afford a gym membership and good protein powder without a good education and a good job! 



> Really?  ... for me it all depends on the type of exercise I'm doing .. sometimes if I'm really winded (like on leg days) rest might take up to 1:30 secs , but usually it's between 30 secs - 1 minute ..


Really... But I think this is because, at the moment, your neural input and your base strength is not enough to actually hit those big weights.

Give it time - if you TRAIN hard, your strength will come up and you will soon find that it is impossible to do those reps without that adequate rest. 

All this is to do with energy supplies in your body and the time taken for you to recover from an explosive or repetition type movement.

I would not wait anything less than 60-90 seconds for anything less than 8 reps... For 12-15 reps, you can do 45 seconds...



> Yup gave that a shot today ...  it was right on half way! .. when I was actually doing it I couldn't think straight and though it was actually less than half ... then I realized while writing this half of 11 is actually 5.5 ROFL!


Ok - make sure you use the correct weight for each of your exercises! The only way you progress is via challenging your body! 



> Ahh I love clean and presses  , but okay ..
> 
> okay .. I don't even know how to tell if a exercise is an oly lift  or what an Olympic lift actually is  ... I'm taking it there just the large exercises that work your body all at once???


Tom - a good key about lifting... If you don't know what it is, you probably shouldn't try it! 

Really - learn the basics first. Get that mind-muscle connection, get that neural thing happening and get some strength happening... Then do the oly lifts!

Oh - and here... Just to wet your appetite and get you working hard:
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/PowerExercises.html
http://strengthtraining.asimba.com/fitness_info/muscle_group68.html

**excitement**


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It might be good for a girl  .. but for me ... ugh nah I'd like a much lower number please!  hopefully it's not even at 16%




put up some pics Tom.  We'll call them..... "before" pics


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2005)

Your a lucky f'in dude to get this one on one help like your getting there Tom.  Listen to them, and keep it up.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2!!! Stretch on one of those rest days (and not 'dynamic' stretches either!!!).
> 
> Flexibility is an important part of fitness as well - and it will help with your strength/weight training as well!


 :gumble: ahh okay .. 2 it is  I'll have to go re-work my spilt then ..
  Is say 20-30 minutes of Pilates fine? Or could I do 60 minutes?  ... See I have the "Windsor Pilate" tapes , One is 20-30 minutes of regualr stuff , then the other is 60 minutes of accelerated advance moves ... I still can't do one move on it  ... I use to do them regilously 3x a week , but now with my new spilt I haven't had the time to do them ..
  And I'm pretty sure I asked you this before , but to make sure , I would still eat something post Pilates right? 
  As for my complete rest day ... hmm  I have no idea what to do with my diet .. is everything I'm eating fine , just I'll have to space my meals closer together to get them all in?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL.... I completely understand! But a few days rest every once and a while is a good thing!


  ya ... but it the perfect world it wouldn't be 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good plan... Lucky one of those plans I wrote out had thursday as a rest day!


  yup , I'm gonna go back and re-look at it , I was just thinking that I wouldn't be able to do abs after a leg workout  way to tired , can barely stand!  but now that the volume will be cut down I can probably manage it




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You HAVE to keep diversity in your diet!  I didn't defend you and all your good diet progress so you could turn around and become all obsessive again!!
> 
> A weekly 'treat' is a must - incorporating a HEALTHY option in your week. Something you do not normally have (eg: having eggs/egg-whites or fat-free cheese on toast for a meal).
> 
> ...


  ok .. I do get too obessive over stuff don't I? 
 okay ... controlled ... ahh the one thing I don't have when eating junk. Tried the theatre thing but ending up eatinging around 1400-1500 calories - 1 large popcorn 
  - 2 HUGE chocolate bars , 400 cals in one and 700 in the other ..
 I can give it another shot though .. see what happened was , I ate the popcorn , but my friends still had tons of their food and I kept watching them eat it and I wanted it so bad .. lol
 But I'll give it another shot ... around how many calories should be consumed in these "cheats" .. I'll need a number ot estimate to or I'll get out of control , numbers some times ground me, I would justify everything I ate by saying "Well 1400-1500 calories won't hurt as I'm not eating maintenance calories , and my calories are exactly under 1400-1500 for the enitre week , so this is fine"
  And you said it's best to eat this on a rest day? The Stretch rest day or rest rest day?  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - That is a dragonflag. You can also see it in the Rocky Movies - Silvester Stallone does them!
> 
> Try these links here:
> http://forum.dragondoor.com/training/message/310646/
> ...


 Okay thanks Emma  , didn't have time to try them this morning but I will be next time ..
 It says do do them on a bench? But in all the pics there on the floor using weights in their hands ... I guess that's more advance.
 So basically lay out on my bench , legs a over the end since I have to have my arms over my head grasping the thingies that go up for you to put your BB on , then completely tighten my body and lift my body onto my shoulders imagining there was a beam on my back as to keep my body straight?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee was tiny. His frame was small, he was shorter than you *and he was 135 pounds*... So I think that if you aim for 145 pounds of pure muscle on your larger, taller frame you will be set!
> 
> Imagine those abbies tom!!


  if I had abs like those I'd be damn happy! 

  But ummm whats up with this



> According to some of Lee's early training notes, his *daily* abdominal workout included:
> 
> Waist twists - four sets of 90 repetitions.
> 
> ...


  that's ALOT of ab work to be doing DAILY  and he managed to develop abs like that .. 
 Just joking with ya! I know magazines and them tending to exagerate things! just like in the other link it said he would lift weights for 4 hours a day ,  I think if he really did all that between all his cardio / weights/ ab work / martial art stuff he might be just a little bit overtrained 






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> More is not always better tom!!! Sometimes LESS is MORE!
> 
> The delts are a small muscle group - don't kill them!!


  okay I'll start taking some of that away 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you pick the right back and chest exercises your bi's/tri's will get PLENTY of work!! Wouldn't you rather focus the time on the LARGE, more beneficial muscle groups??
> 
> Focus on your arms later.
> 
> But - If you are going to do 2 exercises consider only 3 sets for the first and 2 for the second...


 Okay .. I still have to make a diff spilt / pick all my exercises , I'll try and pick the better ones , but if I don't someone will probably correct me




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't overdo it. Consider rotating it - one week do heavy squats, the next do heavy deads.
> 
> I would do deads on back day though (unless they are sumo deads)...


  nope no sumo deads , I do summo squats though  ... well what I'll do is just incorporate them into my back days or something , I'll figure it out once I get the chance




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Focus on your studies - more important!! You can't afford a gym membership and good protein powder without a good education and a good job!


  good point!
  Sad thing is , is that I don't really know what I want to do anymore ..
 When I was a kid I had it all planned out , I was gonna be a vet , go to school in Toronto , already had a house payed off out there etc. And I love animals so I would love being a vet ..
 Well between everything thats happened between the last two years I'm starting to second guess that ... I think I want to do something more in this genre , don't know exactly .. if I chose I want to do something with diet/nurtition I'm so far picking my courses right , but if I chose to do something with weights or both then I need to take up the gym class I didn't bother taking this year as it teaches anatomy ... *sigh* I gotta make some life decisions soon 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Really... But I think this is because, at the moment, your neural input and your base strength is not enough to actually hit those big weights.
> 
> Give it time - if you TRAIN hard, your strength will come up and you will soon find that it is impossible to do those reps without that adequate rest.
> 
> ...


 Your probably right , right now I jsut can't lift as heavy as I would need to use that much rest .. I'm gonna continue to go as I am , then once weight picks up I'll more than likely need more rest , and I'll know when that is as I can tell wehn my bodies ready for another set.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - a good key about lifting... If you don't know what it is, you probably shouldn't try it!
> 
> Really - learn the basics first. Get that mind-muscle connection, get that neural thing happening and get some strength happening... Then do the oly lifts!
> 
> ...


  I see a move , read up on form and then do my best at it and work on proper form  gotta stop that and stick to basics 

 it'll be fun when I get into those


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> put up some pics Tom.  We'll call them..... "before" pics


  no they really would be before pics! I'm in really bad shape ... I might though if I can figure out how to install this damn webcam!  See my comp screwed up and everything was deleted , and I threw away the intrustion booklet on how to install it .. I've been fooling aorund with it , but I'm computer illlerate


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your a lucky f'in dude to get this one on one help like your getting there Tom. Listen to them, and keep it up.


 Yup , really lucky  and I'm so thankful for it!
 I'm not gonna screw it up this time , I'm gonna follow everything they say to to the tinnyest detail.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2005)

Ahh.. plenty of info from Emma. As we have said, dont make this complicated and dont read too much into things. This path that you are going on will take months. Use that time to learn. Dont keep changing things everytime you come accross something that you find intresting. Stick with your set routine for a cycle. Dont know what to do on your off days? One suggestion would be  to read up on stuff (diet/nutrition) that you are curious to know.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know ... but I hate pure rest days ...


'Too bad, so sad!' if you dont like rest days. JUST DO IT! 

And that means TOTAL rest. You dont do ANY PHYSICAL ACTIVITY AT ALL. So absolutely NO cardio, pilates..etc.. Sit around, read a book, watch tv, read up on stuff that you want to learn about, or simply sit and laze away, pick your nose, scratch your ass.. DONT DO ANYTHING STRENOUS. 

And i'm sure you read Jodi's post in Emmas journal about rest No cardio activity of ANY sort. So no more discussion and whining about rest. JUST DO IT!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .I have no idea what to do with my diet .. I know I should be eating same amount  , but how it's spaced out , how much in each meal as theres no Pre / Post workout meals .. if I should still be eating whey ..


You should be eating the same, except no PWO shake. As i explained, your body is still in growth/recovery mode the next day. Dont make it into a complicated weekly diet plan 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. but I don't want to take a break right when I'm beggining my bulk ... what about at the end of my bulk?


 You are just coming off a p/rr/s cycle. So take a break. It will help in getting revved up for this next cycle.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> haven't you realized yet?  all I do is moan and bitch about my food ! .. etiher way I'll bitch and moan


Then i will come there and bitch-slap you until you moan in pain! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I just really don't like warm up sets , I feel there a waste of time and don't work for me  ... I just hate em , takes too much time out of my workout when I could be doing a actual set ..


I strongly suggest you do a warm up set. Not a good idea to life heavy on cold muscles. Check with Emma when you sort out your routine about this BEFORE you get started.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok ... I'm gonna Reply to Emma's post a set up a new spilt ... but I'm gonna continue one last week with mine while preping my new one.


Finish your present routine. TAKE A BREAK. then start the new one.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I only want to keep cardio at 2 days per week as towards the end it will be  60 minutes long each session  ... so maybe a 4 day spilt with my weights ..


 60 mins of cardio??? Again check with Emma about this. I dont think you need do that much. 30-40min max TOTAL cardio (ellipitical, pilates..etc). Remember, you are nowhere near someone who has a higher body mass and density and who has been training for much longer than you. Dont overdo things. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I always make sure I'm using  a proper weight , if I pull out 2-3 reps with bad form I'll stop my set immidently and use a lower weight.


If you keep doing that, then you are doing an incorrect type of pyramid training. Make sure you get ALL the reps to the number of the reps required for that set before you hike up the weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are lifting HEAVY enough then anything less than 6 reps/set and it is 120 seconds BETWEEN SETS as a minimum rest time!!
> 
> If you are lifting heavy enough to only be able to do 6 to 8 sets then you may need 90 to 120 seconds rest.
> 
> ...


Tom, those are important guidelines to remember. It will greatly help in setting up the timeframe of your routine as well as getting the max out of it.

I still feel you need do a 3 day split as Emma has said as well. With 4 days you will tend to do more exercises which you dont need to do presently. But we wil get into that after we see your routine.

I know you said that you found a 3 day split takes too long. But you also said that you set your watch for a 30sec time between sets. Something wrong here. 

I do a 3 days split  with Quads/ham-glutes/calves(5 exercises total) Back/bi/abs(5 exercises total) and chest/tri/shoulders(6 exercises total) with a max rep count of 12, and i set my watch for 45secs (though by the time i get lifting i could be ~60sec or a bit more for legs. i do the legs in about ~55-60mins and back and chest in ~45-50mins. If i bring the rep count down to 10, i can do legs in ~45mins and back and chest in ~35-40mins. 

Hence, if you can do 6-8 reps(as you propose) with a 30sec break(as you were/are doing), you should be able to do it in less time that i take as you are doing less reps and less break time. But since it takes you longer, i think something is wrong and you need to pay attention to this as well. 

But if you really feel that a 4 day workout is for you, then go ahead. But stick with it for a cycle. You wont be able to tell if something is working or nor of you keep changing too soon/often.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I wrote my english exam ... it was .. EASY! Just so god damn long and repetive. I mean our teacher treats us like were in grade school , were in grade 10!
 Okay the first two pages , were about "proper sentences" 
 she would give us " It started raining ... " then you had to choose from a list as to what would go in there like "It started raining while driving home" omg ..
 then the next pages was a QUIZ ON VALENTINES DAY!!
 the questiones were , "What candy is most commonly given out on this day?" ... it was unbelieable , I mean I did this stuff in elementary ..
 O ya one of the Valentines Questions were , "How do you spell 14th" I put "The correct way to spell 14th is F-O-U-R-T-E-N-T-H"  my friend told em it was wrong afterwards  anyways ..
 The it was like stupid short story , poem , novel study crap , and essay question (wrote about Bodybuilding as my favorite sport  ) so all in all I think I did really good.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ahh.. plenty of info from Emma. As we have said, dont make this complicated and dont read too much into things. This path that you are going on will take months. Use that time to learn. Dont keep changing things everytime you come accross something that you find intresting. Stick with your set routine for a cycle. Dont know what to do on your off days? One suggestion would be to read up on stuff (diet/nutrition) that you are curious to know.


 Well I plan on taking rest days on days I have to go to work , as I won't feel so .. ick .. and that I'm at least doing something , also maybe try and get them in through the week so I don't have to wake up every morning at 4:30am so I won't be late for school 
 But I think I can handle it .. it'll be hard but owell 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 'Too bad, so sad!' if you dont like rest days. JUST DO IT!


  I'll suck it up , like the food 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And that means TOTAL rest. You dont do ANY PHYSICAL ACTIVITY AT ALL. So absolutely NO cardio, pilates..etc.. Sit around, read a book, watch tv, read up on stuff that you want to learn about, or simply sit and laze away, pick your nose, scratch your ass.. DONT DO ANYTHING STRENOUS.
> 
> And i'm sure you read Jodi's post in Emmas journal about rest No cardio activity of ANY sort. So no more discussion and whining about rest. JUST DO IT!


  I'll have ONE day like that , the other I defintly gotta do something! More than likely it'll be Pilates ... whether it'll be the 60 minutes or 20 - 30 minute session will be up to Emma  as I know what you'd pick! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You should be eating the same, except no PWO shake. As i explained, your body is still in growth/recovery mode the next day. Dont make it into a complicated weekly diet plan


 I know I should be eating the same amount ... just wasn't sure as to how to fit it all in?? Like my PWO shake is an extra 500 calories ..
 I think I know though , I'm gonna combine your advice with Emma's and "cheat" on this day , I won't be having my PWO shake , so between that and the meal I replace with junk it should all balance out.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are just coming off a p/rr/s cycle. So take a break. It will help in getting revved up for this next cycle.


 ugh ..  an entire week of rest ...
 I don't think i need it personally .. as you said I'm new to this and the first couple of months for me was about getting good form and such , I mean I was squating 50lbs ..
 So I think if I get my new cycle this week , then start it next week I should be fine and just take a break after I finish that cycle , espically after I'll be more accostumed to rest 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then i will come there and bitch-slap you until you moan in pain!


  bring it on bitch I'm famous for my bitch slaps ... sad thing is I really am 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I strongly suggest you do a warm up set. Not a good idea to life heavy on cold muscles. Check with Emma when you sort out your routine about this BEFORE you get started.


 Well the workout thing she gave me as an example is at the very beggining of the workout I do ONE warm -up set , not a warm up set for every different exercise which is what I was doing before , so I should be fine with that.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Finish your present routine. TAKE A BREAK. then start the new one.


 I'll do this only if I'm bitched at and hounded enough ... and that'll be ALOT of hounding 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 60 mins of cardio??? Again check with Emma about this. I dont think you need do that much. 30-40min max TOTAL cardio (ellipitical, pilates..etc). Remember, you are nowhere near someone who has a higher body mass and density and who has been training for much longer than you. Dont overdo things.


 That 60 minute will take me a long time to reach! It'll take me around 4 months to get to that point .. currently I'm at 35 minutes and it increases by 5 minutes every third week , and if my heart still hurts after the increase I go back a step.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you keep doing that, then you are doing an incorrect type of pyramid training. Make sure you get ALL the reps to the number of the reps required for that set before you hike up the weights.


 Well see what I'll do is if I feel I can increase my weight for an exercise but realize that I'm doing a bad form , or if I'm trying a new exercise for the first time , then I stop and lower the weights


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, those are important guidelines to remember. It will greatly help in setting up the timeframe of your routine as well as getting the max out of it.
> 
> I still feel you need do a 3 day split as Emma has said as well. With 4 days you will tend to do more exercises which you dont need to do presently. But we wil get into that after we see your routine.


 Well now that I'm going for 2 days rest not 1 It'll have to be a 3 day spilt .. or I might get creative or something  .. we'll see what it is , I plan on doing it up tonight as exams are over!!!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know you said that you found a 3 day split takes too long. But you also said that you set your watch for a 30sec time between sets. Something wrong here.
> 
> I do a 3 days split with Quads/ham-glutes/calves(5 exercises total) Back/bi/abs(5 exercises total) and chest/tri/shoulders(6 exercises total) with a max rep count of 12, and i set my watch for 45secs (though by the time i get lifting i could be ~60sec or a bit more for legs. i do the legs in about ~55-60mins and back and chest in ~45-50mins. If i bring the rep count down to 10, i can do legs in ~45mins and back and chest in ~35-40mins.


 My other routine (the 3 day spilt) each session had anywhere from 7-8 exercises with 4 sets for each , first set for each being a warm up , going from 14-20 reps if I rememeber correctly , then my working sets would range from 10-12. IN GENERAL I would wait 30 seconds BACK THEN and 3-4 minutes between exercises. But towards the end of my sessions they got so tiring that rest between sets would be higher than the 30 seconds and could go from 1 - 1:30 minutes (and also don't forget theres the time as to how long the actual set takes you  I have to go really slow sometimes if using a heavy weight , and if I manage to push out a last rep I'll usually get half way and fight witht he weight for a bit then manage to pull out the other half). In total my sessions would be around 1 hour and 30 minutes long .. not including clean up as I only have free weights and two DB's so my weights are usually scattered around my room 
 NOW my sessions take me about 1 hour or under INCLUDING CARDIO (when I took away the HIIT at the end they would be around 50 minutes , now that there's no longer any 10 minute warm -up (which I think I'm bringing back for this last week as my back day WAS CRAP!)  my sessions range from 30 minutes - 40 minutes casue once again you ahve to remeber some exercises take long than others! For instance , your gonna be able to finish  Squats quicker than Lunges because with lunges you have to work each leg SEPERATLY where with squat you work BOTH legs at once , same thing with with bent over DB rows compared to normal DB Rows  etc.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hence, if you can do 6-8 reps(as you propose) with a 30sec break(as you were/are doing), you should be able to do it in less time that i take as you are doing less reps and less break time. But since it takes you longer, i think something is wrong and you need to pay attention to this as well.


 see above 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> But if you really feel that a 4 day workout is for you, then go ahead. But stick with it for a cycle. You wont be able to tell if something is working or nor of you keep changing too soon/often.


 can't do the 4 day now because I need the 2 days rest .. I will make my spilt up and post it tonight though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... whether it'll be the 60 minutes or 20 - 30 minute session will be up to Emma  as I know what you'd pick!


  damn right you do! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . I know I should be eating the same amount ... just wasn't sure as to how to fit it all in?? Like my PWO shake is an extra 500 calories ..
> simply space out your meals a bit more.
> I think I know though , I'm gonna combine your advice with Emma's and "cheat" on this day , I won't be having my PWO shake , so between that and the meal I replace with junk it should all balance out.


  So long as you dont make a meal out of that junk, it is ok. Just do a treat.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . ugh ..  an entire week of rest ...
> I don't think i need it personally .. as you said I'm new to this and the first couple of months for me was about getting good form and such , I mean I was squating 50lbs ..


You need to make sure that you increase the weights or reps with EVERY session.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .  bring it on bitch I'm famous for my bitch slaps ... sad thing is I really am


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . Well the workout thing she gave me as an example is at the very beggining of the workout I do ONE warm -up set , not a warm up set for every different exercise which is what I was doing before , so I should be fine with that.


  I do 1 warm up for every muscle group. see my training thread for details.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . I'll do this only if I'm bitched at and hounded enough ... and that'll be ALOT of hounding


   ok, you asked for it!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . That 60 minute will take me a long time to reach! It'll take me around 4 months to get to that point .. currently I'm at 35 minutes and it increases by 5 minutes every third week , and if my heart still hurts after the increase I go back a step.


Make sure you get Emmas approval BEFORE doing anything crazy. Dont be a smarty pants and do whatever you feel like. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . Well see what I'll do is if I feel I can increase my weight for an exercise but realize that I'm doing a bad form , or if I'm trying a new exercise for the first time , then I stop and lower the weights


In the very beginning it is ok until you get form right and begin to understand your limits. But after a couple of sesions or so, you should stick with the same weights and keep trying to push out more reps until it is time to increase the weights.

am trying to keep my comments brief coz i am sure Emma is fed up of sifting through all my crap to get to your questions


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> can't do the 4 day now because I need the 2 days rest .. I will make my spilt up and post it tonight though.


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So long as you dont make a meal out of that junk, it is ok. Just do a treat.


 ugh I'm still confused about that ... as soon as I find out what my caloric range for this treat should be I'll be fine ... but untill then..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You need to make sure that you increase the weights or reps with EVERY session.


 I always make that a must  .. except if it's a really bad training day (like my last back day) then I just can't help it 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I do 1 warm up for every muscle group. see my training thread for details.


  The one I just made looks kinda like yours (in terms of reps) I'll post it .. it's basically what Emma suggested but with a few mods.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ok, you asked for it!


 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Make sure you get Emmas approval BEFORE doing anything crazy. Dont be a smarty pants and do whatever you feel like.


  she's already approved a long time ago  said it should help strengthen my heart UNLESS there's permenant damage in which case I need to get it checked throughly , but I'm waiting for the BMD scan first before going at that .. doc still ahsn't called  .. maybe I should get my mom to give him a call..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In the very beginning it is ok until you get form right and begin to understand your limits. But after a couple of sesions or so, you should stick with the same weights and keep trying to push out more reps until it is time to increase the weights.
> 
> am trying to keep my comments brief coz i am sure Emma is fed up of sifting through all my crap to get to your questions


  the posts in my journal are so long  I wouldn't blame anyone for not wanting to read it all!


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 it's a coming


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

New Training Spilt - 
 Sunday -  Rest (Pilates whether it's a 20-30 min session or 60 min I don't know yet  )
 Monday - Cardio + Shoulders (I know Cardio should always be done AFTER weights ... but I'm not too sure in the situation , as the cardio sessions are long it would mean I woul dowrk my shoulders then wait about 30-60 minutes before eating my PWO shake ... what should I do?)
 Tuesday - Chest + Tri
 Wednesday - Cardio + abs
 Thursday - OFF
 Friday - Back + Bi
 Saturday - Legs + Abs

*Shoulders - *Military Press - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
 Seated DB Press - 3 sets (8-12 reps)
 Bent Over DB rear dealt raise with head on bench - 3 sets (8-12 reps)

*Chest / Tri - *BB bench press - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
 Incline DB Press - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 Bent Arm DB Pullover - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 DB flies - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 Bench Dips - 3 sets (6 - 12 reps)
 Tricep Extension - 2 sets (6-12 reps) ... ( If I'm allowed  )

*Back / Bi - *Bent over two arm long bar row - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
 Middle back shrug - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 DB Pullover - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 SLDL - 3 sets ( One warm up set of 8-12 reps , then sets of 4-6)
 Deadlift - 2 sets ( 6-8 reps)
 Concentration Curls - 3 sets (6-12 reps)
 BB Bicep Curl - 2 sets (6-12 reps) ...... (If I'm allowed again  )

*Legs - *Squats - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
 Summo Squats - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 Walking Lunges - 2 sets (8 - 12 reps per leg)
 Glute - Ham Raise - 2 sets (15 - 20 reps)
 Calf Raises - 3 sets (10 - 12 reps) .... (I know reps aren't what Emma suggested and I'm not gonna increase reps or weight with these ... reasoning is because my calfs were one of the parts that grew the most , and right now I'd like em smaller or at least maintain what they are ... )

*Abs - *What ever I feel like that day  .. while keeping volume low 
 They'll be a combination between -
 Janda Sit-ups
 Ball - Pikes
 Hovers 
 BB roll outs 
 Saxon bends
 Dragon flags (if I can manage them  )


 Okay how's everything looking? Days I'm doing exercises bad? Still too much volume?


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 31, 2005)

*January 31*

*Training *- 35 minute cardio / Abs

*Cardio Distance* - 16.5KM or 10.2526 miles 
*Abs - *Hovers - 1x30secs
 Ball Pikes - 2x10
 Hover - 1 x 30 secs
 Janda Sit-ups - 2x10
 BB rollout- 1x5


*Diet -* 
  Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
  *post workout* - whey, museli , banana, skim milk(only 100ml left) , unsweetned soy milk
  Meal 2 - CC , muesli , whey , Natty Crunchy PB , fishies , SF maple syrup
  Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
  Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , lemon juice , stevia , cinnamon , SF maple syrup
  Meal 5 - CC, almond butter ,fiber 1
  Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L 

 One bottle of diet coke


Workout was good , was sweaty.
 Did nothing except my exam , went out grocery/pyjama pants shopping with my friend (which was so god damn funny!! ) , and right up my new spilt .. now I'm counting down my next meal so I can go to bed and sleep


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 31, 2005)

lol..you keep yourself up to eat...good job!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> :gumble: ahh okay .. 2 it is  I'll have to go re-work my spilt then ..


Not really - you can do 2 rest days, 4 weights days and 2 cardio days easily.



> Is say 20-30 minutes of Pilates fine? Or could I do 60 minutes?  ... See I have the "Windsor Pilate" tapes , One is 20-30 minutes of regualr stuff , then the other is 60 minutes of accelerated advance moves ... I still can't do one move on it  ... I use to do them regilously 3x a week , but now with my new spilt I haven't had the time to do them ..


Pilates is not stretching tom!! 

Pilates would be counted as a core workout if you are going to do the advanced tapes. So you either do it on your abs days or you leave it out.

Rest days mean REST or STRETCH - as in light, free flowing stretches!!!



> And I'm pretty sure I asked you this before , but to make sure , I would still eat something post Pilates right?


If you do in on an abs/cardio day then yes.



> As for my complete rest day ... hmm  I have no idea what to do with my diet .. is everything I'm eating fine , just I'll have to space my meals closer together to get them all in?


Don't have your PWO shake... So something like:

Meal 1 - oats,  egg whites, blueberries, fish caps
Meal 2 - Muesli , cc, whey , Natty PB, SF maple syrup
Meal 3 - brown rice, chicken, apple/pear, vegetables, fish caps
Meal 4 - oats, tuna, broccoli, fish caps
Meal 5 - CC, almond butter, fibre 1
Meal 6 - CC, almond butter

Just space them out evenly. If you can't fit them all in them add some calories to your earlier meals and take out your last meal.




> ok .. I do get too obessive over stuff don't I?  okay ... controlled ... ahh the one thing I don't have when eating junk.
> 
> Tried the theatre thing but ending up eatinging around 1400-1500 calories
> - 1 large popcorn
> ...


Take Sundays off from everything!! Dieting, exercise and 'obsession'!

Go to the movies and have one or two SMALLISH 'cheat' things - like a chocolate bar and an ice-cream OR a small popcorn and a small bag of lollies. Take a BIG bottle of water with you too - or a 600ml diet coke. So, when you finish your lollies you just sip that instead of gorgeing on your friends food! OR go out to dinner with your friends and have 2 or 3 slices of pizza for dinner and a slice of cake for dessert.

The idea is to NOT count the calories - just the ENJOY yourself and to be 'normal' for that day!   Just eat sensibly for the rest of the day (say, aim for 4 healthy meals and your 'cheat') and don't fuss.

Remember - THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT SUNDAY! So if you have had your cheat and you get some cravings for something else you can make a mental note and have it the following week!



> Okay thanks Emma  , didn't have time to try them this morning but I will be next time ..
> 
> It says do do them on a bench? But in all the pics there on the floor using weights in their hands ... I guess that's more advance.
> 
> So basically lay out on my bench , legs a over the end since I have to have my arms over my head grasping the thingies that go up for you to put your BB on , then completely tighten my body and lift my body onto my shoulders imagining there was a beam on my back as to keep my body straight?


You got it!! Straight from top to toe. 

Don't be surprised if you can't do one. I can't do one (I can do negatives, but not positives). I don't know many who can. They are REALLY hard.



> that's ALOT of ab work to be doing DAILY  and he managed to develop abs like that ..
> Just joking with ya! I know magazines and them tending to exagerate things! just like in the other link it said he would lift weights for 4 hours a day ,  I think if he really did all that between all his cardio / weights/ ab work / martial art stuff he might be just a little bit overtrained


That - and he was a genetic freak!  It is like saying that everyone will get the same results with the same program. It doesn't happen.


> I think I want to do something more in this genre , don't know exactly .. if I chose I want to do something with diet/nurtition I'm so far picking my courses right , but if I chose to do something with weights or both then I need to take up the gym class I didn't bother taking this year as it teaches anatomy ... *sigh* I gotta make some life decisions soon


Just go with your heart. You have the brain to do what you want!

But remember - no one will take a skinny kid seriously if you rock up and try to teach them about food and diet... You have to look the part. So get yourself in shape and you will have no problems!



> Your probably right , right now I jsut can't lift as heavy as I would need to use that much rest .. I'm gonna continue to go as I am , then once weight picks up I'll more than likely need more rest , and I'll know when that is as I can tell wehn my bodies ready for another set.


Don't just 'continue as you are' because you will continue not to progress.

FORCE yourself to rest more and FORCE yourself to use that MIND MUSCLE connection. Use your brain to FEEL and SQUEEZE that muscle. Don't try to finish your reps as fast as you can. 

Sure - if you are doing REALLY low rep (eg: under 6) then do count of 1 for the positive movement and 2 to 3 counts for the negative. Rest 90 seconds between sets.

For the 6 to 10 range, count 2 up and 2 down. Rest 60 seconds between sets.

For the 10 to 15 range do 3 up and 3 down. Rest 45 secs between sets.

If you don't change anything, nothing will change!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I plan on taking rest days on days I have to go to work , as I won't feel so .. ick .. and that I'm at least doing something , also maybe try and get them in through the week so I don't have to wake up every morning at 4:30am so I won't be late for school
> But I think I can handle it .. it'll be hard but owell


2 days!! Rest! Relax. Re-cooperate.



> I'll have ONE day like that , the other I defintly gotta do something! More than likely it'll be Pilates ... whether it'll be the 60 minutes or 20 - 30 minute session will be up to Emma  as I know what you'd pick!


I am going to agree with Bulkmeup here!! No pilates! STRETCH as in relaxing stretching... Not power pilates so you can sweat more!! 



> I know I should be eating the same amount ... just wasn't sure as to how to fit it all in?? Like my PWO shake is an extra 500 calories ..
> I think I know though , I'm gonna combine your advice with Emma's and "cheat" on this day , I won't be having my PWO shake , so between that and the meal I replace with junk it should all balance out.


On your rest day (the one without the stretching) just relax. Have 4 healthy meals and then your treat meal.

On your stretching rest day have 5 or 6 meals spaced evenly. Just don't have your PWO shake.

If you post an example I can take a look at it for you.  



> ugh ..  an entire week of rest ...
> I don't think i need it personally .. as you said I'm new to this and the first couple of months for me was about getting good form and such , I mean I was squating 50lbs ..
> 
> So I think if I get my new cycle this week , then start it next week I should be fine and just take a break after I finish that cycle , espically after I'll be more accostumed to rest


 

If I have to do it so do you!  

Have at least 5 days rest tom... Say, have from Wednesday till Monday off... That means You start your rest day on Wednesday and you have Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. Then start up on Monday next week.

During this time stretch, read and relax... But no training!



> That 60 minute will take me a long time to reach! It'll take me around 4 months to get to that point .. currently I'm at 35 minutes and it increases by 5 minutes every third week , and if my heart still hurts after the increase I go back a step.


Get the doc to check it ok... And who knows - in 4 months time you might find that you want to swap things around a little... 



> Well see what I'll do is if I feel I can increase my weight for an exercise but realize that I'm doing a bad form , or if I'm trying a new exercise for the first time , then I stop and lower the weights


Don't worry too much about increasing the weight - but try to push out another rep!!!

So, if your rep range is 4 to 6 reps then start with a weight you can do 4 reps with. Every week try to get out one more rep. When you start hitting 6 reps for all of your sets then up the weight. The point is to constantly challange yourself!

Follow a cycle of HEAVY lifting for 3-4 weeks and then cycle off for a week and lift lighter (eg: do 3 light full body circuits that week)... Then cycle back on heavy again.

If you train HEAVY constantly you eventially start to detrain...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> New Training Spilt -
> Sunday -  Rest (Pilates whether it's a 20-30 min session or 60 min I don't know yet  )


Nope... REST!!! Nothing, nadda, zip, zero...



> Monday - Cardio + Shoulders (I know Cardio should always be done AFTER weights ... but I'm not too sure in the situation , as the cardio sessions are long it would mean I woul dowrk my shoulders then wait about 30-60 minutes before eating my PWO shake ... what should I do?)
> Tuesday - Chest + Tri
> Wednesday - Cardio + abs
> Thursday - OFF
> ...


 Geez tom - way to make a split that is bound to overtrain every muscle group! 

You are hitting shoulders and chest in succession - and these both use triceps as assistance muscles - so you are flogging a dead horse here...

Then back and legs are both BIG lower back fatigue inducing days - so you are asking for trouble here too!!

You want your lower back and butt to grow the most right?? Well, do these things after your rest days. That way you hit them when they are not fatigued.

So, what about:
Monday - Back/Bi
Tuesday - Cardio + abs
Wednesday - Chest/Tri
Thursday - OFF/Flexibility
Friday - Legs + abs
Saturday - Shoulders + Cardio
Sunday - OFF

In terms of your cardio on shoulder day... I would do your shoulders first. The last thing you want to do is cardio before your shoulders.

Once you get over 35 minutes for your cardio you might want to make up some of your PWO shake and have it between weights and cardio. Eg:
Have 0.5 banana, 0.5 skim milk and 0.5 scoops of whey after weights. Then wait for 15 minutes and then jump on your cardio.



> *Shoulders - *Military Press - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
> Seated DB Press - 3 sets (8-12 reps)
> Bent Over DB rear dealt raise with head on bench - 3 sets (8-12 reps)


Not too bad! 

You can always swap your DB press and military press around too - as your DB press, being uni-lateral work, has a good advantage in promoting strength in both arms (in BB moves your dominant arm, well, dominates!). 

And, if you want, you can also use a push-press type movement for your BB press (or do arnies with your DBs) so you target your anterior delts more.



> *Chest / Tri - *BB bench press - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
> Incline DB Press - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
> Bent Arm DB Pullover - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
> DB flies - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
> ...


Ok. I would do your incline work as your primary strength work and your flat work as a secondary. Just until you strength everything up... Last thing you want is a bad rotator cuff.

Also, consider swapping your DB work for your focus occasionally - Same reason as above - DB work is better for unilateral strength at your stage. 

Drop the DB pull overs. 3 exercises for your chest (doing a total of 10 sets) is plenty. Esp. if you are going to throw some dips in there as well... 

I would put your tricep ext. first and do your dips to failure as finishing exercises... You could also do (instead of the dips) close grip push ups. These will also hit your pecs but target your tri's as well.

*Back / Bi - *Bent over two arm long bar row - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
 Middle back shrug - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 DB Pullover - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
 SLDL - 3 sets ( One warm up set of 8-12 reps , then sets of 4-6)
 Deadlift - 2 sets ( 6-8 reps)
 Concentration Curls - 3 sets (6-12 reps)
 BB Bicep Curl - 2 sets (6-12 reps) ...... (If I'm allowed again  )[/quote]
Holly volume!  Way too much! Both your deads and your SLDL are major lower back killers!! So is your bent over row (your lower back is needed to stabilise your stance!).

Also - I wouldn't do concentration curls as your primary Bicep move - not unless you want to pre-fatigue for your BB curls. I would do your BB curls first and then finish with concentration curls, hammer curls or seated curls.

Ok - what about to start with you do something like:
Bent over row - 4 sets (1 w/u, 3 working in 4 to 6 reps)
Middle back shrugs - 3 sets (6 to 10 reps)
Deadlifts/swing thru's - 3 sets (8-12 reps)
BB curls - 3 sets (6 to 10 reps)
hammer curls - 2 sets (10-12 reps)



> *Legs - *Squats - 4 sets (One Warm up set of 10-12 reps , then sets of 4-6 reps)
> Summo Squats - 3 sets (8 - 12 reps)
> Walking Lunges - 2 sets (8 - 12 reps per leg)
> Glute - Ham Raise - 2 sets (15 - 20 reps)
> Calf Raises - 3 sets (10 - 12 reps) .... (I know reps aren't what Emma suggested and I'm not gonna increase reps or weight with these ... reasoning is because my calfs were one of the parts that grew the most , and right now I'd like em smaller or at least maintain what they are ... )


 Can't decide what to do??!! LOL.

Don't to sumo's and plain squats. You are doing enough glute work as it is.. The point is to 'stimulate' not 'eniolate'! You want your glutes to GROW not shrivel up and die!! 

Also - until you get your lower back and abs stronger I would stick to 6 to 8 reps for your primary move. You will not be able to hit a heavy enough weight to do 4 reps properly yet...

What about:
Squats - 4 sets (1 w/u, 3 sets 6 to 8 reps)
Single legged Split Squats OR step ups - 2 sets (4-6 reps/side x 2, per set)
Walking lunges - 2 sets (10-12 reps each)
Glute-ham raises - 2 sets to failure (do reps until you break form then rest)

Calves - 4 sets (Work in different rep ranges - your calves are will acutally resond to higher rep work!  So mix it up. eg: 6, 10, 12, 15).



> *Abs - *What ever I feel like that day  .. while keeping volume low
> They'll be a combination between -
> Janda Sit-ups
> Ball - Pikes
> ...


Great! Pick 2 or 3 exercises PER session and focus on these...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

ps: Do you realise I just spent over an HOUR answering your posts!!



You better read them boy!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol..you keep yourself up to eat...good job!


  it's a reason why I'm sometimes scared to take naps too  I'm scared I'll sleep through my alarm clock and go over 3 hours without eating


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not really - you can do 2 rest days, 4 weights days and 2 cardio days easily.


  ya but I don't like doing cardio and lifting together  I can handle something like shoulders or tri/bi but I wouldn't like doing cardio and the chest or something like that 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Pilates is not stretching tom!!
> 
> Pilates would be counted as a core workout if you are going to do the advanced tapes. So you either do it on your abs days or you leave it out.
> 
> ...


  okay ....
 I'll search up some stretches and such to do .. they should range from like 30 - 60 minutes right?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't have your PWO shake... So something like:
> 
> Meal 1 - oats,  egg whites, blueberries, fish caps
> Meal 2 - Muesli , cc, whey , Natty PB, SF maple syrup
> ...


 Ok .. so basically just keep macros the same , just make the meals larger .. 
 I'll go through make something up later.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Take Sundays off from everything!! Dieting, exercise and 'obsession'!
> 
> Go to the movies and have one or two SMALLISH 'cheat' things - like a chocolate bar and an ice-cream OR a small popcorn and a small bag of lollies. Take a BIG bottle of water with you too - or a 600ml diet coke. So, when you finish your lollies you just sip that instead of gorgeing on your friends food! OR go out to dinner with your friends and have 2 or 3 slices of pizza for dinner and a slice of cake for dessert.
> 
> ...


 ok  I guess I was just more concerned about not keeping calories at 2500 , in case it might go under or something  but I'll eat the 4 healthy meals then a cheat .. See my problem is , is that I can get full really easily ... but that dosen't mean I can't eat .. I can keep stuffing it down even after I'm full 
 like even when I had my last cheat at the thatres and ate all that stuff , I also drank a litre of watre and a bottle of diet pepsi .. we'll see how this sunday goes 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You got it!! Straight from top to toe.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you can't do one. I can't do one (I can do negatives, but not positives). I don't know many who can. They are REALLY hard.


  ya I'm defintly not expecting to be able to do one! just gonna try my best




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That - and he was a genetic freak!  It is like saying that everyone will get the same results with the same program. It doesn't happen.


 cursed genetic freaks 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just go with your heart. You have the brain to do what you want!
> 
> But remember - no one will take a skinny kid seriously if you rock up and try to teach them about food and diet... You have to look the part. So get yourself in shape and you will have no problems!


  ya that's another thing I was thinking about .. someone would look at me and go "phht like hell I'm listening to him" or something .. urg I getta decide what I want to do so I can start taking the proper courses!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't just 'continue as you are' because you will continue not to progress.
> 
> FORCE yourself to rest more and FORCE yourself to use that MIND MUSCLE connection. Use your brain to FEEL and SQUEEZE that muscle. Don't try to finish your reps as fast as you can.
> 
> ...


  ok I'll start working at that


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2 days!! Rest! Relax. Re-cooperate.
> 
> 
> I am going to agree with Bulkmeup here!! No pilates! STRETCH as in relaxing stretching... Not power pilates so you can sweat more!!


  Well see if I do the movements slow enough and such and not do it at a fast speed it's actually relaxing ...




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> On your rest day (the one without the stretching) just relax. Have 4 healthy meals and then your treat meal.
> 
> On your stretching rest day have 5 or 6 meals spaced evenly. Just don't have your PWO shake.
> 
> If you post an example I can take a look at it for you.


 ok thanks Emma 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If I have to do it so do you!
> 
> Have at least 5 days rest tom... Say, have from Wednesday till Monday off... That means You start your rest day on Wednesday and you have Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday off. Then start up on Monday next week.
> 
> During this time stretch, read and relax... But no training!


  ugh ... ok after thinking about this and the fact that the original workout requires  a Weeks rest , BulkMeUP's be getting at me to do it , and now your saying the same thing , maybe I sctually should ..
 So since today was my last training day I did some sorta circuit thingy  jsut to give all my body a little workout




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Get the doc to check it ok... And who knows - in 4 months time you might find that you want to swap things around a little...


 As soona s the friggin doctor sets up my BMD scan  see the closest place that has the machine that can do it is in a hospital thats 45 mins away .. he said he'd set up a appointmetn there but he hasn't called us back yet ...



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't worry too much about increasing the weight - but try to push out another rep!!!
> 
> So, if your rep range is 4 to 6 reps then start with a weight you can do 4 reps with. Every week try to get out one more rep. When you start hitting 6 reps for all of your sets then up the weight. The point is to constantly challange yourself!
> 
> ...


 okay i'll jsut concentrate on my reps ..
 I don't need to do that cycle of heavy to light thing just yet right? Because well I'm only lifting heavy for my first exercise .. and everything esle is between 8-12 ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Geez tom - way to make a split that is bound to overtrain every muscle group!
> ...


  I was thinking about that as soon as I woke up!  when I'm thinking about somethign before going to bed I tend to dream about it .. so I was thinking of my new spilt before bed and kinda was dreaming about it  .. so when I woke up I realized I put my chest / tri right after a shoulder day , not to mention if I'm doing deads on my back day they shouldn't be right before a leg day .. so i should switch those two around.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You want your lower back and butt to grow the most right?? Well, do these things after your rest days. That way you hit them when they are not fatigued.


 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So, what about:
> Monday - Back/Bi
> Tuesday - Cardio + abs
> Wednesday - Chest/Tri
> ...


 looks alot better than my other one 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of your cardio on shoulder day... I would do your shoulders first. The last thing you want to do is cardio before your shoulders.
> 
> Once you get over 35 minutes for your cardio you might want to make up some of your PWO shake and have it between weights and cardio. Eg:
> Have 0.5 banana, 0.5 skim milk and 0.5 scoops of whey after weights. Then wait for 15 minutes and then jump on your cardio.


 okay then , that's not a prob




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not too bad!
> 
> You can always swap your DB press and military press around too - as your DB press, being uni-lateral work, has a good advantage in promoting strength in both arms (in BB moves your dominant arm, well, dominates!).
> 
> And, if you want, you can also use a push-press type movement for your BB press (or do arnies with your DBs) so you target your anterior delts more.


  Okay I'll switch around the DB press and military press and switch the military press with something else  what's a push-press movement? ..I'll have to look that up 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. I would do your incline work as your primary strength work and your flat work as a secondary. Just until you strength everything up... Last thing you want is a bad rotator cuff.
> 
> Also, consider swapping your DB work for your focus occasionally - Same reason as above - DB work is better for unilateral strength at your stage.


 Ok I'll do incline first , and say every 2nd to 3rd week switch it so I'm doing incline DB press and regular BB press



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Drop the DB pull overs. 3 exercises for your chest (doing a total of 10 sets) is plenty. Esp. if you are going to throw some dips in there as well...


  okay .. pullovers can hurt my shoulders sometimes anyways 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would put your tricep ext. first and do your dips to failure as finishing exercises... You could also do (instead of the dips) close grip push ups. These will also hit your pecs but target your tri's as well.


 I was actually thinking about that .. but what about when I am able to reach the required reps? .. where would I put weights on myself  so I was thinking I could keep progressing with the bench dips but not the push-ups ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Holly volume!  Way too much! Both your deads and your SLDL are major lower back killers!! So is your bent over row (your lower back is needed to stabilise your stance!).


  eep  I thought someone would point that out .. but I couldn't decide between SLDL or regular dead .. so I put both in 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - I wouldn't do concentration curls as your primary Bicep move - not unless you want to pre-fatigue for your BB curls. I would do your BB curls first and then finish with concentration curls, hammer curls or seated curls.


 ok done



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - what about to start with you do something like:
> Bent over row - 4 sets (1 w/u, 3 working in 4 to 6 reps)
> Middle back shrugs - 3 sets (6 to 10 reps)
> Deadlifts/swing thru's - 3 sets (8-12 reps)
> ...


 Ok ... hmm what would be better SLDL or regualr deads? .. and whats a swing through?  I'll look that up too.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Can't decide what to do??!! LOL.


 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't to sumo's and plain squats. You are doing enough glute work as it is.. The point is to 'stimulate' not 'eniolate'! You want your glutes to GROW not shrivel up and die!!


  good point!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - until you get your lower back and abs stronger I would stick to 6 to 8 reps for your primary move. You will not be able to hit a heavy enough weight to do 4 reps properly yet...


 ok 6-8 it is 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about:
> Squats - 4 sets (1 w/u, 3 sets 6 to 8 reps)
> Single legged Split Squats OR step ups - 2 sets (4-6 reps/side x 2, per set)
> Walking lunges - 2 sets (10-12 reps each)
> ...


 Okay that looks better ... the reason I wasn't hurrying to give split squats a try is becasue I though that they were like a regular squat except you lift on leg up so your knee is close to your chest  and without a squatting rack that would be a good way to kill me!
 But I searched it up ... I got two different forms for it ... which one are you talking about? The one where it KINDA looks like a lunge or the one with your back foot on a bench?
 Also I don't want my calfs to progress anymore ... I don't want em bigger , I'm happy with em ..
 So I can still do that but I jsut won't be using a heavy weight where I reach failure .. or can I take a set out of that and add the extra set to something else 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great! Pick 2 or 3 exercises PER session and focus on these...


  okay not my regular all of them


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: Do you realise I just spent over an HOUR answering your posts!!
> 
> 
> 
> You better read them boy!!


  the posts in my journal get so long! 

 Thank you so much though , I really really appreciate it


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

ugh ... my friend jsut got back from Flordia and he wants to go out and get some food at a restaurant ..  ahh what should I do? ... I'm thinking reject .. and just say we can get something this Sun .. but then again I didn't cheat last week .. but ahh two cheats in one week? Besides I should keep clean foods for today espically after my workout this morning (post that later) ... sigh ... sorry just needed to rant and think


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well see if I do the movements slow enough and such and not do it at a fast speed it's actually relaxing ...
> .


If you can make that work, then fine. Have you considered basic Yoga? (Not advanced stuff).


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you can make that work, then fine. Have you considered basic Yoga? (Not advanced stuff).


 I have thought about / considered yoga in the past but never really acted on it  ... but now that you mention it I think what i'll do is go out a look for maybe a yoga DVD or something tomorrow I think it would be fun


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was thinking about that as soon as I woke up!  when I'm thinking about somethign before going to bed I tend to dream about it .. so I was thinking of my new spilt before bed and kinda was dreaming about it  .. so when I woke up I realized I put my chest / tri right after a shoulder day , not to mention if I'm doing deads on my back day they shouldn't be right before a leg day .. so i should switch those two around.
> 
> 
> looks alot better than my other one
> ...





HOLY SHIT   are you trying to make the quote button fall off 


How's tom?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> but now that you mention it I think what i'll do is go out a look for maybe a yoga DVD or something tomorrow I think it would be fun




I got one.... "am and pm yoga" .  I also bought a book "real men do yoga"


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

*Febuary 1*

Well since I'm about to do a 5 day break , and I remebered Emma saying don't work a muscle group twice within 5 days , I thought it would be fun to just do two exercises for every body part (except Bi/Tri .. well I was but during the workout my arms felt like they were about to fall off so I stuck to just one ) with 3 sets each ... and I ended up Superseting them because well ... time and I haven't done a super set in a while ..
*
   Training *- 5 minute cardio warm up on eliptical (then the place where you put your foot completely snaped off and I nearly twisted my leg) , 5 minute warm up of jumpping up a down and movie my arms.

*Workout -  
*SLDL  - *130lbs* 1x8 , 1x3*dropbar*2 , 1x7
   Superseted with
   Reverse Flies with head on bench - *12.5lbs* 1x11 , 1x10 , 1x11

   One Arm Db Row - *47.5lbs* 1x9 , 1x9 on right side , 1x7 on left side *40lbs* 1x11
   Superseted With
   DB kickback - *12.5lbs* 3x10

   Incline Bench press - *70lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 , 1x5.5
   Superseted With
   Concentration curls - *30lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 , 1x7

   Glute - Ham Raise - *50lbs* 1x20 , 1x18 , 1x14
   Superseted with
   Seated DB Raise - *20lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 , 1x7.5

   Middle Back Shrug - *30lbs* 3x12
  Superseted with
   DB Press - *30lbs* 2x8 , 1x7.5


   Now that was fun 



*Diet -* 
     Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee 
     *post workout* - whey, museli , banana, skim milk
     Meal 2 - CC , muesli , whey , Natty Crunchy PB , fishies , SF maple syrup
     Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
     Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , lemon juice , stevia , cinnamon , SF maple syrup
     Meal 5 - CC, almond butter ,fiber 1
     Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *5L 

  No diet pepsi or coke today  


  Workout was GREAT! I was so exhausted!
   My best friend got back from Flordia .. lucky bastard and him being in warmth  lol so glad he's back! He brought back this "Astronaut Ice - Cream" it's what the astronauts eat for ice - cream anyways he wanted me to try some but I refused  .. but he saved me a cube for Sun so I can try it out . He also brought me back this "Donald Duck License Plate" because I love Donald and I'm getting my driver license soon! And you also brought me back this pair of underwear that say on the but " I'm a lean mean farting machine"  it's basically an inside joke with all my friends because where I eat so much / am bloated I have alot of gas  ahh it was funny. 
   Tomorrow is the first day of second term at school  that's gonna be hell .. I have Com - Tech , Social Studies , Science and Math  can we say LOT OF HOMEWORK!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok this Will be my new diet for the next 5 days of rest (Will also be my diet on normal Rest days (the ones with stretching) )

*Meal 1 - *
 -1 cup of skim milk 
 -1 scoop of whey
 -1/3 a cup of oats
 -50g of banana
 -1/2 a TBSP of almond butter

Totals - 421 calories
 8g of fat (2g sat)
 51g of carbs (5g fiber)
 38g of protein

*Meal 2 -
*1 TBSP of natty crunchy PB
 3/4 a cup of muesli
 1/2 a scoop of whey
 1/2 a cup of cottage cheese

totals - 465 calories
 12g of fat (2g sat)
 52g of carbs (6g fiber)
 38g of protein
*
 Meal 3 - 
*1 cup of brown rice
 100g of chicken
 1 apple
 3 fishies
 Some celery

totals - 442 calories
 10g of fat (1g sat)
 47g of carbs (3g fiber)
 37g of protein

*Meal 4 - 
*1 protein bar
 1/2 a cup of oats
 3 fishies
 Some green beans /or broccoli

Totals - 432 calories
 14g of fat (3g sat)
 57g of carbs (5g fiber)
 30g of protein

*Meal 5 - 
*1 cup of cottage cheese
 1 1/2 TBSP of almond butter
 1/4 a cup of fiber 1

 totals - 381 calories
 13g of fat (1g sat)
 31g of carbs (12.5g of fiber)
 37g of protein

*Meal 6 - 
*1 cup of cottage cheese
 1 TBSP of almonds butter
 1/4 a cup of fiber 1

Totals 333 calories
 9g of fat (1g sat)
 29g of carbs (9g fiber)
 35g of protein

*totals for the day : *2474 calories
 66g of fat (8g sat)
 267g of carbs (41g of fibre)
 215g of protein

 How does that look?

 And on my cheat days I'll have 4 healthy meals of probably around 350 - 400 calories then have my cheat , so it might fall under 2500 calories , or it might be right on depending on what I cheat with


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya but I don't like doing cardio and lifting together  I can handle something like shoulders or tri/bi but I wouldn't like doing cardio and the chest or something like that


I do cardio after chest and shoulders. As long as you keep it short then you are fine. But having a shake after your workout before your cardio is a great thing.



> okay ....
> I'll search up some stretches and such to do .. they should range from like 30 - 60 minutes right?


Yeah - 30 to 60 minutes is fine. Nothing fancy, just normal stretching.



> Ok .. so basically just keep macros the same , just make the meals larger ..
> I'll go through make something up later.


Yup. Great! 



> ok  I guess I was just more concerned about not keeping calories at 2500 , in case it might go under or something  but I'll eat the 4 healthy meals then a cheat .. See my problem is , is that I can get full really easily ... but that dosen't mean I can't eat .. I can keep stuffing it down even after I'm full


This is where your mental attitude towards food has to change!   If you work on that then you will be able to enjoy the occasional treat without going overboard.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well see if I do the movements slow enough and such and not do it at a fast speed it's actually relaxing ...


It is still muscle exercise - it is like saying 'if I do weights really slowly it is not counted as exercise'?



> As soona s the friggin doctor sets up my BMD scan  see the closest place that has the machine that can do it is in a hospital thats 45 mins away .. he said he'd set up a appointmetn there but he hasn't called us back yet ...


The BMD is for your bones tom (bone mineral density). You want to get an ECG or echo/ultrasound for your heart.



> okay i'll jsut concentrate on my reps ..
> I don't need to do that cycle of heavy to light thing just yet right? Because well I'm only lifting heavy for my first exercise .. and everything esle is between 8-12 ..


You still need to cycle tom. I wouldn't say you would need it if you didn't need it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

> what's a push-press movement?


Here:
Push Press
And:
Push Press

Your elbows are to the front of your body, not the sides.

It is a power movement, so it is explosive. But I would do it as a normal weights move for now (don't add the jumpy bit or anything).



> Ok I'll do incline first , and say every 2nd to 3rd week switch it so I'm doing incline DB press and regular BB press


I would do one cycle of 3 to 4 weeks with incline DB as your primary move, then swap for the next cycle and have regular BB as your primary move. 



> I was actually thinking about that .. but what about when I am able to reach the required reps? .. where would I put weights on myself  so I was thinking I could keep progressing with the bench dips but not the push-ups ..


Just keep going to failure you goose!  Then, after that, do one arm or one leg or decline (feet on a bench) or add weights on your back...



> Ok ... hmm what would be better SLDL or regualr deads? .. and whats a swing through?  I'll look that up too.


I would do regular deads - with a lighter weight to start with, while you are learning form. Or I would do swing thru's or hypers/reverse hypers on a fit ball (lower back work):
Reverse hypers - Just be careful!! 
Swing thru - Do these slower and more controlled than you see here




> But I searched it up ... I got two different forms for it ... which one are you talking about? The one where it KINDA looks like a lunge or the one with your back foot on a bench?


Back foot on a bench. They are hard and they really target your balance, quads and glutes. 
Here



> So I can still do that but I jsut won't be using a heavy weight where I reach failure .. or can I take a set out of that and add the extra set to something else


Do 4 sets on these - you can't swap sets between body parts it doesn't work like that! 

I would do heavy weights still, but don't go to failure.
eg:
Use a weight you could do 7 reps with, but do 6. Then use a weight you could do 9 reps with, but do 8... etc etc.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have thought about / considered yoga in the past but never really acted on it  ... but now that you mention it I think what i'll do is go out a look for maybe a yoga DVD or something tomorrow I think it would be fun


Careful with yoga - it can be VERY challanging and you really need to learn the correct technique. 

There are actually more injuries caused by yoga than any other sport!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks good... But a few meals look whacky for macro ratio's...



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Meal 1 - *
> -1 cup of skim milk
> -1 scoop of whey
> -1/3 a cup of oats
> ...


Ok - where is this carb figure from??

0.33 cup oats = 100 cals, 18g carbs, 4g protein, 2g fat
50g banana = 45 cals 11.5g carbs, 0.5g protein 
1 cup calcium fortified skim milk = 86 cals, 12g carbs, 8g protein
1/2 tbs Almond butter = 55 cals, 1.5g carbs, 1g protein, 4.5g fat
Whey I would imagine is ~100-110 cals, 25g protein and <1g fat and carbs...

total = 386-400 cals, ~43g carbs, 37-39g protein, ~7-8g fat.



> *Meal 2 -
> *1 TBSP of natty crunchy PB
> 3/4 a cup of muesli
> 1/2 a scoop of whey
> ...


 good meal... I would check your ratio's again just to be sure.



> *
> Meal 3 -
> *1 cup of brown rice
> 100g of chicken
> ...




How do you get 37g of protein and 10g fat?
3.5 oz chiken = 27g protein, 2-3g fat
1 cup brown rice = 4g protein, 1g fat
3 fishies = 3g fat
Total = 31g protein, 6-7g fat



> *Meal 4 -
> *1 protein bar
> 1/2 a cup of oats
> 3 fishies
> ...


This is fine.



> *Meal 5 -
> *1 cup of cottage cheese
> 1 1/2 TBSP of almond butter
> 1/4 a cup of fiber 1
> ...


Good.



> *Meal 6 -
> *1 cup of cottage cheese
> 1 TBSP of almonds butter
> 1/4 a cup of fiber 1
> ...


This is fine.



> *totals for the day : *2474 calories
> 66g of fat (8g sat)
> 267g of carbs (41g of fibre)
> 215g of protein


These figures look good for what you need at the moment.

Give it two weeks. If your weight has not changed add ~200 cals and see what happens.



> And on my cheat days I'll have 4 healthy meals of probably around 350 - 400 calories then have my cheat , so it might fall under 2500 calories , or it might be right on depending on what I cheat with


Hmmm... I would try to hit 1800 'clean' cals for the day (4 meals ~400-450 cals) and then have your cheat. That leaves you a good amount of room without being too far under.

And if you have your cheat and you only have something small (eg: Small chocolate bar of a few hundred cals) when you get home have a small meal before bed (eg: cheese + PB).


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is still muscle exercise - it is like saying 'if I do weights really slowly it is not counted as exercise'?


  ok .. no pilates 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The BMD is for your bones tom (bone mineral density). You want to get an ECG or echo/ultrasound for your heart.


 Ya I know , just I'm gonna get one done before the other cause my doctors being a little stupid  I like him and all ... but come on it's been how long now since I had the appointment and he said he'd schedule a BMD scan?! When I was talking to him he was actually kinda reluctant he said "Hmmm are you sure you actually need this?" I said "Well it'd be nice to just make sure there's no problems there .. "  he said "well if you want I can still order it done ... just I don't think you do"





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You still need to cycle tom. I wouldn't say you would need it if you didn't need it!


 Now that you put it that way  guess I should known you wouldn't mention it if you didn't want me to do it


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Here:
> Push Press
> And:
> Push Press
> ...


  yay  I thought I wasn't able to do stuff like that , I'll do it without the jump 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would do one cycle of 3 to 4 weeks with incline DB as your primary move, then swap for the next cycle and have regular BB as your primary move.


 Ok DB's all the way for 3-4 weeks 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just keep going to failure you goose!  Then, after that, do one arm or one leg or decline (feet on a bench) or add weights on your back...


 Ok then I'll give those a try, although I won't add weights to my back if I get to that point  knowing my luck that's asking for trouble , espically with hardware floors 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would do regular deads - with a lighter weight to start with, while you are learning form. Or I would do swing thru's or hypers/reverse hypers on a fit ball (lower back work):
> Reverse hypers - Just be careful!!
> Swing thru - Do these slower and more controlled than you see here


  I'm gonna have to think which one of those to do ... won't be able to do the swing thru as I don't have one of those medicine ball thingies and can't find any in town ..
 I would want to stick ot dead as right now I'm not doing SLDL on leg days .. and I really really love deads I can feel them espically in my core  ... but the reverse hypers look interesting 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Back foot on a bench. They are hard and they really target your balance, quads and glutes.
> Here


  balance that's what i'm worried about! They look good though , defintly want to give them a try 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Do 4 sets on these - you can't swap sets between body parts it doesn't work like that!
> 
> I would do heavy weights still, but don't go to failure.
> eg:
> Use a weight you could do 7 reps with, but do 6. Then use a weight you could do 9 reps with, but do 8... etc etc.


 Ok done


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good... But a few meals look whacky for macro ratio's...
> 
> 
> Ok - where is this carb figure from??
> ...


 Well ..
 Milk - (88cals , 13C , 9P)
 Whey (110cals , 2F , 2C , 23C)
 Oats (120cals , 2F ,21C , 4P)
 Banana (54cals , 14C)
 Butter (44cals , 4F , 2C , 2P)

 So 13+2+21+14+2 = actually 52G of carbs ..
 My oats are more .. so is my banana ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> good meal... I would check your ratio's again just to be sure.


 My favorite meal!  sooooo good! espically with crunchy pb! 

 Re-checked .. still the same ..
 My muesli is 
 210 cals , 2F , 42C , 6P





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How do you get 37g of protein and 10g fat?
> 3.5 oz chiken = 27g protein, 2-3g fat
> 1 cup brown rice = 4g protein, 1g fat
> 3 fishies = 3g fat
> ...


 Well I went on nutrition data and got what 100g of chicken breast would be ....
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-001-02s00ji.html
 It says 33g of protein for 100g , 5g of fat
 so
 1 cup brown rice (179Cals , 1g fat , 33C , 4P)
 100g chicken (187cals , 5F , 1C , 33P)
 3 fishies (3F)
 Apple (44cals , 13C)
 ....   what do I do? .. switch it  or leave it?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> 
> This is fine.
> ...


 ok  we'll see what my weight is this sat 

 Hmmm also I'm thinking of switching one of my meals into another shake .. which one I don't know .. just because usually my PWO is some banana and skim milk so I need 100g and 500ml each day and when I went grocery shopping I wasn't expecting to be going on a rest ..
 And my milk expires Feb 14 which would mean I'd have to throw out 2L and also I didn't buy enough CC , I'd be going through a tub and a 1/2 a day ...  And I only bought 8 tubs ...(almost cleaned them out ) so .. when I get home today after school I'll switch Meal 5 into some sorta shake.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I would try to hit 1800 'clean' cals for the day (4 meals ~400-450 cals) and then have your cheat. That leaves you a good amount of room without being too far under.
> 
> And if you have your cheat and you only have something small (eg: Small chocolate bar of a few hundred cals) when you get home have a small meal before bed (eg: cheese + PB).


 Ok  400-450 calories it is (so glad you said that cause now I can still have that meal   .. you got me addicted!)
 I can hope my cheat is small  but it might not be as smallish .. I'm gonna try my best and if I'm goning overboard get my friends to take the food away from me!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> There are actually more injuries caused by yoga than any other sport!


 Really? i thought injuries could be caused by intermediate or advanced techniques if not dont properly without adequate training and experience. Not for basic simple stuff, unless the person isnt doing it properly and not paying attention to technique.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

well after she said that I've decided to borrow my friend's mom's DVD of "Yoga for Dummies"  I'm gonna try them out tonight


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

O ya forgot to ask ... what do you guys think if I decrease water from 5L a day to 4L??
 I know that I can get away drinking 4L a day while having clear urine (sorry for being gross  ) just so long as I space it out properly ...
 But Jodi always says that 5L of water a day should always be a MINIMUM ...so I'm not sure ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya forgot to ask ... what do you guys think if I decrease water from 5L a day to 4L??
> I know that I can get away drinking 4L a day while having clear urine (sorry for being gross  ) just so long as I space it out properly ...
> But Jodi always says that 5L of water a day should always be a MINIMUM ...so I'm not sure ..


I dont think there is a fixed numberas such. It will vary from person to person depending on size/weight/height and physical activity.

Maybe this will give you the info you need : Water Tips


> 10 Water Tips:
> ....
> 6. Take the urine test - if it is pale and almost colourless than you are well hydrated - it is dark than you probably need more fluids
> .....
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont think there is a fixed numberas such. It will vary from person to person depending on size/weight/height and physical activity.
> 
> Maybe this will give you the info you need : Water Tips


 Thanks , interesting read 
 I think I'm gonna increase my water to 4L and do the pee test and if I experience any of those symptons of dehydration then I'll increase again (but I doubt I'll have too )


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2005)

*Yoga ..*

OMG I just got done doing 40 minutes of yoga ... that was amazingly intense!
 I borrowed this DVD that had two programs on it .. one was "Fat - burning yoga" and the other was "The joy of yoga" So of course I went with "The joy of -yoga" thinkgly it'll be nice and relaxing ... HELL NO! I was sweating more so than what I do when doing cardio! (well for the first 15 minutes , then I stoped sweating  ) and and pain .. the pain  (well not pain  , the good type of sorness ) my entire back is so sore right now , hell all of me is sore  (espically after yesterdays workout) . Also for one exercise it put a really weird strain of either my leftt chest or my heart?  I wasn't sure .. it felt like my chest kinda , but then we you had to enter the opposite postion , the "strain" on my right chest was nothing like the strain on the left chest.

  Anyways to basically sum it up ... I don't think that's good "relaxing stretching"  .. that's an understatment.
 I did really enjoy it though .. the way the moves are so graceful and how flexable / strong you have to be in order to do these moves. Would this still be alright to do during my stretching that I'll do on my rest day after I start up my new routine?
 hopefully this should be my last question for a while!


----------



## MikeSimms (Feb 2, 2005)

Can someone answer my forum question about the www.freakygrowth.com program?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2005)

MikeSimms said:
			
		

> Can someone answer my forum question about the www.freakygrowth.com program?


 Huh???


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2005)

*Febuary 3*

*Training* - 40 min walk in my room 


*Diet -* 
      Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee , natty PB
      Meal 2 - CC , muesli , whey , Natty Crunchy PB , fishies , SF maple syrup
      Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies vinegar , stevia , cinnamon , SF maple syrup
      Meal 5 - same as meal 1
      Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *4L 

*Diet Pepsi - *1 bottle ... ugh I really need to get a grasp , and cut out the god damn coffee and diet pop! and limit myself to one or two SMALL cups of green tea a day!


Sorry I didn't post yesterday's stuff .. it was the same old same old except training was that yoga stuff. Also had a HORRIBLE day yesterday ... ALL my classes suck .. I mean REALLY REALLY suck , I won't go into details .. 

 Anyways found out that I'm gonna be screwed for the math provincal exam this year , I mean really really screwed. The teacher I got teaches NOTHING! I mean last term and a girl that is INCREDIBLY SMART that gets 100% on all her tests (not exaggertating .. literally 100% , if she dosen't her parent flip out at her , even if its a 95%) had the same teacher as me and ended up getting a 68% on it  she was crying and everything. So many kids have to go to summer school every one I know BARELY passed , like they got 50-60% and basically all the other marks range from 08% -  ... seriously 08% ..
 Ugh ..
 Well at least I have one friend that ACED it , absoultey aced it he got the second highest mark in the entire province ... so he's gonna give me all his papers and help teach it to me a little .. problem is is that he's moving ot Australia towards the end of the year  I'm really gonna miss him..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 3, 2005)

*Dilema*

Well I'm kinda pissy ... my eliptical trainer broke so I have no form of doing any cardio whatsoever ... seriously PISSED OFF!
 I might have to start swimming at 7PM ... the girl that works with my dad offered to take me swimming with her and her husband cause he's trying to lose weight .. problem is , is that they go at 7:00PM 4x a week for 1 hour ... how the hell am I gonna arrange this!! DAMNIT! ... I'm gonna have to completely re make my schedule find out the exact days they go swimming ... god would I even need a PRE and POST workout shake ... I go to bed at 9PM .. I have no idea how I'm gonna arrange this at all as I normally ALWAYS do abs with cardio and I ALWAYS do my workouts in the morning .. ugh ... any suggestions? ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training* - 40 min walk in my room


Tom -  ???

Now this IS a real issue - 
1. You are meant to be on a break until next monday
2. You WALKED in your ROOM for 40 mins!!

You need to take a serious look at that and decide whether that was pathological behaviour or not... 

It is a bad sign tom... This is what people do when they are forced to stay in hospital. They do hundreds of sit ups and jog on the spot for hours and tryto burn as many calories as they can....

Don't let your obsessive thoughts drive you to compulsive actions like this ok! It is a BAD move and will only send you backwards!!! You should not have been doing anything anyway (you are on a BREAK) AND even if your elliptical DID break and you felt like doing something 45 minutes of STRETCHING would have been a far better alternative...


Next time you get a compulsion to do something like this, take a step back and ask yourself the underlying reason as to why you feel like doing it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I'm kinda pissy ... my eliptical trainer broke so I have no form of doing any cardio whatsoever ... seriously PISSED OFF!


Don' worry about it too much... You are concentrating on gaining lean mass at the moment anyway...

How long till it is warm enough for you to go for walks?



> I might have to start swimming at 7PM ...  problem is , is that they go at 7:00PM 4x a week for 1 hour ... how the hell am I gonna arrange this!! DAMNIT! ... I'm gonna have to completely re make my schedule find out the exact days they go swimming ... god would I even need a PRE and POST workout shake ... I go to bed at 9PM .. I have no idea how I'm gonna arrange this at all as I normally ALWAYS do abs with cardio and I ALWAYS do my workouts in the morning .. ugh ... any suggestions? ..


Ok - So this is what you plan to do at the moment:

Monday - Back/Bi
Tuesday - Cardio + abs
Wednesday - Chest/Tri
Thursday - OFF/Flexibility
Friday - Legs + abs
Saturday - Shoulders + Cardio
Sunday - OFF 

Well - if they go swimming 4 x a week chances are they will swim on at least one of those cardio days so that will be ok... So you could swim on that day with them and then walk the other morning (when it gets warm enough)... The other day you could also do a yoga session or pilates session instead of the cardio. Or if they go swimming both days then it is all fine and dandy... 

Also - just do your abbies in the morning of the day you do the swimming. Your other abs day will not be effected because it falls on your legs day.

Swap one of your fibre 1/cc/ almond paste meals for earlier in the day and take a carbs/protein meal before your swim. Then have a PWO shake and then just have your normal pre-bed meal.

eg:
Meal 1 : Normal meal 2
Meal 2: CC/Fibre 1/Almond paste
Meal 3: Normal
Meal 4: Normal
Meal 5: Normal meal 1
PWO: Normal PWO
Meal 6: normal pre-bed meal

So:
Meal 1 - CC, muesli, whey, Natty Crunchy PB, SF maple syrup 
Meal 2 - CC, almond butter, fiber 1 
Meal 3 - brown rice, chicken, fruit, vegetables
Meal 4 - protein bar, oats, vegetables
Meal 5 (pre) - oats, whey, skim milk, banana (~5.30-6pm)
*post workout* - whey, museli , banana, skim milk (8pm)
Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 (8.45pm)


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom -  ???
> 
> Now this IS a real issue -
> 1. You are meant to be on a break until next monday
> ...


  OPPS! sorry! I thought I was allowed going for walks ... there not power walks or anything VERY light just my pacing back and forth in my room listening ot music and drinking my water  .... ahh I'm so lame


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don' worry about it too much... You are concentrating on gaining lean mass at the moment anyway...
> 
> How long till it is warm enough for you to go for walks?


 to tell you the truth ... I have no idea  .. I'm so stupid , I don't even know what month spring starts in .. umm aprilish? I think .. 




			
				jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ok - So this is what you plan to do at the moment:
> 
> Monday - Back/Bi
> Tuesday - Cardio + abs
> ...


 Thank you so much Emma , your a life saver!
 I was talking to the girl and asked her what days they go specifically ... well her reply was "O just random times during the week if we can"  ugh that means I'll never be sure until the actual night if there going swimming ... and I can't go with them on my second cardio days because I work during that day till 8PM and they leave at 7PM ... so I guess I'll just have to use "Fat Burning Yoga" as my cardio .. o god that'll be fun , "The joy of Yoga" was hell as it is! ... but I'll enjoy it .
 So basically my plan will for every tuesday I'll follow that switched up meal plan , and have to find out at the last second if a) I'll be swimming or b) if I'll be doing another yoga thingy ... silly qestion but if I do yoga then I don't work my abs right?  .. or can I throw in some sneaky little stuff at the end


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 4, 2005)

*Febuary 4*

*Training* - absoutley nothing .. 
      Ugh I hate this ... I feel some ansy and icky like I should be doing something!

*Diet -* 
        Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana,  , natty PB
        Meal 2 - CC , muesli , whey , Natty Crunchy PB , fishies , SF maple syrup
        Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , apple , fishies  , celery
  Meal 4 - Protein bar , oats , green beans, vinnegar , SF maple syrup, stevia , cinnamon
        Meal 5 - same as meal 1
        Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *4L 

*Diet Pepsi - *NONE!  .. also didn't have any coffee just one small glass of green tea!


 Well my cupboards are stacked full of SF maple syrup .. I go through alot and each bottle (which are pretty small ) costs $5 ... so I went to GNC and found out they were having a sale on it .. well I bought every last one they have  (which was 7) saved about $20 in total. The girl at the counter kept asking me "Umm you do know this isn't like real maple syrup? It's watery you know. This is the MOST STRANGEST thing I've ever seen in a youg person. Ummm .. are you on a diet?" Ugh I jsut wanted to slap her!
  Anyways other than that it was another crap filled day of crapstastic crapola  I had to get two needles , one in each arm. It's the Tetnis shots or whatever , and I hate needles! .. Thank god I'm resting , my arms are so sore from the needle I doubt I would be able to actually lift ... there alright for a period of time then one will just start getting really stiff and start hurting  

  O ya I'll be have my *cheat* tomorrow instend of Sun. My friends from Halifax is coming down so were all going out to a diner (were gonna go to the movies but nothing good is playing .. we live in a small town with only 3 movies playing at a time  ) ... hmm any suggestions as to what I should get?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OPPS! sorry! I thought I was allowed going for walks ... there not power walks or anything VERY light just my pacing back and forth in my room listening ot music and drinking my water  .... ahh I'm so lame


Walks - yeah.. eg: A nice stroll in the park. But a 'I must burn calories' walk in your bedroom!  That is a little concerning...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> to tell you the truth ... I have no idea  .. I'm so stupid , I don't even know what month spring starts in .. umm aprilish? I think ..


Well, when it gets warm enough, throw in an early morning power walk! 



> so I guess I'll just have to use "Fat Burning Yoga" as my cardio .. o god that'll be fun , "The joy of Yoga" was hell as it is! ... but I'll enjoy it .


 May as well... It is something different and will help with your flexibility... Just stretch well and don't try anything too advanced. You don't want to cause yourself an injury that will put you out of action!



> So basically my plan will for every tuesday I'll follow that switched up meal plan , and have to find out at the last second if a) I'll be swimming or b) if I'll be doing another yoga thingy ... silly qestion but if I do yoga then I don't work my abs right?  .. or can I throw in some sneaky little stuff at the end


Sounds like a plan. No harm in working out later in the day! 

And in terms of abs - well, if your power yoga works your abs a lot, then don't worry... But a few flag drills or hoovers and janda's will not hurt either. Just don't go crazy and overtrain them!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya I'll be have my *cheat* tomorrow instend of Sun. My friends from Halifax is coming down so were all going out to a diner (were gonna go to the movies but nothing good is playing .. we live in a small town with only 3 movies playing at a time  ) ... hmm any suggestions as to what I should get?


CHEESECAKE!! 




 What.....

.... You had to ask? What did you think I would say??!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well, when it gets warm enough, throw in an early morning power walk!


 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> May as well... It is something different and will help with your flexibility... Just stretch well and don't try anything too advanced. You don't want to cause yourself an injury that will put you out of action!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan. No harm in working out later in the day!


  ya I'm not gonna try anything advanced , they'll usually say "Now only if your comfortable add this is in it" .. and for the most part when ever I tried it I'd fall flat on my face 

 it'll be nice to go swimming , I haven't gone swimming in so long and I love it so much , only problem is hopefully the pool won't be crowded .. all I'm gonna do is wear a nice long pair of short and a long black t-shirt and hopefully my mini pot belly won't be too noctiable 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And in terms of abs - well, if your power yoga works your abs a lot, then don't worry... But a few flag drills or hoovers and janda's will not hurt either. Just don't go crazy and overtrain them!!


  ok I'll play those by ears too , if I feel I did enough for my abs or if I'm too tired I'll leave em be


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> CHEESECAKE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I shoulda known that's what you'd say  ... but ... ummm .. don't hate me  ... I .. ummm never had cheesecake before   didn't even know it existed until joining these forums and hearing everyones cravings over it , I'll have to try it one day


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

Todays *Weight is 131 pounds * ... I didn't gain anything .. and I wasn't even really exercising this week ... ugh that means I didn't mess up my metabolism and that I'm gonna have to start eating lots more 
 But it shouldn't be too much of a problem .. yesterday after I took away the coffee and diet pepsi I was actually really hungry later on at night  but I was still REALLY full during the day .. my lunch just really bloats the hell out of me


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

*Pics*

Ok .. finally got the webcam going .. so I took so pics after breakfast .. well after I was sitting on my ass for 3 hours after breakfast  ... god I've gotten so fat  .. 
 There just random shots ... I really couldn't a good back shot .. and my legs are just random flexed / not flexed / that squated thing I was talking about ..
 don't laugh


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

legs ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 5, 2005)

*Febuary 5*

*Training - *nothing

*Diet -* 
      Meal 1 (8:30am) - whey , CC , muesli , natty crunchy PB , SF waple syrup
      Meal 2 (12:00pm) - same as meal 1
      Meal 3 (3:30pm) - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , fishies , chicken, broccoli , SF maple syrup
      Meal 4 (6:30pm *cheat)* - Hamburger platter (small hamburger , with some fries) , Atkins Ketcup , diet pepsi , 1 serving of cherry cheesecake (which was 2 small pieces)
      Meal 5 (7:10pm *2nd cheat)* - Medium Size Dariy Queen Blizzard
      Meal 6 (10:30pm *3rd cheat)* - 4 pieces of a 12" pizza , one 9" garlic finger , can of diet pepsi
 Meal 7 (3:00am) - CC , fiber 1 , fishies

*Water - *4L so far ... but throughout the night I'll be drinking more
*Additonals - *1 coffee , 1 bottle of diet pepsi , 1 can of diet pepsi

 Well umm things didn't go as planed today ..at least it was better than my previous cheats .. But I don't care I'm having such a great night.
 Okay me and my friends went to the diner place and I ordered what I ordered and they got potato skins with sour cream and bottles of pepsi .. so then after that we all wanted to walk down to the mall and on the way there , there was a DQ and they wanted to get milkshakes .. so to be social or what not and not feel like a loser watching them eat like I've always done , and they kept telling me to get something I got a blizzard. Then we had a great time at the mall , it was so funny! Then we got back watched a movie and then went back to someone elses house and they all wanted to order pizza and wanted me to eat with them .. so I did. And Now I'm invited to stay over at my friends house for the night .. which I haven't done in over a year .. I would ALWAYS spend the night there , his house was like a 2nd home to me .. but after my health turnover I oculd never spend the night because A) I had to eat a special breaky and B) i would have to exercise .. well I don't have to exercise so I'm gonna spend the night.
 I haven't been eating untill I'M BLOATED AS HELL .. just enough to kinda bloat me like ym regualr foods do and I'm having SO MUCH FUN with all my friends .. I haven't enjoyed myself like this is such a long time .. I missed it .. So if I'm blaoted / retaining water tomorrow / beating myself up over what I ate , this night will be worth it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Todays *Weight is 131 pounds * ... I didn't gain anything .. and I wasn't even really exercising this week ... ugh that means I didn't mess up my metabolism and that I'm gonna have to start eating lots more


N'ah - No problems! Increase your daily totals by 200 cals to start and try to get these cals earlier in the day (around your workouts).

A few nuts & some more carbies and you are set!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok .. finally got the webcam going .. so I took so pics after breakfast ..


Great!! Ok - so these are your official 'before' pictures.

Your piccies are not too bad - but you certainly need more muscle mass on you. Esp. your arms, back and legs. 

Also, I have to agree with my gut feelings from before - you are not at <10% BF. But that is good - it means you actually have more to work with! So it is a bonus!

So now you just have to stick to your plans and get this body re-comp going. 

 Woo hoo!!! You just wait - lift heavy, eat right and WATCH the magic!

Then we take more pic's in 1 month (5th March) and lets see how they look in comparison!














> god I've gotten so fat  ..




Don't try to pull that bull doo doo with me Mr....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm having SO MUCH FUN with all my friends .. I haven't enjoyed myself like this is such a long time .. I missed it .. So if I'm blaoted / retaining water tomorrow / beating myself up over what I ate , this night will be worth it


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> N'ah - No problems! Increase your daily totals by 200 cals to start and try to get these cals earlier in the day (around your workouts).
> 
> A few nuts & some more carbies and you are set!


 MMM more almond / crunchy peanute butter


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Great!! Ok - so these are your official 'before' pictures.
> 
> Your piccies are not too bad - but you certainly need more muscle mass on you. Esp. your arms, back and legs.


 My pictures are horrible  I've just slowly watch my body delcline over the last few months ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also, I have to agree with my gut feelings from before - you are not at <10% BF. But that is good - it means you actually have more to work with! So it is a bonus!


 Ya I can defintly tell now I'm not around 10% ... I may have been when I was around 120lbs , but defintley not anymore ..after my previous bulk gone bad I've added about 10lbs of just fat on me 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So now you just have to stick to your plans and get this body re-comp going.
> 
> Woo hoo!!! You just wait - lift heavy, eat right and WATCH the magic!
> 
> Then we take more pic's in 1 month (5th March) and lets see how they look in comparison!


  I hope so! I hate my body so much right now .. I'm so .. soft .. , my self -esteem is in the shitter right now .. I went out and bought this zip up sweater thingy that looks really nice .. but I'm now refusing to even wear it because were it's so thin I'm afraid my stomach's gonna buldge through  , my stomach's been doing that lately anytime I'm wearing a t-shirt I can just see it there 















			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't try to pull that bull doo doo with me Mr....


  ok I may not be fat fat , but I'm defintly pudgy!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

>


 Thank you so much for convincing me to ( well .. more like telling me to  ) have a cheat (even though it turned into 3  ) , I haven't had that much fun in so long! And jsut the fact that I was sitting in a restaurant and not WATCHING my friends eat but actually EATING WITH them made me feel .. normal.
 Besides between all the laughing , walking , short running sprints , climbing on top of snowbanks and getting pushed off and falling through snow , I think I may have burnt a few more calories than what I normally do


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

*Febuary 6*

*Training* - nothing


*Diet -* 
           Meal 1 - oats , whey , skim milk , banana, coffee , natty PB
           Meal 2 - CC , muesli , whey , Natty Crunchy PB , fishies , SF maple syrup
           Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , pear , fishies , celery
     Meal 4 - Protein bar , oats , stevia , cinnamon , SF maple syrup, green beans , vinnegar , fishies
           Meal 5 - same as meal 1
           Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1

*Water - *4L  .. or at least attempting to 

*Additionals - *No coffee or diet pepsi  doing good so far 
     Might have a small glass of green tea later if I feel up to it


    I woke up this morning fine .. absoultey fine , no bloating no nothing  .. but then after I had my third meal I've been so bloated ever since and I have no idea why! ugh it's reall yreally bad too .. I've been wanting to cut my meals in half , but I just gotta keep telling ymself to suck it up anyways.

 Also ... I have one more slight variation I'm gonna do to my routine before starting it tomorrow (which I'm so anxious about , *I GET TO EXERCISE TOMORROW!! * )I'm moving everything back one day .. that way my rest/cheat will fall on a sat instead of a sun .. cause if I'm gonna be bloated then I'm not gonna want to be at school while I'm like that.
     And also ... I have no idea how my weights are gonna be .. my arms are still *really *sore from the shots they gave me on Fri. You think they'd warn ya that your arms are gonna hurt like a bitch for the next couple of days  , there better than what they were yesterday .. my god yesterday I could barley raise my arms up when I first woke up .. then they were feeling better and I tried taking those pic and trying to flex my arm just completely shot them again. Anyways hopefully there better for tomorrow.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT   are you trying to make the quote button fall off
> 
> 
> How's tom?


Hey Luke sorry I just saw these post while going thorugh my journal .
 ya ... by the looks of it I'm gonna ruin the  smiley too


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I got one.... "am and pm yoga" .  I also bought a book "real men do yoga"


  "real men do yoga" 
 I always thought yoga would be nice a relaxing , but damn it's hard! .. or is it just my stuff , did you feel like death after trying out your first session?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for convincing me to ( well .. more like telling me to  ) have a cheat (even though it turned into 3  ) , I haven't had that much fun in so long! And jsut the fact that I was sitting in a restaurant and not WATCHING my friends eat but actually EATING WITH them made me feel .. normal.


This is what it is all about tom - ENJOYING life!!! Being PART of life!! Don't EVER let your excessive attempts to completely restrict and control your diet and exercise get in the way of experiencing everything the world has to offer.

You will become bitter and resentful if you don't allow yourself to be a part of the world while you have the chance.



> Besides between all the laughing , walking , short running sprints , climbing on top of snowbanks and getting pushed off and falling through snow , I think I may have burnt a few more calories than what I normally do



See what happens when you FUEL YOUR BODY - your MIND has energy to ENJOY THE WORLD and your BODY can then enjoy the benefits of the energy your mind has! 


I hope you remember this and that you give yourself this freedom more often!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training* - 40 min walk in my room






WHY????!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... I .. ummm never had cheesecake before   didn't even know it existed until joining these forums and hearing everyones cravings over it , I'll have to try it one day


I am not a very big fan of cheesecake, but this one i like a lot. http://www.presidentschoice.ca/en/products/product_page.aspx?ProductId=10099

And here is a whole list of options.  http://www.presidentschoice.ca/en/products/search_results.aspx?keywords=cheesecake


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> god I've gotten so fat  ..


 Yup, you are fat .... COMPARED TO WHAT YOU WERE 6 MONTHS AGO!! but actually you need to put some beef on those bones, yer bag of bones!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> and I'm having SO MUCH FUN with all my friends .. I haven't enjoyed myself like this is such a long time .. I missed it ..


 Thats the spirit. You need to enjoy life as that is one thing that is passing you by, no matter what you do or dont do. You will never relive the present again. I know you are aware of that as is everyone. But most people have to make an effort to live life rather than just existing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training* - 40 min walk in my room
> .


    

If thats how you are behaving, you need to be locked up! Seriously. Thats is some strange behaviour. Walking around in your room and for the sake of 'training'????? FIND SOMETHING ESLE TO DO. There is plenty of things you can do, and it dosent have to be physical activity. Learn something. That brain needs 'exercise' as much as the body. Find a hobby, read a book(the TV remote is NOT a book  ), read/learn more about diet and nutrition if you are intrested (but dont start making changes to your present routine) ... etc


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is what it is all about tom - ENJOYING life!!! Being PART of life!! Don't EVER let your excessive attempts to completely restrict and control your diet and exercise get in the way of experiencing everything the world has to offer.
> 
> You will become bitter and resentful if you don't allow yourself to be a part of the world while you have the chance.
> 
> ...


 Yup I'm defintly having more nights like those , and not gonna be so picky or anal about everything I eat ... so what if my friends wanted to go to DQ  afterwards or what not , I'm gonna enjoy myself , not make my cheat days a thing I grew to hate like I was doing before , where I'd keep eating untill it hurt.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WHY????!!!!


 OPPS I didn't do that!  I forgot to delet it when I quoted the other day stuff  I'll go edit that out now ..

 Besides had no time to exercise even if I wanted to stay .. stayed at my friends house till 12am had to room home eat , shower , prep meals , go to work , come home and do social studies project , prep meals fro tomorrow then sleep  as I was so exhausted .. we didn't go to bed until 4am  and I woke up at 9:30am .. I'm not use to having such a lack of sleep!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am not a very big fan of cheesecake, but this one i like a lot. http://www.presidentschoice.ca/en/products/product_page.aspx?ProductId=10099
> 
> And here is a whole list of options.  http://www.presidentschoice.ca/en/products/search_results.aspx?keywords=cheesecake


 MMMM
 I had the cherry cheesecake , it WAS SO GOOD! it was homemade and everything ! 
 I had such a hard time decidign what to get .. there was 
 -Cherry Cheesecake
 -Checkered cocunut Cake
 - Butterscotch ripple pie
 - Turtle Pie 
 -Cinnamon Rolls 

 And some other stuff I didn't care for 
 But the cheesecake was heaven!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yup, you are fat .... COMPARED TO WHAT YOU WERE 6 MONTHS AGO!! but actually you need to put some beef on those bones, yer bag of bones!!


 Well think of it from my point of view .. I looked like I did six months ago for a while .. then now I look like this .. it's just .. dissapointing and aggravating I guess. In my eyes I'm fat. But I don't think about it too much .. I know that time will fix things , and as long as I'm dedicated everything will correct itself , I just need patience...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats the spirit. You need to enjoy life as that is one thing that is passing you by, no matter what you do or dont do. You will never relive the present again. I know you are aware of that as is everyone. But most people have to make an effort to live life rather than just existing.


  I one of those people now .. before I'd ALWAYS go out with my friends and we'd go out to a restaurant or movie or bowling .. anything! but now between work and school and my meals / training I rarely get the time I gotta make room for it .. which I'm gonna start doing alot more


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If thats how you are behaving, you need to be locked up! Seriously. Thats is some strange behaviour. Walking around in your room and for the sake of 'training'????? FIND SOMETHING ESLE TO DO. There is plenty of things you can do, and it dosent have to be physical activity. Learn something. That brain needs 'exercise' as much as the body. Find a hobby, read a book(the TV remote is NOT a book  ), read/learn more about diet and nutrition if you are intrested (but dont start making changes to your present routine) ... etc


 Well when I did it (as I didn't do it the other time  forgot to delet it) it was for that reason .. but other than that and the 1 thing of yoga I've done nothing .. I've kept myself busy like you said , first day I went through my binder from school and rearranged everything and made it all pretty like


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 7, 2005)

*Febuary 7*

*Training - *Am - Abs , Pm - Swimming

*Abs - *Ball Pikes 2x15
 Janda sit-ups - 1x8 , 1x6 , 1x7
 Dragon Flag - 1 x 1/4 
 Negative dragon flags - 10 in totals .. god these are hard! fro most of them I'd let my ass fall too soon right .. I need to tighten my body up more.

*Swimming - *I have no idea what it'll be like  .. I'm posting this now (5:30pm) because after I get back I have SO MUCH homework. But all she said is they swim laps for an hour then at the end they do some water push-ups  anyways ..

*Diet -*  To increase 200 cals , I put in 1 extra TBSP of PB in my first meal , 1/4 a extra cup of brown rice in my third meal and uped my oats in my pre workout from 1/3 a cup to 1/2 a cup.
       Meal 1  - whey , CC , muesli , natty crunchy PB , SF maple syrup
       Meal 2  - CC , almond butter , fiber 1, fishies
       Meal 3 - brown rice , apple , chicken , fishies *(forgot the celery  )*
       Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , extra celery , stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnmon *(forgot fishies .. so I'll have them in my last meal)*
       Meal 5 - oats , whey , banana , skim milk
*post workout* - muesli , whey , banana , skim milk
  Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , fishies

*Water - *4L 
*Additonals - *might have a small glass of green tea

Well school was hell! so much homework .. and I accidently Screamed "What the FUCK!?!" in math class  just as everyone went silent ... teacher was a little mad ..o well 
 Umm well had to go grocery shopping  got my pepermint oil pills .. there expensive though  .. I'll see if they make a big difference if not I'll scratch them .. umm well doing nothing now excep ti gotta ssearch for a pair of shorts to swim in and start my science assignment*s *that are due tomorrow .. god she gives us two assignments due the next day  then I got comm-tech homework for tomorrow and a math assignment due Wed. 
 *sigh*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 8, 2005)

How was swimming Tom?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How was swimming Tom?


  FUN!!
 See afterwards I asked thsoe people if my friend Diane could come to and they said it would be no problem so I had so much fun! There was just alot of people in the pool .. we knew a couple and they kept asking me why I have a t-shirt on because I weigh like 50lbs  ya right ..
 anyways ... it wasn't so much constantly swimming laps , becuase theres soo many people and me and my friend would carry on  so the hour constisted of spartic laps , threading water , being dunked under water , being grabed  trying to swim away really fast from my friend etc. wasn't really tired from it .. but I was at the same time know what I mean? 
 last night though I didn't get to bed until 10:30pm and the water really bothered my eyes (because istead of cholrine they use salt ) so now waking up so early and having my irrated salt eyes my eyes are completely red  .. I know I'm gonna get a few looks at school today


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And some other stuff I didn't care for
> But the cheesecake was heaven!!


Yea, it is. The first time i had it, i was like 'WTF? sweetened cheese??? yuck!' But after a few bites, i caved!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well when I did it (as I didn't do it the other time  forgot to delet it) it was for that reason .. but other than that and the 1 thing of yoga I've done nothing .. I've kept myself busy like you said , first day I went through my binder from school and rearranged everything and made it all pretty like


  ok, thats good. You dont want to end up being a psychiatrist's dream and locked up in a padded room!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, it is. The first time i had it, i was like 'WTF? sweetened cheese??? yuck!' But after a few bites, i caved!


 O god , just thinking of it's sweetness  it was so good!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ok, thats good. You dont want to end up being a psychiatrist's dream and locked up in a padded room!


  with all the crazy shit I do , I'd be 10 psychiatrist's dream subject!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2005)

*Febuary 8*

*Training - *Chest / Tri - total time 50 minutes
_Incline DB Press_ - *25lbs* 1x15 (coulda kept going but my arm was starting to wobble) , *35lbs* 1x5 , 1x .5 , *32.5lbs* 1x5.5 , 1x4.5
_DB Press -  _1x8 , 1x5.5 , 1x4.5 *27.5lbs* 1x5.5 (I have no idea why I did an extra set  I forget , but in my book theres a mad face .. probably something to do with form .. )
_DB Flies - _*15lbs* 1x12 (coulda kept going but my back was starting to arch to much , and my right arm was starting to wobble) , *17.5lbs* 1x3*badform*2 , *15lbs* 1x7 , 1x4 , 1x1 (for these last 3 sets my right arm kept screwing up .. it'd be all wobbly , then when I'd get my arm level and I go to bring my arms back up my right arm would automatically twist in a wierd way and IT REALLY HURT! )
_Tricep Ext. - _(After the Db Flies I stoped sweating .. before that I was swetaing like crazy) *35lbs* 1x12 , 1x9
_Dips - _(couldn't get the mind and muscle connection here , my arms were WAY TOO TIRED AND STIFF!) 1x7 , 1x6*then I fell really fast and pulled out another 1/2 a rep* , (got a little Mind / muscle connection here) 1x7.5


 It was so nice getting back to the weights!! And I was sweating like crazy towards the beggining of the workout but then it stoped at tricep extensions .. o well  . I wasn't able to get in the rep ranges I was suppos to .. I could for the first set , but then the other sets my reps decreased  not enough rest inbetween sets?? Or is that suppos to happen and I'm suppos to decrease the weights every set ? ..
 My right arm went all weird on my DB Flies (see comments in workout) .. I don't know why .. it hurt but I kept trying and trying to get good form but my damn right arm kept twisting and towards the end it would twist and then I would have to drop the weight .. either way all thoughout the day my arms / chest were so tight / stiff ... anytime I would laugh my chest would start hurting really bad  .. anyways , overall it was a good workout anyways.




*Diet -* Add a new thing to my diet today - Heinz vegetable sauce (creamy parmesan)
  Per TBSP - Calories - 25
  Fat - 2.5G (1G sat)
  Sodium - 120mg
  Carbs - 1G (0g sugar / fibre)
  Protein - 1g
  This is sooooo good over broccoli!! 

         Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
  *post workout* - whey , muesli , skim milk , banana
         Meal 2  - CC , whey , muesli , natty PB , SF maple syrup 
         Meal 3 - brown rice , pear , chicken , fishiescelery 
         Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
  *2 hour nap .. I was soo tired  *
         Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
    Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,

*Water - *4L 
*Additonals - *Green Tea

  Nothing happened today .. my eyes were so redeveryone though I was stoned!  anyways..
  Well I have a math assignment , science test and comm - tech drawing project ... all due tomorrow  there's so much homework ... and school is just .. exhausting the hell out of me ..*sigh* .. all I got left is to study for my test ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *Chest / Tri - total time 50 minutes
> _Incline DB Press_ - *25lbs* 1x15 (coulda kept going but my arm was starting to wobble) , *35lbs* 1x5 , 1x .5 , *32.5lbs* 1x5.5 , 1x4.5
> _DB Press -  _1x8 , 1x5.5 , 1x4.5 *27.5lbs* 1x5.5 (I have no idea why I did an extra set  I forget , but in my book theres a mad face .. probably something to do with form .. )
> _DB Flies - _*15lbs* 1x12 (coulda kept going but my back was starting to arch to much , and my right arm was starting to wobble) , *17.5lbs* 1x3*badform*2 , *15lbs* 1x7 , 1x4 , 1x1 (for these last 3 sets my right arm kept screwing up .. it'd be all wobbly , then when I'd get my arm level and I go to bring my arms back up my right arm would automatically twist in a wierd way and IT REALLY HURT! )
> ...


Ok - I think you need to drop the weight, esp on your flyes. Form is MUCH more important than the pounds you are lifting, so if you can't do something in or very close to the required rep range then decrease the weight until you can.

Doing single reps of all these things is not going to be doing didly, esp if your form is bad.

You could also try increasing your rest between sets (as I suggested - use the ranges I posted earlier) and see if this helps.

You can expect a decrease in reps (eg: From 8 reps to 6 reps over a few sets) but not from 12 to 2... If that happens something is wrong).

Also - Where did your arm hurt? Up near your shoulder or down near your elbow?


Good to see you added something to your diet too!! 


Good luck with your school work!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - I think you need to drop the weight, esp on your flyes. Form is MUCH more important than the pounds you are lifting, so if you can't do something in or very close to the required rep range then decrease the weight until you can.
> 
> Doing single reps of all these things is not going to be doing didly, esp if your form is bad.


 I can get to the required rep using X amount of weight but then on my next set I can't .. this has never happened before .. maybe  it'll decrease by 1 or 2 reps but not  as bad .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could also try increasing your rest between sets (as I suggested - use the ranges I posted earlier) and see if this helps.


 Well that's what I was thinking while working out .. that I wasn't resting enough .. so on some sets I would rest like 1 minute but it didn't help .. I'll go through and do the stuff you recommended.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can expect a decrease in reps (eg: From 8 reps to 6 reps over a few sets) but not from 12 to 2... If that happens something is wrong).


 That was the same thing that happened with my flyes .. I could do 6.5 reps (I think don't have my book right now) but then on my next set I could only do 1/2 a rep .. then my arms got too tired and the weight just droped .. my chest wasn't really fagtigued , it was always my arms .. I was concentrating on feeling it in my chest which worked , but then after a while my arms would go numbish and start wobbling espically my right.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - Where did your arm hurt? Up near your shoulder or down near your elbow?


 It would twist at my Bicep then up to my shoulder the back part..
 At first I thought it was soemthing I was doign wrong with form so I kept re-trying concentrating on my arm not twisting but it did automatically! .. this has never happened to me on flyes .. espically with 15lbs ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see you added something to your diet too!!


  I was searching for some low salt soya sauce but the lowest our store had was 420mg per tbsp ..  , o well the creamy paremesan cheese stuff is sooo goood!!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck with your school work!


 I'm so stressed from it! ugh .. hopefully I did my math assignment right .. I'll check that with my friends at lunch .. didn't finish my comm - tech pic (this took me 2 hours last night .. well 3 if you count the stuff I did on it in class and I'm not even done! ) , I'll have to do the shading in class .. he said he'd give us 20 minutes in class to finish it ..and then for my science test I jsut went over my notes once .. but the test isn't untill 3rd period so I'll go over them again before then ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It was so nice getting back to the weights!! And I was sweating like crazy towards the beggining of the workout but then it stoped at tricep extensions .. o well


Same with me. The bigger ones (chest and flies) make me sweat more. but by the time i get to tris, i dont sweat as much.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I wasn't able to get in the rep ranges I was suppos to .. I could for the first set , but then the other sets my reps decreased  not enough rest inbetween sets?? Or is that suppos to happen and I'm suppos to decrease the weights every set ? ..


This is the way i work it. When you do your reps and when you get to your target rep for the set. Stop there. If you are able to do all sets at your target reps, then you know you are ready to increase the weight. If increasing the weight proves too much, then i go a bit higher (from 10 to 12) with the same weight until i can get ALL sets done with those reps. THEN i increase the weights. But you have to keep trying to push out extra reps regularly. No decreasing weights.

To give you an idea here is my present flies routine stats:

Chest/Tris/Shoul								
_____	Date__	16	_	24	_	30	_	06
_____	Month_	01	_	01	_	01	_	02
Chest DB BP
.....
Flies (machine)							
set-1	weight	75	_	81	_	90	_	105
_____	reppes	12	_	12	_	10	_	10
set-2	weight	75	_	81	_	90	_	105
_____	reppes	12	_	12	_	10	_	8
set-3	weight	75	_	81	_	90	_	105
_____	reppes	12	_	8	_	10	_	8
set-4	weight	75	_	81	_	90	_	105
_____	reppes	12	_	7	_	10	_	10

So as you can see, on 16/01, i was able to do 12 resp for ALL sets, so i hiked up the weight. On 24/01 i wasnt able to do 12 resp, but it was one of those days where i wasnt focussed enough. On 30/01 i felt i could do more and hiked it up and did 10 reps for ALL sets (10 reps is my target reps). On 06/02 i decided to go higher as i reached my target reps previously. I wasnt able to get 10reps for all sets except the first and the last where i tried very hard. Depends on how i feel for the next sesstion, i will do 105 and try to get 10 reps for all sets or hike up the weights to see how far i can get with higher weights. But at no point did i reduce the weight. I do that ONLY if i feel i cant handle the higher weight with good form. 

ALWAYS remember FORM before WEIGHT. There is no shame in reducing the weight. Take pride in doing it correctly with  good form.  

I have an Excel spreadsheet for my routine where you can plug in your values and simply copy and paste the results like i did above. This way we can all see your entire progress at once glance. If you would like to have it, pm me your email address and i shall email it to you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My right arm went all weird on my DB Flies (see comments in workout) .. I don't know why .. it hurt but I kept trying and trying to get good form but my damn right arm kept twisting and towards the end it would twist and then I would have to drop the weight ..


hmm.. cant really comment on that. Will wait to see what Emma has to say. Do you remember if your shoulder baldes were positioned correctly? I use a machine for flies as i cant get them right with DB's and i have to consiously hold my shoulder position correctly when doing BP.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> either way all thoughout the day my arms / chest were so tight / stiff ... anytime I would laugh my chest would start hurting really bad  ..


 

Yea, now you are getting into what a REAL weight workout feels like  My body parts start to hurt 24-48h after a wo and keep hurting for 2-3 days after with my new wo.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet -* Add a new thing to my diet today - Heinz vegetable sauce (creamy parmesan)


ooo .. gotta look for that. Am getting tired of using light caesars salad dressing with my Yams and Tuna. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Nothing happened today .. my eyes were so redeveryone though I was stoned!  anyways..


Thats ok. Give them something to gossip about 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I have a math assignment , science test and comm - tech drawing project ... all due tomorrow  there's so much homework ... and school is just .. exhausting the hell out of me ..*sigh* .. all I got left is to study for my test ..


This is one reason why i suggested a 3 day wo. YOu MUST use the free time to prepare for school. Just as you plan your diet and exercise, you must plan and work things to accomodate school work. Presently how much brocolli you can eat or how much weight you can lift up and down is not as important as school work. This gets FIRST priority. You will be done with school eventually. If you adont perform well, are you likely to go back and repeat the class? I dont think so. But you will have the rest of your life to exercise and tinker with your diet. So, WORK DAT BRAIN!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Same with me. The bigger ones (chest and flies) make me sweat more. but by the time i get to tris, i dont sweat as much.


  ok then good that's normal then , I was kinda like  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is the way i work it. When you do your reps and when you get to your target rep for the set. Stop there. If you are able to do all sets at your target reps, then you know you are ready to increase the weight. If increasing the weight proves too much, then i go a bit higher (from 10 to 12) with the same weight until i can get ALL sets done with those reps. THEN i increase the weights. But you have to keep trying to push out extra reps regularly. No decreasing weights.
> 
> To give you an idea here is my present flies routine stats:
> 
> ...


 Well what I use to do is I would be able to lift X amount of weight for X amount of reps for all my sets ..then if I could increase the reps once again I'd increase the weights .. but now I can only reach the X amount of reps then I can't get it anymore for any of my sets....
 I'll jsut go along with it and do it the way oyu do.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ALWAYS remember FORM before WEIGHT. There is no shame in reducing the weight. Take pride in doing it correctly with  good form.


 yup I always try and do perfect form , besides I have no one ot show off to as I lift in my basment all alone  



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have an Excel spreadsheet for my routine where you can plug in your values and simply copy and paste the results like i did above. This way we can all see your entire progress at once glance. If you would like to have it, pm me your email address and i shall email it to you.


 Well what is it exactly? .. as my computer has a tendency to crash and everything is deleted ..
 Currently I jsut have a five star notebook and right everything in there including diets and meausrements and such , easy enough for me. But if you guys would like me to use it so you can view it or what not I'll get it 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hmm.. cant really comment on that. Will wait to see what Emma has to say. Do you remember if your shoulder baldes were positioned correctly? I use a machine for flies as i cant get them right with DB's and i have to consiously hold my shoulder position correctly when doing BP.


 Yup shoulders were postioned fine .. I've done lots of DB flies in the past and nothign like this has ever happened .. I think it's -
 A) My arms were fatigued from swimming the night before
 B) The shots I got on Fri still have my arms a little .. weird ..
 C) Was thinking about it earlier and I know I came up with a third reason .. but I forget it 
 Meh .. I'll see what happens next time I guess .. 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, now you are getting into what a REAL weight workout feels like  My body parts start to hurt 24-48h after a wo and keep hurting for 2-3 days after with my new wo.


 UGH today all across my chest / rib cage / arms were so SORE AND STIFF! my friend kept laughing at me and at one point just hit my right across the chest .. it knocked the wind right out of me  .. I can't even go up a set of stairs without my chest hurting ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooo .. gotta look for that. Am getting tired of using light caesars salad dressing with my Yams and Tuna.


 I'ts sooo good!  I love it over broccoli! I was eyeing it for over a month  but finally decided what the hell. There's 3-4 flavours .. but the parmesan cheese jsut screamed at me ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats ok. Give them something to gossip about


  I almost went to school with my right eye being red today! I was brushing my teeth and toothpaste flew off my toothbrush and hit me in the eye! omg it stung so bad , and I was using that herbal white stuff so it was a minty pain! ugh .. my eye was so red .. but it got better before going to shcool




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is one reason why i suggested a 3 day wo. YOu MUST use the free time to prepare for school. Just as you plan your diet and exercise, you must plan and work things to accomodate school work. Presently how much brocolli you can eat or how much weight you can lift up and down is not as important as school work. This gets FIRST priority. You will be done with school eventually. If you adont perform well, are you likely to go back and repeat the class? I dont think so. But you will have the rest of your life to exercise and tinker with your diet. So, WORK DAT BRAIN!!


  well ...
 See the way I do it is , if I wake up early , then my ENTIRE day is pushed up , including school , I'll miss my first / second class if it means I ahve to workout .. I have no problem with it  ..
 To me there both on equal terms .. besides I'm doing fine in school , I got my report card and these were my final first semester grades -

 English - 94% ( I got the highest mark in my class on the english exam - 94% )
 Art- 82% (  becuase I skiped the last few days and she knew I did she wrote on the comment part " Tom's work slipped towards the end of the year"  )
 French - 89%
 Keyboarding - 94%
 And according to all my absences I missed over a month worth of school  

 But I'm starting to stress out .. with alll my new courses theres alot more homework .. I'm only getting 5 -6 hours of sleep a night .. I feel so drained all day and I'm so tired  .. last night was 4 hours worth of homework .. and now I have a Social Studies sheet due tomorrow , a test Mon. and a new math assignment due Mon and also a math test sometime next week .. and I'm only in my second week for this term! *sigh* I think I'm gonna ask for Sat off of work so I can just use that day to completely relax and just so normal things with my friends and vent a little.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 9, 2005)

*Febuary 9*

*Training - *OFF / Flexabilty = Yoga 


*Diet -* To add the 200 extra calories on a day of not training I jsut added an extra meal of whey / muesli .. although I forgot about this so I accidently ate a littl ebit too much brown rice  O well 
           Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
           Meal 2  - whey , muesli
  Meal 3 - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
           Meal 4 - brown rice , apple , chicken , fishies, 
           Meal 5 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon,
           Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1, fishies
      Meal 7 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar

*Water - *4L 
*Additonals - *Green Tea

  Ok school ... nothing other than the usual boring crap .. I had my science test .. it think I did fairly well anyways..
 Ok since I've been so busy (ugh I still need to figure out when I can get out to the mall and get more skim milk , and a valentines present ) I haven't been able to completely lay out my new routine after Emma tweaked it .. so.. this is what I think will be tomorrow's leg day ..

  Squat - 4 sets (1w/u 3 6-8)
   Single legged Split Squats - 2 sets (4-6 reps/side x 2, per set)
   Walking lunges - 2 sets (10-12 reps each)
*Lying leg curls* not glute ham raises - 2 sets to failure (do reps until you break form then rest)

   Calves - 4 sets (Working in different rep ranges not going ot failure)

 Ok .. jsut found out that what i thought was glute ham raises are actually lying leg curls .. I thought they were the same thing .. then I did some research *sigh* so .. should that be switched with anything like a deadlift or is it fine?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well what I use to do is I would be able to lift X amount of weight for X amount of reps for all my sets ..then if I could increase the reps once again I'd increase the weights .. but now I can only reach the X amount of reps then I can't get it anymore for any of my sets....
> I'll jsut go along with it and do it the way oyu do.


Yup. Just stick to the same weights. Look at the same set that you did in the previous sesion before you start and try and push out more reps. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> , besides I have no one ot show off to as I lift in my basment all alone


 Be careful. Dont try any 'stunts'. In a gym there are generally others around in case one needs help. But alone in your basement you may not get help when you need it. Then you will kinda miss the feeling 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well what is it exactly? .. as my computer has a tendency to crash and everything is deleted ..


It is a program with lots of little rectangles. You can enter each bit of text in a rectangle to keep them seperated properly. But if you dont have it, dont worry. Do you have a program called 'notepad' at least? i'm sure you do. It should be in your accessories program folder. You can follow the format of my example and use extra underscores or dashes to seperate the values and keep them in line to make them more readable so that we can see your total progress at a glance.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> UGH today all across my chest / rib cage / arms were so SORE AND STIFF! my friend kept laughing at me and at one point just hit my right across the chest .. it knocked the wind right out of me  .. I can't even go up a set of stairs without my chest hurting ..


 well that will reduce as training progresses. Even though you may be lifting heavier weights, it wont hurt as much as it did in the past.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'ts sooo good!  I love it over broccoli! I was eyeing it for over a month  but finally decided what the hell. There's 3-4 flavours .. but the parmesan cheese jsut screamed at me ..


  My grocery store dosent have it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> it was a minty pain!


  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I'm starting to stress out .. with alll my new courses theres alot more homework .. I'm only getting 5 -6 hours of sleep a night .. I feel so drained all day and I'm so tired  ...


You MUST work in some rest time and plan your days. If not, school AND your training will began to suffer. Even though it is good that you are doing well in school, i still say it is a priority over training presently. School wont last forever but you can always come back to training.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yup. Just stick to the same weights. Look at the same set that you did in the previous sesion before you start and try and push out more reps.


 Okay 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Be careful. Dont try any 'stunts'. In a gym there are generally others around in case one needs help. But alone in your basement you may not get help when you need it. Then you will kinda miss the feeling


 That's the reason why I find leg days so hard .. I'm kinda scared to go to failure on stuff like BB lunges and squats .. becuase well if I mess up I got not squat rack / no one to help me ..so I'm always careful working my legs ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is a program with lots of little rectangles. You can enter each bit of text in a rectangle to keep them seperated properly. But if you dont have it, dont worry. Do you have a program called 'notepad' at least? i'm sure you do. It should be in your accessories program folder. You can follow the format of my example and use extra underscores or dashes to seperate the values and keep them in line to make them more readable so that we can see your total progress at a glance.


 Found it  searched my comp for it and I have it .. it looked confusing but I think I know how to work it  , pretty sure.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> well that will reduce as training progresses. Even though you may be lifting heavier weights, it wont hurt as much as it did in the past.


 I hope  , they weren't sore today though ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> My grocery store dosent have it.


  you'll never get a chance to taste it's yummy yumminess of yummy stuff 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You MUST work in some rest time and plan your days. If not, school AND your training will began to suffer. Even though it is good that you are doing well in school, i still say it is a priority over training presently. School wont last forever but you can always come back to training.


 Ya .. I need some more rest .. today I only worked for 2 hours because I got homework , and I already talked to my parents and I can have sat off , I jsut need a day of non business so I can relax or somethign with my friend .. I haven't had a chance to do anything this week ..
 Also I know when to drawn the line about my training and school .. like for instance if it's a class or two I can miss , then sure I'll miss them , I can get caught up easy but if it's something like a major test or an exam I'll be heading to school and train later or something , I manage to find balance


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2005)

*Feb 10*

*Training - *Leggies / abs
*Legs - *Squats *95lbs* 1x12 (can use a higher weight for this) , *110lbs* 1x9 (can go to a higher weight) , *120lbs* 1x8 (almost to failure) , 1x7 then one last rep but that one had bad form  
 -Single legged Squats (*my newest favorite exercise  these had me sweating SO MUCH! , my hair was drenched!) *- *95lbs* 1x0 .. I got in postion but it hurt my knee , *85lbs* 1x3R 1x0L , *75lbs* 1x5R , 1x5L , 1x5R , 1x5L *rest* 1x5R , 1x5L , 1x5R , 1x6L (failure for these usually were around when my foot on the bench would automatically fall off the bench)
 - Walking Lunges - *22.5lbs* 1x30 (coulda kept going) , *27.5lbs* 1x24
 Lying Leg Curl - *50lbs* 1x18 , 1x18.5
 Calf Raises (some of these hurt my left knee .. also none of them are to failure , close though ) - *135lbs* 1x6 , *125lbs* 1x12 , *130lbs* 1x10 , *120lbs* 1x15
*Abs - *
 Ball Pike - 2x15
 Saxon Bends - 2x10
 Negative Dragon flag - 1x4 , 1x4 (I almost got one of these reps perfect! I got to a 1/4 a ways from the bench but my body gave out)

 My leggies were sooo sore  , those single leg squats really hit my legs well! I could feel it everywhere , espically in the glutes / groin / inner thigh area
 I wasn't sure of somethign to do with my abs though .. I was gonna do some janda sit-ups but was thinking well if I jsut worked out my hammies would I still be able to tighten them enough to take out my hip reflexors? Or is the fact that I just worked out my hammies better and would be able to take out my hip reflexors even more? 


*Diet -* 
            Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
*post workout* - whey , muesli, skim milk , banana
   Meal 2 - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
            Meal 3 - brown rice , pear , chicken , fishies, 
            Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
            Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1, 
       Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar

*Water - *4L  ... I think I might have to up this on my leg days. I was dehydrated  throughout the day .. espically after my workout  , maybe because of the extra sweating?? 
*Additonals - *Green Tea

School - boring old crap. I did have a fun time in Comm-tech though , and all the other crazy stuff that happened to me throughout the day , such as walking through snow and having my shoe fall off , then my friend throwing it way over on another snow back so I was hoping outside in the cold with no shoe untill Andrew went over and got my shoe for me  etc. jsut stupid things like that.

 Work .. ugh jsut a soap opera like usual  , I'm being put in this akward postion .. ugh I don't even want to think of it.

 Shoulders / Fat burning yoga tomorrow .. can't wait


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 11, 2005)

*Feb 11*

*Training -  *Shoulders / Fat - burning yoga session
*Shoulders (total time 25mins) - *seated Db Press - *15lbs* 1x15.5 (Will go heavier next time) ,  *20lbs* 1x9.5 , 1x6 , 1x6.25
  Push Press - *45lbs* 1x12 , 1x11.5 , 1x11
 Bent over rear dealt raise with head on bench - *5lbs* 1x17 , *17.5lbs* 1x10 (had bad for for most of those reps) , 1x9 (this wasn't to failure but after my 8th rep form started to be bad) 

*Yoga  - *Well .. there was standing poses , series of lunges , twists , ab work , then a cooldown .. took around 50 minutes forgot to look at clock when I started
 My favorite thing was at the end of the session the girl says "Now you've just built muscle , increase your heart heart which means you burned calories which means you burnt fat , so thank yourself"  ya right if burning fat / building muscle was that easy everyone would have bodies of a god.
 It was a little hard to get in the positions as my legs / glutes are so sore .. they've never been this sore , espically my glutes , those one legged squats really hit my legs hard.

*Diet -* 
              Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
  *post workout #1* - whey , muesli, skim milk , banana
  *post workout #2* - whey , muesli , skim milk , banana
     Meal 2 - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
              Meal 3 - brown rice , apple, chicken , fishies, celery 
              Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
              Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1, 
         Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *Green Tea

 Today was jsut a horrible god damn day .. I'm gonna have a glass of tea then go to bed , tomorrows my weigh in / cheat meal.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2005)

Today's weight is *132.5lbs *
 Probably mostly jsut water from my cheat last week , or at least I hope so  I'll see next week


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Found it  searched my comp for it and I have it .. it looked confusing but I think I know how to work it  , pretty sure.


If you feel that it is too much trouble, then you could do this in notepad or word as well. Simply copy my example and edit/expand on it to include your exercises.  As you probably know that you cannot have extra spaces in the text you put in here. So simply use some dots or dashes to space things out and line them up properly. If you are trying to do it in excel and need help, let me know. But even with excel, when you copy and paste, all extra spaces will be removed and the text will not line up correctly.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you feel that it is too much trouble, then you could do this in notepad or word as well. Simply copy my example and edit/expand on it to include your exercises. As you probably know that you cannot have extra spaces in the text you put in here. So simply use some dots or dashes to space things out and line them up properly. If you are trying to do it in excel and need help, let me know. But even with excel, when you copy and paste, all extra spaces will be removed and the text will not line up correctly.


 I'm gonna give excel a shot .. so basically I should be putting like --- between everything?   I'm a little computer stupid
 and I'll put it up every 6-8 weeks?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2005)

*Feb 13*

*Training - *Off

*Diet -* 
                Meal 1 (8:30am)  - whey , CC , muesli , natty pb , sf maple syrup
       Meal 2 (11:45am) - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
 Meal 3 (3:00pm) - CC , cinnamon , fibre 1 , Sf maple syrup , chicken , 1 piece of astrounaut ice cream , 1 cinnamon danish cookie, fishies
 Meal 4 (6:30pm) - 1 chicken strip platter (chicken strip platter , and fries) 1/2 a small potato skin with melted cheese over it (my friend begged me to go halves on it) , atkins ketchup , 1 piece of turtle pie
                Meal 5 (10:00pm) - some nahos and cheese .. not alot , but still a fair amount 
           Meal 6(3:00am .. eep!! 5 hours forgot to eat!) - 1 piece of pepporni/cheese pizza
  Meal 7 (4:00am) - CC , fishies , fibre 1


  My god can I ever eat 
 The man who own the restaurant we ate at looked at my in disbelief he said" Holy , first potato skins , then chicken strips and fries , and you still want a piece of pie!? Where do you put it all , my god you can eat more than me!" (and he's a relativly big guy  ) 

*Water - *6L
*Additonals - *2 small glasses of caramel coffee (with 50ml of unsweetned soy milk each) , 2 bottle of diet pepsi

  Had a fun day today!  first me and my firend went to the restaurant then we walked / ran home because I had to pee sooo bad!! I kept searchign for places to pee and finally found a good huttle of trees in a dark corner   .. it wasn't funny (even though we kept laughing) I had to go so bad! The pain!
 And well this is one of my best friends that I've known since elementary and for eight years we've been having a battle over "If theres a word without a vowel"  .. literally 8 years! And this year I thought I finally had him I found 3 words without vowels - "My , By , Why" and he said that the "y" is a vowel in them , and he wen ton the internet and found somethign baking him up   .. damn universary of Phoneix! 
 anyways .. then after the restaurant we went to the mall where he convinced me to buy a game and we rented a movie .. a really really bad movie! The for the rest of the night (6 hours) we've been playing the game he got me to buy ..
  The pizza I had wasn't a social thing .. I just wanted pizza because my mom brought it home   o well , only one piece , my cheats are going ALOT better than what they use to be ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 13, 2005)

*Feb 13*

*Training - *Back - 45 mins in total
*Back - *Bent over one arm db row - *40lbs* 1x15 , *50lbs* 1x7.5 , *52.5lbs* 1x5.5 on right side , 1x6.5 on left side , 1x7 (I'm gonna switch this to a long bar row .. I find it hits my back ALOT better)
 Middle Back shrug- *30lbs* 1x20 , *45lbs* 1x8.5 , 1x6
 Reverse Hypers (these made me sweat alot) - 1x20 , 1x17 , 1x19 (faluire would be when my form was starting to get bad / when pressure on lower back)
 BB Curl - *55lbs* 1x5.5 (cheated for the last rep and used momentum) , *50lbs* 1x8.5, 1x7
 Concentration Curls - *25lbs* 1x10 on right arm , 1x12 on left arm , *30lbs* 1x8 (bad form , used my knee too much .. will try 27.5lbs next week)

*Diet -* 
               Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
   *post workout #1* - whey , muesli, skim milk , banana
      Meal 2 - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
               Meal 3 - brown rice , pear, chicken , fishies, celery 
               Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
               Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1, 
          Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , 

*Water - *4L or 4.5L .. lost count 
*Additonals - *Green Tea

All I did was work / do homework today .. got a chance later on to play a game with my friend though and now I'm REALLY tired from the lack of sleep last night .. hopefully I'll be able to pull myself up tomorrow morning 
 Tomorrow there'll be no swimming as Kelly is sick , and it's Valentine's anyways so I doubt they were gonna go .. so I'll be doing some yoga / abs in the morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Tom - Sorry I have been somewhat absent from your journal over the last few days!! 

 I have been really busy (and it looks that way for the rest of the week too).

Your cheat day sounded like lots of fun yesterday!!! LOL at having to pee! Hee hee... I hate it when that happens and there are not any bathrooms around! You should try being a girl when that happens!   :Laugh:

I'm off to bed - but I'll talk to you later ok!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna give excel a shot .. so basically I should be putting like --- between everything?   I'm a little computer stupid
> and I'll put it up every 6-8 weeks?


Ok. Give it a try. remember that the cells wont copy into here. Only the data within each cell can be copied here. So just make sure to use some extra charecters(the '---' or '___' etc) to space them out and make them line up evenly. Try it with a few lines first like my example and take it from there.

If you post it every 6-8 weeks, then you will get feedback (if any) on your total routine every 6-8 weeks. The whole idea is for all to see how you are progressing from each routine at a glance. 

All you do is enter the new data (and save it), and then copy everything and paste it here. That way we can see and compare  the entire routine and the way it is progressing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Had a fun day today!  first me and my firend went to the restaurant then we walked / ran home because I had to pee sooo bad!! I kept searchign for places to pee and finally found a good huttle of trees in a dark corner   .. it wasn't funny (even though we kept laughing) I had to go so bad! The pain!


So it was YOU who made that yellow snow! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And well this is one of my best friends that I've known since elementary and for eight years we've been having a battle over "If theres a word without a vowel"  .. literally 8 years! And this year I thought I finally had him I found 3 words without vowels - "My , By , Why" and he said that the "y" is a vowel in them , and he wen ton the internet and found somethign baking him up   .. damn universary of Phoneix!


what!! according to the university of phoenix, 'y' is a vowel??!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> anyways .. then after the restaurant we went to the mall where he convinced me to buy a game and we rented a movie .. a really really bad movie! The for the rest of the night (6 hours) we've been playing the game he got me to buy ..


You are easy to sway, arent you?  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> The pizza I had wasn't a social thing .. I just wanted pizza because my mom brought it home   o well , only one piece , my cheats are going ALOT better than what they use to be ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Concentration Curls - *25lbs* *1x10 on right arm , 1x12 on left arm* , *30lbs* 1x8 (bad form , used my knee too much .. will try 27.5lbs next week)
> .


  Dont do this regularly. You dont want to get disporportinate bodyparts. You need to do them equally. Start with the weaker arm and see how far you get, then match the stronger one to those reps.

It also depends on what the prevoius exercise was as that could have resulted in fatiguing your arm for the next exercise. If you feel that might be the case, then you could switch them around the next time and see if the reps make a diff. If they dont, then follow what i said earlier and do them both equally.

By now i think you have done a 'practice' week and you should know your starting point(of weight and reps) and which exercises you will be working on. Then stick to them for a cycle.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom - Sorry I have been somewhat absent from your journal over the last few days!!
> 
> I have been really busy (and it looks that way for the rest of the week too).


 lol no problem! trust me I know the feeling!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your cheat day sounded like lots of fun yesterday!!! LOL at having to pee! Hee hee... I hate it when that happens and there are not any bathrooms around! You should try being a girl when that happens!   :Laugh:
> 
> I'm off to bed - but I'll talk to you later ok!!


  O god if I was a girl I wouldn't be able to survive! To get to the area that was all dark / with trees I had to cross this soccer fields from one of the elementary school .. Soccer Feild + Lots of light snow = falling through snow and cold feet! 

 Yup my cheat day was lots of fun! .. there kinda like how I lived my life int he past you know? Before I got myself into all this (and I wouldn't change that ) , staying up really really late playing talking to my friend / playing a game , being able to go out to eat somewhere and then something REALLY funny happening! .. it's just really nice to be able to spend a day of the week like that , with my friends , just being normal.

 mmm bed  sounds like good place!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok. Give it a try. remember that the cells wont copy into here. Only the data within each cell can be copied here. So just make sure to use some extra charecters(the '---' or '___' etc) to space them out and make them line up evenly. Try it with a few lines first like my example and take it from there.
> 
> If you post it every 6-8 weeks, then you will get feedback (if any) on your total routine every 6-8 weeks. The whole idea is for all to see how you are progressing from each routine at a glance.
> 
> All you do is enter the new data (and save it), and then copy everything and paste it here. That way we can see and compare the entire routine and the way it is progressing.


 lol ok think I understand it now .. if not I'll ask ya more questions  , damn lucky people and there computer knowledge  OO which reminds me , by any chance would you know anything about the stock market? Like what would bea good investment for 4 months with 20,000 dollars?  I got this relaly really stupid ass Comm - tech project  I have no clue what a "stock" or "mutal funds" or any of that bull crap doo doo is!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So it was YOU who made that yellow snow!


 maybe ...  
 At one point the house across from the bushes porch lights turned on and they let out there dog .. I ran like hell!! .. and then triped in the snow and couple of times 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> what!! according to the university of phoenix, 'y' is a vowel??!!


 Ya!! that's BS isn't it!
 it says that theres 3 times when y becomes a vowel like at the end on a word such as my , by etc. then 2 other situations where it is ..  I WILL find a word without a vowel one day! I don't care if I have ot make it up and get Webster to publish it ... well first I'd have to make a spell to bring Webster back from the dead 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are easy to sway, arent you?


 VERY easy! He just said "You should buy that game so I have someone to play with" then I said "But .. I'm not wasting $50 on a game I don't even like for your damn gains" then he said "Shut-up and buy it" .. so next thing I know I'm at the cash register pulling out $50 out of my pocket


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont do this regularly. You dont want to get disporportinate bodyparts. You need to do them equally. Start with the weaker arm and see how far you get, then match the stronger one to those reps.
> 
> It also depends on what the prevoius exercise was as that could have resulted in fatiguing your arm for the next exercise. If you feel that might be the case, then you could switch them around the next time and see if the reps make a diff. If they dont, then follow what i said earlier and do them both equally.
> 
> By now i think you have done a 'practice' week and you should know your starting point(of weight and reps) and which exercises you will be working on. Then stick to them for a cycle.


 I know that's what I was thinking  I always thought my right side would be stronger ... but it turns out my left side is  odd.
 Yup done my "practice" week so I know which weight range I roughly fall in for whatever exercise , it'll probably take another week so to get it down perfectly though.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 14, 2005)

*Feb 14*

*Training -  *Fat - Burning Yoga session / Abs
*Yoga -  *40 minutes .. was alright  didn't really sweat .. it's odd because the very first session of yoga I did I was sweating like crazy! now I only break like one drop of sweat ..  it's really relaxing though 
*Abs - *"Janda" sit-ups - 1x10 , 1x12 (I call them "janda" because well there's no way I'd be able to get that many reps if I was doing them right .. but I don't have the right equpiment to do them properly , but they still feel different than a normal sit-up so a guess it's a mix)
 Half ass Hover - 1x 30 seconds
 Ball Pike - 2x15
 Saxon Bend - *5lbs* 1x10
 Negative Flags - 10 in total ... I'm gonna stop doing this for now on.
 A) I don't ahve enough core strength yet to even do the negatives properly .. there really bad when I do them , within all the ones I do I can ALMOST get one good one but the others are crap ass my legs fall to fast or my lower back will arch up.
 B) There starting to break my bench 

*Diet -* 
                Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
    *post workout #1* - whey , muesli, skim milk , banana
       Meal 2 - Whey , muesli , natty PB , CC , Sf maple syrup
                Meal 3 - brown rice , pear, chicken , fishies, 
 Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
                Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , greeen beans , vinnegar (*frorgot to bring the fiber 1 to work with me)*
           Meal 6 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 *(double serving size)*

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *Green Tea

I'm sooo tired!  it's bad enough that I didn't get enough sleep last night but my entire day went like this 
 -Workout
 -School 
 -Running home , eating really fast and spending $16 in total to take me to the grocery store , get my grocery's , back home , drop my grocerires off , then off to work all within 30 minutes 
 -Work for the rest of the night because it's Valentine's Day and it was REALLY busy .. we had ot close early because we ran out of food.

 I NEED SLEEP!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OO which reminds me , by any chance would you know anything about the stock market? Like what would bea good investment for 4 months with 20,000 dollars?  I got this relaly really stupid ass Comm - tech project  I have no clue what a "stock" or "mutal funds" or any of that bull crap doo doo is!


Sorry, i have absolutely no idea of that and i dont dabble in investments. 

Maybe this will give you some info? http://invest-faq.com/articles/stock-a-basics.html


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> maybe ...
> At one point the house across from the bushes porch lights turned on and they let out there dog .. I ran like hell!! .. and then triped in the snow and couple of times


  Oop! careful.. else you could have fallen and injured yourself and then .... NO EXERCISE for a while.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya!! that's BS isn't it!
> it says that theres 3 times when y becomes a vowel like at the end on a word such as my , by etc. then 2 other situations where it is ..  I WILL find a word without a vowel one day! I don't care if I have ot make it up and get Webster to publish it ... well first I'd have to make a spell to bring Webster back from the dead


  Ah.. he was talking about exceptions. Well i dont think you can really find words without vowels. They make words pronounceable. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> VERY easy! He just said "You should buy that game so I have someone to play with" then I said "But .. I'm not wasting $50 on a game I don't even like for your damn gains" then he said "Shut-up and buy it" .. so next thing I know I'm at the cash register pulling out $50 out of my pocket


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know that's what I was thinking  I always thought my right side would be stronger ... but it turns out my left side is  odd.


Maybe your right side was fatigued? future wo's will tell.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup done my "practice" week so I know which weight range I roughly fall in for whatever exercise , it'll probably take another week so to get it down perfectly though.


Good idea. Once you fix the routine, simply keep churning out the reps and hiking up the weights.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, i have absolutely no idea of that and i dont dabble in investments.
> 
> Maybe this will give you some info? http://invest-faq.com/articles/stock-a-basics.html


  it lost me after the 4th paragraph .. thanks though  I'm gonna bookmark it and maybe I'll be able to understand it after we learn more in class or something ..
 See our stupid Comm-tech class is doing this project for the first time ever where CAI bank or something like that is sponsoring us. What happens is were all put in groups of 5 and each person is given $20,000 of fake money .. the entire group can invest into one thin or a group of things and at the end of 4 months the group with the most amount of money get $2500 (spilt $500 each) to go into a RESP account. And since it's the first time this is being done there's gonna be like newspaper coverage etc. He said he dosen't know how big it's gonna get ..  it retarded! .. and so help me god if the newspaper wants our picture , I'm skipping tha day , NO WAY am I letting my picture be taken by the newspaper


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oop! careful.. else you could have fallen and injured yourself and then .... NO EXERCISE for a while.


  O GOD!! DON'T EVEN SPEAK THOSE WORDS! 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ah.. he was talking about exceptions. Well i dont think you can really find words without vowels. They make words pronounceable.


  ahh taking up his side and using his "excuses" are we  I don't care how long it takes I told him I'd find a word without a vowel and I will one day  (It'd be really funny if  I actually could!)




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 I guess it's this kind of spending that took me from $1000 to $300 in two months  ... o crap I gotta save up $500 for my Driver's Ed class March 17


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 16, 2005)

*Feb 15*

*Training - *Chest / Tri - total time 50 minutes
_Incline DB Press_ - *27.5lbs* 1x13 + 1 really slow wobbly rep , *32.5lbs* 1x3 , *30lbs* 1x7 , 1x5.5 (held it in the half way postion a long time trying to get it up but with no luck) , 1x5.5 (just like other one , held it for a while)
_DB Press - _*30lbs* 1x11 +1 really slow wobbly rep , 1x11 , 1x8.25
_DB Flies - _*15lbs* 1x 8 + 1/2 a rep with REALLY bad form , 7.5 , 1x5 (arm thing started to happen here so I had to stop) 1x5 (did this extra set because the other one wasn't to failure .. this set was though and the arm thing didn't happen)
_Tricep Ext. - _*35lbs* 1x13 1/4 , 1x11
_Dips -  _1x8 (right palm starting hurting so I had to stop .. this wasn't to failure but it was closish) , 1x9.5 , 1x10 (did this set really fast .. I don't know why I just started to  )

 Didn't sweat ... but I"m still really stiff and took everything to failure 



*Diet -* ok .. meal placement is a little messed because 
 A) I didn't go to school cause I was too lazy 
 B) Right after school Mike and Dan and Scott (Dan is the new guy me and mike met , Scott's Dan's friend , but I use to be freinds with Scott's brother before he moved away .. there both in grade 12 , Scott's absuive and Dan's nice .. except he'll fuck up my hair  ) wanting me to go to Dan's house and play Halo 2 with like 8 people .. so I jsut ran upstairs and grabed my most portable meal .. and then I didn't get back until 9:30pm 

          Meal 1(8:00am)  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
   *post workout* (10:30am) - whey , muesli , skim milk , banana
          Meal 2(11:30am)  - CC , whey , muesli , natty PB , SF maple syrup 
 Meal 3(2:30pm) - protein bar , oats , broccoli , creamy parmesan veggie sauce, stevia , SF maple syrup , cinnamon, fishies
 Meal 4(6:10pm) (this meal I took to Dan's cause it was faster ot make / easier to take than brown rice , chicken etc.) - CC , almond butter , fishies
          Meal 5(9:30pm) - Brown Rice , chicken , apple , fishies , celery
     Meal 6(10:30pm) - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,

*Water - *4L 
*Additonals - *Nothing .. I missed my tea 


 I had soo much fun today!! there was 6 of us holy shit is was soo fun! .. but Dan and everyone (except Mike - he's the guy I've known for like 8-9 years) dosen't understand / know about my eating habits , so they all looked at me in confusion when eating my food / when I didn't eat and of the HUGE boxes of pizza / garlic fingers / 4L of pepsi  but o well it was fun all the least  REALLY FUN! were all gonna go see a movie Saturday - that's also the day my friend / best friend's boyfriend comes up from P.E.I. and we haven't seen him in a couple of months .. so Saturaday's gonna be really fun / crazy .. and it jsut so happen falls on my cheat day


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O GOD!! DON'T EVEN SPEAK THOSE WORDS!


 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ahh taking up his side and using his "excuses" are we  I don't care how long it takes I told him I'd find a word without a vowel and I will one day  (It'd be really funny if  I actually could!)


   Good luck with that   
http://www.grammarmudge.cityslide.com/articles/article/1029289/8966.htm
http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19971205



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I guess it's this kind of spending that took me from $1000 to $300 in two months  ... o crap I gotta save up $500 for my Driver's Ed class March 17


     If thats how you are handling your money, you can forget about winning that comm-tech project!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> so I jsut ran upstairs and grabed my most portable meal .. and then I didn't get back until 9:30pm
> ..
> 
> , so they all looked at me in confusion when eating my food / when I didn't eat and of the HUGE boxes of pizza / garlic fingers / 4L of pepsi  :


You could have had a piece or two to get in some cals. Nothing bad would come of it at all.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> See our stupid Comm-tech class is doing this project for the first time ever where CAI bank or something like that is sponsoring us. What happens is were all put in groups of 5 and each person is given $20,000 of fake money .. the entire group can invest into one thin or a group of things and at the end of 4 months the group with the most amount of money get $2500 (spilt $500 each) to go into a RESP account.


Sounds like an exciting project. Would be good to really learn some stuff out of it. That will help a lot in the future where you will have to stop and think of saving up and investing for your future.   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And since it's the first time this is being done there's gonna be like newspaper coverage etc. He said he dosen't know how big it's gonna get ..  it retarded! .. and so help me god if the newspaper wants our picture , I'm skipping tha day , NO WAY am I letting my picture be taken by the newspaper


 

This maybe your 15 mins of fame in your life. Take it!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *Chest / Tri - total time 50 minutes
> _Incline DB Press_ - **27.5lbs** 1x13 + 1 really slow wobbly rep , **32.5lbs** 1x3 , **30lbs** 1x7 , 1x5.5 (held it in the half way postion a long time trying to get it up but with no luck) , 1x5.5 (just like other one , held it for a while)


  NO changing weights up and down. Stick with 27lbs UNTIL you can get ALL sets upto 12reps. Then increase the weights and build up the reps.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good luck with that
> http://www.grammarmudge.cityslide.com/articles/article/1029289/8966.htm
> http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19971205


  I'm gonna e-mail those to him asking if we can just call a truce!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If thats how you are handling your money, you can forget about winning that comm-tech project!


  we'll all I do in my group is sit there and let them handle everything .. but I did offer 1 suggestion they liked


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could have had a piece or two to get in some cals. Nothing bad would come of it at all.


  uhh cheating on my non-cheat day? .. I just oculdn't do that  I'd feel to guilty.. All it did was make me appreciate my cheat days even more , I forgot how uncomfortable / mood killer it is for them all to be chowing down on pizza and laughing and talking about how good it is and me just standing there .. but nothing I can , were all getting together again Sat when Steve gets back up as they've never met him before .. Sat's gonna be so fun!

 P.S. I was able to eat all my meals  there was just 3 hours and 45 mins inbetween two of them then for my last two meals of the day there was an hour inbetween those


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sounds like an exciting project. Would be good to really learn some stuff out of it. That will help a lot in the future where you will have to stop and think of saving up and investing for your future.


  I plan on letting my rents pay that crap 
 j/k .. ya I need to learn how to save my money better , it's jsut eating healthy is soo expensive! my grocery's can cost as much as $130 a week , and that's alot for me 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This maybe your 15 mins of fame in your life. Take it!


  nah I've had my pic taken in the newpaper TONS of times as a child  I'm over it ... god I hate pictures so much  it's jsut the idea that someone can be staring at you without you even knowing it .. ugh creepy


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> NO changing weights up and down. Stick with 27lbs UNTIL you can get ALL sets upto 12reps. Then increase the weights and build up the reps.


  First set is suppos to be between 10-12 reps , then the other three are suppos to be 4-6 , couldn't get four with 32.5lbs so I lowered it.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

*Feb 16*

*Training - *OFF / flexability = Yoga



*Diet -* forgot a serving of veggies cause I was in a rush to get to the movies

            Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
 Meal 2  - whey , muesli
   Meal 3 - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC
   Meal 4 - Brown Rice , chicken , apple , fishies , 
            Meal 5 - protein bar , oats , broccoli , Heinz veggie suace , fishies, cinnamon , Sf maple syrup
       Meal 6- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,
  Meal 7 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1

*Water - *4L  - 4.5L
*Additonals - *green tea

 Yesterday was so much fun! first school was icky but funish cause we jsut kept joking around the entire day , secondly yesterday was ... my first time shaving  and well since I don't really have a father figure to teach me this stuff , Mike came over with his shaving cream and "taught" me .. omg it's hard as hell! I had shaving cream up by my eye , in my mouth  and all in my hair adn clothes . then after I was finished Mike was leaving my house and I had my water bottle so I started theatning to throw some on him and he told me to back off since he had shaving cream and started coming towards me up the stairs so I threw water at him and he started flipping out cause it's winter and he's \gonna be cold .. then he looked at my sweater and I had shaving cream all over my sweater / in my water bottle / shaving cream all over the walls , when I threw the water at him he accidently shot the shaving cream ahh it was funny! Then later that night we went ot the movies with Diane and saw "Hide and Seek" which is a great movie! and we just couldn't stop laughing (not at the movie at our selves) , at one point Mike's cell phone started ringing and he like humped it so it wouldn't make as much noise! holy hell it was such a great day yesterday!
 But I'm paying for it today as I was REALLy tired after it all and I couldn't wake up this morning so I'm missing school in the morning  I'll just see the teach's after school and get my homework .. ugh but I also have to work tonight!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> uhh cheating on my non-cheat day?


 dont make it sooo regimented. you gotta 'roll with the punches' 'go with the flow'. An extra cheat meal will not be bad.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> First set is suppos to be between 10-12 reps , then the other three are suppos to be 4-6 , couldn't get four with 32.5lbs so I lowered it.


 why is the first set so high in reps and the weight close to the actual sets?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> dont make it sooo regimented. you gotta 'roll with the punches' 'go with the flow'. An extra cheat meal will not be bad.


 I suppos .. I just know that this Sat's gonna be pretty bad as I'll be on the go all day / eating at other people's hosue's / movies / maybe a restaurant .. so ii didn't want to do any extra damage I guess you could say.
 Espically since I'm finding my stomach's starting to lean out .. espically in the morning the bump is nearly gone. The skin at my belly button is starting ot go upwards too  .. the only problem is I think the water I'm holding onto instead of the majority of it going in my stomach (there is some there .. I can feel it) it's gone to my legs ... there's one pair of jeans I can't wear anymore cause there too thight in the legs and they make my legs look really big


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> why is the first set so high in reps and the weight close to the actual sets?


 huh? do you mean why can I get close to 14 reps with 27.5lbs but only 5.5 - 7 with 30lbs?
 Well i never really though about that .. they are really close together I guess 
 it's because that was my first set of my workout and I was fatigued .. Then when I tried the 32.5lbs (because last week I was able to do it) I could only get 3 reps with good form .. my arms give out on my really easily. My chest wasn't fatigued , but it was hard as hell for my arms to even get the weights into the starting postion  , so I lowered it to 30lbs because of my arms , which worked and it got my chest pretty good. But I don't know what to do .. as I can go over my warm up set rep range using 27.5lbs so that would mean I need to increase it .. but that would take me to 30lbs ..  damn arms they fatigue too damn easily! .
 I guess next wekk I'll stick with the 27.5lbs for my warm up even if I can go over 12 reps .. and then I'll give the 32.5lbs a shot again .. if I can just push out one more rep without my arms giving out .. but then I don't know what the following set will look like , I guess i'll have to roll with that one...


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 17, 2005)

Decided not to go to school in the afternoon today .. I've been feeling so letargic / tired for the last week .. it's really bad all I want to do is sleep all the time. And whenever I'm at school I get headaches .. the arrangement of my calsses this year was horrible , last term was fine because all the classes I had required no homework .. now this term I have all the classes that require homework .. it's homework overload and I'm stressing about it...

 P.S. my left wrist has been hurting alot lately .. if I bend it a certain way it hurts or if I pick something up a certain way it hurts ... not like O GOD I'M DYING PAIN .. it's jsut more annoyying than anything


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Sorry about not talking for a while - geezzz... can you just summerise your journal (and any questions you had for me) since I last popped in?? WAYYY to much blabber to go through!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2005)

*Febuary 17*

*Training - *Legs
_Squats - _*100lbs* 1x12 (1 off of failure) , *120lbs* 1x5 1/2 *wait* 1/2 another rep .. this wasn't really to failure but it was putting ALOT of strain on my right groin muscle to the point where it hurt) *115lbs* 1x7 1/2 , 1x7 *rest* 1/2 (My legs don't really give out .. it's usually my stamina / core that gives out first and makes me stop cause I don't have a squat rack .. and it's a owrkout of its own trying to get the barbell on my shoulders and kick up from my bench .. )
_Split Squats - _*75lbs* 1x6LR , 1x6LR *rest* 1x6LR , 1x2 1/2 *Leg fell off bench* 2 *leg fell off* 1 1/2 *Almost completely fell into the side of my wall  L , 1x3 * rest* *leg fell off when tryign to get it back on* x3 R
 (Split Squats make me sweat so much! I love them )
_Walking Lunges - _*27.5lbs* 2x24 (At the end of these I was so outta breath .. it hurt to breath , back of my throat was on fire)
_Lying Leg Curl - _*50lbs* 1x21 , 1x18 1/2
_Calf Raises - _*135lbs*  1x6 (not close to failure but hurt my shoulders to hold on) , *130lbs* 1x10 (close to failure) , *125lbs* 1x12 , *120lbs* 1x15

 Overall good workout .. gonna go to a higher weight on walking lunges next week , same with split squats. It just pisses me off about my squats and not having a squatting rack. Cause I like to go pretty low on my squats but I'm scared / paranoid that if I go to failure I'm not gonna be able to get back up which won't be good ..





*Diet -*

             Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
*post workout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
    Meal 2 - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC
    Meal 3 -  protein bar , oats , broccoli , Heinz veggie suace , fishies, cinnamon , Sf maple syrup
             Meal 4 - brown rice, chicken , apple , fishies , celery
        Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,
   Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1

*Water - *5L
*Additonals - *green tea


 Did nothing today .. didn't even go to school ... for the last week I've just been so tired .. and school's stressing my out I don't enjoy the headaches I get while I'm there. I also didn't go to work , my mom just looked at me told me how tired / worn out I looked so just stay home and rest.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> Sorry about not talking for a while - geezzz... can you just summerise your journal (and any questions you had for me) since I last popped in?? WAYYY to much blabber to go through!!


 Hey Emma
 ya me and BulkMeUp whore my journal alot 

 Hmm questions - Well BulkMeUp brought up a good point - what am I suppos to do for my incline Db press if I can get clsoe to 14 reps with 27.5lbs but only 5-7 reps with 30lbs because my arms fatigue too fast ..
 My incline Db press went like this
 *27.5lbs* - 1x13 *1 slow / wobbly rep
 *32.5lbs* - 1x3 
 *30lbs* - 1x7 , 1x5 1/2 (*long hold on the half rep) 1x5 1/2 (*long hold on the half rep)

 Should I try 30lbs for my warm up next week as I'm past 12 reps with 27.5lbs and then try 32.5lbs for my working sets?? it's just my arms are so weak that it's hell trying to get enough strength to even get the Db's in the starting position by my chest ..

 Also do you think that I should be increasing my water back to 5L .. could the reason why I'm so tired all the time be that I decreased my water to 4L? Or is it more likely my body trying to adjust to my new schedule (with the new classes in school etc. ) 

 Also I was thinking about swtiching my squats to BB hack squats so I could go to failure .. but then I wouldn't be able to go as low as I could with normal squats .. so what would be more benefical , going just shy of failure  with low squats or going to failure with BB hack squats.

 And on elast questions .. since I'm not able to do Glute-Ham raises I've been doing lying leg curls for the 2 sets of failure using 50lbs , the reps are usually around 18 - 21 , is this good or now that I'm doing lying leg curls should I do something diff as for rep range on those sets?

 You can always rely on me for questions galor


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... my first time shaving


Welcome to one of the most boring and mundanbe things that most men do for the rest of their lives!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> huh? do you mean why can I get close to 14 reps with 27.5lbs but only 5.5 - 7 with 30lbs?


no no... what is your first set supposed to be? a warm up set or a regular set?? 

If it is a warm up set, then weights and reps are too high. 

If it is a regular set, then stop reps a little over your target reps and stick to the same weight for the rest of your sets. If you can do all sets with that weight a little over your targeted reps, then up the weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. my left wrist has been hurting alot lately .. if I bend it a certain way it hurts or if I pick something up a certain way it hurts ... not like O GOD I'M DYING PAIN .. it's jsut more annoyying than anything


A while ago i started having wrist problems as well. But when i took a break a month ago, they healed. Now i do a set or two of wrist curls to strenghten them.

Also, when you lift DB's try and hold them steady as poss.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *Legs
> _Squats - _*100lbs* 1x12 (1 off of failure) , *120lbs* 1x5 1/2 *wait* 1/2 another rep .. this wasn't really to failure but it was putting *ALOT of strain on my right groin muscle to the point where it hurt)* *115lbs* 1x7 1/2 , 1x7 *rest* 1/2 (My legs don't really give out .. it's usually my stamina / core that gives out first and makes me stop cause I don't have a squat rack .. and it's a owrkout of its own *trying to get the barbell on my shoulders and kick up from my bench* .. )
> _Split Squats - _*75lbs* 1x6LR , 1x6LR *rest* 1x6LR , 1x2 1/2 **Leg fell off bench** 2 **leg fell off** 1 1/2 **Almost completely fell into the side of my wall * L , 1x3 * rest* **leg fell off when tryign to get it back on** x3 R
> .


I dont know what to say, except 'Be Careful'.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Emma
> ya me and BulkMeUp whore my journal alot


Really?? I didn't notice!! 



> Hmm questions - Well BulkMeUp brought up a good point - what am I suppos to do for my incline Db press if I can get clsoe to 14 reps with 27.5lbs but only 5-7 reps with 30lbs because my arms fatigue too fast ..


You can still do your warm up with 27.5 (and stick to 12 reps - it is only a warm up and you don't need to go to failure for this).

Then do your 3 working sets with the 30lbs - use these until you can get your three sets of 8 reps and then increase the weights again.

Or - you could pyramid your weights down - first working set with your 32.5 lbs and then do your next two with the 30lbs.

OR -  pyramid up your weights - doing your first 2 sets with your 30 lbs and your last with your 32.5lbs...

Each of these have their benefits.

If you find it REALLY hard to do your DB press with the 32.5lbs then you should stick with the 30lbs because your form and chest will suffer.

You could also pre-exhaust your chest (so do DB flyes first) so when you get to do your compound movements it takes less to hit your chest so your arms don't hold you back.



> Also do you think that I should be increasing my water back to 5L .. could the reason why I'm so tired all the time be that I decreased my water to 4L? Or is it more likely my body trying to adjust to my new schedule (with the new classes in school etc. )


I think that your water is good between 4 and 5 L. It should not make that big a difference on your energy levels... 

Be careful you are not overtraining and under-feeding yourself... A lot of people who swap from cardio based training to weights based training find it hard to understand that they need A LOT more rest when doing weights - as it is a lot more taxing on the body than cardio. So if your signs continue then consider increasing food and decreasing your training.

Also - make sure you are getting at least 7 hrs of sleep a night!! 



> Also I was thinking about swtiching my squats to BB hack squats so I could go to failure .. but then I wouldn't be able to go as low as I could with normal squats .. so what would be more benefical , going just shy of failure  with low squats or going to failure with BB hack squats.


Both have their benefits... But what about DB normal squats? 



> And on elast questions .. since I'm not able to do Glute-Ham raises I've been doing lying leg curls for the 2 sets of failure using 50lbs , the reps are usually around 18 - 21 , is this good or now that I'm doing lying leg curls should I do something diff as for rep range on those sets?


Decrease your reps - you want to do 12-15 reps as a MAX. So increase the weights.

Also - is their any way you CAN do glute ham raises? Can you kneel on a box and hook your heels under anything? (edge of the bed, edge of a table, staircase etc??). These are MUCH more effective that the other exercise.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Squats - _*100lbs* 1x12 (1 off of failure) , *120lbs* 1x5 1/2 *wait* 1/2 another rep .. this wasn't really to failure but it was putting ALOT of strain on my right groin muscle to the point where it hurt) *115lbs* 1x7 1/2 , 1x7 *rest* 1/2 (My legs don't really give out .. it's usually my stamina / core that gives out first and makes me stop cause I don't have a squat rack .. and it's a owrkout of its own trying to get the barbell on my shoulders and kick up from my bench .. )


You don't need to go to near failure on your first warm up set. It is a WARM UP. The point is to WARM UP! 

Be careful with these. I think you might want to stick to 110-115 pounds and combine your squats with box squats for a while until you get your core stronger. It is BETTER to do squats WELL with LESS weight than do them BADLY with HIGH weight and hurting yourself.




> _Split Squats - _*75lbs* 1x6LR , 1x6LR *rest* 1x6LR , 1x2 1/2 *Leg fell off bench* 2 *leg fell off* 1 1/2 *Almost completely fell into the side of my wall  L , 1x3 * rest* *leg fell off when tryign to get it back on* x3 R


 How is your leg just 'falling off the bench' tom?? 




> _Walking Lunges - _*27.5lbs* 2x24 (At the end of these I was so outta breath .. it hurt to breath , back of my throat was on fire)


Too many reps tom. Do Reverse DB lunges instead and use a HEAVY weight so you can only get out 6 to 8 reps each leg. 



> _Lying Leg Curl - _*50lbs* 1x21 , 1x18 1/2


Reps WAY too high!!

[/quote] _Calf Raises - _*135lbs*  1x6 (not close to failure but hurt my shoulders to hold on) , *130lbs* 1x10 (close to failure) , *125lbs* 1x12 , *120lbs* 1x15[/quote]
Well, at least this is good!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Welcome to one of the most boring and mundanbe things that most men do for the rest of their lives!


 it was .. ugh  I thought I was gonna slice my throat or something!
 I need a closer razor my friend said because the disposable razor I was using didn't get all the layers or something?  .. just something I have to spend more money on 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> no no... what is your first set supposed to be? a warm up set or a regular set??
> 
> If it is a warm up set, then weights and reps are too high.
> 
> If it is a regular set, then stop reps a little over your target reps and stick to the same weight for the rest of your sets. If you can do all sets with that weight a little over your targeted reps, then up the weights.


 nope it was a warm up set .. my first set of my W/O are warm up set followed by 3 sets of lower rep ranges. I always though I had to go to failure with warm up sets  that could be my problem.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A while ago i started having wrist problems as well. But when i took a break a month ago, they healed. Now i do a set or two of wrist curls to strenghten them.
> 
> Also, when you lift DB's try and hold them steady as poss.


 Well my wrist has been like this for 2 weeks now .. it happened around after I started my new workouts .. I think it was after a chest or shoulder day  .. o well it seems to be healing now  I just have puny bony wrists 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know what to say, except 'Be Careful'.


 I know .. It'll be so much nicer once I get my drivers license (Driver's ED course it on March 17  ) then I can go to a gym!  , I might actually enjoy leg days then!
 But it worked .. yesterday when I first woke up I wasn't sore except my glutes were on fire .. then throughout the day my legs started to get really sore , and my glutes just kept getting sorer and sorer .. it hurt to sit! 
 So looks like I'm hitting what I want to hit  I think it's the split squats , I love them


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You can still do your warm up with 27.5 (and stick to 12 reps - it is only a warm up and you don't need to go to failure for this).
> 
> Then do your 3 working sets with the 30lbs - use these until you can get your three sets of 8 reps and then increase the weights again.
> 
> ...


  They pyramiding sounds like fun .. but I think I'm gonna stick to the 30lbs until I can increase my strength cause I find it really hard to hold the 32.5lbs , I think that's what might have been hurting my wrist. So after I build up my strength a little then I think I'll give the pyramiding a shot.
  If I do my Db Flyes first should I do it this way
_Db Fly_ - 4 sets (1 w/u set , 3 sets in 8 -12 range)
_Incline DB Press -_ 3 sets ( 4-6 reps)
_Db Press - _3 sets (8-12 reps)






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that your water is good between 4 and 5 L. It should not make that big a difference on your energy levels...
> 
> Be careful you are not overtraining and under-feeding yourself... A lot of people who swap from cardio based training to weights based training find it hard to understand that they need A LOT more rest when doing weights - as it is a lot more taxing on the body than cardio. So if your signs continue then consider increasing food and decreasing your training.
> 
> Also - make sure you are getting at least 7 hrs of sleep a night!!


  On my cheat thingy day I usually go to 6L of water , I just feel better that way. I don't think it's in my diet .. as I'm gaining around 1 pound a week and NET carbs are around 280G .. I think it might fall in the sleep department  I'm usually up at 4:30am and don't get to bed until around 10 - 11 PM because of work / homework now ... and I'm the type of person that needs sleep! as I child i would sleep like 10 hours a day .. my record was sleeping for 15 hours  ..last night I slept for 11 hours and am feeling alot better today. So I need to find a way to get in more sleep ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Both have their benefits... But what about DB normal squats?


 didn't even think of those  I was thinking about it more during school .. I don't think BB hack squats would be good anyways , as I proabbly won't have a good enough grip to grip the bar without droping it - so I'm gonna give the DB squats a try.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Decrease your reps - you want to do 12-15 reps as a MAX. So increase the weights.
> 
> Also - is their any way you CAN do glute ham raises? Can you kneel on a box and hook your heels under anything? (edge of the bed, edge of a table, staircase etc??). These are MUCH more effective that the other exercise.


 Ok I'll increase reps for the curls if I continue to do them.

 I'll look around the house for a place to do the glute-ham rasies .. I think it might be possible  .. but I'll have to search. I'll even look around the stores up here see if there's anything I could use.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hope that helps!


 Very much so  thanks emma!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You don't need to go to near failure on your first warm up set. It is a WARM UP. The point is to WARM UP!
> 
> Be careful with these. I think you might want to stick to 110-115 pounds and combine your squats with box squats for a while until you get your core stronger. It is BETTER to do squats WELL with LESS weight than do them BADLY with HIGH weight and hurting yourself.


  I've always been trying to go to failure on warm ups opps!

 Well I'm gonna give Db squats a shot .. about how much weight should I be able to do for those if I can normall ysquat 110-115 pounds  and should I still try box squats using the DB  Before I would only go parralel to the floor with squats until I got comfortable .. now I like going past.







			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> How is your leg just 'falling off the bench' tom??


 If I bering my leg too far back on the bench so my toes hook around on the other side it REALLY hurts my foot once I squat down , but if I leave it so my toes are just on the edge of the bench it dosen't bother my foot .. but sometimes when I'm coming out of the squat postion my foot just falls off .. I think it's because I don't have my toes back far enough .. but like I said it hurts when I do that , what am I doing wrong?





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Too many reps tom. Do Reverse DB lunges instead and use a HEAVY weight so you can only get out 6 to 8 reps each leg.


 So no more walking lunges with 10 -12 reps per leg? When I say 24 reps I don't mean for each leg I mean in total , so 24 would be 12 on each leg.
  but I'll switch to reverse Db lunges then , never tired them before.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Reps WAY too high!!


  well hopefully I can figure a way to do the glute-ham raises if not then I'll have to take the paddings off of where you would put your legs for an extension and throw weights on there .. which dosen't work well as they'll slide off ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well, at least this is good!


  I jsut hate trying ot get the damn bar up when it's 130lbs .. espically at the end of my leg workout when I'm really fatigued


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

*February 8*

*Training - *Shoulders / Cardio 
*Shoulders -
*_Seated Db press -  _*17.5lbs* 1x15 (this was to failure , but I know now not to go to failure on my warm ups  ) *25lbs* 1x4 1/4 *hold* , 1x4 then 3/4 of a really slow / bad form rep , 1x4 1/2 *hold*
_Push Press -  _*50lb* 1x11 1/2 , 1x10 1/2 , 1x8 1/4
_Bent over rear delt raise with head on bench - _*7.5lbs* 1x15 ( reps were too high on this , but I knew then if I did 10lbs then my other sets would suffer .. maybe I could pyramid this doing 10 lbs then 7.5lbs for my other two sets? ) 1x10 , 1x9 1/2

*Cardio - *Well I woke up late so I didn't have time to do a full session of yoga on the DVD thing .. so I mixed things up.
*Yoga Stances (15 minutes)
*_Series of Lunges
  Series of Twist Lunges
  Series of Warrior posses
  Push up Planche postions
  Downward facing dog postion
  Kneeling with straighting right arm and left leg , then a push up , then straighing left arm and right leg repeat.
  Series of focusing on breathing / movements going up and down.

_*Cardio - ( jumped up and down for 15 minutes)

*heart rate was at 150 





*Diet -*

               Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
  *post workout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
  *postworkout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
      Meal 2 - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC
      Meal 3 -  protein bar , oats , broccoli , Heinz veggie suace , fishies, cinnamon , Sf maple syrup
               Meal 4 - brown rice, chicken , apple , fishies ,
          Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , green beans , vinnegar
     Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1

*Water - *5L
*Additonals - *green tea


 Did nothing .. had to work yesterday.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

Weight is *133.5lbs  * gained one pound  ..  I must be eating alot on my cheat days  
 I'll probably do measurments two weeks from now .. and I also found the book with my very first set of meausrments (when I was 120lbs) there scary  I might psot em with my new set in two weeks , or if your curious I can post em now

 Now after an hour of posting I have to go and shower as my firends are waiting for me cause Steve's up , today's gonna be so fun! hopefully I don't cheat too too much


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

*Feb 19*

*Training - *OFF


*Diet - *ok .. I was really really bad today 

                  Meal 1 (10:00am)  - whey , CC , PB , SF maple syrup , muesli
         Meal 2 (12:15pm) - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC , 2 sugar mound cookies
         Meal 3 (3:45pm) - CC , chicken , almond butter , fiber 1 , fishies
 Meal 4 (7:00pm) - 4 chicken fingers , fries , turtle pie , atkins ketchup , little bit of diet pepsi , 1 slice of peporni cheese pizza (12" slice)
 Meal 5- (9:10 - 10:30pm) - 2 sour jolly ranchers , 1/4 a box of milk duds , 1/3 of a chocolate bar , 1/2 - 3/4 a bag of a large popcorn, LOTs of diet pepsi
        Meal 6 (11:40pm) - 4 pieces of extra cheese peporni pizza ( 12" slices)
   Meal 7 - (around 3 -4 am) CC , fiber 1 , fishies

*Water - *4L - 5L
*Additonals -*3cups of caramel coffe (50ml of unsweetned soy milk in each)

   Ok today was probably like the best day of my life!!  holy crap it was soo fun! First me and Diane , Steve , and Micheal all went out to the malla nd ended up watching crazy twe kaw doe people break boards and such and walk around and check stuff out , then we went back to Dianes and orderd pizza / fries and such. And we hung out there for a while which was fun .. but then at 9:10 Me , Micheal , Dan , Scott , Brenden , Sheena , Stephanie , Jessie , Alicia , Nikita , Roger and 2 other people all went to see "Boogyeman" (which is a REALLY bad movie .. I mean REALLY REALLY bad) it was hillarious , we were just screaming in the theartes I really thought we were gonna be thrown out! It was soo much fun! (and the food was eratic here cause eveyrone was sharing everyone's food so I'm not sure exactly how much I ate) Then we were all leaving and me , Mike , Dan and Steph and Jessie were all waiting around for Steph's and Jessie's ride and then me, Mike and Dan were gonna walk home (cause I convinced them to as I wanted to walk , I was sooo hyper!) And then Dan decided he wanted to go to pizza (as there's a pizza place right beside the theatres) but we were all soo full , but he was Like "O come on , this is your day where you can eat anything , so just force it in ... and that goes for all you other bitches too!" Jessie had to go though .. but before we went to the pizza place we decided we wanted to go jump people's fences at like 11:30pm  so we started running and screaming and then Dan hit this snowbank and went flying across the ground , and then the cops pulled over and was asking if we were alright , they thought we were drunk  omg  , so then we got our pizza and were screaming in there and I just got finished talking about donkey sex (Don't ask  .. you don't wanna know) when my aunt turns around and goes Hey tom , she was sitting right behind me! 
 So then we ate our pizza and ran home / threw each others in snow banks.. then when we got back Steph and Dan took a taxi and Steve was back from Diane's so me Steve and Mike played some Halo 2 for a while and now I'm here all hyped up writting this! ahh such a great day!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 19, 2005)

O ya and P.S. I think my heart is starting to stengthen or something .. even though it did start hurting when I was jumping up and down yesterday for my cardio  but I decided I wanted to randomly figure out my RHR today and it was at 64 BPM  so that's good I guess.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've always been trying to go to failure on warm ups opps!


  Warm up is exactly that... to warm your muscles up and get the blood flowing a bit higher than resting. Not weights near an actual set taken to failure.

Will reply to other stuff later. A bit busy now.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> They pyramiding sounds like fun .. but I think I'm gonna stick to the 30lbs until I can increase my strength cause I find it really hard to hold the 32.5lbs , I think that's what might have been hurting my wrist. So after I build up my strength a little then I think I'll give the pyramiding a shot.
> If I do my Db Flyes first should I do it this way
> _Db Fly_ - 4 sets (1 w/u set , 3 sets in 8 -12 range)
> _Incline DB Press -_ 3 sets ( 4-6 reps)
> _Db Press - _3 sets (8-12 reps)


Hmmm... DB fly + incline press would be fine and then do decline push ups, wide grip dips or decline flyes. You need something that targets your lower pecs more.



> On my cheat thingy day I usually go to 6L of water , I just feel better that way. I don't think it's in my diet .. as I'm gaining around 1 pound a week and NET carbs are around 280G .. I think it might fall in the sleep department  I'm usually up at 4:30am and don't get to bed until around 10 - 11 PM because of work / homework now ... and I'm the type of person that needs sleep! as I child i would sleep like 10 hours a day .. my record was sleeping for 15 hours  ..last night I slept for 11 hours and am feeling alot better today. So I need to find a way to get in more sleep ..


 You need rest tom - that is when your muscles grow!



> didn't even think of those  I was thinking about it more during school .. I don't think BB hack squats would be good anyways , as I proabbly won't have a good enough grip to grip the bar without droping it - so I'm gonna give the DB squats a try.


Good! You could also alternate with Pistols - these don't need much weight to be as effective as a full squat!



> Ok I'll increase reps for the curls if I continue to do them.


INCREASE!! From 18 -21 reps??!!  Don't you mean decrease?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've always been trying to go to failure on warm ups opps!


Arggg - What do you think WARM UP means tom!!



> about how much weight should I be able to do for those if I can normall ysquat 110-115 pounds


It will probably depend on how much you can hold with your arms!  



> should I still try box squats using the DB


I would use a BB for these.



> Before I would only go parralel to the floor with squats until I got comfortable .. now I like going past.


That is fine - just make sure your core is strong enough to cope and that your knees do not get injured if you don't have enough muscle mass to support the move!



> If I bering my leg too far back on the bench so my toes hook around on the other side it REALLY hurts my foot once I squat down , but if I leave it so my toes are just on the edge of the bench it dosen't bother my foot .. but sometimes when I'm coming out of the squat postion my foot just falls off .. I think it's because I don't have my toes back far enough .. but like I said it hurts when I do that , what am I doing wrong?


Your toe shouldn't hook over the back or hang on the front - your foot should lie on the bench flat, so the top of your foot is on the edge (so you can squat down without it getting in the way).

Put it HALF WAY between those two positions.   



> So no more walking lunges with 10 -12 reps per leg? When I say 24 reps I don't mean for each leg I mean in total , so 24 would be 12 on each leg.
> but I'll switch to reverse Db lunges then , never tired them before.


I would do 6 to 8 reps per leg and try the reverse lunges, they are really good (make sure you step up and back each lunge). 



> I jsut hate trying ot get the damn bar up when it's 130lbs .. espically at the end of my leg workout when I'm really fatigued




When can you look to getting to a gym???


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2005)

*Feb 20*

umm whatever happened this day 
   I went to quote this to post my stuff for another day but accidently hit the edit button 
 I think it was my back day  I can re-post that if anyone wants me to.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Warm up is exactly that... to warm your muscles up and get the blood flowing a bit higher than resting. Not weights near an actual set taken to failure.
> 
> Will reply to other stuff later. A bit busy now.


  that goes to show you hwo stupid I really am , I shoulda realized if it's a warm up set of 12 reps not to go to failure


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... DB fly + incline press would be fine and then do decline push ups, wide grip dips or decline flyes. You need something that targets your lower pecs more.


 I thought that it wasn't possible to isolate the upper , middle , lower pecs  anyways .. I'm sure I can figure something out about that .. jsut gotta give me till tomorrow as I have some really really good news to share soon 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You need rest tom - that is when your muscles grow!


 I know  it's just my life as been so much more hetic as of late .. I can't seem to get to sleep early enough.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good! You could also alternate with Pistols - these don't need much weight to be as effective as a full squat!


 hmm pistols? I'll have to look it up .. but it won't really matter as I'll be able to do normal squats anyways 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> INCREASE!! From 18 -21 reps??!!  Don't you mean decrease?


  yup decrease .. but I don't think I'll be doing these anymore anyways.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 21, 2005)

*Great News!*

As of Today I am now a member of my first gym   no more have ass craped equipment , no more half ass workouts! I'm soo excited!
 This is what happened , I was sick and tired of working out at home .. so I went and talked to my mom about it , I told her it's getting to a point where my safety is concerned because I don't have proper equipment , so after a long talk she decided to get us both memberships , and she wants to start working out (cardio only , and not with a proper diet  anyways .. ) so we'll be going there every morning at 6 am  I'm soo excited! There's tons of free classes I can do (I'll post them later) , there's a free sauna I can use , theres tanning , a cardio room and then .. the weight room! It was like .. orgasmic , so many .. machines , weights and benches !! AHH it was overwhelming! .. although I didn't get a good look at everything (hell I didn't know what half the stuff was) I think I saw a glute-ham thing , and a decline bench .. along with you know stuff like squat rack , bench etc. anyways I asked if the guy had a sheet with all the different machines I could take home and he said that when you join you can get free training lessons witht the personal trainers I jsut have to set up an appointment , so I have an appointement tomorrow at 4pm to learn about the different exercises / equipment .. hopefully he'll teach stuff like proper form and everything  god i'm so excited right now! Tomorrow morning is my last day of working out at home!

 Okay I REALLY want to try out one of the classes .. so which ones would be acceptibly on my cardio / abs / flexabilty days??



Easy Steps   
Tone and Moan   
Stepaerobox   
Cardio Madness   
Butts n' Gutts   
Step and Pump   
Pilates / Ball   
Cardio Box   
Stability Ball   
Step it up!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> As of Today I am now a member of my first gym



 *WOOOO HOOO!!* ​
*OH MY GOD!! That is FANTASTIC!! That is BETTER than fantastic!! THAT IS SPLENDIDLY SPLENDID!!! *

YAY for you!!  

I am SOOOOO pleased your mother did that!! Did you thank her a thousand times??? Go and give her a hug for me ok!! That was wonderful - that is just the best gift she could have given you (well, you know, besides life and all those things). 

You will have to tell us ALL about how your session goes!! And you need to take a camera and take photo's of all the equipment so we know what is there and tell you what to use!!  




> Okay I REALLY want to try out one of the classes .. so which ones would be acceptibly on my cardio / abs / flexabilty days??
> 
> Easy Steps
> Tone and Moan
> ...


Hmmm.... Ok - I would stay away from anything that has too much resistance type stuff (so tone and moan, pump and probably butts and gutts would be poor choices).

Maybe the step classes (watch your knees though) would be ok.... Cardio madness might be for a little later (check your heart first!!).... The ball work would be core stability mostly and might be ok.

What you could do is try to go and check out the classes first (so head into the gym at times when they are on and take a look) and then pick a few to try...


Good news tom!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *WOOOO HOOO!!* ​
> *OH MY GOD!! That is FANTASTIC!! That is BETTER than fantastic!! THAT IS SPLENDIDLY SPLENDID!!! *
> 
> YAY for you!!


 I know I was so excited and what made it even better was my day before I got the membership was probably one of the worst days of my life , I was in such a depressed mood , then this happened!  I was so excited!I was jumping up and down , omg all thos weights and mahines and all the new exercises I will be able to do in time , and personal training sessions! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am SOOOOO pleased your mother did that!! Did you thank her a thousand times??? Go and give her a hug for me ok!! That was wonderful - that is just the best gift she could have given you (well, you know, besides life and all those things).


 yup! I was so surprised she did this for me! I just kepy thanking her over and over but she's REALLY excited too , she when she was in her twenties she use to be a cardio freak and would always do aerobic / step classes and no matter what she wouldn't miss a workout!  Well now I know where I get that from! She was so excited she had to go out and spent an hour trying to find a "cute" gym outfit 
 P.S. she refers to you guys as "The people from the internet" 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You will have to tell us ALL about how your session goes!! And you need to take a camera and take photo's of all the equipment so we know what is there and tell you what to use!!


 I'm looking forward to the session and I don't even know what's happening , he jsut a free personal training session so I'm not even sure if I'll be lifting or what  but o well I can't wait for it , I'll be thinking bout it all day 
 Hmm pics , well it is about time I got a digital camera , be easier / clearer for my progress pics as well , I'll have to look into how much they cost and maybe convince my dad to pay half with me 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Ok - I would stay away from anything that has too much resistance type stuff (so tone and moan, pump and probably butts and gutts would be poor choices).
> 
> Maybe the step classes (watch your knees though) would be ok.... Cardio madness might be for a little later (check your heart first!!).... The ball work would be core stability mostly and might be ok.
> 
> ...


  it was a step class that was going on when me and my mom went there and it sounded like so much fun! I really wanted to try it out , and the instructor is the teen health center women at our school  I was also thinking about doing a Pilates / STability class for my cardio / ab day or something , but I'm gonna take your suggestion and check the classes out first!
 P.S. I'm gonna talk to my mom about the heart thing today , as I was also talking to her about why the bone mineral density scan thing hasn't happened yet and she said "Well it's gonna take a LONG time for that to pass through Moncton's hospital , like a couple of months , my friend who just found out she has cancer a month ago needs one done to and her appointment still hasn't been sent through and she has cancer"  so it's pointless I suppos to wait for th ebone thing hten the heart thing now .. I just didn't want to add pressure to my mom or anything by having her to worry about taking me to 2 different appointments around the same time you know?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2005)

*Feb 21*

*Training - Cardio / ABS
  Cardio - *5 minutes of running up and down
   fat - burning yoga session

*Abs - *"Janda" sit-ups - 1x10 , 1x12
   Ball Pikes - 1x15 , 1x12
   Saxon bends *5lbs* 2x10
   + all the stuff in the yoga session (eg . bridge , 4 point table etc.)


*Diet - *This was my last day for protein bars  I'll be replacing them with a can of tuna , and a TBSP of crunchy natty PB. .. that means my meal will be around 3:15 - 3:30 instead of 2:56 .. O well not that much time .. as long as I don't go over 4 hours ..
  I'm doing this because of money. it's $3 for each protein bar .. so buying 6 a week = $18 .. I need to start saving my money for my driver's course , so some stuff in my diet might change around (macros maybe by just a little , cals won't) so I can save some money ..

                  Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
     *post workout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
         Meal 2 - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC
         Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , apple , fishies , celery
                  Meal 4 - protein bar , oats , Sf maple syrup , cinnamon , broccoli , lemon juice
             Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,
        Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea


  Today was one of the best / worst days of my life.
   Best in regards to my training life 
   Worst in regards to my personal life ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> As of Today I am now a member of my first gym


     
Thats GREAT!!!!!! 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> no more have ass craped equipment , no more half ass workouts! I'm soo excited!


Yup. Now we need to see the weight steadily INCREASING!!!!! no more excuses!!! 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> anyways I asked if the guy had a sheet with all the different machines I could take home and he said that when you join you can get free training lessons witht the personal trainers I jsut have to set up an appointment , so I have an appointement tomorrow at 4pm to learn about the different exercises / equipment .. hopefully he'll teach stuff like proper form and everything  god i'm so excited right now! Tomorrow morning is my last day of working out at home!
> Generally that first tranning session is more like an intro session to 'introduce' you to the various equip. You might do a couple of exercises of various equip for a full body. Not really a workout but just take from machine to machine to show you around.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet - *This was my last day for protein bars  I'll be replacing them with a can of tuna , and a TBSP of crunchy natty PB. .. that means my meal will be around 3:15 - 3:30 instead of 2:56 .. O well not that much time .. as long as I don't go over 4 hours ..
> I'm doing this because of money. it's $3 for each protein bar .. so buying 6 a week = $18 .. I need to start saving my money for my driver's course , so some stuff in my diet might change around (macros maybe by just a little , cals won't) so I can save some money ..


Keep the proten bars only as a last min convienance to help when you dont have time to get a meal together.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Best in regards to my training life


  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Worst in regards to my personal life ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats GREAT!!!!!!
> 
> Yup. Now we need to see the weight steadily INCREASING!!!!! no more excuses!!!


 Yupers , I got all the weights I need at my disposal 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Generally that first tranning session is more like an intro session to 'introduce' you to the various equip. You might do a couple of exercises of various equip for a full body. Not really a workout but just take from machine to machine to show you around.


 Well I didn't even think I was gonna do anything .. I thought he was jsut gonna take me around the gym showing me / giving me info on the various equpiment .. well we were both wrong , he wanted me to do an actual workout! UGH!! .. and I had done my chest / tri in the morning .. so  even after I told him that he still wanted me to do a back / bi session .. I'll post it ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Keep the proten bars only as a last min convienance to help when you dont have time to get a meal together.


 ya .. I'll probably buy like maybe once a week just in case .. god knows I coulda used one today.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 22, 2005)

*February 22*

*Training - Am - chest / tri (total time - 45 minutes)
                     Pm - 10 minute warm up on bike , Back / bi  (total time - around 30-40 minutes including bick)


   Chest - 
*_Db flies - _*10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x12 + 1 slow wobbly rep , 1x12 , 1x11
_Incline Db Press - _*30lbs* 1x6 with fairly good form .. not the best but not bad , 1x5 with good form , 1x 4 1/2 
_Db Press - _*30lbs* 1x 5 1/2 with fairly alright form , *25lbs* 1x 9 1/2 , 1x7
_Tricep Extension - _*35lbs* 1x14 , 1x12
_Dips - _1x10 *held at bottom postion for 1 second* +1 explosive rep , 1x11 , 1x9

  Emma's suggestion about pre -fatiguing my chest with the flies worked .. it just made my actual Db press weight suffer .. it was a good workout in terms of stiffness / sorness , but I didn't sweat .. at all , not even close. So I was curious and measured my HR and it was at 150  when it's at 150 and I'm doing cardio I sweat .. but not with weights 

*Back (I'll try and remeber everything ..) - He made me super set everything! there was no rest inbetween anything! not to metnion I think he went overkill on my biceps ..
*_10 minute warm up on bike

   Hyper Extensions - 3x 12
_*Super Seted with
*_BB Curls - *30lbs* 1x12 , *35lbs* 2x12

   Lat Pulldown - _*50lbs* 3x12
*Super Seted with
*_Weird things where I had to sit on a ball and hold some DB by my sides then curl / twist them up to my shoulders - _*15lbs* 3x12

_Row (with the long bar) - _*50lbs* 3x12
*Super Seted with
*_Alternating Hammer Curls - _*20lbs* 1x8 , *15lbs* 1x24 , 2x20

    Most of those weren't taken to failure , I made sure I didn't .. 
  My form was good he said .. but then again he wouldn't comment on anything unless I asked .. he was mostly talking ot other people there , after I asked him he told me for BB curls I should keep feet together and for any bicep work I shouldn't bring my arms fully down past my hips .. keep them at hips so I always have a "peak" in my bicep.
  This workout was VERY tiring , in terms of stamina .. I was sweating like mad , and I was working out in pyjama pants and a sweater  I seriously have issues about being in public with t - shirts .. I felt stupid because I didn't have a towel or anything and I had to keep wiping my sweat off my forehead with my sweater sleeve .. also during my hyper extensions there was a mirror beside me and I felt like my sweater was going up and showing my stomach (which it was a little ..) so I looked over to see how bad it was .. only to find out my Homer Simpson boxers were exposed  o god it was embarrasing as hell .. and my ass looked weird  .. it was surprising cause he could see I had an ass .. I think it's growing  but in a werid way 

    I told him my current routine and he said it sounded like I knew what I was doing (Emma ) , but I still have another session with him tomorrow , I told him I still wanted him to check my form for my exercises , so tomorrow I'll be doing a LIGHT leg workout with like 1 set for each jsut so I know I'm doing squats and lunges correctly ..


*Diet - *Because of the extra workout I added an extra meal .. it was 15 minutes after my workout though , cuase I had to go home and make it up 

                      Meal 1  - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
         *post workout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
             Meal 2 - whey , muesli, natty crunchy Pb , SF maple syrup, CC
             Meal 3 - brown rice , chicken , apple , fishies , celery
    *3 and a half hour nap*
                      Meal 4 - tuna , PB , fishies , oats , cyrstal light
    *2nd post workout* - whey , oats , skim milk , banana
                 Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 ,
            Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1

    New Macros for the day - 
    Calories - 3073
    Fat - 67G (9G sat)
    Carbs - 357  (47g of fibre)
    Protein - 267  too much ..

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea

  I woke up this morning feelign drained .. not enough sleep .. but I still worked out , when I got to school everyone told me how sick I looked .. I felt so sick and liek I was gonna puke everywhere , so I went home at lunch and slept .. after that I was feeling ALOT better .. too bad I woke up at 3:30 which meant I ate , re-washed my hair , did my hair all and made it to my appointment in 30 minutes.
  Tomorrow I'm sleeping in .. not gonna do flexabilty exercise because I'll be doing a LIGHT leg workout later (won't even need PWO) and also because of the extra workout today.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> This workout was VERY tiring , in terms of stamina .. I was sweating like mad ,





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and I was working out in pyjama pants and a sweater  I seriously have issues about being in public with t - shirts .. I felt stupid because I didn't have a towel or anything and I had to keep wiping my sweat off my forehead with my sweater sleeve ...


Dont worry. After a while you wont care too much and comfort wil become a priority. You will end up wearing a t-shirt and gym shorts to the gym and you wont care what anyone thinks.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I woke up this morning feelign drained .. not enough sleep .. but I still worked out , when I got to school everyone told me how sick I looked .. I felt so sick and liek I was gonna puke everywhere , so I went home at lunch and slept .. after that I was feeling ALOT better ..
> .


Remember, you MUST rest. Or your body will demand that you do so. As i have said before, if you exercise with adequate intensity and dont rest, it will catch up with you and you will feel tired and demotivated. As a result your training and everything will began to suffer.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 It was a nice workout , I just wish at the same time I hadn't done it  .. doing a chest / tri in the am then back / bi in the pm ... overtraining!



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry. After a while you wont care too much and comfort wil become a priority. You will end up wearing a t-shirt and gym shorts to the gym and you wont care what anyone thinks.


 Well hopefully there aren't too many people at the gym at 6am tomorrow .. I'll have to play it by ear , but more than likely I'll wear a t-shirt  .. shorts .. hmm probably not , I love my PJ pants 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Remember, you MUST rest. Or your body will demand that you do so. As i have said before, if you exercise with adequate intensity and dont rest, it will catch up with you and you will feel tired and demotivated. As a result your training and everything will began to suffer.


 I'm just finding it so hard to get to bed on time with all my homework and crap .. I know it can be done I jsut nned to put forth more effort , I plan on getting to bed at 9 tonight.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 23, 2005)

*Febuary 23 (P.S. Emma if you get a chnce please can you read this to confirm stuff?)*

*Training - OFF (was suppos to be flexabilty , but with my extra workout yesterday I figured extra sleep would be more benefical.)


* *Diet -*

                      Meal 1  - (7:30am) 4 fishies
           -  (8:15am) -  whey , muesli , natty crunchy PB , CC , SF maple syrup
             Meal 2 - brown rice , tuna , chicken , apple , fishies , celery
             Meal 3 - oats , crystal light , tuna , PB , 
 Meal 4 - banana , skim milk , oats , whey
 Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , skim milk
            Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1 , fishies

 Macros for the day - 
    Calories - 2685
    Fat - 65G (7G sat)
    Carbs - 308G  (42G of fibre)
    Protein - 216G

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea



 Had another appointment at the gym where I got the trainer to go through my routine and explain the form for some of the exercises .. which he went through and kinda skiped most and said "well that's self explanitory .." 
 I also wanted another exercise for my back instead of one arm Db Row , a decline movement for my chest , and another exercise for my legs OTHER than lying leg curls .
  Well instead of one arm Db rows , I'll be doing  *Rhomboid Rows (with the machine). *
  For my chest he suggested a *V - Press* (and also for my triceps instead of doing tricep extensions with the DBs I'll be using the machine as I find the DB's are too hard on my elbows , he also said dips were self explanitory .. but I have no idea where I can do them in the gym )
  Then for my legs he suggested *Hack Squats * I was kinda silent for a second then I was like , no I'm gonna say something so I said "Umm are you sure that Hack squats would be good? I mean .. I got Squats and Spilts squats which both target my quads , but I only have 1 exercise for my Hammies , the reverse lunges , so why would I do another exercise for my quads? would it not be more beneifical to do another exercise for my hammies? And maybe replace the normal squats with the hack squats if you feel those are more benefical .. " then he said "Umm ya , your right" I was thinking okay .. so how do you feel about replacing the squats with the hack , are they more beneifical?? 
 anyways .. he then proceded to show me how to use the Hack Machine and not the regualr squat rack , so I'm guessing he wanted me to do those instead of normal squats ..
 Then I explained Split Squats to him and showed him my form on those , and he said I did them perfectly (and it was so much easier to postion my foot on there bench!!) , just be careful not to use to much weight on them.
 He said I showed good form in reverse lunges , just to make sure my kneww dosen't go past my toes , he also showed my a set of calf raises where I use this board , jsut gotta make sure I can balance on it.
  Then he went right onto my shoulder exercises without suggestion another ham exercise I could do .. .
 So at the end I told him he didn't really tell me another exercise I could od for my hams , so he very hastefully went to a bench layed on it and said "just put a DB inbetween your feet an dcurl you legs up" .. HE WAS JUST SHOWING ME A LYING LEG CURL WITH DB'S! . (they also don't have a glute-ham machine I asked)
 So I don't know .. I jsut felt like he didn't want me there , or didn't wnat to spend time on me cause he probably thinks I'm just one of those kids that is gonna quit quickly.. or he's just a bad Personal Trainer. Either way I'm not going back to him , I'll figure out the equpiment on my own as he obviously dosen't wna to show them to me. I'll search the gym tomorrow mornign to see if I can improvise and do glute ham raises , if not I'll reasearch something tonight for back -up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Tom! 

Ok - quick comment tonight before I fall asleep on my desk (keyboard inprints in my cheek would NOT be pretty tomorrow morning!!) but I will do more detail tomorrow ok??



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - OFF (was suppos to be flexabilty , but with my extra workout yesterday I figured extra sleep would be more benefical.)*


*
 Woo hoo!! 


*


> *Diet -*
> Meal 1  - (7:30am) 4 fishies
> -  (8:15am) -  whey , muesli , natty crunchy PB , CC , SF maple syrup
> Meal 2 - brown rice , tuna , chicken , apple , fishies , celery
> ...


Overall - excellent!! 

YAY for carbies!!  You're damn lucky getting to eat all that yummy food! Take FULL advantage of it!  Damn - now I have a craving for museli, CC, whey, SF syrup and PB!! 



But what is with meal 1 - 4 fishies is not a meal?? 



> Well instead of one arm Db rows , I'll be doing  *Rhomboid Rows (with the machine). *


That would be ok - other things you could do is a t-bar row, horizontal pull up (uses the smith machine), Close-grip chin ups (assisted if need be) or high cable rows (seated cables).

Remember - you will have LOTS of choices now!



> For my chest he suggested a *V - Press* (and also for my triceps instead of doing tricep extensions with the DBs I'll be using the machine as I find the DB's are too hard on my elbows , he also said dips were self explanitory .. but I have no idea where I can do them in the gym )


You could do decline DB flyes or press or decline push ups for chest. For parallel dips there would likely be a set of bars SOMEWHERE (eg: often on the ab chair or you will have an assisted machine somewhere)... 

For triceps there is also tricep push downs, overhead rope extensions, close-grip bench, narrow push ups, bench dips..



> Then for my legs he suggested *Hack Squats * I was kinda silent for a second then I was like , no I'm gonna say something so I said "Umm are you sure that Hack squats would be good? I mean .. I got Squats and Spilts squats which both target my quads , but I only have 1 exercise for my Hammies , the reverse lunges , so why would I do another exercise for my quads? would it not be more beneifical to do another exercise for my hammies? And maybe replace the normal squats with the hack squats if you feel those are more benefical .. " then he said "Umm ya , your right" I was thinking okay .. so how do you feel about replacing the squats with the hack , are they more beneifical??


I think that would be ok - you could rotate them (one week hack, one week squat). Hacks will allow you to build your leg strength (esp. quads) without having to rely on your core strength (which is why you might not be improving with your squats). You can also vary your foot position to target different areas (higher = butt, wide = inside, narrow = outside). Leg press would also be an option.

For your hammies, look into romanian DLs, SLDLs, Split-legged squats, glute-ham raises (you don't need a machine, just do them off the seated calf or the lat pull down by facing the other way and wedging your heels under the knee pads OR use the squat rack, set the safeties to bench height and do them off a bench - just remember to stack on the weights with the seated calf!).  Ummm... There is also seated leg curls, Single legged box step offs, hammie pull thru's...


Argg... Eyes... twitching.... need.... sleep....

I'll think more tomorrow...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It was a nice workout , I just wish at the same time I hadn't done it  .. doing a chest / tri in the am then back / bi in the pm ... overtraining!
> .


Dont worry about that. One day is not overtraining.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Had another appointment at the gym where I got the trainer to go through my routine and explain the form for some of the exercises ..


Dont fuss that you HAVE to do a specific exercise. You wont stick to doing a specific exercise/routine for the rest of your life. So if he has given you a slightly diff routine, give it a try. If you feel it dosent work for you (after giving it reasonable time) you could always change. Besides you will change your routine from time to time.

You can always educate yourself in the meantime. This site has some good explanation as well as a small video to show most exercises. http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/Home.htm

Are you paying for these sessions or are they part of the sign up?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!
> 
> Ok - quick comment tonight before I fall asleep on my desk (keyboard inprints in my cheek would NOT be pretty tomorrow morning!!) but I will do more detail tomorrow ok??


 Thanks Emma!
  mmmm sleep , I need to seriously get that arranged , as the lack of it is starting to affect my life out of the gym as well .. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!


   It was so nice getting a solid 9 hours of sleep! 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Overall - excellent!!
> 
> YAY for carbies!!  You're damn lucky getting to eat all that yummy food! Take FULL advantage of it!  Damn - now I have a craving for museli, CC, whey, SF syrup and PB!!
> 
> ...


 MMMM  carbs , trust me I do take full advantage  I love all the yummy foods I eat! sure it can get filling but meh  I strecthed out my stomach once more and I can do it again  , I just keep shoving down the food!
 As for the fishies .. well I didn't know what to do because in order to get to school on time I would have to wake up at 7:30am in order to shower / hair stuff. but if I ate at 7:30 then the next time I would eat at would be around 11:40 am ... so I thought I could have the 4 fishies to time me over for about 40 minutes untill I ate my actual breakfast .. I take it , it dosen't work that way 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That would be ok - other things you could do is a t-bar row, horizontal pull up (uses the smith machine), Close-grip chin ups (assisted if need be) or high cable rows (seated cables).
> 
> Remember - you will have LOTS of choices now!


  ya all the choices are gonna start confusing me now! I'm gonna have see what most of these machines are and see if there in my gym ..
 I do now I could do the close - grip chin ups , I was looking at this machine and I think it's to do Hanging leg raises (  ) and pull - ups .. then I was also thinking of the Lat pulldown as weel




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could do decline DB flyes or press or decline push ups for chest. For parallel dips there would likely be a set of bars SOMEWHERE (eg: often on the ab chair or you will have an assisted machine somewhere)...


 ya .. I thinking I'm gonna look into something other than the V - Press .. I don't know I jsut didn't like it .. I think it would require too my work for my arms .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For triceps there is also tricep push downs, overhead rope extensions, close-grip bench, narrow push ups, bench dips..


  so those are what those ropes are for! Your triceps .. at the end of my workout my mom came downstairs from the cardio room and was fooling around on all the machines and took this rope and held onto into while doing thise wide stance squat thing , we were the only ones in there , it was great!  




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that would be ok - you could rotate them (one week hack, one week squat). Hacks will allow you to build your leg strength (esp. quads) without having to rely on your core strength (which is why you might not be improving with your squats). You can also vary your foot position to target different areas (higher = butt, wide = inside, narrow = outside). Leg press would also be an option.


 Ok .. gave Hack Squats a try this morning .. OW but not in the right place! My god there was such a pressure on my shoulders! .. it didn't really hit my legs well at all either .. just the shoulders hurt so bad! it's not the mahine like the one .. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Hack+Squat
 I did see a leg press machine there , I also saw leg extension machine ..
 Also I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO WORK A SQUAT CAGE / RACK THINGY! holy crap I spent like 20 minutes this morning trying to figure it out to do calf raises .. it didn't work! there's also a thigh abbductor mahine I saw in there 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For your hammies, look into romanian DLs, SLDLs, Split-legged squats, glute-ham raises (you don't need a machine, just do them off the seated calf or the lat pull down by facing the other way and wedging your heels under the knee pads OR use the squat rack, set the safeties to bench height and do them off a bench - just remember to stack on the weights with the seated calf!). Ummm... There is also seated leg curls, Single legged box step offs, hammie pull thru's...


 oo split squats are for hammies? 
 Hmm well I want to try out glute ham raises .. I just don't understand , I'm not sure if there's a seated calf raise .. there is the Lat pulldown but don't I also need something over my hips . and I take it from what you said abotu teh squat rack your suppos to do the squats INSIDE the squat rack ,  ..
 And also if I can get out of doing lunges  I'd like that very much so!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argg... Eyes... twitching.... need.... sleep....
> 
> I'll think more tomorrow...


 Thanks again Emma! As I'm home from school for the next hour I might be able to look through and make an attempt at some mods to my routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about that. One day is not overtraining.


 ok good!  that's what I was so worried about! But I did love having my chest / back / bi / tri all EXTREMLY sore in one day  it was a task to even pick up my book bag at school!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont fuss that you HAVE to do a specific exercise. You wont stick to doing a specific exercise/routine for the rest of your life. So if he has given you a slightly diff routine, give it a try. If you feel it dosent work for you (after giving it reasonable time) you could always change. Besides you will change your routine from time to time.


 Well he didn't give me a different routine , jsut when I asked like what would be a good decline movement for me chest , he's show me the V - Press .. but just overall  (you ahve to be there) his attention wasn't really there .. he was talking lots of other people , he'd even cut me off if I was talking with him to go over to someone else and have a 5 mintue convo with them while I stood there ..
 Not to mention I watech him spot this guy for a bench press and the guys back came off the bench and arched to a crazy amount  I was jsut think umm aren't you gonna tell him keep his back FLAT , so then the PT goes , Remeber keep those hips on the bench .. but the guy didn't , he continued to arch his back alot .. and the PT didn't say anything .. I don't know jsut kinda set me off the wrong way. As there's no one there in the morning (or there wasn't this mornign) tomorrow I'll be looking around the gym on my own and checking out all the different machines to see what we have. I kinda did that this morning.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can always educate yourself in the meantime. This site has some good explanation as well as a small video to show most exercises. http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/Home.htm


 Thank you! I was looking for another website other than bodybuilding.com too! 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you paying for these sessions or are they part of the sign up?


 Part of the sign up .. thank god , but I'm not going back to him .. If I do it'll be to find out how mucht he bars weigh and how to work the squat rack ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well he didn't give me a different routine , jsut when I asked like what would be a good decline movement for me chest , he's show me the V - Press .. but just overall  (you ahve to be there) his attention wasn't really there .. he was talking lots of other people , he'd even cut me off if I was talking with him to go over to someone else and have a 5 mintue convo with them while I stood there ....


hmm.. sounds like this guy dosent care.  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thank you! I was looking for another website other than bodybuilding.com too! ..


You are welcome 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Part of the sign up .. thank god , but I'm not going back to him .. ..


If you do have a few sessions left as part of the sign up, try and find out when he is NOT there and sign up for that time. Hopefully you will get a better trainer. Just say you can only come in at (pick a time when he is not around) such a time, if you are able to.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> If I do it'll be to find out how mucht he bars weigh and how to work the squat rack ..


Just dont think you are invincible and leave out the saftey bars/pins.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> hmm.. sounds like this guy dosent care.


 ya .. either that or he jsut thinks i'm one of those kinny kids that comes in for like a month and then am jsut gonna give up or something .. so he couldn't be bothered to waste his time on me or something ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you do have a few sessions left as part of the sign up, try and find out when he is NOT there and sign up for that time. Hopefully you will get a better trainer. Just say you can only come in at (pick a time when he is not around) such a time, if you are able to.


 Actually I have as many sessions as I want .. I can go as many times as I want jsut have to tell him I'll be coming in the the day before.
 Alos he's the ONLY personal trainer at the gym .. jsut my luck eh ?




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Just dont think you are invincible and leave out the saftey bars/pins.


  I think I used the safety pins as the actual rack  ..
 ok are you suppos to stand inside the rack or outside?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya .. either that or he jsut thinks i'm one of those kinny kids that comes in for like a month and then am jsut gonna give up or something .. so he couldn't be bothered to waste his time on me or something ..


 Thats exactly what i was thinking that he was maybe thinking, coz he has probably seen plenty of those 'waste of time' kids come and go. But we know thats not true in your case. After a while when he sees your dedication and that your body is 'going places', he will probably be impressed.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Actually I have as many sessions as I want .. I can go as many times as I want jsut have to tell him I'll be coming in the the day before.


Oh wow.. normally here they give 1 free intro session. If you want more, you have to pay for it like ~$50 for 1hr session or a bit less if you book a series of sessions. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Alos he's the ONLY personal trainer at the gym .. jsut my luck eh ?


   tough luck there.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think I used the safety pins as the actual rack  ..
> ok are you suppos to stand inside the rack or outside?


Outside for the stupid/foolish or very exerienced, inside for the wise and careful. Again, DONT FORGET THE CATCH PINS.

Squat - Olympic


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

oop! thats one big-ass pic.. didnt realise that!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what i was thinking that he was maybe thinking, coz he has probably seen plenty of those 'waste of time' kids come and go. But we know thats not true in your case. After a while when he sees your dedication and that your body is 'going places', he will probably be impressed.


 Well even after I build up my body , and if he's then willing to help / pay attention to me I won't want. I don't want someone who was so .. ignorant as him to help me. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Oh wow.. normally here they give 1 free intro session. If you want more, you have to pay for it like ~$50 for 1hr session or a bit less if you book a series of sessions.


  but you forgot I live in a small half ass crap town with crap ass PT's 







			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Outside for the stupid/foolish or very exerienced, inside


  ok I think I was doing it right ..I origanly started to use the safety bar to hold the bar on the OUTSIDE of the rack  but after loading 70lbs on it I realized that the bar was about to roll off as there was nothing holding it in place ..  so I changed the bar / pins around , but was still on the ouside  I know now , thanks!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> oop! thats one big-ass pic.. didnt realise that!


  O well the bigger the better (don't twist that   ) I still had to squint to see where the safety pins where and how they were postioned .. the ones at our gym aren't like that ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know now , thanks!


Cool


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O well the bigger the better (don't twist that   )


 The bigger(ass) the better????!!!!!!! why? coz there is 'more cushin for the pushin'!!!  sorry, couldnt resist that one.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I still had to squint to see where the safety pins where and how they were postioned .. the ones at our gym aren't like that ..


Yet it is kinda hard to see the pins the that pic. there is one right in front of his nose. They are placed on the inside at a point just below shoulder level. The bars at a point just below the point where you are going down wether it is above parallel, parallel or below parallel.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2005)

Tom - glute ham raises using the lat pull down:
http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=177


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> The bigger(ass) the better????!!!!!!! why? coz there is 'more cushin for the pushin'!!!  sorry, couldnt resist that one.


  I had that one coming  I knew you were gonna twist , but I was too lazy to chose different words




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yet it is kinda hard to see the pins the that pic. there is one right in front of his nose. They are placed on the inside at a point just below shoulder level. The bars at a point just below the point where you are going down wether it is above parallel, parallel or below parallel.


 Thanks again , now I know how to acutally use one .. seriously you should have seen me there I spent literally 20 minutes trying to figure it out before I gave up


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - glute ham raises using the lat pull down:
> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=177


 thanks Emma 
 Should I use my hands like he does in the video , how he touches the ground?


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay went through some sites and came out with this , mostly the same a few changes -
*
 Back / Bi : *Don't want to try any pullups or anythign like that just yet , as I don't have alot of arm strength.


T Bar Row OR Rhombois Row (using the long bar) , have to see if the gym have a T bar mahcine - 4 sets ( 1 w/u , 3 w/ 4-6 reps)   
Wide grip Lat pulldown - 3 sets (6-10 reps)   
Hyperextensions - 3 sets (12 reps?? )   
BB Curl - 3 sets (6-10 reps)   
Alternating Hammer Curls - 3 sets (5-7 reps per arm) 
 *Chest / Tri :  *Gonna try dips out , but not sure how it will go with my arm strength ..


Db flies - 4 sets (1 w/u , 3 w/ 8-12 reps)   
Incline DB press - (4-6 reps)   
Dips - 3 sets (failure) OR if dips aren't working Decline Db press (6-8 reps)   
Cable Rope overhead tri. ext. OR Tricep cable extension - 2 sets (6-10 reps)   
Bench Dips - 3 sets (failure) 
 *Legs: *Wasn't sure if I should have two different workout here and alternate each week , 1 week emphazining on outter / inner thighs.


Squats - 4 sets (1w/u , 3 w/ 6-8 reps) For the first week then second week alternate with Leg Press - 4 sets (1w/u , 3 w/ 4-6reps)   
Spilt Squats - 2 sets (4-6 reps / side 2x per set)   
Reverse Lunges - 2 sets (6-8 reps each leg)   
Glute - Ham Raise - 2 sets (failure)   
Calf Raises - 4 sets (6,10,12,15) or seated calf raise (if the machine is at the gym) 
 *Shoulders: *Kept this as it is


Seated DB Press - 4sets (1 w/u , 3 w/ 4-6 reps)   
Push Press - 3 sets (8-12 reps)   
Bent Over Reverse Flys - 3 sets (8-12 reps) 
 
 Okay how does this look? just some minor adjustments ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 24, 2005)

*Feb 24*

*Training - Legs +Abs
  Legs - 
*_hack Squats - _*90lbs* 1x12 , *110lbs* 1x8 , *120lbs* 1x7 1/2 , 1x8 (these were clsoe to failure , but my shoulders hurt too bad)
_Split Squats -  _*60lbs* 1x6L 1x8R , 1x7L , 1x7R (horrible set , legs kepts falling off bench , and wasn't enough weight .. ) *rest* *75lbs* 1x4 leg fell 2 L , 1x6 R , 1x6L , 1x6R (alot better set , really hit my legs)
_Reverse Lunges - _*30lbs* 1x16 , *35lbs* 1x12 (these were .. alright .. first time trying them , gotta get sue to the feeling)
_Lying leg curl on a decline - _*40lbs* 1x8 (REALLY bad form , this machine felt alot different than mine , no reps went to my but) , *30lbs* 1x13 (good form) , *40lbs* 1x7 got to failure , couldn't touch but with the thing)
_Calf Raises -  _I don't know how much the bar wieghs .. so this is jsut the weight I put on the bar - *90lbs* 1x9 , *85lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 2x16

*Abs - *
_Saxon Bends - _*10lbs* 2x10
_Weird thing at gym for abs .. you layed down on it hooked heels under something and brought head and knees to chest - _*10lbs* 1x15 , 1x20
_Prone Pike - _1x8 , 1x15 , 1x13

 HORRIBLE WORKOUT! urg .. not sore at all , way too much rest inbetween sets / exercises trying to figure everything out! .. urg  I'm not sore at all. Not to mention I had no music! it was jsut horrilbe.
*Diet -*

                        Meal 1  - whey , oats , banana , skim milk
  *post workout* whey , muelsi , banana , skim milk 
                Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup
  *3 and a half hour nap*
               Meal 3 (this meal was 5 hours apart) - Brown Rice , Chicken , apple , fishies , celery
   Meal 4 (this meal was 1 and a half hour apart) -oats , tuna , Pb , fishies
   Meal 5- CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , broccoli , Veggie sauce
              Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1 , 

   Macros for the day - 
      Calories - 2705
      Fat - 61G (8G sat)
      Carbs - 313G  (45G of fibre)
      Protein - 230G

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 and a half hours .. ( 11 including nap)



 I woke up this morning feeling fine .. went to gym , did the shit ass workout , then I got home got in the shower and did some stomach vacuums and started feeling .. weakish .. went downstairs ot dry my hair and started see white spots , then I got a HUGE headache , it hurt soo much , so damn much. Decided to go to school anyways got there .. and within 20 minutes I was home again , my headache hurt so much .. I was about to throw up , I though water would help but all it did was make me worse , if I had of stayed I would have thrown up , so I went home and slept for 3 and a half hours , woke up and was feeling perfect again .. I don't know maybe I should head to a doctors .. this has been happening lately.. stress headaches


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay how does this look? just some minor adjustments ..


i'll let Emma give you feedback on the routine, but to you propose a 4 days wo wiith shoulders on their own day??!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> so I went home and slept for 3 and a half hours , woke up and was feeling perfect again ..


I'll say it again... *if you dont rest adequately, your body will demand it.*And if you continue ignoring it, you are asking for trouble. You will need to structure your days and get strict with the routine if you want to avoid feeling a bit 'off'. Occasionally you could get away with a bit of less rest, but mostly you should try avoid that. Your body will send you singals if you dont. You need to figure out how much rest works for you. Just because someone says they can get away with 6hrs sleep, dosent mean you can as well.

Adequate diet counts, but you are good with your diet. Since you wo in the morning, dont forget you have probably not eaten much before getting started. Post the time you wake up, eat and train along with your diet.

If you cant fit in a lot of wo's into your days, then do a simpler one. 3days/week - legs push pull, as i have suggested before. When you have the time (summer holidays) you could consider a more intense wo, like 3x/week full body wo. Look into CowPimp's journal. He has just started such a wo. You could see how he is doing and when  summer comes along and you have more time, you could give it a try.

Here is a routine he suggested to a newbie http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=933434&postcount=4


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> thanks Emma
> Should I use my hands like he does in the video , how he touches the ground?


You will probably need to (esp at first). These are hard!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2005)

Right m' boy - time for a talking to! 

You get yourself HEALTHY!!!  Those headaches/spells are NOT GOOD!! You have been showing these signs for a while now and it is major cause for concern.

You better make sure you are sleeping enough, drinking enough water and allowing yourself to UNWIND and DE-STRESS each week! Consider getting yourself a back/shoulder/neck deep muscle massage (done by a TRAINED professional)once ever fortnight to relieve the tension in your neck and shoulders. Have a few hot baths in epsem salts or have a sauna (make sure you DRINK enough to compensate for the dehydration) as well.

Give it a few weeks but IF THE HEADACHES/SPELLS CONTINUE GO AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR! I mean it boy! That is DANGEROUS stuff.


I tend to agree with BulkmeUp - you might want to simplifying things for a while. You need to focus on INTENSITY and allow yourself to recover correctly between your sessions. If you don't all that happens is your cortisol sky rockets and your body composition suffers (stress = higher % of BF!).

So:


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Back / Bi : *Don't want to try any pullups or anythign like that just yet , as I don't have alot of arm strength.
> 
> 
> T Bar Row OR Rhombois Row (using the long bar) , have to see if the gym have a T bar mahcine - 4 sets ( 1 w/u , 3 w/ 4-6 reps)
> ...




Looking good - I would suggest keeping your t-bars closer to 6 reps (as apposed to 4). Lat pulls closer to 10 reps.

Instead of hypers you could also do reverse hypers or pull thru's. Deadlifts would also be an option. 3 sets of 10-12 would be fine.

Bicep work looks good. Keep your hammer curls closer to 8 reps.




> *Chest / Tri :  *Gonna try dips out , but not sure how it will go with my arm strength ..
> 
> Db flies - 4 sets (1 w/u , 3 w/ 8-12 reps)
> Incline DB press - (4-6 reps)
> ...




Looks good.  I would do 3 sets of your incline DB press and keep reps closer to 6.

Decline DBs keep closer to 8 to 10.




> *Legs: *Wasn't sure if I should have two different workout here and alternate each week , 1 week emphazining on outter / inner thighs.
> 
> 
> Squats - 4 sets (1w/u , 3 w/ 6-8 reps) For the first week then second week alternate with Leg Press - 4 sets (1w/u , 3 w/ 4-6reps)
> ...




As you are still getting your core strength up stick with a lighter weight for your squats and go closer to the 8 reps. Alternating may be a good idea.

Don't do both split squats and reverse lunges. Do one or the other then add in one more exercise instead - such as a hack squat (you can alter feet position each set to hit different aspects of your leg).

Otherwise it looks good.




> *Shoulders: *Kept this as it is
> 
> 
> Seated DB Press - 4sets (1 w/u , 3 w/ 4-6 reps)
> ...


This is good. Consider adding this onto one of your other days so you can give yourself more rest between weights workouts.

eg:
Mon - Back/Bi
Tues - Cardio/abs/stretching
Wed - Shoulders/Chest/Tri
Thurs -  REST
Fri - Legs
Sat - Cardio/abs
Sun - REST

Or 
Mon - Back/shoulders/Bi
Tues - Stretching/abs
Wed - Chest/Tri and Cardio
Thurs -  REST
Fri - Legs
Sat - Cardio/abs
Sun - REST


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2005)

*Feb 25*

*Training - Shoulders and Cardio 
Shoulders - 

*_Seated DB Press -  _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x5 1/4 , 1x4 , 1x4
_Push Press -  _*35lbs* 1x17 , coulda done more .. , *40lbs* 1x16 , *50lbs* 1x 9 1/2
_Bent Over Flys with head on bench -  _*10lbs* 1x9 1/2 , 1x8 then form gave out
_Bent over flys -  _*10lbs* 1x 9 1/2 with GREAT form

*Cardio - *10 minutes of almost as intense as HIIT on the bike ..

 Ok ... ify workout yesterday .. the seated Db Press's went great .. the push presses however .. I have myself as doing 11 1/2 reps with 35lbs last week , so either A) Because I'm in a gym , a wizard has given me magical strength   or B) my BB at home weighs more than I thought it did.
 I'm gonna go with B , so that means I was wrong and my BB dosen't weigh 15 lbs , it must weigh around 30lbs .. which means all my stuff with squats and spilt squats (which would explain why I could do 75lbs at the gym and 60 here ) is up by 15lbs.
 So because of the push press screw up and I was running late so I couldn't do extra sets , if was an alright workout. Although my legs were a little sore from my leg day the other day , and when I went on the bike my legs were on fire , espically my glutes  , I oculdn't walk straight after I got off it  and they hurt for the rest of the day.



*Diet -*

                         Meal 1  - whey , oats , banana , skim milk
   *post workout* whey , muelsi , banana , skim milk 
                 Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup
                Meal 3  - Brown Rice , Chicken , apple , fishies , celery
    Meal 4  -oats , tuna , Pb , fishies
    Meal 5  - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , broccoli , Veggie sauce
               Meal 6 - CC , almond butter, fiber 1 , 

    Macros for the day - 
       Calories - 2705
       Fat - 61G (8G sat)
       Carbs - 313G  (45G of fibre)
       Protein - 230G

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *9 hours .. of really bad sleep , kept tossing and turning all night , it sucks becasue either I don't get enough sleep , or I get plenty of sleep , just it's really bad quality of sleep , unless it's on the weekends of course , then I get damn good sleep! 



Yesterday , I was fine no headaches or anything. Got to school , did a math test I missed , and had a pretty boring day. Had to work etc. but then my friend came over at 9pm and that was fun , kept throwing stuff at each other .. which reminds me I need to now clean up my room


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i'll let Emma give you feedback on the routine, but to you propose a 4 days wo wiith shoulders on their own day??!!


  Yup this is what I've been doing 
 Sun - Back / Bi
 Mon - Cardio + Abs
 Tues - Chest / Tri
 Wed - Flexability
 Thurs - Legs + abs
 Fir - Shoulders + cardio
 Sat - OFF


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'll say it again... *if you dont rest adequately, your body will demand it.*And if you continue ignoring it, you are asking for trouble. You will need to structure your days and get strict with the routine if you want to avoid feeling a bit 'off'. Occasionally you could get away with a bit of less rest, but mostly you should try avoid that. Your body will send you singals if you dont. You need to figure out how much rest works for you. Just because someone says they can get away with 6hrs sleep, dosent mean you can as well.


 For the last half a year I was able to get away with it , but now like your saying it's catching up with me .. I think.
 I've been looking back as to why one day I'll get these headaches and the others I won't just tired .. and there is a difference. The day before I have my headaches , I'll take a Multi-Vitamin in the Am and right before bed , and the days I don't get a headache I only take one in the AM .. could this be significant? Also I like witht eh semester of school and having all my major classes in one term , work , whats going on in my personal life revolving around parents / friends , trying to save up money for my driver's course that in less than a month and trying to manage all my money for grocery's , now a gym mebership etc. is kinda stressing me out .. and even when I do get a good amount of sleep , it's not good quality , I can only get a good night's sleep if it's a Fri or Sat night .. knowing I don't have school the next day .. 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Adequate diet counts, but you are good with your diet. Since you wo in the morning, dont forget you have probably not eaten much before getting started. Post the time you wake up, eat and train along with your diet.


 Well some days it'll vary .. depending on when I wake up
*Pre workout* - 4:30am - 6:15am  depend if my alarm clock wakes me up
*workout - *6 - 6:30am
*PWO -  *7:00 - 7:30am
*Meal 2 - *8:15am - 8:30am
*Meal 3 - *around 11:40am
*Meal 4 - *around 3:15 - 3:30 pm
*Meal 5 -  *5 - 6 :30 PM
*Meal 6 - *8 - 10 Pm





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you cant fit in a lot of wo's into your days, then do a simpler one. 3days/week - legs push pull, as i have suggested before. When you have the time (summer holidays) you could consider a more intense wo, like 3x/week full body wo. Look into CowPimp's journal. He has just started such a wo. You could see how he is doing and when summer comes along and you have more time, you could give it a try.


 I can fit alot of workout's into my days .. espically since I do them in the mornings , it dosen't interfer with anything in my days. I just wouldn't be able to do any type of workout that would be an hour and 30 minutes + too much time for me in the morning ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Here is a routine he suggested to a newbie http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=933434&postcount=4


 O thanks .. I can use that , if my mom is serious about wanting to weight train , so told me she might start , and I told her she jsut needs to tell me and I can get a routine.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Right m' boy - time for a talking to!
> 
> You get yourself HEALTHY!!! Those headaches/spells are NOT GOOD!! You have been showing these signs for a while now and it is major cause for concern.


 I know .. I was talking to my rents about it , if they continue I'm going up to a doctor.
 I was thinking about why some days I'll get them , others I'm just lethargic and tired , and well on the night before my headaches I was taking an extra multi mineral / vitamin , somethign I jsut recently started doing .. I would take one in the AM and one right before bed , if I would remeber and the days would follow up witht he headache , that jsut occured to me , but I don' tthink an extra multi mineral / vitamin could do that could it?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You better make sure you are sleeping enough, drinking enough water and allowing yourself to UNWIND and DE-STRESS each week! Consider getting yourself a back/shoulder/neck deep muscle massage (done by a TRAINED professional)once ever fortnight to relieve the tension in your neck and shoulders. Have a few hot baths in epsem salts or have a sauna (make sure you DRINK enough to compensate for the dehydration) as well.


 I think it's mostly stress that's doing it to me .. with everything that's happening with my school / personal / finanical life right now ..
 The only days I get to de-stress is on Saturdays , when I can go hang out with my friends. I was actually told the other day all my diet stuff "ruins" everything because I couldn't get to together with all my friends at this party thing because my last meal is at around 9PM .. 
 Anyways .. the massage sounds nice .. but it sounds expensive  , sauana is at the gyms .. but I owuldn't have enough time to use it in the mornings and I couldn't go back later at night to use it because it would interfer with homework and such and besides .. it's a small unisex sauna that's cramped up .. and if other people were in there it would be akward..
 The baths sound nice and those I can do , I'll go get some salt tonight. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Give it a few weeks but IF THE HEADACHES/SPELLS CONTINUE GO AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR! I mean it boy! That is DANGEROUS stuff.


 :nod:




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with BulkmeUp - you might want to simplifying things for a while. You need to focus on INTENSITY and allow yourself to recover correctly between your sessions. If you don't all that happens is your cortisol sky rockets and your body composition suffers (stress = higher % of BF!).


 My problem is , is that I can never get intensity from my workout , and I don't know why! it pisses me off to no extent! I can get intensity if 
 - I super set stuff
 - Or have short rest periods inbetween sets .. but then that affects the weight I can use.
 - Usually split squats on a leg day 

 Like yesterday's shoulder workout , I kept all rest to what they should be but I still wasn't sweating , I took everything to failure (except that one set in the push press) but still not even a sign of sweat .. 
 Would I be able to start super seting some of my work?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So:
> 
> Looking good - I would suggest keeping your t-bars closer to 6 reps (as apposed to 4). Lat pulls closer to 10 reps.
> 
> ...


 I think I'll stick to hypers , I'll look into reverse ..
 They hypers really hit my back where I wanted them to.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I would do 3 sets of your incline DB press and keep reps closer to 6.
> 
> Decline DBs keep closer to 8 to 10.


 Opps  forgot to put in the 3 sets there
 I'm just a little scared to try Decline work  hopefully dips work though.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> As you are still getting your core strength up stick with a lighter weight for your squats and go closer to the 8 reps. Alternating may be a good idea.


 Ok .. I'm anxious to try out the leg press machine 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't do both split squats and reverse lunges. Do one or the other then add in one more exercise instead - such as a hack squat (you can alter feet position each set to hit different aspects of your leg).


   hmm .. reverse lunges , or spilt squats .. I love spilt squats so much! they really get my legs .. but it would be more beneifical if I took the spilt squats out and sucked up the pain in my shoudlers and do hack squats wouldn't it? .. Unless Split's work my hammies more than I think , in which case I'd rather keep the spilt and take out revers lunges for hack squats ..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is good. Consider adding this onto one of your other days so you can give yourself more rest between weights workouts.
> 
> eg:
> Mon - Back/Bi
> ...


 I was actually thinking of this eariler as Mom said Fri are really hard for her to wake up in the morning as she work till 11 on Thurs. ...
 But .. unless I want to move my rest of Sat to Sun it wouldn't work .. I enjoy having my rest day on Sat as I can hang out with my friends (that's usually when everything happens anyways) and Sun I work , and mom said theres no way in hell she's going ot the gym on Sat's ..and on Sun's she won't take me to the gym untill 6 pm .. and I work from 2 - 6 pm  .. so that might take away the intensity of my workouts .. I could always wake up and wake to the gym and back .. but that would mean people staring at me and me havein to walk 30 minutes (one way , so an hour in total) in the freezing cold .. *sigh*
 So I think it'd be best if I kept shoulders / cardio on Fri .. and now I have to figure out what to do for Sun , and hwo to re - arrange my diet to compensate it.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 26, 2005)

*Weight / diet thoughts*

*Weight is 135lbs* which means I gained 1.5 pounds this week ..
 Why am I gaining weight so fast?
 I mean I was eating 2500 calories WITHOUT cheats and didn't gain anything .. bumped food up to 2700 calories WITH cheats and now I gain 1 - 1.5 pounds a week , which means the majority of my cals are coming from my cheats which can't be good ..
 Not to mention about 3 days after my cheats I'm "cramped" up and it's very uncomfortable , also when trying ot eat my normal foods again it gets hard as there's plenty of time I almost vomit eveything back up , and i"m bloated to hell .. then come Sat my stomach's fine and acutally .. flatish in the morning .. so I guess I'm really gonna have to cut back on my cheats .. ALOT . I gotta straighen up here , I can still eat 1 piece of pizza and be social , compared to if I eat 4 pieces of pizza , there's no difference  .. ARG! I just feel like screaming sometimes


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The day before I have my headaches , I'll take a Multi-Vitamin in the Am and right before bed , and the days I don't get a headache I only take one in the AM .. could this be significant? .


Why are you taking one at night as well? If those are exercise days. I read somewhere that it is recommended to take the second one along with your pwo shake. I have recently started doing that.

Anyway, give it a week without the second one and see if that makes a diff.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. and even when I do get a good amount of sleep , it's not good quality , I can only get a good night's sleep if it's a Fri or Sat night .. knowing I don't have school the next day ...


We all have those ups and downs with sleep patterns. The trick is to go to bed and get up at the same time everyday, including weekends. Even then, somtimes sleep can be a bit disturbed. I find a vit pill kinda peps me up a bit as compared to days when i forget to take it. Maybe it is just a placebo effect, but try without the nightime pill and see if it makes a diff. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well some days it'll vary .. depending on when I wake up
> *Pre workout* - 4:30am - 6:15am  depend if my alarm clock wakes me up
> *workout - *6 - 6:30am
> *PWO -  *7:00 - 7:30am
> ...


Your last meal should be about 30-45mins before bedtime. Eating too close to bedtime or working on the computer before going to bed prevents me from falling asleep .

So, If your last meal is at 8pm. Then you would get into bed at ~8:45-9pm. Given a little time to fall asleep, 8h should wake you up at ~5:30-6am.

However last meal at 10pm, getting into bed at ~11pm. you should be waking at ~7am. If you are able to be alert with 7-7.5h sleep then maybe thinks work for you. But if you cant, then you need to work in a better sleep pattern.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can fit alot of workout's into my days .. espically since I do them in the mornings , it dosen't interfer with anything in my days. I just wouldn't be able to do any type of workout that would be an hour and 30 minutes + too much time for me in the morning ...


But can you fit adequate rest into your day as well? am not asking to fit in more of a wo. Just look and see if you can fit in the rest of the stuff you need to do as well into the day. like homework..etc.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O thanks .. I can use that , if my mom is serious about wanting to weight train , so told me she might start , and I told her she jsut needs to tell me and I can get a routine.


If it is for you mom, you might want to run it by Emma first. A full body wo is quite intense and requires a good rest period. Besides if she hasnt trained on a while. dont push her too much. She might get quickly demotivated and fed up with the whole thing. Start her slowly and gradually ramp things up.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Weight is 135lbs* which means I gained 1.5 pounds this week ..
> Why am I gaining weight so fast?
> I mean I was eating 2500 calories WITHOUT cheats and didn't gain anything .. bumped food up to 2700 calories WITH cheats and now I gain 1 - 1.5 pounds a week , which means the majority of my cals are coming from my cheats which can't be good ..
> Not to mention about 3 days after my cheats I'm "cramped" up and it's very uncomfortable , also when trying ot eat my normal foods again it gets hard as there's plenty of time I almost vomit eveything back up , and i"m bloated to hell .. then come Sat my stomach's fine and acutally .. flatish in the morning .. so I guess I'm really gonna have to cut back on my cheats .. ALOT . I gotta straighen up here , I can still eat 1 piece of pizza and be social , compared to if I eat 4 pieces of pizza , there's no difference  .. ARG! I just feel like screaming sometimes



Isn't this the rate you wanted to gain at? 1.5 means it's not fat.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why are you taking one at night as well? If those are exercise days. I read somewhere that it is recommended to take the second one along with your pwo shake. I have recently started doing that.
> 
> Anyway, give it a week without the second one and see if that makes a diff.


 Ohh I always thought you were suppos to take one in the AM and then in the PM before bed because of the amount of water we drink can sometimes flush out some of the minerals or vitamins or something .. anyways I'll just stop taking the second one , I'll just stick to one before bed.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> We all have those ups and downs with sleep patterns. The trick is to go to bed and get up at the same time everyday, including weekends. Even then, somtimes sleep can be a bit disturbed. I find a vit pill kinda peps me up a bit as compared to days when i forget to take it. Maybe it is just a placebo effect, but try without the nightime pill and see if it makes a diff.


 I never find it does anything like that when I take my vit pills .. nothing 
 Oo shouldn't be takign them in Pm?  ok I'll take it in the Am 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Your last meal should be about 30-45mins before bedtime. Eating too close to bedtime or working on the computer before going to bed prevents me from falling asleep .
> 
> So, If your last meal is at 8pm. Then you would get into bed at ~8:45-9pm. Given a little time to fall asleep, 8h should wake you up at ~5:30-6am.
> 
> However last meal at 10pm, getting into bed at ~11pm. you should be waking at ~7am. If you are able to be alert with 7-7.5h sleep then maybe thinks work for you. But if you cant, then you need to work in a better sleep pattern.


 Well somenight I'll eat my last meal then wait 30 minutes - 1 hour before bed , other I'll eat and hten go straight to bed. It all depends on when I eat as somenights are good (in bed at 8pm) others when I have homework aren't (bed at 10) my sleep ranges mostly between 5 and a half hours to 9 hours .. then on weekend I'll sleep for like 11 hours.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> But can you fit adequate rest into your day as well? am not asking to fit in more of a wo. Just look and see if you can fit in the rest


 Well see my day will go like this
 Wake up at 4:30am - 6:00 (depends on if my alarm clock wakes me up  )
 In gym at 6 - 6:30am 
 Out by 7:30 ish
 School at 8:30am
 Home at 3:15pm 
 Might have to work from 4 - 8pm if not working , I'll usually study / do homework , or call a friend or prep some of my meals , or go to the gym (like I've been doing lately .. just to learn some stuff) , or come on here and research stuff.
 So really my rest depends on what I'm doing that day / when I get up in the mornings (sometimes I'll jsut wake up at 4:00 am and can't get back to bed  ) So if I switched to a 3 day spilt , I'd have to go through everything , re - arrange stuff , change exercises , chose my rest days wells as I always want Sat as a rest day etc. I'm gonna stick with my routine for a little .. I just need some time to ease into it.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If it is for you mom, you might want to run it by Emma first. A full body wo is quite intense and requires a good rest period. Besides if she hasnt trained on a while. dont push her too much. She might get quickly demotivated and fed up with the whole thing. Start her slowly and gradually ramp things up.


  the big word is IF .. somehow I doubt it VERY much if she'll start weights .. she's a cardio bunny and she believe she'll "tone" up by doing cardio .. o well the routine is good ot have anyways just incase I'm wrong.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Isn't this the rate you wanted to gain at? 1.5 means it's not fat.


  OMG jaim where have you been! I missed ya!   visit more often.

 I know that gainign 1.5 pound dosne't NESSACARILY mean it's fat .. but theres a good chance SOME of it was fat , espically since a large sum of the calories that made me gain this weight was "bad" calories. I wouldn't be so upset (kinda .. I'm not really) if all my claories had of been from "good" ones , you know? But no point in dweeling in the past , I'm not noticing fat gain .. some days my stomach is actually really flat  so I'm going with the flow


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2005)

*Feburuary 26*

*Training - OFF*
*Diet -*

                            Meal 1 (9am)  - whey , muesli , PB , Sf maple syrup , CC ~roughly 500 calories~
                    Meal 2 (12:30pm) - 6" chicken bacon melt with some extra cheese / some lettuce. ~roughly 400 calories~
                   Meal 3 (3:30pm)  - CC , cinnamon , stevia , broccoli , fishies , chicken , fiber 1 ~ roughly 200 calories~
       Meal 4 (7:15pm)  -Chicken strips and fries , ketchup (didn't have my atkins ketchup on hand ) ~ roughly 600 calories~
       Meal 5 (9:20pm)  - Kit - Kat peanute butter bar ~ roughly 300 calories~
 Meal 6 (10:30pm) - 4 pieces of an pepporni / cheese 18 " pizza , 1 sip of red bull energy drink (this gave me a few chest pains ) ~ roughly 450 calories ~
   Meal 7 (2:00am) - some ice cream sundae ~ roughly 200 calories ~
   Meal 8 (4:00am ) - 1 bite of an A&W mozza burger ~roughly 50 calories ~

  Estimated calories for the day - *2700*  right on the money  I know that was lame
 For some reason I didn't want to eat like anything today .. but as the day progressed and I realized that I wasn't going home so I couldn't eat some of my food , I had better start eating lots of junk food or my calories for the day would have been like around 2000 which wouldn't be good .
   I've decided to roughly count my calories for these days and to make sure I don't go past 3000. 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *3 cups of coffe (50 ml of unsweetned soy milk in each) , 1 can and 1 bottle of diet pepsi
*Sleep - *10 hours



  Ok today was fucking FUN FUN FUN!!  seriously such a damn great night. God I did so much .. so much walking umm okay day started with me and Diane going to drop off her resumes at the mall and eating at subways , went back to my house watched cellular , got in this huge hair product fight , was spraying dog calogne on each other , stabing each other in the ass with butter knifes etc. really fun. Then we had to get a shower cuase we stinked , then we were heading to the hockey game with Mike , Sarah , Kristy , Corey. So we met all them , and kristy brought like 5 of her friends , and that was fun .. Sarah is really loud to say the least and we ended up getting in a fight witht he huge group of kids that were 7 years old .. literally. then start calling us sluts , adn told us to suck cock and everything  but it was funny .. so then Dan and Brendon showed up and we hung out with them , then afterwards me , Dan , Diane , Kristy , Scott , Brendan , Mike and some of Scotts firneds went to Bambino's for pizza where I got in a arm wrestling match with Dan who's like almost twice my size , we were expecting for me to lose instantly but surprisingly I put up a really good fight  they called me a strong little fucker after that  .. although at one point some people had to look away as my wrist are so small compared to my forearms , and my forearm just like grewhugely and all my veins poped in my arm and it looked like my wrist was about to snap off .. it was gross   , then after that me Mike , Scott and Brendon went back to Dan's house to play some Halo 2 .. which ended up going on untill 4 am , so we didn't have ways hom eso we stayed the night .. I was freaking out about what I was gonna have for breakfas the next morning though , but that was solved.
   Anyways it was so damn fun!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2005)

*Feb 27*

*Training - Back / Bi - total time 35 - 40 minutes 

*_Rhombois Row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *60lbs* 1x11 3/4 , *70lbs* 1x8 3/4 , *80lbs* 1x 4 3/4
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*60lbs* 1x15 , *70lbs* 1x 9 1/2 , 1x 8 1/2

_Hyperextensions  _- 2x12 , 1x7 ( my lower back was sooo sore!!  )
_*super seted with
*BB Curls -  _*40lbs* 1x11 , 1x8 , 1x 6 1/2 (my lower back was hurting so much from the extensions during these , it kind of interfered .. but I didn't let it comporise form , or going to failure , it was just .. anoyying I suppos .. but I loved the feeling at the same time  )

_Alternating Hammer Curls - _*25lbs* 1x0 (omg I looked like such an idiot at the gym when this happened  ), *20lbs* 1x 7 1/2 per arm , 1x 4 1/4 per arm
*Diet -*

 Meal 1 (11:30am .. but I woke up at 10:15am  )- Tuna (stayed the night at a friends so I had no options)
                    Meal 2 (2:30pm) - oats , Pb , crystal light , tuna , broccoli , heinz veggie sauce
                   Meal 3 (4:00pm)  - CC , almond butter , fibre 1
       Meal 4  (Pre Workout , 5:30pm) - oats , whey , skim milk , banana
   *post workout* (7:45pm) - muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
       Meal 5 (8:30pm)  - CC , muesli, PB , whey , SF maple syrup
                  Meal 6 (10pm) - brown rice , apple , fishies , celery , chicken
   Meal 7 (11pm) - CC , almond butter , fibre 1 , fishies

       Macros for the day - 
          Calories - 2731
          Fat - 62G (7G sat)
          Carbs - 310G  (44G of fibre)
          Protein - 239G .. a little high , but because of the tuna  in meal one 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *5 hours .. got to bed around 5 am and woke up at 10:15am


 Today was busy .. didn't get home until 1:30pm and I work at 2pm , I hadn't showered , or preped any meals or thought about how to compensate because of the 1 1/4 can of tuna in meal 1 .. but I made it .. barely. Anyways got to the gym .. almost didn't though as our passcode to get in the back way isn't working for some reason so some other person let us in after we started banging on the door.
 There were .. people workoing out .. ugh and some I know from school and use to be friends with. Anyways workout was great .. really sore. Still pissed off because I still didn't sweat! I was close though .. but I don't understand I mean I'm out of breath , my face is red as hell (which is a problem because I look like a big red blob when theat happens and my face feels like it's on fire, and I look sooo bad  .. I'm going ot see a dermatologist about that) , and I'm worn down .. but no sweat. Like even when I was done an went to the cardi room upstairs to get my mom she looked at me and goes "WHOA! what were you doing down there?!" .. I have instensity .. just not sweat .. urg it dosen't make sense!
   Good workout , really sore right now.

 Tomorrow is a cardio / Abs day .. since I'm going ot bed late , I'm waking up late and not doing the workout in the morning , I'm gonna go to a step class at the gym at 5:30pm with my mom. Should be fun I'm really excited


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 27, 2005)

Couple of things I should ask before bed .. it's 12am right now , I forgot about a social studies test I have tomorrow..
 Anyways , ok today I noticed something .. my right triep is more defined than my left one .. not bigger just more defined ??? does this mean I'm favoring my right arm during my tri work and that maybe at the end of my workout I should throw in 1 set of a DB tricep extension using only my right arm , untill it gets caught up with my right?

 And for my diet .. what about if I changed around my almond butter for some walnut butter?? I'm not sure if the grocery store has it but I know they got like macadiam and cashew stuff so If I search enough .. I just don't know the nutrition info on it? I'm guessing it's just like almond butter calorie and fat wise (except with better fats  ) as mostly all butter are the same , it's usally like 10 - 20 calories difference with a gram of fat or two.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 27, 2005)

If you favor one arm over the other, work them separately and concentrate like hell on making sure you are using perfect form with the weak arm.  I suspect your right to be stronger than the left.  To even out the strength differential, just let the right catch up to the left without adding reps or weight to the left arm.  Despite your best efforts there could still be a slight size/shape differential that is quite normal.  May not be a lot you can do about it.  Symmetry, it isn't perfect in bodybuilding unless you are Sandow.

I have never seen walnut butter.  Let me know how it tastes if you find some.  I would get it for the taste comparison, but not for the fatty acid profile.  No need for more n-6 fatty acids.  Almonds gots lots of n-9's making for a better profile imo, especially since it can be eaten by the jar


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I never find it does anything like that when I take my vit pills .. nothing
> Oo shouldn't be takign them in Pm?  ok I'll take it in the Am


    yup. Give it a try and see how your body reacts to it.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well somenight I'll eat my last meal then wait 30 minutes - 1 hour before bed , other I'll eat and hten go straight to bed. It all depends on when I eat as somenights are good (in bed at 8pm) others when I have homework aren't (bed at 10) my sleep ranges mostly between 5 and a half hours to 9 hours .. then on weekend I'll sleep for like 11 hours.


You may want to pay attention to see how well you sleep when you eat too close to bedtime vs eating ~1hr prior.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stick with my routine for a little .. I just need some time to ease into it.


Thats a good idea. It will tell if that routine is working for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> they called me a strong little fucker after that  ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways , ok today I noticed something .. my right triep is more defined than my left one .. not bigger just more defined ??? does this mean I'm favoring my right arm during my tri work and that maybe at the end of my workout I should throw in 1 set of a DB tricep extension using only my right arm , untill it gets caught up with my right?


Are you doing the same number of reps for both arms  with db tri extns WITH good form for both? Remember that no one is really perfectly symmetrical. If it is a very obvious difference, then you may want to focus on the other a bit more. But otherwise dont bother much. Your focus right now is to put on mass and this may correct itself as you gain. just IMHO. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And for my diet .. what about if I changed around my almond butter for some walnut butter?? I'm not sure if the grocery store has it but I know they got like macadiam and cashew stuff so If I search enough .. I just don't know the nutrition info on it? I'm guessing it's just like almond butter calorie and fat wise (except with better fats  ) as mostly all butter are the same , it's usally like 10 - 20 calories difference with a gram of fat or two.


If it tastes good, it will easily go down my pie-hole, but i guess thats not the answer you want. So i shall wait to see what Emma has to say.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Cardinal



			
				Cardinal said:
			
		

> If you favor one arm over the other, work them separately and concentrate like hell on making sure you are using perfect form with the weak arm. I suspect your right to be stronger than the left. To even out the strength differential, just let the right catch up to the left without adding reps or weight to the left arm. Despite your best efforts there could still be a slight size/shape differential that is quite normal. May not be a lot you can do about it. Symmetry, it isn't perfect in bodybuilding unless you are Sandow.


 Thanks for the info , that's a good idea to start working them seperatly , what I was doing before was tricep extension using a DB and bench dips .. more than likely favoring my right arm on the tri extension espically since they hurt my elbows  So I'll try working them speratly , hopefully my left arm will "catch" up soon enough .. it's not that my rights bigger .. jsut more "defined"   damn genetics





			
				Cardinal said:
			
		

> I have never seen walnut butter. Let me know how it tastes if you find some. I would get it for the taste comparison, but not for the fatty acid profile. No need for more n-6 fatty acids. Almonds gots lots of n-9's making for a better profile imo, especially since it can be eaten by the jar


  well I'm yet to see walnut butter as well .. as my store dosen't carry it 
 I always thought walnuts were better if only slightly because there a greater source of Omega 3 fatty acids compared to almonds 
 My store has Pumpkin butter , sun flower seed butter , mystery butter  , thai butter , macadamia butter , soy nut butter .. and another .. I can't remeber.
 I'll reasarch it some more , and I'll see whats the best .. then probably if I have to make my own butter and use a mixture between that , Crunchy Pb , and almond butter as theres no way in hell I'm giving up my almond butter


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you doing the same number of reps for both arms with db tri extns WITH good form for both? Remember that no one is really perfectly symmetrical. If it is a very obvious difference, then you may want to focus on the other a bit more. But otherwise dont bother much. Your focus right now is to put on mass and this may correct itself as you gain. just IMHO.


 Well I was always doing two arm tricep extension with DBs .. guess I must have be favoring my right arm more without noticing .. it's not "that" big of a deal .. usually when I flex I only do it with my right arm , but I decided to get crazy  and flex with both at the same time and noticed my right tricep has alo more definition , in the sense that my left has none and my right has some  So I'm gonna try what cardinal suggested and work them seperatly , doing as many reps I can with my left arm first then matching them with my right.



			
				Cardinal said:
			
		

> If it tastes good, it will easily go down my pie-hole, but i guess thats not the answer you want. So i shall wait to see what Emma has to say.


  nope.
 I was so peeved my store dosen't have walnut butter .. they carry mystery butter but not walnut butter  honestly .. mystery butter 
 anyways .. I might have to make my own butter , I'll see if Emma chimes in , but I'm pretty positive that walnut is the best .. but then there was stuff like
 Pumpkin 
 Sunflower
 Thai
 Soy nut
 Macadamia

 So I don't know ..


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2005)

*feb 28*

*Training - Cardio + Abs
*_35 minute of a Pilate class using balls
   around 15 minutes switch between the bike / Hiker , not intense (_owner was teaching my mom and I how to use the cardio equipment .. I was on the highest level of the hiker for a bit , she wanted to show us that when your intensity slows down a 10 second timer comes up and if you don't increase your inensity the program stops , so she put the hiker up to the full level thinking i'd lose my intensity and the timer thing would happen .. it didn't )
_5 Minutes of HIIT style on the stepper _ranging from level 45 - 70
*Diet -*

    Meal 1 - (7:40am ) 3 fishies
             - (8:20am) CC , almond butter , fiber 1
                        Meal 2 - brown rice , fishies , chicken , apple , celery
                      Meal 3 -oats , PB , fishies , crystal light
          Meal 4 (pre Workout) - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
      *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
          Meal 5 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup, broccoli , heinz veggie sauce
                     Meal 6 (10pm) - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

          Macros for the day - 
             Calories - 2700
             Fat - 61G (8G sat)
             Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
             Protein - 230G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 and a half hours

           Busy day  
 First there was school , then after school I had to go grocery shopping , go to blockbuster , make my pre and post workout shakes and make it to the gym .. got to the gym but for the wrong class .. I was late , so instead of doing the step class , I did the pilates class which was really intense! my mom came with me and got stuck a couple fo time everyone was laughing at her  at the end of the class the owner of the gym / instructor told my mom that she did good for her first time , then she looked at me and said "and you , your really flexabile (sp?)!! Wow! "  so that made me happy .. then we asked her to show us some of the cardio machines , I was the guinea pig for the bike / hiker , my mom was for the stepper and she showed us the treadmill herself. Then asked the personal trainer dude some question regarding the squat rack and lat pulldown seat and leg press.
   At first the guy said for me to do the squat OUTSIDE the squat rack  so I asked him "Umm wouldn't it be better to do them inside the rack because of the safeties" then he was silent for a second and said "Well ya .. I guess"  anyways , then he showed me the leg press , and I asked him if I could adjust the seat on the Lat pulldown by taking it out farther , as it's really short and I'm not sure if glute ham raises on it are possible .. he said it can only be adjusted up and down .

 Also I picked up the class schedule for March and I have great luck!!! Okay , wed. are my flexabilty / off days , and I've jsut been doing yoga or what not .. but guess what for the next month every wed. there's a stretching class!!  how lucky is that!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks so much Emma for suggesting episome salt baths 
 I jsut had a good 30 minute one in really hot water , I was listening to some music with some green tea and reading a book .. so relaxing!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Tom! 

Glad you liked the bath idea!!  I am SOOO pleased you let yourself RELAX and ENJOY!!  Anyway... I have been a little busy today - but I will try to get to your questions tomorrow ok!! For the moment I NEED SLEEP!! (I am sure you can relate!  )...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 1, 2005)

ps: and just quickly (can't resist) - walnuts are your best nuts full stop. 

All I have to say on that is one little word (well.. kind of one word, a line and a number): Omega-3!!! 

The next best ones would be almonds (good vitamin/mineral content, nice protein and good fat profile, although no omega-3) and pecans (have a little omega-3)... 

Oh - And stay away from macadamia (high in saturated fats!!)!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - (7:40am ) 3 fishies


 I still dont get this. I think those fishes will not be used as EFA's, instead the cals will simply be used for energy as thats what your body needs after waking from and unfed state. Cant you do a shake? Grind a whole pile of oats and store them in a empty protein powder container. Add some protein powder and oats and skim milk into a quick shake?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - (8:20am) CC , almond butter , fiber 1


Where are the carbies here. Why only a slow digesting protein + fats for your first meal???




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> At first the guy said for me to do the squat OUTSIDE the squat rack  so I asked him "Umm wouldn't it be better to do them inside the rack because of the safeties" then he was silent for a second and said "Well ya .. I guess"


And he calls himself a trainer?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!
> 
> Glad you liked the bath idea!!  I am SOOO pleased you let yourself RELAX and ENJOY!!  Anyway... I have been a little busy today - but I will try to get to your questions tomorrow ok!! For the moment I NEED SLEEP!! (I am sure you can relate!  )...


 Hey Emma 
  Yup the bath was so relaxing.  I almost feel asleep! I was actually sweating it was so hot!
 yup I can definitly relate , school was canceled today due to snow / freezing rain so I had a nice 4 hour nap


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: and just quickly (can't resist) - walnuts are your best nuts full stop.
> 
> All I have to say on that is one little word (well.. kind of one word, a line and a number): Omega-3!!!
> 
> ...


 ok thanks Emma! That's what I thought , that walnuts were the best , I remebered so many of your posts saying walnute are an excellent source of omega 3's.
 I think what I'll do this wekk some time is go out and buy some walnuts and get my dad to make them into a butter for me , wonder how it'll taste


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I still dont get this. I think those fishes will not be used as EFA's, instead the cals will simply be used for energy as thats what your body needs after waking from and unfed state. Cant you do a shake? Grind a whole pile of oats and store them in a empty protein powder container. Add some protein powder and oats and skim milk into a quick shake?
> 
> 
> Where are the carbies here. Why only a slow digesting protein + fats for your first meal???


 Well I don't know what to do .. see on those days were I go to a calss as my workout at night , then I don't have to wake up early in the morning to go to the gym and I can sleep in!! but .. the problem is , is that I'm left with two problems 
 1) I need to eat breakfast at around 8:15am becasue my next meal will at around 11:40am .. but I have to wake up at 7:30am in order to shower and stuff and be ready to leave for school at 8:30am. So I thought the fishies would just hold me over for around 40 minutes untill after I shower and it's time to eat my first meal ... I guess I could always spilt my meal in half , eat half at 7:30 the other at 8:20 .. but would like 1/4 a cup of CC , 1/2 a TBSP of almond butter and less then 1/4 a cup of fiber 1 be able to hold me  over for around 3 and a half hours?
 2) I have to switch up my meals .. usually my first meal is my pre workout shake so I have carbs in that .. so I just switched up my CC / almond butter / fibre 1 meal as that is what I would normall eat around 5:30pm (time classes usually start) . I could make up a completly different meal with carbs .. but my overal fat intake would suffer by about 10G for the day , which I don't think is good either .. besides I'm pretty sure it's alright not to eat carbs in my first meal as Emma as suggested me to eat that in my first meal anyway that night I was gonna go swim ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And he calls himself a trainer?


 ya .. that's what I was thinking. He's just really bad .. and it's like he doesn't want to pay any attention whatsoever to me. 
 I know the Owner of the gym is also a licensed personal trainer .. but she dosen't have the time to do the sessions or the questions and stuff as she's always teaching classes / fixing machines the the cardio room etc. I wish she did though .. she's so much nicer and I can joke around with her (which is odd casue I'm always quiet around people I just meet).


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 1, 2005)

*March 1*

*Training - Chest / Tri
*_Db Flys - _*12lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x15 , 1x10 , 1x10
_Incline Db Press _- *30lbs* 1x5 (had good form for the last 3 reps , first 2 were alright , then after I hit 5 reps my right arm gave out and the weight came down and hit me in the hip ) 1x4 1/2 , 1x4 (got stuck at 3 3/4 a rep .. I was holding it in the air for a while before I just pushed up and finished the rep)
_Dips -  _1x0 
_Decline Db Press -  _*25lbs* 1x6 , *20lbs* 1x10 1/2 , 1x8 1/2 (was further down on the bench for this set .. I couldn't figure out how to work the thing were you put your legs .. figured it out at the last set )
_One Arm Db Tricep Extensions - _*15lbs* 1x12 L , 1x12 R (coulda kept going here) , *20lbs* 1x5 fail for both arms
_Bench Dips - _1x10 , 1x8 , 1x8 1/2


*Diet -*

      Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
         *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                           Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
  *4 hour nap  *
                        Meal 3 -brown rice , fishies , chicken , celery , apple
            Meal 4 - oats , PB , fishies , crystal light
        *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
            Meal 5 - CC , almond butter fiber 1, brocolli , heinz veggie sauce
                       Meal 6 (10pm) - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

            Macros for the day - 
               Calories - 2700
               Fat - 61G (8G sat)
               Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
               Protein - 230G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 hours (11 including nap)

  Workout was great , really sore chest and tris. Still no sweat .. 
 I couldn't do dips .. I tried twice but my arms aren't strong enough .. Maybe if I try them at the beginning of my workout I could do them? .. but how would I do a wram up set with them??
  I looked like an idiot in the gym  .. first I couldn't do dips so it looked like I had no clue what I was doing , then I tried to do the overhead rope tri extension .. and I had no idea how to do it!!! the rope hangs down WAY to low! so the 2 women in the gym were looking at me very strangly as I tickered with it .. anyways I gave up and did DB extensions.
  Next chest I think I'm gonna superset ..
  School was canceled today , so I did nothing , had a PJ day  .. except when I had to shovel snow  , do you have any idea how much it hurts when your lower back / back / Bi / Chest / Tris are all in pain  it was horrible! anyways .. 
 Gonna call it a night .. first I'm gonna take a nice relaxing epsiome bath then I get to sleep in tomorrow since tomorrows a stretching day and I'm gonna go to the stretching class at the gym.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Emma as suggested me to eat that in my first meal anyway that night I was gonna go swim ..


  OK. I guess if Emma has looked at it, it is. I just think that 3FOC and then a meal later dosent sound like a great idea. Why dont have your meal asap. Then have a small snack/fruit or protein bar between meal#1 and #2 to tide you over, if you feel that you have too many hours in between?  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ya .. that's what I was thinking. He's just really bad .. and it's like he doesn't want to pay any attention whatsoever to me.


I cant figure out what that guy's problem is. Maybe he was thinking that since you knew the right answer, why bother asking? oh well...


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OK. I guess if Emma has looked at it, it is. I just think that 3FOC and then a meal later dosent sound like a great idea. Why dont have your meal asap. Then have a small snack/fruit or protein bar between meal#1 and #2 to tide you over, if you feel that you have too many hours in between?


 Well she said like you that she didn't understand the fish thing .. also I made a mistake I looked back and the diet she suggested for my swimming day did have carbs first thing in the morning and the second meal was the CC / Almond butter / fiber 1 
 But I fixed it today don't worry ..
 For my first meal I had 
 - 1 cup of skim milk
 - 1/4 a cup of oats 
 - 1/2 a scoop of whey
 -25G of banana
 - 4 fishies
 - 1/2 a cup of muesli 
 Then about an hour later I had the
 -3/4 a cup of muesli
 - 1/2 a cup of CC
 - 1 TBSP of PB
 - 2 TBSP of SF maple syrup
 - 1/2 a scoop of whey

 It was stuffing!! 
 I'll have to go through my diet for Mondays as well and tune that up for what I can eat as soon as I wake up then what I can eat again in like an hour ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I cant figure out what that guy's problem is. Maybe he was thinking that since you knew the right answer, why bother asking? oh well...


 Actually I didn't even ask him to show me form for squatting ..
 I went up to him and said "Umm I have 4 questions .. 1. How much does the squat BB weigh? 2. Can you teach me how to properly set the squat rack up.  3. Can the Lat Pulldown seat be adjusted to go farther out 4. can you teach me how to use the leg press machine? 

 I don't know what his problem is and nor do I care , I'm not gonna bother asking him any more questions , I found out the main thing which is much much the bar weighs ,everything else I'll figure it out on my own , or if the own is around I'll ask her , I refuse to go back to him.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok , quick question if anyone can answer it for me before tomorrow morning.
 The Hack Squat machine isn't anything like these ones ..
http://www.ast-ss.com/training/exercises/legs/images/hack_squat_t.jpg

 The one's at my gym I'm standing up straight , facing the weights with these two huge paded things on my shoulders .. So how would I go "Higher" on it to target my glutes?? Would I just use like I peice of wood or something and stand on that??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok , quick question if anyone can answer it for me before tomorrow morning.
> The Hack Squat machine isn't anything like these ones ..
> http://www.ast-ss.com/training/exercises/legs/images/hack_squat_t.jpg
> 
> The one's at my gym I'm standing up straight , facing the weights with these two huge paded things on my shoulders .. So how would I go "Higher" on it to target my glutes?? Would I just use like I peice of wood or something and stand on that??


 Can you look for and post a pic? The only machine i use where i face the weights standing with pads on my shoulder are the standing calf raises.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Can you look for and post a pic? The only machine i use where i face the weights standing with pads on my shoulder are the standing calf raises.


  I searched for one on google .. but after the 10th page I gave up ..
 That Kinda looks similar .. except pads are larger nd completely round , the place were you put your feet is larger and wider and the weights go on two bars on the side ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

*March 2*

*Training - Stretching class ( yoga moves ) 30 minutes

*The stretching class was just yoga moves , it's a new class , first lesson so the instructor said she was gonna take it slow , and then as we prgressed we'd work our way up to 10 reps for everything (we did 4 reps for everything in that class ) but I knew everything .. everything was exactly like I was doing in those tapes , so it was nice and relaxing.

*Diet -*

         Meal 1 - (7:20am) - Muesli , skim milk , oats , banana , whey , fishies
             - (8:30am) - Muesli , PB , SF mpale syrup , whey , CC
  Meal 2 - Brown rice , chicken , celery , 2 bites of an apple (there was mold on it so I threw it out  ) , fishies
                           Meal 3 -CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , apple 
               Meal 4 - oats , skim milk , banana , whey
  *Stretching class *
               Meal 5 - oats , tuna , Pb , fishies , vinnegar , broccoli , heinz veggie sauce
                          Meal 6  - CC , almond butter, fiber 1, cinnamon , stevia

               Macros for the day - 
                  Calories - 2685
                  Fat - 65G (7G sat)
                  Carbs - 308G  (42G of fibre)
                  Protein - 216G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 hours 

  Good day , really sore from my chest / tri workout .
 Nothing really happened .. school .. then I got home and played a game with my friend and because of it was ALMOST late for the stretching class I got in there just in time .. luckily the class dosen't require shoes / socks because I forgot my shoes!! ( you need to bring a second pair of sneakers and take off your outdoors ones because of the snow)


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

*March 3*

*Training - Legs + Abs
*_Squats -  *_95lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 *long rest* 1x10 (long rest was because I was tryign to figure out what was wrong with my walkman .. well it had run outta batteries )
_Spilit Squats - _*75lbs* 1x9LR , 1x9LR   *REST*, *85lbs* 1x7LR , 1x6LR (strength increased on these signiflcatly!!)
_Hack Squats -  _*100lbs* 1x12 with wide stance , *120lbs* 1x6 with narrow stance) *OMFG! I HATE THIS MACHINE IT SHURTS MY SHOULDERS SO BAD , IT MAKES THEM GO FORWARD SO THERE'S THIS TENSION ALL IN MY BACK / SHOULDERS!! 
*_Glute - Ham Raises -  _1x6 , *I was falling to the ground and hold my bodyweight with my hands for most of these * 1x4 1/2 *ALOT better , would just barely touch ground then shot back up .. I also felt this is my calves??  am I suppos to?? *
_Seated Calf Raises -  _*70lbs* 1x8 , *90lbs* 1x 7 really bad ones .. only really went half way up for each* , *60lbs* 1x12 ish .. for some reps I could only take the thing up half way , *50lbs* 1x17

*ABS - 
*_Hanging Leg Raises - 1x3
  Ball Pikes - 1x15
  Saxon Bends  *10lbs* 1x10
  Ball Pikes - 1x15 
  Saxon Bends *10lbs* 1x10
  Hangling Leg Raises - 1x3 , 1x4 , 1x4 , 1x5  _god these are hard .. I'm pretty sure for that last set with 5 reps I used some momentum and cheated
_Knee / Hip Raises with Parallel bars - _1x12 (forgot to "crunch" forward with my pelvis for these )


*Diet -*

        Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
           *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                             Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
 *3 hour nap*
                          Meal 3 -brown rice , fishies , chicken , celery , apple
              Meal 4 - oats , PB , fishies , crystal light
              Meal 5 - CC , almond butter fiber 1, brocolli , heinz veggie sauce
                         Meal 6  - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

              Macros for the day - 
                 Calories - 2700
                 Fat - 61G (8G sat)
                 Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                 Protein - 230G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 hours ( 10 including nap)

  Well I'm posting this now beause I won't have time later on.
  Didn't go to school in the morning .. stomach acting up  
  Umm got work tonight , then I gotta find a way out to the superstore and get some crystal light and walnuts ..
  Want to take an bath tonight but probably won't have time 
  Workout was great (except for the screw -ups ) was sweating  god I love leg days in that sense! I won't like em tomorrow though .


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

*Glute - Ham Raise / Walnut butter question / Hack Squat question*

*Glute Ham Raise -  *ok .. the place where you sit for the lat pulldown is really small .. when I get in postion my knees hang over the seat! .. now I can back up a little so my knees are still on the seat , but when I do the glut ham raise it kinda hurts my knees .. cause there in a weird postion on the seat with them being so close to the edge .. which way should I be doing them?
  Link to my gym - http://www.yourplace.ns.ca/index.asp

  Pics of the lat Pulldown 
http://www.yourplace.ns.ca/facilities.htm
  it's in the eight facilty one .. its on the left side ..see how short that seat is!!

*Walnut Butter - *
  Ok .. how do you make it?  I just thought that you would take the walnuts and grind them up .. but my dad said you need to add actual butter?!!!

*EDITED -  *I was jsut searching and found this
  The peanut butter manufacturers inspect the peanuts to ensure high quality then roast them in special ovens which provide an even roast. After roasting, the peanuts are fast-cooled by suction fans that circulate air quickly. Rapid cooling is necessary to halt the cooking process, retain an even color and prevent the loss of too much oil. 

  Another machine rubs the peanuts gently between rubber belts to remove the outer skin ~ this is called blanching. The kernels are split, the hearts removed and the peanuts are cleaned and sorted a final time. 

  Finally, the peanuts are ground in two stages (one long grinding would produce too much heat, damaging the flavor of the peanut butter). In the first stage, the peanuts are ground alone. In the second stage, salt, sweetener and stabilizer (to keep the oil from separating) are added.


 It says all you have to do is grind them.. hmm but with what I wonder 




*Hack Squat - *Since my machine is different than what you guys know it as , should I continue them? they really hrut my shoulders .. and if not what can I replace them with? .. Should I just do the leg press , and instead of switching up squats / leg press every week , just stick to squats every week?? Or maybe I should get back into deadlifting .. URG! so many things to do!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I searched for one on google .. but after the 10th page I gave up ..
> That Kinda looks similar .. except pads are larger nd completely round , the place were you put your feet is larger and wider and the weights go on two bars on the side ..


Sorry, i have no clue. dosent sound familiar to anything at my gym


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Legs + Abs
> *_Squats -  *_95lbs* 1x12 , *115lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 *long rest* 1x10 (long rest was because I was tryign to figure out what was wrong with my walkman .. well it had run outta batteries )
> _Spilit Squats - _*75lbs* 1x9LR , 1x9LR   *REST*, *85lbs* 1x7LR , 1x6LR (strength increased on these signiflcatly!!)
> _Hack Squats -  _*100lbs* 1x12 with wide stance , *120lbs* 1x6 with narrow stance) *OMFG! I HATE THIS MACHINE IT SHURTS MY SHOULDERS SO BAD , IT MAKES THEM GO FORWARD SO THERE'S THIS TENSION ALL IN MY BACK / SHOULDERS!!
> .*


*
Why so much quad work?*


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

you know what I just realized .. THIS IS A FOURM!! that *I *can post questions as well , and not load all my questions up on BulkMeUp and Emma  
  I'm gonna go post those questions in the diet / training section now


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why so much quad work?


 That's what I was thinking ... but apparently split squats are for the hammies mostly  or at least thats an exercise Emma said to do for my hammies .. I would have figured them for your quads .. but when doing them I feel it everywhere


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, i have no clue. dosent sound familiar to anything at my gym


  cursed! I want a normal hack squat machine


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Glute Ham Raise -  *


Sorry, cant help... never done those. 
  Sumo DL's work the glutes and hams a lot, BTW.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Walnut Butter - *


Why dont u just eat the damn nuts!! 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Hack Squat - *Since my machine is different than what you guys know it as , should I continue them? they really hrut my shoulders .. and if not what can I replace them with? .. Should I just do the leg press , and instead of switching up squats / leg press every week , just stick to squats every week?? Or maybe I should get back into deadlifting .. URG! so many things to do!


I would avoid an exercise that was giving me trouble and look for another option. Yes leg presses are a good option for quads. Actually they are said to be better for quads than squats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go post those questions in the diet / training section now


 good idea.. Maybe someone more familiar with that machine can help you.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry, cant help... never done those.
> Sumo DL's work the glutes and hams a lot, BTW.


 I tired them today , so good! I could only get 4 1/2 reps on them!
 I want to get back into deadlifting soon!! I miss them! .. but right now I'm not sure if it's a good choice as I need a stronger core .. I need Emma's opioion as my core strength isn't where I want it to be ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Why dont u just eat the damn nuts!!


 hmmm you raise a very good point there Adrian .. it never occured to me ..  god I'm so stupid .. but if I can make a butter , I think it would taste so good!  espically in with my  Cottage Cheese





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I would avoid an exercise that was giving me trouble and look for another option. Yes leg presses are a good option for quads. Actually they are said to be better for quads than squats.


 Hmm really? Well then I think that' swhat I'll do , get rid of those hack squats and switch em for the leg press Thanks


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking ... but apparently split squats are for the hammies mostly  or at least thats an exercise Emma said to do for my hammies .. I would have figured them for your quads .. but when doing them I feel it everywhere


I'm not trying to trash the routine Emma worked with you, but you have seen my routine thread. My leg work is Legpress followed by squats (followed my calves and abs). I am pretty wiped out after the first two. So i moved sldl's to back day.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> good idea.. Maybe someone more familiar with that machine can help you.


  after thinking about I don't care if it was the greatest machine in the world I'm not using it again , at least not for now  OMG you have no idea how much I hate it , I friggin loathe the little bitch  the amount of pressure it puts on my shoulders is insane , I think eventually I'd pop or pull something or do some sort of damage to my back / shoulders


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I tired them today , so good! I could only get 4 1/2 reps on them!
> I want to get back into deadlifting soon!! I miss them! .. but right now I'm not sure if it's a good choice as I need a stronger core .. I need Emma's opioion as my core strength isn't where I want it to be ..


 Looks like you still havent decided on a routine yet. By now you should have an idea of the equip at the gym. So come up with a routine.

You could start light on DL's . But post your suggested routine first.

BTW if your legpress and squats are intense enough, you should be pretty wiped out at the end.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> hmmm you raise a very good point there Adrian .. it never occured to me ..  god I'm so stupid .. but if I can make a butter , I think it would taste so good!  espically in with my  Cottage Cheese


  I simply eat the walnuts after my CC at night. Nice to crunch on nuts. Save eating 'butter' for when you get to wearing dentures. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm really? Well then I think that' swhat I'll do , get rid of those hack squats and switch em for the leg press Thanks


yep, gv them a try. But first set down a routine as to what you plan to do.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to trash the routine Emma worked with you, but you have seen my routine thread. My leg work is Legpress followed by squats (followed my calves and abs). I am pretty wiped out after the first two. So i moved sldl's to back day.


 Well what she said was Either do reverse lunges , or spilt squats , not both. And since Spilt squats really hurt my legs I chose to stick with them  .. but while in the gym I was thinking about ... I try fitting too much into my leg workouts so I was thinking if maybe I should be doing maybe 1 week of a Quad dominant workout then the next week do a hammie dominant workout ..

 Right now I like my back workouts .. the hyperextensions hit my lower back so well!! I might try holding a light plate next week , just to see how I do. I think I'm gonna finish this cycle , then after my strength  / core strength has increase I'll be getting into alot more exercises such as squats and Clean and Presses etc. I jsut need to build up my overall strength (espically my arm / grip / core strength) as currently I'm a frail weakling


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> after thinking about I don't care if it was the greatest machine in the world I'm not using it again , at least not for now  OMG you have no idea how much I hate it , I friggin loathe the little bitch  the amount of pressure it puts on my shoulders is insane , I think eventually I'd pop or pull something or do some sort of damage to my back / shoulders


If you want to try it, use VERY light weights or no weights and hold your core/back firm. Do reps until you get accustomed to the form, then gradually increase weights. Always better to err on the lower/cautious side when using weights.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... I try fitting too much into my leg workouts so I was thinking if maybe I should be doing maybe 1 week of a Quad dominant workout then the next week do a hammie dominant workout ..


Thats an idea too. different exercises to target the same bodypart. There are a zillion ways to train and if done properly, they will work. But a thought out routine is required for good overall development.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Looks like you still havent decided on a routine yet. By now you should have an idea of the equip at the gym. So come up with a routine.
> 
> You could start light on DL's . But post your suggested routine first.
> 
> BTW if your legpress and squats are intense enough, you should be pretty wiped out at the end.


  Well currently the only thing I'm mixing up in my routine is my leg wrokout .. I got everything else good. I'll have to make up a leg routine tonight or something ..
  So all you doing is the leg press and squats? how many sets for each? I thought you also did lunges 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I simply eat the walnuts after my CC at night. Nice to crunch on nuts. Save eating 'butter' for when you get to wearing dentures.


  but butter is soo ..  but if it's too much of a thing to make the butter or what no I'll just eat the actual walnuts. I need some better fat sources I think .. I mostly stick to PB , Almond Butter , and fishies ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yep, gv them a try. But first set down a routine as to what you plan to do.


 yup I really want ot try them .. the machine looked like fun  , but now after everything your telling me I really want to try them out!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you want to try it, use VERY light weights or no weights and hold your core/back firm. Do reps until you get accustomed to the form, then gradually increase weights. Always better to err on the lower/cautious side when using weights.


  thought about this too! , but what about when I get up to the higher weights , .. I'll be stuck with the same problem .. it's just the overall pressure being forced on my shoulders , the things that go on your shoulders are so damn large and clunky .. omg .. i hate it with a damn passion


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats an idea too. different exercises to target the same bodypart. There are a zillion ways to train and if done properly, they will work. But a thought out routine is required for good overall development.


 I'm gonna think about this at work .. if I want to do the quad domininat / hammie dominant workout .. sounds like it would be fun .. but I'm not sure if I'm that "advanced" yet .. or if I should be keeping thing simpler .. I got alot fo thinking to do about my leg workouts.

 Holy crap we jsut spamed the hell out fo my journal  and I was suppos to be studyign for my math test I have  O well .. I'll study at lunch at school , which is where I gotta go right now , Thanks for all the ideas / suggestions!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well currently the only thing I'm mixing up in my routine is my leg wrokout .. I got everything else good. I'll have to make up a leg routine tonight or something ..
> So all you doing is the leg press and squats? how many sets for each? I thought you also did lunges


 ooo.. the lunges were too much and were removed after the first session in a hurry . Besides the slds's got my glutes and hammies pretty well, so i didnt need to target hammies more. Cowpimp was right when he said that looked like killer leg routine (legpress + squats + lunges + dl's + claves). 
1warm up +4sets leg press and 4 sets squats
But i shall bring them back when i start to look for changes to my routine.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> yup I really want ot try them .. the machine looked like fun  , but now after everything your telling me I really want to try them out!


Form is similar to squats, knees do not go further than toes when going down .. etc.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Holy crap we jsut spamed the hell out fo my journal


 yep, we had better stop now, else the others may never come back here.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and I was suppos to be studyign for my math test I have  O well .. I'll study at lunch at school , which is where I gotta go right now , Thanks for all the ideas / suggestions!


Good luck with the test.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ooo.. the lunges were too much and were removed after the first session in a hurry . Besides the slds's got my glutes and hammies pretty well, so i didnt need to target hammies more. Cowpimp was right when he said that looked like killer leg routine (legpress + squats + lunges + dl's + claves).
> 1warm up +4sets leg press and 4 sets squats
> But i shall bring them back when i start to look for changes to my routine.


 Well I don't think I'll be that worn out after the squats / leg press , since for me it would be 1 warm up + 3 sets of squats and 2 sets of leg presses


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> yep, we had better stop now, else the others may never come back here.


 what others? 
 I think what I'll do is make up a summary post for Emma 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good luck with the test.


 Well I didn't go .. I'll do it tomorrow after school ..
 I got there .. ate my lunch and realized I forgot to bring a book that a friend loaned me , and she was about to kill me because I forgot it a couple time prior .. so I had to power walk home get the book , power walk back to the school (by this time my legs were giving out on me  theres so tired .. ) give Alex her book , go to the libary and study for the math test that I would have to take in 15 minutes .. well all the panicing / walking made me work up a little sweat .. which is when I realized I forgot to put on deodrant before going to school  .. so i told everyone I was going back home , and they all called me a "pussy ass , prepy princess  etc.. " but hey I'm not going to be stinky!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Glute Ham Raise -  *ok .. the place where you sit for the lat pulldown is really small .. when I get in postion my knees hang over the seat! .. now I can back up a little so my knees are still on the seat , but when I do the glut ham raise it kinda hurts my knees .. cause there in a weird postion on the seat with them being so close to the edge .. which way should I be doing them?


Ok - do you have one of these seated calf?




> *Walnut Butter - *
> I was jsut searching and found this
> The peanut butter manufacturers inspect the peanuts to ensure high quality then roast them in special ovens which provide an even roast. After roasting, the peanuts are fast-cooled by suction fans that circulate air quickly. Rapid cooling is necessary to halt the cooking process, retain an even color and prevent the loss of too much oil.
> 
> ...


Yup - Been to a peanut butter factory before! I actually scored a box of free PB too!!  Soooo goood!

It made both natty and normal - this was the absolute turning point for me stopping the normal PB all together (the stabilser is an oil and the sweetener they add is ICING SUGAR!!  ).



> It says all you have to do is grind them.. hmm but with what I wonder


Ok - roast them in the oven lightly (or on the top of the stove in a fry pan) then let them cool and put them into a grinder. Turn it on and let the walnuts grind!!  If they are too dry you could add a little walnut oil to help them bind. But they should be ok as they are.





> *Hack Squat - *Since my machine is different than what you guys know it as , should I continue them? they really hrut my shoulders .. and if not what can I replace them with? .. Should I just do the leg press , and instead of switching up squats / leg press every week , just stick to squats every week?? Or maybe I should get back into deadlifting .. URG! so many things to do!


Hmmm... maybe I missed it but do you have a piccy of your hack?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> what others?
> I think what I'll do is make up a summary post for Emma


Please do! 




> Well I didn't go .. I'll do it tomorrow after school ..
> I got there .. ate my lunch and realized I forgot to bring a book that a friend loaned me , and she was about to kill me because I forgot it a couple time prior .. so I had to power walk home get the book , power walk back to the school (by this time my legs were giving out on me  theres so tired .. ) give Alex her book , go to the libary and study for the math test that I would have to take in 15 minutes .. well all the panicing / walking made me work up a little sweat .. which is when I realized I forgot to put on deodrant before going to school  .. so i told everyone I was going back home , and they all called me a "pussy ass , prepy princess  etc.. " but hey I'm not going to be stinky!


[cranky emma]Tom - that is ridiculous. I am serious!! It is on the point of being down right stupid. You missed an EXAM because you didn't put on deodorant! 

What is that about?? School is MORE important than that!!  Don't do it! [/cranky emma]


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I don't think I'll be that worn out after the squats / leg press , since for me it would be 1 warm up + 3 sets of squats and 2 sets of leg presses


Let me know how it goes  

Bisedes it depends on what the rest of your leg wo looks like. You might be pretty worn out after it or not.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. well all the panicing / walking made me work up a little sweat .. which is when I realized I forgot to put on deodrant before going to school  .. so i told everyone I was going back home ,!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - do you have one of these seated calf?


 Yup but I can't do them on it , because the back of it is right up againsta pillar (or pole whatever) ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - Been to a peanut butter factory before! I actually scored a box of free PB too!!  Soooo goood!
> 
> It made both natty and normal - this was the absolute turning point for me stopping the normal PB all together (the stabilser is an oil and the sweetener they add is ICING SUGAR!!  ).


 ICING SUGAR?! holy crap .. natty all the way 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - roast them in the oven lightly (or on the top of the stove in a fry pan) then let them cool and put them into a grinder. Turn it on and let the walnuts grind!!  If they are too dry you could add a little walnut oil to help them bind. But they should be ok as they are.


 ugh it didn't work at all .. My dad ended up breaking his grinder .. I'll post again in that thread and explain.






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... maybe I missed it but do you have a piccy of your hack?


 Nope ... I've searched for one , but I can't find any like mine ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Please do!


 lol , I'll post it maybe tonight .. depends I'm really tired and had a busy day .. 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> [cranky emma]Tom - that is ridiculous. I am serious!! It is on the point of being down right stupid. You missed an EXAM because you didn't put on deodorant!
> 
> What is that about?? School is MORE important than that!!  Don't do it! [/cranky emma]


 Well umm  it wasn't an exam just a normal test .. but the teacher was alright with it , she really really likes me , I went in today after school to do it with my friends and within 40 minutes we did nothing! we were joking around with the teacher and throwing stuff around the room and she put on some music and gave us some answers without telling us (eg. on a true or false , she'd be like re - think that one ) she's a really great teacher , the best math teacher I've ever had , I actually understand crap this year!! she's letting us come in again after school on monday to finish it.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2005)

*March 4*

*Training - Shoulders + Cardio 
*_Seated DB Press - _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x 5 1/2 I twisted my arm on the first rep on this set UGH  , 1x 6 1/4 , 1x4 + 1 really slow wobbly rep
_Push Press -  _*50lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 1/2 DAMNIT  , 1x7 1/2 *shoulder were really fatigued at this point!* 1x8 (decided to do another set with more rest because my previous two sets pissed me off)
_Bent Over Flys - _*10lbs* 1x10 form was starting to break , 1x9 with BAD form , 1x12 VERY GOOD FORM ON THESE!

*Cardio - *25 minutes of Advanced Fat burning mode , on level 5 on the Bike.


*Diet -*

          Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
             *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                               Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
   *3 hour nap*
                            Meal 3 -brown rice , fishies , chicken , apple
                Meal 4 - protein bar (had to stay after school) , fishies , crystal light , oats
                Meal 5 - CC , walnuts,  fiber 1, HUGE plate of veggies (carrots , lettuce , celery , borccoli)
                           Meal 6  - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

                Macros for the day - 
 Too tired to work them out 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *6 hours 

 Workout was GREAT!! my shoulders were so tired by the end of it , and the cardio .. OMG THE CARDIO!! THE PAIN! after I was done I could barely walk , I was wobbling my legs / butt hurt so much , my mom was like "what the hell were you doing?!" .. and they've been like this all day , I can't bend over or anything .. I LOVE IT  I was also about to puke after the cardio .. it came up like 3 times .. literally to the back of my throat , which made me want to puke more .. so I don't think next wekk I'll be doing the same thing.
  Umm school = boring / kinda fun  morning sucked afternoon was great.
 Then I had to work , then I went out and did something with my friends were I was told that " We are created the way we were meant to be , and that it's stupid that I do the stuff I do  " fuck it pissed me off , I ended up yelling at them , like my fucking god , sorry if I chose a HEALTHY, ACTIVE LIFESTLYE that I LOVE and ENJOY .. ugh it just pissed the hell out of me.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2005)

*Summary post for Emma*

What me and BulkMeUp were talking about is that I basically need to set up a finale routine. And that I need to sort out my leg work really badly ..

 I've been thinking / he suggested about deadlifts , but I'm not sure if I'm ready do to my core strength , think I should try some light ones? Or should I stick it out until I raise my core strength and KNOW I can do them properly and effictively. And that I should take out those hack squats as I HATE THE MACHINE! (I'll never get that across enough  ) and replace them witht he leg press and stick with doing squats every week. Or that maybe I should spilt my leg workouts by weeks , like the first week make it a Quad dominant workout , second week for Hammies etc. or is that getting to advanced for me right now and I should just stick to something similar to what I'm doing now.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 4, 2005)

Pics / Weight / Measurments tomorrow morning .. should be fun  I'm actually scared .. I think I'm leaning out somewhat .. but I'm not noticing anything really , and I've gained 8 pounds (not including the pound or so I'll know of tomorrow)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What me and BulkMeUp were talking about is that I basically need to set up a finale routine. And that I need to sort out my leg work really badly ..


Ok - what where you thinking of in terms of your whole routine??




> I've been thinking / he suggested about deadlifts , but I'm not sure if I'm ready do to my core strength , think I should try some light ones?


Deads are more of a lower back thing - sure, they will hit your hammies and glutes as well... but I am not sure about how much strain you want to put on your lower back if you do these as well as a full back day...

There are better LEG exercises.



> should I stick it out until I raise my core strength and KNOW I can do them properly and effictively.


Hmm... Light ones you could probably do - as long as you had your form correct.... but I would be more inclined to do them on back day rather than legs day.



> And that I should take out those hack squats as I HATE THE MACHINE! (I'll never get that across enough  ) and replace them witht he leg press and stick with doing squats every week.


Hmmm.. Well, you could alternate your squats with DB sumo squats each week... And you could try these:
http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=144
or these:
http://spidersport.com/pistol_en.php

But you need to get your strength up - and I am not sure you have the core strength to do that with just plain squats.... so the leg press is going to have to play a major role until a point where your abs offer you more stability.



> Or that maybe I should spilt my leg workouts by weeks , like the first week make it a Quad dominant workout , second week for Hammies etc. or is that getting to advanced for me right now and I should just stick to something similar to what I'm doing now.


LOL - don't start splitting things up just yet - you are better off sticking to a good whole legs day for now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Shoulders + Cardio
> *_Seated DB Press - _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x 5 1/2 *I twisted my arm on the first rep on this set* UGH  , 1x 6 1/4 , 1x4 + 1 really slow wobbly rep
> .


Watch out for this kind of stuff. If you feel that you cant control the weight use less weight. If it really is a problem, i would suggest using the machines for a while until you develop enough strength to handle free weights. Wouldnt want you to wrench your arm off or drop weights on your head.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Watch out for this kind of stuff. If you feel that you cant control the weight use less weight. If it really is a problem, i would suggest using the machines for a while until you develop enough strength to handle free weights. Wouldnt want you to wrench your arm off or drop weights on your head.


  no droping weights on my head would not be fun 

 When it "twisted" what happened was I picked it up off the floor a weird way so when I had my arms in the starting postiotion my right arms was slightly behind my ear , and I didn't notice .. then as I started to perfrom the exercise that arm kept falling more back and back and I couldn't pull it forward and didn't know what to do  I thought I was gonna snap my arm or something . but I managed to pull it back into allignment ,  I shoulda know to jsut stop right there for a second , but I'm stubborn and performed the rest of the set and as a result that entire set was a little messed , I should been able to pull out an extra rep or two there.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

*Chest / Arm / Stomach pics*

.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

*Back pics*

made multiplies because
 1) I can't pose
 2) I'm using a damn webcam so trying to get in postion and time stuff is hard as hell
 3) Definition on these are bad


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

*Leg Pics*

Multiplies again


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

*Measurments / weight*

*Measurements -

*Forearms - 8.4 " -> 8.6"
 Biceps - 10.5" -> 11"
 Chest - 34.6" -> 35.2"
 Waist - 27.4" -> 28.3"  (does it look like my waist has increased?? .. I thought I was getting slightly leaner .. but now that I took these measurements whenver I look in the mirrior I jsut don't know ..)
 under navel - 30" - > 31.2"  ( I had to of been sucking in or something for my last measurments a month ago .. o god I hope I was .. )
 Thighs - 19.5" -> 19.6" I thought these grew more than that 
 But - 33.7" -> 34.5" AHA I knew my ass was agrowing 
 Forgot about calves ..


_weight is 135lbs_ 
 I didn't gain anythign this week! ARG! either 1 of two things happened -
 1) Since all the weight gain I'm starting to plateau at 2700 calories so I need to increase calories
 2) Because of the two epsom salt baths this week I could have lost some water weight because of all the sweating ..

 So what do I do? Increase calories by another 200 , or give it another week to see if I was losing water weight??


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - what where you thinking of in terms of your whole routine??


 Well I just meant get something in stone to follow , like not mix stuff up every week or something. And know for sure what I'm doing for my legs etc. I'll look into what I'm doing for legs and post that.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Deads are more of a lower back thing - sure, they will hit your hammies and glutes as well... but I am not sure about how much strain you want to put on your lower back if you do these as well as a full back day...
> 
> There are better LEG exercises.
> 
> ...


 ya .. I don't want to put too much strain , because those hyperextensions last week KILLED my lower back , it hurt to just stand straight .. so I'll think about throwing deads after this cycle.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. Well, you could alternate your squats with DB sumo squats each week... And you could try these:
> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=144
> or these:
> http://spidersport.com/pistol_en.php
> ...


 Ok .. So I'll stick to leg press every week , and switch between DB sumo squats and regular squats every week .. (The gym dosen't have something I could do those 1 leged squats on , and the pistols look .. interesting!  not sure if I want to give those a shot , but if they'd help more than I'll do em.) 
 When I do , do the squats though , should I continue to keep them at the beggining of my workout? Or should I have leg press at the beggining every week , then do the Split Squats and then Squats , as my legs will be more fatigued so when I hit failure , it'll be with both legs AND stamina.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - don't start splitting things up just yet - you are better off sticking to a good whole legs day for now.


  ok


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I just meant get something in stone to follow , like not mix stuff up every week or something. And know for sure what I'm doing for my legs etc. I'll look into what I'm doing for legs and post that.


Ok... Is it just legs that you are a little confused about? Or is it everything?



> ya .. I don't want to put too much strain , because those hyperextensions last week KILLED my lower back , it hurt to just stand straight .. so I'll think about throwing deads after this cycle.


Good idea.... You do not need a lower back injury! 




> Ok .. So I'll stick to leg press every week , and switch between DB sumo squats and regular squats every week .. (The gym dosen't have something I could do those 1 leged squats on , and the pistols look .. interesting!  not sure if I want to give those a shot , but if they'd help more than I'll do em.)


That sounds fine for now. And you probably need much greater leg strength before you could do pistols anyway! 



> When I do , do the squats though , should I continue to keep them at the beggining of my workout? Or should I have leg press at the beggining every week , then do the Split Squats and then Squats , as my legs will be more fatigued so when I hit failure , it'll be with both legs AND stamina.


You could do them one week at the beginning and the next week at the end. So you continue to improve your squats but you still get the benefits of fatigue in the other week.

You could also rotate between DB reverse lunges and split squats.

eg:
Squats
Leg Press
Single legged squats
Leg Curl or glute ham raises
Calves

Leg press
DB sumo squats
DB reverse lunges
SLDL/Glute ham raises
Calves  

What did you and BulkMeUp have in mind?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Measurements -
> 
> *Forearms - 8.4 " -> 8.6"
> Biceps - 10.5" -> 11"
> ...


These don't look too bad at all!! Congratulations on your biceps, chest, thighs and butt!! 

Don't worry too much about your waist/navel these will easily come back down again! 



> _weight is 135lbs_
> I didn't gain anythign this week! ARG! either 1 of two things happened -
> 1) Since all the weight gain I'm starting to plateau at 2700 calories so I need to increase calories
> 2) Because of the two epsom salt baths this week I could have lost some water weight because of all the sweating ..
> ...


Hmmm... I would probably stick to your calorie level for one more week and if there is still nothing next week then increase by 200-300 cals and go again. 

You don't want things to happen too fast - and your body is not necessarily going to grow in terms of scale weight each week... Things such as hydration, glycogen stores, muscle:fat ratio etc will all alter and you can get peaks and troughs in the scales during the time. It is the overall trend that matters.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok... Is it just legs that you are a little confused about? Or is it everything?


  Well mostly my legs , I seem to be fine everywhere else .. I don't know about one thing for my chest though.
 I tried out the dips towards the end of my routine , so I was thinking if maybe I tried them at the starting maybe my arms won't be so fatigued .. but how would I do a warm up set with them? Just stop before failure? Or forgot about dips for now a stick with decline DB press




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good idea.... You do not need a lower back injury!


 ROFL nope , defintly something I don't need.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That sounds fine for now. And you probably need much greater leg strength before you could do pistols anyway!


  curse me and be so weak  everything would be so much better if I was stronger .. ugh it's just so aggrivating.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could do them one week at the beginning and the next week at the end. So you continue to improve your squats but you still get the benefits of fatigue in the other week.
> 
> You could also rotate between DB reverse lunges and split squats.
> 
> ...


  Could I do them like this?

  Week # 1 -
  Squats
  Split - Squats
  Leg Press
  Glute - Ham raise
  calf / seated calf raises

  Week # 2 - 
  Leg Press
 Split - Squats (or if you think I should I'll switch with reverse lunges , but if I can I'd like to stick with split squats , they hit ym legs REALLY good)
  DB summo Squats
 Glute-ham raises (same with these , I'll switch them if you don't think I'm strong enough , but if not I'd like to keep them , I really liked them last time)
  Calf / seated calf raises

  Week # 3
  Leg Press 
  Summo Squats
  Squats
  Glute - Ham raises
  Calf / seated calf raises

  Week # 4 same as week # 2

  Week # 5 would be same as week # 1

  Week # 6 same as week # 2

  Repeat ..


 EDIT -

 I do have one more question actually involving the wide grip Laqt pull down and the rhombois row.

 Ok for the Rhombois row I don't use that regualr thing , I use this long bar so when I pull it in it's suppos to touch my lower chest , but after a couple of reps I can't get the bar at my chest .. I can get it a little away from my chest .. is that normal? Or should I stop right then and there even though i can pull out a couple more reps doing that. Same thing for the wide grip lat pulldown , for the first couple reps I can get it to touch my upper chest , then after a while I can only get to to around my chin level ,  pull out a few more reps , then I can only get it like 1 /2 way or something which would be when I would stop .. is this right?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> These don't look too bad at all!! Congratulations on your biceps, chest, thighs and butt!!


  Thank - You 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't worry too much about your waist/navel these will easily come back down again!


 Ok good LOL .. it's weird because to me them seem to be getting smaller , but the maeasurments said they got larger  O well 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I would probably stick to your calorie level for one more week and if there is still nothing next week then increase by 200-300 cals and go again.
> 
> You don't want things to happen too fast - and your body is not necessarily going to grow in terms of scale weight each week... Things such as hydration, glycogen stores, muscle:fat ratio etc will all alter and you can get peaks and troughs in the scales during the time. It is the overall trend that matters.


  Ok , I get it now .. I'll wait another week , hopefully it changes! if not I'll be eating like 2900-3000 calories


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2005)

*March 5*

*Training - OFF
*

*Diet - Overall it was really bad .. for the major meal I lost control for a little bit and was eating past fullness ..  just some stuff was going on between my friends and everything , and I'm an emotional eater  *

              Meal 1 - Muesli , PB , SF maple syrup , CC , whey ~calories 500~
   Meal 2 - CC , chicken , cinnamon , stevia , fishies ~ calories 200~
 Meal 3 - Turkey dinner (potatoes , turkey , gravy , green peas , carrots) , piece of chocolate cake with pudding frosting ~ around 600-700 calories~ (friends father's B - Day , I was invited)
                                Meal 4 -(*binge meal )* 5 pieces of cheese / peporni pizza ( 16" ) and 5 garlic fingers ( 16") ~estimated calories are .. o god only know . .. , maybe 1500 ??? ~
                    Meal 5 - 1 cinnamon roll ~ around 200 calories~
                    Meal 6 -Ketchup Chips ~ around 200 calories ~ ( what a great bedtime meal  .. stayed the night at my friends again)
                               Meal 7  - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

                    Macros for the day - 
   Estimated calores = 3200 - 3300 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *2 cups of caramel coffe (with 50 ml of unswetend soy milk in each) , 1 can of diet pepsi
*Sleep - *around 10 hours

 Fun day , had to get hair cut then I went to Diane's father's B - Day party which was delicious , umm then after that me and Diane went of to Micheals where Scott and Dan were , they some stuff happened , and it got uncomftable and edgy .. but then after a while it got better and me and Dan stayed the night at Micheal's. Where I was continously asked why I was never attracted to anyone .. ugh I kept trying to change the subject but they kept bringing it back up .. but I didn't tell them , they punched me a couple of times but I still didn't tell , I wanted to I really wanted to , I mean I've known Micheal for 8 years were really close .. it's just to tell them that I'm gay .. it would just be akward , I can bet you anything , things would change , they'd always be thnking "O god what if he likes me??!!" or something like that , I know they wouldn't mean to , but it would just be a natural reaction to it ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2005)

*March 6*

*Training - Back / Bi
*_Rhombois row -  _*50lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 1x 6 3/4 , 1x5 3/4 , 1x3 3/4 another 3/4 a rep
_Wide grip Lat pulldown - _*70lbs* 1x12 1/2 , 1x8 3/4 3/4 , 1x8 3/4 1/2

_hyperextensions - _2x12 , 1x10 + almost one rep .. almost fisnished it but form broke at last second (I think I'm gonna try holding a weight next time for these)
_*super seted with
*Barbell Curl  _- 40lbs* 1x15  , 1x 9 1/2 , 1x 6 1/2 *held it there for a while trying to push it up*

_Alternating Hammer curls - _*20lbs* 1x6 1/4 L , 1x 8 R not at failure for right arm , 1x 5 1/2 L , 1x 6 1/4 R bot at failure , 1x 3 1/2 L at failure (did this extra set with my left arm because of the extra reps I pulled out with my right arm)

*Diet -*

            Meal 1 - brown rice , chicken , apple , fishies
                                 Meal 2 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
                              Meal 3 -(pre workout) oats , skim milk , whey , banana
  *post workout* - muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                  Meal 4 - muesli , PB , SF maple syrup , CC , whey
                  Meal 5 - oats , walnuts , fishies , tuna , vinnegar , crystal light
                             Meal 6  - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 

  Hows my omega 3 sources looking?? And I just realized I forgot to have any veggies today  I've been so stuff / I'm out anyways .. tomorrows grocery day ..

                  Macros for the day - 
  Calories - 2724
  Fat - 63G (9G sat)
  Carbs - 313g (42G of fiber)
  Protein - 226G


*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *around 5 hours , maybe a little less.

 Good workout .. I was sweating a little , but thats probably because I was wearing a sweater  I was so bloated / there were alot of big guys in there so I was a little intimadated / embarrassed 
  Anyways did absoutley nothing today .. except get donations for the kidney foundation but thats it.

  Tomorrow I'm gonna go to the step class AND the Pilates one as there back to back .. it's gonna be brutual 
  Now I have to go figure out a diet plan for tomorrow so I can have carbies for breakfast


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Measurements -
> 
> *Forearms - 8.4 " -> 8.6"
> Biceps - 10.5" -> 11"
> Chest - 34.6" -> 35.2"


Need more meat there! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Waist - 27.4" -> 28.3"  (does it look like my waist has increased?? .. I thought I was getting slightly leaner .. but now that I took these measurements whenver I look in the mirrior I jsut don't know ..)
> under navel - 30" - > 31.2"  ( I had to of been sucking in or something for my last measurments a month ago .. o god I hope I was .. )


Dont fuss about a 1" diff. I find my waist is like that. Some days i could be a bit more bloated than others. 1" is not a big diff. If there is another 1" increase in a while, then you need to look into things.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thighs - 19.5" -> 19.6" I thought these grew more than that


When you take measurements, you will know the exact extent of where you are. You may want to stay away from buying clothes, at least fitted ones, for a while. 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But - 33.7" -> 34.5" AHA I knew my ass was agrowing


  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Forgot about calves ..


 Calves pic seems to hv some definition. Overall, i cant see much change fropm the previous pics. But then you havent put on a lot of weight since then (~5lb only?). So long as i cant count your ribs, it all looks good  So keep 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> _weight is 135lbs_
> I didn't gain anythign this week! ARG! either 1 of two things happened -
> 1) Since all the weight gain I'm starting to plateau at 2700 calories so I need to increase calories


Dont judge by the results of one week.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> 2) Because of the two epsom salt baths this week I could have lost some water weight because of all the sweating ..


Yes this maybe poss. The epsom salt bath does result in removing toxins from your body along with water. Always keep a tall glass of cool water with you next to the tub and keep sipping it as you soak. Donot have any tea/coffee and anything that may work as any kind of a diuteric.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So what do I do? Increase calories by another 200 , or give it another week to see if I was losing water weight??


One more week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I just meant get something in stone to follow , like not mix stuff up every week or something. And know for sure what I'm doing for my legs etc. I'll look into what I'm doing for legs and post that.


I still say you could do well with a 3 days legs, push, pull split. Do that for sometime until you delvelop some strength and then rework things to mix it up. Remember this that i posterd earlier in your journal?


> Look at this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ead.php?t=42601
> I always say that *a beginner should stay away from advanced training techniques. Why? Because the beginner doesn???t need them: he'll progress on the most basic program if it???s well constructed*. Furthermore, since *the body adapts to any training technique, using advanced methods too soon (when they aren't necessary) will render them much less effective in the future* when they're truly needed to further progress.


So you could consider-
Legs:
Legpress
Squats
Glute-ham raises
claves

Push:
DB Bench
Flies
Tris
Shoulders

Pull
Rows
SLDL's
Bi's
weighted abs

First 2 exercises 4 sets, next two 3 sets . Target 10reps.

If you feel like doing that, run it by Emma. Maybe she can tweak it better.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2005)

Have to vent right now , I'm so pissed off 
 Ok I was planning on goign tot he step class and Pilates calss today , well get to the gym for the step class and the instructor tells me I can't take this class because I don't know the steps and I'm suppos to take the "easy step" class about 5 -6 times before advancing to that class  you THINK the people at the gym would tell you this , write it on the schedule paper they give you , but NOO instead they waste your time , waste your money on a damn taxi and screw up your Pre Workout shake timing , UGHHH I'm so pissed!! So I ended up doing a 25 minute pissed off walk home (I just kinda wandered around town for a little bit , I was so pissed) , and now since it was so cold my damn ear is THROBING! 
 Ugh so now I gotta go take another power walk back to the gym as I'm not wasting my money on another taxi , I also had no idea what to do abo0ut the pre workout shake so I just took a gulp (about 1/4) of my PWO shake ..anyways off to pilates , don't want to be late and miss that class 


 P.S. thought you'd all be happy to know that I'm missing school tomorrow to go over to moncton (about 45 minute drive) for my BMD scan. So that'll be interesting.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Need more meat there!


  I know .. I'm getting there ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont fuss about a 1" diff. I find my waist is like that. Some days i could be a bit more bloated than others. 1" is not a big diff. If there is another 1" increase in a while, then you need to look into things.


 good point .. not to sound gross or anything but the last couple of days I've been "cramped up" and I don't know why , it passes after a day or so  But it just started last week ... I'll see how this week goes , although I'm not expecting any changes due to the crazy amount of pizza I ate at my friends .. ugh cheats 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When you take measurements, you will know the exact extent of where you are. You may want to stay away from buying clothes, at least fitted ones, for a while.


  trust me I know!! I only wear 1 pair of jeans 2x a week , the rest of the days are pyjama pants 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Calves pic seems to hv some definition. Overall, i cant see much change fropm the previous pics. But then you havent put on a lot of weight since then (~5lb only?). So long as i cant count your ribs, it all looks good  So keep


  when I took the web cam down to my calves I think I twisted the adjuster thingy because it's blurry compared to the other .. meh
 I've actually put on 8 pounds , I'm at 135lbs , up from 127lbs  and all I've noticed is my arms are getting bigger , my legs seem to be getting bigger but the measurements said they weren't really .. even my mother commented on my legs , her words were "ARe your legs getting muscular? Cause they look muscular" So I'm not the only one thinking my legs are getting bigger  anyways .. I've also been finding I'm getting leaner in the stomach area , even though measurements say I'm not .. P.S. Once I get a digital camera and if my body stays the same , you should be able to count my ribs  , the detail on the webcam is horrible , my ribs still stick out , not as much as before , but they do , you can only see them from the back sometimes 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont judge by the results of one week.
> 
> Yes this maybe poss. The epsom salt bath does result in removing toxins from your body along with water. Always keep a tall glass of cool water with you next to the tub and keep sipping it as you soak. Donot have any tea/coffee and anything that may work as any kind of a diuteric.
> 
> ...


  For my baths I always have music / green tea with me  I know , it should be water .. but the tea is SOOOO relaxing!
 I'm hoping though that I didn't gain because of my body fat to muscle ratio changed  Hey I can dream right


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I still say you could do well with a 3 days legs, push, pull split. Do that for sometime until you delvelop some strength and then rework things to mix it up. Remember this that i posterd earlier in your journal?
> 
> So you could consider-
> Legs:
> ...


 Well right now I currently really really like my routine , I love it! I just need to get my legs straightened out. Not to mention I'd have to through and re-arrange my days I do things as they are arranged to help target the area I want most (lower back / glutes / legs ) Like for instance I got stretching the day before legs and then cardio after them to help strectch my legs out , and help them recover / grow better , and I have my back workouts the day after my OFF day so I'm prepared to hit it good.

 Thanks though , I notcied alot of people here do that leg / pull / push routine , I'm not interested in it now , but not saying I won't be in the furture , I want to give everything I try AFTER I manage to get everything over with , I think this is my routine untill I reach 145 , then I think I will be changing up my routine completely to reach my goals , I think it'll be something like Powerlifting / Olympic training.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2005)

*March 7*

*Training - Cardio + Abs
*_Cardio - _
  25 minute Power walk
  5 minut rest
 12 minute all hell run (with a few short power walk sessions) I got to they gym when normally it would take a 30 minute walk to get there

_Abs - _
  35 minutes of Pilates using the stability ball

 Workout was great , that power walk / run killed me , I just got to the gym on time and I'm was all sweaty and clamy and I had to then do the most INTENSE Pilates class .. omg my legs would not stop shaking , the instructor had to correct my form for a little bit , it really hit my abs / core , I love the Pilates class there.
*Diet -*

              Meal 1 - (7:20am) 1/2 a cup of brown rice , 1 fishie , 1/2 apple , 45G chicken
              (8:30am) 1/2 cup brown rice , 2 fishie , 1/2 apple , 45G chicken
                                   Meal 2 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
                                Meal 3 - (3:15pm) - oats , walnuts , tuna , vinnegar , crystal light
  Meal 4 - (4:15Pm) (Pre Workout) - oats , whey , skim milk , banana
    *Power walk at 4:45 - 5:15*
  *drank 1/4 of my PWO shake*
  *Run 5:18 - 5:30 , Pilates - 5:30 - 6:05*
  *Post workout* - whey , muesli , skim  milk , banana
                    Meal 5 - (7:35pm) - whey , muesli , CC , SF maple syrup , PB
                    Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 


                    Macros for the day - 
    Calories - 2724
    Fat - 63G (9G sat)
    Carbs - 313g (42G of fiber)
    Protein - 226G


*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *7 and 1/2 hours

 BUSY day , first there was school got home preped my crap , then the whoel gym thingy happened , Pilates killed me. Then I ended up getting a ride home with the owner of the gym / instructor of the Pilates class because my mom forgot about me , she said "That once I get my breathing down , and really tighten up my adominals , I shoul dbe able to keep my but on the floor and use less momentum" , she said I was doing really good considering it was my second class and everyone else in the class has been doing it for a couple of months now.
 Then I went out and got groceries , Asked them if they could special order me some Organic Walnut Butter , so they'll call me back on that , then I had to go to shoppers adn now I'm home , dont' have to do homework since I'm going to moncton tomrrow for my BMD scan.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well mostly my legs , I seem to be fine everywhere else .. I don't know about one thing for my chest though.
> I tried out the dips towards the end of my routine , so I was thinking if maybe I tried them at the starting maybe my arms won't be so fatigued .. but how would I do a warm up set with them? Just stop before failure? Or forgot about dips for now a stick with decline DB press


I would do them at the end of your chest bit, before your tricep work. If you hit your chest hard enough with flyes and inclines then your chest should be fatigued enough to benefit from these.

But if you do not want to do them then you could do decline flyes (not press - otherwise you will have the same arm issues) instead.



> Could I do them like this?
> 
> Week # 1 -
> Squats
> ...


Arggg... Don't make it so complicated!! 

For now I would keep it REALLY simple. A two week rotation would be fine (in reality, a single program would be ok). Also - for now it might be best to keep your main strength builder first... So do leg press before split squats! Then you could rotate your split-squats, DB lunges or squats as a second move. Something like:

Week 1:
Leg Press
Squats or sumo squats
Glute-ham raises (or SLDL)
Calves

Week 2:
Leg Press
Split-Squats
Glute-ham raises (or SLDLs)
Calves

Week 3: 
Leg Press
Reverse DB lunges
Glute-ham raises
Calves



> EDIT -
> 
> I do have one more question actually involving the wide grip Laqt pull down and the rhombois row.
> 
> Ok for the Rhombois row I don't use that regualr thing , I use this long bar so when I pull it in it's suppos to touch my lower chest , but after a couple of reps I can't get the bar at my chest .. I can get it a little away from my chest .. is that normal? Or should I stop right then and there even though i can pull out a couple more reps doing that.


The reps you do that are not complete reps (not moving through the full range of motion) would be 'cheat' reps... You can do them - but work on getting out more FULL reps rather than increasing the total number of reps you do. eg: 
week 1 - 5 full, 3 'cheat' 
week 2 - aim for 6 full and 2 'cheat'.

Otherwise, you need to drop the weight so you can do FULL reps.



> Same thing for the wide grip lat pulldown , for the first couple reps I can get it to touch my upper chest , then after a while I can only get to to around my chin level ,  pull out a few more reps , then I can only get it like 1 /2 way or something which would be when I would stop .. is this right?


Same as above - you need to drop the weight so you can do FULL reps. Or, you can do partials at the end... Only, with these when you reach the point that you can't do full reps, you are better off bringing the bar down ALL THE WAY to your chest and then doing partials at the bottom of the movement (last 25% of the move).


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. thought you'd all be happy to know that I'm missing school tomorrow to go over to moncton (about 45 minute drive) for my BMD scan. So that'll be interesting.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> For my baths I always have music / green tea with me  I know , it should be water .. but the tea is SOOOO relaxing!
> I'm hoping though that I didn't gain because of my body fat to muscle ratio changed  Hey I can dream right


Why not get some decaf green tea at your bath times?!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 8, 2005)

"P.S. Once I get a digital camera and if my body stays the same , you should be able to count my ribs " - is this a good thing?

your measurements (and your pics) lookf awesome, btw!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... Don't make it so complicated!! .


 My point exactly! .. thats why i keep harping on keeping it simple coz i know that you will make things more complicated than they need be.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> For now I would *keep it REALLY simple*. A two week rotation would be fine (*in reality, a single program would be ok*).


I STRONGLY urge you to start with a single wo. As Emma has pointed out several times as regards to your cardio (which also applies to your weight training), you need to 'save' things for when you hit a plateau and/or get bored with your routine. Trust me those things DO happen! Thats when you change it. Until then, if it works dont fix it... or in your case.. dont meddle with it!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would do them at the end of your chest bit, before your tricep work. If you hit your chest hard enough with flyes and inclines then your chest should be fatigued enough to benefit from these.
> 
> But if you do not want to do them then you could do decline flyes (not press - otherwise you will have the same arm issues) instead.


 I've tried Dips already at the end of my workout .. couldn't even pull out one rep , I'm so damn weak! UGH anyways ..
 Why can't I do presses? What do you mean the same arm issues? I did the decline flys today ... but it was a little hard as the decline bench I have to use has all the stuff for holding onto a BB so sometimes when the Db's would hit the sides ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... Don't make it so complicated!!
> 
> For now I would keep it REALLY simple. A two week rotation would be fine (in reality, a single program would be ok). Also - for now it might be best to keep your main strength builder first... So do leg press before split squats! Then you could rotate your split-squats, DB lunges or squats as a second move. Something like:
> 
> ...


 Why only 4 exerciese? 
 Ok .. I'll keep it simple  the last thign was really confusing.
 How about I just do this -
 Leg Press
 Split Squats
 Squats
 Glute-Ham Raise
 Calves

 Then alternate squats with Pile squats. Simple and basic.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The reps you do that are not complete reps (not moving through the full range of motion) would be 'cheat' reps... You can do them - but work on getting out more FULL reps rather than increasing the total number of reps you do. eg:
> week 1 - 5 full, 3 'cheat'
> week 2 - aim for 6 full and 2 'cheat'.
> 
> ...


 Ok .. I'll see how many are "cheat" reps next week .. it's just that when doing it , if I stop when I start doing the cheat reps it wouldn't be enough to fatigue me .. I mean I still would have alot of "umph" left ... I'll see what happens this Sun.

 So what you mean is for the LAT pulldown is right before the cheat reps start bring it completely down to them my chest , then raise it up to my chin , then right back down to my chest? The partial reps? Or did I misunderstand that?


 Thanks Emma I really appreicate all the help your giving me


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

>


 Now I just need to get my heart done .. I'm just scared to ask my mom , I always say "Okay I'm gonna tell her today" but I never do .. I know what her reacting will be , she go on this rant about how all the exercise / all my diet stuff is still screwing my body up , and that I shoul djust be a normal kid , she just dosen't understand all the stuff I do , and why I do it , and if I try telling her , she dosen't pay attention at all.

 Maybe she'll come around or something .. she actually asked me if I could teach her about weight lifting today .. so she's showing some interest , but she more than likely won't go through with it , as she likes her "walks" , when she did the Pialtes class with me she was complaining about it .. not sure how she'll fair with weights.
 Opps sorry for the rant 

 I'll be getting the results back in 10 -14 days they said , they only did a scan on my hip / back bone , she said that since these are two differnt types of bones , if theres a problem there will be signs in these two bones or something  Just as long as it makes sure my knees are alright ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why not get some decaf green tea at your bath times?!


 ... umm becasue that would actually be a logical smart thing to do

 I'll pick some up next week


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> is this a good thing?
> 
> your measurements (and your pics) lookf awesome, btw!


 Umm not sure if it's a good thing or not!  I know most people find it disgusting , but I just have a really big ribcage  so it's not something I can control , like even when I was around 150lbs with a high BF my ribs were still somewhat visible.

 Thanks Jaim! I still have a long ways to go , I'll be happy when I lower my BF some more


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> My point exactly! .. thats why i keep harping on keeping it simple coz i know that you will make things more complicated than they need be.


  ya .. looking back , that was just a "little" too complicated 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I STRONGLY urge you to start with a single wo. As Emma has pointed out several times as regards to your cardio (which also applies to your weight training), you need to 'save' things for when you hit a plateau and/or get bored with your routine. Trust me those things DO happen! Thats when you change it. Until then, if it works dont fix it... or in your case.. dont meddle with it!


  ok , I suggested basically a single WO except alter my squats my Pile Squats as of my core strength problem. If it's fine , then I'M NOT TOUCHING IT AGAIN!
 Just wanted to say thanks for all the help , as I haven't thanked ya guys in a while , I really appreciate the help


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

*Diet Question*

For Wednesday On my off / flexabilty day I'm fighting over myself on something ..

 For my first meal theres two parts to it
 1st part - (7:00- 7:20am) - 
 1/2 cup of muesli
 25G banana
 1/4 cup of quick oats
 1/2 cup of skim milk
 1/2 scoop of whey
 2 fishies

 2nd part - (8:15am - 8:30am)
 3/4 a cup of muesli
 1TBSP of PB
 2TBSP of SF maple syrup
 1/2 a cup of CC
 1/2 a scoop of whey

 Now what I'm fighting over myself is in the first part of my meal , would 1/2 a cup of BROWN RICE be better than 1/2 a cup of muesli .. I'm thinking it would be as it's probably lower GI , and probably just over all better , and I have muesli again around an hour later .. or is it such a insigificant thing that it dosen't matter? Casue If it dosen't then I'd rather the muesli


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 8, 2005)

Will post workout / diet tomorrow so tired right now 

 Sorry Jaim I haven't replied , I thought I'd have time today but I don't! so busy with that BMD scan in Moncton! I'll try tomorrow morning as well , or after school


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've tried Dips already at the end of my workout .. couldn't even pull out one rep , I'm so damn weak! UGH anyways ..


Just keep working on it!! You'll get there. 



> Why can't I do presses? What do you mean the same arm issues?


You said that your arms are too fatigued to do the dips. So I was suggesting you do DB FLYES and not DB PRESS. Because in the press you also use your arms (they have to bend and extend) while in the flyes your arms are just holding the weight (they stay straight).... So they will not fatigue and you will be able to work your chest more (same principle as cable cross before incline press).



> I did the decline flys today ... but it was a little hard as the decline bench I have to use has all the stuff for holding onto a BB so sometimes when the Db's would hit the sides ..


Is there an assisted dip machine at your gym? Or even a seated dip? You could do these instead....





> Why only 4 exerciese?


Because why do 4 exercises BADLY when you can do 3 exercises WELL!!



> Ok .. I'll keep it simple  the last thign was really confusing.
> How about I just do this -
> Leg Press
> Split Squats
> ...


**sigh** Ok - what about we compromise. If I say, fine, you can do one more exercise - can you do this for me:

Leg press
Squats

Each week as your first 2 moves. Then rotate:
DB lunges
Split-squats
Sumo Squats




> Ok .. I'll see how many are "cheat" reps next week .. it's just that when doing it , if I stop when I start doing the cheat reps it wouldn't be enough to fatigue me .. I mean I still would have alot of "umph" left ... I'll see what happens this Sun.


You could drop the weight until you CAN do all the reps correctly.

Also - it might just be that you are unable to TARGET your muscles correctly. Make sure you have the mind-muscle connection down ok!



> So what you mean is for the LAT pulldown is right before the cheat reps start bring it completely down to them my chest , then raise it up to my chin , then right back down to my chest? The partial reps? Or did I misunderstand that?


Yup - the bottom of the movement is much more than the top part.




> Thanks Emma I really appreicate all the help your giving me


Your welcome Tom!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'll be getting the results back in 10 -14 days they said , they only did a scan on my hip / back bone , she said that since these are two differnt types of bones , if theres a problem there will be signs in these two bones or something  Just as long as it makes sure my knees are alright ..


The hip and lumbar spine is where they do the scan on everyone - it gives you the best indication of your general bone density...


Why are you specifically concerned about your knees??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> For Wednesday On my off / flexabilty day I'm fighting over myself on something ..
> 
> For my first meal theres two parts to it
> 1st part - (7:00- 7:20am) -
> ...


What is exactly in your museli? Most natural museli mixes (eg: rolled oats, rye, dried fruits and some nuts) are low GI - and are pretty comperable to brown rice anyway... Sometimes they may be lower...

I doesn't matters that much - if you like the museli better then just stick with that. You could also just increase your oats and banana (Tom - 25g??!! What is that about?? That is less than 1/4 of a banana!  ).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Now what I'm fighting over myself is in the first part of my meal , would 1/2 a cup of BROWN RICE be better than 1/2 a cup of muesli .. I'm thinking it would be as it's probably lower GI , and probably just over all better , and I have muesli again around an hour later .. or is it such a insigificant thing that it dosen't matter? Casue If it dosen't then I'd rather the muesli


 There he goes again complicating things. Roll with the punches, boy. It is pointless fretting about this kinda stuff.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Leg Press
> Split Squats
> Squats
> Glute-Ham Raise
> ...





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Leg press
> Squats
> 
> Each week as your first 2 moves. Then rotate:
> ...




You havent posted how many sets and what are your target reps for your each exercise.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help , as I haven't thanked ya guys in a while , I really appreciate the help


You are welcome


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just keep working on it!! You'll get there.
> 
> 
> You said that your arms are too fatigued to do the dips. So I was suggesting you do DB FLYES and not DB PRESS. Because in the press you also use your arms (they have to bend and extend) while in the flyes your arms are just holding the weight (they stay straight).... So they will not fatigue and you will be able to work your chest more (same principle as cable cross before incline press).


 Ok , Db Flyes it is 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Is there an assisted dip machine at your gym? Or even a seated dip? You could do these instead....


 I don't beleive .. I'll look into what those machines are more in a second.






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Because why do 4 exercises BADLY when you can do 3 exercises WELL!!


 Well before I was doing 5 exercises , 1 for calves of course , if that's what you mean.. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **sigh** Ok - what about we compromise. If I say, fine, you can do one more exercise - can you do this for me:
> 
> Leg press
> Squats
> ...


 That's only 3  did you mean
 Leg Press
 Squats
 Then 2 of either DB Lunges , Split - Squats or Sumo Squats.

 But it dosen't really matter , if you think 3 exercises are gonna be more beneficial / what types of exercises they are I'll believe you and follow whatever you say , haven't steered me wrong once.

 So sticking to 3 how about I do 
 Leg Press
 Squats
 Split Squats / Reverse Db Lunges / Pile Squats 
 Although I'd rather do Split Squats / Lunges / Split squats / Pile / Split etc. Just becasue I find Split squats hits my entire leg REALLY WELL , and it's extremly intense and is what gets me sweating.

 O poo I just realized no Glute - Ham Raises  Wouldn't it be so much better if you could just do everything 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could drop the weight until you CAN do all the reps correctly.
> 
> Also - it might just be that you are unable to TARGET your muscles correctly. Make sure you have the mind-muscle connection down ok!


 Ya that's what I'll do .. I'll have to drop it by 10 pounds as thats what the plates go by , and I gotgood mind-muscle connection , I feel it really well 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - the bottom of the movement is much more than the top part.


 Ok I'll give those a try then


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The hip and lumbar spine is where they do the scan on everyone - it gives you the best indication of your general bone density...
> 
> 
> Why are you specifically concerned about your knees??


 Just because my knees are sometimes "sore" espically after running or something , or I can fell a weird pressure on them sometimes if I'm walking 
 I've had problems witht hem before as a child , something to do with my bodyweight being to great for my knees to support or something ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What is exactly in your museli? Most natural museli mixes (eg: rolled oats, rye, dried fruits and some nuts) are low GI - and are pretty comperable to brown rice anyway... Sometimes they may be lower...
> 
> I doesn't matters that much - if you like the museli better then just stick with that. You could also just increase your oats and banana (Tom - 25g??!! What is that about?? That is less than 1/4 of a banana!  ).


  Ok Muesli ingredients are these -
  ~ oatflakes
  ~corn
  ~wheat
  ~barely
  ~puffed rice
  ~honey
  ~may contain traces of nuts

 That's why I'm so concerned over it , as it's not the best ingredients .. really not the best. But I jsut realized that there are different flavours I could look at .. I think the other two have banana's / apples or something in them , see when i started eating the muesli it was while carb cycling and I wa sin the state of mind that fructose was gonna make me fat or something  so I chose the ones without banana. But I'll re-look

  My diet for Wednesdays are this -
  Meal 1 (1st part) ---------------                                (2nd part)
  1/4 cup oats--------------------                                       3/4 cup muesli
  1/2 cup skim milk-----------------                                  1 TBSP of PB
  1/2 scoop whey------------------                                    1/2 cup of CC
  1/2 cup of muesli                                  ----------------- 1/2 scoop of whey
  25g banana
  2 fishies

  Meal 2 -
  1 cup brown rice
  90G chicken
  4 fishies
  1 sm apple
  Celery

  Meal 3 -
  1 can tuna
  2/3 cup oats
  15G walnuts
  Vinnegar

  Meal 4 -
  1 scoop whey
  25G banana
  1/4 cup oats
  1/2 cup of skim milk

  Meal 5 (about 1 - 2 hours away from meal 4)
  3/4 cup of CC 
  1/4 cup fibre 1
  1 TBSP of almond butter
  4 fishies
  1 cup skim milk

  Meal 6 
  3/4 cup of CC
  1/4 cup of fibre 1
  15g walnuts


 Then for my REGULAR diet days I'm thinking of switching that up .. I find that the brown rice bloats me so much .. it's so hard to drink water or anything.
 So since you said that quick oats are eatible raw , what I might do is for my third meal I'll replace the chicken with CC and I'll replace the brown rice for oats (not sure if it'll make a good combo  ) and then for my 4th meal instead of eating the tuna , I'll use chicken that way I can eat it with some broccoli. Sound alright??


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> There he goes again complicating things. Roll with the punches, boy. It is pointless fretting about this kinda stuff.


  well i wan't sure .. look at the ingredients for the muesli , it's pretty bad.

 aAlso I need to get rid of the brown rice .. the bloat is starting to get unbearable , I mean it's 4PM already and all I've been able to drink so far is 1L of water! It's ridicoulos! (sp?)


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You havent posted how many sets and what are your target reps for your each exercise.


 I think it would just be something like this --

 Leg Press - 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 4 with 4-6 rep range)
 Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 10)
 Split Squats 3 sets (each set would be 4-6 reps 2x on each side)
 Reverse lunges - 3 sets (- 6-8 reps each legs)
 Pile Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 10 reps)

 Am I close?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

*March 8*

*Training - Chest / Tri
*_Db Flys - _*15lbs* 1x12 , *20lbs* 1x8 + 1 slow akward rep , 1x 7 , 1x6 (*weight increase)*
_Incline Db Press _- *30lbs*1x6 , 1x4 1/2 , 1x3 , 1x 1/2 (tried an extra set here because I got pissed off that I couldn't pull out 4 reps for my last set .. but I could even pull out 1 rep for the extra one  )

_Decline Db Flys -  _*15lbs* 1x9 , 20lbs* 1x2 then right after this -> *15lbs* 1x5 (really bad form)  *20lbs* 1x3 (this is what I have written but I don't remeber doing another 20lbs set .. I mean why would I? )
_*Super seted with*_
_Cable Tricep Extension- _*60lbs* 1x20  , *80lbs* 1x6 , 1x3 (did an extra set for these cause where I was super seting I forgot that I was only suppos to do 2 sets)

_Bench Dips -   _1x10 , 1x6 1/2 *held it here* 1x6

 Workout was good , really sore , not sure if I should super set again though , whats your guys suggestions?


*Diet -*

       Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
          *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                            Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
                         Meal 3 -brown rice , fishies , chicken , celery , apple
             Meal 4 - oats , PB , fishies , crystal light
             Meal 5 - CC , almond butter fiber 1, brocolli , heinz veggie sauce
                        Meal 6 (10pm) - CC , almond butter fiber 1, 

             Macros for the day - 
                Calories - 2700
                Fat - 61G (8G sat)
                Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                Protein - 230G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *6 hours


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> That's only 3  did you mean
> Leg Press
> Squats
> Then 2 of either DB Lunges , Split - Squats or Sumo Squats.


No.... I meant what I wrote - in combination with the rest of your routine! 

Which is why two moves would be better... You can get 'more bang for your buck' out of them.



> So sticking to 3 how about I do
> Leg Press
> Squats
> Split Squats / Reverse Db Lunges / Pile Squats
> Although I'd rather do Split Squats / Lunges / Split squats / Pile / Split etc. Just becasue I find Split squats hits my entire leg REALLY WELL , and it's extremly intense and is what gets me sweating.


Split squats are not going to offer you everything you need - so don't think they will. Just because they make you sweat, does not mean that they are of the greatest benefit.



> O poo I just realized no Glute - Ham Raises  Wouldn't it be so much better if you could just do everything


No - you still do the glute-ham raises... So:
Leg Press
Squats
DB lunge/ Split Squat/ Sumo Squat
Glute Ham raises
Calves

The reason being - squats and LP are  quad dominant moves, Lunges/ Split squats and sumo squats target your glutes more - so you need something to hit your hammies - which would be your glute-ham raises or leg curls.

This is a lot - which is why I wanted you to do less exercises... but anyway...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think it would just be something like this --
> 
> Leg Press - 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 4 with 4-6 rep range)
> Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 10)
> ...


Arggg - ok... If you are insistant on doing so many exercises then you will have to drop the sets of the 3rd exercise... something like:

Leg Press - Warm up set, then 3 to 4 working sets (4-8 range)
Squats - 3 sets (8-12)
Other exercise - 2 sets (Single leg/lunges - do 6-8 reps/side, sumos 8-12 total)
Glute-Ham raises - 2 to 3 sets (as many as you can do per set)
Calves


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok Muesli ingredients are these -
> ~ oatflakes
> ~corn
> ~wheat
> ...


Yeah - not the best. Corn, puffed rice and honey are all poor choices. 

Why not make your own?? Add some oats, barley, rye, seeds (sunflower seeds or linseeds), dried fruit (apple, pear, raisins) etc into a container and use that?

Otherwise - look for a better one OR just increase your oats and banana to make up the difference!!!



> My diet for Wednesdays are this -
> Meal 1 (1st part) ---------------                                (2nd part)
> 1/4 cup oats--------------------                                       3/4 cup muesli
> 1/2 cup skim milk-----------------                                  1 TBSP of PB
> ...


Ok - tell me again why you are spliting this meal in two?? I am confused!!??



> Meal 2 -
> 1 cup brown rice
> 90G chicken
> 4 fishies
> ...


This is good. But you want to replace this for oats and cc right?? That would be fine - what you could do is shred the apple up into the mix then add some cinnamon and vanilla extract/syrup and it would taste like apple and cinnamon pie!! YUM!



> Meal 3 -
> 1 can tuna
> 2/3 cup oats
> 15G walnuts
> Vinnegar


Good. But you want to replace the tuna with chicken right?? That would be ok - but why?? Because you CAN eat broccoli with tuna you know?!! Unless you have some weird food combination rule that you follow...



> Meal 4 -
> 1 scoop whey
> 25G banana
> 1/4 cup oats
> 1/2 cup of skim milk


Yup - although you could increase the banana - have at least HALF a banana!! Geezz - that is really worrying that you will only have that much! That is only about 1 inch of banana!



> Meal 5 (about 1 - 2 hours away from meal 4)
> 3/4 cup of CC
> 1/4 cup fibre 1
> 1 TBSP of almond butter
> ...


This is fine - but why the skim milk here?? (am I missing something?)



> Meal 6
> 3/4 cup of CC
> 1/4 cup of fibre 1
> 15g walnuts


Good.  


Honestly tom - you are micro-analysing things more than they need to be...


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No.... I meant what I wrote - in combination with the rest of your routine!
> 
> Which is why two moves would be better... You can get 'more bang for your buck' out of them.
> 
> ...


  I don't just like Split Squats for "sweating"  I liek them also cause they hit my legs hard , but I'll keep it to the normal routine.

  Okay I'm confused .. You said that I would still do Glute -Ham raises , So I would do the
  Leg Press
  Squats
  Mixed Exercise 
  Glute
  Calves
 But then you said it was alot and you wanted me to do less .. unless did you mean that I switch up the squats every week with the other exercises. 

  Leave it up to me to take a complicated situation and make it EVEN more comlicated ..


 Edit - don't bother replying , jsut look at my last post


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg - ok... If you are insistant on doing so many exercises then you will have to drop the sets of the 3rd exercise... something like:
> 
> Leg Press - Warm up set, then 3 to 4 working sets (4-8 range)
> Squats - 3 sets (8-12)
> ...


  No I'll take out an exercise if you want , just which one?
  I'm soo confused 


 Edit - Don't bother replying , just look at my last post


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - not the best. Corn, puffed rice and honey are all poor choices.


 I hate my crappy selections 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why not make your own?? Add some oats, barley, rye, seeds (sunflower seeds or linseeds), dried fruit (apple, pear, raisins) etc into a container and use that?
> 
> Otherwise - look for a better one OR just increase your oats and banana to make up the difference!!!


  It'll be hell finding out the value if I make my own! But I might have to do it if theres not a better one at the store. Umm would the stuff I'm currently using still be good PWO? As it is simplier carbs , or should I use the better one for PWO? And I'm sure the meal after my PWO should use the better one as well right?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - tell me again why you are spliting this meal in two?? I am confused!!??


 Because in order to get ready for school I have to wake up around 7:20 - 7:30am , BUT I have to eat at around 8:30 as my lunch time is at 11:30 , so I was just thinking I should split it up.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is good. But you want to replace this for oats and cc right?? That would be fine - what you could do is shred the apple up into the mix then add some cinnamon and vanilla extract/syrup and it would taste like apple and cinnamon pie!! YUM!


 YUMMY! sounds good! trying it tomorrow , what would I do without your great recipes!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good. But you want to replace the tuna with chicken right?? That would be ok - but why?? Because you CAN eat broccoli with tuna you know?!! Unless you have some weird food combination rule that you follow...


  yes I could eat chicken with tuna but I think I would  , I'd much rather chicken with my broccoli! Unless you want me to use tuna as of the whole disagrement that 90G dosen't have enough protein , in which case I'll use tuna then.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yup - although you could increase the banana - have at least HALF a banana!! Geezz - that is really worrying that you will only have that much! That is only about 1 inch of banana!


  well to fit my macros I need about 1/2 a banana and so I split it into both my shakes .. so 1/4 a banana in each shake ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is fine - but why the skim milk here?? (am I missing something?)


  I can take out the skim milk , I'll make the two shakes with each with one full galss instead of 1/2 a glass , jsut thought it evened out my meals more







			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Honestly tom - you are micro-analysing things more than they need to be...


 I KNOW! I have to stop , but I can't stop picking at my diet / routine  ughh


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2005)

Ugh actually never mind about all that crap .. this si what I'm gonna do

 Leg Press - 4 set ( 1 w/u , 3 - 6-8 range)
 Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 12
 Split squats - 2 sets ( 6-8 each side , 1 set 2x each leg)
 Glute - Ham Raises - 3 sets
 Seated Calf raises - 4 sets (mixed rep range)

 No switching exercises this week or that week , I want just one plan thats it. I want to be able to increase my strength and if I switch exercises every week I know I'm not gonna be able to get as good resluts. 
 I've also booked an appointment For Tues and Thurs next week at 9am with THE OWNER of the gym , not the other guy. She actually knows what she's doing , so she gonna check my stuff for my chest / tri workout and my leg wrokout. I told her I'm mostly concerned about my leg workout as I find it hard to go to failure with most of my exercises cause of my core.
 Diet - gonna swtich that one meal , find some walnut butter (or just eat walnuts if I can't) , switch to steel cut oats for the oats I have later in the day , and I'll post my other diet for Sun / Mon / Wed sometime in the next 3 days as I workout later in the day / or have it off.

 P.S. it's been a while isnce I've had a "spell" or really really bad headache , so I'm guessing it was that extra multivitamin before bed , as I haven't really changed my sleep habits.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2005)

*march 9*

*Training - Stretching class ( yoga moves ) 30 minutes
*

*Diet -*

           Meal 1 - (7:20am) - Muesli , skim milk , oats , banana , whey , fishies
               - (8:30am) - Muesli , PB , SF mpale syrup , whey , CC
    Meal 2 - Brown rice , chicken , celery , apple , fishies
                             Meal 3 -oats , tuna , walnuts , crystal light 
                 Meal 4 - oats , skim milk , banana , whey
    *Stretching class *
                 Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 , skim milk 
                            Meal 6  - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies (forgot to take them at meal 5)

                 Macros for the day - 
                    Calories - 2724
                    Fat - 63G (9G sat)
                    Carbs - 313G  (43G of fibre)
                    Protein - 226G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *8 hours

  Went to see the movie Constatine last night with my friends , great movie.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2005)

*March 10*

*Training - Legs + Abs
*_Leg Press - _*90lbs* 1x12 , *140lbs* 1x15 (coulda kept going) , *190lbs* 1x5 (I forgot to rest inbetween this set and the other one iwth *140lbs* ) , 1x6  I was not expecting 190lbs .. I thought it'd be the same range as Squats with around 120lbs  
_Squats - _*135lbs* 1x4 (bad form , Failure for core , not for legs) , *115lbs* 1x9 , 1x12 (these were alright .. still wasn't good for the legs , as my core was giving out .. I'd go down to do another squat but my core wouldn't let me , and I'd have to stand right back up) *125lbs* 1x4 (stomach really gave otu) 1x5 *rest for 1 sec* 1x1 , *rest for one second 1x1
_Pile Squats -  _*65lbs* 1x16 , coulda kept going , *90lbs* 1x12 , not to failure , but I almost puked
_Reverse Db Lunges -  _*30lbs* 1x8 each leg , not to failure but clsoe , *35lbs* 1x14
_Glute - Ham Raises - _lots of set with 2 reps , just expermineting with leg postioning / hieght of the seat , after I found a postion I liked - 1x5 , 1x3 , 1x 3 1/2
_Seated Calf Raises -  _*70lbs* 1x10 , (no rest before starting this one) 880lbs* *60lbs* 1x16 , *80lbs* 1x6

*ABS - 
*_Hanging Leg Raises - _2x6 , 1x5
_knee / hip raising with parralel bar -  _1x11 , 1x13
_Saxon bends_ - *10lbs* 2x12
_Ball Pikes_ - 2x15 , 1x9

 Really like the leg presses , they klled my legs and I know I went to failure as I couldn't lift the thing abck up to the starting postion  I'd have to wait until my next set to put it back in the starting position.
 Squats were .. ugh .. I can't seem to get to failure on this , DAMN CORE! my legs aren't faigued by these at all .. and it kept pissing my off so I started to do more sets .. ugh .. next time I'm jsut sticking to the 115lbs
 Pile Squats DID NOTHING for my legs , and it was so hard tryign to get the 90lb DB off the rack place , so I did the Reverse lunges instead. Didn't take the first set to failure , as I know my workout was getting to be to much.
 Glute - Ham Raises were okay .. I'm questioning my form on them , but I'll have a PT checking them for me next week so I'll know then.
   Seated Calf Raises .. not sure if I doing the full range of motion on these  but PT next week so I'll know.


  And I really missed my split squats , Reverse Db lunges / Pile Squats don't get my legs nearly as good as them ..

   UGH I HATE LEG DAYS!


*Diet -*

           Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
              *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                                Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
                             Meal 3 - CC , oats ,apple , fishies, celery
                 Meal 4 - oats , walnuts , fishies , crystal light , chicken , broccoli
                 Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fibre 1
                            Meal 6  - CC , walnuts , fibre 1

                 Macros for the day - 
                    Calories - 2716
                    Fat - 63G (9G sat)
                    Carbs - 310G  (42G of fibre)
                    Protein - 227G 

*Water - *4L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *8 hours

  Posting this now because I just found out I'm working untill 11pm tonight  , don't know how I'm gonna wake up tomorrow.
   woke up 2 hours late this morning , didn't go to school.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay .. just went out to the grocery store .. Good and Bad news.

 they have no barley / rye flakes or lineseeds , they do have sunflower seeds .. and the only dried fruit I could find without added sugar / what not was apricots 

 So I guess I'm out of luck for muesli .. so after I'm done this bag , no more. Will have to use Oats for Pwo and as for what I can use for the meal after my PWO .. I have no idea. Unless I can find some at another store.

 Okay good news is .. I thought about it , and what the most portable carb .. BREAD! So I went on a mad search throughout the store and came up with this --
   100% + Rye bread (made without yeast)
   Ingredients are - 
   Rye Flour
   Natural Spring Water
   Sour Dough  (Rye flour , natural spring water , bacterial culture)
   Salt
   Macros are - per 1 slice
   Calories -  105
   Protein - 2.4
   Fat - .4
   Carbs - 23 (1.3G fibre)
   Mostuire / water - 20G 

   I also searched for the ingredients to make my own bread ,
   I found -
   Psyllium
   Wheat bran
   oat bran
   Soy powder
 etc.. So it will be possible for me to make my own bread , if the stuff I bought isn't good /or making my own bread would just be better anyways. 

   Also got some STEEL (  Emma .. and then I spelt Scotish wrong right after that!  ) cut oats .. it says per 1/4 a cup (40g) =
   Caloreis - 150
   Protein - 5g
   Fat - 2g (0g sat)
   Carbs - 25G (4G fibre)
   4 mg sodium

 So this is good .. but I thought that 40g always equaled 1/2 a cup not 1/4 .. but then again some food is more dense then others 


 Edit - Just thought I'd tell ya why i needed bread  I tried the CC / oats / apple / cinnamon mixture ... didn't like it  could only eat about 3/4 of it before I gave up , so I had 15G of walnuts to make up for it.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh actually never mind about all that crap .. this si what I'm gonna do
> 
> Leg Press - 4 set ( 1 w/u , 3 - 6-8 range)
> Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 12
> ...


Good enough for me!  

Just stick with it and you will be fine.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 12, 2005)

*March 11 (need help/ suggestions)*

*Training - Shoulders + Cardio 
   Shoulders -
*_Seated DB Press (strength increased) - _*15lbs* 1x13 , *25lbs* 1x8 +1 slow rep , 1x5 1/4 , 1x 1/4 *held*
_Push Press (strength increase) -  _*50lbs* 1x12 1/2 , 1x11 , *1x9 1/2 held)
_Bent Over Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x10

*Cardio - *17 minutes on the stepper
   ~Heart rate ~ - 161 - 181 

 Good workout , shoulders were tired as hell. Gonna switch the bent over flys with reverse flys tomorrow , I may like the postioning better. I jsut hate bent over flys 

   After the cardio I had to wobble out of the cardio room , taking breaks because I was about to puke uke: omg that was intense and my legs hurted so much 

*Diet -*

              Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
                 *post workout* -muesli , skim milk , whey , banana
                                   Meal 2 - whey , muesli , CC , PB , SF maple syrup,
                                Meal 3 - fishies , rye bread , tuna , mustard , apple 
                    Meal 4 - oats , walnuts , fishies , crystal light , chicken , broccoli
                    Meal 5 - CC , almond butter , fibre 1
                               Meal 6  - CC , walnuts , fibre 1

                    Macros for the day - 
                       Calories - 2765
                       Fat - 64G (9G sat)
                       Carbs - 323G  (44G of fibre)
                       Protein - 228G 

   Opps  I guess I ate too much 

*Water - *4.5 L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *5 hours 


   MARCH BREAK!! AN ENTIRE WEEK OF REST! thank god!
 I have bad news though .. I won't be able to do my leg training with the PT anymore .. as my driver's ed thing start Thurs at 9am .. the time of my appointment  so I'll have to cancel that , btu I can still do the chest / tri workout .. unless I switch my chest / tri workout with my leg this week so I can get her to check out form on glut - ham raises , seated calf , squats etc.  but then the week after that my legs would be waiting over 7 days to get trained again which is too long .. unless I throw a small leg wrokout in there somewhere .. Suggestions?

 Also because of the driver's ed class there on Thurs - Sun from 9AM to 4PM .. that means I need to switch some meals into shakes / protein bars


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 12, 2005)

Weight is 136


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Weight is 136






Congratulations!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Congratulations!


 Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 13, 2005)

*March 12*

*Training - OFF
*
*Diet -*

                Meal 1 - Protein bar ~230 cals~
                                     Meal 2 - Tuna , vinnegar , walnuts ~220 cals~
                                  Meal 3 - half of a fries , 1 chicken burger at KFC ~ probably 500-600 cals~
                      Meal 4 - 3 pieces of pizza , 1 garlic finger , 1 piece of chocolate cake ~ probably 800 cals~
                      Meal 5 - 1 piece of cake ~probably 200 cals ~
                                 Meal 6  - 2 pieces of pizza ~ probably 450 cals ~
  Meal 7 - 1/4 cup of CC , 5 fishies ~95cals~

                      Macros for the day - 
 Estimated calories - 2495 - 2595 calories 

*Water - *Somewhere between 3.5L - 4.5L lost count
*Additonals - *1 cup of Coffe with 50 ml of unsweetned soy milk , 1/2 a can of diet rite soda
*Sleep - *10 hours


 Great day , threw a surprise B-day party for Dan , he needed it he's been having a rough couple of days. Ate , watched movies , jumped on each other etc..
  Then I stayed the night with Diane and Kristy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 7 - 1/4 cup of CC , 5 fishies ~95cals~


LOL - All of that and you still manage CC before bed!! 



> Macros for the day -
> Estimated calories - 2495 - 2595 calories


Wow!! That is good for a cheat day!



> *Sleep - *10 hours




Sounds like you had a fun day! Good to hear - I am glad you have started allowing yourself these days once/week!!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - Protein bar ~230 cals~
> Meal 2 - Tuna , vinnegar , walnuts ~220 cals~
> Meal 3 - half of a fries , 1 chicken burger at KFC ~ probably 500-600 cals~
> Meal 4 - 3 pieces of pizza , 1 garlic finger , 1 piece of chocolate cake ~ probably 800 cals~
> ...



Only 5 pieces of pizza yesterday Tom? Usually you do more... lol, amateur...Kidding!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Shoulders + Cardio
> Shoulders -
> *_Seated DB Press (strength increased) - _*15lbs* 1x13 , *25lbs* 1x8 +1 slow rep , 1x5 1/4 , 1x 1/4 *held*
> _Push Press (strength increase) -  _*50lbs* 1x12 1/2 , 1x11 , *1x9 1/2 held)
> _Bent Over Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x10


Excellent workout!!



> Macros for the day -
> Calories - 2765
> Fat - 64G (9G sat)
> Carbs - 323G  (44G of fibre)
> ...


Pfffttt... Looks good to me!! 



> I can still do the chest / tri workout .. unless I switch my chest / tri workout with my leg this week so I can get her to check out form on glut - ham raises , seated calf , squats etc.  but then the week after that my legs would be waiting over 7 days to get trained again which is too long .. unless I throw a small leg wrokout in there somewhere .. Suggestions?


You could combine your legs and chest for the day and then do calves/triceps on your another day.



> Also because of the driver's ed class there on Thurs - Sun from 9AM to 4PM .. that means I need to switch some meals into shakes / protein bars


M'eh - one day on bars is not going to be too bad for you tom. Sometimes you just have to make do with what you can.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom - just wanted to tell you that I made walnut butter today!! It worked really well too. I just used plain walnuts and blended it in one of these - I use the container thingy, put the nuts in and turned it on high for a few minutes. Here is something similar - the picture of the little container thingy is a bit clearer... 

Anyway - It came together in a smooth paste really well and was really tasty too!!

Maybe you could try again?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think it would just be something like this --
> 
> Leg Press - 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 4 with 4-6 rep range)
> Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 10)
> ...


 I knew you would make it into a Math quiz!! Too much there. But i see you have sorted it out with Emma. Sorry i couldnt get back earlier. Was very busy at work last week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh actually never mind about all that crap .. this si what I'm gonna do
> 
> Leg Press - 4 set ( 1 w/u , 3 - 6-8 range)
> Squats - 3 sets ( 8 - 12
> ...


 
 No switching exercises this week or that week , I want just one plan thats it. 
Thats the whole idea! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. it's been a while isnce I've had a "spell" or really really bad headache , so I'm guessing it was that extra multivitamin before bed , as I haven't really changed my sleep habits.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Weight is 136


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet -*
> 
> Meal 1 - Protein bar ~230 cals~
> Meal 2 - Tuna , vinnegar , walnuts ~220 cals~
> ...


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - All of that and you still manage CC before bed!!


  ya it was hard! I tried eating half a cup but it didn't work I was ready to puke!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wow!! That is good for a cheat day!


  .. it isn't so much for the cheating , but rather just to be social and hang out with my friends , I love my good old normal food!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a fun day! Good to hear - I am glad you have started allowing yourself these days once/week!!


 I had an excellent time! Dan was so shocked that we actually did that for him (the surprise party) He was just feeling down the last couple of days so he needed it


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Only 5 pieces of pizza yesterday Tom? Usually you do more... lol, amateur...Kidding!


  yup only 5  there was
 ~garlic fingers
 ~pizza
 ~chocolate cake
 ~3 bags of chips (1 reg. 1 roast chick. 1 ketchup)

 Tons of food for only 6 people! But I just enjoy being with my friends and jsut being normal its soooo nice I wish I did it before.

 P.S. Give me a day or two and I'll reply to your PM okay? I've been REALLY busy lately


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Excellent workout!!


 It was great! I made an opps , on the last set of db press I did 1x 4 1/4 then held , not 1x 1/4  Now if only my back workout had of been just as good 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Pfffttt... Looks good to me!!


  o well in that case those will be my new macros
 I did want to try out those gummi worms you posted but I keep forgeting to pick up the jello mixture , would I include those in my macros as well?




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could combine your legs and chest for the day and then do calves/triceps on your another day.


 Well I only have an hour 9 - 10 so not sure if I'd have enough time , or enough energy LOL
 Ummm hmm what I might do is start the workout with a LIGHT leg workout , like maybe 1 - 2 sets of everything just so she can check my form on most then continue on with my normal routine and if time ends I can finish without her assitance as all I really need help with is my legs.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> M'eh - one day on bars is not going to be too bad for you tom. Sometimes you just have to make do with what you can.


 Well I found out that there's a lunch break at 12-1 so I can eat my nromal food there , for my tuna / walnut / fishie / oat meal that it's gonna run into is make a shake , so hopefully it works out
 It's gonna be hell though Thurs / Fri / Sat / Sun from 9am - 4pm  then on saturday right after my classroom time I have driver's lesson (actually in the car) from 4pm - 5pm


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - just wanted to tell you that I made walnut butter today!! It worked really well too. I just used plain walnuts and blended it in one of these - I use the container thingy, put the nuts in and turned it on high for a few minutes. Here is something similar - the picture of the little container thingy is a bit clearer...
> 
> Anyway - It came together in a smooth paste really well and was really tasty too!!
> 
> Maybe you could try again?


 Thanks Emma , I have that one with the hand thingy , I never tried it with that , I'm gonan give it another shot 
 I was talking to a girl at this store and I told her that I blended it but it turned out kinda powdery not in a butter , then she told me what I needed to do to actually make it butter was add some almond oil / canoil oil or it won't be a butter  (that's what you said , but you said I might not need to.. ) anyways I am gonna try again , lightly roast then if it's still powdery I'm gonna use some almond oil.

 Also P.S. I did find some better muesli  BUT the problem is , is that the dried fruit in it is dates ... so that means that per serving there's 13.5G sugar ... so I was thinking I could buy that stuff and pick out the dates? would that be fine? I'm running really low ont he other stuff so I need to make either a completly new meal / or get that stuff and pick out the raisins by tomorrow


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I knew you would make it into a Math quiz!! Too much there. But i see you have sorted it out with Emma. Sorry i couldnt get back earlier. Was very busy at work last week.


 YAY your back , I thought ya left me  I know the feeling , all last week was crazy and all this week is gonna be crazy too , and I thought I could relax with it being march break and all!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No switching exercises this week or that week , I want just one plan thats it.
> Thats the whole idea!


 LOL I was SOOO tempted to switch my split squats with step - ups then I slaped myself and said "NO! your sticking with that , no changing shit!"





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 ya strange .. but o well works for me 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

*March 13*

*Training - Back / Bi
*_Rhombois Row -  _*50lbs* 1x12 full , *70lbs* 1x 11 + 1 cheat , *80lbs* 1x 4 + 1 cheat ( or it was 5 + 1 cheat I lost count) , 1x 5 + 1 cheat
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - _*70lbs* 1x14 full , 1x10 full (bad form on some reps because I tried to do a partial) , 1x 7 + 1 cheat , 1x5 of PARTIAL reps 

_Hyperextension - _*10lbs* 1x15 , *25lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 (with the 25 lbs I didn't like my form I thought it could be better)
*superseted with
*_BB Curl -  _*50lbs* (strength increase) - 1x9 3/4 , 1x4  *45lbs* 1x 6 1/4

_Hammer Curls , One arm at a time - _*20lbs* 1x9R  1x8 1/4 L , 1x7 1/4R 1x4 1/2L , 1x2 1/2L *held* , 1x2 1/4L (those last two sets with my left arm only were both taking to failure)

 Hmmm ... it was an alright workout
 The rhombois row's first working set I went to light on the weights becuase I wanted to make sure I made FULL reps 
 Then on the LAT Pulldown my form suffered on some reps because I tried going into partial reps , then when I did the set with partial reps I didn't like it , I found it akward and didn't really hit anything
 Then for the hyperextensions I didn't like my form using the 25lbs but I can do too many reps using my bodyweight / the 10lbs plate ... so next week I'll do the first set with 25lbs for fatigue my back some then the last two using 10 lbs
 BB curl I was pissed about only pulling out 4 1/2 reps for my second set.

_* QUESTION -  *_sometime for the LAT pulldown it dosen't touch my chest but it comes REALLY CLOSE like it skims my sweater , this is still a FULL rep right?


*Diet -*

               Meal 1 - rye bread , apple , fishies , tuna
Meal 2 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1
                                    Meal 3 - oats , chicken , LOTS of broccoli , fishies , walnuts
                                 Meal 4 - (pre wokrout) - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *post workout* - skim milk , muesli , whey , banana
                     Meal 5 - muesli , PB , CC , whey
                     Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                     Macros for the day - 
                        Calories - 2765
                        Fat - 64G (9G sat)
                        Carbs - 323G  (44G of fibre)
                        Protein - 228G 

*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea
*Sleep - *6 hours 


good day
 Work then gym then I hung out with my friends and Dan and Mike stayed the night


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

*March 14*

*Training - Cadio + Abs
*_Pilates Class - 35 minutes
_It was not as intense as before as the instructor took it down a notch so the newer people (me and some other girl  ) can get the breathing down pat. It was more like a stretch .. but it was kinda cardio and defintly abs .. ah bah who cares.

*Diet -*

                 Meal 1 - rye bread , apple , fishies , tuna
  Meal 2 - CC , almond butter , fiber 1 (half of it at 12:30pm and the other half a hour later)
                                      Meal 3 - (pre workout) skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana (had oats in this meal cause that muesli is running out and I don't know what to do after it runs out)
 Meal 4 - muesli , PB , CC , whey
                       Meal 5 - steel cut oats (I thought these would make more than oats .. but it made alot less ) , walnuts , chicken , broccoli
                       Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                       Macros for the day - 
                          Calories - 2774
                          Fat - 67G (9G sat)
                          Carbs - 318G  (44G of fibre)
                          Protein - 22G 

 Hmm my macros have increase by 100 ish well it's probably over 2800 after you account for all the "picking" (jsut adding a little bit more to my measurments) I do , and after including the stevia , cinnamon , SF maple syrup , crystal light etc. .. but Emma says it's alright so more food 


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  I use one in oatmeal and then I found out my love of putting it in my water
*Sleep - *5 -6 hours (because Dan had to wake up at 8am to go to work)

  Umm Well had to go grocery shopping , that's about it.
  Friends are over right now as I type this ... the whores are messing up my room after I just spent over an hour cleaning it  THERE WHORES! DAMN WHORES!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 14, 2005)

*~ New Muesli ~*

This is what I got

 ~Raisins
 ~Toasted and malted wheat flakes
 ~ Barley Flakes
 ~Oat Flakes
 ~Wheat flakes
 ~*Sweetned  *dired pineapple (the other type had sweetned banana)
 ~ Apricots
 ~ Toasted and malted oat flakes
 ~Brazil nuts
 ~Dates
 ~Almonds
 ~Roasted Hazelnuts
 ~Preseravtive : Sulphur dioxide (only in the apricots and pineapple)

 Per 60G:
 205 calories
 4.9G Protein
 37.9G Carbs (15.9 of which is sugars and 4.2 is fibre)
 3.8G Fat (.7G sat)


 So I was thinking I could take out maybe the pinapple and raisins?? Or is it fine becuase of where it's my Post PWO meal? Probably not .. sweetned Pinapple
 And what does malted mean .. it sounds sweet


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> This is what I got
> 
> ~Raisins
> ~Toasted and malted wheat flakes
> ...


 The other stuff you have is heaps better... Too much added sugar(sweetened fruit, malted = sweetened)... and the nuts they used are high in saturated fats and have poor fat ratio's (brazil nuts and hazelnuts)...

Either stick to the one you have at the moment or, as I suggested before, make your own (just add KNOWN quantites of ingredients to a big container and shake... Then weigh the whole lot. After you calculate the ratio's for the whole batch devide it into the servings you need for your required calorie level and then weigh out that amount each time - just like you do when you make bars). 

eg: Combine something like -
2 cups rolled oats
2 cups rolled barley
2 cups rolled rye
0.5 cups chopped dried apples
0.5 cups muscatels/raisins
0.5 cups chopped apricots
0.25 cups linseeds
0.25 cups chopped walnuts/almonds

Enter all the ingredients into the pantry on www.nutritiondata.com and it will give you a weight and a macro profile for the whole thing. Then you just split it up into what you need!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I did want to try out those gummi worms you posted but I keep forgeting to pick up the jello mixture , would I include those in my macros as well?


If you eat the whole batch  yeah - probably (depending on the size of the batch - I make 1/2 batches, which is 60 cals, 12.5g protein).



> Well I only have an hour 9 - 10 so not sure if I'd have enough time , or enough energy LOL...
> Ummm hmm what I might do is start the workout with a LIGHT leg workout , like maybe 1 - 2 sets of everything just so she can check my form on most then continue on with my normal routine and if time ends I can finish without her assitance as all I really need help with is my legs.


 Trust you to make something relatively simple - complicated! Argg...

If you just want her to check your form then why not do your normal legs day on your normal legs day, and then do your normal chest/tri's with her - but ask her to watch you do one set of LIGHT legs exercises on that day too!?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma , I have that one with the hand thingy , I never tried it with that , I'm gonan give it another shot
> I was talking to a girl at this store and I told her that I blended it but it turned out kinda powdery not in a butter , then she told me what I needed to do to actually make it butter was add some almond oil / canoil oil or it won't be a butter  (that's what you said , but you said I might not need to.. ) anyways I am gonna try again , lightly roast then if it's still powdery I'm gonna use some almond oil.


I didn't need ANY oil at all. Just had to wait for a little while (and blend it pretty finely) before the oils were liberated and it started to bind to itself.



> Also P.S. I did find some better muesli  BUT the problem is , is that the dried fruit in it is dates ... so that means that per serving there's 13.5G sugar ... so I was thinking I could buy that stuff and pick out the dates? would that be fine? I'm running really low ont he other stuff so I need to make either a completly new meal / or get that stuff and pick out the raisins by tomorrow


I looked at the ingredients - it is a really bad museli..  You could just make your own!!! Or even make a new meal - increase the oats and banana and add a tbs or 2 of dried fruits and nuts?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The other stuff you have is heaps better... Too much added sugar(sweetened fruit, malted = sweetened)... and the nuts they used are high in saturated fats and have poor fat ratio's (brazil nuts and hazelnuts)...


 opps  I thought what I could do is take out the fruit stuff and the nuts , but I didn't know what malted mean .. it did sounda little suspious to me though 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Either stick to the one you have at the moment or, as I suggested before, make your own (just add KNOWN quantites of ingredients to a big container and shake... Then weigh the whole lot. After you calculate the ratio's for the whole batch devide it into the servings you need for your required calorie level and then weigh out that amount each time - just like you do when you make bars).
> 
> eg: Combine something like -
> 2 cups rolled oats
> ...


 Well the problem is , is that I can't make my own 
 I have searched ALL over town (literally I've been to EVERY store that sells food) and NO WHERE do they sell Rolled/ flake barley or Rolled / flake Rye  and all the dried fruit I found is sweetned except for the apricots 
 So I'm gonna go back to this health sotre place and ask them to special order me some , when I asked if they did have it they said "Well we should" but they didn't , so theres a good chance they will. If not my dad owns a restaurnat and he orders from all those big companies so I'm sure I can get some from him (tried searching through hundreds of hundreds of pages for the walnut butter ) .. so I'm gonna use up what I have left and after I'm done I'm gonna use some oats I suppos .. ( I've switched the muesli in my PWO shake to oats as well )


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you eat the whole batch  yeah - probably (depending on the size of the batch - I make 1/2 batches, which is 60 cals, 12.5g protein).


  ok , maybe some day I'll try them 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Trust you to make something relatively simple - complicated! Argg...
> 
> If you just want her to check your form then why not do your normal legs day on your normal legs day, and then do your normal chest/tri's with her - but ask her to watch you do one set of LIGHT legs exercises on that day too!?


  Your gonna KILL me after you see some of my next posts ... I mean just KILL me

 Well that was the orignal plan , do legs on leg day , chest / tri on chest / tri but then the driver's ed thing happened.
 I had the appointment on thursday (my leg day) at 9am BUT that's the day / time the driver's ed thing happens so I had to cancel. And I can't do it next week because of school... so I did a light leg , then my full chest / tri. I'll post it later.
 I go in tomorrow as well for form on back / bi / shoulders at 2PM


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I didn't need ANY oil at all. Just had to wait for a little while (and blend it pretty finely) before the oils were liberated and it started to bind to itself.


 ok I'm gonna try it again .. maybe it was because I only used 1 /3 a cup at a time so I could know the macros? I'm gonna try 2 /3 a cup tonight. (I went out and bought 2 HUGE bags of walnuts , so I'm ready to expermients cause goddamnit I WILL have my walnut butter!)




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I looked at the ingredients - it is a really bad museli..  You could just make your own!!! Or even make a new meal - increase the oats and banana and add a tbs or 2 of dried fruits and nuts?


 Well today was my last day for muesli
  I think I might have ot make a new meal I was thinking
  ~2/3 a cup of oats
  ~ 1 TBSP of PB (or walnut butter once I make it)
  ~ 1/2 a cup of CC
  ~ 1/2 a sccop of whey

  Or I think it would be better if instead of the 2/3 a cup of oats I had 
  ~35G of stell cut oats
  ~ 1 apple


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

*Your all gonna hate me LOL*

Okay went to the gym today for my appointment , this PT is SOOOOO much better than the other one , I mean HOLY HELL! She's GREAT! She went through my routine / payed ATTENTION to me and my concerns showed me ALOT better exercise for the current stage I'm at. So My routine has changed .. yes changed I'M SORRY! I'll post what she said / changed and I want to know if it contradicts / isn't actually good or not , I found it was.

*Back / Bi* - 
_Rhombois Row -  _She said this was good
_Wid grip lat pulldown -  _She said I need to switch this into a Narrow Grip instead. As I have a wide grip using the rhombois row (it's this really long bar , not what's normall there) already I need something to directly target my Lat , and it'll still work my rhombois but not as much.

_Hyperextensions 
_*super seted with 
*_Barbell Curl  _- Ok she said this should not be superseted as it would be hard on my back to do the barbell curl right afterwards. She also want me to switch my Hyperextension with Deadlifts every second week as she said since theres so many muscle fibers in the lower back and where it takes longer to heal and I do Pilates the day afterwards I may be putting to much stress on my lower back (she's also the pilates instructor) So she wants me to rotate hyperextensions with deadlifts (not SLDL as they target the lower back / hammies more , she said the deadlift will target more of my gluts and my lower back not as much as the SLDL would which is better for me right now)

_Alternating Hammer Curls -  _She wants me not to do 2 sets but to do 3 instead. She also wants me to not do them standing put with my back against a wall but with my but not touching it so I'm leaning backwards against the wall , that way I also work my core

_Concentration Curl - _She want me to throw in 3 sets of these as well as she said I have to little bicep work

*Chest / Tri - *
_DB Flys -  _She wants me to switch this to _Cable Flys _that way I make SURE my form is ALWAYS perfect as I can't wobble or such. She said probably after a month or so I CAN go back to free weights if I wanted to , but it's best to work ont he machine to make sure I have perfect form right now.
_Incline DB Press -  _She wants me to switch this to _Incline Press using that machine thingy _that way once again I have perfect form and I can't risk hurting my self
_
  Decline DB Fly -  _She saw no reason to do a Decline movement as I have the Cable Flys which will target my lower chest to a degree anyways. What I didn't have was an exercise to my Upper Upper chest (  I made that up , I don't know what to call it she didn't say it's name only pointed at it) so she wants me to use the _Pec Dec_ she said for this sometimes people engage their necks so in order to stop this put my tongue behind in my mouth and push it to the roof , since the tongue is the bodies strongest muscle nothing will overcome that , so I'm stuck using my chest for the enitre movement.
*super seted with*
_Cable Pressdown -  _She wanted me to switch this to a _cable extension  _(the one where you kinda get in a lunge stance and have your arms at 90 degree angle etc.. ) and not do 2 sets but 3

_Cable Pressdown -  _This is where she wants me to do the cable pressdown and do 3 sets of it
_Bench Dips -  _She wants me to do 3 sets , BUT using a ball on my legs not a bench. This way I use my core muscles to keep the ball steady

*Legs - *
_Leg Press - _Said I had great form BUT I should try mixing it up. do my warm up set then do 1 set with both legs , 1 set with heels touching and leg pointed (for inner thighs) and the last set do single leg on it.
_Squats -  _She said I shouldn't be doing this right now , not untill I develop more strength and can do proper form (what you said Emma ) So I should do _Hack Squats_ .. she also solved my shoulder problem with it , she said LOTS of people find it hurts there shoulders So she went and got two towels for me and put them on my shoulders .. hack squats didn't hurt at all. She Also said I had PERFECT form when do these
_Split Squats - _She wants me to do _Split Squats on the Hack Machine_. What I do is get in a kinda lunge postion and lunge down using my back knee to go down then pushing up through my hell on my front leg.
_Glute - Ham Raises _- She said there was NO REASON I should compromise form on these when I can use the l_ying leg curl_ machine , since the machine in in a decline postion kinda it work my glutes as well (and my calves a little) she told me when I'm about to get the thing to my but throw my pelvis inward and it'll work the glutes aswell.
_Seated Calf Raises -  _she wants me to try out Calf raises on the hack machine. She also wants me to do 3 sets not 4 sets. and instead of 6, 10 , 12, 15 , she wants me to do 3 sets of 20. She said since were always on our calves all day were Constantly working them so they need to be hit specially so High rep work is the way to go (what you said Emma) she said not to worry and this way will add mass to my calves BUT I don't want mass on my calves , I didn't tell her that so I'll just take it slightly below failure I suppos.

*Shoulders - 
*_Seated DB Press - _She wants me to switch this to _Arnold Press _that way I can work my rotator cuff and also if I do it a certain way I can throw I little bit of a back workout in there.
_Push Press - _She wants me to do a _clean and sweep _instead
_Bent over DB Flys -  _She wants me to use cables for these.



 She also told me that for my exercises I tend to go down to far (eg. on the leg press I'll throw my legs almost into my chin , on bench dips I'll almost touch the floor before going back up , etc..) so she said why make it harder on myself. Just go to a certain level then back up and that there was no need for me to go as low as I do on some stuff.

  Comments are appriecated .. if you guys had the patience to read all that


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

I made it!! I made walnut butter!! 

 I used one of those hand held blenders for likde 10 minutes , I used 2 /3 a cup. Not sure if it actually made 4 TBSP as so of it got stuckk in blender / on the container etc.
 So I'm about to try 1 cup using a electric blender .. hopefully the mototr don't burn out.
 So would the nutrition be like almond butter / peanut butter
 1 tbsp = 100 cals roughly ???


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

*March 15*

*Training - Light Legs / chest + Tri
Legs - *_
  Leg Press -  _like 4 sets , 1 w/u , 1 double leg , 1 with heels touching , 1 single legged
_Hack Squat - _couple of these
_Split Squats on Hack machine -  _some of these
_Lying leg curls -  _some of these
_Calf raises on Hack machine - _like 10 reps

*Chest / Tri -  *(keep in mind I didn't have alot of umph left in me from the legs and her going through my chest / tri routine and getting me to try out all the new exercises quickly cause her other client came in at 10am , so I did like a small chest / tri workout before this as well )

_Cable Flys -  _*20lbs* 1x6 1/4 held , *15lbs* 1x7 1/4 , 1x 4 1/4
_Incline Machine Press -  _*40lbs* 1x10 , *50lbs* (had this at a higher incline) 1x5 and a little hold , *40lbs* (put it back to original incline) 1x8
_
Pec Dec _- *50lbs* 1x 5 1/2 hold , 1x4 1/2 hold , *40lbs* 1x 8
_*super seted with
*Cable Extension -  *50lbs*  _1x10 , 1x9 , 1x11 (with really good form) The first two sets weren't taken to failure as I wanted ot get form a little better

_Cable Pressdown - _*30lbs* 1x11 (without any rest from the super seted set , I forgot to wait 2 -3 minutes  ) *40lbs* 1x4 1/2 hold , *30lbs* 1x7 1/2 LONG HOLD
_Bench Dip using Ball -  _1x8 , 1x6 then fell on floor , 1x5 fell again

  In total all this took me 1 hour and 45 minutes  lets just say I was VERY tired afterwards.
 In term of how the workout was it was great! the leg just was really good , like my legs wouldn't stop shaking!! Chest stuff / tri stuff was good as well , just wish I had a little more strength / umph left for my actual workout  there's always next week to kill them.

*Diet -*

                   Meal 1 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
  *post workout* - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
    Meal 2 - Muesli (last time eating it ) , PB , SF maple syrup , CC , whey
                                        Meal 3 - Rye Bread , apple , fishies , tuna , ultra low fat miricale whip , lettuce
  * hour nap*
    Meal 4 - fishies , steel cut oats , chicken , broccoli , walnuts
                         Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter  , fibre 1
                         Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                         Macros for the day - 
                            Calories - 2765
                            Fat - 66G (9G sat)
                            Carbs - 317G  (42G of fibre)
                            Protein - 229G 


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep - *6 hours + 1 hour nap

 really really tired today , I get to sleep in tonight though.
  Hung out with friends tonight that's about it.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2005)

O ya and some random question does it matter if I recently started to freeze my bananas? Like does it affect how much I use if I use only 50G with it being frozen and all?

 Also I plan on making out my diet again with allt hose changes I've been making , so I plan on posting that in the diet section tomorrow


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Comments are appriecated .. if you guys had the patience to read all that



You know what I think - I think you need to PICK SOMETHING AND STICK TO IT!!! 

If you want to get results you are going to have to stop being so hap-hazard in terms of your training. Find something and DO THAT for a GOOD 8 weeks - only then will you see if it is working!

So - if you want to go with her routine then DO IT. But do it how she suggests it and DO NOT change it!

In terms of her suggestions:



> Wid grip lat pulldown - She said I need to switch this into a Narrow Grip instead. As I have a wide grip using the rhombois row (it's this really long bar , not what's normall there) already I need something to directly target my Lat , and it'll still work my rhombois but not as much.


 - Wide grip tends to work lats more than narrow grip anyway!?  So I am not sure what she is on about here...



> Hyperextensions
> super seted with
> Barbell Curl - Ok she said this should not be superseted as it would be hard on my back to do the barbell curl right afterwards.


Thank god - I never knew why you supersetted it anyway! 



> she wants me to rotate hyperextensions with deadlifts (not SLDL as they target the lower back / hammies more , she said the deadlift will target more of my gluts and my lower back not as much as the SLDL would which is better for me right now)


What?? I don't understand what you mean here (USE SENTENCES MY BOY!!!). 

Switching between DLs & hypers is fine.



> Alternating Hammer Curls - She wants me not to do 2 sets but to do 3 instead. She also wants me to not do them standing put with my back against a wall but with my but not touching it so I'm leaning backwards against the wall , that way I also work my core


Hmmm - if you want... My theory is that you could do them seated and use them to target your biceps. Target the core with CORE exercises... (pilates instructors tend to do this a bit - they try to but 'core stability' into EVERYTHING... Sure, it is important for most, but for some things you are better off leaving it out).



> Concentration Curl - She want me to throw in 3 sets of these as well as she said I have to little bicep work


I would think that this is getting excessive. Your biceps also get worked with your back work (especially if you change to narrow grip pull downs). But studies have shown that you get the best results with 6 to 8 sets only. You do not need more than this.



> Chest / Tri -
> DB Flys - She wants me to switch this to Cable Flys that way I make SURE my form is ALWAYS perfect as I can't wobble or such. She said probably after a month or so I CAN go back to free weights if I wanted to , but it's best to work ont he machine to make sure I have perfect form right now.


Sounds good. I believe I said the same thing a little while ago! 



> Incline DB Press - She wants me to switch this to Incline Press using that machine thingy that way once again I have perfect form and I can't risk hurting my self


Ok.



> Decline DB Fly - She saw no reason to do a Decline movement as I have the Cable Flys which will target my lower chest to a degree anyways. What I didn't have was an exercise to my Upper Upper chest (  I made that up , I don't know what to call it she didn't say it's name only pointed at it)


 Well - if you swap to cable fly you will work lower chest a little more than DB fly - but you do have an upper chest exercise (incline flye)?? But was it clavicular pec? Or pec minor? Or anterior deltoid?



> so she wants me to use the Pec Dec she said for this sometimes people engage their necks so in order to stop this put my tongue behind in my mouth and push it to the roof , since the tongue is the bodies strongest muscle nothing will overcome that , so I'm stuck using my chest for the enitre movement.


Ok.... Although this means your chest workout is:
Cables (isolation movement)
Machine press (assisted exercise)
Pec dec (isolation exercise)

So I would be a little reluctant - I still say:
Cables
Machine press
WG dips



> super seted with
> Cable Pressdown - She wanted me to switch this to a cable extension (the one where you kinda get in a lunge stance and have your arms at 90 degree angle etc.. ) and not do 2 sets but 3


This is fine. Although I would not super set this either.



> Cable Pressdown - This is where she wants me to do the cable pressdown and do 3 sets of it


Ok.


> Bench Dips - She wants me to do 3 sets , BUT using a ball on my legs not a bench. This way I use my core muscles to keep the ball steady


Ok... If you want - as long as you are still working your triceps effectively.

But if she starts to get you to use WEIGHTS on a ball then don't do it... Balls are not designed to be loaded like that - and there is a legal thing happening over here at the moment because a guy shattered all the bones in his arm due to a ball exploding when he was using DBs on it.



> Legs -
> Leg Press - Said I had great form BUT I should try mixing it up. do my warm up set then do 1 set with both legs , 1 set with heels touching and leg pointed (for inner thighs) and the last set do single leg on it.


If you want.


> Squats - She said I shouldn't be doing this right now , not untill I develop more strength and can do proper form (what you said Emma ) So I should do Hack Squats .. she also solved my shoulder problem with it , she said LOTS of people find it hurts there shoulders So she went and got two towels for me and put them on my shoulders .. hack squats didn't hurt at all. She Also said I had PERFECT form when do these


Great!



> Split Squats - She wants me to do Split Squats on the Hack Machine. What I do is get in a kinda lunge postion and lunge down using my back knee to go down then pushing up through my hell on my front leg.


 ???

Anyway....



> Glute - Ham Raises - She said there was NO REASON I should compromise form on these when I can use the lying leg curl machine , since the machine in in a decline postion kinda it work my glutes as well (and my calves a little) she told me when I'm about to get the thing to my but throw my pelvis inward and it'll work the glutes aswell.


If you want, do these, but the glute work is not as much - you possibly get a LITTLE work at the top of the movement (and only if you SQUEEZE up at the top of the move), but it is not really as effective...



> Seated Calf Raises - she wants me to try out Calf raises on the hack machine. She also wants me to do 3 sets not 4 sets. and instead of 6, 10 , 12, 15 , she wants me to do 3 sets of 20. She said since were always on our calves all day were Constantly working them so they need to be hit specially so High rep work is the way to go (what you said Emma) she said not to worry and this way will add mass to my calves BUT I don't want mass on my calves , I didn't tell her that so I'll just take it slightly below failure I suppos.


Ok.



> Shoulders -
> Seated DB Press - She wants me to switch this to Arnold Press that way I can work my rotator cuff and also if I do it a certain way I can throw I little bit of a back workout in there.
> Push Press - She wants me to do a clean and sweep instead
> Bent over DB Flys - She wants me to use cables for these.


Ok. This sounds fine.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I made it!! I made walnut butter!!




Woo hoo!!



> So would the nutrition be like almond butter / peanut butter
> 1 tbsp = 100 cals roughly ???


LOL - Ok, tom.... Let me ask you a question:
If I got you, and put you into a blender - how much would you weigh??

Hint - It is not a trick question! 




The answer - the same as when you were 'whole'!! So your best bet is to weigh it - according to the stuff I use, walnuts have:
14g (1/2 oz) - 86.5 cals, 0.5g C, 2g P, 8.5g F
28g (1 oz) - 173 cals, 1g C, 4g P, 17g F
100g - 654 cals,  3.57g C, 14.3g P, 61g F

So you said you have scales right? So weigh what you made and then you will know how many serves it will give you for your needs.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya and some random question does it matter if I recently started to freeze my bananas? Like does it affect how much I use if I use only 50G with it being frozen and all?


No. 



> Also I plan on making out my diet again with allt hose changes I've been making , so I plan on posting that in the diet section tomorrow


Ok.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!


  You have no idea how excited I was!! I had my friends over and they were downstairs in my room while I was making this , and I jsut ran down stairs I was jumping up and down going " AHA! look bitches I finally made walnut butter!! " and started dancing around , then they called me a faerie and threw a pillow at me 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Ok, tom.... Let me ask you a question:
> If I got you, and put you into a blender - how much would you weigh??
> 
> Hint - It is not a trick question!
> ...


 Omg I'm so stupid! Ok did this and I made 120G walnut butter , which made 8 and 1/4 a TBSP so I got this for my macros 
 ~Calories - 101.81
 ~ Fat - 9.21 (.84 sat)
 ~Carbs - 2.67 (.72G fibre)
 ~Protein - 2.06


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> No.


 Ok good , my bananas were going bad so I froze them .. then I wasn't sure if because they were frozen if they weighed more or something so I actually wasn't eating enough of them




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok.


 It's up , it's gonna be nice having an actual set diet for Sun / MOn / Wed instead of just winging it everyday


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I made it!! I made walnut butter!!



 Congratulations!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You know what I think - I think *you need to PICK SOMETHING AND STICK TO IT!!!*





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you want to get results you are going to have to *stop being so hap-hazard in terms of your training. Find something and DO THAT for a GOOD 8 weeks* - only then will you see if it is working!


 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *So - if you want to go with her routine then DO IT. But do it how she suggests it and DO NOT change it!*


  If you are going to be working with her regularly or consulting her often, then stick to what she is suggesting. If you are going to do your own stuff and keep asking her questions, she may just loose interest in dealing with you as you are not doing what she is saying.

Just like your diet, you wont be able to tell if it works if you dont follow it regularly for a while. Similarly, You wont be able to tell if your routine is really working for you until you follow a routine for sometime.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You know what I think - I think you need to PICK SOMETHING AND STICK TO IT!!!
> 
> If you want to get results you are going to have to stop being so hap-hazard in terms of your training. Find something and DO THAT for a GOOD 8 weeks - only then will you see if it is working!
> 
> So - if you want to go with her routine then DO IT. But do it how she suggests it and DO NOT change it!


 Ok .. this will be the last change , I'm gonna mix what she told me , with your suggestions as no offense to her , but I'm pretty sure you know more  , it's just I don't know like jack crap about training just yet , so when she's telling me all this stuff I can't comeback and say the negative of whats she telling me , you know?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> - Wide grip tends to work lats more than narrow grip anyway!?  So I am not sure what she is on about here...


 LOL ok .. umm I'll see what she does today , she might just meant a narrower grip than the wide grip???




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Thank god - I never knew why you supersetted it anyway!


  because silly , I'm stupid  thought you'd know that by now 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What?? I don't understand what you mean here (USE SENTENCES MY BOY!!!).
> 
> Switching between DLs & hypers is fine.


 ROFL sorry I was in a rush to type this!
 Okay , she said SLDL will hit my lower back MORE than the regular Deadlifts , so it would be best to go with normal deadlifts to give my lower back a little break.
 Hopefully I am able to do the deadlifts fine. I did want to hold out until I got more strength (around when I get to 145lbs) for the deads



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm - if you want... My theory is that you could do them seated and use them to target your biceps. Target the core with CORE exercises... (pilates instructors tend to do this a bit - they try to but 'core stability' into EVERYTHING... Sure, it is important for most, but for some things you are better off leaving it out).


 I'd still use them for my biceps , the core thing is just an added thing.
 What I'm gonna do is try them today , if I feel it's compromising my form / my actual bicep work I won't do them.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would think that this is getting excessive. Your biceps also get worked with your back work (especially if you change to narrow grip pull downs). But studies have shown that you get the best results with 6 to 8 sets only. You do not need more than this.


 That's what I asked her I said aren't my biceps getting enough work from my back exercises though? But she said nope and it'd be better to throw in another set , 3 exercises for back , then 3 for biceps to even it out.  I probabaly won't do the concentration curls , or if I do I'll cut back on 1 set from my BB curls , then do like 1 or 2 sets for concentration curls. I don't really want ot change it though as in the last month my arms did gain .5 inches and I can see them growing , so I know what I was doing was working perfectly ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I believe I said the same thing a little while ago!


 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Well - if you swap to cable fly you will work lower chest a little more than DB fly - but you do have an upper chest exercise (incline flye)?? But was it clavicular pec? Or pec minor? Or anterior deltoid?


 That's what I said , about the whoel already having an incline movement but she said that I still needed something to hit this part and she pointed to her chest.
 It's a little higher than your upper chest and more in the center , kinda a little ways directly below the center of your neck. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok.... Although this means your chest workout is:
> Cables (isolation movement)
> Machine press (assisted exercise)
> Pec dec (isolation exercise)
> ...


 I do like your sugestion better .. but I'm not sure if I'm gonna be able to do WG dips , so I would have to do decline flys again.
 Ugh Hmm  I'll wait till you tell me what she meant by the upper upper chest thingy and go from there .




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is fine. Although I would not super set this either.


 Is there anything I should super set? Or should I not super set? I jsut love super seting  but I don't have to do them.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok.


 The same thing for the bicep applies here doesn't it? I might not do these.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok... If you want - as long as you are still working your triceps effectively.
> 
> But if she starts to get you to use WEIGHTS on a ball then don't do it... Balls are not designed to be loaded like that - and there is a legal thing happening over here at the moment because a guy shattered all the bones in his arm due to a ball exploding when he was using DBs on it.


 I'm gonna try them once again next week , when I have some more energy , see what I think of them then. Nope I would never put weights on one of those balls! LOL I mean I'm stupid , but come on why would anyone put weights on those balls?? it would jsut take the slightest screw up and you could end up dead. To advance it further she said to try afterwards do them with one leg in the air.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you want.


 ROFL is this a good "if you want" or a bad "if you want"???




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Anyway....


 I really really need to get a pic up of our hack machine! ugh ..
 I'm not sure if I'll be doign these either as I like split squats better anyways , the ones on the hack machine she said is primarily for quads , when I need something primarily for hammies




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you want, do these, but the glute work is not as much - you possibly get a LITTLE work at the top of the movement (and only if you SQUEEZE up at the top of the move), but it is not really as effective...


 O .. she said I still get a good glute workout as long as I thrust my pelvis inward towards the top of the movement??? Well if not then I might go back to glute - ham raises .. I just want to make sure I'm strong enough for them. 
 UGH I don't know what to do for this either .. maybe a mixture?? like 1 set on the curls , 2 for raises ahh nevermind I don't know what I'm talking about! need to think of this as well ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok.


 I'm just scared of adding to much mass to my calves , as already they've been getting bigger , I can espically tell in the last two days 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok. This sounds fine.


 If the clean and sweep is the same as the clean and press then am I strong enough yet to try these? I wanted to hold out on doing these until I was 145lbs too ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!


 AND IT'S SO YUMMY


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are going to be working with her regularly or consulting her often, then stick to what she is suggesting. If you are going to do your own stuff and keep asking her questions, she may just loose interest in dealing with you as you are not doing what she is saying.
> 
> Just like your diet, you wont be able to tell if it works if you dont follow it regularly for a while. Similarly, You wont be able to tell if your routine is really working for you until you follow a routine for sometime.


 Well that's what I'm scared of , I don't want to go against somethign she's saying and her to get mad at me of something. She'll be like why'd you cahnge it? then I'd be like Ummm .. the people on the internet told me to. ROFL.
  I don't know .. I am questioning some fo the stuff she was saying , but for the most part I REALLY liked her , she's great!
 I don't think I'll be training with her regularily as I'm in school normally when she's in there in the mornings (except fri.) but I will probabaly consult her once or twice... I'm gonna do a mixture between Emma's suggestion / her suggestions / what I feel works best for me.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well that's what I'm scared of , I don't want to go against somethign she's saying and her to get mad at me of something.


You could consider doing it her way for a few weeks and then consider tweaking your routine depending on your results. That way she will know at least you tried.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You could consider doing it her way for a few weeks and then consider tweaking your routine depending on your results. That way she will know at least you tried.


  True .. it's just I don't agree with some of the stuff personally like Emma pointed out.
  I do think it's too much work for the Bi / Tri , and I'm not sure about the narrow grip pulldown .. 
  I also think I should have SOME sort of decline movement , even if it's for  1 - 2 sets at least ..
 And the legs ... well the split squats using the machine are more lunges. Which I guess are fine , I suppos I'll stick with those instead of the plit squats. And I was think I'm gonna do 2 sets of lying leg curls , then 2 sets of Glute-Ham raises , and the once I feel more comfortable with my hammie strength I'll switch completly to Glute - Ham Raises.
 I also would liek to keep hyperextensions every week .. but I understand why I can do that because of the Pilates the day afterwards.
  So I'm gonna follow the majority of what she's saying as it is good. But it's those little things I don't like ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 16, 2005)

Opps forgot to ask also ask about ROM.
 Should I stick to what I've always been doing and go as far down as possible or lighten up a bit and stop a little higher? I'm pretty sure I should be going as far down as possible like example
 For the Leg Press I usaully go untill my knees are almost to my chin , but she said to not go as far , making it not as hard on myself.  She said just to go a little past the last safty hook. 
 Same with bench Dips , I;ll usually go down untill my but almost touches the ground .. too far?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Opps forgot to ask also ask about ROM.
> Should I stick to what I've always been doing and go as far down as possible or lighten up a bit and stop a little higher? I'm pretty sure I should be going as far down as possible like example
> For the Leg Press I usaully go untill my knees are almost to my chin , but she said to not go as far , making it not as hard on myself.  She said just to go a little past the last safty hook.
> Same with bench Dips , I;ll usually go down untill my but almost touches the ground .. too far?


This should help:
Lever Seated Leg Press
Leg press form 

Dips


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 17, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This should help:
> Lever Seated Leg Press
> Leg press form
> 
> Dips


 Thanks ..
 Hmmm in the videos it's what she said , but in the thread they say to go as far as possible like I was doing ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 17, 2005)

*March 16*

*Training - OFF / YOGA
*_35 minutes of yoga_
I'm now "Mr. Flexable" in my yoga class .. whenever the teacher shows us a postion she goes "And after you get strong enough you'll look like Mr. Flexable over there" and everyone would stare at me .. it was embarrassing LOL
*Diet -*

                    Meal 1 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana , walnut butter
     Meal 2 - Rye Bread , apple , fishies , tuna , ultra low fat miricale whip , lettuce
                                         Meal 3 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana, walnuts
     Meal 4 - fishies , steel cut oats , chicken , broccoli , walnuts
                          Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                          Macros for the day - 
Too lazy to write em out

*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep - *7 hours

good day. Thing with the PT girl was canceled as she was feeling a little sick. Did yoga then hung out with my friends all night


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 17, 2005)

*March 17*

*Training - Legs + Abs
   Legs
*_Leg Press - *_ 140lbs* 1x12 , *190lbs* (double leg) 1x16 not to failure , **230lbs * *1x6 (with heels together) , 1x 12 (double again) , *110lbs* (single leg at a time) 1x6L , 1x6R , **140lbs* *1x6L , 1x6R (on the single legs I found it easier to do with my LEFT leg  and also I dound no difference when I had it 110lbs and then when I had it at 140lbs )
_My weird "Hack" Squats machine -  _*140lbs* 1x12 not to failure , **190lbs*  *1x9 (then the pressure on shoulders were too great) , 1x10 (had to stop becuase I was about to puke  ) This also destroyed my stomached
_Hack Split Squats - _*110lbs* 1x9L , 1x6R*rest*+3 R , **130lbs** 1x6R , 1x6L
_Lying Leg Curls -  _*40lbs* 1x8 sucky set , 1x7 1/2 good set , 1x4 3/4 HOLD
_Hack Calf Raises -  _1x17 , 1x16 , 1x14

*Abs - 
*Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets - 8 , 7 , 5 *rest* + 1
*super seted with
*Saxon bends - 3 sets - *12lbs* 3x14

   Leg Raises on the knee / hip raisign thing - 3 sets - 12 , 8 , 6
   Pall Pikes - 3 sets - 12 , 8 , 6

 Awsome Workout! 
 Had such a great workout this morning! I felt strong (even though I'm not , LOL I know the weights I put in bold are weak , but there really strong for me , espically with the amount of reps I pulled out!) Our "Hack Squat" machine is exactly like a normal squat , except for those big thing that go in your shoulders instead of the BB , same movement and all , it jsut allows you to have alot better form , and on normal squats I could pull out maybe 4 reps with 130lbs , today I pulled out 10 with 190lbs! The only thing that wasn't great was the split squats , I think next week I'm gonna reduce the weight to work on form and also so one set can equal 6-8reps on left side , then right , then back to left , then back to right. There was no way I could do that today , my legs were shaking too bad.

 Anyways I'm hoping I'm gonan be sore as hell tomorrow , as my legs were tender all day , and my stomach was burning after my workout 
 
*Diet -*

                      Meal 1 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
     *post workout* - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
       Meal 2 - oats (didn't have time for steel cut oats ) SF maple syrup , cinnamon , stevia , apple , CC , whey , walnut butter
                                           Meal 3 - walnut butter , skim milk , oats , whey, fishies
   * I was so hungry here!! I mean 4 of my meals were shakes! *
       Meal 4 - skim milk , oats , whey , fishies 
                            Meal 5 - CC ,walnut butter , fibre 1
   *30 minute nap*
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                            Macros for the day - 
                               Calories - 2643
                               Fat - 69G (11G sat)
                               Carbs - 306G  (40G of fibre)
                               Protein - 213G 

   Macros were a little off because of all the shakes ..


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep - *6 hours + 30 minute nap

 BUSY AS HELL today , omg had the great workout , then I had to run hom make 2 shakes , eat , get preped for driver's ed , shower etc.. made it JUST in time , then I had the gym appointment at 12pm - 1pm (during the driver's ed lunch break) well mom didn't show up to drive me , so I ended up taking a taxi so I got to the gym for my appointment at 12:30 , then I was in such a rush I forgot to ask about the deadlifts (As it was that other guy , not the girl  but actually he was really nice today and payed attention to me and my form .. I guess he now knows I'm serious about this stuff) Then get back to driver's ed .. which I was late for.
 Driver's ED IS SO FUCKING BORING! it's from 9am - 4pm and I swear to god I'd rather be dead , it's hell! I almost fell asleep 20 times if not more (I'm not exagrating) then only thing that kept me awake was when I feel asleep my pencil / booklet would drop out of my hands .. ugh and I have 3 days left!!  And tomorrow I have a test on everything we learnt today .. I'm seriously gonna cry myself to sleep tonight 
 Anyways then after Driver's ED I hung out with my friends .. which I feel asleep on them , I'm so tired .. and one of them's being stupid .. but it's understandable .. ugh nevermind just me rambling hopefully it gets better .. I hope he dosen't leave ..
 So basically day started GREAT , then went downhill .. really downhill (o ya and I also broke my belender making more walnut butter  the motor belw out .. great another thign I have to buy with my non existing money .. *sigh* )


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 17, 2005)

Well noone replied to my diet in the diet and nutrition section except deadbolt and he suggested taking skim milk out of PWO and adding more variety of my protein sources as I eat alot of CC and whey. I know the skim milk is really debatable , and I like it in with my PWO so I'm keeping htat the same and I'm gonna switch my CC / whey / walnut butter with some Egg whites and olive oil.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44892
 Umm I also almost have my new routine finished .. just deciding on if I want to 
 1) do the rotating thing my my hypers and deadlifts , as I really like hypers ..
 2) What I should do about my third chest exercise (either Pec Dec , or a decline movement .. I need to know more about that chest part the girl told me about)
 3) If I'd perfer to keep my Push Press instead of the Clean and Sweep .. I didn't really like the sweeping part ..
 Suggestions??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm now "Mr. Flexable" in my yoga class .. whenever the teacher shows us a postion she goes "And after you get strong enough you'll look like Mr. Flexable over there" and everyone would stare at me .. it was embarrassing


 I would be embarrased too!! 

Just wait till you are buff as hell and ripped as well - then you will not only be 'Mr Flexable' but you will be 'Mr Buff and Flexable'! 



> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana , walnut butter
> Meal 2 - Rye Bread , apple , fishies , tuna , ultra low fat miricale whip , lettuce
> Meal 3 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana, walnuts
> ...


Looks good to me (looked excellent on the diet board too).

Mmmm.... Walnut butter.... How are you liking it??



> *Sleep - *7 hours


Not too bad either!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Suggestions??


I'll answer tonigh ok (got to get back to work!!  ).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks ..
> Hmmm in the videos it's what she said , but in the thread they say to go as far as possible like I was doing ..


For leg press, your need to keep an eye out that your butt/lower back is not lifting off the seat when you go down as far as poss.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - OFF / YOGA
> *_35 minutes of yoga_
> I'm now "Mr. Flexable" in my yoga class .. whenever the teacher shows us a postion she goes "And after you get strong enough you'll look like Mr. Flexable over there" and everyone would stare at me .. it was embarrassing LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - Legs + Abs
> Legs
> *_Leg Press - *_ 140lbs* 1x12 , *190lbs* (double leg) 1x16 not to failure , **230lbs * *1x6 (with heels together) , 1x 12 (double again) , *110lbs* (single leg at a time) 1x6L , 1x6R , **140lbs* *1x6L , 1x6R (on the single legs I found it easier to do with my LEFT leg  and also I dound no difference when I had it 110lbs and then when I had it at 140lbs )


I still dont understand if you are doing a pyramid style wo or high reps or what . and that looks like a LOT of legpress wo.

Since you have just started legpresses, give it time to get accustomed to the exercise.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I think next week I'm gonna reduce the weight to work on form



. There was no way I could do that today , my legs were shaking too bad.
 Told ya! your leg routine is brutal. But if you can live thru it, great. Just keep in mind increase poundage and/or reps with every session.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways I'm hoping I'm gonan be sore as hell tomorrow , as my legs were tender all day , and my stomach was burning after my workout


   

Hope the drivers ED test was ok.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> (o ya and I also broke my belender making more walnut butter  the motor belw out



Jus eat tha dam nutz!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well noone replied to my diet in the diet and nutrition section


I saw that thread. didnt get around to asking you. Your previous diet was working for you, wasnt it? so why are you redoing it?



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Suggestions??


I'll leave that to Emma


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would be embarrased too!!


  and the thing is I was next to the most UNflexable person in the class so she'd always compare us , everyone was laughing but still , my face went so red , and I was wearing a red t-shirt so I looked like this big red blob 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just wait till you are buff as hell and ripped as well - then you will not only be 'Mr Flexable' but you will be 'Mr Buff and Flexable'!


   I can't wait!! I love all the little changes that are happening to my body




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks good to me (looked excellent on the diet board too).


  Okay thanks  I just wish I didn't really have to switch the CC / whey meal :gurmble: I mix the CC / walnut butter / whey in a bowl and mix it all up MMM so good!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mmmm.... Walnut butter.... How are you liking it??


 I LOVE THE STUFF! Do I dare say it ... ugh .. o god I think I like it better than almond butter  
   What about you? 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not too bad either!


  I'd like to see this number up to AT LEAST 8 , perferably 10 .. but I seem to be getting by , some days are worse than others


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I'll answer tonigh ok (got to get back to work!!  ).


 Thanks Emma! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For leg press, your need to keep an eye out that your butt/lower back is not lifting off the seat when you go down as far as poss.


 Ok good , that's what I've been doing , my knees to come in alot almost to my chin , but my but dosen't come up


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I still dont understand if you are doing a pyramid style wo or high reps or what . and that looks like a LOT of legpress wo.
> 
> Since you have just started legpresses, give it time to get accustomed to the exercise.


 LOL ya it was alot of leg press work , but like you said I'm gettting use to it , I'm just playing around with the weights and seeing how much I can lift. Like some of those sets were really high in reps becasue I wasn't sure what weight to use  So I might need next week to play around , but I may be fine. That's why my reps where also all over the place. It will eventually be this -
 Leg Press - 4 sets - 1 w/u (12reps) 1 with heels together (4-6 reps) , 1 normal (4-6 reps) , 1 with one leg at a time (4-6 reps per leg)


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 yup not only will I be able to get the form properly down , but it'll make for more intensity as one set will actually be doing 1 leg 2 times 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> . There was no way I could do that today , my legs were shaking too bad.





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Told ya! your leg routine is brutal. But if you can live thru it, great. Just keep in mind increase poundage and/or reps with every session.


 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope the drivers ED test was ok.


 well I got 21/25 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Jus eat tha dam nutz!!


 ROFL taste the butter!! once you tasted the butter you won't go back!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I saw that thread. didnt get around to asking you. Your previous diet was working for you, wasnt it? so why are you redoing it?


 Well .. simply .. I made it better 
 I added more omega 3 sources , more lower GI carbs etc. And got rid of the brown rice (cause it bloats me) and the crap ass muesli , so I'm expecting even better results.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 18, 2005)

*March 18*

*Training - Shoulders + Cardio *
*Shoulders - 
*_Arnold Press - _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x 7 1/2 , 1x5 1/2 hold , 1x 3 1/2
_Clean and Sweep - _*50lbs* 1x9 1/2 (reason for stoping was becuase I fell forward during the sweep) , 1x13 +almost 1 more rep , *55lbs* 1x4 3/4 , *50lbs* 1x6 (fell forward again )
_Cable delt - _*10lbs* 1x10 1/2 , 1x 4 1/2  , 1x5 1/2 HOLD for a while 

 I'm not sure if I like Arnold Presses .. I like seated DB raises more so far .. I could only feel the arnold press the first set , then the two after taht wern't so great  maybe I need to give it more time ..
  Clean and sweep kicked my ass  I loved it!
  Cable delts were good too! just I don't know why my second and third set droped so much ..

*Cardio - 
*_15 minute jog going 6.5MPH on a 10% incline
_This was hell  I loved it! REALLY got me sweating , I orignally was gonna go for 20 minutes but mom wanted to leave / I was too tired anyways.
  ~ *Heart Rate right after jog - 178BPM * ~


*Diet -*

                        Meal 1 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
       *post workout* - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
         Meal 2 - steel cut oats SF maple syrup , cinnamon , stevia , apple , CC , whey , walnut butter
                                             Meal 3 - rye bread , apple , fishies , tuna , mustard , lettuce , vinnegar
         Meal 4 - skim milk , oats , whey , fishies, walnut butter
                              Meal 5 - CC ,walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                              Macros for the day - 
                                 Calories - 2800
                                 Fat - 66G (10G sat)
                                 Carbs - 336G  (46G of fibre)
                                 Protein - 224G 

  food 


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep - *6 and a half hours

  Driver's ED is HELL!! anyways , did that today , hung out with friends and that's it.
  Hmm my legs arent' that sore today  I know DOMS isn't a effective way to measure your workout , but it's a mental thing .. hopefully there sore as hell tomorrow. Or maybe the cardio stretched them out? Anyways what IS sore as all hell is 
  My lower Abs
  My Obliques
  My lower Back
  My upper back (  maybe the yoga session is kicking in????)

  Anyways night I need sleep .. tomorrows my OFF day , I plan on eating 3 protein bars  I've been craving them insanly all today!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> deadbolt... suggested taking skim milk out of PWO and adding more variety of my protein sources as I eat alot of CC and whey. I know the skim milk is really debatable , and I like it in with my PWO so I'm keeping htat the same and I'm gonna switch my CC / whey / walnut butter with some Egg whites and olive oil.


I think the skim milk is a good addition to your PWO shake (as you know!  ) so I would leave it.

In terms of adding different protein sources - well, it can't hurt and eggs are a great source. You could use olive oil or 1 or 2 whole eggs and egg whites 

You could make an omlette!! YUM! Or make a stir-fry with vegetables and eggs.... Or chop them up and stir them through a salad... You could also make protein pancakes!!

0.5 cups oats
0.5 cups cottage cheese
3 egg whites
cinnamon
squeeze of lemon juice
vanilla essence

Grind oats, blend everything together in blender, add enough water to make desired consitency and then cook as normal. Top with SF syrup and 10g walnut butter!! 

Totals (with the walnut butter): 345 cals (30g carbs, 31g protein, 9.5g fat)

You can also add some blueberries, banana or applesauce if you want to increase the carb content (or add a little more oats).



> Umm I also almost have my new routine finished .. just deciding on if I want to
> 1) do the rotating thing my my hypers and deadlifts , as I really like hypers ..


You could rotate them - you still get to do them every second week and it will prevent your body from becoming too accustomed to the hypers.



> 2) What I should do about my third chest exercise (either Pec Dec , or a decline movement .. I need to know more about that chest part the girl told me about)


If you can, ask her what she meant... but you know what I think you should do...



> 3) If I'd perfer to keep my Push Press instead of the Clean and Sweep .. I didn't really like the sweeping part ..


I would keep a simple overhead movement - Even if you did a machine press instead?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ....taste the butter!! once you tasted the butter you won't go back!!


AGREED!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I like Arnold Presses .. I like seated DB raises more so far .. I could only feel the arnold press the first set , then the two after taht wern't so great  maybe I need to give it more time ..


Give it a little more time. Arnolds are good movements.



> Clean and sweep kicked my ass  I loved it!


Hmmmm.... You are going to have to explain the sweep bit to me....
 Might call them something different over here...



> Cable delts were good too! just I don't know why my second and third set droped so much ..


Were you resting enough between sets?  If so, you might just have to use a lighter weight.



> Macros for the day -
> Calories - 2800
> Fat - 66G (10G sat)
> Carbs - 336G  (46G of fibre)
> Protein - 224G


Nice!!!




> Hmm my legs arent' that sore today  I know DOMS isn't a effective way to measure your workout , but it's a mental thing .. hopefully there sore as hell tomorrow. Or maybe the cardio stretched them out?


Don't worry about DOMS - it will not tell you anything!! Anyway - too much DOMS is not a good thing because it means you are doing too much damage.




> Anyways what IS sore as all hell is
> My lower Abs
> My Obliques
> My lower Back
> My upper back (  maybe the yoga session is kicking in????)


Be careful of your techique on the press - if your lower back is getting fatigued with this it is not a good sign.

Upper back can also get sore from poor technique.....



> Anyways night I need sleep .. tomorrows my OFF day , I plan on eating 3 protein bars  I've been craving them insanly all today!


LOL!! Enjoy! And I hope you sleep well.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 19, 2005)

weight is 136.5lbs 
 Will reply to stuff later , got to get ready for driver's ed  at least I drive from 4 -5pm ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok good , that's what I've been doing , my knees to come in alot almost to my chin , but my but dosen't come up


Could also be that you are more flexable. I go parallel or just below. any more and my butt begans to lift off the back rest.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> well I got 21/25 !!


Congrats.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL taste the butter!! once you tasted the butter you won't go back!!


I am sure it tastes good. I just couldnt be bothered to go through the trouble of making it. I have enough stuff to get done otherwise and eating the nuts is a lot easier. But if i do see it in a store i shall buy some.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm my legs arent' that sore today  I know DOMS isn't a effective way to measure your workout , but it's a mental thing .. hopefully there sore as hell tomorrow. Or maybe the cardio stretched them out?



Once you start with a more definate routine and keep increasing reps/poundage, it will happen. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways what IS sore as all hell is
> My lower Abs
> My Obliques
> My lower Back
> My upper back (  maybe the yoga session is kicking in????)



I never feel sore in any of those


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think the skim milk is a good addition to your PWO shake (as you know!  ) so I would leave it.


  That and it tastes great! 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of adding different protein sources - well, it can't hurt and eggs are a great source. You could use olive oil or 1 or 2 whole eggs and egg whites
> 
> You could make an omlette!! YUM! Or make a stir-fry with vegetables and eggs.... Or chop them up and stir them through a salad... You could also make protein pancakes!!
> 
> ...


  LOL why didn't I think of protein pancakes!!  I guess it was because I wanted steel cut oats for the lower GI , but it won't make that much of a difference. I just hope it don't burn them! I'm such a bad cook with stuff like that , I guess I never use enough cooking spray  or I cook them too high 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could rotate them - you still get to do them every second week and it will prevent your body from becoming too accustomed to the hypers.


  Ya true .. I'll start doing it , might be good anyways for me to start some light deadlifting about now anyways 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you can, ask her what she meant... but you know what I think you should do...


  all she said was the flys hit my lower pecs more and that I have nothing for the upper middle part of my chest .. so I think I just might do both. Do two sets of each , that way I'm only actually increasing my total number of sets by 1. But what to do for the decline movement ... hmm maybe I can try dips earlier in my workout so I'll have enough arm strength , or if not I guess I'll go with decline flys.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would keep a simple overhead movement - Even if you did a machine press instead?


 I actually really liked the clean and sweeps .. but I think they screwed me over. I've been having this pain in my rhombois that goes to the center of my back all the way up to my neck .. god I need a massage or something. Gonna try them one more time ..


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 20, 2005)

Protein pancakes are so kick ass...use 1 cup of oats, one cup of egg whites, splenda...it's unbelievable


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Give it a little more time. Arnolds are good movements.


 Ok




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... You are going to have to explain the sweep bit to me....
> Might call them something different over here...


 Ok .. searched 3 different sites and the internet for pics of it , can't find any. So I'm gonna try my best to explain which as we know I'm NOT god at! LOL okay ..
 You basically start like an SLDL except you put your legs together , bend over sticking your but out (like the SLDL) grab the Barbell and lift it up a little ways. Then with a SLIGHT bend in the arms raise it so your arms are gonna go beside your ears (this is the "sweep" part) , go out as far as you can , then come back and continue on like it was a normal Clean and Press.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Were you resting enough between sets?  If so, you might just have to use a lighter weight.


 Yup I actually waited longer on my second set because I was fumbling with my walkman .. I don't know .. I'm gonna give it another shot.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Don't worry about DOMS - it will not tell you anything!! Anyway - too much DOMS is not a good thing because it means you are doing too much damage.


 I was just so sad I didn't get any after such a great workout , espically after a leg one .. I mean like I got VERY little sorness in my legs ..  DOMS is too much of a mental thing! lol





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Be careful of your techique on the press - if your lower back is getting fatigued with this it is not a good sign.
> 
> Upper back can also get sore from poor technique.....


 O these weren't from the shoulder exercise , they were like this when I first woke up , and continued to get even more sore as the day continued .. I think the Yoga may have kicked in for my upper back (As we did this REALLY good exercise for the back , holy crap it felt great) and the lower back may have been from the Squat machine , as I've never came close to 190lbs before , espically for 10 reps!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL!! Enjoy! And I hope you sleep well.


 Yup sleep went well , and bars were delicious  I just wish I had of been eating more with them  I'll explain in my post for that day.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Could also be that you are more flexable. I go parallel or just below. any more and my butt begans to lift off the back rest.


 Myabe  I'll continue to just go as low as I've been going .. it someways past parrallel.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Once you start with a more definate routine and keep increasing reps/poundage, it will happen.


 Well the thing is , is that I've always ahd DOMS with my leg wrokouts , then I did that awsome leg workout , and did that really really intense jog the next day (legs went numb while jogging) and I didn't get any DOMS .. o well ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I never feel sore in any of those


 I love when I'm sure in those places , jsut right now the sorness from my upper back has turned into discomforting pain that goes to the center of my back up into my neck. Not to mention I bent down to get a book the wrong way and did something to my left knee now I can't bend without it hurting .. hope to god it's better by Thurs.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Protein pancakes are so kick ass...use 1 cup of oats, one cup of egg whites, splenda...it's unbelievable


 MMM LOL I want some right now! but I got no egg whites 

 P.S. gonna reply to your PM after I'm done here


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

*March 19*

*Training - OFF*

*Diet -*

                          Meal 1 - Protein bar ~ 230 cals~
           Meal 2 - 3/4 cup of CC , 5 fishies ~ 180 cals~
                                               Meal 3 - Protein Bar 
           Meal 4 - Protein Bar
                                Meal 5 - 4 pieces of Pizza , 1 bowl of this soup (had veggies , humburger meat and noodles) ~ 900 cals ~
                          Meal 6 - small amount of fries , 3 chicken strips , atkins ketchup ~ 400 cals~
  Meal 7 - 1 SMALL cinnamon roll (seriously tinest I've ever seen , it was so cute  ) <---- ate this cause Dan wanted me to   , 1/4 cup of CC , 4 fishies ~ about 150 cals ~

  ~Estimated Cals ~ 2320 
 I ate so little today cause I didn't have time , I forgot that by eating 3 protein bars it'd be like 900 cals and when I got off drivers ED it'd be 5PM SOO my cals were low , hence the whole 4 pieces of pizza and soup , ate too much there felt liek I was gonna be sick , but it was yummy!  and then I was a little hungry again in an hour! LOL



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *1 cup of coffe (25 ml unsweetend soy milk ,) 3 crystal light packets
*Sleep - *7 and a half hours

 Today was so much fun , EXCEPT for drivers ED UGH!! I hate it , but I did get to drive for a little whiel as it was my first appointment. That went good , didn't kill anyone.
 Umm then I ate supper at my friends house , then we all went out bowling and invited Dan and his friend. Things got Akwad .. it was retarded , it's too long of a story. Umm so everyone took a cab except me Dan and his friend walked , his friend had a joint   I took a Puff , yes I know this is bad etc. etc. but hey it's only my third time doing it. Then the joint fell in a puddle and then we went to Mikes , then me and Dan went back to my house and he spent the night .. we ended up talking about everything for like 3 hours ... I ended up telling him I was gay , he took it well , I was so expecting him to freak out or something as we were sleeping together in the same bed LOL. But Dan has told me so much about him ... that I just kinda felt liek I wanted to share that with him I guess .. I was reluctant but I did.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

*rant , too much stuff is messed up*

Ok before I continue with my post for March 20th (today) I have to get some crap off my chest.
  I'm extrmely pissed off today I had the most HORRIBLE workout ever! , jsut absolute crap. My day started like this.
  I woke up with only *4 and a half hours of sleep * I'm not really complaining about that , the reason was because me and Dan ended up talkign for 3 hours , which I really liked , but more sleep would have been nice. Then I had to suffer through my last day of driver's Ed were I had another test , omfg I almost fell asleep. Because of my lack of sleep I've been getting for a while now , I have these HUGE dark circles under my eyes and people usually tell me how exhausted I look. Not only was I extremely tiredbut in so much pain. My Neck / back hurts jsut to move , I need a dam massage or something theres so much tension / pain there .. and my knee also isn't better (bent down a wrong way and my left knee hurts alot whenver I bend it) , it better be by Thurs or I don't know what I'm gonna do. Now that I'm thinking about it , I think the jog I did on Fri. may have something to do with it , espically since I was running on a 10% incline .. anyways. So I got alot of shit on my mind because of whats happening with my friends , drivers ED took away any energy I had , and I'm in alot of pain in my back / neck / knee .. so what do I do??? Go to the gym and do a back / Bi "workout" if that's what it should be called. God I get there and first realize that I fogot my shoes!! so I'm stuck workoing out in socks! Gym was packed with made me uncomfortable , and I didn't want to play my music as it's Avril Lavigne and I know I'd be stared at. Ugh just horrible. Now school starts tomorrow and I got lots of homework to do tongith. God today's such a god damn great day  Hopefully Dan calls to do something soon .. I'm gonna go crazy.

 --Edit--
 O ya forgot to mention , I don't know why but all day my right eye has been non stop twitching .. literally non stop. It'll stop for like 5 - 10 minutes then it starts right back up again and it'll last for a while , it's so annoying LOL and it looks really weird!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 20, 2005)

*March 20*

"*Training" - Back / BI , god this should not be considered a workout 
*_Rhombois Row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 1x 5 3/4 , 1x4 3/4 , 1x6 3/4 HOLD  , 1x4 3/4 and 3/4
_Narrow Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*80lbs* 1x11 1/2 HOLD , 1x6 3/4 *didn't feel anything for these , might have been doing them wrong cause when the trainer showed them to me , I could feel it , I think there might be somethign to do with my elbow postion)
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*70lbs*  1x6 (each rep was only goning to my chin) *60lbs* 1x12 then form went , *70lbs* 1x6 3/4 HOLD , 1x4 3/4 and 3/4
_Hyperextensions (may be the only alright thing I did!!) -  _*25lbs* 1x10 3/4 , 1x8 +1 crap rep , 1x5 3/4
_BB Curl - _*50lbs* 1x9 1/4 , 1x 3 1/2 HOLD  , *45lbs* 1x4 1/4  AGAIN!
_One arm at a time hammer curls -  _*20lbs* 1x7 1/4 R , 1x7 1/2 L , 1x7 1/4 R , 1x6 1/2L

 No damn  strength for this workout , No rep increases , jsut decreases , just crap!! (I was still sweating and crap , but it was jsut a abd workout) I felt like I was gonna pass out , I was walking around like a zombie and people kept staring at me .. ugh. SO PISSED OFF!
 I'm redoing this Wed. Morning on my OFF / FLEXABILITY day , I just feel so disgusted with myself right now.

*Diet -*

                       Meal 1 - CC , skim milk , whey , walnut butter ,  oats , fishies
        Meal 2 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , apple , fishies
                                            Meal 3 -(pre workout) - skim milk , oats , banana , whey
 *post workout* skim milk , oats , banana , whey
         Meal 4 - steel cut oats , whey , CC , walnuts , SF maple syrup , apple
                             Meal 5 - CC ,walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                             Macros for the day - 
                                Calories - 2743
                                Fat - 66G (9G sat)
                                Carbs - 324G  (43G of fibre)
                                Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep - *4 and half hours

DAMN TODAY WAS HORRIBLE! I got to go do homework now , hopefully Dan calls to do something , then I plan on taking an epsiome salt bath where hopefully I don't fall asleep and drown , which I probably might do if I'm not extrmely careful


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hopefully Dan calls to do something soon .. I'm gonna go crazy.


 after all that you _still _want to do something rather than rest?   

 --Edit--


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya forgot to mention , I don't know why but all day my right eye has been non stop twitching .. literally non stop. It'll stop for like 5 - 10 minutes then it starts right back up again and it'll last for a while , it's so annoying LOL and it looks really weird!


That happens to me! At one point i thought it was because i wasnt eating enough of carbs. It did stop after i upped my carbs. But i still get that twich sometimes. It is really _really _annoying esp when looking at someone and taking at them and my eyelid dosent stop twiching.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _Narrow Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*80lbs* 1x11 1/2 HOLD , 1x6 3/4 *didn't feel anything for these , might have been doing them wrong cause when the trainer showed them to me , I could feel it , I think there might be somethign to do with my elbow postion)


You need to focus on pulling with your elbows. bring the bar only to your collarbone and bring up your chest up an inch or two.

For the rest of the wo. It looks like you still need to decide on appropriate weights. I suggest a lower weight and try for 12 reps on ALL sets. ONLY if you can do that, then up the weights for the very next sesion and try again. If you can get 12 for all sets again, then up the weights for the next session. If you can get only 8-10, then dont hike up the weights. Wait until you can get 12 for ALL sets.

 Dont try to hurry this up. There is no such hurry for anything. Dont try heavier weights if your form is crappy. No benifit in that at all. better to do lower weights with decent number of reps and great form. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> No damn  strength for this workout , No rep increases , jsut decreases , just crap!! (I was still sweating and crap , but it was jsut a abd workout) I felt like I was gonna pass out , I was walking around like a zombie and people kept staring at me .. ugh. SO PISSED OFF!


 Is the importance of that four letter word that you hate me for saying beginning to sink in??? if not i shall say it again. You need adequate and regular *REST*. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm redoing this Wed. Morning on my OFF / FLEXABILITY day , I just feel so disgusted with myself right now.


 No. Let it go. Dont try to 'make up' for it just try to move ahead with your poundages and reps. But first start with the lower weights as i explained above.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> DAMN TODAY WAS HORRIBLE! I got to go do homework now , hopefully Dan calls to do something , then I plan on taking an epsiome salt bath where hopefully I don't fall asleep and drown , which I probably might do if I'm not extrmely careful


 better not fall asleep in that bath, the salt will dehydrate you plenty!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> after all that you _still _want to do something rather than rest?


  ya .. I just wanted to do something with someone , get my mind off of things .. but he didn't call in the end so I had a WARM (as someone used all the hot water  ) espome salt bath .. 

  --Edit--



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That happens to me! At one point i thought it was because i wasnt eating enough of carbs. It did stop after i upped my carbs. But i still get that twich sometimes. It is really _really _annoying esp when looking at someone and taking at them and my eyelid dosent stop twiching.


 that was my problem! I couldn't talk to anyone with eye contact because my eye kept twitching omg .. so damn anoyying! usually it'll happen for a little then go away .. but it went on all day!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You need to focus on pulling with your elbows. bring the bar only to your collarbone and bring up your chest up an inch or two.


 Ok .. thank adrian , I was doing it similar , I just couldn't pull my shoulder baldes back far enough to feel it there  .. urg



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For the rest of the wo. It looks like you still need to decide on appropriate weights. I suggest a lower weight and try for 12 reps on ALL sets. ONLY if you can do that, then up the weights for the very next sesion and try again. If you can get 12 for all sets again, then up the weights for the next session. If you can get only 8-10, then dont hike up the weights. Wait until you can get 12 for ALL sets.
> 
> 
> Dont try to hurry this up. There is no such hurry for anything. Dont try heavier weights if your form is crappy. No benifit in that at all. better to do lower weights with decent number of reps and great form.


 But I do know what strength is for those exercises .. it was just my strength was completely down! I was trying to do the same weight + more reps from last week , but my strength kept decreasing! That's why that workouts weight was so screwed .. same thing happened to me today as well for my chest , all my lifts strength was down! (except for incline press .. that went up 30lbs  ) .. I don't know what the hells happening. (and I got 7 and half hours sleep , wasn't tired so I know that wasn't the problem today)




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Is the importance of that four letter word that you hate me for saying beginning to sink in??? if not i shall say it again. You need adequate and regular *REST*.


 that's my major downfall .. I can keep my diet compltely clean if need be , no mess ups , but when it comes to rest ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> No. Let it go. Dont try to 'make up' for it just try to move ahead with your poundages and reps. But first start with the lower weights as i explained above.


 Hmmm ... I think I should though. I mean if it was my chest then ya sure I'd let it go , but this is my back! my most lagging bodypart of all , I can't afford to have a fucked up workout for this. I'll just do the Rhombois Row , Lat PUlldown and hypers , no bicep work.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> better not fall asleep in that bath, the salt will dehydrate you plenty!!


 LOL


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I do know what strength is for those exercises .. it was just my strength was completely down! I was trying to do the same weight + more reps from last week , but my strength kept decreasing! That's why that workouts weight was so screwed .. same thing happened to me today as well for my chest , all my lifts strength was down! (except for incline press .. that went up 30lbs  ) .. I don't know what the hells happening. (and I got 7 and half hours sleep , wasn't tired so I know that wasn't the problem today)


Try and give it a few days with a GOOD nights sleep (8+ hours). If it still persists, then it could be that you are overworking your body with all the extra yoga..etc stuff. You may need to cut down or eliminate that. You know my take on that.

 So try a week without any cardio/yoga stuff and see how it goes. If your training improves, then thats what holding you back. Remember that presently your focus is mass building, not yoga flexability  

The way i see it, sliding backwards consistantly is a sign of overtraining/overworking.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> that's my major downfall .. I can keep my diet compltely clean if need be , no mess ups , but when it comes to rest ..


Yep, i know you are very good with your diet. But as i have said before if you dont rest your body often and adequately, it will demand that you do so. And if you still ignore it, then everything from training and studies to social life will suffer. 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... I think I should though. I mean if it was my chest then ya sure I'd let it go , but this is my back! my most lagging bodypart of all , I can't afford to have a fucked up workout for this. I'll just do the Rhombois Row , Lat PUlldown and hypers , no bicep work.


OK give it a try and see how it goes. But you know me. I take things a bit easy.  In your life you will do a million sets and a billion reps, so what if you miss one wo. it will NOT make any diff. Just like having a cheat meal that we finally got u to have. Dosent really make a diff to your fat, does it?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2005)

*Training - Cardio + Abs
2 15 minute power walks , 35 minutes of Pilates.

*We were doign pushups in Pilates using the balls , and I have bad joints (or at least I think I do) and every pushup my elbows made these HUGE cracks , everyone was laughing at me 
 
*Diet -*

                       Meal 1 - CC , skim milk , oats , whey , walnut butter , fishies
        Meal 2 - rye bread , tuna , mustard, vinnegar , apple , fishies 
                                            Meal 3 - CC , walnut butter , fiber 1
        Meal 4 - (pre wokrout) skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                             Meal 5 - CC , egg whites , SF maple syrup , walnut butter , lemon juice , oats , banana
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                             Macros for the day - 
                                Calories - 2743
                                Fat - 66G (9G sat)
                                Carbs - 334G  (43G of fibre)
                                Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep -7 and a half hours*

School , and other stuff. Pilates was fun , enjoyed the walks , nothign else really happened , gonna make a rant soon enough


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> We were doign pushups in Pilates using the balls , and I have bad joints (or at least I think I do) and every pushup my elbows made these HUGE cracks , everyone was laughing at me


Joint laxity - usually due to loose ligaments... The noise is the ligaments/tendons snapping in and out of the grooves they usually run in.... Can just be something that happens in growth (as you 'grow into your joints' but it can also be from genetics or low muscle mass and poor connective tissue development around your joint.

Solution = build muscle! 





> Macros for the day -
> Calories - 2743
> Fat - 66G (9G sat)
> Carbs - 334G  (43G of fibre)
> Protein - 222G


Excellent Tom! 




> gonna make a rant soon enough


 You and your rants! Geezzz.... Anyone would think you were a typical teenager!


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> So try a week without any cardio/yoga stuff and see how it goes. If your training improves, then thats what holding you back. Remember that presently your focus is mass building, not yoga flexability



like that's gonna happen, lol


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> like that's gonna happen, lol


Not likely... feels like  ... but oh well, he now eats cheat meals, so maybe this will change as well.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Try and give it a few days with a GOOD nights sleep (8+ hours). If it still persists, then it could be that you are overworking your body with all the extra yoga..etc stuff. You may need to cut down or eliminate that. You know my take on that.
> 
> So try a week without any cardio/yoga stuff and see how it goes. If your training improves, then thats what holding you back. Remember that presently your focus is mass building, not yoga flexability
> 
> The way i see it, sliding backwards consistantly is a sign of overtraining/overworking.


 It's more than likely the sleep thing .. or it just could be all the stress going on in my personal life right now.  either way I'll get past it.

 I know my main focus is mass building  which is why the cardio / yoga / pilates are actually HELPING  notice how I do a Back / Bi then the day after it is Pilates?? Notice how I do Chest / tri then the day after is yoga? And I do Legs then I do some cardio the day after? All these things help stretch out the muscles I've worked the previous day , getting better recovery. Pilates is alot of back / core work (lower back specifically) Yoga is more in the chest area and legs , and well cardio uses legs  




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep, i know you are very good with your diet. But as i have said before if you dont rest your body often and adequately, it will demand that you do so. And if you still ignore it, then everything from training and studies to social life will suffer.


 LOL that's my problem , most nights it's my social life that keeps me up! 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OK give it a try and see how it goes. But you know me. I take things a bit easy.  In your life you will do a million sets and a billion reps, so what if you miss one wo. it will NOT make any diff. Just like having a cheat meal that we finally got u to have. Dosent really make a diff to your fat, does it?


 Well that one workout is gonna make a SPECFIC huge difference. But it's mostly for clear mind. Knowing that I can do better , and that I will.
 LOL cheat meal??? More like cheat meal*s * I'm starting to regain my passion for food! for the last two days I've been STARVING!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Joint laxity - usually due to loose ligaments... The noise is the ligaments/tendons snapping in and out of the grooves they usually run in.... Can just be something that happens in growth (as you 'grow into your joints' but it can also be from genetics or low muscle mass and poor connective tissue development around your joint.
> 
> Solution = build muscle!


 ok good , I hate how they ALWAYS snap  it's just kinda disgusting and can make a scene / draw attention , anytime I do anything like that they snap ugh..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Excellent Tom!


 LOL I'm actually starting to hope my weight will plateau so I can add some more carbies , lately I'm really hungry  like I'm STILL bloated from sunday (damn pizza  ) but I'll eat a meal and like 1 and a half hours later I'm REALLY hungry ... when I first wake up is the first I feel like I could eat Tubs after Tubs of CC  (mixed with cinnamon and SF maple syrup of course  )




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You and your rants! Geezzz.... Anyone would think you were a typical teenager!


 LOL ... I was gonna make it , but then my friends came over and took my mind off of things , but I think I'll still make it for the hell of it ... and I have another one after that!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> like that's gonna happen, lol


 Check my reply to BulkMeUp  I don't do it for the fact that it's extra work


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

*March 22*

*Training - Chest / Tri 
*_Cable Flys - _*10lbs* 1x12 , *20lbs* 1x4 +1 slow rep + 1/2 a rep and HOLD , *15lbs* 1x 4 1/2  1x4 3/4 held , *10lbs* 1x7 3/4
_Dips -  _1x1 shit ass rep + 1/2 a rep
_Incline Press -  _*50lbs* 1x14 not to failure , *60lbs* 1x10 , *70lbs* 1x 7 1/4 hold , 1x5 1/4 hold then let the weight slowly creep down
_Dips - 1x0
 Decline DB Fly -  _*15lbs* 1x4 with bad form , *10lbs* 1x17 not to failure  
 drop set - *15lbs* 1x3 , *12lbs* 1x7 1/4 (will need to do drop sets for these I suppos)
_Pec Dec -  _*30lbs* 1x4 3/4 , *20lbs* 1x11 not to failure , was feelign NOTHING , *30lbs* 1x8 + almost another rep (this was the only close to good set I did) *40lbs* 1x 3/4 , *30lbs* 1x5
_Cable Extension -  _*50lbs* 1x15 almost to failure , *60lbs* 1x8 1/4
_Ball Dips - _1x9 then the ball rolled away  , 1x11 calves were clsoer on ball , also felt this in my shoulders  , 1x14 calves even closer for this set

 Hmmm Strength was all over the place ... 
 Cable Flys my strength went down alot , my incline press went up 30LBS  then my Pec Dec WAS HORRILBE! I couldn't get my elbows to stay on the thing , they kept coming off! OMG piss my off! and my strength went down like 20 - 30 lbs on this 
 So overall workout wasn't good .. another repeat of that crap ass back workout but not as bad. Also whenver I do a decline movement how come on the postive movement my pectorials do that werid movement thingy?? (You know , you see guys that can make there pecs go up and down) does everyones do that?

 
*Diet -*

                        Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
         Meal 2 - CC , egg whites , SF maple syrup , walnut butter , lemon juice , oats , banana 
                                             Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
         Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken, LOTS of broccoli , fishies , walnuts 
                              Meal 5 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                              Macros for the day - 
                                 Calories - 2737
                                 Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                 Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                 Protein - 222G 



*Water - *5 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 3 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep -7 and a half hours*
         School , and then I hung out with Dan and Mike all day. We went out with my mom to shop for cars for when I get my license  and some other stuff.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

*Rant that I was gonna make yesterday*

Ok had another crap ass workout (not as bad as the back one) and my knee still hurts! And legs are soon .. ugh I can't keep it bent for a period of time without it hurting really bad. Also Just found out my mom might be thinking of moving ot moncton for the divorce , and she wants the girls (my sisters) to go with her and us (me and my brother) ugh ... if this happens then theres gonna be this huge court battle crap .. I don't want this happening. It'd be so retarded ..
 Also my marks in school .. ugh the last two tests I did I got a 66% on .. I NEVER get that low .. my god .. I'm alway 85%+ .. and I thought I did really well on the tests too ..
 And I'm STILL REALLY bloated from Saturday , either it was the pizza or the 60+G of sugar achohls in the protein bars .. ugh either was it's pissing me off. And I'm really hungry as of late , I've increased my water by a L , so hopefully that helps and the bloat as well ..
 And then theres the whole thing with my friends .. and ugh .. I'm just so .. lost with that , I promised myself I'd never let it happen


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

*Rant involving my future*

Ok went ot the guidance counsellor today to figure out what courses I need to be taking .. I want to do something a gym , kinda like  PT but more on the whole diet side .. without being a real ditetican. And I just want to learn how the body works in general .. and OMG CONFUSION! Because I'm not exactly sure what it is specifically I'm gonna do , there was all these courses he said would be good , and all the different universitys and which ones consider whatever courses an actual acidemic .. 
 He told me to stick with Advanced English / Maths , do Chemisty (  ) and Biology (maybe pyshics ) and a food science course in grade 12 (which in some places dosen't count as an academic) so I can leave my options open for Kinesolgoly (sp?? ) recreational and diet stuff. And also I have a choice between actual university or a course which woul dtake two years , but the course would be more specific to get my PT certificate and wouldn't offer the education / oppurtinities university would.... I have no idea what to do. Not to mention I don't know where I want to move too and take university ... I want to get out of Canada I think (I HATE WINTER!) and move some place warm ... perferably Australia .. that would be so great! Hot ass temperatures , great food! All I need .. except I'd know no one and probably die or something .. see I want to go somewhere I'd have a friend or something as well , but that's not looking like an option .. I seriously have no idea what to do..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I'm STILL REALLY bloated from Saturday


Have you tried reducing/eliminating that extra fibre (fibre1) that you are doing?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok went ot the guidance counsellor today to figure out what courses I need to be taking .. I want to do something a gym , kinda like  PT but more on the whole diet side .. without being a real ditetican. And I just want to learn how the body works in general .. and OMG CONFUSION! Because I'm not exactly sure what it is specifically I'm gonna do , there was all these courses he said would be good , and all the different universitys and which ones consider whatever courses an actual acidemic ..


That is one of the MOST difficult questions to answer. Most ppl dont know what they want to do and go through their lives that way. Just dont make the mistake of looking at a job exclusively from the money point of view. Coz if you are miserable at your job, you will have a miserable life. You spend ~1/3 of your life/time at your job so it is very important to be happy with what you are doing.

Besides you are 16, you might change your mind. Gone are the days when ppl would work for 40+ years for the same company and doing more or less the same type of job. Ppl do career changes. I have. My present career is only ~3 years in the making. So dont stress out on it as it can be a quite stressfull to think about and answer the question 'what do i want to do'. But dont ignore it. Just keep working at it


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Have you tried reducing/eliminating that extra fibre (fibre1) that you are doing?


 I don't think it's the fibre 1 .. I think it was all the sugar acohols fromt he protein bars , and since I jsut started to put crystal light powder in my water , theres even more .. fI'm gonna take away most of the crystal light see what happens. It's getting better .. slowly.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That is one of the MOST difficult questions to answer. Most ppl dont know what they want to do and go through their lives that way. Just dont make the mistake of looking at a job exclusively from the money point of view. Coz if you are miserable at your job, you will have a miserable life. You spend ~1/3 of your life/time at your job so it is very important to be happy with what you are doing.
> 
> Besides you are 16, you might change your mind. Gone are the days when ppl would work for 40+ years for the same company and doing more or less the same type of job. Ppl do career changes. I have. My present career is only ~3 years in the making. So dont stress out on it as it can be a quite stressfull to think about and answer the question 'what do i want to do'. But dont ignore it. Just keep working at it


 Ya I don't want to be stuck doing something I hate .. that's why I want to do something around fitness stuff , since that's my passion .. I don't care how much I would make , as long as I'm enjoying it , I'll get by. I did want to be a vet .. but then my friends dog changed my mind ..I realized I'm not gonna be dealing witht he cute and cuddly animals all the time , and sometimes I'll be dealing with some viscous (sp?) angry animals .. and besides what would I od if I had to put an animal down? At one point I thought I would be able to .. but now I'm not so sure.
 I know I want to move some place warmer .. I can't stand the cold / wind .. and some place with stores with GOOD food! So that I can have some OPTIONS!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

*March 23*

*Training - AM= Back , PM = Yoga
*_Rhombois Row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *80lbs* 1x5 3/4 3/4 , *70lbs* 1x7 , 1x6 3/4
_Seated Cable Row -  _*70lbs* 1x11
_Narrow Grip Pulldown -  _*70lbs* 1x15
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*70lbs* 1x9 3/4 , next two sets I went a LITTLE more narrower , which is the correct way , last set was way to wide .. 1x11 3/4 , 1x8 3/4
_Deadlift - _None of these are really taken to failure , the last set is lower is reps because I screwed up form  *60lbs* 1x15 , *95lbs* 1x10 , 1x6

  MY STRENGTH IS BACK!!! great workout , I also decided to "experiment" and I found out I REALLY like the seated cable rows better than the rhombois Row , so I'll be doign those now. And I also think I'll be doing 2 sets wide and 2 sets narrow for my Lat Pulldowns. Deadlifts were good too, didn't actually hit anything , I'm using some light weight to get my form down ..

*Yoga - *yoga was well .. yoga. Nothing special there was like 3 people in the class and the teacher was really tired / sore , so it wasn't anythign special .. And then to get there (the gym) I did a 15min power walk , and then back home , but I ended it off with a 5 minute jog up a hill.


*Diet -*

                          Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
   *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
           Meal 2 - CC , egg whites , SF maple syrup , walnut butter , lemon juice , oats , banana 
                                               Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
           Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken, LOTS of broccoli , fishies , walnuts 
                                Meal 5 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                Macros for the day - 
                                   Calories - 2737
                                   Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                   Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                   Protein - 222G 



*Water - *5 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 2 packet of crystal light  
*Sleep -7 and a half hours*

  Boring Day .. Did the guidance counsellor thing , then I found out at the gym there starting the begginer step classes , which they do like every 6 months .. It starts April 6 , Tuesdays and Thursday at 4:00 for 40 minutes , theres 5 classes in total. And it interfers with my drivers ED of course , because nothing could be easy .. So I'll have to rearrange my driver ed road classes. *sigh*
  O well at least I'll be allowed to do step classes now .. it'll be fun.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Tom, how ya feelin buddy?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, how ya feelin buddy?


  Hey Luke 
 Eh ... alrightish. Had two really crapy workouts where my strength decreased , but I seem to be fine now. Diets going good (espically the protein pancakes  ) and I'm 136.5lbs  Just really bloated from my last cheat meal on Saturday. And hopefulyl all the BS in my personal life will be resolved soon.
  Your doing good , congrats on everything ( I lurk your journal  ) your workouts and diet are great! I hope I start leaning out too LOL


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks man!  You're eating ALOT   That's awesome!  I bet you're using most of it   looks like a great w/o.  Those were some strong lat pulldowns.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Thanks man!  You're eating ALOT   That's awesome!  I bet you're using most of it   looks like a great w/o.  Those were some strong lat pulldowns.


 I love my food  LOL
 That was just an experimenting / make -up W/O , Backs are usually on Sundays , but it was such a horrible workout , like everyhting droped 10 lbs .. ugh.
 LOL I wish those were strong! I'm a weakling! Hopefully someday I'll be throwing around some big weight


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd rather grow and sculpt than throw around big weight


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 24, 2005)

"And it interfers with my drivers ED of course , because nothing could be easy .. So I'll have to rearrange my driver ed road classes. *sigh*
O well at least I'll be allowed to do step classes now .. it'll be fun." - Why don't you just get your drivers ed over with first, and stick to your regular cardio routine?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the fibre 1 .. I think it was all the sugar acohols fromt he protein bars , and since I jsut started to put crystal light powder in my water , theres even more .. fI'm gonna take away most of the crystal light see what happens. It's getting better .. slowly.


I dont use that crystal lite stuff. Dunno what the point of it is  and to think that product makes that company a profit in millions!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya I don't want to be stuck doing something I hate .. that's why I want to do something around fitness stuff , since that's my passion .. I don't care how much I would make , as long as I'm enjoying it , I'll get by.


Thats a good way to think. Consider various options before you decide. Who knows, you might change your mind in a few months.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'd rather grow and sculpt than throw around big weight


 lol true enough. I know I'll never be those guys squating like 400lbs , and I'm fine with that , but I defintly need some more strength ..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> - Why don't you just get your drivers ed over with first, and stick to your regular cardio routine?


 because they do this class very seldomly .. and you NEED to take it before you can do ANY step classes (that also includes the very basic ones) So I might as well take it now , as my cardio routine will have to change soon enough. And I'd like to do a step class they look like fun , alot more appealing than being on one of those steppers  I wish our gym had an eliptical


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont use that crystal lite stuff. Dunno what the point of it is  and to think that product makes that company a profit in millions!


 Have you ever tried it?! I'm not a big juice fan , but my god this stuff is soooo good  I use to use one packet for 1L of water (recommended is 1 packet for 500ml)


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

*March 24*

*Training - Legs + Abs
*_Leg Press - _*190lbs* 1x12 ,  **280lbs** (double leg) 1x14 almost failure , **330lbs* *(double leg) 1x7 (would of liked better ROM for some of those reps) **300lbs** (high and wide) 1x10 , *240lbs* (inner thigh) 1x6 then the leg press went all the way down , and if it wasn't for my flexability I woulda been stuck there LOL *230lbs* (inner) 1x12 , **180lbs* *(one leg at a time) 1x7R failure , 1x8L not failure  left legs stronger I guess ..  
_"Hack Squat" -  _**180lbs* *1x11 stomach felt like it was gonna explode  , 1x10 stomach thing again and was out of breath , 1x11 (was almost 2 min rest for this set , I was about to puke)
_Split Lunge On "Hack Machine" - _*90lbs* 1x8R , 1x8L *little rest* 1x8R , 1x8L , *110lbs* 1x7R then I stopped .. I just can't get a handle for this exercise so I did ..
_Reverse Lunges - _*30lbs* 1x7L , 1x7R ,1x7L these were done right after another , weren't to failure but kept losing balance
_Lying Leg Curls -  _*40lbs* 1x10 , 1x4 3/4 HOLD , 1x4 3/4 + 1/2 (2min rest for the last set) ... I can raise to the top part of the motion but I can't get it past that to my but for those 3/4 reps.

_Calf Raises standing on board using the "hack Machine" -  _1x20 , 1x19 , 1x17
*super seted with - *
  Leg Raises using the Parrelel Bars - 1x13 , 1x9 , 1x13 (little more rest for last set)

  All these exercises were performed without any rest inbetween
  Hanging Leg Raise - 1x5
  Saxon Bends - *12lbs* 1x20
  Ball Pikes - 1x12
  Hangling Leg Raise - 1x4 + crap rep)
  Saxon Bends - *12lbs* 1x20
  Ball Pikes - 1x9 
  Hanging Leg Raise - 1x4
  Saxon Bends - *12lbs* 1x14
  Ball Pikes - 1x10
  Hanging leg Raise - 1x5


 Another great workout!! As you can tell though I'm still expermimenting with my weights .. my hack squat was down 10lbs but that's probably becuase my leg press was up 100lbs LOL
  I was sweating so much by the end of this! ugh and my legs/abs/lower back was on fire! 

 
*Diet -*

                          Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
   *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
           Meal 2 - CC , egg whites , SF maple syrup , walnut butter , lemon juice , oats , banana 
                                               Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
           Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken, LOTS of broccoli , fishies , walnuts 
                                Meal 5 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                Macros for the day - 
                                   Calories - 2737
                                   Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                   Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                   Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep -7 and a half hours*

 Was sore ALL day ,everywhere .. what ever I did for my back that was diff on Wed. it really worked! And my legs (espically my glutes) were all on fire it hurt to walk later in the day.
 Then my mom went on about how I'm a jerk / asshole and I'm inconsideret etc.. because I offered to do someones shift at work so they could have an Easter Dinner with there family .. *sigh* I guess thats what I get for being nice.
 Then later on at night Dan accidently broke my bed .. so we spent like an hour trying to fix it .. didn't work. Well Mike and Dan tried fixing it as I held the mat up as I know NOTHING about nails and crap .. they asked for nails at one point and I brought back screws  anyways , holding that bed REALLY hurt my ENITRE back as it was already sore. Right now the broken part is being held up by a pile of my weights at home .. I"m gonna hold off telling the rents for a little untill mom cools down I suppos...
  Ugh so stressed!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried it?! I'm not a big juice fan , but my god this stuff is soooo good  I use to use one packet for 1L of water (recommended is 1 packet for 500ml)


I have 1 packet. Used it a little in my breakfast shake to give it some taste a while back. Didnt find it too great.  maybe i didnt use enough.. oh well, i dont miss it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. they asked for nails at one point and I brought back screws


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 LOL o ya think thats bad?
 Today I had my second driver's lesson ... and omg. She would tell me to turn right , and I'd turn left! I didn't know my right from my left , so she just started to say , now steer your wheel towards you (for left turns) or towards me (for right turns) I was so embarassed


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

*March 25*

*Training - Shoulders + Cardio
*_Arnold Press - _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x8 1/2 , 1x4+ 1 slow wobbly rep , 1x4 1/3
_Clean and Sweep -  _*55lbs* 1x9 1/2 , 1x8 1/2 (felt like puking here) , 1x7 1/2 (felt like puking here too!) - the halves on these are because when I brought my BB up to my chest to do the "Push" movement I didn't have enough energy to turn the BB to put it upwards ..
_Cable Delt Raise -  _*10lbs* 1x10 +1crap re , 1x6 1/4 HOLD , 1x5 +2 crap reps

*Cardio - *30 minutes on the stepper doing fartlek (think that's what it's called) , would go between 55 , 60 , 65 every couple of seconds.
 ~HR at the beggining - 160
 ~HR at the end - 180
 ~Total Calories burned it says was - 450  normally those machines say I only burn like 220 .. then again I did do an extra 10-15minutes of cardio 

 Good Workout , got the shoulders well. Also know why my rhombois were sore last week , not because of porr form on the Press but because the Clean and Sweep hits the Rhombois during the "sweep" movement lol.
 Cardio nearly killed me!! OMG I was soaked! it was so disgusting .. but it felt nice afterwards espically since my legs were numb and I was waddling around the place with people staring LOL
 
*Diet -*

                           Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
    *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana 
            Meal 2 - CC , egg whites , SF maple syrup , walnut butter , lemon juice , oats , banana (this was like two hours after my post workout shake  because I was learning driving)
                                                Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
            Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken, LOTS of broccoli , fishies , walnuts 
                                 Meal 5 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                 Macros for the day - 
                                    Calories - 2737
                                    Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                    Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                    Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep -*8 and a half hours

OMG SO SORE!! I woke up this morning and my legs were dead , and my lower abs / obliques and my back is completely shot as well! And my LATS are sore as well!! These have NEVER been sore before  .. but it makes reaching my arms out hard , or any twisting movement , my ribs in my back also are sore 
 Anyways spent 2 hours with my mom driving today , then I did the actual lesson witht he instructor. Did good surprisingly  who knows maybe I won't kill someone afterall


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 25, 2005)

*HELP! .. things are goning bad ..*

Ok .. the bloat still has not gone away. Anytime I drink / eat something I puff right out. It's not just the regualr "bloat" it's really really bad .. like I haven't been this bad since when I first started eating again at the hospital.
 OR .. it could be that I'm adding fat , and my waist is expanding .. which is probably the case.
 So I don't know what to do. Maybe I should decrease clas slightly and lose a little more BF then go back to bulking .. as the whole "body recomp" thing isn't working anymore .. probably stress. Ugh .. jsut when I was noticing some changes as well. Espically in the last days with my back .. I've added some good size to it. (probably won't show in pics becasue of quality .. god I need a digital camera) or maybe jsut decrease cals enough so that I'll stay put where I am until I can get some stress under control? .. or maybe if it's because I'm bloated , maybe have a no carb / low carb day or two? Ugh .. I have no idea what to do , but I need to do something. my stomachs really really expanding , and it's very uncomfortable ..sometimes it feels like it's all cramped up and kinda hurts.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 26, 2005)

gained a pound - weight is 137.5


----------



## jaim91 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mazel tov!!!!!! (it means congrats in hebrew...lol...felt like being a little cultural) That's awesome. Why isn't there a big paragraph afterwards?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Why isn't there a big paragraph afterwards?



  That's what I was thinking


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Maybe I should decrease clas slightly and lose a little more BF then go back to bulking .. as the whole "body recomp" thing isn't working anymore .. probably stress. Ugh .. jsut when I was noticing some changes as well.


Stick to it Tom. DO NOT CUT! At this stage, all that will happen is that you will lose that muscle that you are working hard to get.

DON'T LET YOUR FEARS STOP YOU!!  Reach your first "benchmark". DO NOT LET YOURSELF FAIL!!!

Get to 140 pounds and then SIT THERE.... Go to maintainence and do the re-comp when you hit that number....

DO NOT do low carb, DO NOT start funky 'diets' and DO NOT get all funny and start doing excessive cardio!! You have worked too hard to get here and you are GOING to get yourself to a respectable weight Mr!!! You hear me!!!


Cramping and bloating IS NOT a sign of 'fat gain' - it is something that you are eating/doing - could be too much fibre?? Have you changed anything in your diet lately? Drinking too much water too quickly? 



ps: Have you got the results of your Bone scan yet?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL o ya think thats bad?
> Today I had my second driver's lesson ... and omg. She would tell me to turn right , and I'd turn left! I didn't know my right from my left , so she just started to say , now steer your wheel towards you (for left turns) or towards me (for right turns) I was so embarassed


 Tell me when you get your 'licence to kill'... i shall leave the country!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I don't know what to do. Maybe I should decrease clas slightly and lose a little more BF then go back to bulking ...


  no cutting!! 

You know the answer to that problem. Nothing that hasent been said to you before. Want to eat less and grow? then stop that cardio and all other activity. Else suck it up and eat.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys .. I guess I just needed a little pep talk. I thought I'd be fine .. but apparently not. I mean when I saw 137.5lbs , I was like ya I gained a pound , one setp closer to my goal! .. but then it set in on me .. what the actual number was 137.5. I haven't weighed this much now in over a year... hell around this time last year I was probably around 110lbs. *sigh* .. And then re-reading my post about doing Low carb or cutting calories .. I guess it's making me realize I'm not as "well" as what I thought. On Saturday my cheat day , I was eating like a bird (all healthy meals too) and trying to avoid carbs. By 7:30pm I had only eaten around 900cals. Then I had some turkey dinner with my family and almost puked because I was so full (wasn't alot either) then I decided to hang out with my friends , and they wanted tog o get food at the store .. I didn't want to. So I asked if I could go ont he comp and I came here to IM and read the posts and almost started to cry. But I cheered up and realized I needed to stop being so damn stupid and went out with my friends to the sotre , then ordered take-out later that night , and before bed had something I *personally , not a social thing* was craving. All the while trying to get some carbs in me. But I know I have the strength in me to get over this , and I will. It's just another road bump that I'm gonna get over, I'm not letting anything stop me from reaching my goals.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Get to 140 pounds and then SIT THERE.... Go to maintainence and do the re-comp when you hit that number....


 ok .. if I'm doign the recomp at 140 and not 145 then I need to start planning stuff as I should be there in 3-4 weeks. Do I have to do anythign specific other than lower my cals for my diet? And what do I do about training wise? Am I still gonna try to spot gain?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> DO NOT get all funny and start doing excessive cardio!!


 So I take it my last cardio session was too much..
 hmm On Arpril 5 , 7 , 12 , 14 and 19 (all Tues and Thurs - my chest / leg days) I'll be doing 40 minute beginner step classes. Not sure as to how intense these will be and if I'll need a PWO shake or not.. and if maybe I should take away the 2 other sessions of cardio I do in that week as well. Maybe I could make Mon a Core day (saxon bends , ball pikes etc.) , without a PWO shake and stick an extra PWO shake on Tues after the step class. And Maybe on Wed (my flexability day) I can lower my cal intake and fit in another PWO for the other class on Thurs? Or should I just not bother with taking a PWO shake after them , and jus stick to my regualr routine and just add those to it .. it's only 5 days.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Cramping and bloating IS NOT a sign of 'fat gain' - it is something that you are eating/doing - could be too much fibre?? Have you changed anything in your diet lately? Drinking too much water too quickly?


 i guess I'm just paranoid. I feel like my upper stomach is growing .. like where it's concaved at the ribs , it's pushing out at that part and it kinda hurts.

 I haven't changed anything in my diet .. except I added in Rolled oats (not the quick stuff) and some Egg whites and some lemon juice to make the protein pancakes. for water I started to put in some crystal light powder .. took it away for 3 days but it actually got worse 

 Not sure if it's the fiber like I told BulkMeUp as thats what he thought as well. I haven't changed the amount I'm gettting... I don't know it seems to be getting better though. Today (Sun) I was fine all day .. really hungry actually then I ate the protein Pancakes and a litre of water and am feeling bloated again. Not as bad though. I'm just gonna play it out this week see what happens.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ps: Have you got the results of your Bone scan yet?


 Well I'm sure the docs have it , and I've been wanting to call them , but mom keeps saying that she has to go in there soon anyways so we'll find out then .. well "soon" has turned into a week and I'm getting impatient , I might just call them myself.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tell me when you get your 'licence to kill'... i shall leave the country!!


 LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> no cutting!!
> 
> You know the answer to that problem. Nothing that hasent been said to you before. Want to eat less and grow? then stop that cardio and all other activity. Else suck it up and eat.


 Well it isn't so much the quantity of food thats the problem .. it's jsut ANYTHING! seriously .. I've been wakign up fine , then I 'll have my pre workout shake and o god the bloat .. it's getting better .. I'm gonna play this week by ear , if it dosen't go away I'll take out some fiber , if that dosen't work then I'll play around with my diet some more.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

*march 26*

*Training -OFF
*
 
*Diet -*

 Meal 1 - (8:30am) - 20g rolled oats , 150ml of egg whites , 1/3 cup of CC , some lemon juice , 4 fishies , SF maple syrup ~300cals~
             Meal 2 - (12:00) - 2 scoops of chocolate whey (made pudding) , 4fishies ~300 cals~
                                                 Meal 3 - (3:00) - 1 cup of CC , 1/4 cup of fiber 1 , 4 fishies ~300 cals~
             Meal 4 - (7:00) - 1/4 a cup of fiber 1 , 4 fishies ~ 100 cals~
                                  Meal 5 - (7:30) - 150g of sweet potato , 100g of chicken breast , turnip , carrots , gravy (my god theres alot of sodium/ cals in gravy! ) , 2 sips of diet pepsi ~500 cals~
                          Meal 6 - (10:00pm) 1 Oh henry bar ~310cals~
 Meal 7 - (11:30pm) Chicken Poutine ~600 cals~
 Meal 8 -(1:30am) 1 cinnamon roll ~200-300 cals~
 Went to bed at 4:30am)
 Was gonna have another meal of CC before bed but I accidently fell asleep

 ~estimated cals - 2600 - 2700
 ~estimated carbs - around 220G or so



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *4 cup of coffee (each with 50 ml of unseetned soy milk) 
*Sleep -10 hours*
   Still sore today .. back and legs.
 Fun day .. kinda .. was bad at first , then around 11pm it picked up. Dan ended up staying the night which is why I forgot the extra meal / went to bed so late


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2005)

*March 27*

*Training - Back / Bi
*_Seated Cable Pull - *50lbs*  _1x12 , *80lbs* 1x 13 1/2 , *90lbs* 1x6 +1 cheat , 1x5 +1 cheat , 1x4 +1 cheat
_Wide Grip Lat PUlldown -  _*80lbs* 1x10ish .. this was jsut a really bad set , 1x6 + 1 cheat only felt this in my Lats  , *70lbs* 1x8 3/4 left part of the bar was messed up it wasn't cenetred or something , 1x10 3/4
_Narrow Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*80lbs* 1x11 3/4
_Weird Pullup using underhand grip - _1x1 lol just kinda wanted to try it out
_Narrow Grip Lat PUlldown -  _1x10 1/2
_Deadlifts - (none to failure) - _*95lbs* 1x11 when I did this my left forearm "poped" out and got rally veiny and really hurt when it hit against my leg *105lbs* 1x9 , *115lbs* 1x5 forearm thign happend and had to let go , 1x5 BB hit my chin , 1x7 felt like my ass was poping out 
_Hyperextensions - _*15lbs* 1x12 , 1x10 , 1x8 3/4
_Barbell Curl -  _*50lbs* 1x10+ 1 crap rep (back went back) , 1x4 1/2 , *45lbs* 1x4 1/2 *rest like 4 seconds + 1 1/2 rep
_Alternating Hammer Curls -  _*20lbs* 1x12 1/2 on both side , *25lbs* 1x4 1/2 R , 1x4L

 Hmm .. good workout .. kinda. The wide grip Lat PUlldowns where weird , I just couldn't get a feel of them today. And the deadlifts were horrible , something always happened. I think I'm gonna stick to 95lbs for like the next 3 weeks so I can get a better feel.

 
*Diet -*

                            Meal 1 - CC , oats , skim milk , walnut butter , fishies , whey
     *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana 
             Meal 2 - CC ,walnut butter , fiber 1 , SF maple syrup 
                                                 Meal 3 - (pre workout) - skim milk , oats , whey , banana 
      *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana 
             Meal 4 - rolled oats , banana , lemon juice , CC , egg whites , walnut butter , SF mpale syrup , broccoli
                                  Meal 5 -rye bread , apple , fishies , tuna , lettuce , mustard , vinnegar
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                  Macros for the day - 
                                     Calories - 2737
                                     Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                     Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                     Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep -*8 and a half hours

 HAPPY EASTER! lol .. my parents got my candy .. but well I gave it away to my siblings. My dad accidently split the ater cooler upstairs and it leaked through the floors and started making puddles everywhere downstaris , and of course my rooms downstairs .. but toehr than that nothing happened today. Now I gave to go to homework .. lots and lots of homework and make walnut butter as I'm out and clean up my room and clean up the kitchen and figure out what to do tomorrow as Pilates isn't happening. Won't be for the next 3 weeks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks guys .. I guess I just needed a little pep talk. I thought I'd be fine .. but apparently not. I mean when I saw 137.5lbs , I was like ya I gained a pound , one setp closer to my goal! .. but then it set in on me .. what the actual number was 137.5. I haven't weighed this much now in over a year... hell around this time last year I was probably around 110lbs. *sigh* .. And then re-reading my post about doing Low carb or cutting calories .. I guess it's making me realize I'm not as "well" as what I thought.


You are really doing well Tom... Don't be too hard on yourself ok....

And do not make it just about the weight because, in reality, it is not about the weight at all... It is about your health and your future. 

If you want to live a full and successful life you HAVE to get your body healthy and you HAVE TO make your life enjoyable. Living a life dictated by a number on the scale and constantly worrying about cardio and calories is not a life - you would be living in a 'psychological prision' of your own creation. So getting yourself to a healthy and sustainable (and ripped) position is your goal... Just keep that in mind.

Also - remember that 137 pounds of MUSCLE (which you are now) is VERY different to the 137 pounds you would have been before!! Even you would be able to appreciate that you would look MARKEDLY different to what you would have when you previously weighed that much!! Think of Bruce Lee again ----> If someone told you that he weighed 140 pounds you would not believe them would you?! So, when you reach 145 pounds (and I still think you should aim for something between 145 and 150 pounds) just know that you will NOT look like what you did before and you now have the KNOWLEDGE to never let yourself look like that again!


Also, although you are certainly not 'completely well' you ARE *better* - and you are getting EVEN better every day... 

An ED It is a hard thing to fix. You have to break down HUGE walls in terms of how you see yourself - that is, your self-image. You have to replace the old and inaccurate 'fat perception' of yourself with the new, 'real' image of yourself as a fit and healthy person. You also have to change deep rooted psychological habits and rituals that KEEP you in a state of self-loathing and self-deprivation....

But you ARE doing it!! You ARE improving!!! THAT IS GREAT! You need to acknowledge that Tom... 

And you HAVE TO let yourself to KEEP getting better... You have to LET yourself get back to having a life, and back to letting yourself have fun... 

Allow yourself to live a life! 

You DESERVE IT!





> But I know I have the strength in me to get over this , and I will. It's just another road bump that I'm gonna get over, I'm not letting anything stop me from reaching my goals.






And don't worry - we are all here for you - ready to poke you with blunt, hot and pointy sticks if you forget that!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ok .. if I'm doign the recomp at 140 and not 145 then I need to start planning stuff as I should be there in 3-4 weeks. Do I have to do anythign specific other than lower my cals for my diet? And what do I do about training wise? Am I still gonna try to spot gain?


Personally - if you can possibly stick it out to 145 then stick it out..... You would be MUCH better off getting enough muscle on you to help burn that fat off before you attempt to do a re-comp.

If you REALLY can not hold out and you want to 'break' at 140 then you would not really have to change your workouts - just decrease calories slightly so you do not gain weight anymore (100-200 cals). And then sit at that calorie intake while training hard. After a while, shocking your body (rotating carbs/calories or throwing in a week or two of different work outs and different cardio sessions) can also help.

In terms of 'spot gains' - this can fit into calorie rotations - you put high days on the days of the area's you want to gain and lower days on your off days or the days of the body parts you are happy with.



> So I take it my last cardio session was too much..[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well it isn't so much the quantity of food thats the problem .. it's jsut ANYTHING! seriously .. I've been wakign up fine , then I 'll have my pre workout shake and o god the bloat .. it's getting better .. I'm gonna play this week by ear , if it dosen't go away I'll take out some fiber , if that dosen't work then I'll play around with my diet some more.


Ok. Just watch the food. Remember protein and nuts are not 'easy to digest' kinda foods. So maybe you are overdoing it with those? 

e.g. 
Your last diet you did 1.6g of protein of TOTAL bw. If you have, lets say, 10%bf. Then  137 -10% = 124LBM. 
So if you did 222g protein, then you did 1.79g/lbm.
If you do 1g protein of lbm, then min daily intake should be 124g.
If you do 1.5g protein of lbm, your daily intake should be 186g MAX. 
Maybe you should run that by Emma.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So I take it my last cardio session was too much..
> hmm On Arpril 5 , 7 , 12 , 14 and 19 (all Tues and Thurs - my chest / leg days) I'll be doing 40 minute beginner step classes. Not sure as to how intense these will be


When you started out this mass gain cycle, you were advised (by Emma and myself) NO CARDIO. But insisted on doing some. Emma suggested some light cardio and/or streaching exercises (if i remember correctly) and i suggested some basic yoga. But you seem to have got back into your intense cardio trip looking at your past few cardio sessions.

As you know, you are dangling at the lower end on your BMI and that doing heavy exercise on a low BMI is not good. Which is why you need to do this 'gain mass' cycle. Doing all that cardio to 'strengthen your heart' on a low BMI will not strengthen it. But will put it at risk (see info and link in past posts). Those chest pains will start to come back. So for now your focus, as you are well aware, is to put on mass. Stick to it.

You are doing great. You have changed a LOT. It is great that you are working things out positively for yourself. Keep up the good work.. and oh ya.. keep it simple


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _Deadlifts - (none to failure) - _*95lbs* 1x11 when I did this my left forearm "poped" out and got rally veiny and really hurt when it hit against my leg *105lbs* 1x9 , *115lbs* 1x5 forearm thign happend and had to let go , 1x5 *BB hit my chin ,* 1x7 felt like my ass was poping out


How did you manage to do that? The Bar comes nowhere near your chin on DL's. Or did u mean *shin*?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom?? Where are you?? Are you ok? Don't go missing on us now Mr!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom?? Where are you?? Are you ok? Don't go missing on us now Mr!!


 LOL I'm here .. I've just had an *extremely* busy day and haven't had a chance to reply to everything!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You are really doing well Tom... Don't be too hard on yourself ok....
> 
> And do not make it just about the weight because, in reality, it is not about the weight at all... It is about your health and your future.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Emma , I needed that.  I know you can always make me realize what I'm doing is POSITIVE and I'm doing this for not only to look a certain way , but for my future and health. I keep having to repeat to myself that weight is just a number and that all that mattters is my bodies compostion , literally everyday I have to tell myself that.
 I'm also starting to not care about what others think of me as well  last night I was really put to the test .. because I worked out at a different time the gym was PACKED and it was FILLED with all those "barbie doll" girls from school and all these really big guys .. and of course I had to be doing a core workout. I was about to not do it , but then I said that it's jsut stupid noones paying attention to you and if they are screw them. So I went to do my saxon bends and ball pikes which alot of people looked at me weird for doing ROFL it was actually pretty funny.
 Thanks again Emma .. I'm gonna take your adive and shoot for 145 - 150 now.







			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And don't worry - we are all here for you - ready to poke you with blunt, hot and pointy sticks if you forget that!!


 LOL sad thing is , I wouldn't put it past you guys! Well I know for sure BulkMeUp would


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Personally - if you can possibly stick it out to 145 then stick it out..... You would be MUCH better off getting enough muscle on you to help burn that fat off before you attempt to do a re-comp.
> 
> If you REALLY can not hold out and you want to 'break' at 140 then you would not really have to change your workouts - just decrease calories slightly so you do not gain weight anymore (100-200 cals). And then sit at that calorie intake while training hard. After a while, shocking your body (rotating carbs/calories or throwing in a week or two of different work outs and different cardio sessions) can also help.
> 
> In terms of 'spot gains' - this can fit into calorie rotations - you put high days on the days of the area's you want to gain and lower days on your off days or the days of the body parts you are happy with.


 Well I'm gonna stick it out to 145 - 150lbs. Then go from there.LOL if I'm lucky and with the weight gain I might be able to keep to this level of calories if my metabolism picks up , yummy carbs .
 Hopefully my body will even out by then and I won't need to spot gain .. I seem to be putting on size where I want (back / glutes / arms) so eveythings goign good so far.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

>


 it was so much fun though!  I hadn't had a good cardio workout in such a long time! At least I know my heart is getting stronger and I can handle my HR getting up to 180  without chest pains




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Take a shake just incase you need it. Also, don't do your cardio and if you find that they do not stress your body at all you can chuck in 15 mins after one of these sessions.


 Ok .. so that means I'll make monday a flexability / core day , and friday will just be a shoulder day without cardio.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> DO NOT MAKE IT SO COMPLICATED TOM!!
> 
> If you have an intense WORKOUT then HAVE A PWO shake - Regardless of if it means your calories will be higher.... At the end of the day, your CALORIE OUTPUT would have been higher as well - so it 'balances out'!!
> 
> Simply dropping your shakes would make adding the shakes on the other days a moot point!!


 lol true I don't think things out  So I'll just make another banana / oats / whey / skim milk shake for that day 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Does it get worse after any particular meal or after drinking lots of water? What about particular spices/additives? Are you chewing more SF gum than normal? What about fibre - have you increased that? Added psyllium or gar gum to anything?


 Well I paid special attention as to when I got bloated yesterday .. I was fine up until the protein pancake. When I did my cardio at the gym during the night my stomach got really flat for some reason , then I had my PWO shake .. a little bloat , but just normal , then I had the pancake and some water and ugh  so much bloat. I don't chew SF gum because just 1 piece makes me feel icky and bloated   , fibre is at 42-43G a day and the only stuff I add to my food is SF maple syrup , cinnamon , stevia and some crystal light powder. 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok... Are you ensuring the scotch oats and rolled oats you are eating are cooked properly? If you do not cook them properly they can expand in your stomach and make you feel icky...


 Hmm well the pancakes I make are usually cooked on the outside but gooey on the inside if that counts. Today instead of using Rolled oats in the pancake / Pam cooking spray I used Quick oats and olive oil , somewhat of a difference not alot of bloat , and then about 2 hours afterwards theres no bloat .. so it must be either the Rolled Oats or Pam cooking spray.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - I'd just call them!


 Better I went to them  I'll post that later , you'll be so proud of me LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok. Just watch the food. Remember protein and nuts are not 'easy to digest' kinda foods. So maybe you are overdoing it with those?


 Actually for soem reason it's the opposite for me .. I fine protein/ fats sit really well with me , it's carbs that "bloat" me for make me feel weird sometimes. And of course I love carbs so it dosen't work out for me 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> e.g.
> Your last diet you did 1.6g of protein of TOTAL bw. If you have, lets say, 10%bf. Then  137 -10% = 124LBM.
> So if you did 222g protein, then you did 1.79g/lbm.
> If you do 1g protein of lbm, then min daily intake should be 124g.
> ...


 Eek  I was doing 1.6 for my last diet! God all my "diets" back then for the most part were horrible. 
 Well when Emma and I were discussing my new diet before I started all this she said to cap protein at 220G per day.
 What's your thoughts Emma?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When you started out this mass gain cycle, you were advised (by Emma and myself) NO CARDIO. But insisted on doing some. Emma suggested some light cardio and/or streaching exercises (if i remember correctly) and i suggested some basic yoga. But you seem to have got back into your intense cardio trip looking at your past few cardio sessions.


 I thought Emma was Pro for some cardio .. with 2 sessions per week (one session to help stretch my legs) and yoga / stretching to help muscle recovery ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As you know, you are dangling at the lower end on your BMI and that doing heavy exercise on a low BMI is not good. Which is why you need to do this 'gain mass' cycle. Doing all that cardio to 'strengthen your heart' on a low BMI will not strengthen it. But will put it at risk (see info and link in past posts). Those chest pains will start to come back. So for now your focus, as you are well aware, is to put on mass. Stick to it.


 I know alot of heavy exercise isn't good for me right now .. but I'm balancing it still. It seems to be working as I know for SURE tht if I attempted to do a cardio session like I did last week like 2 months ago I would of had HORRIBLE chest pains. But not ONCE did the SLIGHTEST pain come from my chest. So I was really excited about that. But I'm getting my heart checked out soon so we'll know for sure.
  Next week I'll be having 3 days rest  Mon / Wed / Sat 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are doing great. You have changed a LOT. It is great that you are working things out positively for yourself. Keep up the good work.. and oh ya.. keep it simple


 LOL thanks Adrian , looking back at the first couple fo pages from my journal I was such a preppy "fake happy" gay kid *sigh* not that I'm not anymore! ROFL but I'm not THAT bad anymore .. am I?


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How did you manage to do that? The Bar comes nowhere near your chin on DL's. Or did u mean *shin*?


 LOL yes I meant shin! I really need to slow down when I'm typing stuff / think more. I always have spelling mistakes or weird letter placements for weirds. Must be a hell of a time trying to decifer (sp?) what I'm trying to say


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

*Doctor Appointment*

Well instead of calling the doctors I just went to them LOL
  The results for my BMD scan were ... ify.
 My spine he said is in normal range he said (I beleive I heard him mutter 96%) but my hips ... my hips are 14.2% LOWER than what is considered average for someone my age. I asked him if I should be careful for weight training and he said that I should be fine. What he recommended was lots of calcium (started taking alot about 2 months ago , he said that wasn't be enough time to affect my results so keep at my level of calcium) and LOTS OF WALKING!  So the doc wants me to start walking alot more .. arg .. cardio (love the stuff but not good for me right now) so what do I do about that? he said next winter I'll take another test to see if I've improved.
 I've also scheduled and ECKG, urine test and blood work to be done. Blood work will test my CBC , liver fuction , Electrolytes , Ac sugar (12 HR fast) , BUN , CREAT .. LOL don't know what most of them are but anyways. Theres also a little box that can be checked to test my calcium levels .. I'm a little tempted to forge a checkmark and get them to check that out .. I also got my blood pressure done , he said it was perfect 120/170 if I rememeber correctly.

 Also asked to see a dermatologist about how my face goes BEET red whenever I get embarassed / sometimes when working out. I mean it's not jsut a little blush , BEET BEET red. But he said NOTHING can be done aboutt that , and its just my blood flow and blood going to my blood vessels *sigh*   Guess I gotta learn to live with it ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well I know for sure BulkMeUp would


  I wonder what that is supposed to mean?  ... are you talking about .. oh well.. never mind..  I know, I'm not exactly charming and polite and sensitive type


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Actually for soem reason it's the opposite for me .. I fine protein/ fats sit really well with me , it's carbs that "bloat" me for make me feel weird sometimes. And of course I love carbs so it dosen't work out for me


Yep. Carbs cause a bloat for me as well esp certain veggies.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

*March 28*

*Training - Cardio + Abs
**Cardio - 
*0-5 minutes warm up ~HR at 136-150
  5-20 minutes fartlek style , ~HR at 150-182
  20-25 minutes - cool down ~HR at 170-180

*Abs - 
*_Leg Raises on Parralel bars - _11 , 9 , 10 , 8
_Saxon bends -  _*12lbs* 20 , 20 , 16 , 14
_ball Pikes - _15 , 15 , 15 ,15
_hanging leg Raises - _6 , 5 , 4 , 3

  Good workout I was drenched by the end of it.
 As me and my mom were leaving my mom looked at all the people then saw this skinny blonde haired girl in like non -workout clothes (clothes I see her wear to school) doing like *20lbs* on the Lat Machine. She looked like she was attempting to do a wide grip Lat Pulldown but was using the movement for a narrow grip pulldown but with keeping an upright postion through out the movement. So my mom is staring at her and goes , look Tom thats the kind of stuff I want to do , I look back at her and said "Umm mom .. that girl isn't even doing a exercise" My mom was kinda dumbfounded and goes "O .. ok" and we leave. So I get in these big conversation about "tone" and how walking with *10lbs* DB in each hand are not gonna "tone" legs (that's what my mom has been doing) and just basically everything Emma explained to me.

  theres just so many things I see people at the gym doing wrong .. I want to say something but never have the balls.

 
*Diet -*

                            Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , CC , fishies , walnut butter , SF maple sryup
             Meal 2 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
                                                 Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
             Meal 4 - (pre workout) - 
  *post workout* whey, oats , skim milk , banana
                                  Meal 5 - rolled oats , banana , Egg whites , CC , walnut butter , lemon juice
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                  Macros for the day - 
                                     Calories - 2737
                                     Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                     Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                     Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,crystal light 
*Sleep - *7 hours
  BUSY day today .. didn't go to the gym until 7:30pm
  I had to work a 7 hour shift , doing *3* peoples job all at once (I had to be a cashier , I've NEVER been a cashier it was my first day! .. omg some of the screw ups I did.) , then get groceries , pack up for gym , come home make my protein pancake .. which I had to make twice as I forgot to put pam on the pan  then do TONS of homework.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I wonder what that is supposed to mean?  ... are you talking about .. oh well.. never mind..  I know, I'm not exactly charming and polite and sensitive type


 LOL no I didn't mean that  I just mean your crazy and wouldn't have a problem stabbing people with pointy objects LOL.
 I love you gutter minded ways anyways LOL , besides who honestly likes the "charming" , "polite" and "sensitive" type nowadays?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I thought Emma was Pro for some cardio .. with 2 sessions per week (one session to help stretch my legs) and yoga / stretching to help muscle recovery ..


 ok, maybe i got it wrong.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know alot of heavy exercise isn't good for me right now .. but I'm balancing it still. It seems to be working as I know for SURE tht if I attempted to do a cardio session like I did last week like 2 months ago I would of had HORRIBLE chest pains. But not ONCE did the SLIGHTEST pain come from my chest. So I was really excited about that. But I'm getting my heart checked out soon so we'll know for sure.





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Next week I'll be having 3 days rest  Mon / Wed / Sat


  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL thanks Adrian , looking back at the first couple fo pages from my journal I was such a preppy "fake happy" gay kid *sigh* not that I'm not anymore! ROFL but I'm not THAT bad anymore .. am I?


Yes Tom, you def are much better about working at yourself. I'm glad you dont say that 'But *I* dont want to be so big ... bla bla..' statement anymore. 

When you are at the gym, looking in the mirror and curling, and there is guy next to you who is a bit older than you but much bigger and curling much more, you are gonna be   and feel skinny. And you will want to get bigger so 'if he can do it why cant i' is what you will ask yourself.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. Carbs cause a bloat for me as well esp certain veggies.


 LOL broccoli and celery for me


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL no I didn't mean that  I just mean your crazy and wouldn't have a problem stabbing people with pointy objects LOL.





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I love you gutter minded ways anyways LOL , besides who honestly likes the "charming" , "polite" and "sensitive" type nowadays?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> theres just so many things I see people at the gym doing wrong .. I want to say something but never have the balls.


I dont bother.. if someone asks, then i will say something .. but i dont offer advice.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ok, maybe i got it wrong.


    Well probably not , espically condering how bad my memory is , but either way cardio won't be that intense anymore 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes Tom, you def are much better about working at yourself. I'm glad you dont say that 'But *I* dont want to be so big ... bla bla..' statement anymore.


 I'm starting to realize that becoming so big is really hard , so I"m not really caring at this point , I want to be Tiny , but hard and dense 
 But I want to add more size to my back (espically on my Lats) and my glutes and espically my arms as well. Leg Size is good .. just need to get rid of the fat around them , and chest .. well I'm not concered about that.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> When you are at the gym, looking in the mirror and curling, and there is guy next to you who is a bit older than you but much bigger and curling much more, you are gonna be  and feel skinny. And you will want to get bigger so 'if he can do it why cant i' is what you will ask yourself.


 ROFL trust me this has happened .. I feel small being at the gym and seeing some of the guys and having to go to their machines and adjust the weight from 150lbs to 80lbs .. but it just pisses me off liek you said and give me more willpower to push out those last reps


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont bother.. if someone asks, then i will say something .. but i dont offer advice.


 Ya ... I think thought If I become a PT later on in life (MUCH later as theres SOO much I need to learn) and if I see people doing that stuff I'll attempt to correct them. I'll feel like I have to or something


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well probably not , espically condering how bad my memory is , but either way cardio won't be that intense anymore


Thats good 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm starting to realize that becoming so big is really hard , so I"m not really caring at this point , I want to be Tiny , but hard and dense


Exactly! thats what i have been saying all along . Getting big dosent just happen. It takes a LOT of work. Even being smaller but dense is a lot of work. But i'm sure you can do it. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> But I want to add more size to my back (espically on my Lats) and my glutes and espically my arms as well. Leg Size is good .. just need to get rid of the fat around them , and chest .. well I'm not concered about that.


Dont worry about any little fat. It will go away when you dense up your muscles.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya ... I think thought If I become a PT later on in life (MUCH later as theres SOO much I need to learn) and if I see people doing that stuff I'll attempt to correct them. I'll feel like I have to or something


PT's in my gym dont stop to help, unless you are their client and have paid for a session during which they will do it. Most PT's i have noticed are more 'Personal Therapists' than Personal Trainers   They yak more about general shit  than make their clients work out. An acquaintance of mine was working with a PT for 1yr (i think once or twice a week). But he didnt even look like worked out!

OK, enough of spamming your journal for today


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont worry about any little fat. It will go away when you dense up your muscles.


 hopefully.
 What I hope will happen is that my legs will stay the same size (maybe get a little smaller) when I replace the fat with some muscle. Because My legs are starting just look big with no defintion when I'm standing normally , but if I squat or flex them you can really see there coming along. Yesterday I even noticed a muscle in my inner thigh that's never been there!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> PT's in my gym dont stop to help, unless you are their client and have paid for a session during which they will do it. Most PT's i have noticed are more 'Personal Therapists' than Personal Trainers  They yak more about general shit than make their clients work out. An acquaintance of mine was working with a PT for 1yr (i think once or twice a week). But he didnt even look like worked out!


 LOL that wouldn't be me , I'd be a damn slave driver - besides I'm not a very "social" person , only after I REALLY get to know someoen will I joke and carry on with them


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 30, 2005)

*March 29*

*Training - Chest / Tri
*_Cable Flys - __*10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x7 + 2 really slow reps , 1x2 +2 really slow reps , *10lbs* 1x5 + 3 3/4 really slow reps , 1x6 + 2 3/4 really slow reps
Incline Press -  _*70lbs* 1x13 not failure , machine was set up wrong , 1x10 1/4 hold *80lbs* 1x4 1/4 hold , 1x3 1/4
_Decline Flys -  _These were drop sets , failure would = form getting bad
 *15lbs* 1x5 DROP *10lbs* 1x14
 *15lbs* 1x3 1/4 DROP *10lbs* 1x10 1/2
 *15lbs* 1x2 1/4 DROP *10lbs* 1x10
_Cable Extensions - _*60lbs* 1x11 , 1x11 (This felt great in the lower abs as well)
_Pec Dec -  _*40lbs* failure = elbows came off the pads 1x6 3/4 , 1x5 3/4 
_Tricep cable extensions (not the ones in the lunge postion like i've been doing) -  _*40lbs* 1x forgot # of reps .. around 8ish
_Bench Dips not using the ball -  _1x7 1/2 , 1x7 1/4 , 1x5 1/2

 Did Cable extensions before Pec Dec because some girl was using it , and I did a set of Tricep Cable Extensions becuase these girls were using the benches.

 Great Workout Very sore.
 *Diet -*

                             Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *post workout* -  skim milk , oats , whey , banana
              Meal 2 - quick oats , banana , Egg whites , CC , olive oil , lemon juice
                                                  Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
              Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken , broccoli , fishies , walnuts
                                   Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fiber 1 , enitre batch of low carb gummi worms 
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                   Macros for the day - 
                                      Calories - 2787
                                      Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                      Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                      Protein - 234G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,crystal light 
*Sleep - *7 hours


 Fun day yesterday hung out with friends , forgot cardboard catches on fire in the oven  , didn't actually catch fire though we took it out in time , I'll tell the story if any1 wants to hear it.
 Gotta go because driver Ed gril in picking me up in 5 minutes , also Won't have to change the day I can go form my road test!  Called up and the days the I have to change because of the step classes I just moved from 4PM to 5PM, step ends at 4:40 so that means I'll have to REALLY hurry home


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 31, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> forgot cardboard catches on fire in the oven  , didn't actually catch fire though we took it out in time , I'll tell the story if any1 wants to hear it.


 i wouldnt mind. I'm sure it is hilarious... a few more of these stories and we will have to start calling you 'Mr.Bean'


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 31, 2005)

Argggg... So I miss reading your journal for a day and I come back to about 50 posts!! ALL WITH SPAM!!! 

You two are so annoying sometimes!! 

Is there anything I need to read/answer etc or is it all 'smut' and chit chat?!!  

LOL - I think you are going to have to make a summary post of the important stuff tom!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> i wouldnt mind. I'm sure it is hilarious... a few more of these stories and we will have to start calling you 'Mr.Bean'


 LOL .. well theres not really that much to Tell. What happened was Dan and Mike and I went out to Wal-mart , I got some crystal light and they got a HUGE tub of rolo ice-cream and a pizza , so we got back to my house and I was all excited and said "Ok I'm gonna cook the pizza for you guys!" (dosen't take much to excit me  ) so Dan and Mike went to do homework and I threw the pizza in the oven. Then Dan's Dad called saying he had to lave in 10 minutes , so I suggested we jsut take the pizza out since it had only been in there for 6 mins and that we just re-freeze it. So I took the pizz out and holded it while Dan wraped so Wrap stuff around it. Then he looks at it weird .. then at me and goes "Umm .. Tom you do realzie that the cardboard is STILL on this?!" so I said "Well ya .. I left it there so that it will cook better inside of the pizza" Then he hits me and says "What are you talking about , carbboard catches on fire!" I was like "O ... ya forgot about that.." I thought the carbboard was there to help the pizza cook properly , god I'm a moron LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Argggg... So I miss reading your journal for a day and I come back to about 50 posts!! ALL WITH SPAM!!!
> 
> You two are so annoying sometimes!!
> 
> ...


 LOL ya most of it is just spam 
 But the most important thing is this -



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well instead of calling the doctors I just went to them LOL
> The results for my BMD scan were ... ify.
> My spine he said is in normal range he said (I beleive I heard him mutter 96%) but my hips ... my hips are 14.2% LOWER than what is considered average for someone my age. I asked him if I should be careful for weight training and he said that I should be fine. What he recommended was lots of calcium (started taking alot about 2 months ago , he said that wasn't be enough time to affect my results so keep at my level of calcium) and LOTS OF WALKING!  So the doc wants me to start walking alot more .. arg .. cardio (love the stuff but not good for me right now) so what do I do about that? he said next winter I'll take another test to see if I've improved.
> I've also scheduled and ECKG, urine test and blood work to be done. Blood work will test my CBC , liver fuction , Electrolytes , Ac sugar (12 HR fast) , BUN , CREAT .. LOL don't know what most of them are but anyways. Theres also a little box that can be checked to test my calcium levels .. I'm a little tempted to forge a checkmark and get them to check that out .. I also got my blood pressure done , he said it was perfect 120/170 if I rememeber correctly.
> ...


 I go in for my EKG / blood test / urine test tomorrow morning. What do you think about the whole "more walking" thing? 
 Also BulkMeUp wanted to run my protein consumption by you and see if it might be too much and causing my bloating.
 But I payed really special attention to my stomach today , this is how it went -
 Woke up , drank shake was fine
 Got to gym started working out and drinking my water and I got the bloat from hell.
 Got home ate my pancake , bloating but not as bad as at the gym
 AT lunch at school got really bloated again.
 Got home and since then the bloat has been slowly going away.
 So I don't know .. it was the worse at the gym..


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2005)

*March 30*

*Training - Yoga
*
 *Diet -*

                               Meal 1 - skim milk , barley flakes , whey , CC , fishies , walnut butter 
                Meal 2 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
                                                    Meal 3 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
                Meal 4 - oats , skim milk , whey , banana
                                     Meal 5 -CC , lemon juice , oats , strawberries , banana , egg whites , olive oil, SF maple syrup
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1
  Meal 7 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


  Macros for the day -  ARound these , probably carbs / cals are higher becuase of strawberries / barley flakes
                                        Calories - 2737
                                        Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                        Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                        Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,crystal light 
*Sleep - *6.5 hours


 Did another drver's ED lesson , went well. Just need to practice my lane changes she said.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 31, 2005)

*March 31*

*Training - Legs + Abs
*_Leg Press - _*180lbs* 1x12 , *300lbs* 1x12 (high and wide) , 1x5 (double leg) , *230lbs* 1x8 (inner thigh) , *180lbs* 1x9R , 1x9L R = failr , L= Not fail
_"Hack" Squat -  _*190lbs* 1x12 , 1x12 (Head started to hurt / throb here) 1x12
_Reverse DB Lunges -  _*40lbs* 1x14 (felt like I could of done more reps , but was about to puke) , 1x14 , 1x10
_Lying Leg Curl -  _*40lbs* 1x9 1/2 (machine was set wrong) , 1x3 Stop , quicly re-set the machine 1x3 1/2 , 1x4 (crap set - my hammies were to sore)

_Calf Raises on "hack" Machine -  _1x20 1/2 , 1x19 1/2 , 1x 17 1/2
*Super Seted with 
*_Leg Raises on Parrelel bars -  _1x8 , 1x6 , 1x7 1/2

_Saxon Bends - _*12lbs* 1x20 , 1x17 (puke came up in my mouth UGH NASTY) , 1x15 

_Ball Pikes -  _1x18 , 1x8 *fell then quickly got back on , 10 , 1x14
*super seted with
*_Hanging Leg Raises -  _1x3 *quick rest* 2 , 1x3 *quick rest* 2 1/2 , 1x4 *quick rest* 1/2



 *Diet -*

                              Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
  *post workout* -  skim milk , oats , whey , banana
               Meal 2 - quick oats , banana , Egg whites , CC , olive oil , lemon juice
                                                   Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple
               Meal 4 - barley flakes  , chicken , broccoli , fishies , walnuts
                                    Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fiber 1 , 
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                    Macros for the day - 
                                       Calories - 2737
                                       Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                       Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                       Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,crystal light 
*Sleep - *6.5 hours


Good Workout.
 Fucked up day .. I've been so depressed .. too much shit.. I haven't felt this way in a while.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 1, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> "Well ya .. I left it there so that it will cook better inside of the pizza"
> ...
> I thought the carbboard was there to help the pizza cook properly


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ya most of it is just spam
> But the most important thing is this -
> 
> 
> ...



Woo hoo - that is great news about your spine being normal... That is one of the places you really have to be concerned about with all your weight training your spine takes a lot of load - and the last thing you would want is for it to be weak. 

Now, in terms of your hip, what type of calcium are you taking? If you can, go for a CALCIUM CITRATE and HYDROXYAPITATE mixture. It would be fine if it also had magnesium, zinc, vitamin D etc in it - but you want to make sure you are getting those specific types of calcium. The other types are so much less utilisable that they are nearly useless. 

Also - Your hips will 'repair' a lot slower than your spine... So they could actually be improving from what they were when you were really sick (due to your better diet and weight training), but they are not yet up to the level that your spine has improved to....  Now - You have your age on your side. At your age you can get it up to normal! It is just going to take a good diet and effective 'stress' loading. 

Weight training will probably do more for them than walking - but walking will help if you want to do it. I think that the level of cardio you are doing is fine (just like walking if you are doing things like the treadmil and step class). But if you wanted, you could swap one of your cardio sessions for 45 minutes walking and it would not do you any harm.... I am all for incidental exercise (as long as it is not hugely intense)- so if you add a little more walking then that should be ok - just make sure you eat enough to compensate for it.



> I've also scheduled and ECKG, urine test and blood work to be done. Blood work will test my CBC , liver fuction , Electrolytes , Ac sugar (12 HR fast) , BUN , CREAT .. LOL don't know what most of them are but anyways. Theres also a little box that can be checked to test my calcium levels .. I'm a little tempted to forge a checkmark and get them to check that out .. I also got my blood pressure done , he said it was perfect 120/170 if I rememeber correctly.


LOL - WOW!! Full medical check!  Ok -

The ECKG is good to get your heart checked... Because you have a history of heart trouble and because you have been getting chest pains this is probably a 'must do'. Especially if you are starting to do more intense cardio.

I think that base bloods would be fine to do:
*CBC* = complete blood count. This is to check things like red blood cell level (to look for anaemia), White blood cell level (to look for infection or deficiencies), platelet levels (to make sure you can clot blood correctly), haemoglobin levels (once again, for anaemia or iron deficiency) etc...

*Liver Function* = This will test how healthy your liver is... I would think that your liver should be normal...

*Electrolytes* = This will test things like your potassium, sodium, chloride etc... They are usually used to look for problems with your kidneys or hormones (things that control your body water like ADH - a hormone that stops you peeing) or to check your electolyte levels if you have tummy problems (a lot of vomiting or diarrhoea will cause your electrolytes to be disturbed).

*Ac Sugar* = Looking for diabetes

*BUN/Creatinine* = Blood urea nitrogen and creatinine - these are markers of kidney function and your hydration level. Probably not a bad idea in your case (high protein diet). I would probably expect urea to be a little high (and this is not really a problem - unless it is REALLY high AND your creatinine is high as well).


I am a little confused about the urine test?? What spurred you into requesting that?? And your Ca is not really that necessary (they would be concerned about this in things like parathyroid disease, kidney disease etc...). But hey - get them done if you want! 

I would imagine your BP would be 120/70 (not 120/170 - that would be VERY VERY concerning!! As the top number is when your heart PUMPS and the bottom number is when it is resting!! Therefore, the pressure in your vessels should be greater when it pumps!). Anyway - that is a great blood pressure too (spot on 'normal').



> Also asked to see a dermatologist about how my face goes BEET red whenever I get embarassed / sometimes when working out. I mean it's not jsut a little blush , BEET BEET red. But he said NOTHING can be done aboutt that , and its just my blood flow and blood going to my blood vessels *sigh*   Guess I gotta learn to live with it ..


Yeah - I go BEET red too (*sigh*) - you just have to get used to it. Sometimes you grow out of it.... Just wait to see...




> Also BulkMeUp wanted to run my protein consumption by you and see if it might be too much and causing my bloating.
> But I payed really special attention to my stomach today , this is how it went -
> Woke up , drank shake was fine
> Got to gym started working out and drinking my water and I got the bloat from hell.
> ...



?? Hmmm... Try decreasing the amount of water you drink at the gym and see if that helps.

Also - protein wise.... Well, lets say your BF% is about 15%. Then, your lean mass is ~117 pounds. So, you would be fine with about 180g of protein if you wanted to cut it back and see if that helped. 

At your weight, 210g would probably be the most you would be needing.

You could try something like:
180g protein (1.5 x LBM)
350g total carbs (3 x LBM)
70g fats (0.6 x LBM)
TOTAL ~ 2750 cals

To see if that helped... Or go for:
210g protein (1.5 x TOTAL BW)
320g total carbs (2.75 x LBM)
65g fats (0.55 x LBM)
TOTAL ~ 2705

Either way, I think that something between 180 to 200g protein, 320-350g carbs and 60-70g fats would be good.


Anyway - sorry to hear you had a sucky day.  I hope you are feeling a little better now. Enjoy your saturday treats! Eat lots of muffins for me!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo - that is great news about your spine being normal... That is one of the places you really have to be concerned about with all your weight training your spine takes a lot of load - and the last thing you would want is for it to be weak.
> 
> Now, in terms of your hip, what type of calcium are you taking? If you can, go for a CALCIUM CITRATE and HYDROXYAPITATE mixture. It would be fine if it also had magnesium, zinc, vitamin D etc in it - but you want to make sure you are getting those specific types of calcium. The other types are so much less utilisable that they are nearly useless.
> 
> ...


 Well right now my calcium is this 
 - 2-3 galss of extra calcium skim milk  ~ 40% in each 
 - About 1.5cups of CC ~ 17% in half a cup
 - multivitamin ~ 20% in that (but I'm sure that dosen't really count)
 ` Some Calcium Citrate (with vitamin D) spread along the day , usually in meals taht have no calcium rich foods.
 So the Doc said that level was fine , and by next year it should be better , so we'll do the follow up BMD.
 I might switch one of my cardio sessions for a walk here and there. But I think that probably actually walking in my everday life would be good too LOL consdering I literally NEVER walk anywhere , I ALWAYS take taxi's! I'm sure I can fit like 15 minutes walks in my day just by walking down to the gym instead of spending 4.25 for a taxi (and if need be I'll eat more to compensate )




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - WOW!! Full medical check!  Ok -
> 
> The ECKG is good to get your heart checked... Because you have a history of heart trouble and because you have been getting chest pains this is probably a 'must do'. Especially if you are starting to do more intense cardio.


 I got in done yesterday 
 I asked what the results were and said said she couldn't tell me .. but then she saw that I got a little depressed and said "Well I'll tell you this. Your sinus HR is at 73 , you have high voltage which is common in people. And your breathing patteren is pretty much equal , but usually in young people it's closer together or farther apart , but it don't matter. So basically there's nothing you have to worry about , let's just say it's better than what mine would be. Your Doc will have the FULL report a week from now."    So my heart's fine!!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I think that base bloods would be fine to do:
> *CBC* = complete blood count. This is to check things like red blood cell level (to look for anaemia), White blood cell level (to look for infection or deficiencies), platelet levels (to make sure you can clot blood correctly), haemoglobin levels (once again, for anaemia or iron deficiency) etc...
> 
> *Liver Function* = This will test how healthy your liver is... I would think that your liver should be normal...
> ...


 Thanks for clearing that up LOL all I knew about was the electrolytes!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am a little confused about the urine test?? What spurred you into requesting that?? And your Ca is not really that necessary (they would be concerned about this in things like parathyroid disease, kidney disease etc...). But hey - get them done if you want!


 ROFL we'll all I requested was EKG , blood work and Blood Pressure .. but he threw in the urine test on his own  meh



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would imagine your BP would be 120/70 (not 120/170 - that would be VERY VERY concerning!! As the top number is when your heart PUMPS and the bottom number is when it is resting!! Therefore, the pressure in your vessels should be greater when it pumps!). Anyway - that is a great blood pressure too (spot on 'normal').


 LOL ok , all I could rememeber was the first # being 120 then the second one having a 70 in it , so I figured it was 170




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - I go BEET red too (*sigh*) - you just have to get used to it. Sometimes you grow out of it.... Just wait to see...


  I hate when my face goes red   it's ALOT better than what I was when I was a child .. actually this year it's gotten really good (the best was last year .. but that was jsut because I was constintly pale) so hopefully I grow out of it!






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ?? Hmmm... Try decreasing the amount of water you drink at the gym and see if that helps.


 Ya , I'm gonna try drinking only 500ml instead of the 1L I've been drinking ... I think it's the fact that I'm drinking so much liquid in such a short perios I mean I wake up drink my shake then like 20 mins later I'm drinking a L of water then after that I drink another shake , then an hour later I eat a pancake.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Also - protein wise.... Well, lets say your BF% is about 15%. Then, your lean mass is ~117 pounds. So, you would be fine with about 180g of protein if you wanted to cut it back and see if that helped.
> 
> At your weight, 210g would probably be the most you would be needing.
> 
> ...


 Hmm okay ... What I'll do is decrease to about 195 - 200 , that way I can make sure I"m getting around 180 of Complete proteins and then all the extra from like oatmeal and crap. I'll increase the carbs slightly in my Pre workout shake and Post workout meal to compensate.
 But where should I get rid of that like 25G protein?? .. Ahh I'll just go through my meals one by one and level protein off.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - sorry to hear you had a sucky day.  I hope you are feeling a little better now. Enjoy your saturday treats! Eat lots of muffins for me!


 Hopefully Today makes up for it , okay I'll eat lots of muffins today , but it's you guys that'll hear my bitching of how I'm bloated to hell! LOL like you guys don't already!

 P.S. Thanks so much for clearing all that crap up for me


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2005)

*April 1*

*Training - Shoulder + Cardio
*_Arnold Press - _*15lbs* 1x12 ,  *25lbs* 1x8 1/2 UGH no extra reps from last week!  1x5 1/2 , 1x4 +1/2 of a good rep then th other other 1/2 was kinda bad form. (was able to increase reps for those last two sets slightly )
_Clean and Sweep -  _*55lbs* 1x10 1/2 or 11 1/2 , then I fell forward (lost count)  , 1x6 3/4 hold  , 1x7 1/2 
_Cable Delts -  _*10lbs* 1x15  , 1x7 1/4  ,  1x10 1/4  (long rest for that last set)

*Cardio - 10 minutes
*
 ~HR started at 150 and went up to  170-180 , thingy said I burned like 160 calories. So I took this session of cardio easy to make up for the others 

 Hmm .. good workout , got a good burn , but my strength was weird .. 
 = same # of reps from last week
= decrease in reps from last week
= increased reps from last week




 *Diet -*

                              Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
  *post workout* -  skim milk , oats , whey , banana
               Meal 2 - rolled , banana , Egg whites , CC , olive oil , lemon juice
 Meal 3 - rye bread , mustard , vinnegar , tuna , lettuce , fishies, apple, walnut butter
 Meal 4 - steel cut oats , tuna , romian lettuce , ultra low fat miricle whip , lemon juice , vinnegar , walnuts , fishies  I haven't had a salad in so long , it was so yummy!
                                    Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fiber 1 , 
                          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                    Macros for the day - 
                                       Calories - 2737
                                       Fat - 69G (9G sat)
                                       Carbs - 312G  (44G of fibre)
                                       Protein - 222G 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,crystal light (like 1/2 of a packet )
*Sleep -* 6 hours


   Hmm interesting day ..first when I drove me and my mom down to the gym and parked in the parking lot I ran the car into a stair thing , so that put a little dent in the car and now needs a paint job. Then about 3 hours later my mom and I got in a HUGE fight .. it lasted like an hour , it was just huge and so damn stupid , it was over that she had to drive me to the hospital when she wanted to go home and get her make-up / hair done so she can go out for coffee with her friend  MY doctor's appointments a little  more important than coffee .. *sigh*
 Then I had a driver'd Ed appointment , first time out of the Highway .. I have a prblem with speeding  I was going 150 at one point (speed limit is 110) then after we went back in town I was use to driving fast so I was going 70 when the speed limit is 50 .. then I also almost killed us twice. The first time there was this yeild sign I didn't see so I kept foing out , and I also didn't see a car coming really fast up , so the Girl screamed STOP! and slammed on the brake on her side just as the car passed us .. it was so close. Then another time she said to make a right lane change but I couldn't see where it was going .. and I thought it meant to go into a persons driveway (ROFL yes I now realize how stupid this was of me) that I was just about to pass , so I SLAMMED on the brakes and she said "Why'd you do that?" And I said "We'll I almost missed my turn into that persons driveway.." and she said "Okay 2 things , first , did you even check if there was a car behind us?!" I said "Ummm no..." and she said "Well if there was that would have killed us , secondly the right lane change DOES not mean to go into peoples driveways , unless of course you want to go and visit some random person's house" LOL we had a good laugh. God I'm gonna kill myself in a car


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 2, 2005)

*Weight / Measurments as of April 2*

*Weight* is 137.5lbs .. didn't gain anything this week 

*Measurments* -
_Forearms_  8.6 " ----> 8.6"
_Biceps_   11" -----> 11.2"
_Chest_   35.2" -----> 35.7"
_Waist_    28.3" -----> 27.7"
_Under Naval_ 31.2" -------> 30.2" 
_Thighs_   19.6" -----> 19.7 - 19.9" depending on how / where I measure 
_But _  34.5"-------> 34.6" 
_Calves_  forgot to measure last week ------> 12.5"


  Happy with these , except for but / thighs. I wish my but had of grown more , and legs stayed the same or lowered but meh  I am enjoying my new found strength my my legs though  so I guess I should except them to get larger *sigh*
  And I'm REALLY happy I lost an inch on ... "The bump  "
  Hmm I wonder how small my waist / bump will be when I get to a low bodyfat % as I'm at like 15-17% right now


 Pics aren't possible as my webcam is broke .... that's my friends for ya , throwing huge yellow balls around my room


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2005)

*April 2*

*Training - Off*

 But throughout the day I was walking for like 4 hours 
 2 and half earlier in the day , and an hour and a half at night


 *Diet -*

                               Meal 1 - (8:30am) 2 scoops of whey - frozen so it was like ice - cream , 4 fishies ~300 cals
                Meal 2 - (12:00pm) 1 cup of skim milk , 20g of barley flakes , 1 scoop of whey , 4 fishies ~300 cals
  Meal 3 - (3:00pm) 4 fishies
  Meal 4 - (4:00pm) 1 oatbran apple muffin , 1 chocolate chip cookie muffin at Tims  ~750 cals
                                     Meal 5 - (8:00pm) 4 fishies
 Meal 6 - (10:00pm) 1 fish n' chip platter (fries made into a poutine) , 1 bottle of diet pepsi at Deluxe ~ 800-900 cals
 Meal 7 - (3:00am - but theres only 4 hour diff from 10pm because time went ahead an hour at midnight) - 2 scoops of whey made into a pudding , 2.5 TBSP of almond butter , 1 TBSP of peanut butter ~ 600 cals

                       Estimated cals for the day
 ~2700 - 2800



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *4 cups of coffee with 50 ml of skim milk in each
*Sleep -* 9 hours


Hmmm ... I don't know.
 Was REALLY fun earlier in the day , me and Diane decided to start up our walks again as the weather is getting nice (every spring / summer night we go out for walks , just talking) so we went down to the new health mart that opened .. nothing there , except I got them to special order me some barley / rye flakes ... so *I CAN MAKE MY OWN MUESLI SOON!! *Then we went to tims and I ended up having two muffins (best thing I ate of the day) OMG SOOOOOO YUMMYYY the oatbran apple was so soft and the apple was melty .. MMM.
 But then at night ... ugh it got stupid. Me , Mike , Dan, Diane and Matt all decided to walk to a restaurant at 9pm , so after finally deciding to go to deluxe , I went to the washroom , came back and only Mike was at the counter , so I went up and order my food with him , went back to the table every one was sitting at and asked what every1 else got ... they said nothing.  So I was like okay ... so me and Mike's food finally comes and then as soon as we start eating Dan , Diane , and Matt decide to go outside and wait  So what exactly was the point of going to a restaurant?! What was the point of eating all that fucking greased up fish and fries and getting *EXTREMELY SICK AND BLOATED *when we coulda stayed home and I coulda ate some I would of ENJOYED. UGH. Piss me off. Anyways , so I'm in a pissy mood , we get back home and Guess what the first thing that happens. They want to order take-out.  like honest to god .. so there like Hey Tom want anythign , I look at them and Say "Umm no considering I just ate at deluxe" Then there like Well are you bloated to hell yet? So I say "No to hell , but I am bloated and sick" So they say "Well then eat some more , our goal isn't accomplished until your bloated to all hell" OMFG I just lost it at this point , I just wouldn't talk the entire night (just a little , when Dan and I was alone and he said "he worries about me sometimes" and wanted to know what was wrong .. ugh so I opened up to him a little .. about my family issues and shit as I'm depressed about alot of things at the moment) So I'm now questioning these "social" nights. Screw being so social , why put myself in pain and discomfort to please people? I think I'm jsut having these days as something for me. A day where I don't count macros , and eat some stuff I can't normally eat (like the chocolate pudding , or 3TBSP of butter at a time) and if I fell like also eating a muffin / pizza / donghuts then sure I'll eat those too, but I'm no longer going out of my way and trying to be "social". If I want that CC and they want to go out for fries instead , well I'm staying home and gonna have my CC (unless of course I want fries )


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2005)

*April 3*

*Training - Back / Bi
*_Seated cable Row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *90lbs* 1x12 +1 cheat , **100lbs** 1x4 + 1 cheat , 1x4 +1 cheat (rest for 2 mins)  1x6 + 1 cheat
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*70lbs* 1x13 +2 cheat , *80lbs* 1x7 + 2 cheats
_Narrow Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*90lbs* 1x9 + 1 cheat , 1x5 + 1 cheat held for 5 seconds , (rest 1 minute and 30 sec) 1x6 + 1 cheat
_deadlift (none to failure) -  _*95lbs* 1x12 , 1x15 (core started to hurt here .. well kinda) 1x10 (not failure but I was out of breath / sweating alot here) 1x12
_Hyperextensions -  _1x21 , 1x15 (with this set each rep was held for 3 seconds) , *10lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 1/2 (not using 10lbs here , but I was going REALLY SLOW)
_Barbell Curl -  _*50lbs* 1x 12 1/4 (2 min rest) , 1x6 1/4, 1x 3 1/4 , *45lbs* 1x 4 1/2
_Hammer Curls -  _*25lbs* 1x5 1/4 R , 1x4 1/4 L , *REST* 1x5 1/4R , 1x3 1/2L *REST* 1x2 1/2L


  Great Workout - I'm at the 100lbs mark for my row YAY! LOL I know still weak but ya know .. I'm also almost at 100 lbs for my narrow grip pulldowns  , who knows maybe next weeks as every week for my back workouts each exercise ahs been increasing in strength 


 *Diet -*

                               Meal 1 - skim milk , barley flakes , whey , fishies , CC , walnut butter
                Meal 2 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
  Meal 3 - (pre workout) - whey skim milk , banana , oats
 *post workout* whey skim milk , banana , oats
  Meal 4 (8:30pm) - oats , lemon juice , CC , egg whites , olvie oil , walnut butter , banana
                                     Meal 5 (10:00pm) - barley flakes , tuna , LOTS of lettuce , ultra low fat miricale whip , lemon juice , vinnegar , fishies, apple
                          Meal 6 (11:00pm) - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


                                     Macros for the day - 
                                        Calories - 2718
                                        Fat - 64G (8G sat)
                                        Carbs - 329G  (47G of fibre)
                                        Protein - 215G 

 Ugh .. so bloated ... just ate 4 meals and 2L of water all within  3 and a half hours...



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea ,lemon tea , .5 packet of crystal light
*Sleep -* 8 hours , 


lost an hour of sleep thanks to the damn time changes. Then had work all day , and gym.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 3, 2005)

*Questions ... Adrian , Emma ..*

I have 2 questions ..
 1st is about hyperextensions. How many reps should I be aiming for? Without weight I can do 21 , then with weight I can do around 8 - 15 ish depending on weight. But the problem is , is that I don't really feel it as much holding onto the weights. I find it hard to get the mind muscle connection down .. where as if I'm holding no weight I got M&M and I can really feel it in my lower back .. suggestions? ..

   2nd question is about calorie cycling/ spot gaining.
 I'm gonna aim for around 145lbs .. maybe 150 but not sure. But I was wondering if once I get to 140 if I can start to calorie cycle to add the last couple of pounds to specific areas. In regards to how I want me body ..
   ~I want a BIGGER back .. espically in the lats , want to add size to those.
   ~ Want to add size to my glutes
 ~ Legs .. ugh .. iffy on these. I don't want them bigger .. I'm fine with there size now , but perferably I'd like them a little smaller. Theres alot of fat there right now , so I don't know if when I do my recomp they'll get smaller or not , or just balance out with added muscle , but currently they jsut keep getting bigger and you can only see the defintion in them once I flex .. so standing normally (or just being in jeans) makes my legs jsut big from a front view , but then from a side view they look long / slim  it's weird .. my friend even aggreeded with me on this , we had a convo about it.
   ~ Chest .. hmmm well a little more size wouldn't hurt but I'm not concerned with it.
   ~Arms defintly need some more size , I was thinking around 13 inches or so??
   ~Shoulders .. a little more size on these as well.
 ~waist / bump , obvious what I want with those LOL ... my body holds all it's damn fat in my bump , then around my thighs .. espically my inner thighs  some in my waist , and then cause I have such wide hips I also got love handles that are pretty bad ... god I HATE my hips , it's gonna be nearly IMMPOSSIBLE to have a V-taper , I'm stuck with an hour-glass one ARG I want a V 

 So not exactly sure .. actually once I really think about it , probably the best thing to do would be stick out to 145 - 150 then when I do the re-comp worry about spot gaining .. but I'm just worried that I won't be able to add as much size as I want to my Back and glutes ...


 --EDIT--
 Forgot to mention that I'm also thinking about taking a glutamine suplement, I've been reading about it lately


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Weight* is 137.5lbs .. didn't gain anything this week
> 
> *Measurments* -
> _Forearms_  8.6 " ----> 8.6"
> ...


EXCELLENT! - biceps increased (which you wanted), waist and abdomen decreased (which you wanted) and you increased your butt a little too (0.1 of an inch is still something you goose - be happy with it!!).

I think that is all pretty impressive!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> but I'm no longer going out of my way and trying to be "social".


No. dont go out of your way to do that. Just take it as it comes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Great Workout - I'm at the 100lbs mark for my row YAY!


  You are gonna overtake me soon!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions ..
> 1st is about hyperextensions. How many reps should I be aiming for? Without weight I can do 21 , then with weight I can do around 8 - 15 ish depending on weight. But the problem is , is that I don't really feel it as much holding onto the weights. I find it hard to get the mind muscle connection down .. where as if I'm holding no weight I got M&M and I can really feel it in my lower back .. suggestions? ..


Start with the smallest weights in the gym (depending on how small they are, my gym has ones as low as 2lb db's or 5lb plates. I think they even hv 2lb plates, not sure). I see you tried it with 10lbs. See if there are smaller ones around. Try it with holding a small plate. Also when you do it with no weights, hold your arms in the position in which you would hold weights and imagine that you holding them. I dont know how you hold your arms, but maybe with weights you hold them differently and that could be throwing your concentration off??


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So not exactly sure .. actually once I really think about it , probably the best thing to do would be stick out to 145 - 150 then when I do the re-comp worry about spot gaining .. but I'm just worried that I won't be able to add as much size as I want to my Back and glutes ...


  Thats the best way. Focus on one thing for now. Building mass. You will rework your routine after a while and at that point you take a step back and look at points what you want to improve and build your routine around that. For now, just try to add mass and get to 150. Then do the recomp and see how you feel after that. Then rework your routine to suit your revised goal.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> --EDIT--
> Forgot to mention that I'm also thinking about taking a glutamine suplement, I've been reading about it lately


It is recommended. But check your whey. Depending on the brand, it may contain some glut. So if your daily intake of whey includes a decent amount of glut, then maybe you dont have to bother. Besides it not a cheap supp. Maybe Emma could give you a better answer for this.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 4, 2005)

*glutamine*

I've taken it for the past 2 months. In the morning, and after every workout. It helped put on 2 lbs of LBM...I used optimum nutrition's glutamine. HIGHLY RECCOMENDED. Excellent for muscle recovery and adding lbm


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are gonna overtake me soon!


 LOL doubtful , I'm just REALLY enjoying my strength increases, it seems every week now my lifts are increasing in weights not jsut reps. Espically my legs , like a couple of weeks ago it was HELL to use that "hack squat" machine doing 110lbs , now I'm up to 190lbs  Same with one leg Leg Press , I was finding it REALLY hard to do 110lbs on that but now I'm up to 180


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Start with the smallest weights in the gym (depending on how small they are, my gym has ones as low as 2lb db's or 5lb plates. I think they even hv 2lb plates, not sure). I see you tried it with 10lbs. See if there are smaller ones around. Try it with holding a small plate. Also when you do it with no weights, hold your arms in the position in which you would hold weights and imagine that you holding them. I dont know how you hold your arms, but maybe with weights you hold them differently and that could be throwing your concentration off??


 Well i just started holding my hands like I would when holding a weight, before I was putting the folded across the back of my head , but the smallest weight is a 5lb. I'll give that a try , I'm just worried about doing too many reps , as before when I was doing that crap ass routine and doing 20+ reps for rep range I remeber Emma saying that it's not going stimulate hypertrophy but rather Atrophy  so I'm scared I might be doing that .. but maybe becasue it's a BW exercise it's different ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats the best way. Focus on one thing for now. Building mass. You will rework your routine after a while and at that point you take a step back and look at points what you want to improve and build your routine around that. For now, just try to add mass and get to 150. Then do the recomp and see how you feel after that. Then rework your routine to suit your revised goal.


 Ok .. I'll worry about spot gain once I hit 145 - 150 ... I just hope I have enough to work with though at that point , as I need ALOT more mass in my back (espically lats), as I want to atleast attempt for a V - taper , my love handles are just so damn big  and I need ALOT more mass in my glutes.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is recommended. But check your whey. Depending on the brand, it may contain some glut. So if your daily intake of whey includes a decent amount of glut, then maybe you dont have to bother. Besides it not a cheap supp. Maybe Emma could give you a better answer for this.


 I checked my whey ... glutamine isn't even there slightly .. *sigh*
 I checked it out .. ugh The one I saw at our gym was $50.00!!  if I do buy it it'll have to be used sparingly ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I've taken it for the past 2 months. In the morning, and after every workout. It helped put on 2 lbs of LBM...I used optimum nutrition's glutamine. HIGHLY RECCOMENDED. Excellent for muscle recovery and adding lbm


 Ya .. I defintly want to give the stuff a try .. I think it'd help me greatly , might even counter act the fact I always get like 6-7hours sleep a night, but so expensive 

 P.S. Will reply to PM tomorrow night , promise, if I don't send me another screaming and bitching LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 4, 2005)

*April 4*

*Training - Core

   Saxon Bends - **12lbs* 1x20 , 1x14 (started to go farther to the side) , 1x10
*Hanging Leg Raises* - 3x 5 1/2
*Ball Pikes - *1x19 1/2 , 1x 19 , 1x16
*Leg Raises on Parrel Bars - *3x9
*Hanging Leg Raises - *1x5 1/2 , 1x6  , 1x 5 1/2 , 1x 2 1/2 

   Had to stop myself from doing too much .. I actuall worked up a sweat doing this 



 *Diet -*

                                  Meal 1 - (7:30am) skim milk , oat flakes , barley flakes , whey , fishies
               (8:30am) CC , walnut butter
                   Meal 2 - oat flakes , barley flakes , apple , fishies , tuna , vinnegar
     Meal 3 - whey , skim milk , banana , oats
     Meal 4 - rolled oats , egg whites , SF maple syrup , CC , lemon juice, walnut butter , olive oil
                                        Meal 5 - whey , skim milk , banana , oats
 Meal 6 - CC, walnut butter , fibre 1, little bit of broccoli ....
    Meal 7 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1

  Macros ~
   Calories ~ 2876
   Fat ~ 69G (9g sat)
   Carbs ~ 350G (50G fibre)
   Protein ~ 220G

 Ate some more carbies today to prep for tomorrow ... chest / tri in the morning then a step class (or cardio if it's not intense) in the afternoon .. gonne be hell 

 And yes I know ... *I need more veggies!!  *I jsut completely forgot about them today because I've been running around none stop.



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 1/2 a packet of crystal light
*Sleep -*8 hours 

 BUSY day today. Had to miss school in the afternoon to get my hair colored , decided to go for more blonde than usual , turned out really good. Then I had to run around town with wet hair and with in 15mins I had to go to Motor Canada to buy my road test receipt , get home , make my protein pancake , eat it , make my shake and get my water bottle becasue I had a driver's ED appointment. ALMOST made it in time .. had to make the girl wait 5 mins on me . Umm then I got droped off at gym , then went straight to grocery store and guess what?! *The store now has Strawberries!!!! YUMMY YUMMY STRAWBERRIES!! *So I'll be mixing banana / strawberries for Pre Workout , Banana Post workout , then Strawberries for Post Post workout shake meal. 
   Then I had to come home get everything packed away , then spend an hour making walnut butter  (every minutes worth it). And Dan was over the whole time LOL, he just comes over ot my house now when I'm not home and plays on my comp and talks to Mike on the phone waiting for me to get home. Then he'll help do the dishies / put away stuff , makes my life a little easier.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions ..
> 1st is about hyperextensions. How many reps should I be aiming for? Without weight I can do 21 , then with weight I can do around 8 - 15 ish depending on weight. But the problem is , is that I don't really feel it as much holding onto the weights. I find it hard to get the mind muscle connection down .. where as if I'm holding no weight I got M&M and I can really feel it in my lower back .. suggestions? ..


Hmmmm... 

Well - you could start with a very LIGHT weight and really focus on your mm connection... or do not use weights but focus on the movement and add variations (eg: slow the movement down, add partials etc)...

Or.... You could try reverse hypers instead 



> 2nd question is about calorie cycling/ spot gaining.
> I'm gonna aim for around 145lbs .. maybe 150 but not sure. But I was wondering if once I get to 140 if I can start to calorie cycle to add the last couple of pounds to specific areas. In regards to how I want me body ..


I would suggest you got to 145-150 FIRST and then sat there and modified your training (different splits and training techniques) in addition to possible cycling (higher calorie/carb on days you want the most gains on, lower on the days you want the least)... But GET THERE FIRST!!!



> ~I want a BIGGER back .. espically in the lats , want to add size to those.
> ~ Want to add size to my glutes
> ~ Legs .. ugh .. iffy on these. I don't want them bigger .. I'm fine with there size now , but perferably I'd like them a little smaller. Theres alot of fat there right now , so I don't know if when I do my recomp they'll get smaller or not , or just balance out with added muscle , but currently they jsut keep getting bigger and you can only see the defintion in them once I flex .. so standing normally (or just being in jeans) makes my legs jsut big from a front view , but then from a side view they look long / slim  it's weird .. my friend even aggreeded with me on this , we had a convo about it.
> ~ Chest .. hmmm well a little more size wouldn't hurt but I'm not concerned with it.
> ...


I would not suggest you get too caught up in specifics just yet. Focus on gaining overall size and then try to tweak things later (and you CAN do this!  ).

But, if you do not what something to grow, just don't offer it any specific OVER-STIMULATION!  eg: if you are happy with the size of your legs, then don't increase the weights you are using. No stimulus = no reason for your legs to adapt and no reason for them to grow. So just continue to use the same weight for your leg exercises.

Only problem with this is that you will end up compromising your glute growth (lots of glute exercises will include legs). Which is why you should focus on that stuff later.



> --EDIT--
> Forgot to mention that I'm also thinking about taking a glutamine suplement, I've been reading about it lately


Waste of time for most people (esp. if healthy and 'bulking'). It is basically useless so I don't recommend it at all (unless you like wasting money)..... 

See, most of the glutamine you take is taken up in the lining of your intestines (intestinal mucosa) and converted to other things before it even reaches your blood. So in order to get any substantial levels into your body you need to take HUGE doses... This is less so if you specifically take good doses of pure l-glutamine (>10g per serve), but up to 75% can still be removed....

Also - you turn over the glutamine in your blood REALLY rapidly!! Which means if you want those levels in your body for any time then you have to take those doses every few hours!

The only time I suggest people really think about taking it is if they are on an extremely hypocalorific diet and under immense stress in terms of your immunity or training.... 

But - if you want to take it then I would suggest you take it pre and post-workout, about 5-10g each serve. This will be the most useful times for it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL doubtful , I'm just REALLY enjoying my strength increases, it seems every week now my lifts are increasing in weights not jsut reps. Espically my legs , like a couple of weeks ago it was HELL to use that "hack squat" machine doing 110lbs , now I'm up to 190lbs  Same with one leg Leg Press , I was finding it REALLY hard to do 110lbs on that but now I'm up to 180


  Yea, feel great when you look back and remember how much you struggled with lower weights earlier, dosent it? 

Just keep churning out those extra reps and hike up the weight when you feel you can handle them with decent reps.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. I defintly want to give the stuff a try .. I think it'd help me greatly , might even counter act the fact I always get like 6-7hours sleep a night, but so expensive


Yea, it is expensive. Taking it sparingly everyday will not be of much use. You could do it only in your pwo shake instead of everyday, if you want. 

Also i dont think taking glut will compensate for recovery due to inadequate rest. Just gotta figure out your day and plan for it and try stick to the plan.    *remember, muscles grow when you rest/sleep!!*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yea, it is expensive. Taking it sparingly everyday will not be of much use. You could do it only in your pwo shake instead of everyday, if you want.
> 
> Also i dont think taking glut will compensate for recovery due to inadequate rest. Just gotta figure out your day and plan for it and try stick to the plan.    *remember, muscles grow when you rest/sleep!!*


P'ah - don't encourage him to waste his money!!  

You don't need it tom, I'm serious - it is not worth it if you are eating enough and if you are eating a well balanced diet!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 5, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> P'ah - don't encourage him to waste his money!!


That wasnt my intention   But i agree with you, it is not as 'required' as all the hype seems to suggest, given a good balanced diet.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thanks for the help guys

 Hmm for my hypers I'll try them really really slow .. see if that helps .. using the 5lb weight as well. I'll experiment. Might try the reverse if they still no doing anything.

 I"ll get to 145-150 before worrying about specifics , and if my legs grow to large for me I can always reduce size in them as well.

 And I won't use the glutamine then  thanks for the info Emma , from what I was reading it was like "the miracle supplement".


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2005)

*April 5*

*Training - Am - Chest / Pm - Cardio
*_Cable Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x9 +1 really slow rep , 1x3 +2 really slow reps *10lbs* 1x9 , 1x7 3/4
_Incline Press -  _*70lbs* 1x13 1/4 hold , *80lbs* 1x8 , ***Realized machine wasn't set EXACTLY right , so I re-adjusted it*** *80lbs* 1x3 +1 slow rep , *70lbs* 1x5 1/4
_Decline Flys_ - drop sets
    *15lbs* 1x6 1/4 DROP *12lbs* 1x 6 1/4
    *15lbs* 1x4 1/4 DROP *12lbs* 1x 6 1/4
    *12lbs* 1x 6 1/4 - normal set

_Pec Dec - _*40lbs* 1x4 , *30lbs* 1x11 + 1 arm fell of , 1x12 + 1 arm fell off  arg I can't get this machine right my elbows always fall off!
*Super seted with *(becuase time was running out)
_Cable extensions -  _*70lbs* 1x5 , *60lbs* 1x14

_Bench Dips -  _1x9 , 1x8 , 1x 6 1/2

    Umm good workout , just that damn pec dec 

*Cardio - 40 minutes *(actually 55minutes if you include the 15 minute SPEED walk to the gym)
 30 minutes of switching between 1 minute of speed walking at 5MPH at a 2% grade , with 1 minute of running at 7.5MPH at a 7% grade (3 times I ran at 9MPH with the same grade , and once at 10MPH at the same grade) then a 10 minute cool down going at 7% grade and 6MPH

 OMG this was death!! I was sweating so much , I had to go to the washroom and take some paper towel and kinda dry my hair , it was so gross! My legs were burning (probably will have sore knees tomorrow) , and on the way home I actually threw up a little bit of my banana from my PWO shake 
  Yes I realized I went _*really*_ overkill here ... but I was so pissed because the step classes won't start till next week as the girl is sick UGH!



 *Diet -*

                                      Meal 1 -  whey , skim milk , banana , oats, strawberries 
    *post workout* whey , skim milk , banana , oats
    Meal 2 - rolled oats , egg whites , SF maple syrup , CC , lemon juice, walnut butter , olive oil, strawberries
         Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , fishies , oat flakes , barley flakes , apple , walnut butter
         Meal 4 - (pre workout) whey, skim milk , oats
    *Post workout* whey , skim milk , banana , oats
                                            Meal 5 - CC walnut butter , fibre 1
 Meal 6 - CC, walnuts , fibre 1 , fishies


      Macros ~
       Calories ~ 3263
       Fat ~ 75G (11g sat)
       Carbs ~ 389G (52G fibre)
       Protein ~ 271G  wow .. didn't realize it would be that much .. but like alot of this is incomplete .. ugh  can't do anything now.

    Thought it would have been like 400+carbs ..

    Omg today after my cardio I've been *starving!* .. And I also got a few headaches  probably shoulda drank more water ..


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep -*7 hours

   Busy day with the gym , pissed about step classes 
    Also I'm gonna start taking strawberries in PWO shake as well.
    Umm went and saw sin city with my friends ... wow ... *WORST MOVIE I'VE EVER SEEN! *I've never walked out on a movie in my life , but I couldn't bare it anymore .. such a bad movie! So me and my friend that wanted to leave as well just walked home.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I won't use the glutamine then  thanks for the info Emma , from what I was reading it was like "the miracle supplement".



Ouch...I got rejected...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I won't use the glutamine then  thanks for the info Emma , from what I was reading it was like "the miracle supplement".


Thats the way it is hyped on BB sites/mags


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _Pec Dec - _*40lbs* 1x4 , *30lbs* 1x11 + 1 arm fell of , 1x12 + 1 arm fell off  arg I can't get this machine right my elbows always fall off!


How come your elbows fall off the pec dec?? 
http://www.dynabody.com/eqnew/pecdec.htm


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How come your elbows fall off the pec dec??
> http://www.dynabody.com/eqnew/pecdec.htm


I know!!! Tom seems to have a condition where his body parts just 'fall off' equipment whilst working out!!! It is like his body goes 'limp' and flops all over the place without any control!  

I don't understand it either!??


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Ouch...I got rejected...


 lol no Jaim .. Emma just explained that I don't really need it as long as I"m following a healthy diet .. besides it's soo expensive! I just thought it was something to look into


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2005)

As for the Pec Dec LOL ya I guess I should explain it a little better.

 Ok I get half way through the movement then my elbows will come off the padding and point outwards so I'm actually pushing with only my forearm / wrist. I have no idea why this keeps happening ...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2005)

*April 6*

*Training - Umm ... it SHOULD of been a yoga class ...
*But I had SOOO much to do today , so instead it was really a 2 and a half hour walk .. I could of done both (yoga at home) but I figured the walking was more than enough ..



 *Diet -*

                                       Meal 1 - (7:30am) skim milk , whey , oat flakes , barley flakes , fishies
 (8:30am) CC , walnut butter
      Meal 2 - Chicken , lettuce , barley flakes , oat flakes , fishies , apple
          Meal 3 - whey , skim milk , oats , walnut butter 
          Meal 4 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
                                             Meal 5 - whey , skim milk , oats , strawberries
 Meal 6 - CC, oats , lemon juice , SF maple syrup , strawberries , egg whites , olive oil
 Meal 7 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1


       Macros ~
        Calories ~ 2749
        Fat ~ 75G (9g sat)
        Carbs ~ 287G (44G fibre)
        Protein ~ 235G 

 Yes ... I realize that my carbs are low. This wasn't intentional Today because my day was so busy I just made my meals as I went according to what I was doing around the meals , I winged it. I've been doing this alot lately  I'm not really following a specific meal plan anymore .. which I need to start up again and re-evaluate to lower my protein .. *sigh* sorry guys, messed up today.


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep -*7 hours

Busy day .. EVERYONE in my Comm class makes fun of me for being stupid  I literally have everyone else doing my projects because I don't know what I'm doing .. it's so funny. The teacher goes "My god Tom do you do anything?" It's hillarious we all get a kick out of it. I'm too blonde for ym own good.
 Umm Then afterschool I had to stay at school and do a math test / get help , then I had to go to the store to get milk / egg whites / exfolaent stuff (I have these weird bumps on my arms , back and legs  ) and SF maple syrup. Then I had to come home AND REALLY STUDY for my science test tomorrow. The teacher gave us a Pre - test today so we'll know what we really need to study. Guess what I got on the test? 2 out of 40. And those 2 questions I got right were pure luck because they didn't follow the original rules ..ugh .. anyways. Fun day .. was humped alot / squeezed / mooned / stuck up the ass with branches / had shampoo shot out at me


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay ... after ALOT of thought ..I've decided to stop lifting so intensly with my legs .. there getting to big for me. I'll really know how dense they are after I can get rid of the fat there .. I jsut hope doing this dosen't screw me up and I lsoe all that fat on my thighs and realzie there's not as much muscle there as I thought ..
 I just don't want my glute growth to be compromised ... so this what I"ll be doing. I'll keep uping the reps for everything , but by only 1 or 2 each week (normally I can pull out like 5 extra or up the weight anyways ..) EXCEPT for split squats (I'm starting those up again) as I found those are the exercise that hit my glutes the most - I'll increase poundage as much as I can each week. I mean the first month I was doing them and almost gained an inch on my but , but this month I stoped and gained .1 of an inch. I also might do Glute-Ham Raises .. Hopefully this works. Does it sound alright?

    O ya P.S. You guys might be getting pics this Sat.
 Diane's dad has a digi cam and she said I can take pics with it , but it'd have to be at her house .. so it all comes down to if I'm chicken shit to take my shirt off of infront of Diane .. which I'll probably do .. ugh it's gonna be hard (Might also include a face pic for ya Jaim LOL  )

   O ya and me and Diane are gonna be taking up belly dancing , how hot is that ROFL!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> As for the Pec Dec LOL ya I guess I should explain it a little better.
> 
> Ok I get half way through the movement then my elbows will come off the padding and point outwards so I'm actually pushing with only my forearm / wrist. I have no idea why this keeps happening ...


May be when you push forward, you lean forward? that could explain your elbows moving forward as well. Try and keep your back against the back pad for the entire range of motion.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> May be when you push forward, you lean forward? that could explain your elbows moving forward as well. Try and keep your back against the back pad for the entire range of motion.


 Hmm .. that could be the problem .. I'll see if thats what I do next time.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2005)

FINALLY found a pic of the "hack squat machine" it's actually called the "Squat mahcine"

http://www.muellercenter.rpi.edu/Equipment/Jamn/Jamn-squat-machine.jpg


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> FINALLY found a pic of the "hack squat machine" it's actually called the "Squat mahcine"
> 
> http://www.muellercenter.rpi.edu/Equipment/Jamn/Jamn-squat-machine.jpg


 no wonder I had no idea how you were doing some of those exercises on your 'hack machine'!!! 

This is a hack

Or this:
here

Or this:
here


 It all makes sense now!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> no wonder I had no idea how you were doing some of those exercises on your 'hack machine'!!!
> 
> This is a hack
> 
> ...


 Well the trainers at the gym call it "The Hack Squat" I knew that it wasn't a hack machine .. but I didn't call them out on it cause I didn't know the actual name of the macine. But today while using it I got a brilliant idea (SHOCKED THE HELL outta me LOL) look at the brand name , then search them up and their machines. Worked like a charm.

 But is this a good machine to use? It always makes me want to die , my head always throbs / I want to puke


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 7, 2005)

*April 7*

*Training - Legs + 1 ab exercise .. didn't have time for a full routine , I'll do it tomrrow

*_Leg Press - _*180lbs* 1x12 , *300lbs* 1x12 (high and wide) , 1x3 (double) *270lbs* 1x8 (double) *230lbs* 1x6 (inner thigh .. went REALLY REALLY wide) , 1x10 (inner - wasn't as wide) *180lbs* 1x12R , 1x12L (Split)
_Squat Machine -  _*200lbs* 1x12  , 1x6 (stomach started hurtin) , 1x9 (gonna puke / head THROBBING)
_Split Squats -  _*95lbs* 1x8R , 1x8L , 1x8R , 1x8L *REST* 1x7L (my right leg started to shake uncontroably here ) , 1x7R , 1x6L , 1x6R
_ Glute-Ham Raises - _1x5 1/2 , 1x3 1/2 , 1x2 1/2 <------ I suck at these 

_Calf Raises On Squat machine using board -  _1x21 , 1x19 , 1x18
*Superseted *
_Leg Raises on Parrele Bars -  _1x9 , 1x8 , 1x9

  Good workout , lots of sweat and I'm sore. I tried to not go as "intense" I went a little lower on some sets ...


 *Diet -*

                                         Meal 1 - skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
  *Post Workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
         Meal 2 - CC, oats , lemon juice , SF maple syrup , strawberries , egg whites , olive oil, banana (forgot walnut butter )
            Meal 3 - oat flakes , barley flakes , apple , fishies , tuna , lettuce
            Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken , broccoli , fishies , walnuts
                                               Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
 Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , walnut butter , fibre 1 (I know lots of fat here ..)



         Macros ~
          Calories ~ 2714
          Fat ~ 68G (8g sat)
          Carbs ~ 295G (46G fibre)
          Protein ~ 233G 

  ARG messed up again!!! 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep - *7 hours

  Tiring day. Didn't have time to do ab workout. Scinence test went well .. I think . had a driver's ed appointment , I had to do the whole avoiding the pylon thing , it was fun. And OMFG my dad won't stop talking about how I need a girlfriend to have fun and crap .. it's anoyying the hell out of me , I've told him at LEAST 10 times that I don't want one , but he keeps going on and on and on .. I jsut go fed up and walked away. I was so pissed off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> FINALLY found a pic of the "hack squat machine" it's actually called the "Squat mahcine"
> 
> http://www.muellercenter.rpi.edu/Equipment/Jamn/Jamn-squat-machine.jpg


    I have no idea what that machine is/does. My gym dosent have it. The ones Emma pointed out are the hack squat machine and my gym has one of those.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I have no idea what that machine is/does. My gym dosent have it. The ones Emma pointed out are the hack squat machine and my gym has one of those.


 lol ya I've never read about this machine here .. anyways it's called the squat machine.

 You see those two huge balck pads? Well you put those on your shoulders , unlock the saftey and then just do a regular squat going down ... it basically just like doing a squat but without the BB.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2005)

*Almost got expelled from school today ...*

Yup. Got called down and he was fgoing on about my attendance and how I've missed over 15 days in two of my subjects so he could expell me right then and there. Asking me why I'm always late  / not there etc. It's FUCKING retarded. I missed MORE classes last term and this was NEVER an issue , my friends miss more school then me and they just skip. Ugh .. he apparently jsut does this to random people .. didn't get the luck of the draw I guess. My mom's going in on Mon. morning to yell at them all. They didn't even call my parents telling them I might be expelled .. ugh it was so messed up.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2005)

*April 8*

*Training -Shoulders + ABs + cardio
*_Arnold Press -  _*15lbs* 1x12, *25lbs* 1x9 3/4 , 1x5 1/2 (got a headache here) 1x4 3/4
_Clean and Sweep -  _*55lbs* 1x13 1/2 , 1x7 1/2 (felt like puking a little) , 1x2 *droped bar for a second to scratch my nose*  + 6 1/2
_Cable Delts  _ - *13lbs* 1x17 , 1x10 1/2 , 1x7 3/4 - Strength REALLY REALLY increased on these.

 My ab routine was performed like a circuit , doign 1 set of one exercise then immidently going to the next exercise for one set etc. It was a crap one though .. my arms were so tired I couldn't hold myself for some of them.
_Hanging Leg Raise -  _1x5 3/4 , 1x4 , 1x4 3/4 , 1x3 (horrible form)
_Saxon Bends -  _*10lbs* 1x12 , *8lbs* 1x14 (was gonna puke here) 1x1x12
_Ball Pikes -  _1x12 , 1x14 (went to fast on some of the reps) 1x9 (horrible form didn't stick my but out enough)

_Cardio on Steper -  _15 minutes - HR ~ 150 - 175 (didn't get to 180 today ) , 5 minute cool down ~ HR - 155 - 160
  GREAT workout , sore as hell. (except abs  ) and the cardio killed me , espically with my legs being SO SORE! omg  I thought they were gonna fall off doing that cardio. They've never been this sore. It hurts my ass just to sit down.Ahh how I LOVE split squats / glut ham raises 
*Diet -*

                                           Meal 1 - skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
    *Post Workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
  Meal 2 - CC, oats , lemon juice , SF maple syrup , strawberries , egg whites , olive oil, banana (forgot walnut butter )
              Meal 3 - oat flakes , barley flakes , apple , fishies , tuna , lettuce
              Meal 4 - steel cut oats , chicken , broccoli , fishies , walnuts
                                                 Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
 Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , walnut butter , fibre 1 (I know lots of fat here but I just realized I forgot the walnut butter..)



           Macros ~
            Calories ~ 2714
            Fat ~ 68G (8g sat)
            Carbs ~ 295G (46G fibre)
            Protein ~ 233G 

 OMFG I didn't get a chance to re-organize my diet , with me almost being expelled and all. And I also mad ethe EXACT same mistake today , forgot walnut butter from meal 2 and just realized it now while doing this up. 



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , 
*Sleep - *7 hours

 Ugh crap day. Soooo tired. Gonna have fun tomorrow , or I'll fucking shoot myself


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 8, 2005)

Piccies / weight tomorrow. 
 Might have to take pics myself though with the dig camera ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 8, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup. Got called down and he was fgoing on about my attendance and how I've missed over 15 days in two of my subjects so he could expell me right then and there. Asking me why I'm always late  / not there etc. It's FUCKING retarded. I missed MORE classes last term and this was NEVER an issue , my friends miss more school then me and they just skip. Ugh .. he apparently jsut does this to random people .. didn't get the luck of the draw I guess. My mom's going in on Mon. morning to yell at them all. They didn't even call my parents telling them I might be expelled .. ugh it was so messed up.


 It is NOT retarded and they have every right to get annoyed at you. DO NOT skip class!! I am serious - it is STUPID... And 15 days!! Sheesh - what are you doing??!! I missed a total of 21 days MY ENTIRE 13 yrs at school (kindergarten through to yr 12)... 

School is GOOD for you - and you should be smart enough to realise that! God - you are trying to set yourself up for your life in terms of your knowledge base. You are at an age where you should be concentrating on your studies!!! You are preparing for your up-coming college years and unless you but the hard yards in you are not going to be getting where you want to go in life.

You may not like it now (I actually enjoyed school... Yes, I am a nerd and I fully admit it, but learning about stuff is actually very cool)... but you will THANK yourself later for making the effort. It is a GOOD thing to make yourself go too because it is going to get you ready for later when you "grow up" and have to go out into the real world of work - there will be days when you will feel like not going to work but you are going to have to go regardless... 

It is good to have self-discipline as this will carry over into other areas of your life and you definitely need to reconsider your priorities in terms of these things....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 8, 2005)

Tom - something has been concerning me your workouts too - you always 'feel like puking' and you always get light headed or get headaches and things like that.... 

You really should not be feeling like that. Sure, after a REALLY REALLY intense set (so, squats where you max out) - you can get that sick feeling and feel like passing out... But it should not be happening all the time and it certainly should not be happening when you are not doing that type of intense workout.

Are you breathing correctly? What about form - are you making sure your form is always correct? Are you forcing yourself to use weights that you are not ready for? Did the trainer comment on any of these things when you saw her a few weeks ago?



> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
> *Post Workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana , strawberries
> Meal 2 - CC, oats , lemon juice , SF maple syrup , strawberries , egg whites , olive oil, banana (forgot walnut butter )
> ...


Tom - just cause you are actually giving this 'bulking' thing a good go, if you give me the measurements you are currently using for your meals + you give me an idea of the types of things you need/want or would be willing to eat, then I can re-work it for you to fit the new ratio... 



ps: Hope you do enjoy tomorrow - and piccies would be good too! YAY!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 9, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It is NOT retarded and they have every right to get annoyed at you. DO NOT skip class!! I am serious - it is STUPID...


Bump on this. This is something we discussed a few times already. You must focus on your studies. I know you said that you are doing well. But if attendance is going to be an issue, then you need to work at that as well.

Soon you will be going to university (as you said you would like to). Studies are not going to get easier. You will have to do a lot more depending on what you want to do. Remember this: If the studies/course is easy, it is very likely that the job it will get you is not a well paying one, unless you have a real aptitude for that subject. The level of education required for a Doctor is not the same as that of a store clerk, is it?

Diet and Exercise is a lifelong project. But your studies are first  priority. After which your job will be first priority. Diet and exercise will always be a second priority (unless you are involved in that field, which not everyone on this site is). So get your priorities right, Mister!

Are you really puking after an exercise or just saying that coz it is an intense wo? I never have puked or felt like it during a wo. Are you having your pre wo meal adequately in advance of your wo?

I have my diet on an excel spreadsheet. If you like, pm me your email address and i shall send it to you. You can simply change the food names, cals and macros and it will calc the totals and percentage for you. I have also set it up to calc how much protein and fats per lb of lbm .. etc. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

*weight*

First weigh in this morning - 135.5lbs 
 I knew that wasn't right so I re-weighed myself and I"m still at 137.5lbs. Haven't gained anything in weeks. Should I re-work my macros and leave it for another week? or increase cals to 2900 - 3000?

 P.S. I got pics from the dig camera .. but I CAN'T UPLOAD THEM!  I've spent the last hour trying to upload them but I can't .. it always says their to large no matter what file format I save it in.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

*Pics*

finally figured out hwo to kinda get them up .. there a little screwed.
  I started doing this at 8:50pm .. it's now 10:56pm UGH!

 you gotta click it then zoom in


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

*stomach ones*

sorry for it being blurry but these were taken later in the day after I ate lots of muffins  and the battery was running low ..
 Because of battery dead I couldn't get leg pics up .. but I'll do that later in the week.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

*for Jaim*

Here some pics of me like you wanted 

 Although .. there a little distorded and blocky and I looked doped up and the lighting makes my hair look darker ..
 But I'll try and get better ones as I think I know what I did wrong with the camera ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

About the school thing .. no it is ridicolous.
 In the school rules it says that once a student misses ONE class unexcused the teacher is to call home. After the teacher has called home at a MINIMUM of 3 times they are then ALLOWED to complain to the principal. AFTER that if the unexcused absences reaches 12 (not 15 like he told me) they are allowed to kick me out.
 They did NONE of that. They didn't follow the school rules. You wanna know why? cause NONE of my teachers have a problem with my absences , I get the work I missed , I get my friends to explain etc. I make high 80's , there isn't a problem. I take school very seriously. What's even more stupid is that they for some reason don't inforce this rule enough for it to happen to all the fucking druggies that skip class jsut for the hell of it. Not cause of the gym (which is currently more important to me , as I'm sure if I didn't start this up I would probably be in a hospital again with a failing heart again. I haven't had chest pains in over 2 months now , and my bones are starting to repair themselves - becuase of weight lifting and to me right now my health is more important than school. So I'm gonna be 10 minutes late for class if it's between that and my health) , not cause of illness. Not cuase of doctor appointments that brings back horrible memories so I go home and have to stop myself from crying. No they skip to have a smoke. To go the mall. whatever the fuck they want. But of course the school dosen't enforce it on them , no even though they have more absences. What they do is get bored one day and decide to look at random peoples attendance to have some fun. It's not a school it's a fucking prison.

 Also I'm not sure about feeling sick / heaches. I mostly get the headaches for really heavy lifts (got them this morning while doing stomach vaccums as well - right in the lower right part of the back of my head) and same with feeling sick. I've never acttually been sick .. I threw up a little after a cardio session but VERY small , and one time during a leg day it came up a littl ebut I swallowed it back down.

 Thanks for offering the thign to me adrian , but right now I jsut use fitday  does the job lol thanks thought I appreicate it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 9, 2005)

*Diet for Emma*

Thanks for offering to do this for me Emma , omg I need it LOL.
 Umm .. not sure if you want ot increase cals or not as where I haven't gained anything in 2 weeks , stuck at 137.5lbs right now.

*Tues / thurs / fri
*_Meal 1 -  _1 scoop of whey (110 cals , 2fat , 2 carbs , 23protein)
 1 cup of skim milk
 1/2 a cup of oats
 25G of banana
 70G of strawberries 
 Totals - 436 cals
 6G fat 
 61G carbs 
 38G protein

_*post workout* 
_1 scoop of whey (110 cals , 2fat , 2 carbs , 23protein)
  1 cup of skim milk
 2/3 a cup of oats
  25G of banana
  70G of strawberries 
_Totals - _475 cals
 6G fat 
 68G of Carbs 
 39G of Protein

_Meal 2 - _6 egg whites
 40G of rolled oats
 1/3 a cup of CC
 lemon juice
 25G banana
 70G strawberries
 1 1/2 Teaspoons of olive oil
 1/2 a TBSP of walnut butter
_totals - _442 cals
 15G fat
 45G carbs
 34G Protein

 Also for this meal I can eat some barley / rye flakes / oat flakes / dried fruit / SF maple syrup / whey / CC / walnut butter as soon as that health store calls saying they got my stuff in ..

_Meal 3 - _1 can of tuna
 1 med. apple 
 lettuce
 4 fishies
 30g of oat flakes
 10g of barley flakes
_Totals - _380 cals
 8G fat
 45G carbs
 32G protein

 The barley to oat flakes macro is like that cause i'm runnin gout of barley flakes ..

_Meal 4 - _35G of steel cut oats
 1 TBSP of walnut butter
 100g of chicken
 broccoli
 3 fishies
_totals - 446 cals
_19G fat
 26g Carbs
 39G Protien

_Meal 5 - 
_3/4 a cup of CC
 1 TBSP of walnut butter
 1/4 a cup of fibre 1
_totals - 291 cals
_10G fat
 25G carbs
 26G protein

_Meal 6
_1/2 a cup of CC
 15g of walnuts
 1/4 a cup of fibre 1
_totals - _246 cals
 10G fat
 22G carbs
 18G protein


*Daily Total - *2714 calories
 Fat ~ 68G (8G sat)
 Carbs ~ 295G (46G fibre)
 Protein ~ 233G

*Mon / Sun / Wed -
*
 Only difference is that meal 3 is replaces with this and I eat it for breakfast
 ~30g of oat flakes
 ~10G barley flakes
 ~1/2 a cup of skim milk
 ~ 1/2 a scoop of whey
 ~ 3 fishies
 I eat this at 7:30am
 Then right before school at 8:30am I eat
 ~1/2 a cup of CC
 ~ 1 TBSP of almond butter

 Changes daily macros slightly ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 10, 2005)

Most pics seems to have gotten a bit distorted . But from what i can see, your back seems to be comming along quite nicely as well as your chest. 

And thats the infamous hair that has been the cause of a lot of drama!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> finally figured out hwo to kinda get them up ..




WOW - I don't know what pictures Adrian is looking at but I certainly see a difference (although they are a little distorted)...

In your back pic you can see your shoulders are really coming up nicely (you can see some of the heads of the delts) and your lats are developing too. Your back has more width than it did before. Your arms are also markedly better - I can definitely see much more bicep than before! Chest is looking GREAT & you are starting to get some pec seperation (so damn easy for a guy  ). I'd say your BF% may have come down a little too.... Now we just need good leggie piccies! 

Oh - and I love the hair!! You're a cutie too! You are going to have some very disappointed girls after you one day!! 


Overall - I can see a huge, huge improvement!! :ekk: Damn you and your male teenager ability to improve - You are going to overtake me soon!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks for offering to do this for me Emma , omg I need it LOL.
> Umm .. not sure if you want ot increase cals or not as where I haven't gained anything in 2 weeks , stuck at 137.5lbs right now.


Right - give me a few days and I will get to work!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Most pics seems to have gotten a bit distorted . But from what i can see, your back seems to be comming along quite nicely as well as your chest.


 Thanks Adrian
 You have NO IDEA how pissed off I was about the pics  omg .. the stuff I did to try and make it smaller .. I tried EVERY file format , I tried compressing and ziping it , I tried e-mailing , you name it I tried it. I finally had to change all teh pics to a certain file format , use the paint program , select all the pic then shrink it from like 2500x3000 pixels to like 200x300 pixels (or something like that) and of course paint dosen't center it , so I did my best to center it... but it might be better next time as I now know that the dig camera has a setting so I can change the pic size LOL



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And thats the infamous hair that has been the cause of a lot of drama!


  ... ya ... Jaim has wanted a face pic of me for a while now and since I can't send it through a PM (tried a LONG time ago) I fianally decided screw it you guys don't care about how I look so I jsut posted it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WOW - I don't know what pictures Adrian is looking at but I certainly see a difference (although they are a little distorted)...


 ya  hopefully they won't be so distorted next time.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In your back pic you can see your shoulders are really coming up nicely (you can see some of the heads of the delts) and your lats are developing too. Your back has more width than it did before. Your arms are also markedly better - I can definitely see much more bicep than before! Chest is looking GREAT & you are starting to get some pec seperation (so damn easy for a guy  ). I'd say your BF% may have come down a little too.... Now we just need good leggie piccies!


 Thanks Emma  I'm really happy with my progress so far. When my friend Dan saw my pics when I was puttine them up he said - "Holy crap man , your built!" even though I'm not LOL but it still made me feel good. And holy crap on Sat. I have never felt so lean! (it was probably all the caffine in the 4 cups of coffee and the L caramell Latte Bene  ) I was jsut so comfortable in my own skin , I could care less people were seeing my stomach , it was unbeleivable how great I felt. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - and I love the hair!! You're a cutie too! You are going to have some very disappointed girls after you one day!!


 LOL thanks alot Emma




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Overall - I can see a huge, huge improvement!! :ekk: Damn you and your male teenager ability to improve - You are going to overtake me soon!


 Me overtake you?! highly doubt that  all you've posted so far is a back pic , and from that alone you can tell you look great!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Right - give me a few days and I will get to work!


 Thank you so much Emma!

 O ya I forgot to mention that really my only meal that is limited as to what I can eat is Meal 2 (the one I bring to school) Needs to be portable and not microwavable .. but everything else can be changed / added new food / taken away food. Me and You have a pretty similar taste so you'd know if I'd like something or not  .. which reminds me I have yet to look for some form of chocolate I can mix with walnut butter / CC / Sf maple syrup .. I think I saw cocoa powder at the store one time with like 17 cals per TBSP.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2005)

*April 9*

*Training -Off .. although I was walking around a mall for 7 hours ..
*
*Diet -*

                                              Meal 1 - 3 scoops of this new whey powder dad bought , 4 fishies ~ 300 cals
     Meal 2 - 1 chocolate chip muffin , 1 boston cream doghnut ~ 750 cals (didn't have oatbran muffins  )
                 Meal 3 - 1 L caramel Lattee Bene , 1 chocolate chip muffin ~ 500 cals
                 Meal 4 - 3 sccops of new whey , 3 fishies ~ 300 cals
   Meal 5 - 1 L fries , 1 L mozza sticks at Bambinos, atkins ketchup, 1 piece of pizza ~ 800 - 900 cals
 Meal 6 - 1/4 a cup of CC , 4 fishies ~ 100 cals

 + around 100 cals from 1 piece of a cinnamon pretzel , 2 weird candies , 2 sips of this mixed fruit drink , all the milk in my coffee .. wow never mind probably an extra 200 cals LOL

           Estimated Cals ~ 2850 - 2950


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *4 cups of coffee with 50ml of skim milk in each.
*Sleep - *9 hours


  Fun day 
  Went out to Moncton mall with Diane and her mother and grandmother from 12am to 7:00Pm LOL - It was fun.
 Umm then I got home and Mike and Dan and Diane and Me were suppos to go see the Ring Two (The Ring is my favorite movie) but Dan invited a whole bunch of other people that I KNOW would be REALLY REALLY loud and I wouldn't be able to enjoy the movie , and Diane felt the same way , so we didn't go , cause I am gonna enjoy that movie damnit! So they got home and I was right everyone wouldn't shut - up , so I'm glad a didn't go , then we ordered from Bambinos and I haven't ate Mozza sticks since I was 10 years old .. I ordered them everyday , so it was a nice treat for myself. And I love there fries , there not greasy and make me feel sick , there quit light on my stomach. And I stole a piece of Pizza from Dan. Umm then I played some games until 4:30am drinking LOTS of coffee while Dan slept ROFL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2005)

*April 10*

*Training -Back + BI*
_Seated Cable row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *100lbs* 1x9 got a little headache here ,  *110lbs* 1x5 + 1/2 , *100lbs* 1x5 + 1 chest , 1x4 + 1 cheat
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*80lbs* 9 + 2 cheat , 1x6 + 3 cheats
_Narrow Grip Lat Pulldown -  _*0lbs* 1x13 + 1 cheat , *90lbs* 1x6 + 1 cheat , 1x5 + 1 cheat held for 5 seconds)
_Deadlift (none to failure - form and MM is getting really good  -_ *95lbs* 1x20 , 1x15 , 1x10
_Hyperextensions _- Did all of these REALLY REALLY REALLY slow , and held each one for about an extra 1 - 2 secs. - *5lbs* 1x14 lower back was burning so bad here  , 1x9 , 1x7 + 3/4 last set was kinda bad as I was burnt out.
_Barbell Curl -  _*55lbs* 1x5 + 1/4 hurt wrist , *50lbs* 1x6 + 1/4 , 1x3 1/4
_Hammer Curls -  _*25lbs* 1x5 1/2R , 1x5L *REST* 1x4 1/2R , 1x3 1/2L *rest 30 secs* 1x1 1/2 L - held

 Good workout .. felt like I might have been able to go heavier if I hadn't already been DRAINED before getting to the gym from work ... I coudln't stop running at work , it was SOOO FRIGGIN BUSY! So I was already wiped ..  that's why I hate working out at night compared to morning.

*Diet -*

 Meal 1 - barley flakes , oats flakes , skim milk , CC , whey , fishies , SF maple syrup , walnut butter
      Meal 2 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
 Meal 3 - orange sweet potato (running out of barley / oat flakes  ) , tuna , vinnegar , apple , fishies
                  Meal 4 - (pre workout) - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
 * Post workout* - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
    Meal 5 - Egg whites , rolled oats , lemon juice , CC , SF maple syrup , banana , strawberries , olive oil , walnut butter
 Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1

Macros ~
 Calories ~ 2721
 Fat ~ 70G (8G sat)
 Carbs ~ 312G (48G fibre)
 Protein ~ 218G


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia
*Sleep - *7 hours


Really Really busy day - didn't get a chance for leg pics tomorrow maybe.
 Work was insane --- I mean insane the orders just wouldn't stop ... we kept running out of everything.
 Umm then I made LOTS of walnut butter (almost 500G worth) .. but when I was suppos to light roast them .. well I burnt them a little so I don't know how it's gonna taste .. school tomorrow ... mom's going in to see the principal .. ahh it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 10, 2005)

Tom - rought diet I have working at the moment comes out to:
2968 cal
378g carbs (65g fibre)/ 50%
231g protein/ 31%
69g fat (11g sat)/ 20%

Assuming your BF% is ~15% (therefore lean mass is ~ 117) this is roughly -
378g total carbs (3.2 x lean mass)
313g net carbs (2.7 x lean mass)
231g protein (1.97 x lean mass)
69g fat (0.6 x lean mass)

The protein is high because your carb sources have a lot of protein in them - but your complete protein is very reasonable for your weight.

I have kept the foods very similar to what you have now - so you can use substitutions where you want.

If you like those ratio's tell me and I will post the diet up...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - rought diet I have working at the moment comes out to:
> 2968 cal
> 378g carbs (65g fibre)/ 50%
> 231g protein/ 31%
> ...


 Yup macros look great Emma - I'm still at disbelief .. 3k calories  , o well all that means to me , is more yummy carbs , bring the food on


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Yup macros look great Emma - I'm still at disbelief .. 3k calories  , o well all that means to me , is more yummy carbs , bring the food on


Ok - give me a few minutes and I'll get it all tabulated (it is in my nutridiary.com site memory at the moment)...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 11, 2005)

Rough basic diet for tom:

*Meal 1:* 480 cals, 69g carbs (9g Fibre), 41g protein, 6g fat (1 sat)
0.66 cups (54g) rolled oats
0.5 (60g) med banana
0.5 cups (85g) strawberry halves
1 cup (245ml) skim milk
1 scoop (28g) whey

*PWO:* 480 cals, 69g carbs (9g Fibre), 41g protein, 6g fat (1 sat)
0.66 cups (54g) rolled oats
0.5 (60g) med banana
0.5 cups (85g) strawberry halves
1 cup (245ml) skim milk
1 scoop (28g) whey

*Meal 2:* 505 cals, 68g carbs (12g fibre), 34g protein, 12g fat (2 sat)
1 cup (80g) rolled oats
1 cup (144g) whole strawberries
0.33 cups (75g) 1% cottage cheese
3 large egg whites
8g walnuts/walnut butter

*Meal 3:* 499 cals, 70g carbs (14g fibre), 37g protein, 9g fat (1 sat)
80g whole oats (or scotch oats)
85g canned light tuna in springwater (drained)
0.5 (70g) med apple
120g of celery (3 large stalks)
0.5 tbs (6g) ground flaxseeds (mixed through oats!)

*Meal 4:* 453 cals, 62g carbs (12g fibre), 36g protein, 8g fat (2 sat)
70g whole oats (or scotch)
70g cooked lean chicken breast (no skin)
0.5 (70g) med apple
1 cup chopped broccoli

*Meal 5:* 315 cals, 27g carbs (4g fibre), 22g protein, 14g fat (2 sat)
0.33 cups (28g) rolled barley
0.66 cups (150g) 1% cottage cheese
0.5 oz (14g) walnuts/walnut butter
3 x fish oil capsules

*Meal 6:* 236 cals, 13g carbs (5g fibre), 20g protein, 14g fat (2 sat)
0.3 cups fiber 1
0.66 cups (150g) 1% cottage cheese
0.5 oz (14g) walnuts/walnut butter
3 x fish oil capsules

*TOTALS*
*Calories:* 2970
*carbs:* 379g total (50%) with 66g fibre
*protein:* 232g (30%)
*fat:* 69g total (20%) with 12g saturated


All the grains are measured raw/dry whilst the fish/chicken is measured cooked.

On top of this you can feel free to add things like herbs/spices and low calories flavours (lemon juice, lime juice, vinegar, black pepper, sugar-free syrups, a little cocoa powder etc etc) as their overall impact will be minimal.

Tell me what you think/if you can use it or what you want changed and I will see what I can do...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Adrian
> You have NO IDEA how pissed off I was about the pics  omg .. the stuff I did to try and make it smaller ..


Yes, it can get very frustrating. Remember when you reduce the size(in Paint), you need to do the height and width equally. So,for example, if the pic is 620X480 pixels. Then you should not reduce it to 300x300. This will distort the pic. You should reduce it to something like 320X180 (minus 300pixels from EACH side). This will reduce it evenly. Else i hope the setting on the cam works for you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... ya ... Jaim has wanted a face pic of me for a while now and since I can't send it through a PM (tried a LONG time ago) I fianally decided screw it you guys don't care about how I look so I jsut posted it.


You look very cute and the hair is great. I know how much work long hair can be. A few yeard ago i had hair in a pony tail down to the middle of my shoulder blades. Too much work. Not to mention sooo hot and uncomfortable during summer and wo's. Eventually got rid of it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Rough basic diet for tom:
> 
> *Meal 1:* 480 cals, 69g carbs (9g Fibre), 41g protein, 6g fat (1 sat)
> 0.66 cups (54g) rolled oats
> ...


 Thanks Emma .. umm we have some different measurments though , so I went through meal by meal and reworked according to measurments on my products. Because of it Macros changed slightly / some food was taken away / more food added. Here it is if your interested (I'll post everything in detail in case you want to see where our measurments are diff)

*Meal 1 - *50G Banana (45 , 0F , 12C , 1P)
   85g Strawberries (27 , 0F , 7C , 1P )
   1 Scoop Whey (110 , 2F , 2C , 23P)
   Rolled Oats - 55G (213 , 4F , 39C , 6P)
 1 cup of skim milk (88 , 0F , 13C , 9P)
   Totals - 483 cals
   Fat - 6G (2 Sat)
   Carbs - 72G (8G fibre)
   Protein - 39G

**post workout* -  *Same as meal 1

*Meal 2 - *144G strawberries (46 , 0F , 11C , 1P)
   75G rolled oats (290 , 6F , 53C , 8P)
   1/3 a cup skim milk CC (59 , 0F , 5C , 10P)
   8G walnut butter (56 , 5F , 1C , 1P)
   4 Egg whites (48 , 0F , 0C , 12P)
   Totals - 500 cals
   11G fat (1G sat)
   70G carbs (9G fibre)
   32G Protein

*Meal 3 -  *50G rolled oats (193, 4F , 35C , 5P)
   1 Can Tuna (118 , 0F , 0C , 28P)
   20G Flaxseed (100 , 7F , 7C , 4P)
   Apple (73 , 0F , 19C , 0P)
   3 Stalks Celery 
   Totals - 484Cals
   11G fat (1G sat)
   61G Carbs (13G fibre)
   38G Protein
   Umm ground flaxseed is just flaxseed blended right? and is oatmeal tasty cold? LOL

*Meal 4 - *Apple (73 , 0F , 19C , 0P)
   50G Steel Cut Oats (188, 3F , 31C , 6P)
   70G chicken (131 , 4F , 1C , 23P)
   15G flaxseed (75 , 5F , 5C , 3P)
  1 Cup of Broccoli
   Totals - 466 cals
   12G fat (1G sat)
   56G Carbs (9G fibre)
   33G Protein

*Meal 5 - *25G Barley flakes (93 , 0F , 20C , 2P)
   3 fishies (27, 3F , 0C , 0P)
   2/3 a cup of skim milk CC (119 , 0F 9C , 20P)
   14G walnut butter (98 , 9F , 3C, 2P)
   Totals - 337Cals
   12G fat (1G sat)
   31G carbs (4G fibre)
   24G protein

*Meal 6 -  *3 fishie (27, 3F , 0C , 0P)
   1/2 a cup of skim milk CC (90 , 0F , 7C , 15P)
   8G walnuts (56 , 5F , 1C , 1P)
   1/4 a cup of fibre 1 (55 , 1F , 12C , 1P)
   Totals - 228 cals
   9G fat (0G sat)
   20G Carbs (3 fibre)
   17G Protein

*Daily Totals - *
   Calories ~ 2981
   Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
   Carbs ~ 382 (54G fibre)
   Protein ~ 222G

 Some time in the future I might get expermental and switch some oats around with some lentils for lunch , or steel cut oats with oatbran (as I've never had it before) ... and I jsut spent 2 hours doing this so I'll figure out my morning meal that I have in the morning I don't workout later LOL

   Once Again Emma , Thank you so much


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes, it can get very frustrating. Remember when you reduce the size(in Paint), you need to do the height and width equally. So,for example, if the pic is 620X480 pixels. Then you should not reduce it to 300x300. This will distort the pic. You should reduce it to something like 320X180 (minus 300pixels from EACH side). This will reduce it evenly. Else i hope the setting on the cam works for you.


 LOL opps I should of known that! Hopefully I'll never have to do that crap again though 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You look very cute and the hair is great. I know how much work long hair can be. A few yeard ago i had hair in a pony tail down to the middle of my shoulder blades. Too much work. Not to mention sooo hot and uncomfortable during summer and wo's. Eventually got rid of it.


 Thanks Adrian 
 ROFL if I ever grew my hair out that long, I'd never leave the house cause I'd always be trying to fix it! I don't think I'll cut my hair though .. when I was younger in elementary my mom would cut me and my brothers hair , she'd give us a really really small brush cut (almost bald like) except leave our bands .. omg , it was so bad. So in Grade 7 I REFUSED to let her touch my hair , grew it out went to a hair dresser and started spikeing it for a while .. then I got lazy and it eventually grew into this


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 11, 2005)

*April 11*

*Training -Pilates Class*
 Haven't been to one in like 2 - 3 weeks now .. my driver's Ed ended JUST in time for me to be droped off and get to class .. I forgot how intense they are! Omg my abs are gonna be sore as hell tomorrow (at least I hope LOL)

*Diet -*

   Meal 1 - (7:30am) Sweet Potato , skim milk , whey , fishies
  (8:30am) CC , walnut butter
        Meal 2 - apple , barley / oat flakes , fishies , tuna 
   Meal 3 - oats , egg whites , strawberries , banana , CC , olive oil , walnut butter
                    Meal 4 - (pre workout) - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
   * Post workout* - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
      Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1
 Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1

  Macros ~
   Calories ~ 2721
   Fat ~ 70G (8G sat)
   Carbs ~ 312G (48G fibre)
   Protein ~ 218G


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup
*Sleep - *6 and a half hours

     Busy day , didn't stop. Getting a snow storm tonight so hopefully I can sleep in tomorrow and get some stuff done ..
  No leg pics sorry , New Diet will start tomorrow and will my step classes  , asked the girl how intense they were and she said not at all , and that if I wanted to actually do cardio I'd probabaly have to do some after the session. So that's great. O ya and I also went out and bought Me , Diane and Adrea's belly dancing kit , we want to start tomorrow. Were gonna go as belly dancers for Halloween , so god damn my stomach better be ready by October! LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks Emma .. umm we have some different measurments though , so I went through meal by meal and reworked according to measurments on my products. Because of it Macros changed slightly / some food was taken away / more food added. Here it is if your interested (I'll post everything in detail in case you want to see where our measurments are diff)


Not a problem!  It is annoying when macro's change slightly! Grrr... As long as the end result is the same then I s'pose it doesn't really matter.

A few things you might want to consider - 

1. Instead of skim cc get 1% - the 1% of fat is not all that significant but the carbs are a little lower.

2. Next time you get a protein powder - try to get a WPI that has less carbs/fats per serve... You should be able to get ones that have ratio's of something like 100-110 cals, <1g fat, <1g carbs and 25-27g protein.

3. Try to swap one of your strawberry serves to blueberries (eg: 1 cup of strawberries in meal 2 could be changed to 0.5 cups blueberries). These hare PACKED full of anti-oxidants and are really good for you (as well as being really tasty in your pancakes!  ).

4. You could swap your carb sources in meals 3 and 4 - eg;
sweet potato: 160g raw = 168 cals, 38.8 carbs (4.8g fibre), 2.6g protein, 0.5g fat
Pearl barley: 100g cooked = 123 cals, 28.2g carbs (3.8 fibre), 2.3g protein, 0.4g fat

Legumes (lentils, kidney beans) would be ok too - but they have LOTS more fibre and protein and their energy density is not as high - so I would either keep these for non-workout days or combine them with higher carb sources (eg: cook up a big pot of half barley and half lentils) and use that. Oatbran is also odd in that it is REALLY high in fibre and it's ratio's do not add up to it's calorie count (it does not fill the 4/4/9 rule)... As such you get LOTS of fibre and volume for relatively little calories - and if you have trouble with fitting in your food you might want to stay away from this for a while.

5. In meals 3 and 4 I would also consider doing what I suggested and only having half the apple then increasing your oats. If you have 2 whole apples that means you have had -
1 banana
2 cups strawberries
2 apples

and that is A LOT of fruit!!! 

In terms of ground flaxseed - yeah, it is just flaxseeds ground up!  And oats are yummy cold (or pour over a little boiling water just before you eat them to soften them). You could also use steel cut oats (as I initially suggested) and cook them up at the start of the week - when they are cool stir in the flaxseeds. Then you can just devide how much you need each day. You could also stir through your tuna if you wanted! (hey - don't knock it till you try it!! Add a little soy-sauce and lemon juice and chop through your celery you could have a weird-stir fry type meal!)  


Anyway - just some ideas.... 

Hope you sleep well - and enjoy your step class tomorrow!


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 12, 2005)

How do you measure 0.66 cups of oats???


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya and I also went out and bought Me , Diane and Adrea's belly dancing kit , we want to start tomorrow. Were gonna go as belly dancers for Halloween , so god damn my stomach better be ready by October! LOL


You might be the first male belly dancer in the world!  and your stomach will be ready by october!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How do you measure 0.66 cups of oats???


With a cup. 


Generally: 0.33 cups = 1 oz
Therefore: 0.66 cups = 2 oz

So you weight out 2 oz (2 x 28g) of oats.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How do you measure 0.66 cups of oats???


You can also do it the math way if you want to calc volume.

.66 of a cup is 66% of a cup. So if your cup measure is 200ml, then you need 66% of that which is (200 * .66 = ) 132ml


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> A few things you might want to consider -
> 
> 1. Instead of skim cc get 1% - the 1% of fat is not all that significant but the carbs are a little lower.


 Ok  .. it might be a while before I make the switch .. as I currently have 7 tubs of it in my fridge  MMM  CC 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2. Next time you get a protein powder - try to get a WPI that has less carbs/fats per serve... You should be able to get ones that have ratio's of something like 100-110 cals, <1g fat, <1g carbs and 25-27g protein.


 Yes there are stuff like that .. except there insanly expensive! My protein powder costs like $23 a tub , where as the other stuff costs like $80 ..
 My dad got me this protein powder at Moncton for me for only $20.99 , and has more of it. The Macros are this - 80 cal , .9G fat, 1G of carbs , 16G of protein , and theres more in the tub. And I'm also pretty sure it's a better quality .. The problem with that stuff though is trying to get up to Moncton  to get it..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 3. Try to swap one of your strawberry serves to blueberries (eg: 1 cup of strawberries in meal 2 could be changed to 0.5 cups blueberries). These hare PACKED full of anti-oxidants and are really good for you (as well as being really tasty in your pancakes!  ).


  can't .. I'm allergic to blueberries , they kill me. First I get this REALLY REALLY bad fever and then my throat closes off , close call for when I was 3. I have heard though that sometimes allergies pass with age .. but I don't exactly want to risk it LOL



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 4. You could swap your carb sources in meals 3 and 4 - eg;
> sweet potato: 160g raw = 168 cals, 38.8 carbs (4.8g fibre), 2.6g protein, 0.5g fat
> Pearl barley: 100g cooked = 123 cals, 28.2g carbs (3.8 fibre), 2.3g protein, 0.4g fat


 Hmm .. not big on the sweet potato but Pearl Barley might be something to try .. if I remember isn't it like really low GI , 29 or something like that?



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Legumes (lentils, kidney beans) would be ok too - but they have LOTS more fibre and protein and their energy density is not as high - so I would either keep these for non-workout days or combine them with higher carb sources (eg: cook up a big pot of half barley and half lentils) and use that. Oatbran is also odd in that it is REALLY high in fibre and it's ratio's do not add up to it's calorie count (it does not fill the 4/4/9 rule)... As such you get LOTS of fibre and volume for relatively little calories - and if you have trouble with fitting in your food you might want to stay away from this for a while.


 LOL ok , no lentils or oat bran for now



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 5. In meals 3 and 4 I would also consider doing what I suggested and only having half the apple then increasing your oats. If you have 2 whole apples that means you have had -
> 1 banana
> 2 cups strawberries
> 2 apples
> ...


 OOO just realized that beside the apple you had .5 meaning half .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> In terms of ground flaxseed - yeah, it is just flaxseeds ground up!  And oats are yummy cold (or pour over a little boiling water just before you eat them to soften them). You could also use steel cut oats (as I initially suggested) and cook them up at the start of the week - when they are cool stir in the flaxseeds. Then you can just devide how much you need each day. You could also stir through your tuna if you wanted! (hey - don't knock it till you try it!! Add a little soy-sauce and lemon juice and chop through your celery you could have a weird-stir fry type meal!)


 Well I couldn't add boiling water as that is the meal I'd be eating at school .. so I have to cook it at home then throw it in my book bag for around 3 hours before eating it , also had that stir fry today (except used rolled oats) it was actually pretty yummy , it's a nice change if I need one. (Only I didn't add any sauces to it .. our damn store doesn't have Light / sodium reduced soya sauce  )




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - just some ideas....
> 
> Hope you sleep well - and enjoy your step class tomorrow!


 Sleep - Ugh .. alright 
 Step Class - REALLY fun!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> How do you measure 0.66 cups of oats???


 Or
 1 divided by 3 = .3 repeating

 So 1 divided by 3 x2 = .6 repeating or 2/3 a cup 

 Or at least thats how I do it if I don't have time to exactly measure it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You might be the first male belly dancer in the world!  and your stomach will be ready by october!


 You have NO idea how hard it is! Holy crap! I now have a new respect for them. The moves me and Diane managed to try between extrmeme laughter were extrmely hard and complicated LOL.

  I hope I'll be ready by october , if I'm gonna be the first male belly dancer I got to at least look good doing it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You can also do it the math way if you want to calc volume.
> 
> .66 of a cup is 66% of a cup. So if your cup measure is 200ml, then you need 66% of that which is (200 * .66 = ) 132ml


 Except 1 cup = 250ml Australian or 235ml American.... (from here)

So... 
1/3rd of an Australian cup = 83.3 ml and 2/3rds = 166.67 ml
1/3rd of an American cup = 78.3 mls and 2/3rds = 156.67 ml


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 12, 2005)

*April 12*

*Training -Am - Chest , Pm - Step Class*
  Chest
_Cable Flys - _10lbs , 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x8 + 2 really slow reps , 1x3 + 2 really slow reps , *10lbs* 1x5 + 3 1/2 really slow reps , 1x 5 + 3 really slow reps
_Incline Press -  _*80lbs* 1x6 1/4 hold , 1c3 1/4 hold , *70lbs* 1x5 1/4 hold , 1x4 1/4 hold
_Decline Flys -  _
*15lbs* 1x8 DROP *10lbs* 1x15
  *15lbs* 1x5 1/4 DROP *12lbs* 1x4 1/4
  *12lbs* 1x6

_Pec Dec -  _*30lbs* 1x9 , 1x13 , *40lbs* 1x6 1/2 , 1x5 3/4 hold <-- getting more use to this machine.
*Kinda superseted with .. there was 15 seconds rest between everything
*_Lunge Postion Cable Extension -  _*60lbs* 1x12 , 1x13 , 70lbs* 1x3 with bad form

  Bench Dips 1x10 , 1x8 , 1x 7 1/4

*Step Class - *40 minutes
 This actually was kinda intense .. I started sweating , as did everyone else , alot fo people wre just drenched in sweat , but I didn't get to that point. So I walked home and kinda made a PWO shake as it wasn't so intense I really needed a full one.
  But I LOVE step classes OMG there so much fun.

*Diet -*

     Meal 1 - Oats , banana , whey , strawberries , skim milk
  *Post workout* Oats , banana , whey , strawberries , skim milk
           Meal 2 - oats , lemon juice , CC , egg whites , strawberries , walnut butter
     Meal 3 - oats , tuna , celery , flaxseed , apple 
                      Meal 4 - chicken , steel cut oats , broccoli , flaxseed , apple
  *Step Class an hour afterwards*
     * Post workout* - only 1/2 a cup of skim milk , 1 scoop of the new whey , 1/3 a cup of oats
        Meal 5 - CC , walnut butter , oat flakes , fishies
 Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1, fishies

    Macros ~
     Calories ~ 3249
     Fat ~ 76G (10G sat)
     Carbs ~ 394G (60G fibre)
     Protein ~ 251G

  So bloated / cramped up today .. ugh I had to go to the  3 x today .. just when my body was getting use to 2800 cals. O well it'll take me about 2 -3 weeks to adjust.



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup
*Sleep -* 7 and a half

 School was cancelled. But I didn't acomplish much today. Was really lazy , just relaxed. Went to see the Ring two with my friend , omg great movie I loved it. - O ya dn me and Diane TRIED belly dancing .. wow .. it's so hard .. it's gonna be a interesting next couple of months LOL.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Except 1 cup = 250ml Australian or 235ml American.... (from here)


Yes these different cup measures in diff countries drive me crazy.  Here in Canada, i have seen product labels that use 250ml as 1cup as well in addition to the official metric system. (This is from the website of Health canada, a govt dept. Metric System Equivalents for Units of Measure in Canada). This inaccuracy is why i HATE recipies that use cup measures. Where i originally come from, all volume measures are in ml which is what i am accustomed to. The official standard in Canada is the metric system but almost all products carry a cup measure on the label as well. Old habits die hard, i guess.



I mentioned to jiam "*if* your cup measure is 200ml.." coz i dont know what measure she was using and a round figure was easier to understand the math. Hopefully she worked out the math with the right measure.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Am - Chest , Pm - Step Class*
> Chest
> _Cable Flys - _10lbs , 1x12 , **15lbs** 1x8 + 2 really slow reps , 1x3 + 2 really slow reps , **10lbs** 1x5 + 3 1/2 really slow reps , 1x 5 + 3 really slow reps
> _Incline Press -  _**80lbs** 1x6 1/4 hold , 1c3 1/4 hold , **70lbs** 1x5 1/4 hold , 1x4 1/4 hold
> ...


Have you sorted out your routine satisfactorily now? I still see that you keep going up and down with the weights. e.g. cables went down and inclines went up. 

It is not actually a pyramid or reverse pyramid routine and neither are you doing a standard level of weights and increasing reps and weights steadily.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Have you sorted out your routine satisfactorily now? I still see that you keep going up and down with the weights. e.g. cables went down and inclines went up.


 Did it? It seemed like cables stayed the same to me .. mind you some reps droped on the later of my other 10lb set as for the 15lb sets I did the last 2 - 3 reps really slow , compared to last week when I didn't (only did last rep slow). And the incline Press strength went up alot , remember that last week for the first couple of sets the machine was set WRONG making the exercise ALOT easier. The Pec Dec I'm STILL getting use to , I think I got it this week though , so for now on it'll be steady increases. Same with Overhead Cable Extension in Lunge Postition.

_Cable flys -  _
*Last Week -**10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x10 , 1x5 , *10lbs* 1x9 , 1x7 3/4
*This Week - **10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x10 , 1x5 , *10lbs* 1x8 1/2 , 1x8
_Incline Press
_*Last Week *-*70lbs* 1x13 1/4 , *80lbs* 1x8 SET MACHINE RIGHT *1x4 , *70lbs* 1x5 1/4
*This Week - **80lbs* 1x6 1/4 , 1x3 1/4 , *70lbs* 1x5 1/4 , 1x4 1/4
_Decline Flys - _
*Last Week -* *15lbs* 1x6 1/4 , DROP *12lbs* 1x6 1/4
  *15lbs* 1x4 1/4 DROP *12lbs* 1x6 1/4
  *12lbs* 1x6 1/4
*This Week - **15lbs* 1x8 , DROP *10lbs (accidently got these instead of the 12lbs)* 1x15
  *15lbs* 1x5 1/4 , DROP *12lbs* 1x4 1/4
  *12lbs* 1x6
_Pec Dec - _
*Last Week *- *40lbs* 1x4 , *30lbs* 1x11 , 1x12
*This Week - **30lbs* 1x9 , 1x13 , *40lbs* 1x6 1/2 , 1x5 3/4
_Overhead Cable Extension in Lunge Postition - 
_*Last Week* - *70lbs* 1x5 , *60lbs* 1x14 <--- not the greatest form
*This Week - **60lbs* 1x12 , 1x13 , *70lbs* 1x3 (bad bad form so I just stoped)
_Bench Dips - 
_*Last Week -* 1x9 , 1x8  , 1x6 1/4
*This Week - *1x10 , 1x8 , 1x7 1/4

  So Yup I'm increasing reps.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> It is not actually a pyramid or reverse pyramid routine and neither are you doing a standard level of weights and increasing reps and weights steadily.


 *Flys -  *I can do a warm EASILY with 10lbs , so I increase it to 15lbs doing around 10 reps , but then when I do another set using 15lbs I can pull out like 5 or 4 (and I'm resting an entire minute inbetween) , so I go back to 10lbs for my next 2 sets.
*Incline Press - *Started with 80lbs , got in a good set , then my second set was at like 3 reps so I know I couldn't pull out another 2 sets at 80lbs or I reduced it to 70lbs
*Decline Flys -  *I like doing drop sets with these  Then I like finishing it with a normal set
*Pec Dec - *Finally getting the hand of this , my elbows come off once this week , I realized I need to stick my arms farther up the pads.
*Cable Extension -  *Getting use to this as well , it really works the core as well. But I think I got form down now ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 13, 2005)

*April 13*

*Training -Off / Yoga class*


*Diet -*

    Meal 1 - oats , lemon juice , egg whites , CC , strawberries , walnut butter 
         Meal 2 - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
    Meal 3 - steel cut oats , tuna , celery , flaxseed , apple
                     Meal 4 - oats , flaxseed , apple , broccoli , chicken
       Meal 5 - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
 Meal 6 - CC , oat flakes , walnut butter , fishies
 Meal 7 - CC , walnut butter , fibre 1 , fishies

   Macros ~
    Calories ~ 2981
    Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
    Carbs ~ 382G (54G fibre)
    Protein ~ 222G

 Still a little cramped up .. alot better though compared ot yesterday


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup
*Sleep - *8 hours 

School , then I got home and went out practicing how to back into a parking space with my mom as that's all I'm having trouble on. Got it though, so I should be fine to pass my road test I can do everything else perfectly. Feeling ALOT more comfortable in the car , I even taught my mom a couple of things today . Then did yoga , that was fun. Umm .. now I'm home and I should really start doing my 2 projects due on Fri .. espically considering I have step class tomorrow , then RIGHT after that I have my last lesson in Drivers Ed , then RIGHT after that I have work for the rest of the night .. 
 And my mom went to the school to talk , she said she has it all handled. And I've been after her to schedule an appointment with the doctors for my results as I'm in school when ther open , but she keeps forgetting


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Sleep - *8 hours


  Woo hoo!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Did it?


Ok. I guess i wasnt clear. What i meant was that your weights go down within the same set. I was not comparing it to previous sets, i was comparing it to the same set. But yes, compared to previous wo's weights have gone up.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> So Yup I'm increasing reps.


You shopuldnt just focus on reps only. Look at reps AND weights together. Reducing the weight to get out a certain number of reps may not be a good idea.

So for e.g. Flies - if you can do 10#/10-12r. Thats ok. Even if you feel you can do 15r, dont do it. stop at 12r. For the remaining sets use the same 10# and try and do 10r each. If you can do 12r each, then up the weights to the next level and try and do 8r-10r for each set. When you can do 12r each set, up the weights. repeat.   


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Flys -  *I can do a warm EASILY with 10lbs , so I increase it to 15lbs doing around 10 reps , but then when I do another set using 15lbs I can pull out like 5 or 4 (and I'm resting an entire minute inbetween) , so I go back to 10lbs for my next 2 sets.


 10# for a warmup and 15# for a regular set? that dosent look like a warm up. Seems more like a regular set, considering there is not a big diff in the weight.

I use ~50% of the weight for my warmup set. Some guys that use BB for bench do a warm up no weights, just the bar. I do BP with DB 35#x2/12r as a warm up set and then 60#x2 for the regular sets.

Check with Emma for her opnion on warm up sets.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Incline Press - *Started with 80lbs , got in a good set , then my second set was at like 3 reps so I know I couldn't pull out another 2 sets at 80lbs or I reduced it to 70lbs


In that case lower the weight. Start with,say, 60lbs. Stop at 12r. use the same 60# for the rest of the sets and try do >8r. If that dosent work, then go lower. Until you can get >8 for all sets. When you get to 12, then up the weights and try get 8r for all sets. When you get that weight to 12r, then up the weight. repeat. Let me know if i am not making sense.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Decline Flys -  *I like doing drop sets with these  Then I like finishing it with a normal set


Drop sets are good too. But suggested to be used sparingly.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Pec Dec - *Finally getting the hand of this , my elbows come off once this week , I realized I need to stick my arms farther up the pads.


Yep. it is a matter of finding out what is right for you by making small adjustments.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Cable Extension -  *Getting use to this as well , it really works the core as well. But I think I got form down now ..


I dont know much about the cable thingys. I never did them  I read somewhere that these machines have the highest incidence of gym injuries. That could be wrong or it could simply be peeps who dont know much and load up insane weight and injure themselves. But if i'm right, you might want to be extra careful.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok. I guess i wasnt clear. What i meant was that your weights go down within the same set. I was not comparing it to previous sets, i was comparing it to the same set. But yes, compared to previous wo's weights have gone up.
> 
> You shopuldnt just focus on reps only. Look at reps AND weights together. Reducing the weight to get out a certain number of reps may not be a good idea.
> 
> So for e.g. Flies - if you can do 10#/10-12r. Thats ok. Even if you feel you can do 15r, dont do it. stop at 12r. For the remaining sets use the same 10# and try and do 10r each. If you can do 12r each, then up the weights to the next level and try and do 8r-10r for each set. When you can do 12r each set, up the weights. repeat.


 Ugh ... but then I feel like I've done nothing. It's mostly mental .. but I feel like if I don't take EVERY set to failure then it was a shit ass workout , and I usually compensate with more sets .. I'm weird liek that. I can't do only 12 reps when I know I can do more. I just can't.
 Besides I'm making good gains (strength wise as well) The way I'm currently doing it , so no need to fix something that isn't broken . Might have to change it when I get older or something .. but for now I'm gonna enjoy my high volume / intensity workouts.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 10# for a warmup and 15# for a regular set? that dosent look like a warm up. Seems more like a regular set, considering there is not a big diff in the weight.
> 
> I use ~50% of the weight for my warmup set. Some guys that use BB for bench do a warm up no weights, just the bar. I do BP with DB 35#x2/12r as a warm up set and then 60#x2 for the regular sets.
> 
> Check with Emma for her opnion on warm up sets.


 I don't know what to say .. I find cable flys very hard. I can easily probably do 20 reps for the first set using 10lbs , but 15lbs is alot harder. And I can't adjust the weights any lower. Maybe I could warm up using 5lbs DB , doing regular flys? But then again I'm currently fine .. I'll try it next week and see if I like it.
 Usually for my warm-ups I use around 50% less as weel , maybe sometimes more. Like today I did 90lbs for my warm up on the leg press , when I can do 300lbs , and on back I use 50lbs on the row machine when I can do 100-110lbs 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> In that case lower the weight. Start with,say, 60lbs. Stop at 12r. use the same 60# for the rest of the sets and try do >8r. If that dosent work, then go lower. Until you can get >8 for all sets. When you get to 12, then up the weights and try get 8r for all sets. When you get that weight to 12r, then up the weight. repeat. Let me know if i am not making sense.


 Nope your making sense .. I just don't enjoy that type of training. I need to go to failure for every last set. Like I said it's a mental thing. So my training kinda goes in a pyramid  .. I like it so much better. 
 P.S. - goal reps for this exercise is 4 - 6



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Drop sets are good too. But suggested to be used sparingly.


 Yup there the only exercise I do them with 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep. it is a matter of finding out what is right for you by making small adjustments.


 It was pissing me off soo much! Because when the PT showed it to me on that day where she went through my leg / chest day , I could do 50lbs without my elbows falling off once! Then after that it went to hell .. but I'm getting better now.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont know much about the cable thingys. I never did them  I read somewhere that these machines have the highest incidence of gym injuries. That could be wrong or it could simply be peeps who dont know much and load up insane weight and injure themselves. But if i'm right, you might want to be extra careful.


 Well these aren't regular cable extensions ..
 You get in a Lunge Postion with the cable over head and behind you. You take the cable and pull it out over your head and down to you chest with straight arms. Then you raise your arms into a 90 degree angle , then make them straight again. Works the core really good as well.
 So actually my way of doing it is more dangerous LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!


 It was so nice .. tonight I plan on getting 8 hours again , I really really need it after today.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 14, 2005)

*April 14*

*Training -Am - Legs + 1 ab exercise / Pm - Lots of cardio + abs
*_Leg Press - _*90lbs* 1x12 , *310lbs* 1x6 (high and wide) , *290lbs* 1x7 , 1x6 (double leg) , *230lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 (Inner Thigh) , *180lbs* 1x14L , 1x14R , *190lbs* 1x7L , 1x7R (Split leg)
_Squat Machine -  _*200lbs* 1x12 , 1x12 , 1x12 .. wow I was so naseous here ..
_Split Squats -  _*95lbs* 1x10R , 1x10L , 1x5*leg fell off* +3R , 1x4*leg fell off* +4L *REST* 1x9R , 1x9L , 1x7R , 1x1*leg feel off , +3 *leg fell off* +2 *legg fell off* +1L
_Glutes Ham Raises -  _1x 1/2  <-- legs WAY to fatigued to do this ..
_Lying Leg Curls -  _*40lbs* 1x8 1/2 , 1x6 1/4 HOLD , 1x5 1/2 HOLD
_
 Calf Raises on squat machine - _1x23 , 1x21 , 1x19
*superseted with
*_Hanging Leg Raises -  _1x7 , 1x3 , 1x8 <--- first time trying these , tried to get as little momentum as possible (realized what I was doing before was Hanging Leg/Hip Raises)

*Pm - 
 1st Cardio* - 15 minute Power walk , with sprint intervals to the gym
*Abs - *Was Performed in a circuit , doign 1 set of one exercise , then doing 1 set for the next etc. with no rest
_Hanging Leg / hip Raises - _1x4 , 1x5 , 1x3 , 1x2
_Saxon Bends -  _*12lbs* 1x14 , 1x14 , 1x10
_Ball Pikes -  _1x15 , 1x13 , 1x13 , 1x12
*2nd cardio* - 40 Minute step class 
*3rd Cardio* - 7 minute Sprint with some walking intervals from the gym to my house

 I was soaked after all this 
 My poor leggies are about to fall off .. honest to god I can't bend at all , and my knees are kinda hurting as weel (damn running  )


*Diet -*

     Meal 1 -strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
 *Post Workout* strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
          Meal 2 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese , strawberries , 
     Meal 3 - steel cut oats , tuna , celery , flaxseed , apple
                      Meal 4 - oats , flaxseed , apple , broccoli , chicken
 *post Workout* strawberries , new whey , skim milk , oats
 Meal 5 - CC , oats (ran outta oat flakes) , walnut butter
  Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1 , 6 fishies, walnut butter (forgot them in my last meal , forgot walnut butter in meal 2)

    Macros ~
     Calories ~ 3291
     Fat ~ 71G (9G sat)
     Carbs ~ 423G (58G fibre)
     Protein ~ 251G

Wow. Hard to believe but because of all this food , my gas has gotten ALOT worse omg .. it's just rank. I'm always so embarrassed I couldn't hold 2 in during step calls  poor girl behind me ..


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup
*Sleep - *6 and a half

OMFG so busy today ... didn't have time to do my ab workout in the morning , so I got home from the gym and was running around like mad , got to school just in time. Then right after school I had to do a power walk from hell straight home , not waiting for my friends , cook my food eat it , run to the gym , get there do my ab workout , right after abs was my step class which ended at 4:40 and I had my driver's ed at 5:00 so I had to boot it home , got 1/4 home then realized I still had my gym shoes on and left my other shoes at the gym ,  ran like hell back there got my shoes , then ran home , having ot stop for air a couple of times. Got home jsut in time , had to run in the house pack my supper , and get my driver ed booklet , driver's ed ended at 6:00 , so I was immidently droped off at work for 2 hours .. I feel like I'm gonna pass out .. I need sleep so bad right now. Doc appointment tomorrow morning as well

 Oh ya and on my simulated road test , I passed


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 15, 2005)

Geezzz - sounds like you have been rushing around like crazy all day!!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Doc appointment tomorrow morning as well


Good luck!



> Oh ya and on my simulated road test , I passed


WOO HOO!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 15, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> OMFG so busy today ... didn't have time to do my ab workout in the morning , so I got home from the gym and was running around like mad , got to school just in time. Then right after school I had to do a power walk from hell straight home , not waiting for my friends , cook my food eat it , run to the gym , get there do my ab workout , right after abs was my step class which ended at 4:40 and I had my driver's ed at 5:00 so I had to boot it home , got 1/4 home then realized I still had my gym shoes on and left my other shoes at the gym ,  ran like hell back there got my shoes , then ran home , having ot stop for air a couple of times. Got home jsut in time , had to run in the house pack my supper , and get my driver ed booklet , driver's ed ended at 6:00 , so I was immidently droped off at work for 2 hours .. I feel like I'm gonna pass out .. I need sleep so bad right now. Doc appointment tomorrow morning as well


 


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Oh ya and on my simulated road test , I passed


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Geezzz - sounds like you have been rushing around like crazy all day!!!


 So much cardio .. LOL
 I was really surprised I made it to everything on time , but at 8pm when I got home from work I was ready to pass out , went right to my room and just fell on my bed




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck!


 Nevermind about the doc appointment .. I've been asking mom since MONDAY to schedule .. she keeps forgetting on Thurs. I asked her in the morning to do it , and then when I got home again , before they closed. Ugh .. So it'll be sometime next week , I just want to know my results!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


  It wasn't the best mark , but I still passed .
 I got a 32 , 50 is fail I think. The two things I screwed up on was , two lane changes (forgot to check mirrior / blind spot for one , and I was coasting the white line while checking my blind spot / mirrior for the other). She said it was really weird cause I've NEVER screwed up on lane changes  , but other than that I did everything right. So I'm confident about my road test Mon. ... unless I do something stupid. Like after the simulated road test I was at this red light , going right , so I could turn. But I kept hitting the gas and the car wouldn't move it kept thumping. I said "Oh Jesus! the car isn't moveing , ahh god what's wrong .... ohh I'm hitting the brake , opps" She laughed so hard , She said if I do that on my road test and when I saw "oh jesus" (cause I ALWAYS say that when I screw up driving) , the instructor is gonna laugh his ass off.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2005)

*April 16*

*Training -Shoulder + little bit of cardio
* _Arnold Press -  _*15lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x10 1/4 , 1x6 1/2 hold *1minute 40 sec rest* 1x6 1/4
_Clean and Sweep -  _*55lbs* 1x9 1/2 (don't think I rested 3 minutes before doing this , because this weird thing happened to my stop watch) , 1x12 +almost 1 more rep hold , 1x8 3/4 - my hands were shaking like crazy after these , it was so hard to write in my book
_Cable Delts -  _*15lbs* 1x 14 1/4 hold , 1x7 1/4 hold , 1x7 - Right Elbow was kinda hurting during these , I think when I was bring my arms up I smacked it against the thing you hold onto.

*Cardio - Steeper*
  2 minute warm up - HR ~ 130-140
  6 minute fast as I can (or the sorness in my legs allowed me  ) - HR ~ 140-170
  2 minute cool down - HR ~ 150-160

  Hmm good workout.
 Coulda been better , but I felt like I had no energy and was like a zombie. I think I was still drained from all the running I did yesterday. But I pulled out some extra reps / more weight. Espically on Cable delts.​ 

*Diet -*

       Meal 1 -strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats
   *Post Workout* strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
            Meal 2 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese , strawberries , walnut butter
       Meal 3 - oats , tuna , celery , flaxseed , apple, vinnegar
                        Meal 4 - steel cut oats , flaxseed , apple , broccoli , chicken
 Meal 5 - CC , oats (ran outta oat flakes) , walnut butter, fishies
    Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1 ,fishies, 

      Macros ~
       Calories ~ 2981
       Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
       Carbs ~ 382G (54G fibre)
       Protein ~ 222G


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup, 1 piece of SF gum (friends decided to tell me today my breath smells like shit after eating tuna / vinnegar for lunch at school LOL)
*Sleep - *8 hours 

 Last day my mom drives my to the gym in the morning  if I pass my road test of course. My god , every morning we get in retarded fights & it pisses the hell out of me. And then she'll act like nothing happened later in the day. Not even the slightest mention to it.
 It just pisses me off so much , because everyone thinks I do what I do for looks only. They don't understand , yes sure looks is a part of it , but more improtantly I'd like to repair my body from the damage I did to it , while I still can. My health is the most important thing to me right now. Getting my body up to a respectable weight , strengthen my heart / bones , making sure everything else is right and I have no other probelms to worry about. being social with friends again , not relating food to emotional feelings , not being so shy in public (which this is getting EXTREMLY BETTER) , and realizing that I'm not such a fat , ugly ass slob that I've viewed my self for my entire life .. ugh. It just pisses my off to no extent.

  We got midterms / course selections today ...

  This is what my plan for the next two years is going to be 

  Grade 11 - 
  Advanced or Academic Math 11
  Advanced or Academic Math 12
  Chemisty 11
  Biology 11
  Physics 11
  Pal / Com 11 (manditory)
  Advanced or Academic English 11
  7 courses - which means i'd have one off class

  Grade 12 - 
  Pre - Calc 12
  Calc 12
  Advanced or Academic english 12
  Global 12 (manditory)
  Chemisty 12
  Biology 12
  Physics 12
  Food Sciences 12
  8 course - no off classes

  I'm gonna see if I can maybe take one of my grade 12 courses in grade 11 , cause grade 12 will be hell 

 Does that look like a good set-up for university? I wnat to go into kinesology , and food stuff LOL. I want to do something revolving around PTing , or dietician / nutrionist stuff for weight lifters mostly ..still haven't exactly made up my mind as to what I exactly want to do. At least I know the genre


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 16, 2005)

Weight is 138lbs .. gained 1/2 a pound.

 You know I just realzied something .. around 3000 cals is probabaly gonna be my maintenace once I reach around 145lbs (or more) .. hoepfully I get use to it , because I'll have live with it for a while (untill I get older and my metabolsim slows down , looking forward to a slower metabolism , but not the whole age thing  )


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> We got midterms / course selections today ...
> 
> This is what my plan for the next two years is going to be
> 
> ...



Tom, this is a crazy schedule. While I commend you on your choice of courses (you are going to have a lot of doors open), I don't know if not having any spares in grade 12 is a good idea. You're going to need a lot of free time to relax. To chill. To study. Know what I mean? I had two spares last year, and three this year and sometimes I still go to bed a lot later than I should just to get all my work done.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Tom, this is a crazy schedule. While I commend you on your choice of courses (you are going to have a lot of doors open), I don't know if not having any spares in grade 12 is a good idea. You're going to need a lot of free time to relax. To chill. To study. Know what I mean? I had two spares last year, and three this year and sometimes I still go to bed a lot later than I should just to get all my work done.


 I know it's gonna be crazy .. but I'm up for it. I was thinking about it and well I don't think I'll need to take an extra course in grade 11 (from my grade 12 list) because technically food science will be an off class to me  hopefully by then I'll know alot more , besides it'll be so interesting to me I won't have a problem at all listening in class. And thats really my downfall .. I'll be in calss and I'll tune out the teach and start thinking about lifting / nutrition LOL.
 And also I think if I take everything academic instead of advance that'll lessen the workload by alot. I don't need advanced math/english I don't think ... 
 But anyways I'm up for the challenge , things will get better after this year , espically if I get a car / driver's license, do you know how much extra time I'd have with a car and not following my mother's schedule


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 17, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It wasn't the best mark , but I still passed .
> I got a 32 , 50 is fail I think. The two things I screwed up on was , two lane changes (forgot to check mirrior / blind spot for one , and I was coasting the white line while checking my blind spot / mirrior for the other). She said it was really weird cause I've NEVER screwed up on lane changes  , but other than that I did everything right. So I'm confident about my road test Mon. ... unless I do something stupid. Like after the simulated road test I was at this red light , going right , so I could turn. But I kept hitting the gas and the car wouldn't move it kept thumping. I said "Oh Jesus! the car isn't moveing , ahh god what's wrong .... ohh I'm hitting the brake , opps" She laughed so hard , She said if I do that on my road test and when I saw "oh jesus" (cause I ALWAYS say that when I screw up driving) , the instructor is gonna laugh his ass off.


  

Oh welll.. it will be worth it when you get your licence.. Just be careful on the roads.. you dont want your insurance going up for silly things.. as it is drivers under 25 pay a higher insurance premium.

Sorry, cant help with and advice with the courses  but looks like you got it all figured out, anyway.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2005)

*April 16*

*Training -off
* ​ 

*Diet -*

          Meal 1 -3 scoops whey , fishies
               Meal 2 - cinnamon roll with icing , chocolate chip muffin (once again no oatbran apples ) , 1 medium english toffee cappicino all at Tim Hortons
          Meal 3 - 1 boston cream donghut , 1 homemade square thingy it had gramh crackers , lemon and icing
   Meal 4 - 1/2 of a 16" pizza with cheese and hamburger , 1 small ice cream cone and 3/4 a cup of orange pineapple ice-cream


  Estimated calories - 2800 including coffee


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *5 cups of coffee with 50ml of skim milk in each
*Sleep - *9 hours

 Fun day , went around town with my friends , got my hair cut , went home , then back out to the mall and got carmen electra's strip cardio DVD and me and Diane did some , it was so much fun. Were forgetting about being belly dancers and instead were getting the carmen electra's boxset and instead for halloween were gonna go as strippers, and rock the dancefloor ROFL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2005)

*April 17*

*Training -Back / Bi
* _seated cable row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *110lbs* 1x7 , 1x6 +1 cheat rep , 1x5 1/4 , 1x4 1/2
_Wide Grip LAT Pulldown - _*80lbs* 1x11 +2 cheat reps , 1x9 + 2cheat reps held
_Narrow "   "       "        - _*90lbs* 1x8 + 1 cheat rep , 1x6 + just barley almost one more rep , came SOO close to touching my chest + 3/4 rep hold , 1x6 1/2 held
_Deadlift -  _*105lbs* 1x15 not failure , *115lbs* 1x9 coulda done one or two more , but damn grip  , 1x7 then my form gave out
_Hyperextension -  _*10lbs* 1x10 , not failure , but I started pushing through my legs and they are still a little tender , *5lbs* 1x9 3/4 , 1x7 + 1 crap rep where I bent my knees - ARG reps decreased on these!
_BB Curl - _*50lbs* 1x8 1/2 hold , 1x5 1/4 hold , *45lbs* 1x4 1/4 hold - reps / weight decreased on these as well!
_Hammer Curls -  _*25lbs* 1x4 1/4 RL , 1x3/4R , 1x2 1/2L hold *rest 25secs , 1x1L -  fuck reps decreased on these as well

 Overall my workout was great , but I'm pissed off that the last half of my workout my reps / weight decreased! .. I'm not sure if this is because I've started working sets on my deadlifts or not .. that's probably it because the first half weight / reps increased .. ​ 

*Diet -*

         Meal 1 -chicken , little bit of broccoli , oatmeal , flaxseed , apple
  *2 hour nap*
              Meal 2 - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
  *post workout* strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
         Meal 3 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese , strawberries , walnut butter
                          Meal 4 - oats (outta steel cut oats) flaxseed , tuna , apple
 Meal 5 - CC , oats , fishies , walnuts
      Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1 ,fishies, 

        Macros ~
         Calories ~ 2981
         Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
         Carbs ~ 382G (54G fibre)
         Protein ~ 222G

 Sorry Emma! i couldn't eat my veggies today .. ugh still stuffed from yesterday. And I'm trying to cram all my meals / water into me with 2 hours between each so I can get to bed earlier tonight.

  Damn .. running out of food becuase I wasn't preped for the increase of cals .. I'm managing though.
 Outta barley flakes , SF maple syrup (just a little left for CC), rolled oats (been using the quick cooking ones) , steel cut oats .. grocery's tomorrow though.


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF maple syrup, 
*Sleep - *9 and a half hours + 2 hour nap ... still tired too LOL

 Got work off today ..it was nice , plan on getting some more sleep tonight. It's only 6:05 and all I have left to do is make my food for tomorrow , do a social studies project , and make some walnut butte - I can no longer stand the burnt ass bitter shit .. it's making me sick as hell


  Road test tomorrow Morning , I'm starting to get nervous ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 17, 2005)

I've just opened up a new bad of walnuts and eww .. there not crunchy , but instead chewy  anyways for the real news

 Mi-Mi , our shih-tzu just had puppies!! There so cute , there's 1 girl and 3 boys , the only gross part so far has been when I had to lift up the dresser while mom cleaned plecenta out from under it  Hopefully we keep one


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I've just opened up a new bad of walnuts and eww .. there not crunchy , but instead chewy  anyways for the real news


LOL  

I love it how you just had to say that before the more important stuff...



> Mi-Mi , our shih-tzu just had puppies!! There so cute , there's 1 girl and 3 boys , the only gross part so far has been when I had to lift up the dresser while mom cleaned plecenta out from under it  Hopefully we keep one




*Woo hoo!!​*​​​
You're now a grand-daddy!! Congratulations!!  

HOW CUTE!!! 4 little puppies crawling around!  Awwww -- have you picked names yet?? Can you post some piccies??!! Have they all got 4 limbs and 1 head? What does Mi-Mi think of the whole situation? How is she handling them?

PLEASE post piccies!! -  I want some puppy piccies!!  PLLLLEASSSEE!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I love it how you just had to say that before the more important stuff...
> 
> ...


 yup grand daddy - although I was already one LOL
 This must be like Mi-Mi's 5 litre or so , eveytime mom always says "This'll be her last .." but she always ends up breeding her again. O well I'm not complaining . There all fine .. we've only ever had one problem before with one of the puppies .. it was born without a stomach , it was such a sin .. all we could do was hold it in our arms untill it passed away 
 But anyways away from the sad things , These ones are so cute. Were thinking about keeping the female. We haven't given them names just yet , but I bet within a week my sisters will have all these chinese names picked out and arguing over which one is the cutest and who loves who better LOL it's so funny to watch them. Mi-Mi a great mom , she very protective , she won't let anyone but someone from the family touch them. She's just really tired now.
 Anyways here's the pics , I'm not the best photo taker , and I didn't want to take much as they were sleeping and giving poor Mi-Mi and brake , but I'll be taking more for sure


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't get sugar free Maple syrup anymore!!!
  Ugh .. all of a sudden , all 3 places in my town that sells it decided to stop selling it!  so mad! Now i have to eat my protein pancakes plain . I was thinking about making the walnut brittle stuff again (as the store jsut got in my rye / oat / barley flakes - really cheap too) but then I remembered I need SF maple syrup for that too  so mad right now!

  P.S. anyone know nutrition on Rye Flakes LOL
 This is all I could find

 *Nutritional Highlights*

   Rye, 1 cup (120g)
 Calories: 566
 Protein: 25g
 Carbohydrate: 117g
 Total Fat: 4.2g
 Fiber: 24.7g
 *Excellent source of: Iron (4.5mg), Magnesium (204mg), Selenium (59.6 mcg), Riboflavin (0.42mg), and Folate (101mcg)


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 18, 2005)

*March 18*

*Training -Cardio +Abs
* Pilates Class -40 minutes
 I don't even know why i count this as cardio ..  it's just a core workout basically .. althought today we did this weird shit using 3 lbs dumbells for our shoulders doing like 40 reps becuase "Its great to tone your upper body" 
 O ya and then we did 50 reps doign bicep curls without any weights at all  anyways ..

 This is more of a rest / core day than anything ..​ 

*Diet -*

          Meal 1 -lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese , strawberries , walnut butter
               Meal 2 - tuna , lettuce , lemon juice , ultra low fat mayonnaise , oats , flaxseed
          Meal 3 - chicken , broccoli , oats , flaxseed 
                           Meal 4 - (pre workout) skim milk , oats , whey , banana , strawberries
 *post workout* skim milk , oats , whey , banana , strawberries
                                      Meal 5 - CC , oat barley , walnut butter , fishies
       Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fibre 1 ,fishies, 

         Macros ~
          Calories ~ 2981
          Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
          Carbs ~ 382G (54G fibre)
          Protein ~ 222G



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, 
*Sleep - *8 hours

I passed my road test! I now have my license.
 Yup , I got 7 points. (you start with 0 points and then everytime you do something wrong he adds points , 50+ is a fail). I lost 2 points for stopping a little fast at one point , then I was on this street with this huge tuck parked to my left and this other tuck coming towards me so I stoped and let the truck pass before going forward , I lsot 5 pts becuase he said I coulda fit through and shoulda kept going.
 So I get back with my license and my mom and her friend are waiting for me and when I tell them I passed "There like really? We were here to cheer you up cuase we thought you'd fail as mostly everyone fails there first time and you probably weren't ready.."  wow they have confidence in me. Well I passed with a good mark and the guy said I did extrmely well , so now all I need is my own car (my dad just needs to see how much income is , then he's gonna get me my own) and I'm set 

 Now I need some sleep .. it's already 10:38Pm .. I'm gonna get so little sleep tonight  I need to still make my food for tomorrow mornign .. *sigh*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 19, 2005)

AWWWwwww... They are SOOOO CUTE!!!  Arggg... I love puppies!! with their soft coats and their little legs and big belly's!!! And their puppy smell!! I love puppy smell!!!

You'll have to keep me informed with how they are going! 




And WOO HOOO!!! Congratulations on the licence!! FREEDOM!!! GO YOU!!  That is excellent news - any celebration plans? Driving to the gym? Driving to the supermarket for oats?!! 

Too bad about the syrups too!  Is there anything you can use instead? Do you have diet jams (no sugar/no calorie) or diet spreads you can put on it? We have this jam over here which is essentially calorie free (you get 16 cals/100g).... Which would not be too bad...

You could also spread your walnut butter on it.... Or what about lemon juice, a sprinkle of cinnamon and some stevia (I'm sure it would not be as good as brown sugar and lemon juice - but it might taste similar??  )...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I can't get sugar free Maple syrup anymore!!!



I've never seen it here. So that makes us even!   

Very cute puppies. It is going to be hell in the next few weeks with all the squealing and little constant barking. 

Congratulations on passing the driving test!!!!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. althought today we did this weird shit using 3 lbs dumbells for our shoulders doing like 40 reps becuase "Its great to tone your upper body"
> O ya and then we did 50 reps doign bicep curls without any weights at all  anyways ..


Don't Be THAT Guy: Gym Weirdos. 
Check out dumbellina. It is my fav one. Thats what they were trying to be, i guess.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 19, 2005)

*April 19*

*Training -Am - Chest / Pm - Cardio
* Ok .. this workout was extrmely rushed I had like 30 minutes to do it .. so I wasn't able to do as many sets as what I usually do , I just did what I'm techinacallly "suppos" to be doing LOL .. o well it's been 11 weeks since doing this so my chest will probably like the little rest.
_Cable Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x12 , *15lbs* 1x12 , 1x7 , *10lbs* 1x7 1/2 hold
_Incline Press -  _*80lbs* 1x7 1/2 hold , 1x4 1/2 hold , *70lbs* 1x 6 1/4
_Decline Flys - _*15lbs* 1x10 1/4 hold DROP *12lbs* 1x8 1/4 hold
  *15lbs* 1x9+ 1 bad form rep , DROP *12lbs* 1x6 1/4
  *12lbs* 1x8
_
  Pec Dec - _*40lbs* 1x6 , 1x10 , 1x 7 3/4 hold <-- this was just weird , my neck kept hurting at points
*Super Seted with - 
*_Lunge Postion Cable eXtensions - __*65lbs* 1x7 , 1x6
_*super seted with (well the first set) , so it went , Pec Dec , Cable , Pec Dec , Cable , Pec Dec , Bench - 
*_Bench dips -  _1x6 , 1x6 , 1x5 1/2 hold <--- these were just REALLY messed up , tryign to rush and the reps were lower than last weeks.

 I thought this would be a horrible workout , but surprisingly my chest right now is KILLING me , it never does that. It's usually the next day DOMS kick in  so who knows ..

*Cardio - *5 minute walk , then a 7 minute jog to the gym
  40 minutes of step class - This KILLED me
  VERY SLOW walk home , it took me 35minutes LOL
 Then at night I did Strip Cardio with Andria and Diane .. but that dosen't really count , it's not so much cardio but rather "toning" movements a striper does.
​ 

*Diet -*

  Same old same old with an extra PWO shake which was 1/3 a cup of oats , 1/2 a cup of skim milk , 90G strawberries , 1 scoop of whey

            Macros ~
             Calories ~ around 3300
             Fat ~ around 70G
             Carbs ~ around 400+ 
             Protein ~ probabaly like 240-250

   Sorry I'm just so tired right now , I want to get to bed.
*All this food is killing me .. ugh I feel like I'm gonna hurl (my last meal today took me 20 minutes to eat .. normally it takes me 3) and my gas has gotten EXTRMELY RANK and bad. I couldn't help myself in step class .. I was beside the instructor and she was yelling " AND 1 AND 2 AND .. " then she made this gasping sound thing .. o god so embarrassing.
 I dont' think I could eat the amount fo food I'd nned to just MAINTAIN at 150lbs .. so I'll defintly only be getting to 145lbs .. I'm sorry guys.*



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, 
*Sleep - *6 hours

Busy day .. ugh. Fun thoguh during school , umm step was killer , wtrip cardio was fun , but now Andria's boyfriend wants to kill me  .. like literally threatening to kick my ass or something  he's jsut never meet me , once he does I doubt he'd care his GF is doing strip cardio with me LOL. That's what she keeps tellign him. Anyways , mom was a stupid whore today. Got to drive to the gym on my own this mornign .. although it was illegal cause i have no insurnace so if the cops caught me it'd be a $1000 fine , and I'd spend a week in jail.
  Now SLEEP 


*Emma & Adrian , I'll reply to your stuff tomorrow*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Am - Chest / Pm - Cardio
> * Ok .. this workout was extrmely rushed I had like 30 minutes to do it .. so I wasn't able to do as many sets as what I usually do , I just did what I'm techinacallly "suppos" to be doing LOL ......
> 
> I thought this would be a horrible workout , but surprisingly my chest right now is KILLING me , it never does that.​



Hmmm.. You stuck with what you are ment to do and -  - you got sore!! Who ever would have thought! 

I still say you have to get your workouts more sensible and stop fiddling around with all this 'fluff' (like your half reps funny cheat reps and limbs falling off equipment and added supersets and the like...)... Anywho...



> *Diet -*
> 
> Same old same old with an extra PWO shake which was 1/3 a cup of oats , 1/2 a cup of skim milk , 90G strawberries , 1 scoop of whey
> 
> ...


Ok tom - if you can't handle it then you need to change the type of foods you are eating. It is obviously not working for your digesting system!! Drop some of your fibre carbs. Look into more easily digested carbs and some high energy foods. 

For example: 
Post-workout consider some grape juice to substitute for the strawberries & banana. Liquid (easier to digest) and less fibre (easier on your tummy).

Drop the strawberries pre-workout and have more banana instead.

Have banana instead of the strawberries in your pancake meal (mash it into the pancake mix!! YUM!!).

Swap some of your scotch oats/oats to lower fibre carbs such as sweet potato or even whole-wheat pasta. If it is making you sick you should not keep stuffing it in! Some pumpernickel bread would also be an option - these are all very carb dense and will allow you to get more energy without the bulk.

Swap some of your solid meals to liquid meals. eg: your meal 5, have a MRP. Grind some oats in a blender. Add skim milk, walnut butter, cottage cheese or PP and drink.

Add some liquid fats if you need to. eg: over salad, add some walnut oil (you get this from healthfood stores).​


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> AWWWwwww... They are SOOOO CUTE!!!  Arggg... I love puppies!! with their soft coats and their little legs and big belly's!!! And their puppy smell!! I love puppy smell!!!
> 
> You'll have to keep me informed with how they are going!


 LOL I love pups too , espically chinese pug ones , my god I love chinese pugs , there so ugly it's cute! Will defintly keep ya informed.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And WOO HOOO!!! Congratulations on the licence!! FREEDOM!!! GO YOU!!  That is excellent news - any celebration plans? Driving to the gym? Driving to the supermarket for oats?!!


  I thought as soon as I got them I could drive , but now I need insurance  , I only went driving by myself yesterday mornign for my chest workout. It was so great! Just to be driving all by my self , listening to the radio , it was so liberating.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Too bad about the syrups too!  Is there anything you can use instead? Do you have diet jams (no sugar/no calorie) or diet spreads you can put on it? We have this jam over here which is essentially calorie free (you get 16 cals/100g).... Which would not be too bad...
> 
> You could also spread your walnut butter on it.... Or what about lemon juice, a sprinkle of cinnamon and some stevia (I'm sure it would not be as good as brown sugar and lemon juice - but it might taste similar??  )...


 Well I talked to one of the places that sells it this mronign after my doc appointment (it's the place with a pharmacy , doc office and grocery store all combined) and he said that they SELDOMLY get it in .. so they'll have some in a couple of weeks again .
 LOl I've already tried the cinnamon / stevia (jsut didn't try it with lemon jucie) , it was actually really really good. Then this morning I used cinnamon / stevia / SF jam , Even better


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I've never seen it here. So that makes us even!
> 
> Very cute puppies. It is going to be hell in the next few weeks with all the squealing and little constant barking.
> 
> Congratulations on passing the driving test!!!!!


 Oh.. SF aple syrup it probably the greatest thing ever created  I don't know how I'm gonna get along without it ..

 Nah I love there litte attempted barks and the whimpers , it's so cute. The only hellish thing is the clean up LOL

 Thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Don't Be THAT Guy: Gym Weirdos.
> Check out dumbellina. It is my fav one. Thats what they were trying to be, i guess.


 ROFL yup dumbellina is what I was!
 Honestly though , it's so retarded ugh , you think a PT would know the difference! my god doing these like shoulder press thingies with 3lbs weights


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _
> Pec Dec - _[/u]*40lbs* 1x6 , 1x10 , 1x 7 3/4 hold <-- this was just weird , my neck kept hurting at points


Are you pushing your head forward when you push the weights? Pay attention to how youe back AND head is when you do this. Keep your back against the pad and your head against it or slightly forward and a bit relaxed. All you should be focussed on is pushing the weights with your arms.

And if you have been doing it for 11 weeks, then maybe you should consider a new wo. But this time set up a proper routine. No flip flopping all over the place  Supersets and drop sets are to be used sparingly. e.g. drop sets are recommended to be used 1 out of 3 sessions, if you are doing them properly.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I thought this would be a horrible workout , but surprisingly my chest right now is KILLING me , it never does that. It's usually the next day DOMS kick in  so who knows ..


Because you did the exercises in with a less break time. This increases intensity. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Cardio - *5 minute walk , then a 7 minute jog to the gym
> 40 minutes of step class - This KILLED me
> VERY SLOW walk home , it took me 35minutes LOL


Honestly, you should have saved this setp calss for when you did a recomp because then you NEED the extra work then.... but oh well 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and my gas has gotten EXTRMELY RANK and bad. I couldn't help myself in step class .. I was beside the instructor and she was yelling " AND 1 AND 2 AND .. " then she made this gasping sound thing ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. You stuck with what you are ment to do and -  - you got sore!! Who ever would have thought!
> 
> I still say you have to get your workouts more sensible and stop fiddling around with all this 'fluff' (like your half reps funny cheat reps and limbs falling off equipment and added supersets and the like...)... Anywho...


 LOL I know .. but I just love doing extra sets , it's more of a mental thing tha I've had a good workout , I do know the difference though ..
 The like 1/2 rep stuff I know I won't be able to pull out another rep. ... like I'll just BARLEY be able to pull out 6 reps , but I'll keep going and pull out that extra 3/4 , 1/2 , 1/4 a rep and try and hold it as long as possible ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok tom - if you can't handle it then you need to change the type of foods you are eating. It is obviously not working for your digesting system!! Drop some of your fibre carbs. Look into more easily digested carbs and some high energy foods.
> 
> For example:
> Post-workout consider some grape juice to substitute for the strawberries & banana. Liquid (easier to digest) and less fibre (easier on your tummy).
> ...


 Ok , hopefulyl these changes work .. I'm always so "cramped" and gassy (it was so bad yesterday that my mom almost threw me out of the car .. literally , she wasn't joking around) , like yesterday I went to the  3 times  ugh .. and then at about meal 5 I jsut can't eat anymore , it's getting worse I'm at a point where I hate when I know I have to eat again cause i"m still rEALLY full from my last meal .. anyways.

 Ok I'll take strawberries out of my diet , try grape juice PWO and replace an oat meal with probably that rye bread again .. or maybe whole wheat sphagetti , but doubtful (and I might start having pearl barley as the carb option in the other meal). And I'll also make meal 5 a liquid using skim milk , whey and barley flakes (can't use CC in shakes .. it just tastes horrible to me , because it's so salty.). See how that works .
  Just umm .. will replacing some of my lower GI carbs with higher ones affect my fat gain ...

 Thanks for the Suggestions Emma , I'm gonnagive this a shot starting next week , when I have money again and can buy grape juice / I use mostly all the 3 boxes of strawberries I have left ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> you think a PT would know the difference! my god doing these like shoulder press thingies with 3lbs weights


Last night i was in the gym. PT brings client to do some exercises next to me. Client was probably very new to this. He gives her the teeniest dumbells i'v ever seen (prob 1/2 a lb each) and says "We would use light weights and very high reps. This is great way to reduce your body fat". I was thinking 'dumbellina'... I almost burst out laughing!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

*Doc Appointment*

Ok had my doc appointment this morning.
 EKG came back with normal sinus heart rate and eveything else normal (that's all he said .. I thought he'd go into more detail but anyways .. )
  Urin Test Came back good
  Blood test .. everything came out normal , and hemoglabin (sp? LOL) was at 151 , he said that was good.
 But the only thing that was concerning was that my morning blood sugar was 3.44 , which he said was really low. I told him I worked out that morning , and then he said that I need to eat a breakfast before working out (it was a shoulder / cardio) , which I told him I do. So he said Hmm .. well did you have a full stomach during the blood test and I said ya , I just ate about 30 mins - 1 hour before , he said that I was suppos to have a empty stomach .. but then he said o wait Never mind it's was jsut a random Blood sugar test (this is where I got confused) and he said that 3.44 is still pretty low and that soon I could run into symptoms. He said theres nothing I can really do about it and it's just saying that my bodies burning calories at a very fast steady pase and as long as he know si"m eating healthy / exercising properly it isn't a worry. So i told him I'm now having to eat around 3000-3300 cals to gain 1/2 - 1 pound a week right now , then he said well that's still not enough cause your growing  ugh , like hell I could eat anymore than this ..
  Anyways so overall it was really well , and that he could tell I was healthy , the only problem was the damn blood sugar  this isn'tt something to worry about right Emma? LOL I trust you more than my doc!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Last night i was in the gym. PT brings client to do some exercises next to me. Client was probably very new to this. He gives her the teeniest dumbells i'v ever seen (prob 1/2 a lb each) and says "We would use light weights and very high reps. This is great way to reduce your body fat". I was thinking 'dumbellina'... I almost burst out laughing!!


 LOL!
 I  hate when PT's do that! Ugh anytime I see that women PT and she's training an overwieght person she has them doing 20+ reps , sometimes at the 30 mark .. not to mention she NEVER corrects them on there form .. o god the form on some of these people.
 Not to mention I asked her one morning to check my form on my deadlift and she said I was soign it COMPLETLY wrong and I should be bending my knees more.
 She was tellign me to do it the way this link (as well as any other link I've ever seen) says NOT to , so I was ike ugh .. and hesitant to do it that way cuase I know it's dangerous but after her keep telling me to BEND knees I gave in and did it the wrong way , ugh it felt so akward and horrible and she said PERFECT. The other way you were doing it was more of a squat.  THANK god I don't do back when she's in the gym. I was really tempted to show her all the diff links telling her she's teachign it the improper / dangerous way. ..
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Quadriceps


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Macros ~
> Calories ~ around 3300
> Fat ~ around 70G
> Carbs ~ around 400+
> Protein ~ probabaly like 240-250


Assuming you are 137#/15%bf, according to my calc you are doing:
3.43	Carbs per LBM
0.60	Fat per LBM
2.06	Protein per LBM weight

Thats a lot of protein  I am doing 1.59	Protein per LBM weight presently and i'm fine. When i was doing ~2g/lb, i too had bad bad bloat/gas.

Granted at your age you need a lot of food as well as you are doing a lot of wo's. Too much as you keep buring cals on a lot of cardio. When you get to doing your recomp and you need to do something extra to speed up your metab, i dont know what you are going to do as you are already near your max weights or cardio wo almost everyday.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Assuming you are 137#/15%bf, according to my calc you are doing:
> 3.43    Carbs per LBM
> 0.60    Fat per LBM
> 2.06    Protein per LBM weight
> ...


 I know it's alot .. but as Emma did it out it , it's basically impossible for me to get 1.5G of Protein per LBM , but STILL get as much Carbs as I need. The amount of complete protein I'm eating is great for someone of my LBM , but the carb sources also have alot of incomplete proteins , and since I eat so much carbs , it backfires and rasies my total protein ..
 P.S. I'm 138lbs 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Granted at your age you need a lot of food as well as you are doing a lot of wo's. Too much as you keep buring cals on a lot of cardio. When you get to doing your recomp and you need to do something extra to speed up your metab, i dont know what you are going to do as you are already near your max weights or cardio wo almost everyday.


 Recomp more than likely will = slightly lower cals , with carb / calorie cycling.
 I'm only TECHINCALLY doing 1 session of cardio a week ... On Fri. With my shoulder workout. (As I SAY pilates is a cardio workout, but it's VERY RARELY I break a sweat in that class , like maybe once a month LOL) I've just been messed up with the step classes , but also remember on the step days I eat like an extra 300 cals to replace it. And now After I get good at step , I'll be replacing the cardio session I do on Friday morning with a step class right before my Pilates class. So It'll be very easy to get more cardio in for my recomp IF I need it ..
 Today I didn't even go to my yoga class , instead I had a 3 hour nap. I think you think the yoga / pilate's class are ALOT more intense then what they actually are. You don't even break a sweat , not even a little. (except the rare Pilates class) Yoga is mostly just a relaxing stretch , last time I nearly fell asleep , one move is you just lay on the floor with you eyes closed focusing on your breathing .. soo relaxing ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2005)

*April 20*

*Training -**Training -OFF
* Had a 3 hour nap instead of yoga today.​ 

*Diet -*

          Meal 1 -lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese , strawberries , walnut butter
               Meal 2 - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
          Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , ultra low fat miricle whip , lemon juice , vinnegar , pearl Barley , flaxseed, apple
                           Meal 4 - pearl barley , apple , chicken, broccoli 
 *1 hour later I had 5 fishies cause I forgot I didn't have any flaxseed*
 *2 hour nap , just woke up long enough to drink Meal 5*
                                      Meal 5 - strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
 *another 1 hour nap*
       Meal 6 - skim milk , barley flakes , whey , fishies , walnut butter
 Meal  7 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies

         Macros ~
          Calories ~ 2981
          Fat ~ 67G (8G sat)
          Carbs ~ 382G (54G fibre)
          Protein ~ 222G

Well there around that , too lazy to work out the slight difference with replacing the oats with pearl barley ... also the first meal I ate it with um I think I ate between 1 cup cook - 1 cup raw .. I didn't fully cook it. So the cals for for the pearl barley was like somewhere between 197 - 500 I think LOL

*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, 
*Sleep - *8 hours + 3 hour nap


 Just relaxed today , got no school tomorrow either


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Not to mention I asked her one morning to check my form on my deadlift and she said I was soign it COMPLETLY wrong and I should be bending my knees more.
> She was tellign me to do it the way this link (as well as any other link I've ever seen) says NOT to , so I was ike ugh .. and hesitant to do it that way cuase I know it's dangerous but after her keep telling me to BEND knees I gave in and did it the wrong way , ugh it felt so akward and horrible and she said PERFECT.


I think you were thinking about stiff leg DL's and she was showing you conventional/standard DL's.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -**Training -OFF
> * Had a 3 hour nap instead of yoga today.​


nice!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I think you were thinking about stiff leg DL's and she was showing you conventional/standard DL's.


 Nope.
 I was doing a regualr DL , but she said all that it is , is like a squat and that I need bend forward  while bending my knees. Now I thought she ment SLDL when I she said that , so then I did a SLDL and she said nope , that's a completely different deadlift , you want to just bend forward while bending your knees fully. So it eventually lead me to do a regualr deadlift , the improper way, I was so fustrated , I wanted to show her the different links telling her the way I was doing it was correct as there was a comp at the desk ... ugh then on the way home I was venting to my mom that she was doign ti the wrong way and she said "Well , I don't know about that , she is after all the certified one that owns her own gym. She's proabably telling you how to do is the right way"


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> nice!!


 I know .. except it backfired!! I couldn't get to bed later that night , and so now I'm going on at most 5 hours sleep (as the last time I looked the clock said 2Am) and to make it worst today was a leg / step class / work day ..  I'm gonna fall over dead soon.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok just got grape juice and sweet potatos. waht was I looking for in the grape juice? The stuff I picked out ingredients are 
 - Water
 - Concentrated grape juice
 -malic acid
 -natural flavour
 -ascorbic acid (vitamin C)
 Per 250ml
 Calories - 170
 Fat - 0
 Sodium - 20
 Carbs - 41 (39G sugar)
 Protein - 0

 I got the sweet potatos cause there was no rye bread left , but I'm glad I did 
 According to this website http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm the GI of sweet potatos here (Canada , NS) is only 48


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 21, 2005)

*April 21*

*Training -**Am - Legs + Core , Pm - Step class
* _Legs: F = foot fell off bench
   Leg Press - _*90lbs* 1x12 , *310lbs* 1x9 (high and wide) , *290lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 (doubles) *230lbs* 1x8 , 1x7 + 1 crap rep (Inner thigh) , *190lbs* 1x9LR , 1x8LR (split)
_Squat Machine -  _*210lbs* 1x8 , 1x8 , 1x8
_Split Squats - _*95lbs* 1x5cramp in my foot+6L , 1x11R , 1x4Fall+1Fall+1L , 1x6R *REST* 1x11L , 1x7F+4R , 1x2F+6L , 1x4F+4R
_Glute - Ham Raises - _1x4 1/2 , 1x4 , 1x2 , 1x1

_Calf Raises - _1x24 , 1x23 , 1x22
*superseted with
*_Hanging leg raises - _1x9 , 1x9 1/2 , 1x9

   Circuit :
_Hanging Leg/Hip Raises  - _1x2 , 1x 1/2
_Barbell Roll - _1x4 , 1x3 3/4
_Saxon Bend -  _*12lbs* 1x14 , 1x14 , 1x10
_Ball Pikes -  _1x14 , 1x14 , 1x11

_Step Class - _
45 minutes of this today , got pretty intense , the only move I can't do is the mombo 

 GREAT leg workout this morning , I'm so sore right now! And the sweat , all the sweat .. for that short period of time in the gym I wasn't bloated 
 And I had this shirt on that when I raises my hands over my head it showed my hips / stomach a little and guess what?! You could actually see some abs starting to form! And I'm getting that like V thing down by my hips ​ 

*Diet -*

             Meal 1 -strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
   *post workout* strawberries , banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
                  Meal 2 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter
             Meal 3 - chicken , pearl barley , flaxseed , apple
   * post workout* - skim milk , whey , banana , oats
                              Meal 4 - steel cut oats , flaxseed , apple , tuna , lettuce 
                                         Meal 5 - skim milk , barley flakes , whey , fishies , walnut butter
          Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies


            Macros ~ ESTIMATE
             Calories ~ 3300
             Fat ~ 70+G
             Carbs ~ 410G
             Protein ~ 240G


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam
*Sleep - *at most 5 hours


  Busy day .. now I have to study for my science test tomorrow , I jsut want sleep ! 
   And I plan on doing absoultey no cardio tomorrow .. not even a mini 10 minute session , screw that shit LOL


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> _Split Squats - _*95lbs* 1x5cramp in my foot+6L , 1x11R , 1x4Fall+1Fall+1L , 1x6R *REST* 1x11L , 1x7F+4R , 1x2F+6L , 1x4F+4R


I still don't get how your foot can just fall off the bench!! 



> And I had this shirt on that when I raises my hands over my head it showed my hips / stomach a little and guess what?! You could actually see some abs starting to form! And I'm getting that like V thing down by my hips


OMG!!! 

Woo hoo - excellent!!! That is GREAT - Ohhhh... you are going to have so many girlies drooling after your abs... !!  Ahhh - the irony of it all!! 

YOU HAVE to post piccies of that... Hot abbies are a hard thing to achieve!! 

The grape juice looks fine.... If you have some oaties, whey and juice (+/- some skim milk - or you could just keep that pre-workout) then that would be a pretty good mix... Something with ~0.5g carb/pound goal weight and 0.25-0.33g protein/pound goal weight...

So maybe - So maybe something like PWO-
250 ml grape juice (41g carb)
0.66 cups oats (35g carb)
1.25 scoop whey (30g protein)

I would have about the same quantities pre-workout:
1 banana (28g carb)
0.5 cups oats (26g carb)
1 cup skim milk (12g carb, 8g protein)
1 scoop whey (23g protein)

The sweet tato looks good too!! Mmmm... Sweet tato fries!! - YUM! 
Also - How do you like the pearl barley?                                    




> Busy day .. now I have to study for my science test tomorrow , I jsut want sleep !
> And I plan on doing absoultey no cardio tomorrow .. not even a mini 10 minute session , screw that shit LOL


Good luck on your exam! I hope you do well.... And REST UP tomorrow ok!!!  Sleep does a growing boy good!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I know .. except it backfired!! I couldn't get to bed later that night , .


 AH HA HA HAAAA.. My post originally said "you prob will have trouble falling asleep at night.", but then took it out! Coz that always happens to me. If i sleep for a long time, my sleep at night gets screwed up. A nap should not be longer than 20mins. After 20mins, you might sorta wake up a bit. At this point you should get up. You shouldnt roll over and go back to sleep as tempting as it will seem or you will fall into very deep sleep and that can screw up your sleep at night.

Thats why i always keep saying you need regular rest. It is not really possible to 'catch up' or 'make up' for lost sleep. Look at it this way, if you cant have breakfast for a week, can you eat 1weeks worth of missed breakfast on the saturday? Not really. Your body cannot compensate for all that. Only to a very limited extent.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> - Concentrated grape juice


I HATE anything from concentrate  I LOVE the Ocean Spray cranberry & grape juice  a bit more expensive than the others but niiice!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -**Am - Legs + Core , Pm - Step class
> * _Legs: *F = foot fell off bench*
> 
> Squat Machine -  *210lbs* 1x8 , 1x8 , 1x8
> Split Squats - *95lbs* 1x5*cramp in my foot*+6L , 1x11R , 1x4*Fall*+1*Fall*+1L , 1x6R *REST* 1x11L , 1x7* F*+4R , 1x2*  F*+6L , 1x4*  F*+4R_​


_
 Methinks you need to give up those split squats until you are experienced enough to do them. If you twist your ankle or hurt yourself, you will be out of the gym for a long time. Besides not being able to go anywhere as you wont be able to walk.

Last week i saw a big guy being wheeled out of the gym holding his foot(obviously he hurt his ankle) in front. YOu dont want that to be you. So if you cant do it preoperly, then DONT do it 

__


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			45 minutes of this today , got pretty intense , the only move I can't do is the mombo 

Click to expand...

Awww .. comon gay-boi.. you are supposed to know how to dance! (listen to Mr.Two-Left-Feet  )



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			You could actually see some abs starting to form! And I'm getting that like V thing down by my hips 

Click to expand...

 WHIOO HOO.. Looks like you are on the way to achieveing the holy grail of bodybuilding!! and without any surgery 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			Busy day .. now I have to study for my science test tomorrow , I jsut want sleep ! 

Click to expand...

Good Luck!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		


			And I plan on doing absoultey no cardio tomorrow .. not even a mini 10 minute session , screw that shit LOL
		
Click to expand...

  sounds like you are getting your priorities in order _​


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I still don't get how your foot can just fall off the bench!!


 I think it's mostly because I'm light headed / feeling sick / EXTREMLY tired , so my balance it a little off LOL. Notice how on the second time I do them in the same set I fall even more , so I think it's just cause I'm worn out.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> OMG!!!
> 
> Woo hoo - excellent!!! That is GREAT - Ohhhh... you are going to have so many girlies drooling after your abs... !!  Ahhh - the irony of it all!!
> 
> YOU HAVE to post piccies of that... Hot abbies are a hard thing to achieve!!


 LOL I can't wait till I get abs , and can go to a beach or pool or something and take my shirt off without worry. I wish they were gonna be ready this summer , but I know they probably won't , next summer for sure though.
 Hmm pics .. well for some reason it's most visible in the gym , espically on leg days after lots of sweating  anyways .. SOMETIMES I can see them right in the morning , all depending on when I drank / ate my last meal the previous night .. and sometimes it shows up in some mirriors and not others. I did get a little bit of it this morning , tried taking a pic , but where the mirrior is there light coming in and the lighting is all messed and not clear, LOL that's an understament. I can still post it if you guys want  But ya I'm excited either way 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The grape juice looks fine.... If you have some oaties, whey and juice (+/- some skim milk - or you could just keep that pre-workout) then that would be a pretty good mix... Something with ~0.5g carb/pound goal weight and 0.25-0.33g protein/pound goal weight...
> 
> So maybe - So maybe something like PWO-
> 250 ml grape juice (41g carb)
> ...


 Hmm well .. I tried this yesterday 
 1 cup skim milk 
 100ml of grape juice
 55g of oats

so disgusting I was ready to puke! It made my tummy all upset too .
 I'll try just grape juice next time .. see it thats what made my stomach upset.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> The sweet tato looks good too!! Mmmm... Sweet tato fries!! - YUM!
> Also - How do you like the pearl barley?


 OMG I forgot about sweet tato fries!! And with some atkins ketchup 
 I love my pearl barley cooked in the rice cooker with some cinnamon cooked in with it  OMG so good! .. but then I had to add the flaxseed and it wasn't as yummy ...





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good luck on your exam! I hope you do well.... And REST UP tomorrow ok!!!  Sleep does a growing boy good!


 I think I made close to 100%  , no more joking around for me , I'm hitting the books. I made an 85% on my last math test .. kinda upset me cause I thought I got 90+ but anyways that's still really good for me considering math is my WORST subject!
 And I got 8 hours sleep


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> AH HA HA HAAAA.. My post originally said "you prob will have trouble falling asleep at night.", but then took it out! Coz that always happens to me. If i sleep for a long time, my sleep at night gets screwed up. A nap should not be longer than 20mins. After 20mins, you might sorta wake up a bit. At this point you should get up. You shouldnt roll over and go back to sleep as tempting as it will seem or you will fall into very deep sleep and that can screw up your sleep at night.
> 
> Thats why i always keep saying you need regular rest. It is not really possible to 'catch up' or 'make up' for lost sleep. Look at it this way, if you cant have breakfast for a week, can you eat 1weeks worth of missed breakfast on the saturday? Not really. Your body cannot compensate for all that. Only to a very limited extent.


   LOL I could never have a 20min nap! I just couldn't get back up.
   But I shoulda know 3 hours pushed it .. o well  it's done with I supos..
   MMM eating an enitre weeks worth of protein pancakes in one sitting  the tastiness 


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I HATE anything from concentrate  I LOVE the Ocean Spray cranberry & grape juice  a bit more expensive than the others but niiice!!


  Ugh well the stuff I got jsut turned my stomach .. not sure if it was the taste , or if maybe I can't handle juice PWO or something cause I use to LOVE grape juice .. hmm.. I was so excited to drink it to.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Methinks you need to give up those split squats until you are experienced enough to do them. If you twist your ankle or hurt yourself, you will be out of the gym for a long time. Besides not being able to go anywhere as you wont be able to walk.
> 
> Last week i saw a big guy being wheeled out of the gym holding his foot(obviously he hurt his ankle) in front. YOu dont want that to be you. So if you cant do it preoperly, then DONT do it


 Well like I said to Emma I don't think it's not that I'm experienced enough but it's just that I'm so worn out byt the time I get to them. But I'm fine it's not that I'll twist my ankle or anything .. it's hard to explain it just comes off on it's own cause I fell like I'm gonna fall over .. my balance itsn't the greatest when you light headed  and trying to do 2 sets whith one set dosen't help LOL.
 But there probabaly the best exercise I've ever done of my legs , they hit EVERYWHERE , quads , hammies , inner / outer thighs and espically the glutes I love them! I felt like something was missing when I wasn't doing them ..




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Awww .. comon gay-boi.. you are _supposed _to know how to dance! (listen to Mr.Two-Left-Feet  )


 ROFL! dosen't that suck , gay's are suppos to know how to dance , but I'm proabably the most worst dancer there ever was , hopefully strip cardio will change that LOL. God I love Strip cardio .. anyways
 Damn mombo , it should jsut die! everyoen in the class was doing it and I was just standing there going "what? ..huh .." it was horrible I'm going in early next day so she can teach it to me one on one



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> WHIOO HOO.. Looks like you are on the way to achieveing the holy grail of bodybuilding!! and without any surgery
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


 Thanks
 O god the whole surgery thing .. I can't even think back that far .. what the hell was going through my head ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> sounds like you are getting your priorities in order


 Yup


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2005)

*April 23*

*Training -**Shoulders
* _Arnold Presses - _*8lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x12 1/2 , 1x7 1/2 , 1x51/2
_Clean and Sweep - _*60lbs* 1x5 1/2 , 1x4 1/2 , *55lbs* 1x 7 1/2
_Cable Delts - _*20lbs* 1x9 1/4 hold , 1x6 1/2 hold , 1x6

 God this workout was so rushed , I had 20 minutes to do it .. 
 anyways weights/ reps went up  espically on the Cable Delts , they increased another 5lbs​ 

*Diet -*

              Meal 1 -banana , whey , skim milk , oats 
    *post workout* grape juice , skim milk , oats
                   Meal 2 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
              Meal 3 - tuna , pearl barley , flaxseed , apple
                               Meal 4 - sweet potato , fishies , apple , chicken ,
                                          Meal 5 - skim milk , barley flakes , whey , fishies , walnut butter
           Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies


             Macros ~ 
              Calories ~ 2941
              Fat ~ 67 (8g sat)
              Carbs ~ 372 (46G of fiber)
              Protein ~ 216G


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea , crystal light packet ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam
*Sleep - *8 hours

 Had a great workout. Nothing really happened .. umm it was just really really busy at work , had to stay an extra 2 hours .. o and I was craving the yummy muffins I know I'd have the next day  and the coffee .. and the english toffee cappicino Large of course , and the pizza / garlic fingers .. the the whey ice cream stuff, and possilby donghuts / cinnamon rolls .. ok so lots of food on the mind LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 23, 2005)

Umm weight this morning was 139.5lbs .. gained 1.5lbs  water? , glycogen stores fuller cause I didn't do cardio yesterday like I normally do??


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I could never have a 20min nap! I just couldn't get back up.


If you are really tired, then yes you wouldnt wake up. but if it is just a nap to 'recharge the batteries' then you would.

And thats just it. Teenagers eat and sleep a lot (kinda like big babies  ). Because you need the food and sleep. Thats why you need to eat and rest and not overwork yourself.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> MMM eating an enitre weeks worth of protein pancakes in one sitting  the tastiness



... and the bloat   



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh well the stuff I got jsut turned my stomach .. not sure if it was the taste , or if maybe I can't handle juice PWO or something cause I use to LOVE grape juice .. hmm.. I was so excited to drink it to.



Try it without milk. Also try another brand. Try the ocean Spray cran+grape. you'll def like it. I used to do applejuice in my pwo shake at one time 




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well like I said to Emma I don't think it's not that I'm experienced enough but it's just that I'm so worn out byt the time I get to them. But I'm fine it's not that I'll twist my ankle or anything .. it's hard to explain it just comes off on it's own cause I fell like I'm gonna fall over .. my balance itsn't the greatest when you light headed  and trying to do 2 sets whith one set dosen't help LOL.



Then i still say dont do it. Whatever the reason, there is no reason to fall off the equip at all. If it is not supposed to happen, then something is wrong. Anyway, it is time to change things so maybe you should drop it for your next routine and come back to it later.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> O god the whole surgery thing .. I can't even think back that far .. what the hell was going through my head ..



  True teenager.... short memory


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are really tired, then yes you wouldnt wake up. but if it is just a nap to 'recharge the batteries' then you would.
> 
> And thats just it. Teenagers eat and sleep a lot (kinda like big babies  ). Because you need the food and sleep. Thats why you need to eat and rest and not overwork yourself.


 Well it's very rarely I take a "nap" , I ususally only do it cause I'm dead tired , but normally I try and keep it at most 2 hours , but I couldn't last time. I was soooo tired. Ahh I can't wait untill I'm older so I don't have to eat and sleep so much 





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ... and the bloat


 Ahhhh  you just ruined the perfectly good fantasy of eating an entire weeks worth of breakfast. Evil






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Try it without milk. Also try another brand. Try the ocean Spray cran+grape. you'll def like it. I used to do applejuice in my pwo shake at one time


 Is cranberry's alright? Cause that's the only brand name I could find that was just grape and no other crap.
 I'll ahve to search around some more stores.







			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then i still say dont do it. Whatever the reason, there is no reason to fall off the equip at all. If it is not supposed to happen, then something is wrong. Anyway, it is time to change things so maybe you should drop it for your next routine and come back to it later.


  well I wasn't doing it for like 4 weeks I think , doing those split lunge things on the squat machine ..damn split lunge things 
 Don't worry though I'm fine with the split squats , it's just a balance thing that'll have to come with time.






			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> True teenager.... short memory


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2005)

*April 23*

*Training -**OFF
*

*Diet -*

               Meal 1 -3 scoops of whey, fishies
                    Meal 2 -1 boston cream doghnut , 1 oatbran apple muffin , 1 sm. english toffee cappicino
               Meal 3 - 1 cappinuco dognught , 1 choc. cip muffin
                                Meal 4 - 1 12" pizza (except 2 slices) , 1 12" garlic fingers, 1 choc. chip cookie 

 Random stuff through the day - 1 cookie my friend made, 2 white chocolate cookie thingies. And a couple of sips of this coffee / banana smothie thing. It had yogurt , skim milk , banana , and coffee in it. Well we didn't realzie that the recipe means coffee ALREADY made , so we added in 3TBSP of coffee beans .. ugh it was so horrible LOL , funny as hell though.

Estimated Calories ... o god maybe 3300- 3400  bad day.


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *7 cups of coffee , with skim milk in each.
*Sleep - *9 hours

Horrible day. Started out great , running around town in socks all prissy like with wine glasses full of this banana / coffee smothie shit that was horrible. Then at night some shit happened and needless to say I'm no longer friends with someone as he has started pulling alot shit , and he did something last night that was the last straw and me and Diane blew up at him. I never want to see his fucking face again. Didn't get to bed till 5am cause I was shaking I was so pissed off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Is cranberry's alright? Cause that's the only brand name I could find that was just grape and no other crap.
> I'll ahve to search around some more stores.


This is what i am talking about :
http://www.oceanspray.com/homeFlash.asp
Then click on - Products -> premium 100% cranberry products.
Then click on  - Cranberry and Concord Grape. 

Check Loblaws. They should have it.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> This is what i am talking about :
> http://www.oceanspray.com/homeFlash.asp
> Then click on - Products -> premium 100% cranberry products.
> Then click on  - Cranberry and Concord Grape.
> ...


 Looks yummy , ON IT"S OWN! LOL
 I tried grape juice again on it's own this time , mixed it with oats and whey ..  I just can't drink juice PWO , I just can't I nearly threw up drinking it ..I was gaging and everything ... I'm gonna stick with skim milk / banana / oats / whey.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2005)

*April 24*

*Training -**Back+Bi
*_Seated Cable Row - _*50lbs* 1x12 , *110lbs* 1x7 + almost 1 rep , 1x6 + 1/2 hold , 1x5 1/2 hold , 1x4 + almost 1 rep
_Wide Grip LAT Pulldown - _*90lbs* 1x7 + almost one rep +1 cheat rep , *1x5 + almost one rep + 1 cheat rep
_Narrow "   "      "          - _*100lbs* 1x6 1/2 hold , 1x5 + almost 1 and held , 1x4 1/2 held
_Deadlift - _*115lbs* 1x12 , 1x10
_Hyperextension - _*5lbs* 1x12 + almost one held , *10lbs* 1x6 3/4 hold , 1x6 1/2 hold
_Barbell Curl - _*50lbs* 1x9 , 1x5 1/4 hold *45lbs* 1x 6
_Hammer Curls - _*25lbs* 1x5 1/2 R&L , 1x3 1/2 hold R&L

​ 

*Diet -*

               Meal 1 -skim milk , whey , barley flakes , walnut butter
                    Meal 2 - skim milk , whey , oats , banana
 *post workout* grape juice , oats , whey 
               Meal 3 - lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
                                Meal 4 - sweet potato , fishies , apple , chicken ,broccoli
                                           Meal 5 - pearled barley , fishies , apple , tuna , lettuce , homemade dressing
            Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies


              Macros ~ 
               Calories ~ 2955
               Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
               Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
               Protein ~ 211G

 Hmm ... umm I've started takign 18 fishies a day as well flaxseed doesn't mix with sweet potato , and I'd much rather just pearl barley with cinnamon ... is this alright? or am I taking to much .. or does it really matter


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam
*Sleep -*7 and a half

                                 Busy day, had a good workout. I'm just concerned that my arms might be lagging .. we'll see this sat with measurments.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 24, 2005)

Hmm my schedule's about to get alot more hetic.
 I'm gonna start working 6 days a week , 5 hour shifts each day. I need to save up some money for summer as I'm taking a trip to Toronto for the summer for around 2 weeks. I want around 1000 dollars to go down there ...
 I'll also need to find a gym to go to, and I'll proabably just bring some whey and then buy the rest of my groceries once I get there .. there also might be alot of cheats for those 2 weeks .. but I plan on keeping it as clean as I can. I'll be going with my friend Mike and possibly another friend. I want to meet up with Jaim , we'll be eating lots of pizza  LOL. And Adrian if you don't mind I could signup at your gym , I think it'd be fun to actually train with someone. That way to, if you see anything I'm doing wrong you could fix it. But only if you want.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm ... umm I've started takign 18 fishies a day as well flaxseed doesn't mix with sweet potato , and I'd much rather just pearl barley with cinnamon ... is this alright? or am I taking to much .. or does it really matter


Way too many tom... You don't need it. You would be much better off increasing your monounsaturated fats instead. 

Why not combine some chilli powder, garlic and cinnamon with olive oil and brush your sweet tato's with the mix before you bake them? It will make them really yummy and crisp them up nicely too.

You could also drizzle some walnut oil or olive oil over a salad or something...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Looks yummy , ON IT"S OWN! LOL
> I tried grape juice again on it's own this time , mixed it with oats and whey ..  I just can't drink juice PWO , I just can't I nearly threw up drinking it ..I was gaging and everything ... I'm gonna stick with skim milk / banana / oats / whey.


Yes it is YUMMY on its own. At the time i was doing juice with my pwo shake i wasnt doing oats. Heck, i wasnt doing any carbs as i didnt know better  *all that time and effort wasted* I tried Crystal lite grape flavour with my oats and protein powder breakfast shake and it was not good. So you could be right that it does taste gross with oats..etc.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Why not combine some chilli powder,


Tom, What Emma is referring to is Cayenne pepper, i think. NOT the mexican 'Chili powder'. I made that mistake a looong time ago and wondered why my dish tasted funny, until i looked at the package of chilli powder and read the ingredients 

UK, Australia, Asia... Chilli powder is hot peppers (cayenne peppers) dried and powdered (ground).

North America .. chilli is the mexican dish as you know... and ground hot peppers are Cayenne pepper powder.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> And Adrian if you don't mind I could signup at your gym , I think it'd be fun to actually train with someone. That way to, if you see anything I'm doing wrong you could fix it. But only if you want.


Sure! no prob.. i'll check with them as to what their policy is for visitors and let you know.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Way too many tom... You don't need it. You would be much better off increasing your monounsaturated fats instead.
> 
> Why not combine some chilli powder, garlic and cinnamon with olive oil and brush your sweet tato's with the mix before you bake them? It will make them really yummy and crisp them up nicely too.
> 
> You could also drizzle some walnut oil or olive oil over a salad or something...


  Ok , I'll put fishies back to 6.

   MMMM that combo sounds really yummy  I'll give it a shot next week , as I've been a little tight with money lately .. but starting next week my pay check will be $300+ so finnacially my life is gonna get so much better ... time wise it's gonna be hectic as hell. So today I jsut ate 8G of walnuts in both meals

 P.S. Some random info , checked the 1% CC at the store , the skim and 1% have the same amount of carbs - 7G , so should I still just stick to the skim ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes it is YUMMY on its own. At the time i was doing juice with my pwo shake i wasnt doing oats. Heck, i wasnt doing any carbs as i didnt know better  *all that time and effort wasted* I tried Crystal lite grape flavour with my oats and protein powder breakfast shake and it was not good. So you could be right that it does taste gross with oats..etc.


 O Adrian it's sooo gross, I can usually eat alot of gross stuff if I have too , and I'll just go over in my mind all the benifits of the food I'm eating , which will distract the taste LOL but this is just sick.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, What Emma is referring to is Cayenne pepper, i think. NOT the mexican 'Chili powder'. I made that mistake a looong time ago and wondered why my dish tasted funny, until i looked at the package of chilli powder and read the ingredients
> 
> UK, Australia, Asia... Chilli powder is hot peppers (cayenne peppers) dried and powdered (ground).
> 
> North America .. chilli is the mexican dish as you know... and ground hot peppers are Cayenne pepper powder.


 LOL ok thanks for clearing that up , when I first read it I was like "hmmm .. really chili?!" makes sense now, thanks


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sure! no prob.. i'll check with them as to what their policy is for visitors and let you know.


 Ok THANKS so much! I was stressing over where I could work out , and how many people would be at the gym and how retarded I would look and I wouldn't know anyone.
 I'm so pumped for this trip , it's gonna be so much fun, just enjoying myself for a week or two. LOL I'm either gonna have to get you or Jaim to show me a good grocery store!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

*April 25*

*Training -**Cardio + Abs
*Pilates Class .. wow my abbies are so sore!

​ 

*Diet -*

                Meal 1 -lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
                     Meal 2 - skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                Meal 3 - pearled barley , walnuts , apple , tuna , lettuce ,
                                 Meal 4 - sweet potato , walnuts, apple , chicken ,
 *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                                            Meal 5 - skim milk ,whey , barley flakes , walnuts , fishies
             Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies


               Macros ~ 
                Calories ~ 2955
                Fat ~ 65 (8g sat)
                Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                Protein ~ 211G



*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam, *Salt *
*Sleep -*7 and a half


 Busy as hell today. Still have so much homework and it's 9:32PM , I wanted to get to bed by 10PM , but it dosen't look like it's gonna be that way ..

 P.S. My entire back and Bi's are sore as hell


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 25, 2005)

O ya confession time ..
 My name isn't Tom , it's actually Lewie (pronouced like Louie). See when I first came to IM I was still pretty sick , eating to little , too much cardio etc. And well I kinda got told I needed to increase cals etc.. but I didn't want to listen and got all pissed off and left. Then after a whiel I actually wanted to learn stuff so I came back. But in case people wouldn't take me seriously I choose a different username - Tom_B. Umm so ya ..here's some old threads of mine -
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33814
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33878
 I didn't think it was that big a deal , but decided I might as well tell all of ya. And I also just don't like my name LOL , I'm named after my druggie of a father that left when I was 3.
 So yup anyways .. that's my little secret I was keeping from ya guys , sorry!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, What Emma is referring to is Cayenne pepper, i think. NOT the mexican 'Chili powder'. I made that mistake a looong time ago and wondered why my dish tasted funny, until i looked at the package of chilli powder and read the ingredients
> 
> UK, Australia, Asia... Chilli powder is hot peppers (cayenne peppers) dried and powdered (ground).
> 
> North America .. chilli is the mexican dish as you know... and ground hot peppers are Cayenne pepper powder.


 What do you call what you call chilli powder then? 

What is your chilli powder made of?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya confession time ..
> My name isn't Tom , it's actually Lewie (pronouced like Louie).






> Umm so ya ..here's some old threads of mine -
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33814
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33878







 But that is amazing tom - I am SOOOO glad you have moved passed that!!  It just shows how much you have turned your life around and made such GREAT changes in your attitude!! 



> And I also just don't like my name LOL , I'm named after my druggie of a father that left when I was 3. So yup anyways .. that's my little secret I was keeping from ya guys , sorry!


No problem - so there is no need to say sorry... But thanks for telling us!

So - what WOULD you like your name to be? Cause I don't mind calling you something else... Do you want to stick with Tom? What about Tom-Tom? Tom-o-lina? Tim-Tam-Tom? (mmmmm....  tim-tams.... )....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok THANKS so much! I was stressing over where I could work out , and how many people would be at the gym and how retarded I would look and I wouldn't know anyone.


Dont stress out over it. Actually i think you should plan to take those weeks off rather than work yourself. Dont worry you wont loose muscle or go down in size. If anything, the break will do you good. Besides you will be mostly going around town so you will be active and quite tired 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm so pumped for this trip , it's gonna be so much fun, just enjoying myself for a week or two. LOL I'm either gonna have to get you or Jaim to show me a good grocery store!


I use a No Frills at my apt building  It is not fancy, but it does have all that i need. At cheaper prices


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O ya confession time ..
> My name isn't Tom , it's actually Lewie (pronouced like Louie).


Lewie? As in 'Hewey, Dewey, Louie'? Donald Ducks nephews  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33814
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33878


 

I'm glad you came back and decided to learn and improve your self. You have come a long way since then and you will go places 

Oh and btw, i guess you found the scoop by now!



> And just one more question lol (i must be getting on everyones nerves) I just went out and bought some whey protein, and the nutrional information says per one scoop...but how much is one scoop? a tablespoon? 2 tablespoons? anyone have a clue?


 

No need to apologise. Do you still want to be called Tom? I guess thats what we are used to by now.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What do you call what you call chilli powder then?
> 
> What is your chilli powder made of?


I know it as chilli powder. But now i know better. When i'm at the store i look for 'Cayenne pepper powder' Coz i'm looking for powdered hot peppers/chillis. I dont really use the mexican chilli powder. I guess the cayenne pepper/chilli powder thing is more of an american thing.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for understanding about the whole name thing guys. When I found those threads and re -read through them ... I just can't even comphrehend how I was thinking back then. I was so scared of everything. All the cardio I would do , the crazy amount of reps I'd do , all the friggin "fat burning" pills I'd waste my money on and have to hid from my family .. ugh all that time wasted destroying my body.

 Yup Lewie as in Donald Ducks Nephews LOL. I know it's a weird way to spell it. Umm as for my name it dosen't really matter to me! If you guys are used to calling me Tom then by all means call me Tom (Tom-Tom , Tom-o-lina, Tim-Tam-Tom LOL Emma  ) or you can call me Lewie , Lew , or what my friends call me - Lew-la-bell , tinkerbell , priscila queen of the desert and princess ROFL god I have alot of names!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 26, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont stress out over it. Actually i think you should plan to take those weeks off rather than work yourself. Dont worry you wont loose muscle or go down in size. If anything, the break will do you good. Besides you will be mostly going around town so you will be active and quite tired


 LOL I KNEW you were gonna say that! I promise I'll take a break sometime during the summer , but I don't exactly want to take a break when my diet will be a little offish. I'll jsut feel all "icky" and ... *shudder* normal  Besides I'll be there for 2 weeks I'm sure maybe even 3 depending on money , so all I really need is one week off , so I'll need a gym either way. My real plan was once I get to 145ish and I decide it's time to do my re-comp I was gonna take a week off and re-work my new diet / routine to go according with what I need the most improvements on ..
 So I don't know yet I'll just play it by ear I suppos  ... 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I use a No Frills at my apt building  It is not fancy, but it does have all that i need. At cheaper prices


 WHOA! .. you have a grocery store in your apt?! OMG that must be damn convienet! You lucky bastard you


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 26, 2005)

*april 26*

*Training - Am - Chest + Tri / Pm - Step class
*_Dumbell Flys - _*5lbs* 1x12
_Cable Flys -  4 sets -  _*20lbs* 1x8 + 1 slow rep , 1x4+1 slow rep + 1/4 hold , *15lbs* 1x7 1/4 , 1x7
_Incline Press - 4 sets - _*80lbs* 1x 8 3/4 hold , 1x5 1/4 hold *70lbs* 1x 7 1/4 , 1x5 1/4
_Decline Dumbell Flys - 2 drop sets , 1 normal set -
_*15lbs* 1x11 1/4 DROP , *12lbs* 1x10 
  *15lbs* 1x8 DROP *12lbs* 1x4
  *12lbs* 1x 7 1/2 then my form got bad so I stoped.
_Pec Dec - 3sets _- *40lbs* 1x10 , 1x8 , 1x8
_Cable Extension , Lunge Postition - 3 sets - _*65lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 , 1x7
_Bench Dips - 3 sets - _1x9 , 1x7 1x6

*Step - *Wow this was great. I can finally do the mombo  and we also learned ALOT of different moves , but I eventually caught on. Lots of sweating.

​ 

*Diet -*

                 Meal 1 -skim milk , whey , oats , banana
  *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                      Meal 2 -  lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
                 Meal 3 - tuna , walnuts , apple , pearl barley
  Meal 4 - sweet potato , walnuts , apple , chicken , SF ketchup  OMG sweet potato fries with SF ketchup!!!!
  *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                                             Meal 5 - barley flakes , whey , skim milk , walnuts, fishies
              Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies, coco powder , SF maple syrup  - you were right Emma this was delicious!


                Macros ~ 
                 Calories ~ 2955
                 Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
                 Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                 Protein ~ 211G

 All that + 1/2 a cup of skim milk , 1/3 a cup of rolled oats, 50G of banana and 1 scoop of whey , too tired to add it all up.


*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam, cocoa powder, SF maple syrup, salt , SF ketchup
*Sleep -*6 and a half hours

 Got maple syrup again  this new store got it in adn it's also a dollar cheaper there too .
 Really Really busy day. Had a great workout this morning. this girl started a convo up with me at the gym this morning , she thought I was in univesity LOL , after I told her I was in grade 10 , she said holy crap that's dedication then to come here. Then she told me I was lifting pretty heavy and I'm pretty strong (even though I'm not LOL, I'm no where near wha tis considered strong.) , so that made me feel good. Then she started talkign about how I'm probably having trouble gaining weight , and I told here ya and It's so hard to eat as much as I do and she stared at me with a blank face then went , o ya I fell your pain  , god I'm stuck on stupid weight watchers. I felt like getting into a convo about proper dieting ... but I didn't want to offend her....
 Then I wanted to get into another diet convo with some other girl , at my step class there was like this group of women talking in the back corner before class and I heard one go "Well today I'm doing really good , I had an apple for breakfast , water for lunch and a muffin as a snack".  I REALLY REALLY wanted to say something .. but I'm a pussy ass I guess ..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> all the friggin "fat burning" pills I'd waste my money on and have to hid from my family ..


I cant believe you were spending ~$120/week on that crap!!!! Thank god you came to your senses and stopped!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 27, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL I KNEW you were gonna say that! I promise I'll take a break sometime during the summer , but I don't exactly want to take a break when my diet will be a little offish.


OK. Depends on where you are staying if you have access to a gym. Toronto is big. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> WHOA! .. you have a grocery store in your apt?! OMG that must be damn convienet! You lucky bastard you


Yep! all i have to do is take the elevator to the street level, go around the building to the store. Actually there is a way to the store through the basement parking lot as well. So when the weather is really bad, i could thake the elevator to that level and go underground, avoiding the bad weather


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yep! all i have to do is take the elevator to the street level, go around the building to the store. Actually there is a way to the store through the basement parking lot as well. So when the weather is really bad, i could thake the elevator to that level and go underground, avoiding the bad weather


 I now hate you


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2005)

omg .. I decided to take a nap for like 30 minutes .. alarm didn't wake me up and I woke up 2 and a half hours later .. ugh so now I'm trying to fit in 3L of water , 1 cup of greet tea , a shake , Meal 5 and Meal 6 withing 3 hours ... the pain in my stoamch right now. And my gas is UNBEARABLE , so rancid (while typing this now my mom walked in my room and screamed and ran back out .. it's literally unbearable) , and I'm actually getting some chest pains from all this  .. ugh


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2005)

*April 27*

*Training - OFF .. shoulda done yoga but meh.*

*Diet -*
                                                                                    Same old same old


                 Macros ~ 
                  Calories ~ 2955
                  Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
                  Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                  Protein ~ 211G




*Water - *4 L
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam, cocoa powder, SF maple syrup, salt , SF ketchup
*Sleep -*8 + 2 and a half hour nap

Ok I've been tired as hell today ...  I didn't go to work as planed becuase I feel like I'm gonna pass out. EVERYONE was telling me I looked like I was gonna just drop. I've also been having these major headaches all day , ugh it hurt so much. so I took a two hour nap, Now I'm trying to stuff all my food in me and it hurts so much ... and I want to get to bed soon .. but I still have homework , god damn it , theres not enough time in the day to do everything , I'm always stressing cause I have something to do, I hate it. At least I get one day of the week to relax and enjoy myself , Saturdays. O wait I now have to work on those days  fuck.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 27, 2005)

P.S. if I'm right then this Saturday I should be around 140lbs .. I'm only getting up to 142lbs. I'm sorry but I just can't anymore , This is killing me. I'll start re-working my new routine and new diet on Sat morning and post it sometime .. once again sorry but if I decide after I'm done recomping that I want more then I can do more. I don't need to get it all at once so to speak .. I just can't do this anymore.


 What sounds like a good calorie level to re-comp at? 2600 or 2700?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. ugh so now I'm trying to fit in 3L of water , 1 cup of greet tea , a shake , Meal 5 and Meal 6 withing 3 hours ... the pain in my stoamch right now.


Dont do that. If you missed a meal, dont stuff yourself till it hurts. Just reduce the quantity a bit or skip a meal, depending. No harm if you do a bit less cals for 1 day, IMO.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok I've been tired as hell today ...  I didn't go to work as planed becuase I feel like I'm gonna pass out. EVERYONE was telling me I looked like I was gonna just drop. I've also been having these major headaches all day , ugh it hurt so much. so I took a two hour nap, Now I'm trying to stuff all my food in me and it hurts so much ... and I want to get to bed soon .. but I still have homework , god damn it , theres not enough time in the day to do everything , I'm always stressing cause I have something to do, I hate it. At least I get one day of the week to relax and enjoy myself , Saturdays. O wait I now have to work on those days  fuck.


3x split and no cardio is looking pretty good now, isnt it   *I'm so mean, i gloat at u too much  * Also regular rest, or else as i have said before, if you dont do that, your body will demend it. You cannot say 'i will rest on the weekend to make up for it'. Dosent work that way. Even studying is a mental strain on you. So you need to rest. not just rest because of your training.

Whatever you decide for the nexct cycle, keep in mind your work schedule and school and plan around that to avoid such situations. You MUST do a bit of advance thinking/planning.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 28, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> What sounds like a good calorie level to re-comp at? 2600 or 2700?


At your age, the response that you might have seen on the forum is that you dont need to diet, just eat clean and well. But.... 

Anyway, first it would be a good idea to find out your bf so you can plan your pro and fats to feed the lbm only. I guess Emma would have better feedback for you about this.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont do that. If you missed a meal, dont stuff yourself till it hurts. Just reduce the quantity a bit or skip a meal, depending. No harm if you do a bit less cals for 1 day, IMO.


 Ya ... I'm not gonna try and do that again. I was in so much pain , and I can tell all that food's still with me today 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 3x split and no cardio is looking pretty good now, isnt it   *I'm so mean, i gloat at u too much  * Also regular rest, or else as i have said before, if you dont do that, your body will demend it. You cannot say 'i will rest on the weekend to make up for it'. Dosent work that way. Even studying is a mental strain on you. So you need to rest. not just rest because of your training.
> 
> Whatever you decide for the nexct cycle, keep in mind your work schedule and school and plan around that to avoid such situations. You MUST do a bit of advance thinking/planning.


 LOL you little gloater you .
 It's mostly work and school that's stressing me ... I LOVE going to the gym , it's the only time of the day I'm not "in a rush" or working on someone elses schedule. It's my time. And it's also a great way for my to let go of some stress , even if it's just for that short period ..
 It's my damn sleep habits / work / finnacial shit / trying to get a car / school / things with friends .. ugh it just won't stop , it's one thing after another and it's pissing the hell out of me. Ok liek the car thing my dad was going on about this great car that was for sale for $2500 low milege etc. and would last me a LONG time , so I was like great , get it then while we can .. but he said "we'll I don't have the3 money , but ask you mom if it's alright then I'll buy it for you"  you jsut said you didn't have the money .. so anyways I didn't get it casue it was sold the next day. I wouldn't be so pissed if they actually didn't have the money , BUT WE DO! It's pissing the hell out of me. My dad like's to live a lavish lifestyle he told me before , where he likes to have money and if he wants you can go out and buy a 5,000 dollar TV just for the hell of it. We acutually have TWO $5,000 dollar TVs .. we make AT LEAST $100,000 a year , fuck it's pissing me off there just toying with me and sayign o theres a nice car that we have the money to buy for you but we won't. UGH .. sorry rant there.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> At your age, the response that you might have seen on the forum is that you dont need to diet, just eat clean and well. But....
> 
> Anyway, first it would be a good idea to find out your bf so you can plan your pro and fats to feed the lbm only. I guess Emma would have better feedback for you about this.


 I'm not dieting with my calories at that level  I'm re-comping. See right now I'm gaining 1 pound a week at 3000 cals , so in order to re-comp you have to eat at maintenance level , or slightly below maintenance. I'm guessing mine would be around there .. not sure though.
   I can't find out my bodyfat  the 3x I got it done all readings had me between 5% - 8% , which we know isn't the case. When I take measurments this Sat. though I'm gonna plug the data into that website I did before that said I had like 16.1% , that's so far the most accurate on I've done ..
 Also I think I might go all through may still bulking ... I want to stop , I can't do this for much longer ... but I wa thinking about it and I might nee dthat extra couple fo pounds becuase re-comping can only take my bodyfat% so low ... so I might need those few xtra pounds to play around with.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2005)

*April 28*

*Training - Legs in the Am / Step class in the PM
*_Leg Press - _*90lbs* 1x12 , *310lbs* 1x12 (high and wide) , *290lbs* 1x11 , 1x10 (double) , *230lbs* 1x12 (wide) , *190lbs* 2x12RL (split)
_Squat Machine - _*210lbs* 3x10
_Split Squat -  _*100lbs* 2x10RL *REST* 2x10RL - didn't fall once today 
_Glute Ham Raises -  _1x5 , 1x4 , 1x 3 3/4 held , then I fell back down 

  The rest was peformed like a circuit , would do one set of one exercise then move to the next exercise and do one set etc..
_Calf Raises -  _1x25 , 1x24 , 1x24
_Hanging Leg Raises -  _1x10 , 1x9 , 1x8
_BB Roll outs - _1x5 , 1x3 3/4 , 1x 3/4
_Hanging leg / hip Raises - _1x2 , _Decline Sit-ups - _1x6 , 1x4 1/2
_Ball Pikes -  _1x14 , 1x12 , 1x9

*Step - *was REALLY REALLY good , I feel alot more confident , and I think the intro classes are done now , so I can now take regualr step classes 


​ 

*Diet -*

                   Meal 1 -skim milk , whey , oats , banana
    *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                        Meal 2 -  lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
                   Meal 3 - tuna , walnuts , apple , pearl barley
    Meal 4 - sweet potato , walnuts , apple , chicken , SF ketchup 
    *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                                               Meal 5 - barley flakes , whey , skim milk , walnuts, fishies
                Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies, coco powder , SF maple syrup 


                  Macros ~ 
                   Calories ~ 2955
                   Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
                   Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                   Protein ~ 211G

   All that + 1/2 a cup of skim milk , 1/4 a cup of rolled oats, 50G of banana and 1 scoop of whey , 


*Water -7* *L *... I drank alot of water today casue I've been constipated lately, .. the extra water didn't help anything .. I'm really uncomfortable , today I've gone like 5x and I'm scared I'm pughing to much and my hemroid is gonna come back (Hemroids - speed bumps for a fag LOL , my moms friend said that one day while driving , anyways) , I'm seriously considering taking a laxative tomorrow night as I still have some fleet enema left from when I had to have the surgery ..
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam, cocoa powder, SF maple syrup, salt , SF ketchup, *1 bottle of diet pepsi  * it's been over a motnh since I've had one though 
*Sleep -*6 hours

 Ok Gas is even worse today , if possible. I've got bean-o now .. I'll try it tomorrow hopefully that helps alot.
 I'm so wiped .. everyone is telling me how tired and worn out I looked , and that I look sick and that my face is all flushed etc..  *sigh*
 Anyways busy day again today , had this huge banquet thing at the restaurant that I had to cook for , it was the Amherst Hockey Team .. so many combination plates ... anyways. Had two amazing workouts today, felt so good  - Now I'm going to bed


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 28, 2005)

Ugh nevermind ... I just took the fleet enema. And I feel so much better now. I'm not sure if I shoulda , but I'mg lad I did .. I didn't even have to wait the full 2 - 5minutes for it to work , it worked instantly if that tells ya how cramped up I was.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> It's my damn sleep habits / work / finnacial shit / trying to get a car / school / things with friends .. ugh it just won't stop , it's one thing after another and it's pissing the hell out of me.


Yeah, shit happens and sometimes all at once. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I'm not dieting with my calories at that level  I'm re-comping.


A diet is "A regulated selection of foods". weather you are doing a bulk, cut, recomp...etc. That does not mean you are on a specific diet. That is the objective, the goal of the diet. 

What i was trying to say was that at your age, if you simply ate properly and adequately(and worked out), you would look great. without having to follow a regulated regimin. 

Also considering that you have made it clear that you dont want to get really big/huge.

So if you take a nap and miss a meal, dont shovel down a whole lot of food  into you or freak out if you cant get the meal right. I know you are not as bad as previously, but if things dont work out, just ease up a bit. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I think I might go all through may still bulking ... I want to stop , I can't do this for much longer ... but I wa thinking about it and I might nee dthat extra couple fo pounds becuase re-comping can only take my bodyfat% so low ... so I might need those few xtra pounds to play around with.


Ok, once you get the bf done, then rework your diet. I dont use fitday, do they show how much pro you are doing per lb? if not, work that out as i feel that is the cause of most of the bloat and bad gas. Some weeks ago i reworked my diet using the same food items but to have pro (and fats) as per LBM and not total bw. This made a huge diff to me. so you may want to give things a try from that angle. 

You can even do that right now. reduce the pro to be within 1-1.5g of LBM. Just make up the rest with carbs to reach the cals required. You WILL feel better. Try this first before you give up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> (Hemroids - speed bumps for a fag LOL , my moms friend said that one day while driving , anyways)


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yeah, shit happens and sometimes all at once.


 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> A diet is "A regulated selection of foods". weather you are doing a bulk, cut, recomp...etc. That does not mean you are on a specific diet. That is the objective, the goal of the diet.
> 
> What i was trying to say was that at your age, if you simply ate properly and adequately(and worked out), you would look great. without having to follow a regulated regimin.
> 
> ...


 lol ok , I thought you were syaing I was trying to "diet" and drop cals below maintenace etc.
 I know I don't necassarily need to follow a speific regiem of eating .. but I love doign this stuff , besides results are better when it's all planed out properly . 
 But I'm defintly not gonna try adn do what I did the other day , ugh pure hell!





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, once you get the bf done, then rework your diet. I dont use fitday, do they show how much pro you are doing per lb? if not, work that out as i feel that is the cause of most of the bloat and bad gas. Some weeks ago i reworked my diet using the same food items but to have pro (and fats) as per LBM and not total bw. This made a huge diff to me. so you may want to give things a try from that angle.
> 
> You can even do that right now. reduce the pro to be within 1-1.5g of LBM. Just make up the rest with carbs to reach the cals required. You WILL feel better. Try this first before you give up.


 The thing is though that I'm getting good amont of protein per LBM .. the reason why my protein is so high is becuase of all INCOMPLETEL sources I get from my carbs, my complete sources of protein is adequte.
 But either way i still feel like the protein is not the problem , in the pst I've eaten alot of protein and would never get gassy / bloated , I would actually feel better. The thing that bloats and makes my gassy is carbs. My body just cannout digest this amount , and jsut the volume of the food isn't helping matters either. I know this for a fact now because I took Bean-o today (helps break down carbs in you body) and it helped.. mind you I was still gassy but they didn't smell anything near what they did before. like 3/4 of them no one noticed. And I'm slightly less bloated. So my problem is the carbs ...


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 LOL I just had to make a little chuckle to myself in the car, it was so funny.

 Anyways , Jaim and Adrian I found out where I'll be staying , I asked my dad and he says my grandmother lives downtown east , is this anywhere near you guys??
 Wow , your downtowns are actually divided into east , west , north and south?! OMG I'm gonna get so lost down there ..I'm gonna get like muged , raped and killed  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 29, 2005)

*April 29*

*Training - Shoulders + a little cardio
*_Arnold Press -  _*8lbs* 1x12 , *25lbs* 1x 12 , 1x9 , 1x6 1/2 hold
_Clean and Sweep -  _*60lbs* 1x 7 1/4 , 1x6 1/4 , 1x 6 3/4 hold
_Cable Delts - _*20lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 , 1x7 1/2 hold

*Cardio - *treadmill
 1 minute warm up , 2 minute 8.5mph 6% incline then I realized I coudlnt' keep that up , I was too drained .. so I did a mix of 30 seconds at 4.5mph 2% incline and the 8.5mph 5% incline for 10 minutes , then a 1 mintue cool down.

  Good workout .. kinda. I was just so drained , I had absoultely no energy but it still was a good workout with increased reps.

​ 

*Diet -*

                     Meal 1 -skim milk , whey , oats , banana
      *post workout* skim milk , whey , oats , banana
                          Meal 2 -  lemon juice , oats , egg whites , cottage cheese ,banana , walnut butter, 
                     Meal 3 - tuna , walnuts , apple , pearl barley
      Meal 4 - sweet potato , walnuts , apple , chicken , SF ketchup 
 *1 hour nap*
                                                 Meal 5 - barley flakes , whey , skim milk , walnuts, fishies
                  Meal 6 - CC , walnuts , fiber 1 , fishies, coco powder , SF maple syrup 


                    Macros ~ 
                     Calories ~ 2955
                     Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
                     Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                     Protein ~ 211G



*Water -4L*
*Additonals - *green tea  ,cinnamon , stevia, SF Jam, cocoa powder, SF maple syrup, salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*6 and a half hours

 WEEKEND IS HERE!!!! so busy today , I even went out and looked at some cars . I gotta work tomorrow  it'll be the first saturday in like a month .. o well I need money .. I'm working around 25-30 hours a week now  , last week I was only working 12 .. *sigh*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 29, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So my problem is the carbs ...


Try to increase your fats instead and see if that helps.


----------



## jaim91 (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways , Jaim and Adrian I found out where I'll be staying , I asked my dad and he says my grandmother lives downtown east , is this anywhere near you guys??
> Wow , your downtowns are actually divided into east , west , north and south?! OMG I'm gonna get so lost down there ..I'm gonna get like muged , raped and killed  LOL



Depending on what intersection (I'm going to assume around the Yonge-Bloor area) that could be about half an hour away from me. I would totally pick you up from the subway, or take the car and pick you up at your granny's. lol. I'm taking you grocery shopping!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Try to increase your fats instead and see if that helps.


 Ok .. how far can I get into fats 85G?

 Then again also I want to quit this soon , so would it just be better to keep it how it is and hold out for this last month? If that's whats gonna get me the best gains in that last month ..


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Depending on what intersection (I'm going to assume around the Yonge-Bloor area) that could be about half an hour away from me. I would totally pick you up from the subway, or take the car and pick you up at your granny's. lol. I'm taking you grocery shopping!!!!


  whooohoo I'll be near ya Jaim! This is great! Were gonna have so much fun , I actually think it jsut might be me and my bro coming down , and no longer my friend (s) as well as he's being dumb LOL.

  Sure you can take me grocery shopping  mmm groceries


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2005)

*Weight / measurments ..*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 












*Hey Lewie           ! *View Profile | Edit Profile | Help | Logout



no new messages *Apr 30 2005*











*A Tip From 'Jay' Your Personal Trainer:*
   Here's your personalized body composition report. Don't worry if it looks confusing, I'll explain it all to you 











*  Date: Saturday, April 30, 2005 *












 Your Body Fat Level Is: *-12.13%* Minimum Athlete Fit Acceptable Obese 3% - 5% 6% - 13% 14% - 17% 18% - 25% 25% plus *American Council on Exercise  *                                                Body Weight Breakdown:
* Total Weight: *63.18*kg Lean Body Mass: *70.84*kg Fat Mass: *-7.66* kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*A Tip From 'Jay' Your Personal Trainer:*
                 Your body fat percentage determines what percentage of your body weight is made up of fat. 

                                                   The average male has 15% body fat and the average female has 23% body fat






















 Additional Health Indicators Body Mass Index (BMI): *19.72*

  Normal Moderately Obese Severly Obese 24 -27 28 -31 over 31 *The Surgeon General's Report on Nutrition and Health (US Dept. Health)   Waist To Hip Ratio (WHR): *0.43* Low Risk Moderate Risk High Risk Very High Risk under 0.83 0.83 - 0.88 0.89 - 0.94 over 0.94

*BMI was at 19.72 (but when it showed on the graph part it had me laying at modertly obese and extremly obese  )

  Hip to waist ratio is at - .43 , but when it shoed me ont he graph it showed me as being at VERY HIGH RISK  once again)*









*A Tip From 'Jay' Your Personal Trainer:*
 Your BMI is the ratio of body weight to height squared. Due to large variations in frame size BMI is only a crude indicator of obesity.

 Your WHR is the ratio of your waist to your hips. The lower the number, the better. A high WHR usually indicates a high level of "intra-abdominal fat" which is more likely to lead to health problems. 























 Your Metabolism 

  Resting Metabolic Rate *1900* cals/day Lifestyle Calories *380* cals/day Total Daily Calories: *2280* cals/day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 Your Measurments 

  Age *16*years                                                          Abdomen                                                         *81*cm Sex *Male*                                                          Hips                                                         *163*cm Activity Level *Sedentary*                                                          Thigh                                                         *53*cm Weight *63.18*kg                                                          Knee                                                         *36*cm Height *179*cm                                                          Calf                                                         *34*cm Neck *36*cm                                                          Ankle                                                         *19*cm Shoulders *106*cm                                                          Arm                                                         *27*cm Chest *93*cm                                                          Forearm                                                         *25*cm Waist *70*cm                                                          Wrist                                                         *16*cm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*A Tip From 'Jay' Your Personal Trainer:*
 Your body burns calories every day just to keep itself alive (rebuilding tissue, breathing, etc.) This is called your Resting Metabolic Rate (RMR).

 Everything you do during the day burns calories as well. Going to work, driving a car, etc. The number of calories you burn through these daily activities are called Lifestyle Calories. This various from person to person, depending on your lifestyle. 

 Your Total Daily Calories is the total number of calories you burn each day. Remember, this does not include the calories you burn each day through exercise.








  Ok so this didn't make sense , it has me at -12.3 bodyfat percent  anyways .. and all the BMI and WHR crap .. ugh that was a waste of time ..
  Umm My weight today is 139 lbs .. .I lost .5 lbs this week 

  Measurments in inches compared to last set -
*Neck - *13.9
*Shoulders - *41.7
*Chest -  *36.6 (last set it was 35.7)
*Waist - *27.5 (last set was at 27.7)
*Bump - *31.7 (last set it was at 30..2 )
*Hips - *64.1
*Thighs - *20 (last set it was at 19.8)
*But - *35.3 (last set was at 34.6 -- see split squats work good on me )
*Knee - *14.1
*Calf -  *13 (last set was at 12.5)
*Ankle -  *7 
*Arm - *hanging from side - 10.4 , Curled up (but not flexed) - 11.1 (last set was at 11.2 - I was right my arms are falling ....)
*Forearm - *9.8 (last set was at 8.6)
*Wrist - *6.2


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> The thing is though that I'm getting good amont of protein per LBM .. the reason why my protein is so high is becuase of all INCOMPLETEL sources I get from my carbs, my complete sources of protein is adequte.


OK, if i get some time this weekend i shall try rework your diet as what i have been trying to say. Also will take Emmas suggestion and increase fats a bit and will let you know.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways , Jaim and Adrian I found out where I'll be staying , I asked my dad and he says my grandmother lives downtown east , is this anywhere near you guys??


Do you know the nearest big intersection to your grandmas place? or the buildilg/house nbr +street name?


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Wow , your downtowns are actually divided into east , west , north and south?! OMG I'm gonna get so lost down there ..I'm gonna get like muged , raped and killed  LOL


Not likely


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

*Diet*

Ok, So here is my take on your diet. Hopefully i shall get a passing grade from Emma! 

Meals = cals	carb	fat	pro
Meal#1				
72g oats	282	48	5.9	8.3
1cup milk	157	12	8.5	8.6
3/4 scoop whey	82.5	1.5	1.2	17.25
TOTAL	521.5	61.5	15.6	34.15
Percent Split	100.00%	47.04%	26.85%	26.12%

Meal#2				
81g oats	311	54	5	13
152g strawberries	49	12	0	1
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
8g walnut butter	48	1	5	2
TOTAL	481	67	10.9	32
Percent Split	100.00%	54.24%	19.85%	25.91%

Meal#3				
72g oats	282	48	5.9	8.3
1/2 scoop whey	55	1	1	12
1 cup chopped celery (~100g)	14	3	0	1
1/2 tbsp flaxmeal	30	2	2	1
TOTAL	381	54	8.9	22.3
Percent Split	100.00%	56.06%	20.79%	23.15%

Meal#4				
100g cooked brown rice	167	34.5	1.5	4.5
70g chicken breast	78	0	1	16
1cup brocolli	30	6	0	2
1/2 tbsp olive oil	63	0	6.75	0
3x FOC	27	0	3	0
TOTAL	365	40.5	12.25	22.5
Percent Split	100.00%	44.72%	30.43%	24.84%

Meal#5				
150g sweet potato	129	36.75	0	3
1/2 can tuna	73	0	0.9	16
1 small apple (~100g)	55	15	0	0
14g walnut butter	105	2.75	9.5	8
TOTAL	362	54.5	10.4	27
Percent Split	100.00%	51.95%	22.31%	25.74%

Meal#6				
28g wlanuts	210	5.5	19	4.3
25g rolled barley	177	18.25	0.5	3
100g cottage cheese	72	3	1	12
TOTAL	459	26.75	20.5	19.3
Percent Split	100.00%	29.02%	50.04%	20.94%

GRAND TOTAL	2569.5	304.25	78.55	157.25
Percent Split	100.00%	47.67%	27.69%	24.64%

PWO				
80g oats	155	25	2.6	6.5
60g banana	105	27	0	1
1scoop whey	110	2	2	23
TOTAL	370	54	4.6	30.5
Percent Split	100.00%	56.93%	10.91%	32.16%

Number of shakes per week	6 <- assuming you are working out 6x per week.

*Cals per week INCL PWO shake	2886.64	350.54	82.49	183.39
Percent Split	100.00%	48.72%	25.80%	25.49%*

------------------------------------				
139	Present weight			
15%	Fat (assumed  )
118.15	LBM			

1.55	Protein per LBM 

0.70	Fat per LBM
-------------------------------------
Some suggestions to make things easier (you may already be doing some, but i shall spell out all)

Meal#1 can be done as a shake. Simply add the oats+milk+whey in a blender and blend for several secs. Dont cook the oats and then have them as that will really fill you up.

Meal#2 Can be done into a sandwich. Swap the oats for bread (Emma suggests Pumpernickel sprouted bread) and the walnut butter for mayo (i know Emma does not really approve of mayo, but get good stuff like Hellmans brand or check with Emma for an acceptable substitute)

Meal#3 can be a shake as well. I assume you have this meal during school. If not you can still do it as a shake. So grind a whole bag of oats and store in a empty protein powder container. Add the required amount with the whey and flax (all dry) in a container. About 30-60mins before you need to have it. Add water. Shake vigoursouly for a few secs. They let it sit until you are ready to have it. This will soften the oats and make it less lumpy.

Meal#4 use olive oil to cook your chicken. use frozen brocolli instead of fresh. It causes less gas.

If the macros are not accurate, correct them , but thaey shouldnt be too far off the mark.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Your Body Fat Level Is: *-12.13%*


Either some of the measurements that you inputted were incorrect or were not put in the correct box. But i havent tried this site, so i cant really say


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 30, 2005)

Tom - firsly, you might want to take your measurements again - 


> Neck - 13.9
> Shoulders - 41.7
> Chest - 36.6 (last set it was 35.7)
> Waist - 27.5 (last set was at 27.7)
> ...



You have your hips as 64 INCHES!!! 

Anyway - I see progress overall!! 
1. YAY for butt growth! Woo hoo! 
2. Your waist is down too (excellent)!
3. Chest is up - which is great, because it will give you that v-taper
4. Forearms are up
5. Thigh is up - and, although you THINK this is bad, you NEED more mass on your thighs, 19 inches is a girls thigh measurement! 
6. Calf is up - you need this too (my calves are bigger than yours!!  )

See what happens with your biceps ok.... Don't get too concerned just yet... Also, don't worry about the 'bump' - you have been complaining of bloat over the last few days so this would have changed things for that.

Overall - GREAT JOB! 

Can't wait to get piccies of those abbies you are growing!


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, So here is my take on your diet. Hopefully i shall get a passing grade from Emma!
> 
> Meals = cals    carb    fat    pro
> Meal#1
> ...


 Thanks alot Adrian , I really appricate you taking the time to do this for me but I think I'm gonna stick with what I currently have. I just have anootehr 2-3 weeks then I'm stopping at whatever weight I'm at and then re-comping , my body needs it.
 I also like to keep my diet with 1.5G of protein per LBM but with all complete sources of protein , I don't really count the extra I get from oats and all the other carb sources , I find it works alot better for me. Not to mention it's these damn carbs I'm eating that's causing me so much discomfort , mind you I lvoe carbs  but not 400G worth . O well once I drop cals / carbs my protein will also go down becuase of the lower carb levels , I can't wait 

  P.S. what's FOC??
  and you don't drink milk PWO  , I thnk you should start 
Milk PWO advantages

 thanks for telling me frozen broccoli is better for gas , is this the same for all frozen veggies??
 I've currently given up eating my veggies ( I know  ) I just can't fit them in.But I'll keep that in mind thanks


----------



## aggies1ut (May 1, 2005)

FOC=fish oil capsules, I would assume.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> FOC=fish oil capsules, I would assume.


 Hey aggie!

 WHOA people other than Emma, Adrain and Jaim read my journal??  LOL

 lol I shoulda know foc means fish oil caps - but then again I'm braindead


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Either some of the measurements that you inputted were incorrect or were not put in the correct box. But i havent tried this site, so i cant really say


 Ya I went back and put in my actual hip measurment (which is 32 inches) that Emma pointed out and  ....  ... o god I can't say it ... 

 The website says my bodyfat is 20.03%  omg , it can't be that high can it ...


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - firsly, you might want to take your measurements again -
> 
> 
> You have your hips as 64 INCHES!!!


 LOL thanks for pointing that out , I went back a re-measured , there at 32 inches - which brought my bodyfat percent up to 20.03% ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - I see progress overall!!
> 1. YAY for butt growth! Woo hoo!
> 2. Your waist is down too (excellent)!
> 3. Chest is up - which is great, because it will give you that v-taper
> ...


 The only good things I found was my waist / chest / but ..
 Forearms I don't wanna grow! But nto for the reason your thinking , see my forearms are almost the exact same size as my actual arm! ther's only liek 2 inch diff between them now .. *sigh* it makes my arm look smaller.
 Thighs & calves .. hmm I want to keep them at this measurment .. I can't imagine them larger , to me there already kinda big from a front on view (in jeans) which friends have pointed out before , but from a side view it looks like I got chicken legs - it's really weird .. anyways besides having them any larger is gonna make jean shopping hell!! If my waist it gonna get smaller but ym legs bigger it's gonna make finding jeans extremly hard as I already have trouble finding a pair that fits my legs / waist together. The pairs I got now are kinda loose it the waist area but really tight around my legs , almost discomforting .. anyways I'm stopping with my legs. I think they'll look fine once I lower Bodyfat as theres alot there .. it's actually just as bad as my stomach if not worse.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> See what happens with your biceps ok.... Don't get too concerned just yet... Also, don't worry about the 'bump' - you have been complaining of bloat over the last few days so this would have changed things for that.


 My arms are gonna keep goign down .. I can feel it. My bicep strength for the last 3 weeks have been droping and droping .. at first I thought it was because I started doing deadlifts to failure, but tongith I didn't do any deadlifts and things didn't improve .. I'll post more on that later.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Can't wait to get piccies of those abbies you are growing!


  I wish they were still there but with this bloat I've been getting .. there no where to be found anymore. I did see them a little this morning though .. It's weird I'll either see them during my leg workouts after I seated a bejesus bunch or the morning after a cheat day IF I drank LOTS of caffine and didn't over do it with the food.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

*April 30 ( or 31st ??? whatever the last day of April is I guess LOL)*

*Training - OFF*
*Diet -

* 
                      Meal 1 -whey pudding , 3 fishies ~ 300 cals
                           Meal 2 -  1 large english toffee cappincuno , 1 frosted cinnamon roll ~ 600 cals
 Meal 3 - 1 tub of cicken chow mein (brussel sprouts , celery , onigions , chicken , canoil oil , little bit of sugar & cornstarch) ~ 250 cals
 Meal 4 - a couple of chicken balls , and some fried wontons (first time ever having these  ) all drenched in sweet and sour sauce ~ 500 cals
                                                  Meal 5 - 3 pieces of pizza , 3 pieces of garlic fingers ~ 500 cals
                   Meal 6 - around 7 - 12 of these white chocolate cookie things ~ 500 cals
 Meal 7 - a little bit of CC , maybe 1/4 a cup ..


Estimated cals - 2700

 I was gonna eat even less today .. but I knew I had to eat. Not only did I lsoe weight this week but when around 6PM when I was working I had only eaten My first 3 meals which is like 1150 cals and I couldn't stop shaking , my hands were just trembling so I figured it had been because I hadn't eaten alot , so I had those chicken balls and fried wontons with my firends when they came ot get me at 7:30 and I felt so much better.



*Water -4L*
*Additonals - *3 cups of coffe (50 ml of skim milk in each)
*Sleep -*9 hours

Fun day. I first walked down to tims and got some food then walked to the hair dressers back home , had to work , then went a rented this movie called 'sugar" OMFG SOO FUNNY / GOOD / WERID

 *WARNING* creepy demented movie summary below - 
  There was so much gay porn in it .. like honestly everywhere they went it was penis or ass or something sexual. It was about this gay guy (Cliff) and he turned 18 and he wanted his first sexual experience or something so his 10 year old sister came to him with this box for his brithday , in this box there was a thing of vodka , a joint and a poster that said "go get sex". She gave him the vodka and said "first you drink the vodka and get drunk" then she gave him the joint "then you smoke the joint and go dowtown past the subway " and then she held up the poster "And you go and get some sex" .  so funny. so then he meet this guy (Butch) who was a prostitute and they kinda were kinda going out and then they jacked off whle eating cornflakes , then Butch took Cliff to this client that liked to watch people while Cliff was stoned and then Cliff didn't want to do it and Butch got absuive and was all like :You don't screw around with my money" and then he raped Cliff for this guy  omg it was so sad and intense me Sarah and Corey were almost like crying , then Cliff went home and killed his gold fish  and then Butch moved in with these creepy old gay guysthat watched kids in swimming pools and he got stoned and killed himself accidently while Cliff was outside of the room and then on Butches funeral Cliff went to a resturant and screwed some dude in the bathroom .. and then it ended. It was defiently .. interesting. 

 *Creepy demented movie summary over*
 Anyways then me and Corey and Sarah did some strip cardio and apparently I have a very nice ass that's shaped like a womens  finally people are noticing my ass growth  anyways so yup fun night.  I'm hanging out witht hem again next Sat (btw corey was that red haired flamer that liked me  , but he tells everyone he's gay now  - I don't know how he does it .. )


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

*may 1*

*Training - Back / Bi 
*_seated cable rows - *_50lbs* 1x12 , *110lbs*  1x9 1/2 , 1x8 1/2 , 1x6 3/4 , 1x5 + almost 1 more rep + 1/2
_Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - _*90lbs* 1x9 + almost 1 + 3/4 , 1x5 + 3/4  
_Narrow "  "     "          -  _*100lbs* 1x7 + barley almost 1 , 1x5 3/4 , 1x4 1/2 held
_Hyperextension - _*10lbs* 1x 15 3/4 , 1x11 3/4 , 1x 7 3/4 , 1x 6 1/2
_BB Curl -  _*50lbs* 1x10 1/2 or 11 1/2 lost count , 1x5 1/4 *45lbs* 1x5 1/2
_Hammer Curl - _*25lbs* 1x5 1/2 R , 1x2 1/2 L  *rest 20 seconds* 1x1 1/4 L , 1x4 1/2 R , 1x2 1/2L , 1x2 1/4L , 1x1 1/4 L  

 I'm not doing Deadlifts anymore , I just don't like them and I feel akward when doing them (yes I'm doing good form) and honestly I don't feel it as much as i would like in my lower back , my core gets the most workout from them ..

    Horrible Workout. Just Horrible. I'll post more on it later

​ *Diet -*

  Same old same old jsut different arrangement of meals


                      Macros ~ 
                       Calories ~ 2955
                       Fat ~ 65 (7g sat)
                       Carbs ~ 381 (42G of fiber)
                       Protein ~ 211G



*Water -*4L
*Additonals - *green tea , SF maple syrup , SF jam , stevia , cinnamon , pepper , SF ketchup , diet pepsi , SF gum
*Sleep -*9 hours

  Slept in , so rushed to get to work, which was REALLY busy ,  then went straight to gym and haven't been off forums since LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

Ok I'm starting my re-comp on May the 14th or 21st , when I get to may 14th if I feel I can do it for one more week then I'll suck it up for one more week.

 My bodies run down. I need a break, this will be my 13th week following the same routine and without a break and I'm startign to feel the dowsides. My workouts have been slowly going dowhill lately (except my last leg day  ) and my back workout today was just horrilbe. I was lucky if i could pull out more reps on the first set of my exercises and I'm even more lucky if I could match the reps for the other sets from last week , some even went down. My diet also needs to be lowered soon .. I'm extremly constipated lately and I think becuase of it my hemroid is starting to come back which I really really really don't want. Also over the last little while I've been feelign like the weight I've been gaining is fat .. no I'm not paranoid cause I'm reaching 140lbs , it seriously feels like I'm getting fatter, I know my body. So it only makes sense to get my weight up to 140 - 142lbs over the next 2-3 weeks and start a new journal / diet / routine split / goal. So throughtout the week I'll be making my new diet and routine to be commented on ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2005)

Also I found out that my grandma's house is on Cristie (sp?? maybe it's Christie) street , suppos to be like the longest road in Toronto or something. It's like a10 minute walk for a La-pooz or somethign store , there's tons of those stores in toronto but I'm near the biggest one. Anyways , does that help , or need more speifics?? 


 P.S. I sound like a fag. It's depressing 
 I just watched a video of me from Halloween and my god my voice .. it's so fag like. When I speak I hear a completely different voice .. o well nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 2, 2005)

Firstly - you are not 20% so don't listen to the site. As I have told you before - if you are not the 'shape' that most guys are then your BF% will be off.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My bodies run down. I need a break, this will be my 13th week following the same routine and without a break and I'm startign to feel the dowsides.


Now - Tom - don't be stupid. Take a break NOW. The longer you leave it the worse it will get and you will go backwards - both in terms of strength and body composition - stress + workouts = loss of muscle + increase in cortisol associated fat.

It has been 13 weeks!!! You know better than that! 

If you want to re-comp at ~140-145 pounds then do that. You can always add a little more mass later... 

So, I suggest you take this week off and during that time work out a diet/training program. 

For this week I would even suggest taking the time off dieting... Just eat what you want (but make sure you get enough calories). If you can't do that then something ~ 2800 cals (macro's 350g carbs (40g fibre), 220g protein, 70g fat). 

Allow yourself to relax and recover so you can get back to work.

Also - when you are working out your routine DO NOT increase cardio substantially (try 2 days/week to start and then, down the track, add more) and DO NOT cut a crap load of cals. Drop to 2700-2800 to start then see what happens (that is ~10% off your totals at the moment). I would really suggest you increase fats and decrease carbs slightly and listen to Adrian in regards to lowering protein slightly. Something along the lines of total protein at 200g, 350g carbs (with 40g fibre) and 80g fats.

I would also suggest you do not jack up your weight training substantially, or split into a bazillion day routine - the last thing you want is to bump up the volume by stacks as you decrease cals - all it will do is send you backwards.

Just be sensible Tom and rest now!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Adrian , I really appricate you taking the time to do this for me but I think I'm gonna stick with what I currently have. I just have anootehr 2-3 weeks then I'm stopping at whatever weight I'm at and then re-comping , my body needs it.
> I also like to keep my diet with 1.5G of protein per LBM but with all complete sources of protein , I don't really count the extra I get from oats and all the other carb sources ,


You are welcome.

You body can only digest a certain amount of food at a time. The rest will pass as waste. As i mentioned before, protein is not an easily digested food. It is diff for a persons body to digest. Any excess that your body cannot absorb, will sit in your gut as waste and cause gas/bloat. The more there is the worse it will be.

I would suggest that you start at 1g/lbm and then go higher to find your tolerence level. You dont have to be sooo strict to go by complete protein sources only. It does not mean that the incomplete ones are totally useless. No point eating all the protein if is not going to get digested and rumble its way out of you.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. what's FOC??


FOC, as aggies said, is Fish Oil Capsules 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and you don't drink milk PWO  , I thnk you should start
> Milk PWO advantages


 Annnnd another informative post from Emma! ... now bookmarked for future ref!! 

I go to the gym from the office.. so i leave at about 5-5:15 and by the time i finish my wo, it is about 6-6:30. So the milk would be sitting, unrefrigerated for ~1.5 hrs in my pwo shake. Am not sure if that is a good idea. So i pref not to have it. Besides Emma said it is not absolutely necessary so i have milk. so i do whey+oats with water +banana.* besides milk+banana=gas*



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> thanks for telling me frozen broccoli is better for gas , is this the same for all frozen veggies??
> I've currently given up eating my veggies ( I know  ) I just can't fit them in.But I'll keep that in mind thanks


Yes it should hold true for all from what i have experienced. I mostly try use fresh, but i use frozen as a convenience.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya I went back and put in my actual hip measurment (which is 32 inches) .


 from what i saw, everything else in you previous post was in cms. so why did you put in your hips in inches?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also I found out that my grandma's house is on Cristie (sp?? maybe it's Christie) street , suppos to be like the longest road in Toronto or something. It's like a10 minute walk for a La-pooz or somethign store , there's tons of those stores in toronto but I'm near the biggest one. Anyways , does that help , or need more speifics??
> .


I know a christie st which is DT west. But i dont know what is 'la-pooz' Well figure that out later when you are more sure. BTW i asked my gym about a visitors pass. He gave me a 1week free pass. I dont know if it will still be valid when you get here. So we will see.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> If my waist it gonna get smaller but ym legs bigger it's gonna make finding jeans extremly hard as I already have trouble finding a pair that fits my legs / waist together. .


Nobody really prefectly fits clothes that you buy off the shelf. Some brands/stores NEVER get my size right. Try different brands and stores. There are plenty of loose fit jeans that should fit you. If a pair of jeans looks good, but dosent fit right, put it back on the shelf and try something else.

Dont make your body fit your clothes, buy clothes to fit your body!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> then went a rented this movie called 'sugar" OMFG SOO FUNNY / GOOD / WERID


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Firstly - you are not 20% so don't listen to the site. As I have told you before - if you are not the 'shape' that most guys are then your BF% will be off.
> 
> 
> Now - Tom - don't be stupid. Take a break NOW. The longer you leave it the worse it will get and you will go backwards - both in terms of strength and body composition - stress + workouts = loss of muscle + increase in cortisol associated fat.
> ...


 Ok thanks Emma , I'm taking my break now, I really need it. I just wanted to at least hit 140 before the re-comp .. I'm currently at 139 , just one pound off . But anyways .. 
 I'll re-work my diet and such this week and don't worry I'll only do 2 sessions of cardio (I think I'll have one as a step class) and I won't make my routine all confusing like .
 I also took your advice and took a break from my diet , kinda. I just ate whatever I wanted today , I didn't stop running around , and I was out with my friends, omg I had such a great time!! Being normal and not stuffing my face 24/7 and not beign so bloated! 

 P.S. *thank god* I'm not at 20.03% 

 P.S.S Umm I just want to ask something , lately I've been "shaking" like my arms start to lightly shake .. and when I did my back workout on Sun for some strange reason whenever I tried pushing out the last couple of reps the left side of my face would curl up and I couldn't control it and it's never happened before .. is this something I should be worrying about??


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You are welcome.
> 
> You body can only digest a certain amount of food at a time. The rest will pass as waste. As i mentioned before, protein is not an easily digested food. It is diff for a persons body to digest. Any excess that your body cannot absorb, will sit in your gut as waste and cause gas/bloat. The more there is the worse it will be.
> 
> I would suggest that you start at 1g/lbm and then go higher to find your tolerence level. You dont have to be sooo strict to go by complete protein sources only. It does not mean that the incomplete ones are totally useless. No point eating all the protein if is not going to get digested and rumble its way out of you.


 Ok thanks Adrian .. I'm gonna drop my protein to around 200G now , I'm just glad I'm not eating so much .. the reason why I mostly also liekd to keep my protein on the higher side is because the more protein = the less carbs I had to eat  my body can handle more protein better than carbs ..
      Anyways I'm gonna fix it all up with a new diet I make.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Annnnd another informative post from Emma! ... now bookmarked for future ref!!


 LOL I know what you mean I bookmark everything she says



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I go to the gym from the office.. so i leave at about 5-5:15 and by the time i finish my wo, it is about 6-6:30. So the milk would be sitting, unrefrigerated for ~1.5 hrs in my pwo shake. Am not sure if that is a good idea. So i pref not to have it. Besides Emma said it is not absolutely necessary so i have milk. so i do whey+oats with water +banana.* besides milk+banana=gas*


 
      Skim milk Powder  , but like you said it's not absoulty necassary.
      If you think Banana + milk = gas , try Strawberries + banana + milk OMG it's horrible , but yummy o so yummy.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> from what i saw, everything else in you previous post was in cms. so why did you put in your hips in inches?


     I put it in cm when I entered it in the website but I just transfered it to inches when I told you guys 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I know a christie st which is DT west. But i dont know what is 'la-pooz' Well figure that out later when you are more sure. BTW i asked my gym about a visitors pass. He gave me a 1week free pass. I dont know if it will still be valid when you get here. So we will see.


   LOL ya I'll figure it all out when the time is closer to go down there , as long as I know I'm in your guy's general area I suppos.
   Anyways YAY for free pass!! LOL less money for me thank you 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Nobody really prefectly fits clothes that you buy off the shelf. Some brands/stores NEVER get my size right. Try different brands and stores. There are plenty of loose fit jeans that should fit you. If a pair of jeans looks good, but dosent fit right, put it back on the shelf and try something else.
> 
> Dont make your body fit your clothes, buy clothes to fit your body!


  ROFL that's easy to say when you have , like how many clothing stores in Toronto!! Down here we have 
  A) Super overpriced place
  B) Zellers
  C) Walmart
  D) This random store that opened in the mall

  That's it .. trust me I've searched for a nice pair of low rise jeans (I like wearing them past my hips LOL yes I know I'm a whore) and these were the best I could find , but I like pyjama pants alot better anyways I guess , so it dosen't really matter


			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

>


 Ya , that was our reaction to!
 But I guess underneath all the porn / sex / drugs it had an alright storyline ... wasn't that bad ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

*May 2 (29 school days left!! )*

*Training - OFF- *
 Well ... I did do like 30 - 60 minutes of strip cardio , but it's nto really a workout and it was just for fun .. not an intentional thing you know, I was doing it with my friends.


​ *Diet -*
    Meal 1 - Protein Pancake - ~500 cals
  Meal 2 - Cinnamon Roll - ~ 200 cals
  Meal 3 - 1/2 a can of tuna , 1/2 an apple , 10G walnuts , 3 pieces of chocolate , 2 french Fries diped in choclat ~ 250 cals
  Meal 4 - Skim milk , banana , strawberries , oats , whey  ~ 500 cals
  Meal 5 - a little bit of this oatmeal muffin in class ~ 150 cals
  Meal 6 - 70G of chicken , 3 TBSP of peanut butter , 3 fishies ~ 500 cals
  Meal 7 - sm. english toffee cappincino at Tim's ~ 150 cals
 meal 8 - 6" sub at subway. It was on honey oat bread , some chicken , very little cheese , some lettuce and honey djion sauce. ~ 400 cals
 Meal 9 - Hmmm I'm thinking of like 25G of my homemade muesli mix , 1/2 a cup of CC , 1/2 a scoop of whey , 1/2 TBSP of PB , 3 fishies and 2 TBSP of SF maply syrup - mad einto peanut brittle liek thing  - ~ 300 cals

 Estimated Cals - 2850

*Water -*4L
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam
*Sleep -*7 hours

 FUN day!!
I have Insurance , I can drive!!! 
 LOL that needed special attention! So ya , I had a great time at school , ate yummy foods , then I got home and my mom said "hurry get in the car were getting you insurance" so we went out got insurance for me on the car and van and it's soooo cheap!! I only have to pay $386 by the end of November!! I already paid $100 on it , so I'll have it payed off by the end of the month , then after that insurnace is only $600 something a year, I can pay it easily .
 So I got home and called up my friends all pumped so we all went out and drove for like 2 hours , we went to the grocery store , the carwash , vacuumed the car , fragerened up the car , went to shoppers drug mar t, subway etc. It was so much fun!!! They were surprised they were still alive LOL , they said I was surpisply a really good driver  except for a few blonde things I did , I was spazing because the shift thing wouldn't move from Park .. then after 5 minutes of freakingout I realized i wan't on the brake LOL. and some other things. So anyways went back to Corey's did strip cardio , and me and him were the only ones doing it and they got freaked out and left us , Anyways .. o also told Corey I was gay today , I'm glad I did I finally have someone to talk to. WE started talking about different guys and what we like in a guy etc.. It was nice .. just to actually talk to someone .. now for the part if he'll keep it secret as he tells EVERYONE he's gay .. o well it was a well worth it risk. Anyways of to bed 

 He might actually come up to Toronto with me now


----------



## Tom_B (May 2, 2005)

Hmm has anyone heard of Papaya soap?? I'm looking for something that is gonna make me paler (as I look better pale , I look horrible with a tan) and help the bumps on my face .. apparently theres this stuff that makes you paler and helps with zits called papaya soap , the green ones the best or something as theres more whiteing emzymes. Anyways searche dour drug store and all I could find was this papaya facial mask made by "LIFE" .. I wonder if this stuff would be the same ..
 Anyone know what i"m talking about??


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> If you think Banana + milk = gas , try Strawberries + banana + milk OMG it's horrible , but yummy o so yummy.  .


Another thing that i found gave me bad gas was the flaxmeal. 1.5tbsp is tolerable, but more i noticed i would cause issues. So try a couple of days woth no flaxmeal and see how you react. Then slowly add in 1/2tbsp a day until you find your tolerance level.

Skim milk powder?  now why didnt i think of that. I shall have to keep that in mind when i recalc my diet in the future



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways YAY for free pass!! LOL less money for me thank you   .


Pass was valid for april. But i will check again later to see if they still offer it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 3, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I have Insurance , I can drive!!!



Congratulations!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> He might actually come up to Toronto with me now


OMG, you were ready to strangle him a while back, now you are friends?! 

No idea on the papaya soap  but zits are a fact of life at your age, unfortunately.


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Another thing that i found gave me bad gas was the flaxmeal. 1.5tbsp is tolerable, but more i noticed i would cause issues. So try a couple of days woth no flaxmeal and see how you react. Then slowly add in 1/2tbsp a day until you find your tolerance level.
> 
> Skim milk powder?  now why didnt i think of that. I shall have to keep that in mind when i recalc my diet in the future
> 
> ...


  I don't eat flaxseed anymore .. I don't have any oats to mix it with and I hate it with pearl barley .. so I stick to walnuts .. 

  lol it's alright if thery don't have one , I'll more than likely bring more than enough money  Depending on how elborate the malls I go to are .. but then again i do hate shopping .. hmm..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OMG, you were ready to strangle him a while back, now you are friends?!
> 
> No idea on the papaya soap  but zits are a fact of life at your age, unfortunately.


 LOL ya .. but now see I'm getting out of my "I hate myself and I hate life and I want to keep to myself , life sucks" mood , now I want to be happy, and actually enjoy life , do things , be social , have a fun time etc. And that's what he was all about , that's why he annoyed me so much , he could enjoy life when I couldn't.

 Well I don't really get zits (except on the corner of my nose  ) but I have these bump thingies .. pisses me off.


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2005)

*May 3*

*Training - OFF- *



​ *Diet -*
        Meal 1 - home-made muesli mix , CC , PB , SF maplys rup , whey
      Meal 2 - chocolate chip muffin
      Meal 3 -  Skim milk , banana , oats , whey
      Meal 4 - Med. English Toffee , 1 cappicino donghut
      Meal 5 - Med. Toffee cheesequake blizzard  
      Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , walnuts


     Estimated Cals - 2800

*Water -*4L
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , 
*Sleep -*8 hours

 Interesting day , I've been driving all day!!! literally .. it was fun but time consuming now I have to study for 2 tests tomorrow and an assignment I have to do ..
 Ugh then on Thrus I have another test , and on Friday another test and on Sun I have to work 9 hours for mothers day .. damn I still need to make my new routine / training routine and I work all week .. hmm maybe it'll be non busy and I can go on dad's laptop and do my stuff then ..

 O ya and when I was driving my brother wanted to go out on the highway .. so I did ... AND THERE WAS NO OFF RAMP!! omg I was freaking out , we were lost goign ot some town for like 20 minutes until we made an illegal turn to the other side of the highway on one of those cop only gravel thingies .. LOL , I wasted sooo much gas too .. 


 Also I might be getting sick or something at one point today i was feeling all queezy and threw up in my mouth , ugh so disgusting.


----------



## jaim91 (May 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol it's alright if thery don't have one , I'll more than likely bring more than enough money  Depending on how elborate the malls I go to are .. but then again i do hate shopping .. hmm..



I'm gonna take you to the Eaton Centre, Yorkdale, Yonge - Bloor, Fortino's, Lawblaws...HELLS YA!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 4, 2005)

Hey Tom!!! 

*WOO HOO!!!*​
Congratulations on your licence, insurance and your new-found freedom!! YAY! It must be such a relief to know that you can now drive yourself places and not have to rely on your mum!! 

And GREAT to see you relaxing and enjoying yourself!! I hope you are feeling a little better now that you are not rushing around trying to do everything all at once and that you are actually letting yourself be 'normal' for a few days!! 

Good stuff! 

And sorry I have been some-what silent in your journal lately!  I have been super busy and it is hard to keep up with the whoring you and Adrian do! 

I am glad you told Corey about being gay too - you really need someone to talk to about these things! And it sounds like it worked out for the best too! 

Now - about this shaking/twitching.... It could be fatigue related... But are you getting any other symptoms? When are you getting the shakes? Is it at any particular time of the day? Or if you are especially hungery? Are you getting muscle cramps (esp. at night)? Or having weakness episodes? Or are you getting muscle spasms at other times other than lifting? Dizzy spells? That kind of stuff...

Ummm..... what else was there... Oh yeah - just because you have decided to re-comp at 140, it does not mean you will forever have to be 140! You can always SLOWLY add mass (not at 1 pound/week, but slowly add another 5 pounds over the next 6 months or so)... So don't sweat it. I think you have done a great job hitting 140 pounds as it is! And, judging by your last piccies, your looking DAMN hot because of it!!

Just don't go dropping the weight again by dropping off your calories! 

Anyway - hope you are feeling ok today (and that you are not sick - I swear, you are always sick or getting sick!!)...


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 4, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> lol it's alright if thery don't have one , I'll more than likely bring more than enough money  Depending on how elborate the malls I go to are


With all the walking that you will do from store to store, you will be pretty tired when it comes to going to the gym. I know, you are going to say that wont happen. Trust me, the stores downtown itself will tire you out. not to mention the other places that jaim will be taking you.  


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> .. but then again i do hate shopping .. hmm..


Me too. I do it only when i need something. But considering the stores you listed above, you will have a good time shopping here, depending on what you want.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL ya .. but now see I'm getting out of my "I hate myself and I hate life and I want to keep to myself , life sucks" mood , now I want to be happy, and actually enjoy life , do things , be social , have a fun time etc. And that's what he was all about , that's why he annoyed me so much , he could enjoy life when I couldn't.


Glad to see that you have changed for the better


----------



## Tom_B (May 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take you to the Eaton Centre, Yorkdale, Yonge - Bloor, Fortino's, Lawblaws...HELLS YA!


 LOl yay??? I don't even know what those stores are , are they clothing stores?? LOL your gonna think I'm the biggest hick ever! All I wear is like pyjama pants and sweaters


----------



## Tom_B (May 4, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!!!
> 
> *WOO HOO!!!*​
> Congratulations on your licence, insurance and your new-found freedom!! YAY! It must be such a relief to know that you can now drive yourself places and not have to rely on your mum!!


 Yes it's awsome driving aroudn everywhere!! All my friends want to go out driving with me , even if it's only for 5 minutes!! Eventually the novelty will wear off but until then I'm having a blast!



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And GREAT to see you relaxing and enjoying yourself!! I hope you are feeling a little better now that you are not rushing around trying to do everything all at once and that you are actually letting yourself be 'normal' for a few days!!


 Yup  , mind you there's still tons of stuff for me to be doing , espically with all the test and assignments I had to do thsi week , couldn't of chosen a better time to take a week off! But it's so nice having those couple extra hours of sleep at night 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And sorry I have been some-what silent in your journal lately!  I have been super busy and it is hard to keep up with the whoring you and Adrian do!


 ROFL ya that's what I figured !! So I started combining  all the replies in one post so it's easier for ya 
    Just you wait we'll also start whoring up his journal too 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am glad you told Corey about being gay too - you really need someone to talk to about these things! And it sounds like it worked out for the best too!


 Ya I'm really really glad I told him , I was jsut scared he was gonna tell Sarah , his best friend and well .. as much as I love Sarah she isn't great on keeping secrets. If she finds out something EVERYONE will know , when Corey first told her he was gay she todl at least 4 different people behind his back.
    Corey also did something damn risky .. he told his mom and grand mother he was gay  , and they were both like "Soo what??? Then they started playing match maker with him LOL" god I wish I had the guts to do that .. he tells everyone now that he's gay and that he wears make-up adn paints his toenails - LOL he's the full gay.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Now - about this shaking/twitching.... It could be fatigue related... But are you getting any other symptoms? When are you getting the shakes? Is it at any particular time of the day? Or if you are especially hungery? Are you getting muscle cramps (esp. at night)? Or having weakness episodes? Or are you getting muscle spasms at other times other than lifting? Dizzy spells? That kind of stuff...


 Hmm well not that I can think of .. the shaking does usually happen when I'm hungry , and the only time I had muscle spasms was at he gym last sun with my face LOL , it's looked so weird , my entire left side of my face went up and half of my lip did this weird curl thing ..
    All I can really think of other than that is I've been getting some bad headaches lately usually at school ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ummm..... what else was there... Oh yeah - just because you have decided to re-comp at 140, it does not mean you will forever have to be 140! You can always SLOWLY add mass (not at 1 pound/week, but slowly add another 5 pounds over the next 6 months or so)... So don't sweat it. I think you have done a great job hitting 140 pounds as it is! And, judging by your last piccies, your looking DAMN hot because of it!!


 Thanks Emma  .. not sure if I'm DAMN hot but I'll get there   LOL.
 I was at work last week and we were talkign about weight , and I told everyone that I was 140lbs , and they all stared at me for a littl ebit and then one girl said "No , there's NO way you weigh 140lbs , you have a messed up scale or something" And they wouldn't believe me I was 140  kinda fustrating, but at the same time it was nice 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Just don't go dropping the weight again by dropping off your calories!


 I won't , I worked to hard and long for this
 Although all this week I've been having a "skinny" week , my stomach also looks smaller .. but I'm keepign my estimated cals at 2800 .. hmm , could be less carbs and maybe losing some water or something , either way I uped my carbies today.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Anyway - hope you are feeling ok today (and that you are not sick - I swear, you are always sick or getting sick!!)...


 LOL I hope I'm not comign down with anythign eiither , it would majorly suck if the week I started back up on I got sick 




  _---EDIT---
  Crap I keep forgetting to update puppies , I've been meanign to for the last week or so!!

 Their names are Fluffy , Chubby , Bob and Me-ling LOL , were thinking about keeping Chubby. There so cute Emma , and their eyes are now open  I have to take pics for you again!! I'll go out tomorrow and buy some batteries for the digital camera and post some on the weekend


----------



## Tom_B (May 4, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> With all the walking that you will do from store to store, you will be pretty tired when it comes to going to the gym. I know, you are going to say that wont happen. Trust me, the stores downtown itself will tire you out. not to mention the other places that jaim will be taking you.


 LOL if that be the case it just means more caffine and cake to me  LOL -  I won't be going in to do any cardio or anything , just need to do my chest / legs / back and shoulder workout , shouldn't be too bad , and I'm use to running on no fuel , damn work  but I'lls ee how it goes , I jsut wouldn't want to take 2 or so weeks off ..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Me too. I do it only when i need something. But considering the stores you listed above, you will have a good time shopping here, depending on what you want.


 ... I might actually buy a good pair of jeans and wear a t-shirt   



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Glad to see that you have changed for the better


 Thanks 
 Life's just so much easier this way .. I don't let thigns bother me , I just let them roll off my shoulder and I keep going. I'm tired of being depressed and wasting my "prime" years , I want to start having fun again , like I use to! And so far it's working


----------



## Tom_B (May 4, 2005)

*May 4*

*Training - OFF- *



​ *Diet -*
         Meal 1 - home-made muesli mix , CC , PB , SF maplys rup , whey
       Meal 2 - chocolate chip muffin
 Meal 3 - 6 " whole wheat sub , with mozeralla , chicken breast , lettuce and this weird sauce I think it was italian something..
       Meal 4 - X-L english Toffee cappicino , chicken , PB
       Meal 5 - f1 egg roll , plum sauce , chicken Soo-Guy , gravy , chicken chow mein wihtout the fried noodles
       Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , skim milk


      Estimated Cals - 2800

*Water -*4L
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , diet pepsi 
*Sleep -*8 hours

Busy day , woke up 40 minutes late  so I had to rush liek crazy in the morning , Umm I had two tests , my math one I was POSITIVE I was gonna fail I got a 9.5 / 10  and on my huge social studies test I'm pretty positive I got around a 98%  , tomorrow is my science test , shouldn't be too hard ..
 Umm had to work , was planing on making up my routine tonight but didn't get a chance .. anyone know a really good glute only (or mainly just glute) exercise?? I was thinking this .. 
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/CBStandingHipExtension.html
 But not sure if my gym has the ankle strap .. anyways  night gonna try and get 9 hours tonight


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL if that be the case it just means more caffine and cake to me  LOL -






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> and I'm use to running on no fuel , damn work







			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> ... I might actually buy a good pair of jeans and wear a t-shirt


You had better be wearing a t-shirt. This is not like Atlantic Canada. It can get quite hot here during summer. So if you walk aroung in a sweater in summer when then temp is over 30deg, you are gonna get cooked in your own juices!




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Life's just so much easier this way .. I don't let thigns bother me , I just let them roll off my shoulder and I keep going.


Thats the spirit


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 5, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - home-made muesli mix , CC , PB , SF maplys rup , whey
> *Meal 2 - chocolate chip muffin*
> Meal 3 - 6 " whole wheat sub , with mozeralla , chicken breast , lettuce and this weird sauce I think it was italian something..
> ...


Thats quite a bit of cheating going on there  



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm I had two tests , my math one I was POSITIVE I was gonna fail I got a 9.5 / 10  and on my huge social studies test I'm pretty positive I got around a 98%  ,


Good job!



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> anyone know a really good glute only (or mainly just glute) exercise?? I was thinking this ..  http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/CBStandingHipExtension.html


Cant help with that. I never bothered use the cables. besided i tend to focus mainly on compound exercises.


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You had better be wearing a t-shirt. This is not like Atlantic Canada. It can get quite hot here during summer. So if you walk aroung in a sweater in summer when then temp is over 30deg, you are gonna get cooked in your own juices!


  LOL I'll try .. I always wear sweaters everywhere , but then again I use to always be cold. But I actually get periods where I'm really hot in my sweaters .. I think I have to start wearing t -shirts  there so ... reaveling LOL , I keep picturing my self while sitting and wearing a t - shirt and that maybe a gut will be hanging out 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thats quite a bit of cheating going on there


 Yup , and I feel skinner than ever 
 I only cheated twice today though 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Good job!


 Thank you , I owe it all to Andrew , he's so damn smart I get him to explain everything to me! I defintly woulda failed that math test if not for him and he also did my math assignment with me today at lunch , and today on my science one I think I got close to 100% again , now I jsut gotta get through my com-tech test tomorrow as well .. I think I'm gonna get Andrew to help me again  jeez I should just start paying him




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Cant help with that. I never bothered use the cables. besided i tend to focus mainly on compound exercises.


 Well since I don't want more mass on my legs , but a little bit more in the ass wouldn't hurt I was thinking if I could get an exercise that isolates the glutes then I could do that at the end of my Back day , on one of my higher carb / calorie days ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2005)

*May 5 .. holy crap time is just flying by!!*

*Training - OFF- *



​ *Diet -*
          Meal 1 - home-made muesli mix , CC , PB , SF maplys rup , whey
        Meal 2 - 750ml of skim milk, fishies 
  Meal 3 - PB , skim milk , whey , 1 double chocolate cookie
        Meal 4 - chicken , PB
        Meal 5 - 4 chicken strips , LG. fries , real ketchup , pepper ~ this would be around 800 cals right??
        Meal 6 - CC , PB , fishies , skim milk


       Estimated Cals - 2800

*Water -*4L , 500ml of this was that werid flavoured water stuff they have ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , 
*Sleep -*8 and a half hours

Hmm .. boring day. 
 Lunch was fun , Corey was trying to figure out who I liked , He thought I liked Andrew jsut cause whenever he likes someone he gets them to help him , but I was like "Ya .. but the difference is , I'M ACTUALLY STUPID!" LOL were both dumb blondes (except he's a red-head) , but he does alot better in school than me. I do kinda like him though  it's just .. well he's not gay so I don't hang on the idea of it , but if he was then I would , make sense  anyways..
 So then in Math class Stephanie kicked me so I hopping anround the class liek a bunny trying to hump her , ROFL the teacher was like  she oculd only laugh , so then I hoped down the hallway to my next class , where everyone beat me up  Cody slaped me , someone scratched my arm , and Diane kicked / threw her book-bag at the back of my head (OW!) and I got in trouble for it, damn teachers 
 I've been reallyd rained all day though .. sooo tired ..
  anyways gonna try and get 10 hours sleep tonight


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2005)

Ok just done most of my routine , except my shoulders+Bi (gotta do my homework now if I want 10 hours of sleep tonight) .. Umm I'm just not sure for a couple of things for my back ..

  first of all my new split will be -
  Sun- Legs + abs (normal carb / calories)
  Mon- Cardio (lower)
  Tues - Chest + abs (normal)
  Wed - Cardio (lower)
  Thurs - Back + Tri + Glute (higher)
  Fri - Shoulders + Bi (higher)

  Umm okay this is what I got so far for my back + Tri + glute

  One Arm DB Rows - 5 sets - 1 w/u , 
  Now this is what I'm not sure of ..
  Db Pullovers OR Rear pulldown , which would be better or would it matter?? 3 sets 
 Pull - ups - 2 sets (I wonder if I can even do these? should I not try and just have this as eaitehr the rear pulldown or pullover??)
  REverse hyperextensions - should I do these using the ball on the bench? or just try and elevate a bench using step thingies??
  Db one arm Extensions - 3 sets
  Tricep Dips - 3 sets 
  Standing hip extension - 4 sets 

 I know it's alot .. but this is my one big workout , everything else isn't even as close to being as big (well maybe legs but thats obvious) ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 5, 2005)

Or wait .. wasn't I supposs to get into more of a oly / power lifting routine??? O god who am I kidding I suck at making routines  I have no idea what I'm doing , sure I can make a diet up , but routines


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 6, 2005)

Yep... You are right... You SUCK at routines! 

I have to warn you tom - You have to do a lot of reading if you are going to start trying to put together your own routines - because otherwise you are going to send yourself backwards.

I also do not think you are ready for an oly type routine yet. Wait for another 3 months until you solidify your gains. And do more reading in the meantime.... Because this:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> first of all my new split will be -
> Sun- Legs + abs (normal carb / calories)
> Mon- Cardio (lower)
> Tues - Chest + abs (normal)
> ...


Is argggg material!!  

..... Try again tom.

Why?
1. You can't work your legs without working your glutes... So you really can not seperate them. You can do quad dominant workouts and hamie/glute dominant workouts. But not glutes alone (unless you do those stupid, useless 'butt blaster' things!  )
2. Hitting tri's the day before shoulders is asking for a sub-maximal shoulder routine. Your triceps help with most of your shoulder workouts so if you exhaust them the day before you will not be able to lift enough to challange your delts.


You also DO NOT need to calorie cycle.  You are not looking to cut - you are looking to MAINTAIN!! That means SIT AT a MAINTAINENCE calorie level (~2800/day)... You could throw in 1 lower day (rest day) and one higher day (back day or leg day?)... But leave cycling for when you need it.

At your age, you technically should not be dieting at all! 

Anyway - What about something like:
  Sun- Legs
  Mon- Chest/triceps
  Tues - Cardio/abs
  Wed - OFF
  Thurs - Back/Shoulders/bi's 
  Fri - Cardio/abs 

Or even:
  Sun- Legs/shoulders
  Mon- Cardio/abs
  Tues - OFF
  Wed - Back/chest 
  Thurs - Cardio
  Fri - Arms/calves/abs
  Sat - OFF 

Or: 
Sun - Lower (hip dominant)
Mon - Upper (vertical dominant)
Tues - Cardio
Wed - OFF
Thurs - Lower (quad dominant)
Fri - Upper + cardio (horizontal dominant)
Sat - OFF

Or:
 Sun- Legs/Shoulders
  Mon- Cardio/abs
  Tues - OFF
  Wed - Chest/Tri's
  Thurs - Cardio/abs
  Fri - Back/Bi's
  Sat - OFF 

Or:
 Sun- Legs/Shoulders
  Mon- Cardio/abs
  Tues - Chest/back
  Wed - OFF
  Thurs - Cardio/abs
  Fri - Legs/Shoulders
  Sat - OFF 
  Sun - chest/back
 Mon - cardio/abs
 Tues - legs/shoulders
 Wed - OFF
 Thurs - Cardio/abs

etc....



> Umm okay this is what I got so far for my back + Tri + glute
> 
> One Arm DB Rows - 5 sets - 1 w/u ,
> Db Pullovers OR Rear pulldown , which would be better or would it matter?? 3 sets
> ...


Oh Boy..... I don't know where to start!!!

Yes I do - Those hip extension things are crap.... Do you really think that doing a cable kick back is going to be as effective as something like a squat or sumo deadlift? Those things are about as useful as one of those 'inner/outer' thigh machines!! 

Re-arrange your workouts completely tom.... Then look at putting together exercises - target your large muscle masses first, and put a focus on something eg: for your back, your rows will target your middle back (for thickness), while things like pull-ups, lat-pulls and wide grip cable rows will target your lats more (width - for your v-taper).

And always put your larger compound movements (pull ups, deadlifts, rows) first, and then move to your smaller/assistance exercises.

Check out some of the other journals on the board (eg: Goal Getter, P-Funks, Cowpimp, Rissole, Adrian etc....).


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 6, 2005)

Totally agree with Emma. 

Dont try working out only your glutes. Work your legs. No your legs wont get big and thick suddenly. You might have realised by now 'sudden' growth wont happen.

Plenty of good split options that Emma has mentioned. Knowing you, you are likely to pick the most complicated looking one 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And always put your larger compound movements (pull ups, deadlifts, rows) first, and then move to your smaller/assistance exercises.


This is a great point to start when comming up with a routine. I strongly suggest stick to the big/compound exercises as far as possible.  

Leave the girly stuff to Suzanne Sommers!


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2005)

Ok .. gonna re-work my split.
 I basically need my leg days on Sun as it's my longest workout and is the workout that has been causes my to be late of school , I need to have mainly cardio on Mondays as that's my only day of from work , and I like step classes .. but thats gonna have to wait. In order for me to get to the level of the step class on Mon I have to take EZ step classes on Tues and Thurs .. arg gonna have to talk to dad about that and work .. anyways , so what I'll do is have Mon and Wed as off days without a PWO shake , then on Tues and Thurs I'll have 2 PWO shakes , just for about a month or so.
 I thought I was gonna SLIGHLTLY carb / calorie (like amybe 200 extra cals , 50xtraG of carbs) cycle have High carbs on the areas I need more work on (Back / Arms / Shoulders) but I'm not anymore?? 
 Also I've been having a hard time finding time to read stuff anymore .. I've been searching for a good book that i can bring to work and read , but all they have at my book store is (LOL ironic Adrian mentioned her) Suzzanne Sommers.

 Well I'll just post what I also came up for my Leg / Chest workouts , they proabbaly need changing to 

*Chest - *Cable Crossover - 5 sets , 1W/U , 6-12 reps
 Decline DB Press - 2 dropsets (first weight 4-8 rep , 2nd weight 6 - 12 reps)
 Incline DB or BB (not sure) Press - 4 sets , 4-8 reps
 Pec Dec - 2-3 sets 8 - 12 reps

*Legs - *Leg Extension - 6 sets , 1 w/u , 4 sets - 6- 8 rep range , 1 set single leg
 Hamstring Leg Press - 4 sets , 8 - 12 reps , 1 set split legs
 Distance Step - ups - 2 sets ( 1 set = R/L/R/L )
 Glute - Ham Raises - 4 sets to failure
 Calf Raises on Squat machine - 3 sets , 25 , 24 ,23

 Are those at least kinda okay?? Can't work on it right now as I gotta go out to the mall with friends , but I plan on working on it later .. same with my diet.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 7, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok .. gonna re-work my split.
> I basically need my leg days on Sun as it's my longest workout and is the workout that has been causes my to be late of school , I need to have mainly cardio on Mondays as that's my only day of from work , and I like step classes .. but thats gonna have to wait. In order for me to get to the level of the step class on Mon I have to take EZ step classes on Tues and Thurs .. arg gonna have to talk to dad about that and work .. anyways , so what I'll do is have Mon and Wed as off days without a PWO shake , then on Tues and Thurs I'll have 2 PWO shakes , just for about a month or so.


If you cut your legs into two workouts/week you would probably find you would not take so much time.

eg, what about:
Sun - quad dominant legs
Mon - Off
Tues -  vertical upper + cardio
Wed - Off
Thurs - hip dominant legs + cardio
Friday - Horizontal upper
Saturday - Off

Or:
Sun - Legs/abs
Mon - Off
Tues -  Vertical upper + cardio
Wed - Off
Thurs - Cardio/abs
Friday - Horizontal upper
Saturday - Off

Or:
Sun - Legs/abs
Mon - Off
Tues -  shoulders/chest + cardio
Wed - Off
Thurs - Cardio/abs
Friday - Back
Saturday - Bis/tri



> I thought I was gonna SLIGHLTLY carb / calorie (like amybe 200 extra cals , 50 extra g of carbs) cycle have High carbs on the areas I need more work on (Back / Arms / Shoulders) but I'm not anymore??


In reality, you don't really need it... But if you did it so your low days at ~2800 cals and your high days were at ~3000 then that would be ok. Off days could drop down your carbs again, but I would increase fats to compensate...  But if you start talking about dropping your cals/carbs down to carb cycling levels then .

eg: If you want to have about 130 pounds of lean mass (so, for 145 pounds total your BF% would be 10%) then on your -

Higher day -
3000 cals
390g carbs (3 x goal lean mass)
200g protein (1.5 x goal)
70g fats (0.55 x goal)

Lower days -
2800 cals
325g carbs (2.5 x goal)
200g protein (1.5 x goal)
80g fat (0.6 x goal)

Off days -
2800 cals
260g carbs (2 x goal)
200g protein (1.5 x goal)
100g fats (0.8 x goal)

But see what your weight does with these calorie levels.




> *Chest - *Cable Crossover - 5 sets , 1W/U , 6-12 reps
> Decline DB Press - 2 dropsets (first weight 4-8 rep , 2nd weight 6 - 12 reps)
> Incline DB or BB (not sure) Press - 4 sets , 4-8 reps
> Pec Dec - 2-3 sets 8 - 12 reps


Stick to 3 exercises. If you want to still do a pre-exhaustion set (eg: cables, flyes, pec-dec) then that is fine, but keep the reps in the 8-12 range.

Or:
Pec dec/flyes or cables
Inclines (DB press)
Declines (flyes or BB press)

Alternatively you could do Incline first (and stick with DBs) then your declines (and don't do drop sets) and then do the flyes/cables (and you could do drop sets OCCASIONALLY for this). Or you could do your declines first.... 

eg:
Incline (DB press)
Cables
Declines (BB press or flyes)

Or:
declines (DB press)
Pec dec
inclines (DB flyes or BB press)

For your primary move (pick an incline or decline press, the first of the session) stick to 4 sets of 6 to 8 reps. For other moves then 2 to 4 sets of 
 8 to 12 reps is good.



> *Legs - *Leg Extension - 6 sets , 1 w/u , 4 sets - 6- 8 rep range , 1 set single leg
> Hamstring Leg Press - 4 sets , 8 - 12 reps , 1 set split legs
> Distance Step - ups - 2 sets ( 1 set = R/L/R/L )
> Glute - Ham Raises - 4 sets to failure
> Calf Raises on Squat machine - 3 sets , 25 , 24 ,23


What happened to large compound movements first? Why the leg extensions? And what the hell is a hamstring leg-press?? 

If you want to do a pre-exhaustion set for your quads (which is essentially what you are doing with the leg extensions) then that is fine, but don't do 6 sets and CERTAINLY don't do reps of 6 to 8. It would be 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps. But it is not really neccessary....

And you then would want to follow it with a compound movement to get any real benefits (eg: squats, hacks, leg-press, sumo squats/sumo deadlifts) - and for this set it would be 4 sets of 6 to 8 reps.

If you didn't do a pre-exhaustion set then you could throw another compound move in here... or, alternatively, you could do a single legged exercise (eg: lunges, step ups, single-legged squats, single legged press). 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps. 

And then do your extensions.

You could do a hammie exercise (glute-ham raises, SLDLs, leg-curls). 3 sets of 8-12 reps. 

But that is PLENTY!

For your calves, what is with the 24 and 23 reps??  I still suggest you do a little more for your calves.... 6 sets. And you do realise that calves respond to high rep training right?? So if you are trying to prevent them from getting bigger you are not going about it the right way! 

Now, if you split your legs into hip dominant/quad dominant then these suggestions would change...


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2005)

Sorry i haven't been updating my journal lately .. but ya , basically I'm eating food LOL , umm my weight is still at 139lbs to I managed to maintain myself  and I actuall wore somethign other than a pullover sweater on friday  it was this zip of thingy or another that I left open to show my t-shirt and I got ALOt of compliments , people said I looked hot , skinny and that I have GREAT shoulders  so that was nice , made my day 
 Umm other than that I've basically been driving my friends everywhere enjoying myself , I now take the Van that's falling apart , we named it the "Shaggin Waggin" LOL
 Anyways new stuff starts Mon , but that'll be a rest day anyway , so as long as I get my diet ready then I'm fine and I can stay home from school and re - work my routine / put final touches on it , as well tomorrow I have to work from 12PM - 12AM for mother's day at the restaurant , and I won't be going to school the next morning , I'm sleeping in!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2005)

Okay just finished working out my basic diet , I just saw the stuff about that Emma posted about the carbs .. but I don't think I'll do that , maybe later down the road but for now I'm just gonna stick to one diet .. on my off days I just won't have a PWO , but then on the day's I do an AM and PM workout I'll have 2 PWO shakes and that'll make up for it.

  Anyways here it is 
  - Meal 1 (Pre Workout) - 50G banana (45cals , 0F , 12C , 1P)
  50G rolled oats (193, 4 , 35 , 5)
  250ml of skim milk (88 , 0 , 13 , 9)
  3/4 scoop of whey ( 60 , 1 , 1 , 12)
*totals -  *386 cals 
  5G fat (1G sat)
  60G carbs (6G fiber)
  27G protein

  *PWO* - 60G banana (53, 0 , 14 , 1)
  60G rolled oats (232 , 4 , 42 , 6)
  250ml skim milk (88 , 0 , 13 , 9 )
  3/4 whey (60 , 1 , 1 ,12)
*Totals -  *433 cals
  6G fat (1G sat)
  70G carbs (7G fibre)
  28G protein

  Meal 2 - 50G banan ( 45 , 0 , 12 , 1)
  50G rolled oats ( 193 , 4 , 35 , 5 )
  1/3 cup CC (60 , 0 , 5 , 10)
  4 EW (48 , 0 , 0 , 12)
  15G walnuts (105 , 10 , 3 , 2)
*totals - *451 cals
  13fat (1 G sat)
  54G carbs (6G fiber)
  30 G Protein

  Meal 3 - 3/4 cup of Pearl Barley (145 , 1 , 33 , 3)
  1/2 apple (29 , 0 , 7 , 0)
  3/4 can of tuna (89 , 0 , 0 , 21 )
  25G walnuts ( 175 , 16 , 5 , 4 )
*Totals -  *437 cals
  17G fat (2G sat)
   45 G carbs (7G fibre(
  28G Protein

  Meal 4 - 220G sweet Potato (189 , 0 , 45 , 3)
  1/2 apple ( 29 , 0 , 7 , 0)
  65G Chicken  (122 , 3 , 1 , 21)
  15G walnuts ( 104 , 10 , 3 , 2 )
*Totals -  *44 calories
  13Fat (2G sat)
  56 CArbs (9G fibre)
  27 Protein

  Meal 5 - 3 /4 cup of skim milk ( 66 , 0 , 10 , 7 )
  15G walnuts ( 105 , 10 , 3 , 2
  20G home made muesli mix ( 93 , 0 , 20 , 2)
  1 scoop whey ( 80 , 1 , 1 , 16)
  3 fishies ( 27 , 3 , 0 , 0 )
*Totals -  *353 calories
  14G fat (2 G sat)
  29G carbs (4G fibre)
  26Protein

  Meal 6 - 1 cup CC ( 180 , 0 , 14 , 30)
  3 fishies (27 , 3 , 0 , 0 )
  15G walnuts ( 105 , 10 , 3  , 2)
*Totals -  *312 calories , 
  13G fat (1G sat)
  17G carbs ( 1 G fibre)
  32G Protein


  Overal Totals - 
  2816 Calories
  81 FAt (10G sat)
  331 Carbs (40G fibre)
  198G Protein

  And I''ll also throw in random veggies throughtout the day if I can fit them in me ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2005)

O ya , I also told my friend Mike that I've know since grade 2 that I was gay , accidently , but anyways , and Tongiht I told Sarah 
 At this rate I'll soon tell my parents  .. there really the only ones I don't want knowing , if it wasn't for that I'd open about me being gay alot more ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 7, 2005)

Ok just did my routine as well .. it's now 3:45am and I have to work 12 hours tomorrow for one of the bussiest days of the year .. god I'm gonna be screwed .. 

 Anyways new Split - 
 Sun - Hammies / Shoulders
 Mon - OFF + Abs
 Tues - Back / Tri + Cardio
 Wed - OFF (might have an ab day here)
 Thurs - Quads + Abs (if I didn't do them on Wed)
 Fri - Chest / Bi
 Sat - OFF

 Hamstring / Shoulders - Clean and Press - 4 sets ( 1w/u , 6-8 reps)
 SLDL 4 sets ( 6-8 reps)
 Standing Low PUlley Deltoid Raise - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets to failure
 Cable Delts - 3 sets ( 6 - 12 reps

 O ya here Emma , this is where I got the Hamtring Leg Press , I also remember LAM talking about them
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/hamstringleggpress.htm
 I've been wanting to stay away from Deadlifts because I read a thread where everyone said they were great but they make your waist thicker .. I don't know .. I'm just really paranoid , do I need to worry about getting a thicker waist??

 Back / Tri - Full Range of Motion LAT Pulldowns - 5 sets (1/wu , 6-10 reps)
 Pull - ups - 3 sets (to failure)
 Middle Back Shrug - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Reverse Hypers - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Lying DB Tricep Extensions - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Dips - 3 sets to failure

 Should I have a rowing movement in place of the shrugs?? And for the reverse hypers do I do them using a Ball ontop of a bench? and how would I increase restiance?

 Quads - BB Squats , as deep as I can go , knees may be a problem 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 6 - 8 reps)
 Distance Step - Ups - 2 sets ( 1 set = right leg , then left leg , back to right leg and back to left leg)
 Leg Extensions - 3 -4 sets , (6-12 reps , last set single leg)

 I'm so scared to do squats  .. 

 Chest  / Bi - Decline BB Press - 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 6-8 reps)
 Incline DB Press - 4 sets ( 8 -12 rpes)
 Cable crossovers 4 sets  ( 8 - 12 reps)
 Preacher Curls - 3 sets ( 6 -12 reps)
 3 Part Curls , "21's" - 3 sets

 I'm gonna do Decline first because my lower pecs need the most work .. or should I either way keep incline first??
 Can't wait to try out "21's"


----------



## Tom_B (May 8, 2005)

O crap , just realized I left out calf work .. umm I guess I'll do them with my emphazied quad workout , and I'll do 3 sets , 1st set 25 , then 24 , then 23??
 I don't know , I don't want them to grow anymore .. and I was just thinking if I don't push out anymore reps then those sets , then there's no stimili for them to grow anymore , just maintain?? But now that I'm also doing step classes , then work the calfs to a certain degree as well ..

 P.S. Will reply to anything spefic later , like maybe tomorrowish .. might tonight after work if I'm not dead by then , but right now I'm running late , got 30 mins to shower / hair stuff  I'm gonna look dirty 

 P.S.S if your reading this Adrian , great picies  will post in there when I get a chance as well


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> just realized I left out calf work .. umm I guess I'll do them with my emphazied quad workout , and I'll do 3 sets , 1st set 25 , then 24 , then 23??


As Emma suggested above. >20 reps is too much. Increase the sets and decrease the reps 12-15 should be fine if you are looking for higher reps.


			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S.S if your reading this Adrian , great picies


Thanks Tom. I havent posted here as hav had a bit busy weekend, besides i didnt want to flood your journal with useless posts while Emma was helping you with your routine


----------



## Tom_B (May 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As Emma suggested above. >20 reps is too much. Increase the sets and decrease the reps 12-15 should be fine if you are looking for higher reps.


 o ok , I thought she thought I was just gonna keep them in high reps , but the whole 25 , 24 , 23 thing is becuase that's what I was able to do last , so if I kept it there then there'd be no stimuli ..
 But I go to 12-15 reps .. umm little ify on if I should increase sets , cause Step is gonna work calves alot as well .. it's usually my feet / calves that are sore after step..



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks Tom. I havent posted here as hav had a bit busy weekend, besides i didnt want to flood your journal with useless posts while Emma was helping you with your routine


 LOL same here , my schedule has been CRAZY with all this extra work .. this week I will have worked 32 hours , ontop of school and working out ..

 Anyways , from what you can tell does my routine look alright?? I'll be doing my back/ tri workout tomorrow .. hopefully it's acceptable ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 9, 2005)

*May 9*

*Training - *Abs
  Circuit -
  Hanging leg / hip raises - 1x5 3/4 , 1x2
  Hanging Leg raises - 1x9 , 1x7 , 1x5
  BB Roll out - 1x4 , 1x3 , 1x2
  Ball Pikes - 1x20 , 1x14 , 1x10


  Omg SOOOOO nice to be back into the gym this morning , lI missed it so much!!


​ *Diet -*
            Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
          Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
    Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple , walnuts , pearl barley
          Meal 4 - chicken , walnuts , Sweet Potato , apple
          Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
          Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies

 Also great being back on a clean diet , so glad I'm back to my old routines LOL

          Macros ~
  Calories - 2383
  Fat - 75G ( 9g sat)
  Carbs - 261 (33g fibre)
  Protein - 170

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice , Pam cooking spray , peper , salt , SF ketchup
*Sleep -*9 hours

 Busy day , had to do so much ..

  O well Tomorrow will be my first actuall workout workout again  so pumped!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on getting back to it.  Way to go!


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

!Ketchup!  

sugar


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 9, 2005)

Hey Tom (have to keep this brief... sneaking onto forums...  so I will type more later):



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Anyways new Split -
> Sun - Hammies / Shoulders
> Mon - OFF + Abs
> Tues - Back / Tri + Cardio
> ...


Looks better...  Calves - do them on thursday.

Also -  I would do back/bi and chest/tri and swap the days (chest/tri and cardio). I would also swap hammies and quads.



> Hamstring / Shoulders - Clean and Press - 4 sets ( 1w/u , 6-8 reps)
> SLDL 4 sets ( 6-8 reps)
> Standing Low PUlley Deltoid Raise - 3 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
> Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets to failure
> Cable Delts - 3 sets (6 - 12 reps)


Ok. Do quads here. Your cleans are a quad exercise - so if you want to do them then you want to target quads.

So for quads you have Cleans (4 sets), squats OR sumo deads (3 sets). Then your step ups & extensions (2-3 sets).

For your shoulders - cleans (4 sets), lateral raises/DB (2-3 sets) and then rear raises/DB/pull aparts (2-3 sets).



> O ya here Emma , this is where I got the Hamtring Leg Press , I also remember LAM talking about them
> http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/hamstringleggpress.htm


Right. Thought so - this is just legg press with feet high on the platform. 



> I've been wanting to stay away from Deadlifts because I read a thread where everyone said they were great but they make your waist thicker .. I don't know .. I'm just really paranoid , do I need to worry about getting a thicker waist??


Doesn't really happen.... I do deads 



> Back / Tri - Full Range of Motion LAT Pulldowns - 5 sets (1/wu , 6-10 reps)
> Pull - ups - 3 sets (to failure)
> Middle Back Shrug - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
> Reverse Hypers - 4 sets ( 8 - 12 reps)
> ...


I don't like this - too many redundant exercises.
What about -
Assisted Pull ups (3 sets, 6-8 reps)
T-bar rows OR bb rows (4 sets, 6-8)
pull-downs (2 sets)
Hypers (2-3 sets)

Then biceps.
6 sets.

But your tricep exercises look fine. 



> Quads - BB Squats , as deep as I can go , knees may be a problem 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 6 - 8 reps)
> Distance Step - Ups - 2 sets ( 1 set = right leg , then left leg , back to right leg and back to left leg)
> Leg Extensions - 3 -4 sets , (6-12 reps , last set single leg)


Do hammies here...
SLDLs
Glute-ham raises

etc



> Chest  / Bi - Decline BB Press - 5 sets ( 1 w/u , 6-8 reps)
> Incline DB Press - 4 sets ( 8 -12 rpes)
> Cable crossovers 4 sets  ( 8 - 12 reps)
> Preacher Curls - 3 sets ( 6 -12 reps)
> 3 Part Curls , "21's" - 3 sets


Drop your incline and cables to 2 to 3 sets.
Biceps look good (but swap to back day).

eeppp.... got to go...


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> !Ketchup!
> 
> sugar


 Low carb ketchup!  Now if only they could come up with fat free, low carb fries...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 9, 2005)

Right.... A little more time at the moment so lets see on a few other things:



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - Meal 1 (Pre Workout) -
> 50G banana (45cals , 0F , 12C , 1P)
> 50G rolled oats (193, 4 , 35 , 5)
> 250ml of skim milk (88 , 0 , 13 , 9)
> ...


Looks good. Why not just increase banana to 60g (half a medium banana)?



> *PWO* - 60G banana (53, 0 , 14 , 1)
> 60G rolled oats (232 , 4 , 42 , 6)
> 250ml skim milk (88 , 0 , 13 , 9 )
> 3/4 whey (60 , 1 , 1 ,12)
> ...


  Good. 



> Meal 2 - 50G banana ( 45 , 0 , 12 , 1)
> 50G rolled oats ( 193 , 4 , 35 , 5 )
> 1/3 cup CC (60 , 0 , 5 , 10)
> 4 EW (48 , 0 , 0 , 12)
> ...


Not too bad. Consider occasionally swapping/decreasing the walnuts for a different fat source (eg: keep one egg whole) [explination below].



> Meal 3 - 3/4 cup of Pearl Barley (145 , 1 , 33 , 3)
> 1/2 apple (29 , 0 , 7 , 0)
> 3/4 can of tuna (89 , 0 , 0 , 21 )
> 25G walnuts ( 175 , 16 , 5 , 4 )
> ...


ADD VEGETABLES and take out the walnuts and add olive oil instead. You don't need that many nuts (even walnuts) as you are overdosing on the omega-6 fats in them (this is undoing what you are trying to do with the fish oils). Either that or use avocado instead of the olive oil.



> Meal 4 - 220G sweet Potato (189 , 0 , 45 , 3)
> 1/2 apple ( 29 , 0 , 7 , 0)
> 65G Chicken  (122 , 3 , 1 , 21)
> 15G walnuts ( 104 , 10 , 3 , 2 )
> ...


Same advice as above. ADD VEGETABLES and replace the walnuts with a mono-unsaturated fat (olive oil, avocado etc).



> Meal 5 - 3 /4 cup of skim milk ( 66 , 0 , 10 , 7 )
> 15G walnuts ( 105 , 10 , 3 , 2
> 20G home made muesli mix ( 93 , 0 , 20 , 2)
> 1 scoop whey ( 80 , 1 , 1 , 16)
> ...


  Not too bad... Could replace the whey for cottage cheese.



> Meal 6 - 1 cup CC ( 180 , 0 , 14 , 30)
> 3 fishies (27 , 3 , 0 , 0 )
> 15G walnuts ( 105 , 10 , 3  , 2)
> *Totals -  *312 calories ,
> ...


  Good.



> Overal Totals -
> 2816 Calories
> 81 FAt (10G sat)
> 331 Carbs (40G fibre)
> 198G Protein


Looks good. 



> And I''ll also throw in random veggies throughtout the day if I can fit them in me ..


  Not 'if you can fit them in'. You NEED vegetables - 5 serves a day (that is 2.5 cups). It is not hard. Add 1 cup to your two meat meals


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 9, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Macros ~
> Calories - 2383
> Fat - 75G ( 9g sat)
> Carbs - 261 (33g fibre)
> Protein - 170


 2400 cals??  What is with that??


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting back to it.  Way to go!


   Thanks  , Last week couldn't have gone by sooner!! I missed the gym so much  - although I do admit it was great being like a "normal" teenager again for a week


			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> !Ketchup!
> 
> sugar


  Hey Luke , it's great your back! - your w/o's are insane 
  - sugar aint that bad  


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Low carb ketchup!  Now if only they could come up with fat free, low carb fries...


 LOL don't we all!!


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hey Luke , it's great your back! - your w/o's are insane
> - sugar aint that bad




Thanks man 


Yea, not bad if you want muscles made out of ketchup


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 10, 2005)

Tom, whats all this?.. whats going on?... whats this about????



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2400 cals??  What is with that??


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom (have to keep this brief... sneaking onto forums...  so I will type more later):


 Hey Emma!
   Thanks! I woulda went in the gym this mornign doing a back / tri workout if ya didn't post when ya did




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks better...  Calves - do them on thursday.
> 
> Also - I would do back/bi and chest/tri and swap the days (chest/tri and cardio). I would also swap hammies and quads.


 Okay .. is it alright then if I do my distance step ups with my hammies then? Just time wise .. and if I'm doing the to emphasize glutes and not quads it shouldn't be a problem should it??
 The reason I wanted to do back / tri and chest /bi is cause I thought chest exercises won't comprimise my Bi's so I'd be able to go heavier with them , and vice versa .. o god today with chest / tris .. my tris were fried!! I could only really do one tri exercise afterwards .. 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Doesn't really happen.... I do deads


 Ok good LOL , I don't know what it is but I HATE regular deads .. I can handle SLDL's but I can't stand regualr ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I don't like this - too many redundant exercises.
> What about -
> Assisted Pull ups (3 sets, 6-8 reps)
> T-bar rows OR bb rows (4 sets, 6-8)
> ...


 Hmm .. okay this is ASUMMING I can do pull-ups .. I have no one to assist me .. ( o god I wish i did have a training partner today after my Bench presses  ) I might be able to do them if there at the begginning of my workout .. but if not .. hmm and in my last routine I did both narrow and wide grip Lat pulldowns .. but I started narrow ones later on , could I continue with those??
   For the Rows can I do One Arm DB rows?? I never was too keen on regular rows , and my gym dosen't have T-bar thingy ..






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Drop your incline and cables to 2 to 3 sets.


 I'm gonna have to re-work some stuff for my chest .. My chest was so fatigued after the friggin decline bench press , I could only do 20lbs for my incline DB Press , then for the cables , not sure if I was REALLY fatigued , but I just couldn't feel it .. could also be becuase the handles kinda spin around , either way cable crossovers are out , can't "feel it" .. so I did I regular Bench Press .. o god I'm so weak .. then just for the hell of it I tried the cable Flys again .. I could only pull out 2 reps using 10lbs .. I was using 10lbs as my warm up before 



 Diet stuff - 
 Switched meal 2 and 4's walnuts to 1 TBSP of olive oil each , good?
 ... fine I'll eat my veggies  LOL , it's jsut .. it's so hard somedays , I have trouble getting my actual meal in , less alone fitting veggies in .. but I'll try , I have to go and get some broccoli tomorrow then ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Thanks man
> 
> 
> Yea, not bad if you want muscles made out of ketchup


 LOL , seriously though you should try this stuff , it's AMAZING! It's better then regular ketchup - so spicy! , it's like 2G of sugar for 1TBSP , the ingredients are apple puree , cider vinnegar and some random spices



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Tom, whats all this?.. whats going on?... whats this about????


   KAREN!!!  I love that bitch 


			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 2400 cals??  What is with that??


 Okay the 2400 cals was becuase yesterday was a rest day .. today I was gonna be working out in the PM and Am , so I just took my PWO shake I was suppos to have on monday (433 cals) and had it today .. bringing my cals for today up to around 3200  , same thing will happen tomorrow.
  This is alright isn't it?? My cals average out to 2800 ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

*May 10*

*Training - *AM - Chest / Triceps ~ PM - Cardio
_Decline Bench Press -  _*45lbs* 1x12 , 1x4 , *95lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 1/2 .. then the bar fell on my chest .. had to roll it onto my hips (thank god my hips bones stick out so I could kinda balance it!) then do a like sit-up . get my legs off that thign that hold you and drag the bar to the rack .. *sigh* 1x7 (arms went numb here , and were kinda shaking) , 1x5 
_Incline DB Press -  _*35lbs* 1x 1/2 , *30lbs* 1x 1/2 , *20lbs* 2x 12 1/2 , 1x11
_Cable Crossovers -  _*10lbs* 1x2 , 1x2 , 1x4  .. couldn't feel it ..
_Bench Press -  _*90lbs* 1x 1/2 , *75lbs* 1x7 , *65lbs* 1x9 1/2 , 1x6
_Cable Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x2 3/4 ..
_Lying DB extensions - *20lbs*  _1x12 , not failure , *25lbs* 1x7 , this was putting to much strain on my right shoulder ..
_Standing Tricep Exentison -  _*25lbs* 1x7
_Dips -  _1x0
_Db Kickback -  _*10lbs* 1x 3/4 .. couldn't fully exend my arm , then were so fatigued .. *5lbs* 1x 3/4 , same thing ..
_Bench Dips -  _1x4 , 1x3 , 1x1

 Wow .. I've never had a chest workout like that .. my Chest / Shoulders / Triceps were FRIED .. I was shaking and they were numb (espically triceps)!! I've never been so sore , God I've never felt this weak though .. I had two 10lbs plates on the BB for my bench press 

*Cardio -  *.. got a little carried away .. what can I say it's been an entire week ..
*Total time - *42 minutes ..
_Treadmill -  _5 minute warm up , 10 minutes at 9mph
_Bike -  _7 1/2 minutes
_Hiker -  _7 1/2 minutes
_Steper -  _5 minutes .. this is the only equipment that has the Heart rate thing , it said I was between 185 - 192 
_Treadmill - _7 minute cool down

  Wow I was soaked! and I could hardly walk afterwards..



​ *Diet -*
              Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
  *Post Workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
            Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
      Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
            Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
            Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
  *Post workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
            Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies



            Macros ~
    Calories - 3249
    Fat - 87G ( 11g sat)
    Carbs - 401 (47g fibre)
    Protein - 226

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice , Pam cooking spray , peper , salt , SF ketchup
*Sleep -*7 and a half hours

 Gym was great .. crappy day though .. fucking parents.
 Okay I have thisi fake tooth ( ~ my teeth are horrible!! all spaced and such , and when I smile my upper lip goes up really far , making it worse - which is why I didn't smile in thsoe Pics LOL ) anyways , ontop of bad teeth , my right front one is fake .. accident involving a payphone and a sex line  anyways .. 
 so I've had this cap on for 2 years and all of a sudden theres this black spot that's showing up on it .. like a speck of pepper .. it's getting really obvious now and it's extrmely embarassing and my rents aren't scheduling a dentist appointment .. so I'm jsut gonna hve to do it on my own I suppos and tell them afterwards , and then they were spazing because I was gonna be an hour late for work ..  omg they don't even nee dme in the restaurnat , I work 30 hours a week 6 days a week , ontop of school / homework / the gym .. it's really friggin hard on me. I'm exhausted all the time , and there's always somethign that I nee dot be doing .. it's now 9PM and this is my first chance today I got to actually sit down and relax..some guy today looked at me and went "jesus Lewie .. you look lik eyou haven't slept in two days" EVERYONE always tells me how shitty I'm looking and that I look like I'm gonna pass out or something, you think my rents would be a little sympathatic , but no becuase I *NEVER* do anything , I'm a slob , I'm lazy and can't do anything right ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 10, 2005)

P.S. Thinking of starting a new journal once I get my routine completely worked out , any name suggestions I'm horrible at that stuff , I'd jsut make "Tom's Recomp" or something .. or wait , should it be "Lewie's Recomp" ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *AM - Chest / Triceps ~ PM - Cardio
> _Decline Bench Press -  _*45lbs* 1x12 , 1x4 , *95lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 1/2 .. then the bar fell on my chest .. had to roll it onto my hips (thank god my hips bones stick out so I could kinda balance it!) then do a like sit-up . get my legs off that thign that hold you and drag the bar to the rack .. *sigh* 1x7 (arms went numb here , and were kinda shaking) , 1x5


If you think that you can't get out a full rep you should not do it - not when you don't have a spotter! You should have dropped the weight down so you could do a proper workout! 



> _Incline DB Press -  _*35lbs* 1x 1/2 , *30lbs* 1x 1/2 , *20lbs* 2x 12 1/2 , 1x11


 Don't do half reps tom. They are useless. The weight means nothing - it is form that counts so unless you can do it correctly then DON'T do it.

I would also do an isolation exercise here - incline DB flyes or cable flyes. This will let your triceps recover (they will be fatigued from the decline presses).



> _Cable Crossovers -  _*10lbs* 1x2 , 1x2 , 1x4  .. couldn't feel it ..
> _Bench Press -  _*90lbs* 1x 1/2 , *75lbs* 1x7 , *65lbs* 1x9 1/2 , 1x6
> _Cable Flys -  _*10lbs* 1x2 3/4 ..


Argg!! What are you doing??!!!  When you say cable cross - what exactly are you doing? And you didn't need to do ANOTHER press movement! That makes 3 - no WONDER your triceps were fried!

Something like:
declines 1-2 w/u, light weight (6-10 reps), 4 x 6-8 reps
Cable Flye: 2 - 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Then, MAYBE do:
Low incline DB press: 2-3 sets of 8-12 reps 

But ONLY if your chest is NOT fried!



> _Lying DB extensions - *20lbs*  _1x12 , not failure , *25lbs* 1x7 , this was putting to much strain on my right shoulder ..
> _Standing Tricep Exentison -  _*25lbs* 1x7
> _Dips -  _1x0
> _Db Kickback -  _*10lbs* 1x 3/4 .. couldn't fully exend my arm , then were so fatigued .. *5lbs* 1x 3/4 , same thing ..
> _Bench Dips -  _1x4 , 1x3 , 1x1


 What are you doing? 

What about something like:
Narrow grip bench press 2-3 sets, 8-10 reps
Bench dips 2-3 sets, 8-12 reps



> *Cardio -  *.. got a little carried away .. what can I say it's been an entire week ..
> *Total time - *42 minutes ..
> _Treadmill -  _5 minute warm up , 10 minutes at 9mph
> _Bike -  _7 1/2 minutes
> ...








> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
> *Post Workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
> Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
> ...


**sigh** Well at least you ate enough today....



> so I've had this cap on for 2 years and all of a sudden theres this black spot that's showing up on it .. like a speck of pepper .. it's getting really obvious now and it's extrmely embarassing and my rents aren't scheduling a dentist appointment .. so I'm jsut gonna hve to do it on my own I suppos and tell them afterwards , and then they were spazing because I was gonna be an hour late for work ..  omg they don't even nee dme in the restaurnat , I work 30 hours a week 6 days a week , ontop of school / homework / the gym .. it's really friggin hard on me. I'm exhausted all the time , and there's always somethign that I nee dot be doing .. it's now 9PM and this is my first chance today I got to actually sit down and relax..some guy today looked at me and went "jesus Lewie .. you look lik eyou haven't slept in two days" EVERYONE always tells me how shitty I'm looking and that I look like I'm gonna pass out or something, you think my rents would be a little sympathatic , but no becuase I *NEVER* do anything , I'm a slob , I'm lazy and can't do anything right ..




Is there anything you can cut out? What about you get your workouts down to 4/week? That will give you more time to relax... It is not a good thing to be so stressed at your age tom - leave that for when you are older.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 10, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay .. is it alright then if I do my distance step ups with my hammies then? Just time wise .. and if I'm doing the to emphasize glutes and not quads it shouldn't be a problem should it??


I am not sure... Step ups are a big quad exercise too.... I think that, for your glutes, there are better exercises.



> The reason I wanted to do back / tri and chest /bi is cause I thought chest exercises won't comprimise my Bi's so I'd be able to go heavier with them , and vice versa .. o god today with chest / tris .. my tris were fried!! I could only really do one tri exercise afterwards ..


I am just concerned that unless you really use isolation exercises on your compound days - that you will then start to overwork your arms and they will slow even further. 

eg: Imagine you did chest/bi - well, you fried your triceps today with your chest work... and then you would go and hit them again with your back workout??!! Might be asking for trouble.



> Ok good LOL , I don't know what it is but I HATE regular deads .. I can handle SLDL's but I can't stand regualr ..


You could just have long femers, shorter torso etc - makes conventional deads harder. You could do sumo deads and see how they feel (if it is easier then you are likely just the wrong 'shape' for deadlifts).



> Hmm .. okay this is ASUMMING I can do pull-ups .. I have no one to assist me ..


Does your gym have an assisted pull up machine? If not, then you could try negatives (Start at the top of the move then slowly lower yourself to the bottom. Then jump up to the top of the move again. 

Doing 3-4 sets of 5 reps (not to failure so you fall off the bar) could help get your strength up.



> hmm and in my last routine I did both narrow and wide grip Lat pulldowns .. but I started narrow ones later on , could I continue with those??


WG are for your lats. Narrow grip works your middle back more (between your shoulderblades). So if you do narrow grip pull downs and then did rows you are going to be really putting the focus on your middle back.

You could alternate the focus:
Assisted Pull ups (or negs)/Rows
One arm rows/WG cable row
WG pull downs/Narrow Grip pull downs
Hypers



> Diet stuff -
> Switched meal 2 and 4's walnuts to 1 TBSP of olive oil each , good?






> ... fine I'll eat my veggies  LOL , it's jsut .. it's so hard somedays , I have trouble getting my actual meal in , less alone fitting veggies in .. but I'll try , I have to go and get some broccoli tomorrow then ..


GOOD!!! You NEED vegetables tom!


----------



## jaim91 (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *AM - Chest / Triceps ~ PM - Cardio
> _Decline Bench Press -  _*45lbs* 1x12 , 1x4 , *95lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 1/2 .. then the bar fell on my chest .. had to roll it onto my hips (thank god my hips bones stick out so I could kinda balance it!) then do a like sit-up . get my legs off that thign that hold you and drag the bar to the rack .. *sigh* 1x7 (arms went numb here , and were kinda shaking) , 1x5
> _Incline DB Press -  _*35lbs* 1x 1/2 , *30lbs* 1x 1/2 , *20lbs* 2x 12 1/2 , 1x11
> _Cable Crossovers -  _*10lbs* 1x2 , 1x2 , 1x4  .. couldn't feel it ..
> ...



Isn't 10 exercises for one body in one workout kind of a lot? i still heart you! keep those cals up and cardio down my friend!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training - *AM - Chest / Triceps ~ PM - Cardio
> _Decline Bench Press -  _*45lbs* 1x12 , 1x4 , *95lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 1/2 .. then the bar fell on my chest .. had to roll it onto my hips (thank god my hips bones stick out so I could kinda balance it!) then do a like sit-up . get my legs off that thign that hold you and drag the bar to the rack .. *sigh* 1x7 (arms went numb here , and were kinda shaking) , 1x5
> _Incline DB Press -  _*35lbs* 1x 1/2 , *30lbs* 1x 1/2 , *20lbs* 2x 12 1/2 , 1x11
> _Cable Crossovers -  _*10lbs* 1x2 , 1x2 , 1x4  .. couldn't feel it ..
> ...



OK, that seems like an insane routine. Bump on what Emma already said. Also try DB's for declines. that way you can control them better to get the weights off you rather than getting stuck underneath the bar. But if you MUST do the BB, then either get someone to spot you OR lower the weight and pay close attention to the number of reps you can churn out and dont be too brave.

Think of a format for your routine before you pick exercises. So, i guess this is your chest and tris day. so, for example do a ...
Bench - 1-2wu (~50% weight/10-12reps) + 4sets (6-8reps): e.g. regular Bench, or inclines or declines..etc
Fly - 3-4 sets (8-10): e.g. DB flies or pec dec..etc
Tri1 - 3sets (6-8/8-10 alternate with Tris2) : e.g. rope pushdowns or dips or ..etc
Tri2 - 3sets (6-8/8-10 alternate with Tris1) : e.g a diff tri exercise from the one above.

Also you are still varying the weights in the middle of the sets, sometimes up otherwise down. Start with a weight and focus on getting the rep range that is set for the exercise. And remember , no 'i cant' business 

As much as you HATE it, you need to take it a bit easy at the gym with all that cardio stuff considering that you are quite physically active with all the running around and work outside school. You NEED to work out your schedule and time spent in the gym wisely, else you are asking to get burnt out.


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2005)

Ok about the whole exercise thing .. yes I went overboard on cardio but in my defense let me explain the chest workout ..
 Okay declines , I know I shoulda stoped .. but I'm just not use to doign Bench Presses, this was my first time doing a decline bench press , and god I can't even remember doing regualr bench press , that was way back with my home "gym" ..
 The incline DB Press - I'll stop doign half reps and such , I just liek to know I've taken it to absoulte failure , but I'll stop them.
  Okay .. at this point I tried the Cable crossovers , *none *of those sets were taking to failure , or even close to it. I was using 10lbs , and jsut tryign to get a feel for them , which I coudln't. I did 4 reps , repostioned my hands / feet , tried againf or another 4 reps , repositioned again then tried again but gave up after 2 reps ..
   I tried them two different ways
  The one here http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Name=Cable+Crossover
 and at the gym theres a article printed about it , and in the article the movements slightly different .. your moving more in a triangle way compared to an arc .. anyways either way sucked. I think it's becuase the handles at the gym rotate ..
 So Iw as trying to think what else could I do .. I watned to do cable flys but that's what I was doing for my last routine .. wansn't sure if a regualr Fly would be the same , so I just did a bench Press .. I know big mistake .. anyways.. And I have no idea why I tried that cable fly 
  My orignal tri w/o was suppos to be dips and lying tricep extensions ,
 Well I went too light on the tricep extensions , and was using the wrong type of DB , so I increased to 25lbs using a better DB , but bothered my right shoulder ALOT so I swtiched to standing ones ..
 Tried Dips .. didn't happen , couldn't even hold myself at the top of the movements , so I was thinking what else could I do?? So I tried kickbacks , couldn't do even 1 rep with 5lbs my tris were so fried , so I did bench dips even though that's what I was doing last routine ..
  So ya that's my explantion ..

 P.S. I'll keep weights the same with each exercise , the reason I kept decreasing on bench press is cause I wanted to get around 8 - 12 reps.

 P.S.S. I'm too damn tired , took today off of work , i'm giving myself more days off , I can't do this. I fliped at my dad , I called him up and said "Do you need me in there today?" he said "no not really , why?" so I said "Well I'm gonna go have a nap then? then he laughed and "said HA! you only get home from school now , you tired already?" and I said "Umm ya , between working all the hours I do , school and the gym , it's gets stressful" then he said "Well then you need to quit gym" OMFG I lost it , I said "holy shit , what the fuck are you talking about?! it's not the damn gym its a combination of everything and the fact that I work like a damn dog cause your to fucking cheap to help me out here and there! If you didn't notice all last week I didn't step a foot in the gym , but I was still fucking beat tired!"  so he was like "okay , okay , okay .. you don't have to come in today" so in a pissed off mood I said "thanks" and just hung up the phone.
 God , if anything is ever wrong in my life , the solution to my dad  - stop going to the gym , it really pisses me off.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Thinking of starting a new journal once I get my routine completely worked out , any name suggestions I'm horrible at that stuff , I'd jsut make "Tom's Recomp" or something .. or wait , should it be "Lewie's Recomp" ...


"Tom on a Recomp"
"Tom getting lean and mean"
"The calm before the bulk"
"Getting down to 10%"
... cant think of any good ones right now.. will let u know..


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. I'll keep weights the same with each exercise , the reason I kept decreasing on bench press is cause I wanted to get around 8 - 12 reps.


OK, so for bench, for e.g., Try and do flat bench since you havent done them in your last cycle. I noticed that you did 20's for 12reps on inclines. So try start with 30's on flt Bench. Aim for 8 reps for the first set. If you can achieve 8 reps for ALL 4 sets, then foe the next session, try the 35's. Again if you can get out 8 reps for all sets, then try the 40's... and so on. 

For tri's, how about  Tricep Pushdown  and Seated Dumbbell Tricep Extension


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 11, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> "Well I'm gonna go have a nap then?


Dont fall alseep for too long.. u will be awake at night


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am not sure... Step ups are a big quad exercise too.... I think that, for your glutes, there are better exercises.


 Umm .. such as?? LOL .. it's jsut if I'm doing quads / shoulders together , that leaves SLDL and glute ham raises alone for my thrus w/o , but a ton for my sunday workout. So I was jsut thinking if I moved one of the exercises it'd help me by no having my sun workout so long ..
 what else could I do? back to split squats? The cable extensions? .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am just concerned that unless you really use isolation exercises on your compound days - that you will then start to overwork your arms and they will slow even further.
> 
> eg: Imagine you did chest/bi - well, you fried your triceps today with your chest work... and then you would go and hit them again with your back workout??!! Might be asking for trouble.


 True .. god I would freak if my arms went back even farther  you have no idea ..
 I mean I don't want big arms or anything , it's jsut right now , compared to my back and chest .. it's so frigging weird .. there right now my main concern.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could just have long femers, shorter torso etc - makes conventional deads harder. You could do sumo deads and see how they feel (if it is easier then you are likely just the wrong 'shape' for deadlifts).


 Okay , I'll try sumo deads , how about I do those with my hammies and take out the step - ups on my quad day?
 So hammies would be 
 SLDL - 4 sets
 Sumo Dead - 3 - 4 sets
 Glute ham raises - 3 -4 sets




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Does your gym have an assisted pull up machine? If not, then you could try negatives (Start at the top of the move then slowly lower yourself to the bottom. Then jump up to the top of the move again.
> 
> Doing 3-4 sets of 5 reps (not to failure so you fall off the bar) could help get your strength up.


 nope no assitsted pull - up machine ..
 umm how do I do negatives .. like how do I get in the top postion?? LOL .. unless I brought a bench up or something the jumped up on that ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WG are for your lats. Narrow grip works your middle back more (between your shoulderblades). So if you do narrow grip pull downs and then did rows you are going to be really putting the focus on your middle back.
> 
> You could alternate the focus:
> Assisted Pull ups (or negs)/Rows
> ...


 Okay , that's what I'll do I'll alternate .. need to put some emphazie on my left LAT as well , I think my right is larger 
 O CRAP! I just realized I put back on a Fri! Damn! .. Will it affect anything if the next day is my cheat day .. that's why I wanted Fri. to be a chest day , damn I'm stupid!





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> GOOD!!! You NEED vegetables tom!


 Got broccoli today  witht he little money I have left  LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> "Tom on a Recomp"
> "Tom getting lean and mean"
> "The calm before the bulk"
> "Getting down to 10%"
> ... cant think of any good ones right now.. will let u know..


 LOL I love Tom on a recomp , or Tom's on a recomp , it's got a certain ring to it 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> OK, so for bench, for e.g., Try and do flat bench since you havent done them in your last cycle. I noticed that you did 20's for 12reps on inclines. So try start with 30's on flt Bench. Aim for 8 reps for the first set. If you can achieve 8 reps for ALL 4 sets, then foe the next session, try the 35's. Again if you can get out 8 reps for all sets, then try the 40's... and so on.
> 
> For tri's, how about  Tricep Pushdown  and Seated Dumbbell Tricep Extension


   Hmm well for my chest I think I'm gonna do - 
   Decline Bebch Press - 1 -2 w/u , 4 sets
  Flys - 2 sets , 8 -12
  Incline DB Press - 2-3 sets (depending how how chest is) - 8 - 12 reps

  Then for my tris I'll do the Pushdown and either standing or seated DB extension , thanks for the suggestions 
  I thought I could handle dips , but I was wrong 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Dont fall alseep for too long.. u will be awake at night


 LOL made sure of that! Only naped for 30 minutes , got my sister to come wake me up to make sure , as I know I woulda slept through any form of alarm clock


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Isn't 10 exercises for one body in one workout kind of a lot? i still heart you! keep those cals up and cardio down my friend!


 Hey Jaim!! pop in more! Promise I'll reply soon - we need to catch up 

 Love ya jaim!


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2005)

*May 11 .. god time is flying by*

*Training - *OFF

 Man my chest today is SOO sore , even the slightest touch it kinda hurts - so of course I tell my friends this and all day they were punching me in my chest  THE PAIN!

​ *Diet -*
              Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
            Meal 2 - skim milk , whey , banana , oats
      Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple , walnuts , pearl barley
            Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil , Sweet Potato , 
            Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnut butter
            Meal 6 - walnut butter , CC , fishies, broccoli , apple (forgot this is meal 4)



            Macros ~
    Calories - 2383
    Fat - 75G ( 9g sat)
    Carbs - 261 (33g fibre)
    Protein - 170

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice , peper , salt , SF ketchup, Heinz Veggie Sauce , cinnamon 
*Sleep -*8 hours

 Dead tired today  felt like I was gonna die. I've decided to take all Wed. off for now on. I have all my stuff preped for tomorrow and it's only 8PM , gonna sit down watch some Tom Welling   and go to bed and get some good sleep!
  I also made some more walnut butter today  and unlike my last two batches I didn't burn it! 
  P.S. sisters are taking pics of puppies soon , so puppie pics might be posted tonight


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm well for my chest I think I'm gonna do -
> *Decline Bebch Press* - 1 -2 w/u , 4 sets
> Flys - 2 sets , 8 -12
> *Incline DB Press* - 2-3 sets (depending how how chest is) - 8 - 12 reps


  2 pressing movements?

edit: i guess you plan to do the first one with lower reps compared to the second.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Diet -*
> Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
> Meal 2 - skim milk , whey , banana , oats
> Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple , walnuts , pearl barley
> ...


Hey Tom,

Really quickly- I think on your days off you should sit at your maintainence cals (2800) or at least 2600. 2400 is 400 LESS than your maintainence calories. What about you add another 200 cals? That is really not that much food (eg: something with roughly 5g fat, 10g protein and 20g carbs - such as another 0.33 cups rolled oats and a whole egg = ~9.5g protein, 7g fat, 18g carbs)?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Okay , I'll try sumo deads , how about I do those with my hammies and take out the step - ups on my quad day?


You could do step ups intead of hacks or extensions on quads day...
eg:
Squats
Hacks
Step ups

or:
Hacks
Step ups
Ext.




> So hammies would be
> SLDL - 4 sets
> Sumo Dead - 3 - 4 sets
> Glute ham raises - 3 -4 sets


Or you could do Sumo deads first then your SLDL and then your glute-hams.
But only do 2-3 sets of glute-hams. You want to do about 8-10 working sets for your hammies, so if you did:
First exercise - 4
Second - 3
Third - 3      

Then that is plenty.



> umm how do I do negatives .. like how do I get in the top postion?? LOL .. unless I brought a bench up or something the jumped up on that ..


Yup - get a bench and jump up then slowly lower yourself down.



> O CRAP! I just realized I put back on a Fri! Damn! .. Will it affect anything if the next day is my cheat day .. that's why I wanted Fri. to be a chest day , damn I'm stupid!


Nope - it will not do anything if your cheat day is on Sat.



> Got broccoli today  witht he little money I have left  LOL


 Greens are good!


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Tom,
> 
> Really quickly- I think on your days off you should sit at your maintainence cals (2800) or at least 2600. 2400 is 400 LESS than your maintainence calories. What about you add another 200 cals? That is really not that much food (eg: something with roughly 5g fat, 10g protein and 20g carbs - such as another 0.33 cups rolled oats and a whole egg = ~9.5g protein, 7g fat, 18g carbs)?


 Ok , xtra 200 it is
 Hmm .. umm I'll think of somewhere to have it .. I don't buy eggs .. it's cheaper for me to buy cartons of egg whites , so I have no acess to any yolks. Might have some xtra sweet potato and some olive oil and tuna or something 
 My rets days might only be Monday's now (aside for Saturdays) , I'm gonna see if I'd be able to do the Step and Stretch class on Wed now , instead of doing cardio on Thurs with my legs  Normally it never bothers me , but my god , today my hammies ewre killing me!


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You could do step ups intead of hacks or extensions on quads day...
> eg:
> Squats
> Hacks
> ...


 lol my gym dosen't have a hack mahine  my original plan was - Squats , steps ups , and extensions .. I think I'm just gonna keep it that way  I was thinking about it and time isn't really an issue for that workout , my Rest intervals can be as long as needed (which is what I was concerned over) as it's a Sun and I won't be rushing to go anywhere. 





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Or you could do Sumo deads first then your SLDL and then your glute-hams.
> But only do 2-3 sets of glute-hams. You want to do about 8-10 working sets for your hammies, so if you did:
> First exercise - 4
> Second - 3
> ...


 Well today i was lazy and though ahh screw it , not gonna try sumo deads today 
 I did 4 sets of SLDL's and 4 sets of glute ham raises .. but I think that'll have to change .. the sole reason I could pull out 4 sets of glut ham raises was becuase I unitentionally took a 5 minute rest after 2 sets .. but either way my hammies are still sore , so what if I still did 8 working sets instead of 10?
  How about
  SLDL - 4 sets (omg I LOVED doing these this morning , hate regualr deads but SLDL's )
  Sumo - 2 sets
  Glute/ham raise - 2 sets
  Then my calves and abs






			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nope - it will not do anything if your cheat day is on Sat.


 Thank God!




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Greens are good!


 LOL except for when you forget your homemade salad dressing and your stuck eating dry tuna with lettuce and it isn't going down your throat properly  - so you then drink lots of water with it which causes bloat and of course your at school where you just sit for a couple of hours , and can just feel your stomach all expanded like , and all you want to do is stand up and wlak for a little bit


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> 2 pressing movements?
> 
> edit: i guess you plan to do the first one with lower reps compared to the second.


 Opps!
 Umm hmm I think I'll do this 

 Decline bench press
 Incline Flys
 Cable Flys
 CG bench press
 Pushdown

 I've been doign Bench Dips for far two long now .. I think they were in my last two routines ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

*March 12*

*Training -*Hammies + Calves + Abs - Cardio in the PM
*SLDL - **45lbs* 1x12 , *105lbs* 1x8 , *115lbs* 3x8 .. Think I can go 5 - 10lbs heavier .. god I'm a weakling LOL
*Glute - Ham Raises - *1x3 (knees were kinda hurting ..) 1x2 + just almost barley one extra rep  , *Didn't mean for this to happen , but 5 mintue rest here* 1x4 , 1x2
*Calf Raises On Squat Macine -  *1x15 , 1x17 (lost count here was just bobbing my head listening to music) , 1x15

  My abs was just hanging leg/hip raises , hanging leg raises , decline sit-ups and Ball Pikes-
 Also does anyone's quads ever hurt while doing hanging leg raises 

*Cardio - *30 minutes
  5 minute warm up - Treadmill
  10 minutes at 8-10mph - treadmill
  5 minutes on Bike
  5 minutes of Steeper
  *Did my Heart Rate here - between 186 - 190*
  5 minute cool down on treadmill

  Great Workouts , Wow I love SLDL's soo much! 
  Cardio was great too , got rid of some fustrations I had (fights with rents) - was pretty sweaty. My hammies hurt so bad right now 



​ *Diet -*
               Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
   *Post Workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
             Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
       Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
             Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
             Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
   *Post workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
             Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies



             Macros ~
     Calories - 3249
     Fat - 87G ( 11g sat)
     Carbs - 401 (47g fibre)
     Protein - 226

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -*8 hours

So damn tired .. Back / Bi day tomorrow , and I'm an hour behind my schedule , stupid ass mom  gonna get little sleep tonight ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

O ya just incase anyone's wondering why i haven't been doign my step classes liek I said I was gonna do well ..
 On Tuesday I got the time's mixed up , I thought it started at 4:30 , but it actually started at 4:00 and Today I called up asking if I should be fine doing EZ step she said yes I would be but I can't do it either way. 
 The damn gym now has this policy where you MUST call up 2 days before the class ( a week if it's lunch classes) and reserve a spot , or you can't take it  , also if less then 4 people go then the class is canceled , if it's canceled twice in a row then there will be no more of that class for the rest of spring


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> So damn tired .. Back / Bi day tomorrow , and I'm an hour behind my schedule , stupid ass mom  gonna get little sleep tonight ..




What's an 'ass mom'


----------



## Tom_B (May 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> What's an 'ass mom'


 My mom


----------



## jaim91 (May 13, 2005)

lol, what's the problem with your mom?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 13, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Glute - Ham Raises - *1x3 (knees were kinda hurting ..) 1x2 + just almost barley one extra rep  , *Didn't mean for this to happen , but 5 mintue rest here* 1x4 , 1x2
> .


If your gym has a Lying leg curl machine, you could try that.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Love lying leg curls.....


----------



## Tom_B (May 13, 2005)

O wasn't complaining about glute ham raises , I love them 
 I liek them alot better than lying leg curls for some reason  Not to mention Today my hammies have been *killing* me, Stairs are my enemy 
 Not sure if it's because I've just taken a week off or not , but my workouts have given such bad DOMS , the worst I've ever had .. either way I love it


----------



## Tom_B (May 13, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> lol, what's the problem with your mom?


 She's a cunt 
 LOL seriously though .. you have no idea.
 Well what pissed me off was becuase I couldn't do the step class I had to do my cardio after work .. well I was really tired and work was REALLY slow so when she left at 6PM I asked if she wanted to go to the gym with me at 7PM (I actually get off at 8PM) and she said she'd love to , and she really needs it .. 7:00 comes along .. 7:15 comes .. 7:30 .. 7:45 , she finally calls (well a friend of hers did , I could hear her in the in backround laughing) saying someone will be there to pick me up soon. I was like  who are you?!
 So instead of holding a respsibilty (she's always going on about being responsibile and on time , but she is ALWAYS late , honestly not exagartting I can't rememeber the last ime she was actually on time) and saying she was gonna pick me up at 7PM (I coulda got to the gym another way if I hada know before hand) she decided to go hang out with some friends for a while ..
 Anyways , so finally at 7:55 she comes , threw off my entire day , didn't get to bed untill 10:30pm , was so tired this morning ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 13, 2005)

*May 13*

*Training -Back + Bi
  Pull - Up - *1x1
*Negative Pull - Ups - *2x5, 1x3 - I felt these mostly in my bi's up to my shoulders  , and usually around like after 3 -4 reps I'd have to wait 5 secs before doign my last becuase well my hands are peeling  (got gloves today though)
*One Arm DB Row -  **30lbs* 3x12
*WG Lat Pulldown -  **80lbs* 1x11 , 1x7 + almost 1 more held , 2x7

*Reverse Hypers -  *3x12
  Super Seted with (sorry had to , time was running out)
*Standing Preacher curls (damn gym and no seat  ) -  **30lbs* 1x13 , *40lbs* 1x8 , 1x5
*
  "21's" -  **10lbs* 7/7/7 , *15lbs* 7/7/4 *12lbs* 7/7/7 - OMG I LOVE THESE!!

  Great workout .. was kinda cramped for time ..
 The only concern was that I didn't do enough for my back cause of the negative Pull-ups .. did I?? Anyways , I hit my bi's really good .. and my inner part of the forearm (the palm side) has been kinda hurting all day too 
  Umm reversehyperextensions .. hmm .. didn't really like these ..


  O and also beth was busting my nuts at the gym this morning , fucking took up 10 minutes of my time ..
 I asked her how long I would need to take the Tues and Thurs classes for step before I oculd do the Wed and Mon classes (donsen't interfer with work then ..) and she was like , well sinc eyou MISSED the last week and didn't learn the straddle and other mvoes you'll probabaly be lost , see that's the problem with begginer step classes , people don't see it through. So I said .. "Well I'm really sorry Beth , I just needed that week off , my lifts were horrible , I went 13 weeks , my strength was decreasing , I was losing size in my arms .. " Then she cut me off and said "O , that's interesting" in this snide way , So I continued on and said "And I went off my diet for a week , you know just so I could rest a recover" and She then went on saying "AT your age you shouldn't be dieting , you don'tt need to lose weight you need to gain.. " So I cut her off and said "Noo .. not diet like that , I jsut meant I ate basically all junk all week long." And she said "Well you don't need ot eat rabbit food to be heatlhy and gain weight , why do you even eat healthy at your age? I have this one cliet where i made non of that rabbit food staples in his diet , I had him eating PB sandwhiches for most meals and he gainged weight just fine , why don't you try that?" So i said "Well .. umm no firstly I eat the way I eat cause I like my food , I don't eat rabbit food. Secondly jsut to begin White bread isn't even a low GI carb .. "Then she looked at me evily and yelled "O god , YOU NEED CARBS! that low carb diet stuff is stupid!" I said "Yes I know , I said low GI carbs , not low carbs , I eat like 400G a day .." anyways at that point she's tryign to give me diet advice and she dosen't even know what GI is .. ugh so I jsut said "ok I gotta hurry" and just walked away from her .. it was so stupid and pissed me off! O ya and to her people shouldn't take breaks formt he gym .. ugh .. how is she a certified personal trainer tha owns her own gym!?


​ *Diet -*
                 Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
     *Post Workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
               Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
         Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
               Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
               Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
               Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies



               Macros ~
       Calories - 2816
       Fat - 81G ( 9g sat)
       Carbs - 331 (40g fibre)
       Protein - 198

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -*7 hours

 Tiring as all hell day ..
  Had a fun night though , god I'm glad I told my friends I'm gay  , o ya Today at lunch I jsut go "O ya by the way Andrew I'm gay" and he said " Hi gay" LOL it was great , I honestly dont' care who knows anymore , Today in Comm-tech the teacher had us all gathered around for a demonstration and I pull out my "Soft-lips" chapstick thingy adn put some on and Andrea beside me goes "OO" so I said "Want some bitch? " (LOL o ya btw when I go to Toronto I call everyones Bitches and Whores , and I say "Thats Hot" alot , and I love it , and I hate it etc along with some other sayigns , so If I call anyone I bitch / whore it's in a loving way) So she said "Yup" so I passed it to her and these two guys looked at me then looked at each other and gave a look like " O god he' so gay it's disgusting" Or something , so I look at them then say to Andrea " Ya know , it's so funny scaring straight people"


----------



## Tom_B (May 13, 2005)

*Couple of last routine things ..*

Um okay firstly is is alright if I just leave my hammies as
 - SLDL - 4 sets
 - Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets
 My hammies are fried .. omg ..
 Also remeber I'm not tryign to add mass to my legs , just maintain .. so I think I'll increase my SLDL by another 5 - 10 lbs then leave them ther and work on increasign Glute Ham Raises...

 Also was there enough work for my back Today? Also the reversehyperextensions didn't go well .. I piled some step boards up  and used a stability ball , but I just don't like them .. Can I still do regular Hyperextensions? Or is there something else (other than Good mornings  )


----------



## jaim91 (May 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Negative Pull - Ups - *2x5, 1x3 - I felt these mostly in my bi's up to
> 
> "21's" -  [/b]*10lbs* 7/7/7 , *15lbs* 7/7/4 *12lbs* 7/7/7 - OMG I LOVE THESE!!



What are negative pull ups? I know you're stronger than doing 15 lbs for 21s!!! I do 30 lbs, and you could outbench/outcurl me any day


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> She's a cunt




TOM!!

*DO NOT EVER SPEAK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER WITH THAT LANGUAGE! EVER.*

I am sorry - but that is really wrong. Yor mother may not do everything you ask of her, and she may get on your nerves but using that word to talk about your mother?? What are you thinking??!!



You better go wash your mouth out with soap boy.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I look at them then say to Andrea " Ya know , it's so funny scaring straight people"




 I am so glad you are allowing yourself to finally BE YOU!!!  It must be such a weight off your shoulders.... 

I am really glad that your friends are cool with it too! 

Oh - I'll get to your workouts questions tomorrow ok... I'm really tired and I need to get to sleep. 

Night Tom-Tom!


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> TOM!!
> 
> *DO NOT EVER SPEAK ABOUT YOUR MOTHER WITH THAT LANGUAGE! EVER.*
> 
> ...


 I know I shouldn't it's just .. ugh .. she's so .. I can't even put it in words.

 I can understand if you couldn't do everyhting I asked of her , I know my every need shouldn't be first in her list I realize that and I understand. Like for instance if she said instead of going to the gym at 7 , she actually wanted to go at 8 cause she was doing something with friends , I woulda completely understood and got myself there via taxi , or dads van or something. But she didn't. She _*promised*_ me she'd be there exactly at 7PM. She she did want to go to the gym , just she dosen't like going alone , she likes going with me , that's why that happened , so she could hang out with her friends , and still go to the gym with me later. Forget the fact that messes up my schedule (my pre worout meal timing was also messed up , so I drank 1/3 of my PWO shake to compenstate) and messes up my day the next morning .. *sigh*

 O and probably the worst thign that happened between us , was she was on a rant the previous day abouthow she always has to do laundry and she never gets help with it. So I asked her the next day after she calmed down if she wanted she could teach me how to use the washer and I could help out with laundry , well she then jumped out fo the chair , grabed a knife and pined me up against the wall ( i was like 11 y o) and held the knife right at my chest screaming "NO F*cking way you little c*ck sucker , you f*cking piece of sh*t , thats MY f*cking washer and I'm not letting any one of you p*icks touch it" 
 After that I don't ask to learn how to use stuff to help her out. I'm 16 years old and I don't know how to use a washing machine.

 And my poor sisters whos 10 and 11 and just want to be kida and do kid stuff! My mom screams at them to the point where there crying if there hair looks greasy cause "Your not pretty like that , you look dirty and disgusting" and if they want to go outside , jsut tot he park with firends and play around they have to fix there hair so their presentable and make her look good , and put on good clothes and god forbid if they get there clothes / hair dirty .. ugh ..
 In public shes the happy cheering loving mom everyone wants , only my really really good friends have seen her true side and they don't know how I put up with it.


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I am so glad you are allowing yourself to finally BE YOU!!!  It must be such a weight off your shoulders....
> 
> I am really glad that your friends are cool with it too!


 I'm so glad I'm doign this too! Omg it really does feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulder! I'm so more Happy not fiding everything all the time , being able to talk to my friends in the open about thing .. so much better , I'm really really happy and right now at this point I don't care who else finds out. Apparently all these grade 11 and 12's are talking about how I've now become openly gay and that me and Corey are going out LOL!! So I guess it's spreading fast  , it's only a matter of time if my rents find out .. not sure what I'll say , I think I'd just tell them. Personally I don't care , it's just my mom would add it to her things that stresses her out , and my dad .. I'm really scared he'd disown me .. see where's he's chinese he beleives everything should be the traditonal way of things , and I'm sure that falls with man should marry women .. he's my main concern. My brother wouldn't care , my sisters .. ugh they wouldn't know what to think. to them it's disgusting right now .. who knows .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - I'll get to your workouts questions tomorrow ok... I'm really tired and I need to get to sleep.
> 
> Night Tom-Tom!


 Night Emma! Gets lots of sleep!! , for it's the weekend


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> these two guys looked at me then looked at each other and gave a look like " O god he' so gay it's disgusting" Or something , so I look at them then say to Andrea " Ya know , it's so funny scaring straight people"


While being out and proud is fine, you might want to be a bit discreet at times. Not everyone is accepting. There are plenty of intolerant homophobe crazies around. Just a word of caution


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 14, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also was there enough work for my back Today?


How about some kinda rows? BB or seated?


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2005)

Opps forgot to mention weight this morning was 139
 Just got home from hair cutters and Tim hortons ... OMG they now have these triple chocolate cheesecake things  SOO damn good!! .. also had a frosted cinnamon roll  what can I say I was hungry 
 Now I have to go walking again to work  really don't want to work today .. owell at least I have this book to past the time (Dalemark Quartet) , it's so far really good , bust a bit crazy.


----------



## Tom_B (May 14, 2005)

*New Dog!!!!*

I got a dog!!! It's sooo cute!! It's a chocloate lab , 8 weeks old , and it's name is Sunny! I love it!!

  P.S. Ignore me , I'm having an ugly day LOL ... no serously though.


 --------------------
 Edit -
 EWWW!! wow after these pics I'm serously considering shaving my arms


----------



## Tom_B (May 15, 2005)

*May 15 - WOOHOO theres like a month of school left , then exams*

*Training -quads + Shoulders
     Clean and Press -  **20lbs* 1x13 , *50lbs* 3x8 , 1x7 + 1 ify rep .. screwed up the second pull movement up.
*Full Squats with slight wider than shoulder with stance - **45lbs8 1x6 , *95lbs* 3x10 .. could gone higher  maybe 10 - 15lbs ..
*Standing Low PUlley Deltoid Raise -  **10lbs* 1x10LR , 1x9LR , 1x8R , 1x7 + almost one more , so close  R
*Distance STep Ups - **20lbs* 1x12R , 1x12L , 1x12R , 1x12L *REST* 1x12R , 1x12L , 1x12R , 1x12L - coulda gone to 25lbs .. but my grip was giving out on me after the first set , so if I took the 20's back downstairs then carried the 25's back upstairs my grip wouldn't of held out.
*Rear Cable Raise - **10lbs* 2x12 , 1x10
*Leg Extensions - **30lbs* 2x12 .. first set felt good , second set was kinda painful ..


 And thats my weak ass workout LOL - I'm gonna wait untill my recomp is done , then work on strength. I just don't want any more mass added to my legs when it could be used for my arms or something .. , so I'm gonna keep it at this weight , except increase squats a little , and keep increasing step - ups (and obviously increase my shoulder work)

 Good Workout - really liked the ass to grass squats - I was scared of them , but after the first set I don't know how I ever got on without them, and going deep didn't bother my knees either  , pretty sore. My good my biceps are STILL killing me , all this week every bodypart I've trained I've had DOMS for 3 days , not use to that. Also around my elbow down through my forearm feel weird , the palm side .

 And I used my gloves for the first time today .. OMG SOOO much better , I can now perform my exercises with better grip and without my callouses riping off and me being in pain - I look like a retard mind you , just imagine some kid with these gloves , bedhead , pyjama pants , some random t-shirt and these womens workout gloves (The mens one were SOO ugly!! - you can't tell there womens , there a dark white with black)  , and then starts moving some really weak weights around


​ *Diet -*
                       Meal 1 - whey , skim milk , oats , banana
           *Post Workout* whey , skim milk , oats , banana
                     Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, walnuts
               Meal 3 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,olive oil , pearl barley
                     Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                     Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
                     Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies



                     Macros ~
             Calories - 2816
             Fat - 81G ( 9g sat)
             Carbs - 331 (40g fibre)
             Protein - 198

*Water -*4L  ..
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -8 hours*

     Sonny's doing great  I love the little fellow .. except I thought he could handle sleeping in the bed with me .. well I wake up at 3am , he's on the floor tearing everything up .. my god it was a mess. So I had to put him in the crate and he kept whimpering  - and as of today he can go up our stiars , it's soo funny LOL , he also loves going under my bed and takes naps , and when he wants to play he tugs at your socks and pant legs and pulls on them  - sometimes he gets skin though. OO and today when he wanted some water he picked his water dish up with his mouth and came trouting towards me with the cutest look. 
 My dad dosen't know he exists yet though!! ROFL .. he's been kept secret in my room , when dad finds out mom bought him he's gonna be soo mad.
 - The only bad thing that's happen so far is he's peed on my bed .. but that wasn't his fault , we couldn't take him outside cause dad was upstairs , and then later today he peed under the kitchen table , no biggy , just hopefully he dosen't pee on carpet **crosses fingers**


----------



## Tom_B (May 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> While being out and proud is fine, you might want to be a bit discreet at times. Not everyone is accepting. There are plenty of intolerant homophobe crazies around. Just a word of caution


 LOL ya I know ..

 I know who is who cause we live in such a small town and who is really homophobic besdies I kinda knew the guy , we've talked a couple of times , hes actually really nice, they both are.


----------



## Tom_B (May 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How about some kinda rows? BB or seated?


  Well that was my more lat dominant day .. hmm I'll figure it out by fri though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Clean and Press -  [/b]*20lbs* 1x13 , *50lbs* 3x8 , 1x7 + 1 ify rep .. screwed up the second pull movement up.
> 
> *Standing Low PUlley Deltoid Raise -  **10lbs* 1x10LR , 1x9LR , 1x8R , 1x7 + almost one more , so close  R


IMO, both those will work your lat delts. Maybe you should switch the second one for bent over raises, or something that will hit your rear delts.




			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Good Workout - really liked the ass to grass squats -



Wierdo! 






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> I was scared of them , but after the first set I don't know how I ever got on without them, and going deep didn't bother my knees either  , pretty sore.






			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> My good my biceps are STILL killing me , all this week every bodypart I've trained I've had DOMS for 3 days , not use to that.


Sounds like you are getting into some serious training, now.  Just wait , that cardio will become a real pain to do when the rest of your body is aching! Especially when it comes to your legs. No No.. dont say you will never give it up.. you will be in so much pain, you will be _glad _to go home 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also around my elbow down through my forearm feel weird , the palm side .


Hmmmm. Keep an eye on that.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> And I used my gloves for the first time today .. OMG SOOO much better , I can now perform my exercises with better grip and without my callouses riping off and me being in pain


I know what you mean by that. Earlier i never used gloves. Boy did i have some major callouses!! Now i simply use those kitchen type sponges..lol.. When they get dirty, i simply throw them away and use new ones.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - The only bad thing that's happen so far is he's peed on my bed .. but that wasn't his fault , we couldn't take him outside cause dad was upstairs , and then later today he peed under the kitchen table , no biggy , just hopefully he dosen't pee on carpet **crosses fingers**


I'm not experienced with pets, but arent you supposed not to encourage him to do that and take him out regularly, else he will think it is ok to pee all over the place.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

> IMO, both those will work your lat delts.



What are lat delts 


If you wanna hit all three heads with one excersize....  standing overhead presses (barbell).

Start with just the bar and get your form down.  GREAT excersize. 


Tom,

  By 'Standing Low PUlley Deltoid Raise' do you mean Front raises?


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> What are lat delts


Deltoid (Lateral) a.k.a Side Deltoid.


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Ohhhhhh!  Lateral.

I thought you were referring to latisimus dorsi.  

I think front raises would mostly be front delt involvement.


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are getting into some serious training, now.  Just wait , that cardio will become a real pain to do when the rest of your body is aching! Especially when it comes to your legs. No No.. dont say you will never give it up.. you will be in so much pain, you will be _glad _to go home


 LOL this has already happened last Thurs on my hammie day , o god the pain of trying to do cardio .. but I pushed through , it was hell ..I'm trying to get it som cardio falls on Mons and Wed. ... need more step classes to advance though ..





			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm not experienced with pets, but arent you supposed not to encourage him to do that and take him out regularly, else he will think it is ok to pee all over the place.


 O I take him out regularly .. it's just when he peed on my bed , I couldn't take him out that time cause my dad was upstairs getting his hair cut .. he woulda seen the puppy. But when he was doing it he started barking to let me know , poor thing .




 LOL Adrian and Luke you completely lost me on the whole shouldert thing!!
 Ok this is what I'm currently doing -
 The clean and Press 
Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise
 Bent over flys on the cables (I jsut call them Rear Cables)

 Dosen't this hit all parts??
 And Luke what do mean about standing overhead presses?? 
 These - except well standing of course


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

> Standing Low Pulley Deltoid Raise



Cable side laterals 



> These - except well standing of course





DO them


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2005)

*March 16*

*Training -Off / abs

*       Just some 
 -Ball Pikes
 -Hanging Leg Raises
 -Hanging Leg/Hip Raises
 - BB roll outs

*Diet -*
                        Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                      Meal 2 - tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                Meal 3 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                      Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                      Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , PB , CC
                      Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies



                      Macros ~
Around 2600 cals .. maybe a little less or more  All I did was add like an extra 5 - 10G for some food items throughout the day couldn't be bothered to get an exact breakdown of my macros 

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*8 and a half  

All my firends are leaving me  - theres this New York trip for the band students , most of my friends are going, they'll be gone all week. I'll have Andrew , Corey and Mike though. 
 O also me and Diane have this science project that was jsut handed out , we have to go to the woods and do a bunch of shit involving mapping , samples etc. Except Diane's gone to NY , and it's due 4 days after she's back  , so since Andrew / Mike had to do it last Term I asked if this Sat. if they could come out and help me do it , well mostly Andrew , since he's damn smart and I don't trust Mike (LOL he recented that comment) so Andrew said sure , then I said o and Corey will probably come jsut for shits , then Andrew looked at me and said Okay nevermind not going. I was like why not?! Listen as much as I'd love to be in a seculded forest with two gay guys , I think I'll pass on that porno ROFL!!
 -- I convinced him to come anyways though  - well that is if he's free , his family is strating packing for Australia tomorrow  I'm gonna miss Andrew so much!


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Cable side laterals


 O oppies!





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> DO them


 LOL ok , thanks Luke
 So I do these in place of the Cable Side Laterals??


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2005)

OOO Emma if your reading this , as I know you've been busy the last couple of days , is it alright if I replace one of my servings of walnuts for some PB??


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> O oppies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, make them your first excersize after a GOOD tator warm up 

follow up with some wide grip upright row (to your chin)

The some light really light high rep cable laterals.

Then call it a 'shoulder' day


----------



## Tom_B (May 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Nah, make them your first excersize after a GOOD tator warm up
> 
> follow up with some wide grip upright row (to your chin)
> 
> ...


  Hmm .. so drop the Clean and Press as well??

 Also I doubt I can go very light with high reps for the cable laterals lol , remember I'm a wealing , I was using 10lbs (lowest the weight can go) and just managed to get 8-10 reps ..

 O and just to be clear tator warm , that's just a regualr warm up??


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Hmm .. so drop the Clean and Press as well??
> 
> Also I doubt I can go very light with high reps for the cable laterals lol , remember I'm a wealing , I was using 10lbs (lowest the weight can go) and just managed to get 8-10 reps ..
> 
> O and just to be clear tator warm , that's just a regualr warm up??




I would drop the clean and Press.


On the side laterals- If you can't use less weight, use 1/2 the rep range.    The idea is to 'pump' nice and smoothly.  Don't worry about full reps.  It's just to finish the day with.

If you do cut it in 1/2 though, I would use the upper 1/2


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I would drop the clean and Press.
> 
> 
> On the side laterals- If you can't use less weight, use 1/2 the rep range.    The idea is to 'pump' nice and smoothly.  Don't worry about full reps.  It's just to finish the day with.
> ...


 Ok thanks alot Luke , you really helped me 




 I'm gonna post my final routine tomorrow night probably as I've done so much changing .. gd I still don't know what to do for back  , I'll put something together though.


----------



## Tom_B (May 17, 2005)

*May 17*

*Training -Chest / Tri - 
 Decline Bench Press - **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs* 1x12 (forgot was only suppos to go to 8) 1x11 , 1x8 ... ATTEMPTED another rep , didn't work. Lets jsut say thank god there were peeps at the gym this time , so embarrassing. 1x6
*Incline Flys - **15lbs* 1x12 , 2x11
*Cable Flys - **10lbs* 1x8 , 1x6 , 1x4 + almost one more
*CG bench Press on Smith machine - **45lbs* 1x4 , *25lbs* 1x12 , 1x11
*Pressdown - **30lbs* 1x12 .. didn't liek these , just couldn't get a feel for them 
*Standing Tri extensions - **30lbs* 1x9 , 1x8 ... these really bothered my right shoulder ..



 Hmm not really a great workout. I feel like I didn't do enough .. I think I'm gonna switch the incline flys to incline presses , and do the cable flys before them ..
 Ugh and my tri's  - I really liked the CG bench press , didn't like the pressdown , can't do tri extensions , really hurt my right shoulder , and I've done bench dips for too long .. might look into a Cable Extension or something.
 Also Beth Suggested that I do my decline Bench presses on the smith machine (stick a piece of wood underneath the bench to make it a decline) since I have no spotter , gonna try that.
 Also Beth is no longer pissy at me  - she was at frist , but after I kept talking and joked around with her for 5 - 10 minutes and gave her $113 she's acting her usual self.

*Diet -*
                         Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
 *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                       Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                 Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                       Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                       Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
                       Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies


                       Macros ~
Calories - 2816
 Fat - 81G (11G sat)
 Carbs - 330G (40G fibre)
 Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*7 and a half 

 Busy Busy day  I didn't even get a chance ot play with Sunny  - I'm gonna go to the gym tomorrow mornign though instead of later at night so I can have all day with him 

 Also Season Finale of Smallville is on tomorrow night , the only show I have time to watch LOL!!
 I'm excited and sad at the same time. Really want to see it but I don't want the season to be over .. no more yummy eye candy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 17, 2005)

Hey Tom - Sorry I have been MIA for a few days! Been REALLU busy with real life stuff. I was going to come and chat to you yesterday afternoon but had to head to the physio instead! 

How have you been? How are things going? I tried to scan through your posts to see if you asked anything particular - ummm..
1. Replacing WB with PB for a while will be fine. Remember to take your fishies though... You could also add some other nuts or some other healthy fats (olive oil) instead - Just remember that it is the balance between omega-6 and omega-3 that is important - and too much omega-6 (lots in peanuts) is a bad thing.... So try to even it out a bit.

2. For your quads/shoulders. Luke has made some great suggestions. Personally I would probably do something like -
quad exercises (squat, step up, extension, calves)

shoulder exercises - 

I would certainly do one overhead press movement - personally, I like DB's because they isolate each arm and take out any 'cheating' that can happen.... I would also sit at first. Although you use less stabilisers if you REALLY want to target your delts, sitting will make sure your focus is on your shoulders (and not your lower back). Make sure to keep your elbows to your side (not the front) and you will engage your lateral delts sufficiently so you don't really need an isolation movement (as apposed to movements keeping your elbows to the front - these primarily hit anterior delts). 

I would also make sure to do a rear delt isolation exercise (cables, DBs etc) because they usually lag. You could leave it at that if you wanted... 4 sets of overhead DBs and then 3 sets of rear delts. 

Or else, 4 sets overhead and then doing 2-3 sets of upright rows (but I wouldn't go past your chest height - this increases risk of impingement) and then do 2-3 sets of rear delt flyes.

Tator warm up - I assume he means rotator cuff exercises? Which means you do a few sets of external and internal rotation exercises for your rotator cuff to prevent injury.

Got to go for the moment - but will get back to you with more later.

ps:  About your new puppy!!  But Adrian was right - you really need to take him out regularly - especially after you feed him and last thing at night (as well as first thing in the morning). You don't want him learning to pee inside (esp. on your bed!  ).


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Ms.Emma said:
			
		

> I would certainly do one overhead press movement - personally, I like DB's because they isolate each arm and take out any 'cheating' that can happen.... I would also sit at first. Although you use less stabilisers if you REALLY want to target your delts, sitting will make sure your focus is on your shoulders (and not your lower back). Make sure to keep your elbows to your side (not the front) and you will engage your lateral delts sufficiently so you don't really need an isolation movement (as apposed to movements keeping your elbows to the front - these primarily hit anterior delts).



Tom,

I only suggested standing because, altough my more difficult to get the form right, it'll hit all three heads of the delt 

When standing, you need to do this motion with your back, so that your arms are always inline with your ears.  It looks like a 'chicken poke'.   (you can't do this sitting).  Never lean back and look up while pressing 

But again, standing = much more difficult   

Have fun buddy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> I thought he could handle sleeping in the bed with me .. well I wake up at 3am , he's on the floor tearing everything up .. my god it was a mess. So I had to put him in the crate and he kept whimpering


Just be careful with this... You want to get him sleeping where he is going to have to sleep when he gets older. So if, when he 'grows up' he is allowed to sleep on your bed, then let him sleep on your bed now. Otherwise, he should learn to sleep where he will sleep later. He will get very confused when he suddenly can not sleep in your bed when he gets older - and it can make him mis-behave as a result.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I only suggested standing because, altough my more difficult to get the form right, it'll hit all three heads of the delt


Don't get me wrong - standing press has it's place in some workouts... 

But a seated overhead press will hit all three heads as well (as long as your elbows come laterally and not to the front of your body) and, in this case, will take the strain out of Tom's lower back and allow him to focus on delts instead....


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## BulkMeUp (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also Beth is no longer pissy at me  - she was at frist , but after I kept talking and joked around with her for 5 - 10 minutes and gave her $113 she's acting her usual self.


  You had to pay her to be nice! 

*Damn women and their mood swings!  Glad i dont have to deal with any of them.*


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> It looks like a 'chicken poke'.


 I'm afraid to ask what a 'chicken poke' is.


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You had to pay her to be nice!
> 
> *Damn women and their mood swings!  Glad i dont have to deal with any of them.*


 LOL yes I'd kill myself if I had to deal with them! 
 No offense to the women reading


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

Ok so about the press .. umm so now I should do it seated and with DBs?? isn't that just a seated DB Press? 

 Also about the dog things .. 
 ya I let him out every 1 - 2 hours , it's just on Sundays I can't .. from 11pm to 2pm I can't let him out cause dad's up and about .. 
 Also yup Sunny can sleep on my bed when he's older , so it dosen't matter , I haven't had a dog sleep with me in years!  My last dog Mandy (chinese pug) use to sleep with me every night (yes I realize a choclate lab will be larger , but at one point our harlequin great dane slept in the same bed as me  )


----------



## LW83 (May 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to ask what a 'chicken poke' is.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You had to pay her to be nice!
> 
> _*Damn women and their mood swings!  Glad i dont have to deal with any of them.*_





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL yes I'd kill myself if I had to deal with them!



**cough**

Umm... Guys... I may not have boobs... and I don't wear dresses... But do still have ovaries you know...


So should I just pretend I didn't see these comments?


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

*Routine + fat distribuation in diet*

Split - Right now I have to  do step classes on Thurs and Tues , but eventually I want to be able to do the classes on Wed. and Mon.
 Mon - will end with this day being cardio + abs but for now it's jsut abs
 Tues - Chest / Tri + Cardio for now
 Wed - OFF , will be cardio in the end
 Thurs - Hammies + calves + abs , cardio in the Pm for now
 Fri - Back / Bi
 Sat - OFF
 Sun - Quads + shoulders


_Chest + Tri:
_*Decline Bench Press - **5 sets* , 1 w/u 6-8 reps
*Cable Flys - **3 sets* 8 -12 - Was thinking about doing Drop sets with Regular DB Flys  can I??
*Incline DB Press -**3-4 sets* 8-12
*CG Bench Press **3 sets* 8-12
*Cable Tricep extensions **3 sets* 8-12

_Hammies + Calves + Abs - _*
 SLDL -  **5 sets* 1 w/u , 6-8
*Glute - Ham Raises -  **4 sets* to failure
*Calf Raises on Squat Machine - ** 3 sets* 15 reps each

_Back + Bi - 
_*Negative Pull - Ups - *3 sets
*One arm DB Rows - **4 sets* 6 -8
*Wide Grip Late Pull-down behind neck - ** 3 sets* 8 -12
*Close Grip Front Lat Pulldowns - **3 sets* 8 -12
 * found out last routine I was doing a V-bar pull down*
*
 Hyperextensions - **4 sets* 8 -12
_Superseted with
_*Preacher Curls - ** 3 sets* 8 -12
 *This is superseted becuase of time restriants*
*
 "21's" - *3 sets

_Quads + Shoulders - _
*Full Squats with slightly wide stance - **5 sets* 1 w/u - 6-8
*Db Shoulder Press -  **3 sets* 6-8
*Distance Step Ups - ** 2 sets* 8 - 12 , one set = 8 -12 on Right leg , 8 -12 on Left Leg , 8 -12 on Right leg , 8 - 12 on Left leg
*Low Pulley side lateral Raise - ** 3 sets* 8 -12 ( or should I do the 15 reps still , doing partial reps , the upper part)
*Leg Extensions -  ** 3 sets* 8 -12
*Rear Cable Pull Aparts **3 sets* 8 -12





*Diet - 
*Ok Need Fat distribution corrected.
 How about

 Meal 2 - Olive Oil + 2 fishies ( or if need be I can use flaxseed .. not sure how it'll taste in the pancake , and I'm concerned about it also bloating me ..)
 Meal 3 - Walnuts
 Meal 4 - Olive oil + 2 fishies
 Meal 5 - PB or Walnuts + 2 -3 fishies
 Meal 6 - PB or Walnuts (which ever I didn't have in Meal 5 ) + 2 -3 fishies 


 This fine now , got my omega 3 and omega 6's balanced alright??


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


 HOLY CRAP! That scared the crap outta me , I literally screamed!! ... well more of a shriek..


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **cough**
> 
> Umm... Guys... I may not have boobs... and I don't wear dresses... But do still have ovaries you know...
> 
> ...


 ROFL

  Yes, I don't want you to get pissy at me , then I have to pay you $113 dollars as well


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Yes, I don't want you to get pissy at me , then I have to pay you $113 dollars as well


LOL - Welll... Now that you mention it... In terms of all this "free" advice I have been giving you...


----------



## Tom_B (May 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Welll... Now that you mention it... In terms of all this "free" advice I have been giving you...


 LOL , well in that case I owe you *ALOT *more than $113!!

 P.S. Have I mentioned how much I love you and owe you so much and your such a wonderful person?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Split - Right now I have to  do step classes on Thurs and Tues , but eventually I want to be able to do the classes on Wed. and Mon.
> Mon - will end with this day being cardio + abs but for now it's jsut abs
> Tues - Chest / Tri + Cardio for now
> Wed - OFF , will be cardio in the end
> ...


I would really try to get another day off in there tom. You are too stressed at the moment trying to do so much, plus, as you go on through high school your work is going to get harder too.

What about:
Sun - Quads/shoulders
Mon - Chest/Tri + cardio/abs
Tues - OFF
Wed - Cardio
Thurs - Back/Bi 
Fri - Hammies/calves/abs
Sat - OFF

It gives you a nice split with 2 days off for now. It also leaves you 'room' to add another day of cardio should you need to.

[qoute] _Chest + Tri:
_*Decline Bench Press - **5 sets* , 1 w/u 6-8 reps
*Cable Flys - **3 sets* 8 -12 - Was thinking about doing Drop sets with Regular DB Flys  can I??
*Incline DB Press -**3-4 sets* 8-12

*CG Bench Press **3 sets* 8-12
*Cable Tricep extensions **3 sets* 8-12[/quote]
I would stick to cable flyes for the moment (you are already doing DBs with your incline press). But you could do a drop set on the last set of this if you wanted.. (not every week - but swap it around).



> _Hammies + Calves + Abs - _*
> SLDL -  **5 sets* 1 w/u , 6-8
> *Glute - Ham Raises -  **4 sets* to failure
> *Calf Raises on Squat Machine - ** 3 sets* 15 reps each


You need some more work on your hammies here... I would do another exercise for your glutes (eg: lunges or single leg work like drop squats).

Drop your glute-hams back to 2-3 sets too.



> _Back + Bi -
> _*Negative Pull - Ups - *3 sets
> *One arm DB Rows - **4 sets* 6 -8
> *Wide Grip Late Pull-down behind neck - ** 3 sets* 8 -12
> ...


Ok - WAY too much back work.  Think about 2 exercises for your back width and 1 for your thickness (and then the week after do 2 for thickness and one for width) and then do your lower back work.

So something like:
*Negative Pull-Ups* 3 sets (don't go to failure - go to just before failure)
*One arm DB Rows* 4 sets 6-8
*Wide Grip Lat Pull-down *3 sets 8 -12 (DON'T do behind the neck!! You are asking for shoulder issues)
*Hyperextensions* 2 sets 8-12 reps

The week after you could do:
*neutral grip V-bar Pulldowns* 4 sets, 6-8 (sit on the floor under the seat and lean back and put your chest up - so you activate your middle back)
*wide grip overhand cable rows* 3 sets, 8-12 reps
*one arm DB rows* 2-3 sets, 8-12 reps
* Hyperextensions*2-3 sets, 8 -12


Then do your biceps:
*Preacher Curls *4 sets, 8-10 reps
* "21's"* 2 sets (you don't need to do 3 sets of 21s!! And these are actually more of a 'shock' technique. I don't suggest you do these EVERY week - you will FRY your biceps and they will overtrain and SHRINK!!! You would be better off with something else).



> _Quads + Shoulders - _
> *Full Squats with slightly wide stance - **5 sets* 1 w/u - 6-8
> *Db Shoulder Press -  **3 sets* 6-8
> *Distance Step Ups - ** 2 sets* 8 - 12 , one set = 8 -12 on Right leg , 8 -12 on Left Leg , 8 -12 on Right leg , 8 - 12 on Left leg
> ...


This is going to take you WAY too long... And what the hell is with 24 step ups a 'set'??!! 

I would do something like:
*Full Squats with slightly wide stance*5 sets 1 w/u, 6-8
*Distance Step Ups* 2 sets 8-12 reps (EACH LEG DONE ONCE!)
*Leg Extensions* 2-3 sets 8-12 (you could occasionally do drops here)

*Db Shoulder Press* 4 sets 6-8 reps
*Rear Cable Pull Aparts * 2 sets 8-12
*Low Pulley side lateral Raise* 2 sets 8-12




> *Diet -
> *Ok Need Fat distribution corrected.  How about:
> 
> Meal 2 - Olive Oil + 2 fishies ( or if need be I can use flaxseed .. not sure how it'll taste in the pancake , and I'm concerned about it also bloating me ..)
> ...


That is too many fish oils... stick to 6 .

Increase the olive oil in meal 2 and 4 instead (you don't need more nuts).

Then the walnuts and PB in the last two meals is good.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> P.S. Have I mentioned how much I love you and owe you so much and your such a wonderful person?




Thank you Lewie. Thank means a lot to hear you say that. I love you too. 

And you owe me nothing! Just seeing the positive changes you made in your life is enough.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Also yup Sunny can sleep on my bed when he's older ,


Then you had better ease up on the protein, else you might gas him to death in his sleep!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


  HOLY CRAP!!!! That was scary!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> **cough**
> 
> Umm... Guys... I may not have boobs... and I don't wear dresses... But do still have ovaries you know...
> 
> ...


Every rule has an exception. And for this one, You are the exception, Emma!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would really try to get another day off in there tom. You are too stressed at the moment trying to do so much, plus, as you go on through high school your work is going to get harder too.


 As much as you hate the time off, being stressed and overworked will only have negative effects on everything. Also higher education is a lot more work. So plan things out carefully.


----------



## Tom_B (May 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Thank you Lewie. Thank means a lot to hear you say that. I love you too.
> 
> And you owe me nothing! Just seeing the positive changes you made in your life is enough.


 Thanks Emma 
 Sometimes I wonder what I'd be doing right now if I didn't find you guys , it scares me.


----------



## Tom_B (May 19, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then you had better ease up on the protein, else you might gas him to death in his sleep!!


  LOL nah my gas isn't that bad anymore .. well it's coming back  , but I'm fine if I take my beano 



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> As much as you hate the time off, being stressed and overworked will only have negative effects on everything. Also higher education is a lot more work. So plan things out carefully.


 Ya know what , I'm not as stressed anymore 
 After I took that week off , I've been alot clamer and laid back , I take it easy at work and don't overwork myself and get all worked up over school , and surprisingly on my last major science test I got 100% on it , and my major last math test of the year , was yesterday , asked the teach if she marked them and she said yes and I said "did I do well?" and She lookked around and said "shh , but you got the highest in the class"


----------



## Tom_B (May 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would really try to get another day off in there tom. You are too stressed at the moment trying to do so much, plus, as you go on through high school your work is going to get harder too.
> 
> What about:
> Sun - Quads/shoulders
> ...


 Ok looks perfect , just for right now I need to do cardio on Tues and Thurs .. I just need to do this for about a month or so and I can do mon and wed cardio. 
 P.S. thank god in that routine Back / Bis are on Thurs not Fri. LOL , if I had of done hammies this morning then went to the step class .. holy crap I don't think I could of done it.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would stick to cable flyes for the moment (you are already doing DBs with your incline press). But you could do a drop set on the last set of this if you wanted.. (not every week - but swap it around).





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You need some more work on your hammies here... I would do another exercise for your glutes (eg: lunges or single leg work like drop squats).
> 
> Drop your glute-hams back to 2-3 sets too.


 HOLY CRAP!!  
  This is a very rare moment , Your telling me I actually need to do more not less 

 Ok I'll drop glute ham raises sets back , and add in another exercise .. hmm what are drop squats?? tried looking around for them .. foudn stuff talking about how it strengthens knees etc..
  are these them??

  And would I use weight??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - WAY too much back work.  Think about 2 exercises for your back width and 1 for your thickness (and then the week after do 2 for thickness and one for width) and then do your lower back work.


 ok phew , things are back to normal 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> So something like:
> *Negative Pull-Ups* 3 sets (don't go to failure - go to just before failure)
> *One arm DB Rows* 4 sets 6-8
> *Wide Grip Lat Pull-down *3 sets 8 -12 (DON'T do behind the neck!! You are asking for shoulder issues)
> ...


 Hmm ok just got a few Q's
  Umm Neutral grip V-bar pulldowns .. basically just these?? Except that says don't lean back .. but in my last routine I would lean back and do what you explained with the chest , it's what one of the PT's showed me.
  Wide grip overhand cable rows , are these them?





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Then do your biceps:
> *Preacher Curls *4 sets, 8-10 reps
> * "21's"* 2 sets (you don't need to do 3 sets of 21s!! And these are actually more of a 'shock' technique. I don't suggest you do these EVERY week - you will FRY your biceps and they will overtrain and SHRINK!!! You would be better off with something else).


 Okay how about the "21's" every 3rd week? or 4th?
  And then to replace them what about just a regular DB Curl? 2 sets , 8-12

 P.S. I switched the preacher curls to DB preacher curls .. I liek working with DB's better for basically everything , I favour my right to much and it's getting bigger .. espically my lat  you have no idea how noticable it is ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> This is going to take you WAY too long... And what the hell is with 24 step ups a 'set'??!!
> 
> I would do something like:
> *Full Squats with slightly wide stance*5 sets 1 w/u, 6-8
> ...


  Ok .. so do legs first then shoulders , don't mix the exercises up?
  Also can I do 3 sets of distance Step - ups and only 2 of extensions , the extensions last time kinda bothered my knees ..




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is too many fish oils... stick to 6 .
> 
> Increase the olive oil in meal 2 and 4 instead (you don't need more nuts).
> 
> Then the walnuts and PB in the last two meals is good.


  Ok 

  Thanks alot Emma!! Really appricate it! , 
  I think I'm ready to start a new journal too for my new goals ,  as soon as I get these few last Q's straigtened up LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 19, 2005)

*May 19*

*Training -Back + Bi in the AM , step class in the PM
   Negative Pull - ups - 3x3 *
*One Arm DB Row - **35lbs* 4x8
*Wide grip lat pulldowns - **80lbs* 1x9 , *70lbs* 2x12 , 1x10 , 1x9 .. reduced weight cause I wanted to do a slower controlled movement and not just let it touch my chest , but to actually hold it there for a little. Worked alot better this way 
*Hypers - *2x12 , really slow movement here. Lower back was on fire.
*Precher Curls - **35lbs* 1x12
*DB Preacher Curls  - **15lbs* 2x12 , 1x9 , like DB work alot better , I always favour my right side if I'm doing BB work ..
*"21's"* - *12lbs* 2x 7/7/7


*Step Class -  *This was intense. OMG and missing two weeks killed me .. I could keep up and fake most the moves .. there were so many new ones. But I caught on the instructor said I did really well espcially since I didn't know alot of the moves. Stayed behind and got her to show me them.

 Great Back Workout too, still felt like I coulda done more , but I think it's the negative pull ups .. only fell them in my bi's up to my shoulders  - but once I get strong enough to do real pull-ups I think I'll be fine.

*Diet -*
                             Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , strawberries
     *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                           Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                     Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                           Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
    *PW* - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                           Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
                           Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies


                           Macros ~
    Calories - 3249
     Fat - 87G (12G sat)
     Carbs - 401G (47G fibre)
     Protein - 226G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*7 and a half 

   kinda crap day.
 First had to distect owl pellets in science .. well should I say I refused to. It was so gross , got my classmates to do it for me , now way in hell I wasw touching that. Then we had to organize all the bones in it  o god.. then I forgot Birds had wings and this guy looked at his friends and said "Thank fucking god I'm not as stupid as him , I would quit life" and not in a jokign way , LOL I was like omg , I want to cry.
 Umm then I went home and nearly cut my finger off , was cutting sweet potato and there was this thcik part and I pushed really hard witht he knife and my finger sliped under it .. cut it really deep , blookd soaked through 2 band-aids. It's fine now .. put some iodine on it , dad says it should heal in a couple days so long as I don't get it wet ..
 Umm and for the next week or so it's gonna be crazy .. gonna have to do 2 peoples job , and I might have to fill in peoples shifts .. on SAt I have to worka 9 hour shift , bussiest day of the week , doign two jobs. 
    One of the workers hurt her back , so she won't be in for a week ..
 Anyways , Doc appointment is On Wed. , gonna try and get recommended to see a dermotologist and dentist is on the 26th , can't wait for both  been wanting this for a while.
    Umm might be seeing Episode 3 tomorrow with Andrew , Robbie , Micheal and Corey  .. I'm not a Star wars geek , but I don't mind watching them  mind you I have no idea what the hell the story line is , omfg the first one I was just like  are they doign now?! anyways , that should be fun, I'm making Andrew be social for the last month he's here .. 

   -----------------------------------------------------

 O ya didn't post Wed. Stuff , umm diet was the same , workout was some cardio , 30 minutes moderate to intense intensity on the treadmill.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Cable Flys - **80lbs* 1x9 , *70lbs* 2x12 , 1x10 , 1x9 .. reduced weight cause I wanted to do a slower controlled movement and not just let it touch my chest , but to actually hold it there for a little. Worked alot better this way


 Yes , it is a good idea to focus on the movement rather than simply swing the weight back and forth.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm then I went home and nearly cut my finger off , was cutting sweet potato and there was this thcik part and I pushed really hard witht he knife and my finger sliped under it .. cut it really deep , blookd soaked through 2 band-aids. It's fine now .. put some iodine on it , dad says it should heal in a couple days so long as I don't get it wet ..


 Hope your finger is ok.... And dont try passing it off in a fast food joint  j/k



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Umm might be seeing Episode 3 tomorrow with Andrew , Robbie , Micheal and Corey  .. I'm not a Star wars geek , .


You dont like Star Wars???!!! 

I am DEFINATELY going to watch it, but i always wait a couple of weeks until the crowds lessen. The first movie (in the 70's) had 300+ special effects. This one has 2100+ special effects  i have to see it!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

Well woke up this morning to find a good and bad thing.
   The good thing was sunny!! He actually stayed on my bed for the night instead of jumping down and destroying thing  it was so cute.
   The bad thing was a puddle of blood from my finger , on my bed and pillow :  musta hit it in my sleep or something .. the band-aid was completely red

 And then it started to bleed while I was doing my SLDL's this morning .. it jsut started to go through the band - aid , nothing bad though.


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yes , it is a good idea to focus on the movement rather than simply swing the weight back and forth.


 LOL opps had that as a cable fly ROFL , 70lbs for a cable fly I wish!!
 Suppos to be wide grip lat pulldown




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hope your finger is ok.... And dont try passing it off in a fast food joint  j/k


 LOL Wendy's , that's so gross!!
 Finger's hodling up now .. mom threw on some peroxide and iodine .. neither one stung in the slighest bit , but the cut is infected .. hmm  , mom wraped it up in thiswhite thingy though so the blood can't get through if it starts bleeding again , if it's not healing by wed I'll get the doc to look at it.




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> You dont like Star Wars???!!!
> 
> I am DEFINATELY going to watch it, but i always wait a couple of weeks until the crowds lessen. The first movie (in the 70's) had 300+ special effects. This one has 2100+ special effects  i have to see it!!!!


 ROFL you'd love my friend Mike then! every second word from him is Star wars!
 Him and Andrew want to see it really badly , so I'm going for fun. I do like them .. there just complicated , well the first ones ( 4+ )  weren't bad , but my god the First one was horrible!! I had no idea what was going on I hated it. My fav so far has been the second one ... mostly cuase of [size=-1]Hayden Christesen ,  , but I could kinda follow the storyline , and I liked the fighting  , espically when yoda  came in and kicked that dudes ass at the end, I love yoda 
 [/size]


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 20, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Finger's hodling up now .. mom threw on some peroxide and iodine .. neither one stung in the slighest bit , but the cut is infected .. hmm  , mom wraped it up in thiswhite thingy though so the blood can't get through if it starts bleeding again , if it's not healing by wed I'll get the doc to look at it.


Tom - ARGGG!! Don't put peroxide or iodine on it (at least not at 100% - if you MUST, some very DILUTED iodine solution would be ok...)! Both of those things kill the cells that are trying to HEAL the wound. You are better off cleaning it with a warm salt-water solution.

But - is it actually infected? Is it weeping pus or clear liquid? Is it all red and hot? Is it really painful?

If it is not actually infected then you are better off just wrapping it up, keeping it dry and stable and letting it heal. The more you 'play' with it, the more you damage what your body is trying to do.

If it IS infected then you should also be careful - you don't want any really nasty bugs to get into the wound (especially if it is really deep). So I would certainly want to get the doctor to check it out.

And maybe you should stop the fish oils for a while if it continues to bleed (they are 'anti-clotting' in their properties!  ).


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Tom - ARGGG!! Don't put peroxide or iodine on it (at least not at 100% - if you MUST, some very DILUTED iodine solution would be ok...)! Both of those things kill the cells that are trying to HEAL the wound. You are better off cleaning it with a warm salt-water solution.


 O opps .. I always thought they helped heal wounds or something .. 



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But - is it actually infected? Is it weeping pus or clear liquid? Is it all red and hot? Is it really painful?
> 
> If it is not actually infected then you are better off just wrapping it up, keeping it dry and stable and letting it heal. The more you 'play' with it, the more you damage what your body is trying to do.


 Well my mom said it was infected .. it's red .. it's got this black spot too  .. it dosen't hurt , my fing is kinda numb I suppos..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If it IS infected then you should also be careful - you don't want any really nasty bugs to get into the wound (especially if it is really deep). So I would certainly want to get the doctor to check it out.


 OMFG bugs?! WHY did you have to say that?! omg Can they really get in there  holy crap I'm freaking out ..



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And maybe you should stop the fish oils for a while if it continues to bleed (they are 'anti-clotting' in their properties!  ).


 ok I'll see if it bleeds again tonight ..


 UGH BUGS?!


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

Ok just got back from the movie - it was ... alright I suppos. The main reason I went was destroyed ..  [size=-1]Hayden Christesen. Ugh .. he did so many things that made him so not hot in this movie , it was horrible. (Contains Spoilers Adrian so don't read )

 - He's hair was combed over
 - He's hair was greasy
 - He had this weird scar on his face
 - His eyes had these nasty circles under them
 - He had .. intercourse with a girl 
 - He knocked her up
 - He kisses women
 - He killed a ROOM full of little children OMG I almost cried , I mean little children .. he walked in and they were all like "Master skywalker what can we do theres so many of them" Then he's eyes went yellow and he took out his lightsaber , omg you should of seen the kids face he was petrified
 - and he only took his shirt off once 

 Ugh speak about a bumer of a movie 
 [/size]


----------



## Tom_B (May 20, 2005)

*May 21*

*Training -Hammies + Calves + Abs
  SLDL - ** 45lbs* 1x12 , *125lbs* 1x8 .. I think , while in the middle of the set Beth came over trying to sell me a tank top .. couldn't concentrate. 1x8 , 1x7 *finger was hurting* *115lbs* 1x8 ..,.. form for these weren't great , grip was a little off cause of finger and it kept throbing which made me lose mind a muslce connections and was distracting etc..
*Split Squats - **100lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x10 - omg these were great
*Glute - Ham Raises - *1x3 , 1x2 + just barley alomst one more .. 1x2
*Calf Raises* 3x15
*
  Abs -  *usual stuff


*Diet -*
                               Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , strawberries
       *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                             Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                       Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                             Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                             Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , PB , CC
                             Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                             Macros ~
      Calories - 2816
       Fat - 81G (11G sat)
       Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
       Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -*10 hours 

 Work was alright .. then saw the movie , and omg my ass is so sore from the split squats 
  Although my back / Bi's aren't sore .. god it feels like I don't do enough for them ..


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ok looks perfect , just for right now I need to do cardio on Tues and Thurs .. I just need to do this for about a month or so and I can do mon and wed cardio.


Maybe swap one of the rests then? What about this for the next month -
Sun - Quads/shoulders
Mon - Chest/Tri
Tues - Cardio
Wed - OFF
Thurs - Back/Bi + cardio
Fri - Hammies/calves/abs
Sat - OFF



> HOLY CRAP!!
> This is a very rare moment , Your telling me I actually need to do more not less


LOL... Well... Not necessarily MORE... But more exercises anyway.



> Ok I'll drop glute ham raises sets back , and add in another exercise .. hmm what are drop squats?? tried looking around for them .. foudn stuff talking about how it strengthens knees etc..
> are these them??
> 
> And would I use weight??


No these are not them... And the link to the site is down at the moment!! 

Drop squats use a high box - and you have one leg over the edge - and you squat (ATG) down on one leg (holding DBs if you can) and then back up again.

 But you can just do lunges or split squats for now and I think that they would be just as good.




> Hmm ok just got a few Q's
> Umm Neutral grip V-bar pulldowns .. basically just these?? Except that says don't lean back .. but in my last routine I would lean back and do what you explained with the chest , it's what one of the PT's showed me.


Yeah - only you lean back and you actually sit on the ground and wedge your knees under the seat. Then lean back and contract through your middle back to draw the v-bar to your chest/nipple line (not your sternum).



> Wide grip overhand cable rows , are these them?


Yeah - but a little wider in the grip - then you PULL down through your lats to draw the bar towards you (like a lat pull)



> Okay how about the "21's" every 3rd week? or 4th?
> And then to replace them what about just a regular DB Curl? 2 sets , 8-12


Sounds good.  



> P.S. I switched the preacher curls to DB preacher curls .. I liek working with DB's better for basically everything , I favour my right to much and it's getting bigger .. espically my lat  you have no idea how noticable it is ..


Good idea - symmetry is important so work with DB when you need to.

pquote]Ok .. so do legs first then shoulders , don't mix the exercises up?
  Also can I do 3 sets of distance Step - ups and only 2 of extensions , the extensions last time kinda bothered my knees ..[/quote]
You can mix then if you want I was just suggesting the set/rep numbers. 

Ideally you could do: 1 leg primary exercise then 1 shoulder primary exercise and then your 2 leg assistance exercises, and then your 2 shoulder exercises.

And 3 sets of step ups / 2 leg ext. is good too.  



> Thanks alot Emma!! Really appricate it! ,
> I think I'm ready to start a new journal too for my new goals ,  as soon as I get these few last Q's straigtened up LOL


Welcome!! Any thoughts on a name for the new journal?? And are you going to have a different layout? Fancy headings? More piccies??


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

Hey , will reply to other stuff later , running late for work LOL

 Just thought I's post my messed up weight today .. I weigh 140lbs , How'd I gain a Pound?? 

 (On a side note , it's damn hard trying to type fast with your middle finger being wraped up)


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> - He's hair was combed over
> - He's hair was greasy
> - He had this weird scar on his face


That was supposed to happen, He is turning over to the dark side. He cant be all pretty and be on the dark side and turn into darth vader. Whoever heard of a pretty Darth Vader. Wouldnt be too convincing. 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> - His eyes had these nasty circles under them
> - He had .. intercourse with a girl
> - He knocked her up
> - He kisses women


 That was supposed to happen as well. Coz that explains Luke Skywalker and Princess Lea in the earlier movies (later part of the story)



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ugh speak about a bumer of a movie
> [/size]


I am going to see it for the 2100+ special effects!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If it is not actually infected then you are better off just wrapping it up, keeping it dry and stable and letting it heal. The more you 'play' with it, the more you damage what your body is trying to do..


Thats the most important thing to do. Keep it dry and let it heal.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 21, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Just thought I's post my messed up weight today .. I weigh 140lbs , How'd I gain a Pound??


Didn't pee as much as you normally do! 

Seriously - 1 pound is NOTHING!! You could have a little more bulk in your intestines or you could have drunk a little more water than you normally do yesterday... That 1 pound may not be actual 'you' weight at all...


But - 140 pounds is a much more rounded whole number anyway... So even if it IS actual 'you' weight then leave it be!


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Maybe swap one of the rests then? What about this for the next month -
> Sun - Quads/shoulders
> Mon - Chest/Tri
> Tues - Cardio
> ...


 ok 




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL... Well... Not necessarily MORE... But more exercises anyway.
> 
> 
> No these are not them... And the link to the site is down at the moment!!
> ...


 ok good because we don't have a high box ..
 Omg .. Emma the split squats destroyed my legs  , like you have no idea , my legs (both quads and hammies) are SORE as hell , I can't bend over .. and omg my ass .. it's even worse , if it even slightly burshes up against something it actual hurts ..  tomorrow (quads + shoulders) should be interesting ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - only you lean back and you actually sit on the ground and wedge your knees under the seat. Then lean back and contract through your middle back to draw the v-bar to your chest/nipple line (not your sternum).


 Sit on the floor  .. and the seat wouldn't go far enough down to lock my knees under .. and when trying to get the bar to my chest the seat would be in the way .. my gym's not equiped to do that LOL .. can I just do them on the seat??




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yeah - but a little wider in the grip - then you PULL down through your lats to draw the bar towards you (like a lat pull)


 Pull down?? .. hmm still kinda confused LOL sorry





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Welcome!! Any thoughts on a name for the new journal?? And are you going to have a different layout? Fancy headings? More piccies??


 LOL 
 Umm I think the name will be "Tom's on a recomp" kindea has a nice ring to it  (thanks Adrian )  Hmm might put my workouts in differently , and you can make fancy heading?!  how?? LOL
 Also might take piccies next week .. see how bloated I am!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That was supposed to happen, He is turning over to the dark side. He cant be all pretty and be on the dark side and turn into darth vader. Whoever heard of a pretty Darth Vader. Wouldnt be too convincing.


 But ... it makes for a better movie for me  .. me and Corey both were like Crying because he was so hot then got so .. nasty. Then Andrew (Who btw is British , but also went to Austrailia for a year so his accent is so adorable) Turn to me and goes "Shh! Watch the program!" LMAO!! program!! ahh it was great , I couldn't stop laughing.



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> That was supposed to happen as well. Coz that explains Luke Skywalker and Princess Lea in the earlier movies (later part of the story)


 Ya .. but .. what if he was really gay and he adopted them and then sent them away to be adopted again , ahh ever think of that one??




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am going to see it for the 2100+ special effects!!


 Honestly I didn't notice anything spectacular about it  that could just be me , but it's not that great of a movie .. dosne't live up to it's hype.


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Didn't pee as much as you normally do!
> 
> Seriously - 1 pound is NOTHING!! You could have a little more bulk in your intestines or you could have drunk a little more water than you normally do yesterday... That 1 pound may not be actual 'you' weight at all...
> 
> ...


 
 Ok just got weirded out , was thinking since I'm not going an intense in the gym maybe my maintenance is lower , then I remebered the previous two weeks I wasn't doing anything more (one week I actualy did nothing) and didn't gain  So who knows .. 

 Although your gonna get made at me .. I only ate 2200 cals today  I seriously have no apetite today .. Ugh .. might have like 5 TBSP of PB before bed or something , I know I should be at 2800 ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 21, 2005)

*May 21*

*Training -off*


*Diet -*
                                Meal 1 - whey , fishies , skim milk  ~ 400 cals
 Meal 2 - 12" pizza cooked with olive oil ~ 800 cals .. normally it would be 1000 but I put on so little tioppings , so pieces looked like they had nothing on them, there was like 2 you could actually see cheese
 Meal 3 - Bean Sprouts , olive oil , chicken , onions , celery , lettuce , little bit of corn starch ~ 300 cals
                              Meal 4 - 30G fiber 1 , whey , skim milk  ~ 300 cals
                              Meal 5 -2TBSP of PB , 1 cup CC , 3 fishies ~ 400 cals


Estimated Cals - 2200 .. ugh.
 Might have whey or PB or something right before bed ..

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup ,diet pepsi, coffee
*Sleep -*10 hours

9 hour shift at work .. ugh. So beat. And my legs .. I'm limping today LOL.
 Quads tomorrow , not sure how it's gonna work out ..might have to do chest ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 22, 2005)

*May 22*

*Training -Chest + Shoulders + Tri
Decline BB Press - **45lbs* 1x12 , *95lbs*  4x8
*Cable Flys -  **10lbs* 1x12 , 1x8 , 1x7
*Incline DB Press -  ** 20lbs* 3x12
*Seated DB Press -  **20lbs* 1x10 , 1x7 , 2x6
*Low Pulley Lateral Raise -  **10lbs* 1x12 , 1x11 , 1x8
*Rear Cable Pull Aparts -  ***10lbs* 3x12
*CG Bench Press on Smith machine - **30lbs* 1x11 , 1x8 , 1x6
*Cable Extensions - **30lbs* 1x12
*One Arm DB Extensions -  **10lbs* 2x11


 Great Workout  .. I couldn't do Quads + Shoulders because my legs were still sore .. also I thought about something if I do shoulders Today wouldn't my chest workout suffer tomorrow?? So I decided to do a chest + Shoulder + Tri workout , didn't take long either , actually took less than what my Quad + shoulder W/o was last week.  Anyways ..
 I've also decided that with my quad workouts I'll also be doing my negative Pull-ups , and adding in a diff exercise for my lats on nmy back days. 


*Diet -*
                                Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , strawberries
        *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                              Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                        Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                              Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                              Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , PB , CC
                              Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                              Macros ~
       Calories - 2816
        Fat - 81G (11G sat)
        Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
        Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, diet pepsi
*Sleep -*8 hours

Work all day. - Tomorrow I have to go to the bird sanctuary to do that project , hopefully Andrews coming or else I'm screwed ..


----------



## Tom_B (May 23, 2005)

*May 23*

*Training -Quads + Neg Lat Pull down + abs
  Full Squat - **45lbs* 1x12 , *100lbs* 4x8
*Step - Ups -  **25lbs* 3x12 each leg
*Leg Extension - **30lbs* 2x12
*Neg Lat Pulldown -  *3x4

 Good workout , the step ups were intense LOL , actually had good balance , messed up a couple times though.


*Diet -*
                                  Meal 1 - skim milk , oats , whey , strawberries
          *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                Meal 2 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                          Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
                                Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , PB , CC
                                Meal 6 - walnuts , CC , fishies


                                Macros ~
         Calories - 2816
          Fat - 81G (11G sat)
          Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
          Protein - 198G

*Water -*4L 
*Additonals - *green tea , SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*10 hours


  Busy day


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 23, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> *Training -Quads + Neg Lat Pull down + abs
> Full Squat - **45lbs* 1x12 , *100lbs* 4x8
> *Step - Ups -  **25lbs* 3x12 each leg
> *Leg Extension - **30lbs* 2x12
> *Neg Lat Pulldown -  *3x4


What??? No partial reps?? No falling off the bench? 



What is going on??


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Ya .. but .. what if he was really gay and he adopted them and then sent them away to be adopted again , ahh ever think of that one??


  like that storyline is gonna fly in mainstream Hollywood! A Gay Darth Vader!!!!! 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Honestly I didn't notice anything spectacular about it  that could just be me , but it's not that great of a movie .. dosne't live up to it's hype.


I saw it this weekend. It is a good movie. Not great. I expected a darker movie. But it was just an entertaining fun-action sci-fi movie. So out of the 6, ESB stays my fav one


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What??? No partial reps?? No falling off the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on??


  thats what i keep looking for as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Omg .. Emma the split squats destroyed my legs  ,


Do you have a link to how you do youe split squats? From what i'v seen, they look suspiously like the Stationary Lunges that i do (which i love ).


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What??? No partial reps?? No falling off the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on??


 LOL - nah not anymore I'm just that classy


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> like that storyline is gonna fly in mainstream Hollywood! A Gay Darth Vader!!!!!


 LOL!! That would be so funny if he did just all of a sudden go gay!




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I saw it this weekend. It is a good movie. Not great. I expected a darker movie. But it was just an entertaining fun-action sci-fi movie. So out of the 6, ESB stays my fav one


 Ya it's defintly not what they made it out to be .. acting wasn't that great for some people either ..
 I have no idea which one is my favorite , one of the old ones I guess... god I can't even remember them though! All I know is they were better LOL


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to how you do youe split squats? From what i'v seen, they look suspiously like the Stationary Lunges that i do (which i love ).


 Here ya go 
Single Leged Squats


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2005)

*May 24 ... 3 more weeks of school!!!!*

*Training - 45 minute Step Class
*
 OMG , this was hell ... and I loved every minute of it 
 My legs were killing me , she decided to do alot of squats  the pain! ~ but I can't remember the last time I got such a great cardio workout , sweat was just pouring off me

*Diet -*
                                   Meal 1 - oats , EW , CC , banana, olive oil
                                 Meal 2 - skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                           Meal 3 -  tuna , lettuce , apple ,walnuts , pearl barley
                                 Meal 4 - chicken , olive oil  , Sweet Potato , apple
            *PW* skim milk , oats , whey , banana
                                 Meal 5 - home made muesli mix , skim milk , whey , fishies , walnuts
                                 Meal 6 - PB , CC , fishies



                                 Macros ~
          Calories - 2816
           Fat - 81G (11G sat)
           Carbs - 331G (40G fibre)
           Protein - 198G

*Water -7L ...* uping my water for a couple of days , gonna see if that helps with bloating 
*Additonals - *green tea , stevia, SF gum , SF maple syrup , SF jam , lemon juice, peper , salt , SF ketchup, 
*Sleep -*7 hours


My frigging Traps have been killing me all day! .. I can only guess the Neg. Lat PUlldowns could of down that .. but I can't remember back when my traps were ever sore ..

 Had lots to do today , homework galor , tests , projects , and work  I'm so tired


----------



## Tom_B (May 24, 2005)

Gonna start a New journal Tomorrow Night


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 25, 2005)

Glad you had a good workout today! 

How are you liking your new diet? How is the higher fats working for you?





			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Gonna start a New journal Tomorrow Night


 Awwww... Tom is growing up and leaving his first journal!



Make sure you let me know when you start it ok so I can come and subscribe!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 25, 2005)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> LOL!! That would be so funny if he did just all of a sudden go gay!


Yeah i can imaginge the scene... 
Vader: "Then i shall have to kill you.." .. bzummp .. broomp broomp ..(light sabre action) .. broomp ...." OW! i think i broke a nail!!"
 



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Here ya go
> Single Leged Squats


Hmmm.. this is the one of the sites i saw :The Split Squat. And on this page there is a Front Split Style Squat. What i called stationary lunges. So i guess they are the same  great exercise for hitting the hams and glutes.



			
				Tom_B said:
			
		

> Gonna start a New journal Tomorrow Night


And we shall soon see a new Tom!!!!


----------



## Tom_B (May 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Glad you had a good workout today!
> 
> How are you liking your new diet? How is the higher fats working for you?


 LOL well I wish the fats were a little higher and carbs a little lower .. I think I'dbe fine around 250G of carbs , but o well sucking it up for now ..





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww... Tom is growing up and leaving his first journal!
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you let me know when you start it ok so I can come and subscribe!


  Yup  -
  Starting the new journal in a second now


----------



## Tom_B (May 25, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Yeah i can imaginge the scene...
> Vader: "Then i shall have to kill you.." .. bzummp .. broomp broomp ..(light sabre action) .. broomp ...." OW! i think i broke a nail!!"


 ROFL - 
 Well to begin with they'd have to get rid of the suit for sure , I mean my god can you imagine what that helmet would do to your hair  - o god I don't even want to think about it , the poor bastard 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. this is the one of the sites i saw :The Split Squat. And on this page there is a Front Split Style Squat. What i called stationary lunges. So i guess they are the same  great exercise for hitting the hams and glutes.


 Ya there kinda similar - can you only fell those in your glutes / hammies?? With the ones I do you feel it EVERYWHERE - glutes , hams , quads , outer quads , inner quads - I love them so much 




			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> And we shall soon see a new Tom!!!!


 LOL I can only hope! I hope the recomping is working , I've noticed a pretty big difference in my thighs so far , seems liek there droping fat , the definition is becoming alot more clearer and there firmer , and some morning my stomach looks really good .. chest is still a fat whore though


----------



## Bobert11284 (Oct 16, 2005)

I love the hair! My hair was like that, I'm thinking of growing it out again!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 16, 2005)

Bobert11284 said:
			
		

> I love the hair! My hair was like that, I'm thinking of growing it out again!


 LOL thanks .. I've actually changed it now ~ pics are in my new Journal ..


----------

